# Zeigt her Eure Radons!



## Radon-Bikes (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, postet doch einfach mal aktuelle Pics von euren Radon Bikes!


----------



## RockFox (12. Januar 2011)

Dann fang ich mal an!

















am Lago Maggiore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (13. Januar 2011)

Und?
bist du zufrieden mit dem Stage. Ich wollte mir das Stag 6 2010 zulegen.

Hatte eine Cube AMS und Sting probegefahren. Tendiere  mehr zu eine Tour/AllM wie dem Stage als zu einem reinen AM bike

Tobias


----------



## RockFox (14. Januar 2011)

Grundsätzlich bin ich mit dem Stage zufrieden! Ist ein gutes Allmountain mit sehr guter Ausstattung. War ein echt gutes Bike für den Alpencross! Nur sind mir nach noch nicht einmal einem Jahr die Presslager an der Wippe/Sitzstreben ausgeschlagen. Liegt daran, dass das eine Fehlkonstuktion ist, denn die Schraube dreht sich beim Einfedern mit. Wenn die dann vom Werk aus auf so eine Schraube noch nicht einmal Schraubensicherung machen ist der Schaden schon gesichert! 

Aber beim neuen Stage ist die Anlenkung ja ganz anders. Sie ist ja nicht mehr wie bei mir untrem Unterohr sondern nach unten. Deswegen kann ich zum neuen Hinterbau nichts genaues sagen. Aber die Schraubenverbindung von Wippe zu Sitzstrebe ist immer noch nicht doppelt gesichert! Da muss man halt drauf auchten, dass die bei der Montage Schraubensicherung verwenden!!!


----------



## saburg (14. Januar 2011)

Das ganze hier lässt sich ja eher zäh an.
Vielleicht liegt's ja da dran, dass Radon-Biker eher Pragmaktiker sind und weniger emotionale Bindungen zur Marke haben.
Hier 'mal mein Fahrrad, noch im Originalauslieferzustand.


----------



## RnR Dude (15. Januar 2011)

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass es schon einen Thread Eure Radons gibt. Außerdem sind Radons nicht so stark im Forum vertreten.


----------



## Slider160 (16. Januar 2011)

Hier ist meins 






mitlerweile aber mit Kindshock ausgerüstet


----------



## nakNAK (16. Januar 2011)

slider, welche rahmen größe hat dein radl und BJ würde mich interessieren... 

ddanke


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Rennrad, MTB werde ich mir dieses Jahr von Radon noch zulegen.


----------



## Slider160 (17. Januar 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> slider, welche rahmen größe hat dein radl und BJ würde mich interessieren...


 
Ist ein 2010er Rahmen und Größe 18"

Ist aber keins von der Stange. Diesen Winter aufgebaut und gestern erste fahrt


----------



## fissenid (18. Januar 2011)

da muss ich ja mitmischen.....

ALT trifft NEU





Fertig montiert....









erster Ritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (18. Januar 2011)

und hier mal mein Slide:


----------



## Radon_Biker (18. Januar 2011)

Und nochmal Slide:







Weitere Bilder im Album..


----------



## gsg9man (18. Januar 2011)

Das ist meins. Wird aber wohl im Sommer einem Carbonhardtail weichen. Gibt es von Radon einen Carbon HT Rahmen, oder wird einer kommen?


----------



## Icetiger212 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich komm mal hier mit ner Rarität von Radon!!!!


----------



## ml IX (19. Januar 2011)

Meiner einer!


----------



## psycho82 (19. Januar 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Das ist meins. Wird aber wohl im Sommer einem Carbonhardtail weichen. Gibt es von Radon einen Carbon HT Rahmen, oder wird einer kommen?



Radon hat für 2011 das Black Sin im Programm:

Klick: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Black-Sin-10-0--Super--in--bike--12/2010_id_14103_.htm

Klick:http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...--in--BikeSportNews--01-02/2011_id_15001_.htm

Ob es ein Rahmenkit geben wird und wann, dass musst du bei Radon in Erfahrung bringen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roaky (20. Januar 2011)

Hier mein Panther.


----------



## traumtrailer (20. Januar 2011)

mein swoop


----------



## Nordschleife (20. Januar 2011)

mein R1 ;-)


----------



## Nordschleife (20. Januar 2011)

ich_bins schrieb:


> und hier mal mein Slide:
> 
> Tolles Bild;-))


----------



## Mithras (20. Januar 2011)

Jepp, vor Allem ne gute Auflösung!


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2011)

PS: gestern ein Slide AM 140 6.0 bestellt  bin schon ganz hibbelig


----------



## ben1982 (22. Januar 2011)

Hier mein Radon Litening Custom (Rahmen 2008). Wiegt knapp über 9,2 kg (18")


----------



## FFreak (22. Januar 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> PS: gestern ein Slide AM 140 6.0 bestellt  bin schon ganz hibbelig



Gib mal Bescheid, ob es bei dir auch so gravierende Abweichungen bei der Ausstattung im Vergleich zur angegebenen Ausstattung gegeben hat. 
Bei den 8.0 Modellen betrifft das immerhin die Gabel, die Kette, das Ritzelpaket, den Umwerfer und den Laufradsatz.
Bis auf den Laufradsatz aber alles bessere Komponenten, als angegeben.


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2011)

na da bin ich gespannt, lt. Radon-HP und H&S sollten die gleichen Teile verbaut sein, war bei H&S dennoch 100 günstiger als direkt auf der Radon HP. Gegen bessere Teile hab ich nix, die können ruhig auch ne Fox-Talas Gabel ranmontieren ^^


----------



## greg12 (22. Januar 2011)

bei meinem slide 6.0 hat die ausstattung genau der liste entsprochen. nur die revelation ist eine dual pos. air, heißt nur 150 oder 120mm fw und nicht dreistufig wie auf der homepage angegeben. absenkung funktioniert dafür absolut problemlos und zuverlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (23. Januar 2011)

MCS Custom


----------



## Sahnie (23. Januar 2011)

Roaky schrieb:


> Hier mein Panther.




Die Sattelstütze ist verkehrt herum. Außer du bist Triathlet.


----------



## oxmoneo (23. Januar 2011)

Das XT Schaltwek ist mittlerweile ein X9 short


----------



## fissenid (23. Januar 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> MCS Custom



tolles rad.... nur der trittfrequenzsensor ist nicht so schön!!


----------



## Radon_Biker (23. Januar 2011)

Das 160er Slide istn 2011er oder?

Gruß


----------



## oxmoneo (23. Januar 2011)

Nee nee das ist eins der aller ersten von sommer 2010


----------



## Radon_Biker (23. Januar 2011)

Achso!

Sah vom Design her so ungewohnt aus..


----------



## oxmoneo (23. Januar 2011)

Habe auch noch kein zweites so gesehen


----------



## Mithras (23. Januar 2011)

meine Freundin würd mich boxen, wenn ich mein Bike auf Ihre Couch stelle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (24. Januar 2011)

Mein Slide 7.0 mit einigen zwingend erforderlichen Änderungen.
Die NN/RR bereifung kam sofort runter und wurde gegen Fat Albert ersetzt, der dem Einsatzzweck eines Am Bikes auch gewachsen ist.
Dazu Vorne eine 203mm Bremsscheibe,
Ergon GA1-L Griffe,
eine Kind Shock I950 Sattelstütze, die übrigends ohne Änderungen des Durchmessers passt,
und ein Yutak Sattel der zwar nicht schick dafür aber sehr bequem ist.
Lampen und Schutzblech sind dem nicht gerade Fahrradfreundlichem Tauwetter am Tag als die Bilder entstanden sind geschuldet und normal nicht am Rad.


----------



## oxmoneo (24. Januar 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> meine Freundin würd mich boxen, wenn ich mein Bike auf Ihre Couch stelle !



 Das ist mein Schmuddel bike keller wo wir so nach der einen oder anderen Tour total bematscht unser Stärkungsbierchen trinken 

Ihm Wohnzimmer würde ich auch geboxet werden


----------



## rebell74 (24. Januar 2011)

@ donprogrammo
Welche Alberts hast du druff???

Will bei meinem Slide 140 ebenfalls die Reifen ändern. Der RR hat definitiv nix an einem solchen Rad zu verlieren. Nur wenn ich den RR in 2,4 so am Heck sehe, mach ich mir Gedanken ob der Platz für nen FA 2,4 reicht???


----------



## Radon_Biker (24. Januar 2011)

Mein Slide hatte ab Werk 2,4er Fat Alberts drauf, passt also


----------



## ml IX (24. Januar 2011)

rebell74 schrieb:


> @ donprogrammo
> Welche Alberts hast du druff???
> 
> Will bei meinem Slide 140 ebenfalls die Reifen ändern. Der RR hat definitiv nix an einem solchen Rad zu verlieren. Nur wenn ich den RR in 2,4 so am Heck sehe, mach ich mir Gedanken ob der Platz für nen FA 2,4 reicht???



Also der Platz reicht ohne Probs fürn FA 2,4 .;-)


----------



## rebell74 (24. Januar 2011)

na dann werd´sch die Dinger mal besorgen.... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (24. Januar 2011)

Richtig, hab auch die 2,4er drauf, selbst im Schlamm passt das


----------



## Valmar (25. Januar 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Mein Slide 7.0 mit einigen zwingend erforderlichen Änderungen.
> Die NN/RR bereifung kam sofort runter und wurde gegen Fat Albert ersetzt, der dem Einsatzzweck eines Am Bikes auch gewachsen ist.
> Dazu Vorne eine 203mm Bremsscheibe,
> Ergon GA1-L Griffe,
> ...




Die Lampen hinten machen doch aber wenig Sinn, da sie ja fast komplett durchs Schutzblech verdeckt werden. Wäre an der Sattelstütze geschickter platziert, gerade wenn dich mal die Polizei anhält.

Mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem 2008er QLT. Würde mir gerne ein neues kaufen, da es für meine Anforderungen her doch zu tourenlastig ist, aber ohne Geld wird das leider nichts 
Schutzblech hinten war bei mir auch nur dran damit ich auf meiner 2 stündigen Schneetour keinen nassen Hintern bekomme


----------



## donprogrammo (25. Januar 2011)

Wo An der Sattelstütze, da ist doch schon das Schutzblech. Und den Absenkbaren Teil verwende ich wirklich.
Was die Polizei angeht hast du recht, aber ich hab die ja aus Sicherheitsgründen dran, nicht um unserm Dorfpolizisten zu gefallen, der ist eh zu langsam ;-)


----------



## Bleu Denti (26. Januar 2011)

meins


----------



## raggaman14 (26. Januar 2011)

Änderungen bisher:
Bereifung: NN/RR gegen FA/NN getauscht
Cockpit: Syntace Vektor 7075 Lowrider, Force 119 und GE-1 Griffe
Sattel: SQ-Lab
Schläuche: dünne Sclaverand gegen AV getauscht
Bremse: 203mm vo/hi 
Optik: fand's halt schön => rot eloxierte Kurbelschrauben

und bisher sau zufrieden mit allem, v.a. die Anschaffungskosten


----------



## Mithras (28. Januar 2011)

mein Slide ist heut angekommen, habs direkt mal zusammen gebaut,  .. heut Abend post ich erste Bilder ^^


----------



## Radon_Biker (28. Januar 2011)

Nu aber zügig!


----------



## Mithras (28. Januar 2011)

Soo pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr klingelt die Postfrau "sie habe was großes dabei .. " 

Slide im Karton















Slide mit Verpackung





















fertig montiert und Bremse ausgerichtet in 20min



























Griffe sind noch verkehrt herum, kommen aber eh Andere dran, für Gabel/Dämpfereinstellung hatt ich noch keine Zeit, hat heut früh grad mal für die Montage und die Fotos zeit, dann gings zur Spätschicht


----------



## Radon_Biker (28. Januar 2011)

Ist das ne Sektor oder ne Revelation?


----------



## Mithras (28. Januar 2011)

Revelation 3 RL 3P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (30. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein Slide 8.0 Foreseason im aktuellen Zustand:

Getauscht wurden der Sattel, Sattelstütze, Reifen und der Laufradsatz (Dank an Felix alias Light Wolf).






































Nach einigen Kilometern funktionieren nun auch die Gabel und der Dämpfer sehr gut, wobei der Dämpfer auch etwas Endprogression vertragen könnte. Aber das denke ich hat jeder Slide Fahrer schon mitbekommen....


----------



## Mithras (30. Januar 2011)

Schönes Slide !  meins erlebt heute sein Debüt im Wald ^^


----------



## Kesaro (30. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe es folgen Bilder )

Welche Schrittweite/Rahmengröße hast Du??




Mithras schrieb:


> Schönes Slide !  meins erlebt heute sein Debüt im Wald ^^


----------



## Mithras (30. Januar 2011)

Rahmengröße 20" Schrittlänge um die 86cm, logisch folgen Bilder


----------



## Mithras (30. Januar 2011)

Soo wieder da vom Debüt-Ausritt,

sowohl Debüt fürs Slide, als auch für mich mit nem Fully, schönes Wetter, noch ein bissel Schnee auf den Trails, leider auch gelegentlich Eis, was die Sache hin und wieder etwas rutschig machte und manche Passagen mit Vorsicht zu fahren waren.









leider nur zwei Fotos, waren primär am Fahren ^^

Ist ein echter Unterschied wenn man vorher nur Hardtail oder gänzlich ungefedert gefahren ist, dass Teil macht aber jede Menge Spass, vor allem wenn man bei Bodenwellen bei der man vorher kaum das Vorderrad in die Luft brachte plötzlich komplett abhebt  Prädikat: geiles Teil!


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (30. Januar 2011)

...


----------



## Timur (30. Januar 2011)

Meins...... seit letztem Mittwoch. Ca. 90 Km gefahren und abgesehen von einigen Kleinigkeiten super Happy. (Zu strammes Lenkkofplager/Schaltung/Lenkergriffe verdrehen) :cool


----------



## gsg9man (30. Januar 2011)

@Kettenblatt: Winterreifen? Oder fährst du immer damit? :0


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (31. Januar 2011)

ALBERT Alpencross, Ganzjahresreifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (1. Februar 2011)

ich_bins schrieb:


> und hier mal mein Slide:



Hat jemand interesse an diesem Slide? würde es verkaufen


----------



## Mithras (1. Februar 2011)

immer wieder geiles Bild, zum Thema Slide kaufen ... sorry hab schon eins


----------



## ich_bins (1. Februar 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> immer wieder geiles Bild, zum Thema Slide kaufen ... sorry hab schon eins


aber doch kein 160  .
Ich werde mir sobald das 160er weg ist wieder ein Slide kaufen aber dann auch ein 140er.


----------



## Mithras (1. Februar 2011)

unzufrieden mit dem 160 iger?


----------



## ich_bins (1. Februar 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> unzufrieden mit dem 160 iger?



Nein überhaupt nicht. nur muss ich meinen Fuhrpark verkleinern und somit wird mein Cross Country bike und mein Enduro verkauft und stattdesen ein Allmountain Bike gekauft.


----------



## Kesaro (1. Februar 2011)

Das tolle ist ja das, dass 140er eigentlich ein 150er iss

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (1. Februar 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Das tolle ist ja das, dass 140er eigentlich ein 150er iss
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Hat das wirklich 150?


----------



## Jack-Lee (1. Februar 2011)

Sieht ja alles so gleich aus hier.. 

Mein eher CC ausgelegtes Rad... Derzeit aber mit Straßenbereifung und Federung (vorn Starr, hinten "nur" 8cm Federweg).


----------



## ich_bins (1. Februar 2011)

Jack-Lee schrieb:


> Sieht ja alles so gleich aus hier..
> 
> Mein eher CC ausgelegtes Rad... Derzeit aber mit Straßenbereifung und Federung (vorn Starr, hinten "nur" 8cm Federweg).



...und was hat das jetzt mit Radon zutun?


----------



## Jack-Lee (1. Februar 2011)

Ohha..
Ich glaub ich hab grade in den falschen Thread gepostet..
Gab noch nen CC Bilderthread.. sorry


----------



## Kesaro (1. Februar 2011)

Ja ab den 2011 Slide AM Modellen



ich_bins schrieb:


> Hat das wirklich 150?





Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## FFreak (2. Februar 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Ja ab den 2011 Slide AM Modellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest an der Front, am Heck sind es unverändert 140mm....


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. Februar 2011)

Hab meinem Swoop mal n neuen Lenker gesponsert....



Fährt sich super!!!


----------



## Don.Carlos (6. Februar 2011)

Hey IBC,
ein Neuling grüßt das Forum! Hier mein ZR Race 7.0 - das 2009er Modell. Außer die Pedalen alles im Originalzustand.


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. Februar 2011)

joar schöne Grüße nach Dresden!!!! In meine Heimatstadt....


----------



## Don.Carlos (7. Februar 2011)

Hehe, Grüße zurück nach Garmisch-Partenkirchen! Die Alpen vor der Haustür ist aber auch was feines, da kann die Dresdner Heide oder der Borsberg nicht ganz mithalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (7. Februar 2011)

UNd ehrlich ich wöllt nciht mehr tauschen...


----------



## gsg9man (7. Februar 2011)

Bedient euch und verzeiht mir, dass ich abload benutzt hab


----------



## RockFox (7. Februar 2011)

@ gsg9man

dein Bike hast du wenigstens richtig genutzt! Sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## Don.Carlos (8. Februar 2011)

Schaut nach einer geilen Tour aus, nur das saubermachen nervt dann immer ...


----------



## gsg9man (8. Februar 2011)

Ja doch, hat Spaß gemacht  Naja die Reinigung ist immer so ne Sache. Entweder man hat lust oder eben nicht. Wenn ich keine habe mach ich halt nur das gröbste ab. Ansonsten kommt der Reifenreiniger sogar schonmal 

Eigentlich schade um den Rahmen, aber ich möchte einfach einen HT-Rahmen. Mal sehen was sich da im Sommer anbietet und ob es bis dahin günstige von Radon gibt ...


----------



## Joshude (8. Februar 2011)

Hier mein ganz neues ZR Team 7.0 





Inzwischen hat es schon ne andere Felge vorn (mavic 317er mit Shimano NaDy und Shimano SXT 18er Scheibe), nen Seitenständer hinten und Beleuchtung.
Jaja, lyncht mich deswegen, aber ich nutz das Rad halt auch für den Alltag 
Im Juni wird es dann als Tourenrad umgerüstet. Gepäckträger, Lowrider und und udn


----------



## gsg9man (8. Februar 2011)

Verbauen die immernoch diese sch*** LRS ? Man ey, die sind echt zum umfallen kac**  Bin froh wenn ich mir neu leisten kann. Ansonsten sind die Räder ja immer gut ausgestattet, aber da sparen sie.

PS: Ständer?  Geht ja mal gar nicht   Dein Rad fällt ja trotzdem um wenn es windig ist und dann kannst du es gleich mit dem Sattel irgendwo anlehnen.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (9. Februar 2011)

Marken treue!!!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (9. Februar 2011)

Ich weis grad nicht was ich sagen soll ...


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. Februar 2011)

so heut noch Muddy´s draufgezogen um so langsam wieder für die Dh Saison fit zu werden.


----------



## Mithras (10. Februar 2011)

der Atlas kommt gut, fährste mit dem Swoop auch die Berge rauf? oO


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. Februar 2011)

Ja sicher,hier in Garmisch und in Tirol, wo ich Bike, sind se im Winterextrem Bikerfeindlich. In Garmisch sogar das ganze Jahr. KIen Biketransport mit den Gondeln. Also Treten. Funzt aber super, einmal das Pro Pedal am DHX richtig eingestellt und dann brauchst nur auswählen, ob auf oder zu.... 
Es kommt nur noch ein 36er Kettenblatt mit Kefü und Saintbremse ran. Muss den Bock mal wiegen...


----------



## Mithras (10. Februar 2011)

mit Gondel ganz rauf und dann schön downhill wäre halt auch sehr nice .. haben wahrscheinlich Angst, dass du die Skipisten umpflügst ^^


----------



## Icetiger212 (11. Februar 2011)

dafür gibt es Snowbikes. Haben wir bei uns im Cube, nur schade das ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin; bis jetzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madon (13. Februar 2011)

Hier mein neues Baby...

Radon ZR Race 8.0 






































So, das waren schonmal ein paar Pic's...

Grüßle aus'm Schwabenländle


----------



## Slider160 (13. Februar 2011)

Hier mal paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Bike.
Grad eben erst gemacht 













Wenn nächste Woche mein Paket kommt gibts neue Reifen, Bashguard und Kettenführung


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. Februar 2011)

so wie das Bike aussieht wars wohl ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht?? Ist bestimmt n ganz schönes rumgeeier mit den Nobby Nics?


----------



## Slider160 (13. Februar 2011)

ja es war ein wenig rutschig  Hatte nur beim aufbau des Bikes keine anderen Reifen zur Hand. Denke/Hoffe aber, dass es mit den Maxxis Ardent besser wird


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. Februar 2011)

aber ganz gewiss wird das besser. Muddy Marry die Freerideversion als Faltreifen sind auch super.... Habs auf dem Swoop drauf, rockt!


----------



## Mithras (13. Februar 2011)

Da kann ich mithalten  .. vorhin nach der Ankunft daheim gemacht.













Die kette glänzte vor der Fahrt noch, war danach mit ner milchig trüben Schicht überzogen ... mittlerweile stehts gesäubert im Keller zum Trocknen.


----------



## othom (13. Februar 2011)

Müsst ihr eure Bikes immer mit so Schutzblechen versauen,
Wie sieht das den aus ...Bike eingesaut und der Fahrer sieht aus wie geleckt so wie das Unterrohr aussieht so muss auch das Gesicht aussehen  da bezahlen Frauen viel Geld für


----------



## Mithras (13. Februar 2011)

Das Schutzbleche die Optik versauen, da geb ich dir Recht, aber bei 1°+ isn nasser Hinter mega uncool, auch wollt ich mich nach der Fahr noch in mein Auto setzen ohne das danach auch noch putzen zu müssen .. bei schönem Wetter sind die Teile auch nicht dran


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (13. Februar 2011)

Die Schutzbleche sehe ich ja noch ein... aber wozu brauchst du so einen hohen Lenker? Mit den ganzen Spacern ist kommt doch schon im Serientrimm ein unschönes Chopperfeeling auf...!


----------



## mystik-1 (13. Februar 2011)

Schutzbleche sehen auch komisch aus.
"Schatz, wenn wir unbedingt jetzt fahren müßen, dann müßen wir danach auch wirklich dreckig aussehen. Lohnt sich sonst nicht." Sagte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (13. Februar 2011)

Wasserfeste Hose kaufen....  
Hose aus, neue Hose an....
Schutzbezug für 10,- beim ATU kaufen....


----------



## Mithras (13. Februar 2011)

der Riserlenker ist nicht endgültig, ist testweise moniert weil er halt da war


----------



## Kesaro (14. Februar 2011)

Heute hab ich endlich mein SLIDE bekommen...

... Hoffentlich ist bald der Schnee aus den Bergen raus!!

Die fetten Alberts liegen schon zuhause...

Bisher ist nur ein Detail modifiziert... wem fällts auf?!?


----------



## sashswoop (14. Februar 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Heute hab ich endlich mein SLIDE bekommen...
> 
> ... Hoffentlich ist bald der Schnee aus den Bergen raus!!
> 
> ...


 

Schickes Slide!

Hier mein Swoop etwas mehr modifiziert!!


----------



## sashswoop (14. Februar 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Ja sicher,hier in Garmisch und in Tirol, wo ich Bike, sind se im Winterextrem Bikerfeindlich. In Garmisch sogar das ganze Jahr. KIen Biketransport mit den Gondeln. Also Treten. Funzt aber super, einmal das Pro Pedal am DHX richtig eingestellt und dann brauchst nur auswählen, ob auf oder zu....
> Es kommt nur noch ein 36er Kettenblatt mit Kefü und Saintbremse ran. Muss den Bock mal wiegen...


 

Wiege es lieber nicht glaub mir macht keinen Spass!!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (14. Februar 2011)

@ Kesaro, vorbau??


----------



## Mithras (14. Februar 2011)

weiße Viorderradnabe?


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Februar 2011)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Wiege es lieber nicht glaub mir macht keinen Spass!!



17,8 kg mit Pedale...  Passt doch.... 
Mein Bergamont Team Dh wiegt ohne Pedale 21.... ^^


----------



## Kesaro (14. Februar 2011)

Weisse Naben sind Stock...
Vorbau auch...

Hab nur die Bärentatzen gegen Fleischhaken getauscht...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hypocrisy76 (14. Februar 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Heute hab ich endlich mein SLIDE bekommen...
> 
> ... Hoffentlich ist bald der Schnee aus den Bergen raus!!
> 
> ...


 
Die Pedale?

Hab mir ebenfalls das Slide 9.0 bestellt. Zahlungseingangsbestätigung habe ich vor zwei Wochen bekommen, aber bis heute keine Auslieferungsbestätigung.
Hab mir zusätzlich noch die Reverb bestellt, dauert das deshalb vielleicht länger?

@Kesaro
Sind die Schalthebel nun X.9 oder doch X.0 und ist ansonsten alles gleich wie auf der Homepage beschrieben?


----------



## Kesaro (14. Februar 2011)

Also meins war nach 12 Tagen da... obwohl es anfangs Proleme 
mit PayPal gab.

Die Reverb wird ja nur gegen die Original-Stütze getauscht... das dürfte eigentlich nicht so lange dauern, ausser es gibt Lieferschwierigkeiten.

Es sind X.9 Shifter verbaut und die Farbe der Bremshebel ist schwarz.


----------



## Kesaro (15. Februar 2011)

Ich muss mich korrigieren.

Alles ausser dem Umwerfer ist X.0 nur der Umwerfer ist X.9

Die Bremshebel (nur der Helbel selbst) sind "dunkel"silber



Kesaro schrieb:


> Also meins war nach 12 Tagen da... obwohl es anfangs Proleme
> mit PayPal gab.
> 
> Die Reverb wird ja nur gegen die Original-Stütze getauscht... das dürfte eigentlich nicht so lange dauern, ausser es gibt Lieferschwierigkeiten.
> ...


----------



## Kesaro (15. Februar 2011)

So jetzt ist eine standesgemäße Bereifung drauf ;-))

Aber die TUBLESS Alberts sind echt schwer drauf gegangen trotz Spüli und
schön mittiger Lage. Bin für alle Tipps dankbar ;-)


----------



## hypocrisy76 (15. Februar 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Ich muss mich korrigieren.
> 
> Alles ausser dem Umwerfer ist X.0 nur der Umwerfer ist X.9
> 
> Die Bremshebel (nur der Helbel selbst) sind "dunkel"silber


 
Wunderbar, das höre ich gern. Hab mir insgesamt erhofft, dass die Schalthebel X.0 sind.

Jetzt braucht mein Slide nur noch verschickt werden.


----------



## SlideAM140 (15. Februar 2011)

Slide AM 140 6.0 frisch aus dem Karton und hoch begeistert!














Greatz aus LE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (19. Februar 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


>



Wo bekommt man die Zughalter für die Flaschenhalterschrauben her? Suche ich schon lange...


----------



## FFreak (19. Februar 2011)

Frag mal bei Radon nach, bei mir waren die beim Kauf schon dran.... Solchen Kleinkram bekommt man sicher auch bei Rose....


----------



## mw.dd (19. Februar 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


> ... Solchen Kleinkram bekommt man sicher auch bei Rose....



Ich habe mir schon die Finger wundgegoogelt. Das einzige, was ich gefunden habe, ist von Lapierre. Hübsch, aber teuer und für mein Stage übertrieben 
Vielleicht kenne ich bloß nicht den richtigen Suchbegriff?

Wenn hier ein Radoni mitliest: Bitte gebt mir einen Tip...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. Februar 2011)

Nimm' einfach einen Alublechstreifen, bieg' ihn zurecht und bohr' ein Loch rein - fertig!


----------



## gsg9man (19. Februar 2011)

Nehm einfach innensechskant schraube, bohr ein Loch waagerecht durch den Kopf, pfeil oben auf den Kopf ne runde Einbuchtung und dann durch das loch nen Kabelbinder


----------



## mw.dd (19. Februar 2011)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Nimm' einfach einen Alublechstreifen, bieg' ihn zurecht und bohr' ein Loch rein - fertig!



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt; muss es doch aber für wenige Euro fertig geben?



gsg9man schrieb:


> Nehm einfach innensechskant schraube, bohr ein Loch waagerecht durch den Kopf, pfeil oben auf den Kopf ne runde Einbuchtung und dann durch das loch nen Kabelbinder



Der Flaschenhalter soll auch noch mit dran


----------



## mw.dd (20. Februar 2011)

Dann will ich meins auch mal zeigen...





Ist ein Stage 7.0 vom 2009, gekauft im September 2009.

Geändert zur Serie:
- Kurbel umgebaut auf 2fach mit Bash und 36er SLX-Kettenblatt
- Kassette XT 11-34 (Serie X9 11-32)
- Schaltwerk X9 mid (serie X0 long)
- Sattelstütze KS-i900R
- Bremse vorn mit 203mm-Scheibe
- Bremse hinten jetzt Elixir 5 (Hebel der CR war defekt)
- Vorbau 35°/60mm (nicht im Bild)
- Flatpedale von Superstarcomponents
- Reifen hinten NN UST (die verbauten Crosstrail-Felgen sind serienmäßig UST); vorne warte ich noch, das der FA verschlissen ist 
- Schraubgriffe Ritchey WCS Neopren (Serie war mir zu dünn)

Bin nach 2500km insgesamt zufrieden. Das Rad hat vom EBM in Seiffen bis zur Enduro-Tour alles mitgemacht, das Limit ist meine Kondition bzw. Fahrtechnik 
Nicht schön:
- Die Bremsen waren ab Werk nicht entlüftet und die Leitungen waren zu lang
- bei 200km lautes Knacken im Hinterbau; die Schraube am Lager links Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe hatte sich gelockert (war wohl nie richtig fest)
- Obwohl die Felgen UST sind, waren die passenden Ventile nicht dabei
- Das Tretlager ist für meinen Geschmack zu tief; man bekommt beim Pedalieren in schwierigem Gelände sehr schnell Bodenkontakt
- Die CR mag eine gute Bremse sein, ich werde damit jedoch nicht warm. Die Formula RX am Bike meiner Freundin fährt sich m.E.n. besser. Alleine der Druckpunkt...

Notwendig ist jetzt der Tausch der Dämpferbuchsen; außerdem werde ich es mit einer Kettenführung probieren.

Fazit: Mein Stage und ich bleiben zusammen, bis ich mir ein LV301 leisten kann


----------



## donprogrammo (20. Februar 2011)

schickes Bike, aber warum der steile Vorbau? Da sitzt man doch schon entspannt drauf ^^

Die ventile wÃ¼rde ich auch nicht erwarten, zumal die nur ein paar â¬ kosten, wenn man die wirklich braucht.

FÃ¼r ein Tourenbike ist das Tretlager schon hoch genug, du scheinst das Bike ja aufs heftigste zu beanspruchen, Endurotouren fÃ¼r ein 120mm Bike, respekt!

Das Problem mit der Bremse kenne ich, aber ich habe rausgefunden, dass sehr sorgfÃ¤ltiges entlÃ¼ften den Druckpunkt stark verbessert. Bei mir packt die Elexir R nach ein paar mm Hebelweg schon zu.


----------



## RnR Dude (20. Februar 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> ...
> Für ein Tourenbike ist das Tretlager schon hoch genug, du scheinst das Bike ja aufs heftigste zu beanspruchen, Endurotouren für ein 120mm Bike, respekt!...



Das 09er Stage wurde noch als AM angepriesen. 
Und ich fahre mit meinem Stage auch Enduro Strecken. Finde, dass es sich da ganz gut schlägt. Aber das hat ja nicht unbedingt was mit dem Federweg, sondern eher mit der Fahrtechnik zu tun.




mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht schön:
> ...
> - bei 200km lautes Knacken im Hinterbau; die Schraube am Lager links  Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe hatte sich gelockert (war wohl nie richtig fest)
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem Stage auch, gleiche Schraube, allerdings auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Kesaro (20. Februar 2011)

Naja aber ein Slide fühlt sich da schon wohler 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (21. Februar 2011)

Hier noch ein Slide ED160. Wiegt ca. 13.5 kg und fährt sich herrlich agil und stabil .. ;-).


----------



## SlideAM140 (21. Februar 2011)

Hat eigentlich einer ein Slide 160 mit Hammerschmidt? Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen.
Greatz
Pat


----------



## ich_bins (21. Februar 2011)

SlideAM140 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer ein Slide 160 mit Hammerschmidt? Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen.
> Greatz
> Pat



Hallo,

ich fahre seit Oktober 2009 ein Slide 160 mit Hammerschmidt. Das Rad wurde von mir sehr hart ran genommen (viele Bikepark Ausflüge). So fuhr es das ganze Jahr über auf meiner Downhillhausstrecke dem Innsbrucker Nordpark. Ebenfalls musste es eine Woche lang die IXS Downhillstrecke in Bad Wildbad und nocheine Woche im Bikepark Chatel überleben, so wie 3-4 Ausflüge in den Bikepark Leogang. Jedoch verwendete ich es auch recht oft für richtige Endurotouren mit Anstiegen bis 1500hm am Stück (in den Tiroler Alpen). Mit der richtigen Bereifung (Fat Albert 2.4 EVO/Nobby Nic 2.4 EVO) läuft es den Berg auch schön hinauf. Nach 1 1/2 Jahren in diesem Einsatzgebiet kann ich mich soweit nicht beschwerden (bis auf das schnelle Durchrauschen des Dämpfers bei Drops). Beim bergauffahren bringt die Hammerschmidt kein zusätzliches Wippen (fahre immer mit Propedal auf Stufe 3) in den Hinterbau und Schäden an irgendwelchen Teilen hatte ich soweit auch noch nicht und Lager haben noch überhaupt kein Spiel. und laufen tut es noch wie am ersten Tag  Nun 2011 darf das Rad einmal einbisschen durchschnaufen und wird von Bikeparks verschont und nur mehr für meine alpinen Endurotouren verwendet.

Hier im Post #12 habe ich ein Foto gepostet von meinem Rad.


----------



## doctor worm (21. Februar 2011)

ich_bins schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre seit Oktober 2009 ein Slide 160 mit Hammerschmidt. Das Rad wurde von mir sehr hart ran genommen (viele Bikepark Ausflüge). So fuhr es das ganze Jahr über auf meiner Downhillhausstrecke dem Innsbrucker Nordpark. Ebenfalls musste es eine Woche lang die IXS Downhillstrecke in Bad Wildbad und nocheine Woche im Bikepark Chatel überleben, so wie 3-4 Ausflüge in den Bikepark Leogang. Jedoch verwendete ich es auch recht oft für richtige Endurotouren mit Anstiegen bis 1500hm am Stück (in den Tiroler Alpen). Mit der richtigen Bereifung (Fat Albert 2.4 EVO/Nobby Nic 2.4 EVO) läuft es den Berg auch schön hinauf. Nach 1 1/2 Jahren in diesem Einsatzgebiet kann ich mich soweit nicht beschwerden (bis auf das schnelle Durchrauschen des Dämpfers bei Drops). Beim bergauffahren bringt die Hammerschmidt kein zusätzliches Wippen (fahre immer mit Propedal auf Stufe 3) in den Hinterbau und Schäden an irgendwelchen Teilen hatte ich soweit auch noch nicht und Lager haben noch überhaupt kein Spiel. und laufen tut es noch wie am ersten Tag  Nun 2011 darf das Rad einmal einbisschen durchschnaufen und wird von Bikeparks verschont und nur mehr für meine alpinen Endurotouren verwendet.
> 
> Hier im Post #12 habe ich ein Foto gepostet von meinem Rad.



Hi,

darf ich mal fragen, wie groß du bist?
Bin mir selbst bei der Größenfindung nicht ganz sicher und brauch mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte!
Dein Slide kommt auf dem Bild übrigens sehr gut! Nur mal so. ;-)


----------



## ich_bins (22. Februar 2011)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> darf ich mal fragen, wie groß du bist?
> Bin mir selbst bei der Größenfindung nicht ganz sicher und brauch mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte!
> Dein Slide kommt auf dem Bild übrigens sehr gut! Nur mal so. ;-)



Fahre bei einer Körpergröße von 176cm einen 18" Rahmen (= Medium).


----------



## AndreasFFM (23. Februar 2011)

Mein 2010er Team, fast fertig. Hatte letztes Jahr im Herbst den Rahmen einzeln gekauft und dann bis zum Winter geschraubt. Durch den Modellwechsel XTR haben auch noch einige XTR-Teile im Nachhinein den Weg ans Rad gefunden. Wiegt incl. Pedale aber ohne Licht, Schutzblech, Gepäckträger 11,5 kg (18"). Die Gabel werde ich irgendwann mal noch tauschen, wohl gegen eine Reba Team, denke ich.

Das Rad nutze ich als Fortbewegungsmittel (wer hätte das gedacht?  ), zum Gassi-fahren mit dem Hund und in Zukunft auch für Fahrradreisen.


----------



## othom (23. Februar 2011)

mit dem Schutzblech vorne musst du aufpassen, wenn du zu schnell bist hebst du ab


----------



## AndreasFFM (23. Februar 2011)

ach ja, ist optisch nicht der Reißer, ich weiß, erfüllt aber sehr gut seinen Zweck. Bis 45 km/h hat alles noch funktioniert wie es sollte...


----------



## sashswoop (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab schon mal beim Thema "Eure Radons"das gepostet:

""Das ist schon Geil wie ihr eure Bikes tuned mit dem ganzen Carbonzeugs, hässlichen Bremsscheiben (wie ne Handkreisäge)....usw,
dann baut ihr Schutzbleche, Lämpchen, Tachos, Pumpen, Täschchen ans Bike die 3 Kg wiegen und absolut "Essig" aussehen. Tut mir Leid aber das ist echt übel wie manche Radons verunstaltet werden!""


Und ich bleib dabei!

Giselle Bündchen im Bikini sieht auch anders aus wie in ner Burka oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sloop89 (24. Februar 2011)

@Andreas FFM

Das ist wirklich ein etwas wilder Mix. Statt einen XTR-LRS zu verbauen, hätte ich lieber die Gabel getauscht. Und was nützt alles Gewichtstuning, wenn dann Gepäckträger und fette Schutzbleche alle Mühe wieder zerstören.

Am Tourenrad leistet eine XT-Gruppe gute Dienste, und die Recon sollte auch ausreichen.


Gruss Andreas


----------



## RSkai (24. Februar 2011)

Servus, 
@AndreasFFM
da hast Du aber ordentlich reingepulvert, das ganze XTR-Zeug ist ja nicht grad gÃ¼nstig. Merkst Du bei den Shiftern einen deutlichen Unterschied zu XT? 

Mein 2009er Team 7.0 ist eher low Budget. Gebraucht fÃ¼r 600â¬, RaceFace-Teile verkloppt und was schÃ¶neres ran. Nun noch bisserl Kleinkram und dann doch etwas Carbon in Form einer Saso-StÃ¼tze aus dem Bikemarkt und nem Flaschenhalter, der Ã¼brigens prima funktioniert. Jetzt hÃ¶rt die Teiletauscherei auf. Oder doch noch mal ein LRS...
beste GrÃ¼Ãe,
kai


----------



## RnR Dude (24. Februar 2011)

sashswoop schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ""Das ist schon Geil wie ihr eure Bikes tuned mit dem ganzen Carbonzeugs, hässlichen Bremsscheiben (wie ne Handkreisäge)....usw,
> dann baut ihr Schutzbleche, Lämpchen, Tachos, Pumpen, Täschchen ans Bike die 3 Kg wiegen und absolut "Essig" aussehen. Tut mir Leid aber das ist echt übel wie manche Radons verunstaltet werden!""
> ...




Du sprichst aus, was ich schon lange denke. 
Einfach vor der Fotosession das ganze Geraffel mal abmachen. Mit dem ganzen Zeug sehen die Räder aus wie überladene Trekkingräder.


----------



## alexo2502 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo. So hier nun mal mein Slide. Ist ein 6.0 aus 2010.


----------



## alexo2502 (24. Februar 2011)

Nochmals..


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Februar 2011)

> Hier noch ein Slide ED160. Wiegt ca. 13.5 kg und fährt sich herrlich agil und stabil .. ;-).


Mit den weißen Laufrädern und der weißen Gabel ist aus dem langweiligen schwarz ein richtig schickes Slide geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (24. Februar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mit den weißen Laufrädern und der weißen Gabel ist aus dem langweiligen schwarz ein richtig schickes Slide geworden



Das liest man doch gerne, vielen Dank für die Blumen ..


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Februar 2011)

AndreasFFM schrieb:


> Mein 2010er Team, fast fertig.



Ersthafte Frage: Warum hast Du Dich für das ZR und gegen ein Trekkingrad entschieden? 
An Deiner Lösung für Deinen Einsatzzweck sehe ich eigentlich fast nur Nachteile für Dich.


----------



## AndreasFFM (25. Februar 2011)

Ich verstehe den Hype hier nicht, aber sei's drum, werde auch mal Bilder ohne Gepäckträger und Schutzblech machen... Im Moment lasse ich das aber noch dran, so lange es noch so schmuddelig ist. Ich fahre immer mit Ziel, da kann ich nicht völlig eingesaut ankommen. Auch würde ich im Dunkeln nicht ohne Licht fahren, sorry.
Ein paar Teile sind klar overdressed, war auch alles XT geplant, aber die 2010er XTR-Teile sind durch den Modellwechsel nur noch unwesentlich teurer gewesen, also was solls?
Den Rahmen hatte ich einzeln gekauft, nach Testberichten und Größe und er passt mir sehr gut. War meiner Meinung nach für seine Wertigkeit ziemlich günstig. Alle anderen ähnlichen Rahmen, die ich ins Auge gefasst hatte, lagen um ca. 300% preislich drüber. Der Zusammenbau hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin eigentlich recht stolz, dass es so gut geklappt hatte. Meine letzten Räder hatte ich Anfang der 90er montiert, es waren ausschließlich Rennräder.
Nachteile habe ehrlich gesagt bisher keine entdeckt, ausser dass ich dass Rad nicht vorm Supermarkt abstellen kann. Es fährt richtig klasse, die Geometrie passt mir (Satteleinstellung muß ich noch bißchen durchprobieren), ich bin mit dem Rad schnell unterwegs und Waldautobahn, Feldweg und Schlammwiese macht irre Spaß zu fahren. Die Teile sind größtenteils wirklich hochwertig, Schaltung und Bremse sind Top und Laufrad und Bereifung sind ebenfalls klasse. Es war nicht billig, aber ich habe immer nach den günstigesten Angeboten geschaut (zumeist bei H&S, aber nicht immer) und reduzierte Ware gekauft.
Warum also so extrem negativ??? Habe doch keinem was getan. Und schön finde ich Schutzbleche auch nicht, aber ist doch völlig wurst, oder? Klar fahre ich keine Wettbewerbe und entschuldige mich gerne bei allen, die richtig Top an Rennen teilnehmen und die ich mit meinen Bildern anscheinend bis auf's Mark beleidigt haben sollte.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (25. Februar 2011)

@AndreasFFM, du weisst doch wie das ist, bikes gibt es viele, und jeder hat da so seine vorlieben und ansichten, aber ich finde du, und jeder andere hier der sich für ein RADON entschieden hat, bekommen von mir schon mal ein  und ein . und können stolz auf ihre bikes sein.....


----------



## Levin (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute

hier mein Slide ED 160 Dezember 2009 gekauft.
Kindshock und Speedhub nachgerüstet.
Bilder vom TLS 8.0 folgen.


Greetz 

Anhang anzeigen Side ED 160.pdf


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2011)

fesch mit Rohloff Nabe  .. Wie fährt sich die Fat albert/ Nobby Nic Combo? .. wollt den serienmäßigen Racing Ralph auch runter, und hinten den nobby vorn nen Fat Albert draufziehen ..?


----------



## Levin (25. Februar 2011)

Servus

der Nobby Nic ist im Tourentrimm!!!! und leichten Wurzeltrails (trocken) für mein empfinden noch akzeptabel.
Fahre aber seit 4 Monaten einen Maxxis Ardent 2.6 hinten der rockt.
Fat Albert Front Only für mich DER Reifen.

Gruss


----------



## RockCubeRider (26. Februar 2011)

Tag Leute,

hab da mal ne frage zu dem Rapid Racer Products Neo Guard gibts den auch für manitou gabeln?

Freu mich auf antworten
Tom


----------



## Vincenzo (26. Februar 2011)

@Tom

Wann kommt denn nun endlich dein Stage 4.0 an?


----------



## RockCubeRider (26. Februar 2011)

habs am montag bestellt meinten kann bis zu 14 tage dauern! weil sie kein gabelstaplerhaben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. Februar 2011)

Soo, gerade wieder von ner Runde rein gekommen, es ist zwar noch etwas frostig, aber geiler Sonnenschein!

erstmal zwei Bilder für die Anbauteile-Fraktion 









So.. und nun noch welche für die Pur-Look Liebhaber 

















Hoffe hab nun alle Geschmäcker getroffen  , mir gefällts ohne Schutzbleche auch deutlich besser, die Satteltasche weis Jeder zu schätzen, der schonmal mitten in der Botanik nen Platten hatte .

Der Weiher im Hintergrund ist noch schön zu gefroren, war ne nette Runde, hab endlich n gutes Setup für die Gabel und den Dämpfer gefunden, unterwegs noch ein bissel die Sitzposi eingerichtet, der kürzere AKA Vorbau macht sich auch prima. Bin hellauf von meinem Slide begeistert.. echt gelungenes Rad Radon!!


----------



## Vincenzo (26. Februar 2011)

Hammer Bilder, bei mir ist es leider noch zu kalt und usselig

@Tom

achso, ja 2 Wochen können ne lange Zeit sein wenn man auf was Geiles wartet.. 
viel Spaß mit dem Bike und direkt Fotos reinstellen, wenn Du es bekommen hast!


----------



## RockCubeRider (26. Februar 2011)

Ja das mach ich dann auch sofort...könnte jz eh nich biken gehen verletzung am fuß

aber der reiz ist trotzdem groß es aufzubauen und zu bewundern


----------



## sashswoop (27. Februar 2011)

Na endlich mal ein Bike schön präsentiert! Kleiner Tipp Sattel noch runter! 





Mithras schrieb:


> Soo, gerade wieder von ner Runde rein gekommen, es ist zwar noch etwas frostig, aber geiler Sonnenschein!
> 
> erstmal zwei Bilder für die Anbauteile-Fraktion
> 
> ...


----------



## sashswoop (27. Februar 2011)

So mein nochmal jetzt mit Formula "The One" und getravelter Gabel mit 175mm Federweg vorne.


----------



## Mithras (27. Februar 2011)

Merci  .. stimmt, jetz wo Du`s schreibst, der is n bissel hoch .. *g*.. den "Waldfee" Schriftzug find ich auch sehr nice.. so ein Schriftzug in gelb würde an nem schwarz gepulverten Rahmen bestimmt auch gut ausschauen, grad mit der gelben Schwinge am Swoop, noch nen Mavic Crossmax oder Deemax Radsatz rein.... gefällt mit bei den Kraftstoff E1 Bikes sehr gut, da kannst dir die Farbkombi individuell raussuchen.. 

Was hat denn das Swoop an Federweg hinten?


----------



## sashswoop (27. Februar 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Merci  .. stimmt, jetz wo Du`s schreibst, der is n bissel hoch .. *g*.. den "Waldfee" Schriftzug find ich auch sehr nice.. so ein Schriftzug in gelb würde an nem schwarz gepulverten Rahmen bestimmt auch gut ausschauen, grad mit der gelben Schwinge am Swoop, noch nen Mavic Crossmax oder Deemax Radsatz rein.... gefällt mit bei den Kraftstoff E1 Bikes sehr gut, da kannst dir die Farbkombi individuell raussuchen..
> 
> Was hat denn das Swoop an Federweg hinten?




Zu wenig!  Ne Spass beiseite 160mm wie das Slide 160 der Swooprahmen ist nur etwas stabiler aufgebaut wie das Slide dafür aber auch schwerer!


----------



## Mithras (27. Februar 2011)

Schwerer is leider der Preis für Stabilität, dafür fliegt dir der Rahmen bei Drops nich so schnell um die Ohren


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (27. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich hoff immerzu mal ein Skeen zu sehen aber das Slide scheint wohl der absolute Renner zu sein

@Hypermotard
Erstmal schönes weißes Slide aber was is´n das für eine Satteltasche, wieviel  Liter fasst die und was passt da alles rein?


----------



## othom (27. Februar 2011)




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (27. Februar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @Hypermotard
> Erstmal schönes weißes Slide aber was is´n das für eine Satteltasche, wieviel Liter fasst die und was passt da alles rein?


 

Hier wird dir geholfen:

http://www.topeak.de/products/Bags/AeroWedgePack_medium_Quick


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Februar 2011)

othom schrieb:


>


Na endlich
Wie fährt es sich denn? Sitz man wirklich so gestreckt wie´s oft beschrieben wird??

@Hypermotard
Dank dir!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## othom (27. Februar 2011)

ist halt ein Race Bike da sitzt man was gestreckter drauf 
wenn man das nicht will kann man sich ja was umbauen


----------



## Icetiger212 (27. Februar 2011)

sashswoop schrieb:


> So mein nochmal jetzt mit Formula "The One" und getravelter Gabel mit 175mm Federweg vorne.



Du sag mal wie siehts mit der Höhe bei 175mm Federweg aus? Bin auch am Überlegen mir ne Totem Solo Air reinzuparken. Sain Bremsen kommen auch noch ran. Taugen mir am Fr mehr als die Cr....

Also wenn jemand ne Saint VR Bremse hat ( HR hab ich schon) kann sich gern melden, auch im Tausch gegen Die CR!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashswoop (28. Februar 2011)

@ Icetiger 

Lässt sich mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel meiner Meinung nach besser fahren. Ich hab bei Radon mal ne Einbauhöhe von 565mm angefragt zwecks der Überlegung ne 180mm Durolux zu fahren die hatten zurückgeschrieben das es noch möglich ist!

Bremsentechnisch fahre ich jetzt Formula "The One" aber bis jetzt nur 1mal gefahren kann ich noch nichts drüber sagen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (28. Februar 2011)

ne Bomber 66 RC oder sso wäre auch INteressant.


----------



## aimb (1. März 2011)

so nun meins


----------



## Mithras (1. März 2011)

Wo isses?


----------



## traumtrailer (4. März 2011)

so ... schreib ich das hier auch nochmal rein 
servus. 
hab mein swoop nun auf zweifach mit kettenführung (NC 17 Stinger) umgebaut.
jetzt hab ich da mal ne frage.... 
wenn ich vorne auf dem großen bin läuft alles wunderbar über die rolle  wenn ich aber auf dem kleinen bin läuft die kette knapp an der rolle  vorbei... liegt´s an mir? hab ich was falsch gemacht? einstellungssache?


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2011)

traumtrailer schrieb:


> so ... schreib ich das hier auch nochmal rein
> servus.
> hab mein swoop nun auf zweifach mit kettenführung (NC 17 Stinger) umgebaut.
> jetzt hab ich da mal ne frage....
> wenn ich vorne auf dem großen bin läuft alles wunderbar über die rolle  wenn ich aber auf dem kleinen bin läuft die kette knapp an der rolle  vorbei... liegt´s an mir? hab ich was falsch gemacht? einstellungssache?



Habe nun die gleiche Kettenführung montiert (Innenlagerbefestigung) und mit meiner auf 22/36 umgebauten XT-Kurbel funktioniert das einwandfrei.
Großes KB ind der großen Führung der Rolle  - kleines KB auf der Rolle.

Das Blatt der Kettenführung ersetzt den inneren Spacer am Innenlager.


----------



## ml IX (5. März 2011)

Das könnte daran liegen, das die Stinger 3mm breit ist und ein normaler Spacer 2,5mm. Ich hab mein Stinger auf der Ramenseite 0,8mm plangesenkt und nen 0,3mm Spacer zwischen Stinger und Innenlager. Seit dem läuft es bestens.

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## 4Helden (6. März 2011)

So hier dann mal mein Frisch gekauftes ZR Team Midseason.eEinmal im "Touren-Trimm" einmal im MTB-Trimm.Geiles Gerät sage ich nur.


----------



## Mithras (6. März 2011)

Schickes Hardtail


----------



## mystik-1 (8. März 2011)

Aber dieses Rot und dann ein kleines blaues Teil??? Blau??  

Ich habe es ja auch und gedanklich schon die Kurbel mit einem schwarzen Edding bemalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (8. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Aber dieses Rot und dann ein kleines blaues Teil??? Blau??
> 
> Ich habe es ja auch und gedanklich schon die Kurbel mit einem schwarzen Edding bemalt




Welches Rote,Blaue teil???


----------



## donprogrammo (8. März 2011)

Ich vermute mal er meint das Rot/Schwarze Design in Kombination mit dem Blau Eloxierten Lockout Schalter an der Gabel. Aber irgendwo hört es halt auf mit stiling


----------



## mystik-1 (8. März 2011)

ER? sie, bitte 
genau das meinte ich ;-)


----------



## sashswoop (8. März 2011)

So ein Monster von Vorbau hab ich noch nie gesehen fast n bischen gruselig!!:kotz:




aimb schrieb:


> so nun meins


----------



## WoodRuff (8. März 2011)

mein Slide 9.0


----------



## hypocrisy76 (8. März 2011)

Doppelpost!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (8. März 2011)

Möchte nun auch ein paar Bilder von meinem Slide 9.0 reinstellen.
Die Reverb wird zwar erst nachgeliefert, aber das wichtigste, mein Slide ist fahrbereit.

Geändert werden natürlich noch die Bärentatzen, aber ich bin mir  ziemlich unschlüssig ob ich nun weiter mit Klickies fahren soll, oder  auf Flats umsteigen möchte.
Ach ja, und ein Fat Alber kommt mir auch noch rauf.




Beim Durchgang am Hinterreifen hab ich mir eine Autofolie besorgt und diese aufgeklebt um ja keine Kratzer an meinem Rad zu bekommen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. März 2011)

schickes Slide, Wenn du Interesse an einem Satz Fat Alberts (v 95% /h ca 75% Profil) hast, schick mir ne PM. Sind von meinem Swoop, bin aber seit Winter auf Muddy Mary unterwegs und im Sommer kaum gefahren, weil mehr auf Dh unterwegs.

Achso, ne Satz Avid Elixir Cr sind auch zu verkaufen.Meine Saint ist heut gekommen...


----------



## Alechsej (10. März 2011)

Hi,
hier mein Race 8.0, Bild von heute. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas89 (13. März 2011)

Na dann stell ich auch mal ein Bild von meinem Slide 9.0 ein ;-)


----------



## bookutus (15. März 2011)

Erste Fahrt heute mit dem Slide 140


----------



## Kesaro (16. März 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich war heute auf Jungfernfahrt. Sehr sehr geil!!! Hab erstmal die Bremsen einfahren müssen.

Jetzt ist das Bike erstmal fertig ;-))

Die Bremse swchaut gei... aus oder?!?


----------



## Mithras (16. März 2011)

203mm Scheiben ?


----------



## Kesaro (16. März 2011)

Ja... vorne und hinten.

Die AVID CODE is echt der Hammer!!




Mithras schrieb:


> 203mm Scheiben ?


----------



## Mithras (16. März 2011)

sehr fesch..  .. wobei ich mit meiner Avid Elixir R auch sehr zufrieden bin.. im Gegensatz zur Hayes Stroker Ryde von vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesaro (16. März 2011)

Ja stimmt schon... wollte aber wegen meines hohen Gewichts auf Nummer Sicher gehen. Die AVID Elixir CR werd ich für 200 Euro verkaufen... E-Bay freut sich ;-) Somit hab ich nicht wahnsinnig viel für das Upgrade bezahlt.



Mithras schrieb:


> sehr fesch..  .. wobei ich mit meiner Avid Elixir R auch sehr zufrieden bin.. im Gegensatz zur Hayes Stroker Ryde von vorher


----------



## Mithras (19. März 2011)

Neu und Alt

vor ner Tour...





Radon Slide AM 140 6.0 foreseason und Cube LTD Pro 2010


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (19. März 2011)

Hallo freaks!
Wenn man hier so reinschaut fällt mir auf:
Warum sind die Radon's alle so eintönig schwarz oder dunkelgrau
Da freut ich mich ja schon über eins in weiß, zur Abwechslung
Preis-/Leistung ist top (hab mir selber so ein schwarzes Teil gekauft) aber son bisserl mehr pep in Sachen Farbe würd ich schon begrüßen.
Jo, richtig: Thema verfehlt!
Mein Radon hab ich aber schon gepostet...


----------



## Icetiger212 (20. März 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hallo freaks!
> Wenn man hier so reinschaut fällt mir auf:
> Warum sind die Radon's alle so eintönig schwarz oder dunkelgrau
> Da freut ich mich ja schon über eins in weiß, zur Abwechslung
> ...



schau mal:








Porno Schwarz und Gold und nun wieder mit Saint Bremse, Minions.... Rockt...


----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (20. März 2011)

Jo, net schlecht!
Goldene Sattelstütze wär auch noch was
Die 20Cent im Lenker gefallen mir echt gut, damit wird das Radl gleich viel wertvoller


----------



## sloop89 (20. März 2011)

Heut waren wohl alle unterwegs  

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Slide. Nun ist es endlich fertig. Letzte Woche habe ich noch mit diversen Problemchen zu kämpfen gehabt, aber nun ist es fit für die kommenden Tage....












Die Flasche hab ich völlig vergessen.... wollte sie vorher raus nehmen


----------



## 4Helden (20. März 2011)

Gr.Kettenblatt schrieb:


> Hallo freaks!
> Wenn man hier so reinschaut fällt mir auf:
> Warum sind die Radon's alle so eintönig schwarz oder dunkelgrau
> Da freut ich mich ja schon über eins in weiß, zur Abwechslung
> ...




Ich finds Geil.Sicherlich sieht so ein Cube etc. mit nem Schiken Design auch net schlecht aus.Aber das Matt Schwarz hat was.Sieht so Böse aus ;-)


----------



## hypocrisy76 (21. März 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich war heute auf Jungfernfahrt. Sehr sehr geil!!! Hab erstmal die Bremsen einfahren müssen.
> 
> ...


 
Die Bremse schaut sehr geil aus, viel Spass damit!!

Deine Schraubgriffe sind meines Wissens nach verkehrt montiert, die hellgrauen Flächen sollten am Handballen liegen, waren bei mir übrigens auch verkehrt montiert.

Du hast doch 2,25" Reifen montiert, ist der Breitenunterschied zwischen den 2,4" stark sichtbar oder eher unscheinbar.
Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht vorne beim FA 2,4" bleibe und zumindest hinten einen 2,25" FA draufgebe.


----------



## Kesaro (21. März 2011)

Die Griffe waren nicht nur verdreht sondern auch seitenverkehrt montiert. Das ist aber mittlerweile erledigt.

Auf meinen Bildern ist der FatAlbert schon drauf, von der Optik überhaupt kein Problem. Ein bisschen Traktion verliehrt man bestimmt aber mir ist der Reifen noch nicht negativ aufgefallen... alles Bestens!!  



hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Die Bremse schaut sehr geil aus, viel Spass damit!!
> 
> Deine Schraubgriffe sind meines Wissens nach verkehrt montiert, die hellgrauen Flächen sollten am Handballen liegen, waren bei mir übrigens auch verkehrt montiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincenzo (23. März 2011)

So hier mal mein Qlt race 5.0 von 2010. Hammergeiles Teil! Kommt demnächst noch ein roter ritchey vorbau drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (31. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Stage 5.0 von 2009


----------



## Robby2107 (31. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich nun doch hier angemeldet, nachdem ich schon sehr viel hier gelesen habe und dadurch zu meinem neuen SKEEN 6.0 gekommen bin. 


Hab auch schon ein paar Ausfahrten hinter mir, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen Bilder zu machen. Komm immer so schwer vom Rad runter ;-)

Bisher ist noch alles original. Suche aber noch nen passenden Kettenstrebenschutz (Band oder Neopren?) und ein paar farbliche Akzente (rot). 

Bilder folgen demnächst!

grüße
Robby


----------



## Kesaro (31. März 2011)

Neopren macht weniger PLING PLING wenns mal ein bisschen ruppiger wird ;-)


----------



## mw.dd (31. März 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> ... Suche aber noch nen passenden Kettenstrebenschutz (Band oder Neopren?) und ein paar farbliche Akzente (rot).
> 
> ...



Steinschlagschutzfolie. Gibt's auch bunt


----------



## Robby2107 (31. März 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Neopren macht weniger PLING PLING wenns mal ein bisschen ruppiger wird ;-)




Passt denn der Neoprenschutz MTB von Radon perfekt? 
Ist halt ziemlich eng mit dem Reifen und vorallem auch mit dem Schaltungszug unter der Strebe.


----------



## Kesaro (31. März 2011)

Hab den Neprenschutz in der Länge kürzen müssen, aber ansonsten gibts keine Probleme.



Robby2107 schrieb:


> Passt denn der Neoprenschutz MTB von Radon perfekt?
> Ist halt ziemlich eng mit dem Reifen und vorallem auch mit dem Schaltungszug unter der Strebe.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. April 2011)

bzgl kettenstrebenschutz: http://zwosix.de/


----------



## sashswoop (1. April 2011)

Alten Schlauch drum und gut!!


----------



## Quast (3. April 2011)

So prompte Lieferung alles OK. Nur die Abstimmung der Reba SL muss ich noch hinkriegen. Ich will es etwas softer haben und habe daher die Angaben auf der Gabel jeweils um 25 psi unterschritten. Ich hoffe das schadet der Gabel nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (3. April 2011)

nur wenn sie durchschlägt.

Wundert mich allerdings etwas, wieviel Negativfederweg fährst du dann?


----------



## Quast (3. April 2011)

Sag ist bei ca 1,5 cm.
Ich fahre eher tourig, weswegen ich mir auch das Team gekauft habe. Das Platoon ist zu gestreckt und racig. ich werde es verkaufen.


----------



## donprogrammo (3. April 2011)

Wundert mich, dass nur 15mm sag bei einem Druck unterhalb der Herstellerangabe rauskommt, deshalb frag ich


----------



## Robby2107 (3. April 2011)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Gefährt ....

Auch wenn ich noch etwas am Dämpferdruck rumbastel und irgendwann noch ein anderer Lenker dran kommt bin ich doch total begeistert. 

Jetzt muß es nur noch halten ...


----------



## sloop89 (3. April 2011)

Glaub ich dir!!

Das Skeen ist schon ein schönes Bike geworden.


----------



## fissenid (4. April 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Gefährt ....
> 
> Auch wenn ich noch etwas am Dämpferdruck rumbastel und irgendwann noch ein anderer Lenker dran kommt bin ich doch total begeistert.
> 
> Jetzt muß es nur noch halten ...



Ich arbeite auch noch am Dämpferdruck....ich wiege 82 kg und fahre mit 9 Bar..... habe das Gefühl das ist zu weich!!! und du????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (4. April 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ich arbeite auch noch am Dämpferdruck....ich wiege 82 kg und fahre mit 9 Bar..... habe das Gefühl das ist zu weich!!! und du????




Momentan hab ich ca. 12bar drinnen und ich wiege 75kg. 
Beim normalen fahren nutze ich etwa 1/3 des Federwegs, allerdings im Gelände (schneller Abfahrten auf Waldautobahn ....) oder beim üben von BunnyHopps (ja ich muß da noch sehr üben ;-)) sind es 80-90% genutzter Federweg. 

Mach mir schon etwas Sorgen das der Dämpfer durchschlagen könnte. Da brauch doch nur bei ne schnellen Abfahrt mal etwas doller Schlag kommen ...


----------



## Kesaro (4. April 2011)

Naja die Federkennlinie ist ja nicht linear...

Wenn Du aber bei Stufen schon durchschlägst dann solltest noch ein bisschen mehr rein tun.

Ich hab 18bar bei 110kg Systemgewicht drin



Robby2107 schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich ca. 12bar drinnen und ich wiege 75kg.
> Beim normalen fahren nutze ich etwa 1/3 des Federwegs, allerdings im Gelände (schneller Abfahrten auf Waldautobahn ....) oder beim üben von BunnyHopps (ja ich muß da noch sehr üben ;-)) sind es 80-90% genutzter Federweg.
> 
> Mach mir schon etwas Sorgen das der Dämpfer durchschlagen könnte. Da brauch doch nur bei ne schnellen Abfahrt mal etwas doller Schlag kommen ...


----------



## Robby2107 (4. April 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Naja die Federkennlinie ist ja nicht linear...
> 
> Wenn Du aber bei Stufen schon durchschlägst dann solltest noch ein bisschen mehr rein tun.
> 
> Ich hab 18bar bei 110kg Systemgewicht drin




Gibt aber auch viel zum einstellen. Als unerfahrener MTBler muß man da aber auch erstmal durchblicken. 
Vielleicht ergibt sich mal die Gelegenheit mit nem erfahrenen Profi ...*gg*


----------



## poschi (5. April 2011)

wie lange musstet ihr denn so auf eure radons warten? ich habe heute bestellt.


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2011)

poschi schrieb:


> wie lange musstet ihr denn so auf eure radons warten? ich habe heute bestellt.


 
Ich hab auf mein Skeen genau 2 Wochen warten müssen. 

Laß Dich aber durch die "Versandbestätigung" mit der Trackingnummer nicht täuschen!! Das heißt nur, daß deinem Rad eine Paketnummer zugewiesen und es fertig montiert wurde. Bei mir stand es eine Woche nur bei Radon im Versand rum. 
Ist ärgerlich, zumal man mit der Trackingnummer davon ausgeht, daß das Rad an den Zusteller übergeben wurde und dementsprechend ungeduldig jeden Tag nach dem Paket bei DHL schaut. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## GreenTavern (7. April 2011)

poschi schrieb:


> wie lange musstet ihr denn so auf eure radons warten? ich habe heute bestellt.



Kann ganz aktuell berichten, dass ich letzte Woche Mittwoch bestellt habe und heute, also nach 8 Tagen, wurde mein Stage geliefert. Ich kann also lange Lieferzeiten nicht bestätigen. Und jetzt gehts zum ersten Ausritt .

Edit: Und damit das nicht Offtopic war liefere ich jetzt noch ein Bild von der ersten Ausfahrt dazu. Erster Eindruck ist klasse.


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2011)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Kann ganz aktuell berichten, dass ich letzte Woche Mittwoch bestellt habe und heute, also nach 8 Tagen, wurde mein Stage geliefert. Ich kann also lange Lieferzeiten nicht bestätigen. Und jetzt gehts zum ersten Ausritt .
> 
> Edit: Und damit das nicht Offtopic war liefere ich jetzt noch ein Bild von der ersten Ausfahrt dazu. Erster Eindruck ist klasse.




Dann willkommen im "Radon-Club" ... *gg*


grüße


----------



## gsg9man (8. April 2011)

Da ich auf ein Hardtail umrüsten will, wenn jemand an nem schönen wie neuen *Radon QLT Race Rahmen mit RP23 Dämpfe*r spaß hat, soll er sich mal melden!


----------



## Mithras (8. April 2011)

GreenTavern schrieb:


> Kann ganz aktuell berichten, dass ich letzte Woche Mittwoch bestellt habe und heute, also nach 8 Tagen, wurde mein Stage geliefert. Ich kann also lange Lieferzeiten nicht bestätigen. Und jetzt gehts zum ersten Ausritt .
> 
> Edit: Und damit das nicht Offtopic war liefere ich jetzt noch ein Bild von der ersten Ausfahrt dazu. Erster Eindruck ist klasse.


 

Die Manitou Minute hatt ich am Cube .. hab nich so viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber empfand die Gabel super. Vor allem wenn se mal eingelaufen ist auch in gröberem Gelände ..


----------



## rednael (8. April 2011)

Zum Thema Farbenfreude...






nachdem das Bike aber  letztes Jahr in Bonn geklaut wurde, fahre ich nun Trekking  und zwar das hier...  nicht ganz so farbenfroh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (8. April 2011)

hmm, dass is mehr als ärgerlich, wenn einem so ein bike geklaut wird ... :/ ... aber son orange-schwarzes Radon sollte auffallen ... is nich wieder aufgetaucht? ..


----------



## SouzA (8. April 2011)

Das Slide nach einem Ausritt letztes Wochenende


----------



## Mithras (8. April 2011)

Wenn das Bike so ausschaut, wie hast Du dann ausgeschaut?


----------



## sloop89 (8. April 2011)

Letztes We war es bei uns staubtrocken. Da brauchte ich nichtmal putzen


----------



## SouzA (9. April 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike so ausschaut, wie hast Du dann ausgeschaut?



Schuhe, Socken, Schienbein/Wade, 3/4Hose waren bis zum Hintern farblich nicht mehr zu unterscheiden... Die Hose hatte so viel Dreck abbekommen, dass die nach dem Ausziehen stand 
Stimmt, davon hätte man eigentlich auch noch nen Foto machen sollen...

@Sloop
Ich fahre im Deister. Den Tag sind wir noch trocken hoch gekommen. Auf dem Kamm hat es angefangen zu schütten. Den Trail lässt man sich dann doch irgendwie trotzdem nicht nehmen  ganz egal wie nass/ rutschig/ oder sonst was es ist.

cya
SouzA


----------



## gsg9man (9. April 2011)

Auf so ne Tour hab ich ach mal wieder Bock  Mein Bike sah nach der Einweihung ähnlich aus 

Aber jetzt wird es erstmal nur noch geschohnt bis es verkauft ist 

PS: Streich mal deine Hauswand, wenn es deine ist


----------



## Bench (9. April 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> PS: Streich mal deine Hauswand, wenn es deine ist



das war auch das erste, das ich bei dem Bild dachte


----------



## SouzA (10. April 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> PS: Streich mal deine Hauswand, wenn es deine ist



zu meiner Verteidigung: Es ist NICHT meine Hauswand  Hab damit nix zu tun...

cya
SouzA


----------



## Markdierk (10. April 2011)

stellt ja son grünen flitzer hier rein, wenn jemand einen bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (10. April 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> das war auch das erste, das ich bei dem Bild dachte




wenn man die hauswand anschaut könnte es sein, dass das bike allein durch ne fahrt im garten so aussieht wenn der in ähnlichem zustand ist


----------



## KayOs (12. April 2011)

hab noch ä bissl dran rumgeschraubt und finds jetzt echt schick mir würde jetzt nur noch ne schwarze xt kurbel fehlen


----------



## blutbuche (12. April 2011)

@markdierk : ..was für´n grünen flitzer ??? könnte den hier anbieten


----------



## sashswoop (12. April 2011)

Wenns um Grün geht bin ich dabei mein Swoop!!  Lenker is neu


----------



## Markdierk (13. April 2011)

die bilder sind auch gut, ich mein aber, ein bild der 2011er giftgrünen bikes 

sobald da mal einer eins geliefert bekommt würd ich das gern mal sehen .. also das stage ode slide in diesem mambagreen

(sind nun welche im threat des fotoshootings drin)


----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2011)

is mambagreen anders , als das grün von meinem ht ??? 

das swoop sieht super aus ,  aber der lila lenker passt n. M. nach gar net ... aber geschmacksache ...,)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasenbremser (13. April 2011)

poschi schrieb:


> wie lange musstet ihr denn so auf eure radons warten? ich habe heute bestellt.


Ich habe auch vorgestern bestellt.
Sitze natürlich jetzt auf Kohlen. 
Dein Hobel derweil schon eingetroffen?

Wenn ich mir die Bilder hier im Thread allerdings so ansehe mache ich lieber keine Fotos von meinem Team 5 wenn es ankommt.
Das scheint eindeutig 'underdressed' zu sein. 

Macht mir aber nix. Ich freue mich wie ein Schneekönig drauf.


----------



## KayOs (13. April 2011)

Wieso underdressed??? Is doch Latte, machs dreckig und dann fotografiers

Ich hab glaub 2 Wochen, 2 furchtbar lange Wochen gewartet...


----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2011)

hab den rahmen gekauft und selbst aufgebaut - gin g recht schnell - 3 tage , oder so ...


----------



## sloop89 (13. April 2011)

@sashswoop

Den RaceFace gibts doch auch in Gold.Der war/ist bei ROSE reduziert. 

Mit CB 5050, goldene Platten, wäre es absolut stimmig.



Gruss sloop


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. April 2011)

sloop89 schrieb:


> @sashswoop
> 
> Den RaceFace gibts doch auch in Gold.Der war/ist bei ROSE reduziert.
> 
> ...



Ist das überhaupt ein RF Lenker??? Hab auch beim Rose zugeschlagen, war glaub ich unter 50?!
Schaut in Schwarz zum anbeissen aus. Hab nur mittlerweile den Bottom Out vom DHX weggeschraubt, da der am Rahmen anstösst. Sowie komplett auf Saintbremse um gestellt. Muss mal Aktuelles Pic machen...
Derweil nur des.


----------



## sashswoop (14. April 2011)

Ist kein RF ist ein Sixpack Millenium, die goldenen Umlenkhebel werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht, das ganze Gold war nich so meins!

Den Lenker hab ich in purple weils so richtig schön knallt!!

Aber Icetiger seins sieht auch nach ganz schön Spass aus !!

Die Saint ist ne Hammer Bremse die ist so brachial, da brauchste sensible Bremsfinger bei Nässe!

Meine "The One" funzt jetzt richtig gut mit den XT Scheiben vorher hats immer n bischen aus den Sätteln geraucht. 

Die Scheiben sind echt zu empfehlen!


----------



## Robby2107 (14. April 2011)

Hier ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende bei ner Ausfahrt.
Standort ist auf dem Lemberg bei Ludwigsburg.


----------



## gsg9man (14. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320685746185*Radon QLT Race, Fully, Fox RP23, Carbon - 20" MTB*


:'(


----------



## Hans (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

letzte Woch hab ich mir einen Slide ED Rahmen geholt und gestern mit den Teilen meines Ellsworth moment Rahmen aufgebau.

Gewicht incl Tacho, Flaschenhalten 13,48 KG


----------



## Mithras (14. April 2011)

nice, jetzt hast du quasi ein Custom Slide Ausstattung ähnlich dem 6.0.. ne Steckachse hätt ich auch gern an meinem .. :/.. und der 2010 er Rahmen gefällt mir persönlich von der Optik her auch besser ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (15. April 2011)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Ist kein RF ist ein Sixpack Millenium, die goldenen Umlenkhebel werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht, das ganze Gold war nich so meins!
> 
> Den Lenker hab ich in purple weils so richtig schÃ¶n knallt!!
> 
> ...



Mach doch die Umlenkung auch in Lila.... 
Jo hatte auh die The One in erwÃ¤gung gezogen, aber beim Rose hab ich fÃ¼r den Satz Saints 246â¬ bezahlt. Jetzt kostet jede Bremsen 10 mehr!

Die Saint sind sogar so brachial, da ist auch schon mal ne G2 Scheibe von Avid an 4 Stellen gebrochen?! Lag auch an mir, Dauerbremser, weil zu dicke Boppeln beim Freeriden in der Hose. 
Heut sieht das Anders aus...  
Aber im groÃen und ganzen muss ich sagen, gefÃ¤llt mir das Swoop besser als das Slide und ich hab keinen Umbau bereut, sei es Bremse, DÃ¤mpfer oder Lenker. Jetzt noch ne KefÃ¼, bzw Hammerschmidt wÃ¤re noch was... 
Trotzdem istÂ´s schick, das Slide. Hat das auch ne Parkfreigabe?!

Hab gestern Aktuelle Fotos gemacht, aber mein Handydisplay geschrottet. Der Vorbau wars.....


----------



## sashswoop (15. April 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das das Slide fürn Park ist, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Swoop will mir aber nächstes Jahr ein Alutech Fanes Rahmenkit holen!


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2011)

Bilder von der heutigen Runde: ca 320 HM und 23 Km

















noch nen schönen Platten gefahren  ... und weil ich nich geschaut hab, ob was im Mantel steckt auch gleich der Ersatzschlauch nach nem Km durch ... es lebe das Flickzeug!!


----------



## Nasenbremser (16. April 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> ... und weil ich nich geschaut hab, ob was im Mantel steckt auch gleich der Ersatzschlauch nach nem Km durch ...


Hmm, hast Du es eilig gehabt? 
Sowas rächt sich natürlich sofort. 

Gruss


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2011)

eigentlich nicht *g* .. ich war nur genervt, dass ich kurz vor dem nächsten Trail Schlauch wechseln darf .. dann durfte ich mitten drin nochmal ran ..


----------



## Nasenbremser (17. April 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> .. dann durfte ich mitten drin nochmal ran ..


Übung macht den Meister.
Wenn's schneller wie in 60 Sekunden geht hast Du genug Platten gehabt. 

Von meinem Hobel habe ich leider noch nichts gehört ......
Ich habe die blöde Vorahnung das dess noch ein bisschen dauern wird. 
Der Kindersitz ist schon da. Kann ich mir ja jetzt auf den Rücken schnallen. 

Gruss


----------



## Icetiger212 (17. April 2011)

So Handy ist wieder gerichtet und nun komm ich auch an die Pics ran...
von Vorn:




von Hinten:


----------



## sashswoop (18. April 2011)

Die Saint passt natürlich perfekt ran

mach mal noch die Ganganzeige weg von den Triggern!


----------



## Deejan (18. April 2011)

wollte euch auch mal mein Radon ZR Team zeigen 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (18. April 2011)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Die Saint passt natürlich perfekt ran
> 
> mach mal noch die Ganganzeige weg von den Triggern!



Ja kommt noch weg. Aber weißt du das die 20 kosten?? So 2 stück plastik???


----------



## sashswoop (18. April 2011)

Sind für umsonst!!! die klemmen unter der Ganganzeige schraub die mal ab


----------



## Icetiger212 (18. April 2011)

Dann sind die doh offen?!


----------



## RnR Dude (18. April 2011)

Nein, in der Ganganzeige ist ein Deckel verborgen, den du dann drauf schrauben kannst.


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. April 2011)

ok, cool. Muss ich mal schauen. Danke


----------



## Radon_Biker (23. April 2011)

Ich verkaufe mein Radon Slide.
Die Anzeige findet ihr bei klick auf den Link in meiner Signatur 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deejan (27. April 2011)

Radon_Biker schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe mein Radon Slide.
> Die Anzeige findet ihr bei klick auf den Link in meiner Signatur
> 
> Gruß



geiles bike...wie haste die kassette so sauber bekommen? neu verbaut oder mit dry lube gefettet? 

gruß

Jan


----------



## Radon_Biker (27. April 2011)

Die ist relativ neu..

Gruß


----------



## Scapin (29. April 2011)

Ist gestern fertig geworden:


----------



## Nasenbremser (30. April 2011)

Mein Hobel ist heute gekommen.
Und ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr aus der Backe.

Ich habe es zwar noch nicht dreckig gemacht aber ein Foto kann ich mir nicht verkneifen.  
Dreckig machen wird nachgeholt. Versprochen. 

Ganz stilecht als Papa-Taxi mit Kindersitz. 






Und für den Spass zwischendurch ohne den Sitz.






Jaja, mit Ständer ......
Aber den brauche ich um den Kleinen in den Kindersitz zu buchsieren.
Kennt jemand einen Ständer der auch an der oberen Strebe mit befestigt wird?
Der den ich gekauft habe passt leider nicht.
Und mir wäre ein Ständer der sich nicht verdrehen kann lieber.


----------



## sceada (30. April 2011)

Ist zwar nix besonderes _(Midseason 2011)_ für die meisten hier, aber ich freu mich noch immer drüber :




Bild ist aus dem Großelterlichen Garten zu Ostern, deshalb steht dahinter Zeug rum...und dreckiger wirds noch, heute hat's schön geregnet


----------



## ml IX (1. Mai 2011)

Nasenbremser schrieb:


> Mein Hobel ist heute gekommen.
> Und ich bekomme das Grinsen nicht mehr aus der Backe.
> 
> Ich habe es zwar noch nicht dreckig gemacht aber ein Foto kann ich mir nicht verkneifen.
> ...



Gerade mal schnell geschaut.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0017XEKAU/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/279-3592787-9611611"]PROPHETE MTB Trekking Seitenständer Hinterbauständer 24-28" ALU:Amazon.de:Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenon2011 (1. Mai 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/PROPHETE-Trekking-Seitenständer-Hinterbauständer-24-28/dp/B0017XEKAU


----------



## ml IX (1. Mai 2011)

http://www.ready2bike.de/product_in...-671-fuer-Mountainbike-Hardtail.html&refID=40

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasenbremser (2. Mai 2011)

Thx für die Tips zum Ständer.
Der Ständer bei Amazon sieht allerdings sehr ähnlich aus wie der den ich schon gekauft hatte.
Dieser hier (http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=8927) scheint nicht wirklich an meinen Hinterbau zu passen.
Zumindest habe ich es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.
Das Problem ist das die obere, hintere Strebe zu dick ist.
Deswegen konnte ich den Ständer nicht um diese Strebe befestigen.
Habt Ihr die Ständer an Euren Bikes?
... bevor ich jetzt noch einmal einen Ständer kaufe der nicht richtig passt.


----------



## Xenon2011 (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, aller Ärger ist vergessen bin besänftigt mein Bike ist heute gekommen Halleluja!!!

was ein geiles baby Midseason zr team 2011
























EIngestellt war alles fein, Die bremsen sind super, auch wenn sie ein klein wenig quietschen das macht mir nichts, dafür haben sie extrem viel Biss - echt nice!

Die Federgabel habe ich auf mein Gewicht eingestellt (Der Schnitzelfriedhof muss gefedert werden ^^)

An der Schaltung muss ich noch Feintunen.

Sonst alles perfekt  juhuuu - warum kann jetzt kein Wochenende sein?

ist es eigentlich normal dass in der Tretkurbel auf beiden Seiten ein Loch ist, so dass man durch den Rahmen schauen kann?

ich bin glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (2. Mai 2011)

Jops ist normal, da an der Antriebsseite ne Welle befestigt ist, die von innen Hohl ist.
Diese Welle wird dann im gelagert im Innenlager.
Mach dir kein Kopp, dat muss so


----------



## Xenon2011 (2. Mai 2011)

bin eben grade nochmal mit top speed zum örtlichen Briefkasten gerast, einfach herrlich!


----------



## mw.dd (2. Mai 2011)

Radon_Biker schrieb:


> Jops ist normal, da an der Antriebsseite ne Welle befestigt ist, die von innen Hohl ist.
> Diese Welle wird dann im gelagert im Innenlager.
> Mach dir kein Kopp, dat muss so



"Hollowtech"


----------



## Radon_Biker (2. Mai 2011)

das wär die kurze Version


----------



## fissenid (3. Mai 2011)

Xenon2011 schrieb:


>



Hallo in der Radon Gemeinde.....

lediglich dieses riesen Brett am Unterrohr finde ich schlimm, und den Sensor der Trittfrequenz würde ich anders montieren!!

Viel Spaß!!


----------



## Nasenbremser (3. Mai 2011)

Weil ich ebenfalls happy wie Schmittchen bin auch von mir noch einmal 2 Bilder von dem heutigen Ausritt in die Botanik. 











Steht er nicht wie eine 1 da der gute Hobel?


----------



## Radon_Biker (3. Mai 2011)

Da ist das Ding, wohl eines der Ersten 2011er:







 

 

 




Ist so noch im Originalzustand, kommt noch ne Reverb dran, die Räder und die Bremsen werden noch getauscht, dann ist es doch ganz annehmbar


----------



## hakunin (3. Mai 2011)

Radon_Biker schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding, wohl eines der Ersten 2011er:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Slide 7? Gibt es nicht nur in Weiss?


----------



## Radon_Biker (3. Mai 2011)

Istn 7.0, wird zwar nicht lange von der Ausstattung so bleiben, aber meines Wissen gibt's das nur in Schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakunin (3. Mai 2011)

Radon_Biker schrieb:


> Istn 7.0, wird zwar nicht lange von der Ausstattung so bleiben, aber meines Wissen gibt's das nur in Schwarz!



Ah sorry, ist ein Enduro, nicht AM. Du hast Recht


----------



## skx (3. Mai 2011)

Mein Slide 6.0 ausm Vorjahr, technisch habe ich nur die Pedale ausgetauscht, wie man sieht Plattformpedale (Wellgo). Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, Grip ohne Ende und auf harten Trails und Bergabfahrten deutlich sicherer.

Ansonsten bin ich wunschlos glücklich mit dem Bike, kommt höchstens noch ein anderer Sattel (eventuell gleich mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze, wobei die arg teuer sind) und NobbyNic Komplettbereifung. Der Racing Ralph hat bei lockerem Untergrund bergauf so gut wie keinen Grip. Aber Zeit wirds eh fürn neuen Reifen, wie man vielleicht erkennen kann 

Grüße ausm Süden
seb


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2011)

Der Racing Ralph taugt auch bei matschigem Boden nicht viel ...


----------



## SouzA (4. Mai 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Der Racing Ralph taugt auch bei matschigem Boden nicht viel ...



Da gebe ich dir recht!
Der RR am Heck ist bei mir nach knapp 300km fast nicht mehr existent. Und vorher war der vom Grip auch nich so Klasse.
Fahre hauptsächlich Berg auf und Trails ab im Deister.  

Kann mich nu net so recht entscheiden, welchen ich mir nun zulegen soll. Entweder den Fat Albert Rear oden den NN?
Ich muss nochmal würfeln.

cya
SouzA


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2011)

Kanns nur nochmal schreiben, hab den NN von vorn nach Hinten und vorn nen FA Trailstar ...  greift super


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. Mai 2011)

was hat n Nobby, bzw n RR auf n AM zu suchen?! Schiebt ihr eure Bikes bergab?!
tztztzzt Armes Bikes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (5. Mai 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> was hat n Nobby, bzw n RR auf n AM zu suchen?! Schiebt ihr eure Bikes bergab?!
> tztztzzt Armes Bikes....



Daumen!
Vorn und hinten FA oder ähnliches. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (5. Mai 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> was hat n Nobby, bzw n RR auf n AM zu suchen?! Schiebt ihr eure Bikes bergab?!
> tztztzzt Armes Bikes....




So ein Schwachsinn, es kommt doch immer noch darauf an wo man sein Bike bewegt. Warum sollte man freiwillig ein halbes Kilo Ballast mitführen, wenn das nicht nötig ist! 
Ich habe seit ca. 500Km RoRo EVO 2,25'' drauf ohne nennenswerte Abnutzung oder Defekte (inkl. Marathoneinsatz). Aber die Bedingungen hier lassen das halt auch zu - also bitte nicht immer diese Pauschalisierungen, das nervt einfach nur...


----------



## Deleted 207790 (5. Mai 2011)

Hier dann mal meins und zur Abwechslung im Thread nich wieder ein Fully  Gestern frisch angekommen.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Radon_Biker (5. Mai 2011)

Mit Updates:


----------



## skx (5. Mai 2011)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, es kommt doch immer noch darauf an wo man sein Bike bewegt. Warum sollte man freiwillig ein halbes Kilo Ballast mitführen, wenn das nicht nötig ist!
> Ich habe seit ca. 500Km RoRo EVO 2,25'' drauf ohne nennenswerte Abnutzung oder Defekte (inkl. Marathoneinsatz). Aber die Bedingungen hier lassen das halt auch zu - also bitte nicht immer diese Pauschalisierungen, das nervt einfach nur...


Das sind dann die Leute, die ihr AM den Berg hochschieben müssen und für das kleinste Gefälle Fullface und Kamera benötigen 
Spaß beiseite, wenn ich hier meine Hausstrecke aufsuche, fahre ich ca. 15% Asphalt, über 60% Schotter und meist gut befahrbare Waldwege. Der Rest sind dann Singletrails und Downhillpassagen, wo sich evtl. mehr Profil lohnen würde. Ob sich da ein FA oder noch Gröberes rentiert kann sich dann jeder selbst ausrechnen.


----------



## ml IX (6. Mai 2011)

Borste schrieb:


> Hier dann mal meins und zur Abwechslung im Thread nich wieder ein Fully  Gestern frisch angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht schick aus. Gefällt! 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Helden (6. Mai 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> So Handy ist wieder gerichtet und nun komm ich auch an die Pics ran...
> von Vorn:
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr Geil die Goldene Radon Schrift.
Muss ich mir auch an mein Midseason machen.


----------



## TeeKay82 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Radongemeinde,

für viele mit Sicherheit nichts besonderes, für mich allerdings meine bisherige Krönung. Nach 14 Jahren endlich mal wieder nen Rad. Heute frisch angekommen, sofort ne Runde im Wald gedreht. Unglaublich was sich so alles in 14 Jahren tut! 

Gruß
Tom

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/11093683/1/Bike?h=5e071c


----------



## Mithras (7. Mai 2011)

Apropos Swoop

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/375460/cat/76

da verkauft einer seinen nagelneuen Swoop-Rahmen in 18". Die Gelegenheit wirds so wohl nicht mehr geben ... schade, dass ich dafür grad kein Geld habe ... .. aber mein AM muss erstmal reichen


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. Mai 2011)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn, es kommt doch immer noch darauf an wo man sein Bike bewegt. Warum sollte man freiwillig ein halbes Kilo Ballast mitführen, wenn das nicht nötig ist!
> Ich habe seit ca. 500Km RoRo EVO 2,25'' drauf ohne nennenswerte Abnutzung oder Defekte (inkl. Marathoneinsatz). Aber die Bedingungen hier lassen das halt auch zu - also bitte nicht immer diese Pauschalisierungen, das nervt einfach nur...



Sry, ich vergass, das es auch Menschen gibt die ein 160mm Bike im Flachland brauchen.... wohnt ja nicht jeder in den Alpen... Sry 
Naja und bevor ich auf 500g Gewicht am Reifen spare,fahr ich lieber einmal in der Woche mehr raus, um meine Wampe weg zu bekommen!!!! 

Bei dem Swoop würd ich auch zu schlagen, schade nur das es für meine Frau erst ein Auto gab.... vor allem mit Dämpfer!!! Schnäpche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (7. Mai 2011)

> Bei dem Swoop würd ich auch zu schlagen, schade nur das es für meine Frau erst ein Auto gab.... vor allem mit Dämpfer!!! Schnäpche....




Du hast schon Eins  bin mal gespannt ob Radon sowas in der Art nochmal raus bringt, vom ED 160 mal abgesehen, denn das Swoop scheint mir doch noch ne Ecke freeridiger zu sein.


----------



## Gianni. (7. Mai 2011)

mein Slide am 140 8.


----------



## hcphunter (7. Mai 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Du hast schon Eins  bin mal gespannt ob Radon sowas in der Art nochmal raus bringt, vom ED 160 mal abgesehen, denn das Swoop scheint mir doch noch ne Ecke freeridiger zu sein.



Hallo zusammen,

habe das Gerücht gehört, dass das Swoop 2012 neu rauskommen soll, mit angeblich der momentan neuen 180mm Fox Tallas Gabel und ebenfalls 180mm Dämpfer.
Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf. 
Ich fahre das Swoop 8.0, mit 32er und 20er Ritzel vorne, Bashguard, vorne/hinten 203mm Bremsscheibe, Rest mehr oder weniger Standard. 

Ist einfach ein geiles Bike!


----------



## bookutus (7. Mai 2011)

Testfahrt mit 34 er Kassette. Oruginal war 11-32 verbaut...


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. Mai 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Du hast schon Eins  bin mal gespannt ob Radon sowas in der Art nochmal raus bringt, vom ED 160 mal abgesehen, denn das Swoop scheint mir doch noch ne Ecke freeridiger zu sein.



Hätt ich mal einen auf Reserve.... Ist n Super Bike um sich hier schon mal ein wenig auf die Dh Saison vorzubereiten....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (8. Mai 2011)

Ein Bayer auf´m Feldberg?


----------



## gsg9man (8. Mai 2011)

So, wohl mein letzter Beitrag hier -  ich hoffe ihr seit nicht als zu sauer.


----------



## RdnPilot (8. Mai 2011)

Steinigt ihn!

Radon Fahrer sind keine "Apple Anhänger". Es gibt viele tolle Bikes, viel Spaß mit deinem neuen.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (8. Mai 2011)

Seh ich auch so! Eine Billigmarke passt mit sowas edlem wie Apple nicht zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (8. Mai 2011)

Hehe, Danke! Mein RadonFully hat mir auch immer gut gefallen, solide, schlicht und Vortrieb ohne ... nein ohne Ende konnte man leider nicht sagen. Deshalb auch der Neukauf.

Natürlich habe ich vorher bei Radon gefragt ob sie in naher Zukunft einen Carbonrahmen einzelnt verkaufen, allerdings wurde ich da nur vertröstet mit Aussagen wie "warscheinlich Ende Mai ...". Dann bekam ich das Angebot für den Focus Rahmen und war direkt verliebt. Konnte ihn leider noch nicht richtig fahren wegen falschem Steuersatz, aber man hat schon auf den ersten 200m gemerkt das es ne Rakete ist. 

Werde natürlich trotzdem ab und an bei euch vorbei schauen, besonders weil mich die neuen Modelle interessieren


----------



## RdnPilot (8. Mai 2011)

Bin nu wirklich kein Fahrrad Experte, im Gegenteil. ^^

Dein Bike sieht klasse aus und fährt sich wahrscheinlich auch wirklich wie ne Rakete. Aber da hinkt doch der Vergleich zu nem Fully, oder? Zumindest in Sachen Vortieb. Scheint als hättest du nun das gefunden wonach du wirklich gesucht hast. (vorrausgesetzt du wünschst dir das nächste mal im Gelände nicht dein Fully mit weniger Vortrieb zurück, hehe). Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zum Erfüllen deines Traumes! Biker sind wir alle, egal was auf dem Rahmen steht. Bzw fast alle..

@Atomkraft, 122kg-Oschi & Co. Mit welch Elan und Ausdauer... Existenzängste als Mitarbeiter oder Inhaber eines Fahrradgeschäftes? Im Lotto gewonnen und nu kann man sich was besseres leisten als nen Radon? Zahlt die Konkurrenz so gut? (Bitte per PN: Falls ja, find ich Radon auch ******** und das obwohl mein erstes Rad noch nicht mal angekommen is). Man sieht ich hab mir Gedanken über so manch einen Hater und seinen Troll Post gemacht. Ein Grund sich zu schämen?


----------



## gsg9man (8. Mai 2011)

Naja, das Radon war bisher mein 3tes Fully (insgesamt glaube 6 Bikes) in meiner noch relativ jungen "MTB-Karriere"  Sprich mit 10 hatte ich mein erstes billiges Fully, dann kam ein Cannondale Super V mit 14 und dann mit 16 das Radon. Mit der Zeit stieg der Federweg am Hinterbau immer weiter und beim Radon habe ich gemerkt das ich es einfach nicht brauche. 100mm Wippen halt, egal wie genau der Dämpfer eingestellt ist und bei einem ja doch recht günstigen Rahmen, aufjedenfall. Das hat mich auf Dauer einfach gernervt. Und wie man so als junger Mensch ist, will man mal was neues ausprobieren. Also weg vom Komfortbike hin zur harten Versuchung.

Solange ich noch jung bin darf es ruhig ein wenig härter zu gehen, und das nicht nur beim biken 

@Atomkraft: Haha, wenns jetzt bald Fahrräder von Apple gibt, dann gibt es bald nur noch Apple. Ich denke mein Ipod Reicht als Statussymbol ?


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Mai 2011)

Viele regen sich seit langem schon über die vielen Details und Liefertermine der aktuellen Slides auf. Auch ich habe dies eine zeitlang getan... Dann jedoch bot sich mir die Gelegenheit dem ganzen davon zu kommen und endlich mal Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. 
Kein langes warten, keine unzureichend zufriedenstellende Ausstattung und außerdem mal selber wieder ein Bike aufbauen! (Geld gespart habe ich auch noch ne Menge )

Hier also nun mein Radon Slide AM140:






Besser als das 9.0, allein schon weil es nicht "grün" ist


----------



## Blanquish (13. Mai 2011)

Bis auf die für meinen Geschmack etwas deplatziert wirkende Gabel, sieht es doch ganz fahrbar aus...


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2011)

Blanquish schrieb:


> Bis auf die für meinen Geschmack etwas deplatziert wirkende Gabel, sieht es doch ganz fahrbar aus...



Siehste, das habe ich im Slide-Thread auch schon gesagt als es um Farbvarianten ging und so viele auf weiße Gabeln an schwarzen Rädern bestanden... Der absolute Volltreffer ist es nicht, aber dass ich sie in weiß fahre (denn es gibt die Gabel auch in schwarz) hat andere Gründe die mir weitaus mehr Vorteil bringen als die Farbe!

Eventuell gibt es noch individuelle Dekore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blanquish (13. Mai 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Siehste, das habe ich im Slide-Thread auch schon gesagt als es um Farbvarianten ging und so viele auf weiße Gabeln an schwarzen Rädern bestanden... Der absolute Volltreffer ist es nicht, aber dass ich sie in weiß fahre (denn es gibt die Gabel auch in schwarz) hat andere Gründe die mir weitaus mehr Vorteil bringen als die Farbe!
> 
> Eventuell gibt es noch individuelle Dekore.




Na ja, so viele Gründe für eine Farbwahl wird es neben der Optik einfach nicht geben; zumindest keine durchschlagenden...

Wie auch immer... Funktionalität ist bekanntlich nicht nachrangig der Optik und somit gibt es auch keinen Grund der Rechtfertigung. 

Schönes Teil und gut ist...


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2011)

Blanquish schrieb:


> *Funktionalität ist bekanntlich nicht nachrangig der Optik *



Design follows function! So sehe ich das auch 
Die Farbe spielte einfach überhaupt keine Rolle bei meiner Wahl, wobei ich auch bei einem "toxicgreen" wohl nein gesagt hätte 

Ich denke aber wirklich das ein gescheites Dekor da noch viel rausholen kann. Ich habe da zum Glück einen netten Kontakt mit dem werde ich mich mal auseinandersetzen und dann kommt da was individuelles dran.


----------



## gazzpacho (16. Mai 2011)

Dann auch meine beiden:

Radon gaaaaanz hart:





Und hier Radon gaaaanz weich!





Was mir in meiner Radon-Sammlung noch fehlt ist ein feines 29er Fully. Hallo Bodo, wann ist es so weit???


----------



## Lucaa (16. Mai 2011)

ist jetzt gute 1500-1700 kilometer runter seit kauf im august letztes jahr ..sieht aber noch ganz gut aus was meint ihr ?  bin absolut begeistert von dem teil ! truvativ holzfeller lenker, hope sattelklemme & nc-17 kettenblattschraubn hab ich nachgerÃ¼stet der rest is standard â ZR Race 7.0 2010


----------



## RdnPilot (17. Mai 2011)

Sieht wirklich noch super und wie neu aus, dein Rad! Was allerdings verwirrt/stört is die niedrige Position des Sattels 

Ich glaub ich knips morgen mal mein neues ZR Team (weiß) ab und stell es auch mal rein/vor.  Das dürften dann auch super Vergleichsbilder in Sachen Rahmengeometrie sein.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2011)

Der Lenker wirkt leider etwas zu klobig im Vergleich zum Rest des Rades...
Aber sonst ne feine Sache


----------



## Blanquish (17. Mai 2011)

Lucaa:

Sieht aus wie neu der Schlurren! 

Was mich allerdings irritiert: Warum hast du dermaßen lange Leitungen? Stören die nicht?

Und: Mit der Sattelhöhe fährst du doch nur ständig zum Eisladen; gib's zu!


----------



## Lucaa (17. Mai 2011)

@RdnPilot: jap bin auf die bilder gespannt  

@Blanquish: ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das die relativ lang sind aber die waren von hs-bike discount so montiert und stören überhaupt nicht. 

und den sattel hab ich nur zum putzen so eingestellt normal ist er oben


----------



## RockCubeRider (17. Mai 2011)

Thema Kettenstrebenschutz mal ne idee für Radon-FullyBiker wieso nicht einfach schrumpfschlauch als Kettenschutz verwenden? nur so eine Idee hab auch keine Ahnung ob das so schon vorgeschlagen wurde


----------



## Kesaro (17. Mai 2011)

So... mein Slide ist nun endlich fertig ;-))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesaro (17. Mai 2011)

vor allem die Kombi Felge/Reifen war mir sehr wichtig...

Bin jetzt trotz der "Brachialausstattung" bei 13,8 KG


----------



## skx (17. Mai 2011)

sehr nice, gefällt mir


----------



## RdnPilot (17. Mai 2011)

Sooo, hier mein neues ZR Team 7.0 2011 in 20"! 

Ein wirklich tolles Bike. Auch bei mir die, wohl typisch für Radon, langen Leitungen. Stören mich kein Stück und werde sie entsprechend auch erst kürzen wenn sich eine Gelegenheit anbietet oder mir nichts besseres einfallen sollte. Weiße Race Sticks sind schon bestellt und werden hoffentlich bald ankommen. Danach folgt vielelicht noch ein bild vom "finalen Look". 

Kann man wie gesagt sicher gut mit dem ZR Race von der Vorseite vergleichen (Rahmengeometrie). Hab leider nur die Handycam.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (17. Mai 2011)

RockCubeRider schrieb:


> Kettenstrebenschutz wieso nicht einfach schrumpfschlauch als Kettenschutz verwenden?




Weil der nichts aushält, keine Geräuschdämpfung bietet und die Kettenstrebe nicht vor Beschädigung schützen wird...


----------



## Lucaa (17. Mai 2011)

hey RdnPilot echt en klasse teil ! meins is auch 20" .. mir persönlich gefällt deine lackierung besser als meine aber die gibts ja leider fürs zr race nicht aber ich wollte halt unbedingt die sram x9 haben


----------



## Andy29 (17. Mai 2011)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Weil der nichts aushält, keine Geräuschdämpfung bietet und die Kettenstrebe nicht vor Beschädigung schützen wird...



Naja, es gibt auch Schrumpfschlauch der 3mm dick ist, der sollte dann eigentlich reichen.

Allerdings frage ich mich, wie ihr den Schrumpfschlauch auf die Kettenstrebe drauf bekommen wollt.


----------



## Blanquish (17. Mai 2011)

Andy29 schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, wie ihr den Schrumpfschlauch auf die Kettenstrebe drauf bekommen wollt.



Sagittal aufschneiden, einmal rumwickeln und schön mit der Heißklebepistole an den Rahmen pappen...

Ist doch ganz einfach, oder..?


----------



## mw.dd (17. Mai 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Bin jetzt trotz der "Brachialausstattung" bei 13,8 KG



Was ist an dem Rad "Brachialausstattung"? 

Und es fehlt die Variostütze


----------



## Nasenbremser (18. Mai 2011)

Andy29 schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, wie ihr den Schrumpfschlauch auf die Kettenstrebe drauf bekommen wollt.


Na mit der Flex natürlich ....
Was denkst Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesaro (18. Mai 2011)

Naja... die MAVIC EX 823 ist momentan die stabilste Felge von Mavic... wirkt mit den 2,4er Fat Alberts vorne und Hinten schon "brachial"... Die Avid CODE 2011 iss auch nicht gerade zimperlich.

Also --> Laufradsatz + Bremse = brachial
            Das restliche Rad       = genial

;-))   



mw.dd schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Rad "Brachialausstattung"?
> 
> Und es fehlt die Variostütze


----------



## RockCubeRider (18. Mai 2011)

Andy29 schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt auch Schrumpfschlauch der 3mm dick ist, der sollte dann eigentlich reichen.
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich, wie ihr den Schrumpfschlauch auf die Kettenstrebe drauf bekommen wollt.


  wie gesagt für Radon Fully Biker


----------



## KayOs (19. Mai 2011)

RdnPilot schrieb:


> Sooo, hier mein neues ZR Team 7.0 2011 in 20"!
> 
> Ein wirklich tolles Bike. Auch bei mir die, wohl typisch für Radon, langen Leitungen. Stören mich kein Stück und werde sie entsprechend auch erst kürzen wenn sich eine Gelegenheit anbietet oder mir nichts besseres einfallen sollte. Weiße Race Sticks sind schon bestellt und werden hoffentlich bald ankommen. Danach folgt vielelicht noch ein bild vom "finalen Look".
> 
> Kann man wie gesagt sicher gut mit dem ZR Race von der Vorseite vergleichen (Rahmengeometrie). Hab leider nur die Handycam.


Die ham aber die Preise auch angezogen? Ich hab meins letztes Jahr für 899,- gekauft mit komplettem XT Antrieb und Naben


----------



## Jillmec (19. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein QLT Team Only von 2009


----------



## Keks_nascher (19. Mai 2011)

@KayOs: Gibts Probleme mit der Formula RX?


----------



## RdnPilot (19. Mai 2011)

@ KayOs: Du hast vermutlich ein 2010er (Outlet) oder nen Foreseason ergattert. Das is das 2011er und wird halt dementsprechend, denke mal bis Herbst, nicht günstiger werden.

Über den Preis den du gezahlt hast hätte ich mich auch gefreut. 

Auch wenn die Frage nich an mich ging. Bei mir nach 40 km nix: Is halt auch keine Strecke.. Bin auch schon gespannt wie es nach 100-150 kmaussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (19. Mai 2011)

@*RdnPilot: Es ging schon an dich . Nur mit dem Zitat, das hat mich wohl verwirrt. Danke fürs Feedback.*

*Hmm.....ich will mir auch ein 1000,- Hardtail kaufen. Zur Auswahl stehen Canyon AL 6.0 und dein Radon.*

*Das Radon würde ich sofort nehmen, wenn die verdammte Formula nicht dran wäre *


----------



## RdnPilot (19. Mai 2011)

Du wirst lachen.. ich hab mir fast 2-3 wochen den Kopf darüber zerbrochen ob es das ZR Team werden soll oder das GC AL 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung.. Allerdings wirklich bis zum letzten Moment unsicher und mich sogar schon mit dem Gedanken angefreundet es evtl sofort wieder zurückzuschicken und mir das AL zu holen. 

Wenn du bewusst nicht zu racelastig sitzen willst, darfste zugreifen.

Is wirklich nich zu viel "Aufrecht" aber darüber solltest du dir halt im Klaren sein. 

Das Bequemere oder das schnellere ist nun die Frage.


----------



## Keks_nascher (19. Mai 2011)

> Du wirst lachen.. ich hab mir fast 2-3 wochen den Kopf darüber zerbrochen ob es das ZR Team werden soll oder das GC AL


 
Es wundert mich nicht . Sind immerhin die meistbesprochenen in der Preisklasse.

An sich find ich das Canyon klasse. Aber das Radon in weiß ist auch wiederrum klasse. Nur die Bremsen machen mir Sorgen.


----------



## RdnPilot (19. Mai 2011)

Darum würd ich mir aber nich erstrangig Gedanken machen geschweige denn die Entscheidung von abhängig machen.

Ich hab mich auch mitbekommen was man von der RX so zu berichten hat. Sind auch einige mit den Problemen aber nicht alle. Falls meine wirklich anfangen sollte bin ich bereit die Bremsscheiben auszutauschen, auf das dann für ewig Ruhe herrsche. Im Notfall lieber die 25-50 euro statt das Rad zu fahren was man ja eigentlich doch nich so wirklich fahren wollte. 

Versuch echt lieber dir über die unterschiedliche Geometrie im Klaren zu werden.

Edit: Darfst nich vergessen, dass die Bremse ansich ja super sein soll.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (20. Mai 2011)




----------



## LEO76 (20. Mai 2011)

Hier mal was von Radons kleiner Schwester Solution:
















Ist zwar eher Low Budget hat aber bisher seinen Zeck sehr gut erfüllt.


----------



## Wadelbeisser (20. Mai 2011)

Das ist meins!


----------



## Lucaa (20. Mai 2011)

@LEO76: mich würde ma interessiern welche reifen da drauf ?


----------



## LEO76 (20. Mai 2011)

Lucaa schrieb:


> @LEO76: mich würde ma interessiern welche reifen da drauf ?



Schwalbe Albert Sport 26x2,25


----------



## konamatze (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Wollte mich mal Vorstellen.Komme aus dem Flachland Brandenburg und dabei ist es hier gar nicht so Flach,wir haben hier auch Bergchen wo man schon mal 160 mm braucht . Habe mir vor einer Woche einen Slide ED Rahmen gekauft und gestern fertig zusammen gebaut.Heute war dann die erste Fahrt und was soll ich schreiben es ist schön Handlich liegt super in den kurven und Schluckt einfach alles.Hier noch ein Bild.

Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (26. Mai 2011)

Wieviel Federweg hast du vorne? SIeht für ein ED recht "wenig" aus...


----------



## konamatze (26. Mai 2011)

150 mm ,hat genau die Einbauhöhe wie vom Hersteller beschrieben,habe unten noch ein Ahead lager Verbaut.

Gruß Matze


----------



## siebenacht (27. Mai 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wollte mich mal Vorstellen.Komme aus dem Flachland Brandenburg und dabei ist es hier gar nicht so Flach,wir haben hier auch Bergchen wo man schon mal 160 mm braucht . Habe mir vor einer Woche einen Slide ED Rahmen gekauft und gestern fertig zusammen gebaut.Heute war dann die erste Fahrt und was soll ich schreiben es ist schön Handlich liegt super in den kurven und Schluckt einfach alles.Hier noch ein Bild.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Willkommen im "Slide-Club". Jetzt musst Du nur noch Deinen Benutzernamen ändern.
Ja ja der Wehlaberg, die Holzfahrradständer auf dem Foto kamen mir gleich so bekannt vor und dann steht es auch noch unter dem Foto. Übrigens Bad Feienwalde ist auch eine geile Brandenburg-Ecke für ein Enduro.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike!

Gruß 78


----------



## konamatze (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Siebennacht,

Ja es war der Wehlaberg,ist nicht so weit weg von mir.Bad Freienwalde hört sich Interessant an vielleicht kann man sich ja mal Treffen?Name muß noch bleiben da ich das geliebte Kona wohl nie abgeben werde.


Gruß Matze


----------



## Patrick_VF (27. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute! Möchte mein Radon Slide ED 160 7.0 von Oktober 2010 verkaufen. Bei Interesse bitte melden. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Magierer (28. Mai 2011)

Sooo, hab mein Slide noch etwas umgebaut ..
Hat nun hinten ca. 170 mm und vorne 180 mm Federweg und fährt sich immer noch (mehr) traumhaft!


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Mai 2011)

Wie verpasst du dem Slide hinten mehr Federweg???


----------



## Magierer (29. Mai 2011)

Tiefer liegende Bohrung in untere Aufnahme gemacht und längeren Dämper mit mehr Hub (63 mm) eingebaut ..


----------



## Icetiger212 (30. Mai 2011)

Magierer schrieb:


> Tiefer liegende Bohrung in untere Aufnahme gemacht und längeren Dämper mit mehr Hub (63 mm) eingebaut ..



Mach mal Foto... bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (30. Mai 2011)

aber gerne ..

reicht das? sonst mache ich noch weitere ..


----------



## Radon_Biker (30. Mai 2011)

Darf man mehr über deine Schutzblechkonstruktion erfahren?
Was ist das?
Wie ist es befestigt?
Interessante Sache..

Gruß


----------



## Magierer (30. Mai 2011)

Ist kein Geheimnis .
Habe einfach von einem gewöhnlichen Kunststoff-Schutzblech, dass noch rumlag, ein Stück am hinteren Ende abgeschnitten, seitlich ausgeschnitten - dem Verbindungsstück am Hinterbau angepasst und mittels Kabelbinder am Selbigen befestigt.
Für die Kabelbinder hab ich 2 Löcher in den Schmutzabweiser gebohrt.
Der Abstand zum Reifen ist natürlich relativ knapp, aber bisher hälts und verhält sich "unauffällig".
Auf Wunsch kann ich mal noch (bessere) Detailfotos nachliefern.


----------



## Icetiger212 (1. Juni 2011)

Magierer schrieb:


> Ist kein Geheimnis .
> Habe einfach von einem gewöhnlichen Kunststoff-Schutzblech, dass noch rumlag, ein Stück am hinteren Ende abgeschnitten, seitlich ausgeschnitten - dem Verbindungsstück am Hinterbau angepasst und mittels Kabelbinder am Selbigen befestigt.
> Für die Kabelbinder hab ich 2 Löcher in den Schmutzabweiser gebohrt.
> Der Abstand zum Reifen ist natürlich relativ knapp, aber bisher hälts und verhält sich "unauffällig".
> Auf Wunsch kann ich mal noch (bessere) Detailfotos nachliefern.



Cool, hatte ich mir auch schon für meine Dh Schüssel überlegt....
Nur das mit dem Neuen Loch für die Dämpferaufnahme bohren macht mich weng stutzi. Hält das?! An mmeinem Swoop ist das es nur so Dünn, da noch n Anderes Loch Bohren....hmmmm









Ist das beim Slide nicht so dünn?
MIttlerweile hab ich den Blauen Knopf am Dhx entfernt, der Stößt immer am Rahmen an, wenn man mal den ganzen Federweg braucht.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2011)

@ icetiger212

so wie du die schrauben gerödelt hast, kannst du den draht auch weglassen!

so ist besser:
http://sesam.doena-soft.de/Schraubensicherung2.gif


----------



## Radon_Biker (1. Juni 2011)

Die Saint, ich glaube die kommt auch noch an mein ED, die Bremse ist Teschnisch und Optisch einfach GEIL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (1. Juni 2011)

Ein Swoop würd mir auch taugen  .. aber da muss ich noch lange lange spaaren .. außerdem hackt mir meine Freundin bei schonwieder nem neuen Bike die Finger ab ^^


----------



## Joshude (1. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein 2010er Team 7.0, welches ich momentan am umbauen für einen Urlaub in Schweden bin (Klick)













Jetzt muss ich bestimmt Tadel einstecken, wie man sowas einem solchen Rad antun kann, aber nach dem Urlaub wirds wieder zurückgerüstet 
Wollte nen Fahrrad nicht extra für den Urlaub kaufen.


----------



## gsg9man (1. Juni 2011)

Das man das alles vorne dran macht muss man nicht verstehen oder?
weniger Beinfreiheit, auf dem hinteren Rad hättest du sonst wesentlich mehr Grip, und und und.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juni 2011)

Welche Navisoftware nutzt du auf deinem HTC?


----------



## Joshude (1. Juni 2011)

@gsg: Hinten kommt natürlich auch noch nen Gepäckträger ran.
Vorn die beiden kleinen Taschen, hinten 2 Große Ortlieb und quer rüber die Tasche mit dem Zelt etc.
Verstehen muss man nur, dass ich noch keinen Gepäckträger für hinten habe und ich dennoch ein Foto mit dem Gepäck machen wollte um den Lowrider zu zeigen. 
Wobei... selbst das _muss_ man nicht mal verstehen. 

@hst: Das ist "Maverick". Werd auch nur nach der Karte fahren, richtige Navigation/Routenführung gibts da nicht. Man kann sich zwar ne Route von Google reinladen, diese muss man meines Wissens nach aber einfach nachfahren ohne "Jetzt links" gesagt oder gezeigt zu bekommen.

Strom bekommt das Navi von einem Zzing


----------



## CariocaRio (1. Juni 2011)

@Joshude: welchen Lowrider benutzt du?


----------



## Joshude (1. Juni 2011)

Tubus Swing.

Falls man sich einen kaufen will entweder den, oder den Faiv Hoogar.
Alle anderen taugen nichts


----------



## CariocaRio (1. Juni 2011)

ok, danke. den faiv kenn ich, mir aber zu teuer. Und der Swing ist nicht ganz so einfach zu montieren glaub ich... mal sehn.


----------



## Joshude (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ne Reba SL an meinem Team 7.0 und musste bisschen was basteln. Sonst ist die Gabelbrücke bisschen zu breit.
Ich hab mir längere Schrauben besorgt und dann ne Mutter zwischengedreht.

Schreib mir ansonsten mal ne PM, dann mach ich dir morgen Fotos davon.


----------



## Magierer (1. Juni 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Cool, hatte ich mir auch schon für meine Dh Schüssel überlegt....
> Nur das mit dem Neuen Loch für die Dämpferaufnahme bohren macht mich weng stutzi. Hält das?! An mmeinem Swoop ist das es nur so Dünn, da noch n Anderes Loch Bohren....hmmmm
> 
> Ist das beim Slide nicht so dünn?
> MIttlerweile hab ich den Blauen Knopf am Dhx entfernt, der Stößt immer am Rahmen an, wenn man mal den ganzen Federweg braucht.



Die untere Aufnahme beim Slide schaut halt ein wenig anders aus (Bild), darum ist die Stabilität meiner Meinung kein Problem.

Vor dem Monarch hatte ich einen DHX Air eingebaut (Foto), womit ich genau dasselbe Problem hatte wie du mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter . Dann entfernte ich auch die Verstellkappe, was aber doch nicht ganz gereicht hat ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saburg (2. Juni 2011)

zurück aus Finale Ligure


----------



## der-JO (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hier ist meins

ein nagelneues Black Sin 8.0 
Grüße, Jochen


----------



## gsg9man (2. Juni 2011)

Das Black Sin ist geil! Hatte den Rahmen ja auch vor ein paar Monaten angefragt aber da wurde er noch nicht einzelnt verkauft.

Was wiegt es?


----------



## der-JO (2. Juni 2011)

lt. Radon "ab 9,6kg" wird wohl die 16 Zoll Variante sein.
Meins ist ein 20er, habe es aber noch nicht gewogen.

Jochen


----------



## Mithras (2. Juni 2011)

geiles Teil! .. optisch echt gelungen ... ne schwarze Gabel würde dem auch ganz gut stehen


----------



## greg12 (2. Juni 2011)

lässiges teil das black sin. gewicht wäre interessant. da radon auf der hp mitm gewicht meistens ziemlich untertreibt tipp ich mal auf etwa 10,4kg ohne pedale in dieser größe.
wieg doch mal nach und gib bescheid!


----------



## der-JO (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

habe es gerade mal gewogen.
Genau (Söhnle Personenwage) 10,2 kg wiegt es als 20 Zoll Variante mit allen Anbauten.
Wie auf dem Bild.

Ciao, Jochen


----------



## Icetiger212 (2. Juni 2011)

Magierer schrieb:


> Die untere Aufnahme beim Slide schaut halt ein wenig anders aus (Bild), darum ist die Stabilität meiner Meinung kein Problem.
> 
> Vor dem Monarch hatte ich einen DHX Air eingebaut (Foto), womit ich genau dasselbe Problem hatte wie du mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter . Dann entfernte ich auch die Verstellkappe, was aber doch nicht ganz gereicht hat ..



Bei mir reichts^^
Muss mal Pics machen, evtl Später mal!!


----------



## Nasenbremser (2. Juni 2011)

der-JO schrieb:


> ......ein nagelneues Black Sin 8.0 ​



Sabber ....... 
Wirklich schönes Teil hast Du da. 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (2. Juni 2011)

saburg schrieb:


> zurück aus Finale Ligure
> 
> Und, wie war's? Doofe Frage - bestimmt toll ... Würde halt auch mal gerne hin, aber hab's bis jetzt einfach noch nicht geschafft.
> Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Radon_Biker (2. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache:

Ich verkaufe mein Slide AM, wer Interesse hat findet den Link zum Bikemarkt in meiner Signatur!

Gruß


----------



## Icetiger212 (2. Juni 2011)

Kann ma ja nicht übersehen!!!^^ 530 km ist bissel weinig in 12 MOnaten oder?!


----------



## Radon_Biker (2. Juni 2011)

Ja, leider 
War im letzten Jahr viel Krank und verletzt.
Bin dann meistens mit dem Hardtail irgendwelche Feldwege gefahren, um mich einigermaßen Fit zu halten.
Hab das Fully nur selten benutzt, und immer nur kurze Touren von 2-3 Stunden gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## KayOs (3. Juni 2011)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @KayOs: Gibts Probleme mit der Formula RX?



sorry hatte viel zu tun...also bis jetzt binnich vol zufrieden die beisst mir derbe genug zu und lässt sich schön dosieren einfach genial det dinge 
schätze die hat jetzt so wat um die 800km runter und läuft problemlos


----------



## NoJan (3. Juni 2011)

Magierer schrieb:


> Ist kein Geheimnis .
> Habe einfach von einem gewöhnlichen Kunststoff-Schutzblech, dass noch rumlag, ein Stück am hinteren Ende abgeschnitten, seitlich ausgeschnitten - dem Verbindungsstück am Hinterbau angepasst und mittels Kabelbinder am Selbigen befestigt.
> Für die Kabelbinder hab ich 2 Löcher in den Schmutzabweiser gebohrt.
> Der Abstand zum Reifen ist natürlich relativ knapp, aber bisher hälts und verhält sich "unauffällig".
> Auf Wunsch kann ich mal noch (bessere) Detailfotos nachliefern.




Hand aufs Herz, mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht so ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (4. Juni 2011)

das BlackSin ist schön


----------



## internetsurfer (5. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein 4 wochen altes Race. Dahinter steht noch das neue ZR Team 7 von meinem Kollegen. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/radonraceteam.jpg


----------



## chrisNOM (5. Juni 2011)




----------



## Kesaro (6. Juni 2011)

So... Endausbauzustand... und in artgerechtem Gelände


----------



## RockCubeRider (6. Juni 2011)

RdnPilot schrieb:


>




was denkt ihr über diese Radon Sättel?

reine neugier


----------



## internetsurfer (6. Juni 2011)

Zu den Sätteln die standardmässig drauf sind. Wenn sie bequem genug sind benötigt man keinen neuen. Chic genug sind sie ja. Was mir nicht gefällt sind die Standardpedale;-(


----------



## RockCubeRider (6. Juni 2011)

also ich hab ihn an meinem stage sofort abgemacht....hat mir schon vom aussehen nicht gefallen( Kleberflecken waren dabei inklusiv) und gg einen selle italy xr getauscht


----------



## Mithras (6. Juni 2011)

hab auch nen fizik Nisene Wingflex (Rotwild edition) montiert  .. der passt auch optisch perfekt zum Bike da matt-schwarz .. und ist gerade im hinteren Bereich schmaler, was das "hintern Sattel" kommen leichter macht.


----------



## chrisNOM (6. Juni 2011)

ich hab mir den FIZIK Aliante Delta gestern noch zum slide bestellt, den hatte ich auch an meinem Cube und der war perfekt.


----------



## RdnPilot (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab immer noch den Standardsattel drauf und komme damit auch gut zurecht. Optisch gefällt er mir auch sehr gut, Klebereste o.ä. konnte ich auch nicht feststellen.

Muss Internetsurfer aber zustimmen: Die Pedale (noch auf dem Bild zu erkennen) sind wirklich nicht der Hit. Ich habe sie schon abmontiert und gegen die von meinem alten MTB, welche wesentlich breiter sind, getauscht.

Zum Sattel: Geschmackssache und evtl fehlt auch der Vergleich zu einem wirklich guten Sattel - Ich finde ihn ok.

Pedale: So ziemlich das billigste was man wohl bekommt. (Soll allerdings kein Vorwurf sein. Bei anderen Versendern bekommt man mitunter gar keine.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (6. Juni 2011)

mein cube hatte die selben pedale serie montiert, andere hochwertige bikes werden sogar ohne ausgeliefert also nicht meckern 

Der Radonsattel ist schön keine frage aber nicht grad der bequemste für meinen allerwertesten


----------



## Mithras (6. Juni 2011)

mein Cube hatte auch diese Pedale .. nach 105 Km war das Rechte im Eimer ^^ .. Lager kaputt

aufm Slide hab ich mittlerweile Octane-one Flatpedals


----------



## Radon_Biker (6. Juni 2011)

Als ich mein 160er Slide in Bonn geholt habe wurden mir dazu ein paar Pedale geschenkt, also ich durfte mir im Laden welche aussuchen.
Habe mich dann für die NC 17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale schwarz entschieden.
Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit, die Lager laufne super, der Halt auf den Pedalen ist tauch Top, sie sind leicht, und optisch ansprechend - wie ich finde!

Gruß


----------



## baden_biker (6. Juni 2011)

der-JO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist meins
> 
> ...



Das Rad sieht schön aus !

Aber trotzdem eine Frage:
Auf dem Bild sieht der Rahmen an meinem Bildschirm matt aus, auf der Radon HP wirkt der Rahmen eher glänzend. Gibt es da Abweichungen oder täuscht das.

http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/50311.jpg


----------



## der-JO (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

also mein Rahmen ist definitiv matt.

Jochen


----------



## baden_biker (8. Juni 2011)

der-JO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also mein Rahmen ist definitiv matt.
> 
> Jochen



O.k., danke!

Sieht ja trotzdem gut aus, auch wenn die Produktfotos anderst aussehen.


----------



## gsg9man (9. Juni 2011)

Sieht trotzdem gut aus? Sieht tausend mal besser aus! 

Ich Ã¼berlege auch schon meinen Rahmen zu entlacken bis auf das Carbon, dann glÃ¤nzend den Focusschriftzug und meinen Namen lackieren und dadrÃ¼ber ne matte Schicht Klarlack â¥ Matte lackierte Teile sehen einfach am geilsten aus!


----------



## Mithras (9. Juni 2011)

Namen auf Rahmen .. hmmm hab das mal bei nem Rennrad gesehen .. da stand *Peter* drauf .... das war irgendwie peinlich ... zumal das Rennrad nen Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche hatte oO.. aber entlacken bis aufs Carbon schaut nice aus!


----------



## gsg9man (9. Juni 2011)

Naja ich heiße weder Peter, noch habe ich ein Rennrad mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen  Sieht schon cool aus bei manchen Rahmen oben aufem Oberrohr und dahinter vllt ganz klein eine Deutschlandflagge. Wollte ich schon bei meinem alten Radon machen, aber da hat es sich nicht gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (11. Juni 2011)

Hier nochmal der aktuelle Stand von meinem Slide:


----------



## gsg9man (11. Juni 2011)

Schick! Wie waren die Einspeichqualität der Laufräder?


----------



## Vollzeitvater (11. Juni 2011)

Leider hat Radon keine eigenen Anhänger für Kinder, aber der Chariot passt auch ganz gut dazu.

Hier ist mein Gespann:

http://vollzeitvater.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/TCS-Cougar.jpg


----------



## konamatze (11. Juni 2011)

Ist die Sattelstütze richtig rum Montiert?

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Joki (11. Juni 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> Ist die Sattelstütze richtig rum Montiert?
> 
> Gruß Matze



das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das die stütze so rum gehört.


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. Juni 2011)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Nein, in der Ganganzeige ist ein Deckel verborgen, den du dann drauf schrauben kannst.



Danke, habs nun mal geschafft Bilder zu machen....  





Cockpit schaut doch ganz clean aus...





... im ganzen





jetzt muss nur noch hinten n neuer Reifen drauf, der FA ist runter gerockt. Ardent bzw hat mal wer den Highroller gefahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (12. Juni 2011)

mhh.. Sorry, aber wie wär's mit Bremsleitungen kürzen?

Gruß


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. Juni 2011)

jo wäre was, bin mir aber immer noch Unschlüssig, ob die nicht mal ans Dh Bike wandert?! Saint gefällt mir von der Bremsperformence besser als die Code....


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juni 2011)

Joki schrieb:


> das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das die stütze so rum gehört.



steht da etwa "vorne" und "hinten" drauf? wenn er weiter vorrücken möchte, dann kann er die sehrwohl auch so rum montieren...


----------



## Mithras (12. Juni 2011)

der Atlas schaut klasse aus !


----------



## ml IX (12. Juni 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Danke, habs nun mal geschafft Bilder zu machen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Ardent würde auch bei mir in die engere Wahl kommen als nächstes. Aber mein FA hat noch einen Mom. seinen Dienst zu tun.


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. Juni 2011)

mal sehen, Tendiere aber auch eher zum Ardent. FA sind bei leichter Nässe und dem Terrain hier in den Alpen ne gefährliche Sache....
und Hinten ist der FA schon einwenig glatt.

der Atlas rockt wie sau....


----------



## Mithras (12. Juni 2011)

haste die Saint auf Avid Scheiben laufen?


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. Juni 2011)

jo, vorn 203 hinten 185. Aber die G3 sind nicht für Dauerbremser geeignet.


----------



## Vollzeitvater (13. Juni 2011)

Ich habe es einfach mal so herum versucht, da ich irgendwie keine gute Position finden konnte. So, wie der Sattel jetzt montiert ist, bin ich gerade gestern noch über 60Km ohne Probleme gefahren. Es geht also gut.


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. Juni 2011)

die Stütze ist trotzdem verkehrt herum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (13. Juni 2011)

tag am see:


----------



## RockCubeRider (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich fahre ein Stage 5.0,

für meine zwecke reicht es total aus aber was mir gar nicht mehr zusagt ist das langweilige schwarz....hab mir überlegt es in solch ein design zu bringen was haltet ihr davon blau elox teile und Alu rahmen mit klarlack drüber?

wie bei diesem canyon z.B.

http://www.mountain-heroes.com/tl_files/tl_dateien/Bilder/Canyon%20Bikes%2011/torque-8-dropzone_c033_web.jpg

freue mich auf eure meinungen und so

tipps sind auch erwünscht wo ich den rahmen endlacken und lackieren lassen sollte...


----------



## a13 (15. Juni 2011)

Hier bekommt man mit so einem Billigheimer-Team 5.0 zwischen den Fullys ja echt Minderwertigkeits-Gefühle.

An mein Team ist gerade eine Sektor gewachsen, was mein Fahrrad zum absoluten

*BANG-FOR-BUCK-BIKE* macht


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2011)

Oha .. massig Federweg fürs CC-HT  ..


----------



## Radon_Biker (15. Juni 2011)

Hab mir auch letztens nen Zr Team mit Sektor 150mm und Avid Code aufgebaut,d as Teil macht richtig fun!

Ein paar nicht ganz aktuelle Bilder:



Geändert sind jetzt:

Neue Laufräder: FunWorks 3nduro Felgen auf XT-Naben
Neues Schaltwerk: XTR Carbon


----------



## Icetiger212 (15. Juni 2011)

nutzt du das HT zum Freeriden??? Schaut zumindest fast so aus. Kefü fehlt noch... ^^


----------



## Radon_Biker (15. Juni 2011)

Jain, zum Freeriden, und für Trails und Touren, mti dem Teil kann man alles fahren, es macht einfach Fun.
Und im Vergleich zum schweren Slide ist es auch noch wenig und flink!

Gruß


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. Juni 2011)

eher ein schlechter vergleich. Du hast n HT und Slide ist ein Fully.... Das ist wie Porsche mit Opel zu vergleichen.
Aber solange der Rahmen das mitmacht,gehts ja.  Find den Aufbau optisch schön. Nur mir wären die Anker und die 150mm am HT too much. Würd trotzdem noch ne KeFü ran machen.


----------



## Mithras (16. Juni 2011)

war 2x mit meinem Cube LTD CC-HT im Bikepark  .. wurde dort angeschaut wie von nem anderen Stern  
Aber dank 20 iger Scheibe Vorn und 180 iger Hinten + Riserbar bin ich trotzdem recht gut unten angekommen... auch wenns nur 100mm Federweg hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrWi (16. Juni 2011)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> tag am see:


...irgendwie sieht die Brücke zwischen den Sitzstreben an meinem Stage anders aus??


----------



## Mithras (16. Juni 2011)

falls du noch ne Strebe zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr hast, hast nen größeren Rahmen als 16"


----------



## FrWi (16. Juni 2011)

Ach Entschuldigung auf dem Bild ist ein Slide und kein Stage.
Fährt hier denn keiner ein Stage? Hier mal meins:


----------



## RockCubeRider (17. Juni 2011)

RockCubeRider schrieb:


> Hallo ich fahre ein Stage 5.0,
> 
> für meine zwecke reicht es total aus aber was mir gar nicht mehr zusagt ist das langweilige schwarz....hab mir überlegt es in solch ein design zu bringen was haltet ihr davon blau elox teile und Alu rahmen mit klarlack drüber?
> 
> ...


ja ich fahre nen stage...wie oben schon geschrieben.

bitte äußert euch mal zu dem Zitat


----------



## FrWi (17. Juni 2011)

Also den Rahmen würd ich schwaerz eloxiert lassen. Aber die Abauteile farbig zu eloxieren sieht schon geil aus, hatt ich auch schon überlegt. Such mal hier im Forum nach "Madline", der eloxiert Aluteile spitzenmäßig.


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (17. Juni 2011)

Mutig, aber schick!


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juni 2011)

sehr schön, vor allem auch die martas, aber der kettenstrebenschutz... der geht doch noch besser oder?


----------



## gsg9man (18. Juni 2011)

Teure Teile die das Rad in meinen Augen unschön machen und für dessen Geld man leichtere und schönere Sachen bekommt. Dennoch, der Rahmen ist geil!


----------



## Blut Svente (18. Juni 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Teure Teile die das Rad in meinen Augen unschön machen und für dessen Geld man leichtere und schönere Sachen bekommt. Dennoch, der Rahmen ist geil!



Du stehst ja eher auf Kirmesbunt


----------



## skx (18. Juni 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


>


Das Black Sin ist einfach gelungen, schade dass die Produktfotos auf der Radonseite so sch... aussehen. Wird dem sexy Rahmen einfach nicht gerecht.


----------



## gsg9man (19. Juni 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Du stehst ja eher auf Kirmesbunt



Ironie oder was?


----------



## Patrick_VF (19. Juni 2011)

Hey Radonfahrer!

Ich verkaufe mein Radon Slide 7.0 von 2010 in 16" (!) mit knapp 1400km auf der Uhr! 
Bei Interesse bitte melden. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## chrisNOM (20. Juni 2011)




----------



## MacBorsti (23. Juni 2011)

Nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit nun das Ergebniss


----------



## a13 (23. Juni 2011)

ich noch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2011)

falsches Einsatzgebiet.. 






mitm Slide beim einkaufen...


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Juni 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> falsches Einsatzgebiet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute im Angebot: Radon Slide für güstige 1,99. Greifen Sie zu!


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Juni 2011)

Doppelbeitrag gemacht ... 
Warum kann ich eigentlich meine eigenen Beiträge nicht löschen, oder wie (falls es doch geht).


----------



## Mithras (25. Juni 2011)

dafür wurde es gestern wieder zum Spielen auf Trails bewegt


----------



## RdnPilot (26. Juni 2011)

@ Mithras

Hallo,
würdest du mir und uns bitte verraten was für ein Schloss du auf dem Bild nutzt? Ich bin zwanghaft auf der Suche nach einem guten Schloss. Würde, was den Preis angeht, auch sofort zu den guten aber schweren Granit X-Plus Schlössern greifen. Der Gedanke daran über 2 kg Schloss (tendiere eher zur Kette als zum Faltschloss) mit sich rumzutragen schreckt allerdings doch etwas ab.

Dein Schloss macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck und die Tasche hinten wirkt auf mich auch recht unnauffällig/schlicht. An so eine Kombination könnte ich mich auch gut gewöhnen, vorrausgesetzt die Satteltasche ist auch für das Schloss .

Achja, die wichtigste Frage:

Vermittelt dir das Schloss auch das Gefühl von Sicherheit beim Abschließen? (max für ein paar Stunden / nicht nachts)


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (26. Juni 2011)

Das Schloss wird wohl kaum in die Werkzeugtasche rein passen, es sei denn es ist super kurz...


----------



## a13 (26. Juni 2011)

So ein Schloss kann man ja auch ohne weiteres kürzen. Einfach an 2 stellen durchknipsen und dann etwas enger wieder zusammenschweissen...

Den ersten Teil dieser Umbaumaßnahme macht jeder handelsübliche Fahrraddieb, den zweiten Teil der Schlosser von umme Ecke


----------



## Mithras (26. Juni 2011)

@ RdnPilot

das Schloss ist das da! [ame="http://www.amazon.de/ABUS-Fahrradschloss-Catena-685-black/dp/B001BPDRU8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309095242&sr=8-1"] Abus Catena [/ame]

Und nein, es würde nie im Leben in die Satteltasche passen, dazu isses zu steif und zu schwer.. in der Satteltasche ist lediglich mein Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber und falls alle Stricke reißen noch ein bissel Flickzeug , Luft und Gabelpumpe sowie ein Mehrzwecktool hab ich im Rucksack dabei, falls aufm Trail doch mal was gerichtet oder eingestellt werden muss.

Das Schloss habe ich eigentlich nur dabei, wenn ich mal zum Bäcker oder mal schnell zum Supermarkt radel. Da kommts dran, damit nicht jemand einfach wegfährt, sonst wirds im Rucksack transportiert und is definitiv nur für solche Fahren dabei!

Wenn ich das Slide nachts draußen stehen hätte, würde früh wahrscheinlich nur der Rahmen übrig sein, deswegen stehts gut hinter ner abgeschlossenen Stahltüre im Keller.  

@ Sicherheit, ja das Teil is durchaus massiv, besteht aus ner dicken Kette, das Schloss an sich macht auch nen soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck.Aber, es is lt. Hersteller nur für "niedrigen Diebstahlschutz".  Und Nachteil an solchen Bikes is eh immer, dass man trotz angekettetem Rahmen locker Sattel+Stütze, Laufräder .. und wer nen passenden Inbusschlüssel einstecken hat, auch ratz fatz und locker die Gabel klauen kann ..


----------



## hobitoch (27. Juni 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


>



was wiegt es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avalon (27. Juni 2011)

> *Amazon:*
> Gewicht: 850 g


----------



## carofem (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Radon Fahrer!
Hat jemand aktuelle Gewichte für die Bikes ZR Race 6.0 und ZR Race7.0
Laut Homepage sollen da 1kg Gewicht Unterschied sein 11,5 zu 10,4 kg.
Wäre nett wenn ihr eure Race bikes mal wiegt im voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## carofem (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Radon Fahrer!
Hat jemand aktuelle Gewichte für die Bikes ZR Race 6.0 und ZR Race7.0
Laut Homepage sollen da 1kg Gewicht Unterschied sein 11,5 zu 10,4 kg.
Wäre nett wenn ihr eure Race bikes mal wiegt im voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## Patrick_VF (30. Juni 2011)

Erinnere hier nochmal, das ich mein Radon Slide verkaufe.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Juni 2011)

Patrick_VF schrieb:


> Erinnere hier nochmal, das ich mein Radon Slide verkaufe.



Dann erinnere ich mal daran, daß das hier nicht der Bikemarkt ist.


----------



## Patrick_VF (30. Juni 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann erinnere ich mal daran, daß das hier nicht der Bikemarkt ist.



Da kann ich es aber nicht auf die schnelle umsonst einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergfloh 7 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Radon User,
hier mal ein etwas anderes "Black Sin".
Gruß


----------



## Mithras (2. Juli 2011)

geil mit ner Cannondale Lefty .. sehr nice..


----------



## bikextrem1964 (2. Juli 2011)

Ein Radon ZR Team über die Bucht von St. Tropez mit sicht auf Plage de Pampelone...


----------



## Radon_Biker (2. Juli 2011)

Mal mien Slide im (fast) finalen Zustand:



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 



Rahmen: Radon Slide ED 160
Gabel: Fox VAN 36 160mm
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve
Lenker: Syntace Vector
Bremsen: Shimano Saint 203mm/180mm
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Kurbel: SLX
Kettenblätter: Shimano XT
Kettenbalttschrauben: KCNC
Schaltzüge: Jagwire - Schwarz
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kette: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Carbon
Kassette: Sram X0
Naben: Hope Pro II
Felgen: Funwork 3nduro
Nippel: Funworks, rot
Innenlager: Funworks Ceramic, rot
Sattelklemme: Hope, rot
Pedale: NC17 Sudpin II​


----------



## Robby2107 (2. Juli 2011)

Macht echt was her ... 

Vorallem so sauber. Wenn ich da meins anschaue ... *gg*


----------



## seidelix (2. Juli 2011)

ein kleines radon team 6 in rot/weiss 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TlIdWai7s2OVQWC7iZ_kOg?feat=directlink


https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Qo6rbmEAQMDjaxnsy65OdA?feat=directlink


----------



## Mithras (3. Juli 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Macht echt was her ...
> 
> Vorallem so sauber. Wenn ich da meins anschaue ... *gg*



*putzen*


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Juli 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> *putzen*




Bin kein Poser ... man kann ruhig sehen, daß das Bike wie konzipiert verwendet wird. ;-)


----------



## donprogrammo (3. Juli 2011)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Hallo Radon User,
> hier mal ein etwas anderes "Black Sin".
> Gruß



Das ist doch das, was auch in Bonn in der Werkstatt stand, oder?
Was wiegt das gute Stück mit der Lefty?


----------



## Mithras (3. Juli 2011)

das stimmt, wobei ich Meins schon recht oft putze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (3. Juli 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> das stimmt, wobei ich Meins schon recht oft putze



Bin grad wieder aus dem Unterholz daheim angekommen und das Rad steht so wie´s ist (mangels Platz im Keller) im Wohnzimmer. Der gröbste Dreck fällt meist schon beim Fahren ab und den Rest kann man ja mit dem Finger dann vor der Haustür abpulen. Oder man läßt´s nochmal richtig krachen auf nem Schotterweg ...


----------



## internetsurfer (4. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Race 6.0. Schutzbleche und Ständer mussten wegen meiner Wochenendtouren dran;-)


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Juli 2011)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Race 6.0. Schutzbleche und Ständer mussten wegen meiner Wochenendtouren dran;-)




Hallo Internetsurfer,

tolles Foto und klasse Tiefenschärfe!! 
Wie bist denn Du mit dem Garmin 62 beim radeln zufrieden?? Bin nämlich ebenfalls am überlegen ob es das Gerät bei mir wird. Bräuchte es zum wandern/klettern und eben zum radl über Trails,...

grüße
Robby


----------



## internetsurfer (5. Juli 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hallo Internetsurfer,
> 
> tolles Foto und klasse Tiefenschärfe!!
> Wie bist denn Du mit dem Garmin 62 beim radeln zufrieden?? Bin nämlich ebenfalls am überlegen ob es das Gerät bei mir wird. Bräuchte es zum wandern/klettern und eben zum radl über Trails,...
> ...



Hallo Robby, danke fürs Lob.
Das 62s ist schon was für Navi-Profis und mein 3. GPS vom gleichen Hersteller. Die Tastenbedienung gefällt mir besonders beim Radfahren und Wandern sehr gut. Zu den Trails: Einfach draufladen und abfahren ;-) Der Bildschirm ist auch sehr gut ablesbar ohne Beleuchtung. Das ist eben bei den Touchscreen navis deutlicher Schwachpunkt. Ob das Garmin beim Klettern hilfreich ist weiss ich nicht. Würde aber schon zum 62s und nicht zum 62 raten wegen dig. Kompass und Höhenmesser. Bei weiteren Fragen schick mir einfach eine Nachricht. 
Schönen Abend in die Runde!


----------



## flobots (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hab das Radon zr 7 von 2008, inzwischen ist mein Antrieb allerdings komplett abgefahren, und ich brauch neues Kettenblatt, Kassette und Kette.

Weiss jemand welche Teile 2008 am zr 7 verbaut wurden?

Hätte gerne genau die gleichen, ausser es macht wirklich Sinn was anderes einzubauen.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## gazzpacho (12. Juli 2011)

Da hilft nur Ritzel zählen, Zähne zählen, Lochabstand beim vorderen Kettenblatt messen und irgendwas bestellen - wird schon passen!


----------



## flobots (12. Juli 2011)

hehe das haben die bei radon auch gesagt, es sind 44 ritzel beim grossen aber da gibt es immer noch wahnsinnig viel verschiedenes was man da einbauen kann 

ausserdem gibt es hsg139572048 tausend nummern und ich kenn mich einfach nicht aus auf was man bei einer kassette achten muss und welche ich nehmen soll


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo flobots,

am 2008er ZR Team 7.0 waren 9fach Shimano Deore Kassette und Kette sowie eine Shimano XT Kurbel verbaut, also im Einzelnen:
Kurbel Shimano FCM 760
Kassette Shimano CS HG 50
Kette Shimano HG 53

RADON Team


----------



## konamatze (12. Juli 2011)

Heute wieder  schöne Trails am Rauener Berg(Fürstenwalde) gefahren mit Hammer Abfahrten(alte sprungschanze)hier Bilder an einem Findling Oben auf dem Berg.Auch gibt es dort noch alte Militäranlagen,noch ein Bild vom inneren eines Wachturms.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (12. Juli 2011)

Doppelt


----------



## RockCubeRider (12. Juli 2011)

einmal hätte genügt ...

aber das erste ist klasse sehr schönes bike


----------



## Magierer (12. Juli 2011)

Slide ED 170 nach Umbau und Schlammtags-Ausfahrt ;-)


----------



## ofi (13. Juli 2011)

nice one!


----------



## Magierer (13. Juli 2011)

thanks ..


----------



## Mithras (14. Juli 2011)

Bei uns wars auch schlammig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (14. Juli 2011)

Allerdings .. 
Hast's aber schön voll "gesabbert"


----------



## Mithras (14. Juli 2011)

Dabei hab ich noch aufgepasst  und bin extra langsam durch die größten Lachen ^^


----------



## ben1982 (17. Juli 2011)

Radon Litening Custom am Gardasee...

Bergrakete!!!


----------



## ben1982 (17. Juli 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/937394

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/937393

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/937392

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/937391

Radon Litening Custom am Gardasee...

Bergrakete!!!


----------



## Mithras (18. Juli 2011)

mal im saubereren Zustand, leider etwas unscharf.. mittlerweile sind auch die Schaltanzeigen abmontiert.


----------



## Psystorm (19. Juli 2011)

Mein ZR Race.

Gestern erst gekauft!

Heute werde ich eine größere Tour drehen (daher auch der 2. Flaschenhalter für Heute ) und versuchen mal ein schönes Foto irgendwo zu schießen


----------



## internetsurfer (19. Juli 2011)

@psystorm. Schickes Bike, habe exakt das gleiche. Ein kleiner Tipp noch, würde die Schalt/bremszüge vorn mit schwarzen Kabelbindern zusammenfassen damit sie nicht in jeder Kurve rumbammeln.
Welches Schutzbleche hast du montiert? SKS?


----------



## Psystorm (19. Juli 2011)

Danke dir, das werde ich noch machen. Das hat mich heute in der Tat einige Male gestört *g*

Edit: SKS ja


----------



## KayOs (20. Juli 2011)

so mal wieder inne Gegend rumgetourt


----------



## Psystorm (20. Juli 2011)

Das sieht ja fast aus wie in der Eifel KayOs^^ Schön 

Hab leider nur in schlechter Quali aufnehmen können heute, da meine Speicherkarte im PC steckte und ich somit nur auf die internen 2MB speicher 2 Bilder machen konnte -.- Und die sind auch noch zu hell geworden, sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibb3n (22. Juli 2011)

http://www.abload.de/img/imag0159euqq.jpg

Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 40mm, SixPack lenker 740mm, und Shimano DX Flats


----------



## Tigermoeter (22. Juli 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/imag0159euqq.jpg
> 
> Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 40mm, SixPack lenker 740mm, und Shimano DX Flats



Ich mag weiße Radons. Passt auch gut zum Schreibtisch


----------



## Mithras (23. Juli 2011)

gibb3n schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/img/imag0159euqq.jpg
> 
> Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 40mm, SixPack lenker 740mm, und Shimano DX Flats




Und dann noch n Foto ohne Schaltanzeigen  Anleitung hast per PN


----------



## gibb3n (23. Juli 2011)

credits go to Mithras 
Für Leute die gerne Richtung Enduro/Freeride fahren, kurzer Vorbau und DH-Lenker lohnen sich extrem. Ändert Fahrgefühl um 100%.


----------



## Mithras (23. Juli 2011)

Sauber!


----------



## Radon_Biker (23. Juli 2011)

kleines Update zu meinem Slide:


----------



## Serial-K (23. Juli 2011)

Habe es heute bekommen 
Musste auch gleich eine Runde (12km) drehen und merken das ich viele viele Jahre nicht mehr Rad gefahren bin


----------



## Mithras (24. Juli 2011)

Schickes Bike Serial-K  .. hab letztes Jahr auch wieder mit nem sehr ähnlich ausgestattem Bike angefangen (Cube LTD Pro).. bloß die Hayes Bremsen fand ich mit 180/160 mm Scheiben etwas lasch..


----------



## internetsurfer (24. Juli 2011)

geht das rot wirklich so ins "weinrot" oder hat die kamera einen Farbstich?
Ansonsten top Einsteiger Hardtail;-) viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madon (24. Juli 2011)

Meins... ZR RACE 8.0 

Paar Kleinigkeiten umgebaut, und richtige Pedale fehlen noch!


----------



## TeeKay82 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich war mal bissl in meiner alten Heimat ganz oben im Norden unterwegs, inkl. einem monsumartigen Regentag und einer kleinen Waldtour ;-)


https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/11093683/2/Bike/Ostsee?h=26afe3


----------



## gibb3n (25. Juli 2011)

Hm Madon ich weiß nicht, aber diese Cubegriffe ...


----------



## catchmyshadow (26. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Team 6.0 










Inzwischen ist es wieder sauber 

frühere Bilder:


----------



## Madon (26. Juli 2011)

@gibb3n...

Was weißt net? Na ja, mein Händler hatte grad nur diese Griffe...


----------



## MarkusKL (27. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand ein Bild von einem 2011er ZR Race 7.0?
Am besten in Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodos (28. Juli 2011)

So ich lese scho seit Jahren mit jetzt muss ich auch mal. ist ein 2007/8 Modell






Der Sattel ist inzwischen ne anderer und die Reifen haben gewechselt auf Tioga Modelle. Die Fahren sich einfach besser.
Ach ja und ne Handyhalterung für Navigation ist auch dranngekommen.

Aber ansonsten Top Bike!!!


----------



## gsg9man (30. Juli 2011)

Aber diese Schutzneopren Dinger sind doch nicht dein ernst oder?  Bringen sogut wie nichts (evtl. sogar schlimmer als ohne) und lassen das ganze Bike billig aussehen  ...

Ich kann hier ja keine Bilder mehr posten  Zumindest keine mehr von nem Radon ... bin ja zur Konkurenz gewechselt  Oder will es doch jemand sehen ? :-D


----------



## RnR Dude (30. Juli 2011)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Aber diese Schutzneopren Dinger sind doch nicht dein ernst oder?



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Unter die Neoprenpariser kriecht der Staub und die Dinger sind dann wie Schmirgelpapier und schmirgeln auf dem Casting.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (30. Juli 2011)

dodos schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten Top Bike!!!




Den Neoprenmist (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und den Schlammcatcher weggedacht, dann wäre es ein schönes Tourenrad...!


----------



## Madon (31. Juli 2011)

Er wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben wenn er die Neoprenparts an sein Bike macht!!!

Mir gefällt das Bike auf jeden Fall


----------



## koellefornia (1. August 2011)




----------



## hypocrisy76 (1. August 2011)

Spitze


----------



## siebenacht (1. August 2011)

Endlich mal ein Bild mit Action!!


----------



## koellefornia (1. August 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Spitze





siebenacht schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bild mit Action!!



Danke euch.


----------



## konamatze (1. August 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Bild mit Action!!



Hier gibts auch Bilder mit Action
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/14803


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eeknay (4. August 2011)

Frisch aus dem Karton gepellt.

ZR Team 6.0


----------



## siebenacht (5. August 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> Hier gibts auch Bilder mit Action
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/14803



Sehr schön, wir müssen mal eine Tour machen. Die nächste Zeit bin ich aber erstmal weg in die hohen Berge. Vielleicht gibt es dann auch mal Actionbilder von meinem Radon.

Gruß 78


----------



## konamatze (5. August 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Sehr schön, wir müssen mal eine Tour machen. Die nächste Zeit bin ich aber erstmal weg in die hohen Berge. Vielleicht gibt es dann auch mal Actionbilder von meinem Radon.
> 
> Gruß 78



Klar können wir machen,ich kenn da ein paar gute Trails 

Gruß Matze


----------



## fractop (6. August 2011)

> Das ganze hier lässt sich ja eher zäh an.
> Vielleicht liegt's ja da dran, dass Radon-Biker eher Pragmaktiker sind und weniger emotionale Bindungen zur Marke haben.
> Hier 'mal mein Fahrrad, noch im Originalauslieferzustand.



das ist wohl eher nicht der fall saburg, schau dir die geilen bikes an die gepostet wurden. die radons schrecken auch nicht vor rockymountain & co zurück

hier mein liebes custom made zr litening, gerade mal 9,9kg leicht, schwere konkurrenz zum aktuellen black sin - gewicht.


----------



## wArjAz (6. August 2011)

Radon ZR Race 7.0


----------



## fractop (6. August 2011)

hier das foto:


----------



## mwenduro (7. August 2011)

Slide 7.0 '11 beim Urlaub im Schweden.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (7. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder eurer coolen, kultigen Bikes.
Wir möchten euch ein tolles Angebot machen:
Wir werden für das nächste Oversized eine Doppelseite eurer Bikes machen.
Für jedes abgebildete Bike schicken wir dem Besitzer einen Gutschein von 100 Euro zu, der im Radon Center oder im bike discount Versand eingelöst werden kann (natürlich freie Auswahl, vielleicht auch eine kleine Starthilfe zum nächsten Radon).
Die Bilder bitte an [email protected] senden.
Die Auswahl erfolgt unspezifiziert: cool, kultig, je oller desto doller, lightweigt bis es kracht, dirty bis zum abwinken. 
Die Bilder sollten bis zum 31.12 eingeschickt werden.

Viel Spass und Glück an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## a13 (7. August 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder eurer coolen, kultigen Bikes.
> Wir möchten euch ein tolles Angebot machen:
> "..."
> 
> Viel Spass und Glück an alle Teilnehmer




Coole Aktion!!

Meins ist etwas entstellt, weil ich immer soviel Zeug mit rumkutschiere

*2011 in 2011 - wer hätte das gedacht. In den 11 Jahren zuvor waren es höchstens 11...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fractop (7. August 2011)

ok, das ist ne eindeutige aufforderung an alle überzeugte radonbiker: fahrrad putzen, chic in pose stellen und foddo machen. das aktuelle oversized ist übrigens gut gelungen: http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon...t.xml&backgroundColor=FFFFFF&showFlipBtn=true

weiter so!


----------



## Markdierk (8. August 2011)

wieso putzen, solang die schrift rausguckt


----------



## zett78 (8. August 2011)

fractop schrieb:


> ok, das ist ne eindeutige aufforderung an alle überzeugte radonbiker: fahrrad putzen, chic in pose stellen und foddo machen. das aktuelle oversized ist übrigens gut gelungen: http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon...t.xml&backgroundColor=FFFFFF&showFlipBtn=true
> 
> weiter so!



Toll der Herr Stahl mit seiner Belstaff Jacke!!


----------



## Radon-Bonn (8. August 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Toll der Herr Stahl mit seiner Belstaff Jacke!!



Das Thema heisst: Zeigt her Eure Radons.
Solche hochgeistige Kommentare bitte unterlassen.
Gelbe Karte: Nächstes Mal fliegst du raus.


----------



## Radon_Biker (9. August 2011)

Wieder mal Update am Slide:


----------



## ben1982 (9. August 2011)

So jetzt auch in groß 
















Bilder entstanden im Juli am Gardasee, oberhalb Arco...

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Radon litening 2008 18" (1461g)
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Schaltwerk: XTR-970 Carbon
Kurbel: XTR-970
Umwerfer: XTR-970
Schalthebel: XT ohne Ganganzeige
Kasette/Kette: XT
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL Carbon 160mm VR und HR
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Selcof 100mm
Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Fizik Tundra II
Pedale: XT
LRS: DT SWISS 240s mit Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Alunippel und DT SWISS 4.2D Felgen (Gewicht gesamt 1505g)
Schnellspanner: XT
VR: Nobby NIC 2,1 mit Schwalbe XX-Light
HR: RACING RALPH 2,1 mit Schalbe XX-Light
Griffe: Ergon GX-2
Gabel: Rock Shocks REBA SL  80mm

Gewicht: 9,6 (ohne Satteltasche, Tacho, Klingel, Pumpe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fractop (9. August 2011)

ey, 300g leichter als meins fast gleiche laufräder, bremsen vergleichbar, kurbel 130g leichter, gabel 200g schwerer, hm..das muss man mal genau ausrechnen​


----------



## Magierer (9. August 2011)

@ Radon Biker;8606036;Wieder mal Update am Slide:

sauber gepimpt , eine echte Augenweide und technisch sinnvoll (Leichtbau + Leistung)!
was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## fractop (9. August 2011)

die reifen könnten es sein, hab zwei ma nn 2,25"


----------



## Radon_Biker (9. August 2011)

Magierer schrieb:


> @ Radon Biker;8606036;Wieder mal Update am Slide:
> 
> sauber gepimpt , eine echte Augenweide und technisch sinnvoll (Leichtbau + Leistung)!
> was wiegt denn das gute Stück?



Danke! 

Das ganze wiegt so wie es da steht 13,9 Kg.
Klar ist ordentlich, aber für 160mm Federweg und die Fahrleistungen finde ich es top!

Gruß


----------



## ben1982 (9. August 2011)

@fractop
Die Marta ist komplett mit Titan/Aluschrauben getunt, so wie alle anderen Schrauben am Bike auch.
Bremsscheiben VR und HR 160mm.

Gewicht der Marta Bremse VR + HR incl Schrauben und Scheiben = 631 g   bestimmt leichter als Deine!!!
Die Reifen wiegen schon um die ca. 170g zusammen weniger(RR wiegt 433g und der NN 461g).

Kurbel wiegt mit Innenlager 766g = 123g

Die XX-LightSchläuche wiegen nur 93 und 97 Gramm zugelassen bis 2,1 er Reifen also auch noch ein paar Gramm. (Welche Schläuche fährst Du denn?)

Der Lockout der REBA "08" ist auch weg (jetzt wiegt sie noch 1514g), bei Dir noch montiert wie ich sehen kann.

Schaltwerk / Schalthebel sind auch leichter und den Umwerfer kann ich nicht erkennen???

Denk mal das meine Griffe (nicht auf dem Bild, sind zur Zeit Moosgummi 12g) noch etwas leichter sind ca. 78g

Das summiert sich...

Was für Bremsen/Pedale fährst du denn??
Und welche Speichen hat der LRS???

Reifen: -170g
Schläuche: min. -60g
Schaltwerk/ Schalthebel: min. -30g
Griffe: 78g
Bremsen: min. -80 bis 90g

Da kommen gleich mal um die 400 bis 450g raus. Minus 100-150g max. an der Gabel. Und da sind die 300g schon!!!


----------



## konamatze (10. August 2011)

Radon_Biker schrieb:


> Wieder mal Update am Slide:



Sieht sehr gut aus vor allem mit den XTR Parts.Wieviel wiegt das ED jetzt?

Gruß


----------



## ben1982 (10. August 2011)

@Radon_Biker

Schönes Teil!!!

Aber der Cannondale Kettenstrebenschutz 

Passt nicht ganz


----------



## fractop (10. August 2011)

@ben1982

deine rechnung geht auf. mit gefällt die 970 XTR Kurbel, sieht an dem Rahmen extrem gut aus. die 980 wirken dagegen wie ein abklatsch der aktuellen X9 Kurbel.


----------



## ben1982 (10. August 2011)

Das stimmt!!! Die neue XTR ist irgendwie zu glatt. Und das polierte passt auch fast an kein Bike!!!


----------



## Suedtirolbiker (10. August 2011)

Mein Radon Zr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fractop (10. August 2011)

sind das 200mm bremsscheiben? @südtirolbiker


----------



## Suedtirolbiker (10. August 2011)

Mein 2tes Radon
Stage 7 2009
mit bike auf Monte Roen


Habe auch noch ein Rennrad Radon Cobra ZR mit shimano Dura Ace, gekauft Sommer 2003, geht immer noch Super


----------



## Suedtirolbiker (10. August 2011)

Ja hinten und vorne 200er scheiben


----------



## ben1982 (11. August 2011)

@ Südtirolbiker

Die Sattelstellung sind fragwürdig aus 

Gabel = Geo ???


----------



## siga (14. August 2011)

ben1982 schrieb:


> @ Südtirolbiker
> 
> Die Sattelstellung sind fragwürdig aus
> 
> Gabel = Geo ???




Ist der Sattel so falsch?

mfg


----------



## Suedtirolbiker (14. August 2011)

Seit ich den Sattel so montiert habe, geht es meinen Ho..n bedeutend besser.
Gar ist nix mehr mit einschlafen der Ei...

Kann ich jedem empfehlen, es mal auszuprobieren..


----------



## ben1982 (15. August 2011)

Sah auf den Bildern so aus als würde die Spitze "etwas" stark nach unten fallen.

Wenn es dem Hintern damit besser geht, kann die Stellung nur richtig sein.


----------



## s4shhh (15. August 2011)

und...JA, das ist ein Schutzblech!


----------



## Mithras (15. August 2011)

ohne Schutzblech dafür mit Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KayOs (16. August 2011)

geile Treter  ich hab meine leider kaputt gerockt...


----------



## SouzA (16. August 2011)

Ich müsste die Dinger auch noch irgendwo im Keller liegen haben...


----------



## KayOs (16. August 2011)

btw dat bike tät ich auch nehmen sieht aus als könnte man damit schon ordentlich Spaß haben


----------



## konamatze (16. August 2011)

Die Teile hatten wir doch beim Bund

 Gruß


----------



## KayOs (16. August 2011)

eben


----------



## Mithras (16. August 2011)

Das sind auch die guten BW-Treter ^^ .. haben nen guten Grip auf Flatpedals und wenn man doch mal schieben muss, auch nen guten Grip im Gelände 

Warum fallem Jedem immer sofort die Treter auf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (16. August 2011)

Aber der Style geht gar nicht! Das Auge fährt schließlich
auch mit


----------



## Mithras (16. August 2011)

jaa, wenn die Teile runter sind, gibts auch mal neue Schuhe .. bis dahin müssen se noch mitmachen


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. August 2011)

R.I.P. Swoop!!!! 













Auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit passiert. n Kleinen Hugel im Teerweg als Absprung benutzt.... zack durch.
Hab mich schon gewundert, warum sich seit Anfang an, wo ich das Rad hatte die Sattelstütze nur schwer ab nem gewissen Punkt versenken lies. Jetzt weiß ich es. Schade um den Schicken Rahmen, aber mal schauen was Radon da so tu bei so etwas!?


----------



## Mithras (16. August 2011)

Mein Beileid  .. schade um das schöne Swoop ..


----------



## Schulle (16. August 2011)

ohhh der schöne Rahmen. Hast Du da noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. August 2011)

Kaufdatum war 10.4.2010. Hab mal schon ne mail an H&S Bike Discout geschickt...


----------



## ofi (16. August 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Kaufdatum war 10.4.2010. Hab mal schon ne mail an H&S Bike Discout geschickt...


 
Ich denke Antwort bekommst du schnell und Garantie ist bestimmt auch kein Problem. Nur glaube ich, dass es keine Swooprahmen mehr gibt. Rumgezickt wird bei solchen Sachen eigtl nie. Hab grad auch erst nen neuen Rahmen bekommen, hat aber ein Weilchen gedauert. Ich konnte allerdings noch fahren im Gegensatz zu dir, von daher nicht so schlimm. Viel Glück


----------



## Stefan.B (17. August 2011)

s4shhh schrieb:


> und...JA, das ist ein Schutzblech!



Moin,
wo in Duisburg ist das? 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## s4shhh (17. August 2011)

Halde Rheinpreußen
http://maps.google.de/maps/place?ci...rq1LNSIsgawl_GSAQ&sig2=fjSmrzEo89jInYwXRMvK7Q


----------



## Mithras (17. August 2011)

Soo mal ohne die Schuhe im Bild 

Vorher:























Danach:













sooo genug Bilderspam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (17. August 2011)

ist da Gleitgel wegen Verringerung des Luftwiederstandes drauf gemacht worden?


----------



## Mithras (18. August 2011)

Jepp und zur Veringerung der Bodenhaftung .. nee einfach nur kaltes klares Wasser ... hätte es noch trocknen lassen sollen


----------



## Schulle (18. August 2011)

edit


----------



## greg12 (18. August 2011)

@mithras:
hast du dein bike in sauberem zustand mal auf der waage gehabt??
würd mich interessieren....
wie siehts bei dir mit der federwegnutzung an der gabel aus. den fotos nach zu schliessen nutzt du ca. 2cm fw nicht aus während der hinterbau ziemlich am limit zu sein scheint.
welche sag fährst du an der gabel / dämpfer??


----------



## Mithras (18. August 2011)

Servus,

@ greg extra für Dich!





Die olle Zugwaage meint ziemlich genau 14KG, so wie es auf dem Bild da hängt (Flatpedals, größere Bremsscheibe, Satteltasche mit Inhalt etc..) ohne Satteltasche 13,8 Kg (Rahmengröße 20")

 Zum Federweg, die letzten 2cm vorn sind noch nie eingefedert, trotz Kickern und kleinen Tables, (20-35cm) fahre hinten 10-12% Sag, vorn um die 15%. (Kampfgewicht mit Helm, Rucksack+Trinkblase etc.. um die 96-98 kg)

Dämpfer is auch noch nie durchgeschlagen, allerdings rauscht der Dämpfer bei weniger Sag sehr schnell durch. Dennoch is das Fahrwerk auch mit wenig Sag recht sensibel und klebt gut am Trail


----------



## Icetiger212 (18. August 2011)

ich bin mit dem RP23 am Swoop überhaupt nicht klar gekommen. Darum hab ich auch n Dhx 5 Coil drin gehabt. Aber am Slide scheinen ja Coil Dämpfer nicht zu passen?! Weil ich denke das ich kein Swoop mehr bekomme..... (( *******!


----------



## delicious (19. August 2011)

Ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir einen Vivid Coil Dämpfer ins Slide zu bauen. Hier im Forum hab ich dann eine Skizze gefunden, der passt leider nicht rein ...

Ob andere passen, ka?

So wie ich das sehe, passen nur Air Dämpfer rein, und dann auch nur ohne Piggy Bag oder eben oben, wie beim DHX Air. Wirklich schade.

Wäre echt mal interessant, ob jemand überhaupt schon mal jemand den Dämpfer gewechselt hat und hier mitliest und was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Mithras (19. August 2011)

der Magierer hat nen Rock Shox Monarch im ED ...


----------



## Koerschinator (19. August 2011)

Jojo... hier mal mein Hardtail von Radon...

ZR Team 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (19. August 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> der Magierer hat nen Rock Shox Monarch im ED ...


Genau  und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Für mein Empfinden und meine Fahrweise passt er besser zum ED-Hinterbau als der RP23, obwohl er mit "Tune A" - also schwache Dämpfung/Progression abgestimmt ist.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich aber noch je einen Vanilla RC - mit kleinem PB (sollte eigentl. rein passen) und einen Manitou Swinger Coil - ohne PB bestellt zu Testzwecken. Werde, sobald ich Erfahrungswerte damit habe, darüber berichten.


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. August 2011)

am Swoop hab ich den blauen Bottom Out Knopf abmontieren müssen. Ist sonst unten am Rahmen angestoßen.


----------



## Mithras (19. August 2011)

Jetzt sollte das kein Problem mehr sein .. nun hast ne vollrahmen-Dämpfung ... hoffe dich hats nicht gelegt .. war bestimmt ein fieses Geräusch .. :/


----------



## catchmyshadow (20. August 2011)

Wie ist das nur passiert?


----------



## Icetiger212 (20. August 2011)

keine Ahnung, wie sich das angehört hat. Hab MUcke im Ohr laufen gehabt.Bin auf dem Weg nach Hause gewesen, von der Arbeit. Hab ne Bordsteinauffahrt als Absprung benutzt und dann wars ach schon passiert. Hab keinen Bösen Crash gehabt, so das mer sagen müsste,das es stark strapaziert gewesen wäre. 
Des ist an der Schweißnaht gerissen... keine Ahnung, steh schon mit Radon in Kontakt. Vielleicht gibts ja noch n Swoop, weil n Slide, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## FFreak (21. August 2011)

Koerschinator schrieb:


> Jojo... hier mal mein Hardtail von Radon...
> 
> ZR Team 7.0




Cooles Bild!
Hast du es als echtes oder pseudo HDR bearbeitet? 
Hast du es mit nem Fisheye aufgenommen oder den Effekt nachgestellt?

Poste ruhig mehr von der Sorte - echt supi!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiller (21. August 2011)

Hier mal meins:







Und von vorne


----------



## supasini (22. August 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, wie sich das angehört hat. Hab MUcke im Ohr laufen gehabt.Bin auf dem Weg nach Hause gewesen, von der Arbeit. Hab ne Bordsteinauffahrt als Absprung benutzt und dann wars ach schon passiert. Hab keinen Bösen Crash gehabt, so das mer sagen müsste,das es stark strapaziert gewesen wäre.
> Des ist an der Schweißnaht gerissen... keine Ahnung, steh schon mit Radon in Kontakt. Vielleicht gibts ja noch n Swoop, weil n Slide, ich weiß nicht...



genau so ein Riss an der Schweißnaht ist logisch und leider auch recht häufig: durch das Schweißen wird hier die Materialstruktur geschwächt. Die Schweißnaht selber ist besonders stabil (mehr Materal), aber direkt daneben ist der Rahmen bruchgefährdet. Diese leidige Erfahrung hab ich bei Canyon 2x und bei Brave 1x gemacht - zumindest Canyon hat jeweils nen neuen Rahmen geschickt.


----------



## manfred.hs (22. August 2011)

so jetzt auch mal mein Slide 6.0
Mittlerweile etwas erweitert...


----------



## Mithras (22. August 2011)

die veltec Räder sind nice, hatt ich mir auch schon überlegt ... aber lohnt bei mir nimmer, das Slide wird wieder verkauft


----------



## manfred.hs (22. August 2011)

mit der QR-X12 Achse hinten wird die ganze Geschichte etwas stabiler.
Vorne wird früher oder später noch ne Gabel mit Steckachse folgen(das einzige das ich am Slide 6.0 etwas bereuhe)


----------



## Magierer (22. August 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> ... Des ist an der Schweißnaht gerissen... keine Ahnung, steh schon mit Radon in Kontakt. Vielleicht gibts ja noch n Swoop, weil n Slide, ich weiß nicht...



Und genau diese Wippenaufnahme ist beim Slide nicht geschweisst ..


----------



## Mithras (22. August 2011)

manfred.hs schrieb:


> mit der QR-X12 Achse hinten wird die ganze Geschichte etwas stabiler.
> Vorne wird früher oder später noch ne Gabel mit Steckachse folgen(das einzige das ich am Slide 6.0 etwas bereuhe)



Ja, das is auch was ich am 6.0 etwas bereuhe, aber da mir mein 20" Rahmen eh etwas zu groß ist und ich gern was mit 18" hätte kommt das komplette Bike weg und was stabileres her


----------



## Icetiger212 (22. August 2011)

Magierer schrieb:


> Und genau diese Wippenaufnahme ist beim Slide nicht geschweisst ..



die Dämpferaufnahmen sieht auch so aus, als ob das ein eigenständiges Teil ist, welches aufs Sitzrohr draufgeschoben und dann angeschweißt wird.

Aber egal, hab heut Nachricht bekommen, das ein neuer Swoop Rahmen bestellt ist, aber Lieferzeit unbekannt ist. Naja, mal schauen wenns kommt, aber Support war recht flott und super!!

Thx Radon Team, besonders Herr Kneipp!


----------



## Magierer (22. August 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> die Dämpferaufnahmen sieht auch so aus, als ob das ein eigenständiges Teil ist, welches aufs Sitzrohr draufgeschoben und dann angeschweißt wird.
> 
> Aber egal, hab heut Nachricht bekommen, das ein neuer Swoop Rahmen bestellt ist, aber Lieferzeit unbekannt ist. Naja, mal schauen wenns kommt, aber Support war recht flott und super!!
> 
> Thx Radon Team, besonders Herr Kneipp!



somit good news für dich . Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall eine möglichst kurze Wartezeit.
Machst dann wieder den DHX rein?


----------



## Icetiger212 (23. August 2011)

joph, überleg nur ob ich auf den Air umsteigen sollte?? Weil ich hab den Coil rein gemacht, weil ich mit dem Bike auch in Park gefahren bin. Hab aber nun dafür n Big BIke.... 
Also Fals jemand n DHXAir gegen Coil tauschen will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (23. August 2011)

bin zwar mit dem Monarch auch Park und ruppige Freeridestrecken gefahren, wollte aber trotzdem mal Coil testen und siehe da - der Vanilla RC passt perfekt ins Slide . sogar die Flasche hat noch genügend Platz ..


----------



## Mithras (23. August 2011)

och der RP23 macht den Größeren auch noch mit


----------



## ich_bins (25. August 2011)

leute brauche einen neuen Steuersatz im Slide und habe es die nächsten Tage nicht bei der Hand also wollt ich fragen ob dieser Steuersatz passt: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55506

habt ihr andere vorschläge? Preis sollte nicht viel teurer sein.


----------



## Joki (25. August 2011)

ich meine der passt.......musst noch mal bissel weiter suchen irgendwo hab ich mal was dazu geschrieben welchen ich habe.....kann gerade nicht am Rad selbst schauen...mfg joki


update...hier ist der, den ich verbau habe_

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a18554/orbit-zr-reduction-1-5-1-1-8.html


----------



## a13 (25. August 2011)

Wieder ein Update an meinem Team 5.0 (mittlerweile: Custom) 

Es sind ein paar dickere Laufräder drangewachsen.
Trotzdem habe ich die vorgesehenen Reifen (erstes Bild links) nicht draufbekommen und fahre weiter mit den smarten Sam's 

Pedale, Kette und Kassette sind auch neu, aber alles nicht so der Rede wert.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (25. August 2011)

Magierer schrieb:


> bin zwar mit dem Monarch auch Park und ruppige Freeridestrecken gefahren, wollte aber trotzdem mal Coil testen und siehe da - der Vanilla RC passt perfekt ins Slide . sogar die Flasche hat noch genügend Platz ..



Was sind n das für Pedale? Und woher is der Flaschenhalter? ^^


----------



## Magierer (26. August 2011)

Pedale sind die neuen DMR Vault (400 gr., super Grip und optimale "Passform") - Farbe is natürlich Geschmacksache, hab sie so aber einfach günstig bekommen. Den Flaschenhalter hab ich selbst gemacht  - nein, im Ernst, der war soweit ich mich erinnere an einem anderen Bike drann, welches ich "entsorgt" habe.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. August 2011)

alles klar, danke 


PS.: ich find die Farbe geil


----------



## metalheadtom (28. August 2011)

wollte mein´s auch mal Vorstellen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouzA (28. August 2011)

a13 schrieb:


>



Nettes Bild!
Und schon abgeschickt?
Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8599144&postcount=535

cya
SouzA


----------



## a13 (28. August 2011)

Habs jetzt mal eingereicht. 

Hier noch eins aus dem Flugzeugreifenlager:


----------



## wellness_28 (28. August 2011)

Zieh doch mal son Flugzeig-Reifen auf dein Bike. Dann haste auf jeden Fall ordentlich Auflagefläche


----------



## a13 (29. August 2011)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Zieh doch mal son Flugzeig-Reifen auf dein Bike. Dann haste auf jeden Fall ordentlich Auflagefläche



Radon gibt ja 2.25 als Maximum an...


----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2011)

gestern abgeholt, aber leider nicht meins.

Getauscht wird jetzt Bremse (slx), Felgen (spank subrosa green ) und Reifen (mudy mary vorn).







Ich muss ehrlich sagen: ich bin schwer beeindruckt was fÃ¼r teile dort alles verbaut wurden. Ich hab jetzt nichts gefunden wo wirklich groÃartig gespart wurde. Selbst die schalthÃ¼llen sind von jackwire. Wenn man dann mal bei canyon schaut, was da so an einem strive um 2000â¬ dran ist...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (31. August 2011)

Is das n Slide 6.0 mit ner anderen Gabel? Weil des 7er hat ja Sram Parts verbaut oder? Aber dann wurden auch vorher schon Änderungen vorgenommen, oder? Weil beim 6er ja z.b. auch SLX Kurbeln dran sind..

/edit:
Ah, das is n Ed 7.0 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2011)

jo ein 7.0 ed


----------



## Hans (31. August 2011)

.


----------



## FlorianDue (1. September 2011)

hier mal mein Slide ED 9.0

mein Slide Am ist nun zu verkaufen, siehe Bike Markt


----------



## hst_trialer (1. September 2011)

@ eisbein

wie lang ist der dämpfer?


----------



## Eisbein (1. September 2011)

hmmm, müsste ich mal schauen. Aber es ist der orginale dämpfer.


----------



## Hans (1. September 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @ eisbein
> 
> wie lang ist der dämpfer?




beim ED ist einer mit 200 mm mit 57 mm Hub verbaut


----------



## Icetiger212 (1. September 2011)

1 Woche rum und noch kein neues Swoop im Anmarsch!!! Voll gemein....


----------



## FlorianDue (2. September 2011)

Das Slide AM ist zu verkaufen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=411882


----------



## Eisbein (2. September 2011)

am slide ed ein nobby nic hinten  
aber in weiß ist das ja noch schöner!

Ich bin mal gespannt wie unser slide nach den umbauarbeiten aussieht


----------



## Deleted 195305 (2. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (3. September 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> 1 Woche rum und noch kein neues Swoop im Anmarsch!!! Voll gemein....


 
Was wurde dir denn gesagt wie schnell das gehen soll? Der Austausch meines ED Rahmens hat so ziemlich genau 2 Monate gedauert und das ED wird ja im Gegensatz zum Swoop noch verkauft/gebaut. 
Ich vermute mal du bekommst das 2012er Swoop...


----------



## ofi (3. September 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Das Slide AM ist zu verkaufen
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=411882


 

Wann hast du denn das ED gekauft? Das ist ja der alte Rahmen mit der neuen Kettenstrebe. Hast du den Rahmen kürzlich bekommen? Ich wollte auch einen weissen aber den gabs anscheinend nicht mehr


----------



## FlorianDue (4. September 2011)

habs gebraucht gekauft, und der Vorbesitzer hat die neue Strebe erhalten.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (5. September 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Scheiß Qualität ich weiß, die Sonne war zu hell für den weißen Rahmen.


----------



## D1mkoFF (5. September 2011)

From Russia with love 

Weight 14.4-14.6 kg.





IMG_3360 by velipetr43, on Flickr




IMG_3366 by velipetr43, on Flickr




IMG_3368 by velipetr43, on Flickr




IMG_3364 by velipetr43, on Flickr




IMG_3378 by velipetr43, on Flickr




IMG_3399 by velipetr43, on Flickr




IMG_3398 by velipetr43, on Flickr




IMG_3389 by velipetr43, on Flickr


----------



## ofi (5. September 2011)

D1mkoFF schrieb:


> From Russia with love
> 
> Weight 14.4-14.6 kg.
> 
> ...


 
schaut super aus, fast genauso wollte ich meins auch aufbauen


----------



## Icetiger212 (6. September 2011)

ofi schrieb:


> schaut super aus, fast genauso wollte ich meins auch aufbauen



Dämpfermit Piggybag rinbasteln.....

@ ofi: ich glaubs nicht...


----------



## a13 (13. September 2011)

Das Bike aus RUS gefällt mir.

Meins ist sich auch für den Weg zur Arbeit nicht zu stolz...


----------



## ElRatto (15. September 2011)

@ a13

Was für ein ZR Team ist deines denn? Die Gabel schaut mir überproportional zum Rahmen aus. Hast du die getauscht? 

Hab selber nen Team 6 und bei nem leichten Sprung schon meine Gabel zerlegt. Ich bin also auf der Suche nach ner Gabel, die meinen Ansprüchen (wirklich nicht hoch ) gerecht wird.

MfG

Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. September 2011)

..... fährt den zr litening rahmen noch jemand in grün ?? greez , bb


----------



## a13 (16. September 2011)

Grün hätte ich ja auch heiss gefunden, aber jetzt ist zu spät 

_SIMON:_

Ich habe die Dart 3 meines Team 5.0 gegen eine Sektor RL U-Turn Coil getauscht. Reba wollte ich nicht und mein Budget für die Gabel war begrenzt 

Ich bin schwer und die Dart mit mir überfordert. Jetzt (mit der Sektor und den übertriebenen Laufrädern) habe ich ein gutes Gefühl, wenn ich mal unvorhergesehen mehr Gelände fahre als geplant


----------



## Slider160 (16. September 2011)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Slide ED 






Teileliste:

RAHMEN - Radon Slide ED 160
DÄMPFER - Fox RP23 Pro Pedal
GABEL - Fox 36 Talas R mit 20QR Steckachse
FEDERWEG - Gabel: 160/130/100mm; Hinterbau: 160mm
STEUERSATZ - FSA The Big Fat Pig 1.5"
VORBAU - Syntace Force 1.5 
LENKER - Syntace Vector 7075 760mm 
GRIFFE  Ergon GA1-L  All Mountain 
SATTELSTÜTZE - KindShock i900
SATTEL - Selle Italia C2
BREMSEN - Avid Elixir R, 203mm/185mm
SCHALTHEBEL - SRAM X9
SCHALTWERK - SRAM X9
KURBEL - Hammerschmidt AM
INNENLAGER - Hammerschmidt AM
KASSETTE - Shimano XT 11-34
KETTE - Sram PowerChain II 971 
KETTENFÜHRUNG - Bionicon C Guide
NABEN - Hope ProII
LAUFRÄDER - ZTR Flow
REIFEN - Schwalbe Fat Albert Tubeless
PEDALE  NC-17 MG II S-Pro
GEWICHT - 15,4Kg


----------



## Icetiger212 (17. September 2011)

Slider für was noch ne Kettenführung bei Hammerschmidt?

R.i.P.


----------



## Slider160 (17. September 2011)

Damit die Kette unten nicht schlägt. Ist also viel leiser aufm trail


----------



## Icetiger212 (17. September 2011)

2 Glieder aus der Kette raus, wirkt auch wunder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcubic (19. September 2011)

Lust auf mehr ?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (19. September 2011)

Ja, definitiv!


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. September 2011)

joph, mach mal.
Ist das ne Gustav Bremse?


----------



## Plueschbox (19. September 2011)

Ja ist eine Gustel


----------



## flyingcubic (19. September 2011)

Dann schaut her aber erschlagt mich bitte nicht 

Shimano Alfine 8 Getriebeschaltung
Magura Gustav M
Rock Shox Revelation 130mm

1kw BLDC Motor 45kmh spitze  ( natürlich nur außerhalb der Stvo  )


----------



## Plueschbox (19. September 2011)

Hm
 die Konstruktion ist echt krass
Aber der Sinn & Zweck


----------



## Robby2107 (19. September 2011)

Würde mich mal interessieren was das ganze jetzt wiegt und ob die Pedale sich mitdrehen wenn der Motor arbeitet (da die 2.Kette direkt auf die vorderen Ritzel geht).


----------



## flyingcubic (19. September 2011)

sinn und zweck? 
Noch nie was von einem E Bike gehört?

Nein Pedale drehen sich nicht mit da mit Freilauf und auch beim Motorritzel ist ein Freilauf.

Ich fahre überwiegend das bike mit unterstützung bei anstiegen. Gewicht liegt bei ca 25kg.
ich erwarte auch nicht das die Hardcore MTBler das gut finden aber mir gefällts


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. September 2011)

krasser Esel!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (20. September 2011)

neee, wie furchtbar , was manche ihrem bike antun - echt ohne worte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (21. September 2011)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass so viel technik in ein radon passt - 
aber irgendwie hätte ich nen verbrennungsmotor geiler gefunden


----------



## Deleted 88586 (21. September 2011)

Seit 14 Tagen darf ich das RADON Skeen 9.0 mein Eigen nennen ... 

... ich liebe es ...


----------



## Magierer (21. September 2011)

scheeen ...!


----------



## blutbuche (21. September 2011)

wunderscheeeen


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2011)

schickes Teil!


----------



## fissenid (22. September 2011)

micha67cgn schrieb:


> Seit 14 Tagen darf ich das RADON Skeen 9.0 mein Eigen nennen ...
> 
> ... ich liebe es ...



Warte mal ab..... wenn du es mal "richtig" getestet hast...... du willst nie mehr was anderes...

außer evtl. was leichteres... das Skeen Carbon.....


----------



## Icetiger212 (22. September 2011)

Sieht sehr edel aus!!!


----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2011)

hier mal ein bild vom radon der freundin.
Nachher reich ich noch mal ein ganz aktuelles nach, das hab ich nur schnell gemacht als ich mit den Laufrädern fertig geworden bin!
Die neuen Laufräder wiegen 80g weniger (2010g oder sowas)  bei 3mm mehr maulweite und einer vieeel schöneren farbe.


----------



## blutbuche (22. September 2011)

gefällt mir richtg gut in der kombi schwarz - neon !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2011)

und weiter gehts:
Das grün ist übrigens kein 100% neon grün. Knallt also nicht ganz so brutal, ist einfach nur schön!


----------



## Deleted 88586 (23. September 2011)

... die Spank Subrosa sehen schon ziemlich cool  aus!

Gefallen mir ...


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2011)

micha67cgn schrieb:


> ... die Spank Subrosa sehen schon ziemlich cool  aus!
> 
> Gefallen mir ...



bin auch schwer neidisch und werde mir wohl im winter ein ähnlichen lrs aufbauen, dann aber 100-200g leichter.


----------



## Schulle (23. September 2011)

Mein neues Baby. Ich liebe es, weil es mächtig am Gas hängt 
Jetzt wird für einen ordentlichen LRS gespart


----------



## Bench (23. September 2011)

Wer günstigen LRS loswerden will, kann mich per PN anschreiben.
Ich bin auf einem 2003er Sun Rims Mach4 mit Shimano M475 unterwegs 

Aber bitte nur Schnellspanner v/h anbieten.
Und kompletten LRS ohne Seitenschlag, ich kann nicht einspeichen und zentrieren.


----------



## Kordl (24. September 2011)

So das is mein 2004er Radon ZR Team TWO.

Also schon etwas älter aber es paßt.
Vieleicht kommt diesen Winter noch ne RS Reba oder Recon rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (25. September 2011)

Soo gestern haben wir unsere Radons in Bonn abgeholt:





Und gleich die Parts, welche schon seit Tagen daheim rumliegen verbaut:


----------



## romanb7 (25. September 2011)

Das zweite im Bunde:


----------



## DannyCalifornia (25. September 2011)

mara174 schrieb:


> Und gleich die Parts, welche schon seit Tagen daheim rumliegen verbaut:



Sind das die hellgrÃ¼nen sixpack icon?

Lohnt es sich eigentlich bei einfacher Strecke von 400km hinzufahren um z.b. n Slide zu holen? LÃ¤sst sich vor Ort preislich noch was machen oder zubehÃ¶rtechnisch? Bzw. kann man einzelne Teile tauschen lassen? Rein von den Sprit kosten isses halt ca â¬ 50,- teurer, wie wenn ichs mir liefern lassen wÃ¼rde...


----------



## romanb7 (25. September 2011)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich bei einfacher Strecke von 400km hinzufahren um z.b. n Slide zu holen? LÃ¤sst sich vor Ort preislich noch was machen oder zubehÃ¶rtechnisch? Bzw. kann man einzelne Teile tauschen lassen? Rein von den Sprit kosten isses halt ca â¬ 50,- teurer, wie wenn ichs mir liefern lassen wÃ¼rde...



Also wir haben bekommen:
- 1 DÃ¤mpferpumpe 19.95â¬
- 2 Flaschenhalter Carbon a. 23.90â¬
- 2 Flaschen a. XXâ¬
- Kettenstrebenschutz a. 4â¬
- 203mm Scheibe mit Adapter 30â¬ + Formula Adapter

Du kannst das Rad halt fahren und wenn dir was auffÃ¤llt gleich beheben/Ã¤ndern lassen.

50â¬ teurer??? Was fÃ¤hrst du fÃ¼r ein Auto?
Unser Diesel vorbraucht auf der Autobahn bei gesitteter Fahrweise ca. 5liter.

Wenn man nur eins kauft, ist es vll. wirklich zu Ã¼berlegen es einfach zu bestellen.

Von daher lohnt es sich schon.
Und wenn man noch nicht da war, lohnt es sich allemal mal zu sehen wo das Zeug herkommt was man bestellt/fÃ¤hrt

Muss natÃ¼rlich jeder selbst wissen. 
Wir wÃ¼rden es aber wieder tun.

EDIT:

Das grÃ¼n ist Sixpack Menace


----------



## DannyCalifornia (25. September 2011)

Naja, meiner braucht auf der Autobahn schon ca 6liter... 6x1,4x8 = 67,20 während beim bestellen 20 Euro anfallen  Ich sag ja, einfache Strecke 400km, also insgesamt 800.

Also des ganze Zeug habt ihr so dazu gekriegt? Nicht schlecht...

Prinzipiell hast schon recht, mal fahren usw. wär halt auch nich so blöd, bei nem Bike für 2000 Euro... Naja, mal schauen


----------



## romanb7 (25. September 2011)

Ja, das ganze Zeug gabs so dazu.

Meins bekommt nächste Woche noch die zum Lenker passenden SIXPACK MENACE Pedale in rot und wenn wieder lieferbar noch die Sattelklemme, die Farbe passt echt gut zum Schaltauge und dem Rot der Bremssättel.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (25. September 2011)

Hehe, nicht schlecht.. Sehr schick die beiden!


----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2011)

@roman: die grünen teile machen sich super


----------



## romanb7 (25. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @roman: die grünen teile machen sich super



Das is das von mara174


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2011)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Naja, meiner braucht auf der Autobahn schon ca 6liter... 6x1,4x8 = 67,20 während beim bestellen 20 Euro anfallen  Ich sag ja, einfache Strecke 400km, also insgesamt 800.
> 
> Also des ganze Zeug habt ihr so dazu gekriegt? Nicht schlecht...
> 
> Prinzipiell hast schon recht, mal fahren usw. wär halt auch nich so blöd, bei nem Bike für 2000 Euro... Naja, mal schauen



wir standen vor dem gleichen dilemma nur saß uns die zeit im nacken und nicht die 400km anreise (Koblenz - bonn = 1h)

H&S hätte direkt liefern können, aber im laden war keins. 
Also bei H&S angerufen, können wir auch vorort abholen? - nein geht nicht 
Aber sie können es zu haus proberollen und bei nichtgefallen zurücksenden.

Noch mal bei radon angerufen, siehe da, sie können eins in den laden bestellen, da können wir es testfahren und abholen. Das hat bei uns von Donnerstag bis Dienstag gedauert.

Zubehör haben wir übrigens keins bekommen, aber freundlich waren sie dennoch. (VR hatten wir noch getauscht, weil da ein Fat albert rear vorn montiert war...)

Was du aber auch noch machen kannst: Schau mal bei den radon service partnern und ruf die in deiner Nähe an. Viele bestellen dir auch das rad in den laden und bauen es dort auf, und mit glück ist der kauf dann nichtmal verbindlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (26. September 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Das is das von mara174



hehe passend zu meim Auto






und Danke


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2011)

der sonne entgegen




Die wirklich letzten sonnenstrahlen eingefangen:


----------



## blutbuche (27. September 2011)




----------



## Mrpolo9n (28. September 2011)

Hier mal mein Zr Race 7.0
leicht abgeändert zur Serie


----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. September 2011)

insgesamt hübsch... ABER warum grüne Griffe? Das zerstört das schöne Gesamtbild :-/


----------



## Mrpolo9n (28. September 2011)

Man will doch auffallen


----------



## blutbuche (29. September 2011)

na, aber doch nicht so negativ ...


----------



## Icetiger212 (30. September 2011)

ich sitz immer noch auf dem Trockenen mit nem neuen Rahmen...


----------



## stay_different (30. September 2011)

So vor der ersten Ausfahrt, mein nagelneues Stage 5.0....
Bin begeistert!! 
tolles Fahrgefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachzangen (1. Oktober 2011)

Mein neues Stage 6.0. Bis auf die nervigen Bremsen goil.:


----------



## crs (2. Oktober 2011)

mein ZR Race 6.0 x.7 --- I'm in Love


----------



## dawitt (2. Oktober 2011)

mein neues Stage 5


----------



## blutbuche (3. Oktober 2011)

das stage scheint mom . ja sehr gefragt zu sein  is aber auch ´n hübsches teil !!!  !


----------



## Jan-Paul (4. Oktober 2011)

auf meinem Ausritt am WE


----------



## a13 (4. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (5. Oktober 2011)

a13 schrieb:


>


 
Voll die Fotomontage


----------



## Schulle (5. Oktober 2011)

Weil?

Uups, jetzt sehe ich es auch......peinlich


----------



## a13 (5. Oktober 2011)

Zusammengesetzt aus einem Hochformat- und einem Querformatbild.

Dadurch entstanden natürlich oben links und rechts leere Flächen,
die ich dann mit Spiegelungen des Hochformatbildes gefüllt habe.


----------



## blutbuche (6. Oktober 2011)

und man sieht so  viel  vom bike ... ...


----------



## a13 (6. Oktober 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> und man sieht so  viel  vom bike ... ...



So sieht man die Welt auf einem Radon Bike 

Und Bilder vom Bike selbst habe ich ja auch schon ein paar hier im Thread.


----------



## seidelix (7. Oktober 2011)

ein kleines Update 

Sixpack 

Lenker   Millenium785 Low Riser
Vorbau   S.A.M. 50mm
Pedale    Icon - Al

Ps: wer ein Ride Lenker oder Vorbau braucht schaut mal in die Bucht


----------



## seidelix (7. Oktober 2011)

bessere bilder


----------



## nuttygraphics (8. Oktober 2011)

Ein aktuelles Foto? Ja, das habe ich zufällig parat!


----------



## a13 (8. Oktober 2011)

nuttygraphics schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Foto? Ja, das habe ich zufällig parat!



Sieht ja fies aus. Hoffentlich sind die Knochen noch da wo sie sein sollen. Von dem Rahmen kann man das ja nicht sagen. Was für eins war's? HT mit U-Turn????


----------



## nuttygraphics (8. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Hardtail. Das ist ein Zr Race mit Reba U-Turn. 
Knochen sind heil, sowie alle anderen Teile am Rad. War auch kein doller Crash eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a13 (8. Oktober 2011)

nuttygraphics schrieb:


> Was ist HT? Das ist ein Zr Race mit Reba U-Turn.
> Knochen sind heil, sowie alle anderen Teile am Rad. War auch kein doller Crash eigentlich.




Bitter! ...Hoffe Dein Rahmen ist/war ein Einzelfall ^^


----------



## nuttygraphics (8. Oktober 2011)

Ups, ja in der Zwischenzeit bin ich auch auf Hardteil gekommen und hab es oben geändert. 
Ich denke mal nicht, dass die Rohrwandstärken eine großartigen Streuung unterliegen. Bei H&S sagte man, dass das Biegen des Rahmens so gewollt sei, da so keine scharfkanitgen Stellen entstehen, an denen man sich verletzen könnte. Ob da auch ein Zusammenhang mit der 5 Jahre Garantie gegen RahmenBRUCH besteht, die natürlich bei Biegung nicht greift?


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Oktober 2011)




----------



## xXSittiXx (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier mein neues ZR Race 6.0 welches ich am gestrigen Samstag am Oktoberfest gekauft habe. Super Teil lässt sich gut fahren und macht richtig viel Spaß im Uphill und auf schnellen Abfahrten. Probleme habe ich nur beim schalten aufs größte Kettenblatt, außerdem wurde die Sattelrohrstütze nachträglich ausgerieben und der Sattel passt hervorragend hinein.


----------



## ofi (9. Oktober 2011)

nuttygraphics schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Foto? Ja, das habe ich zufällig parat!


 
Das schaut mir aber absolut nicht nach Materialermüdung aus. Da bist du doch irgendwo vorgefahren oder wie soll das passiert sein?


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. Oktober 2011)

nuttygraphics schrieb:


> Ups, ja in der Zwischenzeit bin ich auch auf Hardteil gekommen und hab es oben geändert.
> Ich denke mal nicht, dass die Rohrwandstärken eine großartigen Streuung unterliegen. Bei H&S sagte man, dass das Biegen des Rahmens so gewollt sei, da so keine scharfkanitgen Stellen entstehen, an denen man sich verletzen könnte. Ob da auch ein Zusammenhang mit der 5 Jahre Garantie gegen RahmenBRUCH besteht, die natürlich bei Biegung nicht greift?



und nun bleibst auf dem Schaden hocken? Oder bekommst ersatz. Morgen ruf ich zu 100 mal wegen meinem Rad an. Soll wohl ein Slide ED werden für mein Swoop. Wo bei da noch ein paar Sachen zu klären sind!!!


----------



## a13 (9. Oktober 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> und nun bleibst auf dem Schaden hocken? Oder bekommst ersatz. Morgen ruf ich zu 100 mal wegen meinem Rad an. Soll wohl ein Slide ED werden für mein Swoop. Wo bei da noch ein paar Sachen zu klären sind!!!



Das (beide Fälle) interessiert wohl alle hier mitlesenden RADON-Radler...
Lasst hören, wenn sich was tut...


----------



## nuttygraphics (10. Oktober 2011)

@ofi: Nein, das ist keine Materialermüdung. Ich bin tatsächlich "wo" vor gefahren. Ich hab noch ein Foto von der Stelle angehängt. Die Bodenwelle gleich vor mir (ich mach das Foto) hat mich etwas vom Rad abheben lassen. ich konnte dann nicht mehr sauber die Spur halten. Dadurch bin ich rechts in die Böschung. Ich selber hab mich einfach im Gras abgerollt. Das rad ist mit dem Vorderrad gegen diese Grasböschung gerollt. Ob ein Rahmen das abkönnen muß? Keine Ahnung, ost mir vorher nie passiert. Von einem 1.5kg Ramen kann man auch keine Wunder erwarten. Vielleicht sollte man eher die Rock Shox Reba, den Steuersatz und das Laufrad loben, dass die nichts abbekommen haben.

@Icetiger212:  Rein rechtlich ist es vor allem so, dass die 5-Jahres Radon Rahmengarantie nur gegen Bruch hilft. Also praktisch nur bei Pfusch beim Schweißen. Die Auslegung der Rohre (vielleicht ist ja ne 125mm Gabel auch zu lang?) wird immer vom Kunden bezahlt. Und was das Kommunikationsverhalten bei H&S bzw. bike-discount angeht, das steht noch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Ich habe denen 1 Monat lang hinterhertelefoniert und E-Mails mit Fotos geschickt ohne Aussage. Erst als ich den Rahmen einem Freund aus Bonn (der mich zufällig in MUC besucht hatte) mitgegeben habe, bekam ich eine (leider negative) Antwort. Ist aber auch mein Fehler. Man kauft ein Rad entweder bei sich vor Ort, oder wenn man es nicht lassen kann per Versand. Aber weit weg in einem Ladenlokal, das geht nicht gut.


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. Oktober 2011)

a13 schrieb:


> Das (beide Fälle) interessiert wohl alle hier mitlesenden RADON-Radler...
> Lasst hören, wenn sich was tut...



also bin wieder vertröstet worden, mich schon noch etwas zu gedulten.Den das Slide ED gibts als einzelnen Rahmen in 18" gerade nicht.  
 Aber man schaut ob ein Komplettrad demontiert wird... Fortsetzung folgt....

geht jetzt fast 2 Monate. Aber man bemüht sich und den ersten Monat war ja auch noch Eurobike. Da hat man Verständnis das es etwas dauert. Aber so langsam....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RenHoek (10. Oktober 2011)

@Nuttygraphics: wtf??? Ja, halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden wie sich die Geschichte für dich entwickelt. ich habe mir kürzlich ein Race 7.0 bestellt und warte noch darauf. Die Vorfreude ist jetzt allerdings merklich getrübt :-/


----------



## c-st (10. Oktober 2011)

nuttygraphics schrieb:


> @ofi: Nein, das ist keine Materialermüdung. Ich bin tatsächlich "wo" vor gefahren. [...]
> (vielleicht ist ja ne 125mm Gabel auch zu lang?)



Abgesehen von der Kommunikation mit dir kann ich die Antwort durchaus verstehen.
Du hast eine 125mm Gabel in einem Racehardtail (welches meines Wissen nur für 80-100mm Gabeln freigegeben ist) und baust einen Unfall.
Und wenn ich bedenke, was mein ZR Race schon weggesteckt hat, kann der Crash sooo mild nicht gewesen sein.
Von daher freu dich, dass es dir gut geht und hol dir einen neuen Rahmen, der dann auch für deine Gabel freigegeben ist.


----------



## nuttygraphics (10. Oktober 2011)

@RenHoek: Sorry, aber ich fürchte da wird sich nichts entwickeln. Ich habe einen Focus Rahmen bei ebay geschossen. Den werd ich mir montieren. Radon hat mir den Laufpass gegeben. Da ich auf die restlichen Teile sowieso keine Garantie mehr habe, kann ich zumindest sagen, dass mir in Zukunft die "Kommunikation" erspart bleibt. 


@c-st: Wenn Du irgendeine halbwegs gesicherte Information hast, dass der 08'er Zr Race Rahmen nur für Gabeln bis 100mm zugelassen ist: Bitte her damit!
Dir scheint aber nicht klar zu sein, dass ich das Rad genau mit dieser 125er Gabel bei H&S im Laden gekauft habe. Der Pfusch liegt dann schon bei denen.

Ich gebe aber zu, dass meine Hoffnung von Anfang an nicht allzu groß war. Man kennt das ja, Garantiebedingungen sind immer so ausgelegt, dass der Ernstfall quasi immer umgangen wird. Da fällt mir das Thema 12 Jahre gegen Durchrostung ein. Aber die Autohersteller sind tatsächlich oft kulant und beheben die Schäden. Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir hier erhofft. So nach dem Motto: Hey hier liegt noch ein Rahmen einzeln rum, den kannste mitnehmen.

Aber erst einen Monat hinhalten, bis der Sommer vorbei ist und dann absagen :-(


----------



## seidelix (10. Oktober 2011)

um den rahmen so zu verbiegen müssen enorme kräfte wirken! auch wenn man mit viel speed gegen eine böschung fährt darf sowas nicht passieren! da stellt sich mir die frage ob der rahmen evt schon vorgeschädigt war, durch einen einmaligen crash ist das schon krass


----------



## nuttygraphics (10. Oktober 2011)

seidelix schrieb:


> um den rahmen so zu verbiegen müssen enorme kräfte wirken! auch wenn man mit viel speed gegen eine böschung fährt darf sowas nicht passieren! da stellt sich mir die frage ob der rahmen evt schon vorgeschädigt war, durch einen einmaligen crash ist das schon krass



Also das mit dem Vorschaden sehe ich anders. Ein Vorschaden, der über die Kerbwirkung einen Dauerbruch auslöst, das macht Sinn. Ist aber hier nicht der Fall, weil es ja kein Bruch ist. Bei Biegung müsste ja der Rahmen schon vorher verbogen gewesen sein. Das wüsste ich.

Das Moment, das durch eine ausgefahrene 125mm Gabel entsteht ist schon recht hoch. Und die Rahmenrohre werden eben so knapp wie möglich dimensioniert. Nicht umsonst kommt so ein Rahmen auf 1500g Gewicht. Das ist nicht viel für ein Rad in der Klasse.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (12. Oktober 2011)

Hier ein Radon in Action bei einer der geführten Mountainbike Touren bei uns auf Mallorca. 

Roxybike ist das neueste radon TESTCENTER, bei uns könnt ihr schon ab Februar die Bikesaison eröffnen und die neuen Radons leihen und testen.

Wir freuen uns auf viele Radontestwillige Biker und alle anderen Trailsurfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTerminator (13. Oktober 2011)

Vor und bei der ersten! Ausfahrt


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Oktober 2011)

nuttygraphics schrieb:


> Ich gebe aber zu, dass meine Hoffnung von Anfang an nicht allzu groß war. Man kennt das ja, Garantiebedingungen sind immer so ausgelegt, dass der Ernstfall quasi immer umgangen wird. Da fällt mir das Thema 12 Jahre gegen Durchrostung ein. Aber die Autohersteller sind tatsächlich oft kulant und beheben die Schäden. Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir hier erhofft. So nach dem Motto: Hey hier liegt noch ein Rahmen einzeln rum, den kannste mitnehmen.



Schau mal was im Erfahrungsforum von Radon selbst reingeschrieben steht:


> Wir geben auch auf alle Radon eine Replacementgarantie auf den Rahmen, sollte wider Erwarten der Rahmen selbstvertschuldet kaputt gehen.



Ich hab in diesem Forum auch mal einen Bericht über den aktuellen Stand mit meinem Swoop geschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8829294#post8829294


----------



## internetsurfer (16. Oktober 2011)

Mein Race 6.0 Ein aktuelles Bild und ein etwas älteres Video.
Habe jetzt einen netten Riser Lenker montiert. Die neue Sitzhaltung kommt der des Team Rahmens schon sehr nah. Jetzt sitzt es sich auf Touren richtig bequem.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgDHQ0Ethjc"]My new Radon ZR Race 6.0      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## crs (16. Oktober 2011)

das arme..


----------



## Radon-Bonn (16. Oktober 2011)

nuttygraphics schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Foto? Ja, das habe ich zufällig parat!



Das schöne ZR Race!!!
Scheinst einen neuen Rahmen zu brauchen.
Meld dich mal vielleicht finden wir eine preisgünstige Lösung.


----------



## sugar-racer (16. Oktober 2011)

ZT Team noch nicht ganz fertig gepimt


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (16. Oktober 2011)

sugar-racer schrieb:


> ZT Team noch nicht ganz fertig gepimt



Ist die Sattelstütze nicht überm Limit?


----------



## sugar-racer (16. Oktober 2011)

@ Roxy, nö, hab sogar noch einen Zentimeter Luft, aber wird eh durch ne 400 ritchey pro ersetzt.

Lenker wurde inzwischen durch nen Ritchey pro flat ersetzt sowie Ritchey WCS Griffe verbaut.


----------



## Wadelbeisser (17. Oktober 2011)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Mein Race 6.0 Ein aktuelles Bild und ein etwas älteres Video.
> Habe jetzt einen netten Riser Lenker montiert. Die neue Sitzhaltung kommt der des Team Rahmens schon sehr nah. Jetzt sitzt es sich auf Touren richtig bequem.
> 
> My new Radon ZR Race 6.0 - YouTube


 
Mach bitte die Schutzbleche ab! Fehlen nur noch die Katzenaugen
Sonst passt der Bock


----------



## Flachzangen (17. Oktober 2011)

Was habt ihr immer gegen die Schutzbleche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (17. Oktober 2011)

nuja fürs foto hätten se schon mal weg gehört. Aber ist noch net mal halb so wild. Gibt halt leut die das auch im Alltag nutzen. Schlimmer find ich Trinkflasche, Satteltasche
und ich trag einen Ständer auf keinen Fall am Rad.... Stilbruch


----------



## xXSittiXx (17. Oktober 2011)

Ne Trinkflasche nicht ans Mountainbike? Sorry aber wofür sind dann die Löcher schon vorgebohrt? Und viele die weitere Strecken fahren haben eine am Bike, ist doch gar nicht so schlimm genau so wie die Satteltasche. Was soll man machen wenn man mitten in der Pampa nen Platten hat? Auf der Felge weiterfahren?


----------



## Flachzangen (17. Oktober 2011)

Sehe ich genauso, aber gibt scheinbar Unterschiede


----------



## Schulle (17. Oktober 2011)

Am Samstag war geiles Bike-Wetter. Mit dem Race
komme ich endlich die Burgen ohne schieben rauf 
(hätte nie gedacht so oft das große KB zu nutzen). 
Ist schon ein feines Radl das ZR Race 8.0!


----------



## FlorianDue (17. Oktober 2011)

hier mal eins vom Wochenende:


----------



## FrWi (18. Oktober 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Am Samstag war geiles Bike-Wetter. Mit dem Race
> komme ich endlich die Burgen ohne schieben rauf
> (hätte nie gedacht so oft das große KB zu nutzen).
> Ist schon ein feines Radl das ZR Race 8.0!



Bist Du da auf der Wachsenburg?


----------



## Schulle (18. Oktober 2011)

RRRRRRischtisch!!! Dein Auge ist ja Hammer.
Bin erst die Mühlenburg von Erfurt kommend
hochgefahren dann durch´n Wald zur Wachsen-
burg. Schöne Trails liegen da dazwischen. War
eine schöne 71 km Tour mit einen 21 km/h-
Durchschnitt. Wenig Hm (670) allerdings. Da
will ich mal mehr fahren. Das Bike macht auf
sowas Laune.


----------



## Tigermoeter (18. Oktober 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> hier mal eins vom Wochenende:



Sieht nach Spaß aus  Also weiße und schwarze Radons gefallen mir echt gut...


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Oktober 2011)

xXSittiXx schrieb:


> Ne Trinkflasche nicht ans Mountainbike? Sorry aber wofür sind dann die Löcher schon vorgebohrt? Und viele die weitere Strecken fahren haben eine am Bike, ist doch gar nicht so schlimm genau so wie die Satteltasche. Was soll man machen wenn man mitten in der Pampa nen Platten hat? Auf der Felge weiterfahren?




Ich find´s halt immer lustig wie sich manche anstellen wenn es um das Gewicht vom Bike geht und Unmengen an Euros investieren um noch ein paar Gramm runter zu kommen. Und danach werden Flaschenhalter montiert (1-2kg), Werkzeugtaschen und Navis, Schutzbleche, ...

An mein Rad kommen weder Flaschenhalter noch Werkzeugtaschen. Dafür hab ich mein Bike-Rucksack mit Trinksystem und Werkzeug (+Notfall-Set). 
Und mal ehrlich, solange das Bike nicht genutzt wird um auf die Arbeit oder in die Stadt,... zu fahren, kommen keine Schutzbleche dran. 

Entweder Weichei (dann fährt man sowieso nur bei Schönwetter) oder Dreckspatz (inkl. Fangopackung). Ich bin letzteres, was mir auch richtig viel Spaß macht. Und darauf kommt´s doch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (18. Oktober 2011)

Achso, mit Schutzblechen hat man also weniger Fun beim biken.
Ja, nee klar. Im Übrigen montieren diejenigen die UNMENGEN an
Euronen in den Leichtbau reinbuttern auch keine Satteltaschen, 
Schutzbleche etc. pp an Ihr Bike. Aber ein, zwei Flaschenhalter
kommen da schon ans Radl. Gute Halter wiegen auch nur um die
ca. 10-25 gr und kein Kilo. Gugg mal in den Leichtbauforum rein.
Das da einige ein bissel übertreiben ist eine andere Sache. Aber
nicht jeder der ein Race fährt ist auch gleich ein Leichtbaufanatiker
(zumindetst am Anfang nicht ).


----------



## Icetiger212 (18. Oktober 2011)

nja, aber im Winter ist die Flasche gefroren/zu kalt und im Sommer wirds Piss warm. Dan lieber im Rucksack. Und Satteltasche wird nur dreckig, ausser man nimmt Schutzbleche. Wie gesagt ne Frage das Geschmacks....


----------



## mw.dd (18. Oktober 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ich find´s halt immer lustig wie sich manche anstellen wenn es um das Gewicht vom Bike geht und Unmengen an Euros investieren um noch ein paar Gramm runter zu kommen. Und danach werden Flaschenhalter montiert (1-2kg), Werkzeugtaschen und Navis, Schutzbleche, ...
> 
> An mein Rad kommen weder Flaschenhalter noch Werkzeugtaschen. Dafür hab ich mein Bike-Rucksack mit Trinksystem und Werkzeug (+Notfall-Set).
> Und mal ehrlich, solange das Bike nicht genutzt wird um auf die Arbeit oder in die Stadt,... zu fahren, kommen keine Schutzbleche dran.
> ...



Ob man das Zusatzgewicht "Getränk" als Flasche am Fahrrad oder als Trinkblase im Rucksack mit sich rumträgt, spielt für das Systemgewicht (und darauf kommt es am Ende an) keine Rolle. Das gleiche gilt für Werkzeug etc.

Ich persönlich bin froh, wenn nicht alles in den Rucksack muß und habe deswegen eine (kleine) Satteltasche am Rad. Von der Trinkflasche bin ich weg zur Trinkblase, weil es einfach besser geht und man häufiger, bedarfsgerechter trinkt.

Schutzbleche und Ständer gehen allerdings wirklich nicht. Sind Schutzbleche nur optisch ein Verbrechen, frage ich mich, wozu man so einen Ständer an einem Mountainbike benötigt?


----------



## Schulle (18. Oktober 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schutzbleche und Ständer gehen allerdings wirklich nicht. Sind Schutzbleche nur optisch ein Verbrechen, frage ich mich, wozu man so einen Ständer an einem Mountainbike benötigt?



Da gebe ich Dir recht. Ständer geht gar nicht und Schutz-
bleche schraub ich mir auch nicht an. Aber jeder wie er
mag


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Oktober 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Gute Halter wiegen auch nur um die
> ca. 10-25 gr und kein Kilo. Gugg mal in den Leichtbauforum rein.




Der Halter alleine bringt aber nich viel, da muß dann schon ne Flasche mit Inhalt dran. Und damit hätten wir (je nach Flaschengröße) unsere 1-2kg beisammen. 

Ich denke, daß weniger Gewicht am Rad (und etwas mehr dafür im Rucksack) die Agilität vom Radl erhöht. Auf dem Rücken fällt, das weniger auf (meiner Meinung nach).


----------



## Schulle (18. Oktober 2011)

Aber der Flascheninhalt wird ja auch weniger, also auch
leichter. Lassen wir´s dabei bewenden. Hier sollen ja 
Bilder gezeigt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuttygraphics (18. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Das schöne ZR Race!!!
> Scheinst einen neuen Rahmen zu brauchen.
> Meld dich mal vielleicht finden wir eine preisgünstige Lösung.



Hi,
ja, leider habe ich wochenlang versucht einen Kontakt herzustellen. Bis ich den Rahmen einem Kumpel mit nach Bonn mitgegeben hatte. Der hat sich dann vor Ort die traurige Nachricht abgeholt, dass es keine Garantie gibt. Nagut. 
Was verstehst Du denn unter Preisgünstig?


----------



## MettiMett (20. Oktober 2011)

Wadelbeisser schrieb:


> Mach bitte die Schutzbleche ab! Fehlen nur noch die Katzenaugen
> Sonst passt der Bock



Da hatter Recht. Also Trinkflasche und Satteltasche sind doch ok, aber Hörnchen und Schutzbleche im Wald? Naja jedem sein Ding...


----------



## blubbblubb (20. Oktober 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ich denke, daß weniger Gewicht am Rad (und etwas mehr dafür im Rucksack) die Agilität vom Radl erhöht. Auf dem Rücken fällt, das weniger auf (meiner Meinung nach).



Das ist natürlich eher nicht so... Je höher der Schwerpunkt liegt, desto schlechter für das Fahrverhalten. Mit Getränk und Werkzeug nicht tief am Rahmen sondern hoch auf dem Rücken werden die Verhältnisse also ungünstiger.


----------



## Max_V (21. Oktober 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Der Halter alleine bringt aber nich viel, da muß dann schon ne Flasche mit Inhalt dran. Und damit hätten wir (je nach Flaschengröße) unsere 1-2kg beisammen.
> 
> Ich denke, daß weniger Gewicht am Rad (und etwas mehr dafür im Rucksack) die Agilität vom Radl erhöht. Auf dem Rücken fällt, das weniger auf (meiner Meinung nach).



Meine Einstellung dazu ist:
1) 9 gr. Halter & 123,35 gr. Flasche & 750 gr. Apfelsaftwasser sind abfahrbereite *882,35 gr.*  und keine 1-2kg! 
2) meine Kurzstrecke (Hausstrecke) schaffe ich mit Trinkflasche am Rad in 2-3 min. schneller. [das ist keine Einbildung!!]
3) Langstrecken fährt man sowieso mit Flasche und Blase da in die Blase nur reines Wasser gehört. und Apfelsaft & Co. in die Flasche.
4) alles was am Rad an Zubehör hängt ist wie gesagt besser wegen des Schwerpunkt und schont den Rücken.
5) Leichtwerzeuge (Co2 Pumpe/Schlauch) kommen bei mir ans Rad. Bekleidung/Multitool/erste Hilfe Pack/Trinksack an den Rücken.
6) jeden sein Blech oder Ständer! Mein optisches Wohlbefinden hängt dann sowieso nur an *meinem und an sonst keinem*.

Mfg
MAX


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (22. Oktober 2011)

Hat hier eigentlich niemand ein Slide in diesem *Giftgrün*?

Ich finde grelles Grün genial, würde aber gerne mal ein paar "real world pictures" davon sehen. Auf den offiziellen Werbefotos wird sowas ja gerne mal überbetont.


----------



## FlorianDue (22. Oktober 2011)




----------



## stefston (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Slide nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## tyrarius (25. Oktober 2011)

es ist endlich da! 
war jetzt grad auf die schnelle aufgenommen, mache die tage mal nen schönes.


----------



## Bench (26. Oktober 2011)

Lecker, nur die silberne Kurbel stört das Gesamtbild. Musst halt noch ne X9 Kurbel reinbauen


----------



## tyrarius (26. Oktober 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> Lecker, nur die silberne Kurbel stört das Gesamtbild. Musst halt noch ne X9 Kurbel reinbauen



awas, so schlimm siehts nich aus, finde ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (26. Oktober 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> Lecker, nur die silberne Kurbel stört das Gesamtbild. Musst halt noch ne X9 Kurbel reinbauen



Oder die schwarze XT Kurbel....bei der sind die Kettenblätter auf jeden Fall haltbarer als bei der X9....


----------



## konamatze (27. Oktober 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


> Oder die schwarze XT Kurbel....bei der sind die Kettenblätter auf jeden Fall haltbarer als bei der X9....



das musste ich auch schon feststellen nach ca.800 km.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## siebenacht (27. Oktober 2011)

Am Besten gleich gegen die SLX-Bashguard-36-22-Zweifachkurbel tauschen. Passt nicht nur optisch, sondern auch technisch zum Bike, denn so´n Bashguard ist bei dem Bike sinnvoll und im Gelände ist die 36er-22er-Kombi vollkommen ausreichend.

Ist nur ein Vorschlag!!!!

Gruß 78


----------



## konamatze (27. Oktober 2011)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Am Besten gleich gegen die SLX-Bashguard-36-22-Zweifachkurbel tauschen. Passt nicht nur optisch, sondern auch technisch zum Bike, denn so´n Bashguard ist bei dem Bike sinnvoll und im Gelände ist die 36er-22er-Kombi vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> Ist nur ein Vorschlag!!!!
> 
> Gruß 78



Genau das hab ich vor, 36er  reicht auf jeden Fall aus.
Wer braucht schon 30 gänge

Gruß Matze


----------



## tyrarius (27. Oktober 2011)

hehe, vielen dank für die vorschläge.
aber fürs erste bin ich leider knapp bei kasse und kann mir nicht sofort was neues holen bzw. tauschen


----------



## siebenacht (28. Oktober 2011)

Du hättest natürlich auch die XT-Kurbel im Bikemarkt verkaufen und für den Erlös 1:1 die SLX-Bashguard-Kurbel kaufen können. Aber las Dir nicht reinreden, auf jeden Fall eine gute Bikewahl. Viel Spaß damit.
Gruß 78


----------



## kevinphillip (29. Oktober 2011)

hier mein 6.0 ....


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Oktober 2011)

Des ist mal mein Slide. Fast wie beim Swoop,
nur 3 Kettenblatt geht noch weg, dann passt auch der XT Umwerfer richtig. Das Kettenblatt braucht eh kein Mensch... 
DHX Air, hat mit dem abgebauten Bottom Out Knopf, bis auf ca 3mm vom Hub Platz im Rahmen. Aber ich bin am Ãberlegen, ob ich noch diese Buchse besorge.





kosten rund 20â¬ und denn sollte es passen. 
Ãrgerlich, das die StÃ¼tze auch nicht passt. wie kann man nur 31,4 mm als MaÃ nehmen. Auch schade find ich, das man dem Kunden die MÃ¶glichkeit verwehrt am DÃ¤mpfer was zu Ã¤ndern. Denn das Bike hat ja Bikeparkfreigabe, ich mein das es fÃ¼r einen DH ala Bad Wildbad nicht ausgelegt ist, weiÃ ich auch. Aber mal ehrlich n RP23 taugt einfach nicht, schade um die Gedanken, die man in die Funktion des Hinterbaus gesteckt hat. Es wird viel Potenzial verschenkt, ich habs am Swoop gesehen. Mit RP23, nuja, DHX Coil Federweg gefÃ¼hlt ohne Ende....
Morgen wird der erste Ausritt gemacht und mal schauen wie es geht. Freu mich aber darauf nun entlich doch mal noch auf dem Bike zu hocken, Danke Herr Geissler. 

Werd auch noch mal was zu dem neuen Conti Rubber mit Black Chili schreiben.


----------



## Mithras (30. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch icetiger, nun bist endlich wieder mobil 

Jaa das mit dem Platz für nen DHX is auch so ne Sache, die mich überlegen lässt, obs nächstes Jahr ein ED wird, wobei das 8.0 von der Ausstattung und vom Preis her echt erste Sahne ist. 

Aber der RP23 raucht im Park bei nur geringfügig zu wenig Druck richtig satt durch den Federweg .. und auf Experimente mit Haribodosen hab ich keine Lust ... Ob da ein Monarch etc.. Abhilfe schafft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (30. Oktober 2011)

der mit dem Piggybag könnt interessant sein. Der sieht so aus, als ob der sehr klein baut.
Es gab auch glaub ich mnal n DHX mit flexiblem Bag?!


----------



## Mithras (30. Oktober 2011)

Der Monarch mit dem Piggy passt nicht rein, dass haben schon einige versucht, haben ne Beule in ihr Unterrohr schlagen müssen oO Slide ED und Monarch Plus 

Ja den Coil hab ich mal mit flexiblen Bag gesehen *denk* ...


----------



## Andy29 (30. Oktober 2011)

Mein Radon Stage nach 3 Stunden viel Spaß:


----------



## Icetiger212 (30. Oktober 2011)

erste Ausfahrt war ganz cool, nachdem mit der RQ 3mal das Ventil am HR abgerissen hat....
Kann man das Slide auch mit anderer Achse ausser dem Schnellspannerzeugs fahren??


----------



## Mithras (30. Oktober 2011)

die 2012 er Rahmen haben dann hinten ne Steckachse ..


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Oktober 2011)

JOA, hätten sie auch schon 2011 machen können  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (31. Oktober 2011)

Hatte bisher auch noch nie mit dem Schnellspanner Zicken.
Nur an der Vorderachse des 6.0 is die Kombination Rock Shox Revelation + Schnellspanner + Mavic Crossride ist recht "Seitenflexibel" .. 

Dafür hatte das Bike in der Foreseason-Ausstattung aber ein geniales P/L-Verhältnis .. und statt der Formula die von mir bevorzugtere Avid Elixir R Bremse dran


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (31. Oktober 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal: Race 7.0




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Das Foto ist kurz nach der Abholung entstanden, das ist also nicht die tatsächliche Sitzposition.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (31. Oktober 2011)

ist das ein 2012er Modell???


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Oktober 2011)

Sieht sieht stark nach einem 2012 Modell aus, und was hat es mit dem SolarWorld Sticker auf sich ?!


----------



## Kolbenpapst (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist mein eX-AM, in der Rock Shox Variante mit der schönen Delle


----------



## Magierer (31. Oktober 2011)

fein! Und bist du auch so zufrieden, wie Milchbubi1987 geschrieben hat hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544632?


----------



## Kolbenpapst (31. Oktober 2011)

Definitiv...
Der Monarch RC3 Plus HV leistet im Slide, aus meiner Sicht, einen besseren Dienst als der RP23.
Fühlt sich echt nach mehr Federweg an!
Was die Lyrik angeht..die kann ich nur mit der Revelation (ehemals Slide 6.0 foreseason) vergleichen und das war auch ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht 
Verstehe nicht warum nicht mal ein Rock Shox Setup ab Werk gibt. Ob das an dem Gewichtsvorteil für den Zeitschriften Test liegt?


----------



## Magierer (31. Oktober 2011)

der Klub der ohne RP23 zufriedeneren Slide Fahrer wird zusehens grösser


----------



## --MAXI-- (31. Oktober 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> ist das ein 2012er Modell???



Bekommt das 2012 Race nicht den Vierkant-Rohrsatz zum Steuerrohr hin?

Sieht mir nach einem 2011 mit 2012 Decals aus.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Oktober 2011)

lyrik, fetterer dämpfer aber dann ein racing ralph drauf.
geht für mich nicht so ganz zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (31. Oktober 2011)

--MAXI-- schrieb:


> Bekommt das 2012 Race nicht den Vierkant-Rohrsatz zum Steuerrohr hin?
> 
> Sieht mir nach einem 2011 mit 2012 Decals aus.



Das kann natürlich sein. Sieht halt optisch nach einem 2012er aus wegen dem neuem Schriftzug.


----------



## stevie29 (31. Oktober 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> ist das ein 2012er Modell???


 
Ich glaube nicht, das neue ZR Race hat innenverlegte Züge und ein dünneres Oberrohr.
Kann man auf FB sehen:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=3&theater


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen.



TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> ist das ein 2012er Modell???





Themeankitty schrieb:


> Sieht sieht stark nach einem 2012 Modell aus, und was hat es mit dem SolarWorld Sticker auf sich ?!





--MAXI-- schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach einem 2011 mit 2012 Decals aus.



Nun, es würde mich zwar sehr freuen, wenn ich behaupten dürfte bereits jetzt ein 2012er Modell zu fahren, aber nein. Es ist "nur" ein gewöhnliches 2011er.

Ich bin noch relativ neu in der Materie. Eure Nachfrage lässt mich  vermuten, dass das kein RADON Standarddesign ist?!

Vielleicht trägt zur Aufklärung bei, dass das Bike von RADON einmalig bei  'ner Veranstaltung als Vorführrad genutzt wurde. Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, dass in diesem Zusammenhang etwas am Design gefummelt wurde und SolarWorld, als  Partner von RADON, auch 'nen Aufkleber  draufpeppen durfte.

Wie auch immer... mir gefällt die Aufmachung sehr gut und auch der SolarWorld Aufkleber darf bleiben.


----------



## Icetiger212 (31. Oktober 2011)

damit ihr mal seht, wieviel Luft noch ist




Heut erste 50 km Tour gemacht, Klettern tut er ganz gut, bergab geht auch , was mcih nervt, das man in nem Enduro nicht genug Platz für die Reifen einplant. Ich hab ca 3 mm zum Rahmen, bei 2,1 bar Luftdruck. Des Gerumpel mit den Steinen nervt mich beim fahren.
Aber vielleicht sollte man ja auch hier n 2.1 Nobi Nic montieren.... schön wars trotzdem.


----------



## Mithras (1. November 2011)

Was auch noch gut kommt, (falls nicht schon gemacht) Kette um 2 Glieder kürzen! Hilft wahre Wunder gegen das lästige Kette an Kettenstrebe Geschlage .. 

Der DHX ohne Kappe passt wahrscheinlich gerade so oder?


----------



## Themeankitty (1. November 2011)

Sollt ich auch mal machen! Danke für die Idee!


----------



## a13 (1. November 2011)

Mein einfaches Team wieder...


----------



## Icetiger212 (2. November 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Sollt ich auch mal machen! Danke für die Idee!



Joph hilft wunder, aber werd mir noch im Winter ne schaltbare Kettenführung ala Bionicon basteln. Denn 40 Tacken ist arg fett für 10g Material.



> Der DHX ohne Kappe passt wahrscheinlich gerade so oder?



ja, nachdem ich mir mal n Querschnitt vom Piggybag angeschaut hab, konnte ich die Verstell schraube noch ca 1,5 Umdrehungen rein machen. Die Kappe kannst zwar nun nicht mehr anschrauben, aber zum aufdrehen, gehts auch so. Es werden so ca 4mm vom Hub nicht mehr genutzt. Darum werd ich mal das Bush set was ich im vorletzten Beitrag schon gepostet hab mal testen. Der Shop ist nur noch nicht online von denen. es verkürzt den Hub zwar etwas, ich den es werden so ca 3mm sein und den passt des. 
Auch wenn dann evtl nur noch 155 mm FW zur Verfügung stehen, allein durch den DHX ist das eine Bereicherung und im Gegensatz zu manch anderen hab ich das Problem nicht, das der mittlere Federweg durchrauscht...

Das Problem hab ich mit den Contis auch in Griff bekommen. Die Reifenflanke in der Felge hab ich mit Nitro  abgewischt, damit alle Fettrückstände weg sind und dann mit Schleifpapier angeraut. Dabei hab ich bei meiner Ringle Felge gleich noch das Ventilloch aufgebohrt.... 

Und ich hab Festegestellt, das wir in Gap doch n paar gute Trails haben....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2011)

@ a13: ist das ne Sektor? Die Gabel sieht so lang aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a13 (2. November 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ a13: ist das ne Sektor? Die Gabel sieht so lang aus?



Ja, die Dart war mir nicht stabil genug. Fahre die Sektor auf 120mm und wenn ich drauf sitze sind es dann noch gute 100mm


----------



## kevinphillip (3. November 2011)

radon stax edition


----------



## Icetiger212 (3. November 2011)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> radon stax edition



mega porno...  Schön


----------



## katze2 (3. November 2011)

An alle: schaut mal hier rein: interressanter fred, bez radon:

Radon löscht hier ganze 3 freds, beleidigt, und löscht heimlich später ebendiese beleidigungen, schweigt sich dann aus, bzw löscht wieder: lest mal hier, hier kann nicht /schwerer gelöscht werden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8894474#post8894474


----------



## fissenid (4. November 2011)

katze2 schrieb:


> An alle: schaut mal hier rein: interressanter fred, bez radon:
> 
> Radon löscht hier ganze 3 freds, beleidigt, und löscht heimlich später ebendiese beleidigungen, schweigt sich dann aus, bzw löscht wieder: lest mal hier, hier kann nicht /schwerer gelöscht werden:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8894474#post8894474



Eure Probleme möchte ich haben!!!!!


----------



## Flachzangen (4. November 2011)

@katze2
danke für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashswoop (4. November 2011)

Bin seit Jahren Radon Kunde und muss sagen das der Service den die bieten bei mir bis jetzt Oberklasse war, Lieferzeiten besonders was Teile angeht sind die Superschnell, Preis / Leistung  ist klasse und bei meinem defektem Swoop haben die sich richtig ins Zeug geschmissen das ich nur sehr gutes über die Jungs sagen kann.

So wie man in den Wald schreit......

Manche Jungs sind halt nur auf der Tastatur die harten, und sonst fahren sie Schutzbleche und Satteltäschchen


----------



## kevinphillip (4. November 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> mega porno...  Schön


danke


----------



## Schulle (5. November 2011)

Ein schöneres Ende nach 70km kann es nicht geben 

@katze2
gel, Du hast z.Zt. kein Bike und willst deshalb einigen das biken
mit Deinem Stuss vermiesen. Bei mir wird es Dir aber net gelingen.
Und noch was: ICH MAG MEIN RADON UND BIN AUCH MIT DEM
SERVICVE ZU 100% ZUFRIEDEN. Radon ist schon um seine Kunden
bemüht. Das kann ich von meiner Seite aus versichern. Mit solchen
Leuten wie Katze2 hat man nun mal immer seine Probleme, weil man
es denen nie recht machen kann. Selbst wenn Die ein Bike geschenkt
bekommen, würden die nörgeln.


----------



## Schulle (5. November 2011)

@kevinphillip
geil


----------



## FFreak (8. November 2011)

Hier mal der aktuelle Ausbauzustand meines Silde AM von 2011:


















Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind jederzeit erwünscht


----------



## FlorianDue (8. November 2011)

hier nochmal mein Slide ED auf dem Trail, ist zu verkaufen ( siehe meine Bikemarkt- Anzeigen)


----------



## sashswoop (9. November 2011)

Mein Neues, bisschen gepimt


----------



## Icetiger212 (9. November 2011)

der Baron, nicht ne Nummer too much für n Enduro?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (9. November 2011)

@FFreak: wie hast du die ganzen Decals abbekommen?


----------



## sashswoop (9. November 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> der Baron, nicht ne Nummer too much für n Enduro?


 
gegen meine MM 2.5 sieht der aus wie vom Trekkingrad is halt n bischen schwer gewogene 1180 gr. Ich fahre gerne wenig Druck und es gibt da bei den Faltreifen einfach nichts was da ein Kompromiss wäre!

Ich probier den jetzt mal und poste dann mal meine Eindrücke!

das mit dem Decals entfernen würde mich auch brennend Interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2011)

ist das der 2.5er baron? oder der 2,3er?


----------



## FFreak (9. November 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> @FFreak: wie hast du die ganzen Decals abbekommen?



Angefangen hats mit gelegentlchem Schuhkontakt an der Kettenstrebe. Das sah nach ner Weile doof abgewetzt aus. Dann habe ich mehr durch Zufall beim reinigen der Bremsen mit Bremsenreiniger Spray bemerkt, dass die Schriftzüge recht einfach wegzurubbeln sind.
Ich nutze den Bremsenreiniger von "Muc Off". 

Das schwarz des Rahmens hat es nicht angegriffen, hab das aber auch recht vorsichtig weggerubbelt...


----------



## roundround (9. November 2011)

Hab mir gerade das ZR Race 6.0 X7 bestellt.
Grüße


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (9. November 2011)

Klingt gut mit dem Muc Off. Sieht auch gut aus ohne die ganzen Decals.


----------



## sashswoop (10. November 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ist das der 2.5er baron? oder der 2,3er?


 
2,5 und der hält richtig gut man kann nur nicht ohne Google schnell fahren der schmeisst so einiges hoch an Material!


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. November 2011)

Hab ich auch festgestellt. Die BCC scheiß schmeist ordentlich Dreck und Kies durch die Gegend.


----------



## Eisbein (11. November 2011)

sashswoop schrieb:


> 2,5 und der hält richtig gut man kann nur nicht ohne Google schnell fahren der schmeisst so einiges hoch an Material!



dann find ich knapp 1200g gut! vll. mal merken fürs trial rad...


----------



## finn89 (11. November 2011)

Nagelneues Skeen 8.0 in angemessener Umgebung... 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1012710


----------



## Deleted 88586 (13. November 2011)

Heute auf dem Rückweg vom RADON Testival im Naturpark Siebengebirge.







Ich mag es, wenn die Blätter unter meinen Rädern knistern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashswoop (13. November 2011)

Artgerechte Haltung:


----------



## radonaut (13. November 2011)

ZR Team 6.0


----------



## roundround (14. November 2011)

Oh, schön in rot!
Ich musste ja weiß nehmen, Fotos mache ich, wenn das Rad bald endlich da ist und ich unterwegs war 
Die neuen Pedale mit Schuhen sind schon da.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (16. November 2011)

Im goldenen November unterwegs! Das Rad kann käuflich erworben werden ! Ist ein Unikat und so nicht noch einmal unterwegs. Bei Interesse PN!
Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (16. November 2011)

das radon der freundin:

bla bla, kein helm, bla; war eine 10hm zwischen abfahrt im aufstieg...







und noch mal aufstieg


----------



## Magierer (16. November 2011)

Wow! seehr schöön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (17. November 2011)

Mal noch aus wärmeren Tagen 

Jaa die Schuhe gehen rein optisch garnicht .. wurden mittlerweile auch ersetzt


----------



## Deleted 88586 (17. November 2011)

Sind das noch alte BW-Treter ... ?


----------



## Mithras (17. November 2011)

Jupp  schauen grottig aus, haben aber nen super Halt auf den Plattformpedalen *g*


----------



## romanb7 (18. November 2011)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung:



Wer hat denn da abgeschaut?


----------



## sashswoop (19. November 2011)

Bis auf nen anders farbigen Lenker is glaube ich nicht viel gemeinsam


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. November 2011)

Doch klar, sieht man ja wohl.....



Das is das gleiche Bike ð±


----------



## sashswoop (20. November 2011)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Doch klar, sieht man ja wohl.....
> 
> 
> 
> Das is das gleiche Bike ð±




Sagt jemand der sowas fÃ¤hrt!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. November 2011)

Und jetzt? Willste die Hörnchendiskussion starten? Oder gehts ums Einsteigermodell? Klär mich auf


----------



## o_aig_o (21. November 2011)

Hallo,
wollte mir ein Fully mit Rohloff Schaltung zulegen, habe jetzt paar tage herumgesucht und eigentlich gar nicht so viel gefunden.

Glaube ich bin hier auch im falschen forum  aber hab kein besseres oder aktuellers gefunden deswegen hoff ich das mir trotzdem jemand hilft < pc noob 

nen fully wollte ich mir zulegen weil ich rückenschmerzen habe und mir jemand sagte dann unbedingt ein fully und ne rohloff weil mir jemand sagte das die geil wäre. Aber Fully + rohloff gibt wohl Tretverluste.    lch
bin sowieso kein Profi und werde nie sehr viele km fahren denke mal wenn ich echt gut bin 1000 km im Jahr.

habe nun herum gesucht und kenn mich wirklich kaum aus aber wenn ich was kaufe will ich auch was gescheites, habe jetzt 2 bikes im Visier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hai-Fully-vo...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item5ae394cbc7 wohl ein kleiner fahrrad laden bei ebay und habe noch dieses hier gefunden www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/9912010408-1-604/Mountainbikes/Full-Suspension-_vollgefedert_-26-Zoll/Morphium/Morphium-T-2012.htm son morphium ich weiss auch nicht welches besser ist von den beiden oder ob die überhaupt gut sind bzw ob es für das Geld auch bessere Fahrräder gibt oder ob es diese Fahrräder günstiger gibt :-( wenn ihr mir andere Fahrräder empfiehlt ist das auch nicht schlimm will auch nicht zu teuer einkaufen und bitte nur tips geben wenn ihr auch echt Ahnung habt *grins* ist nicht böse gemeint. wollt mich ja auch durchschlagen aber es gibt sooo viele unterschiedliche marken andere gabeln ketten bremsen habe keine ahnung. Von meinem Gefühl her würd ich eher zu dem Fahrrad auf Ebay tendieren kommt mir irgendwie vertrauens erweckender vor bei dem anderen steht viel tuning potential besser gleich nen teureres zu kaufen lol was würdet ihr sagen ???? lohnt sich eines von beiden oder Finger weg ! oder was ganz anderes


----------



## mw.dd (21. November 2011)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> ...



Kaufberatung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (21. November 2011)

Rohloff ist natürlich ne schöne sache, aber wenn du nicht viel fährst und nix viel ahnung hast.....schau dich doch erst mal um und kaufe ein bike weit unter 2000 umdenn anfang zu machen.

Schau dich doch mal hier um: http://www.bike-discount.de/

viel spass

cu M.


----------



## Deleted 88586 (21. November 2011)

Ich würde erst einmal etwas gegen den schmerzenden Rücken unternehmen ... und dann das "passende" Bike im Laden suchen und ausprobieren. Gerade die richtige Sitzposition hat entscheidende Auswirkungen auf deinen Rücken. 

Und warum so viel Hightech, wenn du nur Gelegenheitsfahrer bist? Oder geht's dir auch um's "gesehen werden"?


----------



## o_aig_o (21. November 2011)

ja wenn ich mir nen fahrrad hole will ich auch nen richtiges und 2000 euro geht noch hab jetzt eins für 1300 das macht mir keinen spass find ich doof. 
will einfach was wo ich dann meine ruhe hab geb ich lieber mehr aus fahre dafür halt keinen bmw ist mir mein geld zu schade lieber nen geiles fahrrad aber das tut ja auch nichts zur sache.

welches von den beiden rädern würdet ihr nehmen ???

oder doch nen ganz anderes und finger weg ?

oder sind die ihr Geld wert kann man nichts verkehrt machen.
aber doch bitte ne entscheidung zwischen den beiden


----------



## Max_V (21. November 2011)

Ja es gibt ein Rundum-Sorglosbike für Leute mit Geld!! 
Es heißt anders...jedoch befindest du dich im Radonforum! Einem Herstellerforum, das dazu gedacht ist über Radons mit Radonauten und Hersteller zu diskutieren.  

Wenn du das (lt. Werbung) Sorglosbike willst, wäre das das KATZ...jedoch lese ich gerade auf deren HP... :-(   schade.


----------



## o_aig_o (21. November 2011)

ja wie heisst es denn ich weiss nicht wo ich es schreiben soll ?
hoffe ja auch nur auf eine gute antwort die mir mir weiter hilft dieses, dieses oder ein ganz anderes bei der auswahl zwischen diesen beiden am besten so . auf jedenfall das eine das hat bessere scheibenbremsen. keine ahnung oder halt ein anderes Fahrrad dann bin ich ja auch leise wo soll ich das denn hinschreiben oder was neues eröffnen ? kenne mich nicht gut aus mit dem internet bin froh das jetzt hier geht hab echt keine ahnung von anmelden und so hab gestern ne stunde gebraucht um sowas hier zu finden bin älterer jahrgang.

ne gute antwort wo das mit den beiden rädern aufgelistet ist welches das bessere Rad ist oder ne andere meinung bräuchte ich mal

wieso kaufst du dir so ein Rad hol dir lieber dieses ist die bessere wahl  das wär soooo schöön


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. November 2011)

Vergiß' den Blödsinn mit der Rohloffnabe - in einem Fully ist die nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen (im Hardtail jederzeit!) auch wenn das "Jemand" erzählt hat...
Hol' dir ein schönes Stage oder besser ein Slide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (das kann ich wärmstens empfehlen) mehr Bike für das Geld ist kaum bekommen!


----------



## Max_V (21. November 2011)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> ja wie heisst es denn ich weiss nicht wo ich es schreiben soll ?
> hoffe ja auch nur auf eine gute antwort die mir mir weiter hilft dieses, dieses oder ein ganz anderes bei der auswahl zwischen diesen beiden am besten so . auf jedenfall das eine das hat bessere scheibenbremsen. keine ahnung oder halt ein anderes Fahrrad dann bin ich ja auch leise wo soll ich das denn hinschreiben oder was neues eröffnen ? kenne mich nicht gut aus mit dem internet bin froh das jetzt hier geht hab echt keine ahnung von anmelden und so hab gestern ne stunde gebraucht um sowas hier zu finden bin älterer jahrgang.
> 
> ne gute antwort wo das mit den beiden rädern aufgelistet ist welches das bessere Rad ist oder ne andere meinung bräuchte ich mal
> ...




Radon=Ausstattung und Preis sind unschlagbar!!!
andere Hersteller=andere Inovationen usw.
NACH DEINER VORSTELLUNG musst du ein Rad kaufen und nicht nach der deines Nachbars, oder Freund, oder sogar eines Unbekannten im Forum! 
Dann wenn du hier im Radonbereich eine sinnvolle Kaufempfehlung willst:
-STAGE 7.0 (120/125mm)
-SKEEN 9.0 (120/115mm)
-SKEEN CARBON 8.0 (110/115mm)
-SLIDE 7.0 (150>/140mm)
-SLIDE ED 8.0 (160>/160mm)
 Alle im 2000er Bereich...gibt bei Radon natürlich auch Teurere und Bessere!


----------



## Mithras (21. November 2011)

Jepp P/L is echt gut .. wenns was fürs Gröbere sein soll, warten aufs neue Swoop, oder bei Canyon umschauen *duck*


----------



## Deleted 88586 (21. November 2011)

... und das Skeen 8.0 bekommst du zur Zeit für 1839.- anstelle 2299.- ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (22. November 2011)

.


----------



## o_aig_o (23. November 2011)

Hab mir die Räder angeschaut. Das Skeen Carbon 8.0 find ich sieht ganz gut aus ob es von der funktion her besser ist als die anderen weiss ich nicht. Schaut aber ganz gut aus.

Hätte aber trotzdem gerne ne Rohloff und nen Fully aber wenn es so schlecht ist. Ich kenn halt Kettenschaltungen hatte immer nur Probleme damit, knacken und der Gang geht nicht richtig rein muss ich als weitertreten 3 Umdrehungen bis die Kette umspringt. Da hab ich halt überhaupt kein Bock drauf, hatte allerdings auch noch nie son teures Fahrrad vielleicht geht das dann besser muss man aber wohl auch immer nachstellen hab ich auch keine lust zu lol.
 Bei der Rohloff denk ich halt das sie immer gleich ist drauf steigen und los fahren ohne probleme aber wenn sie übersetzung so schlecht ist bei nem fully hm von denen angesagten find ich das carbon skeen am besten für 2000 sonst hol ich mir halt das


----------



## konamatze (23. November 2011)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> Hab mir die Räder angeschaut. Das Skeen Carbon 8.0 find ich sieht ganz gut aus ob es von der funktion her besser ist als die anderen weiss ich nicht. Schaut aber ganz gut aus.
> 
> Hätte aber trotzdem gerne ne Rohloff und nen Fully aber wenn es so schlecht ist. Ich kenn halt Kettenschaltungen hatte immer nur Probleme damit, knacken und der Gang geht nicht richtig rein muss ich als weitertreten 3 Umdrehungen bis die Kette umspringt. Da hab ich halt überhaupt kein Bock drauf, hatte allerdings auch noch nie son teures Fahrrad vielleicht geht das dann besser muss man aber wohl auch immer nachstellen hab ich auch keine lust zu lol.
> Bei der Rohloff denk ich halt das sie immer gleich ist drauf steigen und los fahren ohne probleme aber wenn sie übersetzung so schlecht ist bei nem fully hm von denen angesagten find ich das carbon skeen am besten für 2000 sonst hol ich mir halt das



Eine Rohloffnabe muss auch nachgestellt und gewartet werden(Ölwechsel)

Gruß Matze


----------



## Deleted 88586 (23. November 2011)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> Hab mir die Räder angeschaut. Das Skeen Carbon 8.0 find ich sieht ganz gut aus ob es von der funktion her besser ist als die anderen weiss ich nicht. Schaut aber ganz gut aus.
> 
> Hätte aber trotzdem gerne ne Rohloff und nen Fully aber wenn es so schlecht ist. Ich kenn halt Kettenschaltungen hatte immer nur Probleme damit, knacken und der Gang geht nicht richtig rein muss ich als weitertreten 3 Umdrehungen bis die Kette umspringt. *Da hab ich halt überhaupt kein Bock drauf, hatte allerdings auch noch nie son teures Fahrrad vielleicht geht das dann besser muss man aber wohl auch immer nachstellen hab ich auch keine lust zu *lol.
> Bei der Rohloff denk ich halt das sie immer gleich ist drauf steigen und los fahren ohne probleme aber wenn sie übersetzung so schlecht ist bei nem fully hm von denen angesagten find ich das carbon skeen am besten für 2000 sonst hol ich mir halt das



Wer sich ein Bike in der Preisklasse zulegen möchte, der sollte auch "Lust" auf Wartung und Pflege haben ... sonst wirst du nicht lange Spaß daran haben. Und da ist es egal, ob du 'ne Roloff Speedhub oder Shimano/Sram Schaltung im Einsatz hast. 
Was ich aber bei dir immer wieder herauslese ist, dass es dir wohl offensichtlich darum geht, dass dein Bike "gut aussieht" ... ohne die Technik, die dahinter steht, zu beachten. Du solltest mal in 'nen guten Bikeladen in deiner Nähe gehen und dir mal Bikes ab 2000.- zeigen lassen. Die kannst du dann Probe fahren und selbst feststellen, wie gut oder wie schlecht eine hochwertige Kettenschaltung (XT oder XTR / X9 oder X0), auch unter Last, funktioniert.


----------



## Max_V (23. November 2011)

o_aig_o schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mir ein Fully mit Rohloff Schaltung zulegen..
> 
> nen fully wollte ich mir zulegen weil ich rÃ¼ckenschmerzen habe und mir jemand sagte dann unbedingt ein fully und ne rohloff weil mir jemand sagte das die geil wÃ¤re. Aber Fully + rohloff gibt wohl Tretverluste.    lch
> ...




Jedes auch noch so grottige Bike hat Tuning-Potenzial! Praktisch lÃ¤sst sich jedes Teil am Bike gegen ein besseres austauschen.
Nun kannst du dir auch deines TUNEN...

Falls es kein Fully ist verstehe ich deinen Neukauf. Jedoch sollte man wie ich schon oben beschrieben habe, bei deiner erwarteten Km-Leistung nicht auf das ausschauen oder Carbon oder sonstwelchen Schnick-schnack gehen sondern einfach ein Bike kaufen das zu dir und deinem Fahrstil passt!!
(es gibt viele mit 10.000de hm im Jahr zurÃ¼cklegen und die ein Fully mit 1400â¬ fahren weil es ausreicht, zu ihnen und ihrem Fahrgewohnheiten passt)
Die Unterschiede der Hersteller liegt sowieso nur in der QualitÃ¤t des Rahmen der Geometrie und dem Preis. Der Rest ist zu 90% Komponenten die du sowieso kaufen kannst.
WARTUNG benÃ¶tigt jedes Bike  ...und musst du auch jedes Auto wenn es laufen soll egal ob Golf/BMW/Audi oder Porsche... 

Da ich jetzt hier aber einige schÃ¶ne Fotos von Radons in freier Wildbahn sehen mÃ¶chte, nun weiter im Thema: ZEIGT HER EURE RADONS!


----------



## Schulle (23. November 2011)

Ähm... sollten hier nicht Bilder gezeigt werden? Man, für
den Sch.... gibt es doch andere Thread´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 88586 (23. November 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Ähm... sollten hier nicht Bilder gezeigt werden? Man, für
> den Sch.... gibt es doch andere Thread´s!




yep, recht hast du ...


----------



## romanb7 (23. November 2011)

Mal wieder was zum Thema


----------



## Keks_nascher (23. November 2011)

Was sind das für Lenker? Sowohl der Neongrüne als auch der Lilane ?!


----------



## mara174 (23. November 2011)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Was sind das fÃ¼r Lenker? Sowohl der NeongrÃ¼ne als auch der Lilane ?!



Das sind SIXPACK menace,

Allerdings ist Romans Lenker ROT, nicht Lila ð


----------



## romanb7 (24. November 2011)

Der Unterschied ist, dass das rote eloxiert und der grüne lackiert ist. Daher wirkt das rot auf dem Bild so komisch.

Hier nochmal nen anderes Bild


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. November 2011)

Gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut 

Danke für das extra Bild !


----------



## romanb7 (24. November 2011)

Dafür sind wir ja da 
Hab auch die passenden Pedale und mittlerweile auch die Sattelklemme in dem Rot.

EDIT:

Da ich/wir aber nicht zu den Leuten gehören, denen es um jedes Gramm Gewicht am Rad geht, hat es bei der Auswahl der Teile auch keine Rolle gespielt, wieviel der Lenker/die Pedale/die Sattelklemme mehr oder weniger wiegt wie die Originalteile.
In dem Fall war es halt die Form des Syntace Lenkers, die uns nicht gepasst haben. 
Und die originalen Bärentatzen sind ja auch nicht so der Burner.
Trotzdem steht die funktionalität der Teile noch vor der Optik, aber wenn man beides kombinieren kann........ why not? (abgesehen von der Sattelklemme, die originale ist auch gut)


----------



## mara174 (25. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass das rote eloxiert ... Ist



*NEID* ð

DafÃ¼r leuchtet meiner im Dunkeln
ð¡


----------



## Robby2107 (26. November 2011)

mara174 schrieb:


> *NEID* ð
> 
> *DafÃ¼r leuchtet meiner im Dunkeln*
> ð¡




Beweisfoto!!


----------



## romanb7 (26. November 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Beweisfoto!!



WORD!
Meines WissenS nach, hab ich ihn noch net leuchten gesehn........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipooh (26. November 2011)

Mein ZR Team 7.0
Letzte Woche bekommen,
umgerüstet/nachgerüstet bis jetzt:

Schwalbe Big Apple 60-559 (da ist reichlich Platz)
Seitenständer (auf den Fotos noch nicht, der kam erst heute)
Vorbau, kürzer und verstellbar, bisher aber noch nicht hochgestellt
Klickfix, Lenkertasche, umgebaut auf Klickfix wegen der Lenkerdicke
Klingel
Halter für Smartphone
Griffe
Rücklicht
(Frontlicht ist in der Tasche und derzeit eigentlich nicht nutzbar wegen der Tasche, da muss noch ein Aufsatz für Klickfix her)
Speichenreflektoren
Sattel


----------



## internetsurfer (26. November 2011)

Gefällt mir richtig gut das Team mit den Straßenreifen. Solange es nur Feldwege sind bieten die sicher genügend Halt. Überlege gerade mit einen zweiten LRS mit den Reifen zu kaufen...


----------



## mipooh (26. November 2011)

Da es ja recht herbstlich ist, bin ich heute viel (in Waldstücken) über matschiges Laub gefahren (hat gestern geregnet) und hier und da war der Boden etwas weich. Ich hatte nicht einmal irgendein Gefühl von mangelndem Grip. Nun bin ich aber auch ein gemütlicher Fahrer, der sowieso noch nie eine Haftungsgrenze eines Reifens gesucht hat. Aber vor dem Team 7.0 hatte ich ein Trekkingbike mit 42er Reifen, Starrgabel und etwas mehr Druck, das mich unter ähnlichen Bedingungen gelegentlich die Luft anhalten liess.
Dass Balloonreifen Kopfsteinpflaster wegbügeln ist übrigens ein Gerücht... tun sie nicht wirklich. Aber gegenüber der Originalbereifung ist es doch ein deutlicher Unterschied im Komfort.


----------



## FFreak (26. November 2011)

mipooh schrieb:


> Dass Balloonreifen Kopfsteinpflaster wegbügeln ist übrigens ein Gerücht... tun sie nicht wirklich. Aber gegenüber der Originalbereifung ist es doch ein deutlicher Unterschied im Komfort.



Was fährst du für einen Luftdruck bei welchem Körpergewicht?


----------



## mipooh (26. November 2011)

Ich habe die ja heute erstmalig gefahren und zwar mit 2,5 bar bei ca 120 kg Körpergewicht. Evtl könnte man mit knapp 2 bar noch etwas Komfort rausholen, nur brauche ich eigentlich nicht mehr. Wann fährt man schon noch über Kopfsteinpflaster?
Da war ein kleines Stück und das war durchaus erträglich, nur eben nicht "weggebügelt". Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich auch die Federgabel meist ungelocked lasse, die dann auch noch einiges wegnimmt.


----------



## Dumens100 (30. November 2011)

meins  ist aus dem Jahre 2007


----------



## romanb7 (30. November 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> WORD!
> Meines WissenS nach, hab ich ihn noch net leuchten gesehn........



Sie hat nen Rückzieher gemacht, Photoshop wollte nicht so wie sie


----------



## Robby2107 (1. Dezember 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Sie hat nen Rückzieher gemacht, Photoshop wollte nicht so wie sie


 

Schade, wäre mal was neues gewesen.


----------



## romanb7 (1. Dezember 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Schade, wäre mal was neues gewesen.



Jap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mara174 (1. Dezember 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Jap



Zumindest fÃ¤llt der mehr auf als andere!

ð


----------



## *** (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Radon Bike Fans,

anbei mein neues Race Bike:
Radon Black Sin 10:0
Sram XX komplett Ausstattung
DT Swiss XRC Race Gabel
Syntrace Carbon Parts
No Tubes Felgen
Gewicht: 8,4 Kg.

Jetzt gehts los...


----------



## internetsurfer (3. Dezember 2011)

Nice one, das Black Sin 10.0. Schon gefahren?


----------



## *** (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
leider nur sehr kurz, hat enorm Vortrieb, geht gut ab.




internetsurfer schrieb:


> Nice one, das Black Sin 10.0. Schon gefahren?


----------



## a13 (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Black Sin gefällt mir, aber für Carbon bin ich zu schwer 

Mein Radon war ausnahmsweise mal sauber... 









Natürlich habe ich es wieder dreckig gemacht!!!


----------



## romanb7 (5. Dezember 2011)

a13 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich es wieder dreckig gemacht!!!



so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a13 (5. Dezember 2011)

romanb7 schrieb:


> so?



yo!! :d:d


----------



## romanb7 (5. Dezember 2011)

a13 schrieb:


> yo!! :d:d



Dann hat sich das putzen ja gelohnt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dede21 (5. Dezember 2011)

@a13

Johannestürmchen

Man hat einen schönen Blick von da.


----------



## a13 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mich nicht einmal umgesehen. Ziel war nur, das blöde Fahrrad mal in sauber zu fotografieren und dann "ne Runde zu fahren". Da kam die Aussicht leider zu kurz... 



Dede21 schrieb:


> @a13
> 
> Johannestürmchen
> 
> Man hat einen schönen Blick von da.


----------



## catchmyshadow (5. Dezember 2011)

für die dunkle Jahreszeit: 





ich weiß, es ist nicht ganz STVO-konform, aber besser als garnichts und schicker als die herkömlichen Katzenaugen


----------



## a13 (5. Dezember 2011)

catchmyshadow schrieb:


> für die dunkle Jahreszeit:
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg3743b9jvv.jpg
> 
> ich weiß, es ist nicht ganz STVO-konform, aber besser als garnichts und schicker als die herkömlichen Katzenaugen



Ich find's gut! Auch wenn ich sämtlichen Schmodder vom Bike wieder entfernt habe. In der Elternzeit kann man ja im Hellen und mit Rucksack fahren


----------



## Keks_nascher (7. Dezember 2011)

@A13: RS Sektor? Mit wieviel Federweg fahrst du denn da immer so?


----------



## Crosser79 (8. Dezember 2011)

Heir mal mein erster Beitrag...

Zu sehen ist ein Stage in 16"


----------



## a13 (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Sektor ist eigentlich immer auf knapp 120mm eingestellt und ich drücke sie beim Aufsitzen dann etwas runter. Als wir sie montiert hatten, kamen wir dann auf gut 100mm - jetzt hab ich aber 20kg Körpergewicht abgeworfen und sie geht nicht mehr ganz so runter. 

Eins meiner gesteckten Ziele für dieses Jahr, habe ich auch noch erledigt:

Den Ölberg.... hab ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt.


----------



## Mithras (8. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!  20Kg das is ne Menge, hab ich auch  schon mal hinter mich gebracht, mein altes leider verschiedenes Kona hat mir dabei treue Dienste geleistet *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gi7mo (9. Dezember 2011)

mein 2010er stage, etwas aufgemotzt


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2011)

das radon von der freundin hat gestern etwas gewicht verlohren 

damit sollte es jetzt knapp unter 14kg liegen. 2. und 3. kettenblatt brauchen wir in den alpen eigentlich nie, zumindest bei dem was wir so veranstalten.
vll. kommt da noch eine eigenbau kettenführung ran, aber erst mal schauen obs auch so geht.


achja, die rohre sind nicht die die allerdicksten, im ober und im unterrohr ist schon eine g'scheite delle...


----------



## internetsurfer (10. Dezember 2011)

Tolles Bike und tolle Muschi;-) Kann man dieses silberne Kreuz an der Kurbel nicht auch noch irgendwie abmachen?


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Dezember 2011)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Tolles Bike und tolle Muschi;-) Kann man dieses silberne Kreuz an der Kurbel nicht auch noch irgendwie abmachen?




Ich glaube das gehört mit zur Kurbel selber, oder?!
Notfalls einfach schwarz matt lackieren, dann fällt es weniger auf.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2011)

das ist auf die kurbel gepresst!
Warscheinlich bekommt man es nur mit roher gewalt ab und dann auch nicht mehr drauf.

Außerdem soll da noch ein rockring drauf. eventuell, vielleicht, irgentwann 

Ich bin auf meinem noch nicht aufgesetzt und ich triale schon viel rum auf den trails...


----------



## Disten (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann zeige ich auch mal mein 1 woche altes Radon ZR-TEAM.

Ich liebe es und es wohnt auch direkt mit mir zusammen 

Ich habe vor die bremsen zu wechseln denn die hayes stroker ryde sind mit meinem derzeitgen gewicht an der VR bremse überlastet.
Leider weiss ich net was ich für welche nehmen soll, weiter möchte ich dem bike eine Reba RLT 120 einpflanzen.

Nun weiss ich nicht ob der rahmen die 20mm mehr federweg verträgt, eine anfrage bei Radon ergab leider nix keine antwort.
Vieleicht habt ihr da ja das nötige wissen ob ich die gabel einbauen kann oder mir der rahmen dann bei der nächsten wurzel um die ohren fliegt


----------



## Mithras (11. Dezember 2011)

Als Bremse die definitiv ne deutliche Steigerung an Bremskraft gegenüber der Hayes hat, aber dennoch bezahlbar ist, würd ich ne Avid Eixir 5 oder R empfehlen, bekommst auch gute Gebrauchte hier im Bikemarkt.

Wegen der Gabel, der a13 (weiter oben is n Post von Ihm) hat auch ne 120mm Gabel im ZR, Er kann dir da bestimmt Tipps geben


----------



## seidelix (11. Dezember 2011)

ich hab meine Recon Silver auf 120mm getravelt und den ganzen Sommer so im einsatzt gehabt über negatives kann ich nicht berichten. 
als positives kann ich anführen das es bergab noch besser geht da der lenkwinkel flacher ist 

die bremsen will ich auch wechseln hab mir die 2012 XT ins Auge gefasst


----------



## Mithras (11. Dezember 2011)

Die XT soll laut Mountainbike-Magazin Test n echter Hammer sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 88586 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab die neue XT-Bremse auf 'nem Cube Stereo eines Freundes fahren dürfen ... böse, kann ich da nur sagen, sehr böse. 

Wenn meine Formula R1 mal nicht mehr so will wie ich, dann ist die XT meine 1. Wahl ...


----------



## Papperlapapp (15. Dezember 2011)

Noch ganz jungfreulich!


----------



## Disten (15. Dezember 2011)

Schön siehts aus !

Aber mal andere frage wolltest du denn sattel als leiter nutzen um aufs dach zukommen ?


----------



## Deleted 88586 (15. Dezember 2011)

Papperlapapp schrieb:


> Noch ganz jungfreulich!




Das nenn' ich mal 'ne Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## Papperlapapp (15. Dezember 2011)

Es fehlen halt noch die Pedalen zur Sitzhöhenbestimmung, welche am anderen Bike sind


----------



## Jan-Paul (16. Dezember 2011)

micha67cgn schrieb:


> Das nenn' ich mal 'ne Sattelüberhöhung



ja vielleicht doch den Rahmen eine Nummer größer holen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papperlapapp (16. Dezember 2011)

Jan-Paul schrieb:


> ja vielleicht doch den Rahmen eine Nummer größer holen sollen


Das ist schon nen 22" Rahmen  die Überhöhung beträgt jetzt nach Einstellung trotzdem noch 8cm, gemessen von OK Lenker zu UK Sattel  dabei bin ich nur knapp 1,86m groß ^^


----------



## a13 (16. Dezember 2011)

Disten schrieb:


> Dann zeige ich auch mal mein 1 woche altes Radon ZR-TEAM.
> 
> Ich liebe es und es wohnt auch direkt mit mir zusammen
> 
> ...




ich (110kg, fahrfertig) fahre seit guten 2000km mit der sektor 100-140 u-turn und bislang hat alles gut gehalten. Wie schon geschrieben ist die auf 120 getravelt und wenn ich drauf sitze etwa auf 105mm. Fahre aber auch nichts technisches, sondern fast ausschließlich normale Waldwege. Dafür aber entsprechend zügig, was dann natürlich auch mal recht ruppig werden kann.

Was ich etwas arm finde, ist dass du keine Aussage von Radon bekommen hast. Ein einfaches Nein ist ja auch nicht so kompliziert zu formulieren


----------



## Stefan_S (16. Dezember 2011)

So nun muss ich mal Radon loben. 

Ende August war mein Slide 8.0 HD kaputt: Schraube hinten rausgefallen - dabei hatte ich ca. 300 km vorher einen Komplettcheck unternommen. Wie auch immer... bis Ende September hat es gedauert, dann hatte ich mein Bike wieder "zusammen" - ich wollte ja die original RADON-Schrauben haben.

Irgendwie hat wohl die Bremse hinten einen abbekommen oder zumindest lief die überhaupt nicht mehr rund... also hab ich dann Anfang November meine Avid Elixir CR zu Radon geschickt... letzte Woche rief man mich dann mal an und meinte, dass das wohl vor Weihnachten nix mehr wird und man mir Ersatz anbietet... ob ich mich auch mit schwarzen Bremshebeln anfreunden könne... und siehe da: gestern kam ein Paket mit nagelneuen Avid Elixir CR MÌT Carbonbremshebel. Nicht, dass ich ein Gewichtsfanatiker bin, das ist mir ziemlich egal, aber die Bremsen fassen sich einfach besser an und sind nicht so kalt wie das Metall 

Nun hab ich sie heute wieder montiert. Hinten konnte ich perfekt justieren, die schleift überhaupt nicht - aber vorne will mir das einfach nicht gelingen, da fahre ich wohl mal zum Fachmann, hilft ja alles nix.

Auf jeden Fall finde ich den Service klasse, letztendlich war zum Zeitpunkt des Bremsentauschs das Slide schon gut 21 Monate alt und lag noch so gerade in der Garantie.


----------



## Papperlapapp (19. Dezember 2011)

So nun fertig justiert 






Ich will endlich mal ne ordentliche Ausfahrt machen, aber das Wetter lässt im moment nur Fahrten mitm ZR Team zu


----------



## RnR Dude (19. Dezember 2011)

Ein letztes Bild zum Abschied. Schaltung und Bremsen wandern an das neue Rad, der Rest geht.


----------



## TTerminator (28. Dezember 2011)

Seid 7.10. meins..und bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten sehr zufrieden!!


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Robby2107 (2. Januar 2012)

JHier mal mein Skeen heute im Einsatz. 
Schöne Trails am Stromberg gefunden und volle Schlammpackung abgeholt.


----------



## fissenid (3. Januar 2012)

Papperlapapp schrieb:


> Ich will endlich mal ne ordentliche Ausfahrt machen, aber das Wetter lässt im moment nur Fahrten mitm ZR Team zu



Ist das Carbon etwa nicht wasserfest???? Etwa ein Schönwetterbike??


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Januar 2012)

Er ziert sich nur solange, bis er um die erste Schlammpackung nicht mehr rumkommt. 

Ab dann ist´s völlig egal.

Hab auch am Anfang geschaut, daß es nich ganz so dreckig wird. Bis zum ersten Marathon ... ab da genießt mein Skeen regelmässige Fangopackungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerASL (3. Januar 2012)

Hier mein Radon,
mittlerweile sind andere Pedale und ne andere Satteltasche dran. Race-Ready 
Bald kommt noch ein roter Lenker und rote Schaltzughüllen ans Bike. 
Gruß


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Januar 2012)

BikerASL schrieb:


> Hier mein Radon,
> mittlerweile sind andere Pedale und ne andere Satteltasche dran. Race-Ready
> Bald kommt noch ein roter Lenker und rote Schaltzughüllen ans Bike.
> Gruß




Toller Stealth-Farbton.


----------



## BikerASL (3. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Sonne war ein bisschen ungünstig. Ist matt schwarz. Radon-Schwarz halt


----------



## zett78 (3. Januar 2012)

BikerASL schrieb:


> Ja, die Sonne war ein bisschen ungünstig. Ist matt schwarz. Radon-Schwarz halt



Man sieht es aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Biking_Steini (3. Januar 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Toller Stealth-Farbton.



Jau, tolle Stealth-Technolgie, aber wie findeste dein Bike denn überhaupt wieder .... 
Meins iss ja auch schwarz, das seh ich zwar nachts nicht, aber tagsüber.

*Poste doch mal nen Fottoo .....* 

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Papperlapapp (3. Januar 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Er ziert sich nur solange, bis er um die erste Schlammpackung nicht mehr rumkommt.
> 
> Ab dann ist´s völlig egal.
> 
> Hab auch am Anfang geschaut, daß es nich ganz so dreckig wird. Bis zum ersten Marathon ... ab da genießt mein Skeen regelmässige Fangopackungen.


Schon passiert  der Reiz war einfach zu groß, jetzt steht das Team traurig in der Ecke


----------



## silverdiver (3. Januar 2012)

Papperlapapp schrieb:


> Schon passiert  der Reiz war einfach zu groß, jetzt steht das Team traurig in der Ecke



Das Team ist eben zum Zweitrad geworden, was?


----------



## Papperlapapp (3. Januar 2012)

silverdiver schrieb:


> Das Team ist eben zum Zweitrad geworden, was?


Richtig, aber als Trost bekommt es dann die BlackSin Parts als Entschädigung


----------



## Wiepjes (8. Januar 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


>



Geiles Bike, welches Modell ist das? Das 7.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (8. Januar 2012)

Steht doch in seinem Profil!


----------



## BikerASL (8. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Geiles Bike, welches Modell ist das? Das 7.0?



Cooles Bike, aber wieso hast du vorne eine andere Bremsscheibe?


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (9. Januar 2012)

@ Nordschleife: Super Sattel, bist du zufrieden?


----------



## Bandit12 (10. Januar 2012)

Vordergrund ZR Team 7.0 und
ZR Race 6.0 auf der Rolle


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2012)

rolle ----pffffffffff


----------



## psycho82 (10. Januar 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


>



Warum hast diesen Neoprenüberzug am Dämpfer? - Der bringt doch nichts,außer schlechteres Ansprechverhalten und wenn Dreck drunter kommt, dann schmirgelt er schön am Dämpfer....

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2012)

stimmt.-


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. Januar 2012)

Weil meist hier hochglanzpolierte Bikes stehen....










Heut auf den Isar Trail unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Bandit12 (10. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> rolle ----pffffffffff


Schlechtes Wetter----pffffffffff


----------



## silverdiver (11. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Warum hast diesen Neoprenüberzug am Dämpfer? - Der bringt doch nichts,außer schlechteres Ansprechverhalten und wenn Dreck drunter kommt, dann schmirgelt er schön am Dämpfer....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny




Hey Benny,

den Überzug merkst du im Ansprechverhalten überhaupt gar nicht, da der Überzug den Dämpfer nur im oberen Drittel berührt und der Rest frei schwebt. Habe auf meinem Slide einen ähnlichen Überzug drauf. Und der ist dafür da, das KEIN Dreck an den Dämpfer kommt (sonst könnt ich mir den ja sparen)...
Aber er verhindert äußerst effektiv das sich unmengen Dreck auf dem Dämpfer sammeln und sich dann in der Zeit bis zur nächsten Wäsche langsam Riefen in der Gleitfläche bilden. Natürlich fehlt eine ordentliche Untersuchung ob es wirklich was bringt, oder ob das Selbstreinigungsverhalten des Dämpfers so gut ist, das der das locker wegsteckt... 
Material: Neopren. Gewicht: sehrsehr gering.
Kosten: nochviel geringer. 

Ride on,

Lg Markus


----------



## silverdiver (11. Januar 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Weil meist hier hochglanzpolierte Bikes stehen....
> Heut auf den Isar Trail unterwegs gewesen.





 Sehr schön, dieses Matschbraun!!!
Und jetzt ab ins Auto damit :-D


----------



## psycho82 (11. Januar 2012)

silverdiver schrieb:


> Hey Benny,
> 
> den Überzug merkst du im Ansprechverhalten überhaupt gar nicht, da der Überzug den Dämpfer nur im oberen Drittel berührt und der Rest frei schwebt. Habe auf meinem Slide einen ähnlichen Überzug drauf. Und der ist dafür da, das KEIN Dreck an den Dämpfer kommt (sonst könnt ich mir den ja sparen)...
> Aber er verhindert äußerst effektiv das sich unmengen Dreck auf dem Dämpfer sammeln und sich dann in der Zeit bis zur nächsten Wäsche langsam Riefen in der Gleitfläche bilden. Natürlich fehlt eine ordentliche Untersuchung ob es wirklich was bringt, oder ob das Selbstreinigungsverhalten des Dämpfers so gut ist, das der das locker wegsteckt...
> ...



Bezweile trotzdem noch das die Dinger was taugen. Bin mehrere Jahre Motocross gefahren, wo es die Neoprenschützer für die Gabeln gibt. 
Gab mal eine Zeit, wo einige Fahrer meinten, dass die Schützer was taugen und notwendig sind - die waren ganz schnell wieder davon weg!

Fazit dazu war:
Anfangs mögen die ja den Dreck draußen halten. 
Aber das dauert ja nicht lange bis dort einmal Dreck (Schlamm und Sand) reinkommt und dann  schmirgelt der dir unter dem Neopren richtig schön die Oberfläche deiner Gabel kaputt (-Dies wird bei dem Dämpfer am MTB nicht anders sein, auch wenn er nicht eng sitzt)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn man solche Neoprenschützer montiert hatte, dann musste man diese auch regelmäßig demontieren und GRÜNDLICH auswaschen.

Also lieber nach jeder Ausfahrt kurz die GAbel und den Dämpfer reinigen, taugt meiner Meinung nach eher und macht weniger arbeit


Gruß


----------



## silverdiver (11. Januar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Also lieber nach jeder Ausfahrt kurz die Gabel und den Dämpfer reinigen, taugt meiner Meinung nach eher und macht weniger arbeit
> 
> Gruß




Das kann gut sein, wie gesagt war ne Versuchs-Investition von schlanken 2,50. Wenn`s nix taugt ist das auch nicht schlimm, war ja nicht so richtig teuer...  Hab das jetzt seit ca. 10 Touren montiert und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden, mache es aber auch beim Rad-Putz ab und von innen sauber.


----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Weil meist hier hochglanzpolierte Bikes stehen....
> Heut auf den Isar Trail unterwegs gewesen.



 Neid .. aber .. meine Neue wurde heut verschickt *hrhr* .. nimmer lang und ich kann auch wieder


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. Januar 2012)

silverdiver schrieb:


> Sehr schön, dieses Matschbraun!!!
> Und jetzt ab ins Auto damit :-D



Ist es auch, wo bei ich ernsthaft überlegt habe n Dachträger zu montieren. 
Aber dann kannst du nur 130km/h fahren und wenn de schon mal auf der Bahn bist...


----------



## silverdiver (12. Januar 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Ist es auch, wo bei ich ernsthaft überlegt habe n Dachträger zu montieren.
> Aber dann kannst du nur 130km/h fahren und wenn de schon mal auf der Bahn bist...



RIGHT!!!
Dann zeig ich auch mal meines:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1041981


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandit12 (12. Januar 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Ist es auch, wo bei ich ernsthaft überlegt habe n Dachträger zu montieren.
> Aber dann kannst du nur 130km/h fahren und wenn de schon mal auf der Bahn bist...



Dann kommt der Biker am besten auch mit aufs Dach


----------



## romanb7 (12. Januar 2012)

Da wir grad bei Hochglanz polierten Bikes sind 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. Januar 2012)

Da läuft einem das Wasser im Mund zusammen bei den Bildern. Kanns kaum noch abwarten bis ende Februar, da kommt ein nagelneues Slide AM 10 zu Papa .
Wie ich sehe habt Ihr Flat-Pedale montiert, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt mir sowas zu holen. Aber wie ist das bei längeren Touren, fehlt
einem da nicht auf Dauer die Zugkraft ? Sorry, für so ne doofe OT-Frage


----------



## siebenacht (12. Januar 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Weil meist hier hochglanzpolierte Bikes stehen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funktioniert der Hinterbau mit dem Dämpfer besser als mit dem Originaldämpfer und welchen Tune hat der Dämpfer?

Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (12. Januar 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ich sehe habt Ihr Flat-Pedale montiert, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt mir sowas zu holen. Aber wie ist das bei längeren Touren, fehlt
> einem da nicht auf Dauer die Zugkraft ? Sorry, für so ne doofe OT-Frage



Nee, das geht schon. Dafür hast Du das Bike nicht am Fuß oder am Ar..., wenn du mal unfreiwillig absteigen musst. Man sollte aber Flat-Pedale mit einer möglichst großen Standfläche nehmen und mit ein paar gut verteilten Pins damit man im ruppigen Gelände nicht vom Pedal rutscht. Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren! Ist natürlich eine Gewöhnungssache. Ich kann mich z.B. mit dieser festen Verbindung bei Klickpedalen nicht so richtig anfreunden. 
Gruß 78


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info 78


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. Januar 2012)

Hey Grobi-Stollo
Flatpedalen sind bei nem ED fast Pflicht.
Schau mal die z.B.






Sind leicht, um die 350g das Paar,belasten den Geldbeutel nicht so arg ~ 70â¬
und wenn dir die Pins zu wenig Biss haben, einfach lÃ¤ngere Schienbeinfresser rein.

Oder du nimmst so was hier 





mit den Schuhen





Dan bist du auch safe. Es kommt auch darauf an, wofÃ¼r du das ED nutzt.
Ich fahr im Sommer relativ viel DH, also nehm ich das Slide momentan, um "geschmeidig" zu bleiben. Darum trauer ich dem Swoop auch so nach und werd mich wohl wieder vom Slide trennen. Sobald ich zeit hab werd ich den Rahmen im IBC aufgeben.

@ siebenacht,
der DÃ¤mpfer passt net wirklich in den Rahmen, ausser du lockerst die schraube vom Bottom out und drehst den noch 2 umdrehungen weiter rein. Musst aber ein paar PSi unter dem Max Druck bleiben. Erebniss davon ist aber, das du ca 2mm vom Hub nicht mehr nutzt, da der DÃ¤mpfer zum ende hin sehr progressiv wird. Also zum duchschlag hab ich den noch net gebracht. Trotz das der Knopf weg ist, kann das Piggy Bag dir eine kleine Delle in den Rahmen hauen. Kann muss nicht.
Der neue Monarch mit Piggy Bag soll auch rein passen. Hardliner machen sich mit ner Schraubzwinge selbst ne Dell in den Rahmen....
Und alles nur auf eigene Gefahr!! 

Der Hinterbau funzt wesentlich besser. Tune hat der DHX Air keinen,
Das stellst du selbst Ã¼ber den Druck im Piggy Bag ein. Compressionstufen hat der auch 2, offen und hart. Und den Durchlag schutz stellst du mit dem Bottom out ein. Alles zusammen wirkt sich auf das Ansprechverhalten aus. 
Lockout in dem Sinne hat der nicht. Mit der Compression stellt man am enteffekt die Lowspeed druckstufe auf max.
Auf jedenfall lÃ¤uft der viel besser als der RP23, aber lang nicht so geil wie der DHX 5.0 Coil!!!!!!  

P.S. wer n Slide Rahmen will, hat bis dato 5 Ausfahrten hinter sich, PM!

Ãbrigends, finds voll schick hier dei ganzen eingesauten Kisten zu sehen. Vitrienen Bikes kann ja jeder rein stellen.^^


----------



## silverdiver (13. Januar 2012)

@icetiger: wenn ich die Flatpedale hier sehe, bekomm ich spontan Lust mir ein neues Rad in ner anderen Farb.Kombi zusammenzubauen :-D orange/blau kann schon was... 

@grobi-stollo: Ich fahre im Winter immer mit Flatpedalen (Syntace-irgendwas), im Sommer wechsel ich schon mal bei gemäßigten aber längeren Touren (60km+) zu Plattformpedalen. Allerdings vermisse ich auch mit Flatpedalen die Möglichkeit des "Zugs" nicht. Das ED läuft auch ohne richtig gut


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Januar 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Hey Grobi-Stollo
> Flatpedalen sind bei nem ED fast Pflicht.
> Schau mal die z.B.
> 
> ...



Nicht trauern, 2013 kommt wird es was neues in Sachen Swoop geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. Januar 2012)

flats sollten schon ordentliche pins haben , find´ich ... auf diesen glatten dingern hält ja nicht mal  n 5.10 ordentlich  drauf .. ausserdem  ist die achse ordentlich weit nach aussen geneigt - auch nicht gerade "gripfreundlich" ....


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. Januar 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Nicht trauern, 2013 kommt wird es was neues in Sachen Swoop geben.



Slide ist n geiles Bike, es entspricht aber irgendiwe nicht meinen Bedürfnissen. Es ist nun nicht mehr die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau....


----------



## heupel.d (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo, hier mein Radon.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2012)

den rahmen find ich wunderschön , die gabel dazu allerdng s echt hässlich ...


----------



## kwark (15. Januar 2012)

meins...


----------



## Joshude (15. Januar 2012)

Nachdem mir mein 2010er geklaut wurde 
Leider hat meins ne glänzende Gabel und der Support erwies sich als nicht sehr kooperativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElRatto (16. Januar 2012)

heupel.d schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mein Radon.




 was hastn da mit deiner GAbel gemacht??? Meinst, dass das so vorgesehen und haltbar ist??

Wasn das fürn Radon? n altes Team oder Race? Habsch noch nie gesehen.

MfG


----------



## Max_V (16. Januar 2012)

ElRatto schrieb:


> was hastn da mit deiner GAbel gemacht??? Meinst, dass das so vorgesehen und haltbar ist??
> 
> Wasn das fürn Radon? n altes Team oder Race? Habsch noch nie gesehen.
> 
> MfG



Ja. DTSwiss Gabeln kennst du die nicht


----------



## fissenid (17. Januar 2012)

ElRatto schrieb:


> was hastn da mit deiner GAbel gemacht??? Meinst, dass das so vorgesehen und haltbar ist??
> 
> Wasn das fürn Radon? n altes Team oder Race? Habsch noch nie gesehen.
> 
> MfG



Das muss so sein  ... wie erwähnt... DT Swiss..... man beachte die "Achsaufnahme" andersrum wäre sehr seltsam, oder???


----------



## boxer24 (17. Januar 2012)

mein team 7 auf unserer lieblingstour


----------



## Stefan.B (17. Januar 2012)

boxer24 schrieb:


> mein team 7 auf unserer lieblingstour



Schicke Gegend


----------



## ElRatto (18. Januar 2012)

> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab mir die DT Swiss-Gabeln noch nie genau angeschaut.


> Das muss so sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wars, was mich erst recht hat wundern lassen.

Aber zum Glück gibts da Leute, die sich mit sowas auskennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke für die Aufklärung. 
Von mir kommen auch bald n paar Bilder. Hier oben gibts nämlich ne kleine aber feine Radonherde (3 Fahrer mit 3 Radons)...bei uns die einzigen. Und vor allem nich so "Stadtschlampen" sondern Schmutzräder


----------



## silverdiver (20. Januar 2012)

ElRatto schrieb:


> Von mir kommen auch bald n paar Bilder. Hier oben gibts nämlich ne kleine aber feine Radonherde (3 Fahrer mit 3 Radons)...bei uns die einzigen. Und vor allem nich so "Stadtschlampen" sondern Schmutzräder




Für das schmutzige Zeug sollten wir nen Jugendfreien Thread eröffnen


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Januar 2012)

Kwark, welche Rahmengröße ist das? 20 Zoll?


----------



## kwark (21. Januar 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Kwark, welche Rahmengröße ist das? 20 Zoll?



So ist das.


----------



## nuttygraphics (21. Januar 2012)

Hier ein Update von meinem Radon. Ok, es stellt sich die Frage, ob ein Radon noch ein Radon ist, wenn der Rahmen getauscht wurde. Wenn ich den Sattel tausche ist die Sache für mich recht klar. Aber beim Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (21. Januar 2012)

> Ok, es stellt sich die Frage, ob ein Radon noch ein Radon ist, wenn der Rahmen getauscht wurde



Nix Radon, jetzt ist es ein Focus


----------



## Schulle (22. Januar 2012)

Ich bereue den Kauf nicht. Ein tolles Bike für das Geld!
Gestern wurden Sattel (Selle Italia SLR XP) und Sattel-
stütze (Syntace P6 Alu) eingebaut. Hat schon mal 200gr
gebracht. Jetzt noch einen schönen LRS um die 1500gr
und schon sind´s rund 800 gr weniger


----------



## internetsurfer (22. Januar 2012)

Mein Race bei einer schönen Herbsttour über den Ruhrtal Radweg bei Witten.


----------



## Keks_nascher (23. Januar 2012)

Für was die Schutzbleche bei so schönem Wetter


----------



## internetsurfer (23. Januar 2012)

Die Bleche lasse ich immer dran, damit der schöne Rahmen keinen Steinschlag bekommt. 

Gruß


----------



## gsg9man (23. Januar 2012)

Ne Folie ist leichter und 3208478450476854685706³ schöner.


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Januar 2012)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Ne Folie ist leichter und 3208478450476854685706³ schöner.




Da gibt dir jeder Mensch auf der Erde recht


----------



## internetsurfer (23. Januar 2012)

Natürlich sieht es ohne Schutzbleche besser aus. Aber solange die Dinger nicht beim Fahren stören sind sie mir herzlich egal. Ich akzeptiere da auch andere Meinungen. Was macht ihr denn wenn es regnet? Schlammbesudelt weiterfahren bei um die 0° Celsius? Das wäre nichts für mich Aber lassen wir es lieber. das ist ein Bilderthread...


----------



## sashswoop (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn immer alle Angst vor Lackschäden haben da hätte ich was
oder man ist halt ein Weichbodenfahrer!! 





Also das letzte um was ich mir beim shredden sorgen mache ist der Lack. Sonst zieh ich mir Lycratights an und fahr Rennrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverdiver (23. Januar 2012)

Mountainbiken ohne dreckig zu werden ist wie ****en ohne Abspritzen...

Zitat G.Hassknecht: "*IHR PUSSYS*!!!"


----------



## siebenacht (24. Januar 2012)

Also ein Schutzblech ist ja vielleicht hier und da noch sinnvoll, aber ein Fahrradständer am Mountainbike??? Fehlt nur noch der Gepäckträger und das Dynamolicht, fertig ist das 29er ... äh Trekking-City-Rad.


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Januar 2012)

Du hast das Körbchen vergessen


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Januar 2012)

silverdiver schrieb:


> Mountainbiken ohne dreckig zu werden ist wie ****en ohne Abspritzen...
> 
> Zitat G.Hassknecht: "*IHR PUSSYS*!!!"



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich fühl mich als schlammbesudelte Wildsau erst richtig wohl auf dem Rad. 


Außerdem ist das gut für die Haut wenn der Schlamm ins Gesicht spritzt. Fangopackung nennt sich das in Fachkreisen ...*lach* Da zahlen manche ein Haufen Geld für!!!!


----------



## FlorianDue (25. Januar 2012)

hier nochmal mein Slide

Wer Interesse hat darf sich gerne melden, es wird verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jandgkp (26. Januar 2012)

Hi.
Ich hab mir vor einer Woche das Slide AM5.0 bestellt. Der Liefertermien sollte ab der achten KW sein. Weis jemand wie genau diese Angaben sid? Möchte entlich wieder rau aufs Bike. (meins wurde leider vor Weihnachten gestohlen) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LG Jan


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. Januar 2012)

war bestimmt der Christstollen


----------



## zett78 (26. Januar 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> war bestimmt der Christstollen


----------



## Beaumont (26. Januar 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> war bestimmt der Christstollen



Muahahaha! Herrlich!  
Oder...... daraus wurde der Christstollen!


----------



## Timsky (26. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht hatte es Stollenreifen? Solche Räder hauen immer von alleine ab!

Ok - reicht gez...


----------



## jandgkp (26. Januar 2012)

Jaja, des einen Leid, des andern Freut. 
Aber eine Antword auf meine frage wäre auch nett. Ob die bei HS mit den Liefertermienen meisst bünktlich sind oder eher nicht???


----------



## internetsurfer (26. Januar 2012)

Zum Liefertermin: Rechne mal mit + - einer Woche. Mein Bike stand auch auf grün, gedauert hats trotzdem mehr als 2 Wochen bis das Paket kam.
Oder wird erst ab KW 8 ausgeliefert? Dann auch ca. KW 9 wenn alles gut geht.


----------



## jandgkp (26. Januar 2012)

Thx.
JA wird erst ab KW8 geliefert. Das heisst noch warten .
Lg Jan


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. Januar 2012)

das Problem an der Sache ist das Wort "ab", wenn die erst in KW12,13,18 ... liefern, haben die trotzdem nicht gelogen.
Auf Facebook hat Radon geschrieben, daß die ersten 2012'er Modelle diese Woche schon
ausgeliefert werden - könnte also heißen sie sind im Zeitplan.


----------



## jandgkp (27. Januar 2012)

Da hast natürlich recht. Aber es hilft eh nur warten und hoffen, dass bald kommt. Und in der Zwischenzeit die schönen Bikes hir anschaun und noch ungeduldiger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. Januar 2012)

jetzt heul nicht rum, Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude  
Ich warte ja auch auf mein Slide, aber ich möchte das jetzt nicht unbedingt bei dem Dreckswetter einsauen. Mir reichts erst im März, wenn so richtig die Frühlingsgefühle aufblühen


----------



## jandgkp (27. Januar 2012)

Jaja diese Sprichworte. Dan bin ich wenigstens nicht allein. Geteiltes Leid ist ja halbes Leid. 
Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon tierisch drauf.


----------



## a13 (28. Januar 2012)

Wollte unbedingt mal Straßenreifen ausprobieren.... Original-LRS mit 26x1.75 Schwalbe Road Plus


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Januar 2012)

a13 schrieb:


> Wollte unbedingt mal Straßenreifen ausprobieren.... Original-LRS mit 26x1.75 Schwalbe Road Plus




Stimmt da die Laufrichtung???


----------



## a13 (28. Januar 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Stimmt da die Laufrichtung???



Jap! Den zweiten hatte ich erst falschrum angesetzt, es dann aber doch noch bemerkt.


----------



## MettiMett (29. Januar 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht es ohne Schutzbleche besser aus. Aber solange die Dinger nicht beim Fahren stören sind sie mir herzlich egal. Ich akzeptiere da auch andere Meinungen. Was macht ihr denn wenn es regnet? Schlammbesudelt weiterfahren bei um die 0° Celsius? Das wäre nichts für mich Aber lassen wir es lieber. das ist ein Bilderthread...



Immer schön sauber nach Hause kommen^^


----------



## Blakki (29. Januar 2012)

Mittwoch kam der Postmann mit einem großen Paket, dessen Inhalt ich heute endlich mal testen konnte:





...ich bin begeistert


----------



## psycho82 (31. Januar 2012)

Hier mal 2 Bilder aus dem letzten Finale Urlaub von meinem 2010er ZR RACE 9.0, welches normalerweise als mein Konditionstrainingsrad/Schlechtwetterrad eingesetzt wird.










Aktuelle Ausstattung:

Rahmen: ZR Race Team Lackierung 2010
Gabel: RS Sid Race
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Trigger: Sram X9
Schaltwerk: Sram X0
LRS: Mavic Crossmax ST
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Satteöstütze: Thomson Elite mit Versatz und Titanschraubentuning
Bremse: Avid CR mit Carbonhebel
Vorbau: Syntace 109
Lenker: Cannondale C2 Riser
Griffe: Cannondale Super Light
Getränkehalter: Radon Carbon
Reifen: je nach Wetterlage und Training


----------



## NobbyRalph (1. Februar 2012)

Das neue Spielzeug meiner Frau - ein Slide 160 ED - fertig aufgebaut Jan. 2012... wartet jetzt mit scharrenden Stollen im Keller auf das Frühjahr...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46105


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seidelix (1. Februar 2012)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das neue Spielzeug meiner Frau - ein Slide 160 ED - fertig aufgebaut Jan. 2012... wartet jetzt mit scharrenden Stollen im Keller auf das Frühjahr...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46105



Scharf


----------



## fissenid (1. Februar 2012)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das neue Spielzeug meiner Frau - ein Slide 160 ED - fertig aufgebaut Jan. 2012... wartet jetzt mit scharrenden Stollen im Keller auf das Frühjahr...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46105



Scharfes Gerät.----- aber die RocketRon passen aber nicht wirklich zum Rad, oder????


----------



## ofi (1. Februar 2012)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Das neue Spielzeug meiner Frau - ein Slide 160 ED - fertig aufgebaut Jan. 2012... wartet jetzt mit scharrenden Stollen im Keller auf das Frühjahr...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46105



Sieht gut aus! Wie bist du an den Rahmen gekommen, schaut aus wie ein 2010er ED!? Gibts den Rahmen noch?


----------



## siebenacht (1. Februar 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> ...die RocketRon passen aber nicht wirklich zum Rad, oder????



Und passen auch nicht zum Nicknamen!
@ NobbyRalph
Deiner Frau viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!

Gruß 78


----------



## NobbyRalph (2. Februar 2012)

Moin!
Den Kommentar zu den Rocket Rons habe ich erwartet 
Meine Frau fuhr die komplette 2011er Saison die Rockets (2.4) auf ihrem damals noch aktuellen Bike und ist super genial damit zurechtgekommen. Super Grip, nicht ein einziger Platten, keine Probleme auf feuchten Wurzeln...
Wie so oft bildet man sich eine Meinung aufgrund diverser "Tests" in diversen "Fachzeitschriften" und ist vorurteilsbehaftet, ohne so einen Reifen selbst benutzt zu haben.
Mir ist auch klar, daß der Rocket Ron kein Reifen für den Gardasee oder den Bikepark ist. Dafür liegen auch genügend Alternativen im Keller, die man dann nach Bedarf aufzieht. Als Allrounder unter "normalen" Bedingungen ist der Rocket Ron aber definitv bedeutend tauglicher und stabiler, als man ihm nachsagt.
Gruß

@ ofi: Der Rahmen ist vom Frühjahr 2011 und war wohl einer der letzten, der bei Radon noch erhältlich war. Von der Modellvariante ist es aber ein 2010er, da hast Du schon recht.


----------



## Keks_nascher (8. Februar 2012)

Da mein Focus Black Hills Rahmen zu groß ist, wandern die Anbauteile die passen, nun an folgenden Rahmen.

Bin jetzt aber noch auf der Suche nach einer Federgabel, die reinste Qual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (8. Februar 2012)

Für diejenigen von euch, die Radons mal in Action sehen wollen: 

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]http://www.pinkbike.com/video/241214/


*Ein Video vom neuen Radon Testcenter: Roxybike Mallorca
*



*


----------



## navian (8. Februar 2012)

Sooo,
hier ist der erste Akt meines Radon Stage Custom Aufbaus. 





hier größer http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1057587

Es ist natürlich noch nicht fertig, aber es sieht schon mal nach Bike aus  , einige Teile haben ich von meinen alten Hardtail übernommen, den Rest neu/gebraucht bzw. kommt noch.

Hier die Fakten:

Radon Stage Rahmen 125mm - hier im Forum geschossen
Fox Float R
RS Reba SL120mm
Mavic Crossride LRS - Racing Ralphs 2.1
Avid Elixir CR 203 vorne / Avid Elixir R 180 hinten
X7 Kurbel 3x
XT Umwerfer
X7 Schaltwerk
XT Kasette 9x
Trigger Sram --> auf der Suche
Ritchey Pro Rizer
Extreme Pro Vorbau 120mm --> da wird wohl ein kürzerer drankommen, mal sehen
Griffe irgendwelche von Rose - was könnt Ihr Touren empfehlen?

Ich werde jetzt erstmal wieder nach Jahren mit dem Biken anfangen, ich denke ich werde mit der Zeit noch einiges ändern - komplette Schaltgruppe, stabileren LRS,... 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## FFreak (9. Februar 2012)

navian schrieb:


> Mavic Crossride LRS - Racing Ralphs 2.1
> X7 Kurbel 3x
> XT Umwerfer
> X7 Schaltwerk
> ...



Hallöchen 

Hier mal kurz meine Empfehlungen für den weiteren Ausbau:

Griffe: Ergon mit Stummelhörnchen, an einem Tourer nicht verkehrt

LRS: was stabileres, leichteres mit breiterer Felge, zB Hope Pro II, ZTR Flow, CX Ray mit 2,4" NobbyNic vorn u 2,4" RacingRalph hinten

Vorbau: je nach Körperdimensionen so lassen - Tourer!

Kurbel gegen eine XT tauschen - haltbarer, da wesentlich weniger Kettenblattverschleiß

Lenkerbreite würde ich bei 680mm sehen. 


Da hat jeder so seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht, hängt ja auch am eigenen Ansprung, Einsatz und fahrerischen Können.


----------



## navian (9. Februar 2012)

FFreak schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> 
> Hier mal kurz meine Empfehlungen für den weiteren Ausbau:
> 
> ...



eingefügt!


----------



## Max_V (9. Februar 2012)

FFreak schrieb:


> Vorbau: je nach Körperdimensionen so lassen - Tourer!




So lang, wie es dein Körper vorgibt! Kann auch nur 80 sein...  Evt. bei deinem Händler fragen ob er dir einige zu testen ausleiht. Du musst dich wohlfühlen, und dein Körper auch!


----------



## FFreak (10. Februar 2012)

Je nach Bedarf an Auflagefläche/Handgröße bei den Griffen auch das Modell GS2-S bzw. GX2. Die GX2 hatte ich selbst mal an einem Race Fully und war damit sehr zufrieden. 
Die GC2 gehen natürlich auch, haben u.a. eine größere Auflagefläche.

Beim Vorbau ist das Gefühlssache, Pi mal Daumen eher länger (100) als kürzer (50). Es geht dabei aber nicht nur um die Länge, sondern auch um den Winkel des Vorbaus i.v.m. dem Rise des Lenkers. Da kann ich dir keine pauschalen Tips geben. Da kommst du um ein ausgiebiges Testen nicht herum. Beacht aber vorher, ob du vernünftig im Sattel sitzt (Höhe, Sattelstütze gekröpft, Neigung etc). Erst dann würde ich mich an den Vorbau machen. 

So, nun mal wieder zurück zum Thema des Threads.....zeigt her eure Radons!


----------



## internetsurfer (17. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein Handybild von unserer heutigen Tour. Rechts das Team ist etwas aktueller und hat schon den 2012er Lenker und Vorbau. Links ein Race und in der Mitte noch ein Team 7.0 von 2011.


----------



## Duala (17. Februar 2012)

Strandausflug

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1059370


----------



## sashswoop (18. Februar 2012)

Schutzblech, Satteltaschen Parade oder was??:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## slater31 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, komme aus Südösterreich und stell hier gleich mal Fotos von meinem QLT T.O. Neuaufbau rein
Comments erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (18. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir gut

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Bandit12 (18. Februar 2012)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Schutzblech, Satteltaschen Parade oder was??:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:




Toller Beitrag :kotz:


----------



## Mithras (19. Februar 2012)

als ich noch ein Slide hatte, wurde es auch artgerecht gehalten 






















auch mit Satteltäschchen


----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2012)

der dreck gehört an den a... und in die fre...e ... !!!


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich spar´euch den Anblick, wie mein Skeen im Wohnzimmer steht. 
Vorteil ist: Falls ich demnächst auf die Idee kommen sollte, meine Planzen umzutopfen (ja, ich habe *2* ) brauche ich nur gegen mein Skeen klopfen und habe besten Waldboden im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Keks_nascher (21. Februar 2012)

So, mein Low-Budget-Projekt wird langsam. Ich hoffe, dass die Federgabel ihren Dienst verrichtet. Hab aber von der Suntour Raidon ganz gute Sachen gelesen. Naja, mal sehen.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (21. Februar 2012)

Und hier ein netter Teaser vom Radon Testcenter Mallorca mit den Radons im Einsatz: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19023/h


----------



## MettiMett (21. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Und hier ein netter Teaser vom Radon Testcenter Mallorca mit den Radons im Einsatz: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19023/h



Schönes Vid. Wie heißt das Lied?


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (21. Februar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Schönes Vid. Wie heißt das Lied?



Danke  Das heisst The Cat Empire - Two Shoes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (21. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank, schon lang gesucht.
War auch mal in einem Downhill Vid mit drin das Lied. Nur leider finde ich isses nicht mehr...


----------



## Vincenzo (21. Februar 2012)

Schönes Video und ein hammer Lied!


----------



## ~joe~ (21. Februar 2012)

Umbau auf 2fach mit Kettenführung und Bash steht noch an.


----------



## belgiummtb (22. Februar 2012)

micha67cgn schrieb:


> Seit 14 Tagen darf ich das RADON Skeen 9.0 mein Eigen nennen ...
> 
> ... ich liebe es ...


 Hallöchen,

dein Bike sieht geil aus, ich überlege mir das gleich zu kaufen.  Könntest du mir vieleicht ein bischen Feedback bezüglich des Bikes geben, zb. dämpfer, schaltung, all mountain fähigkeit mit 120mm,etc...

hier noch meine mail:

[email protected]

danke


----------



## Bench (24. Februar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, schon lang gesucht.
> War auch mal in einem Downhill Vid mit drin das Lied. Nur leider finde ich isses nicht mehr...



hier isses: [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3nkzjACUG4[/nomedia]

findest du nichtmehr weil es in deutschland wegen GEMA gesperrt wurde 

google mal nach hotspotshield, btunnel oder vtunnel 

wems nur um das lied geht (dland proof): [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRUyRuouppw"]Two Shoes - The Cat Empire      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MettiMett (24. Februar 2012)

Jo alles schon gefunden gehabt mittlerweile. 

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (25. Februar 2012)

Ist das nicht ein Auszug aus Seasons?


----------



## navian (25. Februar 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> So, mein Low-Budget-Projekt wird langsam. Ich hoffe, dass die Federgabel ihren Dienst verrichtet. Hab aber von der Suntour Raidon ganz gute Sachen gelesen. Naja, mal sehen.



Dann lass mal Zahlen sprechen. Wo liegst du denn jetzt bei deinem Projekt?


----------



## Keks_nascher (25. Februar 2012)

@navian: Mir gings vor allem, mein altes Focus Hardtail zu ersetzen. 

http://www.velosite.ru/wcmfiles/focus_black_hills_08_800.jpg

Das wurde mir damals von sehr engagierten Händlern in XL Größe verkauft  (Damals 529,-)

Ich brauche aber M. Da mein Canyon im Gegensatz zum Focus allein schon von der Größe (unabhängig von den besseren Komponenten) sich (natürlich) viel besser fährt, war es unmöglich, dass Focus weiter zu fahren. Wollte also ursprünglich soviele Teile wie möglich vom Focus übernehmen. Nach 4 Jahren, etlichen Kilometern und 4 Wintereinsätzen kam dann aber der Schock. Vieles unbrauchbar. Deswegen musste ich jetzt doch viele Teile neu kaufen. Habe mir da jetzt aber auch nicht ewig Zeit gelassen um monströse Schnapper zu machen, da ich das Bike schnellstmöglich brauche. Aber derzeit siehts so aus (Versand immer inklusive)

Rahmen inkl Steuersatz: 80,00
Deore Kurbel inkl. Innenlager (Neu): 42,50
Easton Sattelstütze: 7,00
Ritchey Vorbau und Lenker (Von neuem Rad abgebaut): 16,00
Kassette und Kette (Neu): 24,99
Sattelklemme (Neu): 4,50
Suntour Raidon Air (Neu): 110,00

Summe: 284,99

Einige Teile fehlen ja noch.

Laufräder, Smart Sam, Pedale, Schnellspanner, Sattel, Schalthebel, Umwerfer sind vom Focus.

Ich denke, dass ich aber zusätzlich mit dem Erlös der brauchbaren Focus Teile ein doch grundsolides und dabei "Preisgerechtes" Rad aufbauen kann.


----------



## Dede21 (25. Februar 2012)




----------



## Andcream (25. Februar 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> dein Bike sieht geil aus, ich überlege mir das gleich zu kaufen.  Könntest du mir vieleicht ein bischen Feedback bezüglich des Bikes geben, zb. dämpfer, schaltung, all mountain fähigkeit mit 120mm,etc...
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir auch sau gut


----------



## Landyphil (26. Februar 2012)

Eckdaten: Slide AM 9.0 / Bj 2012 / Null Km / 18" / 12,9 Kg - so wie es da steht (ohne Fahrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) .

Änderungen:
Lenker 745 mm rot, SRAM X0 Redwin Trigger 3x9, Spank Lenkergriffe Schwarz-Rot,  roter Titanwürger (Sattelstütze), Schrauben Scheibenbremsen rot  eloxiert, Kassette SRAM X0 mit rotem Spider, Kettenführung rot, FSA Carbonkurbel,  FSA Mega Exo Tretlager, rote Kettenblattschrauben, XTR Pedale, rote  Endkappe auf den Schaltzügen-WICHTIG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Am X0 Schaltwerk getauscht: Schaltröllchen (Allu rot eloxiert), Stellschrauben H / L (Schwarz statt Silber).


----------



## Andcream (26. Februar 2012)

Ich ich finde das Design mit den weißen Streifen nicht so gelungen. Irgendwie zuviel.
Aber immer noch schönes Rad  Nur der rote Lenker passt nicht dazu


----------



## MettiMett (26. Februar 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (26. Februar 2012)

Top! Vor allem die roten Zugendkappen sind sweet!


----------



## u.turn (26. Februar 2012)

Nachdem es schon vor 3 Wochen eingetrudelt ist habe ich endlich die Zeit für kleinere Umbauten und Fotos machen gefunden.

Ist ein 2021 Team 5.0. und ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit 











Modifizierungen sind Bar Ends inklusive Bar End LED-Beleuchtung, PitLok, Klingel, Beleuchtung, Schutzblech und Ständer mussten leider, leider auch ran, da das Bike auch für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit durch den Berliner Großstadtdschungel benötigt wird. Also vermutlich nix mehr für Puristen, aber mir gefällts trotzdem immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. Februar 2012)

Bar-End LED Beleuchtung??? reicht aber nicht zum fahren oder? sondern nur zur Kennzeichnung der Lenkerbreite im dunkeln oder?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. Februar 2012)

Landyphil schrieb:


> Eckdaten: Slide AM 9.0 / Bj 2012 / Null Km / 18" / 12,9 Kg - so wie es da steht (ohne Fahrer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  gefällt mir (bis auf de roten Lenker) sehr sehr gut!!!


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (26. Februar 2012)

u.turn schrieb:


> Modifizierungen sind Bar Ends inklusive Bar End LED-Beleuchtung, PitLok, Klingel, Beleuchtung, Schutzblech und Ständer mussten leider, leider auch ran, da das Bike auch für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit durch den Berliner Großstadtdschungel benötigt wird. Also vermutlich nix mehr für Puristen, aber mir gefällts trotzdem immer noch



Es gibt eine Menge Fahrräder die genau für diesen Einsatzzweck konzipiert und bestens dafür geeignet sind. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso man sich dennoch ein MTB kauft, das für etwas völlig anderes ausgelegt ist. 
Dieses Phänomen scheint bei Radon Fahrern besonders stark ausgeprägt zu sein. In keiner anderen Forenabteilung findet man so viele MTBs die auf Trekking-/ bzw. Citybike getrimmt werden.


----------



## Landyphil (26. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Top! Vor allem die roten Zugendkappen sind sweet!



Ohne DIE konnte ich nicht leben


----------



## Landyphil (26. Februar 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> gefällt mir (bis auf de roten Lenker) sehr sehr gut!!!



MERCI ... mir auch, mags noch gar nicht dreckig machen - inkls. Lenker ;-)


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mir im August 2011 ein reduziertes Radon Slide AM 6.0 gekauft und nun ist der Custom-Umbau beendet: Magura Marta 180/180, Schaltung auf 2fach umgebaut 22/36 mit Race Face Light Bash Guard, Reverse Escape Flat Pedals, ZTR Flow Felgen rot/elox Nabe und Nippel, Hope Sattelstützklemme, Kind Shock Supernatural Stütze, Reverse Fly XXL Lenker, Reverse Griffe, Superstar Zephyr Vorbau, Revelation Gabel mit QR 20 Steckachse, hinten Umbau auf DT Swiss Thru Bolt Spanner.
Die Bremsleitung nach hinten wird noch gekürzt und die Klingel in chrom wird noch einer rot-elox (was auch sonst !) Variante weichen. Und eine Bionicon Kefü kommt auch noch dran.  
Fährt sich so absolut genial, nicht wundern über den kurzen Vorbau, ich hatte davor ein Enduro-Bike, daher mag ich es eher aufrecht und mit breitem Lenker. Weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## u.turn (27. Februar 2012)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Fahrräder die genau für diesen Einsatzzweck konzipiert und bestens dafür geeignet sind. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso man sich dennoch ein MTB kauft, das für etwas völlig anderes ausgelegt ist.
> Dieses Phänomen scheint bei Radon Fahrern besonders stark ausgeprägt zu sein. In keiner anderen Forenabteilung findet man so viele MTBs die auf Trekking-/ bzw. Citybike getrimmt werden.



Am Wochenende und in der Freizeit wird das MTB schon seinem zugedachten Zweck zugeführt für den es auch ausgelegt ist...keine Sorge. Dann kommen so Dinge wie Ständer natürlich auch ab . Da ich aber gleichzeitig auch in der Stadt gesehen werden muss (auch wenn ich z.B. zum Biken nach draußen fahre) ist Licht nun mal Pflicht. Da ich kein Freund der Stadtschlampe bin wird das MTB halt auch mit geringfügigen Änderungen für den Arbeitsweg benutzt, wüsste nicht was daran jetzt verwerflich ist.



TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Bar-End LED Beleuchtung??? reicht aber nicht zum fahren oder? sondern nur zur Kennzeichnung der Lenkerbreite im dunkeln oder?



Jep, leuchtet ja auch nicht nach vorne sondern nur zur Seite. Geht also auch hier mehr um die Sicherheit im Stadtverkehr bzw. auf der Straße. Zur ordentlichen Ausleuchtung nach vorne ist es definitiv ungeeignet. Die Seitensichtbarkeit wird aber dadurch wirklich gesteigert, ein echter Sicherheitsgewinn. Bin sogar von der Rennleitung an der Ampel dafür belobigt worden, obwohl es streng genommen natürlich keine StvZO Zulassung gibt.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (27. Februar 2012)

Immer diese blöden Aussagen zum Einsatzzwecke der Räder. Es gibt halt Leute, welche die Bikes für mehrere Einsatzzwecke kaufen und demzufolge auch Schutzbleche und Ständer montieren. Außerdem sind vergleichbar ausgestattete MTB´s billiger als die Trekkingdinger. Die breiteren Reifen sind ein weiteres Plus. Und wenn immer wieder darüber diskutiert wird, Warum kaufen sich Leute ein SUV wenn sie in der Stadt fahren? Warum kaufen sich Leute einen Porsche, wenn sie nicht auf die rennstrecke gehen? Warum kaufen sich Leute einen High-End-PC obwohl sie die leistung nicht brauchen oder nicht damit umgehen können? Usw....


----------



## boxer24 (27. Februar 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Immer diese blöden Aussagen zum Einsatzzwecke der Räder. Es gibt halt Leute, welche die Bikes für mehrere Einsatzzwecke kaufen und demzufolge auch Schutzbleche und Ständer montieren. Außerdem sind vergleichbar ausgestattete MTB´s billiger als die Trekkingdinger. Die breiteren Reifen sind ein weiteres Plus. Und wenn immer wieder darüber diskutiert wird, Warum kaufen sich Leute ein SUV wenn sie in der Stadt fahren? Warum kaufen sich Leute einen Porsche, wenn sie nicht auf die rennstrecke gehen? Warum kaufen sich Leute einen High-End-PC obwohl sie die leistung nicht brauchen oder nicht damit umgehen können? Usw....


 

hallo
jetzt noch die gretschenfrage
warum leckt der rüde sich die eier

weil er es kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (27. Februar 2012)

boxer24 schrieb:


> hallo
> jetzt noch die gretschenfrage
> warum leckt der rüde sich die eier
> 
> weil er es kann





----Spam----


----------



## Mithras (27. Februar 2012)

Und warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh rum ?  Sorry *gg*









in memory, früher Version meines "alten" Slide am Teich ... immer wieder schee


----------



## sashswoop (27. Februar 2012)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge Fahrräder die genau für diesen Einsatzzweck konzipiert und bestens dafür geeignet sind. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso man sich dennoch ein MTB kauft, das für etwas völlig anderes ausgelegt ist.
> Dieses Phänomen scheint bei Radon Fahrern besonders stark ausgeprägt zu sein. In keiner anderen Forenabteilung findet man so viele MTBs die auf Trekking-/ bzw. Citybike getrimmt werden.



 Meine Rede, wenn ich mir doch die Mühe mache für ein gutes Foto
dann las ich doch den iphonehalterschutzblechsatteltaschenkrempel von der Kiste. Mach ja auch kein Bild von nem Model mit behaarten Beinen weils ja so schön weich und plüschig ist 

Kommt echt besonders oft bei Radons vor


----------



## sashswoop (27. Februar 2012)

boxer24 schrieb:


> hallo
> jetzt noch die gretschenfrage
> warum leckt der rüde sich die eier
> 
> weil er es kann


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (28. Februar 2012)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Meine Rede, wenn ich mir doch die Mühe mache für ein gutes Foto
> dann las ich doch den iphonehalterschutzblechsatteltaschenkrempel von der Kiste. Mach ja auch kein Bild von nem Model mit behaarten Beinen weils ja so schön weich und plüschig ist
> 
> Kommt echt besonders oft bei Radons vor



War nicht der Eingangs-Post zeigt her Eure Radons!?

Macht es da Sinn das Bike umzubauen um es dann zu posten?


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (28. Februar 2012)

Ach ganz ehrlich wär es doch langweilig wenn hier nur nichtumgebaute Standardmodelle wären. Die kann man sich ja auch auf der Webseite von Radon angucken. Ich finde es immer wieder interessant was Leute so aus Bikes machen. Na guuuuut, manchmal überlege ich mir, warum es dann überhaupt ein "fertigbike" war und nicht nur der Rahmen gekauft wurde  aber da das ja eine Preisfrage ist, ist das doch auch verständlich oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubbblubb (28. Februar 2012)

u.turn schrieb:


> Am Wochenende und in der Freizeit wird das MTB schon seinem zugedachten Zweck zugeführt für den es auch ausgelegt ist...keine Sorge. Dann kommen so Dinge wie Ständer natürlich auch ab . Da ich aber gleichzeitig auch in der Stadt gesehen werden muss (auch wenn ich z.B. zum Biken nach draußen fahre) ist Licht nun mal Pflicht. Da ich kein Freund der Stadtschlampe bin wird das MTB halt auch mit geringfügigen Änderungen für den Arbeitsweg benutzt, wüsste nicht was daran jetzt verwerflich ist.



"Verwerflich" ist daran nichts. Es gibt aber einige berechtigte Kritikpunkte!
-Beleuchtung ist nicht STvO gemäß. Das mag der "Rennleitung" zwar in der Regel egal sein. Sobald du jedoch in der Dämmerung, Nachts oder bei schlechten Sichtverhältnissen in einen Unfall verwickelt bist, kann die sonstige Schuldlage aussehen wie sie will, du bist dann dran. Und das kann unter Umständen verdammt teuer werden.
- Der Spritzschutz ist mehr als unzureichend, nicht nur für dich (das wäre ja quasi selbstgewählt) aber du saust auch alle anderen hinter dir fahrenden Radler mit ein.
- Der Verschleiß ist aufgrund des fehlenden Witterungsschutzes enorm hoch. Bei meinem Trekkingrad kommt Spritzwasser und Dreck vom Vorderreifen aufgrund eines langen und breiten Schutzblechs mit Lappen nicht auf den Antrieb. Ketten und Ritzel halten so um ein vielfaches länger als bei meinen sportlich eingesetzen Rädern.


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (28. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> Ach ganz ehrlich wär es doch langweilig wenn hier nur nichtumgebaute Standardmodelle wären. Die kann man sich ja auch auf der Webseite von Radon angucken. Ich finde es immer wieder interessant was Leute so aus Bikes machen. Na guuuuut, manchmal überlege ich mir, warum es dann überhaupt ein "fertigbike" war und nicht nur der Rahmen gekauft wurde  aber da das ja eine Preisfrage ist, ist das doch auch verständlich oder?



das war der Grund warum ich mir ein Radon Slide 6.0 als Basis und noch dazu reduziert gekauft habe. Rahmen; Geo und Fahrwerk hatten in den Tests gut abgeschnitten, die Tauschteile vertickt man im IBC Forum und so habe ich für 2.000 Euro ein Custom-Bike, was sich hammergut fährt und auch noch top aussieht (o.k., Geschmäcker sind verschieden und nicht jeder steht auf schwarz mit rot-elox). Bin noch gespannt wie die Bionicon-Kefü funzt. @ Landyphil: Du hast die ja auch dran (sogar in meiner Lieblingsfarbe), wie sind deine Erfahrungen ?


----------



## boxer24 (28. Februar 2012)

wiso seid ihr eigentlich so untolerant

ich besuche ein forum um andere meinungen,ansichten zu erfahren
um die eigenen vielleicht mal zu überdenken,mich weiterzubilden

wenn ich  bestätigung brauche frag ich meine frau


----------



## sashswoop (28. Februar 2012)

dann doch lieber wieder Bilder!

mein Slide nach einer Runde um den Block, ich weiß der sattel sieht :kotz:aus ist aber noch von meinem alten Rad weil meine 5 Buchstaben so gut drauf sitzen ein schwarzer ist bestellt!


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2012)

@freeFlow : sehr schön !!!


----------



## Nasenbremser (28. Februar 2012)

boxer24 schrieb:


> .......wenn ich  bestätigung brauche frag ich meine frau


:d :d :d
Der war aber fies.


----------



## Marcusdraeger (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Radon-Gemeinde,
ich wollte mal fragen ob man das Radon Slide (All mountain) auch zum Freeride fahren benutzen kann? Also keine 3M drops aber an die 2m gehen die schon..


----------



## sashswoop (28. Februar 2012)

Marcusdraeger schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Radon-Gemeinde,
> ich wollte mal fragen ob man das Radon Slide (All mountain) auch zum Freeride fahren benutzen kann? Also keine 3M drops aber an die 2m gehen die schon..


 
Das geht!  (wenn man es drauf hat!! und ich meine keinen Zahnbelag)

Aber ein Big Bike wäre doch dann empfehlenswerter, als mit nem AM 2 Meter Drops zu machen.


----------



## Max_V (28. Februar 2012)

sashswoop schrieb:


> dann doch lieber wieder Bilder!
> 
> mein Slide nach einer Runde um den Block, ich weiß der sattel sieht :kotz:aus ist aber noch von meinem alten Rad weil meine 5 Buchstaben so gut drauf sitzen ein schwarzer ist bestellt!



Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber hat dir da ein Pferd an den Smart gepullert


----------



## Nasenbremser (28. Februar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber hat dir da ein Pferd an den Smart gepullert


Die Frage hatte sich mir auch schon gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeFlowFusion (28. Februar 2012)

Marcusdraeger schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Radon-Gemeinde,
> ich wollte mal fragen ob man das Radon Slide (All mountain) auch zum Freeride fahren benutzen kann? Also keine 3M drops aber an die 2m gehen die schon..



Auch wenn ich so etwas nicht fahre(n kann): Mein vorheriges Enduro-Bike (Votec v.sx) war im rauhen Gelände doch deutlich stabiler und bügelte mit 160mm / 160 mm mehr glatt. Auch in Saalbach / Hinterglemm war selbst auf den einfachen Bikepark-Routen fast keiner unter einem Enduro unterwegs. Da würde ich definitiv zu einem Enduro raten und nicht zu einem AM. Außer du hast einen supersmoothen Fahrstil und bist technisch versiert.


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (28. Februar 2012)

@ sashswoop: sind das die syntace pedale? Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## sashswoop (28. Februar 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber hat dir da ein Pferd an den Smart gepullert


 
Mal nicht so Kleinkariert das Slide ist erst 4 Monate alt und durfte ohne Windel raus!


----------



## sashswoop (28. Februar 2012)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> @ sashswoop: sind das die syntace pedale? Bist du zufrieden?


 
Nein sind Echo TR unter 300 gramm und das für 50 Grip ist OK aber die Lager (1x Gleitlager) sind nach 1 Saison hin und ich bin sehr Abfahrtslastig unterwegs.

Für Leute die viele Kilometer spulen sind die nichts,  das schreibt aber auch der Hersteller.


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (28. Februar 2012)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Nein sind Echo TR unter 300 gramm und das für 50 Grip ist OK aber die Lager (1x Gleitlager) sind nach 1 Saison hin und ich bin sehr Abfahrtslastig unterwegs.
> 
> Für Leute die viele Kilometer spulen sind die nichts,  das schreibt aber auch der Hersteller.



Wie unschwer an meinem Bike zu erkennen, bin ich ein Freund der Marke Reverse und die Escape Pedals in Verbindung mit FiveTen Schuhen sind genialst: 
http://www.solidbikes.de/de/parts_pedale.html

wenn auch nicht ganz billig, aber dann auch noch meine Lieblingsfarbkombi schwarz mit rot-elox pins,


----------



## Schotterp1ste (28. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein Team 6.0 in Artgerechter Haltung





hier nach dem auspacken, noch ohne Klickpedale





Bisher bin ich mit dem Einstieger Bike sehr zufrieden (hab es seit 07/11 und ~600km).


----------



## Andcream (29. Februar 2012)

In Rot schauts schon gut aus


----------



## Claus55 (29. Februar 2012)

Mein neues Radon Team 7.0 habe ich sofort in ein Reiserad umgewandelt. Nachdem ich bei keinem Hersteller ein bezahlbares 26er Reiserad gefunden habe (ein Maß, dass ich aufgrund der Robustheit und des Komforts größeren Rädern vorziehe), habe ich mir meine Wünsche auf diese Weise optimal erfüllt.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## xXSittiXx (29. Februar 2012)

Find ich mal schön zu sehen was man aus so einem Rad machen kann, sieht gut aus. Aber später kommen wieder die übrigen Kommentare wie das ist nen Mtb und kein Reiserad und und und dazu die man sich eigentlich auch sparen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (29. Februar 2012)

@Mxandi
Thx, mir gefiel es in Rot besser als in schwarz, nebenbei war es auch noch ne Spur blliger. Ist mein erstes richtiges MTB und bestimmt nicht das letzte 

@Claus
Ich hätte das Team 7.0 da nicht mehr erkannt  Wahnsinn, was man aus so nem Hardtrail machen kann, aber für den Preis echt top!

Wäre ich letztes Jahr so schlau gewesen, wie heute, hätte ich doch auch lieber zum Team 7.0 gegriffen, allein wegen der Gabel. Bremsen und Schaltung eher weniger.


----------



## xXSittiXx (29. Februar 2012)

Ja da tut sich recht viel bei der Ausstattung vom alten Team 6.0 zum 7.0 habe ein ZR Race 6.0 ist fast gleichwertig wie das Team 7.0, habe im Radon Center das 6er und das 7ner Team ausprobiert und war sehr erstaunt was die anderen Komponenten des 7ners betrifft


----------



## internetsurfer (29. Februar 2012)

@Claus55  Ist ein tolles Team 7.0 geworden. Mich würde interessieren was du an Euros und Stunden da noch reingesteckt hast. Bis auf den Tourenlenker gefällt mir das Bike richtig gut.


----------



## Mithras (29. Februar 2012)

Das nenn ich mal Custom! .. Cooles Trekkingbike geworden!


----------



## blutbuche (29. Februar 2012)

es sieht furchtbar  aus, als reiserad , find´ich


----------



## Claus55 (29. Februar 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> @Claus55  Ist ein tolles Team 7.0 geworden. Mich würde interessieren was du an Euros und Stunden da noch reingesteckt hast. Bis auf den Tourenlenker gefällt mir das Bike richtig gut.



An Euros:
135,- Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo
35,- Spielfreier CenterLock-6-Loch-Bremsscheibenadapter mit fest verbundener Shimano-Scheibe (wegen Nabendynamo)
20,- Lampe gemäß StVO hinten
50,- Scheinwerfer gemäß StVO  vorn
30,- Schutzbleche 
65,- Tubus Gepäckträger
20,- Tourenlenker
25,- Verstellbarer Vorbau
20,- Satteltasche
35,- Lenkertasche
65,- Abus Faltschloss
Insgesamt ca. 475,- (+750,- fürs "nackte" Rad, also insgesamt gut 1200,-)

Von meinem alten Rad übenommen, also für mich kostenfrei: 
- Schwalbe Tour plus-Mäntel
- Brooks-Sattel
- Federsattelstütze
- Sigma-Tacho 
- LED-Rückstrahler

Arbeitsaufwand: 4 Tage

Gruß
Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (1. März 2012)

Ich muss sagen, sicher einer der sportlichsten Tourer überhaupt 

@sitti
Bin zwar noch kein 7er gefahren, muss dir jedoch zustimmen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. März 2012)

naja, wenn der Claus damit glücklich ist solls mir recht sein.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (1. März 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> Wäre ich letztes Jahr so schlau gewesen, wie heute, hätte ich doch auch lieber zum Team 7.0 gegriffen, allein wegen der Gabel. *Bremsen* und Schaltung eher weniger.



Also die Aussage mit der Bremse kann ich nicht bestätigen...ich bin die Hayes letztes Jahr komplett gefahren und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Wartung, Leistung eher ungenügend. 

Habe mir dieses Jahr die neue SLX von Shimano gegönnt und heute das erste mal gefahren. Es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (1. März 2012)

@ claus55, die teile die du abgebaut hast, die hast du nicht "zufällig" zu verkaufen???


----------



## Kenbarrow (1. März 2012)

@ claus55

Sieht richtig stark aus ! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ein ' Trekkingrad '
so gut aussehen kann...


----------



## Claus55 (1. März 2012)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @ claus55, die teile die du abgebaut hast, die hast du nicht "zufällig" zu verkaufen???



Klar, spricht nichts dagegen. Übrig geblieben sind folgende Orginal-Team 7.0 (2011)-Teile:

- Vorderrad mit Bremsscheibe
- 2 Schläuche (Mäntel sind schon weg)
- Sattelstütze
- Sattel
- Vorbau
- 2 Pedale
- Bügellenker inkl. Schraubgriffe

Am einfachsten wäre für mich natürlich der Verkauf des Gesamtpakets.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (2. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich nehme mein ZR Team 7.0 von 2011 auch für Touren her, habe es allerdings nicht so aufwändig umgestaltet. Meine Frage ist, wo hast du noch Getränke außer in der einen Flasche am Rahmen?


----------



## Mithras (2. März 2012)

im Rucksack?!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (2. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> im Rucksack?!



Beim Radwandern unangenehm, weil schwer und die Nässe kann nicht weg.


----------



## Claus55 (2. März 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nehme mein ZR Team 7.0 von 2011 auch für Touren her, habe es allerdings nicht so aufwändig umgestaltet. Meine Frage ist, wo hast du noch Getränke außer in der einen Flasche am Rahmen?



Ich benutze seit Jahren die MSX-Radtaschen. Die haben über dem wasserdichten Rollverschluß noch einen schnell zu öffnenden Klapp-Deckel. Darunter habe ich je nach Wetterlage bis zu 6 Flaschen Apfelsaftschorle. Ein Vorteil dabei ist, dass sich der Inhalt nicht wie im Flaschenhalter durch den "Sonnenkollektor-Effekt" stark erhitzt.

Gruß
Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (2. März 2012)

So langsam werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, das Foto von dem umgebauten Trekkingrad ist wirklich ernst gemeint oder ich versteh das Thema nicht. 

Und ich Dummerchen dachte immer, im Mountainbike-Forum geht es wirklich um Mountainbikes.
Wird Zeit für einen neuen Thread: "Zeigt Eure Radonbikes in Action"

Naja, jedem das SEINE.


----------



## Beaumont (2. März 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> So langsam werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, das Foto von dem umgebauten Trekkingrad ist wirklich ernst gemeint oder ich versteh das Thema nicht.
> 
> Und ich Dummerchen dachte immer, im Mountainbike-Forum geht es wirklich um Mountainbikes.
> Wird Zeit für einen neuen Thread: "Zeigt Eure Radonbikes in Action"
> ...



Ja, die scheinen das echt ernst zu meinen 
Ist wohl wie bei den getunten Autos auf der Straße, da scheint es oft auch darum zu gehen "je mehr Klump aufn Wagen, umso besser sieht er aus" 
Soll aber jetzt nicht abwertend gegenüber dem Trekkingbike sein! Letztenendes ist es eben auch ein Fahrrad, nur hald mit einem anderen Einsatzbereich wie ein MTB!


----------



## Claus55 (2. März 2012)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Ja, die scheinen das echt ernst zu meinen
> Ist wohl wie bei den getunten Autos auf der Straße, da scheint es oft auch darum zu gehen "je mehr Klump aufn Wagen, umso besser sieht er aus"
> Soll aber jetzt nicht abwertend gegenüber dem Trekkingbike sein! Letztenendes ist es eben auch ein Fahrrad, nur hald mit einem anderen Einsatzbereich wie ein MTB!



Eigentlich geht es um eine Fahrrad-Gattung, die im Markt so gut wie nicht existiert: Eine Kombination robuster geländetauglicher MTB-Technik mit den für Radreisen uverzichtbaren Komponenten zum Gepäcktransport, zur langstreckentauglichen Sitzposition und zur STVO-Kompatibilität. Auf meinen mehrtägigen Touren bin ich schon oft Strecken gefahren, wo ich sehr froh war, ein Rad mit Federgabel, Breitreifen und Rahmen in MTB-Maßen zu haben. Ein gutes Beispiel ist  der Ostseeradwanderweg, dessen Kopfsteinpflaster-, Sand- und Wiesen-Abschnitte sich mit einem "normalen" Trekkingrad (28 Zoll, schmale Reifen) streckenweise nur durch Schieben bewältigen ließen.

Zwar gib es einige wenige 26-Zoll-Reiseräder (Velotraum, Rose Aktiva), diese sind aber erheblich teurer als meine Team 7.0-Lösung und haben dieser gegenüber oft noch Einschränkungen (z.B. Starrgabel und Felgen- statt Scheibenbremsen).

Gruß
Claus


----------



## manfred.hs (2. März 2012)

Heute hab ichs endlich auch wieder geschafft bei dem Sensationswetter ein paar Meter auf dem Slide zu machen.


----------



## Keks_nascher (3. März 2012)

So, allmählich wirds fertig. Bremsen müssen noch gemacht werden. Schaltzüge, Schaltwerk und paar Kleinigkeiten. Das weiß/schwarz finde ich sogar gar nicht mal soooo schlecht. Aber das Bike muss nicht gefallen. Soll in erster Linie seinen Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2012)

@keks : fein !und endlich wieder ein normales mtb


----------



## karl_arsch (3. März 2012)

Radon Stage Diva 2011

"Frauenversion" - mit spezieller Rahmengeometrie bla bla...

Bin ein Kerl und passt mir perfekt und ich hab keine Frauenfigur 

Durch Zufall auf Radon gestoÃen, kannte die Marke nÃ¤mlich gar nicht und war bei H&S Bike Discount heruntergesetzt auf 900 und damit unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r die verbauten Teile.
Nach 2 Ausfahrten immer noch voll zufrieden und es ist soooo leicht im Vergleich zu meinem alten 600,-â¬ Focus Hardtail


----------



## Themeankitty (3. März 2012)

SO, heut hab ich meine Bike-Saison eröffnet 
Das Slide fährt sich echt gut 


                                     Hier Blick auf die Kösseine:





Radon Slide AM 7.0 18 Zoll 2011











Und hier noch meine blauen Five Ten Spitfire Schuhe


----------



## Wiepjes (3. März 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> SO, heut hab ich meine Bike-Saison eröffnet
> Das Slide fährt sich echt gut
> 
> 
> ...



Find es richtig schön bis auf die blaue Schuh.
Die Reverb fehlt und für die Pedal hoffe ich das du einen guten Orhtopäden kennst wenn du die im knie hast hänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (3. März 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Find es richtig schön bis auf die blaue Schuh.
> Die Reverb fehlt und für die Pedal hoffe ich das du einen guten Orhtopäden kennst wenn du die im knie hast hänge.



wieso kannst du nicht Biken?


----------



## Wiepjes (3. März 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> wieso kannst du nicht Biken?



Kumm go in dein Keller und vergraul die letzte Gäst.


----------



## Mithras (3. März 2012)

Wenn das Octane one Pedale sind, die hinterlassen folgende Spuren 






Letztes Jahr, letzte größere Tour mitm Slide und auf den letzten 500m bei nem Hupfer auf den Gehweg vom Pedal gerutscht ...und das Gegenüberliegende direkt aufs Schienbein bekommen ...
Aber sonst haben die Teile nen klasse Halt! Und zu Narben kann man immer krasse Geschichten erzählen


----------



## Themeankitty (3. März 2012)

Deshalb hab ich Fiveten Schuhe !!!!!


----------



## Wiepjes (3. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Wenn das Octane one Pedale sind, die hinterlassen folgende Spuren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aua -sieht ja aus wie der wiesse Hai Teil 3


----------



## a13 (3. März 2012)

Heute habe ich auch laut Tacho endlich die 4000km geknackt.









keep on keeping on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (3. März 2012)

Das zweite Bild is ultrageil !


----------



## Bench (3. März 2012)

a13 schrieb:


>



verkauf das Bild Radon als Werbemittel


----------



## sashswoop (3. März 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Aua -sieht ja aus wie der wiesse Hai Teil 3



Klickies for Girls, Flats for Heroes! 

stellt euch nicht an wie Mimi´s


----------



## Landyphil (3. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Wenn das Octane one Pedale sind, die hinterlassen folgende Spuren



Wer mit Crocs fährt .. (die aus dem Bild) selber schuld


----------



## sashswoop (3. März 2012)

Landyphil schrieb:


> Wer mit Crocs fährt .. (die aus dem Bild) selber schuld



die Pins sind auch etwas unangenehm wenn sie durch die Schaumtreter drücken bei ner harten Landung


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2012)

War schlimmer als es auf dem Bild ausschaut!  

Waren aber richtige Schuhe .. halt keine 5 tens


----------



## Icetiger212 (4. März 2012)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Klickies for Girls, Flats for Heroes!
> 
> stellt euch nicht an wie Mimi´s



Hey Sash, ich versuche heuer mal die Combo Shimano AM45 mit Shimano M545. mal sehen obs a was im Dh ist....


----------



## stefston (4. März 2012)

Slide nach Tour 





Grüße
Stefan


----------



## siebenacht (5. März 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> So, allmählich wirds fertig. Bremsen müssen noch gemacht werden. Schaltzüge, Schaltwerk und paar Kleinigkeiten. Das weiß/schwarz finde ich sogar gar nicht mal soooo schlecht. Aber das Bike muss nicht gefallen. Soll in erster Linie seinen Zweck erfüllen.



Ich würde noch die Bremsleitung unten an der Gabel innen zwischen Gabel und Laufrad vorbeiführen, damit die Bremsleitung besser vor Beschädigung geschützt ist (Sturz, beim Transport oder beim unfreiwilligen Steinkontakt).

Und Zweck vor Optik!


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. März 2012)

@siebenacht: Danke für den Tipp. Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht . Werde es dann genau so machen. Die Stellen an denen die Züge an dem Rahmen scheuern sind auch schon abgeklebt. Züge sind dran. Sieht dank dem schmalen Lenker und dem zusammengequetschten Cockpit etwas wirr aus, aber derzeit will ich einfach nur fahren.

Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich das "hässliche Entlein" richtig lieb gewonnen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (5. März 2012)

Abend,

zum Thema Flats vs Schienbein kann ich auch noch nen nettes Bild beitragen. 
Sind die Flatsvon Atomlab und kommen eigentlich aus dem Dirtbereich. Ursprünglich mal komplett aus Kunststoff, habe ich aber zwecks besserem Halt noch jeweils 4 M6er Stahlschrauben eingeschraubt. 
Gleich bei der 1. Ausfahrt (man muß ja alles neue gleich probieren ) Treppen gefahren und als ich dann mal 2 Stufen springen wollte (ging bisher auch prima) ist´s passiert. Abgerutscht und das Pedal voll ins Schienbein gedonnert. 
Sieht nach 1,5 Wochen immer noch aus wie Sau, aber zumindest ist die Schwellung weg und das gelb läßt langsam nach.


----------



## sashswoop (6. März 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> zum Thema Flats vs Schienbein kann ich auch noch nen nettes Bild beitragen.
> Sind die Flatsvon Atomlab und kommen eigentlich aus dem Dirtbereich. Ursprünglich mal komplett aus Kunststoff, habe ich aber zwecks besserem Halt noch jeweils 4 M6er Stahlschrauben eingeschraubt.
> ...


 
ONeal Trailguard sehr sehr gute Schoner wo sich prima Pedalieren lassen(Geheimtip: Flats mit Schoner fahren)


----------



## internetsurfer (9. März 2012)

Heute war ich mal wieder  lange mit meinem Race 6.0 unterwegs um meine neue Actioncam zu testen.


----------



## Robby2107 (9. März 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Heute war ich mal wieder  lange mit meinem Race 6.0 unterwegs um meine neue Actioncam zu testen.



Läßt uns an Deinem Actionfilmchen teilhaben?


----------



## internetsurfer (10. März 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Läßt uns an Deinem Actionfilmchen teilhaben?


Ist nur eine Kodak Zx3 geworden. Quali ist aber auf jeden Fall super. Muss noch die Filmchen schneiden. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.
EDIT: Hätte nicht gedacht das HD Material so aufwendig zu bearbeiten ist. Mein Rechner kommt bei jeder kleinen Änderung an seine Grenzen. Musst das ganze noch schön einstampfen damit ich es hochladen kann. 
Hier mal ein kleiner unspeaktakulärer Ausschnitt von der Rückfahrt.
http://youtu.be/TXHOSVi9PJs
Und noch ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4syQGA27-4&hd=1"]Hohe Mark MTB Tour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Weizenkerl (11. März 2012)

Hallo  Erstmal echt schickes Bike. Ich bin am überlegen mir auch soeinen Gepäckträger zu besorgen,meine frage. Bist du zufrieden mit dem System haben sich im gebrauch stärken oder schwächen gezeigt und wie sieht es mit der belastbarkeit aus.?
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.
Gruss Weizenkerl


----------



## Weizenkerl (11. März 2012)

[/quote]


----------



## Weizenkerl (11. März 2012)

Mega Echt Geil so hätte ich meins auch gerne


----------



## mipooh (11. März 2012)

@ Claus55
Super gelungen, der Reiseradumbau. Einzig der Lenker gefällt mir nicht so recht, zum einen optisch, aber noch mehr weil ich einer solchen Konstruktion nicht genug Stabilität zutraue. Mag aber sein, durch die fast aufrechte Sitzposition haben die Lenkerenden fast kein Gewicht zu tragen... hast Du damit längere Erfahrung? (so km-mäßig?) Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei etwas Gewicht auf den Lenkerenden da doch einiges an Bewegung entsteht.
Ich hab mal so einen Lenker gefahren, allerdings andersherum eingebaut, so daß ich die freien Enden nur gelegentlich "zum Ausruhen" auf langen Geraden benutzt habe. Zudem war der nicht fast waagerecht angebracht sondern in einem recht steilen Winkel. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mein Team 7.0 ganz ähnlich umbauen, hatte aber keine solchen Schutzbleche gefunden. Inzwischen ist mir klargeworden, dass ich gar keine Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger brauche, weil ich sowieso keine Radreisen mache und bei Regen eh nicht fahre.
StVo habe ich mir auch gespart. Zunächst weil ich keine gescheiten Felgen gefunden habe, die wirklich dazugepasst hätten. Und nach einiger Überlegung habe ich mir dann gesagt, nur wenn Du wirklich mal an einen Korinthenkacker gerätst (was mir in D ja durchaus leicht möglich erscheint), musst Du mal nen 10er abdrücken. Ansonsten fahre ich sowieso ungern im Dunkeln, da reicht mir Batterielicht.
Allerdings habe ich hübsche Big Apples drauf (60er), denn Geländefahrer bin ich absolut nicht. Ich mag nur die Geometrie von MTBs viel lieber als die von üblichen Trekkern. Und die dicken Schlappen eben...

Trotzdem geiles Reiserad.
(Wenn es Dir nicht zu viel Mühe ist, fände ich eine genaue Stückliste ganz nett.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2012)

..das bunte is ja echt ´n bisschen viel  des guten ...brrrr .....


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (12. März 2012)

Mein Fully

Änderung: Laufräder, Pedale und Bremse









Mein ZR Team 7.0 als Tourer

Änderung: Bremsen, Anbauten, Pedale sind bestellt


----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2012)

gott , was hast du dem armen bike angetan  ....


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. März 2012)

Nein, das meint der nicht ernst ?!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (12. März 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Nein, das meint der nicht ernst ?!



"Der" hat sein Bike für seinen Einsatzzweck umgebaut.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. März 2012)

Um die ganze Sache mal wieder aufzulockern, hier ein kleines Bildchen
von meinem Bike :






Das hat Radon für mich gebaut und bleibt auch (bis auf die Reifen und Pedale) so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazzpacho (12. März 2012)




----------



## xXSittiXx (12. März 2012)

@Grobi-Stollo: Ist das am Vorderrad bloß ne 160 Disc? Sieht so klein aus...


----------



## konamatze (12. März 2012)

gazzpacho schrieb:


>



Ich finde den alten Radon-Schriftzug einfach cooler.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. März 2012)

xXSittiXx schrieb:


> @Grobi-Stollo: Ist das am Vorderrad bloß ne 160 Disc? Sieht so klein aus...


ist ne 180'er


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. März 2012)

Heutiger Ausritt: Mit den Klickies ist ein vollkommen neues Fahrgefühl. Altgewohntes bekommt man halt nie weg...


----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2012)

..endlich ein paar schöne radons  !


----------



## Schotterp1ste (12. März 2012)

diese Fullies gefallen mir sehr, muss dieses Jahr sparen, dann wird das Hardtrail durch ein Slide AM 7.0 ergänzt


----------



## a13 (12. März 2012)

Schotterp1ste schrieb:


> diese Fullies gefallen mir sehr, muss dieses Jahr sparen, dann wird das Hardtrail durch ein Slide AM 7.0 ergänzt


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## 4Helden (13. März 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Ich finde den alten Radon-Schriftzug einfach cooler.
> 
> Gruß Matze



 Jup.Stimme dir zu.
Allerdings hätte ich auf meinem Midseason den Schriftzug gerne in Gold.
Kann man den nicht irgendwo andersfarbig kaufen.?

Wie hier. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/832684


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (13. März 2012)

@ Weizenkerl: Von wann ist das Rad? Ist ja cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (14. März 2012)

4Helden schrieb:


> Jup.Stimme dir zu.
> Allerdings hätte ich auf meinem Midseason den Schriftzug gerne in Gold.
> Kann man den nicht irgendwo andersfarbig kaufen.?
> 
> Wie hier. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/832684



Ist ja meine Ex!!  RiP...


----------



## internetsurfer (14. März 2012)

Hat wer mal ein Bild von dem grünen Slide mit nem schwarzen Sattel?


----------



## oliverbigler (15. März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem selbst aufgebauten Stage.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Oliver


----------



## konamatze (15. März 2012)

Nach Umrüstung auf 2fach SLX(für 9fach) in Kombination 10fach Sram,heute eine längere Tour unternommen funktioniert super.


  Gruß Matze


----------



## Keks_nascher (15. März 2012)

So, dürfte fertig sein. Paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden. Die Hinterradnabe hat zb. Spiel . Aber alles in allem bin ich recht zufrieden.


----------



## xXSittiXx (16. März 2012)

@oliver konntest du dir den Rahmen im Radon Center bestellen oder wie biste daran bekommen?


----------



## siebenacht (16. März 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Nach Umrüstung auf 2fach SLX(für 9fach) in Kombination 10fach Sram,heute eine längere Tour unternommen funktioniert super.
> 
> 
> Gruß Matze



Sieht jut aus, dann können wir ja bald wieder mal eine Slide-Tour machen.

Gruß 78


----------



## internetsurfer (16. März 2012)

Bei dem Wetter muss man schnell raus und biken: zum Glück habe ich heute frei


----------



## konamatze (16. März 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Sieht jut aus, dann können wir ja bald wieder mal eine Slide-Tour machen.
> 
> Gruß 78



Genau,spätestens beim Brocken-Rocken

  Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (16. März 2012)

SO heute die erst richtige Tour des Jahres gemacht 
War mit Landus und fleckmorry unterwegs 







Mien Slide hat noch einen Funn Fatboy 785mm Lenker ins rot bekommen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (17. März 2012)

@Themeankitty 
sieht nach einer recht ordentlichen Tour aus 

Ich war auch unterwegs, bei überaus ansprechendem Wetter :


----------



## fleckmorry (17. März 2012)

Echt geiles Bike Radon Slide AM 10.0 mein Traumbike


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (17. März 2012)

Und, hast Du den Sprung mitgenommen oder das Rad nur für's Foto draufgestellt?


----------



## Themeankitty (17. März 2012)

@ Grobi-Stollo

Echt geile Bilder  und absolut geiles Bike


----------



## Lilebror (17. März 2012)

Mein heiß geliebtes Slide 




Shot at 2012-03-17





Shot at 2012-03-17





Shot at 2012-03-17





Shot at 2012-03-17

Bei Gelegenheit mache ich aber noch ein paar schönere Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. März 2012)

schön - felgen aufkleber würd ich abmachen und nen schwazen sattel drauf - aber das is nur mein  geschmack . viel spass !!


----------



## Lilebror (17. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schön - felgen aufkleber würd ich abmachen und nen schwazen sattel drauf - aber das is nur mein  geschmack . viel spass !!



Sattel wird vielleicht noch geändert, muss den noch ein bisschen probe fahren bis ixh da einen endgültigen entschluss gefasst habe. Der Sattel ist halt sehr gewichts orientiert konstruiert deswegen kann es sein, dass ich den sqlab wieder montiere. Die Felgenaufkleber mache ich vielleicht noch ab.

 Gruß 
Lilebror


----------



## radonaut (17. März 2012)

Hier mein fertiges ZR Team 6.0 aus 2011


----------



## Mithras (18. März 2012)

Oha ... quasi ein Ferrari


----------



## radonaut (18. März 2012)

Schwarze und Weiße Radons gibt es genug.


----------



## Icetiger212 (18. März 2012)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Mein heiß geliebtes Slide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farbe....


----------



## Lilebror (18. März 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Die Farbe....



Das war auch ein echter Kampf eins in dieser Farbe zu bekommen


----------



## a13 (18. März 2012)

Das Rote ist echt schick. Auch wenn die Fat Alberts den Rahmen stellenweise entlacken werden


----------



## sashswoop (18. März 2012)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Mein heiß geliebtes Slide
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wat ne geile Farbe!


----------



## Focus Cypress (18. März 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Black Sin 6.0

Es ist zwar die niedrigste Ausstattungsstufe, aber trotzdem wesentlich agiler als mein Cannondale, welches ich vorher hatte.

Flaschenhalter kommt noch, der rote Warnhinweis am Rahmen ist mittlerweile auch ab und die NobbyNic habe ich gegen meine RaRa und RoRo getauscht.
Werde zudem noch den Lenker Lock-Out wegmachen, da ich den eh nicht brauche und diese große Schlaufe mich auch stört.

























*Die Zugverlegung am Unterrohr. Finde das echt top mit den innenverlegten Zügen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (18. März 2012)

Hier mal das Slide AM meines Kollegen, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (18. März 2012)




----------



## midin (18. März 2012)

Sehr hübsch die Bilder, aber wie ich sehe, hast du auch das Problem mit dem langen Kabel deiner Reverb. Pass gut auf, mir ist das Kabel bei der ersten Ausfahrt bei abgesenktem Sattel und ruppigem Gelände an den Reifen bzw. die Umlenkwippe geraten. Ist zwar nichts passiert, klang aber nicht gut ;-)


----------



## Themeankitty (18. März 2012)

Augenorgasmus


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (18. März 2012)

Danke 

Das Kabel ist wirklich zu lang. Hatte sich auch schon mal in der Wippe verfangen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Tigermoeter (18. März 2012)

radonaut schrieb:


> Hier mein fertiges ZR Team 6.0 aus 2011



Schick. Hast du was reflektierendes an die Felgen geklebt?


----------



## radonaut (18. März 2012)

a13 schrieb:


> Das Rote ist echt schick. Auch wenn die Fat Alberts den Rahmen stellenweise entlacken werden



Nä, passt alles!


----------



## radonaut (18. März 2012)

Tigermoeter schrieb:


> Schick. Hast du was reflektierendes an die Felgen geklebt?


Felgenzierstreifen von 3M. Gab es mal bei Polo


----------



## Lilebror (19. März 2012)

midin schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch die Bilder, aber wie ich sehe, hast du auch das Problem mit dem langen Kabel deiner Reverb. Pass gut auf, mir ist das Kabel bei der ersten Ausfahrt bei abgesenktem Sattel und ruppigem Gelände an den Reifen bzw. die Umlenkwippe geraten. Ist zwar nichts passiert, klang aber nicht gut ;-)



Bei meinem verbiegt sich die Leitung häufig, beim runterfahren, ich werde versuchen diese Kabelführung vom Rahmen an die Sattelstütze zu montieren. Aber das soll hier nixht das Thema sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (19. März 2012)




----------



## gazzpacho (19. März 2012)




----------



## Andcream (19. März 2012)

Das Black Sin von Focus Cypress gefällt mir gut aber auch das ältere ZR Race gefällt mir vom Rahmen her. Was ist das denn fürn Modelljahr?

Heißt ja hier zeig her deine Radons.
Ist zwar kein Mountainbike sonder mein Crossbike aber ein Radon ist es und mir gefällts


----------



## blutbuche (19. März 2012)

@ ritzelherr : das letzte foto  is  ja mal echt geil


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (19. März 2012)

Danke. Hier noch ein Bild in der Totalen:










Grüße
Chris


----------



## MettiMett (19. März 2012)

Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midin (19. März 2012)

Sehr schönes Bild, was genau sind das für Reifen?
Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, hier auch noch mal ein grünes Slide in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (19. März 2012)

midin schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild, was genau sind das für Reifen?
> Wenn wir gerade dabei sind, hier auch noch mal ein grünes Slide in freier Wildbahn.



Hinten der Mountain King II in 2.4" und vorne der Baron in 2.3", jeweils Continental und in der "Black Chilli" Variante. Die Kombi macht einen sehr guten Eindruck auf dem Trail und die Reifen wirken auch deutlich robuster als die original aufgezogenen Schwalbe. Sind in halt etwas schwerer, aber ich denke das Upgrade lohnt sich. 

Ach ja: Reifenwechsel bei den Crossmax ist kein Spass...


----------



## Lilebror (20. März 2012)

Heute nen schönen Ausritt in Aachen unternommen, jetzt weiß ich auch warum Radon mit "Slide your trail" wirbt 












Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Hinten der Mountain King II in 2.4" und vorne der Baron in 2.3", jeweils Continental und in der "Black Chilli" Variante. Die Kombi macht einen sehr guten Eindruck auf dem Trail und die Reifen wirken auch deutlich robuster als die original aufgezogenen Schwalbe. Sind in halt etwas schwerer, aber ich denke das Upgrade lohnt sich.
> 
> Ach ja: Reifenwechsel bei den Crossmax ist kein Spass...



Das mit dem Reifenwechsel habe ich noch vor mir, vorerst reichen mir erstmal die Nobbys.

Knackt bei einem von euch auch der Sattel, ich habe vermutet, dass die Geräusche vom Sattel bzw. Sattelstütze kommen.


----------



## Lilebror (20. März 2012)

ofi schrieb:


>



Schickes Bike und geniales Bild, sieht so richtig schön düster aus


----------



## midin (20. März 2012)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Knackt bei einem von euch auch der Sattel, ich habe vermutet, dass die Geräusche vom Sattel bzw. Sattelstütze kommen.



Nein, ein Knacken im Sattel habe ich nicht. Meine Reverb hat aber ein Entlüften nötig, die geht so gut wie gar nicht raus. Kann mir aber eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass das Knacken vom Sattel oder der Stütze kommt. Ist es denn weg, wenn du im stehen fährst?


----------



## mw.dd (20. März 2012)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Knackt bei einem von euch auch der Sattel, ich habe vermutet, dass die Geräusche vom Sattel bzw. Sattelstütze kommen.



Schau mal nach, ob die Schrauben der Sattelklemmung wirklich fest sind.


----------



## Lilebror (20. März 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, ob die Schrauben der Sattelklemmung wirklich fest sind.



Gibt es da ein bestimmtes Drehmoment was man einhalten sollte/muss? Habe den Sattel verstellt und habe mal eine kurze Pause gemacht und die Schrauben ein wenig fester gezogen, aber geknackt hat es danach noch, ich kann jetzt nur nicht sagen ob es wenigstens ein bisschen besser geworden ist.
Werde beim nächsten Ausritt aber mal testen ob es weg ist wenn ich im stehen fahre.
So jetzt aber Ende vom Techtalk hier 

Gruß

Lilebror


----------



## mw.dd (20. März 2012)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Gibt es da ein bestimmtes Drehmoment was man einhalten sollte/muss? ...



8-10Nm lt. Manual

Hier: http://www.sram.com/de/service/rockshox/50 finden sich übrigens auch Anleitungen, wie man die Leitung kürzt und entlüftet - ist leichter als man denkt (eigene Erfahrung).


----------



## Promontorium (20. März 2012)

Die Schweißnähte sind wie aus dem Bilderbuch! Wie von Liteville!


----------



## Lilebror (20. März 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 8-10Nm lt. Manual
> 
> Hier: http://www.sram.com/de/service/rockshox/50 finden sich übrigens auch Anleitungen, wie man die Leitung kürzt und entlüftet - ist leichter als man denkt (eigene Erfahrung).



Vielen Dank, dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (21. März 2012)

des Grüne Slide stielt allen die Show!!


----------



## catchmyshadow (21. März 2012)

Mein Team 6.0 an der Isar


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Die Schweißnähte sind wie aus dem Bilderbuch! Wie von Liteville!



da sieht man mal wieder das litevill außer ultra progressiv und schweine teuer auch nichts besser kann!

Das grün ist echt der hammer. Wenn das neue swoop in der farbe kommt, muss ich radon wohl mal eine mail schreiben!


----------



## Promontorium (21. März 2012)

Ich selber hab' kein Leidwill, aber mal gelesen, die Schweißnähte seien so toll.
Mag sein, aber die oben sind im Grunde nicht zu toppen - schlicht perfekt!


----------



## internetsurfer (21. März 2012)

Wie süß, eine Schweißraupe Natürlich auf dem grünen Bike.


----------



## sashswoop (22. März 2012)

Wenn die Konstruktion Sch... ist bring die schönste Schweissnaht nichts wie man an meinem Swoop gesehen hat!

Egal ob Liteville, Radon, Canyon....  der Schweisser in Taiwan sieht den Markenaufkleber eh nicht der nachher draufkommt! Und die können das richtig gut, mir ist es lieber es schweisst einer mein Bike der 30 Stück am Tag macht statt einer der 2 im Monat macht.

Hat mein Ausbildungsmeister immer gesagt::

"Den Schweisser macht nur das "w" im Wort zum Handwerker"


----------



## konamatze (22. März 2012)

Na ja,bei 30 Stück am Tag ist die Fehlerquote aber auch höher.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## gazzpacho (22. März 2012)

ich finde die schweißnaht sieht stark nach schweißroboter aus. und eigentlich bricht selten die schweißnaht, sondern das material kurz davor oder dahinter.
egal, jedenfalls ein geiles bike!


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2012)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Wenn die Konstruktion Sch... ist bring die schönste Schweissnaht nichts wie man an meinem Swoop gesehen hat!
> 
> Egal ob Liteville, Radon, Canyon....  der Schweisser in Taiwan sieht den Markenaufkleber eh nicht der nachher draufkommt! Und die können das richtig gut, mir ist es lieber es schweisst einer mein Bike der 30 Stück am Tag macht statt einer der 2 im Monat macht.
> 
> ...



Dein Swoop is auch übern Jordan? Mein Beileid, das vom Icetiger ja auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (23. März 2012)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> ich finde die schweißnaht sieht stark nach schweißroboter aus. und eigentlich bricht selten die schweißnaht, sondern das material kurz davor oder dahinter.
> egal, jedenfalls ein geiles bike!


Stichwort Wärmeeintrag 

Das grüne Slide ist wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## buffaloyann (24. März 2012)

Radon ZR Race 29 7.0















Weight without pedals! (frame size 20")





Shot at 2012-03-24


----------



## folgsam (24. März 2012)

Radon ZR Team 5.0 2012 @ Bismarckturm mit Blick auf Dresden:


----------



## andengirl (27. März 2012)

so, wird mal zeit für ein weißes slide 7.0 (2012), daher ein bild von meinem endlich eingetroffenen neuen schätzchen . ansonsten?


netter telefonischer kontakt mit radon (gab probleme mit der 1. bestellung, da bei DHL verschwunden, aus diesem grund special thanx to mister m. für die 2. ultraschnelle lieferung)
alles tipp topp eingestellt
tolles mattes weiß
die 1. ausfahrt bei strahlendem sonnenschein war genial, weil das rad trotz prädikat AM super beschleunigt, erstaunlich leichtfüßig bergauf ist, man wirklich im rad sitzt und ich plötzlich dinger runter gefahren bin, die ich sonst nicht mal angeschaut hätte
kurz und gut:


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. März 2012)

andengirl schrieb:


> weil das rad trotz prädikat AM super beschleunigt, erstaunlich leichtfüßig bergauf ist, man wirklich im rad sitzt und ich plötzlich dinger runter gefahren bin, die ich sonst nicht mal angeschaut hätte



ist genau aufn Punkt gebracht !
viel Spass damit


----------



## DannyCalifornia (27. März 2012)

Mattes weiß? Ich dachte das wär glänzend? Kannst evtl mal n Detailbild vom Rahmen einstellen, auf dem man den Lack gescheit sieht? Wäre nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C64 (27. März 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Mattes weiß? Ich dachte das wär glänzend?



Hab' das 7er Slide letzte Wochen in Bonn probegefahren. Ich würde den Lack
als weiß glänzend beschreiben...


----------



## ap23 (28. März 2012)

So, mein Slide AM 7.0 ist heute gekommen und ich musste es zumindest mal aufbauen - obwohl ich stark erkältet bin. Erste Ausfahrt dann hoffentlich am Wochenende.









Aufgefallen ist mir dabei:

- Der Schaltzug zum Umwerfer ist nicht komplett geschlossen (wie auf der HP abgebildet -> vgl. http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/60234/slide-am-7-0.jpg )
- Die Schaltung musste noch nachgestellt werden. Ist es so, dass man bei den neuen 3x10 Schaltungen am mittleren Blatt nicht mehr ohne Schleifen die komplette Kassette nutzen kann ? Die letzten 3 großen Ritzel sind nicht schleiffrei zu fahren.
- Der Zug der Reverb ist bei meiner Sattelstellung etwas lang, muss aber mal schauen ob ich den wirklich kürze. Wie sollte man die Führung am Besten montieren ?
- Der Freilauf der DTSwiss Nabe hört sich extrem "komisch" an, hoffe mal das das normal ist. Kein Vergleich mit dem samtigen Lauf der SLX-Nabe von meinem alten Rad.
- Schutzfolien sind montiert am Unterrohr und als Kettenstrebenschutz. Aber mal schauen ob ich da noch größere Folien aufklebe am Unterrohr.
- Den mitgelieferten weißen Sattel habe ich gleich weg gelassen, zu schmal, zu "hart" ;-) - Deswegen ist mein alter Specialized Avatar 155 erstmal montiert.
- Alles weitere dann zum Wochenende mal testen. Eventuell muss noch Lenker mit Rise dran und/oder steilerer Vorbau, mal gucken.
- Ansonsten macht das Bike nen guten Eindruck - ist schon optisch nen großer Sprung von 100mm Fully zu 150/140mm :-D


PS: Ich finde den weißen Lack auch eher matt als glänzend !


----------



## midin (28. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Das Problem mit der Schaltung habe ich auch. Ist mir schon passiert, dass ich die Kette auf dem mittleren Blatt ein bisschen durchgerutscht ist. Würde mich auch interessieren ob das normal ist, das kenne ich nicht. Im höchsten Gang auf dem großen blatt habe ich auch leichtes Schleifen.
Die Leitung meiner Reverb ist auch sehr lang, werde ich vllt. mal kürzen, soll ja nicht so schwer sein. Als Tipp kann ich da nur sagen, die Lenkerfernbedienung mal im Kreis zu drehen, sodass das Kabel leicht unter Spannung gerät. So habe ich es bei mir hinbekommen, dass es sich zusammen mit den anderen Kabeln unterm Lenker in die Kurve legt und nicht stört... Ist aber keine astreine Lösung.


----------



## ap23 (28. März 2012)

@midin:

Kannst Du mal schauen, wie groß der Abstand großes Kettenblatt -> Umwerferkäfig bei Dir ist ?  Mir kommt es so vor, als ob man das Schleifen bei mir optimieren könnte, wenn ich den umwerfet etwas weiter noch untern montiere.
Dann habe ich allerdings weniger als die 3mm Abstand, die oft empfohlen werden. Das leichte Schleifen kannste ja ganz einfach mit den Einstellschrauben beheben am Umwerfer beheben.


----------



## midin (28. März 2012)

ap23 schrieb:


> @midin:
> 
> Kannst Du mal schauen, wie groß der Abstand großes Kettenblatt -> Umwerferkäfig bei Dir ist ?  Mir kommt es so vor, als ob man das Schleifen bei mir optimieren könnte, wenn ich den umwerfet etwas weiter noch untern montiere.
> Dann habe ich allerdings weniger als die 3mm Abstand, die oft empfohlen werden. Das leichte Schleifen kannste ja ganz einfach mit den Einstellschrauben beheben am Umwerfer beheben.



Muss ich mir am Wochenende mal anschauen. Da lässt sich sicherlich noch einiges machen.


----------



## Themeankitty (28. März 2012)

Das Slide AM 7.0 2012 schaut im weiß matt auch gut aus  
Mein Slide AM 7.0 2011 ist nämlich weiß glänzend


----------



## andengirl (30. März 2012)

C64 schrieb:


> Hab' das 7er Slide letzte Wochen in Bonn probegefahren. Ich würde den Lack
> als weiß glänzend beschreiben...



also, der lack von meinem rad glänzt nicht, der ist eindeutig matt . habe neulich ein weißes stage 2012 im vergleich gesehen. dessen rahmen blinkert wie eingeölt. das einzige was an meinem radl glänzt, sind meine augen, wenn ich darauf fahre


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (30. März 2012)

ap23 schrieb:


> So, mein Slide AM 7.0 ist heute gekommen und ich musste es zumindest mal aufbauen - obwohl ich stark erkältet bin. Erste Ausfahrt dann hoffentlich am Wochenende.



Der rahmne wirkt ganz schön groß, ist das ein 22"? Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?

Grüße
Chris

P.S.: Das Grün am 9.0 ist übrigens auch matt. Kommt auf den Fotos nicht so richtig rüber, wirkt aber in natura sehr gut.


----------



## ap23 (30. März 2012)

@Herr_der_Ritzel:

Jup, das ist ein 22" Rahmen. Hab mit 1.93m und 96,5cm Schrittlänge wenig andere Möglichkeiten gehabt.
Mein altes QLT Race war auch schon 22" mit ähnlicher Geo und passte bisher 1a.
Ok, ich hab am alten den Vorbau+Lenker angepasst - wird beim Slide wohl auch noch was passieren.


----------



## tf2203 (31. März 2012)

Hi,
habe letztes Jahr im Herbst das Stage 6.0 (2011) günstig erstehen können.
Weiß zufällig noch jemand welche Ausstattung die verbaute Fox Gabel haben sollte?
(Vielleicht hätte auch noch jemand die Komplette Austtattungsliste des Bikes oder weiß wie man dran kommt, Computerprobleme haben meine vernichtet)


Und so siehts aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lilebror (31. März 2012)

tf2203 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe letztes Jahr im Herbst das Stage 7.0 (2011) günstig erstehen können.
> Weiß zufällig noch jemand welche Ausstattung die verbaute Fox Gabel haben sollte?
> (Vielleicht hätte auch noch jemand die Komplette Austtattungsliste des Bikes oder weiß wie man dran kommt, Computerprobleme haben meine vernichtet)
> ...



Mal bei Radon anrufen? oder Email schreiben?


----------



## Max_V (31. März 2012)

Versuch:
Auf die Radon Seite; Sprachversion Englisch wählen da sind die 2011 Modelle und sogar noch einige 2010 Modelle... dieser Teil der HP ist heuer noch nicht aktualisiert.

Tante Edith sagt:
"Sind die 2010 Modelle mit dem besten damaligen Stage 6.0! Jedoch wenn ich meinen Mann, deinen Onkel den blöden Gooooo(kel) frage, erzählt er mir beim STAGE 7.0 2011 ist folgende Gabel eingebaut: 
Fox 32 F 120 RLC Fit!
und die Ausstattungsliste? ER meint es sei diese http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/download/web/Bike+0411+Stage+70_uplId_18571__coId_15842_.pdf "

;-)  ;-)  ;-)


----------



## tf2203 (31. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort Max_V.
ich hab mein Bike hier versehentlich über dem Preis verkauft, ich hab ja blos das Stage 6.0 
Entschuldigt, mein Fehler, ich wunderte mich schon wo an meiner Gabel das C und FIT abgeblieben ist, dabei muss ich jetzt wohl ohne auskommen


----------



## Max_V (1. April 2012)

Dann:



*Fox 32 RL suspension fork*

 				The 2010 32 F-Series RL carries on the tradition of legendary FOX  suspension performance in a new lighter package. Proven by thousands of  race wins and countless miles of single track, the RL's open bath  damper provides award winning reliability and adjustability. From cross  country world cup to marathon, the F series is one of the most versatile  cross country fork series available.
* Weight: approx. 1590 grams
* Travel: 120mm
* 32mm lower tubes for higher stiffness at low weight 
* Spring: Air/ Oil
* Spring adjust: Air spring pressure, rebound, lever actuated lockout
* 9mm quick-release hub axle
* Steerer tube: 1 1/8"
* Disc brake only (Postmount up to 203mm rotor size)


ODER?


----------



## tf2203 (1. April 2012)

Hi Max, jau das könnte passen!
hab die Ausstattung noch ergooglen können, jetzt wo mir klar war, das es nur ein Stage 6.0 war (steht nicht auf dem Rahmen)

Falls es interessiert,[FONT="] die Ausstattung:

Rahmen Alu 7005 Hydroform Tubing 125CP
Gabel Fox 32 F120 RL
Federelement Fox RP23
Federweg Gabel:120 Hinterbau: 125mm
Laufradsatz DT Swiss X1800 QR
Bremsen Formula RX 180/180 mm
Kurbel SRAM X9 10-Speed (3-fach)
Tretlager/Innenlager attached
Schalthebel SRAM X9 Trigger 10-Speed
Schaltwerk SRAM X9 10-Speed
Umwerfer SRAM X9 10-Speed
Kassette SRAM PG 1050 10-Speed
Kette SRAM PC 1050 10-Speed
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic falt 2,25"
Vorbau Syntace F 149
Lenker Syntace Vector 2014 31,8 mm
Sattelstütze Race Face Evolve
Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z
Griffe Syntace Moto
Sattel Radon light
Pedale Aluminium Bärentatze
Gewicht Komplettrad ab 12,6 kg
Farbe schwarz[/FONT]


----------



## Robby2107 (1. April 2012)

Hier mal wieder nen Bild 

Da sieht man mal, daß selbst das Skeen bikeparktauglich ist. 







Und danach mit nem reinrassigen Downhiller der Marke Solid. War schon ne andere Nummer das Gerät und definitiv ehern im Bikepark zuhause. 






Spaß hat´s aber mit beiden gemacht!!!!


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (4. April 2012)

servus liebe radon gemeinde,

hier mein wenige wochen altes zr race 10.0 





hab aber inzwischen noch andere flaschenhalter dran (elite custom race) und bar ends.

gruß alex


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Und danach mit nem reinrassigen Downhiller der Marke Solid. War schon ne andere Nummer das Gerät und definitiv ehern im Bikepark zuhause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kanns gut nachvollziehen. Wenn ich das Fahrverhalten von meinem Slide mit dem Bergamont Team dh vergleiche..... Welten. Mein Bergamont arbeitet auch mit dem MotoLink System wie dein Solid. Aber es machen beide Spass.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Kanns gut nachvollziehen. Wenn ich das Fahrverhalten von meinem Slide mit dem Bergamont Team dh vergleiche..... Welten. Mein Bergamont arbeitet auch mit dem MotoLink System wie dein Solid. Aber es machen beide Spass.



Leider war das Solid nur ein Testbike. An dem Tag war Bikepark-Opening und Solid mit einer kleinen Auswahl an Vorführbikes vertreten. Mußte mich also nach fast einem halben Tag wieder trennen davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (5. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Leider war das Solid nur ein Testbike. An dem Tag war Bikepark-Opening und Solid mit einer kleinen Auswahl an Vorführbikes vertreten. Mußte mich also nach fast einem halben Tag wieder trennen davon.



war das in Beerfelden?


----------



## Mithras (5. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Leider war das Solid nur ein Testbike. An dem Tag war Bikepark-Opening und Solid mit einer kleinen Auswahl an Vorführbikes vertreten. Mußte mich also nach fast einem halben Tag wieder trennen davon.


 
und nu? angefixt?


----------



## Robby2107 (6. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> war das in Beerfelden?


Ja, letzten Samstag. 



Mithras schrieb:


> und nu? angefixt?


Irgendwie schon ...*gg* Also Bikepark auf jeden Fall wieder (30.04. Beerfelden), aber für das DH-Bike fehlt mir noch das nötige "Kleingeld"


----------



## Mithras (6. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ja, l
> 
> 
> Irgendwie schon ...*gg* Also Bikepark auf jeden Fall wieder (30.04. Beerfelden), aber für das DH-Bike fehlt mir noch das nötige "Kleingeld"



Das kenn ich .. bei mir hat sich auch so ne Bike Evolution vom CC-Hardtail über ein All-Mountain bis hin zum Jetzigen Super-Enduro/light Freerider (für meinen Wunsch-Einsatzbereich eierlegenden Wollmilchsaubike) vollzogen.

Meine Dame hat nur die Augen verdreht, jedes Jahr ein anderes Bike, billiger sind die natürlich auch nie geworden (eher umgekehrt )

morgen gehts dann auch wieder in den Park


----------



## seidelix (6. April 2012)

Osternohe wie


----------



## Mithras (6. April 2012)

logisch  . war klasse heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (6. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ja, letzten Samstag.
> 
> 
> Irgendwie schon ...*gg* Also Bikepark auf jeden Fall wieder (30.04. Beerfelden), aber für das DH-Bike fehlt mir noch das nötige "Kleingeld"



ich kenn die Jungs von Solid, in denen Ihren Händen ist das Mission9 ne Waffe!! ^^


----------



## gazzpacho (7. April 2012)

bilder???


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2012)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> bilder???


Aber bitte mit Action ... "Bike-Stillleben" hat´s ja genug mittlerweile hier drin.


----------



## Mithras (7. April 2012)

vom Park? .. da hab ich nur n mini Video von nem kleinen Drop.. nix Wildes aber immerhin, ich taste mich ran, allerdings mittlerweile auf Canyon nicht auf Radon  ..

Video


----------



## seidelix (7. April 2012)

Niedlich


----------



## Mithras (7. April 2012)

jo, ein kleiner Hupfer für Viele, ein großer Sprung für mich  ..

wie gesagt ich taste mich ran .. hab keine Lust mich zu überschätzen und irgendwo einzuschlagen .. ich muss noch viel an meiner Technik feilen  .. aber mit jedem Hupfer wirds ein bissel besser


----------



## 2takter200 (7. April 2012)

Hi,

hier mein ZR Race 9.0 29er.
Selbstabholung in Bonn.
Aber mit ein paar kleinen Umbauarbeiten.
Wie Sattel, Sattelstange, und die Klemme für die Sattelstange.
Diese teile habe ich von meinen alten Coustom Bike abgebaut.
Weil sie leichter sind wie die an dem Rad verbauten teile.

Gruß Heinz.


----------



## Robby2107 (8. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> jo, ein kleiner Hupfer für Viele, ein großer Sprung für mich  ..
> 
> wie gesagt ich taste mich ran .. hab keine Lust mich zu überschätzen und irgendwo einzuschlagen .. ich muss noch viel an meiner Technik feilen  .. aber mit jedem Hupfer wirds ein bissel besser



Mach ich aber genauso. 
War auch mein erstes Mal im Bikepark und liebe halte ich mich merh zurück als mit dem Krankenwagen heim zu fahren.


----------



## navian (13. April 2012)

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Custom Stage so gut wie durch, hatte schonmal vor 2 Monaten Bilder gepostet, heute das vorläufige Ergebnis.

Es hat noch einen neunen LRS bekommen und der Dämpfer war beim Service...








Was meint Ihr, ein schöner Tourer, oder?


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2012)

sehr schick, schonmal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navian (14. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> sehr schick, schonmal gewogen?



Ca. 13,1 kg, ich weiß nicht wie genau die Aldi Kofferwaage ist.


----------



## Mithras (14. April 2012)

das geht aber, der Veltec passt optisch gut, auch wenn er nicht der leichteste ist


----------



## Beaumont (14. April 2012)




----------



## Beaumont (14. April 2012)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Slide 10.0 in freier Wildbahn!

Geändert habe ich bis jetzt:

*Breiteren Lenker (Syntace 760mm)
*Sattel Fizik Gobi XM
*XTR Trail Schaltwerk
*XTR Trail Pedale




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1100612]




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1100614]
	


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1100617]






Mehr Bilder in meinem Album!
sg


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. April 2012)

@beaumont
schönes Bike ( ich hab das gleiche   )
mal ne blöde Frage : gibts das XTR-Trail Schaltwerk nur kompl. oder kann man das orangene Ding zukaufen und nachträglich an ein normales XTR-Schaltwerk anbauen ? 
Bringt das überhaupt was ?


----------



## zett78 (14. April 2012)

musst schon das komplette Schaltwerk kaufen, da gibt es nichts zum nachrüsten!

Freie Wildbahn??  Dafür ist der Rasen aber sehr gepflegt


----------



## Beaumont (14. April 2012)

Nein, da kannst du nur das komplette Schaltwerk tauschen! Das Dämpfungssystem ist ins Schaltwerk integriert.

Bringen tuts schon was, das Schaltwerk bleibt hald viel ruhiger wenns ruppig wird und die Kette hat dadurch immer etwas Spannung.


----------



## Beaumont (14. April 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Freie Wildbahn??  Dafür ist der Rasen aber sehr gepflegt




Naja, unser Garten is hald eine gepflegte "freie" Wildbahn


----------



## Misterbusfahrer (14. April 2012)

So hier mal mein neues Slide 7.
Ich bin sooooo stolz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (14. April 2012)

Sieht auch wircklich gut aus


----------



## ap23 (14. April 2012)

Kann ich nur zustimmen (Hab ja auch ein 2012er in weiß daheim ;-) )


----------



## Sirhofa (15. April 2012)

Also vor 2 tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Slides 7.0 AM.

Nur meins darf noch nicht in die Badewanne


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (19. April 2012)

Auch ein Slide muss sich mal ein Päuschen in der Sonne gönnen, während Frauchen die Aussicht genießt


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. April 2012)

So muss ein Slide aussehen....


----------



## Max_V (19. April 2012)

...Naja, n Frauchen könnte auch daneben stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. April 2012)

Je öfter ich mir den neuen Rahmen anschau, desto besser gefällt mir das 2011er Design ^^


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

Dejavue .....







 .. bloß das Holzdingens fehlt ^^


----------



## Icetiger212 (20. April 2012)

schad das ich es geschrottet hab.... Das Dingens ist der Buddelkasten meiner Tochter... ;-)


----------



## romanb7 (21. April 2012)




----------



## zett78 (22. April 2012)

viel Wäsche, wenig Rad.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. April 2012)

Was für ne Bremsscheibe ist das, Roman?


----------



## romanb7 (22. April 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Was für ne Bremsscheibe ist das, Roman?



Das is ne 203er von BBB, die hat mir der Jupp bei der Abholung der Räder auf nachfrage zugesteckt 

http://bbbcycling.com/bike-parts/disc-brake-rotors/BBS-86/


----------



## Sepp290579 (22. April 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Hier mein neues Skeen 6.0


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. April 2012)

Ah okay, danke 

Seh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass ich im Prinzip jede Bremsscheibe mit jeder Bremse fahren kann, solange der Durchmesser passt? Oder gibts da (natürlich abgesehen von der Aufnahme) irgendwelche Beschränkungen


----------



## romanb7 (22. April 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Ah okay, danke
> 
> Seh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass ich im Prinzip jede Bremsscheibe mit jeder Bremse fahren kann, solange der Durchmesser passt? Oder gibts da (natürlich abgesehen von der Aufnahme) irgendwelche Beschränkungen



Im Prinzip schon, da ich noch auf der Suche nach einer "kosten"günstigen 203er für hinten bin, hab ich neulich gelesen, des es wohl teilweise Unterschiede bei der Scheibenstärke gibt.
Soll heissen, wenn die neue Scheibe zu dick ist musste Flüssigkeit aus dem System lassen um die Kolben weiter zurück zu bekommen.
Ich persönlich würde das nicht machen, glaub ich, da ich mit Druckpunkt etc. momentan zufrieden bin.

Aber war ich gelesen habe, ist, dass die Hayes Scheiben eine gute und kostengünstige Alternative sind.
Gestern hab ich von nem Kumpel gehört, dass die neuen Formula Scheiben besser sein sollen. (er fährt die The One)
Aber trotzdem soll P/L immernoch in keinem Verhältnis stehen bei den Scheiben von Formula.

Bei mir wird es entweder noch eine BBB oder ne Hayes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. April 2012)

Bei mir wirds eh n 2012er da sind die neuen Formula dran. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, find ich die Dinger so dermaßen hässlich, dass sie schon allein deswegen nicht dran bleiben ^^ Ich geh davon aus, dass ich direkt mit dem Bike ne 203er und ne 180er XT dazu bestell und die Formula Scheiben ungefahren verkaufe.


----------



## romanb7 (22. April 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds eh n 2012er da sind die neuen Formula dran. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, find ich die Dinger so dermaßen hässlich, dass sie schon allein deswegen nicht dran bleiben ^^ Ich geh davon aus, dass ich direkt mit dem Bike ne 203er und ne 180er XT dazu bestell und die Formula Scheiben ungefahren verkaufe.



Da is was dran.
Ich muss aber nicht unbedingt vorne und hinten die (optisch) selbe Scheibe fahren.
Hauptsache dieses geratter und geklingel hört endlich auf


----------



## Sepp290579 (22. April 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand die Ausstattungsliste vom Skeen 6.0?
Kann da im Netz nix finden und beim Kauf war auch nix dabei... 

Wollt auch mal fragen wie die Erfahrungen von anderen hier mit dem Skeen so sind  Gehts damit auch ordentlich bergab? Also kann man auch ruppige Passagen schön krachen lassen? 
Bin leider noch nicht zu ner Fahrt gekommen dieses WE.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. April 2012)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Da is was dran.
> Ich muss aber nicht unbedingt vorne und hinten die (optisch) selbe Scheibe fahren.
> Hauptsache dieses geratter und geklingel hört endlich auf


Heißt du "musst" nicht, dass du nicht willst, oder dass es nicht nötig ist? Falls es nämlich heißt, dass es nicht nötig ist, frag ich mich, warum nicht noch eine BBB ^^ Unzufrieden damit?

Falls es heißt, dass du das nicht willst, ist die Frage natürlich hinfällig


----------



## romanb7 (22. April 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Heißt du "musst" nicht, dass du nicht willst, oder dass es nicht nötig ist? Falls es nämlich heißt, dass es nicht nötig ist, frag ich mich, warum nicht noch eine BBB ^^ Unzufrieden damit?
> 
> Falls es heißt, dass du das nicht willst, ist die Frage natürlich hinfällig



Ich bin mit der BBB zufrieden, keine Frage.
Aber die Hayes ist für ca. die hälfte der BBB zu bekommen.


----------



## romanb7 (22. April 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand die Ausstattungsliste vom Skeen 6.0?
> Kann da im Netz nix finden und beim Kauf war auch nix dabei...
> 
> Wollt auch mal fragen wie die Erfahrungen von anderen hier mit dem Skeen so sind  Gehts damit auch ordentlich bergab? Also kann man auch ruppige Passagen schön krachen lassen?
> Bin leider noch nicht zu ner Fahrt gekommen dieses WE.



Sind die schon ausverkauft? 
Du hast doch nen 2012er Modell, oder?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. April 2012)

2012 hats erst beim 7.0 angefangen


----------



## Icetiger212 (22. April 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Ah okay, danke
> 
> Seh ich das eigentlich richtig, dass ich im Prinzip jede Bremsscheibe mit jeder Bremse fahren kann, solange der Durchmesser passt? Oder gibts da (natürlich abgesehen von der Aufnahme) irgendwelche Beschränkungen



Der Preis von Bremsscheiben rechtfertigt sich z.B. durch das vewendete Material. D.h. einfaches Stahl im gegenzug zu hochwertigen Werkzeugstahl. Ich glaub von der Dicke her sollten se sich nix nehmen. Aber BRemsflüssigkeitg an der Bremse weniger reinmachen?? Irre!!! Kolben komplett reindrücken und dann entlüften. Bremse reguliert sich von allein an die jeweilige Scheibendicke. An verschleissende Bremsbeläge stellt se sich ja auch von allein ein?! Und wer sich schwer tut mit Einstellen, Entlüften o.ä. lieber zum Händler gehen. Besser für die Gesundheit und ich denke an der Bremse zu sparen ist der falsche Ort.....

Desweiteren muss Durchmesser passen und man sollte auch schauen was es für ne Scheibe ist. Z.B. n ultraleichte G3 Bremsscheibe von Avid verträgt sich nicht mit der Shimano Saintbremse. Hab schon 2 Bremscheiben mit der Saint zerbrochen....  
Soviel dazu!!


----------



## Sepp290579 (22. April 2012)

Hab noch ein 2011er Testbike bekommen was erst vor kurzem zurückgekommen war 
Oder ist es ein 2010er Modell? Finde das Rad nicht bei den 2011er Modellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (22. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Der Preis von Bremsscheiben rechtfertigt sich z.B. durch das vewendete Material. D.h. einfaches Stahl im gegenzug zu hochwertigen Werkzeugstahl. Ich glaub von der Dicke her sollten se sich nix nehmen. Aber BRemsflüssigkeitg an der Bremse weniger reinmachen?? Irre!!! Kolben komplett reindrücken und dann entlüften. Bremse reguliert sich von allein an die jeweilige Scheibendicke. An verschleissende Bremsbeläge stellt se sich ja auch von allein ein?! Und wer sich schwer tut mit Einstellen, Entlüften o.ä. lieber zum Händler gehen. Besser für die Gesundheit und ich denke an der Bremse zu sparen ist der falsche Ort.....
> 
> Desweiteren muss Durchmesser passen und man sollte auch schauen was es für ne Scheibe ist. Z.B. n ultraleichte G3 Bremsscheibe von Avid verträgt sich nicht mit der Shimano Saintbremse. Hab schon 2 Bremscheiben mit der Saint zerbrochen....
> Soviel dazu!!



Also, wie gesagt:

Ich hab neulich erst hier im Forum gelesen, dass jemand die Scheiben gewechselt hat (selbe Größe), die Scheibe aber dicker war, daher hat die Bremse trotz zentrieren immer geschliffen.
(Leider find ich den Fred nicht wieder, weiß auch nicht mehr welche Bremse und welche Scheibe es war. Is ja auch egal, war nur nen Beispiel, dass es halt nicht immer 100%ig passt)

Zu den Hayes Scheiben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240

Hier steht auf zig Seiten "nimm die Hayes Scheiben, wenn du Ruhe haben willst. Damit machste nichts verkehrt"


----------



## Sepp290579 (22. April 2012)

Kann mir einer helfen? Ich finde nichts zu den 2010er bikes...
Sieht aber so aus als hätten die mir noch ein 2010er Skeen verkauft. Hätte gern ein Datenblatt dazu...


----------



## Robby2107 (23. April 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer helfen? Ich finde nichts zu den 2010er bikes...
> Sieht aber so aus als hätten die mir noch ein 2010er Skeen verkauft. Hätte gern ein Datenblatt dazu...


 
Morgen,

für solche Fragen die einzelne Modelle betreffen, gibt´s nen extra Thread. 

Deine Frage kann man nicht 100% beantworten, da zum Teil nicht vorrätige Anbauteile durch (meist) hochwertigere ersetzt werden. 
Habe ebenfalls das Skeen 6.0 von 2010 und kann Dir gern sagen was verbaut ist.  Ob das bei Dir dann 100% so ist, kann ich Dir aber nicht versprechen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Sepp290579 (23. April 2012)

Ist wohl doch das 2011er was ich habe... Dann gehe ich mal in den anderen Thread und will hier nicht weiter rumspamen


----------



## NomIS7789 (24. April 2012)

Hallo Leute
ich denke viele haben das 2013 Radon Slide AM auf der Radon Website gesehen......
ich finde das 2012er schöner...
Weiß einer von euch ab wann die Auslauf Modelle immer reduziert werden bzw. die neuen vorbestellbar sind? 
vielen Dank für die Antwort schonmal;D


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. April 2012)

2013??? Haste nen Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NomIS7789 (24. April 2012)

Hier ist der Link( übrigens auf der Radon Startseit)
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-dem-Bike-Festival-am-Gardasee-_id_20262_.htm


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. April 2012)

Den Rahmen finde ich aber schöner. Ich mag so geschwungene Rahmen. Farbe ist eher nicht so toll.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (24. April 2012)

Da se schon rausgelassen haben, dass das die Farbe vom 9.0 is, werden die anderen vermutlich wieder schwarz und weiß werden (schätz ich jetzt einfach mal). Das Design als solches ist geil, auf dem Bild sieht mans nich richtig, aber im Slide-Thread sind noch andere Bilder, da sieht man auch das Unterrohr von unten usw.

Ich finds geil


----------



## Sepp290579 (25. April 2012)

So, zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt  Das Skeen geht gut ab! Am Dämpfer muss ich noch was pfeilen und ein gekröpfter Lenker muss drauf  Ob H&S den nach der ersten Ausfahrt noch tauscht? Jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## konamatze (25. April 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> So, zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt  Das Skeen geht gut ab! Am Dämpfer muss ich noch was pfeilen und ein gekröpfter Lenker muss drauf  Ob H&S den nach der ersten Ausfahrt noch tauscht? Jemand Erfahrungen?



Also ich wird da nix Feilen

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Sepp290579 (25. April 2012)

Klar, mit der Groben 

Aber mal im Ernst.... Jemand ne Idee welcher Lenker passen würde? Hab da nicht so den Plan


----------



## fissenid (26. April 2012)

Hallo Sepp!

passen würde jeder Lenker mit 31,8mm Klemme!

Ich fahren nen Crank Brothers Cobalt 11

Viele schwören auf den Syntace Vector 

Aber das ist Geschmackssache.... und Sache des Geldbeutels.... 

Eins ist aber sicher..... H&S wird nichts für dich tauschen


----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

Edit: Nach sechs (!) Tagen Lieferzeit war mein Slide AM 9.0 *leider nicht *da 

Denn wie man auf dem Bild unten feststellen kann wurde fälschlicherweise ein *AM 7.0* geliefert


----------



## Icetiger212 (26. April 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> Klar, mit der Groben
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst.... Jemand ne Idee welcher Lenker passen würde? Hab da nicht so den Plan



Syntace Vector ist super, ansonsten wennsrichtig gei sein soll, Race Face Atlas FR. gibts in zig farben, fahr auf DH und ED den.  





Vector




Den Vector hab ich jetzt an mein XC Bike "verbannt" ^^


----------



## Rol (26. April 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Nach sechs (!) Tagen Lieferzeit war mein Slide AM 9.0 da
> 
> Leider konnte ich die erste Fahrt nicht wirklich genießen weil von der gestrigen Ausfahrt mit meinem Hardtail noch einiges weh tut. Aber trotzdem, der erste Eindruck ist geil - besonders wenn man bisher nur Hardtail gewohnt war




Das sieht mir aber auf dem Bild eher nach einem 7.0 Slide aus oder hast du  die Laufräder, Kurbel... umgebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

Rol schrieb:


> Das sieht mir aber auf dem Bild eher nach einem 7.0 Slide aus oder hast du  die Laufräder, Kurbel... umgebaut?



Omg, du hast Recht - Bin grad am Telefon


----------



## atfox (26. April 2012)

Viel Spass mit dem Teil. Sattelüberhöhung sieht mir aber relativ viel aus. Zu klein gekauft?



kilux schrieb:


> Omg, du hast Recht - Bin grad am Telefon


----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

atfox schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit dem Teil. Sattelüberhöhung sieht mir aber relativ viel aus. Zu klein gekauft?



Das Teil ist schon wieder unterwegs zu Radon.

Bin nicht lange gefahren (nur schnell vom Service-Partner nach Hause) -  denke auch dass ich es etwas gut gemeint habe mit der Sattelhöhe 

18'' passt schon für mich und meine Schrittlänge.


----------



## Sepp290579 (26. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Syntace Vector ist super, ansonsten wennsrichtig gei sein soll, Race Face Atlas FR. gibts in zig farben, fahr auf DH und ED den.
> Den Vector hab ich jetzt an mein XC Bike "verbannt" ^^


 
Na ja, besonders viel Rise hat der Syntace ja nicht. Sieht eher nach fast gar nix aus  
Werde einfach mal in nen Laden fahren und testen


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. April 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Das Teil ist schon wieder unterwegs zu Radon.
> 
> Bin nicht lange gefahren (nur schnell vom Service-Partner nach Hause) -  denke auch dass ich es etwas gut gemeint habe mit der Sattelhöhe
> 
> 18'' passt schon für mich und meine Schrittlänge.



Ist das aufm Bild nicht n 18''? Oder hat 16'' inzwischen auch so n "Steg" am Sattelrohr?

/edit: Ach und, wie groß bist du und was für ne SL?


----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

1,78 und 83cm

Aber wie gesagt der Sattel war so locker 5cm zu hoch würde ich sagen, eher mehr


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. April 2012)

Ja und was wars nun? 16''?


----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung - wäre natürlich der Hammer wenn sie mir neben der falschen "Version" auch noch die falsche Größe geschickt hätten.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. April 2012)

Hä? Ich komm nicht mit... Was hastn bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Hä? Ich komm nicht mit... Was hastn bestellt?



Ich habe ein 18'' Radon Slide AM 9.0 in schwarz bestellt

Gekommen ist ein Radon Slide AM *7.0*, Rahmengröße unbekannt aber vermutlich auch 18''


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. April 2012)

Hm okay. Und warum meinst dann, dass die 18'' passen, wenn das gelieferte zu klein war? 

Ah ich glaub, jetzt blick ichs: Du hast lediglich die Sattelstütze zu weit rausgezogen gehabt, aber meinst schon, dass die Rahmengröße in Ordnung war?! Also Sattelstütze etwas weiter rein und es wäre okay gewesen für Dich?

/edit: Ich frag deswegen so dumm, weil ich mit 181cm und 84cm genau am oberen Ende der 18'' bin und mir selbst immernoch nicht so ganz sicher bin. Beim ZR Team hab ich 18'' und das ist wirklich grade am oberen Limit.. Es ist okay, aber es dürfte kein Stück kleiner sein, die Sattelstütze ist bis zur Max.-Markierung rausgezogen


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. April 2012)

Achso nur damit das hier nicht zu sehr offtopic wird: Hier mal noch n Bild von meinem


----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Ah ich glaub, jetzt blick ichs: Du hast lediglich die Sattelstütze zu weit rausgezogen gehabt, aber meinst schon, dass die Rahmengröße in Ordnung war?! Also Sattelstütze etwas weiter rein und es wäre okay gewesen für Dich?



Richtig erkannt. 

Mein Hardtail ist auch 18'' und das passt ebenso (klar, vielleicht nicht direkt vergleichbar ...)


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. April 2012)

Alles klar. Du hast mir nämlich grade ein kleines bisschen Angst gemacht, das 20'' gefällt mir nämlich optisch nicht


----------



## Themeankitty (26. April 2012)

AlSo ich hab bei 1,75 (bin noch im Aufbau) und 81,5 cm Schrittlänge ein 18 Zoll, und würde ab 1,80 eher zum 20 Zoll raten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp290579 (26. April 2012)

So... Skeen mit neuem Lenker  Jetzt ist es perfekt!
Sattelstütze rutscht aber tatsächlich


----------



## fissenid (27. April 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> So... Skeen mit neuem Lenker  Jetzt ist es perfekt!
> Sattelstütze rutscht aber tatsächlich



MoiN

also meine Sattelstütze ist auch gerutscht! Es war eine 31,4mm verbaut anstelle der 31,6mm die drin sein sollte!! 

Kontrollier mal was da im Rahmen steckt....


----------



## Sepp290579 (27. April 2012)

Werd ich gleich mal nachsehen....

Meint Ihr ein roter Laufradsatz würde sich gut am Skeen machen?


----------



## Luzifer (27. April 2012)

Meins...


----------



## internetsurfer (28. April 2012)

Hier meins. Habe auch die Raceking drauf


----------



## Themeankitty (28. April 2012)

Bilder von meinem Slide AM 7.0 von gestriger Tour


----------



## Sepp290579 (29. April 2012)




----------



## Radon_Biker (29. April 2012)

Ich möchte gern mein 160er Slide vorstellen:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Rahmen: Radon Slide ED - Modell 2011
Größe: 20"
Federweg: 160mm
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 23 Boostvalve 

Federgabel: Fox VAN 36, 160mm

Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Carbon, KCNC Schaltröllchen
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Kette: Shimano XTR
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kettenblätter: Shimano XT, KCNC Schrauben
Kurbel: Shimano SLX, Tiso Kurbelschraube

Bremsen: Shimano Saint
Bremsleitungen: Goodridge Stahlflex - rot

Felgen: Funworks 3nduro
Naben: Hope Pro II
Speichen: DT Swiss - Alu, schwarz
Speichennippel: Alu, Rot
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert - 2,4" wie neu!

Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelklemme: Hope
Vorbau: Syntace
Lenker: Syntace Vector
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit 1.5

Sattelstütze: Race Face Ride
Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III Pro


Das Bike steht zum Verkauf!!
Angebote werden gerne per PN entgegengenommen!




Gruß


----------



## Mexx4 (29. April 2012)

Technisch sehr geile Bilder eines sehr geilen Bikes!


----------



## hepp (30. April 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder meines ED 160 nach der ersten Testfahrt am Wochenende mit neuer Stütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illegut (1. Mai 2012)

Mal ein Stage


----------



## Hans (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

könnt mir hier jemand mal die genaue Eibaubreite der oberen Dämpferbefestigung des Slide Enduro messen ?

Wäre super nett 

Danke

Hans


----------



## lukewhat (2. Mai 2012)

Hier ist mein recht neues rad


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (2. Mai 2012)

Schön ein Radon auf der Sophienhöhe


----------



## lukewhat (2. Mai 2012)

war einer meiner ersten touren


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

Hi, wie sieht es eigentlich mit den lieferzeiten für das slide am aus? Fahre am Samstag nach Bonn zum testen.


----------



## wauso (3. Mai 2012)

bin derzeit ein qlt team only in schwarz orange am aufbauen. das soll dann verkauft werden. im netzt fand sich folgendes bild :






ich für meinen teil werde es mit weißer zoom gabel (100mm, lock out) aufbauen und die farben weiß und orange etwas aufgreifen. falls jemand interesse hat 

es ist auch möglich mir nur den rahmen samt dnm luftdämpfer abzunehmen, oder inklusive weißer zoom gabel. ich bin für vorschläge offen, also bei interesse macht mir ein angebot.

eine anmerkung noch, der rahmen ist eine kleine M größe.


----------



## atfox (3. Mai 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Hi, wie sieht es eigentlich mit den lieferzeiten für das slide am aus? Fahre am Samstag nach Bonn zum testen.




Ich warte seit über 5 Wochen drauf und die Burschen bei Radon verarschen mich gerade. Die Leute im Versand teilen mir mit, daß das Bike in Endmontage ist und demnächst rausgeht und die Leute im Shop teilen mir über Facebook mit, daß das Bike bereits unterwegs ist, was aber nicht mit dem DHL Tracking übereinstimmt. Tracking steht seit 1 1/2 Wochen auf "Daten an Versender übermittelt"


----------



## Uni560 (3. Mai 2012)

atfox, das liest sich ja nicht gerade nett. :-/
Leider sieht es bei Canyon ähnlich aus. Naja, einen Tod muss man wohl sterben, wenn man günstig gute Teile haben möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atfox (3. Mai 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> atfox, das liest sich ja nicht gerade nett. :-/
> Leider sieht es bei Canyon ähnlich aus. Naja, einen Tod muss man wohl sterben, wenn man günstig gute Teile haben möchte.



Aber dann wenigstens ehrlich den Kunden informieren und nicht falsche Tatsachen vorgaukeln. Das nervt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. Mai 2012)

Leider ist dies bei Radon so...und hättest du dich mal hier durchs Forum gelesen wüsstest du was auf dich zu kommt. Uns hat es auch damals mit der vorzeitigen Tracking Nummer echt irritiert, das könnte Radon echt abstellen und erst dann die Tracking Nr rausschicken wenn es wirklich im Versand ist. Aber das ist ein automatischer Prozess, den man erstmal durchbrechen bzw abstellen müsste.
Aber in Sachen Lieferzeiten ist Radon dem Versender Canyon weit vorraus, wenn ich höre, dass einige fast 5 Monate auf ein Strive oder so warten.


----------



## atfox (3. Mai 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Leider ist dies bei Radon so...und hättest du dich mal hier durchs Forum gelesen wüsstest du was auf dich zu kommt. Uns hat es auch damals mit der vorzeitigen Tracking Nummer echt irritiert, das könnte Radon echt abstellen und erst dann die Tracking Nr rausschicken wenn es wirklich im Versand ist. Aber das ist ein automatischer Prozess, den man erstmal durchbrechen bzw abstellen müsste.
> Aber in Sachen Lieferzeiten ist Radon dem Versender Canyon weit vorraus, wenn ich höre, dass einige fast 5 Monate auf ein Strive oder so warten.



Hmmm....Das ist nicht mein erstes Radon Bike und ich hatte bisher nicht solche Probleme. Sonst hätte ich nicht wieder bestellt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. Mai 2012)

Wann hast du denn das letzte mal bestellt? Bedenke auch, dass zur Zeit Hochsaison ist und du bei weitem nicht der einzige bist der gerade bei Radon bestellt.


----------



## zett78 (3. Mai 2012)

*Zeigt her Eure Radons!*


----------



## romanb7 (3. Mai 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> *Zeigt her Eure Radons!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atfox (4. Mai 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn das letzte mal bestellt? Bedenke auch, dass zur Zeit Hochsaison ist und du bei weitem nicht der einzige bist der gerade bei Radon bestellt.



Vor 3 Jahren, aber so wie es aussieht wird doch noch alles gut :-D
Es ist nur noch ca. 20 km von mir entfernt.


----------



## omsi (5. Mai 2012)

lukewhat schrieb:


> Hier ist mein recht neues rad



Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit dem zr race 6.0 (bezgl. Bremsen, Schaltung usw.) ? Hast du schon iwelche mängel gefunden, oder dinge mit denen du nicht zu frieden bist? habe auch vor das bike zu bestellen. Vlt kannst du ja noch ein paar bilder posten?


----------



## ben1982 (5. Mai 2012)




----------



## romanb7 (5. Mai 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> *Zeigt her Eure Radons!*


----------



## romanb7 (5. Mai 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


>



Sehr geile Bilder!
Sind die bearbeitet, oder war das Licht so "gut"?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (5. Mai 2012)

Mein neuer Schatz... Das Angebot war zu gut, d.h. es gibt dieses Jahr doch kein Slide :-/ Ich hoff, ich darfs euch trotzdem zeigen


----------



## Themeankitty (5. Mai 2012)

Ein Geisterfahrer !!!


----------



## Mexx4 (5. Mai 2012)

@ omsi

ich hab auch das ZR Race 6.0 2012 und bin vollauf zufrieden. Ein geileres Rad kann ich mir für dieses Geld echt nicht vorstellen. 

Ob die Nobby Nic an einem 100mm Hardtail nicht etwas zu viel des guten sind ist Geschmacksache, ich denke ich werde zumindest vorne etwas rollfreudigeres aufziehen.


----------



## Bench (5. Mai 2012)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Ob die Nobby Nic an einem 100mm Hardtail nicht etwas zu viel des guten sind ist Geschmacksache, ich denke ich werde zumindest vorne etwas rollfreudigeres aufziehen.



nein, zieh lieber *hinten* was rollfreudigeres auf 
Maxxis Ranchero oder Crossmark, Conti RaceKing mit BlackChili, zur Not auch Schwalbe SmartSam 

vorne merkst du nicht, ob was rollfreudigeres drauf ist weil da kaum Gewicht drauf lastet.


----------



## omsi (5. Mai 2012)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> @ omsi
> 
> ich hab auch das ZR Race 6.0 2012 und bin vollauf zufrieden. Ein geileres Rad kann ich mir für dieses Geld echt nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Ob die Nobby Nic an einem 100mm Hardtail nicht etwas zu viel des guten sind ist Geschmacksache, ich denke ich werde zumindest vorne etwas rollfreudigeres aufziehen.



Ja, von den parts her hab ich auch nichts besseres für das geld gefunden, zu mal ich sram bevorzuge, die rx bremsen machen mir etwas angst, da man ja relativ viel negatives über sie liest, aber die 2012er sollen ja andere (kolben?) haben, hast du bisher quietschen oder ähnliches beim bremsen? 

Bei den reifen dachte ich auch an etwas mit weniger rollwiderstand, wobei ich die smart sam an meinem derzeitigen nicht gerade als rollfreudig empfinde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexx4 (5. Mai 2012)

omsi schrieb:


> Ja, von den parts her hab ich auch nichts besseres für das geld gefunden, zu mal ich sram bevorzuge, die rx bremsen machen mir etwas angst, da man ja relativ viel negatives über sie liest, aber die 2012er sollen ja andere (kolben?) haben, hast du bisher quietschen oder ähnliches beim bremsen?
> 
> Bei den reifen dachte ich auch an etwas mit weniger rollwiderstand, wobei ich die smart sam an meinem derzeitigen nicht gerade als rollfreudig empfinde..



Nein, die Bremsen sind soweit ok, wenn Sie Nass sind machen Sie einen Höllenlärm, aber das ist soweit ich weiß normal. 

Ich dachte eher an Racing Ralph oder Rocket Ron, evt auch eine Kombi, die man manchmal sieht.

Was könnte einen dazu Bewegen andere Reifen als von Schwalbe zu fahren? Mir waren die bis jetzt eigenlich äußerst Sympathisch.

Um dem Thread gerecht zu werden und da hier eh noch zu wenig Race Hardtails zu sehen sind:

ZR Race 6.0 aus 2012, alles Original, Licht B&M Ixon IQ, hinten Sigma Cuberider II (mittlerweile ersetzt durch Smart Lunar R2 (RL321)), Sigma   BC1609, Ausserdem sind die Bärentatzen mittlerweile Shimano PD-M324 Kombipedale


----------



## Bench (6. Mai 2012)

Über die Bremsen würd ich mir auch keine Sorgen machen. Wenn sie echt zu arg Quitschen, entweder Scheiben/Beläge tauschen, oder man brauch keine Klingel mehr 

Warum Reifen anderer Hersteller als Schwalbe kaufen?
na, warum denn nicht? 
Allein schon deshalb, weil gefühlt 90% aller MTBs in Deutschland mit Schwalbe rumfahren, will ich was anderes. Ich bin Individualist 
Ich hab hinten den Maxxis Ranchero drauf und hab noch keinen Krititkpunkt gefunden. Läuft auf Asphalt wie ein Slick und hat genug Grip um auf festem Schotter so steile Anstiege ohne Durchrutschen hochzukommen, dass ich kaum aufm 22-32 hochkomm. Seitenhalt fast zuviel, für einen HR


----------



## Keks_nascher (6. Mai 2012)

> Was könnte einen dazu Bewegen andere Reifen als von Schwalbe zu fahren?



Zum Beispiel wegen dem unglaublichen Stress mit der Rumeierei der Schwalbe Reifen. Da ging bei mir immer sauviel Zeit drauf bis die DInger mal einigermaßen rund liefen. Auf Anfrage bei Schwalbe bezüglich Tausch gab es keine Antwort.... und wie Bench schon sagte, sind nunmal überall verbaut.

Ich hole mir demnächst auch mal Contis etc.


----------



## wauso (6. Mai 2012)

liegt vielleicht daran dass die schwalbe immer die tests gewinnen oder zumindest prima abschneiden.


----------



## Baron_Leguan (6. Mai 2012)

So, dann will ich auch mal.
ZR Team 7.0 aus dem Jahre 2009 (gegen Ende des Jahres gekauft.)

nix Weltbewegendes, aber es macht Spass damit durch den Aachen Wald und Umland zu shreddern.

Grüße aus Aachen.


----------



## Baron_Leguan (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## ben1982 (6. Mai 2012)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder!
> Sind die bearbeitet, oder war das Licht so "gut"?



Das Licht war so gut. 

Bilder stammen von einem Eierphone! 

15 Minuten später war ich nass bis auf die Haut.


----------



## Kesaro (7. Mai 2012)

Hier mein Slide bei der ersten Ausfahrt heuer...






Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2012)

Kein Bild da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beeny (7. Mai 2012)

Hier mein gerade abgeholtes Team 6.0.


----------



## konamatze (7. Mai 2012)

irgendwas stimmt mit dem Lenker nicht


  Gruß Matze


----------



## Beeny (7. Mai 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> irgendwas stimmt mit dem Lenker nicht
> 
> 
> Gruß Matze



Ja ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, lässt sich auch komisch fahren.


----------



## wauso (7. Mai 2012)

Moin.

Morgen wird mein QLT Team Only in schwarz orange (mit ein paar Akzenten in weiß) fertig. Und dann soll es möglichst bald einen neuen Besitzer finden. Hat jemand Interesse??? Bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Mai 2012)

wauso schrieb:


> ... Und dann soll es möglichst bald einen neuen Besitzer finden...



Bikemarkt


----------



## RadonRider (7. Mai 2012)

omsi schrieb:


> [...] die rx bremsen machen mir etwas angst, da man ja relativ viel negatives über sie liest, aber die 2012er sollen ja andere (kolben?) haben, hast du bisher quietschen oder ähnliches beim bremsen? [...]


 
Ich habe die RXer am 2011er ZR Race und sie sind egal wie (ob nass oder trocken) nicht geräuscharm :/ Manchmal macht es mir sogar etwas Sorge, da vor allem die Hintere spürbar "rattert". Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal die Beläge tauschen. Vom Anziehen und der resultierenden Bremskraft bin ich jedoch nach wie vor sehr überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2012)

Meine rx rattert auch.Egal.Sie quietscht nicht.Das ist wichtig.Die Shimano hat damals auch gerattert. Die Magura nicht.Das liegt an den Löchern in der Scheibe.Daher ist das rattern (bis auf das Geräusch) keine Fehlfunktion.


----------



## RadonRider (7. Mai 2012)

Quietschen tut meine dennoch, vor allem vorn. =/


----------



## xXSittiXx (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast Tausch die Scheibe gegen eine XT hatte genau das selbe Problem, jetzt ist es weg.


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2012)

Quietschen ist natürlich blöd, keine Frage, dagegen würde ich dann auch was machen.


----------



## atfox (8. Mai 2012)

Mein Slide AM 9.0 beim ersten Ausritt. Der Sattel muß noch getauscht werden, passt nicht zu meinem Hintern :-D


----------



## Beeny (8. Mai 2012)

Hier nun auch mal ein Bild von meinem Bike mir "richtigen Lenker".


----------



## Keks_nascher (8. Mai 2012)

Wieso baust du ein Bike auf um es dann zu verkaufen?


----------



## konamatze (8. Mai 2012)

Beeny schrieb:


> Hier nun auch mal ein Bild von meinem Bike mir "richtigen Lenker".





 Gruß Matze


----------



## Max_V (8. Mai 2012)

Naja, manche sind einfach so. ZUM VERKAUF BITTE IN DEN BIKEMARKT!!

Hat jemand schon Fotos vom Skeen 8.0 und ein Gewicht in der 18" Große?


----------



## wauso (8. Mai 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Wieso baust du ein Bike auf um es dann zu verkaufen?



eben darum, um es zu verkaufen. sonst würde meine ganze bude voller räder stehen. und ich habe doch schon 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (9. Mai 2012)

wauso schrieb:


> eben darum, um es zu verkaufen. sonst würde meine ganze bude voller räder stehen. und ich habe doch schon 2



geht ja noch, normal sind doch 3 oer?  DH, ED und XC ???


----------



## wauso (9. Mai 2012)

für sowas bin ich zu dick 

ich habe mein all mountain für den berliner grunewald und mein hardtail für toueren und trial.

was mir noch fehlt ist ein cruiser shopper. sonst baue ich halt bikes und verkaufe diese. als derzeit arbeitsloser fahrradmechaniker habe ich viel zeit und nen haufen krams fliegt hier eh in meiner werkstatt rum. warum dann nicht also bikes bauen, zu geld machen und damit einige käufer auch zufrieden machen? 

bevor jemand nen bulls hardtail für 300 / 400  kauft, was dann über 14kg wiegt und gelinde gesagt beschissen ausgestattet ist soll er doch bei mir lieber ein einzelstück kaufen welches im bereich optik, gewicht und qualität deutlich verbessert ist. laufräder aus einem serien bike zum beispiel zentriere ich nach und drücke sie ab. mit so einem laufradsatz bin ich schon überlste sprünge gesprungen, problemlos.

in zukunft werde ich neue bikes kaufen und diese dann in den bereichen gewicht, optik und qualität tunen. anschließend dann neu und mit voller garantie weiter verkaufen. 

wenn das gut läuft mache ich´s mir slebst ständig, äh mache ich mich selbstständig mit bikeveredelungen.

was bei amg, brabus und co bei autos klappt sollte doch bei bikes auch funktionieren.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2012)

wauso schrieb:


> ... warum dann nicht also bikes bauen, zu geld machen und damit einige käufer auch zufrieden machen?
> 
> bevor jemand nen bulls hardtail für 300 / 400  kauft, was dann über 14kg wiegt und gelinde gesagt beschissen ausgestattet ist soll er doch bei mir lieber ein einzelstück kaufen welches im bereich optik, gewicht und qualität deutlich verbessert ist. laufräder aus einem serien bike zum beispiel zentriere ich nach und drücke sie ab. mit so einem laufradsatz bin ich schon überlste sprünge gesprungen, problemlos.
> 
> ...



Die Geschäftsidee ist gut. Aber:
- die Bilder des oben gezeigten aus Uralt-Teilen zusammengeschraubten QLT in der - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - ungewöhnlichen Farbkombination solltest Du schnell wieder aus dem Netz nehmen, da dies potentielle Kunden für eine "Veredelung" wahrscheinlich eher abschreckt
- Verkäufe - ob gewerblich oder privat - gehören in den Bikemarkt!


----------



## wauso (9. Mai 2012)

meine registrierung für den bike markt läuft noch,wurde gestern erst beantragt. das dazu

und was heißt hier uraltteile und gewagte farbkombi? die farbkombi ist original???

was definierst du denn als uralt teile? so, nun bin ich gespannt


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Mai 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Geschäftsidee ist gut. Aber:
> - die Bilder des oben gezeigten aus Uralt-Teilen zusammengeschraubten QLT in der - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - ungewöhnlichen Farbkombination solltest Du schnell wieder aus dem Netz nehmen, da dies potentielle Kunden für eine "Veredelung" wahrscheinlich eher abschreckt



manche nennen sowas auch - Classic Bike -



> - Verkäufe - ob gewerblich oder privat - gehören in den Bikemarkt!


dann petz doch 



@wauso


----------



## wauso (9. Mai 2012)

vor allem uralt teile. die gabel z.b. ist dieses jahr erst neu gekauft. außerdem ist es völlig latte wie alt teile sind, daß die meisten teile NEU!!!! sind ist ausschlaggebend. die goldenen lx schalthebel die ich für mein cannondale gekauft habe sind auch von 2004...na und? sie waren neu!


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2012)

Es geht nicht um "neu" oder "gebraucht/alt" sondern darum, ob die Teile neuester Stand der Technik sind. LX ist nicht SLX. Veredelung bedeutet aktueller Technikstand. Keiner der sich in diesem Forum rumtreibt kauft Deore, Alivio oder LX. Das ist "alt" (alt= alter Technikstand mit schlechterer Qualität die eigentlich nicht an "veredelten" bikes verbaut wird).

Kundensegment für Deore und Alivo und LX = 300 - 500 Euro = Händler Vorort, weil der Kunde keine Ahnung von Rädern hat und Beratung braucht.

Zeigt her Eure Radons
.
.
.


----------



## wauso (9. Mai 2012)

bla bla bla... wer hier keine ahnung hat lassen wir mal dahin gestellt. meine alivio von vor 10 jahren funktioniert heute noch wie eine xt. dumm wenn man von technick keine ahnung hat ode rnicht das fachwissen sie einzustellen damit sie perfekt funktioniert. hast du schon mal ein bike in der preisklasse gesehen mit dem was du unter neuester technik verstehst man?


----------



## wauso (9. Mai 2012)

sorran @ all, aber solche möchtegern fachwissen freggels regen mich auf

guckt euch mal die technik von nem 500 fully an, dann diskutieren wir weiter. bulls mit antriebsschwinge, 80mm federweg und turney schaltwerk und som rotz. aber mir was erzählen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2012)

Laßt uns mal wieder "ontopic" werden...Wenn Du ein Geschäft eröffnen willst, ist dies hier der falsche Thread...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (9. Mai 2012)

@wauso Mal ne Frage an dich!

Kaufst du dir nen Auto was 6, 7 oder 8 Jahre alt ist, aber 0 km gelaufen ist, sprich es stand nur rum? Ist ja neu das Ding, also auch noch den vollen Preis wert...

Oder kaufst du dir nen schönen TV mit Röhre, nagelneu, sogar in schwarzweiß, noch nie benutzt...

Klingelt es? 

Nichts für ungut, will hier nichts lostreten, aber du musst damit leben das es hier andere Meinungen dazu gibt. Wenn es Leute gibt, die alte Neuware haben wollen, dann ist doch gut, wer sich ein bisschen auskennt, wird bei dir nicht kaufen wollen. Meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## Fred21 (9. Mai 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein 2012 Slide ED oder wenigstens eine Trackingnummer bekommen?


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2012)

wauso schrieb:


> sorran @ all, aber solche möchtegern fachwissen freggels regen mich auf
> 
> guckt euch mal die technik von nem 500 fully an, dann diskutieren wir weiter. bulls mit antriebsschwinge, 80mm federweg und turney schaltwerk und som rotz. aber mir was erzählen wollen



Immer diese ständige Bulls-Bashing. Bulls baut schon seit vielen Jahren konkurrenzfähige Bikes. Beispielsweise ist das *Tirone 29* ein sehr gutes Titan-Hardtail für 2.599 EUR. Der Rahmen wird von Lynskey gefertigt und kostet allein schon 1.800 EUR. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Teamfahrer Karl Platt mit Bulls so "schlecht fährt".


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2012)

wauso schrieb:


> ...
> guckt euch mal die technik von nem 500â¬ fully an, dann diskutieren wir weiter. bulls mit antriebsschwinge, 80mm federweg und turney schaltwerk und som rotz. aber mir was erzÃ¤hlen wollen



So was kauft hier keiner; genausowenig wie Dein altes QLT.

Die Funktion der Teile aus der Restekiste bezweifle ich Ã¼brigens nicht; die einer "Zoom-Gabel" dagegen schon. Ein Teil der 50â¬-Klasse hat an einem Mountainbike, das als solches benutzt werden soll, nichts zu suchen.

Und auch wenn die SchÃ¶nheit ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters liegt: die weiÃ-orange-schwarze Kombi ist in meinen Augen ein ziemlicher Fehlgriff. Das der weiÃe Vorbau und der weiÃe Lenker original sind, glaubst Du doch selbst nicht?

Edit: Wo sind denn jetzt die Bilder hin? Schon im Bikemarkt?


----------



## Max_V (9. Mai 2012)

Biketuning mal anders...und nicht (wau)so sondern WOW so! 

Entschuldige der musste sein. Hier mein Skeen 8.0 2012 Custom. Es fehlt noch einiges... aber mal eine Zwischenansicht. 

Ugrades:
Schaltwerk XT ->XTR
Griff Standart ->Ergon GS2 Team
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 ->SelleItalia Monolink Carbon
Bremsscheiben BilligShimanos & BilligSinter ->IceTec-Scheiben & BBB Backen
Reifen RoRo ->NoNi und RaRa in 4 Crossvariante & Protek Max Schlauch
Pedale Bärentatze ->XT
Kasette SLX ->XT
Kette SLX ->XTR
Innenlager Standart ->XTR
ist gemacht..es folgen noch bzw. in Planung (wann weiß ich noch nicht..):
->Jagwire Bremszüge und Bowdenzüge in Ergongrün
->Ergon SM3 Team Sattel in weiß/grün
->LRS von Felix

Erstmals muß ich jetzt jedoch das Wetter genießen und meinen Trainigsrückstand etwas verkleinern. 

Ich weiß, mein Bike ist auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack aber ich  es..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. Mai 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ich weiß, mein Bike ist auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack aber ich  es..


bei den Griffen muß ich dir leider Recht geben, aber der Rest ist okay


----------



## Wiepjes (9. Mai 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Biketuning mal anders...und nicht (wau)so sondern WOW so!
> 
> Entschuldige der musste sein. Hier mein Skeen 8.0 2012 Custom. Es fehlt noch einiges... aber mal eine Zwischenansicht.
> 
> ...



Mir gefällst bis auf die grünen Griffe. Jetzt ist es fast ein 9.0er
Gib mal einen Bericht, wie es fährt, mir war das Skeen zu sportlich.


----------



## Wiepjes (9. Mai 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Immer diese ständige Bulls-Bashing. Bulls baut schon seit vielen Jahren konkurrenzfähige Bikes. Beispielsweise ist das *Tirone 29* ein sehr gutes Titan-Hardtail für 2.599 EUR. Der Rahmen wird von Lynskey gefertigt und kostet allein schon 1.800 EUR. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Teamfahrer Karl Platt mit Bulls so "schlecht fährt".



Rubrik heisst doch eigentlich Zeig her Eure Radons und nett verkauf mein Bike oder was ist Bulls


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Rubrik heisst doch eigentlich Zeig her Eure Radons und nett verkauf mein Bike oder was ist Bulls



Kein Problem! Hier noch ein paar Fotos von meiner alten Rakete...


----------



## Mithras (9. Mai 2012)

schön geplegt  .. so mag ich das auch an meinen Bikes


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> schön geplegt  .. so mag ich das auch an meinen Bikes



Geht aber auch anders...


----------



## Disco_Stu (9. Mai 2012)

Ja klar: http://www.sprayonmud.de/


----------



## kaicremer (9. Mai 2012)

Habe nur ein iPad. Kann also keine Bilder hochladen. Wäre jemand bereit, mir ein Bild von meinem neuen Chris Steel einzustellen ? Ist gerade erst fertig geworden ...
Lg Kai


----------



## Max_V (10. Mai 2012)

Also bisher konnte ich zeitbedingt nur etwas einfahren und erste Dampfertest machen, heute Nachmittag will ich ne kleine Nachmittagetour mit mind. 700hm machen, dann hoffe ich kann ich etwas über die Fahreigenschaften sagen zu können. Im Moment überlege ich den Lenker etwas zu kürzen sonst sind die kurz Ausfahrten durchwegs positiv.
Die grünen Griffe..ich steh auf dieses neongrün ;-) deshalb ist der weißgrüne Sattel und die Züge in der Farbe schon bestellt!

zum es ist fast ein 9.0: Eigendlich wie das Carbon 8.0...bin eigendlich kein Fan von Componentenmix und habe das XTR-Schaltwerk nur wegen der Feder und dem Nichtbrauchen einer Kefü bestellt. Der Rest sollte lt. Plan eigendlich alles XT werden, weil ich die für meinen persönlichen P/L Sieger halte. 
(Der Brauchenfaktor ist bei dem Bike das erste mal dem Habenwillfaktor gewichen. ;-P   Laut Optik/Funktion und allen Teilen mit den drei verbleibenden Änderungen endlich mein absolutes Traumbike..habe extrem lange mit Radon dafür kämpfen müssen 

HAT SICH JEDOCH AUSGEZAHLT!


----------



## crs (10. Mai 2012)

Mein zr race 6.0 x.7 leicht modifiziert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalteetlaM (10. Mai 2012)

kaicremer schrieb:


> Wäre jemand bereit, mir ein Bild von meinem  neuen Chris Steel einzustellen ? Ist gerade erst fertig geworden ...
> Lg Kai



Ja, wenns nur um's hochladen geht...

@CRS Was ist das für eine Satteltasche?


----------



## crs (10. Mai 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> @CRS Was ist das für eine Satteltasche?


 

Fi'zi:k Saddle PA:K


----------



## a13 (10. Mai 2012)

Funktion vor Optik  Leider 





Änderungen in rot 
Rot müssten eigentlich auch die Reifen sein: Sind zwei Albert 2,25 drauf...


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Mai 2012)

Srry, aber ist keine gute Idee das Bike mit einer 140mm Gabel zuversehen, denn dadurch änderst du die Geometrie und beim Fall eines Rahmenbruchs, hast du keine Garantie mehr, würd mir zu denken bringen !!!
Die Velctec DH Felgen sind an einem Hardtail eig. völlig überflüssig.
Wenn du ein Bike mit 140-150mm willst, kauf dir am besten ein All Mountain Fully.


----------



## Mithras (10. Mai 2012)

krass... Veltec DH am CC-HT ..  .. Aber gut .. ich hatt auch nen Holzfeller Lenker am HT .. der war aber wegen dem höheren Rise montiert, was meinen damaligen Rückenproblemen echt entgegen kam ^^


----------



## a13 (10. Mai 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Srry, aber ist keine gute Idee das Bike mit einer 140mm Gabel zuversehen, denn dadurch änderst du die Geometrie und beim Fall eines Rahmenbruchs, hast du keine Garantie mehr, würd mir zu denken bringen !!!
> Die Velctec DH Felgen sind an einem Hardtail eig. völlig überflüssig.
> Wenn du ein Bike mit 140-150mm willst, kauf dir am besten ein All Mountain Fully.



Ja, die Lösung ist suboptimal. Ich war so dumm nicht gleich das größere 6.0 oder besser 7.0 zu kaufen. Und dann kam ich mit der DART nicht zurecht und wollte einfach was stabileres, nicht zu teuer und so einfach wie möglich (deswegen Coil). Bisher läuft das alles recht gut, auch wenn man davon eigentlich abraten *muss.*


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Mai 2012)

Ich würde dir dringenst davon abraten an Team Hardtail eine 140mm Gabel zu fahren,da man ja nicht weis, ob der rahmen das aushält.


----------



## Max_V (10. Mai 2012)

Wer sagt, das die vorher nur wegen der Optik getunt sind.

Co²-Pumpe, Schlauch & Flicken falls mal mehr als einer kommt, Multiool mit Dämferpumpe, Reifenheber, Erste Hilfe Pack, Kabelbinder,100, Minitube Öl, Regenhaut, Tuch, Ersatzbremsbacken, Kopftuch & Trinkblase alles habe ich mit..halt am Rücken. Damit habe ich keinen Nachteil und trotzdem ein aufgeräumtes Bike.
Schloss...brauche ich keines, beim Biken musst du es mir unter dem Arsch weckstehlen...bei extrem langen Touren mit Hütteneinkehr kommt dann halt eines in den Rucksack. Und Licht kommt bei abendlichen Touren dran, bin zwar in Italien, aber das Tagfahrlicht ist glaube ich nur bei PKW`s Pflicht 

P.s. Wie oder was oder welche Trails fährst oder reitest du? DH-Felgen, Alberts & 140ger? Und ne Lampe am Tag?


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein ZR Team 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelocke (11. Mai 2012)

Black Sin 10.0, Modell 2012. Rahmengroesse 18" (M). Jungfernfart heute Nachmittag 

XT-Pedale und Vorbau gedreht. Ansonsten wie ausgeliefert.
Weitere Fotos in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49072


----------



## Ralf.K (11. Mai 2012)

Ach, wenn ich das Black Sin sehe gerate ich immer wieder ins schwärmen. Das 8.0 leider ausverkauft und das 10er ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (12. Mai 2012)

mein nicht mal 7wochen altes radon zr race 10.0 gehört wohl so der vergangenheit an. 
vorgestern bei einem sturz passiert...






jetzt mal abwarten, was mir radon mit crash replacement für einen preis für einen neuen rahmen anbietet. 
weiß jemand, was der zr race rahmen so kostet?

gruß alex


----------



## crs (12. Mai 2012)

Mein Beileid!!!


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (12. Mai 2012)

und das ganze ist nur durch den einschlagenden lenker passiert und der riss sowie die delle wurden durch den xtr schalthebel verursacht...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. Mai 2012)

Das is ********!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a13 (12. Mai 2012)

WOW, K*cke mit dem Race.

Da drängt sich mir jetzt folgende Frage wieder auf, die mich schon eine Weile beschäftigt.

Das ZR Team und das ZR Race sind beide aus Alu.

Das Race ist ja leichter, also vermutlich "dünner".

Ist im Umkehrschluss das Team stabiler, oder wird da dann für den Billigsektor extra schlechter gearbeitet?

Hier im Thread ist es schon zum 2. Mal ein Race, dessen Rahmen aufgegeben hat...


_ANTWORT NOCH ZU DER FRAGE AN MICH VON VORHER:_
_Ich fahre nichts besonderes, hauptsächlich Wald- oder Feldwege.
Selten bis gar nicht quer.
Der Hang zu den brachialen Parts an meinem Bike kommt eher durch mein Kampfgewicht von Anfangs knapp 130 - jetzt so 108kg...
Tendenz hoffentlich bald wieder fallend._


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (12. Mai 2012)

das kann beim team denke ich nicht passieren, weil die geometrie anders ist und dann der lenker nicht ans oberrohr hinkann, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. ja aber die wucht die da droben war, bei knapp 40kmh, ist schon sehr groß, da ist das verständlich. wenn das selbe bei carbon passiert, ist das ganze noch schlimmer. ich konnte wenigstens noch heim fahren und mir ist nichts passiert, aber bei carbon spreißelt der rahmen und ich hätte mich am oberschenkel aufschneiden können (spreche da aus erfahrung). bin also froh, dass ich das alu modell genommen habe. ich denke, der race rahmen ist schon etwas dünner wie der team und ich denke die delle wäre ebenfalls in einem zr team rahmen...


----------



## Max_V (12. Mai 2012)

a13 schrieb:


> _ANTWORT NOCH ZU DER FRAGE AN MICH VON VORHER:_
> _Ich fahre nichts besonderes, hauptsächlich Wald- oder Feldwege.
> Selten bis gar nicht quer.
> Der Hang zu den brachialen Parts an meinem Bike kommt eher durch mein Kampfgewicht von Anfangs knapp 130 - jetzt so 108kg...
> Tendenz hoffentlich bald wieder fallend._


Gut, das ist ein Grund hoffe, daß auch meine Tendenz fällt bei 5 hab ich das gewünschte bei 10 das erträumte.
Ich hab erst vor 3 Jahren mir dem richtigen Biken angefangen, und bin auch erst im Aufbau meiner Fähigkeiten, da ich aber mit dem HT recht fleißig war, hab ich mir meinen Traum erfüllt. Es erhöht definitiv meine Motivation und dadurch auch meinen Willen mir mehr zuzutrauen.

 P.s. Aber durch das Gewicht, hätte ich bei der Gabel trotzdem besonders Respekt...evt. mal nachfragen!


----------



## a13 (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn mein Rahmen *üm* ist, poste ich ein Foto! Bis jetzt hält er in diesem Setup gute 2000km.

Heute habe ich die Gabel das erste mal seit der Montage getravelt. Nämlich von 120 auf 100mm um auf den Drachenfels zu fahren.


----------



## Themeankitty (13. Mai 2012)

Hat den keiner ein 2012er Slide ED, der es uns zeigen will ?


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2012)

... geile wurzeln


----------



## konamatze (13. Mai 2012)

Heute Hans Dampf aufgezogen,test gibts die Woche im Harz.Erster Eindruck: läuft gutFotos gibts hier.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/212376

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Papperlapapp (15. Mai 2012)

einmal waschen, schneiden, föhen bitte!


----------



## RadonRider (15. Mai 2012)

und wer rettet den Busch? :/ (gefällt mir nicht)


----------



## LotusElise (16. Mai 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Heute Hans Dampf aufgezogen,test gibts die Woche im Harz.Erster Eindruck: läuft gutFotos gibts hier.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/212376
> 
> Gruß Matze


Nach den Fotos hast Du die günstige Performance Version genommen. Darauf solltest Du bei der Beurteilung hinweisen. Hast Du denn einen Vergleich zu den Evo-Versionen oder zu den Black Chili Reifen von Conti?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (16. Mai 2012)

LotusElise schrieb:


> Nach den Fotos hast Du die günstige Performance Version genommen. Darauf solltest Du bei der Beurteilung hinweisen. Hast Du denn einen Vergleich zu den Evo-Versionen oder zu den Black Chili Reifen von Conti?



Nein,ich habe mit den Performance Version z,B Albert oder NN nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Wird sich beim Hans Dampf zeigen,zumindest was mein Einsatzbereich angeht.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## baatz (17. Mai 2012)

mein Radon Slide ED160 etwas getuned :
- Lenkwinkel 1.5 ° flacher mit AngelSet
- Fox Van 180
- XTR Kurbel
- Onza DoublePly 45a vorne, hinten SinglePly 55a
- so wie auf dem Fotos mit PEdalen 13,9 kg

noch ändern will ich 
- kurzes Schaltwerk
- Flatbar
- trial bashguard


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Mai 2012)

Absolut geiles Teil


----------



## Magierer (17. Mai 2012)

Wunderschön  und absolut sinnvoll von mir aus gesehen!
Ev. gibts ja auch für den Dämpfer noch eine Alternative ..


----------



## siebenacht (18. Mai 2012)

@ baatz
Sieht wirklich jut und funktionell aus. Mit der längeren Gabel und dem extra getunten Steuersatz müsste Lenkwinkel fast unter 64 ° sein, oder? Wie fährt sich das gegenüber dem Original?
Was ist denn das für ein Steuersatz mit AngelSet?
Sind das die 2012er Da Bomb Bare Bones Pedale? Wo hast Du die gekauft und bist Du mit den Pedalen zufrieden?
Gruß 78


----------



## baatz (18. Mai 2012)

@siebenacht ich schätze mal so 64 - 64.5°, muss mal schauen, ob ich das messen kann 
Steuersatz ist dieser hier 

Die Pedale habe hier gekauft. Eigentlich in orange, mittlerweile habens das auch auf Ihrer Seite ausgebessert, naja, egal 

Pedale machen einen recht guten Eindruck, 343g, aus Aluminium, einigermaßen groß und flach und viele Pins. Magnesium wollte ich auf keinen Fall ... Schwachpunkt könnten die kleinen Lager sein

@Magierer Dämpfer lass ich erstmal so wie er ist, war aber schon von Deinen Umbauten beeindruckt. Aber am Rahmen flex ich erstmal nix rum. Vielleicht kann ich mal den Manitou Evolver aus einem Pitch von einem Kumpel probeweise verbauen , ob der passen würde


----------



## gazzpacho (18. Mai 2012)

is ja ganz nett, aber die Kurbel geht gar nicht! Das ist ja als würde man sich ne 180er Gabel dranbauen und nur 120mm nutzen.

edit: Ach ja tschuldigung hab ich nicht gesehen...kommt ja noch nen bashguard dran....


----------



## DannyCalifornia (18. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> Prima Überhöhung!!
> 
> Da den Dämpfer noch schööön weich; Gabel dito, dann kann man schööön jegliche Antriebsenergie wegschauckeln...
> Schätze, 15-20 Cm negative Überhöhung...
> ...


Hast wohl nich die Eier, deine "Meinung" mit deinem richtigen Account kund zu tun, hm? Lächerlich...


----------



## gazzpacho (18. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> Prima Überhöhung!!
> 
> Schätze, 15-20 Cm negative Überhöhung...
> Hollandradmässig...



Da muss man sich beim Hochschieben nicht so bücken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilux (18. Mai 2012)

Wie in diesem Post ersichtlich hatte ich ja fälschlicher Weise ein Slide 7.0 bekommen statt dem bestellten 9.0: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9445734&postcount=1275

Seit ca. einer Woche ist das richtige Bike endlich da - ich hatte im Zuge der "Reklamation" die Farbe auf weiß geändert (da sofort lieferbar und gefiel mir mindestens genauso) und habe es nicht bereut 

Ich stelle also vor - das richtige Slide AM 9.0


----------



## ap23 (18. Mai 2012)

weiß sieht schon geil aus , hab auch ein 2012er SlideAM 7.0 in weiß.
Aber leider isses halt recht schnell dreckig und der Lack ist auch leider recht empfindlich.
Hatte nach 10 Touren schon einige Lack-Abplatzer trotz mitgelieferter Lackschutzfolie und extra Folie von mir selbst beklebt. Tja, was soll man machen... Rad ist trotzdem GEIL !


----------



## Joki (18. Mai 2012)

baatz schrieb:


> mein Radon Slide ED160 etwas getuned :
> - Lenkwinkel 1.5 ° flacher mit AngelSet
> - Fox Van 180
> - XTR Kurbel
> ...



Hi,
interessanter Aufbau, wenn auch sehr speziell. Darf man fragen was du damit vorhast? Gibt es bei solch einem speziellen Aufbau nicht geeignetere Rahmen? Es sieht stark nach Bikebergsteigerrad aus....zum trialen wird der Hinterbau wohl eher stören oder nicht? Wegen des bekannten Durchrauschen durch den Federweg. Ich hab mir ebenfalls ein ED 160 aufgebaut aber eher in Richtung Eierlegendewollmilchsau.....für spezielle, exteme Einsätze ist der Rahmen mir ehrlich gesagt zu pfippsig, wenns kracht kommen andere Räder zum Einsatz.

Schick ist es in alu gebürstet allemal, und dein Aufbau finde ich farblich auch sehr schön.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil, was auch immer du damit vorhast!

mfg Joki


----------



## Bench (19. Mai 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Wie in diesem Post ersichtlich hatte ich ja fälschlicher Weise ein Slide 7.0 bekommen statt dem bestellten 9.0: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9445734&postcount=1275
> 
> Seit ca. einer Woche ist das richtige Bike endlich da - ich hatte im Zuge der "Reklamation" die Farbe auf weiß geändert (da sofort lieferbar und gefiel mir mindestens genauso) und habe es nicht bereut
> 
> Ich stelle also vor - das richtige Slide AM 9.0



hätte lieber das schwarze 7.0 behalten, als ein weißes 9.0 gekriegt. aber just imho, bin weißhasser


----------



## baatz (20. Mai 2012)

@Joki richtig, ist für technische Trails in den Bergen gedacht. Mir war hier wichtig, einen flachen Lenkwinkel und einen einigermaßen steilen Sitzwinkel zu haben. Trialen will ich damit nicht (kann ich auch nicht), es gibt halt einen Bashguard für 24 Zähne aus der Trialecke. Übrigens bin ich nicht der einzige bekloppte, der das macht, siehe hier oder hier. Man will eben Gewicht sparen beim Hochtragen. Aber ist auch ein Versuch, wenns mir nicht passt, kommt halt wieder ein Umwerfer und ein größeres KB dran.


----------



## Lilebror (20. Mai 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Wie in diesem Post ersichtlich hatte ich ja fälschlicher Weise ein Slide 7.0 bekommen statt dem bestellten 9.0: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9445734&postcount=1275
> 
> Seit ca. einer Woche ist das richtige Bike endlich da - ich hatte im Zuge der "Reklamation" die Farbe auf weiß geändert (da sofort lieferbar und gefiel mir mindestens genauso) und habe es nicht bereut
> 
> Ich stelle also vor - das richtige Slide AM 9.0



Schönes Teil (hätte mir auch beinahe das weiße  geholt), aber da kommen noch andere Pedale dran oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thefreakshow (20. Mai 2012)

Hat hier jmd ein Slide DH und kann mir Bilder und Erfahrungen liefern?
Wg der Anlenkung usw...
Tretlager ist ja Schwingend...
zmd siehts so aus..


----------



## Lilebror (20. Mai 2012)

baatz schrieb:


> mein Radon Slide ED160 etwas getuned :
> - Lenkwinkel 1.5 ° flacher mit AngelSet
> - Fox Van 180
> - XTR Kurbel
> ...



Einfach ein geniales Bike. Das wollte ich mir auch beim ersten Besuch vom Radon Center Bonn kaufen, es ist dann halt doch ein AM in freaky green  geworden aber das Design mit dem Alugebürsteten Rahmen und den orange eloxierten Parts finde ich immer noch eine verdammt schicke Angelegenheit


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (20. Mai 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Hast wohl nich die Eier, deine "Meinung" mit deinem richtigen Account kund zu tun, hm? Lächerlich...


 

"witzig" ist, dass meine Meinung hier zensiert wurde, und ich ermahnt wurde, wg "alter Sack, ich aber auch", während andere, so du, mich mich "hast wohl nicht die Eier...usw, blabla" beleidigen können!

Zudem haben mir schon 1-2 Dauerspammer, bzw Poster....VORHER gesagt, dass ich bald ermahnt würde...

Was lernt man daraus?
Einige sind hier deutlich gleicher als andere, Und es wird zensiert...

Schreibe DU also weiter über "Eier" usw, andere üner "mach den Kopp zu", während ICH das nicht darf!


Tss!


----------



## RadonRider (20. Mai 2012)

@ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

1. Das ist das falsche Thema für dieses Thread.
2. Du solltest an Deiner Formulierung inkl. Grammatik/Rechtschreibung arbeiten. (Fühle Dich damit bloß nicht beleidigt!)

Wäre toll, wenn sich das jetzt erledigt hat, es geht hier nämlich um Radons


----------



## Dusius (20. Mai 2012)

Heute Mittag bei einer kleinen Pause


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (20. Mai 2012)

RadonRider schrieb:


> @ OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 1. Das ist das falsche Thema für dieses Thread.
> 2. Du solltest an Deiner Formulierung inkl. Grammatik/Rechtschreibung arbeiten. (Fühle Dich damit bloß nicht beleidigt!)
> ...


 

Ist doch aber krass und aufschlussreich!

Die einen können hier "mach den Kopp zu" schreiben, beleidigen und spammen ("Du hast nicht die Eier"..../ Unterstellung, ich wäre mit falschem Namen unterwegs, was ich nicht bin....), auch in diesem Fred nachlesbar(Post 1410), und eine anderer bekommt die Ermahnung wg eines launigen "Alter Sack"m, was Er dabei auch noch auf sich bezogen hat....zudem wusste die Gabel davon vorher und bescheinigte mir, dass ich bald Ärger bekäme....






Sehr, sehr selektiv hier....und einseitig!


Der richtige Platz ist es zudem hier, weils hier gepostet wurde von mir, wie man im Zitat ja auch noch nachlesen kann, das konnte ja wohl nicht gelöscht werden....
Insofern mal ein Aufruf an die Mods, nicht gar zu einseitig/parteiisch aufzutreten, oder ein Beleg für andere, eben das zu bemerken, dass das hier leider so ist....


----------



## alexanderZ (20. Mai 2012)

Papperlapapp schrieb:


> einmal waschen, schneiden, föhen bitte!



so wie das aussieht, ist jetzt sämtliche schützende fettschicht sowie die umwelt in der garageneinfahrt dezimiert... lappen und wasser hilft auch, fahrräder sind für draussen gemacht...


----------



## RadonRider (20. Mai 2012)

Diese Bilder von meinem ZR Race 7.0 (2011er Modell) sind unterwegs im Sächsischen Elbland entstanden. Ein wenig habe ich schon customized, demnächst kommt noch ein wenig mehr dran bzw. wird ausgetauscht, es werden aktuelle Bilder folgen.

Infos zur Tour (nach diesem Vorbild) kommen in den nächsten Tagen von Naitsirhc *hier*.


----------



## Papperlapapp (21. Mai 2012)

Kleine Tour am Sonntag


----------



## siebenacht (21. Mai 2012)

@ RadonRider
Welche Pedale hast verbaut?

@ baatz
Danke für die Infos, viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Die Pedale sehen aber auf der Bestellseite etwas anders aus (mehr Pins bei Deinen Pedalen).
Der Dämpfer wird nicht durchrauschen wie bei den Vorgängern, da an dem 2012er ED der Dämpfer mit der kleinen Luftkammer verbaut ist. Daher wohl eher zu progressiv.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRider (21. Mai 2012)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ RadonRider
> Welche Pedale hast verbaut?


 
Guckst du hier
Was vielleicht noch ganz interessant dazu ist: laut Hersteller 385g, meine Waage zeigte aber nur 350g an, 13 Pins pro Trittfläche, 5 verschiedene Farben.

Ich hatte einfach auch keine Lust 80-100 auszugeben. Ich mag sie sehr!


----------



## Wiepjes (23. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> "witzig" ist, dass meine Meinung hier zensiert wurde, und ich ermahnt wurde, wg "alter Sack, ich aber auch", während andere, so du, mich mich "hast wohl nicht die Eier...usw, blabla" beleidigen können!
> 
> Zudem haben mir schon 1-2 Dauerspammer, bzw Poster....VORHER gesagt, dass ich bald ermahnt würde...
> 
> ...



Was willst du eigentlich? Hast du Minderwertigkeitskomplexe?


----------



## RadonRider (23. Mai 2012)

Warum muss das jetzt wieder aufgekocht werden? :S Lasst es doch gut sein. 

*Zeigt her Eure Radons!*


----------



## Dede21 (23. Mai 2012)

Endlich wieder Bilder 

http://www.directupload.net







Mittlerweile habe ich den Fox Rp2 gegen einen RS Monarch getausch 
Fahrwerk ist jetzt etwas straffer und der Dämpfer schlägt bei Sprüngen nicht mehr durch, wie es vorher der Fall war.
Und natürlich ein paar vernüftige Reifen und andere Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## hepp (24. Mai 2012)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das Buchsen von Huber in dem Monarch? Wie zufrieden bist Du mit denen?


----------



## Dede21 (24. Mai 2012)

Ja sind es!
Sie sind definitiv leichtgängiger wie normale Buchsen. 
Ob der Hinterbau dadurch sensibler wurde kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die Original Buchsen nur kurz gefahren bin.


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2012)

Meine Originalbuchsen beim AM 5 mit RP2 Dämpfer waren fest. Also alles zerlegt (war pfurz trocken), Silikonfett verwendet und wieder zusammengebaut. Jetzt ist es sehr sensible und leichtgängig.


----------



## hepp (24. Mai 2012)

Dede21 schrieb:


> Ja sind es!
> Sie sind definitiv leichtgängiger wie normale Buchsen.
> Ob der Hinterbau dadurch sensibler wurde kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die Original Buchsen nur kurz gefahren bin.



Klingt ja nicht schlecht, ich denke ich werde sie auch mal testen, wenn meine Buchsen durch sind. Schick aussehen tuen sie ja zudem auch noch.


----------



## Dede21 (24. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Meine Originalbuchsen beim AM 5 mit RP2 Dämpfer waren fest. Also alles zerlegt (war pfurz trocken), Silikonfett verwendet und wieder zusammengebaut. Jetzt ist es sehr sensible und leichtgängig.



Der Sinn der Buchsen ist es ja eigentlich, dass sie ohne Schmierung auskommen. Sind ja Gleitlager 
Aber meine originalen Buchsen sahen nach ca. 70km auch sehr übel aus.
Vielleicht reiche ich mal ein Foto nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilux (24. Mai 2012)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Schönes Teil (hätte mir auch beinahe das weiße  geholt), aber da kommen noch andere Pedale dran oder?



Stimmt - dann putzt man es wenigstens 
Da war es noch sauber (der Fluß ist die Mangfall).
Pedale werden sicher noch gewechselt, mit dem Thema habe ich mich aber noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt da ich ursprünglich meine alten Klick-Pedale anbauen wollte.


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2012)

Aber was macht man wenn sie eben nicht gleiten ? Ich habe meine noch vor der ersten Fahrt überprüft und hatte bereits deutliche Schleifspuren und Riefen in Buchse und Achse. Es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit gewesen bis alles komplett kaputt gewesen wäre.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Mai 2012)

Das sind doch mal Bilder die die Herzen höher schlagen lassen 
Und gleich noch ein neues eTrex dranmontiert, dem kilux gehts gut


----------



## siebenacht (25. Mai 2012)

@ filiale
Die Frage ist, wo Du genau gefettet hast. Fett zwischen Buchsen und Schraube (Achse) ist manchmal sinnvoll und kann Knackgeräusche beseitigen oder vorbeugen. Anderseits zieht Fett auch Dreck an, so dass es erst recht knackt und knarzt. Bei Dir war wahrscheinlich die Schraube nicht richtig festgezogen, denn die Schraube sollte sich eigentlich nicht in den Buchsen drehen, sondern die Buchsen in den Gleitlagern. 
Aber auf jeden Fall gehört zwischen Buchse und Gleitlager kein Fett oder Öl, da dies die Gleitlagerschicht im Dämpferauge zerstört, so dass man das Gleitlager nach kurzer Zeit ersetzen muss.

Was auch gut funktioniert sind die dreiteiligen Rock Shox Dämpferbuchsen für Vivid und Monarch ab 2010 (8mm) http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/product_info.php?info=p368_Rock-Shox---Daempferbuchsen-fuer-Vivid-Monarch-Daempfer.html. Ich hatte aber auch schon eine Buchse erwischt, die wohl nicht genau die 12,7mm Durchmesser hatte und dadurch minimales Spiel hatte. 
Gerade für die untere Dämpferbefestigung ist es sinnvoll die originalen Fox-zweiteiligen-Alubuchsen gegen dreiteilige Buchse zu tauschen, da die zweiteiligen Buchsen ziemlich fest sitzen und meistens auch schnell verschleißen (eben Alubuchsen). Anderseits muss man auch bedenken, dass dies auch das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers und damit die Federung verändert. Denn mit den strafferen Buchsen ist das Losbrechmoment höher, was auch wippen unterdrücken kann.

Gruß 78


----------



## internetsurfer (25. Mai 2012)




----------



## Dusius (25. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2012)

@radonbiker : ..die xlc pedale haben sehr  kurze pins mit recht wenig gripp .... hab mir die längeren pins reingeamcht - jetzt ists optimal ...


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2012)

@siebennacht,
erstmal herzlichen Dank für Deine Ausführung. Ja korrekt, das Fett habe ich zwischen Buchsen und Schraube (Achse) verwendet, sonst nirgends. Die Schraube war def. ab Werk festgezogen und ist es jetzt, nach dem fetten der Achse, mit Drehmoment, auch wieder. Die Gleitlager sind nach wie vor fettfrei. Ich hoffe daß sich das Fett im Laufe der Zeit nicht "durchdrückt" und wie Du korrekt geschrieben hast, so viel Dreck anzieht, daß es einen Schaden nach sich zieht. Dann allerdings kommen aber die entsprechenden Huber Buchsen zum Einsatz.


----------



## RadonRider (25. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @radonbiker : ..die xlc pedale haben sehr  kurze pins mit recht wenig gripp .... hab mir die längeren pins reingeamcht - jetzt ists optimal ...


 
Hätte ich längere Pins, wäre die Wunde von vorgestern wohl etwas unschöner. 
Um wie viel mm sind die länger?


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2012)

..hm , glaub ich hab 5 mm drin ...


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> @siebennacht,
> erstmal herzlichen Dank für Deine Ausführung. Ja korrekt, das Fett habe ich zwischen Buchsen und Schraube (Achse) verwendet, sonst nirgends. Die Schraube war def. ab Werk festgezogen und ist es jetzt, nach dem fetten der Achse, mit Drehmoment, auch wieder. Die Gleitlager sind nach wie vor fettfrei. Ich hoffe daß sich das Fett im Laufe der Zeit nicht "durchdrückt" und wie Du korrekt geschrieben hast, so viel Dreck anzieht, daß es einen Schaden nach sich zieht. Dann allerdings kommen aber die entsprechenden Huber Buchsen zum Einsatz.



Als Tip: Probiert mal Gaphitpulver.  Hab ich bei mir an sämtlichen Gleitflächen/Buchsen des Hinterbaus angewendet. Schmiert super und zieht definitiv kein Dreck an wie Fett.

grüße
Robby


----------



## konamatze (25. Mai 2012)

Im Harz (Wolfswarte)

Gruß Matze


----------



## Frangz (26. Mai 2012)

Um die Hardtail-fraktion ein wenig zu unterstützen, gibt es mal mein zr Race 6.0.

















Damals die erste kleine Tour mit vollem erfolg meiner erwartungen an das Fahrrad.

ps: Der Sattel sowie die Griffe wurden danach gegen Schwarze Komponenten ausgetauscht und richtig eingestellt.


----------



## Xtrainer (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen..
Hier mal mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum.

Nun bin ich 3 Jahren auf dem Sattel unterwegs und habe eine neue Leidenschaft entdeckt. 
Nach den ersten 3 Jahren auf einem Allmountain Hardtail (Bergamount) habe ich nun ins volle gelangt und mir ein Slide 9.0 bestellt. (10.0 /10.0 SE leider nicht mehr lieferbar, zu spät dran)

Nach nicht ganz 4 Wochen klingelte der Postmann und brachte mir meine "Foxy". Seit dem streifen wir zusammen durch die Wälder. Ein Traum. UNd die absolut richtige Wahl.

So, genug für Heute.. Morgen gehts mal wieder eine schöne lange Tagestour..

Habt Spass, habt euch lieb hier drin..

Bis Bald
Gruss M.


----------



## gsg9man (27. Mai 2012)

Wo hier grade ein paar schöen Slide AM hier zu sehen sind hätte ich mal eine Frage. Ich hatte damals ein 100mm Fully von Radon und der Hinterbau hat doch derbst die Energie abgefackelt. Als ich jetzt in Winterberg einige Fullys probegefahren bin ist mir positiv aufgefallen, dass die hinterbauten shcn straff arbeiteten und das Fahrwerk nicht einfach durchsackte.

Also: Kann man mit dem Slide auch mal ein paar m klettern ohne den Lokcout am Dämpfer zu betätigen? Wie seit ihr sonst mit dem Rad zufrieden?

Würde mir wenn wars das weisse AM 7.0 iwann im Ausverkauf zulegen


----------



## Mithras (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab vom Propedal im AM ehrlich gesagt nicht viel gemerkt ... egal ob Stufe 1-2 oder 3... hatte das 2011er AM mit dem RP23 mit großer Luftkammer .. 

So richtig Antriebsneutral war mein Slide trotz 15% SAG am Dämpfer nicht im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes, hat beim klettern aber trotzdem nicht genervt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (27. Mai 2012)

Määäp das hört sich nicht gut an, denn ich bin keiner der nur runter rollen möchte. Und wenn ich beim klettern die Hälfte der Energie in den Dämpfer schicke läuft es wie mit dem QLT Race, welches dann bei eBay gelandet ist :-/

In Winterberg bin ich zB das AMS 150 Super HPC SL gefahren und da gab es selbst mit offenem Dämpfer kaum Verluste.


----------



## Mithras (27. Mai 2012)

zumindest war das bei meinem 2011er foreseason so .. weis nicht, ob sich zum 2012er was geändert hat ... andere Luftkammergröße .. ich würd mal noch auf die Antworten von ein paar 2012er Fahrern warten .. muss auch dazusagen, dass ich das AM mit ca 94 - 96 KG gefahren bin ...

Aber meine Erfahrung bezog sich auf Fahren im Sitzen .. nicht im Wiegetritt .. da wäre deutlich mehr Wippen gewesen ...


----------



## gsg9man (27. Mai 2012)

Naja gut ich wiege  auch ~80kg ... wobei ich auch mal wieder ein bisschen abspecken könnte. Ja mal sehen was die anderen Berichten... Denn von der Ausstattung selber ist das Slide schon echt top. Reverb, Fox Suspension, XT Kurbel, DTSwiss Laufräder ... für 2 Mille schon ein echt fairer Preis


----------



## Schotterp1ste (27. Mai 2012)

@gsg
Der RP2 Dämpfer (2012) hat die Stellung Propedal und "offen".  Mit Propedal kann man gut bergauf oder auf der Ebene fahren, da diese Stufe sehr antriebsneutral ist. Knallt man den Dämpfer voll mit Luft, wirds sehr sehr straff und man verliert den Komfort eines Fullys schon fast wieder komplett. Im Wiegetritt gibt der Hinterbau dann schon etwas nach. Generell würde ich sagen, dass man durch den Dämpfer nicht viel verliert. Gegenüber einem HT merkt man eher das Gewicht, wenn man das passende Dämpfersetup gefunden hat. Hängt auch einiges von der Geometrie ab.


----------



## gsg9man (27. Mai 2012)

Das weis ich, bin ja selber den RP23 gefahren de rähnlich funktioniert. Hintergrund ist der, dass ich am Ende fast immer mit ProPedal in der härtesten Stufe gefahren bin und den Dämpfer lediglich vor Abfahrten offen gemacht habe. Das ist aber wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ...

Wer weis, vllt. war ich damals nur zu doof den Dämpfer ein zu stellen ...


----------



## Schotterp1ste (27. Mai 2012)

Wieso nicht im Sinne des Erfinders? Wenn ich Uphill oder Ebene fahre, oder nur nen Schotterweg, dann bleibt die Gabel und der Dämpfer eben "geschlossen", selbst mit wenig SAG (Gabel ~20% und Dämpfer ~18%) federn die Element etwas mit. Vor nem Trail oder ner wackeligen Abfahrt wird je nach dem die Gabel hoch getravelt und auf Gabel + Dämpfer auf "weich" gestellt.


----------



## Max_V (27. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre zwar ein anderes Bike, habe aber den Dämpfer so eingestellt, das offen (ProPedal 0) das Bike leichtestes Wippen hat..ca 15-18% Sag. Für Trails, Abfahrt usw.

 Beim Uphill auf Forstwegen und Asphalt oder Speedfahrten habe ich den Dämpfer {und mehr noch die Gabel} zu (ProPedal 3/firm). 

Dachte immer, das ist von den Herstellern so gewollt?


----------



## gsg9man (27. Mai 2012)

Naja, so wie ich gehört habe kann man ein Liteville auch ohne ProPedal fast ohne Wippen fahren. Und so hat das eigentlich auch in Winterberg mit dem Cube funktioniert. Das war auch extra auf mein Gewicht und 20%Sag eingestellt ...


----------



## Herr_Biernot (27. Mai 2012)

@Xtrainer: Na das nenne ich Leidenschaft! VIEL SPASS!!!

...von einem, der heute schööön gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Wippen wird meines erachtens völlig überbewertet, solange es nicht merklich den Vortrieb beeintrachtigt kann es von mir aus auch ein bischen wippen.
Ich hab an meinem Slide den sag auf ca 25% und fahre den Dämpfer immer offen und finde das auch beim uphill angenehmer als mit geschlossenem Dämpfer.


----------



## gsg9man (28. Mai 2012)

Naja ich will halt das es auch beim Uphill wie ein Racebike agiert und ich mir nicht denken muss "gut, dafür bin ich schneller beim Downhill". Es soll halt ein Racebike sein ... Naja ich werde eh erstmal abwarten wie sich die Preise entwickeln und dann ist gut. Das wippen kann man im Notfall eben durch das ProPedal unterdrücken.


----------



## delicious (28. Mai 2012)

Also ich weiss nicht, was alle mit dem Wippen haben ...

Ich habe heute mal drauf geachtet, wenn man wirklich rund tritt wippt da nichts, auch mit offenem ProPedal. Auf Dauer halte ich das mit Plattformpedalen aber auch nicht aus, daher leg ich einfach schnell den Hebel um und gut ist


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich denke auch die Tritttechnik ist entscheident. Wenn ich wie ein Holzfäller in die Pedale steig, bekomme ich jedes Bike zum wippen. 

Habe bei meinem Skeen offen wirklich nur leichtes wippen, was aber überhaupt nicht negativ auffällt oder stört. 
Und falls doch mal richtig Kraft gefragt ist, ProPedal zu und reingetreten.


----------



## ax2 (28. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich hab vom Propedal im AM ehrlich gesagt nicht viel gemerkt ... egal ob Stufe 1-2 oder 3... hatte das 2011er AM mit dem RP23 mit großer Luftkammer ..
> 
> So richtig Antriebsneutral war mein Slide trotz 15% SAG am Dämpfer nicht im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes, hat beim klettern aber trotzdem nicht genervt...




Hallo,

kann ich bestätigen, habe auch das AM 8.0 foreseason, Modell 2011 (special edition ??) mit RP23 und großer Luftkammer. Ich fahr das MTB noch und merke vom Propedal definitv nichts. 
Mein Kumpel hat seit 2 Wochen das AM, Modell 2012 mit RP23 mit kleiner Luftkammer und ich hab natürlich gleich mal die Propedal Funktion getestet. Bei seinem AM merk man den Unterschied *deutlich* und zwar sofort im Stand. 
Ich hatte damals bei Radon angerufen und mich nach der Funktion des Propedals erkundigt, dort sagte man mir, dass der Dämpfer ein paar Schläge braucht bis man etwas merkt.  

Also entweder ist mein Dämpfer (und der von Mithras) im Anus oder man merkt die Propedal Funktion wegen der großen Luftkammer nicht wirklich. (Progression) Naja, jetzt ist´s zu spät zum Umstauschen und da ich den Dämpfer so gut wie immer offen fahre, stört es mich nicht besonders. Ist nur  ein wenig ärgerlich eventuell einen defekten Dämper bezahlt zu haben!!

Fakt: Beim RP23 mit kleiner Luftkammer merkt man deutlich den Unterschied von propedal und beim RP23 mit großer Luftkammer  nicht.


----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2012)

Defekt war da nix .. meiner Meinung nach .. denn so an sich  hat der Dämpfer ja gut gearbeitet .. hab auch nen Luftkammerservice + Dichtungen gemacht, war danach genauso ... ich vermute der RP23 mit großer Luftkammer harmoniert halt nicht soo überragend mit dem Slide-Hinterbau.. deswegen haben damals Einige mit Haribodosen-Stücken in der Luftkammer zur Volumenverkleinerung rumexperimentiert.. in erster Linie um das Wegsacken etwas zu lindern ..

 Radon hat da anscheinend mit den aktuell verbauten Dämpfern mit kleinerer Luftkammer auch drauf reagiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtrainer (28. Mai 2012)

@ Hr. Biernot.. Danke.. ;-)

@all.. Große Luftkammer? Kleine Luftkammer?

Ich geh jetzt mal von mir aus.
ICh habe ca.85Kg und fahre das Bike jetzt erst seit ca.200km und habe sicher noch nicht das perfekte Setup gefunden, aber ich muss sagen das mein Dämpfer (Propadel 2) schon anders reagiert wenn ich den Hebel umlege.

ICh bin nicht der typische Downhiller o.ä. Ich fahre Touren mit vielen Hm, klettere auch mal steile Hügel hinauf ohne das der Dämpfer arg schluckt.
Ebenso vorne. Ohne alles zu zu machen.
Fahre aber auch im Hinterau ca 15 bar luft. Und nutze den dämpfer (so sieht es zumindest aus) schon fast in voller länge wenn ich eine Tour fahre, da ich schon auch gerne mal bergab über Trails hechte.

Bin also zufrieden und kann nichts negatives finden.
Bin ein Stereo probegefahren, ebenso ein AMS und da war der Hinterbau nervöser als beim Slide. (was ich vorher nicht probegefahren habe).

Ich denke das kommt schon auf den Tritt an wie meine Vorredner auch schon gesagt haben. Ich bring auch beide Dämpfer zu arbeiten wenn ich aufsteh und in die Pedale klotz.


----------



## Xtrainer (28. Mai 2012)

AH noch was.. Ich glaube ausserdem wenn man ein Racebike sucht ist man beim Slide AM auch falsch beraten.. ;-)
Dann lieber ein HT, Cube Elite o.ä.


----------



## ax2 (28. Mai 2012)

...das mit den Haribogedönes habe ich auch gelesen.  Es gibt von fox extra dafür so "Einlegescheiben". 
Ich bin ja prinzipiell nicht unzufrieden mit dem Hinterbau, die Dämpfung arbeitet schon gut. Der Unterschied zu meinem Kumpel seinem Radon ist aber wirklich heftig -  bezogen auf die Propedal Funktion.


----------



## Max_V (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, deshalb die Dämpfer mit der kleineren Luftkammen! Im Katalog/Net ist das Skeen z.B. auch noch mit der großen Kammer, bekommen habe ich einen Dämpfer mit einer kleinen Kammer. ProPedal und das durchsacken durch den ganzen Federweg ist bei der großen Luftkammer eher gegeben als bei der kleinen. Radon hat sicher deshalb darauf reagiert und kleinere verbaut.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (29. Mai 2012)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Naja ich will halt das es auch beim Uphill wie ein Racebike agiert und ich mir nicht denken muss "gut, dafür bin ich schneller beim Downhill". Es soll halt ein Racebike sein ... Naja ich werde eh erstmal abwarten wie sich die Preise entwickeln und dann ist gut. Das wippen kann man im Notfall eben durch das ProPedal unterdrücken.


Einfach mit dem Druck spielen, die Dämpferpumpe mit in den Rucksack und gut ist. Mit dem RP2 kann man gut klettern, wenns dann mal richtig steil wird und man mit dem HT schon nicht mehr hoch kommt, weil das Vorderrad abghebt, Dämpfer auf und Gas geben, kommt aber nur bei echten Steilstücken vor.


----------



## gsg9man (29. Mai 2012)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> AH noch was.. Ich glaube ausserdem wenn man ein Racebike sucht ist man beim Slide AM auch falsch beraten.. ;-)
> Dann lieber ein HT, Cube Elite o.ä.


Racebike im Sinne von AM, dass ist klar. Für den Rest habe ich mein Focus 

Hier wurde ja richtig viel geschrieben, das finde ich gut. Danke  Dann werde ich darauf achten das meins dann auch den RP mit der kleinen Kammer hat (hatte ich damals auch am QLT).


----------



## siebenacht (29. Mai 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wippen wird meines erachtens völlig überbewertet, solange es nicht merklich den Vortrieb beeintrachtigt kann es von mir aus auch ein bischen wippen.
> Ich hab an meinem Slide den sag auf ca 25% und fahre den Dämpfer immer offen und finde das auch beim uphill angenehmer als mit geschlossenem Dämpfer.





Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch die Tritttechnik ist entscheident. Wenn ich wie ein Holzfäller in die Pedale steig, bekomme ich jedes Bike zum wippen.
> Habe bei meinem Skeen offen wirklich nur leichtes wippen, was aber überhaupt nicht negativ auffällt oder stört.
> Und falls doch mal richtig Kraft gefragt ist, ProPedal zu und reingetreten.





delicious schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht, was alle mit dem Wippen haben ...
> Ich habe heute mal drauf geachtet, wenn man wirklich rund tritt wippt da nichts, auch mit offenem ProPedal. ...




@ alle, die das "Wippen" stört
"Wippen" tun erst einmal alle Fullys, die einen mehr die anderen weniger.
Je mehr Federweg ein Fully hat um so mehr Hub hat in der Regel der Dämpfer bzw. um so länger ist der Umlenkhebel. Ein Racebike mit 100mm Federweg mit einem racetypischen SAG (20%) und ein Enduro mit 160mm Federweg mit einem endurotypischen SAG (30%) können beide gleich wippen, nur das es rein optisch beim Enduro aufgrund der längeren Hebel und/oder dem größeren Hub am Dämpfer mehr auffällt. Hinzu kommt noch, dass ein Racebike aufgrund des geringeren SAG härter abgestimmt ist, sonst würde es ja auch bei größeren Schlägen mehr Federweg benötigen.

Viel wichtiger als das rein optische "Wippen" ist wohl eher die Antriebsneutralität, also geht durch das "Wippen" Antriebsenergie verloren, also zieht sich der Hinterbau beim Treten durch den Kettenzug zusammen. Je mehr Federweg das Bike hat, um so schwerer ist die Antriebsneutralität umzusetzen, nach oben wird dies auch immer unwichtiger (z.B. DH-Bikes mit 240mm Federweg).
Vielleicht können diejenigen, die das Wippen bemängeln, mal beschreiben, ob Sie merklich Antriebsverlust feststellen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind die Slides schon sehr antriebsneutral. Gerade auf steilen Rampen bergauf sind die Slides schon eine Macht, da der Hinterbau nicht einsackt. In der Regel braucht man sogar die Federgabel nicht absenken. Die Geometrie ist schon sehr genial. Da habe ich mit dem Racebike schon mehr Probleme das Vorderrad am Boden zu behalten.
Bleibt eigentlich nur der Wiegetritt, wo der Einsatz des Propedal am Dämpfer Sinn macht, da hier nicht durch den Kettenzug, sondern durch die "stampfende" kraftvolle Bewegung im Schwerpunkt des Bikes die Federung etwas nachgibt ("wippt"). Hier merkt man natürlich den Unterschied zum Hardtail, aber ein Fully kann man eben auch bergauf im Sitzen hochfahren, da der Hinterbau mehr Traktion bei Hindernissen erzeugt als ein Hardtail, das man quasi im Stehen hochfahren muss um die Hindernisse auszugleichen.

Luftkammergröße und Propedal haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Die Luftkammergröße hat eher einen Einfluss auf die Progressivität des Dämpfers, d.h. mit kleinerer Luftkammer nimmt der Druck *zum Ende *des Hubs exponentiell mehr zu. Das Propedal bewirkt aber ein höheres Losbrechmoment also *am Anfang* des Dämpferhubs und sollte keinen Einfluss auf den weiteren Hub haben. Das Propedal wird durch eine besondere Ölkammer umgesetzt und hat eher mit der voreingestellten Druckstufe des Dämpfers zu tun. In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist die Funktion anhand eines Dämpferquerschnitts sehr gut dargestellt. 
Die 2011er und 2012er Slides haben wohl auch eine andere voreingestellte Druckstufe (tune compression bzw. velocity). Zumindestens auf den H&S-Fotos hatten die 2011er AMs tune velocity M (mittel) und die 2012er haben tune velocity F (stark). In jedem Fall sollte man aber den Unterschied zwischen Propedal offen (Stufe 0) und Propedal Stufe 3 deutlich merken. Wer einen SAG mit 15% fährt wird natürlich den Unterschied nicht so deutlich spüren.

@ Xtrainer
Es gibt beim Fox RP23 und RP2 drei verschiedene Luftkammergrößen XXV-Highvolumen (größte), XV-Highvolumen (mittlere) und Standardluftkammer (kleinste). Die 2011er AM hatten noch die XXV, die 2012er AM nun die XV. Die Enduros haben 2012 nun die Standardluftkammer anstatt der bisheren XV. Die neuen 2013er Fox-Dämpfer sollen dann nur noch eine Luftkammergröße haben, die Anpassung zur Progressivität soll dann nur noch durch interne Spacer erfolgen.



gsg9man schrieb:


> Naja, so wie ich gehört habe kann man ein Liteville auch ohne ProPedal fast ohne Wippen fahren. Und so hat das eigentlich auch in Winterberg mit dem Cube funktioniert. Das war auch extra auf mein Gewicht und 20%Sag eingestellt ...


Dass LV nicht wippen ist ein Marketinggerücht. Auch beim LV bewegt sich beim Treten leicht die Umlenkwippe, manche schaukeln sogar etwas je nach SAG-Einstellung. Hatte selbst ein LV und bin öfter mal mit LVlern unterwegs. Aber LVs sind definitiv antriebsneutral.
20% SAG ist beim AM oder Enduro zu wenig. Hatte denn der Dämpfer am Ende der Testrunde den Hub voll ausgenutzt??

Achja eins noch: Obwohl das Slide ED dafür nicht explizit gedacht ist, bin ich das Bike schon 2mal beim Marathon mit reichlich Höhenmetern gefahren (der Rest des Urlaubs war bergablastig). Mein Bike ist für mich antriebsneutral und hat ordentlich Vortrieb gerade auch auf steilsten Rampen bergauf und bergab macht es sowieso richtig Laune. 

Huch, ein wenig viel geworden, aber ich wollte mal mit diesem Pauschalbegriff "Wippen" aufräumen.

Eigentlich ist das ganze Thema hier im Fred "Zeigt her Eure Radons!" fehl am Platz. Vielleicht sollte es in den "Slide"-Fred verlegt werden.

Gruß 78


----------



## greg12 (29. Mai 2012)

das slide ist definitiv antriebsneutral im kleinen und mittleren kettenblatt. 
probierts mal auf einer asphaltsteigung im bereich von 15% und fahrt mit vollem kettenzug auf dem mittleren bzw. kleinen blatt. pp offen - dabei bleibt der hinterbau sehr ruhig und sackt nicht weg. sag bei etwa 20%.
im endeffekt spielt natürlich die tritttechnik eine entscheidende rolle. je unrytmischer der kettenzug anliegt desto eher wird der hinterbau einfedern durch die kurzzeitige zugwegnahme am antrieb....
einzig am großen kettenblatt neigt der hinterbau dazu sich durch kettenzug zusammenzuziehen. 
in summe macht die kinematik einen ausgereiften eindruck.
und das superantriebsneutrale, supersensible, nicht wegtauchende, perfekt linearprogressive hinterbausystem wurde einfach noch nicht erfunden....


----------



## Themeankitty (29. Mai 2012)

.
Zeigt her eure radons !!!!


----------



## Xtrainer (29. Mai 2012)

@ Siebenacht..
Bei mir steht auf dem Dämpfer "High Volume".. Welchen hab ich nun??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (29. Mai 2012)

@ Xtrainer
2012er AM, sehr wahrscheinlich den XV (mittlere Luftkammer) oder anders gesagt die kleinere Highvolumenkammer. Hier sieht man den Unterschied: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8736111&postcount=10

Wie gesagt, dieses Thema gehört wohl eher in den "Slide"-Fred.

Gruß 78


----------



## Xtrainer (29. Mai 2012)

Danke ;-)
Jop ich weiss, falsches Thema..

Ich gelobe beserung.. ;-)


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Mai 2012)

Aber sehr aufschlussreich, danke Siebenacht


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Mai 2012)

Paar Videos von Radon gerade gefunden auf utube 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8YBeF_1BAQ"]radon "Slide": Highlight der Messe VELO in Berlin      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mZoG5MddeM"]radon-Interview: 29 Inches, die Vorteile zu den 26ern      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg5ebRi1TSQ"]radon "Skeen": das schnellste Bike der Welt!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Mai 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Paar Videos von Radon gerade gefunden auf utube
> 
> radon "Slide": Highlight der Messe VELO in Berlin      - YouTube
> radon-Interview: 29 Inches, die Vorteile zu den 26ern      - YouTube
> radon "Skeen": das schnellste Bike der Welt!      - YouTube




Soso, dann hab ich also das schnellste Rad der Welt bei mir daheim stehen. 
Aber wieso 100mm Federweg?? Sind 120/115mm!! Aber schicke Jacke hat er an. Haben will!!!!!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Mai 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Aber schicke Jacke hat er an. Haben will!!!!!


Kann man kaufen


----------



## FlorianDue (30. Mai 2012)

Rad ist zu verkaufen, einfach mal in den Bikemarkt gucken.


----------



## mw.dd (30. Mai 2012)

CRxflo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Rad ist zu verkaufen, einfach mal in den Bikemarkt gucken.



Deine Verkaufschance würde sich verbessern, würdest Du die Größe angeben


----------



## FlorianDue (30. Mai 2012)

Danke, habs geändert.
Ist Größe M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (31. Mai 2012)

_Dann mach ich auch mal ein bisschen__ Schleichwerbung_ _Steht im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf - Preis ist natürlich Verhandlungssache._


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (3. Juni 2012)

aus dem...





wurde das...


----------



## Wiepjes (3. Juni 2012)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> aus dem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Photoshop?
Super gelungen!!!!


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (3. Juni 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Photoshop?
> Super gelungen!!!!




das geht mit paint 

ne der rahmen ist bei einem sturz gebrochen und weiß war nicht mehr lieferbar und dann wurde mir nach langem hin und her ein schwarzer zu nem sehr attraktiven preis angeboten


----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. Juni 2012)

Sieht mMn sogar deutlich besser aus mit dem schwarzen Rahmen und den restlichen weißen Komponenten


----------



## berghochbremser (5. Juni 2012)

mein Schatzjen, zur Zeit ist ein Radium RL Dämpfer verbaut. Das "wippen", was hier so schön schon diskutiert wurde ist bei dem Dämpfer doch ziemlich krass.. darum habe ich mir einen RP23 bestellt und hoffe das der es etwas besser im Griff hat. 

Ansonsten wahnsinnig Geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (6. Juni 2012)

Heute ne kleine Tour von Saalfelden und anschließenden Besuch im Bikepark Leogang.Kann den Hangman nur Empfehlen .

  Gruß Matze


----------



## Anonymouze (8. Juni 2012)

In Mülheim an der Ruhr, Slide 5.0


----------



## Keks_nascher (8. Juni 2012)

@Anonymouze: Schön mal ein Bild vom AM 5.0 zu sehen. Kannste vielleicht noch eins drauflegen, das AM 5.0 sieht man ja leider net so oft


----------



## johnnyride (8. Juni 2012)

Na gut überredet , hier meins auf der Plesseburg!


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2012)

dann auch mal 3 Bilder vom AM 5 ...


----------



## C0RAF0X (8. Juni 2012)

Bald werde ich auch ein radon kaufen 

aber ein rennrad 

Spire 7.0


----------



## Anonymouze (9. Juni 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @Anonymouze: Schön mal ein Bild vom AM 5.0 zu sehen. Kannste vielleicht noch eins drauflegen, das AM 5.0 sieht man ja leider net so oft


Habe zur Zeit nur noch eins, aber vllt kommen heute schon neue dazu =)


----------



## Max_V (9. Juni 2012)

Ist das der Schnellspanner, der da so cool rumhängt?


----------



## a13 (10. Juni 2012)

Heute früh (sehr früh) 

Neuteile: Kette, Kasette, Griffe, Reifen hinten (RaRa2,25)

Jetzt über 5100km


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Juni 2012)

Heute einen kleinen Ausflug mit meinem umgebauten Skeen mit neuer Talas-Gabel und dem nagelneuen Stage Diva meiner Freundin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KayOs (12. Juni 2012)

Setup: Tour
ich freu mich schon wie ein Schneeman im Winter


----------



## c0rtez (12. Juni 2012)

So, seid heute hat die Radon Liga Verstärkung.

Wurde gerade geliefert:


----------



## C0RAF0X (12. Juni 2012)

Have fun


----------



## KayOs (12. Juni 2012)

Is ja auch n schickes Design   Viel spaß damit!


----------



## fedaykin (17. Juni 2012)

Slide ED 160 8.0 20"

Gestern eingetroffen..... sieht sehr gut aus!
Heute die erste fahrt; mal sehen


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juni 2012)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut !


----------



## Mithras (17. Juni 2012)

Schaut gut aus vor allem schaut es fast aus wie in meinem Keller ^^... hat aber schon recht lange Leitungen oO


----------



## fedaykin (17. Juni 2012)

Das von die Leitungen stimmt........

Gerade eine kleine Runde gefahren, sehr gutes Rad! 
Bodo danke!


----------



## KleinundMein (17. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1147410

Komplett selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (17. Juni 2012)

schicke Durin  ...  aber hast Du da ne Dura Ace Kassette drin und mechanische Scheibenbremsen ?


----------



## KleinundMein (17. Juni 2012)

Ja, ist ne 9-fach Dura Ace Kassette, 11-25, und die Bremsen sind BB7. Mein Gedanke war auch der 'Asphalttauglichkeit' etwas Raum zu geben, s.a. Reifen.
Ist damit deutlich schneller als ich.
Relativ viel Mühe habe ich mir bei den 'Rot'-Applikationen gegeben. Läuft auch so gut wie es aussieht. 

Die Gabel ist allerdings eine 100mm Laurin.

Bei den Bremsen überlege ich noch, ob ich auf hydraulische übergehe, allerdings reichen die BB7 mehr als aus.


----------



## Mithras (17. Juni 2012)

Das wäre eins schicker Racer, für meine 20km einfach Arbeitsstrecke..  .. die BB7 bin ich noch nicht gefahren, ne Elixir CR würde dem Bike bei der gehobenen Ausstarrung sicherlich auch gut stehen .. passt auch zu den roten Akzenten .. oder ne Formula RX..

finde auch, dass du den Punkt (wieviel rot passt zum bike) recht gut getroffen hast, mehr würd ich auch nicht machen ... rote Nippel oder gar Felgen.. schaltzüge etc.. wäre schon zuviel..


----------



## Madon (17. Juni 2012)

Mein umgebautes ZR Race 8.0 
































Grüßle aus'm Schwabenländle


----------



## kevinphillip (19. Juni 2012)

meine radons


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Juni 2012)

Kleines Update:
Neu sind die Talas Fit RLC 2012 mit Kashima und die Nukeproof Electron Pedale











Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Joplin3-Sattelstütz. Brauche ich aber noch ne Hülse von 31,6 auf 30,9mm.

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (20. Juni 2012)

Falls du keine findest, am Slide hatten wir auch das Problem allersdings mit 31,4mm.. wurde dann so gelöst und hält bombig!




Mithras schrieb:


> Nochn Tipp für die Leute die ne 31,4er Sattelstütze haben und gern ne Kindshock etc.. fahren möchten.
> 
> Einfach ne 30,9er Sattelstütze kaufen, eine Churchill - Zigarrenhülse nehmen (am besten eine Schwarze).
> 
> ...


----------



## hepp (20. Juni 2012)

Kannst auch eine 1 Liter Dose Faxe Bier zerschneiden, damit wird die Hülse schön lang und die Materialstärke ist genau richtig. Must halt entscheiden, was Dir mehr Spaß macht, rauchen oder trinken.


----------



## Mithras (20. Juni 2012)

Faxe geht mal garnicht  aber is sicherlich die günstigere Hülse


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

Sevus,


das Thema Blechdose aufschneiden habe ich auch schon oft gelesen. Aber mir wäre bei einer fachgerechten Lösung wohler. 
Habe wenig Lust, daß mir bei etwas Spiel dann das Sattelrohr reißt.

Hab jetzt jemand mit ner passenden Hülse an der Hand, aber der will halt 25 plus Versand.


----------



## kevinphillip (20. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja günstig.........


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> Das ist ja günstig.........


 
 günstig??


----------



## hepp (20. Juni 2012)

Ich habe von H & S zu meiner Variostütze eine passende Reduzierhülse (von Radon) für mein Slide bekommen. Die hat aber nur eine Länge von gerade einmal 6 cm und *die* finde ich nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend. Die Lösung mit der Bierdose hat eine Länge von mindestens 15 cm und reicht somit deutlich weiter in das Sattelrohr. Die Blechstärke ist gleich, da wackelt auch bei geöffneter Sattelklemme nichts und die Sattelstütze flutscht so rein. Ich sehe da gar kein Problem, im Gegenteil!


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

Es wäre jene Hülse:
http://www.mmm-bikes.com/Katalog/Bilder/144huelse.html

Muß aber noch messen wie weit das Sattelrohr übersteht.


----------



## kevinphillip (20. Juni 2012)

Cool bestelle ich auch. ,so günstig ...hamma..


----------



## Max_V (20. Juni 2012)

Nomalerweise kosten die ja unter 10Euronen..nur fÃ¼r dieses MaÃ findet man keine...

Tante Edith sagt die Schweizer ham da was:
http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte.../KalibrierhuelsenfuerSattelstuetzen309mm.aspx
fÃ¼r knapp 12â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Nomalerweise kosten die ja unter 10Euronen..nur für dieses Maß findet man keine...
> 
> Tante Edith sagt die Schweizer ham da was:
> http://www.veloplus.ch/AlleProdukte.../KalibrierhuelsenfuerSattelstuetzen309mm.aspx
> für knapp 12



Dank Dir für den Link, aber dort hatte ich schon angefragt und das die liefern muß man für knapp 250 bestellen.


----------



## kilux (20. Juni 2012)

Lilebror schrieb:


> Schönes Teil (hätte mir auch beinahe das weiße  geholt), aber da kommen noch andere Pedale dran oder?



Mittlerweile sind natürlich andere Pedale dran, bin zufrieden 

Zwei Bilder aus Nüchternbrunn vom heutigen Ausflug an meinen "Hausberg", dem Taubenberg.


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

Tolle Bilder und schöne Rad.


----------



## catchmyshadow (21. Juni 2012)

Mein Team 6.0 ist jetzt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr alt und hat mir bisher auf 4000 km viel Freude bereitet 

Da der erste Satz SmartSam-Reifen runter war, kamen jetzt 
vorne NobbyNic und hinten SmartSam drauf. Jeweils die Evo-Falt-Variante. Die machen optisch auch mehr her als die serienmäßigen Schwalbe Drahtreifen


----------



## radono (23. Juni 2012)

ZR Race 6.0


----------



## a13 (23. Juni 2012)

Bin ich froh, das Teil vor der Abfahrt nach Prag ins Auto gepackt zu haben. ;-)




 Divoka Sarka 1



 Divoka Sarka 2



Divoka Sarka 3



an der Prager Burg


----------



## Techno-Trabbi (24. Juni 2012)

Nach einer schönen Tour am Sonntagvormittag, 18 Km über Stock und Stein


----------



## Max_V (24. Juni 2012)

So sauber sieht mein MTB nie aus wenn ich über Stock und Stein fahre. ;-)


----------



## Techno-Trabbi (24. Juni 2012)

Lag am Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2012)

@A13: Schöne Bilder!


----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Juni 2012)

Besuch von der Firma =D


----------



## crs (25. Juni 2012)




----------



## Sepp290579 (26. Juni 2012)

Damit es keiner verpasst auch hier: Skeen 7.0 heute als Tagesangebot für 1.599  bei H&S  Wer also noch eins will sollte zuschlagen


----------



## romanb7 (26. Juni 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hepp (26. Juni 2012)

Das erste Bild finde ich sehr stimmungsvoll, hat was von Zärtliche Cousinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (26. Juni 2012)

Der schöne Robur gammelt vor sich hin .. :/


----------



## a13 (26. Juni 2012)

Noch ein breites


----------



## Nibroc (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## Mithras (27. Juni 2012)

das erinnert mich sehr an meine Thüringer Heimat


----------



## Kessie (28. Juni 2012)

*Taurig und wütend*  bin ich. Mein Radon hier im Bild wurde zwischen 9. und 12. Juni 2012 bei Kellereinbruch in Dresden *gestohlen*.
Wer ein  *weißes Radon Modell ZR Team 7.0 von 2011 (18 Zoll*) angeboten bekommt  sollte äußerst skeptisch sein und die Polizei anrufen um sich zu vergewissern, dass es sich nicht um Diebesgut handelt. Rahmen- sowie Gabelnummer sind dort bei der Diebstahlanzeige hinterlegt worden.
Wer sieht, dass Rad und Frauchen/Herrchen nicht zusammen passen mache ein Foto mit Ortsangabe. Sollte es gar zusammen mit diesem zweiten Fahrrad hier angetroffen werden, dann aber Alarm, denn das ist das Rad meines Schatzi - ein *Bulls Copperhead 2 (2007)* mit deutlich neuren Komponenten als der Rahmen (52cm), u.a. der Laufradsatz  mit *roter Nabe Fulcrum Redmetal 5, *Bereifung Continetal Vertical.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. Juni 2012)

@kessie
ich kann dein Frust nur zu gut verstehen, bei mir wurde vor 2 Jahren meine Garage aufgebrochen ... ich könnte jetzt noch :kotz:


----------



## schoeppi (28. Juni 2012)

Mein Junior auf seinem ZR 7 Race beim Rennen.
Vielleicht einer der jüngsten Radon Treiber (8 Jahre)


----------



## C0RAF0X (28. Juni 2012)

So jung und so ein tolles bike


----------



## Max_V (29. Juni 2012)

Da geht es recht hektisch zu...oder täuscht da nur Vater`s Foto. (der Winkel?)

P.s. Aber schoeppi...der liebe Vater fährt aber dann auch noch das falsche Bike ;-)


----------



## schoeppi (29. Juni 2012)

Nee, stimmt schon.
Das war noch in der ersten Runde, da waren die alle noch eng beieinander.

Das falsche Bike bei mir?
Ja, hm, ich hätte ja genau gar nix gegen Radon einzuwenden.
Nur ist da nix im Programm was zu dem passt was ich mir vorstelle.
Aber zumindest ist es Verwandschaft, die Cubes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (29. Juni 2012)

Kids on bike kann ich auch bieten









Bike: Radon ZR 7.0 in 14" (2011 Komponenten am 2012 Rahmen)
Rider: Peter, 9 Jahre


----------



## rob1111 (30. Juni 2012)

Schaut aus wie ein 29er bei erwachsenen 

Scheint ihm ja mächtig spass zu machen.


----------



## C0RAF0X (30. Juni 2012)

Die bikes für 2013 sind schon vorgestellt auf facebook. Nur wenige..

= > https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes


----------



## Themeankitty (1. Juli 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir 














Der Berg im Vordergrund ist die Kösseine


----------



## Kessie (1. Juli 2012)

Kessie schrieb:


> *Taurig und wütend*  bin ich. Mein Radon hier im Bild wurde zwischen 9. und 12. Juni 2012 bei Kellereinbruch in Dresden *gestohlen*.
> Wer ein  *weißes Radon Modell ZR Team 7.0 von 2011 (18 Zoll*) angeboten bekommt  sollte äußerst skeptisch sein und die Polizei anrufen um sich zu vergewissern, dass es sich nicht um Diebesgut handelt. Rahmen- sowie Gabelnummer sind dort bei der Diebstahlanzeige hinterlegt worden.
> Wer sieht, dass Rad und Frauchen/Herrchen nicht zusammen passen mache ein Foto mit Ortsangabe. Sollte es gar zusammen mit diesem zweiten Fahrrad hier angetroffen werden, dann aber Alarm, denn das ist das Rad meines Schatzi - ein *Bulls Copperhead 2 (2007)* mit deutlich neuren Komponenten als der Rahmen (52cm), u.a. der Laufradsatz  mit *roter Nabe Fulcrum Redmetal 5, *Bereifung Continetal Vertical.



[email protected] bein Hinweisen einfach mailen


----------



## DerAal (1. Juli 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal. Zwar nicht so spektakulär wie manch andere, aber der Spot war zu entspannt heute


----------



## a13 (1. Juli 2012)

Heute auf großer Fahrt mit meiner Kleinen.
60km im autofreien Siegtal incl. Regendusche ganz zum Schluss.


----------



## C0RAF0X (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Konnte jemand von euch paar komponenten am rad ändern beim bikekauf?

Z.B. Laufsatzt


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Juli 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Konnte jemand von euch paar komponenten am rad ändern beim bikekauf?
> 
> Z.B. Laufsatzt




Ähmm.. was isn das für ne Frage  
Ist die ernst gemeint ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (2. Juli 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ähmm.. was isn das für ne Frage
> Ist die ernst gemeint ????



Vielleicht ist es auch nur unglücklich Übersetzt.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## C0RAF0X (2. Juli 2012)

Sorry auf der schnelle schreibt man so ne sätze ohne sinn.

Ich möchte mir im nächsten jahr (2013) ein neuen bike kaufen. Jedoch möchte ich paar komponenten ändern beim kauf. Ist das möglich?


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Juli 2012)

Sorry, wusste nicht das du aus Belgien kommst.

Ich glaube nicht, dass du das Bike beim eigentlichen Kauf ändern lassen kannst.


----------



## C0RAF0X (2. Juli 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Sorry, wusste nicht das du aus Belgien kommst.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass du das Bike beim eigentlichen Kauf ändern lassen kannst.



Kein problem 

Auch nicht wenn man es in Bon kaufen geht?


----------



## Dumens100 (2. Juli 2012)

ich glaub da hast Du nur nee Chance wenn Du unter der Woche dort hin gehst, am Wochenende ist es zu voll


----------



## C0RAF0X (2. Juli 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> ich glaub da hast Du nur nee Chance wenn Du unter der Woche dort hin gehst, am Wochenende ist es zu voll


Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo C0RAF0X,
die Räder werden in Bonn so verkauft, wie auf unserer Webseite beschrieben. Du kannst natürlich Änderungen vornehmen lassen, aber das wird alles separat berechnet, d.h. es könnte letztendlich teuer werden (jedes Teil plus Einbau). Hinzu kommt, dass wir die Teile evtl bestellen und schließlich auch einbauen müssen. Es kann also sein, dass Du Dein Bike erst 1 Woche nach Kauf mit nach Hause nehmen kannst. War die Antwort hilfreich? Viele Grüße, Radon Bikes


----------



## C0RAF0X (3. Juli 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo C0RAF0X,
> die Räder werden in Bonn so verkauft, wie auf unserer Webseite beschrieben. Du kannst natürlich Änderungen vornehmen lassen, aber das wird alles separat berechnet, d.h. es könnte letztendlich teuer werden (jedes Teil plus Einbau). Hinzu kommt, dass wir die Teile evtl bestellen und schließlich auch einbauen müssen. Es kann also sein, dass Du Dein Bike erst 1 Woche nach Kauf mit nach Hause nehmen kannst. War die Antwort hilfreich? Viele Grüße, Radon Bikes



Wow Super! Service von der Firma Selbst!

Hallo Radon Bikes,

Danke für die Antwort, ich bedanke mich sehr! Da ich mir fürs nächste Jahr ein neues Rennrad kaufen möchte (2013 model), möchte ich bei ihnen in Bon vorbei kommen. Pas Spire 2013 Gefällt mir so gut! Leider der Llaufsatz nicht.. Und wollte diesen dann einstauschen gegen einen anderen  . Aber dies ist ja dann keine ursache für euch 

Schönen abend noch!


----------



## Micha1988 (4. Juli 2012)

Hier meine beiden


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2012)

Das Slide DH is schon schick


----------



## DannyCalifornia (4. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Das Slide DH is schon schick



absolut!


----------



## Micha1988 (4. Juli 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> absolut!



Macht auch mächtig spaß. Konnte es leider bis jetzt nur auf Hometrails testen. Im Bikepark war es noch nicht.


----------



## Mithras (5. Juli 2012)

endlich mal ein Slide DH


----------



## Shagnar (5. Juli 2012)

Mein nigelnagelneues Skeen Carbon 8 von heute. Bis auf die Pedale und den Flaschenhalter, habe ich noch nix verändert.

Entschuldigt bitte die Qualität, aber ich hatte keine DSLR dabei und die Cam in meinem Bike-Handy taugt nix.


----------



## sinux (5. Juli 2012)

Schönes Rad 

 aber was hast Du alles in dieser Mördersatteltasche, die egeht ja gar nicht und das Rot der Pedale harmoniert nicht mit dem Rot des Rahmens. Ich würde da komplett in schwarz bleiben.
Montier den Vorbau mal negativ, dann dürfte Dir der Renner noch spritziger vorkommen.


----------



## Shagnar (5. Juli 2012)

Also die Satteltasche ist mir eher noch zu klein! Da hat gerade mal ein Ersatzschlauch, 2 Reifenheber, eine kleine Pumpe, ein Crank Bros. Multitool, 2-3 Kettennietstifte, mein Handy und etwas Knete für Notfälle platz. Ich fahre, soweit möglich, ohne Rucksack und darum auch diese riesen Tonne von Trinkflasche.^^

Das mit dem Lenker habe ich mir auch überlegt und der Spacer muss definitv auch noch raus! Was die Pedale betrifft, so ist die Sache mit der roten Farbe eher ein Zufall, denn beabsichtigt. Ich mag das Klicksystem von Crank Bros. und was so Mischdinger aus Plattform- und reinen Klickpedalen betrifft, so sind die Mallet 3 für mich der beste Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (7. Juli 2012)

Micha1988 schrieb:


> Hier meine beiden



Bitte sei so gut und stell mehr Bilder vom Dh rein. Mir gefällt es sehr gut.


----------



## omsi (8. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein ZR Race 6.0 aus 2012. Bisher habe ich nur die Decals an den Laufrädern entfernt.


----------



## tfdelacruz (9. Juli 2012)

http://imageshack.us/f/109/slidedh.jpg/






Mein Slide DH! Leider nur mit dem Handy fotografiert...!


----------



## xXSittiXx (10. Juli 2012)

Das Slide DH sieht echt klasse aus und wie fährts sich? Möchte mir ende dieses jahres auch eventuell eins zulegen...


----------



## Micha1988 (10. Juli 2012)

xXSittiXx schrieb:


> Das Slide DH sieht echt klasse aus und wie fährts sich? Möchte mir ende dieses jahres auch eventuell eins zulegen...



Also ich find es klasse. Bin von dem Hinterbau begeistert, da es nach meinem Empfinden eine sehr schöne Raderhebungskurve hat. Es weicht zuerst nach hinten-oben aus, dann grade nach oben. Dadurch verliert es kaum an Traktion wenn man über Wurzel und Steinfelder fährt.

Außerdem ist der große Lenkwinkel und der lange Radstand in der Geometrie super passend. Es fährt über ruppige Abschnitte grade, wie ne Straßenbahn. 

Zu den Top Komponenten muss man nicht viel sagen, oft wird dieser Satz negativ ergänzt durch :"Versenderrahmen". Ist ja der "Astro AFDHA" Rahmen, den ich allerdings gut finde.

Bin auch schon ein Demo 2012 gefahren, man muss sagen, das ist ein bisschen verspielter, man bekommt das Vorderrad leichter in die Luft und der zentrale Schwerpunkt liegt etwas weiter hinten. Das macht auch sehr viel Spaß so ein agiles Bike wie das Demo zu fahren.
Allerdings (reine subjektive Empfindung von mir) geht das Radon in schnellen Bergabpassagen grade und laufruhiger. Dafür muss man bei Doubles/Tables Kicker ein bisschen mehr am Lenker reißen, das bringt der lange Radstand+Lenkwinkel mit sich. Aber der Druck auf dem VR dadurch ist in Kurven genial.


----------



## konamatze (10. Juli 2012)

LotusElise schrieb:


> Nach den Fotos hast Du die günstige Performance Version genommen. Darauf solltest Du bei der Beurteilung hinweisen. Hast Du denn einen Vergleich zu den Evo-Versionen oder zu den Black Chili Reifen von Conti?



Hi,
habe nach jetzt 500 km deutlichen Verschleiss bei der Hans Dampf Performance Version(hinten) festgestellt,und ihn gegen die EVO Pace Star Mischung getauscht, mal sehen.Vorne habe ich seit den Alpen einen Muddy Marry Trail Star drauf und bin Super zufrieden.
Ich würde zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die EVO Versionen empfehlen.



 Gruß Matze


----------



## sashswoop (10. Juli 2012)

Hab endlich einen angenehmen Sattel !


----------



## Max_V (11. Juli 2012)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Hab endlich einen angenehmen Sattel !




Welchen (Sitz warscheinlich auf der Leitung)

Jetzt guck ick. Ah OK! Jetzt gesehen. Gestern, hat mein PC keine BILDER gezeigt.


----------



## sashswoop (11. Juli 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Welchen (Sitz warscheinlich auf der Leitung)


 
Guckst du SQLab 611


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
aber die Zugverlegung zur Sattelstütze ist nicht sehr gut gelöst....... 



konamatze schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe nach jetzt 500 km deutlichen Verschleiss bei der Hans Dampf Performance Version(hinten) festgestellt,und ihn gegen die EVO Pace Star Mischung getauscht, mal sehen.Vorne habe ich seit den Alpen einen Muddy Marry Trail Star drauf und bin Super zufrieden.
> Ich würde zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die EVO Versionen empfehlen.
> 
> ...


----------



## fissenid (11. Juli 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen! Fahren den SQ Lab 611 in der Active Version. Noch nichts besseres unterm Hintern gehabt....



sashswoop schrieb:


> Guckst du SQLab 611


----------



## konamatze (11. Juli 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> hallo!
> Aber die zugverlegung zur sattelstütze ist nicht sehr gut gelöst.......



hää???


----------



## DerAal (11. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht meint er das der Zug unnötig gebogen/auf spannung gebracht wird beim links einlenken. Rechts um den steuersatz rum wär es vielleicht ein wenig besser. Vorausgesetzt die länge des Zuges reicht aus, was aber nicht so aussieht.

Edit: Hab seit heute auch den sq lab 611 drauf, im vergleich zum seriensattel mehr als top. Da die sattelnase schmaler ist, merkt man im antritt auch ein gehöriges plus 
Ich bin bis jetzt begeistert, mal sehen wie er sich auf langen touren macht.

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Max_V (11. Juli 2012)

Er sieht schon bequem aus, werde jetzt aber mal den Ergon SM3 Sattel probieren.
Eigendlich hab ihn schon..nur lassen sich SelleItalia & Radon mit meiner reklamierten und zurückgeschickten Sattelstütze Zeit, bis sie den Defekt untersucht haben und dann Ersatz oder die kaputte Stütze zurückschicken. (jetzt schon gut 1 1/2 Monate) 
Wenn der nicht passt, dann kann man den SQ Lab 611 ja auch mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Juli 2012)

Micha1988 schrieb:


> Also ich find es klasse. Bin von dem Hinterbau begeistert, da es nach meinem Empfinden eine sehr schöne Raderhebungskurve hat. Es weicht zuerst nach hinten-oben aus, dann grade nach oben. Dadurch verliert es kaum an Traktion wenn man über Wurzel und Steinfelder fährt.
> 
> Außerdem ist der große Lenkwinkel und der lange Radstand in der Geometrie super passend. Es fährt über ruppige Abschnitte grade, wie ne Straßenbahn.
> 
> ...



Die räder kann mer auch schlecht mit einander vergleichen. das liegt an der sache selbst. demo kurzer hauptrahmen, langer hinterbau. radon kurzen hinterbau und renger hauptrahmen. aber ich find das teilemega steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBPhilip (15. Juli 2012)

So gerade zusammengebaut das gute Stück


----------



## chewbakacrap (20. Juli 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1169769#
Bin ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## rob1111 (20. Juli 2012)

heute kurz vor dem regen die schlüsselstelle (leider war ich allein, deswegen nur mein rad über der stufe):


----------



## Bimpi (20. Juli 2012)

Hut ab, sehr coole Kiste.Passt sogar zur Tapete







Landyphil schrieb:


> Eckdaten: Slide AM 9.0 / Bj 2012 / Null Km / 18" / 12,9 Kg - so wie es da steht (ohne Fahrer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr0sty (2. August 2012)

Habe mir auf dem Slide ED 160 Rahmen eine neues Bike aufgebaut und bin endlich Fertig =))))))


----------



## Dusius (2. August 2012)

Sorry aber das passt mal alles gar nicht zusammen, nicht nur der Sattel ^^


----------



## siebenacht (2. August 2012)

Wieso, bis auf den hohen Spacerturm und den Sattel fällt mir nichts komisches auf. Ick würde mir nur sorgen machen, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter des Dämpfers am Rahmen anstößt.


----------



## Micha1988 (3. August 2012)

Noch eins von meinem Slide dh.


----------



## a13 (4. August 2012)

Mal wieder mein Team, ganz sauber:





Mein Neues:


----------



## buffaloyann (5. August 2012)

Dordogne, France


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neumo (6. August 2012)

Hallo!

Neu hier, also stell ich mich - bzw. lieber mein Bike - mal vor 

In dem Zusammenhang erstmal danke an alle die hier und in den anderen Threads posten, man lernt auch als jemand der schon ein paar Jährchen fährt noch so einiges!

Mein derzeitiges Bike ist ein 2011er Skeen Carbon 8.0 in 18Zoll:





Viele Grüße

Henrik


----------



## amigo79 (8. August 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Slide AM 7. Es ist jetzt 2 Monate alt und ich habe folgendes geändert:

Sattel -> Selle Italie Flite
Griffe -> Ergon GA1 Evo
Pedale-> Shimano PD-M540
Bremse -> Shimano Zee (203/180 Ice Tec Scheiben) Bei der RX hat mich das quitschen/klappern... gestört. Die Zee ist schön leise und hat Bremskraft wie ein Anker. Die Leitungen muss ich noch kürzen.
















Viele Grüße
Marc


----------



## Mithras (8. August 2012)

coole Bremse! .. Is der kleiner Bruder oder der Nachfolger der Saint? .. den orangen Aufkleber auf der FOX würd ich noch entfernen.


----------



## amigo79 (8. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> coole Bremse! .. Is der kleiner Bruder oder der Nachfolger der Saint? .. den orangen Aufkleber auf der FOX würd ich noch entfernen.



Ist der kleine Bruder! Hat aber die gleiche Bremskraft! Bringt meine 90kg schnell und sicher zum stehen!

Stimmt, den Aufkleber habe ich total übersehen. Werde ich noch entfernen. 

Ich werde auch noch die neuen XT Schalthebel verbauen und via ISpec an die Bremshebel bauen. Dann ist das Sliede für mich perfekt

Grüße Marc


----------



## Mithras (8. August 2012)

90kg war auch der Grund, warum ich an meinem Slide AM (das ich bis Anfang des Jahres hatte) der Avid Elixir eine 203/185mm Scheibenkombo verpasst hatte  .. mittlerweile fahre ich nen Anker a`la Avid Code


----------



## FFreak (8. August 2012)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem 2011er (FS) Slide Am 8.0:


Habe seit 3 Wochen nun einen MZ Roco Coil R mit Huber Buchsen drin und bin äußerst zufrieden. Wippt natürlich bergauf etwas mehr als mit dem RP23 XXV, aber dafür brauche ich mir jetzt bei "Sprüngen" ab 2 normalen Treppenstufen keine Gedanken mehr über das Durchschlagen machen. 
Die Laufräder habe ich vom "Light Wolf" wieder, da bei dem Wechsel von beiden Bremsscheiben auf neue bzw. größere ich festgestellt habe, dass die Schraubenaufnahme der Scheibenbremse an 4 Stellen der Nabe gerissen war. Hope hat kulant die Nabenkörper getauscht und nun sind es sogar PRO 2 EVO geworden  

Wenn ich wieder den Muc-Off Bremsenreiniger habe, werde ich das Oberrohr noch cleanen und dann wäre es in meinen Augen "fertig".
Für Verbesserungstips bin ich immer zu haben.


----------



## a13 (8. August 2012)

Rheinhöhenweg... Hätte ich nicht auf der Hinfahrt zur Dollendorfer Hardt die Heuballen als Fotolocation ausgeguckt, wäre ich dort eben auch noch lang gefahren...


----------



## Vesparados78 (10. August 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schicke Bude! Is das das 2012er Slide? Wenn ja, haste die Aufkleber selber gemacht?


----------



## Themeankitty (10. August 2012)

Danke 
Nope, ist ein 2011er Slide AM 7.0. Die Aufkleber waren auch schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vesparados78 (10. August 2012)

Ah ok, kommt auf jeden Fall besser als ner "neue" Schriftzug.

Hab schon überlegt ob ich die bei mir abknibbel und was eigenes machen lasse.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (10. August 2012)

Hier mein Spaßmacher im letzten Urlaub.

Alles Serienausstattung, bis auf den Flaschenhalter und die Rahmenschoner auf den Seilzügen 

Aktuell ist das Bike ein bisschen anders: 
Sattel von Specialized und NC 17 Sudpin III Pedale 










http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1185351


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (10. August 2012)

http://http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1185349


----------



## Erbsen888 (11. August 2012)

Hallo
kann mir jemand sagen ob ein 2,4 reifen in den hinterbau vom zr race 6.0 geht evtl. kann mir Omsi weiter helfen


----------



## DannyCalifornia (11. August 2012)

Laut Radon maximal 2.25 bei allen Rahmen außer Slide und Swoop


----------



## omsi (11. August 2012)

Erbsen888 schrieb:


> Hallo
> kann mir jemand sagen ob ein 2,4 reifen in den hinterbau vom zr race 6.0 geht evtl. kann mir Omsi weiter helfen



hey, welche reifen willst du denn drauf machen? Bei dem conti x-king sollte es keine probleme geben, ich habe zumindestens vor vorne x-king 2,4 und hinten race king 2,2 drauf zu machen. Ist auch so von continental empfohlen und denke gibt ne gute kombi, wird hier im forum ja auch öfters empfohlen. Der x-king soll ja sehr schmal ausfallen

Grüße,

omsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a13 (11. August 2012)

Auf dem Ölberg:




Auf der Arbeit:


----------



## Erbsen888 (12. August 2012)

*Hallo Omsi
bist du mit deinem zr race 6.0 zufrieden möchte auch eins in den Warenkorb legen warte aber  noch bis nach der Eurobike evtl. gibt es doch noch eine neue Farbgebung z.B das geile Orange denke wie du schon sagtes der X King 2,4 könnte passen
Danke bis bald
M
*


----------



## internetsurfer (13. August 2012)

In mein Race 6.0 passen 2.35er Hans Dampf und es ist noch Platz. Denke mal das aber nicht alle 2.4er Reifen in das Race/Team passen. Dafür gibt es ja die Reifenbreiten Datenbank http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/ Gruß


----------



## Sepp290579 (14. August 2012)

Du hast dich wohl eher im BikeMARKT registriert...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (14. August 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> Du hast dich wohl eher im BikeMARKT registriert...



 Und ich denk grade, was hat das ganze hier mit dem Bikepark zu tun?


----------



## radonaut (14. August 2012)

Schönes Bild am Heuballen


----------



## Themeankitty (15. August 2012)

So heut gab´s die erste Urlaubstour in Südtirol von Olang(Valdaora) nach Cortina über den Radweg.
Anbei ein paar wunderschöne Bilder: 




















































































































Insgesamt war die Tour 58km lang; reine Fahrzeit war 3 Stunden !


----------



## sieb10er (15. August 2012)

Hey Themeankitty 

Super Fotos, die du da hochgeladen hast. Ich habe spontan  Urlaub bekommen und möchte am Wochenende für 7-10 Tage in die Ecke  (Südtirol/Dolomiten) zum relaxen und biken. Ich bin mir allerdings  unsicher, ob es dort nicht zu voll ist. Da sehr spontan, möchte mir  Unterkünfte direkt vor Ort suchen.

Da du ja scheinbar da bist, kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wie die Lage diesbezüglich ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (15. August 2012)

@ Themeankitty

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Gatschi (15. August 2012)

Drei Fotos

1 beim Zusammenbau vor einem Monat

2 erste kleine Ausfahrt

3 oben

und schon sind rd. 300km und gut 6000hm drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C0RAF0X (16. August 2012)

Heute war ich Bei H&S in Bonn und enttäuscht


----------



## log11 (16. August 2012)

@C0RAF0X, warum?


----------



## C0RAF0X (16. August 2012)

Wollte mir einen richtig tollen laufsatz kaufen. Da ein teamkolege nach Köln fuhr bin ich mi gefahren und sind dann in bonn was schauen gegangen für laufräder. Sie hatten nur Mavic crossride da.. fürs mtb. Schade!!


----------



## filiale (16. August 2012)

Sorry, aber es ist auch verständlich dass die nicht alles Vorort auf Lager haben können. Hat Dein lokaler Händler bestimmt auch nicht. Daher müßtest Du eher sagen, dass es schade ist die Teile nicht anschauen zu können, aber deswegen enttäuscht vom Laden zu sein ist eine eher "ungünstige" Wortwahl. Man hätte ja auch vorher anrufen können.


----------



## C0RAF0X (16. August 2012)

Das jo =) ist aber egal kaufe jetzt im online shop, ich dachte halt sie hätten mehr zum schauen als ein paar laufräder :S naja sonst alles tiptop  die garmins habe ich auch vermisst  die oakley stube war auch schön


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. August 2012)

@CORAFOX:
Es tut uns leid, dass du enttäuscht bist, aber da muss irgendwas schief gelaufen sein: wir haben schon eine ganz ordentliche Auswahl an Laufradsätzen von Mavic (nicht nur den Crossride), DT Swiss, Crank Brothers, Tune, Fulcrum...

Einfach noch mal reinschauen...

RADON Team


----------



## KayOs (17. August 2012)

Tour geschafft und das ZR Team hat super durchgehalten über Stock und Stein wie nichts


----------



## C0RAF0X (17. August 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @CORAFOX:
> Es tut uns leid, dass du enttäuscht bist, aber da muss irgendwas schief gelaufen sein: wir haben schon eine ganz ordentliche Auswahl an Laufradsätzen von Mavic (nicht nur den Crossride), DT Swiss, Crank Brothers, Tune, Fulcrum...
> 
> Einfach noch mal reinschauen...
> ...



Dankeschön für die kleine nachricht 

Ist kein problem


----------



## Marcel-P (18. August 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erbsen888 (18. August 2012)

Hallo Marcel
bist du zufrieden mit deinem zr race 6.0 möchte mir auch eins kaufen warte evtl. noch
bis nach der Eurobike wegen vielleicht neuer Farbgebung orange wenn nicht dann schwarz ist auch schön


----------



## tane (19. August 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSEfb44yNJA&feature=plcp"]trailrid'n...      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fissenid (19. August 2012)

Nach längerer Pause.... wurde aus dem 2010 Skeen, danke eines neuen Rahmens ein 2012 Skeen....
zusätzlich neu:
- Tune Würger (rot)
- Syntace Little Joe
- TOKEN Kettenblattschrauben (rot)
- Jagwire Ripcord Züge


----------



## Max_V (19. August 2012)

Daß, nenn ich ein geiles Teil


----------



## rob1111 (20. August 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal im Allgäu unterwegs


----------



## RadonRace (21. August 2012)

Mein neues Race 7
Macht Laune das Ding zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (21. August 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1194360
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1194353
Dort oben wars wenigstens nicht ganz soo heiss ..


----------



## radono (22. August 2012)

Erbsen888 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel
> bist du zufrieden mit deinem zr race 6.0 möchte mir auch eins kaufen warte evtl. noch
> bis nach der Eurobike wegen vielleicht neuer Farbgebung orange wenn nicht dann schwarz ist auch schön



Vielleicht hilft dir meine Meinung weiter.  Bin mit dem ZR Race sehr zufrieden!


----------



## DerAal (22. August 2012)

Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Sieht mir so nach 1,40m aus  oder bist gerade den berg runtergekommen?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Max_V (22. August 2012)

DerAal schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Sieht mir so nach 1,40m aus  oder bist gerade den berg runtergekommen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD



Wie kommst du zu einer solchen beschxxx Frage Wegen der Sattelhöhe? Die ist doch auf Lenkerhöhe und das finde ich je nach Fahrstil normal. Muß ja nicht jeder so racig unterwegs sein, daß er einen halben Meter Überhöhung fährt.


----------



## DerAal (22. August 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu einer solchen beschxxx Frage Wegen der Sattelhöhe?



Gut erkannt! Füsse still halten, war ja nicht abwertend gemeint.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## filiale (22. August 2012)

Die Frage ist schon berechtigt. Das Bike sieht auf dem Bild recht klein aus bedingt durch den niedrigen Sattel. Wieso fühlst Du Dich gleich auf den Schlips getreten ? Es war ja nur eine Frage


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (23. August 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht auf dem Bild recht klein aus bedingt durch den niedrigen Sattel.



Alles falsch 
Das Bike sieht so klein aus, weil das Holzgeländer so hoch ist


----------



## konamatze (23. August 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Alles falsch
> Das Bike sieht so klein aus, weil das Holzgeländer so hoch ist




Genau das dachte ich auch.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## radono (23. August 2012)

DerAal schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist? Sieht mir so nach 1,40m aus  oder bist gerade den berg runtergekommen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD



1,71m  Könnte die Sattelstütze noch etwas weiter herausfahren, bin jedoch von dieser Sitzposition angetan.


----------



## dinderedenn (23. August 2012)

---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radono (23. August 2012)




----------



## Max_V (23. August 2012)

dinderedenn schrieb:


> Hört  mit eurem dämlichen Gelaber auf. Das Thema lautet "Zeigt her Eure Radons!".
> Danke...


Dann zeig mal. Und hör auf alle anzumachen.


----------



## dinderedenn (23. August 2012)

ljknjklnJkjlkjajljhjka


----------



## Max_V (23. August 2012)

Mein Ernst, zeig mal!


----------



## filiale (23. August 2012)

wer am lautesten schreit...


----------



## Max_V (23. August 2012)




----------



## a13 (23. August 2012)




----------



## DannyCalifornia (24. August 2012)

dinderedenn schrieb:


> Hört  mit eurem dämlichen Gelaber auf. Das Thema lautet "Zeigt her Eure Radons!".
> Danke...



Kannst du bitte aufhören hier zu spammen! Hier dürfen nur Bilder gepostet werden!!!



...


----------



## Shagnar (24. August 2012)

Mein "altes" ZR Race 10.0 von 2009. Mehr Detailbilder gibts in der Galerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (24. August 2012)

Hier (link repariert)


Unsere neuen Winterbikes ;-)


----------



## dinderedenn (24. August 2012)

üpüpüp


----------



## Sepp290579 (25. August 2012)

Skeen in den Dolomiten  War ne geile Tour 

Wie bekommt man eigentlich die Bilder in groß hier rein?


----------



## Sepp290579 (25. August 2012)

Hmh


----------



## schemesmcfly (27. August 2012)

servus. verkaufe radon slide am 7.0 2011 in weiss. gekauft im september  11 top zustand. cockpit umbau auf 74 er race face respond lenker in  weiss / 60er respond vorbau in schwarz und weissen syntace moto griffen.  hinten nobby nic 2012. ansonsten top zustand für EUR 1.500. Wuppertal.  Bei Interesse ruft mich an. O1788097261 René


----------



## mattes40 (27. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal meins.

Radon QLT Team mit diversen veränderungen.

Gruß Mattes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (27. August 2012)

Eindeutig, sehr hübsch!  Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## mattes40 (27. August 2012)

Keine zusehen?
Merkwürdig,sind doch hochgeladen.


----------



## C0RAF0X (28. August 2012)

Shagnar schrieb:


> Mein "altes" ZR Race 10.0 von 2009. Mehr Detailbilder gibts in der Galerie!



Fährst du tubeless?


----------



## Shagnar (29. August 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Fährst du tubeless?



Nein nein... 

Warum fragst du?


----------



## C0RAF0X (29. August 2012)

Shagnar schrieb:


> Nein nein...
> 
> Warum fragst du?



Einfach so, tubeless soll ja der knaller auf den laufsatz sein


----------



## Max_V (29. August 2012)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Einfach so, tubeless soll ja der knaller auf den laufsatz sein


Tubless ist fast überall der Kracher..jedenfalls ich war heuer bei der Erstprobe und anschliesenden Umstellung überrascht, wie gexxl das System ist.


----------



## rob1111 (30. August 2012)

ich bin von tubeless nicht mehr überzeugt.
hatte mein slide mit nobby nic und mavic crossmax st umgerüstet. nachdem es mir aber an mehreren steilen, technischen stellen mit viel druck auf dem vorderrad beim lenken den mantel aus der felge gehoben hat und dann plötzlich die luft raus war bin ich wieder auf die klassische variante mit schläuchen gewechselt.
mit einer breiteren felge wäre es bestimmt auch besser geworden, aber mit der investition warte ich noch bisschen...


----------



## Max_V (30. August 2012)

Mit wieviel Druck bist du gefahren?


----------



## rob1111 (31. August 2012)

2,2bar bei gut 0,1t kampfgewicht.
den druck bin ich vorher auch nicht-tubeless gefahren (ohne probleme).


----------



## Speichennippel (31. August 2012)

Zwar kein MTB, aber das kommt vielleicht auch noch, wenn mein C´dale ausgedient hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (1. September 2012)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Zwar kein MTB, aber das kommt vielleicht auch noch, wenn mein C´dale ausgedient hat.


  Wo bit denn damit gewesen?? Sieht ja dreckiger aus als manches MTB hier. Übst wohl schon fleißig im Matsch, wie?!


----------



## DickDieDIFA (1. September 2012)

hier mal mein frisch zusammengebautes zr race 6.0
mein erstes bike mit scheibenbremse, ist dieses leichte "schleif"geräusch normal beim rollen? und wie stelle ich de gabel für mich ein? bin blutiger anfänger, sry 

edit: achja, was hat es hiermit aufsich?


----------



## Mexx4 (1. September 2012)

Die ovalen Sticker sind da, um die Kontaktstellen zwischen den  schwarzen Leitungen (Schaltzüge bzw Bremsleitungen) und dem Rahmen zu schützen. Vor Allem dort wo's scheuert - am Steuerrohr (unter dem Lenker) dort wo sich beim Lenken die Schaltzüge um den Rahmen "wickeln". 

Den schwarzen Kunststoff-Clip habe ich auch nicht verwendet. Ist wohl zum zusätzlichen befestigen der Leitungen.

Zur Gabel: hast du eine Dämpferpumpe? Ist eine sinnvolle Anschaffung, da im Laufe der Monate auch etwas Luft entweichen kann.

Eigentlich nur SAG (Negativfederweg) einstellen: Schwarzen Gummiring am linken Standrohr ganz nach unten schieben, vorsichtig aufsitzen, vorsichtig wieder absitzen. Am Gummiring ablesen ob die Gabel ca. 25-30% (=mm) einfedert.

Evt. Mal naclesen wie die Zugstufe ideal eingestellt wird. 


Viel Spaß mit dem ZR Race, hab ich auch seit April - macht einen Heidenspass


----------



## DickDieDIFA (1. September 2012)

da geht mir ein licht auf, danke dir

eine dämpferpumpe besitze ich (noch) nicht


----------



## Marcel-P (1. September 2012)

Also ich hatte diese Sticker und auch das Klemmteil gar nicht mit dabei.
Bei dir ist ja auch der Lenker an der Seit zu - bei meinem ZR Race 6.0 ist der Lenker offen. Abeckkappen waren aber auch nicht dabei ... :/


----------



## DickDieDIFA (1. September 2012)

die waren allerdings schon verbaut


----------



## fregger87 (2. September 2012)

hier mein zr team 7.0 1.5 ich liebe es!!

Speyerer Tor Frankenthal






Rheinufer Ludwigshafen


----------



## Kruemelmonster (2. September 2012)

Die Sattelposition sieht irgendwie schmerzhaft aus.  Ansonsten


----------



## DickDieDIFA (2. September 2012)

hatte heute meine erste ausfahrt, das grinsen ging die gesamte "tour" nichtmehr weg.
davor nur mit schrottbikes mit achter und halb defekten schaltwerk+bremse etc gefahren, ein traum jetzt, wahnsinnig schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fregger87 (2. September 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Die Sattelposition sieht irgendwie schmerzhaft aus.  Ansonsten



glaubs mir oder nicht, ich saß noch nie besser aufm rad!!!!


----------



## tane (2. September 2012)

slide ed 9
1 sec to crash...


----------



## Robby2107 (2. September 2012)

tane schrieb:


> slide ed 9
> 1 sec to crash...


 
Aua ....


----------



## Icetiger212 (2. September 2012)

tane schrieb:


> slide ed 9
> 1 sec to crash...




so was Rollt man ja auch nicht ab.... aber wer so wie n Ritter eingepackt ist fällt weich wie auf Watte!!


----------



## robmaison (2. September 2012)

Na dann zeig ich auch mal meine neueste Errungenschaft. Mein Slide 7.0 von super Kerl hier ausm Forum.
Paar Kleinigkeiten noch, dann passts ;-)


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2012)

tane schrieb:


> slide ed 9
> 1 sec to crash...



Trozdem find ich das Bild an sich klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (3. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Trozdem find ich das Bild an sich klasse


 

Geb ich Dir Recht, fände sowieso daß hier mehr "Action"-Bilder reingehören. Irgendwie werden hier fast nur Stillleben (mit 3 l) gepostet. 

Werde da mal versuchen auch mehr zu machen ...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. September 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Geb ich Dir Recht, fände sowieso daß hier mehr "Action"-Bilder reingehören. Irgendwie werden hier fast nur Stillleben (mit 3 l) gepostet.
> 
> Werde da mal versuchen auch mehr zu machen ...




o.k. hier mein Slide AM 10.0 2012


----------



## tane (3. September 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> so was Rollt man ja auch nicht ab.... aber wer so wie n Ritter eingepackt ist fällt weich wie auf Watte!!



don't bet on it! den oberrohrdurchmesser kann man am blauen fleck auf der oberschenkelinnenseite halbwegs nachmessen & die länge auch...
die stufe is das was die briten einen "trouser-browner" nennen...


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2012)

Actionbilder, gute Idee:


----------



## konamatze (3. September 2012)

Action hab ich auch.



Sorry für die Qualität.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Sepp290579 (3. September 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man die Bilder hier in groß rein bekommt?


----------



## Sepp290579 (3. September 2012)

hmh


----------



## sinux (3. September 2012)

Sepp290579 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man die Bilder hier in groß rein bekommt?



ins Fotoalbum laden und daraus verlinken.


----------



## DickDieDIFA (4. September 2012)

mit bildern in aktion kann ich leider nicht dienen, ich fahre allein.

hier mal von heute:






flyin high...

achja, was ich mir nie vorstellen konnte aber,das nervigste am biken sind echt die ständigen hundehaufen, gestern und heute 2mal so eine sauerrei, argh!


----------



## Mithras (4. September 2012)

Beim Hundehaufen immer lächeln ..

Falls du auf der Tour das Terrain gefahren bist, was du hauptsächlich fährst, kannste den Luftdruck in der Gabel etwas verringern, du brauchst aktuell (so übern Daumen gepeilt) nur 72%  .. macht das Radel vorn noch etwas softer.

Falls der SAG im Grunde passt, kannst auch die low-speed Druckstufe etwas runter drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickDieDIFA (4. September 2012)

jop, werde ich ausprobieren, bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur den rechten blauen ring bewegt. jetzt sind erstmal pedale  fällig, der linke eiert mir unterm fuß herumm... ganz komisch

und bei der sch... lächeln, naja da brauche ich noch viel übung.
heute abend keine hundekacke erwischt, dafür hats mir ne zerfetzte nacktschnecke ans bein geschleudert


----------



## Marcel-P (4. September 2012)

DickDieDIFA schrieb:


> jetzt sind erstmal pedale  fällig, der linke eiert mir unterm fuß herumm... ganz komisch



Geht mir bei meinem ZR Race 6.0 auch so, nur dass es da die rechte Pedale ist, die rumeiert und nervt. Da muss dringend was Gescheites her...

2 coole Fotos übrigens!


----------



## DickDieDIFA (4. September 2012)

danke

hattest/hast du auch diesen nervtöter hier: 




der kabelbinder streift den reifen, nervig,aber immerhin billig und schnell zu beheben


----------



## Marcel-P (4. September 2012)

Habe da auch einen Kabelbinder dran, aber es schleift nichts.


----------



## tane (5. September 2012)

DickDieDIFA schrieb:


> jop, werde ich ausprobieren, bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur den rechten blauen ring bewegt. jetzt sind erstmal pedale  fällig, der linke eiert mir unterm fuß herumm... ganz komisch
> 
> und bei der sch... lächeln, naja da brauche ich noch viel übung.
> heute abend keine hundekacke erwischt, dafür hats mir ne zerfetzte nacktschnecke ans bein geschleudert



schneckenschleim am bein muss nicht sein:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17450_Shockblade---X-Blade-Set-.html

(..ich hörs schon: "inakzeptabel schiach..." - merke: "...beauty without function is useless!"


----------



## schoeppi (5. September 2012)

Nochmal das Rad meines Juniors im Einsatz:







Und der Artikel dazu:

http://www.main-spitze.de/sport/lokalsport/andere-sportarten/12385977.htm


----------



## log11 (5. September 2012)

robmaison schrieb:


> Na dann zeig ich auch mal meine neueste Errungenschaft. Mein Slide 7.0 von super Kerl hier ausm Forum.
> Paar Kleinigkeiten noch, dann passts ;-)



Schickes Teil. Wie haste das Slide "dekorfrei" hinbekommen? Oder täuscht das durch die sehr helle Beleuchtung?


----------



## DickDieDIFA (5. September 2012)

Marcel-P schrieb:


> Geht mir bei meinem ZR Race 6.0 auch so, nur dass es da die rechte Pedale ist, die rumeiert und nervt. Da muss dringend was Gescheites her...
> 
> 2 coole Fotos übrigens!



meine linke pedale hat heute komplett den geist aufgegeben 
was ist denn so die "beste" pedale im unteren preissegmnt? keine klick, stink normale, aber in stabil, nicht wie der murks der dabei war

@tane   recht hast du, "schutzblech" kommt mir nicht ins haus


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (5. September 2012)

DickDieDIFA schrieb:


> meine linke pedale hat heute komplett den geist aufgegeben
> was ist denn so die "beste" pedale im unteren preissegmnt? keine klick, stink normale, aber in stabil, nicht wie der murks der dabei war
> 
> @tane   recht hast du, "schutzblech" kommt mir nicht ins haus



Ich hab diese und finde die nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAal (5. September 2012)

Oder die nukeproof electron, auch nich schlecht. Einfach etwas längere M3 edelstahlschrauben rein und bombengrip geniessen 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## DickDieDIFA (5. September 2012)

danke euch für die tipps


----------



## tane (5. September 2012)

bitte, bitte, BITTE:

DAS pedal - die pedale!

...bitte!!!! (& nicht: die pedaleN!!!)


----------



## DickDieDIFA (6. September 2012)

hä, hat doc niemand "pedaleN" geschrieben?

kann mir jemand vllt eine liste erstellen, oder einen link zeigen etc indem aufgelistet ist was ich für dinge benötige für eine korrekte wartung/pflege? so vom kettenfett bis zur dämpferpumpe. putze mein bike nach jeder tour normal mit bürste und wasser, demnächst würde ich gerne richtig ran, mit einem sanften schlauch/strahler, denke aber nach so einer aktion ist dann erstmal wieder ölen,fetten etc angesagt? 

mfg


----------



## Mithras (6. September 2012)

Servus:

zum Reinigen würde ich empfehlen:

- Bikereiniger (z.B. Muc Off)
- weiche Bürste (z.B. Handfeger)
- Bürste/Kratzer für die Kassette
- altes Handtuch (zum nach dem Reinigen abtrocknen und Reste von Schmutz entfernen)

Reinigung mit Wasserschauch .. Hochdruckgeräte pressen Dreck in Federelemente und Lager.

Zur Wartung nach dem Reinigen nehme ich:

- für die Kette ein Teflonspray (musst vor jeder Fahrt auftragen)
- nen Minitupfer Gabelöl auf die Standrohre, dann läuft die Gabel schön geschmeidig .. (aber nicht übertreiben)

(Schwingenlager bitte nicht ölen/fetten . .die sind entweder gedichtet oder Gleitlager  )


auf lange Frist würd ich noch ein:

- Lagerfett empfehlen (brauchst wenn du mal den Steuerkopf, Kurbel/Tretlager warten möchtest)
- je nachdem ob du den kleinen Gabelservice/Dämpferservice selber machen willst.. entsprechendes Gabelöl (beim Gabelhersteller gibt es Listen welches Öl in welcher Menge) für den Dämpfer Fox Fluid (brauchst für den Luftkammerservice, der echt easy ist)
- Montageständer
- kleinen Koffer mit Bikewerkzeug (is die Basisausstattung, Kurbelabzieher, Kassettenabzieher, Kettennieter, Speichenschlüssel usw...)
- Drehmomentschlüssel 0-30 nm (is für größere Wartungen empfehlenswert um die Drehmomente einzuhalten und nix zu überdrehen)
- Fläschchen Schraubensicherung mittelhart
- Spezielwerkzeuge sammeln sich dann je nach Gusto auch im Laufe der Zeit an


----------



## DickDieDIFA (6. September 2012)

geil, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt! danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. September 2012)

Hab noch was zwei Kleinigkeiten vergessen: ... 

- ne Flasche Aceton zum Bremsscheiben reinigen 

.. wüde ich nach jedem Bikereinigen mal mit nem Küchentuch, Tupfer Aceton drauf und die Bresmsscheiben-Laufflächen damit säubern. Auch wenn beim Kette-ölen was auf die Scheiben gekommen ist (so hast nicht die Gefahr, dass die bremse wegen ner öligen Scheibe nicht die volle Leistung hat)

- Bremsen Entlüftungskit / zugehöriges Mineralöl/Dot
 empfehlen kann ich das hier.. bezahlbar und haltbar..


----------



## robmaison (6. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Schickes Teil. Wie haste das Slide "dekorfrei" hinbekommen? Oder täuscht das durch die sehr helle Beleuchtung?



Sieht tatsächlich nur so aus wg. der schlechten Belichtung vom Smartphone... Hätte es aber gern CLEAN - nur wie machen???

Zum Thema Pedale - Ein Kollege von mir hat innerhalb kürzester Zeit 5 Pedale verschiedener Preiskategorie geschrottet. Da waren gebrochene Plattformen bis verbogene Stangen dabei. Kommt halt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an...
Je nachdem wo man gegen donnert, geht halt was kaputt. Ich schwör sowohl aufm Freerider/Downhiller als auch jetzt aufm AM auf die NC17 Sudpin 3 - wunder mich aber auch nicht, wenn mal was kaputt geht wenn ich durch grobes Gelände baller. Das ist halt so wenn man nicht nur zur Eisdiele radelt.

Greetz

P.S. Weniger putzen - mehr fahren!!!


----------



## dinderedenn (6. September 2012)

*üü*


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. September 2012)

man dinderedenn, brüll doch nicht gleich so rum, ein bischen smalltalk darf doch sein
Wir sind doch auch alle nett zueinander.


----------



## Mithras (6. September 2012)

Als es noch meins war ... Slide AM140 2011 6.0 foreseason in frühlingshafter Stimmung


----------



## wuttel (6. September 2012)

Ein scharfes Bild folgt noch, die Camera hat leider mal einen aufs Objektiv bekommen...

Hier mein Slide AM 7.0 Modell 2011.
Nicht mehr ganz original: Shimano XT Bremsen/Scheiben
ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Pro 2 Evo und Sapim Speichen/Nippeln
C-Guide Kettenführung
V6 Pedalen

Kurzes Feedback meinerseits zum Bike:
Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Bike und kann diversen Testberichten nur zustimmen. Das einzige, was mir nicht gefallen hat (sowohl optisch als auch technisch) waren die RX Bremsen, ich habe da meine XT doch lieber. Das leichte Wippen des Hinterbaus kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen, aber mit einem Griff zum ProPedal Hebel ist das Ganze behoben.


----------



## Max_V (6. September 2012)

dinderedenn schrieb:


> *Zeigt her Eure Radons!*​




Ach ja unser Radontroll!

Du bist uns immer noch dein Bike schuldig!


----------



## log11 (7. September 2012)

Anbei mein neues Skeen 7.0. Zurück von der ersten kleinen Tour und sehr zufrieden.


PS: Mal sehn ob Euch was auffällt am Radl.


----------



## log11 (7. September 2012)

Anbei das Radl nochmal etwas größer.


----------



## Themeankitty (7. September 2012)

2013er Rahmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (7. September 2012)

Nö, leicht gecleanter 2012er Rahmen.  Gefällt mir ohne die roten Streifen deutlich besser, ist nicht so verspielt.


----------



## C64 (8. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir ohne die roten Streifen deutlich besser, ist nicht so verspielt.



Sehe ich ganz genau so.

Waren die Streifen einfach nur aufgeklebt
oder war das 'ne schwierige Nummer,
die ab zu bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 252741 (8. September 2012)

Hallo,
kurze Zwischenfrage. Möchte mir das Black Sin 6.0 kaufen und damit auch mal ne Tagestour fahren. Ist das noch bequem (sprich halbwegs aufrecht) oder sollte ich dafür das Race 7.0 oder Pro 7.0 nehmen? Bisher hatte ich das Race 7.0 im Auge, sagt mir nur optisch nicht so zu. 


Vielen Dank.


----------



## fissenid (9. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Nö, leicht gecleanter 2012er Rahmen.  Gefällt mir ohne die roten Streifen deutlich besser, ist nicht so verspielt.



Toll geworden!!!
Kannst du mir mal Infos über das " zukommen lasen?!?!?!

Mir gefiel mein 2010 Rahmen auch besser ... Nicht soviel Dekor drauf....

Danke


----------



## internetsurfer (9. September 2012)

Hier mal meins von heute. Habe auch noch zwei kleine Videos gemacht. http://youtu.be/HypTJC89jjc   und http://youtu.be/8P6NwqexlJw


----------



## Deleted 252741 (9. September 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Hier mal meins von heute. Habe auch noch ein paar kleine Videos gemacht. Sind in Arbeit.


sehr schön  immer her damit


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (10. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Nö, leicht gecleanter 2012er Rahmen.  Gefällt mir ohne die roten Streifen deutlich besser, ist nicht so verspielt.



Hallo Log,

das würde mich jetzt aber auch interessieren, wie du die Streifen runter bekommen hast.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## log11 (10. September 2012)

Nur wenn Ihr mir bei meinem "Knackproblem" helft.....siehe seperater Thread.


----------



## Robby2107 (10. September 2012)

Farbe runterrubbeln ist kein Problem. 
Bei mir geht die Farbe rechts und links am Oberrohr ab. 

Wahrscheinlich durch das Treppeln und der Bikeshort.  Quasi blankes Alu an den Seiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (10. September 2012)

macht es nicht nur bei Radon .. mein Canyon bekommt auch schon silberne Flanken am Oberrohr .. nach nicht mal einer Saison .. :/


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (10. September 2012)

Die Schwierigkeit liegt ja darin nur den Farbstreifen zu entfernen, die Grundfarbe aber unbeschadet zu lassen. 

Ich hätte auch gerne die blauen Streifen von meinem grünen Slide runter...


----------



## Hangtime (10. September 2012)

Wow das mit der Farbe am Oberrohr find ich krass. Darf das denn sein?!? Ich mein das sind ja keine Billig - Bikes... Kann man dem vorbeugen?


----------



## wuttel (10. September 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Anbei mein neues Skeen 7.0. Zurück von der ersten kleinen Tour und sehr zufrieden.
> 
> 
> PS: Mal sehn ob Euch was auffällt am Radl.



Extrem lange Leitungen, so wie es bei meinem Slide auch war?

Ich habe zuerst die Leitung der Vario Sattelstütze gekürzt (bei dir nicht nötig) und hätte ich nicht meine XT Bremsen verbaut wären auch sofort die Leitungen der ori. RX Bremsen drann gewesen.

Hier noch mal Bilder von besserer Qualität:












Geändert gegenüber Ori Ausstattung: Shimano 2012 XT Bremsen und Scheiben, LR Hope Pro 2 Evo + ZTR Flow EX + Sapim Speichen/Nippel, Kettenführung, Scott (ja Scott, den hatte ich schon) Strebenschutz.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (11. September 2012)

Mit Blick auf die Bergstation der Seilbahn (nein, ich bin nicht mit dieser Gefahren - dafür hat man ein Fahrrad und Muskeln!)






Und hier auf der Abfahrt mit Blick auf Malcesine (kurz danach hat mein Hinterbau leider unsanfte Bekanntschaft mit einem Felsen gemacht und nun eine Beule  )






Grüße


----------



## hepp (12. September 2012)

Schöne Bilder, vor allem das zweite finde ich gelungen. Nervt Dich diese Flasche nicht? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die im groben Gelände am Rad bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. September 2012)

Meine Flasche habe ich vergessen und die hält ganz gut - und wenn nicht ist auch nicht tragisch ;-)


----------



## hepp (12. September 2012)

Sozusagen "Einweg"


----------



## Robby2107 (12. September 2012)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Flasche habe ich vergessen und die hält ganz gut - und wenn nicht ist auch nicht tragisch ;-)


 

Naja, wenn sie dann wieder aufsammelst ok. Aber verlieren und liegen lassen finde ich nicht so dolle!


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. September 2012)

Also bisher habe ich die Flasche nach Verlust immer wieder eingesammelt....   

Was kostet eigentlich ein Rahmen als Crash-Replacement?


----------



## tfdelacruz (12. September 2012)

Hier mal mein Slide ED 8.0!
Kann bei Bedarf auch mehr Fotos machen.


----------



## alexanderZ (22. September 2012)

Hangtime schrieb:


> Wow das mit der Farbe am Oberrohr find ich krass. Darf das denn sein?!? Ich mein das sind ja keine Billig - Bikes... Kann man dem vorbeugen?



was soll denn passieren ? 3mm dick lack drauf, damit jeder mit seinen dicken beinen dran rumrubbeln kann wie bekloppt? das isn fahrrad, das ist zum benutzen da, und wenns nach nem jahr nicht mehr aussieht wie frisch abgeholt, dann ist das doch eher positiv als negativ zu bewerten. sonst einfach n cannondale kaufen und das zur eisdiele oder neckarwiese schieben...


----------



## xXSittiXx (23. September 2012)

Das ist halt der Nachteil beim eloxieren. An meinem Lenker ging der Griff nicht gleich ab da hab ich durchs runterschrauben jetzt auch keine Farbe mehr


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> was soll denn passieren ? 3mm dick lack drauf, damit jeder mit seinen dicken beinen dran rumrubbeln kann wie bekloppt? das isn fahrrad, das ist zum benutzen da, und wenns nach nem jahr nicht mehr aussieht wie frisch abgeholt, dann ist das doch eher positiv als negativ zu bewerten. sonst einfach n cannondale kaufen und das zur eisdiele oder neckarwiese schieben...



DANKE! 

Ein fahrrad ohne kratzer, ist doch kein fahrrad. Klar tut der erste kratzer weh, aber ich mach mir jetzt überhaupt keine gedanken mehr wenn ich durch ein geröllfeld fahre, ob meine felge ein kratzer bekommen könnte oder oder oder...


----------



## Hangtime (23. September 2012)

Ja schon klar. So war das auch nicht gemeint. Trotzdem muss ne Bike nach nem Jahr auch nicht aussehen als hätte es 20 Jahre im See gelegen....


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. September 2012)

Mein Schätzchen mit seiner neuen LEV, die ich nach fast drei Monaten Wartezeit endlich bekommen habe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1220848

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1220846


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dudex13 (23. September 2012)

Slide ED160 8.0 - BJ 2011








ich hasse schrammen und Kratzer aber die bleiben nun mal nicht aus

_Schaltwerk bzw. Kette in die Speichen gesprungen Käfig zertrümmert und Schaltauge gebrochen _





Das Positive dabei ist mit Bikediscount gesprochen
die defekten Teile zu geschickt und nach 2-3Wochen 
auf einmal eine Tüte mit Schaltaugen und ein Schaltwerk von Radon bekommen, echt super Service


----------



## RadonRider (23. September 2012)

Garantieanspruch?
Wie lang ist der Kauf her?


----------



## dudex13 (23. September 2012)

ca 1 Jahr

hätte aber nicht gedacht das ich auf den Schaden Garantie bekomme_Zielsprung Thale hatte so ca. 40-50 Klamotten drauf denke 
mal gute 10m weit und dann hat es bei der Landung am 
Hinterrad geknallt, dann teile zusammen gesammelt kette 
ausgebaut und die letzte fahrt vom tickte gelöst

wie man das halt so macht_ ​deswegen hat ich gleich Schaltauge und neues Schaltwerk bestellt

hab nun Reserve daliegen kann man bestimmt immer mal gebrauchen


----------



## XTCBasher (23. September 2012)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Mein Schätzchen mit seiner neuen LEV...



Ähm.... für blöde bitte : Was ist LEV ?


----------



## Joki (23. September 2012)

dudex13 schrieb:


> Slide ED160 8.0 - BJ 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso geht so ein Schaden auf Garantie?
manchmal versteht man die Welt nicht mehr....hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.


----------



## Magierer (23. September 2012)

dudex13 schrieb:


> Slide ED160 8.0 - BJ 2011



Gratuliere zum Federbein-Wechsel .
Ist das ein Van RC mit Titanfeder und wie fühlt sich dein Slide an damit?


----------



## dudex13 (23. September 2012)

@_Joki_

wieso das auf Garantie ging kann ich dir nicht sagen, will jetzt auch nicht sagen das das immer so der Fall sein muss, wie gesagt hatte selber damit nicht gerechnet und einfach gleich neues bestellt und kurz noch eine Mail geschrieben, wo es hieß schick her wir schauen ob wir noch was machen können.


 @_Magierer_

ja hatte mir einen VanRC mit 350er Stahlfeder gekauft und war positiv überrascht von dem Ergebnis, Spricht sehr schön an auf Wurzel-Passagen 
und rauscht dir nicht so schnell gnadenlos durch bei Sprüngen, will heißen zum enden hin wird es schön progressiv. da die Sprünge und Drops immer größer wurden
bin ich nun auf eine 450er Ti umgestiegen, mir waren die 350 irgend wo zu weich mit dem Effekt das die Ti Feder vielleicht sogar noch etwas sensibler anspricht 
als die 350er Stahlfeder und am ende noch progressiver wird genau so wie ich das haben wollte.

Hatte ja damals wenn ich mich recht erinnere mit dir gemailt 
ob auch noch genügend platz für den Piggyback ist ich sag mal so
es wird extrem eng, da ist dann kein Millimeter mehr platz dazwischen

_aber jedem das sein entweder den Trail runter poltern oder schön smooth runter gleiten






_


----------



## Magierer (23. September 2012)

dudex13 schrieb:


> aber jedem das sein entweder den Trail runter poltern oder schön smooth runter gleiten



sehr treffend formuliert ...  




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1221124


----------



## Max_V (23. September 2012)

XTCBasher schrieb:


> Ähm.... für blöde bitte : Was ist LEV ?



Für Blöde: goockel doch mal!!
Für noch ungeschicktere..  kssuspension.com / products / seatposts / lev-3/ ohne Leerzeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebastianRadon (24. September 2012)

Hier mal ein Crossbike von Radon


----------



## chr0815 (27. September 2012)

Mein Radon Slide 140 5.0 Gr.S  

Macht Laune (auch wenn ich ein Neuling im Gebiet AM bin )


----------



## Marcel-P (27. September 2012)

ZR Race 6.0 - macht viel Spaß, nur die blöden Pedale muss ich nun langsam mal austauschen...


----------



## internetsurfer (27. September 2012)

Mein Pedaltip wären die Atomlab GI Pedale. Habe die am Race und bin top zufrieden.


----------



## Marcel-P (27. September 2012)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Mafri78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi 
Ich habe da mal ne frage zu der Zugführung bei dem Skeen 8.0 was ich gerade für meine Tochter aufbaue. Ich habe schon im ganzen netzt gesucht aber nirgend wo hab ich die Dinger gefunden die auf den Rahmen (Unterrohr) geschraubt werden gefunden. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen. Die ersten Bilder sind in meinem Album zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (1. Oktober 2012)

Mafri78 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe da mal ne frage zu der Zugführung bei dem Skeen 8.0 was ich gerade für meine Tochter aufbaue. Ich habe schon im ganzen netzt gesucht aber nirgend wo hab ich die Dinger gefunden die auf den Rahmen (Unterrohr) geschraubt werden gefunden. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen. Die ersten Bilder sind in meinem Album zu finden




wäre gut sowas nicht in einem thread zu fragen wo leute eigentlich ihre bikes präsentieren, da wird die resonanz nicht groß sein

ich kann deine frage leider nicht beantworten, empfehle dir aber mal die suche auf den unterbereich radon anzuwenden und wenn dies erfolgslos bleibt einfach n eigenes thema aufzumachen


----------



## Eisengeier (2. Oktober 2012)

Mein ZR Race 7.0 von 2011 beim Auslauf in seiner natürlichen Umgebung (Gardasee): 






Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, einfach geil. Ist ausgestattet mit Sram X.9, Formula RX und einer RockShox SID. Nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten habe ich geändert wie Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Pedale und Sattelstütze.
Ich bin froh dass ich noch letztes Jahr eins gekauft habe, weil das aktuelle Design von Radon gefällt mir absolut nicht.


----------



## fissenid (4. Oktober 2012)

Mafri78 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe da mal ne frage zu der Zugführung bei dem Skeen 8.0 was ich gerade für meine Tochter aufbaue. Ich habe schon im ganzen netzt gesucht aber nirgend wo hab ich die Dinger gefunden die auf den Rahmen (Unterrohr) geschraubt werden gefunden. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen. Die ersten Bilder sind in meinem Album zu finden


 
Hallo!

ich habe neulich einen neuen Rahmen von Radon bekommen. Auch beim neuen Rahmen war dieses Teil nicht dabei. Musste das vom alten Skeen Rahmen umschrauben.
Am besten frag bei Radon direkt nach, denn an den Black Sin wird das Teil auch verbaut 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9810846&postcount=81

GOOGLE brachte das... 

Achso.... die Fotos vom Skeen habe ich mal angeschaut.....
die Gabel passt nicht wirklich zum Rad, aber der Sattel....... wo gibt es denn sowas noch????


----------



## MalteetlaM (4. Oktober 2012)

Und das gleiche Teil von Shimano:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5464_Kabelfuehrung-unter-dem-Tretlager-Kunststoff-.html


----------



## Mafri78 (4. Oktober 2012)

danke für die suche aber ich brauche die Zugführungen für das unterrohr das vom tretlager bekommt man ja in jedem Shop. ich habe jetzt welche von ibis bestellt die passen


----------



## Deleted 252741 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, also hier mein neues. Möchte mich hiermit auch bei allen Untersützern und besonders bei Bonecrusher301 bedanken.

Geändert wurden:
 - Sattel -> Selle Italia (Cube 
 - Griffe -> gegen größere und weichere
 - Sattelklemme -> gegen leichteren ohne Schnellspanner

Und ja... die hintere Scheibenbremse schleift immernoch ein wenig und das Quitschen beim Bremsen geht hoffentlich auch noch weg. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat wie man die Bremsleistung erhöhen und das nervige gequitsche los wird.. her damit 

Ab gesehen davon, schönes Bike. Man sitzt für meinen Geschmack schon recht aufrecht (was ich so auch wollte). Aber die Agilität macht schon Spaß.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (5. Oktober 2012)

Das letzte Bild ist der Hammer


----------



## baatz (7. Oktober 2012)

slide ed in the mountains





unter kritischer Beobachtung


----------



## BlackCross (7. Oktober 2012)

Mein Skeen 8.0 Carbon nach einer feucht-fröhlichen Tour heute im Taunus...


----------



## dudex13 (7. Oktober 2012)

baatz schrieb:


> slide ed in the mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind mal echt geile aufnahmen 
ich hätte auch gerne so einen Berg vor der Haustür 

da muss sich das ED160 mit dem hier abfinde


_mfg dude_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (7. Oktober 2012)

dein armes slide 
sieht spaßig aus


----------



## Loomis (8. Oktober 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Heute Mittag bei einer kleinen Pause



Ist das der 22" Rahmen? Und welche Pedale sind das?


----------



## Dusius (8. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein 22" Rahmen ja und die Pedle sind NC-17 Sudpin 2  Grüße


----------



## Loomis (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## enno112 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hier mal ein paar Pic´s von meinem ZR Race 8.0 in 18".
Gekauft in Bonn im August 2012.
Sehr sehr nette Leute im Shop und sehr gute Beratung.
Hab einige Bikes probegefahren und mich schlussendlich für´s Race entschieden. Preis war i.O. da es im Angebot war.


----------



## Berger01 (10. Oktober 2012)

Gestern endlich eingetroffen! Der Nachfolger für mein 10 Jahre altes Radon ZR Limited XT. Ein Radon Slide 150 8.0.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Geil geil geil 

Hab eben die VErsandbenachrichtigung für mein schwarzes Slide 150 8.0 erhalten  Hoffe das ist dann morgen oder spätestens Freitag bei mir


----------



## a13 (10. Oktober 2012)

Könnt ihr Slide 150 Owner bitte dazuschreiben, wo eure Bikes tagsüber unangeschlossen stehen, wäre nett, Danke im Voraus


----------



## Max_V (10. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich in der Slidestraße Nr.150 in Radonhausen...dem Vorort von Bikecity.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

@Berger 01

Kannst du mir sagen wie hoch der Karton ist? Bekommt man den von der Höhe her (nicht der Länge) wohl in einen Golf 5 Kofferraum?


----------



## Berger01 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab ihn nicht abgemessen. Hier ein Bild:


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, denke den sollte man in den Kofferraum bekommen, oder was meinst du?

Schon erste kleine Runde gedreht? Irgendwelche Probleme schon erkannt (Bremse entlüften etc.?)?


----------



## Max_V (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Berger01 (10. Oktober 2012)

Die erste Ausfahrt wirds erst am WE geben. Danach wird sich zeigen was noch an Nacharbeit" zu leisten ist. Erster Eindruck ist aber durchwegs positiv!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. Oktober 2012)

Nice! Das Lime vom 8.0 ist doch das gleiche wie letztes Jahr oder? Irgendwie hat mich die Farbe letztes Jahr viel mehr begeistert als dieses Jahr.. woran liegts? Oder war das letztes Jahr doch ne andere Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2012)

sieht nach einem meeeeega langem hinterbau (kettenstreben) aus?!

edit: hab nachgeschaut. Puuuuh sind die lang...

aber schönes teil. Die farbe hätte ich auch gern


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. Oktober 2012)

Okay hab grade nachgeschaut. Die Farbe sieht zwar echt ähnlich aus, aber ist wohl doch ne andere und das erklärt das dann auch. Finde nämlich nach wie vor das Freaky Green aus 2012 sehr sehr geil (wäre meine erste Wahl gewesen) und beim 2013er das schwarze deutlich schöner.. Naja, egal


----------



## ROLOX (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Forum,

möchte gerne mein neues Mountainbike Vorstellen und mich selber gleich mit .

Meine Name ist Frank, bin 48 Jahre alt, 1,80 Meter groß bei 85 kg und Schrittgröße von 84,5cm.

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich leider leider mein VOTEC TOX Verkauft und mir ein Crossrad gekauft.
Obwohl das Crossrad sehr nett ist und ich auch vollauf zufrieden bin, kommt kein richtiger Spaß beim fahren auf.

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich einen Newsletter von bike-discount bekommen und bin über das Carbon MB gestolpert.

War mir wegen der Rahmengröße sehr unsicher, normal sollte ich ein 19" Zoll haben aber das radon gibt es nur in 18" + 20".

Habe dann mit den Service von bike-discount telefoniert und da ich "keine Rennen" fahre wurde mir zum 20" geraten.

Habe es dann Freitag Nachmittag Bestellt und mit paypal bezahlt.

Dienstag Vormittag steht schon der DHL - Mann mit dem Riesenpaket vor der Tür . das ging ja wirklich schnell .

Die Rahmenhöhe ist schon recht groß gewählt aber wenn ich mit dem Rad fahre, fühle ich mich sehr wohl und es ist für mich mit meinen 48 Jahren auf dem Buckel auch nicht zu sportlich.

Folgende Kleinigkeiten habe ich bisher Geändert :

- Aufkleber von den Felgen gezogen ( kam mir vor wie eine Plakatwand )

- Rote Aluschrauben in die Trinkflaschenlöcher

- die Bremshebel auch mit roten Aluschrauben befestigt ( die sind zwar etwas kürzer als die originalen aber ich denke sie müssen ja nicht sooo viel Belastung Aushalten )

- auch die Schrauben der Bremsscheiben wurden gegen Rote getauscht

- als Griffe habe ich Ledergriffe " Contec Traveller " angebracht aber die sind sehr glatt und geben mir kein gutes Griffgefühl. 
Da ich oft ohne Handschuhe fahre dachte ich sie wären angenehm aber da werde ich nochmals Tauschen gegen ?

- rote Pedale ( die Serienpedale sind echt Grotte )

 - Specialize Sattel

- Überlege mir noch rote Schnellspanner von XLC in Rot zu Verbauen, für die Achsen und die Sattelstütze
http://www.amun-bikes.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=16

- mit den Reifen hadere ich auch noch, bin ja nur ein Spaßfahrer ( 30% Straße, 40% Waldwege, 30% Feldwege ), hatte Früher immer den Schwalbe Smart Sam, würde aber gerne mal was Neues ausprobieren.
Ich denke die originalen Nobby Nic sind sehr fett und für meinen Einsatz etwas überdimensioniert !?
Von Schwalbe gibt es ja auch die Reifen mit den weißen Streifen .. oder sehen die am Rad zu kitschig aus ?

Und nun genug besabbelt, hier endlich mal Bilder vom Rad 

































So das war es schon,
hoffe die Bilder und das Fahrrad gefallen Euch  auf Infos und Tips bezüglich Reifen oder Griffe freue ich mich schon 

Grüße aus dem herbstlichen Sachsen

Frank


P.S. passive Diebstahlsicherung , habe meinen Namen im radon Schriftzug machen lassen und unten auf den Schlagschutz geklebt.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Plastikrad  Welcome!


----------



## Focus Cypress (10. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir gut. Hab ja auch das 6.0

Die Idee mit dem Namen am Unterrohr finde ich gut, vor allem im gleichen Design, wie der Rest. Nur bei mir würde man es nicht mehr sehen, ist zu dreckig


----------



## filiale (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der Karton eines Slide 140 in einen Opel Corsa paßt, dann erst Recht in einen Golf 5 !


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Also in der Versandbestätigung steht das sobald der Link online bei DHL einsehbar ist, ist das Bike unterwegs. 

Da steht auch in der Mail von H&S das das Bije in der Endmontage ist und in 4-7 Tagen versendet wird...

Online seh ich den Status, jedoch nur das die Daten übermittelt wurden. Heißt das jetzt es ist schon raus oder wohl noch nicht?!? Kennt sich da einer mit aus?


----------



## Dong (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn's schon bei 40% ist, dann ist dein Bike unterwegs.
ansonsten nicht


----------



## LotusElise (10. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schöne Farbwahl, da würden diese Griffe gut passen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1173/a65650/cobalt-lock-on-griff-schwarz-rot.html
Ich habe an meinem Slide seit einigen Wochen die entsprechenden AllMountain-Griffe, Qualität und Griffigkeit (auch ohne Handschuhe) sind super.
Zu den Reifen gibt es hier im Forum unter TechTalk-Laufräder endlose Diskussionen und Meinungen. Wenn Du den Nobby Nic durch einen leiser und leichter rollenden Reifen ersetzen möchtest, der auch noch 2-3x länger hält, leichter ist und zu einem Race-Hardtail passt, empfehle ich den Conti XKing Racesport in 2,2":  
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a37542/x-king-racesport-22-faltreifen.html
Viel Spaß auf den Trails!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Shit, ist noch bei 20%. Dann wird es wohl heute nicht rausgegangen sein. Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Oktober 2012)

Dein Bike ist noch nicht raus. Das heißt nur, dass dein Paket bei DHL registriert ist. Bei meinem letzten Bike hat es bis zur Abholung 10 Tage gedauert.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Au Backe...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Oktober 2012)

Lag bei uns aber auch vielleicht daran, dass wir zwei bikes bestellt hatten. Wenn dein Paket die Station Neuwied durch hat ist alles gut. Da stapeln sich auch mal gerne Radon Pakete.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. Oktober 2012)

Ach Kacke, dachte das wäre heute schon raus...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Oktober 2012)

Nur Geduld. Du bist schonmal viel weiter als ich. Ich warte noch auf meine Versandbestätigung.

Aber gut jetzt. Hier sollen eigentlich Bilder gezeigt werden


----------



## tillibebek (12. Oktober 2012)

Nächste Woche kommt ein Bild meines Stage 7!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich per Handy Bilder hochladen?!?


----------



## schenki74 (12. Oktober 2012)

okay, hier mein brandneues Slide 150 9.0...

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IGUgAlJ-u7hW_PWKiL_X8dMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=email


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Sehr fein! Sieht aus wie meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmandi (14. Oktober 2012)

So, nach viel zu vielen unbebilderten Antworten gibts mal wieder was fürs Auge. Mein neues Slide 8.0 bei der ersten Ausfahrt...Nebenan das Slide  9.0 von letzter Saison. Beide Bikes haben die NC 17 SudpinIII dran -  fein


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Oktober 2012)

Beide sehr schön!


----------



## siebenacht (14. Oktober 2012)

baatz schrieb:


> ...
> unter kritischer Beobachtung


Hammer Foto!!

@ dudex13
Geiles Video!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Oktober 2012)

So, hier mal ein zwei Bilder von meinem Slide 150 8.0.

Ja ich weiß, Leitung für die Reverb wird gekürzt wenn ich das Bleeding Kit bekommen habe.


----------



## ben1982 (16. Oktober 2012)

So, noch einen Custom ZR RACE 2011 in freakygreen abgestaubt.

Rest folgt:


----------



## internetsurfer (19. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein Race 6.0 für alle Schutzblechhasser  Schön war die Herbsttour trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (19. Oktober 2012)

Grauenvoll diese farblichen Fremdkörper bei den meisten neuen Modellen. Radon muss erwachsener werden. 
Das Swoop gefällt mir, die Ausstattungen sind mal wieder tadellos. Schade


----------



## ben1982 (19. Oktober 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Grauenvoll diese farblichen Fremdkörper bei den meisten neuen Modellen. Radon muss erwachsener werden.
> Das Swoop gefällt mir, die Ausstattungen sind mal wieder tadellos. Schade



Sagt ein Canyon Fahrer. 

Schön wenn sich die Discounter dissen 

Nee, aber was gefällt denn dir genau nicht?


----------



## Kalero (19. Oktober 2012)

So hallo erstmal,

verfolge die Seite schon seit wochen und hab mir erst vorgenommen mich  anzumelden wenn mein bike da ist, da kann ich wenigstens halbwegs mit  schwätzen weil ich dann ja schon ein bike zuhause hab  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ja heute ist mein schätzle angekommen und freu mich wie ein kleines kind


----------



## Beaumont (19. Oktober 2012)

Kalero schrieb:


> Ja heute ist mein schätzle angekommen und freu mich wie ein kleines kind



Servus!
Schönes Slide! Mir gefällt dein Rahmendesign, sprich das alte, noch immer am besten. Aber nicht nur weil ich auch eins von der alten Gattung hab, sondern weil mir gerade Rohre und schlichtes Design einfach am besten gefällt! Finde aber auch die neuen, trotz der geschwungenen Rohre ganz schick, das einzige was mir einfach nicht gefallen mag ist das farblich abgesetzte Heck.
Aber egal, wird ja eh eingesaut! 
Wirst bestimmt noch einen schönen Herbst mit deinem neuen Gefährt haben! Viel Spaß!


----------



## DL82 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein Slide 150 8.0!

Ich find es toll und es fährt sich klasse.

Der Sattel ist mittlerweile ein anderer...

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dsc00108cb493nhd0x.jpg

Vom ersten Nightride:


----------



## Kalero (19. Oktober 2012)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Servus!
> Schönes Slide! Mir gefällt dein Rahmendesign, sprich das alte, noch immer am besten. Aber nicht nur weil ich auch eins von der alten Gattung hab, sondern weil mir gerade Rohre und schlichtes Design einfach am besten gefällt! Finde aber auch die neuen, trotz der geschwungenen Rohre ganz schick, das einzige was mir einfach nicht gefallen mag ist das farblich abgesetzte Heck.
> Aber egal, wird ja eh eingesaut!
> Wirst bestimmt noch einen schönen Herbst mit deinem neuen Gefährt haben! Viel Spaß!



Ja mir sagt das design vom 140 auch eher zu... also die farben kommen in echt viel besser rüber, der rahmen ist gebürstet und silber lackiert und das blaue ist Matt....

Bin seit Jahren nicht mehr gefahren, da ist erstmal einfahren angesagt das ich wieder ein gefühl fürs biken bekomme


----------



## Metrum (19. Oktober 2012)

Heute mal was um nen Radon Rahmen gebastelt, bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 252741 (20. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir richtig gut. Kleine Akzente und nicht übertrieben. Ist das da ein Tune Würger an der Sattelstange? Und was ist das für ein kleines rote Kettenblatt? 

viele Grüße



Metrum schrieb:


> Heute mal was um nen Radon Rahmen gebastelt, bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Max_V (20. Oktober 2012)

eine kl. DtSwiss Gabel uns es wäre perfekt für mich....


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Moin und Danke, wenns gefällt!
Nein ist kein Würger, sondern ne Hope mit Inbusklemmung.
Das Bild ist nicht sonderlich toll geworden, ich glaub im Album erkennt man bissel mehr. Bin gestern fertig geworden und leider gleichzeitig krank so dass die Fotosession eher zur Notdurft wurde.  Muss mal demnächst noch paar machen. Müssen auch noch die Bremsleitungen angepasst werden, da der Rahmen und das Steuerrohr doch bissel kleiner sind als der bisherig verbaute.
Kettenblatt gibts hier: http://r2-bike.com/sram-truvativ-kettenblatt-22Z-4-Loch
Kostet nicht die Welt und ist ein Hingucker, weil es erst auf den zweiten Blick auffällt.
Euch ein sonniges WE....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (20. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir gut...
Ist das der Race King in 2.2? Der sieht so breit aus??
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Danke Oliver!

Ja dass ist der RaceKing in 2,2. 
Hatte vorher den 2,0er drauf und mich erst danach belesen. Die beiden Reifen kann man kaum miteinander vergleichen, sind wie Tag und Nacht. Die sind nun zwar bissel schwerer aber aufs letzte Gramm kommts mir bei um die 90 Kampfgewicht nicht an, da ich dann doch auch lieber bissel solide baue und Sachen wie Thomson oder Hope vertraue.
Mir gefällt zwar dass ballonige nicht wirklich aber ich werde mich dran gewöhnen - oder auch nicht dann fliegen sie wieder runter. 

Grüße...
Veikko


----------



## ROLOX (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ,

habe das Wetter genutzt und noch eine schöne Runde gedreht mit dem neuen black sin 6.0.

Bin mit dem Umbau auch fast fertig, Griffe fehlen noch ( werden die Ergon GA1 Evo ).

Die Klingel werde ich wohl wieder abmachen, die Bremsen machen solchen Krach, Quietschen und Krachen, da bin ich deutlich zu hören ,
trotzdem ist die Bremsleistung fantastisch.

Gruß
Frank


Sonne satt


----------



## Foxfreak (20. Oktober 2012)

Das letzte Bild ist ja mal geil !  Ich finde den Black Sin Rahmen einfach unglaublich schön, von Form & Farbe


----------



## ROLOX (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja Danke, eins habe ich noch


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Finde den Rahmen auch seeehr schön!
Der Sattel passt zum Hintern, vermute ich. 

P.S. Wie bekommt man eigentlich mehrere Bilder mit einmal rein?


----------



## ROLOX (20. Oktober 2012)

Na ja, der Sattel passt leider nicht richtig zum Hintern 

Die Bilder lade ich mit :

http://www.pic-upload.de 

hoch.

Unten die Größe Einstellen, dann Bild Auswählen.

Nach dem Hochladen den Link hinter: "Bild für Foren" Kopieren und in den Beitrag Einfügen.

Das dann mit jedem Bild machen und fertig 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Erklärung - ich glaube dafür bin ich zu alt um mich da rein zu fitzen. 
Gott sei Dank, der Sattel passt nicht!!!
Hau den runter der verschandelt das schöööne Bike!!!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Oktober 2012)

Wahlweise die Bilder einfach hier im Forum in dein Album hochladen und dann wenn du im Album aufm Bild bist unten auf "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klicken und den BBCode rauskopieren. Bzw Dir das Bild in der gewünschten Größe darstellen lassen (unter dem o.g. Button) und die URL selbst kopieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Test. Vlt. kann ich es ja doch.


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Danke ging doch! 
Naja wie ich hier aus meinem Album einfüge wusste ich ja - nur nicht wie ich mehrere Bilder am Stück rein bekomme war mir nicht klar.


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2012)

@ Metrum, Deine Schwinge ist ja schon ordentlich verkratzt, warum machst Du Dir keinen Schutz drum ?


----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Weil ich den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft habe und der schon so war.
Schutz kommt noch drüber, hatte ich vergessen, liegt noch rum.


----------



## SebastianRadon (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich habe mein Scart auch nen bisschen überarbeitet, jetzt fetzt es auch über Waldwege gut.


----------



## Foxfreak (20. Oktober 2012)

Warum so klein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (20. Oktober 2012)

Das Bild ist ja fast in Originalgröße!
Schwer anzuschauen.


----------



## SebastianRadon (21. Oktober 2012)

ähm habs geändert


----------



## marc53844 (21. Oktober 2012)

SebastianRadon schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mein Scart auch nen bisschen überarbeitet, jetzt fetzt es auch über Waldwege gut.



Das Bild ist doch ein Fake.


----------



## Max_V (21. Oktober 2012)

Wie kommst du denn auf sowas?


----------



## SebastianRadon (21. Oktober 2012)

Ne nur nen bisschen in Photoshop bearbeitet


----------



## Focus Cypress (22. Oktober 2012)

ROLOX schrieb:


> Ja Danke, eins habe ich noch



Mach mal noch den roten Aufkleber am Sitzrohr ab


----------



## ROLOX (22. Oktober 2012)

o.k., mach ich .. was steht da eigentlich drauf ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Metrum (22. Oktober 2012)

Das die Garantie erlischt wenn der Aufkleber entfernt wird!


----------



## ben1982 (22. Oktober 2012)

Letzte Bilder bevor es geschlachtet wird


----------



## SebastianRadon (22. Oktober 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Letzte Bilder bevor es geschlachtet wird



Warum Schlachten, sieht doch TOP aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (22. Oktober 2012)

Der Winter steht bevor, und der neue Rahmen liegt schon bereit(Radon ZR Race 2011). 

Nach 4 Jahren Schlichtheit muss nun was buntes her (Freaky Green).

Verkauft wird aber nur der Rahmen und die Gabel. Den Rest bekommt teils das Neue, teils die Stadtschlampe!!!


----------



## marc53844 (23. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf sowas?



Wenn man sich das Mittelrohr sowie Hinterreifen und Sattel ansieht ...
siehts einfach reingeschnitten aus


----------



## Max_V (23. Oktober 2012)

Mittelrohr? Naja, egal.


----------



## marc53844 (24. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Mittelrohr? Naja, egal.


 
Super wie du dich an unwissenden aufgeilst. 
Du hast nichtmal die Absicht zu helfen, denn sonst könntest du mich korrigieren und zumindest schreiben das es das Oberrohr ist. Was ich im übrigen nun nachgelesen habe.


----------



## ben1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Super wie du dich an unwissenden aufgeilst.
> Du hast nichtmal die Absicht zu helfen, denn sonst könntest du mich korrigieren und zumindest schreiben das es das Oberrohr ist. Was ich im übrigen nun nachgelesen habe.



Ironie an!

Dann war's aber auch helfende Absicht. Er hat Dich damit ermutigt das Selbststudium einzuleiten. ;-))


----------



## Max_V (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ob das Mittelrohr für dich das Oberrohr ist oder das Sitzrohr kann ich leider nicht wissen. (Du hast auch von Sattel und Hinterreifen geredet...das ist hinten und lässt andere Interpretationen zu) Jedenfalls.. Es war nicht meine Absicht. Aber man kann sich Aufgund einer nicht gewünschten Antwort in einem anderen Teil des Forums auch hier wieder angegriffen fühlen, und gegen mich austeilen.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (24. Oktober 2012)

Foto aus nem' anderen Grund gemacht und es ist eigentlich noch im Standardzustand, aber da ich hier noch nix hochgeladen habe:


----------



## nen (26. Oktober 2012)

16" 8.0er bewegt auf heimischen Alpentrail





Geändert wurden Bremsen (auf XT), Griffe und Sattel. Fehlen noch MKII oder was von Maxxis und eine bessere Pedal/Schuh-Kombi.





Schade, ab morgen wird es da oben weiß. Wird wohl langsam Zeit für den Tourenskiservice


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. Oktober 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Verkauft wird aber nur der Rahmen und die Gabel.



hier im Bikemarkt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (27. Oktober 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> hier im Bikemarkt ?



Ja, kommt aber erst in den nächsten Wochen rein!!!

Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind aus 2008.

Der Rahmen hat leider auch 2 kleine Dellen am Oberrohr. Ist mir umgefallen.

Wird mit Steuersatz (Ritchey WCS und Schaltauge)verkauft.

Super für ein Winterbike oder Stadtbike

Die Gabel ist noch in technisch super Zustand und hat nur wenig Gebrauchspuren. Kleine Lackplatzer an den Ausfallenden wurden mit Lackstift ausgebessert. Gabelschaft um die 17,5 cm, wird mit Lockout verkauft.

Bei Interesse kann ich auch Detailbilder vorab mailen


----------



## wuttel (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein Bild von meiner heutigen Ausfahrt. Passt das nicht alles, so weiß in weiß 

Wie wärs mit einem Wettbewerb, wer ein Radon am Besten im Schnee versteckt?


----------



## Deleted 252741 (28. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es den Reifen in weiß? 

Sieht aber gut so aus.


----------



## wuttel (28. Oktober 2012)

Scheint es zu geben! Kannte ich auch nur von BMX:
Wobei das bekannte Deutsche Hersteller glaube ich nicht machen, wobei man das Gummi eigentlich färben könnte wie man möchte.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. Oktober 2012)

Schonmal so n weißen Reifen montiert gesehen? Ich glaube es gibt wenig auf dieser Welt, was hässlicher is als das


----------



## ben1982 (29. Oktober 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Schonmal so n weißen Reifen montiert gesehen? Ich glaube es gibt wenig auf dieser Welt, was hässlicher is als das



Auf der Eurobike. Sieht genial aus, wenn der Rest dazu passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. Oktober 2012)

So sind Geschmäcker verschieden. Auch wenn ich nicht dachte, dass das irgendjemandem gefallen kann ^^


----------



## Mafri78 (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist wie mit den weißen griffen erst sieht es gut aus und später werden sie schmutzig und sehen schei.... aus


----------



## DickDieDIFA (29. Oktober 2012)

darum immer schön griffe putzen


----------



## Deleted 252741 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich rubbel gerade einen weißen Sattel durch   Zum Glück sieht den keiner wenn ich Fahre... ma gucken wie lange der hält.. bisher ist er erstaunlich zäh. Weiße Griffe sind schon echt "fail"


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Oktober 2012)

nen schrieb:


>


 
Tolle Bilder, vorallem dieses hier. Sowas hatte ich bei der letzten Tour in den Alpen gesucht. Bin dann allerdings auf dermaßen verblocktem Gelände gelandet, daß ich mehr getragen habe als gefahren bin. Aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt ... falls wir den Weltuntergang im Dezember überleben.


----------



## Max_V (30. Oktober 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, vorallem dieses hier. Sowas hatte ich bei der letzten Tour in den Alpen gesucht. Bin dann allerdings auf dermaßen verblocktem Gelände gelandet, daß ich mehr getragen habe als gefahren bin. Aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt ... falls wir den Weltuntergang im Dezember überleben.


Ja, Gott sei Dank habe ich heuer das Skeen gekauft und bin fleißig am fahren...könnte sonst eine sinnlose Aktion sein, das Geld für nächstes Jahr zu sparen.


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Ja, Gott sei Dank habe ich heuer das Skeen gekauft und bin fleißig am fahren...könnte sonst eine sinnlose Aktion sein, das Geld für nächstes Jahr zu sparen.


 
Auf jeden Fall. 
Bikepark ist zwar rum (nicht mit dem Skeen!), aber für schöne Touren ist noch reichlich Zeit. 
Werde definitiv auch nochmal den Schwarzwald (Bad Wildbad) dieses Jahr anfahren. Gibt´s schöne Routen um das Hochmoor und zum Bikepark. (dort kann man ja mal dann ein Stück runter, ist ja eh keiner mehr da)  Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, vorallem dieses hier. Sowas hatte ich bei der letzten Tour in den Alpen gesucht. Bin dann allerdings auf dermaßen verblocktem Gelände gelandet, daß ich mehr getragen habe als gefahren bin. Aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt ... falls wir den Weltuntergang im Dezember überleben.


also für mich klingt dein fiasko lohnenswerter als das, was man auf dem bild sieht


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. November 2012)

Berger01 schrieb:


> Gestern endlich eingetroffen! Der Nachfolger für mein 10 Jahre altes Radon ZR Limited XT. Ein Radon Slide 150 8.0.



Warum ist die Fox Gabel weiß? Auf der Homepage ist das Radon Slide 150 8.0 mit schwarzer Gabel abgebildet


----------



## Dong (4. November 2012)

Mein ZR team 7.0, mit "mäßiger" Kameraqualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crouser (7. November 2012)

Und dazu..
ZR Team 7.0 2013 in 18''. Ganz Frisch


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. November 2012)

Das Skeen ist endlich da! 






...nur die Züge und Leitungen im Steuerbereich sind mörderisch lang und müssen noch gekürzt werden. 

*Ansonsten... GEILOMAT! *


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (8. November 2012)

Mein Spielzeug vor meinem Spielplatz


----------



## Markdierk (8. November 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Sagt ein Canyon Fahrer.
> 
> Schön wenn sich die Discounter dissen
> 
> Nee, aber was gefällt denn dir genau nicht?



Das Gleiche habe ich bei den Modelle von Canyon auch geschrieben. Bei den XC-Modellen von Canyon sehen besonders Wippen teilweise so aus, als wären sie Fremdkörper. Bei Radon zieht es sich jedoch durch ganze Baureihen) Ich  schaue mir die Radon Modelle deshalb immer an, weil ich weiter in  Betracht ziehe, dass mein nächstes Bike wieder ein Radon wird. Leider läuft Radon seit Jahren den andren Herstellern hinterher (Meine Meinung)

Die  Farbwahl, insbesondre die 2 teilige Farbwahl der Slide Modelle, bei  denen der Hinterbau in einen Farbtopf gefallen ist, missfällt mir  derart, dass ich das Fahrrad allein deshalb nicht kaufen würde.  Lediglich die Kombination aus Rot und Schwarz würde ich in Betracht  ziehen. Ich lehne nicht einmal knallige Farben oder generell farbige Bikes ab, Radon trifft damit jedoch absolut nicht mein Geschmack. Für mich sieht es aus, als habe man krampfhaft versucht, die Modelle "besonders" zu gestalten, das ist meiner Auffassung nach gründlich schief gegangen. (Bei vielen Modellen, nicht allen)


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (8. November 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Das Gleiche habe ich bei den Modelle von Canyon auch geschrieben. Bei den XC-Modellen von Canyon sehen besonders Wippen teilweise so aus, als wären sie Fremdkörper. Bei Radon zieht es sich jedoch durch ganze Baureihen) Ich  schaue mir die Radon Modelle deshalb immer an, weil ich weiter in  Betracht ziehe, dass mein nächstes Bike wieder ein Radon wird. Leider läuft Radon seit Jahren den andren Herstellern hinterher (Meine Meinung)



Da muß ich aber, sowas von, wiedersprechen ... klar ist alles Geschmacksache aber wenn ich mir z.B. die Nerve AL+ anschaue fällt mir sofort die optisch viel zu steilen Sitzstreben auf, also die Streben die auf die Wippe gehen - tut mir weh in den Augen ...
Und ist es nicht Canyon, die etwas der Zeit hinterherhinken ?
Schau dir mal die ganzen Vergleichtests der letzten Jahre in den Bikebravos an.
Nagut , für 2013 hat Canyon es endlich geschafft dem Nerve hinten  eine Steckachse zu verpassen .


----------



## ben1982 (8. November 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Da muß ich aber, sowas von, wiedersprechen ... klar ist alles Geschmacksache aber wenn ich mir z.B. die Nerve AL+ anschaue fällt mir sofort die optisch viel zu steilen Sitzstreben auf, also die Streben die auf die Wippe gehen - tut mir weh in den Augen ...
> Und ist es nicht Canyon, die etwas der Zeit hinterherhinken ?
> Schau dir mal die ganzen Vergleichtests der letzten Jahre in den Bikebravos an.
> Nagut , für 2013 hat Canyon es endlich geschafft dem Nerve hinten  eine Steckachse zu verpassen .



Ich kann es nur wiederholen. Schön wenn sich die Discounter dissen. Radon und auch Canyon fertigen sehr gute Bikes. Das Canyon der Zeit hinterherhinkt entnimmst Du wahrscheinlich der allzu glaubhaften Bikebravo (Bike BILD). 

Warum soll ein Hersteller den sein Bike umkonstroieren, wenn es funktioniert. Muss der Hersteller jedem Hype folgen? Nein. Natürlich aber wenn man der Bikebravo folgt?!?

Weniger Gedanken machen und mehr radeln!!!


----------



## ben1982 (8. November 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Das Gleiche habe ich bei den Modelle von Canyon auch geschrieben. Bei den XC-Modellen von Canyon sehen besonders Wippen teilweise so aus, als wären sie Fremdkörper. Bei Radon zieht es sich jedoch durch ganze Baureihen) Ich  schaue mir die Radon Modelle deshalb immer an, weil ich weiter in  Betracht ziehe, dass mein nächstes Bike wieder ein Radon wird. Leider läuft Radon seit Jahren den andren Herstellern hinterher (Meine Meinung)
> 
> Die  Farbwahl, insbesondre die 2 teilige Farbwahl der Slide Modelle, bei  denen der Hinterbau in einen Farbtopf gefallen ist, missfällt mir  derart, dass ich das Fahrrad allein deshalb nicht kaufen würde.  Lediglich die Kombination aus Rot und Schwarz würde ich in Betracht  ziehen. Ich lehne nicht einmal knallige Farben oder generell farbige Bikes ab, Radon trifft damit jedoch absolut nicht mein Geschmack. Für mich sieht es aus, als habe man krampfhaft versucht, die Modelle "besonders" zu gestalten, das ist meiner Auffassung nach gründlich schief gegangen. (Bei vielen Modellen, nicht allen)



Das jeder Hersteller etwas von einem anderen Hersteller abschaut ist doch klar. 

Fast jeder Hersteller fertigt nun ein geschwungenes Unterrohr. Damit hat Specialized begonnen. Damals fanden das viele hässlich. Heute fährt es jeder. Und warum? Weil sich am Ende eine gute Erfindung immer durchsetzt. Natürlich nur solange bis was besseres auf dem Markt ist. 

Man muss sich das Bike eben nach Einsatzzweck, Geldbeutel und Nutzen aussuchen. Evtl. noch nach Optik. Schlussendlich zählt dann die Marke gar nichts. Zufrieden muss man sein

Da gibt es kein besser oder schlechter. Da die meisten Nutzer eine Bindung zu einer Marke aufbauen ist eine objektive Disskussion nicht möglich, da in Deutschland immer jeder denkt das er recht hat (auch ich). Die Disskusionen führen zu keinem Ergebnis. 

Ironie an:
Außerdem baut Specialized die besten Bikes. Die sortieren ihren Kundenkreis aufgrund des Geldbeutels aus. ) Eure Armut kotzt mich an;-)) 
Ironie aus!!!


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. November 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Die  Farbwahl, insbesondre die 2 teilige Farbwahl der Slide Modelle, bei  denen der Hinterbau in einen Farbtopf gefallen ist, missfällt mir  derart, dass ich das Fahrrad allein deshalb nicht kaufen würde.  Lediglich die Kombination aus Rot und Schwarz würde ich in Betracht  ziehen. Ich lehne nicht einmal knallige Farben oder generell farbige Bikes ab, Radon trifft damit jedoch absolut nicht mein Geschmack. Für mich sieht es aus, als habe man krampfhaft versucht, die Modelle "besonders" zu gestalten, das ist meiner Auffassung nach gründlich schief gegangen. (Bei vielen Modellen, nicht allen)



da siehst du mal, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind.
Gerade auch wegen der Farbe wird mein neues ein Radon (Slide 9.0 in hellblau) und kein langweiliges Canyon mehr...
Ich find die Farbkombi absolut gelungen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (8. November 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Weniger Gedanken machen und mehr radeln!!!



so wirds gemacht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (8. November 2012)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> da siehst du mal, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind.
> Gerade auch wegen der Farbe wird mein neues ein Radon (Slide 9.0 in hellblau) und kein langweiliges Canyon mehr...
> Ich find die Farbkombi absolut gelungen



Haha. Kauf mein Bike auch nur wegen der Farbe!!!


----------



## Markdierk (8. November 2012)

Nachdem es sich hier um eine Gallerie handelt möchte ich dies mein letzten Post sein.

Aufpassen was ich schreibe, das gilt besonders Kommentaren wie dem von "Grobi-Stollo"
Nur weil ich Canyon fahre, heißt das nicht, dass ich denke, Canyon sei Maß aller Dinge. Vielleicht sollte ich nicht mehr angeben, welches Bike fahre, wenn ich hier kommentiere. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass >ich< die Farbwahl dieses Jahr bei vielen Modellen absolut nicht gelungen finde. Nachdem ich keine Bikezeitschriften lese, habe ich mir meine Meinung, Radon hinke hinterher selber gebildet aus Dingen wie:

Zugverlegung, Steckachsen, Carbonbikes, Stealthstützen usw ... 

Welches Bike ich mir als nächstes kaufen werde, kp. Wohl weder Canyon noch Radon, ich finde nur, dass Radon für >meinen< Geschmack, seit meinem ersten Radon, immer hinterher hinkte in Sachen Technik und nicht immer ein glückliches Händchen bewiesen hat.
Radon baut gute Bikes, keine Frage


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. November 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Haha. Kauf mein Bike auch nur wegen der Farbe!!!


 
Hey Bazi,
hab geschrieben "auch" nicht "nur".


----------



## Saitex (8. November 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 231094


 
Ist das etwa der Deuter Attack mit coolen Farben im Hintergrund? Meiner ist schwarz... -.-

Woher stammt der Bunte? Ist das eine Radonsonderanfertigung?


----------



## Dusius (8. November 2012)

Hi, das ist der Limited Edition 2012


----------



## Hangtime (8. November 2012)

Muss jetzt auch mal mein Bike posten. Nix besonderes aber es ist mein erstes richtiges MTB. Hab es in 20" genommen und denke, dass es auch die richtige Größe ist.... Hab da ja sehr lange für gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (8. November 2012)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Hey Bazi,
> hab geschrieben "auch" nicht "nur".



Hey, Vorsichtig!

Hab Dich auch nicht beleidigt.

Bin hier zur Entwicklungshilfe


----------



## duc-748S (8. November 2012)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> da siehst du mal, wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind.
> Gerade auch wegen der Farbe wird mein neues ein Radon (Slide 9.0 in hellblau) und kein langweiliges Canyon mehr...
> Ich find die Farbkombi absolut gelungen





ben1982 schrieb:


> Haha. Kauf mein Bike auch nur wegen der Farbe!!!



Ich finde die Farbkombi auch absolut genial.
Ohne diese hätte ich mich vielleicht auch "nur" für das 8.0 entschieden


----------



## ben1982 (8. November 2012)

So, weitere Bilder meines Custom-Aufbau.

Einzelstück 

Lenker wurde nur zum Test montiert und wird noch gegen einen Weißen getauscht.

Rahmen: Radon ZR Race 2011 in freaky green (gab es so nur in sehr begrenzter Anzahl, und auch nur im Shop in Bonn zu kaufen )

















Weitere Bilder folgen

Danke an Radon-Bikes und vorallem einen Gruß an JUPP. Super cooles Gespräch auf der EURO-Bike ;-)


----------



## Hillcruiser (9. November 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Hey, Vorsichtig!
> 
> Hab Dich auch nicht beleidigt.
> 
> Bin hier zur Entwicklungshilfe


----------



## Deleted 252741 (9. November 2012)

@ben1982 das grün auf weiß sieht spitze aus!


----------



## ben1982 (9. November 2012)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> @ben1982 das grün auf weiß sieht spitze aus!



Ich weis. Jetzt werden es mir alle nachmachen :-(((

Wollte kein 0815 Radon haben


----------



## ben1982 (9. November 2012)

Neues Teil


----------



## konamatze (9. November 2012)

Also Ben,ich mag die Weißen Parts sehr
Grün ist zwar nicht meins aber cooler Kontrast.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## ben1982 (9. November 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Also Ben,ich mag die Weißen Parts sehr
> Grün ist zwar nicht meins aber cooler Kontrast.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Hab mir gedacht ich muss den Leuten da draußen mal zeigen, was man alles so aus einem Radon machen kann.

Weiße Reifen wollt ich eigentlich auch. Wär aber etwas übertrieben und würde auch nur kurze Zeit schick aussehen.



Es kommt nun noch eine Magura MT 4, natürlich in weiss, mit nachträglich gewechselten weissen Leitungen, Titan Schrauben und Storm SL Scheiben in 160mm (bin ein Leichtgewicht).

Maguara deswegen 1. bin ich Schwabe 
                          2. gab es keine andere leichte und gute Alternative die auch noch farblich gepasst hätte

Außerdem weiße Schaltzüge (wollt erst blaue) von Jagwire und ein Ritchey WCS Flatbar 600mm

Die eloxierten Teile sind alle von KCNC, da ich nur so gewährleisten konnte das der Farbton immer der Selbe ist. Das blau von KCNC geht leicht ins Türkis und passt mega zum Rahmen.

Schaltung und Kassette komplett Shimano XTR 970er Serie (gefällt mir von der Schaltperformance besser als die Neue, fahre am Speci die neue und kann das beurteilen)
Kette: KMC X9SL
LRS: DT Swiss 240s mit Sapim CX-Ray und DT Swiss 4.2D (hatte ich schon zuvor) 1508 Gramm


----------



## konamatze (9. November 2012)

Ich finde Magurabremsen sind einfach mit die Besten auf dem Markt,leider ein bisschen teuer,na ja Made in Germany.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (9. November 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> Ich finde Magurabremsen sind einfach mit die Besten auf dem Markt,leider ein bisschen teuer,na ja Made in Germany.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Jupp, fahre an meinen Hardtails seit 8 Jahren nichts anderes. Ohne Probleme.

Leider sollen die MT6 und MT8 nicht so dolle sein. Cool das die MT4 da besser sein soll, da 1. billiger 2. auch in weiss erhältlich.

Hab die Dinger Neu bei eBay ersteigert. Totales Schnäpchen geschossen 

Da freut sich der schwabe


----------



## duc-748S (9. November 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug vor meinem Spielplatz



Ich verstehe nur echt nicht, warum die Kettenstreben nun innen lackiert sind?
Bei den ersten Bildern die so veröffentlicht wurden war die Lackierung noch außen was mir besser gefallen hat


----------



## ben1982 (10. November 2012)

Heute kamen neue Teile an

Lenker
Weiße Bremsleitungen
Magura MT4

Die Montage der Bremsleitungen war super einfach. Die Entlüftung ebenfalls. Nur diese Kunststoff Entlüftungsschrauben an den Bremshebeln wollen mir nicht gefallen. Da wurde am falschen Ende gesparrt.

Weiße Griffe folgen. Waren nicht geplant. Aber die Schwarzen passen nicht und grüne oder blaue in den Tönen gibt es nicht. Heißt wohl immer schön putzen :-(((


----------



## fissenid (11. November 2012)

Heute eine Tour bei herrlichen Herbstwetter gedreht!
Am Skeen gibt es ein paar Änderungen:
- die roten Elemente am Rahmen sind verschwunden





- was neues rotes wurde montiert


----------



## ben1982 (11. November 2012)

Deine Sattelstellung schaut irgendwie sehr seltsam aus. Wenn ich da noch den SAG der Gabel mit 20 % hinzu denke, dann schaut es noch viel seltsamer aus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. November 2012)

Rutscht man da nicht vom Sattel?


----------



## Themeankitty (11. November 2012)

Am Freitag mal einen SpätherbstEnduroRide auf die Kösseine gemacht


----------



## Normansbike (11. November 2012)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur echt nicht, warum die Kettenstreben nun innen lackiert sind?
> Bei den ersten Bildern die so veröffentlicht wurden war die Lackierung noch außen was mir besser gefallen hat



 gefaehlt, Mega geile Farb Zusammenstellung. Muss haben


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. November 2012)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur echt nicht, warum die Kettenstreben nun innen lackiert sind?
> Bei den ersten Bildern die so veröffentlicht wurden war die Lackierung noch außen was mir besser gefallen hat



Welche Lackierung meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (11. November 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Welche Lackierung meinst du?



Ich glaub er meint diese Pfeile


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. November 2012)

ah okay...ich bin froh, dass die nur innen sind


----------



## duc-748S (11. November 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Welche Lackierung meinst du?





ben1982 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint diese Pfeile



Genau, diese Pfeile meinte ich.
Also mir hat es besser gefallen als sie noch außen waren, jetzt wirkt das so "leer".
Aber warum sie haben sie das geändert?


----------



## Deleted 252741 (11. November 2012)

@ben1982 Weist schon welchen Laufradsatz du verwenden wirst? Welche Farbe werden wohl die Naben haben? Bunt oder White?


----------



## ben1982 (11. November 2012)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> @ben1982 Weist schon welchen Laufradsatz du verwenden wirst? Welche Farbe werden wohl die Naben haben? Bunt oder White?



Nee alles in schwarz. Werden meine aus dem alten Bike. Das Ziel war auch den Preisrahmen einzuhalten 

Evtl. weiße Decals 

DT Swiss 240s mit Sapim CX-Ray und DT Swiss 4.2D und Alu-Nippel  1508 g incl. Felgenbänder


----------



## tillibebek (12. November 2012)

Mein Radon Stage 7.0 (noch im Original-Zustand) nach der gestrigen Feldberg-Tour.
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3072/zwgru3dc_jpg.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (13. November 2012)

ich sehe nur ein schwarzes bild.
war die tour so dreckig? ^^

edit: dauert lange das laden bei mir. also "etwas" dreckig geworden


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. November 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Mein Radon Stage 7.0 (noch im Original-Zustand) nach der gestrigen Feldberg-Tour.
> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3072/zwgru3dc_jpg.htm



Beim ersten mal tut´s noch weh!


----------



## fissenid (13. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


>


 
Das wirkt nur auf dem Foto so. Der Sattel ist fast waagerecht mit ein wenig Neigung nach vorne ... (wegen Dämpfer SAG)....


----------



## tillibebek (13. November 2012)

Vor dem Putzen!





Nach dem Putzen:


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (13. November 2012)

@ tillibebek: Sieht so aus, als sei Dein Schlauch im Hinterrad auf der Wanderung...musst aufpassen, dass Dir das Ventil nicht abreißt (insb., wenn mit der entsprechenden Schraube auf der Felge fixiert, kann ich aber nicht erkennen...).

Ride on


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. November 2012)

@ tillibebek: der Boden müßte auch mal feucht durchgewischt werden !


----------



## Themeankitty (13. November 2012)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Beim ersten mal tut´s noch weh!


----------



## tillibebek (13. November 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> @ tillibebek: Sieht so aus, als sei Dein Schlauch im Hinterrad auf der Wanderung...musst aufpassen, dass Dir das Ventil nicht abreißt (insb., wenn mit der entsprechenden Schraube auf der Felge fixiert, kann ich aber nicht erkennen...).
> 
> Ride on




I know. Werde es die Tage mal beheben, weiß nur noch nicht, ob Talkum die Lösung ist.

Die Gegenmuttern sind an beiden Ventilen ab.
@ll:
Habe gestern 45min gebraucht, bis das Rad wieder so aussah.


----------



## crouser (13. November 2012)

Bisken buddeln gewesen


----------



## ben1982 (13. November 2012)

Ich würde die Bilder noch größer einstellen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## viper400 (13. November 2012)

Mein Neues


----------



## Deleted 252741 (13. November 2012)

Willkommen im Black Sin 6.0 Club 




viper400 schrieb:


> Mein Neues


----------



## viper400 (13. November 2012)

Ja besten Dank. Ist schon ein geiles Teil....bin mal gespannt,wie es sich so im Wettkampf schlägt ;-)


----------



## viper400 (13. November 2012)

Eins hab ich noch:


----------



## crouser (13. November 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Bilder noch größer einstellen !!!



Hey,

Wieso, sind doch verkleinert?!!


----------



## tillibebek (13. November 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> I know. Werde es die Tage mal beheben, weiß nur noch nicht, ob Talkum die Lösung ist.
> 
> Die Gegenmuttern sind an beiden Ventilen ab.
> @ll:
> Habe gestern 45min gebraucht, bis das Rad wieder so aussah.




So, Talkum-Behandlung abgeschlossen. Mal schauen, ob es hält.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. November 2012)

crouser schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Wieso, sind doch verkleinert?!!



Kennst du Big Bang Theorie? Und das "Sarcasm"-Schild für Sheldon?


----------



## crouser (14. November 2012)

;D.............. nein


----------



## Focus Cypress (14. November 2012)

Schönes Black Sin da oben. 
Habe ja auch das 6.0.

Wird sich im Renneinsatz gut schlagen

Muss auch mal wieder aktuelle Fotos machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus135 (16. November 2012)

Dies ist mein Radon


----------



## tane (16. November 2012)

ventil schaut eh in die richtige richtung...


----------



## ben1982 (16. November 2012)

So zu 95% fertig. Muss nun noch weiße Decals für die Felgen bestellen und dann mal schaun...

Die weißen Griffe werden mich beim Putzen bestimmt des öfteren zur Verzweiflung bringen :-(


----------



## kevinphillip (16. November 2012)

Jupp rules......


----------



## Deleted 252741 (16. November 2012)

Die Griffe kannst doch in 10er Pack kaufen   Hast du normale Kettenblätter drauf oder was spezielles ?  Sieht bis jetzt supa aus


----------



## ben1982 (16. November 2012)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> Die Griffe kannst doch in 10er Pack kaufen   Hast du normale Kettenblätter drauf oder was spezielles ?  Sieht bis jetzt supa aus



Wird wohl die bessere Löszng sein ;-)

Die Kettenblätter sind die Originalen. Die funktionieren einfach Mega.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 252741 (16. November 2012)

Wieviel bringen den die Jagwire an Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber den Shimanos oder ist das einfach nur Optik?


----------



## ben1982 (17. November 2012)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> Wieviel bringen den die Jagwire an Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber den Shimanos oder ist das einfach nur Optik?



Ich wollt die einfach in weiß. Außerdem sind die besser isoliert. Das Ding wird auch im Schlammigen bewegt. Jedoch dann mit entsprechenden Reifen

Wichtig beim Aufbau war die Optik, ohne die Racetauglichkeit einzubüßen. Leichter ist immer möglich aber meist etwas labil.


----------



## Hangtime (17. November 2012)

Darf man mal fragen was dieser Eigenbau so wie er jetzt da steht gekostet hat? Sieht echt ziemlich cool aus!


----------



## ben1982 (17. November 2012)

Hangtime schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen was dieser Eigenbau so wie er jetzt da steht gekostet hat? Sieht echt ziemlich cool aus!



Viel NERVEN!!!

Aber mehr als ein ZR Race 10.0


----------



## Hangtime (17. November 2012)

Glaub ich gern^^ 

Aber hat sich wohl gelohnt Echt super geworden.


----------



## ben1982 (17. November 2012)

Erstes Bild im "Gelände" 

Etwas überlichtet. Leider ist der Akku der Kamera nun leer. Bessere Bilder folgen.


----------



## tillibebek (17. November 2012)

@ben1982: not bad!


----------



## sinux (17. November 2012)

@Ben

Was sagt die Waage? Was ist das für'n LRS?


----------



## ben1982 (17. November 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> @_Ben_
> 
> Was sagt die Waage? Was ist das für'n LRS?



9,4 kg. Gewicht war aber nicht alles. Ziel war für mich eine einzigartige Optik. Klar sind die Teile alle "Stange", jedoch nicht der Rahmen. Wenn ich nicht weiße bezahlbare Teile verbaut hätte, wären die 8, fällig gewesen. Leichte weiße Teile wären zum Beispiel die von "New Ultimate" gewesen. Da kostet aber schon die Sattelstütze um die 200,-- EUR. Schwarze leichte Teile gibt es wesentlich mehr. Und 9,4 kg die auch noch renntauglich sind passen dann auch ;-)
Tuningpotential gibt es nur noch bei Pedalen (z.B. XTR 980), die Eggbeater sind keine Alternative. Sind zwar leicht aber auch für die Tonne. Die Shimano sind in Sachen Funktion einfach ohne Konkurenz. Sattel passt super zum Hintern, da wollt ich erst mal keine Experimente eingehen. Evtl. kommt ein Ritchey WCS Carbon (156g) oder ein Tune (97g). Selle geht leider nicht, die passen einfach nicht zu meinem Hintern ;-(


----------



## Deleted 252741 (17. November 2012)

Lol siehste mein Hintern hat sich nach einem Selle Italia gesehnt. Kaum war er dran fahre ich gleich 5km/h schneller   Den habe ich in einem Cube laden gekauft (ja der ist bei mir um der Ecke und lustige Sprüche kamen auch   Radon <> Cube ).  Na gut der Sattel hat nen weißes Gestell  Dafür halt nur um die 40Euro.

Bei den Pedalen habe ich auch lange gehadert... hatte vorher auch die Shim. 540 dran. Sind halt meiner Meinung nach sau stabil, günstig und funktionieren. Aber aus optischen gründen habe ich mich dann doch das erste mal an die XTR getraut. Einfach wegen Optik, Gewicht, Preis (sind ja grad überall "günstig" zu bekommen) und dem Versprechen mit einer 270% höheren Auflagefläche. Für mich hat es sich gelohnt... ich bilde mir ein, dass die Auflagefläche in der Tat größer ist. Rein funktional hat's bisschen was gebracht.. aber das könnte auch Einbildung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (17. November 2012)

Hier mal in Bild von meinem:


----------



## ben1982 (17. November 2012)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> Lol siehste mein Hintern hat sich nach einem Selle Italia gesehnt. Kaum war er dran fahre ich gleich 5km/h schneller   Den habe ich in einem Cube laden gekauft (ja der ist bei mir um der Ecke und lustige Sprüche kamen auch   Radon <> Cube ).  Na gut der Sattel hat nen weißes Gestell  Dafür halt nur um die 40Euro.
> 
> Bei den Pedalen habe ich auch lange gehadert... hatte vorher auch die Shim. 540 dran. Sind halt meiner Meinung nach sau stabil, günstig und funktionieren. Aber aus optischen gründen habe ich mich dann doch das erste mal an die XTR getraut. Einfach wegen Optik, Gewicht, Preis (sind ja grad überall "günstig" zu bekommen) und dem Versprechen mit einer 270% höheren Auflagefläche. Für mich hat es sich gelohnt... ich bilde mir ein, dass die Auflagefläche in der Tat größer ist. Rein funktional hat's bisschen was gebracht.. aber das könnte auch Einbildung sein.



Mit Sätteln hatte ich viel ausprobiert. Der Tundra ist bis jetzt der einzige mit dem ich 80km plus ohne Schmerzen fahren kann. Und die kommen ziemlich oft vor. 

Die XTR Pedale werden sicherlich noch kommen. Nicht wegen der Optik aber wegen der "Reinheit". 

Mit einem leichten Alurahmen (Quantec)wäre ein 8, Bike möglich, jedoch hat mir die Geo und die Lackierung dermaßen gut gefallen, da musste ich zugreifen. Zudem wusste ich das die Lackierung nur sehr selten bei diesem Rahmen lackiert wurde. So weis ich, dass auch wenn ich ein Radon fahre nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz damit unterwegs ist. 

Carbon kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Da ich sehr viel mit dem Bike unterwegs bin (Dachträger) und auch in sehr steinigen Gelände, ist mir das zu heigel. Die letzten 2 Rahmenbrüche eines Freundes haben mich bestärkt. War schon kurz davor ein Black Sin aufzubauen. Sehr schöner Rahmen. Leider für mich aus dem falschen Werkstoff.


----------



## Deleted 252741 (18. November 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Carbon kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Da ich sehr viel mit dem Bike unterwegs bin (Dachträger) und auch in sehr steinigen Gelände, ist mir das zu heigel. Die letzten 2 Rahmenbrüche eines Freundes haben mich bestärkt. War schon kurz davor ein Black Sin aufzubauen. Sehr schöner Rahmen. Leider für mich aus dem falschen Werkstoff.



Ich habe auch lange überlegt... Carbon oder Alu. Ich denke eher es kommt drauf an, ob es ein teurer Race oder günstiges MTB Rahmen ist. Teure Race Rahmen sind doch oft auf Steifigkeit und Gewicht optimiert.. sprich vor allem dünnwandig. Ob das jetzt nun Carbon oder Alu is dürfte egal sein.. einmal in einen Rollentrainer gespannt und kräftig angetreten sollten beide empfindlich reagieren. Ich habe noch so ein Alubike... das ding is wirklich steif und hat dicke fette rohre.. hingegen Alurahmen aus der höheren Preisliega.. da hab ich schon beim Antritt gespürt das sich die Rohre biegen.. sicher nicht extrem aber immerhin.. klemmen würde ich solch einen Rahmen auch nicht am Oberrohr. Gepäckträgerhalterungen haben Race Bikes ob Alu  oder Carbon übrigens in der Regel auch nicht.. ich denke genau aus diesem Grund. Bei Radon steht übrigens in einer der kleinen Heftchen das alle MTB Rahmen nur bis glaube 90kg zugelassen sind... Touringbikes 100/110kg glaube ich.


----------



## trailwut (20. November 2012)

Das neue Slide 140 7... auf der Halde Haniel, Bottrop.


----------



## ben1982 (20. November 2012)

Hässlich. 



Die Halde!!!


----------



## tillibebek (20. November 2012)

trailwut schrieb:


> Das neue Slide 140 7... auf der Halde Haniel, Bottrop.Anhang anzeigen 241352




ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir die lackierung gar nicht. sieht nicht "erwachsen" aus.


----------



## Deleted 252741 (20. November 2012)

@ben1982 Morgen, also Mittwoch gibts weiße Griffe im Angebot  Sry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  

http://r2-bike.com/daily-mittwoch


----------



## trailwut (20. November 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir die lackierung gar nicht. sieht nicht "erwachsen" aus.



Ne Augenweide ist der Lack wirklich nicht, dafür punktet das gute Stück in allen anderen Bereichen


----------



## ben1982 (21. November 2012)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> @ben1982 Morgen, also Mittwoch gibts weiße Griffe im Angebot  Sry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> http://r2-bike.com/daily-mittwoch



Immer noch zu teuer. Die SRAM sind billiger ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 252741 (21. November 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Immer noch zu teuer. Die SRAM sind billiger ;-))



Recht haste   Und wie es der Zufall will, habe ich mir jetzt die roten Schaumstoffdinger auch gekauft. Mal gucken wie schnell die dreckig werden und ob ich mit den Schaumstoff klar komme. Das letzte mal hatte ich solche Dinger vor 16Jahren als Teenie an ein einem 200Euro China billig Stahl Bike.


----------



## ben1982 (21. November 2012)

XC-Hero schrieb:


> Recht haste   Und wie es der Zufall will, habe ich mir jetzt die roten Schaumstoffdinger auch gekauft. Mal gucken wie schnell die dreckig werden und ob ich mit den Schaumstoff klar komme. Das letzte mal hatte ich solche Dinger vor 16Jahren als Teenie an ein einem 200Euro China billig Stahl Bike.



Lassen sich aber prima reinigen!!!


----------



## ben1982 (23. November 2012)

So. Beim Stöbern im Bikeladen sind mir nun farblich schönere und auch renntauglichere Griffe in den Einkaufskorb gefallen. Sind zwar 30g schwerer, jedoch viel griffiger. 

Ergon GA1 Evo

Auf den Bilder kommen die Griffe etwas greller raus. In Natura sieht man keinen Unterschied zum Rahmen ))


----------



## DannyCalifornia (23. November 2012)

GA1?! Sind aber nicht richtig positioniert, oder? Aber passt


----------



## ben1982 (23. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> GA1?! Sind aber nicht richtig positioniert, oder? Aber passt



Nee, werden sie noch. Nasen müssen nach unten zeigen. Was heißt: GA1!?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (23. November 2012)

Sind doch Ergon GA1, oder nich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (23. November 2012)

GA1 Evo


----------



## tane (23. November 2012)

...de gustibus...


----------



## Deleted 252741 (23. November 2012)

Meine roten S-Ram Griffe sind da. Naja... optisch ok.. aber weis echt noch nicht ob mir die Griffigkeit so zusagt.. ist genau das Gegenteil von meinen "alten". Ich glabe ich schxxx auf Leichtbau und kauf mir nen anderen Gummi den ich über den Lenker pelle.


----------



## ben1982 (23. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Sind doch Ergon GA1, oder nich?





XC-Hero schrieb:


> Meine roten S-Ram Griffe sind da. Naja... optisch ok.. aber weis echt noch nicht ob mir die Griffigkeit so zusagt.. ist genau das Gegenteil von meinen "alten". Ich glabe ich schxxx auf Leichtbau und kauf mir nen anderen Gummi den ich über den Lenker pelle.



Es gibt eben 2 Arten von Leichtbau. Konsequenten oder eben durchdachten.

Es muss eben funktionieren.

Die Ergon sind in Sachen Griffigkeit nicht zu schlagen. Die Farbe passt zufällig auch noch. Da pfeif ich auf die 30g. Außerdem sieht es meiner Meinung auch besser aus


----------



## Nibroc (24. November 2012)

gabel eben eingebaut


----------



## FFreak (24. November 2012)

Nibroc schrieb:


> gabel eben eingebaut



Für welchen Einsatzzweck wurde das Rad gekauft bzw umgebaut?


----------



## jimmykane (24. November 2012)

Was ist das für ne Lampe am Lenker?

PS: Schickes Rad


----------



## KayOs (24. November 2012)

Nur noch die ganze Werbung runter pellen und dann siehts richtig cool aus


----------



## Nibroc (24. November 2012)

@ jimmykane

http://www.ebay.de/itm/7w-Cree-Q5-L...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item3a6bc8c192

ich benutze sie um gesehen zu werden  habe noch zusätzlich eine helmlampe

@ KayOs

ist ja leider nicht so einfach die werbung zu entfernen (abgesehn von den felgen)

@ FFreak

hab das rad im frühjahr gekauft

war mein erstes mtb und wollte nicht viel ausgeben...

bin sehr viel mit lockout an der alten gabel gefahren daher jetzt die starrgabel ^^


----------



## jimmykane (24. November 2012)

Danke. Das Ding hat aber 3 Batterien/Akkus, oder? Finde ich etwas unpraktisch beim Aufladen. Mein Mitbewohner hat wohl genau die gleiche aus Hongkong. Vielleicht bestelle ich auch gleich zwei und verbrauche und lade dann immer parallel.

Du fährst dann aber maximal Waldwege oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nibroc (24. November 2012)

ja da kommen 3x micro aaa akkus rein

die lampe allein reicht auch nicht um waldwege zu fahren daher habe ich noch eine helmlampe


----------



## ben1982 (24. November 2012)

So, erst mal fertig. Heute noch einen Flaschenhalter und 2. Tachoeinheit montiert. Außerdem gab es noch Bremsleitungshalterungen in blau von HiTemp42 für die Sattelstrebe 

Außerdem wurden noch die Reifen richtig montiert (Ventil / Schriftzugstellung )

Morgen dann noch neuen Schlauch rein und dann geht es auf die 1. Testrunde


----------



## filiale (24. November 2012)

So eine Lampe (5Watt) gibt es auch gerade bei Aldi Süd. Für 10  Euro. Aber mit 3 x AAA kann man keine Leistung / Wunder erwarten.


----------



## oliverb. (24. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000LM-Cr..._Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item3a7630ec8e#shId

gibt es für´s gleiche Geld auch mit 1000 !!!Lumen und akku. Da wollte ich nicht mehr reingucken. Hab mal eine bestellt ;-)

Gruß Oliver


----------



## konamatze (24. November 2012)

@Ben 
Interessant Schriftzüge auf den Felgen.
Schaut ja sehr gut aus das Teil.Viel Spaß bei der Probefahrt.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## ben1982 (24. November 2012)

konamatze schrieb:


> @Ben
> Interessant Schriftzüge auf den Felgen.
> Schaut ja sehr gut aus das Teil.Viel Spaß bei der Probefahrt.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Personalisiert


----------



## jimmykane (24. November 2012)

@OliverB: sieht gut aus, man braucht aber noch den Li-Akku + Ladegerät extra.


----------



## oliverb. (24. November 2012)

den habe ich schon von meiner stirnlampe, war damals dabei von de.com

Gruß Oliver


----------



## jimmykane (24. November 2012)

Hier gibt's eine mit zwei Akkus und Ladegerät dabei: http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800-Lumen-Z...tDomain_77&hash=item4602fadbb7#ht_7381wt_1144


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. November 2012)

Ich gehe davon aus dass Du weißt das die Lampe mit der T6 KEINE 1000Lumen hat ! Das ist gröbster Unfug.Wenn Die Lampe kommt und Du es mit einer anderen serieösen Lampe / Angabe vergleichst, wirst Du sehen das es vielleicht 200 Lumen sind. Aber laß uns das hier beenden, ist komplett vorbei am Thema.


----------



## oliverb. (25. November 2012)

@filale, meine andere Lampen aus hongkong sagen da was anderes. Habe leider kein Lumenmeter aber reingucken wollte ich in meine 900 Lumen-Bike-Lampe nicht mehr. Und für 40 inkl. Ladegerät und akkus habe ich hier nix helleres gefunden. Das die Dinger keine 10 Jahre halten sollte eigentlich klar sein, aber in meinen Augen für den Preis unschlagbar!
Aber hast recht, Schluss jetzt zu viel OT

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Icetiger212 (25. November 2012)

Zwar n Altes Bild, aber i freu mich so drauf, war jetzt 2 Wochen ni mehr auf meiner Lagy!!! 
Sehnsucht....


----------



## afuerst89 (25. November 2012)

Mal wieder ein neues Foto von meinem "alten" Slide AM 9.0, leider nur mit dem Handy gemacht! Bild wurde vor genau einem Monat gemacht!


----------



## ben1982 (25. November 2012)

afuerst89 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein neues Foto von meinem "alten" Slide AM 9.0, leider nur mit dem Handy gemacht! Bild wurde vor genau einem Monat gemacht!



Schöne Farbe. 
Ist der Lack glanz oder matt


----------



## alexanderZ (25. November 2012)

eisdiele?
dicke pedale, dicke reifen, kleine bremsscheiben
dazu ne starrgabel, festgeschraubte lichter?

waldwege oder wie wird das rad genutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (25. November 2012)

Alle modifikationen kann man hier nachlesen


----------



## Techno-Trabbi (25. November 2012)

Gemütliche 31 km Schlammschlacht am Sonntagmittag  ZR Team 6.0


----------



## afuerst89 (25. November 2012)

> Schöne Farbe.
> Ist der Lack glanz oder matt



Ja ich finde die Farbe auch herrlich, ist matt!


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (26. November 2012)

KayOs schrieb:


> Nur noch die ganze Werbung runter pellen und dann siehts richtig cool aus



Hab ich bei meinem vor,
jemand nen Tip, wie bekommt mal die "Aufkleber" am besten ab?


----------



## ben1982 (26. November 2012)

Silver_Surfer1 schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem vor,
> jemand nen Tip, wie bekommt mal die "Aufkleber" am besten ab?



Mit Fleiß


----------



## Robby2107 (26. November 2012)

Leider etwas unscharf geworden.
Kleine Tour im Zittauer Gebirge, vom Hochwlad oben durch den großen Felsengang, am Scharfenstein vorbei nach Oybin runter. Dabei sind 1 Skeen (leicht modifiziert) und ein Stage Diva (serie).


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. November 2012)

_etwas_ unscharf?


----------



## Dede21 (26. November 2012)

Silver_Surfer1 schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem vor,
> jemand nen Tip, wie bekommt mal die "Aufkleber" am besten ab?



Aceton.


----------



## FFreak (27. November 2012)

Silver_Surfer1 schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem vor,
> jemand nen Tip, wie bekommt mal die "Aufkleber" am besten ab?



Bei den schwarzen Modellen ging das bei mir super mit Bremsenreiniger Spray von Muc off! Auf einen Lappen sprühen und mit etwas Fleiß die Deko runterschrubbeln, öfter den Lappen wechseln.


----------



## oliverb. (27. November 2012)

"Etwas" ist aber untertrieben, oooder??? Habs grade mal mit aceton probiert, nachdem´s mit propanol gar nicht ging. Hab zwar das erste kleine ab, aber einfach ist anders...Naja, wenigstens geht´s überhaupt irgendwie. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (27. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> ...
> Leider etwas unscharf geworden.
> Kleine Tour im Zittauer Gebirge, vom Hochwlad oben durch den großen Felsengang, am Scharfenstein vorbei nach Oybin runter. Dabei sind 1 Skeen (leicht modifiziert) und ein Stage Diva (serie).



Aber ein Bike so auf die Schaltwerkseite *und* an den Felsen klatschen tut doch in der Seele weh!


----------



## Robby2107 (27. November 2012)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Aber ein Bike so auf die Schaltwerkseite *und* an den Felsen klatschen tut doch in der Seele weh!


Sieht schlimmer aus als es wirklich ist. 

Schaltwerk hat ausreichend Luft in alle Richtungen und es wurde sanft dagegen gelehnt. 

Bin da doch schon vorsichtig, wenn auch nicht so übertrieben wie manch anderer.


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (28. November 2012)

FFreak schrieb:


> Bei den schwarzen Modellen ging das bei mir super  mit Bremsenreiniger Spray von Muc off! Auf einen Lappen sprühen und mit  etwas Fleiß die Deko runterschrubbeln, öfter den Lappen  wechseln.






oliverb. schrieb:


> "Etwas" ist aber untertrieben, oooder??? Habs grade mal mit aceton probiert, nachdem´s mit propanol gar nicht ging. Hab zwar das erste kleine ab, aber einfach ist anders...Naja, wenigstens geht´s überhaupt irgendwie.
> 
> Gruß Oliver



Danke mal, werds dann mit Bremsenreiniger mal versuchen.
Werde berichten


----------



## FFreak (28. November 2012)

oliverb. schrieb:


> "Etwas" ist aber untertrieben, oooder??? Habs grade mal mit aceton probiert, nachdem´s mit propanol gar nicht ging. Hab zwar das erste kleine ab, aber einfach ist anders...Naja, wenigstens geht´s überhaupt irgendwie.
> 
> Gruß Oliver



Ging bei mir recht gut, aber auch nur mit dem Bremsenreiniger Spray von Muc Off, ich habe noch ein Spray von Würth, damit ging es überhaupt nicht. Bei dem Spray von Muc Off werden die Schriftzüge wie klebriger Gummi, der dann mehr oder weniger mühevoll runtergerubbelt werden muss. Danach noch etwas Feinarbeit, um letzte weiße Reste auf dem rauhen schwarzen Untergrund zu entfernen. Für das Unterrohr komplett zu säubern habe ich ca.1,5h gebraucht.


----------



## jimmykane (28. November 2012)

WD40 geht manchmal auch ganz gut.


----------



## oliverb. (28. November 2012)

Ist das der hier?:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MUC-OFF-MOTO...pt=Motorrad_Kraftradteile&hash=item25783d1cb1

oder haben die noch einen extra Bremsreiniger?

Gruß Oliver
​


----------



## fissenid (28. November 2012)

hallo!

ich habe am skeen "nitroverdünnung" benutzt. hat bestens geklappt und ging ratzfatz!!!
aceton soll auch klappen!!!

vorher.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nachher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber WD40


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich habe am skeen "nitroverdünnung" benutzt. hat bestens geklappt und ging ratzfatz!!!
> aceton soll auch klappen!!!
> ...



Naja, aber jetzt mal ehrlich, so Kacke sehen die doch gar nicht aus.  Ich lass sie druff...


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. November 2012)

Kurz mal anderes Thema am Rande:

Ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach ein paar radon-Aufklebern (Logo) für´s Auto. Kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen? Ich weis im Laden in Bonn... aber bis Bonn, das sind knapp 300km, da bin ich doch noch günstiger wenn ich mir welche selbst machen lasse.  Es soll ja auch nicht für umme sein, oder wohnt wer in der Nähe des Shops und kann mir helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFreak (28. November 2012)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Kurz mal anderes Thema am Rande:
> 
> Ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach ein paar radon-Aufklebern (Logo) für´s Auto. Kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen? Ich weis im Laden in Bonn... aber bis Bonn, das sind knapp 300km, da bin ich doch noch günstiger wenn ich mir welche selbst machen lasse.  Es soll ja auch nicht für umme sein, oder wohnt wer in der Nähe des Shops und kann mir helfen?



Im Shop habe ich bisher keine größeren fürs Auto gesehen. Nur die vielen kleinen, die es mal gesammelt auf einem A4 Stickerbogen gegeben hat. Das war aber auch noch das alte Schriftzugdesign.... 
Lass dir welche im Laden zurücklegen, klär das mit einem evtl. Kaufpreis und ich nehm die beim nächsten Besuch im Laden mit und sende sie dir gegen Portoerstattung zu. Alles weitere per PN.


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. November 2012)

FFreak schrieb:


> Im Shop habe ich bisher keine größeren fürs Auto gesehen. Nur die vielen kleinen, die es mal gesammelt auf einem A4 Stickerbogen gegeben hat. Das war aber auch noch das alte Schriftzugdesign....
> Lass dir welche im Laden zurücklegen, klär das mit einem evtl. Kaufpreis und ich nehm die beim nächsten Besuch im Laden mit und sende sie dir gegen Portoerstattung zu. Alles weitere per PN.



Den Versuch habe ich auch schon unternommen, selbst zum neuen Skeen haben sie keine dazugelegt. 
Aber ich bleibe dran, ain A4-Bogen wäre auch ok, nur eben gern mit dem neuen Logo....

Danke schon mal für das Angebot, ich melde mich zu gegebenem Zeitpunkt!


----------



## fissenid (28. November 2012)

FFreak schrieb:


> Im Shop habe ich bisher keine größeren fürs Auto gesehen. Nur die vielen kleinen, die es mal gesammelt auf einem A4 Stickerbogen gegeben hat. Das war aber auch noch das alte Schriftzugdesign....
> Lass dir welche im Laden zurücklegen, klär das mit einem evtl. Kaufpreis und ich nehm die beim nächsten Besuch im Laden mit und sende sie dir gegen Portoerstattung zu. Alles weitere per PN.


 
Genau so!!!! Die habe ich auch noch!!

Beim Testival gab es neue, und ich habe vergessen welche mitzunehmen....


----------



## ben1982 (28. November 2012)

Die Aufkleber sind eh total hässlich


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich habe am skeen "nitroverdünnung" benutzt. hat bestens geklappt und ging ratzfatz!!!
> aceton soll auch klappen!!!
> ...



1. Woher bekommt man denn nitroverdünner?

2. Würde man damit auch die blauen Streifen vom grünen Slide runter bekommen oder geht dann das schöne grün gleich mit ab?

Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## fissenid (28. November 2012)

Hallo

Also nitroverdünnung habe ich vom Lackierer!
Es gingen bei mir nur die Streifen ab, denn der Rahmen ist ja eloxiert oder anoidisiert also bleibt die rahmenfarbe drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (28. November 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> So, erst mal fertig. Heute noch einen Flaschenhalter und 2. Tachoeinheit montiert. Außerdem gab es noch Bremsleitungshalterungen in blau von HiTemp42 für die Sattelstrebe
> 
> Außerdem wurden noch die Reifen richtig montiert (Ventil / Schriftzugstellung )
> 
> Morgen dann noch neuen Schlauch rein und dann geht es auf die 1. Testrunde



Ist wirklich richtig gut gelungen, Respekt


----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich habe am skeen "nitroverdünnung" benutzt. hat bestens geklappt und ging ratzfatz!!!
> aceton soll auch klappen!!!
> ...


Was hast mit dem "n" vom Skeen-Schriftzug am Oberrohr gemacht? Das war ja vorher rot und ist jetzt weiß. Selbst neuen Kleber drauf gemacht? Oder ist das nur auf der einen Seite rot? Wenn ja, wie sieht das jetzt von der andern Seite aus aus? ^^


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also nitroverdünnung habe ich vom Lackierer!
> Es gingen bei mir nur die Streifen ab, denn der Rahmen ist ja eloxiert oder anoidisiert also bleibt die rahmenfarbe drauf!



Danke für den Tipp. Ich glaube bei meinem grünen ist der Rahmen pulverbeschichtet und die Streifen auflackiert. Wäre natürlich blöd, wenn die Pulverbeschichtung mit gelöst wird.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Was hast mit dem "n" vom Skeen-Schriftzug am Oberrohr gemacht? Das war ja vorher rot und ist jetzt weiß. Selbst neuen Kleber drauf gemacht? Oder ist das nur auf der einen Seite rot? Wenn ja, wie sieht das jetzt von der andern Seite aus aus? ^^



Nur auf einer Seite rot!


----------



## ben1982 (28. November 2012)

@duc-748S

Danke


----------



## Luzifer (28. November 2012)

@votecstoepsl

Geh doch mal einfach zu so einem Werbefutzi, der zum Beispiel Firmenwagen beschriftet. Hab ich damals mal mit großen Canyon-Aufklebern gemacht, hat so um die zwanzig Öcken gekostet.
Besorg Dir einfach eine Vorlage, die wird dann eingescannt, und beliebig vergrößert auf Klebefolie wieder ausgedruckt.


----------



## fissenid (29. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Was hast mit dem "n" vom Skeen-Schriftzug am Oberrohr gemacht? Das war ja vorher rot und ist jetzt weiß. Selbst neuen Kleber drauf gemacht? Oder ist das nur auf der einen Seite rot? Wenn ja, wie sieht das jetzt von der andern Seite aus aus? ^^


 

NEIN!!!

also auf der einen Seite ist das N "rot" auf der anderen seite das S "grau"... da wurde nichts geändert


----------



## zett78 (29. November 2012)

> 1. Woher bekommt man denn nitroverdünner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon mal in einem Baumarkt gewesen?!?!


----------



## Hitcher (29. November 2012)

Hier mal mein ZR Four RS mit Speedhub


----------



## Dice8 (29. November 2012)

Hier mein Radon ZR Race 29 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (3. Dezember 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> So, erst mal fertig. Heute noch einen Flaschenhalter und 2. Tachoeinheit montiert. Außerdem gab es noch Bremsleitungshalterungen in blau von HiTemp42 für die Sattelstrebe
> 
> Außerdem wurden noch die Reifen richtig montiert (Ventil / Schriftzugstellung )
> 
> Morgen dann noch neuen Schlauch rein und dann geht es auf die 1. Testrunde




ich glaube ich hätte den idealen sattel für dein Rad 

radon by velo in freaky green


----------



## ben1982 (3. Dezember 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich glaube ich hätte den idealen sattel für dein Rad
> 
> radon by velo in freaky green



Nee, zuviel des Guten, außerdem ist das Ding sau unbequem


----------



## ben1982 (6. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hier mein Radon ZR Race 29 7.0



Warum willst es denn verkaufen


----------



## Dice8 (6. Dezember 2012)

Brauche ein Fully


----------



## Falke168 (8. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem:


----------



## internetsurfer (9. Dezember 2012)

Der Schnee und -5° haben mich heute nicht davon abgehalten, meine Hausrunde zu fahren


----------



## hepp (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe noch etwas mehr Schnee...


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Dezember 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Der Schnee und -5° haben mich heute nicht davon abgehalten, meine Hausrunde zu fahren



Die Schutzbleche kann man ja verzeihen, aber der STÄNDER!


----------



## robser (13. Dezember 2012)

Mein neues Nutzfahrzeug, damit im Frühling der Singletrailer von Toutterrain zum Einsatz kommen kann Unsere kleine Tochter freut sich innerlich schon (2 Mt alt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (15. Dezember 2012)

kleine Spielerei mit dem Skeen und diversen Filtern.


----------



## ben1982 (15. Dezember 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> kleine Spielerei mit dem Skeen und diversen Filtern.



Macht's auch nicht schöner


----------



## log11 (15. Dezember 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Macht's auch nicht schöner



Stimmt, das Skeen ist ja schon ein bildschönes Bike.


----------



## august11 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Bilder meines ZR Race. Ist frisch geputzt und fit gemacht für´s neue Jahr.


----------



## ben1982 (25. Dezember 2012)

Zwei Fragen
1. Warum ist der Gabel Poplock dermaßen komisch verbaut
und
2. sind das Aluschrauben an den Disc's?


----------



## august11 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

1. Ich komme mit dem Poploc Hebel in der Position super zurecht, auch wenn´s komisch aussieht
2. Ja das sind Alu-Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (25. Dezember 2012)

Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt


----------



## ben1982 (26. Dezember 2012)

august11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. Ich komme mit dem Poploc Hebel in der Position super zurecht, auch wenn´s komisch aussieht
> 2. Ja das sind Alu-Schrauben.



Viel Spaß beim ersten Scheibenabriss. Tipp. Ersetze jede 2. Schraube durch eine Stahl oder Titan. Schaut zwar nicht ganz so toll aus aber es hält. Mir hatte es beim Bremsen auf gerader Strassse damals an meinem ZR Team eine Scheibe abgerissen, da die Aluschrauben gerissen sind.


----------



## konamatze (26. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal mein ZR Litening,heute zusammengebaut.Super Vortrieb das Teil.




Gruß Matze


----------



## ben1982 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Matze,

Ist das mein Alter? ;-)))

Einfach schön der Rahmen


----------



## konamatze (27. Dezember 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> 
> Ist das mein Alter? ;-)))
> 
> Einfach schön der Rahmen



Ja ist dein alter,aber du hast ja jetzt einen neuen
Stimmt ist ein schöner Rahmen,fährt sich auch super.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## jacphisto (27. Dezember 2012)

slide 125  + skeen = dünsberg 24.12


----------



## tillibebek (28. Dezember 2012)

Mein 2012er Radon Stage 7 steht vor meinem Hardtail von Cube 2000.


----------



## DickDieDIFA (29. Dezember 2012)

sieht fast so dreckig aus wie meins 

wie macht ihr den dreck ohne wasser weg? mein spezi hier sagt mir immer KEIN WASSER! KEIN WASSER! aber wie zur hölle soll man derartige verschmutzungen sonst entfernen?


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2012)

Frisch aus dem Karton...


----------



## tillibebek (29. Dezember 2012)

DickDieDIFA schrieb:


> sieht fast so dreckig aus wie meins
> 
> wie macht ihr den dreck ohne wasser weg? mein spezi hier sagt mir immer KEIN WASSER! KEIN WASSER! aber wie zur hölle soll man derartige verschmutzungen sonst entfernen?



Ähm. wie soll das ohne Wasser gehen? Und warum kein Wasser?

Meine Babys bekomme immer eine Handwäsche mit Wasser mit bissi Spüli drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillibebek (29. Dezember 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> Frisch aus dem Karton...




Jo, sieht halt wie erwartet aus


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2012)

ja, vor allem noch viel zu sauber...


----------



## tillibebek (29. Dezember 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> ja, vor allem noch viel zu sauber...



Tja, dann mal ran!


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2012)

DickDieDIFA schrieb:


> sieht fast so dreckig aus wie meins
> 
> wie macht ihr den dreck ohne wasser weg? mein spezi hier sagt mir immer KEIN WASSER! KEIN WASSER! aber wie zur hölle soll man derartige verschmutzungen sonst entfernen?



Ist ja interessant. Der Dreck enthält ja auch Wasser. Wie sonst kommt er an das Fahrrad ?
Natürlich reinigt man mit viiiiiiiiiiel Wasser und einem dicken Pinsel (kein Schwamm) um zu verhindern, dass der Sand beim Reinigen den Lack / Teile verkratzt.Mit einem Schwamm verreibt man den Dreck eher.(und er bleibt geringfügig in den Schwammporen sodass es wie Schmiergelpapier wirkt).
Eventuell meint Dein Spezi dass Du keinen Hochdruckreiniger verwenden sollst(was auch im Prinzip stimmt) damit Du die Lager nicht ausspülst/Wasser einpresst. Ein Gartenschlauch mit sanfter Brause wäre das Optimum.


----------



## ben1982 (29. Dezember 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> Frisch aus dem Karton...



Schönes Rad. Aber bitte die Züge kürzen. Sieht fürchterlich aus


----------



## ben1982 (29. Dezember 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant. Der Dreck enthält ja auch Wasser. Wie sonst kommt er an das Fahrrad ?
> Natürlich reinigt man mit viiiiiiiiiiel Wasser und einem dicken Pinsel (kein Schwamm) um zu verhindern, dass der Sand beim Reinigen den Lack / Teile verkratzt.Mit einem Schwamm verreibt man den Dreck eher.(und er bleibt geringfügig in den Schwammporen sodass es wie Schmiergelpapier wirkt).
> Eventuell meint Dein Spezi dass Du keinen Hochdruckreiniger verwenden sollst(was auch im Prinzip stimmt) damit Du die Lager nicht ausspülst/Wasser einpresst. Ein Gartenschlauch mit sanfter Brause wäre das Optimum.



Also meine Räder werden immer mit Hochdruch gereinigt. In den Lagerbereichen gehe ich nicht zu nahe ran, um das Eindringen von Wasser zu verhindern. Da ich aber alle 6 Monate die Lager kontrolliere und auch säuber/nachfette, wäre auch dies kein Problem, aber ich will auch kein Risiko eingehen. 

Die Feinarbeit mach ich dann mit Schwamm und sehr viel Wasser, so dass ich nicht "schmiergle". Zum Schluss dann mit einem Lappen und Turbospray über alle notwendigen stellen und gut ist. Wenn man etwas mit Hirn arbeitet, kann man da nichts falsch machen.


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2012)

eigentlich geht soweit mit den Zügen. nur die reverb ist halt ungekürzt. erste Ausfahrt heut war genial.


----------



## Beaumont (29. Dezember 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> eigentlich geht soweit mit den Zügen. nur die reverb ist halt ungekürzt. erste Ausfahrt heut war genial.



Wenn du derzeit kein Werkzeug hast zum kürzen dann kannst du vorübergehend auch den Remotehebel abmontieren, eine Schlaufe machen und wieder montieren. Alls Übergangslösung immer noch besser als die abstehende Leitung, damit kannst du ja Kühe fangen ;-)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Slide!


----------



## tillibebek (29. Dezember 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Also meine Räder werden immer mit Hochdruch gereinigt. In den Lagerbereichen gehe ich nicht zu nahe ran, um das Eindringen von Wasser zu verhindern. Da ich aber alle 6 Monate die Lager kontrolliere und auch säuber/nachfette, wäre auch dies kein Problem, aber ich will auch kein Risiko eingehen.
> 
> Die Feinarbeit mach ich dann mit Schwamm und sehr viel Wasser, so dass ich nicht "schmiergle". Zum Schluss dann mit einem Lappen und Turbospray über alle notwendigen stellen und gut ist. Wenn man etwas mit Hirn arbeitet, kann man da nichts falsch machen.



Was brauchtman alles für Werkzeug für das Pflegen der Lager? Machst du das alle 6 Monate mit allen Lagern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2012)

Lager pflegen bedeutet entweder Lager ausbauen bzw. im Rahmen belassen und durch drehen mit der Hand feststellen, ob sie rau laufen / klemmen.


----------



## Beaumont (29. Dezember 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Lager pflegen bedeutet entweder Lager ausbauen bzw. im Rahmen belassen und durch drehen mit der Hand feststellen, ob sie rau laufen / klemmen.



Aha, und dadurch sind die Lager gepflegt? ;-) Öl und Fett funktioniert da schon besser!


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2012)

na komm schon, weiß doch jeder was gemeint ist, wer das nicht versteht sollte besser zum Fachhändler. 
Lager austauschen wäre auch ne Alternative


----------



## a13 (1. Januar 2013)

Mein dreckiges Slide mit Hand(Sattel)täschchen und Klickpedalen.





Wie kriege ich das nur wieder sauber.... ^


----------



## filiale (1. Januar 2013)

Hast Du da nen silbernen Vorbau drauf ?


----------



## a13 (1. Januar 2013)

Ne, der Vorbau ist weiss. Das Bike hat ja viele weisse Streifen und so. Da hat es mich nicht gestört, dass der Vorbau nur in weiss lieferbar war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedrage (1. Januar 2013)

Die letzte Tour in 2012


----------



## filiale (1. Januar 2013)

Ich bin doch immer wieder erstaunt darüber, mit welch kurzen Vorbauten auf dem Slide gefahren wird. Ich glaub ich muß mal probeweise mein 100mm gegen eine 60er tauschen.


----------



## speedrage (1. Januar 2013)

Für Touren hab ich einen 90 Vorbau, wenn´s denn mal steiler wird kommt der 50 dran, ist ja schnell umgebaut.


----------



## filiale (1. Januar 2013)

Könntest Du mal bitte eine Detailaufnahme von der Befestigung Deines Tachogebers unten an der Gabel machen (wenn der Magnet am Tachogeber vorbeiläuft). 
Hintergrund: Der Abstand zwischen Gabelholm und Speichen ist sehr groß auf der Seite der Bremsscheibe. Also muß der Tachogeber recht weit in die Speichen montiert werden. Hast Du unter den Tachogeber etwas druntergelegt damit er näher an die Speichen kommt ? Danke


----------



## Beaumont (1. Januar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich bin doch immer wieder erstaunt darüber, mit welch kurzen Vorbauten auf dem Slide gefahren wird. Ich glaub ich muß mal probeweise mein 100mm gegen eine 60er tauschen.



Kann ich nur empfehlen! Fahr mittlerweile auch einen 60er, aber darunter würde ich nicht gehen um die Allroundeigenschaften des Bikes beizubehalten.
70 würde auch schon gehen, kommt hald auf deine Proportionen an.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Januar 2013)

welche rahmengrößen sind die letzten 2 slides ?


----------



## speedrage (1. Januar 2013)

Mein `s ist ein 20
Bilder mache ich morgen.


----------



## a13 (1. Januar 2013)

Auch meins ist ein 20er.

Der originale Vorbau geht auch klar, aber ich sitze halt lieber wie aufm Hollandrad mit 60mm


----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

So hab nun komplettes Fotoshoting hinter mir, da das Bike ja auch für einen Test auf meiner Page herhalten muss.

PS: 18 Zoll, Standard 90er Vorbau


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Januar 2013)

ah ok weil ich hab einen 18er rahmen bestellt und befürchtet das das oberrohr doch zu tourer mäßig nicht stark genug nach hinten abfällt... 
geht mir um die bewegungs und schrittfreiheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (1. Januar 2013)

Und fängt die RX schon an zu quietschen bei jeder noch so leichter Bremsung?


----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

nein bisher nicht.
 mich nervt grad eher das Cockpit. die schaltanzeige der slx Schalthebel lässt sich zwar entfernen, es gibt aber keine Abdeckung mehr dafür wie es beim alten 660er war. dazu wirken die 670 im Vergleich voll klobig. die Ergonomie der Formula Hebel sagt mir auch noch nicht so richtig zu, und das sie als zweifingerhebel ausgelegt ist erst recht nicht. mal sehen ob ich mich daran gewöhne oder die erstem Umbaupläne in angriff genommen werden...


----------



## Sylan (1. Januar 2013)

sicher gibt es deckel für die slx 

Guggst du:

http://bicikli.de/shop/SHIMANO-Ersa...ANZEIGE-RECHTS-SL-M670-Shimano-Code-Y6VT98060

http://bicikli.de/shop/SHIMANO-Ersa...GANZEIGE-LINKS-SL-M670-Shimano-Code-Y6VU98040

gruss sylan


----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

ja klar gibts den nachzukaufen, früher war der intelligenter weise aber gleich integriert...


----------



## Sylan (1. Januar 2013)

ich weis, aber die zeiten ändern sich eben, sind wir mal froh das es so ein deckel überhaupt  zum nachkaufen gibt. (hab mich auch geärgert, bringt aber nichts) 

frohes neues jahr an alle


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2013)

Die Deckelchen sind doch nich so teuer, sin bei mir auch bereits montiert. Damit sieht's doch gleich viel sauberer aufm Lenker aus.

Wundert mich eh das die Shifter überhaupt noch mit Ganganzeige verbaut werden, da glotzt doch eh keiner drauf.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (1. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh das die Shifter überhaupt noch mit Ganganzeige verbaut werden, da glotzt doch eh keiner drauf.



Doch


----------



## ben1982 (1. Januar 2013)

@invalid

Ist der Rahmen nicht etwas zu groß? Anhand des Auszuges der Reverb im Vergleich zum Sattelrohr würde ich das so sehen


----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

Ich liege rein rechnerische genau zwischen 16 und 18 Zoll. Mit 16 Zoll hab ich jedoch so meine Probleme gehabt am HT. Daher beim Fully der Schritt zu 18 Zoll und bisher passts perfekt. Problematisch bei mir ist auch das ich zwar kurze Beine habe, aber dazu einen etwas längeren Oberkörper. Die Reverb ist ca. 2 cm an der Sattelklemme ausgezogen, damit ich voll ausgefahren perfekt sitze. Am 16er wäre die Sitzstrebe auch nur 3 cm kürzer. Ich wollte aber nicht wieder die gleichen probleme wie beim 16er HT riskieren - und es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh das die Shifter überhaupt noch mit Ganganzeige verbaut werden, da glotzt doch eh keiner drauf.



doch


----------



## tane (2. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh das die Shifter überhaupt noch mit Ganganzeige verbaut werden, da glotzt doch eh keiner drauf.



doch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2013)

Ah, siehe da, da sind se die Ganganzeigen-Glotzer   
Aber warum ?
Schaut ihr beim Autofahren auch immer auf den Schaltknüppel ?


----------



## tane (2. Januar 2013)

...nur solang ka interessante beifahrerinnenoberweite zu sehn is!


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2013)

Ich merke mir nicht wo ich gerade bin, Gangtechnisch gesehen.Ich schaue in 0,000001 ms auf die Anzeige und weiß ob ich vorne oder hinten hoch oder runter schalten kann. 
Beim Auto sind es nur 6 Gänge, da geht das automatisch. Aber bei 30 Gängen, nö.


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Januar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ...nur solang ka interessante beifahrerinnenoberweite zu sehn is!



Gute Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (2. Januar 2013)

ich schau nicht auf die Ganganzeige. habs im urin ,-)

war heute im Laden und habe mir für die rechte Seite den Deckel nachbestellt.


----------



## CAPITO (2. Januar 2013)

@invalid

ich wollte mir heute die Deckel auch kaufen, aber der freundliche meinte, wenn ich die Ganganzeige abschraube, sind die in dem abgeschraubten teil innen drin.
Kann bei mir noch nicht nachschauen, bekomme mein Bike erst Samstag.

Gruß


----------



## invalid (2. Januar 2013)

bei den alten Modellen war das der Fall. bei den neuen wurde auf dieses feature verzichtet... das ist ja das problem


----------



## CAPITO (2. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info, da ist aber der freundliche nicht gut informiert.

Egal, besorge ich mir morgen welche.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (2. Januar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich merke mir nicht wo ich gerade bin, Gangtechnisch gesehen.Ich schaue in 0,000001 ms auf die Anzeige und weiß ob ich vorne oder hinten hoch oder runter schalten kann.
> Beim Auto sind es nur 6 Gänge, da geht das automatisch. Aber bei 30 Gängen, nö.



!

Beim Motorrad vermiss ich die Ganganzeige immer ein bisschen, obwohl ich sie nicht brauch. Beim Auto isses quatsch, weil ich anhand von der Stellung des Schalthebels weiß, welcher Gang drin ist. Beim Fahrrad _brauche_ ich die Ganganzeige auch nicht, aber geschickt ist sie! Und warum dann weg bauen?


----------



## ben1982 (2. Januar 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> !
> 
> Beim Motorrad vermiss ich die Ganganzeige immer ein bisschen, obwohl ich sie nicht brauch. Beim Auto isses quatsch, weil ich anhand von der Stellung des Schalthebels weiß, welcher Gang drin ist. Beim Fahrrad _brauche_ ich die Ganganzeige auch nicht, aber geschickt ist sie! Und warum dann weg bauen?



Weil sie 1. keiner normaler Mensch braucht. 2. ******* aussieht. 3. unnötiges Gewicht und 4. Platz am Lenker stiehlt. 

Genug Gründe wie ich finde. 

Bei SRAM vermisst es auch kein Mensch und bei XTR und Saint auch nicht. 

Ist aber Glaubenssache, wie bei so vielen anderen Dingen am Bike. Ist eigentlich keine Diskussion wert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wann es eine "Schalt-App" auf dem Smartphone gibt die im Zusammenspiel mit ner SRM Kurbel den optimalen Schaltpunkt bestimmt und dann die Gänge vorgibt


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. Januar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Weil sie 1. keiner normaler Mensch braucht. 2. ******* aussieht. 3. unnötiges Gewicht und 4. Platz am Lenker stiehlt.
> 
> Genug Gründe wie ich finde.
> 
> ...



Bin ich jetzt unnormal weil ich das Ding dran habe und auch drauf schaue?


----------



## fissenid (3. Januar 2013)

das solle ein FOTO Threat sein..............


----------



## ben1982 (3. Januar 2013)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt unnormal weil ich das Ding dran habe und auch drauf schaue?



Ja

Augen bitte lieber auf das Gelände richten. Die Dinger sind doch sinnlos. Entweder schalte ich hoch, weil der Gang zu leicht ist oder eben runter, wenn er zu schwer gewählt wurde. Und die Stellung der vorderen Kettenblätter weis ich auch so. 

Etwas Ironie ist aber trotzdem dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (3. Januar 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> .... Threat .....



muhaha!!!

übrigens bin auch ich bekennender auf-die-schaltanzeige-schauender-pervert!
& JA!! bei sram & saint fehlt sie mir, habs nur am 3. rad auf der xt
(& es sollen schon leute mit groß/groß & klein/klein eine zeit lang durch die gegend gefahren sein...)
aber natürlich: "suum cuique!"


----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. Januar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Weil sie 1. keiner normaler Mensch braucht. 2. ******* aussieht. 3. unnötiges Gewicht und 4. Platz am Lenker stiehlt.
> 
> Genug Gründe wie ich finde.
> 
> ...


Zu 1.: Das ist ja nu Geschmackssache

zu 2.: Da geb ich dir Recht, aber Form follows function 

zu 3.: Auf die 30g is ja wohl gekac.kt ^^

zu 4.: Davon hat man ja wohl eh mehr als genug, der is mir noch nie ausgegangen, auch nicht, als ich noch nen Tacho benutzt hab. Also auch hier wieder siehe 2. 

Bei dem letzten Punkt geb ich Dir aber Recht. Ist wohl Glaubenssache und keine Diskussion Wert


----------



## ben1982 (3. Januar 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Zu 1.: Das ist ja nu Geschmackssache
> 
> zu 2.: Da geb ich dir Recht, aber Form follows function
> 
> ...



Zu 4. der ist mir am Racehardtail bei 580mm schon ausgegangen. Der gehört aber mittlerweile der Vergangenheit an


----------



## gue.ti (9. Januar 2013)

Ich habe noch eines,war auf der Pregasina Auffahrt


----------



## ben1982 (9. Januar 2013)

gue.ti schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eines,war auf der Pregasina Auffahrt



Ja, schöne Strecke. Hab da auch noch Bilder von in meinem Album. Die gute alte Heimat. Ciao italia!!!


----------



## Dusius (10. Januar 2013)

Hier mein Team 7.0


----------



## c0rtez (10. Januar 2013)

steht nur 404 Not Found


----------



## McZappenduster (10. Januar 2013)

ey, aus der Leitung der Reverb kannste dir ja einen Strick bauen...man is die lang! die muss gekürzt werden 
der F149 dient dann als Galgen hab ich das Gefühl


----------



## invalid (14. Januar 2013)

Ich habe meine aktuell mit Klettbändern verlegt, aber früher oder später muss sie gekürzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (14. Januar 2013)

Passt die Reverbleitung zur hässlich verlegten Zugführung am Unterrohr (Nur die Optik betrachtend).


----------



## invalid (14. Januar 2013)

ich kann mich über die zugverlegung nicht beschweren. zum reinigen lassen die sich wenigstens abnhemen. Reverb läuft ja am Oberrohr lang.


----------



## ben1982 (14. Januar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> ich kann mich über die zugverlegung nicht beschweren. zum reinigen lassen die sich wenigstens abnhemen. Reverb läuft ja am Oberrohr lang.



War auch auf die Optik bezogen. Nicht auf Funktion. Die Leitungen lassen sich aber auch bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch abnehmen ohne es so komisch aussehen zu lassen. Ob die Verlegung oberhalb besser ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich mit meinem Slide und auch am Specialized (unterm Unterrohr verlegt) nie Probleme hatte.


----------



## wuttel (15. Januar 2013)

Die Leitung der Reverb lässt sich super einfach kürzen (siehe Anleitung). Man braucht mit etwas Geschick auch nicht entlüften etc. Habe ich auch sofort nach Lieferung und Einbau gemacht.

Einfach beim Hebel am Lenker den Schlauch mit einer Zahne vorsichtig abziehen (den Hebel NICHT betätigen). Dann den Schlauch mit einem Cutter kürzen und dabei nicht das Öl aus der Leitung tropfen lassen, also weder schütteln noch falschrum halten. Nun sollte im Inneren der Leitung das Öl bis zur Schnittkannte stehen (ggf. etw. nachfüllen oder die Luft "ausklopfen") . Nun mit einer Zahne die Leitung einfach wieder vorsichtig auf den Hebel stecken.

Ist also das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Bremsleitungen, die man mit etwas Geschick ebenso ohne Entlüften etc. kürzen kann.


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Januar 2013)

Ich will hier nicht kleinlich sein, aber ich muß fissenid absolut Recht geben.
Das ist ein FOTO-Threat und leider haben es gerade mal 1-2 Bilder auf die aktuelle Seite geschafft. 

Fragen oder Rep.-Vorschläge bitte auf die entsprechenden Threats verteilen und hier Bilder sprechen lassen. Nichts gegen einzelne Kommentare hier, aber das geht langsam in eine Diskussion über. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## tane (15. Januar 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> ...FOTO-Threat ...



hat eh gewirkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (15. Januar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> hat eh gewirkt...


 
Hier muß man halt mit Bildern drohen um die Diskussion zu unterbrechen. ...


----------



## wuttel (15. Januar 2013)

Stimmt voll und ganz, selbst vergessen! Interessant aber, dass ihr alleine 3 Posts braucht, um das klarzustellen 

Mein Slide im Odenwald, dort noch ohne Hope Hoops und co!





Natürlich auch im "Winter", das war glaube ich im November, als an einem Wochenende mal Schnee lag.


----------



## tillibebek (18. Januar 2013)

Hammer Bilder wuttel.


----------



## wuttel (19. Januar 2013)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Hammer Bilder wuttel.



Danke, na wenn sie gefallen, kann ich gerne noch ein paar zeigen. 
Ich arbeite auch an meiner Webseite, dort werde ich dann unter anderem diese Bilder in Verbindung mit den entsprechenden Strecken vorstellen. Das dauert aber noch etwas, bis alles fertig ist....zu wenig Zeit momentan...

Die ganzen Bilder wurden übrigens an der Bergstraße bzw. Rand des Odenwaldes aufgenommen. Ungefähr im Dreieck Weinheim / Heppenheim / Fürth Odw.

Hier mein Slide auf einer kleinen Lichtung (hatte schonmal ein ähnliches Bild glaube ich):





Der Blick von der Bergkette (Bergstraße) richtung Mannheim/Ludwigshafen





Der 4-Ritter Turm:





Auf den Trails des Odenwald's:





Vor ein paar Monaten, als schonmal am Wochenende Schnee lag:






Weitere Bilder findet ihr in meinem Album, weiß nicht, ob ich hier jetzt alle posten soll, zumal nicht immer das Radon Bike mit drauf ist: Klickmich

Ich habe mir angewöhnt auf jeder Tour eine Camera dabei zu haben, meist eine etwas ältere, aber man findet so beim Radeln einfach immer wieder schöne Ausblicke etc. Ich hoffe, die Bilder gefallen


----------



## Wotan2310 (19. Januar 2013)

Heute Morgen im Wald.
Hat seinem Name alle Ehre gemacht.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (19. Januar 2013)

Sauber, wie du das Cube verdeckst!


----------



## Wotan2310 (19. Januar 2013)

Das ist mein Kumpel und sein "Wintercube".


----------



## Deleted 252741 (19. Januar 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Sauber, wie du das Cube verdeckst!


Das dachte ich auch als erstes. Schön in Modelpose und "grinsend"  Sehr schön.


----------



## tillibebek (19. Januar 2013)

Wuttel... ist das auf dem einen Bild nicht der Vierrittersturm?


----------



## wuttel (19. Januar 2013)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Wuttel... ist das auf dem einen Bild nicht der Vierrittersturm?



Genau der ist es (steht ja auch drüber  )! Ein paar der anderen Bilder stammen auch aus dem Gegend zwischen Juhöhe und Hirschkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2013)

wuttel schrieb:


> Der Blick von der Bergkette (Bergstraße) richtung Mannheim/Ludwigshafen



Welche Bergkette??? Hügelchen vielleicht. Ich komm gebürtig aus der Gegend. Aber Berge


----------



## wuttel (19. Januar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Welche Bergkette??? Hügelchen vielleicht. Ich komm gebürtig aus der Gegend. Aber Berge



Hehe ok hast natürlich Recht! Hier musste 4 mal Berg hoch Berg runter bis du ein paar Höhenmeter zusammen hast


----------



## Nibroc (19. Januar 2013)

neu: flatbar lenker + vorbau gedreht


----------



## ben1982 (19. Januar 2013)

Nibroc schrieb:


> neu: flatbar lenker + vorbau gedreht



Hätte das Bike auch den Berg runter geworfen. Bei den Pedalen


----------



## invalid (20. Januar 2013)

das ist mein Aktuelles Problemkind ab meinem Radon...


----------



## Dumens100 (20. Januar 2013)

hast Du das nur an der hinteren Bremse oder vorne auch, auf denn Bildern siehts nach Rost aus. versuche mal andere Beläge von anderen Herstellern vieleicht haben die bessere Grundplatten die nicht direckt anfangen zu rosten


----------



## Wotan2310 (20. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sieht es genau so aus.
Hab die Formula jetzt komplett gegen XT getauscht.


----------



## Beaumont (20. Januar 2013)

Ähhmm, der Thread heißt "Zeigt her eure Radons"!


----------



## Wotan2310 (20. Januar 2013)

Ähhm,dann zeig doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (20. Januar 2013)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Ähhmm, der Thread heißt "Zeigt her eure Radons"!



Machen sie doch!!!

Nur eben die Teile die man eher nicht sehen möchte


----------



## invalid (20. Januar 2013)

ich hab mein radon gezeigt... wenn auch nur das hinterteil...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Januar 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Ähhm,dann zeig doch.



   Made my Day


----------



## hepp (21. Januar 2013)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Slide nach dem "Wintersportwochenende"


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Januar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> das ist mein Aktuelles Problemkind ab meinem Radon...



Ich tippe schlicht auf Salz, da du ja auch im Moment zu fahren scheinst. Nach *jeder *Fahrt das Rad abspülen ist im Moment das Mindeste. Am besten danach noch so ein "Bike-Politur-Spray" ähnlich Cockpitspray drauf. (Natürlich nicht auf die Bremsen!)


----------



## Vincenzo (21. Januar 2013)

Hey zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung für wie viel Euronen ich meinen Radon QLT Race Rahmen von 2010 inkl. Dt Swiss M210 Dämpfer verkaufen könnte?

Adios
Vincenzo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuttel (21. Januar 2013)

Vincenzo schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung für wie viel Euronen ich meinen Radon QLT Race Rahmen von 2010 inkl. Dt Swiss M210 Dämpfer verkaufen könnte?
> 
> ...



Das hat hier definitiv nichts zu suchen....

Ende letzten Jahres, als schonmal Schnee lag (da war ich aber nicht mit dem Rad unterwechs  ):




Zudem vorhin noch auf dem Rechner entdeckt:










Zu eurem Bremsenproblem: Ich denke ebenfalls, dass es am Rost liegt, habe mich aber auch sehr schnell für die XT entscheiden, zumal ich sie bis auf Scheiben noch da hatte. Sie ist einfach (meiner Meinung nach) besser als die Formula. 
Zudem wiegt die XT Scheibe, dank ihres hohen Anteils an Alu, (um einiges) weniger als die Formula Scheiben. Beim Wechsel habe ich dies deutlich gespürt, und auch die Sättel/Griffe sind soweit ich mich erinnere leichter. Habe leider versäumt alles mal auf die Waage zu legen....


----------



## ben1982 (21. Januar 2013)

wuttel schrieb:


> Das hat hier definitiv nichts zu suchen....
> 
> Ende letzten Jahres, als schonmal Schnee lag (da war ich aber nicht mit dem Rad unterwechs  ):
> 
> ...



Wie willst denn den Unterschied gespürt haben??? So viel macht das doch nicht aus!?

Aber die XT sind definitiv bombe. 

Deine Reifen / Felgenkombi ist auch komisch. Flow mit Nobby. Arme VR-Felge 

Ach ja, schön das Du festlegst was gepostet werden darf. 

Der obige Text enthält Ironie


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Januar 2013)

wuttel schrieb:


> Zu eurem Bremsenproblem: Ich denke ebenfalls, dass es am Rost liegt, habe mich aber auch sehr schnell für die XT entscheiden, zumal ich sie bis auf Scheiben noch da hatte. Sie ist einfach (meiner Meinung nach) besser als die Formula.
> Zudem wiegt die XT Scheibe, dank ihres hohen Anteils an Alu, (um einiges) weniger als die Formula Scheiben. Beim Wechsel habe ich dies deutlich gespürt, und auch die Sättel/Griffe sind soweit ich mich erinnere leichter. Habe leider versäumt alles mal auf die Waage zu legen....



Ich habe 8500 km mit der verrufenen Formula RX mit Formula Scheiben zugebracht. Ja, die Bremse ist eine Zicke, aber sie lieferte immer gute Performance ab. Jetzt bin ich auch auf XT umgestiegen und ich halte jede Wette, dass die verwinkelte XT bei mangelnder Pflege nach Salzfahrten noch viel schlimmer aussehen würde, als Die Formula oben. Das sind definitiv reine Salzschäden und kein einfacher Rost. Ich kenne das von der Hayes HFX, die ich früher an meinem Winterrad hatte. Leider hatte ich das ZR Team Only damals nach einer Salzfahrt mal länger stehen lassen. Die Bremse konnte ich genauso wegwerfen, wie die Kassette und die fest zusammengerostete XT Kette. Das nennt man Lehrgeld! Das Salz zerfrisst wirklich ALLES!


----------



## wuttel (21. Januar 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich habe 8500 km mit der verrufenen Formula RX mit Formula Scheiben zugebracht. Ja, die Bremse ist eine Zicke, aber sie lieferte immer gute Performance ab. Jetzt bin ich auch auf XT umgestiegen und ich halte jede Wette, dass die verwinkelte XT bei mangelnder Pflege nach Salzfahrten noch viel schlimmer aussehen würde, als Die Formula oben. Das sind definitiv reine Salzschäden und kein einfacher Rost. Ich kenne das von der Hayes HFX, die ich früher an meinem Winterrad hatte. Leider hatte ich das ZR Team Only damals nach einer Salzfahrt mal länger stehen lassen. Die Bremse konnte ich genauso wegwerfen, wie die Kassette und die fest zusammengerostete XT Kette. Das nennt man Lehrgeld! Das Salz zerfrisst wirklich ALLES!



Das kann natürlich sein, ich kann nur sagen ich fahre mein Bike auch bei diesem Wetter und hatte bisher keine Probleme, natürlich gehört auch Pflege dazu, ansonsten rostet das schnell. Würde mich interessieren, ob Du nach weiteren 8000km eher zur RX oder XT tendierst. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.



ben1982 schrieb:


> Wie willst denn den Unterschied gespürt haben??? So viel macht das doch nicht aus!?
> 
> Aber die XT sind definitiv bombe.
> 
> ...



Man hat bei den Bremsscheiben alleine durchs halten mit der Hand gespürt, dass die Scheiben der Formula (beim Slide 7.0 Standart) deutlich mehr wogen, als die XT Scheiben. Hat mich selbst bei der Monatage erstaunt, aber es war so. Ich hatte sie sehr lange in der Hand, die beiden Scheiben, da es mich selbst gewundert hat (hätt ich sie bloß gewogen!).

Worin besteht das Problem mit dem NN auf der Flow? Da auf dem Radon der NN verbaut war, wollte ich diesen auch erstmal runterfahren. Hinten der ist langsam fällig, denke drüber nach den NN von vorne nach hinten zu packen und vorne einen Mountainking o.a. aufzuziehen.

Wo wir wieder beim Thema sind: Was gehört hier rein, was nicht 
Sollte keine Festlegung sein, nur ein Hinweis, dass Verkaufssfragen nicht in einen Bilderthread gehören, was nun wirklich offentlichlicht ist  Bevor ich mich hier aber jetzt als Klug*******r etabliere, welcher vor kurzem auf Grund eines kurzen Plauderns, selbst darauf hingewiesen wurde, überlasse ich die Entscheidung lieber anderen


----------



## ben1982 (22. Januar 2013)

wuttel schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein, ich kann nur sagen ich fahre mein Bike auch bei diesem Wetter und hatte bisher keine Probleme, natürlich gehört auch Pflege dazu, ansonsten rostet das schnell. Würde mich interessieren, ob Du nach weiteren 8000km eher zur RX oder XT tendierst. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bzgl. Flow und NN: wenn Du den Reifen erst mal runter fährst ist doch alles klar. Die Flow ist einfach zu schade als sie nur für NN Einsatzzwecke zu nutzen. 

MK in 2,4 bzw. Fat Albert sind bessere Alternativen. Vorallem in Kurven. Den Rollwiderstand merkt man eigentlich am VR nicht


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (22. Januar 2013)

wuttel schrieb:


> Man hat bei den Bremsscheiben alleine durchs halten mit der Hand gespürt, dass die Scheiben der Formula (beim Slide 7.0 Standart) deutlich mehr wogen, als die XT Scheiben. Hat mich selbst bei der Monatage erstaunt, aber es war so. Ich hatte sie sehr lange in der Hand, die beiden Scheiben, da es mich selbst gewundert hat (hätt ich sie bloß gewogen!).



ich würde beide scheiben nochmals auf die waage legen, und mir ein eindeutiges bild über den gewichtsunterschied machen.

die shimano Ice-tec scheiben wiegen zwischen 185-200g in (180mm)
die formula ebenfalls in 180 bringt zwischen 112 und 120g auf die waage. und dass egal ob ein-oder zweiteilige scheibe.

sind ja nur 50% gewichtsunterschied


----------



## invalid (22. Januar 2013)

hi,

das ist nicht der erste Winter den ich fahre, aber der erste mit Formula und bisher sinds die einzigen Beläge, die trotz Reinigung nach jeder ausfahrt, so aussehen wie sie halt aussehen, bescheiden. aber abgesehen vom Rost wäre ich erstmal froh wenn sie einen gleichbleibenden Druckpunkt bringen würde. Die Bremsen sind nun bei Radon. Sollen die mal sehen was geht. aber hinterher werden sicher SLX oder XT folgen. 

Nebenbei, meine ebenfalls im Dezember bei Schnee gefahrenen SLX am Hartail sehen dagegen aus wie geleckt, und die haben keine Reinigung erhalten.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (22. Januar 2013)

die Shimano-Scheiben sind von der Verarbeitung her schon um einiges besser als die Formular-Scheiben.


----------



## wuttel (22. Januar 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> ich würde beide scheiben nochmals auf die waage legen, und mir ein eindeutiges bild über den gewichtsunterschied machen.
> 
> die shimano Ice-tec scheiben wiegen zwischen 185-200g in (180mm)
> die formula ebenfalls in 180 bringt zwischen 112 und 120g auf die waage. und dass egal ob ein-oder zweiteilige scheibe.
> ...




Genau das habe ich durch etwas Recherche auch herausgefunden. Entweder war ich Geistig umnachtet oder so fasziniert von der Tatsache, endlich die neuen Bremsen ans Rad zu montieren...

Zur Flow und NN: Genau, ich bin hinten mit dem NN wirklich zufrieden, aber vorne wünsch ich mir zeitweise mehr Grip. Deshalb kommt demnächst dann vorne der MK drauf. Ein Problem des NN hinten ist aber, dass er sich beim Rutschen auf Asphalt (ok das machen sicher auch noch andere Reifen), aber auch Schotter und anderen festen Untergründen schnell abnutzt. Gabs auch mal einen Thread hier im Forum.

So, ich habe heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und bin ein bissel Trailsurfen gegangen. War erstaunlich "unglatt" die ganze Sache! Auf unbefahrenem Schnee fährt es sich bergab am Besten, keine Gefahr in Rillen zu rutschen, und bergauf hab ich die Spuren von ein paar Autos genutzt, das tritt sich einfach leichter.

Kurze Fotopause am Turm:




Ein Blick zurück:



Da gehts hin: Hatte Zeit zum Bildermachen, bin dort leider weggerutscht bei dem Wetter.



Das fährt sich schon besser:


----------



## hepp (22. Januar 2013)

wuttel schrieb:


> Zur Flow und NN: Genau, ich bin hinten mit dem NN wirklich zufrieden, aber vorne wünsch ich mir zeitweise mehr Grip. Deshalb kommt demnächst dann vorne der MK drauf. Ein Problem des NN hinten ist aber, dass er sich beim Rutschen auf Asphalt (ok das machen sicher auch noch andere Reifen), aber auch Schotter und anderen festen Untergründen schnell abnutzt. Gabs auch mal einen Thread hier im Forum.



 Ich persönlich erachte den NN bei Nässe und nicht mehr ganz neu, vorne wie hinten, als Katastrophe. Wenn Du nicht besonders viel Wert auf geringen Rollwiderstand legst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal Reifen in Richtung Hans Dampf, Fat Albert, Rubber Queen, Maxxis Ardent etc. probieren. Ist wirklich ein großer Unterschied!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuttel (22. Januar 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Ich persönlich erachte den NN bei Nässe und nicht mehr ganz neu, vorne wie hinten, als Katastrophe. Wenn Du nicht besonders viel Wert auf geringen Rollwiderstand legst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal Reifen in Richtung Hans Dampf, Fat Albert, Rubber Queen, Maxxis Ardent etc. probieren. Ist wirklich ein großer Unterschied!



Das ist genau der Punkt, warum ich den MK den von Dir genannten Reifen vorziehe: Ich fahre gerne auch mal eine längere Tour, da ist man mit dem MK glaube ich (bzw. siehe Tests) besser bedient, gerade, was den Rollwiderstand angeht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Ich persönlich erachte den NN bei Nässe und nicht mehr ganz neu, vorne wie hinten, als Katastrophe. Wenn Du nicht besonders viel Wert auf geringen Rollwiderstand legst, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal Reifen in Richtung Hans Dampf, Fat Albert, Rubber Queen, Maxxis Ardent etc. probieren. Ist wirklich ein großer Unterschied!



Kann ich bestätigen, hab zwar die andern noch nicht ausprobiert, aber der Nobby is eigentlich ein digitaler Reifen !
1 = Grip
0 = Kein Grip
Dazwischen gibts nichts
Und bei Nässe ist die 0 schnell erreicht.
Mann muss ihn halt mögen den Nobby, oder nicht 


Kein Post ohne Bild:


----------



## ben1982 (22. Januar 2013)

Hatte mi NN am HR nie Probleme. Am VR ist eine Null


----------



## hepp (23. Januar 2013)

wuttel schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Punkt, warum ich den MK den von Dir genannten Reifen vorziehe: Ich fahre gerne auch mal eine längere Tour, da ist man mit dem MK glaube ich (bzw. siehe Tests) besser bedient, gerade, was den Rollwiderstand angeht.



Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Neben dem sicherlich etwas höheren Rollwiderstand macht sich anfangs eher das erhöhte Mehrgewicht bemerkbar. Finde aber das das Plus an Grip, z. B auf nassen Wurzeln, diesen Umstand mehr als wett macht. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Pannenanfälligkeit deutlich abnimmt.
Lange Touren sind auch kein Problem, fahre ich auch. Sieh es doch einfach als zusätzliches Training  Spätestens nach der dritten Tour fällt es Dir nicht mehr auf.


----------



## ben1982 (23. Januar 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Neben dem sicherlich etwas höheren Rollwiderstand macht sich anfangs eher das erhöhte Mehrgewicht bemerkbar. Finde aber das das Plus an Grip, z. B auf nassen Wurzeln, diesen Umstand mehr als wett macht. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Pannenanfälligkeit deutlich abnimmt.
> Lange Touren sind auch kein Problem, fahre ich auch. Sieh es doch einfach als zusätzliches Training  Spätestens nach der dritten Tour fällt es Dir nicht mehr auf.



Also am Nobby mit Snake Skin hatte ich nie Pannen. Da braucht es kein FA oder ähnliches. Das Snake Skin ist genial. 

In Sachen Grip will ich auf den FA auch nicht mehr verzichten. Den fahre ich ebenfalls als Snake Skin


----------



## Patensen (24. Januar 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> ich würde beide scheiben nochmals auf die waage legen, und mir ein eindeutiges bild über den gewichtsunterschied machen.
> 
> die shimano Ice-tec scheiben wiegen zwischen 185-200g in (180mm)
> die formula ebenfalls in 180 bringt zwischen 112 und 120g auf die waage. und dass egal ob ein-oder zweiteilige scheibe.
> ...



Einspruch 
Shimano SM-RT86 180mm = 132g
Formula 2-teilig     180mm = 116g
Beide hier und selber gewogen. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist also nicht sooo groß.


----------



## Beaumont (25. Januar 2013)

Patensen schrieb:


> Einspruch
> Shimano SM-RT86 180mm = 132g
> Formula 2-teilig     180mm = 116g
> Beide hier und selber gewogen. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist also nicht sooo groß.



Kann ich so bestätigen!

 @Weezer
Mich würde ja echt interessieren wie du auf einen Mehrwert von 50% kommst!? Selbst mit Anschraubmaterial komme ich nicht über 150g bei der 180er Ice Tec!


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich finde das immer lustig. 
Mein Skeen hat derzeit mehr Dreck dran, als ich an Bauteilen sparen kann. Wie sich´s halt gehört ...


----------



## tane (25. Januar 2013)

(...aber vom verwenden schwerer bauteile wird der dreck auch nicht leichter ;-) ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (25. Januar 2013)

So, noch paar Teile, sowie Feinheiten und es ist fertig


----------



## Beaumont (25. Januar 2013)

@Keks_nascher

Seh gerade, du hast die Sram Griffe. Könntest du mal den Durchmesser an der Grifffläche (in der Mitte vom Griff) messen. Das wär sehr nett!

Sg


----------



## invalid (25. Januar 2013)

da haste aber ganz gut umgebaut. spielte am anfang auch mit dem gedanken die Fox gegen einen Revelation zu tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2013)

Würd die Ganganzeige noch runter roppen.
Find ich mal nen feinen Zug die Hinterradbremse wegzulassen,
das schont die Trails


----------



## Keks_nascher (25. Januar 2013)

@Beaumont: Durchmesser der Grifffläche sind ziemlich genau 30mm
 @schraeg: Die Ganganzeige ist auf den Bildern schon abgebaut . Bremsen werden die Shimano Zee. Mal sehen ob ich morgen zum Anbau, Leitungen kürzen und Entlüften komme


----------



## p3bbels (25. Januar 2013)

@ Keks nascher hast Du jetzt ein 18zoll genommen und ist der Sattel auf dem  Bild fahrfertig oder kommt die stütze noch rein?

Hast Du es mal gewogen dein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (25. Januar 2013)

Ja, ist ein 18". Stütze ist so blöd draußen weil das Bike am Montageständer hing. Wird dann natürlich noch geändert. Viele Sachen, wie Lenkerposition etc müssen noch angepasst werden 

Gewogen hab ich es nicht, hab leider keine geeignete Waage oder anderweitig die Möglichkeit das Bike zu wiegen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @Beaumont: Durchmesser der Grifffläche sind ziemlich genau 30mm
> @schraeg: Die Ganganzeige ist auf den Bildern schon abgebaut . Bremsen werden die Shimano Zee. Mal sehen ob ich morgen zum Anbau, Leitungen kürzen und Entlüften komme



Stimmt ! es sei mir verziehen ich bin schon was älter


----------



## Beaumont (26. Januar 2013)

@Keks_nascher
Danke, ahhrr wieder so schmale Dinger!

Beim Bremsen montieren inkl. Leitung kürzen brauchst du im normalfall nichts entlüften, schaden tuts aber natürlich trotzdem nicht ;-)

PS: Kette nicht vergessen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2013)

Beaumont schrieb:


> @Keks_nascher
> PS: Kette nicht vergessen!



Das is die neue Shimpanso XT Wireless !


----------



## ben1982 (26. Januar 2013)

Verbaut Radon auch die Billigversion der Schwalbereifen??? Ohne Snake Skin???

 @radon: Schämt Euch


----------



## ben1982 (26. Januar 2013)

Mal an alle Slide 150 Fahrer. Bin auch ein Slide 150 probegefahren, mir kam es aber so vor als würde der Umwerferzug an der Wippe und am Rahmen schleifen. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen bis jetzt???


----------



## invalid (26. Januar 2013)

es sind immerhin evo und keine performance drauf....

Da meine Formula ja nun nach 100km bei Radon im Service ist, frage ich mich ob ich sie nicht auch gleich gegen die Shimano austauschen soll. Am HT war ich mit meiner SLX von allen meinen Bremsen immer recht happy. doch was am Slide, SLX, XT oder doch ZEE (soll ja etwas soft sein)?`


----------



## invalid (26. Januar 2013)

@ben1982 

am Rahmen liegt er an, wie bei allen bike. Wenn er an der Wippe schleift da ist er vllt zu kurz. Konnte aber bisher sowas nicht feststellen, ich schau dann mal eben an meinem.


----------



## ben1982 (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn dann Xt oder eben XTR Trail. Die SLX ist nicht schlecht. Fährt meine Frau am schweren 29er Pedelec und die beißt Top. Jedoch find ich die Haptik nicht so toll wie bei XT und XTR.


----------



## invalid (26. Januar 2013)

tendiere auch eher zur XT, aufgrund des wohl etwas besseren Hebels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Bild von meinem.

Haben eure Slide's eigentlich einen Schutzaufkleber am Unterrohr ?


----------



## a13 (26. Januar 2013)

Bei mir waren an der RX nach guten 1000km die Beläge hinten durch --


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2013)

hat schon mal einer am slide ed 160 2012 durchgehende schaltzüge verlegt? 
wenn ja wie und wo lang?
sollte nächste woche meinen slide rahmen bekommen und will dann so schnell wie
möglich aufbauen


----------



## invalid (26. Januar 2013)

Also meines hat einen unterrohrschutz.


----------



## ben1982 (26. Januar 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal ein Bild von meinem.
> 
> Haben eure Slide's eigentlich einen Schutzaufkleber am Unterrohr ?



Schönes Bike. Aber bitte mach den hässlichen und farblich unpassenden Kettenstrebenschutz weg.


----------



## ben1982 (26. Januar 2013)

a13 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren an der RX nach guten 1000km die Beläge hinten durch --



Und? Hatte an den XT schon nach 870 km neue drauf. Kommt eben auf das Gelände an. An meinen Avids waren die Beläge nach 1200 km runter und an meinem Hardtail hatte ich die Formular K18 erst nach 3500 km gewechselt.


----------



## a13 (26. Januar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Und? Hatte an den XT schon nach 870 km neue drauf. Kommt eben auf das Gelände an. An meinen Avids waren die Beläge nach 1200 km runter und an meinem Hardtail hatte ich die Formular K18 erst nach 3500 km gewechselt.



Der gefühlt "frühe" Wechsel liegt ja auch am Fahrprofil und dem - in meinem Fall - schweren Fahrer 
Wollte halt was zum Bremsenthema im Bilderthread beitragen 





Unterrohrschutz aus Schlamm


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eine transparte Folie, 50mm breit, als Unterrohrschutz aufgetragen.Mache ich bei jedem Bike, hält seit Jahren. 
Beläge halten seit 2500km. Werden sicherlich noch weitere 2000 halten, ich fahre aber auch kein hartes Gelände und bin leicht.


----------



## hesinde2006 (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (26. Januar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich habe eine transparte Folie, 50mm breit, als Unterrohrschutz aufgetragen.Mache ich bei jedem Bike, hält seit Jahren.
> Beläge halten seit 2500km. Werden sicherlich noch weitere 2000 halten, ich fahre aber auch kein hartes Gelände und bin leicht.



Dann bremst Du nie!!! Also schleifen sich Deine gerade so nach dann 4500 km runter  

Was für ein Bike ist das denn. Ein MTB bestimmt nicht. Zumindest kein artgerecht gefahrenes. Sogar im flachen ist das extrem lang. Ich wieg auch grad so um die 74kg fahrfertig mit Rucksack. Aber 4500 km???


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2013)

Slide AM 5. Ich bremse sehr viel vorne. Bin auch erst 19T HM damit gefahren. Bremsen ? Wozu...da verliert man Schwung


----------



## ben1982 (26. Januar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Slide AM 5. Ich bremse sehr viel vorne. Bin auch erst 19T HM damit gefahren. Bremsen ? Wozu...da verliert man Schwung



Bergabrollen kann jeder tr.....! Bei technischen Passagen musst eben auch bremsen. Auch bei schnellen bergab muss man am HR bremsen um richtig in die Kurven zu "sliden"/ driften.


----------



## CAPITO (26. Januar 2013)

Wegen dem Unterrohrschutz werde ich mal bei Radon anfragen, ob bei mir auch einer dran sein müsste.
 @ben1982
Aktuell ist schon ein anderer Kettenstrebenschutz dran, der sah echt schei... aus.


----------



## konamatze (26. Januar 2013)

Also beim mir haben die Belege auch keine 800km gehalten(Avid Elixir).

 Gruß Matze


----------



## tane (26. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hat schon mal einer am slide ed 160 2012 durchgehende schaltzüge verlegt?
> wenn ja wie und wo lang?
> sollte nächste woche meinen slide rahmen bekommen und will dann so schnell wie
> möglich aufbauen



reverb nicht verwendet (schwer, 125mm zu wenig, der umständliche slack im "zug")-schaltzug in den reverbhalterungen unterseite oberrohr, zuganschlag:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/origin8-clamp-on-single-frame-cable-stop-black-349-mm-prod26489/
funktioniert tops
(die originale zugführung kommt vom selben ingenieur wie die reifenfreiheit...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2013)

@ tane

klingt gut und kanns mir auch gut vorstellen  hast du trotzdem vieleicht mal ein bild von deiner montage das du posten kannst?


----------



## tane (26. Januar 2013)

manana, sitz schon im nachtgwand da & will nimmer in keller (draußen hier minus10)


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2013)

hajo, muß ja auch net sofort sein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal ein Bild von meinem.
> 
> Haben eure Slide's eigentlich einen Schutzaufkleber am Unterrohr ?



Bei mir is auch ne Klarsichfolie druff. Hab zusätzlich da wo's die Züge an den Rahmen kommen/könnten noch mit Klarsichtfolie abgeklebt.



ben1982 schrieb:


> Bergabrollen kann jeder tr.....! Bei technischen Passagen musst eben auch bremsen. Auch bei schnellen bergab *muss* man am HR bremsen um richtig in die Kurven zu "sliden"/ driften.




Muss ? Müssen muss man nur streben und Steuern zahlen und selbst bei letzterem hat man die Wahl ! Ich bin der Meinung das die wirklich guten Fahrer keine Spuren im Wald hinterlassen un das geht nur ohne sliden/driften. Und das geht auch ohne "Fahrtechnik-Übergott" zu sein !
Aber was soll man noch anderes erwarten wenn ich mir die ganzen "Schredder"-  oder "Bock auf Ballern"- Filmchen hier im Forum so anschaue. Man kriegts ja vorgemacht 

Bild ? Da ganz links da isser, der Frosch'n


----------



## Sylan (27. Januar 2013)

also mein neues Schwarzen slide hat auch kein unterrohrschutz, denke mal das der schwarze lack unempfindlicher gegenüber dem grünen slide lack ist.
hab noch kein grünes slide gesehen in freier wildbahn aber auf dem bild sieht die farbe aus wie von meinem der blaue hinterbau.. eher sehr glatt wo meine rahmenfarbe  eher rau ist. 
@ CAPITO wenn du bei radon nachfragst kannst du ja mal die antwort von radon hier schreiben.
gruss sylan


----------



## tane (27. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... keine Spuren im Wald hinterlassen un das geht nur ohne sliden/driften. ...



die spuren liefern doch den "waldmeistern" nur die ausreden, die sie brauchen: "die mtbs (zer)stören die natur!" - also bitte: keine brems- & schleuderspuren, keine blockierenden hinterräder!
ich weiß, hinterrad versetzen ist manchmal viel schwieriger als um die ecke radieren...
in unserer "gang" gilt alles was man am trail  an blockierendem hinterrad hört & als spur sieht schon als kleiner "fail"...


----------



## ben1982 (27. Januar 2013)

@schraeg: ab 1500 hm gibt's nicht mehr viel Wald also geht auch nichts kaputt. Das Sliden mach ich da, wo nix kaputt gehen kann. Entweder auf Schotterpisten oder eben auf freigegebenen MTB Strecken. 

Mein Post bezog sich nur auf einen anderen. Mir persönlich geht nichts mehr auf den Sa.. als Naturzerstörung. Ob vom Biker oder Wanderern. Ich muss mich recht oft aufregen und wundern wohin die Leute so ihren Müll abladen.

Ach ja, richtig lesen wär auch nicht schlecht. Das müssen hat sich auf das Sliden bezogen und nicht man muss in jeder Kurve Sliden. Ohne Bremsen in der Kurve auch kein Sliden. 

Ob man Sliden möchte oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## koellefornia (27. Januar 2013)

Sylan schrieb:


> also mein neues Schwarzen slide hat auch kein unterrohrschutz, denke mal das der schwarze lack unempfindlicher gegenüber dem grünen slide lack ist.
> hab noch kein grünes slide gesehen in freier wildbahn aber auf dem bild sieht die farbe aus wie von meinem der blaue hinterbau.. eher sehr glatt wo meine rahmenfarbe  eher rau ist.
> @ CAPITO wenn du bei radon nachfragst kannst du ja mal die antwort von radon hier schreiben.
> gruss sylan



Ist das Slide mittlerweile lackiert? 
Gängig sind heute Pulver beschichten und eloxieren. 
Meinst ist eloxiert... da braucht man keine Schutzfolie. 

Gesendet von meinem Sensation mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sylan (27. Januar 2013)

ups sorry  dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt,  ist wohl pulver beschichtet zumindest der hinterbau, der rahmen  könnte auch pulver sein  sieht aber anderst aus , eher rau und der hinterbau ist eher glatt..
aber gut, hier sollen ja eher bilder her und kein diskussion über einzelne teil..  bevor es wieder ärcher gibt ;-)


----------



## koellefornia (27. Januar 2013)

konamatze schrieb:


> Also beim mir haben die Belege auch keine 800km gehalten(Avid Elixir).
> 
> Gruß Matze



Meine haben über 3000km und sind noch ok. Vorne habe ich die bei 2 1/2tsd km vorsorglich ausgetauscht,  da ich auf'm Alpinen Trip nicht in Not geraten wollte. 

Und ich wohne nicht in Holland.  

Es kommt halt viel auf's Gelände an. 
Auf den persönlichen Fahrstil und natürlich auf sauber Montage der Bremsättel. 

Ich fahr die Elixir CR mit original Avid metallischen Belägen. 

Gesendet von meinem Sensation mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koellefornia (27. Januar 2013)

Sylan schrieb:


> ups sorry  dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt,  ist wohl pulver beschichtet zumindest der hinterbau, der rahmen  könnte auch pulver sein  sieht aber anderst aus , eher rau und der hinterbau ist eher glatt..
> aber gut, hier sollen ja eher bilder her und kein diskussion über einzelne teil..  bevor es wieder ärcher gibt ;-)



Vielleicht ist ja dann am Hauptrahmen doch immer noch eloxiert. 
Meinst hat eine rauhe Oberfläche vom Strahlen. Da Eloxal diese Oberflächenstruktur nicht verschließt fühlt es sich rauh an. 

Da Pulverbeschichten eine Art aufschmelzen von Kunststoff ist, ergibt sich für gewöhnlich eine glatte Oberfläche. 

Gesendet von meinem Sensation mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## CAPITO (27. Januar 2013)

@Sylan, sobald ich Antwort habe, poste ich es hier.


----------



## ben1982 (27. Januar 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> @Sylan, sobald ich Antwort habe, poste ich es hier.



Liegt in der Oberpfalz so wenig Schnee???


----------



## CAPITO (27. Januar 2013)

Das Bild habe ich vor ca. 2 Wochen gemacht, momentan liegt schon mehr Schnee, aber auch nur etwa 10 cm.


----------



## Martin.P (27. Januar 2013)

Hier kommt mein Schatz:


----------



## ben1982 (27. Januar 2013)

Hatte die letzten 6 1/2 Jahre sehr viel in der Oberpfalz gebiked. Schöne verlassene Trails. Sowas gibts kaum noch in Deutschland. Auch bei mehrtagestouren kaum Menschen und fast nie andere Biker. Mega Wurzeltrails und Ausblicke ala Kanada 

Absoluter Geheimtipp.

Das Gebiet um Arber, Osser und Geiskopf wird total unterschätzt. Geniale Preise bei Übernachtungen, wenn nötig Guides und super Essen und Bier.

Schöne Grüße in die Oberpfalz


----------



## McZappenduster (27. Januar 2013)

zwar offtopic aber ich stimme dir voll zu ben1982, also kleiner junger viel im bayrischen wald gewesen und die landschaft is zum biken echt spitze, großer arber kenn ich noch gut als kleiner stippi


----------



## CAPITO (27. Januar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Hatte die letzten 6 1/2 Jahre sehr viel in der Oberpfalz gebiked. Schöne verlassene Trails. Sowas gibts kaum noch in Deutschland. Auch bei mehrtagestouren kaum Menschen und fast nie andere Biker. Mega Wurzeltrails und Ausblicke ala Kanada
> 
> Absoluter Geheimtipp.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Grüße 
Ja, wir sind schon zufrieden mit unserem Bikerevier . Die Region wird wirklich etwas unterschätzt, aber somit haben wir die Trail's für uns.

Schöne Grüße zurück


----------



## konamatze (27. Januar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Hatte die letzten 6 1/2 Jahre sehr viel in der Oberpfalz gebiked. Schöne verlassene Trails. Sowas gibts kaum noch in Deutschland. Auch bei mehrtagestouren kaum Menschen und fast nie andere Biker. Mega Wurzeltrails und Ausblicke ala Kanada
> 
> Absoluter Geheimtipp.
> 
> ...



Hey Ben!
Danke für den Tipp,hört sich ja gut an,dieses Jahr wird es mit Saalfelden nicht`s,daher suche ich noch ne Alternative.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (27. Januar 2013)

www.mountainbiken.arberland-bayerischer-wald.de

Dort gibt es eine gute Karte mit 40 Touren samt Tourenprofil. 

Am Geiskopf gibt es einen Park. 

MTB-Zone

www.bikepark.net/


----------



## tane (27. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> @ tane
> 
> klingt gut und kanns mir auch gut vorstellen  hast du trotzdem vieleicht mal ein bild von deiner montage das du posten kannst?



nicht grandios die bilder, aber ich hoffe man siehts...
(ich vermute, die originale "zugführung" funktioniert auch nicht viel schlechter, aber eine sooo primitive lösung wollt ich nicht dauernd sehen...)

das schneidige gummischürzchen verhindert übrigens wirkungsvoll, daß dauernd steinchen den umwerfer blockieren, & sein style natürlich...


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Januar 2013)

super, vielen dank für die bilder werd mir auch son teil bestellen, aber von problem solvers, die werden von cosmic sports vertrieben hab ich heraus gefunden ...

http://problemsolversbike.com/products/backstop


----------



## tane (27. Januar 2013)

...erst hab ich auch den, von bike-components, bestellt, dann is mir irgendwann die geduld ausgegangen mit der endloslieferzeit & ich hab den auf den bildern bestellt & gleich bekommen. der is ausserdem noch in silber (wegen dem style wärs gwesen...schwarz hätt ja auch schlechter gepaßt...)


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (27. Januar 2013)

hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein radon...

*




desweiteren...
*ich möchte meinen dt swiss x1600 laufradsatz verkaufen. ca. 1600gr., ist ca 900km geloffen. lager laufen absolut sauber. hat keinerlei  dellen, nur wenige unvermeidbare steinschlagspuren. Wenn jemand interesse hat, schreibt mir ne pn!

gruß 
alex


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Januar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ...erst hab ich auch den, von bike-components, bestellt, dann is mir irgendwann die geduld ausgegangen mit der endloslieferzeit & ich hab den auf den bildern bestellt & gleich bekommen. der is ausserdem noch in silber (wegen dem style wärs gwesen...schwarz hätt ja auch schlechter gepaßt...)



wie schnell hast den bekommen und was haste bezahlt (und wie)
kann ja sein das ich den anderen bei cosmic auch nur mit lieferzeit bekomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (27. Januar 2013)

engl. pfund 12,99 (5,99 das ding + 7 versand)
26.6. bestellt, 27.6. versendet (soweit ich das rückverfolgen kann)


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Januar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> @_schraeg_: ab 1500 hm gibt's nicht mehr viel Wald also geht auch nichts kaputt.


 
Sehe ich nicht so, da gerade die Vegetation in höheren Lagen empfindlich ist. Wenn Du "nur" in Geröllfeldern  "driftest" ist das sicher ok, aber es ist leider nicht selten, daß man kaputte Moos/Flechtenfelder oder breit rausgerissen Grasnarben in den Bergen sieht.


----------



## ben1982 (28. Januar 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, da gerade die Vegetation in höheren Lagen empfindlich ist. Wenn Du "nur" in Geröllfeldern  "driftest" ist das sicher ok, aber es ist leider nicht selten, daß man kaputte Moos/Flechtenfelder oder breit rausgerissen Grasnarben in den Bergen sieht.



Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen!

Hab bereits oben geschrieben wo ich das mache. 

Ansonsten bin ich voll Deiner Meinung. Mit bedacht fahren. Das kann leider nicht jeder. Siehe dazu auch Isar-Trails.

Jedoch darf man auch nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein, denn Du fährst bestimmt auch über nasse Trails und beschädigst so die Erdoberfläche. Ode fährst Du nur auf Straßen, angelegten Schotterwegen und nur auf absolut trockenen Trails und z.B nie duch Matschpützen???

Im Leben nicht


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Januar 2013)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier mal mein radon...
> 
> ...



Ich hab Dich gesehen!  Heuer wieder?


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (28. Januar 2013)

natürlich  aber diesmal 24h


----------



## CAPITO (28. Januar 2013)

@ Sylan, Antwort zu Schutzfolie am Unterrohr.

[FONT="]Beide Slide 150 8.0 Varianten werden [B][FONT="]ohne[/FONT][/B] Unterrohrschutzfolie ausgeliefert.

[/FONT]


----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

dann frag ich mich warum ich eine dran habe...


----------



## Keks_nascher (28. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist ebenfalls Folie am Rahmen 

PS: Wollte eigentlich Bilder von meinem fertigen Slide nachliefern, leider ist meine nagelneue Zee von Werk aus Undicht . Deshalb heißts jetzt warten.


----------



## CAPITO (28. Januar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> dann frag ich mich warum ich eine dran habe...



ich mich auch.

Aber nur bei denen in Lime, sehe ich das so richtig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2013)

welchen durchmesser hat das slide ed 160 sattelrohr ... 34,8 kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (28. Januar 2013)

Zitat:
------------------------------------------------------------
Bei mir ist ebenfalls Folie am Rahmen ;-)

PS: Wollte eigentlich Bilder von meinem fertigen Slide nachliefern, leider ist meine nagelneue Zee von Werk aus Undicht . Deshalb heißts jetzt warten.
------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist eine Zee?


----------



## Keks_nascher (28. Januar 2013)

Shimano Zee Bremse . Ich werd die Formula RX nicht fahren, die wird gleich verkauft. Falls jemand Interesse hat, PN


----------



## McZappenduster (28. Januar 2013)

ich habe das grüne 150 8.0 und bei mir ist auch schutzfolie am unterrohr dran 

wenn mein umbauprojekt, welches nahezu das gesamte bike betrifft fertig ist, dann kommen natürlich auch bilder, habe es als unnütz erachtet ein serien slide zu posten, hat doch jeder


----------



## invalid (28. Januar 2013)

das ganze bike? was haste denn alles vor?`


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> welchen durchmesser hat das slide ed 160 sattelrohr ... 34,8 kann das sein?




grad selber gefunden danke


----------



## tane (29. Januar 2013)

...um diese zeit schlaf i schon! ("schönheits"schlaf!)


----------



## Beaumont (29. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> grad selber gefunden danke



Sollten eigentlich 31,6 sein wie beim 140er Modell (Modellreihe 2012)!


----------



## tane (29. Januar 2013)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Sollten eigentlich 31,6 sein wie beim 140er Modell (Modellreihe 2012)!



durchmesser sattelstütze = sattelrohr???


----------



## Beaumont (29. Januar 2013)

Ohh sorry, hatte in der Schnelle Sattelstütze gelesen anstatt Sattelrohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand evtl n alternative Lösung zum verlegen des Umwerferschaltzuges? Sieht beim Slide sehr suboptimal aus.


----------



## tane (29. Januar 2013)

post 2213-guckst du!


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2013)

Deine Zugführung ist falsch herum, wurde hier schon mehrfach besprochen, es gibt Lösungen...mußt mal weiter vorne suchen, ich hab das mit Bilder dokumentiert (es ist nicht die Lösung von @tane)


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Januar 2013)

naja wenn ich Bohrungen am Oberrohr hätte tats Sinn machen. Ich dreh dir führung einfach mal um. Ansonsten nehm ich ne Schalthülse und mach die mit Kabelbindern an der Führung fest. Hab gesehen das es am Rahmen etwas scheuert.


----------



## ben1982 (29. Januar 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> ich habe das grüne 150 8.0 und bei mir ist auch schutzfolie am unterrohr dran
> 
> wenn mein umbauprojekt, welches nahezu das gesamte bike betrifft fertig ist, dann kommen natürlich auch bilder, habe es als unnütz erachtet ein serien slide zu posten, hat doch jeder



Ist und bleibt Serie. Nee andere Farbe wäre nett


----------



## ben1982 (29. Januar 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> naja wenn ich Bohrungen am Oberrohr hätte tats Sinn machen. Ich dreh dir führung einfach mal um. Ansonsten nehm ich ne Schalthülse und mach die mit Kabelbindern an der Führung fest. Hab gesehen das es am Rahmen etwas scheuert.



Die Bremsleitung ist auch beschi... verlegt. Das war eins der Dinge die mich total am Slide 140 genervt haben, hinzu kam noch die bescheidene Zugverlegung über das Unterrohr. 

Am 150 ist es etwas besser geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Januar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung ist auch beschi... verlegt. Das war eins der Dinge die mich total am Slide 140 genervt haben, hinzu kam noch die bescheidene Zugverlegung über das Unterrohr.
> 
> Am 150 ist es etwas besser geworden



Hab aber n ED160...


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2013)

so... erste runde bike discount...
heut ed 160 bekommen, dazu bestellt war steuersatz+einbau
bekommen: rahmen ohne eingebauten steuersatz , dieser war einfach im karton gelegen
und nach genauerem ansehen verdrücktes steuerrohr gesehen ... reklamation angerufen -> rahmen incl. nicht eingebauten steuersatz geht morgen zurück


----------



## ur-anus (29. Januar 2013)

klingt ja toll... mein ed 160 rahmen kommt diese woche, auch mit steuersatzmontage und sonstiger montagevorbereitung...
ich bin gespannt


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2013)

ich drück dir die daumen!


----------



## Keks_nascher (29. Januar 2013)

Verdrücktes Steuerrohr? Eingedellt oder wie?


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Januar 2013)

ja auf der oberseite von vorn.
sieht aus die gegen irgendwas gerades gestoßen


----------



## radonaut (30. Januar 2013)

ist das nicht auf dem Petersberg?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (30. Januar 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl n alternative Lösung zum verlegen des Umwerferschaltzuges? Sieht beim Slide sehr suboptimal aus.



Gibt es so einen Halter unter dem Tretlager, wo die Bowdenzüge durchlaufen, auch für eine Bremsleitung?


----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2013)

Bei artgerechter Haltung in Finale


----------



## Icetiger212 (31. Januar 2013)

Ich würd die leitung auch lieber oben lang laufen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (31. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so... erste runde bike discount...
> heut ed 160 bekommen, dazu bestellt war steuersatz+einbau
> bekommen: rahmen ohne eingebauten steuersatz , dieser war einfach im karton gelegen
> und nach genauerem ansehen verdrücktes steuerrohr gesehen ... reklamation angerufen -> rahmen incl. nicht eingebauten steuersatz geht morgen zurück



Hab den selben Rahmen heute bekommen... Trotz order nix plangefräst und den steuersatz nicht eingebaut
Werd mir mein geld für die montage wiederholen und es dann wie immer selber machen


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Januar 2013)

hab meinen rahmen nun doch behalten,hab mir nen dorn gedreht der genau in das steuerrohr passt und hab damit die delle gerichtet. hab dafür noch nen rabatt bekommen in der form das ich in nem shop meiner wahl den steuersatz einbauen lassen kann die rechnung dann per mail an h&s schick und den betrag dann zurückerstattet bekomm.
nen neuen rahmen hätte ich keinen bekommen können weil keine in 18" mehr da sind...
und wegen dem nicht eingebauten steuersatz da hab ich natürlich die 25 euro auch zurück bekommen.


----------



## konamatze (31. Januar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab meinen rahmen nun doch behalten,hab mir nen dorn gedreht der genau in das steuerrohr passt und hab damit die delle gerichtet.



Das ist aber Mutig(Risse),dann war die Delle wohl auch nicht so groß,aber ich hätte es warscheinlich auch nicht anders gemacht.


 Gruß Matze


----------



## ben1982 (31. Januar 2013)

So,

vorerst letzte Ausbaustufe. Exklusiver geht Radon fahren nicht mehr 
Limitierter Rahmen 

Limitierte Reifen 

Nur die orangenfarbenen Schriftzüge passen mir nicht, irgendein Makel muss das Rad ja haben


----------



## filiale (31. Januar 2013)

ui ui ui, auch wenn es mir pers. zu viel weiß wäre, RESPEKT vor der Arbeit


----------



## ben1982 (31. Januar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> ui ui ui, auch wenn es mir pers. zu viel weiß wäre, RESPEKT vor der Arbeit



War zuerst nicht beabsichtigt. Ziel war aber ein absolutes Unikat. Mut war Vorraussetzung.


----------



## ur-anus (31. Januar 2013)

sieht gut aus... du willst das rad aber nicht in diesem keller stehen lassen oder?


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Februar 2013)

konamatze schrieb:


> Das ist aber Mutig(Risse),dann war die Delle wohl auch nicht so groß,aber ich hätte es warscheinlich auch nicht anders gemacht.
> 
> 
> Gruß Matze




ja also sooo groß war die delle auch wieder nicht ... die unrundheit lag bei ca 3,5-4 zehnteln auf eine länge von  ca 10-12mm


----------



## ben1982 (1. Februar 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> sieht gut aus... du willst das rad aber nicht in diesem keller stehen lassen oder?



Da ist noch eine Sicherheitstür davor. Außerdem noch am Boden verankert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (1. Februar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> vorerst letzte Ausbaustufe. Exklusiver geht Radon fahren nicht mehr
> Limitierter Rahmen
> ...



Es gibt doch weiße Reifenstifte, mit einer ruhigen Hand könntest du das orange so loswerden

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben1982 (1. Februar 2013)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Es gibt doch weiße Reifenstifte, mit einer ruhigen Hand könntest du das orange so loswerden
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Pfusch 

Ich lebe lieber damit. Wenn ich die Stifspuren sehen würde, dann


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. Februar 2013)

Dann schmeiß dir ne orange Trinkflasche in den Halter rein, oder nimm ne durchsichtige und trink Orangensaft


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

mein geschmack ists nichts, Unikat hin oder her, mit dem Bike würde ich nicht freiwillig draußen fahren. aber das kann dir ja zum glück egal sein.


----------



## ben1982 (1. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> mein geschmack ists nichts, Unikat hin oder her, mit dem Bike würde ich nicht freiwillig draußen fahren. aber das kann dir ja zum glück egal sein.



Stimmt  Mit Neid kann ich leben 

Sagt der mit dem häßlichen Slide


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

In dam fall hats nichts mehr mit Neid zu tun. Mir gefiel dein gesamter Aufbau sogar verdammt gut,  ja bis du auf die Weißbandreifen gekommen bis. Unikat wars schon vorher, die Reifen schrecken mich persönlich eher ab. 

PS: Den Rahmen habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen für meinen HT Neuaufbau auch gekauft. 2011er ZR Race Rahmen in Grün/Blau. Mein Aufbau wird aber deutlich un-Unikat-iger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (1. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> In dam fall hats nichts mehr mit Neid zu tun. Mir gefiel dein gesamter Aufbau sogar verdammt gut,  ja bis du auf die Weißbandreifen gekommen bis. Unikat wars schon vorher, die Reifen schrecken mich persönlich eher ab.
> 
> PS: Den Rahmen habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen für meinen HT Neuaufbau auch gekauft. 2011er ZR Race Rahmen in Grün/Blau. Mein Aufbau wird aber deutlich un-Unikat-iger.



Die Reifen sind ein Versuch. Mal schaun wie die sich machen   Sollten erst die GEAX MEZCAL in gesamt Weiß werden.

Zudem sind die Reifen schwer zu bekommen und machen das ganze noch etwas seltener 

Ziel war ein Radon das nicht jeder hat, und die Reifen erhöhen die Chaunce nochmals.

Das die Reifen nicht jedem gefallen werden war mir schon klar. 

Das mit dem Neid war übrigens nur Ironie


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

ich weis das Ironie war, aber in dem Fall lag die Ironie nicht weit weg von der Wahrheit. Ich würds mich schwarzen Reifen schöner finde. Eher vllt mal Weiße Felgen oder speichennippel probieren. die kombo weiß/grün ist sexy, keine Frage!


----------



## ben1982 (1. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> ich weis das Ironie war, aber in dem Fall lag die Ironie nicht weit weg von der Wahrheit. Ich würds mich schwarzen Reifen schöner finde. Eher vllt mal Weiße Felgen oder speichennippel probieren. die kombo weiß/grün ist sexy, keine Frage!



Ja, aber die Reifen sind seltener als weiße Felgen etc. 

Die Optik interesiert doch niemanden 

Und? Welche Farbkomi bekommt dein Freaky HT???


----------



## Robby2107 (1. Februar 2013)

Muß auch sagen, daß es nicht mein Ding ist. 

Aber jedem wie´s ihm gefällt. Hoffe das bleibt auch ein Unikat ...


----------



## ben1982 (1. Februar 2013)

Mit schwarzen und weißen Reifen

Unterschied??? 10 min. Reifenwechsel


----------



## DannyCalifornia (1. Februar 2013)

Mit schwarzen Reifen find ichs cool, auch wenns mir zu viel weiß is, aber sieht trotzdem gut aus. Mit weißen Reifen siehts aus, wie n Kinderbike von Lego ^^ Aber Geschmäcker sind ja GSD verschieden.


----------



## konamatze (1. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es mit den Weißen Reifen Cool,mit den schwarz eher Langweilig.Auch wenn die Farbe(Grün) nicht mein Geschmack ist 

 Gruß Matze


----------



## CAPITO (2. Februar 2013)

@ben1982, sieht gut aus, ich persönlich würde es mit den schwarzen Reifen fahren, obwohl, je öfter ich es anschaue, gefallen mir irgendwie die weißen auch.

Bleiben die Seitenwände der Reifen eigentlich so schön weiß, oder verschmutzen die irgendwann mal.


----------



## ben1982 (2. Februar 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> @ben1982, sieht gut aus, ich persönlich würde es mit den schwarzen Reifen fahren, obwohl, je öfter ich es anschaue, gefallen mir irgendwie die weißen auch.
> 
> Bleiben die Seitenwände der Reifen eigentlich so schön weiß, oder verschmutzen die irgendwann mal.



Werden bestimmt dunkler. Hab mich aber mit Reifen eingedeckt.


----------



## ArtVandelay (2. Februar 2013)

Hey,
weiß jemand das genaue Modell dieses Rades?
Müsste ein Team 7 sein, aber welches Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (2. Februar 2013)

2007 oder 2008


----------



## Pretorianer (5. Februar 2013)

Der erste Test meines Slide 150 8.0 auf steirischem Boden erfolgreich und mit einem breiten Grinsen absolviert


----------



## McZappenduster (5. Februar 2013)

Pretorianer schrieb:


> Der erste Test meines Slide 150 8.0 auf steirischem Boden erfolgreich und mit einem breiten Grinsen absolviert


Hübsch  aber Aufkleber an der Gabel entfernen


----------



## Wotan2310 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub der Achsspanner vorne soll nach oben zeigen.


----------



## ben1982 (5. Februar 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Hübsch  aber Aufkleber an der Gabel entfernen



Entfern sie nicht. Passt schon so wie es ist


----------



## ben1982 (5. Februar 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Achsspanner vorne soll nach oben zeigen.



Normalerweise nach hinten weg wenn möglich (unter der Gabel)


----------



## McZappenduster (5. Februar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Entfern sie nicht. Passt schon so wie es ist



Ich meine ja auch nur den kleinen Warnhinweis, nicht die Fox Decals


----------



## ben1982 (5. Februar 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Ich meine ja auch nur den kleinen Warnhinweis, nicht die Fox Decals


----------



## Mithras (5. Februar 2013)

Bald hat mich die Slidegemeinde wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (6. Februar 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Achsspanner vorne soll nach oben zeigen.


 
Der Schnellspanner sollte unter der Gabel "quer" sitzen und nicht nach oben!
Wurde in der MountainBike erst so dann wieder anders rum beschrieben!!!


----------



## Pretorianer (6. Februar 2013)

danke für den Hinweis mit dem Achsspanner - mal sehen wie ich den verdrehen kann (wird ja in gewinde solang eingedreht bis er dann gespannt werden kann)

Warnhinweisaufkleber wird auch noch entfernt - heute gehts wenn das Wetter noch besser wird zur ausgedehnten 2ten Runde ^^


----------



## Themeankitty (6. Februar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Bald hat mich die Slidegemeinde wieder ...



Sauba, welches wirds denn ?


----------



## Mithras (6. Februar 2013)

Bisher isses "nur" ein 18" Slide ED Rahmen von 2010, der noch nicht in meinen Händen ist aber so hoffe ich bald 

passenden LRS, Sattel, Bremse, Sattelstütze habe ich auch schon und ggf. auch ne Gabel.. .. Hach ich mag Bike basteln ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2013)

Eh, wiedermal ne ganze seite nur gequatsche ! BILDAAAAA:





bewusst unscharf


----------



## konamatze (6. Februar 2013)

Hihihi,beim Pipi machen!!!

  Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (6. Februar 2013)

Pretorianer schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweis mit dem Achsspanner - mal sehen wie ich den verdrehen kann (wird ja in gewinde solang eingedreht bis er dann gespannt werden kann)
> 
> Warnhinweisaufkleber wird auch noch entfernt - heute gehts wenn das Wetter noch besser wird zur ausgedehnten 2ten Runde ^^



schnellspanner soll lt fox schon nach oben zeigen. das passt schon.
man darf halt nicht alles glauben was in der bravo steht!


----------



## duc-748S (6. Februar 2013)

greg12 schrieb:


> schnellspanner soll lt fox schon nach oben zeigen. das passt schon.
> man darf halt nicht alles glauben was in der bravo steht!



Ist da denn nicht extra eine Aussparung um ihn eben nach hinten zeigen zu lassen?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg12 (6. Februar 2013)

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/index.html


----------



## fissenid (6. Februar 2013)

ich denke greg12 wollte diesen Link zeigen: http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/Content/Forks/32/InstructionsQR32mm.html

ja die Bike Bravo´s schreiben mal so und mal so!!!!


----------



## duc-748S (6. Februar 2013)

Okay, danke euch 
Dann passt das ja bei mir und ich wollte es schon demnächst mal ändern ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretorianer (7. Februar 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Hübsch  aber Aufkleber an der Gabel entfernen


Check!



Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Achsspanner vorne soll nach oben zeigen.


Check! (danke für die Hilfestellung mit der Anleitung hierbei ^^)


----------



## Wotan2310 (7. Februar 2013)

Nix zu danken


----------



## invalid (7. Februar 2013)

Gabel: Service
Dämpfer: Service
Bremse: Service
Gefahren:  200 km
Feelings: ;-(


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2013)

Wie hälst Du das Hinterrad in der Stellung.Ich seh da nix auf dem Bild...


----------



## invalid (7. Februar 2013)

Montageständer ist doch nicht zu übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2013)

Der Montageständer hält den Rahmen, ja schon klar, aber das Hinterrad, das fällt ohne Dämpfer nach unten und die Umlenkung schlägt gegen das Sitzrohr. Was hast Du zur Abstützung des Hinterrades gemacht, damit das nicht passiert ? Oder hat der Montageständer einen zweiten Arm damit man einmal den Rahmen (am Sattelrohr) festhalten kann und mit dem zweiten Arm das Hinterrad ?


----------



## invalid (7. Februar 2013)

das hinterrad stürzt beim Slide nicht ab, wenn man den Dämpfer ausbaut. Das hat quasi knapp unter der Nullposition ne art Anschlag. Das musste nicht zusätzlich halten.


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2013)

Ah ok, das ist beim Slide 140 anders.


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Gabel: Service
> Dämpfer: Service
> Bremse: Service
> Gefahren:  200 km
> Feelings: ;-(



200km???

Bin ich froh das ich ein Speci Fully fahre. Da wäre ich schon längst beim Service gewesen und hätte mir neue Dämpfer/Gabel einbauen lassen, und alles auf Garantie. Und nach 48 Std. wäre das auch passiert (länger hatte der Concept Store bis jetzt nie gebraucht)

Service kostet eben

Nerven oder eben Geld!!!

Hatte mit meinem Slide 140 auch nur Probleme. 

Die Hardtails von Radon sind zuverlässig, die Fullys leider nicht so. 

Die Größen haben auch das Ein oder Andere Problem, jedoch meist ein schnellen Service vor Ort. (Speci zumindest)


----------



## invalid (8. Februar 2013)

Wie kommst du drauf das ich dafür Geld hinlege? Das Bike ist einen Monat alt. ergo alles Garantie. Und naja, für Probleme der Zulieferer kann man Radon nur bedingt die schuld geben. Das kann dir überall passieren. Das einzige was am Versender service länger dauert ist der Versand.

Da spar ich lieber ein paar hundert Euro im Vergleich zum Spezi.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Da spar ich lieber ein paar hundert Euro im Vergleich zum Spezi.



paar Hundetr ist noch untertrieben würd ich sagen.
Service lebt&stirbt mit den Leuten vor Ort das kann man generell nur selten komplett für einen Hersteller pauschalisieren.

Nerven oder Geld ?
Geld ganz klar ! Die nerven macht sich der Mensch immer nur selber kaputt


----------



## p3bbels (8. Februar 2013)

Ich habe es selbst gemacht da ich gerne auch das ein oder andere am Bike schrauben will.
Ich hätte aber auch zu einem Radon Service Partner fahren können und der hätte die Abwicklung gemacht. Jedoch hätte das deutlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch genommen.
Die Lösung mit dem Händler vor Ort hat auf jeden Fall Ihren Charme und finde es auch gut. 
Jeder sollte das für sich entscheiden.

Radon kann nun wirklich nichts für den Fehler an der Gabel und denke Fox hätte auch lieber keine Service fälle.

Wo gehobelt wird fallen auch Späne. Wichtig ist nur wie man an die Beseitigung dran geht. Da bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## p3bbels (8. Februar 2013)

Ich find mein Slide immer noch Geil 

Hoffentlich kommt jetzt bald der Frühling


----------



## greg12 (8. Februar 2013)

lang lebe fox!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (8. Februar 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> 200km???
> 
> Bin ich froh das ich ein Speci Fully fahre. Da wäre ich schon längst beim Service gewesen und hätte mir neue Dämpfer/Gabel einbauen lassen, und alles auf Garantie. Und nach 48 Std. wäre das auch passiert (länger hatte der Concept Store bis jetzt nie gebraucht)
> 
> ...




Das hat nichts mit Radon zu tun, das liegt an den scheiß Fox Federelementen, die du wahrscheinlich auch hast ^^


----------



## tane (8. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Da spar ich lieber ein paar hundert Euro im Vergleich zum Spezi.



...also im allgemeinen haben die spezis, die gleichviel wie radons kosten sensationell miesere komponenten...bzw kosten die mit gleichwertigen komponenten schon bald das doppelte.
aber natürlich: am spezi enduro um 2800 können nicht die gleichen komponenten wie an meinem slide ed 9 "zicken", dort können höchstens solche ums halbe geld "zicken"


----------



## CAPITO (8. Februar 2013)

Ich finde mein Slide auch Top, und die CTD Kartusche die in der Fox am Slide eingebaut ist, wird wahrscheinlich auch bei anderen Bikes mit Fox Gabeln verbaut. 
Denke da gibts die gleichen Probleme.

Mein Radon Service Partner ist vor Ort , macht für mich also keinen Unterschied, ob Versender oder nicht.


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ...also im allgemeinen haben die spezis, die gleichviel wie radons kosten sensationell miesere komponenten...bzw kosten die mit gleichwertigen komponenten schon bald das doppelte.
> aber natürlich: am spezi enduro um 2800 können nicht die gleichen komponenten wie an meinem slide ed 9 "zicken", dort können höchstens solche ums halbe geld "zicken"



Naja, zeigt mir Dein Verständnis vom Bike. Nämlich keine. Nicht die Teile machen das Bike, sondern der Rahmen, also Geo und Kinematik. 

Zum allgemeinem Preisunterschied:

Bei Speci hab ich immer bis zu 20 Prozent herausgeholt.

Beispiel: Specialized Stumpi FSR Elite 2011 kostete regulär 2.999 Eur, minus 20 Prozent = 2.399,20 Eur. 

Die SLX Trigger und X.7 Umwerfer verkauft für 40,--

Macht also noch ca. 2360,-- Eur.  Für 200,-- Eur dann XTR Trigger und Umwerfer montiert. 

Lenker gegen Syntace Vector getausch , weitere 70,-- 

Einen neuen Hope / Sapim CXRay / ZTR Flow LRS
Für 480,-- macht dann ca. 3.130 Eur. 

Der original LRS ist als Winter LRS zusätzlich vorhanden!!!

Habe dann ein Bike mit kompletter XTR Ausstattung, mega Service (kaufe nur beim Concept Store) 

Fox Talas ist am Speci dank der Geo überflüssig. Die Allroundfähigkeit dank Brain um Welten besser als beim Slide 140 (hatte ich selbst)

Also für 130 Eur mehr habe ich mehr Service, schnelleren Servie. Einen Ansprechpartner den man telefonisch auch beim ersten Durchwählen erreicht. Den Versand bei Radon muss man auch noch berechnen, sind als nur 110,-- Unterschied, man vergesse nicht den original LRS. 

Bitte mal ein Stumpi fahren. Ihr werdet den Unterschied merken. Bestimmt!!! Und ich meine nicht die EVO Versionen!!!


Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen Radon. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber bei allen Fullys gibt es dank den FOX teilen Probleme. Das stimmt, jedoch muss man bei Concept Store max. 1 Woche warten. 

Zudem ersetzt Specialized auch Rahmen nach Ablauf der Garantie. 

Wenn man all das zusammenrechnet spart man im Endeffekt sogar Geld!!!



Zugegeben. Am 2013 Stumpi Elite geht die Rechnung nicht mehr ganz auf zum Slide 150. Aber das Stumpi darf auch mehr kosten. 

1. besserer Service
2. besserer Rahmen / Geo

Einfach mal fahren und genießen

Aber am wichtigsten: jeder muss zufrieden sein. Egal ob Stumpi oder Slide


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> paar Hundetr ist noch untertrieben würd ich sagen.
> Service lebt&stirbt mit den Leuten vor Ort das kann man generell nur selten komplett für einen Hersteller pauschalisieren.
> 
> Nerven oder Geld ?
> Geld ganz klar ! Die nerven macht sich der Mensch immer nur selber kaputt



Wohl noch nie in einem Specialized Concept Store gewesen???


----------



## tane (8. Februar 2013)

okok, mister fanboy!!!!
suum cuique!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> okok, mister fanboy!!!!
> suum cuique!



Naja, mit konstruktiver Kritik kann nicht jeder umgehen. Das hat nix mit Fanboy zu tun. Hab meine Ansicht wohl ausgiebig begründet. Bin selbst Radon gefahren und kann das auch vergleichen. Fahre momentan sogar noch drei Stück. 

Natürlich sind die Slides gute Räder. Das war Kritik auf hohem Niveau. 

Ging mir viel mehr um den Service bei Fullys und dem Nachteil bei Versendern.


----------



## tane (8. Februar 2013)

bin viel mit einem bis-unlängst-auch-spezi-fan-&-fahrer unterwegs, außer preis, gewicht & bruchanfälligkeit der rahmen wär mir beim spezi nix besonderes aufgefallen. bergauf eine spur besser als mein versenderrad - das lag an der lokomotive die im sattel saß & am doch deutlich geringeren gewicht, & bergab...hatte das versenderrad die nase vorn...also "geo & kinematic" sind nicht nur mir nicht "überlegen" vorgekommen..
gleiche federwege - 3facher preis beim spezi...
die vorzüge von händlerkauf versus versandkauf würde ich nicht gerade mit dieser marke zu belegen suchen...
bes. bei spezi scheint mir der "markenmalus" ganz eklatant zuzuschlagen - brauchst nur die hardtails anschaun, das is ja wohl nix mit "geo & kinematic", oder?
signifikant scheint mir auch zu sein, daß sie an keinen tests der bikebravos (wie immer man zu solchen tests & deren Aussagekraft jetzt stehen mag!) mehr teilnehmen: man scheut den vergleich, einen anderen schluss kann ich nicht ziehen.


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Februar 2013)

Die Speci fahren sind auch meist die, die nur damit an die Eisdiele fahren, um zu zeigen das ihr 6000â¬ Speci sooo toll ist oder einfach damit angeben wollen: "Kuck mal ich hab ein Specialized" !


----------



## DannyCalifornia (8. Februar 2013)

Bin ich der einzige, dem sich die Nackenhaare aufstellen bei der Diskussion?


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, dem sich die Nackenhaare aufstellen bei der Diskussion?



Nee. Sie wollen mi h nicht verstehen. Es ging mir nicht darum, dass Specialized besser ist. Naja, lesen ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Die Speci fahren sind auch meist die, die nur damit an die Eisdiele fahren, um zu zeigen das ihr 6000 Speci sooo toll ist oder einfach damit angeben wollen: "Kuck mal ich hab ein Specialized" !



Sinnfrei. 

Das liegt nicht an der Bikemarke, sondern am Fahrer.


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Februar 2013)

Es liegt an beiden, aber die Speci"Biker" denken dann, dass sie  etwas besonderes sind !
.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (8. Februar 2013)

/edit: Sorry hab was falsch gelesen, kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> bin viel mit einem bis-unlängst-auch-spezi-fan-&-fahrer unterwegs, außer preis, gewicht & bruchanfälligkeit der rahmen wär mir beim spezi nix besonderes aufgefallen. bergauf eine spur besser als mein versenderrad - das lag an der lokomotive die im sattel saß & am doch deutlich geringeren gewicht, & bergab...hatte das versenderrad die nase vorn...also "geo & kinematic" sind nicht nur mir nicht "überlegen" vorgekommen..
> gleiche federwege - 3facher preis beim spezi...
> die vorzüge von händlerkauf versus versandkauf würde ich nicht gerade mit dieser marke zu belegen suchen...
> bes. bei spezi scheint mir der "markenmalus" ganz eklatant zuzuschlagen - brauchst nur die hardtails anschaun, das is ja wohl nix mit "geo & kinematic", oder?
> signifikant scheint mir auch zu sein, daß sie an keinen tests der bikebravos (wie immer man zu solchen tests & deren Aussagekraft jetzt stehen mag!) mehr teilnehmen: man scheut den vergleich, einen anderen schluss kann ich nicht ziehen.



Du ließt aber nicht alle Berichte. Das Stumpjumper mit Brain wurde die letzten Jahre immer als bestes Bike seiner Klasse bewertet. 

Ich find die Tests von den Bikebravos sinnlos, da meist nur auf die Teile bezogen und nicht auf das Bike an sich. Und ich muss auch nicht ständig lesen wie toll die Marke XY sei....

Mittlerweile sind eher die Radonfahrer die, die sich damit brüsten...und nicht die Anderen. Ist mir auch egal, da selbst Radonfahrer

Außerdem fallen die Tests für die Slides gar nicht so gut aus. 

Ja, sie werden Überragend benotet. Aber wenn man die Berichte ließt, kommt bei mir das Gefühl auf das nur die Parts überragend bewertet werden. In Sachen Kinematik / Wippen steht da seit Jahren, dass es besser sein könnte und das die Plattform des Dämpfers nicht wirklich taugt (steht so sinngemäß drin)

Das die Leute sich immer gleich angegriffen fühlen müssen. 

Allgemein:

Ich meld mich nun ab. Sinnfreie Diskussion, da jeder auch ihr Slidefahrer immer davon ausgeht, dass das eigene Rad das beste ist. Wär auch doof zu zugeben das man ein kack Rad fährt und dafür auch noch 2500,-- bezahlt hat.  Nicht auf das Slide bezogen!!!


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Es liegt an beiden, aber die Speci"Biker" denken dann, dass sie  etwas besonderes sind !
> .



Du hast den letzten Schuss auch nicht gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (8. Februar 2013)

Ich denk nicht das mein Slide das beste Rad ist, werde es auch dieses Jahr verkaufen, und  wahrscheinlich auf eine andere Marke umsteigen, aber das 
Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis finde ich von Specialized schon lächerlich, Speci werd ich mir sicher keines kaufen ^^.
Naja Specialized wird ja regeltrecht gehyped, ich weis nicht an was das liegt, ist mir aber auch egal, ich kauf mir das Rad welches eine gutes Gesamtkonzept hat und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis muss stimmen, egal welcher Markenname draufsteht !


----------



## darkJST (8. Februar 2013)

War das nicht mal ne Galerie?





(und ja, es gibt auch Leute die ihr Carbon 29er Stumpi artgerecht halten...Nordkette Singletrail. Das Slide is meins)


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich denk nicht das mein Slide das beste Rad ist, werde es auch dieses Jahr verkaufen, und  wahrscheinlich auf eine andere Marke umsteigen, aber das
> Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis finde ich von Specialized schon lächerlich, Speci werd ich mir sicher keines kaufen ^^.
> Naja Specialized wird ja regeltrecht gehyped, ich weis nicht an was das liegt, ist mir aber auch egal, ich kauf mir das Rad welches eine gutes Gesamtkonzept hat und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis muss stimmen, egal welcher Markenname draufsteht !



Da sprichst Du ein wahres Wort  Warum die gehypped werden? Fahr mal ein Speci und Du wirst es verstehen. AUch finde ich die Designs sehr ansprechend. Wobei da Radon etwas zugelegt hat.

  @darkJST

Alles schöne Bikes. Aber das Stumpi ist schon am schönsten ;-)))


----------



## spider12 (8. Februar 2013)

dannycalifornia schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, dem sich die nackenhaare aufstellen bei der diskussion?



Nö  :d


----------



## tane (8. Februar 2013)

"Zudem ersetzt Specialized auch Rahmen nach Ablauf der Garantie."
das hat mein kollege ein paar mal in anspruch genommen...
& wie gesagt: ich sah keinen vorteil seiner brain/etc. kinematic gegenüber meinem 2000-bauern-canyon, bergauf nicht (außer 2kg differenz) & bergab auch nicht. spezi war top-of-the line carbon...
oder auch: bei unserem level von fahrkönnen sah man keinen unterschied durch die kinematiken, champions spüren vlt. schon einen...
service: natürlich mag ein ansprechpartner "vor ort" ein vorteil gegenüber einem nicht-vom-telefon-abheber sein

& nein, mein rad ist nicht das beste
& nein, keine eisdiele sondern durchaus ernstzunehmende trails
& schließlich nein, ich find die spezi-farben nicht schön sondern scheußlich, sorry.
& übrigens "concept store": erinnert fatal an "audi welt"! lifestyle at its finest! thanks, but no thanks!


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> "Zudem ersetzt Specialized auch Rahmen nach Ablauf der Garantie."
> das hat mein kollege ein paar mal in anspruch genommen...
> & wie gesagt: ich sah keinen vorteil seiner brain/etc. kinematic gegenÃ¼ber meinem â¬2000-bauern-canyon, bergauf nicht (auÃer 2kg differenz) & bergab auch nicht. spezi war top-of-the line carbon...
> oder auch: bei unserem level von fahrkÃ¶nnen sah man keinen unterschied durch die kinematiken, champions spÃ¼ren vlt. schon einen...
> ...



Der Vorteil an den Stores ist, sie haben einen Ruf zu verlieren. AuÃerdem ist der Shopinhaber in MÃ¼nchen selbst Bikeproduzent (Fatmodul) und hat sehr viel Ahnung von Bikes. Der Service sucht seines gleichen. 

AuÃerdem kauft es sich in einer schÃ¶nen AtmosphÃ¤re einfach leichter. 

Zum Design: GeschmÃ¤cker sind verschieden. 

Ich hab zum Radon einen riesigen Unterschied im Uphill bemerkt. Zum Canyon kann ich nichts sagen, war aber auch nicht das Thema. 

Ich fahre im Jahr um die 10.000 km MTB und 30.000 bis 50.000 hm. Da lege ich einfach wert darauf nicht den Berg hoch zu wippen. Am Slide hat mich das immer sehr genervt. 

Im Downhill war der Unterschied vorallem in der Wendigkeit bemerkbar. Bei Schuss war das Radon ebenwÃ¼rdig. 

Leider war das Radon in einer Saison aufgrund

DÃ¤mperdefekt

Bremsendefekt

und dann Kettenstrebenbruch insgesamt 15 Wochen beim Service unterwegs. Da hat mir der Preisvorteil nichts gebracht. HÃ¤tte ich nicht mehrere Bikes wÃ¤r der Sommer am A. gewesen.

Das hat mich geimpft.

Mittlerweile gibt es einen Radon Showroom in MÃ¼nchen, hÃ¤tte es denn mal frÃ¼her gegeben.


----------



## Maniac_TE (8. Februar 2013)

kann mal einer von den Moderatoren den Thread aufräumen und das ganze hin und her ums gehype löschen? Ist ja echt zum Kotzen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2013)

So hier kommt jetzt der Schlusstrich






Jetz folgen wieder Bilder, auch wenn ich meinen Froschn schon x mal hier gepostet hab 






UND WEHE ! DAS HIER IST EIN BILDER THREAD


----------



## ben1982 (8. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trin122 (9. Februar 2013)

Heute war Jungernfahrt. Nach meinem ersten Hardtail im letzten Jahr, wollte ich nun mein erstes Fully. Und da ich mein Hobby kosteneffizient lebe, ist es ein etwas älterer *OLT Race* Rahmen geworden. Für 199,- neu sehr günstig. 

Schön beim Aufbau war, dass die ganzen reduzierten Schnäppchen und gebrauchten Teile Stück für Stück zusammen passten. So finden sich die roten Akzente und andere Details immer wieder, obwohl zumeist Funktion und Preis die Kaufentscheidungen bestimmten.

Am meisten freut mich aber, dass die ganzen Vorbereitungen und Erfahrungen aus dem ersten Jahr dazu geführt haben, dass ich meine Wohlfühlposition vom alten Rad mitnehmen konnte. Das neue passt wie angegossen. 

Nach erfolgreicher Babypause kann 2013 kommen. Viel Spaß mit euren Radons!


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2013)

Woher hast Du den Rahmen ?


----------



## adirem (9. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein Skeen 7.0 mit kleinen Modifikationen






Folgendes fällt aus der Reihe:

- Reifen Continental Mountain King
- Sattel Selle Italia SLR
- Sattelstütze (Wechsel zwangläufig durch verschrammelte Originalstütze) Syntace P6
- Sattelklemmung Hope
- Bremsen Avid Elixir X9
- Lenker Syntace Duraflite
- Griffe Ritchey Moosgummi
- Umwerfer SRAM X0 

Der Umwerfer wurde getauscht, weil die Zugführung beim Original unterm Unterrohr verläuft. Nach den ersten Schlammausfahrten hat mich die Zugführung total angenervt. Ich habe mehrere Lösungen ausprobiert.
Die geschlossene Verlegung neben den anderen Zügen habe ich schnell über Board geworfen, weil der Bowdenzug dann beim Federn des Hinterbaus am Rahmen schrabbelt. Die Variante war zwar die optisch angenehmste, dennoch habe ich mich auf praktischen Gründen für die optisch weniger, dafür aber technisch umso elegantere Variante entschieden.
Die Zughülle wird mit Clipsen und O-Ringen am Oberrohr befestigt.
Als Zuggegenhalter habe ich einen Problem Solvers eingesetzt.












Gruß
Daniel


----------



## trin122 (9. Februar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Woher hast Du den Rahmen ?



Von bike discount. Ist aber wohl ausverkauft.


----------



## Timo84 (9. Februar 2013)

trin122 schrieb:


> Heute war Jungernfahrt. Nach meinem ersten Hardtail im letzten Jahr, wollte ich nun mein erstes Fully. Und da ich mein Hobby kosteneffizient lebe, ist es ein etwas älterer *OLT Race* Rahmen geworden. Für 199,- neu sehr günstig.
> 
> Schön beim Aufbau war, dass die ganzen reduzierten Schnäppchen und gebrauchten Teile Stück für Stück zusammen passten. So finden sich die roten Akzente und andere Details immer wieder, obwohl zumeist Funktion und Preis die Kaufentscheidungen bestimmten.
> 
> ...



Ist das ein SQlab Lenker? Falls ja, wie zufrieden bist du damit?


----------



## trin122 (9. Februar 2013)

Timo84 schrieb:


> Ist das ein SQlab Lenker? Falls ja, wie zufrieden bist du damit?



Der SQlab Lenker ist für mich ein großer Zugewinn. Ich bin recht schwer und hatte oft Probleme auf langen Touren. Ich wäre gern weiter gefahren, aber die Handgelenke schmerzten zu sehr. Das ist mit dem Lenker wirklich viel besser geworden. Die Haltung ist aufrechter und durch den Back-/Upsweep insgesamt natürlicher. 
Die dazugehörigen Griffe kann ich aber nur bedingt empfehlen. Sie passen sehr gut zum Lenker und machen die Sache rund, aber bei Handschuhgebrauch zeigen sich schnell Abriebspuren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (10. Februar 2013)

Ja, da ist auch irgendwo ein Slide


----------



## Duala (11. Februar 2013)

Schon etwas älter, passt aber zur Jahreszeit!


----------



## Mithras (12. Februar 2013)

Die Bastelspiele mögen beginnen...

Mein Neuzugang, heute frisch ausgepackt...


----------



## Keks_nascher (12. Februar 2013)

Schick. Halt uns auf dem laufenden. Was kommen denn für Komponenten dran?

PS: Suntour XCR im Hintergrund. Argh, da kommen schlechte Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## konamatze (12. Februar 2013)

Der Rahmen ist wirklich gut,bin gespannt auf deine Komponenten.
Habe bei mir gerade einen RS Monarch mit Huberbuchsen verbaut,die ersten Tests vielen Positiv aus.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Mithras (12. Februar 2013)

Die Suntour ist Schrott.. is aus dem Hardtail von nem Kumpel, musste ner RS Dart 3 weichen .. 

Die Laufräder sind ja schon auf dem Bild, ist ein Mavic Crossline LRS mit 203er Scheiben und ner 11-34 iger Kassette..
Gabel soll entweder ner MArzocci 55ATA oder ne Durolux TAD RC2 werden, Dämpfer.. mal sehen, evtl. ein XFusion o2 RLZ mit Huberbuchsen.. Kurbel reicht mir ne 2-fach mit 22/36, Schaltkomponenten.. irgendwas in der Ecke SLX oder Sram x7.. Bremsen ne Elixir R..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2013)

Hier zwar kein Bild dafür mal'n Vidscho.
Hauptdarsteller: Radon Slide 150 8.0 alias "Frosch'n"
​


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier zwar kein Bild dafür mal'n Vidscho.
> 
> Hauptdarsteller: Radon Slide 150 8.0 alias "Frosch'n"
> ​


 

Scheinen schöne Touren gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2013)

JOha, war eine Tour, aber schön. Obwohl mir das weiße mittlerweile ein wenig auf'n Pinsel geht !


----------



## konamatze (13. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Obwohl mir das weiße mittlerweile ein wenig auf'n Pinsel geht !



Wem sagst du das

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2013)

"ein wenig" ist dabei eigentlich noch untertrieben !!!!


----------



## DickDieDIFA (14. Februar 2013)

geht mir ähnlich, noch schlimmer ist allerdings das salz überall


----------



## hepp (14. Februar 2013)

Lieber Schnee und gefrorener Boden, als Regen und Matschepampe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2013)

Bei Regen und Matschpampe kann man jederzeit fahren,
bei Eis und zu hohem Schnee nicht mehr !


----------



## hepp (14. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Schnee nicht gerade 25cm hoch ist, geht das eigentlich ziemlich gut bzw. ist der Grip gar nicht so schlecht. Macht zumindest mir durchaus Spaß. Bei Eis muß man natürlich aufpassen und eventuell über eine Spikereifen nachdenken. Hat aber alles seinen Reiz.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> bei Eis und zu hohem Schnee nicht mehr !



Spikereifen (Habe Schwalbe Ice Spiker) sind der totale Kick auf jeder Form von Eis. Kann ich nur dazu raten. Fahren wie auf Schienen....


----------



## RadonRico (14. Februar 2013)

Ja im Schnee fahren geht schon aber wenn man erstmal über gesalzene Wege muss ist das schon wieder *******! Da fahre ich lieber im Regen und Schlamm!  Das kann auch richtig Laune machen.


----------



## darkJST (14. Februar 2013)

Zu viel Text...


----------



## gax30 (16. Februar 2013)

*Hi, 

leider habe ich nur sehr wenige  29er von Radon gefunden. **Hier mal mein zr race 29er.
Nach kleineren Problemen und dem einschicken  der Bremsen ist das Teil nun soweit fahrbereit. Der Rahmen und die  LaudfrÃ¤der wurden gecleant, die Federgabel gegen eine Keil Carbongabel ausgetauscht. Fsa No.10 Steuersatz wurde gegen einen KCNC Kudos-Q1 getauscht. CarbonsattelstÃ¼tze und Schwalbe FFÅ um das bike noch etwas  leichter zu machen. Werde morgen mal zur ersten richtigen Probefahrt starten ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mat-mat (16. Februar 2013)

gax30 schrieb:


> *Hi,
> 
> leider habe ich nur sehr wenige  29er von Radon gefunden. **Hier mal mein zr race 29er.
> Nach kleineren Problemen und dem einschicken  der Bremsen ist das Teil nun soweit fahrbereit. Der Rahmen und die  LaudfrÃ¤der wurden gecleant, die Federgabel gegen eine Keil Carbongabel ausgetauscht. Fsa No.10 Steuersatz wurde gegen einen KCNC Kudos-Q1 getauscht. CarbonsattelstÃ¼tze und Schwalbe FFÅ um das bike noch etwas  leichter zu machen. Werde morgen mal zur ersten richtigen Probefahrt starten !
> ...




Hallo Gax ,

wie hast du denn den Rahmen gecleant???


----------



## Maniac_TE (16. Februar 2013)

Das 29er gefällt mir!


----------



## gax30 (17. Februar 2013)

Radon hatte beim 2013er Modell blaue Radon Schriftzüge an der Kettenstrebe,am Unterrohr sowie am Steuerrohr die mir nicht sonderlich gut gefallen haben. Das waren leider keine Aufkleber zum abziehen und deshalb bin ich mit Azeton ran. Ging problemlos ab.  Gruss GAX

p.s. sollte jemand noch gute Tips zum "pimpen" haben  dann nur her damit!


----------



## montecristo (17. Februar 2013)




----------



## gax30 (17. Februar 2013)

Ja genau so ähnlich sah das aus. Am  besten geht es mit einem Schwamm falls Du das auch machen willst. Vorsicht bei  Carbon Rahmen, da würde ich nicht mit Azeton rangehen.


----------



## QE2 (17. Februar 2013)

Wieso heisst der Thread eigentlich "Zeigt her eure Radons"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (17. Februar 2013)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?


----------



## montecristo (17. Februar 2013)

ich versteh die Frage nicht


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (17. Februar 2013)

da der Thread "zeigt her eure Radons" heißt, hier mal mein radon mit neuen laufrädern...
 zwar nicht draußen, aber bei dem schnee/regen hier, fahr ich lieber drin.


----------



## MalteetlaM (18. Februar 2013)

Meine Radons sind es nicht, aber mein Foto.

*Radonliebe*


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Februar 2013)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Meine Radons sind es nicht, aber mein Foto.
> 
> *Radonliebe*



Sehr gut


----------



## Newbiee (19. Februar 2013)

man sieht zwar nicht viel vom Rad, ist aber eh alles Serie außer der Sattel  (150er 8.0)

war die erste Ausfahrt, nachdem das arme Bike einen Monat rumstehen musste, weil ich Uni/Arbeitstechnisch keine Zeit hatte 

Muss sagen, ich bin begeistert


----------



## Deleted 252741 (21. Februar 2013)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> da der Thread "zeigt her eure Radons" heißt, hier mal mein radon mit neuen laufrädern...
> zwar nicht draußen, aber bei dem schnee/regen hier, fahr ich lieber drin.



Was für ein LRS ist es den geworden? Die Speichen und Naben kann man leider nicht erkennen


----------



## fissenid (22. Februar 2013)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> da der Thread "zeigt her eure Radons" heißt, hier mal mein radon mit neuen laufrädern...
> zwar nicht draußen, aber bei dem schnee/regen hier, fahr ich lieber drin.


 
irgendwie fehlt da was....


----------



## hepp (22. Februar 2013)

Radon unchained


----------



## darkJST (22. Februar 2013)

Artgerechte Haltung und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (23. Februar 2013)

Nach langer Standzeit sind nun wieder alle Parts dran, und heute wird noch die Formula RX Tune gegen eine Shimano XT + RT66 Rotoren getauscht.


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Februar 2013)

@darkJST 
Genau, so muss man mit dem Slide ungehen, schöne technische Trails, mach ich auch immer


----------



## adirem (23. Februar 2013)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> da der Thread "zeigt her eure Radons" heißt, hier mal mein radon mit neuen laufrädern...
> zwar nicht draußen, aber bei dem schnee/regen hier, fahr ich lieber drin.



Ein bißchen Schade die ganzen XTR Parts an einem Radon Rahmen


----------



## tane (23. Februar 2013)

das laß ich mir aber jetzt gern erklären, was ein dem radon ht-rahmen schlechter ist als an einem vielfach teureren specialitenicolrotwilnorctrekcubalized...geometriegeheimnisse? gewichtsunterschiede?...
(ich red nicht von fullies!)
oder ist die logic einfach: nur auf einen sinnlos teuren rahmen dürfen teure parts?


----------



## adirem (23. Februar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> das laß ich mir aber jetzt gern erklären, was ein dem radon ht-rahmen schlechter ist als an einem vielfach teureren specialitenicolrotwilnorctrekcubalized...geometriegeheimnisse? gewichtsunterschiede?...
> (ich red nicht von fullies!)
> oder ist die logic einfach: nur auf einen sinnlos teuren rahmen dürfen teure parts?



Sorry, viell. hätte ich es so ausdrücken sollen:
Ein bißchen Schade die ganzen XTR Parts an DIESEM Rahmen.

Radon baut auch bzw. lässt auch schönere Rahmen bauen.
Beispielsweise die Carbon Teile.
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach gibt es viele Rahmen anderer Hersteller die "netter" sind als einfach nur funktional.


----------



## tane (23. Februar 2013)

die gibz sicher, ob soviel netter wie teurer? ht rahmen, die mich vor begeisterung "umreissen" wegen der "linienführung" falln mir so gleich keine ein...der versuchung teures hydroforming für schön geschwungene rohre durch viel billigere gerade röhrln zu ersetzen erliegen fast alle...
(außer einem spezi 28" streetfighter-rahmen - namen vergessen - fallt mir keiner "toller" ht rahmen ein!)
"form follows function" gilt eh - im preis darfs dann aber nicht so gravierende unterschiede geben!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Februar 2013)

tane schrieb:


> die gibz sicher, ob soviel netter wie teurer?



Dass ihr euch diese Diskussion immer wieder antut


----------



## adirem (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## Bonecrusher301 (23. Februar 2013)

der rahmen hat nachgewogene 1490gramm, für einen alu rahmen ist das ganz okay. ich hab das komplette rad so noch nicht gewogen, daher weiß ich nicht wie viel es wiegt, schätze aber um die 9,3kg. ich habe lange einen rahmen gesucht, der mir vom steuerrohr her gepasst hat (ich bevorzuge ein kurzes steuerrohr mit einem tiefen lenker). achja von der geometrie her, war das das beste rad, dass ich je gefahren bin... spezialized haben mir von der geometrie her gar nicht zugesagt, außerdem find ich stimmt da das preis-leistungsverhältnis nicht. außerdem ist das schon ein crash replacement rahmen, bei carbon wäre die sache viel teurer gewesen. trotzdem werde ich mir irgendwann mal einen scott scale rahmen zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adirem (23. Februar 2013)

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch!
Die Rahmen sind schon o.k.
XTR Komponenten sind nur bis ins letzte ausgereift und das passte meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht zum Rahmen.

Also weiter mit den Bildern


----------



## s37 (28. Februar 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch!
> Die Rahmen sind schon o.k.
> XTR Komponenten sind nur bis ins letzte ausgereift und das passte meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht zum Rahmen.
> 
> Also weiter mit den Bildern


 
schöne schaltzugverlegung .) was für ein endanschlag ist das denn? überlege mir auch eine umrüstung 

viele grüße
simon


----------



## adirem (28. Februar 2013)

Der Anschlag ist ein Problem Solvers. Gibt es z.B. bei Bike Components. 
Die Halter für den Schaltzug gibt es bei Rose.
Bei Interesse kann ich gerne genaue Bezeichnungen raussuchen.

Schau mal in meine Galerie. Man kann sich auch dreifach Halter für die Oberseite vom Unterrohr drucken lassen .

Daniel


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Februar 2013)

s37 schrieb:


> schöne schaltzugverlegung .)


 
Kann man jetzt drüber streiten. Mein Ding ist es nicht.
Mein Skeen ist so gut wie fertig und Bilder folgen demnächst ...


----------



## hepp (28. Februar 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Der Anschlag ist ein Problem Solvers. Gibt es z.B. bei Bike Components.
> Die Halter für den Schaltzug gibt es bei Rose.
> Bei Interesse kann ich gerne genaue Bezeichnungen raussuchen.
> 
> ...



Was heißt drucken lassen?


----------



## adirem (28. Februar 2013)

3D Druck!
Optisch nicht schön aber manchmal steht eben die Funktion vor der Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (28. Februar 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> 3D Druck!
> Optisch nicht schön aber manchmal steht eben die Funktion vor der Optik



Wo bekommst Du denn so etwas her und was kostet das dann? Finde die Dinger ganz interessant. Zu Deinen Zugführungen am Oberrohr: Hast Du Dir schon die "Gripper 2" von Alligator angeschaut. Werden mit Kabelbinder befestigt und sind unauffälliger als Deine Lösung.


----------



## DickDieDIFA (28. Februar 2013)

mein dritter plattfuß in 2 monaten, so ist das wenn man einen schulweg befahren muss wenn man das haus verlässt. ich glaube demnächst verstecke ich mich dort in einer hecke, und wenn so ein kleiner hosen********r wieder meint seine flasche einfach auf den boden zu werfen, reiss ich ihm den kopf ab und füttere ihn mit den scherben


----------



## adirem (28. Februar 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Wo bekommst Du denn so etwas her und was kostet das dann? Finde die Dinger ganz interessant. Zu Deinen Zugführungen am Oberrohr: Hast Du Dir schon die "Gripper 2" von Alligator angeschaut. Werden mit Kabelbinder befestigt und sind unauffälliger als Deine Lösung.



Die Datei habe ich von einem Forenuser bekommen. 
Es gibt mittlerweile verschiedene Dienstleister für den 3D Druck.
Ich habe die Teile vom Maschinenbauer ums Eck.
Ein Halter liegt bei ca. 4.

Du hast recht. die Halter mit den O-Ringen tragen zielmlich dick auf.
Ich habe die Alligator schon dran 


Daniel


----------



## adirem (28. Februar 2013)

DickDieDIFA schrieb:


> mein dritter plattfuß in 2 monaten, so ist das wenn man einen schulweg befahren muss wenn man das haus verlässt. ich glaube demnächst verstecke ich mich dort in einer hecke, und wenn so ein kleiner hosen********r wieder meint seine flasche einfach auf den boden zu werfen, reiss ich ihm den kopf ab und füttere ihn mit den scherben



Und dann zeigst du ihm dein Radon


----------



## xs24 (28. Februar 2013)

Hi,
...hier stelle ich mein Black Sin 29" vor.

...habe kompl. XT Schaltung demontiert und die Formula RX Bremsen.
...drauf kam dann alles von XX.

...BOR LRS Black Trusk ist ebenfalls schon bestellt.

...Lenker Syntace wurde gegen Easton EC 70 getauscht und der Sattel auch in ein Vollcarbon ( 102g ) getauscht.

äääähmm, wie läd man hier Fotos hoch?


















....was für ein unschöner Bildersalat!!!
...werde mal bei Tageslicht Fotos machen mit dem Jetztzustand und hier posten!!!


----------



## adirem (28. Februar 2013)

```
[IMG]Link[/IMG]
```


----------



## wellness_28 (1. März 2013)

Hat jemand von euch das 2013er Slide 140 7.0 und könnte mal bitte ein Foto in Natura zeigen ? Danke schonmal !


----------



## fissenid (1. März 2013)

toll 



adirem schrieb:


> ```
> [IMG]Link[/IMG]
> ```


----------



## hepp (1. März 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> ```
> [IMG]Link[/IMG]
> ```



Sehr schönes Rad, das matte blau gefällt mir richtig gut 
Der Sattel sieht ja mal richtig bequem aus.


----------



## wellness_28 (1. März 2013)

Hat jemand von euch das 2013er Slide 140 7.0 und könnte mal bitte ein Foto in Natura zeigen ? Danke schonmal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (1. März 2013)

@xs24

Schönes Bike, welche Größe ist das - 16" oder 18"?


----------



## ge90nzo (2. März 2013)




----------



## xs24 (2. März 2013)

-=toreador=- schrieb:


> @xs24
> 
> schönes bike, welche größe ist das - 16" oder 18"?



18"


----------



## mynoxin (3. März 2013)

ge90nzo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 246931



Hammer.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Sephiras (3. März 2013)

Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Radon ZR Team 5.0 



Hab ein bisschen was für die Optik gemacht wie blau eloxierte loaded Schnellspanner, NC-17 Griffe mit blauen Verschraubungen und Sixpak Menace Pedale. Werde noch einen anderen Sattel kaufen, da ein Ziegelstein bequemer ist als der originale . Eine blaue Sattelstützenklemme kommt auch noch.


----------



## invalid (4. März 2013)

Nach der gestrigen Schlammtour


----------



## ben1982 (4. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Nach der gestrigen Schlammtour



Da ist da MudGuard dann auch überflüssig


----------



## invalid (4. März 2013)

Der ist ja nicht dazu da das Bike sauber zu halten, sondern mein Gesicht und das tut er perfekt. Nebeneffekt: die Gabel bleibt halbwegs sauber.


----------



## RadonRico (4. März 2013)

Nee die Gabel soll sauber bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (4. März 2013)

Kleines Update.....Radon Slide ED 2010 Aufbau











aktuell verbaut....

Gabel: Suntour Durolux TAD von 2011 (160-120mm FW)
Kurbel: SRAM SXP 1250 (22/36)
Bremse: Elixir R (203/203)
LRS: Mavic Crossline
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Vorbau: Truvativ Aka 60mm
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34
Sattelstütze: KS Dropzone (125mm Verstellbereich)
Sattel: Fizik Nisene Wingflex
Pedale: Nc17 Studpin III Pro
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 // Nobby Nic 2,25


Bereits auf Lager oder im Zulauf....

Schalthebel: Shimano SLX 3x9
Schaltwerk: SLX schwarz (im Zulauf)
Schalthüllen
Griffe: Crankbrothers Lockon silber


noch offen.......

Dämpfer: RS Monarch 200x57 M/M
Kette: SRAM
Lenker: ? was schwarzes um die 720mm Breite
Kefü: Bionicon C-Guide 2.0 (rot)
Pushlock Hebel für die Durolux als Ersatz für die Remoteabsenkung

langsam wirds doch ,, freu mich schon aufs Endergebnis


----------



## invalid (4. März 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Nee die Gabel soll sauber bleiben!



ja das macht er nebenbei auch zuverlässig,


----------



## haekel72 (4. März 2013)




----------



## Beaumont (4. März 2013)

Hab mein Slide übern Winter ein bisschen überarbeitet....
+ Skinwalls find ich einfach nur geil!!! 

...vorübergehend nur mal ein Handyfoto!


----------



## Themeankitty (4. März 2013)

@ haekel72
Wie fährt sich das Swoop ?


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2013)

Noch 2 Bilder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (4. März 2013)

Hier mal der zweite Teil meines Slide 150 Testberichtes: http://www.bike2do.de/radon-slide-150-erfahrungsbericht/

Wo wir grad bei Werkstattfotos sind:


----------



## RadonRico (4. März 2013)

Hi weis jemand ob es irgendwo ein identischen lime green lack zukaufen gibt? 
Radon rückt leider keinen raus.


----------



## invalid (4. März 2013)

in den Fachhandel gehen und dem Farbfächer loslegen. Wenn du jemanden findest der von Farbe wirklich Ahnung hat, bekommt der den Farbton zusammengemischt.


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2013)

Der Aka Vorbau ist super, hatt ich schon einen am AM ..


----------



## xs24 (4. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Nach der gestrigen Schlammtour



...wo ist das bike denn schmutzig!!!!!
....in meinen augen ist die kiste noch sauber!!!

...hier, das ist schmutzig:


----------



## invalid (4. März 2013)

tja, den dreck da vorn verhindert wirkungsvoll der Marsh Guard

Auch wenn man auf dem Grün jeden Spritzer sieht habe ich das gefühl das es auch verdreckt in der summe sauberer aussieht...


----------



## McZappenduster (4. März 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> ...wo ist das bike denn schmutzig!!!!!
> ....in meinen augen ist die kiste noch sauber!!!
> 
> ...hier, das ist schmutzig:



gefällt mir


----------



## konamatze (4. März 2013)

@Mithras
bin schon mal gespannt auf dein Fazit was die Gabel betrifft. Dämpfer(+Huberbuchsen) hab ich jetzt auch verbaut,fühlt sich gut an 
allerdings habe ich einen längeren hub(57mm)

  Gruß Matze


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2013)

Hi Matze, Hubers sollen auch noch rein.. wird aber erst wieder mit dem nächsten Gehalt weitergebastelt 

Hub hab ich auch 57mm .. war oben ein Tippfehler.. jaa auf die TAD Kartusche bin ich auch gespannt, mal sehen ob es mich Float verwöhnten begeistern kann


----------



## Jance (5. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


>


Das Rad sieht geil aus, aber die Zugverlegung !?!?
Mal schauen wenn ich meins heute abend aus dem Karton hole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (5. März 2013)

die Zugverlegung ist offensichtlich etwas anders als beim Slide, oder hast du die selbst so gelegt?


----------



## mynoxin (5. März 2013)

Is die Leitung der reverb nich zu lang? Musste meine extrem kurzen, sonst schleifte sie am Reifen. Is der Hinterbau lackiert?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. März 2013)

So, hier jetzt mein fertiges Slide (naja, fertig ist man ja eigentlich nie  )


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (5. März 2013)

Weiß nicht, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das besser, wenn die Gabel weiß ist. Passt wie besser zum grün.

MFG


----------



## xs24 (5. März 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das besser, wenn die Gabel weiß ist. Passt wie besser zum grün.
> 
> MFG


 
...dieser meinung bin ich auch!!!


----------



## Eisbäcker (5. März 2013)

@haekel72 
schickes Geländerad 
Ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen:

Welche Größe ist dein Rad? 
Wie lang ist der Vorbau?
Wieviel wiegt der Gerät?

Vielen Dank


----------



## haekel72 (6. März 2013)

@ Eisbäcker,

Danke!

Die Rahmengröße ist 20 Zoll,
Der Vorbau 60mm,
Gewicht, ca. 14,8 kg


----------



## haekel72 (6. März 2013)

@ minoxyn,

ja der Zug ist viel zu lange, wird auch alles gekürzt wenn ich alle Einstellungen optimiert habe! 

Das Hinterteil ist nicht Lackiert!


----------



## haekel72 (6. März 2013)

@ Invalit,

die Zugverlegung ist so von Radon, außer die Reverb aber die werden alle noch optimiert! Finde das auch nicht so geschickt aber irgendwo muss ja der recht gute Preis herkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (6. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> @ Eisbäcker,
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



mit Pedalen? 
die montierten waren wahrscheinlich nicht dabei?


----------



## haekel72 (6. März 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> mit Pedalen?
> die montierten waren wahrscheinlich nicht dabei?



Mit Pedalen, ne sind keine Dabei!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. März 2013)

@keks nascher
wie ist denn so der Unterschied zur Fox-Gabel ?
lohnt sich der Umbau ?


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Mit Pedalen, ne sind keine Dabei!



Das ist doch mal ein Top Gewicht. :daumen

Dann viel Spaß damit...


----------



## haekel72 (7. März 2013)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein Top Gewicht. :daumen
> 
> Dann viel Spaß damit...



Danke, den habe ich schon


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. März 2013)

Gerade nen kurzen Ausritt gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedrage (7. März 2013)

Das erste mal wieder ohne Schnee unterwegs


----------



## darkJST (7. März 2013)

Das muss größer


----------



## DannyCalifornia (7. März 2013)

Sehr geiles Bild. Vor allem das erste mal, dass mir der Slide 140 Rahmen in 20'' optisch gefällt


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (8. März 2013)

Hi,

wie bekommt man eigentlich Matsch zwisschen die Zähne wenn man diese kleinen Schutzbleche montiert?


Bis denn


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2013)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie bekommt man eigentlich Matsch zwisschen die Zähne wenn man diese kleinen Schutzbleche montiert?
> 
> ...



Mussde hin und wieder mit offenem Mund mal nach hinten gucken !


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (8. März 2013)

läuft...


----------



## invalid (9. März 2013)

Mein kleines Projekt "Walfrosch" heute bei der ersten Ausfahrt. Das Zielgewicht liegt bei 11,5 kg und aktuell schaut es auch so aus als würde das kein Problem werden. Aktuell sagt die Waage noch 12,3 kg.

PS: kompletter Selbstaufbau. Den Rahmen habe ich im Radon Store Bonn gekauft.


----------



## oliverb. (9. März 2013)

welche Reifen sind das?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## invalid (9. März 2013)

oliverb. schrieb:


> welche Reifen sind das?
> 
> Gruß Oliver



Aktuell sind das noch Bleischwere 2,35er Big Apple Performance KevlarGuard mit sagenhaften 890g pro Reifen... hier liegt aktuell noch das größte Sparpotenzial.


----------



## Patensen (9. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Aktuell sind das noch Bleischwere 2,35er Big Apple Performance KevlarGuard mit sagenhaften 890g pro Reifen... hier liegt aktuell noch das größte Sparpotenzial.



RK 2.2 SS rauf und schon ist das Zielgewicht erreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (9. März 2013)

Patensen schrieb:


> RK 2.2 SS rauf und schon ist das Zielgewicht erreicht



ist geplant


----------



## Pretorianer (9. März 2013)

Sodele, heute gabs mal die erste erwähnenswerte Ausfahrt - und ich liebe mein Slide immer noch ^^


----------



## compact444 (9. März 2013)

mein swoop, endlich fertig und jetzt schneit es hier wie sau..


----------



## ben1982 (9. März 2013)

>



Grüner Panzer passt da besser!!!

Mein AM Fully wiegt ganze 300g mehr


----------



## invalid (9. März 2013)

Alles eine Frage des Preises und wie geil man auf Gramm ist.


----------



## ben1982 (9. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage des Preises und wie geil man auf Gramm ist.



Auf Gramm bestimmt nicht. Aber wir sprechen hier von Kilos 

Trotzdem viel spass damit. Andere Reifen und dann ist spass garantiert. Die Geo taugt mir sehr


----------



## invalid (9. März 2013)

Ich werde es überleben. 

Alles geplant. 11.5kg sind das Ziel. Sollte kein Problem werden, ohne viel Geld.


----------



## Trail-Fail (10. März 2013)

@compact444 : super Bilder. Welche Rahmengröße ist das Swoop? Bist zufrieden?


----------



## compact444 (10. März 2013)

Danke. Das ist ein 18er. Ich konnte leider noch nicht wirklich viel fahren. Die Bilder sind von gestern mittag, da habe ich erstmal nur ein grobes Dämpfersetup gemacht und bin nur ein paar Treppen runtergefahren und seit nachmittag hatten wir dann wieder Wintereinbruch hier. Die Schaltung vorne ist noch nicht wirklich schön, ich habe immer noch Probleme auf das große Blatt zu kommen, dass haben auch schon andere im swoop-thread bemängelt. Der Rest soweit ich es bis jetzt beurteilen kann, gefällt mir echt gut. Aber es sind auch schon Welten, wenn man von nem Hardtail auf sowas umsteigt. Achso ich habe gestern mal gewogen, es liegt jetzt bei ~15,4kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Fail (10. März 2013)

15,4kg wäre aber recht heftig..dafür dass es mit 14,1 angegeben ist


----------



## compact444 (10. März 2013)

ich habe es auf der Personenwaage gewogen, da ich leider keine andere Möglichkeit habe.


----------



## ben1982 (10. März 2013)

Trail-Fail schrieb:


> 15,4kg wäre aber recht heftig..dafür dass es mit 14,1 angegeben ist



Naja, die 14,1 kg sind in 16" und ohne Pedale. Das kommt schon in etwa ran


----------



## Trail-Fail (10. März 2013)

compact444 schrieb:


> ich habe es auf der Personenwaage gewogen, da ich leider keine andere Möglichkeit habe.



achso, dann wirds nicht allzu genau sein Bei 14,1 Angabe müsste es imho auch mit Pedalen und in 18" klar unter 15kg bleiben.
Aber ist auch egal, hauptsache es fühlt sich beim Fahren nicht zu schwer an.
Ich bin auch am überlegen, mir ein Swoop zu bestellen. Möchte allerdings vor allem längere Enduro-Touren fahren. Bikepark eher nicht. Wollte daher ursprünglich ein Bike mit 160mm Federweg. Nun bin ich trotzdem aufs Swoop gekommen, da dieses sogar leichter ist als die ganzen 160mm Bikes in der Preisklasse.... Trotzdem bleiben die Zweifel, ob der Federweg nicht doch too much ist...


----------



## Hangtime (10. März 2013)

GrÃ¼ner Panzer.. .also so ein quatsch! Es soll auch Leute geben die nicht tausende von Euros in ihr Bike stecken. Dann verbaut man halt eben nicht 100% XTR sondern greift auf ebenfalls haltbare Komponenten wie eben SLX zurÃ¼ck. Dieses ganze knausern um jedes poplige Gramm ist doch total Ã¼berbewertet. (Berg runter ist man mit mehr Gewicht sowieso schneller ) Wenn man vor der Bikerunde nochmal auf Klo geht relativiert sich das doch wieder. Ich nehme einfach mal an das hier nicht jeder das Biken wettkampfmÃ¤Ãig betreibt. Da ist es doch nun sowas von egal ob die Kiste 9,2kg oder 13kg wiegt (davon abgesehen hast du bei 13kg vermutlich nen grÃ¶Ãeren Trainingseffekt) Nimmst du auch etwa nix zu trinken mit weil 1l ja schon wieder 1 kg zusÃ¤tzlich ist ?!? Oder wÃ¤schst du nach jeder Fahrt durch die Matsche die Reifen weil da nun 60g Mocke kleben? Also echt sowas von daneben sich Ã¼ber Leute lustig zu machen die hier ihr Bike posten welchen sie SELBER aufgebaut haben. Ich finde das ist echt ne groÃe Leistung und wenn da noch sowas schickes bei heraus kommtâ¦ TOP!


----------



## hypocrisy76 (10. März 2013)

Pretorianer schrieb:


> Sodele, heute gabs mal die erste erwähnenswerte Ausfahrt - und ich liebe mein Slide immer noch ^^



 Am Hilmtor führt auch meine Hausrunde immer vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (10. März 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> Grüner Panzer.. .also so ein quatsch! Es soll auch Leute geben die nicht tausende von Euros in ihr Bike stecken. Dann verbaut man halt eben nicht 100% XTR sondern greift auf ebenfalls haltbare Komponenten wie eben SLX zurück. Dieses ganze knausern um jedes poplige Gramm ist doch total überbewertet. (Berg runter ist man mit mehr Gewicht sowieso schneller ) Wenn man vor der Bikerunde nochmal auf Klo geht relativiert sich das doch wieder. Ich nehme einfach mal an das hier nicht jeder das Biken wettkampfmäßig betreibt. Da ist es doch nun sowas von egal ob die Kiste 9,2kg oder 13kg wiegt (davon abgesehen hast du bei 13kg vermutlich nen größeren Trainingseffekt) Nimmst du auch etwa nix zu trinken mit weil 1l ja schon wieder 1 kg zusätzlich ist ?!? Oder wäschst du nach jeder Fahrt durch die Matsche die Reifen weil da nun 60g Mocke kleben? Also echt sowas von daneben sich über Leute lustig zu machen die hier ihr Bike posten welchen sie SELBER aufgebaut haben. Ich finde das ist echt ne große Leistung und wenn da noch sowas schickes bei heraus kommt TOP!




danke! ich kann diese "ich hab mehr geld ins bike gesteckt als du" laberei auch nicht hören... ja, mein liteville hat knapp 4000 gekostet, dennoch hab ich auf zusammen mit meiner freundin auf unseren radons genau so viel spass!


----------



## Trail-Fail (10. März 2013)

@compact444 : sorry, eine Frage noch.Wie groß bist du? Das 18" Swoop sieht auf dem Bild doch recht klein aus.


----------



## invalid (10. März 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> Grüner Panzer.. .also so ein quatsch! Es soll auch Leute geben die nicht tausende von Euros in ihr Bike stecken. Dann verbaut man halt eben nicht 100% XTR sondern greift auf ebenfalls haltbare Komponenten wie eben SLX zurück. Dieses ganze knausern um jedes poplige Gramm ist doch total überbewertet. (Berg runter ist man mit mehr Gewicht sowieso schneller ) Wenn man vor der Bikerunde nochmal auf Klo geht relativiert sich das doch wieder. Ich nehme einfach mal an das hier nicht jeder das Biken wettkampfmäßig betreibt. Da ist es doch nun sowas von egal ob die Kiste 9,2kg oder 13kg wiegt (davon abgesehen hast du bei 13kg vermutlich nen größeren Trainingseffekt) Nimmst du auch etwa nix zu trinken mit weil 1l ja schon wieder 1 kg zusätzlich ist ?!? Oder wäschst du nach jeder Fahrt durch die Matsche die Reifen weil da nun 60g Mocke kleben? Also echt sowas von daneben sich über Leute lustig zu machen die hier ihr Bike posten welchen sie SELBER aufgebaut haben. Ich finde das ist echt ne große Leistung und wenn da noch sowas schickes bei heraus kommt TOP!



Ich wollst nicht sagen, aber danke


----------



## Hangtime (10. März 2013)

ja aber ist doch so^^ Das ganze schweine teure Leichtbauzeugs hat sicher seine Daseinsberechtigung aber ob es jeder braucht bzw will sei mal dahin gestellt. Wenn da jemand Spaß dran hat ist es ja okay allerdings muss man das nun nicht als Standard und non plus ultra für alle voraussetzen.


----------



## Reactionist (10. März 2013)

Hier mein Slide 8.0:

Änderungen: Weiße Shimano-Klickpedale, weißer Flaschenhalter, Schwalbe 2,35er Dirty Dan vorne, Schwalbe 2,35er Muddy Mary hinten, beide in Vertstar-Mischung mit SV13F Freerideschläuchen: Wahre Rollwiderstandsgeneratoren, vielleicht ganz gut fürs Training. Die Nics waren mir zu schnell am Limit, vor allem aber zu Pannenanfällig.


----------



## ben1982 (10. März 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> GrÃ¼ner Panzer.. .also so ein quatsch! Es soll auch Leute geben die nicht tausende von Euros in ihr Bike stecken. Dann verbaut man halt eben nicht 100% XTR sondern greift auf ebenfalls haltbare Komponenten wie eben SLX zurÃ¼ck. Dieses ganze knausern um jedes poplige Gramm ist doch total Ã¼berbewertet. (Berg runter ist man mit mehr Gewicht sowieso schneller ) Wenn man vor der Bikerunde nochmal auf Klo geht relativiert sich das doch wieder. Ich nehme einfach mal an das hier nicht jeder das Biken wettkampfmÃ¤Ãig betreibt. Da ist es doch nun sowas von egal ob die Kiste 9,2kg oder 13kg wiegt (davon abgesehen hast du bei 13kg vermutlich nen grÃ¶Ãeren Trainingseffekt) Nimmst du auch etwa nix zu trinken mit weil 1l ja schon wieder 1 kg zusÃ¤tzlich ist ?!? Oder wÃ¤schst du nach jeder Fahrt durch die Matsche die Reifen weil da nun 60g Mocke kleben? Also echt sowas von daneben sich Ã¼ber Leute lustig zu machen die hier ihr Bike posten welchen sie SELBER aufgebaut haben. Ich finde das ist echt ne groÃe Leistung und wenn da noch sowas schickes bei heraus kommtâ¦ TOP!



HaHa 

1. War "GrÃ¼ner Panzer" ironisch gemeint (Ja ich weiss, dass wurde hier wohl falsch verstanden) und ich wollte mich nicht lustig machen, sondern meine Meinung dazu schreiben.

2. Hab ich eben ein anderes VerstÃ¤ndis, bzgl. der WertschÃ¤tzung von Bikes. Soll heiÃen mir ist das Biken und Schrauben sehr wichtig und da lege ich eben auch manchmal Ã¼berzogene Meinungen an den Tag. DafÃ¼r fahre ich eben nur einen 18 Jahren alten Opel Corsa. Jeder hat andere PrioritÃ¤ten. Und all diese verschieden Typen treffen dann hier im Forum aufeinander. Da ist nicht immer Sonnenschein angesagt ;-)

3. Schaue ich bei weitem nicht auf jedes Gramm, sonst hÃ¤tte ich anstatt weiÃer Teile (gibt wenig Auswahl), schwarze leichte genommen. Mir war die Optik ebenfalls wichtig (Mein Geschmack, muss nur "MIR" gefallen).

4. Ist meine Meinung bei weitem nicht das MaÃ aller Dinge, bzw. sehe sie als Voraussetzung fÃ¼r alle Anderen. Aber mir muss auch nicht alles gefallen...

4. Habe ich ja geschrieben, dass er damit spass haben wird, da die Geo des Bikes vielen zusagt... und so schlecht geht es Ihm nun auch nicht, fÃ¤hrt schlieÃlich auch noch eine 150er SLIDE!!!

GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem schneefreien MÃ¼nchen


----------



## tane (10. März 2013)

compact444 schrieb:


> ...wenn man von nem Hardtail auf sowas umsteigt. ...



cooool!!! damit hast du die maximale (technische) "bike-erfahrung" gemacht. wennst dieses erlebnis noch toppen willst kannst nur mehr auf a motorrad umsteigen...


----------



## ben1982 (10. März 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> ja aber ist doch so^^ Das ganze schweine teure Leichtbauzeugs hat sicher seine Daseinsberechtigung aber ob es jeder braucht bzw will sei mal dahin gestellt. Wenn da jemand Spaß dran hat ist es ja okay allerdings muss man das nun nicht als Standard und non plus ultra für alle voraussetzen.



Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben welche Teile ich bevorzuge bzw. das ich das für alle Voraussetze??? --> Nein 

Einfach mal drauf einsteigen ohne Grundlage 

Du gefällst mir


----------



## konamatze (10. März 2013)

@Ben,ich kann dich verstehen,das mit dem Auto kommt mir bekannt vor
Es gibt eben Leute die fühlen sich Persönlich angegriffen,mir geht das auch manchmal so,dann mal Luft holen und drüber nachdenken.Es geht schnell und man versteht etwas Falsch.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## ben1982 (10. März 2013)

konamatze schrieb:


> @Ben,ich kann dich verstehen,das mit dem Auto kommt mir bekannt vor
> Es gibt eben Leute die fühlen sich Persönlich angegriffen,mir geht das auch manchmal so,dann mal Luft holen und drüber nachdenken.Es geht schnell und man versteht etwas Falsch.
> 
> Gruß Matze



Ein Forum ist eben unpersönlich, da wird schnell etwas falsch verstanden, was im wahren Leben nie passieren würde.

So ist das eben. 

Und nun wieder Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni24 (10. März 2013)




----------



## DickDieDIFA (10. März 2013)

sehr sexy


----------



## ben1982 (10. März 2013)

Bis auf die weißen Teile echt sehr schön. Ein Black Sin ungelabelt würde mir auch gefallen. Mal schaun ob Radon nochmals welche anbietet

Was für Bremsen sind denn verbaut???


----------



## Benni24 (10. März 2013)

Die weißen Teile sind noch vom letzten Bike. Die Bremsen sind Formula RX 2010


----------



## Hangtime (10. März 2013)

@ben1982 mh okay ich glaub es kam echt falsch rüber. Hörte sich echt so an^^ Hoffe das hast du jetzt nicht zu persönlich genommen  Sry

Und jetzt weiter mit Bilder


----------



## ben1982 (10. März 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> @ben1982 mh okay ich glaub es kam echt falsch rüber. Hörte sich echt so an^^ Hoffe das hast du jetzt nicht zu persönlich genommen  Sry
> 
> Und jetzt weiter mit Bilder



Nee, nachtragend sind nur Fr..en


----------



## Maik-80 (10. März 2013)

Hy. Hier meine ersten Bilder vom Slide 140 - 2013
...einfach nur...


----------



## McZappenduster (11. März 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Nee, nachtragend sind nur Fr..en



Jaja... Die Franzosen. Rofl
Schickes Gerät!


----------



## 6TiWon (11. März 2013)

hi maik-80:
kannst mal kurzen fahrbericht abgeben in bezug auf bremsen biss, fading?, ansprechverhalten gabel, trailgängig in kurven oder eher behäbig? berghoch schwer. was wiegt es im endeffekt mit pedalen?
ich weiss viele fragen, aber ich will meiner liebsten das bike auch kaufen und hast du was gepimt am bike?
danke und gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maik-80 (11. März 2013)

Tach. Die Bremsen sind top soweit ich das bis jetzt testen konnte. Im vergleich zur RX "weicher", besser dosierbar und ruhig!!! 
Die Gabel arbeitet wie man es von rs gewohnt ist. Sackt nicht durch und spricht gut sensibel an. Hatte in meinen HTs fast immer eine Reba, hab mich auch wegen der Gabel für das 140er und gegen das 150er entschieden. 
Also so agil wie nen HT ists nicht aber es geht gut um die kurven ohne das man groß nachdrücken muss und wie schon gesagt...klettert erstaunlich gut! 
das ist ne gute frage...schätze ca 13 kg kommen schon hin. Habs noch nicht gewogen... Aber dafür kann man´s bergab halt richtig prügeln  
hab noch nix gepimpt bis auf die pedalen...
never touch a running system


----------



## Maik-80 (11. März 2013)

...ach doch...ne kettenführung hab ich dran gemacht...


----------



## ben1982 (11. März 2013)

Das Slide 7.0 wiegt je nach Größe zwischen 13,6 und 14,5 je nach Peadalwahl. Unter 13,5 kg wirst mit Pedalen in 16" nicht kommen


----------



## 6TiWon (11. März 2013)

andere kurbel und ein lrs mit ztr flow und schwups, hat man 800 g gespart.) und 600 tucken weniger auf dem konto


----------



## Maik-80 (11. März 2013)

joar...13,5 können auch hinkommen aber wir sind ja alle nicht aus zucker 
klar kann ich da noch geld reinstecken um das  gewicht zu drücken aber 1. war mein limit 2k  und 2. hätte ich das limit nicht gehabt, würde sich die frage auch nicht stellen 
So hab ich mir vom rest noch det nötige zubehör(pedale, kettenführung, dämpferpumpe, beleuchtung...), weil ja alles geklaut, dazu gekauft und bin mehr als zufrieden!  nen paar gramm könntens auch noch werden wenn ich den bock auf tl umbaue aber im moment sehe ich da noch keinen handlungsbedarf...


----------



## haekel72 (11. März 2013)

Wollte ja mein Swoop ablichten aber mein wau hatte was dagegen aber ich finds Cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (11. März 2013)

Maik-80 schrieb:


> Hy. Hier meine ersten Bilder vom Slide 140 - 2013
> ...einfach nur...



Geile Kiste. Sieht in natura echt gut aus, überlegte auch damals eins zu nehmen, aber der RAW Look is nich meins. Geht aber! Schick!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## zett78 (11. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Wollte ja mein Swoop ablichten aber mein wau hatte was dagegen aber ich finds Cool


----------



## ben1982 (11. März 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> andere kurbel und ein lrs mit ztr flow und schwups, hat man 800 g gespart.) und 600 tucken weniger auf dem konto



Naja, geht auch leichter und billiger. Die Flow wird eigentlich von den meisten falsch gekauft. Bei mittlerer bis guter Fahrtechnik ist die total überdimensioniert. Fahr meine Specialized-Dt-Swiss dingensbumes seit fast 2 Jahren am AM-Bike ( ähnlich der Dt-Swiss 4.2D) bei 77 kg Fahrfertig mit Ausrüstung ohne einen Zwischenfall. Und ich nehm das Bike schon ran. 80cm Drops und weite Sprünge kamen in den Alpen und Bayerischen Wald schon vor. In letzter Zeit braucht jeder immer mehr Federweg und immer krassere Felgen. Klar ist eine Flow stabiler als eine 4.2 D oder XR 400 und wie die sich alle schimpfen. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Flow in 70 % der Fälle überdimensioniert ist...


----------



## Maik-80 (11. März 2013)

Danke @ mynoxin.
Ich hatte anfangs auch bedenken bez der farbe aber als ichs dann  aus dem karton geschält hatte war ich restlos überzeugt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber mal was anderes....woher kommen denn solche alu splitter/späne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die hatte ich serie bei der auslieferuung dabei. Hatte das schon mal einer von euch? Mir war das neu.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2013)

Kann ich mir zwar nur schwer vorstellen aber eventuell vielleicht späne die von der Fertigung noch im Steuerkopf waren und bei der Montage da runter gefallen sind. Hätte aber normal bei der Endkontrolle auffallen müssen.

Oder das Bike hat mal in der näher von ner Bohr/Dreh/Fräsmaschine gestanden.


----------



## Keks_nascher (11. März 2013)

Vom Kralle einschlagen? Schaft kürzen? Rieselt dann schön nach unten und direkt auf die Rohre.

Sind aber ziemlich grobe Späne


----------



## Maik-80 (11. März 2013)

Neben irgenwelchen dreh/bohr/fräsmaschine gestanden - also nicht bei mir.
Aber kralle einschlagen könnte von größe und grobheit passen...
thx


----------



## Maik-80 (11. März 2013)

Aber durch die endkontrolle dürft´s trotzdem nicht kommen...


----------



## rightface (12. März 2013)

Custom


----------



## ben1982 (12. März 2013)

Leider verschlimmbessert :-(

Die Bremsscheiben gehen mal garnicht. Der Rest ist Geschmacksache 

Ist der Federweg angepasst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rightface (12. März 2013)

Das Fahrrad wurde wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist auf Gewicht optimiert. Federweg vorne ist 140mm, original waren es 120mm.





ben1982 schrieb:


> Leider verschlimmbessert :-(
> 
> Die Bremsscheiben gehen mal garnicht. Der Rest ist Geschmacksache
> 
> Ist der Federweg angepasst???


----------



## ben1982 (12. März 2013)

rightface schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad wurde wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist auf Gewicht optimiert. Federweg vorne ist 140mm, original waren es 120mm.



Naja... Die Bremsscheiben sind trotzdem für die Tonne. Aber so lange Du spass damit hast ist doch alles in Ordnung


----------



## rightface (12. März 2013)

Warum für die Tonne???



ben1982 schrieb:


> Naja... Die Bremsscheiben sind trotzdem für die Tonne. Aber so lange Du spass damit hast ist doch alles in Ordnung


----------



## ben1982 (12. März 2013)

rightface schrieb:


> Warum für die Tonne???



Taugen einfach im Vergleich zu den Originalen nichts, wenns richtig zur Sache geht. Hatte die selben an Maguras, Formula und Avidbremsen und immer übermäßig Fading.... Deswegen. 

Du schreibst, dass das Bike normalerweise 120 mm Federweg hatte. Welches Modell ist das denn (Slide 140???)?

Ein Skeen wär auch nicht verkehrt gewesen


----------



## rightface (12. März 2013)

Mit dem Fading hast du recht, hab es auch festgestellt und vielleicht kommen wieder "schwere" Avid Scheiben drauf 

Es ist ein Slide 125.





ben1982 schrieb:


> Taugen einfach im Vergleich zu den Originalen nichts, wenns richtig zur Sache geht. Hatte die selben an Maguras, Formula und Avidbremsen und immer übermäßig Fading.... Deswegen.
> 
> Du schreibst, dass das Bike normalerweise 120 mm Federweg hatte. Welches Modell ist das denn (Slide 140???)?
> 
> Ein Skeen wär auch nicht verkehrt gewesen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. März 2013)

schönes Bike rightface 
okay, die Bremsscheiben sind eher fürs Holzmachen


----------



## Max_V (13. März 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Skeen 7.0 mit kleinen Modifikationen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber da schrammt nix am Rahmen! Wird auch nur gleich dreckig wie deine Variante... 

Hier eine exzelente Lösung  kostet 1 min. denken und 3cent Materialkosten...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1327994?in=user
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1327995?in=user


----------



## adirem (13. März 2013)

"denken" ist gut


----------



## wohtho (13. März 2013)

Erster Ausritt 2013  Und was soll ich sagen, des Bike is immer noch so heiß wie letztes Jahr  Nur der Sattel macht mir zu schaffen, des Ding is nicht der Hit. Da muß ein neuer her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (13. März 2013)

Hast du bei deinen Rädern auch das Problem mit lockeren Speichen? Musste meine nun abgeben zum nachspannen.


----------



## Max_V (13. März 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> "denken" ist gut



Durchdacht ist etwas was deine Konstruktion nicht ist. Wenn diese Kabelführung wirklich so fehlkonstruiert wäre, hätten mehr eine andere Lösung gesucht..meines läuft seit dem Zugumbau einfach traumhaft.
Einen extra Astfang im Wald finde ich nicht sehr einbauenswert/durchdacht.

Im Grunde ist es mir ja egal..aber eine solche Kritik sollte man schon verkraften! ohne


----------



## adirem (13. März 2013)

Es wird Zeit das der Frühling kommt damit wir wieder Radfahren.


----------



## mynoxin (14. März 2013)

Adirem spricht wahre Worte!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## gorgesmi (14. März 2013)

So gehört das! Der Matsch stammt übrigens vom Erbeskopfmarathon 2012.






Grüße aus dem Hochwald


----------



## fissenid (14. März 2013)

gorgesmi schrieb:


> So gehört das! Der Matsch stammt übrigens vom Erbeskopfmarathon 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So soll ein MTB aussehen!!!!

Grüße aus der Nähe......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (14. März 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> So soll ein MTB aussehen!!!!......



Ähnlich dem meinen...nur mir 2013 Matsch, hab heute nur keine Radfotos sonder nur Umgebungsfotos gemacht..hust.hust..ich glaub ich brauch jetzt ein Erkältungsbad. Nach artgerechter Fahrt im Matsch, einen letzte Abfahrt über Asphalt. Über 60km/h extremster Gegenwind bei +3°C; normal sind gute 80km/h an der Stelle möglich.


----------



## derclown (14. März 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, wenn man das Rad neu bekommt empfiehlt es sich dann dieses an der Kette noch zu Ölen, oder ist das alles schon geschehen und man kann gleich losfahren?

Danke


----------



## darkJST (14. März 2013)

Ketten kommen eig ziemlich schmierig aus der Verpackung, für die ersten Runden reichts auf jeden fall


----------



## Beaumont (14. März 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Nach artgerechter Fahrt im Matsch, einen letzte Abfahrt über Asphalt. Über 60km/h extremster Gegenwind bei +3°C; normal sind gute 80km/h an der Stelle möglich.


Krass!


----------



## Max_V (14. März 2013)

Leider huste isch immer noch..hat also wenig genutzt mein Erkältungsbad...(ajcha Vmax..68km/h)

Keine Bikebilder aber etwas Nostalgie für die eingeschniebenen Flachlandbiker..war auf der Sonnenseite, knapp unter der Schneegrenze..ihr seht ja was auf der anderen Seite los ist.


----------



## Mithras (16. März 2013)

2010er Slide ED..

Immernoch im Aufbau, da heute zwar auch der Monarch Dämpfer kam, allerdings mit falschem Tune als bestellt ... -_---- Naja .. wenigstens weitestgehend aufgebaut und Schaltung eingestellt.. 
















es fehlen noch: 

- Dämpfer
- KeFü
- Push Lock Knopf statt Remote an der Gabel
- Gummidingens um die Schaltzüge wo se am Rahmen anliegen


----------



## McZappenduster (16. März 2013)

Nun steht es schon seit 3 Monaten im Keller rum und wartet darauf bewegt zu werden  nächste Woche kommen dann endlich die langersehnten Custom Laufräder  dann kann alles zusammengefrickelt werden


----------



## wellness_28 (16. März 2013)

bitte die bilder mal groß zum anklicken ;-)


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (16. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> 2010er Slide ED..
> 
> Immernoch im Aufbau...




seit zwei Jahren?


----------



## Mithras (16. März 2013)

nö seit 12.2.2013  

Hab den Rahmen recht günstig bekommen und der is in nem hervorragenden Zustand, hatte kaum Gebrauchsspuren.. ...
Daher schaut der auch noch so gut aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blake84 (16. März 2013)

ZR Race 6.0 Shimano


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (16. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> nö seit 12.2.2013



ich konnt's mir nicht verkenifen 

Sieht aber schon sehr gut aus.


----------



## Mithras (16. März 2013)

Merci, viel fehlt ja nimmer .. eigentlich hätt es morgen schon mit auf ne Tour gesollt ...


----------



## McZappenduster (16. März 2013)

noch mal richtig jetzt, hatte das erst nicht hinbekommen. post #2524 



McZappenduster schrieb:


> Nun steht es schon seit 3 Monaten im Keller rum und wartet darauf bewegt zu werden  nächste Woche kommen dann endlich die langersehnten Custom Laufräder  dann kann alles zusammengefrickelt werden


----------



## trialmaster21 (17. März 2013)

Test


----------



## trialmaster21 (17. März 2013)

Hi, sorry für das erste große Foto...habe den falschen Link genommen.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## filiale (17. März 2013)

Dann werf das erste große Foto doch mal raus, sonst muß man ständig scrollen. Danke.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> 2010er Slide ED..
> 
> Immernoch im Aufbau, da heute zwar auch der Monarch Dämpfer kam, allerdings mit falschem Tune als bestellt ... -_---- Naja .. wenigstens weitestgehend aufgebaut und Schaltung eingestellt..



Gefällt mir  Was sind denn das für Griffe? Sehen relativ weich aus, genau das Suche ich. Hast Erfahrungen mit denen? Also schonmal gefahren?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. März 2013)

gorgesmi schrieb:


> So gehört das! Der Matsch stammt übrigens vom Erbeskopfmarathon 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sah ich und mein Cube auch aus 

Nächstes mal bleib ich bei so nem Wetter Zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (17. März 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Gefällt mir  Was sind denn das für Griffe? Sehen relativ weich aus, genau das Suche ich. Hast Erfahrungen mit denen? Also schonmal gefahren?



Thx, bin schon heiß drauf ne Runde zu fahren, getauscht wird wohl noch der Lenker, hab noch nen Easton Havoc am Freerider, der is leichter als der Spank und nur 1cm schmaler, ggf. noch das 36iger Kettenblatt, da hab ich auch noch ein leichteres da... Dennoch wird die Kiste bei ca 14,7 Kg landen was recht heavy für nen Tourer aber für mich noch ok ist.

Jo, sind Moosgummigriffe von Crankbrothers (Crankbrothers cobalt Lock on) , fahren sich super, habe auch nach was Weichem mit Grip gesucht und bin bei Denen gelandet. Gibts auch in div. Farben kosten so ab 17..
Ob se halten wird sich zeigen, habe sie noch nicht lange drauf, normale Gummi Lockongriffe hielten bei mir leider meist nur eine oder gar nur ne halbe Saison .. -_-


----------



## hepp (18. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> 2010er Slide ED..
> 
> es fehlen noch:
> 
> ...



Warum willst Du denn Pusk Lock statt Remote, ist doch ganz praktisch?


----------



## zett78 (18. März 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Warum willst Du denn *Pusk Lock* statt Remote, ist doch ganz praktisch?



was ist das denn?


----------



## hepp (18. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> was ist das denn?



Kann sein, dass ich da etwas verwechselt habe. Dachte es geht um die Höhenverstellung der Durolux. Die älteren haben hierfür eine Fernbedienung am Lenker, die neuen einen Taster auf der Gabelkrone. Finde die Bedienung am Lenker komfortabler, deshalb meine Frage. Villeicht kann uns Mithras aufklären.


----------



## Mithras (18. März 2013)

Nepp ja es ist der Taster an der Gabel. Möchte lieber nen Push-Knopf, da mich der Zug irgendwie stört. Aber vorerst wird die Remote dranbleiben, ich fahre erstmal n paar Touren und Schau dann nochmal. Evtl mag ich ja dann doch die Fernbedienung behalten ... 
aber bisher stört mich die Optik und, dass man das Bike nicht auf den Kopf stellen kann, ohne die Remote zu zerkratzen.


----------



## tane (18. März 2013)

@trialmaster21: was is das für ein exotischer sattel? skelettmodell??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialmaster21 (18. März 2013)

Das ist ein Sattel den ich mal im ebay gekauft hatte, und bis jetzt nicht bereut habe. Weil hatte vorher immer Carbon Sattel nur wurden die halt ab und zu doch bisl hart und der ist total elastisch, würde fast sagen weich... 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160987003142...sid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_1429wt_1136


----------



## Newbiee (18. März 2013)

http://shop.afterbuy.de/Fahrradteil...-weiss-Freeride-und-Downhill/a28004594_u2294/

Den hab ich aufm Slide 150, ist von meinem Froggy, super angenehm, auch wenns mal länger bergauf geht!


----------



## mynoxin (18. März 2013)

Hier mein Radon. In die Forke guckt tox mal rein. Kacke


mfg mynoxin


----------



## tillibebek (18. März 2013)

Aber ein meckenzie dahinter


----------



## mynoxin (18. März 2013)

Das alte meiner Freundin. Keine Sorge, sie hat nen custom Aufbau bekommen. Ich weis nur nicht wohin mit dem gelben Ding.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## tillibebek (19. März 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Das alte meiner Freundin. Keine Sorge, sie hat nen custom Aufbau bekommen. Ich weis nur nicht wohin mit dem gelben Ding.
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



meckenzie ist doch ein qualitätsbike...achso doch nicht


----------



## mynoxin (19. März 2013)

Aber erwischt fühle ich mich schon. Denke es geht auf den Müll. Oder meint ihr, das lässt sich zu Geld machen? 20 wären Top!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Mithras (19. März 2013)

Hau es bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen rein .. 40â¬ .. das nimmt schon einer mit


----------



## tillibebek (19. März 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Aber erwischt fühle ich mich schon. Denke es geht auf den Müll. Oder meint ihr, das lässt sich zu Geld machen? 20 wären Top!
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



Vielleicht gibt es in deiner Nähe einen kleinen Heranwachsenden, dessen Familie finanziell nicht so gut gebettet ist... so würdest du dir und dem kleinen eine Freude machen. Schau dich mal um oder frag nach...man findet immer jemanden. Habe ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## mike1305 (20. März 2013)

Erste Touren mit dem Slide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. März 2013)

Hallo Mike,
tolles Bike, tolle Location, aber es zerstört mir was das Augenlicht ...


----------



## mike1305 (20. März 2013)

Hi Grobi, ich weiß, aber es war ja nur eine kurze Testfahrt ob die Einstellungen alle passen. Dann kommt das Dir augenlichtzerstörende Teil auch weg.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. März 2013)

mike1305 schrieb:


> Hi Grobi, ich weiß, aber es war ja nur eine kurze Testfahrt ob die Einstellungen alle passen. Dann kommt das Dir augenlichtzerstörende Teil auch weg.



Danke Mike !!!
dann ist es echt ein Traum-Bike


----------



## mynoxin (20. März 2013)

Danke Mike 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Max_V (20. März 2013)

Aber so verschmiert wäre eine Menge am Rücken kleben geblieben....dann hat es ja irgendwie eine Berechtigung. 
Aber beim nächsten Foto muß das Teil ab.


----------



## mike1305 (20. März 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Aber so verschmiert wäre eine Menge am Rücken kleben geblieben....dann hat es ja irgendwie eine Berechtigung.
> Aber beim nächsten Foto muß das Teil ab.



Versprochen


----------



## Beaumont (20. März 2013)

@mike1305

Alter, wie groß bist du? 2m? Welche Rahmengröße ist das? 20 Zoll?
Immerhin geht die Reverb ja noch komplett raus!


----------



## bikextrem1964 (20. März 2013)

Hab da auch was neues!!!


----------



## mike1305 (20. März 2013)

1.85  20 Zoll, wie vorher gesagt :Setup noch ausprobiert. Kurz vor dem Bild noch den Staudamm von dem See auf dem küzesten Weg runtergedüst. Deshalb ist die Reverb unten.Lange Beine eben ;-)   Gruss Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike1305 (20. März 2013)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Hab da auch was neues!!!



Aber jetzt schnell auspacken und aufbauen


----------



## ben1982 (20. März 2013)

Bitte das Schutzblech und die Satteltasche entfernen...

Ansonsten schönes Teil


----------



## derclown (20. März 2013)

mike1305 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt schnell auspacken und aufbauen




Was is denn drin?


----------



## wellness_28 (20. März 2013)

bestimmt was spannendes...und was zum spielen... und schokolade


----------



## CAPITO (20. März 2013)




----------



## haekel72 (21. März 2013)

Hier mein Swoop in der Einfahrphase 





P.s.: Züge werden noch gekürzt und Pedalen getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (21. März 2013)

bleibt neugierig......am Freitag wird das Rätsel gelöst!!!!


----------



## mike1305 (21. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hier mein Swoop in der Einfahrphase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Lässt Du auch die Reverbleitung kürzen ?
Gruss Mike


----------



## hepp (21. März 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hier mein Swoop in der Einfahrphase
> 
> P.s.: Züge werden noch gekürzt und Pedalen getauscht



Sehr nettes Teil. mit den Pedalen hast Du recht, finde auch, dass die nicht so gut passen.


----------



## haekel72 (21. März 2013)

mike1305 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Lässt Du auch die Reverbleitung kürzen ?
> Gruss Mike


 

Ja auf jeden Fall!


----------



## 6TiWon (21. März 2013)

wenn der postmann 2x klingelt: meist ja nur rechnungen, aber eben auch mal was nettes.
ein grosses paket für meine liebste angekommen(140er slide in s). und jetzt geh ich wieder packen, ähm auspacken. foddos kommen noch. und tschüss...
ergebnis: das einzigste, was mir beim zusasmmenbau aufgefallen ist: schaltwerk hat einen kleinen lackkratzer und die vr-bremse ist nicht entlüftet. aber sonst war es top und mit knapp 2 wochen lieferzeit voll in ordnung.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (22. März 2013)

Trommelwirbel.......TARAAAAAAAAA

Mein neues Slide 150 AM   


I'm a happy man!!!!!!!!


----------



## fissenid (22. März 2013)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Trommelwirbel.......TARAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Mein neues Slide 150 AM
> 
> ...


 

SLIDE 150 10.0?????

Toll!!!!
Am Wochenenden Lückner mit dem neuen Bike???


----------



## Robby2107 (22. März 2013)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Trommelwirbel.......TARAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Mein neues Slide 150 AM
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch.
Sieht genial aus mit dem roten Hinterbau.


----------



## tane (22. März 2013)

black & red paßt super! (is das rot eloxiert?)


----------



## mynoxin (22. März 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Radon.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (22. März 2013)

Hoi D. nur wenn die sonne scheint, denke aber nicht, das ding hat 150000 fahrwerk setup möglichkeiten, die alle über knöpfe und hebel bedienbar sind, und das ganze würde ich gern erst im trocknen machen....danach ist mir das wetter wurst!!!
Hab das teil durchs studio gefahren, drauf setzen und sofort wohlfühlen.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (22. März 2013)

tane schrieb:


> black & red paßt super! (is das rot eloxiert?)




Jep das Rot ist Eloxiert!!!!


----------



## 6TiWon (22. März 2013)

hier das neue radon für die liebste:
1. gestern so




2. dann so:




3. dann soweiter:



4. und dann durfte es neben dem spicy parken:




5. modifiziert: andere schwarze griffe von sixpack und sattelstütze von RACE FACE. locker mal 100 g eingespart
6. gesamt jetzt selbst gewogen 13.8 inkl. meiner!!! nc17-pedalen

7. wer also noch eine stütze braucht. hab noch  eine niegelnagelneue original und weisse griffe mit liquidgrünen!! ringen zum günstigen einstandspreis zum verkauf. kurze pn reicht

8. kurbel wird evtl. noch ausgetauscht gegen 2-fach mit bash


----------



## 6TiWon (22. März 2013)

hab da noch ne frage an die specis: was ist das mit dem knopf mit dem "schloss"-aufdruck rechts am x9 schaltwerk: ist ein federbelasteter stift zum reindrücken, keine ahnung:


----------



## Coles (22. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03...n-vorgestellt-cage-lock-und-weitere-features/


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2013)

Is das der, der das Schaltwerk einrasten lässt, für leichteren Kettentausch ?


----------



## Coles (22. März 2013)

naja würde eher sagen reifen wechsel


----------



## 6TiWon (22. März 2013)

merci


----------



## c0rtez (22. März 2013)

Präsentiere mein Bike mal ein bisschen anders.

Habe es nach der letzten Tour wegen schlecht Wetter nicht sofort sauber gemacht. Was natürlich nach einigen Tagen heißt es jetzt richtig putzen zu müssen. Dabei dann natürlich direkt Kette nachgefettet und so...

Habe einfach mal meine GoPro im Sekunden Bild Modus aufgestellt und ne Stopmotion draus gebaut. Ich finds ganz witzig, aber seht selbst.

Wers nicht erkennt, is n 2012er Radon Team 7.0.

Quali vom Video is leider n bisschen mies, ist aber ja auch nur Just4Fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick_1988 (23. März 2013)

Radon ZR Race 7.0  ( in the kitchen )


----------



## Psyloman (24. März 2013)

Mein selbstgebaut Radon Skeen


----------



## Martiniostra (24. März 2013)

Hab bei meinem Slide 140 eine Talas 32 eingebaut, harmoniert super mit dem Hinterbau, dafür musste aber der Spacer weg:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJ8DFaq6IGo"]Sliding Around - Mountain Bike - YouTube[/nomedia]

Am Ende des Videos ist das Bike nochmal in Ruhe zu sehen


----------



## Max_V (24. März 2013)

@Psyloman: etwas komisch sieht das Cockpit schon auf mit den flachen Hörnern und fast senkrechten Bremsgriffen. Kann mir deine Sitzpoition fast nicht erlären  aber wenn es für dich passt.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. März 2013)

Erste Probefahrt; vor dem Umbau.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. März 2013)

Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (25. März 2013)

test


----------



## s37 (25. März 2013)

Psyloman schrieb:


> Mein selbstgebaut Radon Skeen


 
sehr hübsch! nur die weissen schaltzughüllen wollen mir nciht so richtig gefallen viel spaß damit!


----------



## Robby2107 (25. März 2013)

Letzter Versuch:

Hier mein Skeen bei der Ausfahrt im Schönbuch. 
Leider sind dem Wald durch die Forstarbeiten erhebliche Schäden zugeführt worden und ich will nie wieder was über Mountainbiker im Wald hören.


----------



## filiale (25. März 2013)

erledigt


----------



## hepp (26. März 2013)

Bin mittlerweile doch froh, dass es halbwegs schneefrei ist, nur die Temperaturen nerven immer noch. Neu sind der Laufradsatz und der Vorbau.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. März 2013)

2011er Slide in schwarz


----------



## hepp (26. März 2013)

Ich mag es auch


----------



## Markdierk (26. März 2013)

Psyloman schrieb:


> Mein selbstgebaut Radon Skeen



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie Sie fahren, aber die Bremsgriffe senkrecht nach unten zu montieren, ist doch eine ergonomische Katastrophe


----------



## gax30 (26. März 2013)

Hi,

Rahmen Radon zr race 29er, 20" in schwarz, 2013 Modell zu verkaufen. 
Wurde als Komplettrad im Dezember 2012 gekauft und hat nur 300km runter.
Also absolut neuwertig!
 War von der Geometrie leider nicht das was ich gesucht habe, daher gebe ich ihn nun ab. 
Was ist der denn noch wert? Hab da wirklich keinen Plan!


----------



## xs24 (26. März 2013)

gax30 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Radon zr race 29er, 20" in schwarz, 2013 Modell zu verkaufen.
> Wurde als Komplettrad im Dezember 2012 gekauft und hat nur 300km runter.
> ...



...mach mal ein Bild davon!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. März 2013)

Welche Version des ZR Race ? 5 6 7 8 10 ?


----------



## gax30 (26. März 2013)

Das Komplettbike gibts in meiner Galerie. Bild vom Rahmen kommt dann die Tage. Die Rahmen der verschiedenen Radon Modelle ist identisch nur die Ausstattung ist anders. War ursprünglich ein 6.0


----------



## Beaumont (26. März 2013)

Ich denke mal du willst nur den Rahmen los werden, was aber in deinem ersten post nicht wirklich raus zu lesen ist...


----------



## robmaison (26. März 2013)

Soooo, dann will ich auch mal


----------



## Mithras (26. März 2013)

ein 2011er?


----------



## robmaison (26. März 2013)




----------



## robmaison (26. März 2013)

Hier noch was aktuelleres - quasi ein Frühlings-Foto 
Die c.Guide Kettenführung funktioniert klasse!
Sonstige Änderungen:

- Syntace Cockpit
- XLC Sattelstütze mit Remote
- NC 17 Sudpin 3


----------



## Robby2107 (27. März 2013)

Noch ein Bild von der Ausfahrt im Schönbuch


----------



## buller (30. März 2013)

hi

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 09er team 6.0...

steht grad zum verkauf:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-team-zr-6-0/109346037-230-1754?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xs24 (31. März 2013)

...hier mein Black Sin 29" zu fast 95% fertig!


----------



## xs24 (31. März 2013)

...aktuelles Gewicht incl. Pedale, Tacho 9,35kg
...die "unbekannte" Carbon Sattelstütze 27,2 x 350mm ( 180g ) wird noch in den nächsten Wochen gegen eine NEW Ultimate Carbon 27,2 x 410mm ( 136g ) ausgetauscht. Dann steht die jetzige Stütze gerne zum verkauf


----------



## manfred.hs (31. März 2013)

Na da muss ich jetzt auch wieder mal einen aktuellen Stand von meinem Slide da lassen:






und noch eins







Sorry ich steck noch in den Anfängen der Digitalfotografie.

grüsse aus Österreich


----------



## a13 (31. März 2013)

Schon zwei Wochen her. Aber Wetter ist ja mehr oder weniger geblieben.


----------



## fissenid (31. März 2013)

Mein Skeen bei artgerechter Haltung auf dem Felsenpfad Rodalben....


----------



## dawitt (31. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (31. März 2013)

Krasser Sattel 
muß ja jeder wissen was für sein Hintern gut ist

 Gruß Matze


----------



## dawitt (31. März 2013)

ich weiß. ist aber der beste fürn Arsch.


----------



## ben1982 (31. März 2013)

@manfred.hs

Ganz schön langer Vorbau 
 @dawitt

Der Sattel und der Vorbau gehören verboten 

Aber wenn's passt...


----------



## Mafri78 (31. März 2013)

hat doch was so eine hämorrhoiden schaukel


----------



## sylwia-123 (1. April 2013)

29" ZR Race 8.0 2013






erste Fahrt mit dem 26" ZR Race 7.0 2013 - Sonder Edition!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2013)

irgendwie mag für mich "RACE" net sorecht zusammenpassen mit flats und pumpe...


----------



## sylwia-123 (1. April 2013)

die flats halten mich aber besser
mit pumpe bin ich auf alles vorbereitet,hatte letztens eine panne.... seitdem ist die immer dabei


----------



## Sepp290579 (1. April 2013)

Ich fahr auf meinem Skeen auch Flats. Ich komme mit Klickpedalen einfach nicht klar und ich will es auch gar nicht! Auf meinem Rennrad ja, auf dem MTB nein. Fahre ja keine Marathons....


----------



## filiale (1. April 2013)

Eine Pumpe ist Pflicht, keine Frage, aber ob es so ein großes Monster sein muß ?


----------



## sylwia-123 (1. April 2013)

Das stimmt 
So groß muss die ja nicht sein ,leider kann die alles und alle Ventile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. April 2013)

Ist ja eh nur für den Notfall, daher würde auch ne kleine ausreichen, also eigentlich


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2013)

co2 cartusche in der trikot tasche is für mich wenn ich mit dem xc bike unterwegs bin am besten, ansonsten beim touren/enduro biken hab ich nen rucksack dabei und die pumpe is da drinn


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (3. April 2013)

Nach vielen Vergleichen auf meiner Hausrunde zwischen meinem altgedienten 26" Hardtail und einem Leih-29er sind die Würfel nun endgültig zugunsten eines eigenen 29ers gefallen...bitte keine tieferen Diskussionen hierzu anzetteln! 

Das ganze SRAM Schrott-Geraffel hab ich runtergemacht, geht doch nichts über die gute alte XTR!

Und die P6 Carbon HiFlex ist eine Wohltat für Trainingsfaule Popos...


----------



## derStuka (3. April 2013)

Blue is beautiful !


----------



## McZappenduster (3. April 2013)

Schick!


----------



## xs24 (3. April 2013)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> Nach vielen Vergleichen auf meiner Hausrunde zwischen meinem altgedienten 26" Hardtail und einem Leih-29er sind die Würfel nun endgültig zugunsten eines eigenen 29ers gefallen...bitte keine tieferen Diskussionen hierzu anzetteln!
> 
> Das ganze SRAM Schrott-Geraffel hab ich runtergemacht, geht doch nichts über die gute alte XTR!
> 
> Und die P6 Carbon HiFlex ist eine Wohltat für Trainingsfaule Popos...



....schönes bike!!!!   ( was soll ich den anderes auch sagen )


----------



## filiale (3. April 2013)

sehr geil


----------



## sylwia-123 (3. April 2013)

fast wie meiner


----------



## adirem (3. April 2013)

> das ganze sram schrott-geraffel hab ich runtergemacht, geht doch nichts über die gute alte xtr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2takter200 (4. April 2013)

stimmt, nichts geht über die shimano XTR



BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> Nach vielen Vergleichen auf meiner Hausrunde zwischen meinem altgedienten 26" Hardtail und einem Leih-29er sind die Würfel nun endgültig zugunsten eines eigenen 29ers gefallen...bitte keine tieferen Diskussionen hierzu anzetteln!
> 
> Das ganze SRAM Schrott-Geraffel hab ich runtergemacht, geht doch nichts über die gute alte XTR!
> 
> Und die P6 Carbon HiFlex ist eine Wohltat für Trainingsfaule Popos...


----------



## fissenid (4. April 2013)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


>


 
Sehr schön..... nun noch die Decals von den Felgen ab..... "schwarzes" Understatment....


----------



## ben1982 (4. April 2013)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> Das ganze SRAM Schrott-Geraffel hab ich runtergemacht, geht doch nichts über die gute alte XTR!



Naja, die "gute" XTR war die 970er Reihe. Fahr selbst die 980er und die 970er Reihe und die "Neue" ist max auf dem alten XT Niveau.

Das Bike gefällt sehr gut


----------



## xs24 (4. April 2013)

Hallo, hab mein Black Sin 29" dieses Jahr neu gekauft und ein wenig umbauen lassen.
Hab bis dato ca. 180km mit dem bike gemacht.
Immer wieder stellte ich eine relative schlechte schaltperformance fest - zudem noch ein ab und zu abspringende kette vorne!
In meiner Fachwerkstatt hier konnten den "fehler" nicht finden - bis heute!!!!

1. die innenverlegten züge kreutzen sich nicht ( wie üblich ) im rahmen
    ( links gehts oben rein und kommt auch links unten im tretlager raus )

2. Beide innenverlegen führungen sind gebrochen!!!!!!
   ( siehe bilder )

...hab an Radon die bilder heute gemailt - jetzt muß ich auf antwort warten!


----------



## filiale (4. April 2013)

Du hast die Gabel ausgebaut und vom Steuerrohr her reingeschaut, korrekt ? (nur zu meinem Verständnis).
Wenn das der Bodo liest kriegt der die Krise, er ist ja ein Verfechter der innenverlegten Züge...das bestätigt ihn wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Mithras (4. April 2013)

Es fährt ...  .. *Freude*.. mal wieder ein Bike selbst aufgebaut..

Die "Heidi" is fast fertig, Kefü hab ich hier, kommt am WE dran.. hintere Schaltzughülle hatte ich ohne Dämpfer verbaut .. tjaa da muss ich nochmal nen neuen Zug + längere Hülle verbauen .. das ging schief..

Fahrwerk braucht noch ein gescheites Setup, neue Dämpferbuchsen+Gleitlager kommen noch vom Herrn Huber rein, da Diese hier verschlissen sind. Dafür war der Dämpfer günstig und hat ne recht hohe Endprogression was dem Rahmen wohl entgegen kommt.
.. zumindest war es bei meinem Slide AM genau andersrum .. durchrauschen war nicht so prall..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zikula69 (4. April 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, postet doch einfach mal aktuelle Pics von euren Radon Bikes!


----------



## xs24 (4. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Du hast die Gabel ausgebaut und vom Steuerrohr her reingeschaut, korrekt ? (nur zu meinem Verständnis).
> Wenn das der Bodo liest kriegt der die Krise, er ist ja ein Verfechter der innenverlegten Züge...das bestätigt ihn wahrscheinlich.



...ja, Gabel ausgebaut und vom steuerrohr aus bild gemacht!


----------



## Sepp290579 (4. April 2013)




----------



## fissenid (5. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Du hast die Gabel ausgebaut und vom Steuerrohr her reingeschaut, korrekt ? (nur zu meinem Verständnis).
> Wenn das der Bodo liest kriegt der die Krise, er ist ja ein Verfechter der innenverlegten Züge...das bestätigt ihn wahrscheinlich.


 
Du meinst sicher das Bodo ein "Gegner" von innenverlegten Zügen ist, oder


----------



## filiale (5. April 2013)

ja korrekt.


----------



## hesinde2006 (5. April 2013)

Dreifach Kurbel umgerüstet auf 2fach mit SLX Bash und meinen DIY Marshguard zusätzlich montiert (entsprechende Bilder findet ihr im Album)


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. April 2013)




----------



## Papperlapapp (5. April 2013)




----------



## McZappenduster (5. April 2013)

Ja ich weiß, vorn is noch Kabelsalat, wird am Wochenende beseitigt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2013)

Sattel was weit vorne oder ?
Ansonsten alles tippitoppi 
ich wette wenn radon das mit revelation und den xt stoppern direkt gebracht hätte würde man einige neue Kunden haben.

haste den rahmen gekauft oder ein komplettbike umgebaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McZappenduster (5. April 2013)

ja etwas weit vorn, mittlerweile mittig  war nur probehalber, sitzt man like a boss 
Komplettbike quasi komplett umgebaut, Rahmen, Dämpfer, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Steuersatz und hintere Steckachse sowie Reverb sind geblieben. Der Fox Float kommt aber nächste Woche raus, muss einem Monarch von Lord Helmchen weichen.
XT Bremsen und die Revelation sind der Hit 
Gewicht schon auf knappe 12,6kg gedrückt (Gr. 20") Vielleicht kommt noch eine KCNC Scandium Sattelstütze, dann hab ich 12,2kg, aber man wiegt ja immer ohne Pedalen ne? dann nur 11,9kg 
Ja ich weiß, doofes Gewichtstuning, aber is was für´s Gewissen


----------



## bikextrem1964 (5. April 2013)

Endlich freier Wildbahn und Einweihungs Party mit Dreck!!!

Fully braucht keiner!! Aber muss neidlos zugeben....Geiles Teil!!


----------



## Mithras (5. April 2013)

Och ich mag fully fahren, spätestens wenn man irgendwo runterhopst is Federweg am Heck schon ne feine Sache


----------



## Hangtime (5. April 2013)

@McZappenduster: Rein aus Interesse "Was spricht den gegen den Fox Float"?


----------



## a13 (5. April 2013)




----------



## xs24 (5. April 2013)

...schönes Foto!


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. April 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> immer ohne Pedalen ne? dann nur 11,9kg
> Ja ich weiß, doofes Gewichtstuning, aber is was für´s Gewissen



Dann noch die Leitungen kürzen, da hängen doch locker noch 2,5kg überflüssig in der Gegend rum. 
Leitung zur VR Bremse sollte innen an die Gabel.


----------



## McZappenduster (6. April 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Dann noch die Leitungen kürzen, da hängen doch locker noch 2,5kg überflüssig in der Gegend rum.
> Leitung zur VR Bremse sollte innen an die Gabel.



Wird heute in die Tat umgesetzt, dann bin ich auf Rennradniveau


----------



## haekel72 (6. April 2013)

Decals an den Felgen weg, Easton Havoc Lenker + Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheManneken (6. April 2013)

Mein gestern angekommenes ZR Race 6.0 

Bislang keine Änderungen an den Parts, heute mal erste Runde um den Block gedreht: ja, das wird noch ein Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## rookie082 (7. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

kurz zu mir:
Ich kehre Canyon nun den Rücken zu, die bekommen keinen Cent mehr von   mir... lange Story -> aber die "Wandlung" ist durch, Geld ist wieder   auf meinem Konto und ich brauche ein neues Bike.

Ich liebäugle konkret mit dem Silde 150 E2, da ich auf jeden Fall keine   32er Fox mehr haben will. Bin bisher ne 36er gefahren und die jetzigen   34er haben eine sehr vergleichbare Performance.

Meine Frage an Euch, hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem der Bikes oder  konkret mit der neuen SRAM XX1 1X11er Gruppe -> betreffend der  Tourentauglichkeit

Das ist alles was mich noch vom "Klick" auf den Einkaufswagen noch abhält!!!

Besten Dank für  Euer Feedback und Erfahrungen...

Beste Grüße

Christian


----------



## rookie082 (7. April 2013)

Noch ein kurzes Update:

Ich bin 196cm groß, daher der Focus auf das Silde 150 E2.

...sonst wäre das Swoop bereits bestellt!!! 

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Patensen (7. April 2013)

rookie082 schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle konkret mit dem Silde 150 E2, da ich auf jeden Fall keine   32er Fox mehr haben will. Bin bisher ne 36er gefahren und die jetzigen   34er haben eine sehr vergleichbare Performance.
> 
> Meine Frage an Euch, hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem der Bikes oder  konkret mit der neuen SRAM XX1 1X11er Gruppe -> betreffend der  Tourentauglichkeit
> 
> Das ist alles was mich noch vom "Klick" auf den Einkaufswagen noch abhält!!!



Das ist hier aber der "Zeigt her Eure Radons!"-Fred, hier geht es also um Bilder. Du bist mit deiner Frage wohl besser hier aufgehoben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501700


----------



## Wotan2310 (7. April 2013)

@haekel

Wie hast du die Decals abbekommen?
Habs gerade auch probiert,da geht ja gar nichts ab.


----------



## compact444 (7. April 2013)

heute nach ner endlich schneefreien Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gax30 (7. April 2013)

Hi, 

hätte diesen Rahmen hier abzugeben. Ursprünglich ein Radon ZR Race 29 6.0 2013er Modell. Die blauen Decals wurden komplett entfernt. Nur die gelben Schriftzüge an Ober- u. Unterrohr habe ich gelassen. Ganz leicht Gebrauchsspuren. Wurde erst im Dezember gekauft und hat ca. 500km runter. Also absolut neuwertig, technisch einwandfrei! Rahmengröße 20". Die genauen Abmessungen sind auf der H&S Seite zu sehen. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a78464/zr-race-29er-6-0.html?mfid=52


----------



## haekel72 (7. April 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> @haekel
> 
> Wie hast du die Decals abbekommen?
> Habs gerade auch probiert,da geht ja gar nichts ab.



Mit einem Heißluftfön und dann mit kleberesteentferner!


----------



## filiale (7. April 2013)

Oder Du nimmst Aceton (gibt es im Baumarkt).


----------



## Steffi9184 (7. April 2013)

Mein Baby, heute aufgenommen nach ner knackigen Runde im Königsforst...


----------



## filiale (7. April 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Laptop am Lenker  sehr großes Navi ...


----------



## invalid (7. April 2013)

Heute mal gigantische 8°C und Sonnenschein! einfach GEIL


----------



## robmaison (8. April 2013)

Gestern war es einfach traumhaft


----------



## Markdierk (8. April 2013)

@Zappenduster: Bike gefällt mri außerordentlich gut, werde meine Talas auch bald tauschen. Darf man erfahren, welcher LRS verbaut ist?

@rookie082 Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass eine XX1 Schaltung wirklich sinnvoll ist für Tourenfahrer. Maximal an einem Rennenduro würde ich das Ding fahren. ERfahrung habe ich jedoch nicht damit, ich denke jedoch, dass man mit 2/3-fach wesentlich glücklicher auf Touren ist


----------



## hepp (8. April 2013)

compact444 schrieb:


> heute nach ner endlich schneefreien Tour...




Tolle Bilder!


----------



## McZappenduster (8. April 2013)

@Markdierk: Danke Danke 

Naben: Tune King 15, Kong X-12, "giftgrün" (nicht wirklich GIFTgrün, aber passt super zu den dunkelgrünen Anteilen in den Decals am Rahmen)
Felgen: Funworks AM Ride, schwarz
Speichen: Sapim Laser/D-Light, schwarz
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu, hellgrün
Am Ventilloch jeweils zwei grüne Speichen
mit schwarzen Nippeln.
Tubeless und 1538g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (8. April 2013)

Heut nach der Tour mal voll gepuzt...






na wer macht mehr Spass....






XD


----------



## Mandalay79 (9. April 2013)

ZR Race 5.0 29er


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. April 2013)

@ icetiger212
steht da etwa Gabeldeo auf der Fensterbank ?
Weg mit dem Sch*** !


----------



## MalteetlaM (9. April 2013)

Mandalay79 schrieb:


> ZR Race 5.0 29er



Tolles Rad!


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (9. April 2013)

hier mal meins mit neuen laufrädern...


----------



## McZappenduster (9. April 2013)

@Bonecrusher301: schickes Radl


----------



## robmaison (9. April 2013)

bei so ner langen Sattelstütze frag ich mich immer 2 Sachen:

- überschlägt man sich bereits beim aufsteigen?
- gibts das Bike nicht in der passenden Größe? (okay - bei 2,40m Körpergröße kanns da zu Problemen kommen)

Naja, jeder wie er mag...


----------



## ben1982 (9. April 2013)

robmaison schrieb:


> bei so ner langen Sattelstütze frag ich mich immer 2 Sachen:
> 
> - überschlägt man sich bereits beim aufsteigen?
> - gibts das Bike nicht in der passenden Größe? (okay - bei 2,40m Körpergröße kanns da zu Problemen kommen)
> ...



Wenn man von "Fach" ist, versteht man es


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (9. April 2013)

also ich finde, dass das rad so perfekt zu mir passt. ich mag ne große sattelüberhöhung, nen tiefen lenker und einen kürzeren rahmen. ich komm mit dem rad so perfekt zurecht  ich stimmt dir zu, dass die sattelstütze recht weit ausgezogen ist, aber das ganze ist ja ein race hardtail und bis zum maximalen auszug der stütze sinds noch paar cm  ist ein 18zoll rahmen und ich bin knapp 1,80m groß. ich hätte auch 20zoll nehmen können, aber der 18er hat mir persönlich besser gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robmaison (9. April 2013)

Hey, alles gut - ich sag ja: jeder wie er mag.

Ich muss mich an diese Wald-Rennrad-Optik wohl einfach gewöhnen 
Das ist halt irgendwie irritierend bei nem MTB was dann auch im Wald bewegt wird...

Sorry für OT - mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## ben1982 (9. April 2013)

Haha. WS ist da irritirend???

Der Sport ist olympisch. Gibt genug Fahrer die mit so einem Rennrad viele Fully Fahrer auch im technischen Gelände verblasen, das ist irritirend


----------



## robmaison (9. April 2013)

Olympisch ist kein Argument --> siehe Ringen 

Ansonsten mag ich dir/euch aber gerne glauben - ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass mein Schwerpunkt beim Freeride/Downhill/Enduro eher hinten ist - aber das liegt ja auch am Einsatzbereich bzw. welche Kategorie man fährt


----------



## ben1982 (9. April 2013)

robmaison schrieb:


> Olympisch ist kein Argument --> siehe Ringen
> 
> Ansonsten mag ich dir/euch aber gerne glauben - ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass mein Schwerpunkt beim Freeride/Downhill/Enduro eher hinten ist - aber das liegt ja auch am Einsatzbereich bzw. welche Kategorie man fährt



Zum Glück. Das breite Spektrum des MTB ist eben der Reiz. Der eine ballert bergab, der andere berghoch und wieder andere mach beides...


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. April 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> @ icetiger212
> steht da etwa Gabeldeo auf der Fensterbank ?
> Weg mit dem Sch*** !



jo steht es. Why?? Benutze es schon seit Jahren...


----------



## ben1982 (10. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> jo steht es. Why?? Benutze es schon seit Jahren...



Weil von der Nutzung mittlerweile abgeraten wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (10. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> jo steht es. Why?? Benutze es schon seit Jahren...



wenn du was drauf machen willst, nimm Gabelöl oder einfach Motoröl


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. April 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Weil von der Nutzung mittlerweile abgeraten wird



wer Sagt das?! 
Das normale Brunox soll mer nicht nehmen, aber des ist DEO...

Motorenöl würd ich lieber in meinen Audi schütten statt es mir an die Gabel zu schmieren, bei 23 /l.....  Aber es soll auch gehen.


----------



## TheManneken (10. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Motorenöl würd ich lieber in meinen Audi schütten statt es mir an die Gabel zu schmieren, bei 23 /l.....  Aber es soll auch gehen.



Du hast eindeutig eine miese Bezugsquelle für Motoröl


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. April 2013)

TheManneken schrieb:


> Du hast eindeutig eine miese Bezugsquelle für Motoröl



nur das Beste für meine Kiste...


----------



## TheManneken (10. April 2013)

Für meine auch - 8 /l


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (10. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> nur das Beste für meine Kiste...



Fette Audi's fahren, aber keine Kohle für ne Teleskop-Sattelstütze


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. April 2013)

die 23â¬ / l haben nichts mit der QualitÃ¤t zu tun  Vorausgesetzt du beziehst das Ãl Ã¼ber deinen Freundlichen, wovon ich bei dem Preis jetzt mal ausgehe. Der kauft das Ãl nÃ¤mlich fÃ¼r 3 â¬ / l ein und macht n Haufen Geld damit  Mein Audi kriegt Ã¼brigens auch 5w30 LongLife Ãl, zwar nicht Castrol, aber genau so gutes Total. FÃ¼r 15 Euro.. Pro 5 Liter


----------



## aquanaut96 (10. April 2013)

Hier mal mein Slide 150 9.0 bei der ersten Ausfahrt des Jahres

Geht leider nicht besser mit dem Bild. Ist nur ein Handyfoto.


----------



## xs24 (10. April 2013)

Hallo,
...das hier hat zwar nichts direkt mit dem Thema " Zeigt her eure Radons", aber es betrifft die Fa. Radon!!!
Ich habe am Freitag 5.4.13 meinen Black Sin 29" Rahmen in die Werkstatt zu Radon ( Bikediscount ) persönlich hin gefahren ( innenverlege Kabelführungen gebrochen! ).
Mann versprach mir dort, mich bis spätestens Heute anzurufen, um weiteres Vorgehen abzuklären. Es hat NATÜRLICH keiner angerufen!!!!!!
Ich hab´s selber dann mehrmals probiert und die Werkstattnr. war heute nicht mehr zu erreichen!
Mir ist bekannt, daß die Fa. Bikediscount dieser Tage in ihr neues Gebäude umzieht. Die Werkstatt war Freitags noch an alter Stelle in der Siemensstr.

Aber was ist das für ein S E R V I C E ? 
Eine so bekannte und teils gelobte Fa. wie Radon oder Bikediscount kann auch bestimmt anders.
Für den defekten Rahmen kann Radon nichts, aber sie haben den Service meiner Meinung nach zu gewährleisten - das betrifft auch meinen Garantiefall!
...ich bin sauer!


----------



## Max_V (10. April 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...das hier hat zwar nichts direkt mit dem Thema " Zeigt her eure Radons", aber es betrifft die Fa. Radon!!!
> Ich habe am Freitag 5.4.13 meinen Black Sin 29" Rahmen in die Werkstatt zu Radon ( Bikediscount ) persönlich hin gefahren ( innenverlege Kabelführungen gebrochen! ).
> Mann versprach mir dort, mich bis spätestens Heute anzurufen, um weiteres Vorgehen abzuklären. Es hat NATÜRLICH keiner angerufen!!!!!!
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543202

Dafür ist dieses Thema! Gib ihnen etwas Zeit ich verstehe deinen Ärger, aber bei dieser momentanen Hektik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. April 2013)

Ich denke auch dass der Zeitpunkt von Deinem Problem recht ungünstig kommt. Ich kann verstehen dass es Dich als Kunden wenig interessiert ob der Laden umzieht, Du willst nur fahren, aber das Personal ist jetzt schon am absaufen und während des Umzug kannst Du Dir vorstellen wird es nicht unbedingt besser. Ich drücke die Daumen dass die Jungs Dir schnellstens einen nenen Rahmen besorgen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. April 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> die 23 / l haben nichts mit der Qualität zu tun  Vorausgesetzt du beziehst das Öl über deinen Freundlichen, wovon ich bei dem Preis jetzt mal ausgehe. Der kauft das Öl nämlich für 3  / l ein und macht n Haufen Geld damit  Mein Audi kriegt übrigens auch 5w30 LongLife Öl, zwar nicht Castrol, aber genau so gutes Total. Für 15 Euro.. Pro 5 Liter



genau deswegen kostet es, weils Castrol ist...



> Fette Audi's fahren, aber keine Kohle für ne Teleskop-Sattelstütze



kommt noch, aber ich seh es ne ein 270,- für ne neu Sattelstütze zu zahlen, da gibts wichtigeres!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> genau deswegen kostet es, weils Castrol ist...



Nein, es kostet, weil der Freundliche daran n Haufen Kohle macht...

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewi...029ab2fffe7ba7?itemId=190582296385&cmd=VIDESC

Ich hoff der Link funzt so, hab grad nur s Handy zur Hand


----------



## ben1982 (11. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> wer Sagt das?!
> Das normale Brunox soll mer nicht nehmen, aber des ist DEO...
> 
> Motorenöl würd ich lieber in meinen Audi schütten statt es mir an die Gabel zu schmieren, bei 23 /l.....  Aber es soll auch gehen.



Das Deo hat fast den identischen Inhalt / Zusammensetzung

Der Rock Shox Master Service und auch die Jungs von Toxiholics haben mir persönlich von der Nutzung beider Sprays abgeraten und meinten, dass man einfach nur einen sauberen trockenen Lappen nutzen soll.


----------



## ben1982 (11. April 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...das hier hat zwar nichts direkt mit dem Thema " Zeigt her eure Radons", aber es betrifft die Fa. Radon!!!
> Ich habe am Freitag 5.4.13 meinen Black Sin 29" Rahmen in die Werkstatt zu Radon ( Bikediscount ) persönlich hin gefahren ( innenverlege Kabelführungen gebrochen! ).
> Mann versprach mir dort, mich bis spätestens Heute anzurufen, um weiteres Vorgehen abzuklären. Es hat NATÜRLICH keiner angerufen!!!!!!
> ...



Naja, wer sparen will muss leiden. Hatte selbst schon riesen Probleme mit Bike-Discount und einem Rahmengarantiefall. Und ich habe fast 4 Monate gewartet, da mehrere verschieden Schäden nacheinander. 

War mit der Grund, dass ich dieses mal zum freundlichen um die Ecke gegangen bin zum Bikekauf. Kostet zwar mehr aber der Service stimmt zu jedem Zeitpunkt. Und ich bekomm auch immer gleich jemanden an die Strippe und muss nicht tausendmal nachrufen...

Aber die Preis-Leistung stimmt eben bei Radon trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 252741 (11. April 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Naja, wer sparen will muss leiden. Hatte selbst schon riesen Probleme mit Bike-Discount und einem Rahmengarantiefall. Und ich habe fast 4 Monate gewartet, da mehrere verschieden Schäden nacheinander.
> 
> War mit der Grund, dass ich dieses mal zum freundlichen um die Ecke gegangen bin zum Bikekauf. Kostet zwar mehr aber der Service stimmt zu jedem Zeitpunkt. Und ich bekomm auch immer gleich jemanden an die Strippe und muss nicht tausendmal nachrufen...
> 
> Aber die Preis-Leistung stimmt eben bei Radon trotzdem



Ich möchte keine Diskussion lostreten, nur hatte ich vor kurzen so ein schönes Erlebnis. Meine Eltern bringen ihr Fahrrad zum Check zu einem freundlichen Händler an der Ecke. Als ich das erfuhr habe ich mir das Bike danach angeschaut. Reifen wurden nicht getauscht obwohl abgenutzt (Glatze!), Bremsen schwergängig und so abgenutzt das diese nicht mehr verzögerten (ok nach 8jahren Standart shimano Candies). Nur die Kette und das ritzelpaket wurden getauscht. Ach und Bremsen hatten sie versucht einzustellen lol. Da der Händler so freundlich war haben meine Eltern das Fahrrad so mitgenommen. Mir wurde nur schlecht als ich das Bike mir angeschaut habe. Ich glaube daher das kompetenz nichts mit online oder offline Händler zu tun hat. Ich wohne in Berlin und es gibt eine Menge Händler... Aber nur ganz wenige würde ich an mein Bike lassen. Da wird auch gern mal mit einem handytool eine Schraube an einem Carbonrad nach Gefühl festgezogen  ne das muss nicht sein


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. April 2013)

Schade ... und ich dachte hier gibt es Bilder


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. April 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Schade ... und ich dachte hier gibt es Bilder



...ich wollt´s net sagen.


----------



## ben1982 (11. April 2013)

@ XC-Hero

Deswegen schaut man sich den Laden zuvor an und mit gewissen Fachfragen an den Freundlichen kann man schon ein Gefühl entwickeln, welcher was kann oder nicht. 

Aber darum ging es auch nicht. 

Wer weniger bezahlt bekommt auch weniger. Irgendwie muss der günstige Preis der Radons auch entstehen. Kenn persönlich einen Verkäufer von Radon und was der so erzählt...

Hinzu kommt die hohe Auftragsdichte bei Bike-Discount, verteilt auf zu wenig Arbeiter, da geht eben die Qualität verloren...

Ich bin aber bis auf einmal immer gut mit meinen bisher 5 Radons gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xs24 (11. April 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Schade ... und ich dachte hier gibt es Bilder



....um wieder zum Thema zu kommen - so wird mein Bike am Sonntag zu 99,5% aussehen!!!!




...ich hoffe das ich dieses pic nicht schon hier gepostet hab!
...wenn doch, dann weils so schön ist.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. April 2013)

Das Blau finde ich der Hammer


----------



## xs24 (11. April 2013)

...jepp, ich war auch direkt davon angetan!!!!
....der fließende part von oberrohr in die streben find ich ebenfalls super!


----------



## Icetiger212 (11. April 2013)

die Form ist mega Porno....


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (11. April 2013)

Porno ist wohl genau das richtige Wort


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2013)

Das Black Sin is halt echt geil ... immer wieder schön anzuschauen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (12. April 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> ....um wieder zum Thema zu kommen - so wird mein Bike am Sonntag zu 99,5% aussehen!!!!



Und die fehlenden 0,5 % sind dann zusätzlicher Dreck?  Wirklich ein schönes Rad!


----------



## fissenid (12. April 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> ....um wieder zum Thema zu kommen - so wird mein Bike am Sonntag zu 99,5% aussehen!!!!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1339950
> 
> ...ich hoffe das ich dieses pic nicht schon hier gepostet hab!
> ...wenn doch, dann weils so schön ist.


 
Die Trierer Eisenbahnbrücke hast du schon gepostet... aber EGAL tolles Bild und tolles RAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mynoxin (12. April 2013)

Geiler Fluss, gefällt!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (12. April 2013)

sooo, jetzt haben wir alle das tolle Rad bewundert  - aber jetzt bitte wieder Federweg und Alu-Pics


----------



## ur-anus (12. April 2013)

hier mal mein "low budget" slide ed 160...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Benni24 (12. April 2013)

hi, hier mal mein Radon





Grüße


----------



## Mithras (13. April 2013)

Soo mal im Gelände bewegt.. Fazit: fährt sich super, Fas Fahrwerk tut was es soll ...ebenfalls ein "low budget-Slide"


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2013)

passt in den 2012er slide rahmen eigentlich ein dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter ohne das ich dängeln fräsen oder bohren muß?


----------



## haekel72 (13. April 2013)

Swoop 8.0 bissel geändert, Tribals Felgen weg, Vorbau 60mm und Lenker Easton Havoc 750mm 20mm Rise


----------



## ur-anus (13. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Soo mal im Gelände bewegt.. Fazit: fährt sich super, Fas Fahrwerk tut was es soll ...ebenfalls ein "low budget-Slide"
> 
> ,



low budget ist einfach trend ich beneide dich wirklich um deine zugführung am oberrohr
 @HeavyBiker: wenn du den piggybag nach oben und vorne drehst und dir nicht noch ne trinkflasche montierst sollte es mmn gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> low budget ist einfach trend ich beneide dich wirklich um deine zugführung am oberrohr
> @_HeavyBiker_: wenn du den piggybag nach oben und vorne drehst und dir nicht noch ne trinkflasche montierst sollte es mmn gehen.



ok trinkflasche will ich sowieso nicht 
hat einer ne empfehlung welcher dämpfer gut geht mit dem hinterbau?
ich mags gerne etwas straffer und progresiv ...


----------



## mat-mat (14. April 2013)

so jetzt mal mein neues aufgebautes Radon


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (14. April 2013)

*Radon Swoop 7.0*


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. April 2013)

DownhillFelix91 schrieb:


> *Radon Swoop 7.0*



...aber der Spritzschutz! *bäh* Sorry...


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (14. April 2013)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> ...aber der Spritzschutz! *bäh* Sorry...


Dafür macht er was er soll


----------



## konamatze (14. April 2013)

DownhillFelix91,wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?
zb.Berg auf,Tourentauglichkeit?

 Gruß Matze


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (14. April 2013)

konamatze schrieb:


> DownhillFelix91,wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?
> zb.Berg auf,Tourentauglichkeit?
> 
> Gruß Matze


Ich bin erst zweimal ausgiebig damit gefahren kann aber nur positives berichten. Bergauf geht es besser als mein altes Hardtail obwohl man die 180mm Gabel nicht absenken kann und bergab kann man es richtig krachen lassen. Mit den richtigen Reifen wird es dann auch Tourentauglich


----------



## zikula69 (14. April 2013)

:d


----------



## konamatze (14. April 2013)

dann kann man sich die Ausgaben fürs 8er und 9er getrost Sparen
Hört sich gut an!

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillFelix91 (14. April 2013)

konamatze schrieb:


> dann kann man sich die Ausgaben fürs 8er und 9er getrost Sparen
> Hört sich gut an!
> 
> Gruß Matze


"Meine Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr" hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen


----------



## konamatze (14. April 2013)

DownhillFelix91 schrieb:


> "Meine Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr" hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen



ein wenig Ironie war schon dabei

 Gruß Matze


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (14. April 2013)

konamatze schrieb:


> ein wenig Ironie war schon dabei
> 
> Gruß Matze


Da bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## maniackilla (14. April 2013)

Schönes Swoop


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. April 2013)

Voll Komisch wenn man sich um 19.00 nach getaner Arbeit noch auf den Bock schwingen kann. An meinem Jetzigen Wohnort gibts irgendwie nur flach oder sack steil hoch. Womit ich nicht gerechnet hätte ist n richtig spassigen Single Trail ins Tal zu finden!  Das nächste mal nehm ich de GoPro mit... 





getrübt wurde es nur, das ich feststellen musste das der Freilaufkörper an der Ringle Nabe nun entgültig total abgefräst ist. Ist nicht mehr zu retten, angefangen hats damit das Radon auf Alu Freiläufen Stahl Kassetten schraubt... war damals schon leider zu spät bei mir.  Vor allem kosten die Freiläufe von Ringle ja nix... ^^


----------



## ben1982 (15. April 2013)

Ist doch eine Top-Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheManneken (15. April 2013)

DownhillFelix91 schrieb:


> *Radon Swoop 7.0*



Was genau soll dieser Spritzschutz eigentlich schützen? Den Fahrer ja wohl nicht, so kurz, wie die Teile sind. Geht es hier nur um die Gabel und den Hinterbaudämpfer?


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2013)

TheManneken schrieb:


> Was genau soll dieser Spritzschutz eigentlich schützen? Den Fahrer ja wohl nicht, so kurz, wie die Teile sind. Geht es hier nur um die Gabel und den Hinterbaudämpfer?


 
Der schützt sehr wohl den Fahrer. Der Dreck, welcher vom Rad nach vorne geschmissen wird und dann dem Fahrer schön im Gesicht landet, genau der bleibt am "Blechle" hängen. Die Gabel wird natürlich auch effektiv vor Verschlammung geschützt. Wenn man nicht nur Schönwetterfahrer ist, weiß man das auch zu schätzen. 


Habe den MarshGuard zwar nur vorn dran, bin aber topzufrieden!!


----------



## TheManneken (15. April 2013)

Ach ja, das ist natürlich sehr vorteilhaft. Danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## aquanaut96 (15. April 2013)

Kann ich auch bestätigen, das mit dem Mashguard. Der funzt echt super. Hab neulich nach ner Tour ne ca. 2cm dicke Schlammschicht abgekratzt. Hat also seinen Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. April 2013)

und wenn man mal RICHTIG im schlamm fährt setzt sich das marsch gedöns so zu das das rad sich net mehr dreht weil der matsch niergends hin kann


----------



## aquanaut96 (15. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> und wenn man mal RICHTIG im schlamm fährt setzt sich das marsch gedöns so zu das das rad sich net mehr dreht weil der matsch niergends hin kann



Wenn du das Problem hast, dann hilft ein kurzer Bunnyhop oder kurz Vorderrad hozieh und schon ist der Matsch da weg und das Rad dreht sich wieder.


----------



## darkJST (15. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Voll Komisch wenn man sich um 19.00 nach getaner Arbeit noch auf den Bock schwingen kann. An meinem Jetzigen Wohnort gibts irgendwie nur flach oder sack steil hoch. Womit ich nicht gerechnet hätte ist n richtig spassigen Single Trail ins Tal zu finden!  Das nächste mal nehm ich de GoPro mit...
> 
> 
> 
> (...)




Hast du bei dem Dämpfer schonmal einen richtigen Durchschlag gehabt? Ist der Piggy dann trotzdem nicht mit dem Unterrohr kollidiert?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. April 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Problem hast, dann hilft ein kurzer Bunnyhop oder kurz Vorderrad hozieh und schon ist der Matsch da weg und das Rad dreht sich wieder.



äh NÖ ... 3 mal passiert auf 2 ausfahrten und zwar so das ich den matsch mit den fingern raus puhlen musste obwohl ich gleich angehalten hab nachdem ich es merkte... unschön war auch das die "matschblockade" dann schön an der gabel gescheuert hat 
deshalb bin ich wieder auf den guten alten neoguard zurück denn da brauch ich keinen bunny hop oder an der gabel ziehen, da fällt der dreck bei jedem einfedern von alleine ab


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... da fällt der dreck bei jedem einfedern von alleine ab


 
Kommt ganz auf den Dreck an. 
Bei meiner Holden am Stage Diva hat sich der Dreck schon so in der Gabel verklumpt, daß gar nix mehr ging. Ein Elefant hätte keinen größeren Bollen sch***n können. Da ist nix von der Gabel abgefallen. -> rauspuhlen und mit einem *flatsch* auf den Boden fallen lassen. 

Fairerweise muß man aber sagen, da hätte der MarshGuard auch nix gebracht.


----------



## siebenacht (15. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Der schützt sehr wohl den Fahrer. Der Dreck, welcher vom Rad nach vorne geschmissen wird und dann dem Fahrer schön im Gesicht landet, genau der bleibt am "Blechle" hängen. Die Gabel wird natürlich auch effektiv vor Verschlammung geschützt. Wenn man nicht nur Schönwetterfahrer ist, weiß man das auch zu schätzen.
> 
> 
> Habe den MarshGuard zwar nur vorn dran, bin aber topzufrieden!!



Kann ich auch bestätigen, habe den MarshGuard ebenfalls nur vorne dran. Hatte vorher diesen Neoprenfangschutz dran. Beides schützt den Fahrer vor Verschlammung, aber der MarshGuard schützt sehr effektiv auch die Gabelrohre (auch vor Steinbeschuss). Hinten würde ich es nur für Bikes verwenden, bei denen der Dämpfer direkt vor dem Hinterrad ist. Kleiner Nachteil: der MarshGuard ist fummeliger beim Anbau.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (15. April 2013)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## xs24 (15. April 2013)

@ben1982: mal wieder ein Bike was nicht von der "Stange" ist!!!!!

....auch wenn´s nicht meins ist, aber ich finds gut!!!

...weiter mit solchen Bikes!


----------



## Icetiger212 (15. April 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hast du bei dem Dämpfer schonmal einen richtigen Durchschlag gehabt? Ist der Piggy dann trotzdem nicht mit dem Unterrohr kollidiert?



ja hatte ich, der Piggy ist auch ein halben mm an  den Rahmen gekratzt...


----------



## ur-anus (15. April 2013)

@ben1982: ah, der feringasee... da fällt mir ein: schonzeit ist vorbei, ich muss fischen


----------



## ben1982 (15. April 2013)

Ja. Nach den Isartrails auf dem Heimweg ein kleiner Abstecher...


----------



## maniackilla (16. April 2013)

ab wann kann man denn Fotos posten? Wollte meins posten, aber ein Moderator muss es freischalten.


----------



## Josi-Baer (16. April 2013)

Dann soll der Admin mal Eier machen!


----------



## mynoxin (16. April 2013)

Geputzt. Saison kann beginnen


mfg mynoxin


----------



## wellness_28 (17. April 2013)

Schickes Slide 8.0 ! Hab meins jetzt auch bestellt und hoffe ich muss nicht mehr lange warten 
Welche Größe ist das ? Und war dieser Kettenstrebenschutz schon mit dabei oder wo hast du den her ?

Grüße Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniackilla (17. April 2013)

geht los


----------



## mynoxin (17. April 2013)

Hi, 18", Schutz bei bike Discount bestellt.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## wellness_28 (17. April 2013)

Danke für die Info. Bei mir wird es ein 20" mit 1,85 m.
Wie groß bist du und wie lange musstest du warten, bis das Bike geliefert wurde ?

Vielleicht doofe Frage, aber könntest mal noch ein Bild von der Seite machen, wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist ? 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## mynoxin (17. April 2013)

Hi, 18", Schutz bei bike Discount bestellt.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## hepp (17. April 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> geht los



Wo ist das? Rhein zwischen Köln und Bonn?


----------



## maniackilla (17. April 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Wo ist das? Rhein zwischen Köln und Bonn?



jup, in Wesseling blick nach Niederkassel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (17. April 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> jup, in Wessenling blick nach Niederkassel


----------



## wellness_28 (17. April 2013)

@mynoxin: wie groß bist du ?


----------



## mynoxin (17. April 2013)

1,77m


mfg mynoxin


----------



## wellness_28 (17. April 2013)

Ah, ok. Übrigens ist mein Bike schon seit gestern verschickt ! Hab heute einfach mal nach der Sendungsnummer geschaut. Dachte es ist noch in der Endmontage ein paar Tage. Dann bekomme ich es vielleicht die Woche noch. Ich halte es kaum noch aus


----------



## mynoxin (17. April 2013)

Viel Erfolg 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## wellness_28 (17. April 2013)

Hast du noch was geplant am Bike zu ändern ? oder lässt du es erstmal so ?
Hab mir überlegt , dass vielleicht ein blauer Vorbau oder Lenker schöner Farbkontrast wäre zu dem Blau von dem Hinterbau.
Aber es soll ja jetzt kein "Eisdielen-Rad" werden 
Zumindest kommt erstmal noch eine Kettenführung dran.

Könntest du mal ein Foto machen wie das Bike mit abgesenkter Gabel von der Seite aussieht ?


----------



## frx_Bender (17. April 2013)

Mein Slide ist heute beim Service Partner angekommen . Leider schafft er es nicht mehr heute fertig zu machen und ich kann morgen leider nicht, sodass ich am Freitag das Rad abholen werde.

Alles in allem war der Versand recht fix. Donnerstag abend (22 Uhr) bestellt, gestern (Dienstag) hab ich die Email von Bike Discount erhalten mit der Tracking Nummer von DHL. Und heute (Mittwoch) wurde es bereits zugestellt.. 

Wenn alles passt, wird das Slide am Samstag zu einer kleinen Trailrunde ausgeführt.. 


Edith: ups.. war der falsche Thread.. sollte eigentlich in "*Wer hat schon und wer bestellt noch?" 
*


----------



## dotoslocos (17. April 2013)

mein 2012er ZR 5.0 nach bissl saubermachen


----------



## Farmerbob (18. April 2013)

Hier mal mein Radon.
Radon Skeen 7.0 2012.
Eigentlich ohne nennenswerte Modifikationen:
- Klick-Pedale montiert
- Rote Decals entfernt




geplante Neuerungen:
- Neue Mäntel
- Reverb (mal sehn ;-))
 Bild sollte jetzt passen, Quali ist nicht soo toll da Handybild!


----------



## OliverKaa (18. April 2013)

Rhön 17.04.13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKilledKennyToo (19. April 2013)

Farmerbob schrieb:


> - Rote Decals entfernt



Kannst du bitte kurz verraten, wie du das gemacht hast? Heißluft?

Man sieht ja schon noch Umrisse der ehemals roten Buchstaben, ist das Absicht?


----------



## Farmerbob (19. April 2013)

iKilledKennyToo schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte kurz verraten, wie du das gemacht hast? Heißluft?
> 
> Man sieht ja schon noch Umrisse der ehemals roten Buchstaben, ist das Absicht?


 
Mit Aceton (aus dem Baumarkt) einfach drüber wischen und ab ist das Zeug, ging einfacher als ich gedacht habe. Sind keine Aufkleber sonder ist auf lackiert.

Rote Buchstaben waren nie da .
Die Schrift war schon immer weiß/grau, falls du das meinst.
Einzig das S von "Skeen" auf der anderen Seite war und ist noch rot.

PS: sieht man mein Bild eigentlich noch? Ich sehe es nämlich leider nicht ;(.


----------



## fissenid (19. April 2013)

iKilledKennyToo schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte kurz verraten, wie du das gemacht hast? Heißluft?
> 
> Man sieht ja schon noch Umrisse der ehemals roten Buchstaben, ist das Absicht?


 
HallO!

die roten Decals sind nur gelackt! Mit Aceton oder Nitroverdünnung geht die ab.!
Die Buchstaben auf der rechten Rahmenseite sind grau und nicht rot! Entfernt wurde (wie auch bei mir) diese roten Dekoelemente, Beschriftung ist original Radon!

Bei mir sieht man vorher und nachher!


----------



## Farmerbob (19. April 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> die roten Decals sind nur gelackt! Mit Aceton oder Nitroverdünnung geht die ab.!
> Die Buchstaben auf der rechten Rahmenseite sind grau und nicht rot! Entfernt wurde (wie auch bei mir) diese roten Dekoelemente, Beschriftung ist original Radon!
> ...


 
Von dir hab ich die Idee, danke dafür.


----------



## iKilledKennyToo (19. April 2013)

Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe/ihr mich richtig versteht:
Ich möchte meine kompletten Radon Schriftzüge loswerden. Ich habe das Team 7 aus 2011, hier ein Bild:

http://alex-stork.de/images/radon7.jpg

Und da kann ich die Schriften mit Aceton/Nitroverdünnung entfernen ohne den Rahmenlack kaputt zu machen?


----------



## dippi620 (19. April 2013)

so hier mal mein slide 125 8.0 nach ner ausfahrt diese woche


----------



## filiale (19. April 2013)

Wenn Dein Rahmen pulverbeschichtet ist, kannst Du die Decals mit Aceton entfernen. Wenn Dein Rahmen lackiert ist, würde mit Aceton auch die Rahmenfarbe abgehen. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Deinem Modell / Bj. ist.


----------



## TheManneken (19. April 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinen neuen ZR Race 6.0. Ich habe es quasi so wie es aus der Verpackung kam aufgebaut und bin seitdem 2 kleine Touren mit insgesamt 40 km gefahren. Jetzt vernehme ich bereits leichtes Quietschen vom Tretlager im Pedaltakt, d.h. wenn ich nicht trete, tritt das Geräusch auch nicht auf.

Desweiteren wollte ich mal wissen, ob man die Bremsen erst "einfahren" muss. Mir kommt es schon so vor, als wäre die hintere Bremsscheibe minimal krumm (schleift im Takt zu den Radumdrehungen) minimal hörbar.


----------



## iKilledKennyToo (19. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Rahmen pulverbeschichtet ist, kannst Du die Decals mit Aceton entfernen. Wenn Dein Rahmen lackiert ist, würde mit Aceton auch die Rahmenfarbe abgehen. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Deinem Modell / Bj. ist.



Wie finde ich das denn am besten heraus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. April 2013)

so, endlich fertig mein slide ed 160 ...
hat sich etwas hingezogen denn den rahmen hab ich ja schon ne weile aber ich bin lieber biken gegangen als zu schrauben   
mir gefällt das bike ganz gut so wie es ist und es wurde in punkto funktion genau so aufgebaut wie ich es will/brauche. klar geht es noch leichter oder mehr bling bling aber es war preislich überschaubar und es ist auf jedenfall haltbar und spass machen wird es auf jeden fall auch


----------



## siebenacht (19. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Rahmen pulverbeschichtet ist, kannst Du die Decals mit Aceton entfernen. Wenn Dein Rahmen lackiert ist, würde mit Aceton auch die Rahmenfarbe abgehen. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei Deinem Modell / Bj. ist.



Der Rahmen sollte doch eloxiert sein, oder?
Da sollte es doch keine Probleme geben, oder?
Gruß 78


----------



## Magierer (19. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so, endlich fertig mein slide ed 160 ...
> hat sich etwas hingezogen denn den rahmen hab ich ja schon ne weile aber ich bin lieber biken gegangen als zu schrauben
> mir gefällt das bike ganz gut so wie es ist und es wurde in punkto funktion genau so aufgebaut wie ich es will/brauche. klar geht es noch leichter oder mehr bling bling aber es war preislich überschaubar und es ist auf jedenfall haltbar und spass machen wird es auf jeden fall auch



Also mir gefällz sehr -  gut gemacht


----------



## filiale (19. April 2013)

Eloxierung, meinte ich doch ... sorry (sitze gerade im meeting ) erkennt man an einer "Sandpapier" Oberfläche...minimal rauh.
Eine lackierte Oberfläche wird mit Klarlack geschützt...ist also spiegelglatt (wie beim Auto).

Ich gehe mal bei Deinem Bild davon aus, dass es eloxiert ist (ohne Garantie).


----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2013)

Heute ist mein Slide eingetroffen. Morgen wird gleich die erste Tour gefahren. Läuft alles Sahne 
Hat jemand Tipps, wie man die Reverb sauber verlegt ? Blick da net durch. in ner Tüte sind noch Plastikteile, weiß aber nicht wo die dran sollen :-/


----------



## ur-anus (19. April 2013)

@HeavyBiker: wo hast du denn den zug für den umwerfer verlegt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2013)

gelöscht


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. April 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker: wo hast du denn den zug für den umwerfer verlegt??



hab ich oben lang gemacht da wo eigentlich die leitung für ne remote stütze ran soll.
ich wollte erstens geschlossene schaltzughüllen und zweitens wollte mir dieses "blanko kabel übers tretlager ziehen"  net so recht gefallen


----------



## Themeankitty (19. April 2013)

Am Mittwoch Abend, bei schönen Wetter, die erste After Work Biken Tour dieses Jahres im schönen Fichtelgebirge

Blick auf Schneeberg(links) und Ochsenkopf(rechts). Am Ochsenkopf gibt´s auch eine schöne Downhill Strecke 





Blick auf Nagel 






Das Slide in der Dunkelheit, beleuchtet von der Helmlampe


----------



## ur-anus (20. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab ich oben lang gemacht da wo eigentlich die leitung für ne remote stütze ran soll.
> ich wollte erstens geschlossene schaltzughüllen und zweitens wollte mir dieses "blanko kabel übers tretlager ziehen"  net so recht gefallen


muss dich nochmal nerven.... hast du dann praktisch einen top pull umwerfer verbaut?
 @Themeankitty: schöne bilder in ein paar wochen bin ich wieder mal in waldershof, dann darf mein slide auch mal im fichtelgebirge gassi gehen


----------



## TheManneken (20. April 2013)

TheManneken schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinen neuen ZR Race 6.0. Ich habe es quasi so wie es aus der Verpackung kam aufgebaut und bin seitdem 2 kleine Touren mit insgesamt 40 km gefahren. Jetzt vernehme ich bereits leichtes Quietschen vom Tretlager im Pedaltakt, d.h. wenn ich nicht trete, tritt das Geräusch auch nicht auf.
> 
> Desweiteren wollte ich mal wissen, ob man die Bremsen erst "einfahren" muss. Mir kommt es schon so vor, als wäre die hintere Bremsscheibe minimal krumm (schleift im Takt zu den Radumdrehungen) minimal hörbar.



Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen?


----------



## 6TiWon (20. April 2013)

1.=> nachdem ich das radon für meine liebste in der garage hatte. erst mal nacheinander alles (ja wirklich)abgeschraubt und nachgeschaut. hie und da eingefettet. alle schrauben nachgezogen/speichen händisch auf spannung geprüft und danach gings erst los mit richtiger probefahrt.

2.=> bremsen einfahren auf jeden fall. bremsen/hebel aus hoher geschwindigkeit richtig bis zum stillstand zuziehen. ganze prozrdur min. 5x wiederholen. jetzt sollten die beläge schön beiliegen ohne zu schleifen und die bremse auch kein fading mehr haben.
ich denke, die scheiben sind nie 100% gerade. ein bisschen wellig allemal. macht aber nix.

gruss


----------



## TheManneken (20. April 2013)

Danke sehr, 6TiWon! 
Welches Fett sollte ich denn für das Fahrrad nehmen? Eignet sich LM 47 Langzeitfett mit MoS2 von Liquimoly bsp. dafür? Ich denke mal im Handbuch sind die technischen Schritte einigermaßen erklärt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. April 2013)

ur-anus schrieb:


> muss dich nochmal nerven.... hast du dann praktisch einen top pull umwerfer verbaut?
> @_Themeankitty_: schöne bilder in ein paar wochen bin ich wieder mal in waldershof, dann darf mein slide auch mal im fichtelgebirge gassi gehen



ist ein downswing dualpull XT umwerfer mit von oben kommendem seilzug 

... und weils mir grad so gut gefällt noch ein bild für die gallerie


----------



## maniackilla (20. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ist ein downswing dualpull XT umwerfer mit von oben kommendem seilzug
> 
> ... und weils mir grad so gut gefällt noch ein bild für die gallerie



das is mal nen geiler schnappschuß, schönes  Bike


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. April 2013)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (21. April 2013)




----------



## wellness_28 (21. April 2013)

Super ! hast du jetzt andere Bremsen dran , oder sind das noch die Formula RX ?


----------



## invalid (21. April 2013)

Brake force one testbremse für den Blog ist jetzt dran. Die RX ist zum vierten und hoffentlich letzten mal bei Formula im service.


----------



## wellness_28 (21. April 2013)

edit


----------



## invalid (21. April 2013)

Das hat hier wenig zu suchen...

Ursachen: Belag verglast, Luft im System


----------



## Keks_nascher (21. April 2013)

Neu: Raceface Atlas Stealth Lenker


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (21. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> edit



Geiles Bike .. Aber da ist doch Photoshop dabei .... Oder wie hast das Slide so hingestellt ???


----------



## wellness_28 (21. April 2013)

schickes ding. find schwarz grün sogar besser als weiß grün


----------



## wellness_28 (21. April 2013)

@_Der Schwabe_

hab es los gelassen und dann beeilt mit dem auslösen  -> ca. 120 ms

nee spass, war mitn stock unter der pedale und dann weg gestempelt 
wird noch bißchen modifiziert. vielleicht blauer vorbau oder lenker in der farbe des hinterbaus. 

ist dein bike schon angekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (21. April 2013)

Leider noch keine Info bekomme 
Muss eben das Speci Enduro solange herhalten


----------



## wellness_28 (21. April 2013)

Du wechselt von nem Speci Enduro aufn Slide ? Das ist ja fast ein downgrade. da würde ich lieber ein enduro haben


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. April 2013)

wieso downgrade?
wenn man mal vom hype absieht ist das enduro nicht viel besser als ein gut aufgebautes und sauber abgestimmtes slide...
ich war heut bei der erstfahrt mit meinem ed160 sehr angenehm überrascht!


----------



## wellness_28 (21. April 2013)

dein slide ed160 sieht echt top aus


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. April 2013)

danke


----------



## frx_Bender (21. April 2013)

Mein Slide auf der ersten Runde..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (21. April 2013)

Sorry für OT

Das Speci ist nicht meines, habe ich mir nur für paar Monate ausgeliehen um zu schauen ob Enduro oder AM das bessere Rad für mich ist! Da ich mich so vor einem Fehlkauf schützen wollte.
Und da ich das Speci Enduro Comp auf Touren nicht so überzeugend fand (da zu schwer und falsche Rahmen Geo), habe ich mich für das Slide entschieden. Das 9.0 ist es dann wegen Sram statt Shimano geworden. Welches hoffentlich bald bei mir ankommt


----------



## alexanderZ (21. April 2013)

schicke laufräder - die hab ich mir aufs hardtail gebaut - geht dein hinterer freilauf auhc anfangs so schwergängig?


----------



## wellness_28 (21. April 2013)

@frx bender
wie ist die formula rx am voderrad bei dir ? bremst die schon bissig ? ich bekomme bei mir im sitzen noch nicht das hinterrad hoch. muss mit der ganzen hand extrem doll ziehen. muss entweder mal entlüften oder beläge verglast


----------



## frx_Bender (22. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> @frx bender
> wie ist die formula rx am voderrad bei dir ? bremst die schon bissig ? ich bekomme bei mir im sitzen noch nicht das hinterrad hoch. muss mit der ganzen hand extrem doll ziehen. muss entweder mal entlüften oder beläge verglast



Ja, die greift bei mir sehr bissig. Muss ich mich auch erstmal dran gewöhnen. Wäre auch beinahe schon schiefgegangen. Auch bekomme ich das Hinterrad recht gut hoch. Bisher kann ich keine Probleme feststellen (ok, Bremsscheibe vorn klingelt etwas und der Umwerfer schleift auf dem kleinen Blatt etwas,  aber ich denke das gibt sich noch bzw. Muss ich nochmal einstellen.)

Kurze Frage noch OT: mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr den Dämpfer am Slide? Bin da noch nicht ganz sicher, monentan 170 psi.

Grüße


----------



## wellness_28 (22. April 2013)

von Anfang an, oder wie lange hat es gedauert ?

Vielleicht hab ich aber auch schon einen Fehler gemacht. Ich hatte das Rad auf dem Kopf und die Bremse merhmals betätigt, um die Beläge näher zu bringen.


----------



## frx_Bender (22. April 2013)

Ja, von Anfang an. Hatte das Rad zum Service Partner bestellt und der hat alles sauber eingestellt. Hab jetzt knapp 50 km runter und bisher keine Probleme mit Bremse..


----------



## filiale (22. April 2013)

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilder bitte


----------



## cp3UK (22. April 2013)

Mein 2011 Black Sin, mit neuen update!


----------



## Keks_nascher (22. April 2013)

Hui, SRAM XX1?


----------



## cp3UK (22. April 2013)

Jep, und bisher viel Spass!!
Nicht für RR-Fahrer am Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (22. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> von Anfang an, oder wie lange hat es gedauert ?
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich aber auch schon einen Fehler gemacht. Ich hatte das Rad auf dem Kopf und die Bremse merhmals betätigt, um die Beläge näher zu bringen.



Hm, weiß nicht, wie der Ausgleichsbehälter bei der Formula gefüllt und geformt ist, aber wenns dumm gelaufen ist, hast dir da schon Luft ins System gedrückt. Versuchs ma mit entlüften, bzw. vielleicht vorher mal Beläge raus und anschauen, bei meiner Hayes damals waren die von Anfang an verglast am VR. Falls sie das sind, kannst ma versuchen mit nem feinen Schleifpapier n bissle anzuschleifen (aber plan schleifen!) und wenn das nix bringt, wie gesagt mal entlüften


----------



## wellness_28 (22. April 2013)

Erkennt man Verglasung daran, dass die Oberfläche leicht glänzt ? Das tut sie nämlich. Kann ja später mal ein Forum machen. Druckpunkt fühl sich soweit hart an, was ja nicht unbeding für Luft spricht.
Kann ich die falsch eingebremst haben ? Bin bisher noch nichtmal 20 km gefahren. Und nur ebene mit normalen Bremsungen. So heiß kann die doch  in der Ebene noch gar nicht werden, dass die neuen Beläge gleich verglasen ? Mit Luft im System kann das verglasen aber nix zu tun haben , oder ?
Wenn ja, wie vermeide ich das verglasen beim Einbremsen ?
Wenn man laut Anleitung 30x von 30 km/h runter bremsen soll, mach ich das so hart ich kann, oder ganz smooth ?

Werd heute nochmal die Bremsscheiben reinigen und mit nem wattestäbchen nach öl an den kolben gucken.
Hab mir testweise noch swisstop beläg bestellt zum testen.

sorry für den offtopic hier. 

grüße matze


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. April 2013)

Beim Einbremsen musst du mehrmals hintereinander (5-6x Mal reicht) aus 30, besser 40 km/h am besten an einer abschüssigen Straße so stark wies nur geht (also Arsch hinter den Sattel) auf 0 abbremsen. Wenn du das Vorderrad zum blockierem und rutschen auf Asphalt bringst ist das ein gutes Zeichen, dass die Bremse gut eingebremst ist.
Das die leicht glänzen heißt nicht umbedingt dass die verglast sind. die sind halt noch nicht besonders alt. Wenn die verglast wären würde sich die Oberfläche wie ne Fensterscheibe anfühlen.


----------



## wellness_28 (22. April 2013)

Danke für den Tipp. Das Runterbremsen dann mit einem Mal und soviel Fingerkraft wie möglich oder intervallartig ?


----------



## darkJST (22. April 2013)

Viel Fingerkraft, zumindest am Anfang, umso eingebremster die sind um so weniger brauchst du um das Hinterrad hoch zu bekommen. Kannst du nen Stoppie? Dann so lang an der Vorderbremse ziehen bis du einem im Sitzen hinbekommst^^ Das gleiche anschließend für die Hinterbremse...nur dass da ein Stoppie eher schwer wird


----------



## wellness_28 (22. April 2013)

hab vorhin mal noch die beläge mitn feuerzeug ausgebrannt und die scheibe mit isopropanol gereinigt sicherhaltshalber. da bin ich mitn wattestäbchen an die kolben. da ist am stäbchen schwarzes zeug dran. wenn ich mit viel licht zu den kolben schaue, glänzt um den runden kolben der rand. ob die bremse vielleicht undicht ist, und das ist jetzt öl am kolben ? ich probiere jetzt nochmal draußen ne runde mit dem einfahren. werde berichten.


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. April 2013)

Eben abgeholt


----------



## ben1982 (22. April 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wieso downgrade?
> wenn man mal vom hype absieht ist das enduro nicht viel besser als ein gut aufgebautes und sauber abgestimmtes slide...
> ich war heut bei der erstfahrt mit meinem ed160 sehr angenehm überrascht!


----------



## Keks_nascher (22. April 2013)

Och bitte nicht schon wieder, nicht im Bilderthread 
 @wiehenrenner: Das Silber/Blau gefiel mir am Anfang gar nicht, mittlerweile find ich es aber ziemlich schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (22. April 2013)

Darum ging's gar nicht. Sondern darum das es aus der Sicht eines Speci Fahrers genau so dämlich klinkt wie sonst aus der Sicht eines Radon Fahrer. Soll sich doch jeder kaufen was er will und vor allem was er sich leisten kann und will.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. April 2013)

also da ich nen spezi händler um die ecke hab (bei dem ich auch mein bighit gekauft hab) hab ich sowohl das enduro als auch das 2013er stumpi getestet...
beide hinterbauten der spezies gehen sehr wohl ETWAS besser als beim slide
ABER nicht so viel besser das ich lust hatte VIEL mehr geld dafür zu bezahlen 

so, für mich genug OT, weiter mit bilder


----------



## ben1982 (22. April 2013)

Was geht uns Deine Armut an


----------



## Maik-80 (22. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Eben abgeholt




Nettes Bike  Damit wirst bestimmt viiieeeellll Spaß haben


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (23. April 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Was geht uns Deine Armut an



Großk***

Sry weiß OT aber fällt mir schon länger auf, auch in anderen Beiträgen...


----------



## mynoxin (23. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Eben abgeholt



Geil. Das RAW macht mit dem Blau richtig was her. Besser als auf den Fotos!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rookie082 (23. April 2013)

@ cp3UK: 
Ein geiles teil? ich hätte zwei Fragen: 
a) Wieviel wiegt es jetzt?
b) Wie tritt sich die xx1? Haste 32z vorne? 
Wie kommste damit klar wenn's hoch und runter bzw. Steiler bergbauf geht? 

Dein Fitnesslevel wäre auch interessant, nicht das du einer von den "Bionic 6" bist  

Greet's


----------



## cp3UK (23. April 2013)

Hallo rookie082,

a. Die Personenwaage zeigt 6,3kg an, war noch nicht am Haken.
    Ich glaube an reale 6,5kg. Habe es aber auch komplett darauf angelegt.
    Gewichtslimit liegt beim Bike jetzt bei 77kg, bin 65kg schwer und kann 4,3 
    Watt pro kg auf Distanz treten.
b. Es ist ein 38 Blatt, hatte vorher 42/32/24Kb mit 11/27Ritzel drauf und laut Ritzelrechner bis auf die zweite Stelle nach dem Komma identisch.

Habe jetzt alle meine Trainingsrunden mit dem Update erfolgreich absolviert .
Fahre CC Strecken, zB. Teutoburger Wald 14,2km Runde 460HM, sandige bis schlammige Reiterwege, am schwierigsten Stück mit ca.4,5 km/h bergauf.
Bergab nutze ich die 38-10voll aus. Das Bike geht  jetzt sehr direkt, Schaltung Super knackig mit Gripschalter, auch unter Last.
Kein Kettenklappern und Kettenklemmer vorne mehr, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

Grüsse


----------



## ben1982 (23. April 2013)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Großk***
> 
> Sry weiß OT aber fällt mir schon länger auf, auch in anderen Beiträgen...



Danke. Liegt aber eher an meiner Art die Leute etwas zu reizen. 

War zu lange mit Britten unterwegs, da geht fast nichts ohne Unterton oder Ironie. 

Aber muss auch nicht jeder verstehen oder gut heißen...


----------



## Magierer (23. April 2013)

was sind Britten und haben die was mit "Zeigt her eure Radons zu tun"?


----------



## sashswoop (23. April 2013)

Jetzt mit Reverb Stealth


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2013)

Der Dämpfer mit den Buchsen funktioniert richtig gut im Slide.. heute mal schön auf der Feierabendrunde getestet...sehr feines Ansprechverhalten..(Sag-Ring entspricht nicht der FW-Ausnutzung, Diese ist bis auf 1mm voll)


----------



## rookie082 (24. April 2013)

@ cp3UK: 
Besten Dank. Das Streckenprofil meiner Hausrunde sieht ähnlich aus - viel. 4-5km mehr.

Ich habe auch einen Gaul (Slide 150 E2) mit der XX1 mit 32Z vorne bestellt -> Ich finde die XX1 bei Erstausrüstung auch preislich sehr interessant.

Hintergrund ist, dass ich mit 198cm etwas aufgeschmissen bin, bei Allem  was in Richtung robustes AM oder Enduro geht  -> da meist nicht in  Rahmengröße XL hergestellt und dabei noch erschwinglich ist. Ibis, Liteville, Specialized mal ausgenommen. 

Ich habe mich der XX1 so genähert:
Habe bisher 2 x 10 (24/36 11-36) gefahren und habe das 24er vorne nur selten  genutzt, da ich eher über Kraft anstatt Frequenz trete. Ich denke daran  kann es jeder für sich am einfachsten ausmachen.

Der Gaul kommt in KW19, dann werde ich berichten.


Habe jetzt den 11 fach Trigger verbaut, und liebäugle auch mit einer Umrüstung auf GripShift. Hattest du den Trigger vorher verbaut?

Falls dir was auffällt oder es neue Erkenntnisse gibt, lass es mich/uns wissen.

Bis dahin: "Kette rechts"


----------



## cp3UK (24. April 2013)

Moin rookie082

ich habe mich gleich für den GripShifter entschieden,
wegen der aufgeräumten Optik.
Achja und ich hatte noch nie einen.

Grüsse


----------



## hepp (24. April 2013)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Reverb Stealth



 Hast Du den Rahmen etwa angebohrt? Bilder bitte!!!


----------



## hepp (24. April 2013)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Reverb Stealth



Das mit den Bildern hat sich erledigt. Du hast es tatsächlich getan,habe es gerade in Deinem Fotoalbum gesehen. Du Wahnsinniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashswoop (24. April 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Das mit den Bildern hat sich erledigt. Du hast es tatsächlich getan,habe es gerade in Deinem Fotoalbum gesehen. Du Wahnsinniger


 
Wenn es das nicht aushält hat es verdient zu sterben, dann gibts ein Alutech Fanes Rahmenkit!!

Da unten am Sitzrohr habe ich noch keinen Bruch gesehen an nem Slide oder Swoop wenn dann am Umlenkhebel, hatte ich auch schon an meinem Swoop

Ausserdem sieht das Lasso an den anderen Stützen echt Sch.... aus!!


----------



## hepp (24. April 2013)

Lireville hat ja auch so eine Bohranleitung für die Stealth an dieser Stelle und wahrscheilich ist es tatsächlich unproblematisch. Trotzdem hätte irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl. Gegen das Lasso hätte auch eine KS LEV geholfen, bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit demTeil, nachdem ich mit der Kronolog so auf die Schnautze gefallen bin.


----------



## sashswoop (24. April 2013)

hepp schrieb:


> Lireville hat ja auch so eine Bohranleitung für die Stealth an dieser Stelle und wahrscheilich ist es tatsächlich unproblematisch. Trotzdem hätte irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl. Gegen das Lasso hätte auch eine KS LEV geholfen, bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit demTeil, nachdem ich mit der Kronolog so auf die Schnautze gefallen bin.


 
LEV dranschrauben kann man auch, aber ein Spinner  muss es halt probieren mit ner individuellen Lösung.

Die KS ist auch gut, aber optisch und von der Qualitätsanmutung finde ich die RS besser bin nicht so n KS Fan.

Und wenns funktioniert ist es gut dann werden bestimmt einige nachziehen, und wenn nicht !!!

Dann gibts nen Alutech Fanes Rahmenkit


----------



## haekel72 (24. April 2013)

Bilder bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fissenid (24. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer mit den Buchsen funktioniert richtig gut im Slide.. heute mal schön auf der Feierabendrunde getestet...sehr feines Ansprechverhalten..(Sag-Ring entspricht nicht der FW-Ausnutzung, Diese ist bis auf 1mm voll)


 
HUBER Bushings??????


----------



## sashswoop (24. April 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Bilder bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

da hab ichs dokumentiert!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10519197#post10519197


----------



## Mithras (24. April 2013)

Jo,  sind von Huber.


----------



## wellness_28 (24. April 2013)

Jemand nen kostengünstigen Tipp für nen kürzeren Vorbau für mein neues Slide 150 ? so um die 45 bis 60 mm. kann schwarz sein, aber das blau wie der hinterbau sieht vielleicht auch net schlecht aus ? 

Grüße


----------



## filiale (24. April 2013)

Nein keiner, weil dass hier ist der Bilder Thread ! Stell Deine Frage doch einfach im passenden Thread, da gibt es auch die Antworten dazu.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (24. April 2013)

sashswoop schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Reverb Stealth



auf eigene Gefahr selbst gebohrt?  Sieht gut aus!


----------



## sashswoop (24. April 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> auf eigene Gefahr selbst gebohrt?  Sieht gut aus!



Na klar!!
Jetzt muss es nur noch halten


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. April 2013)

nach den standbildern jetzt mal was bewegtes von meinem slide und mir


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. April 2013)

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## Themeankitty (25. April 2013)

Bilder von gestriger Tour


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video!



danke , das bike macht echt spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (25. April 2013)

@HeavyBiker: Schönes Vid! Schönes Bike! Schöne Strecke! 

Hier noch eins von meinem Slide.. (noch so sauber..)


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. April 2013)

Morgen muss ich mal 1-2-3 Bilder machen


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (25. April 2013)

@ der_Schwabe81

wo hast du den den Ständer her?

MFG


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. April 2013)

Habe ich von nem Kumpel bekommen

Schau mal hier


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. April 2013)

mal bild nachlegen... heute ritt in den sonnenuntergang


----------



## wellness_28 (26. April 2013)

Schickes Ding , Schwabe ! 
Schon ne kleine Runde gedreht mit dem Slide ?


----------



## darkJST (26. April 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker: Schönes Vid! Schönes Bike! Schöne Strecke!
> 
> Hier noch eins von meinem Slide.. (noch so sauber..)
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/kmrh-1-c4ca.jpg



An dem Stein stand ich letztens auch...allerdings noch mit ziemlich viel Schnee Könnt ich dich mal kontaktieren wenn ich mal wieder meine Freundin in Jena besuche?


----------



## frx_Bender (26. April 2013)

Klar, kein Problem.. schicke dir noch PN..


----------



## nen (26. April 2013)

Bevor es in die Appenzeller/SG Trails geht noch kurz ein Föteli.


----------



## mDaniel (26. April 2013)

Das schwarz/blau sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (26. April 2013)

Leider nur langweilige HandyFotos































---Tapatalk---


----------



## wellness_28 (26. April 2013)

Sieht doch super aus. schöne kräftige Farben !


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (26. April 2013)

Jawoll, das Slide in allen Stellungen ... 

die Pedale hab ich auch, fehlen nur schon ein paar Pin's - weiß jemand, wo man die nachkaufen kann ?

50,96 - da hast du wahrscheinlich den falschen Raddurchmesser eingegeben 

Noch andere Reifen und das Slide ist perfekt


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (26. April 2013)

Ich denke/hoffe nicht das der Radumfang falsch ist .... (War glaub 2166, müsste ich aber nachschauen )
Also ich kann die Pins da nachkaufen womich die Pedale herhabe!

Die Dämpfereinstellungen passen bei mir aber noch garnicht, und die Schaltung ist auch nicht 100%, und en anderer Lenker brauche ich eventuell auch.

Heute die ersten 25kilometer Gefahren (kein Gelände) .... Geiles Gerät kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Magierer (26. April 2013)




----------



## RadonRico (26. April 2013)

Ja das Slide ist echt nen geiles Bike. Bin heute ne 40km Runde durch'n Wald gerollt. Es macht echt immer wieder Lust auf mehr! 

Leider weis ich nur nicht wie ich die Fotos hier reinstellen kann.


----------



## Mithras (26. April 2013)

ganz einfach, lade welche in dein Fotoalbum hier hoch, gehe dann da rein und benutze entweder "einbinden" oder kopiere die URL des Bildes nachdem du es aus deinem album in z.B. "groß" geöffnet hast und füge es mit


----------



## wellness_28 (27. April 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Noch andere Reifen und das Slide ist perfekt



was gibts denn am Anfang gegen Nobby Nic einzuwenden ? 
Bin auch Anfänger. Nur von daher


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2013)

Der Nobby ist ein digitaler Reifen 
Entweder man hat Grip oder man hat keinen, dazwischen gibt es nix.
Besonders wenn's nass ist wird das beim Nobby extrem, wobei "kein Grip" dann überwiegt.
Dennoch ein guter Allrounder wie ich finde.
Wobei, Vattern sagte immer:" wer alles kann, kann nichts richtig !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (27. April 2013)

Okay dann muss ich wohl doch mal den Laptop dafür nutzen. Danke.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Nobby ist ein digitaler Reifen
> Entweder man hat Grip oder man hat keinen, dazwischen gibt es nix.
> Besonders wenn's nass ist wird das beim Nobby extrem, wobei "kein Grip" dann überwiegt.
> Dennoch ein guter Allrounder wie ich finde.
> Wobei, Vattern sagte immer:" wer alles kann, kann nichts richtig !"



Bin da ganz deiner Meinung. Obwohl der am Hinterreifen okay ist. 
Was hast du für eine Alternative zum NN?


----------



## bergradl4 (27. April 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Bin da ganz deiner Meinung. Obwohl der am Hinterreifen okay ist.
> Was hast du für eine Alternative zum NN?



Von Schwalbe ist der Hans Dampf eine recht gute Alternative oder meistens ein bisschen teuerer der Fat Albert.


----------



## Mithras (27. April 2013)

n Kumpel hat Conti Rubber Queens aufm Slide und ist echt begeistert! .. Für Grip hab ich mit Kenda Nevegal recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings rollen die in der StickE Mischung nicht ganz so gut, kleben dafür auf dem Trail wie sonstwas.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. April 2013)

Bin auch zwischen Hans Dampf und Fat Albert am schwanken.


----------



## filiale (27. April 2013)

Reifendiskussion im Bilder Thread ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. April 2013)

Nö nur kurz gefragt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Bin da ganz deiner Meinung. Obwohl der am Hinterreifen okay ist.
> Was hast du für eine Alternative zum NN?



Noch keine, brate erstmal die Erstausrüstung Nobby runter un dann seh ich mal weiter.
Mal sehn was da dann drauf kommt, hab da Maxxis Ardent oder Minion, Conti MKII im Auge.Rubber Queen hab ich auch schon viel gutes von gehört, müsst man mal sehn wie die so rollt für längere Touren.

So Reifenthema durch oder ?
Bild zur Wiedergutmachung:


----------



## Robby2107 (27. April 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ...
> 50,96 - da hast du wahrscheinlich den falschen Raddurchmesser eingegeben  ...



Och das geht schon. Mit dem Skeen demletzt um die 56km/h auf der Forstautobahn (bergab).  Hätte kein größerer Stein kommen dürfen


----------



## Icetiger212 (27. April 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Bin auch zwischen Hans Dampf und Fat Albert am schwanken.



Finger weg von Fat Albert wenn du dich oft auf wurzeligen, steinigen und ggf nassen Regionen bewegst..... habs oft genug schmerzhaft erfahren... 

RQ mit BCC taugen und halten, fahr ich nun die 2. Saison. HD hört man auch nur gutes.... 

Da wars noch ganz Jungfräulich


----------



## Max_V (28. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Och das geht schon. Mit dem Skeen demletzt um die 56km/h auf der Forstautobahn (bergab).  Hätte kein größerer Stein kommen dürfen



Maximumspeed des Jahres 2013 79,15 km/h Skeen auf Asphalt und noch nicht ganz in der Hocke. Letztes war noch irgendetwas 80 und ich wurde vom Freund abgehängt.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Finger weg von Fat Albert wenn du dich oft auf wurzeligen, steinigen und ggf nassen Regionen bewegst..... habs oft genug schmerzhaft erfahren...
> 
> RQ mit BCC taugen und halten, fahr ich nun die 2. Saison. HD hört man auch nur gutes....



Hm, ich bin auch oft auf wurzeligen, steinigen und ggf nassen Regionen unterwegs und hab den FA vorn drauf und bin zufrieden  RQ hab ich noch nich getestet, mag sein, dass die noch besser ist, aber ich hab am FA nichts auszusetzen


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (28. April 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> ....RQ mit BCC taugen und halten...



Kann das mal bitte einer für mich in Langform übersetzen 
Komme mit den ganzen Abkürzungen/Begriffen (noch) ned wirklich zurecht. 

Habe schon etwas nach Begriffserklärung geschaut, aber noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei gefunden


----------



## SKn-Biker (28. April 2013)

FA = Schwalbe Fat Albert
HD = Schwalbe Hans Dampf
RQ = Continental Rubber Queen mit
BCC = Black Chili Compound


----------



## Mithras (28. April 2013)

Soo, schnuckelige Hausrunde gedreht ... war sehr fein!..

Slide auf dem Präsentierteller 

















ne Ecke weiter..es grünt so grün..
















und noch ein Eckchen weiter...






soo genug Fotospam ..weiter mit Reifen... der NN am HR ist übrigens heute oft an seine Grenzen gekommen .. wird wohl wieder durch nen FA oder nen HD in 2,35 ersetzt..


----------



## Shadowslider (28. April 2013)

Hier is meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (28. April 2013)

@Mithras 

Geile Bilder und noch geileres Bike 

  @Shadowslider
das 140ger hat natürlich auch was 

==== 
eben von meiner 2ten ausfahrt mit dem neuem Radel zurück
52 Minuten 
21,7 Kilometer
253 Höhenmeter
... ja ich muss trainieren


----------



## Magierer (28. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Soo, schnuckelige Hausrunde gedreht ... war sehr fein!..
> 
> Slide auf dem Präsentierteller
> ...
> ...



kuul


----------



## mDaniel (28. April 2013)

Heute zusammengebaut und kurze Runde gedreht, erster Eindruck: super.
Ist (bis auf die XT Bremse) noch alles relativ Standard.






Morgen erstmal das Dämpfersetup verfeinern und die Leitungen kürzen, davor grauts mir noch ein wenig, hab das noch nie gemacht - aber naja, wird schon, falls alles schief geht steht neues Öl schon bereit 

Geplant: XT Trigger für i-Spec umbau. RS Pike. Irgendwann vll mal leichtere Laufräder, aber das weiß ich noch nicht, ich fahr ja eh nur aus Spaß und keine Rennen, n Kilo abnehmen geht wohl schneller und billiger


----------



## wellness_28 (28. April 2013)

Heute ne gemütliche Runde an der Elbe gedreht. Nächstes WE kommt die Bewährungsprobe im Harz !


----------



## wellness_28 (28. April 2013)

noch ne kleine Design Idee


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


>



finde das bild hier am geilsten  (bis auf stützenlasso  )


----------



## Mithras (28. April 2013)

mir gefällt das an der Grafitti-Wand recht gut


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2013)

...sowas ähnliches von mir , hab ich aber gleub ich schon mal gepostet


----------



## wellness_28 (28. April 2013)

auch geil. ja, zug der stütze wird natürlich noch gekürzt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (28. April 2013)

Würdet Ihr meine auch kürzen ?











- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## invalid (28. April 2013)




----------



## Themeankitty (28. April 2013)

@ der_Schwabe81
Ich fahr einen 40mm Vorbau, je nachdem was du fährst, wenn du auch schöne Techniktrails/Downhills fährst, würde ich auch auch 40mm umbauen, aber für normale Touren passt die Vorbaulänge schon


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (28. April 2013)

Sorry ich meinte die Länge von der Reverb Leitung


----------



## Icetiger212 (28. April 2013)

SKn-Biker schrieb:


> FA = Schwalbe Fat Albert
> HD = Schwalbe Hans Dampf
> RQ = Continental Rubber Queen mit
> BCC = Black Chili Compound



Danke! ^^ Sry

Mich hats mit dem FA hingepackt weil der einfach auf nassen Querwurzeln weg schmierte. Und zwar zwischen den Mittel und Seitenstollen. Waren auch 2.4er, also mit ordentlich Volumen.
Zumal mich bei dem Reifen stört das er keinen Grenzbereich ankündigt. Er hat Grip, Grip, Grip und plötzlich weg....
Vielleicht liegt das ja a an meiner Fahrweise! ^^


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2013)

kommt ja auch immer drauf an wie man fährt...
bekannter von mir dem würden wahrscheinlich in jeder situation schwalbe tabletop reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniackilla (29. April 2013)

hier mal mein kleines Slide nachm XT Bremsen Umbau 



 

 









 Ich muss aber noch die hinter Leitung tauschen. Beim Cube hats gut gepasst, beim Slide is sie etwas kurz.


----------



## mDaniel (29. April 2013)

Nice, die XT ist einfach ne klasse Bremse, auch gestern an meins drangebaut


----------



## maniackilla (29. April 2013)

mDaniel schrieb:


> Nice, die XT ist einfach ne klasse Bremse, auch gestern an meins drangebaut



ohja ich geb die nich mehr her. Die hat an meinem Cube gute Dienste geleistet und wird/tut sie auch am Slide


----------



## wellness_28 (29. April 2013)

Ich gucke mal wie lange die RX ihren Dienst einigermaßen tut. Falls sie längere Zeit Mucken kommt, werd ich auch ne XT dran basteln.


----------



## haekel72 (29. April 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr meine auch kürzen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht kürzen, wenn du einen Sturz hast wirst du froh sein das die Züge etwas spiel haben


----------



## darkJST (29. April 2013)

Aber diesen Trichter, den man mit nem Kabelbinder irgendwo fest machen kann und der Mitgeliefert wurde, solltest du in die Leitung der Reverb einbauen...minimiert etwas diesen Lassoeffekt und sorgt dafür, dass die Leitung oben am Anschluss nicht so abknickt.


----------



## SKn-Biker (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

@maniackilla : Du solltest die Bremsleitung am Vorderrad lieber innen an der Gabel verlegen! 

Sonst weiter so, schöne Bikes!

Gruß


----------



## maniackilla (29. April 2013)

SKn-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @maniackilla : Du solltest die Bremsleitung am Vorderrad lieber innen an der Gabel verlegen!
> 
> ...



ja hab ich auch gemerkt als ich die Bilder gemacht habe, habs nach em entlüften vergessen.  war vorher innen.  Mach ich sobald ich die hintere Leitung hab. Trotzdem danke fur den Hinweis  Danke danke


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (29. April 2013)

@darkJST
Trichter-Dingsbums eben verbaut.
das Enduro von meinem Bruder hat auch ne Reverb (allerdings die 150mm Version), und wenn ich da die Leitung anfasse ist diese sehr lommelig/flexibel , meine hingegen ist extrem steif. Liegt das am alter und meine wird auch noch geschmeidiger oder was ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## Martiniostra (29. April 2013)

Mein Slide nach einem "Fahrwerkswechsel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (29. April 2013)

sicher ein Fortschritt gegenüber dem Fox-Luftdämpfer. Bestimmt geht die Diskussion betreffend dem AB gleich los ..


----------



## Mithras (29. April 2013)

lol


----------



## Tomak (29. April 2013)

@ Martiniostra...: Was war an der RS Forke so schlecht, dass sie raus musste ??

Das Fahrwerk braucht jetzt aber noch gescheite Bremsen, oder ?

Gefällt mir


----------



## Martiniostra (29. April 2013)

Die RS hatte mir zu wenige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und mit Kashima Spricht die Gabel deutlich geiler an.
 Die Bremsen schlagen sich bis jetzt noch wacker und bissfest, bin mit denen zufrieden


----------



## wellness_28 (30. April 2013)

Was kann man ungefähr an Mehrgewicht rechnen, wenn man den Dämpfer von Air auf Coil umbaut ?
Was ist das genau für ein Dämpfer ? Ist der Unterschied merklich hoch beim fahren ?

Grüße


----------



## Mithras (30. April 2013)

je nach Feder ca 250 - 400g Mehrgewicht. Auf dem Bild müsst ein Fox Van R sein.
Unterschied zu Luft und Coil hab ich beim Slide noch nicht getestet, bei meinem Canyon Torque waren es Welten ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. April 2013)

Was fandest du besser?


----------



## Martiniostra (30. April 2013)

Ich muss meiner erfahrung nach sagen, dass der Dämpfer viel geiler anspricht, 
der Climb-Modus vom RP23 vermiss ich nicht, der hat mir weniger als die 
Pro-Pedal-Funktion beim VAN RC gespracht


----------



## Mithras (30. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was fandest du besser?


 

Hatte nen Fox RC2 im Torque, viel besseres Ansprechverhalten, trotzdem nicht sonderlich viel mehr wippen. Bei Abfahrten kein Vergleich zum DHX5 Air.. viel sauberer, schnelle Schläge steckte der viel besser ein und viel weniger wegsacken im Uphill oder Anliegern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. April 2013)

Okay, also Coil.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2013)

Watt is mit Bildas ihr quatschköppe


----------



## Martiniostra (30. April 2013)

coil ist mega geil, bin am überlegen das bike zu verkaufen und mir eins mit einer coil Gabel und mehr FW zu holen


----------



## aquanaut96 (30. April 2013)

Martiniostra schrieb:


> coil ist mega geil, bin am überlegen das bike zu verkaufen und mir eins mit einer coil Gabel und mehr FW zu holen



Du hast das Bike doch erst gekauft.


----------



## Magierer (30. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Watt is mit Bildas ihr quatschköppe


----------



## Icetiger212 (30. April 2013)

Coil usw... R.I.P. Swoop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (30. April 2013)

Air + Huber .. geht auch gut ab


----------



## cemetery (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## Tomak (1. Mai 2013)

Frauchens Slide nach der Trailtour:




Sie ist begeistert


----------



## frx_Bender (1. Mai 2013)

Hier mal zwei Bilder der heutigen Runde.


----------



## mDaniel (2. Mai 2013)

Nach dem ersten ordnungsgemäßen Einsatz - war etwas nass im Wald


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (2. Mai 2013)

Tolle Bilder hier 











- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## wellness_28 (2. Mai 2013)

@frx_Bender: Wo ist das denn ? Ist das zufällig Jena ? 

Grüße


----------



## Crissi (2. Mai 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bilder der heutigen Runde.



Also mir wäre die Leitung der Reverb zu lang.


----------



## frx_Bender (2. Mai 2013)

@wellness_28: ja, das ist Jena, aufm Jenzig mit Blickrichtung auf Jena Ost. Das andere Bild ist der Zubringer zum Fuchsturm / Steinkreuz.
  @Crissi: die Leitung der Reverb wird noch gekürzt. Momentan geht das so erstmal.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (2. Mai 2013)

Warum ist bei Dir die Reverb-Leitung eigentlich so lang ?
Habe ich die falsch/anders verlegt ?





(Habe einen 20" Rahmen)


- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (2. Mai 2013)

Habe auch einen 20" Rahmen. Die Leitung ist halt ungekürzt. Ich kann sie aber in den Führungshaltern noch etwas hin und her schieben, aber dann wäre vorne zuviel.


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Mai 2013)

mein slide beim spass machen


----------



## Magierer (3. Mai 2013)

So soll es sein . Tolles Bild


----------



## maniackilla (4. Mai 2013)

Heute mal ne Tour mitm Kumpel gemacht  und 125km insgesamt mit meinem Slide auf der Uhr


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2013)

Magierer schrieb:


> So soll es sein . Tolles Bild



danke ... hab da noch was von gestern


----------



## Martiniostra (4. Mai 2013)

maniackilla, haste ans Slide 125 eine Totem gepackt oder sehen die 
Standrohre nur so breit aus?


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. Mai 2013)

ich als Antigewichtsfanatiger musst jetzt meine Feile doch mal auf Arbeit wiegen. Mein Küchenchef meinte nämlich das mein Slide schwerer wäre wie das Bergamont Straitline von nem Kollegen...
über 3kg unterschied. Wobei ich ne Avid Code mit Stahlflexleitung, bock schwere HR Felge und relativ schwere Pedale dran hab.


----------



## maniackilla (5. Mai 2013)

Martiniostra schrieb:


> maniackilla, haste ans Slide 125 eine Totem gepackt oder sehen die
> Standrohre nur so breit aus?


 nee da is immer noch die reba dran. Sieht denk ich wegen dem Lichteinfall so aus


----------



## DownhillFelix91 (5. Mai 2013)

Radon Slide DH vom User DerIsch und Radon Swoop 7.0 von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (5. Mai 2013)

Das alte Slide DH sieht um einiges stabiler als das Swoop aus...


----------



## Martiniostra (5. Mai 2013)

ist ja nicht zu vergleichen, das slide dh dieses Jahr kommt ja noch


----------



## mynoxin (5. Mai 2013)

Is halt DH und kein AM


mfg mynoxin


----------



## backstein689 (5. Mai 2013)

ist doch der gleiche Rahmen, oder?


----------



## invalid (5. Mai 2013)

Wo haste denn das Swoop aufgegriffen? ein 190 oder 200er Factory Race DH Bike? in der Tiefgarage von Bike Discount oder was?


----------



## backstein689 (5. Mai 2013)

Wurde vor ein paar Tagen auf der Facebook-Page von Radon gepostet als Swoop 210 DH

edit: Die Quelle zum geposteten Bild unter Post #2965 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...133978.-2207520000.1367782830.&type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillFelix91 (5. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Das alte Slide DH sieht um einiges stabiler als das Swoop aus...



Slide DH = Downhill
Swoop    = Enduro / Freeride
...


----------



## Mithras (5. Mai 2013)

nett


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Mai 2013)

Hier nochmal eins von meinem Slide


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. Mai 2013)

einfach en geiles Radl 
muss meines heute auch noch ausreiten


----------



## mynoxin (6. Mai 2013)

Heute deister. Das Blau is einfach geil!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## raptora (6. Mai 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> einfach en geiles Radl
> muss meines heute auch noch ausreiten



Na dann viele Spaß auch hier im Forum


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. Mai 2013)

@TaT-2-Junkie
Sind das etwas die grünen GA1 Evo ???
Wenn ja ... wie ist denn das Grün im vergleich zum Hinterbau ? Und wie schaut es mit Dreck/Matsch abwaschen aus ?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Mai 2013)

Ja sind die. Das grün ist ähnlich aber nicht 100% gleich. Ich find es okay. Ansonsten vom händling sehr gut. Kann die griffe nur empfehlen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (6. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> ist doch der gleiche Rahmen, oder?



Sabber!!!!


----------



## FitzeFatze75 (7. Mai 2013)

Hier mal das meinige beim Sauerland Kurzurlaub vom letzten WE. 

Nicht über zwei Helme und zwei Rucksäcke wundern, das Canyon meiner Freundin steht weiter links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (7. Mai 2013)

FitzeFatze75 schrieb:


> Hier mal das meinige beim Sauerland Kurzurlaub vom letzten WE.
> 
> Nicht über zwei Helme und zwei Rucksäcke wundern, das Canyon meiner Freundin steht weiter links.


ward Ihr zufällig im Hotel Hochheide


----------



## FitzeFatze75 (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, waren wir. Ist die welt so klein das wir uns dort begegnet sind??


----------



## cemetery (7. Mai 2013)

@FitzeFatze75

Ist das ein Garmin etrex am Lenker? Wenn ja, wie zufrieden bist du mit der Halterung?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (7. Mai 2013)

Im Juli fahr ich auch mit Kumpel ins Sauerland.
Ist den das Hotel Hochheide empfehlenswert? 

Wo kann ma die Bikes anstehlen.


----------



## FitzeFatze75 (7. Mai 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> @FitzeFatze75
> 
> Ist das ein Garmin etrex am Lenker? Wenn ja, wie zufrieden bist du mit der Halterung?



Nein, das ist ein Oregon 300 der ersten Generation. Halterung davon ist gut. Bisher nur einmal abgeflogen das GPs. Aber da hatte ich es nicht richtig einrasten lassen.


----------



## Dumens100 (7. Mai 2013)

FitzeFatze75 schrieb:


> Ja, waren wir. Ist die welt so klein das wir uns dort begegnet sind??


Yes die Welt ist so klein hab auf alle fälle eure Bikes in der Garage gesehen



und das bin ich



 @LutschiVanGogh
ja das Hotel ist zu Empfehlen der Herr im oberen Bild ist der Herbergsvater und ausgebildeter Mountenbikeguide  für die Bikes gibt es eine Bikegarage wo sie auch versichert sind weitere Infos schaue hier
http://www.bikestation-willingen.de/
http://www.hochheide.com/index/updater_view.php?module_name=home


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

das extrex und das 62s stehen in konkurrenz, die orig. halter sind gut, schau mal in den passenden threads dazu.


----------



## Tubn (7. Mai 2013)

Jippie war gerade das erste mal auf meinem hometrail ne spSchlammpackung holen, das E1 fährt sich Sahne das warten hat sich gelohnt




Und matschig...


----------



## Keks_nascher (7. Mai 2013)

@Tubn: In welcher Breite verbaut Radon den RaceFace Atlas? Originale 785mm oder gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tubn (8. Mai 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @Tubn: In welcher Breite verbaut Radon den RaceFace Atlas? Originale 785mm oder gekürzt?


Orginal fühlt sich an wie ein Chopper im ersten Moment aber nach 10 Minuten und dem ersten Trail ist das vergessen und Du genieße die bessere Kontrolle


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2013)

Tubn schrieb:


>



wusste gar nicht das es jetzt auch Helme mit integrierter Trinkblase gibt


----------



## Tomak (8. Mai 2013)

Ist ein aufblasbares Luftkissen, top Passgefühl  

Schönes Bike das E1 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2013)

Korrekt ! Aufblasbarer Helm, alta


----------



## Didgi (8. Mai 2013)

ist das nicht der manuell betriebene Helm Airbag der jetzt entwickelt wurde? Den musst du im Fallen noch schnell aufblasen


----------



## darkJST (8. Mai 2013)

Nach vier Tagen artgerechter Haltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (8. Mai 2013)

Tubn schrieb:


> Orginal fühlt sich an wie ein Chopper im ersten Moment aber nach 10 Minuten und dem ersten Trail ist das vergessen und Du genieße die bessere Kontrolle



Atlas FR der geilste Lenker was gibt. Breite würd ich vor allem auch an der Schulterbreite festmachen. Jemand der Hemdengröße XL trägt wird mit den 785mm sicher seine Freude haben. Einer der n S hat sicher nicht.


----------



## mynoxin (9. Mai 2013)

Passt hinten ne 2.4er RQ ins Slide 2013?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## ironkrutt (9. Mai 2013)

Hat hier eigentlich niemand Hardtails von Radon? Sehe alles nur Fully Bilder.


----------



## cemetery (9. Mai 2013)

ironkrutt schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich niemand Hardtails von Radon? Sehe alles nur Fully Bilder.



Klar doch, blätter einfach mal ein bißchen zurück


----------



## rookie082 (9. Mai 2013)

Hier mal das E2 nach dem heutigen Ausritt -> nach meinem Torque bin ich echt sehr positiv überascht, ...die XX1 ist der Hammer!!!
...ich geh jetzt mal duschen


----------



## Josi-Baer (9. Mai 2013)

Der Sattel  .


----------



## Pretorianer (10. Mai 2013)

Meine Freundin und ich waren auf einer kleinen Runde unterwegs - hat wie immer sehr viel Spass gemacht


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. Mai 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Passt hinten ne 2.4er RQ ins Slide 2013?
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist dem Hinterbau mehr Reifenfreiheit spendiert worden. Gewiss wissen tu ich es nicht. Sind ja hier die meisten auf Schwalbe unterwegs.
Ich sehe gerade oben hat jemand einen Conti Mountain King in 2.4 montiert....


----------



## Magierer (10. Mai 2013)

2010 ...


----------



## mynoxin (10. Mai 2013)

Danke. Ich werd's mit ner RQ hinten mal versuchen. Conti sollte vorne, da gibt's wohl keine Probleme. Danke euch erstmal.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amigo79 (10. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein Slide auf der gestrigen Ausfahrt. Ist ein Slide AM 140 7.0 von 2012

Bis jetzt geändert:
Bremse: Shimano Zee mit 203 und 180er Ice Tech Scheiben.
Griffe von Ergon
Sattel von Selle Italia
Reifen: Rubberqeen 2.4 und Mountain King 2.4
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro

Was noch geändert werden soll:
kürzerer Vorbau und anderer Lenker 
XT Schalthebel mit I-Spec Befestigung
Huber Buchsen
Neues XT Schaltwerk mit Shadow Plus und Stabilisator

Grüße
Marc


----------



## mynoxin (10. Mai 2013)

Da weis einer, wie man Bikes aufwertet  gutes Ding.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Deleted 252741 (10. Mai 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist dem Hinterbau mehr Reifenfreiheit spendiert worden. Gewiss wissen tu ich es nicht. Sind ja hier die meisten auf Schwalbe unterwegs.
> Ich sehe gerade oben hat jemand einen Conti Mountain King in 2.4 montiert....



Also in mein Black-Sin 2012 (26Zoll) passt nen 2.4er Conti rein. Ja sicher viel Platz ist da nicht mehr  aber passt.


----------



## Nero91 (12. Mai 2013)

So hier ist mal mein neues Bike Side 150 10.0 22 Zoll, nach dem ersten Ausritt durch den Wald, ich sah aus wie das Sams. Morgen kommen Schutzbleche dran.


----------



## Mithras (12. Mai 2013)

Wie das Sams ausschauen is schon ok .. da stehen die Frauen drauf..


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. Mai 2013)

Das 10er mit dem roten Hinterbau is einfach geil!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich kann DannyCalifornia nur zustimmen.
Obwohl das 9.0 in "blue/lime/white" natürlich auch ne Augenweite ist


----------



## Guerill0 (12. Mai 2013)

Die Ablösung meines 2010er Stereos


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2013)

samstag mit dem slide mal nen marathon gefahren 
ging astrein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (13. Mai 2013)

Nero91 schrieb:


> So hier ist mal mein neues Bike Side 150 10.0 22 Zoll, nach dem ersten Ausritt durch den Wald, ich sah aus wie das Sams. Morgen kommen Schutzbleche dran.



da gehören doch keine Schutzbleche dran!!
wenn du nicht schmutzig werden willst, bleib auf der Straße!

schau mal für vorne nach nem Marsh Guard.


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. Mai 2013)

Nero91 schrieb:


> So hier ist mal mein neues Bike Side 150 10.0 22 Zoll, nach dem ersten Ausritt durch den Wald, ich sah aus wie das Sams. Morgen kommen Schutzbleche dran.



Stylepolizei!!! 

Das muss dreckig!!! XD


----------



## backstein689 (13. Mai 2013)

Nero91 schrieb:


> So hier ist mal mein neues Bike Side 150 10.0 22 Zoll, nach dem ersten Ausritt durch den Wald, ich sah aus wie das Sams. Morgen kommen Schutzbleche dran.



sag mal bitte deine Größe und schrittlänge, damit ich abschätzen kann, ob ich auch 22 Zoll brauche. 
Ist das Rad auch in der Größe noch leicht und wendig?


----------



## darkJST (13. Mai 2013)

22'' bei 193/94.

Definiere leicht, wendig auf jeden Fall, zumindest kommt man um Kurven rum, wo andere schon der Meinung sind das Hinterrad versetzen zu müssen


----------



## Nero91 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ca. 190 und SL von 93cm je nach Messung. Das Bike ist meiner Meinung nach perfekt für mich. Ja es ist immer noch leicht und wendig. Extremer Unterschied von der 20 Zoll Varianten zur 22 ist Ganzgering. Sind ca. 2cm


----------



## backstein689 (13. Mai 2013)

danke für die Infos. ich habe mich am Samstag über das slide 29 informiert und mir wurde die 20 Zoll Größe empfohlen, obwohl ich in Körper und Schrittlänge euch beide übertreffe... das hat mich etwas verwirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (13. Mai 2013)

Hm? Laut Rahmengrößenrechner im Internet komme ich bei mir auf 21,15''. Nachdem ich jahrelang zu kleine Rahmen gefahren habe wollte ich mal einen passenden ausprobieren, bin mit der Geo sehr zufrieden...nachdem ich auf einen 60er Vorbau und einen 760er Lenker gewechselt habe


----------



## Nero91 (13. Mai 2013)

Du kannst dich eh nicht auf die Beratung der Mitarbeiter verlassen (ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt), du musst das für dich selbst entscheiden und ausprobieren.

Ich hatte mich auf das 22 gesetzt und hatte direkt gesagt, "dass ist es" und hab es darauf gekauft. Ich bin auch genau zwischen 2 größen 21,07 komme ich bei meiner Berechnung. Die Telefonhotline hatte mir darauf das 20zoll empfohlen, jedoch stößt die Sattelerhöhung bei 93cm an seine grenze. Und am Samstag meinte der Mitarbeiter das 22 perfekt für mich währe, nachdem er gesehen hatte wie ich darauf sitze. 

Ausprobieren geht über studieren. Ich hatte halt genau das selbe Problem


----------



## enno112 (13. Mai 2013)

Nero91 schrieb:


> So hier ist mal mein neues Bike Side 150 10.0 22 Zoll, nach dem ersten Ausritt durch den Wald, ich sah aus wie das Sams. Morgen kommen Schutzbleche dran.



Oh, das mit dem gelben Sattel sieht ja richtig gut aus....
Und Schutzbleche haste ja auch schon dran (ab Werk)....

Nee, nur Spaß. 
Das Schwarz mit dem rotem Hinterbau sieht echt noch am besten aus


----------



## victorious (13. Mai 2013)

yeah mein neues Slide 7.1 nach der ersten Grobreinigung  Nachdem ichs bei der Eröffnung für 1299 bekommen habe, sofort auf die Piste: 120km runter, fährt sich top, besonders wenn es holprig wird.


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2013)

Um wieviel Uhr warst Du denn da um noch ein 7.1 zu bekommen ? Und welche Größe hast Du ?


----------



## victorious (13. Mai 2013)

so hiernochmal in Groß vllt klappt es ja: 


18", war das letzte. War um 10:15 da, hatte es aber am Mi schon reserviert als ich das 7.0er abholen wollte, das es in meiner Größe nicht gab.


----------



## maniackilla (13. Mai 2013)

victorious schrieb:


> yeah mein neues Slide 7.1 nach der ersten Grobreinigung  Nachdem ichs bei der Eröffnung für 1299 bekommen habe, sofort auf die Piste: 120km runter, fährt sich top, besonders wenn es holprig wird.



sieht jut aus das Gerät, ich hab das 7.0 is nen feines Teil. Macht Spaß


----------



## Tomak (13. Mai 2013)

Boah, viel Bike für das Geld, 

Viel Spaß damit.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## xs24 (13. Mai 2013)

...tolle Wasserflasche!


----------



## Beaumont (13. Mai 2013)

und hier auch mal beim Spaß machen ;-)......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. Mai 2013)

Geiles Gerät


----------



## xs24 (13. Mai 2013)

Das Bike sieht stimmig aus!


----------



## nen (14. Mai 2013)

Neu XT-Schalthebel I-spec, aufgeräumter und einfach besser als die verbauten SLX.

















Als nächstes liegt der MK II bereit und im Sommer kommt noch ein neuer LRS dran.


----------



## Schmandi (14. Mai 2013)

Schickes Bike, ähnliches (XT Träger/Bremse) werde ich auch in baldiger Zukunft angehen...

Hast du die farbigen Decals mit Nitro abgemacht? Ging gut?

Andi


----------



## Vincy (14. Mai 2013)

Sieht so viel besser aus. Nicht ganz so poppig, wie bei der Serie.


----------



## nen (14. Mai 2013)

Danke, finde ich auch. Bin mir nur beim Steuerrohr noch nicht sicher, ob der bunte Decal auch runter soll.

  @Schmandi: Ja mit Nitro geht es ganz leicht. Besonders wenn man den Radonschriftzug erhalten möchte, muss man gut abdecken und genau sein


----------



## wellness_28 (15. Mai 2013)

was ist Nitro ?


----------



## backstein689 (15. Mai 2013)

nen schrieb:


> Danke, finde ich auch. Bin mir nur beim Steuerrohr noch nicht sicher, ob der bunte Decal auch runter soll.
> 
> @Schmandi: Ja mit Nitro geht es ganz leicht. Besonders wenn man den Radonschriftzug erhalten möchte, muss man gut abdecken und genau sein



Wie hast du es denn geschafft, den Radon Schriftzug am Oberrohr und den Slide Schriftzug am Unterrohr nicht zu beschädigen, denn die überschneiden sich ja mit den decals?
Oder sind die anders aufgebracht?


----------



## wellness_28 (15. Mai 2013)

Besteht dabei die Gefahr den Lack zu beschädigen ? die Decals sind doch unter Klarlack ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2013)

Bei einigen Modellen sind die Rahmen nicht per Klarlack beschichtet, sondern nur eloxiert. Auf dem Eloxal sind die Decals aufgebracht. Daher sind diese mit Aceton einfach abzulösen.


----------



## wellness_28 (15. Mai 2013)

Kann ich das irgendwie erkennen bei mir, welches Modell und ob das geht ?


----------



## cemetery (15. Mai 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> was ist Nitro ?



Davon ausgehend dass er wohl nicht versucht hat sein Bike zu sprengen und wir Nitroglyzerin somit aus den Möglichen Antworten streichen können, gehe ich mal davon aus dass er damit Nitroverdünnung meint die man sehr gut zum Lacklösen einsetzen kann.


----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2013)

Ja er meinte Nitroverdünnung, wobei hier die Leute das hautpsächlich mit Aceton gemacht haben, steht aber alles schon hier, ist ja auch ein Bilderthread


----------



## siebenacht (15. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Wie hast du es denn geschafft, den Radon Schriftzug am Oberrohr und den Slide Schriftzug am Unterrohr nicht zu beschädigen, denn die überschneiden sich ja mit den decals?
> Oder sind die anders aufgebracht?



Einfach den Teil der bleiben soll mit durchsichtigen Klebestreifen abdecken und dann den Rest mit Aceton abwischen. Man muss halt nur sehr genau abkleben. Habe auch gerade beim neuen Swoop gemacht, denn diese orangen Decals gehen ja mal gar nicht.
Gruß 78


----------



## Mr.Floater (15. Mai 2013)

Slide 9 150!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (17. Mai 2013)




----------



## mx-action (18. Mai 2013)

*Dieses Jahr bin ich doppelt auf "Radon" unterwegs.*

*1. mein "altes" Stage
*





*2. mein "Astro" Radon Slide DH*


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (18. Mai 2013)

Zwei richtig geile schwarze Bikes


----------



## DannyCalifornia (18. Mai 2013)

Das Slide DH sieht so geil aus!!


----------



## Wotan2310 (18. Mai 2013)

Echt geiles Teil das Dh.


----------



## wellness_28 (18. Mai 2013)

Tour mit einem Kumpel gestern im Harz:


----------



## Keks_nascher (19. Mai 2013)

Hat mich gleich neugierig gemacht, das Thema mit dem Entfernen der Decals. Hab auch gleich einen Testversuch gemacht, da ich an meinem Grünen gerne die Pfeile verbannen würde 

Werden aber wohl dranbleiben müssen. Mit Aceton funktionierts, nur leider sind die Decals unter Seidenmatten Klarlack. Das heißt, man schrubbt mit dem Aceton erst den Klarlack runter, dann kann man die Decals entfernen. 

Das Blöde: An den Stellen an denen sich die Pfeile befanden, glänzen dann (Glanzlack ohne den Klarlack). Der restliche Rahmen hingegen ist Matt/Seidenmatt. Das Muster bleibt, dürfte bei Sonnenschein bzw. bei genauerem Betrachten seltsam aussehen.

Schade  . Hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich die Pfeile ohne Makel wegbekomme.


----------



## fissenid (19. Mai 2013)

Mein Skeen in der Pfalz


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. Mai 2013)

Auf Grund der Wetterlage bleibt das Skeen momentan stehen, die Wälder hier sind einfach zu modderig....
Aber das R1 läuft dafür! Gut, kein MTB-Forum-Thema, aber ein Radon!


----------



## xs24 (19. Mai 2013)

Hi, kurze frage:
...ist diese "Dellenlandschaft" an einem Black Sin 29" Carbonrahmen normal?









...was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2013)

das ist halt die organische linienführung


----------



## maniackilla (19. Mai 2013)

ich hab mein "125 7.5 XT"  heute mal mit zu den Schwiegereltern genommen 




rechts der rosa racing Roller meiner Tochter


----------



## adirem (19. Mai 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> Hi, kurze frage:
> ...ist diese "Dellenlandschaft" an einem Black Sin 29" Carbonrahmen normal?
> 
> ...was meint ihr dazu?



Sei mir nicht böse aner irgendwo muss doch der Preis herkommen.


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2013)

adirem schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse aner irgendwo muss doch der Preis herkommen.



Das bedeutet also, dass alles was günstiger ist als bei anderen, darf Fehler aufweisen und problembehaftet sein...deshalb ist Radon als günstigster Anbieter auch immer problematisch...klaro...


----------



## xXSittiXx (20. Mai 2013)

Du sorry ich hatte auch nen radon und hatte nur Probleme daher hab ich meins verkauft und nen rad vom örtlichen giant/rocky und speci Händler gekauft. An sich war das radon nen top rad nur als der Garantiefall kam hat es mich echt enttäuscht. Also der Service etc vom örtlichen Händler ist top und der Preis ist gerechtfertigt sonst wäre es vermutlich auch wieder nen radon geworden.


----------



## zest (20. Mai 2013)

Wende dich mit dem beuligen Rahmen an deinen Hersteller. Wenn du glück hast wird er schon was machen. 

Beim Kauf würde ich solche geringfügigen Mängel in kauf nehmen. Die Ersparnis durch ein Radon ist einfach zu groß als das es sich lohnt bei einem Händler zu kaufen.
Ich bin mittlerweile stolzer Besitzer von 2 Radon und bin zufrieden.
Mängel wurden anstandslos nachgebessert.

Auch in punkto Wartung hat mich das Rad vom Händler abgebracht.
Nach diversen Kostenvoranschlägen war es immer billiger die Werkzeuge und das Material im Netz zu bestellen und selbst einzubauen. Dieser Umstand hat mich auch handwerklich weitergebracht.


----------



## log11 (20. Mai 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> ich hab mein "125 7.5 XT"  heute mal mit zu den Schwiegereltern genommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slide 125 7.5 XT mit SRAM X9 Ausstattung? 
Oder meinst Du die Bremse?


----------



## raptora (20. Mai 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> ich hab mein "125 7.5 XT"  heute mal mit zu den Schwiegereltern genommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der X9 Schaltgruppe ??

Bisher wollte mir jeder weißmachen das die XT Shimano deutlich besser arbeitet. Kann man mit der X9 leben ??

Ist übrigens ne allgemeine Frage, falls andere auch Erfahrung mit der Sram X9 haben, einfach loslegen


----------



## adirem (20. Mai 2013)

Klar kann man mit der X9 "leben" !
Es gibt immer besseres. Meine XTR schaltet auch besser als die XT (XTR Shifter vorrausgesetzt), trotzdem kann ich mit der XT "leben".
Mein Tipp: Lass die X9 auf jeden Fall drauf. Wenn du den Kram runtergefahren hast, kaufe dir die XT, gerade auch weil alles Komponenten weitaus günstiger zu beschaffen sind.
Bis dahin sei glücklich 

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniackilla (20. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Slide 125 7.5 XT mit SRAM X9 Ausstattung?
> Oder meinst Du die Bremse?



ja ich hab die Elixir 3 die dran war gehen meine XT Anlage getauscht. 



raptora schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der X9 Schaltgruppe ??
> 
> Bisher wollte mir jeder weißmachen das die XT Shimano deutlich besser arbeitet. Kann man mit der X9 leben ??



ja ich bin zufrieden mir der X9 Schaltung, hatte vorher ne SLX an meinem Cube und die X9 is schon was zuverlässiger in meinen Augen.


----------



## duc-748S (20. Mai 2013)

raptora schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist Du mit der X9 Schaltgruppe ??
> 
> Bisher wollte mir jeder weißmachen das die XT Shimano deutlich besser arbeitet. Kann man mit der X9 leben ??
> 
> Ist übrigens ne allgemeine Frage, falls andere auch Erfahrung mit der Sram X9 haben, einfach loslegen



Ich hab die XT am Hardtail und am Slide eben die X9.
Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass ich die X9 mehr mag.
In der Schaltperformance sind sie ebenbürtig (jede mit eigenem Charakter), ist wohl einfach eine Geschmacksache.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zest (20. Mai 2013)

ââich hab ne 9 fach und ne 10fach x9.
bin mit der 9 fach eigentlich zufriedener.
meine mutter hat an ihrem rad ne xt mit slx shifter, die mag ich Ã¼berhaupt net.
aber das ist wahrscheinlich alles ne geschmackssache.
Schalten tun sie alle wenn sie gut eingestellt sind. das andere sind luxusprobleme.


----------



## maniackilla (20. Mai 2013)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Ich hab die XT am Hardtail und am Slide eben die X9.
> Mein persönliches Fazit ist, dass ich die X9 mehr mag.
> In der Schaltperformance sind sie ebenbürtig (jede mit eigenem Charakter), ist wohl einfach eine Geschmacksache.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



ich werd die x9 Schaltgruppe auch dran lassen, die is echt nicht schlecht


----------



## log11 (20. Mai 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> ja ich hab die Elixir 3 die dran war gehen meine XT Anlage getauscht.
> 
> 
> 
> ja ich bin zufrieden mir der X9 Schaltung, hatte vorher ne SLX an meinem Cube und die X9 is schon was zuverlässiger in meinen Augen.



Was hat Dich zum Wechsel von der Elixir 3 zur XT Bremse bewegt?


----------



## maniackilla (20. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Was hat Dich zum Wechsel von der Elixir 3 zur XT Bremse bewegt?



ich hatte mir die damals an mein Cube gebastelt da sie bissiger ist. Bin zufrieden mit ihr hab dann verglichen und die Avid direkt getauscht gegen die XT. Also persÃ¶nlich getestet habe ich jetzt nich, da ich direkt nach dem kauf den Slides die Anlage getauscht habe. Aber die Griffe der XT finde ich zB. um Welten angenehmer. Kann man schÃ¶n mit einem Finger bedienen und die beiÃt dann auch ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgesmi (20. Mai 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1379425?in=user

Hallo zusammen, was halten wir den von so einer Befestigung für hochwertige Räder. Hab irgendwie bedenken, dass das auf die Dauer nicht gut für die Lager im Pedal ist...


----------



## ben1982 (20. Mai 2013)

Das wird dem Lager nicht schaden. solange Du nicht ständig dran rum reißt ;-))

Nee, im Ernst, was soll da passieren???


----------



## invalid (20. Mai 2013)

Hohenwarten / Ziegenrück / Thüringen


----------



## Tomak (20. Mai 2013)

Schön...endlich mal wieder ein Bild ! 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## maniackilla (20. Mai 2013)

heut auch mal unterwegs gewesen, mit Frau und Co.


----------



## wickedfox (20. Mai 2013)

Slide 150 9.0 2013


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Mai 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Hohenwarten / Ziegenrück / Thüringen



Und, wer war schneller oben/wieder unten?


----------



## Marcello29 (20. Mai 2013)

Wie gefällt dir eigentlich generell das Slide 125 7? Färhst Du damit  auch mal Trails oder eher so normale Radtouren? Hab mir auch eins  bestellt warte aber noch auf Auslieferung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin immer noch unsicher ob mir der Federweg reichen wird.


----------



## backstein689 (20. Mai 2013)

bestells auf jedenfalls ab und bestells am 24./25. im Angebot!


----------



## Marcello29 (20. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> bestells auf jedenfalls ab und bestells am 24./25. im Angebot!



Häh wie meinst du das?  Gibt es das Slide bzw. ein anderes mit mehr Federweg dann im Angebot am 24.? Ich hatte das im Tagesangebot vor ein paar Tagen gekauft also für 1.299 statt 1499


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (20. Mai 2013)

ah okay, dann hast du den richtigen Preis bekommen. ja, laut Facebook gibt's am 24./25. das slide 125 7.1 für 1299 online.


----------



## Marcello29 (20. Mai 2013)

Uff hm ne ich habe das Slide 7.0 gekauft  Ob die sich aufregen werden wenn ich das andere will?  Noch steht in der Sendungsnummer Checkgeschichte das es noch abgeholt werden muss von DHL


----------



## backstein689 (20. Mai 2013)

und das 140 7.0 für 1399


----------



## Marcello29 (20. Mai 2013)

Echt? Ok ich muss morgen mal mit denen telefonieren  Habe eigentlich auf ein Angebot des 140 gelauert, ihr meint auch ich sollte dann lieber das 140 nehmen oder? Meint ihr das kann man telefonisch so ändern? würden sie ja auch 200 Euro mehr dran verdienen wenn ich das 140 nehme  

Wo genau steht das eigentlich mit 24. und 25.? Also mit dem Slide 140 auf Facebook?


----------



## waldleopard (20. Mai 2013)

Also wenn du unbedingt mehr Federweg willst, ob man das auch braucht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, solltest du auch über das neue Swoop für 1699.- nachdenken. Das ist dann mehr Federweg.


----------



## Marcello29 (20. Mai 2013)

k habe das Bild gefunden davon mit den Angeboten werde morgen mal anrufen und denke mal das ich die Bestellung storniere und das 140 bestelle, wenn das problemlos geht, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## wellness_28 (21. Mai 2013)

90 km Tour im Harz am Sonntag. Das Slide ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn !
Leider war unterwegs mein Akku leer. Deswegen auch die hohe Zeit und nicht die komplette Runde drauf.


----------



## Marcello29 (21. Mai 2013)

Das ist das 8.0 150 welches du hast oder?


----------



## wellness_28 (21. Mai 2013)

japp, ist das 8.0er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcello29 (21. Mai 2013)

Würde ich auch gern kaufen aber bissl teuer für mich derzeit ich warte irgendwie jetzt auf das 7.0 140 falls das echt dann für den Preis angeboten wird werde ich das kaufen oder sollte ich noch bissl aufs 8.0 sparen?


----------



## wellness_28 (21. Mai 2013)

Ist schwer zu sagen. Wollte auch erst das 7.0 nehmen wegen Rock Shox. Aber ich find den neuen Rahmen schon genial. Denke aber mal das 7.0er macht genauso gut Spass. Aber vielleicht lohnt es sich noch bißchen zu warten, weil Radon ja im Sommer schon die 2014er Modelle raus haut. 
Dann kommen bestimmt nochmal gute Angebote auch von den 2013er Modellen !


----------



## Tomak (21. Mai 2013)

Das 140 7.0er zu dem Kurs...... da braucht man nicht überlegen.

Habs regulär gekauft 


Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Marcello29 (21. Mai 2013)

Und bist zufrieden mit? Also abgesehen vom Preis


----------



## mystik-1 (22. Mai 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Leider war unterwegs mein Akku leer. Deswegen auch die hohe Zeit und nicht die komplette Runde drauf.


Smartphone? 
Bei mir fehlte auch ein Teil der letzten Tour.

Sehr schön. Da wird man wieder neidisch und ich brauche unbedingt ein Rad mit zig "Federn". Mit dem HT von Radon machen meine Bandscheiben schlapp im Harz.


----------



## invalid (22. Mai 2013)

Trailride mit meinem Slide 150 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (22. Mai 2013)

Marcello29: Absolut, hab ein paar Modifikationen verbaut und jetzt ist das Bike einfach klasse. Fährt meine Frau und die hat mit dem 7.0er in 4 Wochen Nutzung fahrtechnisch einen Quantensprung hingelegt.

Ist aber auch schon im Serientrimm  klasse.

Invalid: Toll .....wo ist denn das ??

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Marcello29 (22. Mai 2013)

Hi, das beruhigt mich, mal sehen ob ich das noch irgendwie hinbiegen kann das 140er zu kriegen anstatt dem 125er. Was hast du denn alles umgebaut?


----------



## invalid (22. Mai 2013)

@Tomak: siehe Titel Singltrek pod smrkem, in Tschechien, Isergebirge


----------



## Tomak (22. Mai 2013)

@Marcello: Kompletter XT Antrieb und Schaltung
XT Bremsen
Kind Shock Supernatural Stütze
2 - fach mit RaceFace Bash vorne.

Hatte die teile noch rumliegen 

Nach der Saison kommt noch ein breiter, leichter Laufradsatz druff.

  @invalid: Danke  ......dachte das wären Schreibfehler


Grüße
Tomac


----------



## Marcello29 (22. Mai 2013)

Ui is ja ne Menge aber die sram 9 sind auch ok oder die die regulär dran sind, also habe an meinem uralten blenderbike xt schaltung und antrieb aber noch nie sram gefahren


----------



## Tomak (22. Mai 2013)

Logisch.....das X9 Zeugs ist absolut brauchbar. Bin halt ein kleiner Pedant 

Ups, sind ja im Zeig her Thread, also schnell mal ein Foto:





Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Marcello29 (22. Mai 2013)

Was die Farbe angeht find ich das 125er schöner


----------



## wellness_28 (22. Mai 2013)

Farbe ist doch fast irrelevant. Man sitzt doch auf dem Bike und will Spass haben !
Wenn das Bike "richtig" bewegt wird , sieht man die Farbe eh nicht mehr


----------



## Tomak (22. Mai 2013)

Meiner Frau gefällt die Farbe.....

Ich steh ja mehr auf black :





Grüße
Tomak


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. Mai 2013)

Der Hebel von der Sattelstütze gehört aber eigentlich nach vorn ..... ist das bei Dir so gewollt ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (22. Mai 2013)

Yes pure Absicht.....und das gefummle zwischen den Beinen schickt sich eh nicht.  

Ich brauche den Sattel leicht nach vorne geneigt und da war bei der Kind Shock auf der Waagerechten schluß. Deswegen einfach mal das Ding rumgedreht. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. Mai 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> ....und das gefummle zwischen den Beinen schickt sich eh nicht.



Und am Ars*** rumgrubeln isch besser 

Danke fürs erklären


----------



## Tomak (22. Mai 2013)

...jetzt wo du es sagst....

...gerne doch !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Etrust (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage, wo kann ich das Radon Slide DH kaufen?

Danke!


----------



## Mithras (22. Mai 2013)

aktuell anscheinend nur bei ebay...

Link


----------



## Etrust (22. Mai 2013)

Ok, Danke!
Hatte den nämlich auch nur bei ebay gefunden und bei radon offiziell garnichts...


----------



## wildkater (22. Mai 2013)

War mal wieder an der Zeit ein Bild zu posten...


----------



## Marcello29 (23. Mai 2013)

Sieht auch schick aus, wegen dem 125er, denkt ihr auch wenn ich es später mal verkaufen wollen würde findet man doch mehr und eher Käufer für ein 140er als für ein 125er oder nimmt sich das nix?


----------



## patalmqx (23. Mai 2013)

Hier mein ZR Team 7.0 20" 2013 in meinem Fotostudio. Fährt sich super.





http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/xJTTXLesFD.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (23. Mai 2013)

Fotostudio...  

Steht der Strebenschutz absichtlich auf dem Kopf?


----------



## ben1982 (23. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Sieht auch schick aus, wegen dem 125er, denkt ihr auch wenn ich es später mal verkaufen wollen würde findet man doch mehr und eher Käufer für ein 140er als für ein 125er oder nimmt sich das nix?



Für ein gebrauchtes Radon bekommst so oder so keinen fairen Preis. 

Leider werden die noch nicht als "Marke" wahrgenommen. 


Kauf das, was Dir Dein Bauchgefühl sagt und hab Spass damit.


----------



## Silver_Surfer1 (23. Mai 2013)

Die Klingel passt nicht, Tacho gefällt auch nicht...


----------



## frx_Bender (23. Mai 2013)

hier nochmal ein Bild von der ersten Tour..  (im Hintergrund erstreckt sich Jena)








..und eins bevor es mit Sohnemann auf Tour ging.. er will als nächstes auch ein Bike mit "Vollfederung"


----------



## invalid (23. Mai 2013)

Der Bock kommt langsam dahin wo er hinsoll...


----------



## cemetery (23. Mai 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Der Bock kommt langsam dahin wo er hinsoll...



Willst ihn im Wasser verschwinden lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YankeesAcc (23. Mai 2013)

Silver_Surfer1 schrieb:


> Die Klingel passt nicht, Tacho gefällt auch nicht...


Die Klingel war grad da, wird hier zwecks Fußgänger und andere Hindernisse auch dringend benötigt. Und am Rad mag ich es gern etwas klassischer..kein Carbon oder unnötigen Funk mit so wenig Batterien wie möglich. Aber jedem Tierchen sein Plesierchen


----------



## invalid (23. Mai 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Willst ihn im Wasser verschwinden lassen?



der war gut... ne schneller machen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> der war gut... ne schneller machen.



na das ist leicht... fester reintreten


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> hier nochmal ein Bild von der ersten Tour..  (im Hintergrund erstreckt sich Jena)
> 
> ..und eins bevor es mit Sohnemann auf Tour ging.. er will als nächstes auch ein Bike mit "Vollfederung"



Na dann, fang schon mal an zu sparen.


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Mai 2013)

Jaja, Kinder sind teuer! 
Dieses Jahr wird sein Cube noch reichen, aber ich glaube nächstes Jahr braucht er langsam ein größeres.


----------



## ViRuS-Mario (24. Mai 2013)

mein ZR Team 5.0 2013 
jetzt mit Shimano SLX SM-RT67 Bremsscheiben Center Lock 180mm vorn und hinten...
bin mit dem Teil voll zufrieden


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Mai 2013)

nettes Radel, auch wenn die Kassette auf dem Bild etwas verrostet aussieht.
So en 2ter Flaschenhalter ist schon ne tolle Sache.


----------



## ViRuS-Mario (24. Mai 2013)

Danke... neee die is nicht verrostet! das sieht nur auf dem Bild so aus, weiß auch nicht warum


----------



## ViRuS-Mario (24. Mai 2013)




----------



## skineone (25. Mai 2013)

Mein Slide 125 8.0. Mit Blick über Berlin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AvantFighter (25. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein ZR Team 7 Black, nix besondres und noch original^^


----------



## Marcello29 (25. Mai 2013)

skineone schrieb:


> Mein Slide 125 8.0. Mit Blick über Berlin.


Sieht irgendwie nicht nach Berlin aus


----------



## skineone (25. Mai 2013)

....wenn du genau hinschaust, sieht man links oberhalb vom "R" am Oberrohr den Fernsehturm.


----------



## cemetery (25. Mai 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Hier mal mein ZR Team 7 Black, nix besondres und noch original^^



Aber dafür sehr gelungenes Bild. Das Rapsfeld im Hintergrund passt super zum Bike


----------



## amigo79 (25. Mai 2013)

So, heute ist mir ein Eimer Abbeizer über den Weg gelaufen und dies ist das Ergebnis... Gefällt mir persönlich viel besser als vorher...


----------



## DrTepper (26. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein Team. Bild ist von gestern auf einer kleinen Tour zum Rhein-weser Turm. 





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildkater (26. Mai 2013)

amigo79 schrieb:


> So, heute ist mir ein Eimer Abbeizer über den Weg gelaufen und dies ist das Ergebnis... Gefällt mir persönlich viel besser als vorher...



Ich hab ja das gleiche Modell, mich stören die weißen Striche auch etwas - kannst Du noch mal erläutern, wie Du das genau weggemacht hast?

Und nochwas: taugt die Kombi Conti RQ vorne und MK hinten was? liebäugle auch damit


----------



## amigo79 (26. Mai 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ich hab ja das gleiche Modell, mich stören die weißen Striche auch etwas - kannst Du noch mal erläutern, wie Du das genau weggemacht hast?
> 
> Und nochwas: taugt die Kombi Conti RQ vorne und MK hinten was? liebäugle auch damit




Hi,

Ich habe als erstes alles abgeklebt was bleiben sollte.(dafür ein Klebeband verwenden, welches dem Abbeizer standhält!) dann habe ich den Abbeizer auf die weißen Striche gepinselt. Diese ließen sich dann ganz einfach mit einem Lappen abwischen. Danach blieb ein leichter weißer Schatten über, welchen ich dann mit einem Schmutzradierer entfernt habe. Das wars schon!

Grüße Marc


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Mai 2013)

@_wildkater_
Also ich bins zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber mein neues Bike, hat genua die Kombo, und man hört nur gute sehr Sachen über die Reifen,sollen 1000mal besser sein als die beknackten Schwalbe Reifen, ich hätte diese Kombo auch als nächstes draufgemacht 
Vorne am besten den 2,4, hinten den MK II Protection oder hinten auch nen RQ 2,2 oder 2,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amigo79 (26. Mai 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @_wildkater_
> Also ich bins zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber mein neues Bike, hat genua die Kombo, und man hört nur gute sehr Sachen über die Reifen,sollen 1000mal besser sein die beknackten Schwalbe Reifen, ich hätte diese Kombo auch als nächstes draufgemacht
> Vorne am besten den 2,4, hinten den MK II Protection oder hinten auch nen RQ 2,2 oder 2,4



Ich fahre die Kombination in 2.4 vorne und hinten und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hatte vorher Nobby Nics drauf und der Unterschied ist sehr groß. Auch bei nässe und Matsch ist guter Grip vorhanden!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## maniackilla (27. Mai 2013)

ViRuS-Mario schrieb:


>



ach dat Team kenn ich


----------



## bernabasket (27. Mai 2013)

Another Radon Slide 150 8.0 from Portugal : P


----------



## wellness_28 (27. Mai 2013)

Cooles Bike. Welche Größe hat das slide ?


----------



## bernabasket (27. Mai 2013)

Hey. I'm sorry for writing in english. It's a 20"


----------



## dennis008 (27. Mai 2013)

Bin seit Freitag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Slide 125 7.1.
Bild ist 5 Minuten nach dem Kauf in Bonn entstanden, 
daher auch noch alles Original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (27. Mai 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Bin seit Freitag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Slide 125 7.1.
> Bild ist 5 Minuten nach dem Kauf in Bonn entstanden,
> daher auch noch alles Original.



Da hast Du dir ja was ganz feines gegönnt, meins ist auch auf dem Postweg


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Bin seit Freitag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Slide 125 7.1.
> Bild ist 5 Minuten nach dem Kauf in Bonn entstanden,
> daher auch noch alles Original.



was ist mit deinem schaltwerk hinten passiert ? das steht extrem weit nach vorne.


----------



## dennis008 (27. Mai 2013)

Was soll damit passiert sein?
Is mein erstes MTB und hab dementsprechend wenig technische Kenntnisse.
Aber jetzt wo du es sagst, sieht das wirklich komisch aus...


----------



## maniackilla (27. Mai 2013)

Is bestimmt eingerastet bei der x9


----------



## Beaumont (27. Mai 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Was soll damit passiert sein?
> Is mein erstes MTB und hab dementsprechend wenig technische Kenntnisse.
> Aber jetzt wo du es sagst, sieht das wirklich komisch aus...




Steht deshalb so weit nach vorne weil vorne aufs große Kettenblatt und hinten auch aufs große Ritzel geschaltet ist! So fährt man normalerweise eh nicht aber zur Not würde es gehen...
Also alles in Ordnung mit deinem Bike und gefällt mir sehr gut ! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## dennis008 (27. Mai 2013)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Marcello29 (27. Mai 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Bin seit Freitag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Slide 125 7.1.
> Bild ist 5 Minuten nach dem Kauf in Bonn entstanden,
> daher auch noch alles Original.



Dein Auto könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen...


----------



## TheManneken (27. Mai 2013)

Uiuiui... das Fahrrad am Lack angelehnt. :x


----------



## darkJST (27. Mai 2013)

Beim fahren dann aber bitte so schalten, dass die Kette möglichst gerade läuft


----------



## ironkrutt (27. Mai 2013)

So, kein High End wie die meisten Bikes hier aber trotzdem 2 schicke Hardtails 

Gruß aus dem Sauerland

(ZR Lady 5.0 + ZR Race 7.1 Modelle 2013)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniackilla (27. Mai 2013)

Willkommen in der Welt des 125er


----------



## dennis008 (27. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie schaltet das Bike am vorderen Kettenblatt nicht auf die niedrigste Stufe...
Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2013)

a) zu viel Zugspannung
b) Umwerfer nicht korrekt eingestellt

Umwerfer auf's kleinste Blatt schalten
Zug lösen, Einstellschraube am trigger fast ganz reindrehen ( bis auf so ca.3 Umdrehungen )
Zug handfest ziehen und wieder am Umwerfer festschrauben
Man kann mit der Schraube die mit L bezeichnet ist nun noch den Umwerfer bis max. 1mm vor die Kette einstellen ( hinten großesRitzel, vorne kleines Blatt )
Gleiches auf dem großen Blatt mit der H Schraube. ( dann mit hinten klein vorne groß )
Dann sollte es wieder funzen

Sons gucksde mal hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjVKo4IGqKo"]BikeBastlWastl #13: Schaltung einstellen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dennis008 (27. Mai 2013)

Super, danke!


----------



## maniackilla (28. Mai 2013)

heute auch mal ne kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## frx_Bender (28. Mai 2013)

Was hast du da am Lenker? Ist das eine Lampe?


----------



## maniackilla (29. Mai 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Was hast du da am Lenker? Ist das eine Lampe?



ja dat is ne Lampe von BBB


----------



## frx_Bender (29. Mai 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> ja dat is ne Lampe von BBB


 
Danke für die Antwort. Konnte es nicht genau erkennen. Schickes Bike übrigens!


----------



## maniackilla (29. Mai 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Konnte es nicht genau erkennen. Schickes Bike übrigens!



die ist echt gut die Lampe, empfehlung vom Kumpel  Highfocus heißt die. Danke danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcello29 (29. Mai 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> heute auch mal ne kleine Runde gedreht



Dieses Schutzblech das kleine vorne, bringt das was? Wie heissen die? Ich habe mir eins für Hinten bestellt Grand Mom und finde sowas kleines für vorne besser aber merkt man das überhaupt?


----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2013)

Suche mal nach Marsh Guard hier im Forum. Da gibt es nen langen Thread. Da steht alles drin.


----------



## maniackilla (29. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Dieses Schutzblech das kleine vorne, bringt das was? Wie heissen die? Ich habe mir eins für Hinten bestellt Grand Mom und finde sowas kleines für vorne besser aber merkt man das überhaupt?



ja bringt etwas, hab ich gestern gemerkt als ich durch schlammige Pfützen gefahren bin.

gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Dieses Schutzblech das kleine vorne, bringt das was? Wie heissen die? Ich habe mir eins für Hinten bestellt Grand Mom und finde sowas kleines für vorne besser aber merkt man das überhaupt?



Zumindest das Gesicht bleibt einigermassen frei von den Schlammspritzern.
Entscheidend wie ich finde wenn man nich ständig die Brille putzen will oder auf Dreck im Auge steht 

EDIT:
Ich hab mal Bildchen von meinem Eigenbau-Marsh-Guard amSlide 150 8.0 gemacht. Kabelbinder werden noch durch weiße ersetzt.
Reifen ist ein Maxxis Minion 2.35, ist aber noch Luft so das ein 2.4er bestimmt auch passt.


----------



## dennis008 (29. Mai 2013)

Ohne sieht natürlich immer besser aus, aber habe mir heute auch mal welche bestellt, 
nachdem ich bei der letzten Abfahrt aufgrund von Schlamm im Auge nichts mehr gesehn habe und im Busch gelandet bin


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (29. Mai 2013)

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, wie ich finde, dass die Gabelholme von jede menge Schlamm, Sand etc verschon bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcello29 (29. Mai 2013)

Habe mir jetzt so ein Mucky Nutz dingens gekauft ist ja an sich das selbe für Hinten habe ich noch diese grande m.o.m


----------



## aquanaut96 (29. Mai 2013)

Bringt das Mash Guard eigentlich was auch wenn mans am Hinterbau montiert habs an meinem Slide bisher nur vorne dran. Kanns aber hinten schlecht ausprobieren, weil ichs vorne umbedingt brauch.


----------



## Xtrainer (29. Mai 2013)

Jetzt muss ich  mich ja auch mal wieder melden..

Hier ein Pic meiner "Foxy"









Neu:
Brooks Sattel
Zee 4 Kolben Bremsanlage Vo + Hi
Vo-203er Scheibe, Hi-180er
Im moment die Conti 2.4er in der Testphase drauf.
Kurzzeitig mal ne Kettenführung drauf, aber nach kurzer Zeit war die durch..



Kann da jemand was empfehlen für 3fach? Sonst fällt das Große Blatt doch noch weg..

Gruss vom Bodensee


----------



## aquanaut96 (29. Mai 2013)

Kettenführung für 3-fach kann ich die Bionicon C-Guide empfehlen. kannst du aber nur montieren, wenn der Schaltzug fürs Schaltwerk unten an der Kettenstrebe verlegt istb weil die daran montiert wird.


----------



## Xtrainer (29. Mai 2013)

Hi Aquanaut..

Die hatte ich verbaut auf Empfehlung. 

Nach der ersten Tour (ca.50Km)





Jetzt nach ca. 300Km ist sie zur Hälfte durch gewesen und im Müll gelandet... Ärgerlich..


----------



## Xtrainer (29. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht taugt die 2.0 besser???
Suche aber vielleicht eher eine Rolle o.ä.


----------



## aquanaut96 (29. Mai 2013)

von Specialized gibst auch so eine ähnliche. Vielleicht hält die besser. Ich glaub kaum das die 2.0 besser hält, da die aus dem gleichem Material ist.


----------



## TheManneken (29. Mai 2013)

Wozu Kettenführung? Habe sowas bisher nie gesehen, würde mir bitte jemand sagen, wofür die ist?


----------



## wellness_28 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte mir auch erst ne Kettenführung dran basteln. Jetzt hab ich aber erstmal erfahren und verstanden, dass ich ein XT Schaltwerk mit Shadow Plus habe und aktiviert. Dabei ist die Kette gut stramm und es gibt kein Kettenschlagen mehr. Für normales Trailsurfen ist für mich somit eine Kettenführung überflüssig.
Guckt doch mal, ob ihr nicht auch zufällig Shadow Plus habt.


----------



## aquanaut96 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hab an meinem Slide 150 9.0 das X0 Schaltwerk mit Type 2 Technik. Das ist wie das Shadow Plus bei Shimano, nur das es immer aktiv ist und man es nicht zuschalten kann. funktioniert auch super. Aber wenn s sehr ruppig wird wünsch ich mir doch manchmal ne Kettenführung. Mal schaun vielleicht bau ich mal auf 2-fach mit KeFü und Bashguard um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (29. Mai 2013)

TheManneken schrieb:


> Wozu Kettenführung? Habe sowas bisher nie gesehen, würde mir bitte jemand sagen, wofür die ist?



Die zusätzliche Führung soll das Schlagen/Schwingen der Kette minimieren und das Risiko verringern das dir die Kette vorne vom Kettenblatt springt. 


Spätestens wenn du mal mit der Kette vorne auf dem kleinsten  Blatt eine lange Treppe runter fährst weißt du was ich meine. Da hörst dann deutlich wie die Kette hin und her bzw. rauf und runter schlägt. Oft springt sie dann auch mal ab und liegt dann zwischen Rahmen und kleinstem Kettenblatt auf dem Tretlager.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2013)

Kettenführung ?
Geht auch billiger!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS1jQ9qJ_uQ"]How to make your own chain device - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (29. Mai 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> ..das X0 Schaltwerk mit Type 2 Technik. Das ist wie das Shadow Plus bei Shimano, nur das es immer aktiv ist und man es nicht zuschalten kann. funktioniert auch super....



Also bei Drops und Treppen eumelt die Kette schon ganz ordentlich. Habe mir jetzt mal ne C.G. 2 verbaut


----------



## TheManneken (29. Mai 2013)

Super, danke für die Erklärung.


----------



## chriwol7 (29. Mai 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Logisch.....das X9 Zeugs ist absolut brauchbar. Bin halt ein kleiner Pedant
> 
> Ups, sind ja im Zeig her Thread, also schnell mal ein Foto:
> 
> ...



Also ich find das Teil auch richtig schick, sogar so, dass es bald mit der Post zu mir kommt!


----------



## darkJST (29. Mai 2013)

Mal ein Beispielbild wie es nicht aussehen soll, ich hoffe der Abgebildete verzeiht mir Wie schon beschrieben kann das so weit gehen dass die Kette sich ums ganze Kettenblatt rum ablöst und irgendwohin springt.


----------



## tane (29. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kettenführung ?
> Geht auch billiger!
> How to make your own chain device - YouTube



...a thing of beauty is a joy for ever...


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Mai 2013)

Shaman Racing Enduro, ist zwar zu hören, funktioniert bei mir jedoch sehr gut. Nur aufsetzen sollte man nicht.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (30. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Sche***Wetter mal neue Griffe montiert und 1-2 Pflege arbeiten betrieben.














---Tapatalk---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (30. Mai 2013)

Sind das die Ergon GA1 Evo? Wenn ja, kannst du mal bitte ein Feedback geben? Ich liebäugle momentan mit den oben genannten. (oder gibt es andere Empfehlungen?)

Gruß Mathias


----------



## wildkater (30. Mai 2013)

Ich tippe auf SQlab


----------



## waldleopard (30. Mai 2013)

+1 SQlab. Ein Kollege hat die Ledernen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (30. Mai 2013)

Sieht man das denn bei meinen klasse-Handy-Bilder nicht  (bin aber schon am Kamera schauen).

Das sind die SQlab 711 MX, welche ich gewählt habe weil ich die 711SY a alten Rad hatte und hammers zufrieden damit war. Diese sind nun aber an das Rad meiner Frau gewandert!


----------



## frx_Bender (30. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Info! Muss ich mal im Laden "grabbschen" gehen..


----------



## aquanaut96 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hab die gleichen Griffe auch an meinem Slide und bin damit total zufrieden. Ich hatte seitdem keine tauben Hände mehr. Die serienmäßigen Griffe waren für meine Hände einfach zu dünn (ich hab Handschuhgröße XL).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. Mai 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Sind das die Ergon GA1 Evo? Wenn ja, kannst du mal bitte ein Feedback geben? Ich liebäugle momentan mit den oben genannten. (oder gibt es andere Empfehlungen?)
> 
> Gruß Mathias



Ich habe die Ergon an meinem Slide im passenden Grün. Bin auch sehr zufrieden. Keine tauben Finger oder ähnliches.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Mai 2013)

Wie weich sind denn die SQLab? Ich hab nämlich nach wie vor Probleme mit tauben fingern. Die GA1 hatte ich schon, hat nix gebracht. Dann hab ich die GX1 (? die mit den kleinen Flügelchen) versucht, außer dass sie gestört haben, auch kein Unterschied ^^ Mittlerweile hab ich Syntace Moto dran, allerdings muss ich die komplett falsch hindrehen, dann gehts einigermaßen (besser als alles andere bislang, aber halt immernoch nicht 100% zufriedenstellend)

Haben die SQLab ne Polsterung? Also sind sie weich oder einfach nur ergonomisch? Die GA1 und die Moto z.b. sind in meinen Augen nämlich nur ergonomisch, aber dennoch sehr hart. Die Moto werden am Ballen ein bissl weicher, wenn man sie falsch hin dreht, aber naja.. ^^


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (30. Mai 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> .... Die serienmäßigen Griffe waren für meine Hände einfach zu dünn (ich hab Handschuhgröße XL).



So geht es mir auch ... obwohl ich nur Größe L/10 habe


----------



## cemetery (30. Mai 2013)

Mein ZR Race 29 7.1 SL











*Modifikationen*

Bremse: Shimano XT BR-M785, Shimano XT SM-RT81M 180mm Centerlock vorne, Shimano XT SM-RT81S 160mm Centerlock hinten

Schalthebel: XT Rapidfire SL-M780 I-Spec

Laufradsatz: DT swiss M 1800 TL

Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo SnakeSkin PaceStar 29 x 2,25" TL vorne, Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo SnakeSkin PaceStar 29 x 2,25" TL  hinten

Griffe: Ergon Performance Comfort GP1-L

Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu Ø 27,2 X 380 mm

Sattel: SQlab 611 Race

Pedale: SHIMANO XT Pedale PD-T780

Flaschenhalter: Mounty Special Power-Cage


----------



## chriwol7 (30. Mai 2013)

Das ist mal ein Arbeitstier :-D sehr schick!


----------



## robmaison (30. Mai 2013)

Artgerechte Haltung?!

Biddeschön:


----------



## kaptan (31. Mai 2013)

Richtig so!


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein Skeen und ich beim Marathon in Bad Wildbad.


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2013)

Seiten über Seiten nicht ein Team und jetzt sprießen sie wie Pilze aus dem Boden... 

Dann zeige ich mein 2012er 7.0 doch auch mal wieder.


----------



## Patensen (1. Juni 2013)

Na dann will ich auch mal. Nicht das der Eindruck aufkommt, es gäbe nur Team-HTs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheManneken (1. Juni 2013)

Mein ZR Race 6.0. Keine Veränderungen bisher und bis heute knapp 120 km eingefahren, macht viel Spaß! Vollfederung vermisse ich bisher kaum.


----------



## filiale (1. Juni 2013)

Patensen schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal. Nicht das der Eindruck aufkommt, es gäbe nur Team-HTs



Was ein geiles Brett, Respekt !


----------



## Patensen (1. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Was ein geiles Brett, Respekt !



Danke!


----------



## Tubn (1. Juni 2013)

Heute waere ein Surfbrett passender gewesen...
Auf dem Königstuhl




Und wieder unten...


----------



## wellness_28 (1. Juni 2013)

richtig edel das Slide !


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2013)

Tubn schrieb:


> Heute waere ein Surfbrett passender gewesen...
> Auf dem Königstuhl



deshalb war ich heut auch 2,5h beim spinning und hab dabei malle rennrad videos gesehen 
achja unten in der altstadt is auch grad hochwasser


----------



## Tubn (1. Juni 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> deshalb war ich heut auch 2,5h beim spinning und hab dabei malle rennrad videos gesehen
> achja unten in der altstadt is auch grad hochwasser



Ich weiß, ich musste aber auf den Berg heute, dafür Rotte Wildschweine gesehen und den Bach der früher ein Trail war runtergeschwommen...


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2013)

Tubn schrieb:


> ...und den Bach der früher ein Trail war runtergeschwommen...



ha ha das kann ich mir gut vorstellen


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Juni 2013)

29er zr race in 16" - der rahmen ist super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (1. Juni 2013)

Beim 16" Rahmen wirken die 29er wirklich übelst groß


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Juni 2013)

wirkt so auf dem photo ein bisschen, aber ist nicht wirklich so. ansonsten sind die laufräder optisch reine gewohnheitssache...






und fährt sich in dieser ausstattung besser als mein 9 kg hardtail...


----------



## cemetery (2. Juni 2013)

Aber mit grösserem Rahmen fallen die 29er bei weitem nicht so auf


----------



## ROLOX (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo Patensen,

schönes BLACK SIN , 

was hast Du für einen roten Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze ?

Grüße aus dem verregneten Sachsen
sendet

Frank


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Juni 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Aber mit grösserem Rahmen fallen die 29er bei weitem nicht so auf



aber bei einem grösseren rahmen kann ich auf der stange sitzen und brauche keinen sattel mehr ...


----------



## Patensen (2. Juni 2013)

ROLOX schrieb:


> Hallo Patensen,
> 
> schönes BLACK SIN ,
> 
> ...



Danke!
Die Sattelklemme ist diese hier:
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/carbo...tig-x-clamp-2-sattelklemme-farbe-eloxiert-11g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi110 (2. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich habe nach langem Suchen mich für das Radon ZR Team 5.0 als erstes "Richtiges" Rad entschieden... leider kann ich es nirgends im Internet bestellen... keine Seite funktioniert.. kann mir jemand helfen??

MfG  Andi


----------



## invalid (2. Juni 2013)

Weils bei Radon ausverkauft ist, kann man leider nicht ändern, außer abwarten oder alternative suchen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (2. Juni 2013)

Heute mal meinen neuen Foto getestet.
Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich diesen auch behalten soll.

Aber nun mal 1-2-3  bilder 









Gesendet von meinem COOLPIX S800c


----------



## maniackilla (2. Juni 2013)

heute auch mal wieder mit ViRuS-Mario unterwegs gewesen und nun 205km mitm Slide runter  die Nobby Nics sind schon bissken abgefahren, hinten zumindest etwas,hmm muss ich bald neue holen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (2. Juni 2013)

Aber doch nicht auf das Schaltwerk werfen


----------



## maniackilla (2. Juni 2013)

Das wurde dahin gelegt  da war noch genug Platz haha


----------



## DannyCalifornia (2. Juni 2013)

205 km und du brauchst neue Reifen?  Bremst du prinzipiell mit blockierendem Hinterrad?


----------



## maniackilla (2. Juni 2013)

Nee eigentlich nich. Wundert mich selber, hatte auf meinem Cube die Smart Sam drauf und die waren nach 300km relativ gut, besser als die nobbys. Keine Ahnung warum der hintere so is mittlerweile. Genau aus dem Grund mach ich das ungern mit blockiertem Hinterrad bremsen.

gruß


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (2. Juni 2013)

Also beim Nobby höre ich auf Asphalt beim kraftvollem treten, auch deutlich den Abrieb.
Ist blöd zu beschreiben ... Hatte ich aber auf dem alten Rad mit Racing Ralph nicht so hörbar!


----------



## maniackilla (2. Juni 2013)

Ja der Nobby hat auch mehr laufgeräuche als der Smart Sam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (2. Juni 2013)

Hier mein Silde 125 7.1 SL in 18 Zoll  Klickpedale und ein vernünftiger Flaschenhalter kommen noch dran.

LG


----------



## Tomak (3. Juni 2013)

Nach 800 HM Downhill am Gardasee:





Gut gemacht, kleines Slide 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## SaveMan (3. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich wollte nun auch mal mein kleines Radon zeigen:

ZR Race 6.0 von 2011

Mittlerweile angepasst:

Ritchey Comp Lenker 620mm
Shimano XT Bremse 785 + Icetech Bremsscheibe (vorne 200mm, hinten 180mm)
Ritchey WCS OCR LRS
Flaschenhalter Sycros
Crank Brother EggBeater 3
Schwalber Rocket Ron 2.25


----------



## darkJST (4. Juni 2013)

maniackilla schrieb:


> heute auch mal wieder mit ViRuS-Mario unterwegs gewesen und nun 205km mitm Slide runter  die Nobby Nics sind schon bissken abgefahren, hinten zumindest etwas,hmm muss ich bald neue holen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1392302
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1392304



Ist so bei den Nobbies, die Kanten sind sauschnell weg, ich schwöre ja auf die Mountain King von Conti, aber nur in Protection und Black Chilli...sonst hast du das Problem, dass du noch haufenweise gutes Profil übrig hast und die Seitenwände durch sind



Tomak schrieb:


> Nach 800 HM Downhill am Gardasee:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1392739
> 
> ...



Du solltest dringend mal Luft aus den Federelementen lassen nach 800 Tiefenmetern am Gardasee sollte da definitiv weniger übrig sein.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. Juni 2013)

Die MountainKing werden auch wieder meine neue Bereifung wenn die NN durch sind. 
Leider sehen die echt noch gut aus nach 500km.
Dafür waren meine hinteren Bremsbeläge nach einer sandigen regnerischen Ostsee Tour schon fällig.


----------



## engelsche (5. Juni 2013)

Gude, liebe radonisti!

Hier ist mein Augenstern!


----------



## backstein689 (5. Juni 2013)

eindeutig die hübscheste farbkombi, die radon dieses Jahr verkauft hat! gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. Juni 2013)

das stimmt...aber mehr als 9.0 war nicht drin bei mir. Bin aber auch dort mit der Farbkombi sehr zufrieden. Kein Einheitsbrei


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bike!! Der Laufradsatz passt auch perfekt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViRuS-Mario (6. Juni 2013)




----------



## Maik-80 (7. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein 140er


----------



## chriwol7 (7. Juni 2013)

So gehört das 
Komm grad von der ersten Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Slide zurück, nächstes mal nehm ich statt Dämpferpumpe und Werkzeug auch die Digi mit


----------



## waldleopard (7. Juni 2013)

Gefallen mir gut, besonders die ersten zwei. Da bekommt man direkt Lust


----------



## Magierer (7. Juni 2013)

tolle Fotos


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (7. Juni 2013)

Sind ja wieder mal klasse Bilder dabei hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrTepper (7. Juni 2013)

Bei ner Tour neulich.






Für den Weg in die Schweiz

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## marek77 (7. Juni 2013)

Mein 2010er ZR Team.


----------



## Slickheizer (7. Juni 2013)

nun mal was altes, aber bitte nicht hauen, QLT Pro...


----------



## konamatze (7. Juni 2013)

hier meins,auch schon etwas älter Slide ED 2010...




Gruß Matze


----------



## konamatze (7. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. Juni 2013)

Mal endlich wieder ne Runde gedreht 








---Tapatalk---


----------



## cemetery (8. Juni 2013)

Mein Arbeitstier mal etwas im Detail


----------



## Sixday86 (8. Juni 2013)

Hier mal meine Bad Boy Maschine,  Skeen 8.0.






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. Juni 2013)

@cemetery
Da hängt aber mächtig was am Lenker


----------



## cemetery (8. Juni 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> @_cemetery_
> Da hängt aber mächtig was am Lenker



Müsstest mal sehen wenn ich noch mit dran hänge 

Das ist jetzt aber auch wirklich der Worst Case ist. Licht und Navi bleiben je nach Bedarf Zuhause. Die Klingel demnächst vermutlich auch... nachdem eh keiner drauf reagiert.

Mal was anderes. Was ist eigentlich das schwarze an deiner Gabel (zwischen dem Steg und dem Steuerrohr)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2013)

Das ist sein Spritzschutz. Dreck, der normalerweise nach vorne fliegt, wird wie beim Marsh Guard aufgefangen, damit man nicht in seine eigene Soße fährt und somit das Gesicht sauber bleibt.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (9. Juni 2013)

@cemetery
es ist genau so wie es filiale sagt.
so einen [ame="http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅZÕÑ&url=search-alias%3Dsports&field-keywords=Mud+Crutch"]Mud Crutch[/ame] machen sich auch viele aus einem Stück Fahrradschlauch und 4 Kabelbinder.
Das kleine Ding bringt aber richtig viel, und kostet gerade mal en 10er

Hier mit Schlauch





Und später auch mit Mud Crutch




(Soll ja um Radons gehen)


----------



## Maik-80 (9. Juni 2013)

...schöne Bikes  ...aber der Golf...wat ´n dat.......... für´n Spiegel Dekor?   

Und weil ich meins auch so toll finde...hier mal gesäubert  und mit neuen Reifen, nachdem ich hinten nen Durchschlag hatte...:kotz:
Ich weiß nicht weshalb Radon vorn und hinten PaceStar verbastelt aber der Unterschied am Vorderrad zwischen Pace- und TrailStar ist gravierend!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (9. Juni 2013)

Bei dem ersten Bild kommt die Farbe vom Hinterbau mächtig Geil


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Juni 2013)

Das sind doch mal schöne Bilder.


----------



## maniackilla (9. Juni 2013)

hier issed wieder von ner Straßentour am Rhein, in Bonn, in Wesseling usw. mit ViRuS-Mario








mein gutes altes Cube is auch dabei


----------



## cemetery (9. Juni 2013)

Endlich mal halbwegs trocken genug sich mit der Cam in den Wald zu wagen


----------



## chriwol7 (9. Juni 2013)

Nu ist langsam alles eingestellt und das Fahren kann beginnen 
Eindruck bisher: WUHUUU!!






Bilder hochladen



fotos hochladen


----------



## Aalex (9. Juni 2013)

gute bilder machen viel aus!

schönes radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (9. Juni 2013)

Für den Angebots-Preis der Oberhammer


----------



## chriwol7 (9. Juni 2013)

Danke, macht schon richtig Laune das gute Stück


----------



## Shadowslider (9. Juni 2013)

@chriwol7
zieh Dir noch die XT Bremse drauf dann macht das gute Stück noch mehr fun


----------



## DrTepper (9. Juni 2013)

Maik-80 schrieb:


> ...aber der Golf...wat ´n dat.......... für´n Spiegel Dekor?



Da hatte ich ein paar Stunden langweile, zuviele Aufkleber übrig und dachte mal, ich probier den Trend "Sticker Bombing" aus. Spiegelkappen abmontiert, Aufkleber drauf gepappt, mit Klarlack versiegelt und wieder eingebaut. Seit dem gefällts mir garnicht mal schlecht und ist deshalb geblieben.

Gruß


----------



## chriwol7 (9. Juni 2013)

@Shadowslider: auf der Wunschliste stehen immer einige schöne Dinge, die Avids arbeiten aber bisher prima. Hatte auch schon ne XT, ist natürlich auch fein


----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2013)

Die Enduro-"Schlamm"pe..nach der Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (11. Juni 2013)

cool. wie breit ist dein lenker ?


----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2013)

750mm


----------



## cemetery (11. Juni 2013)




----------



## OliverKaa (12. Juni 2013)




----------



## backstein689 (12. Juni 2013)

Ohne Decals gefällt mir das richtig gut! Schön clean!<br />
Hat sich das jetzt mit der Garantiefrage auf Lack und Rahmen geklärt?<br />
<br />


----------



## OliverKaa (12. Juni 2013)

Da gibts doch nichts zu klären!


----------



## backstein689 (12. Juni 2013)

also sieht es folgendermaßen aus?


----------



## darkJST (12. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ohne Decals gefällt mir das richtig gut! Schön clean!
> Hat sich das jetzt mit der Garantiefrage auf Lack und Rahmen geklärt?



Nimm bitte das Bild aus dem Zitat bzw. entferne die [ IMG] [ /IMG] Tags.


----------



## OliverKaa (12. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> also sieht es folgendermaßen aus?


 
sieht aus wie auf dem Bild 
ein paar Gramm weniger Gewicht - sonst hat sich am Rad nichts verändert.


----------



## dennis008 (13. Juni 2013)

ohne Felgenaufkleber, Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (13. Juni 2013)

Ist es normal das die Nobby Nics nach nur 400km schon fast komplett abgefahren sind?


----------



## Markdierk (13. Juni 2013)

Klingt realisitisch, ja. Empfand den Verschleiß der NNs auch als sehr stark, habe nach ca 1 kurzen Saison auch gewechselt.


----------



## aquanaut96 (13. Juni 2013)

Sind Schwalbe Hans Dampf als Pacestar/Trailstar Mix ne gute Alternative? Ich such halt was mit mehr Grip.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. Juni 2013)

Hm meine NNs halten deutlich laenger. Wobei der vordere vorzeitig weichen musste, wegen Schaden in der Karkasse, aber der hintere hat jetzt bestimmt noch ca 50% bei geschätzten 500 km bislang (hab keinen Tacho dran, insofern kann ichs nich genau bestimmen)


----------



## aquanaut96 (13. Juni 2013)

Bei mir sieht man hinten vorallem von den Vertiefungen in den Stollen garnichts mehr und vorne nur noch ein bisschen. Der Grip hat auch schon sehr deutlich abgebaut. Da ist echt nich mehr viel übrig vom Profil.


----------



## darkJST (13. Juni 2013)

Falls ihr Trailstar habt ist die griffige Mischung weg sobald die Vertiefungen weg sind. Wenn ihr Reifen wollt, die ihr wirklich tot fahren könnt und von oben bis unten die gute Mischung haben wollt solltet ihr euch bei Reifen von Conti mit dem Black Chilli Compound umschauen.

Ich persöhnlich (!) finde den Mountain King BCC protection ganz gut. Wenns noch mehr Grip am VR sein soll Baron 2,3 BCC. Wenn ihr Grip bis zum abwinken haben wollt Baron 2,5 BCC, das ist dann aber schon sehr heftig, perfekt geeignet für Bike Park Ausflüge oder Finale Ligure oder anderweitig extremes^^




jaja ich weiß, das Bild war schonmal


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (13. Juni 2013)

kann da darkJST voll zustimmen mit den MountainKing II Protection BBC 
wird bei mir auch* wieder* drauf kommen wenn die NN runter sind.


----------



## Markdierk (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe leider die Contis noch nicht probiert, bin aber mit meinen Fat Albers sehr zufrieden. Der Grip ist deutlich besser, der Verschleiß auch. Würde den MK auch mal probieren, scheue den Wechsel aber, weil Schwalbe tubless am einfachsten zu handlen ist 
dark, fährst du tubeless, welcher Reifen ist das? Erkenne es nicht. Baron?


----------



## darkJST (13. Juni 2013)

Auf dem Bild am VR Conti Baron 2,5 BCC mit Schlauch, da ich auch gern für längere Touren auf den 2,3er wechsle. Am HR Conti Mountain King 2,4 BCC *protection(!)* schlauchlos. War wesentlich einfach schlauchlos zu bekommen als den Nobby mit seiner Papierkarkasse (mit Spühli putzen, draufziehen, aufpumpen, ablassen und Milch durchs Ventil rein, aufpumpen, etwas schütteln, fertig). Durch die steife Karkasse musste ich eigentlich nur dafür sorgen, dass der Reifen links und rechts neben dem Ventileinsatz war, aufpumpen war ein Kinderspiel, hab den später auf dem Trail mit einer Minipumpe aufgepumpt bekommen...nur leider nicht dicht, da 5 mm Cut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (13. Juni 2013)

Also bei mir sind die Nics auch schon ziemlich runter, vorallem der hintere. 
KM Stand 552km

Bin momentan auf der Suche nach neuen Gummis.
Kumpel von mir fährt ein 2011 Slide und hat jetzt die Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.2 bestellt.

Ich bin am überlegen, diese hier mir zu hollen. Sind die empfehlenswert? Passen die auf das 2013 Silde 8.0?


----------



## darkJST (13. Juni 2013)

Also in ein Slide 8.0 von 2012 passen die locker...siehe Bild oben Wie breit sind deine Felgen? 2,4 macht imho erst bei FelgenINNENbreiten â¥ 21 mm Sinn.

Smart Sam dÃ¼rfte dann doch etwas Ã¼berfordert sein mit dem Rad, zumindest bei artgerechter Haltung...wenn der Smart Sam artgerecht gehalten wird wÃ¤re ein HT wohl die bessere investition gewesen.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (13. Juni 2013)

Also es sind ja diese Felgen

Laut den Angaben dort, müssten es 25mm.
Also Smart Sam fielen eh schon vorher bei mir aus.
Warum er die genommen hat, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## darkJST (13. Juni 2013)

25 mm innen geht gut, viel mehr hab ich auch nicht


----------



## Markdierk (13. Juni 2013)

Nein die haben 20,3 Maulbreite(innen). Die 25 sind die Außenmaße. Beim MK kannst du bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


----------



## waldleopard (13. Juni 2013)

Dann sollte Radon bei den 2014er Modellen mit Sun Ringle den Inferno *27* verwenden. Kommt ja schließlich an ein AM. 
Inferno 27 22,3mm Kategorie: AM
Inferno 25 20,3mm Kategorie: Trail

Sry für Off-Topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (13. Juni 2013)

Bei mir waren Crossmax ST mit grandiosen 19 mm dran...sind nach der zweiten/dritten Tour gegen welche mit Flow Ex bei 25,6 mm ersetzt worden. Find ich grandios.


----------



## backstein689 (13. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Dann sollte Radon bei den 2014er Modellen mit Sun Ringle denn Inferno *27* verwenden. Kommt ja schließlich an ein AM.
> Inferno 27 22,3mm Kategorie: AM
> Inferno 25 20,3mm Kategorie: Trail



Das wäre sehr stark!


----------



## waldleopard (13. Juni 2013)

Flow Ex ist natürlich super. Soweit ich weiß haben die M 1700 Spline auch nur 19,5mm und ich befürchte sie werden wieder die Inferno 25 nehmen um 40g zu sparen.


----------



## backstein689 (13. Juni 2013)

dann ist man mit dem Sun ringle Ja Noch am besten dran... oder ist der sehr viel schwerer als der St swiss?
habs versucht mir zusammenzurechnen, aber wievirl wiegen speichen?


----------



## waldleopard (14. Juni 2013)

Für normale Speichen würd ich mal sagen +/- 150g.
Macht für Inferno 25:
900g+600g+300g=1800g eventuell sogar ein bisl weniger. 27 +80g
DT M 1700~1720g


----------



## Duala (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## maniackilla (14. Juni 2013)

mal nen neuen Lenker in rot  mehr rise


----------



## DannyCalifornia (14. Juni 2013)

@Duala: schöne Familie! Vor allem das Slide lady (heißt es so?) gefällt! Sieht man sehr selten, aber sieht wirklich gut aus, wenn man es mal so in "freier Natur" sieht


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (14. Juni 2013)

Leider ist es im Wald noch viel zu matschig, und die Trails zugewuchert 











- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## aquanaut96 (14. Juni 2013)

So änlich siehts auf meinem Hometrail im Moment auch aus, nur das da auch noch riesige Pfützen sind zum Teil bis zu 30 cm tief. Wegen so einer hätts mich schon fast gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (14. Juni 2013)

Sieht doch ziemlich trocken aus...


----------



## mx-action (15. Juni 2013)

*Was nur ein Tag Regen anrichtet*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2013)

Is doch kein Rennrad !
Hätts kein MTB werden sollen wenns sauber bleiben soll


----------



## duc-748S (15. Juni 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Mal endlich wieder ne Runde gedreht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buchwald bzw. Waldebene Ost?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (15. Juni 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie das genau heißt 
... Ist aber beim Haus des Waldes am Stuttgarter Fernsehturm.


---Tapatalk---


----------



## invalid (15. Juni 2013)

ab nächste Woche dann mit neuen Laufrädern: Spank Spike 35 blau, Superstar Tesla, Sapim D-Light / Laser


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das ausieht


----------



## frx_Bender (15. Juni 2013)

Heute früh, 7 Uhr, beim Erkunden neuer Wege..






..da links ging es dann durch die Wolken und da hab ich dann einen schönen handtuchbreiten Trail entdeckt


----------



## invalid (15. Juni 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das ausieht



ich auch, so in einzellteilen hats gut ausgesehen. Am Wochenende sollte der neue Satz fertig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (15. Juni 2013)

schöne Tour heute wieder im Harz gemacht


----------



## Waldschleicher (15. Juni 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> ab nächste Woche dann mit neuen Laufrädern: Spank Spike 35 blau, Superstar Tesla, Sapim D-Light / Laser



Dann noch eine gescheite Gabel... 

Hält der Dreckfänger mehr ab als die Neoprenlappen (sowas hab ich) zwischen den Gabelholmen?


----------



## aquanaut96 (15. Juni 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hält der Dreckfänger mehr ab als die Neoprenlappen (sowas hab ich) zwischen den Gabelholmen?



Denke schon, da etwas größer. So ein Mashguard hat auch noch den Vorteil, das er die Dichtungen an der Gabel vor Dreckbeschuss schützt.


----------



## steffen-hsk (15. Juni 2013)

Black Sin 29er 






Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## darkJST (15. Juni 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Dann noch eine gescheite Gabel...
> 
> Hält der Dreckfänger mehr ab als die Neoprenlappen (sowas hab ich) zwischen den Gabelholmen?



Ein Problem bekommt der Marchguard wenn die Konsistenz des Erdreichs richtig zäh wird, dann schmierts den einfach zu, von dem Neoprending fällt das einfach ab. Dafür schleift das Neoprending beim richtigen einfedern zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2013)

Das Black Sin hat einfach einen sehr schönen Rahmen, auch wenn er mir in matt schwarz noch besser gefallen hat ... 
Da dann ne Lefty rein ... wohooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (15. Juni 2013)

Dunkel war's, der Mond schien helle ...











- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## siebenacht (16. Juni 2013)

Mal wieder schöne Fotos hier


----------



## Madon (16. Juni 2013)

Meins...


----------



## Pretorianer (16. Juni 2013)

Hier mal Bilder von meiner ersten ordentlichen Runde mit meinem Slide
(Route: Pinggau - Vorauer Schwaig - Hochwechsel - Vorauer Schwaig - Trahütte - Dechantskirchen => 43km, 1400hm)
War wirklich heftig, aber erstaunlich was das Slide alles ab kann!


----------



## Mithras (16. Juni 2013)

Das schaut doch ordentlich aus  ..  ja das Slide kann echt jede Menge ab. Hatte meins mal mit im Park, Kicker fahren, Wallride, Anlieger etc .. gehen wunderbar


----------



## wellness_28 (16. Juni 2013)




----------



## Tomak (16. Juni 2013)

Alles tolle Fotots und geile Bikes hier 

Einen Tip hab ich vielleicht: Die Bilder wären noch schöner, wenn ihr die zwei Sekunden investiert und die "Urinfläschchen" rauszieht.....

......vergess ich auch manchmal  will mich aber bessern !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. Juni 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ein Problem bekommt der Marchguard wenn die Konsistenz des Erdreichs richtig zäh wird, dann schmierts den einfach zu, von dem Neoprending fällt das einfach ab. Dafür schleift das Neoprending beim richtigen einfedern zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke



Okay, sonderlich zäh ist es hier nicht... 
Die Schleifprobleme habe ich ganz gut im Griff, einfach die Klettverschlüsse so fest wie möglich anziehen. Werd den Marsh Guard mal testen. 
Hmm, Bilder von meinem 8.0 Laubfrosch muss ich auch mal machen. Jetzt, wo der RP frisch von Toxo geflickt ist...


----------



## Kordl (16. Juni 2013)

So nach langem hin und her hab ich mein Allroadbike a biserl verschönert.

Muß zugeben könnt ein bischen genauer gemacht sein aber für das erste mal gings.











Mehr Details siehe meine Fotos.

Tom


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Juni 2013)

Erzwungener Stop heute auf dem Trail!  Wer findet das Skeen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROLOX (16. Juni 2013)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild vom "black sin", letztes WE vom Ausflug Chemnitz bis in die Nähe von Leipzig.

Gruß Frank


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Juni 2013)

ROLOX schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Bild vom "black sin", letztes WE vom Ausflug Chemnitz bis in die Nähe von Leipzig.
> 
> Gruß Frank



*like*


----------



## chriwol7 (16. Juni 2013)

@Kordl: Hast du dir Klebefolien machen lassen? Und selber designt?
Besonders im Detail in deinem Fotoalbum kommen die Figuren voll geil!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (16. Juni 2013)

glatt noch ne Runde abgespult


----------



## Kordl (16. Juni 2013)

chriwol7 schrieb:


> @Kordl: Hast du dir Klebefolien machen lassen? Und selber designt?
> Besonders im Detail in deinem Fotoalbum kommen die Figuren voll geil!



Die gibt es in der Buch für 20  (50 cm auf 150 cm). 
Nach Stickerbomb suchen... 

Tom


----------



## Robby2107 (17. Juni 2013)

Pretorianer schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder von meiner ersten ordentlichen Runde mit meinem Slide
> (Route: Pinggau - Vorauer Schwaig - Hochwechsel - Vorauer Schwaig - Trahütte - Dechantskirchen => 43km, 1400hm)
> War wirklich heftig, aber erstaunlich was das Slide alles ab kann!


 

Top Bilder, die richtig Lust machen da mal mitzufahren. 

Hoffe ich kann mich auch mal vom Sattel runterschälen um ein paar Bilder zu machen. Bin immer so in meinem Element beim trailen, daß ich erst hinterher an die vergessenen Bilder denke.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (17. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hoffe ich kann mich auch mal vom Sattel runterschälen um ein paar Bilder zu machen. Bin immer so in meinem Element beim trailen, daß ich erst hinterher an die vergessenen Bilder denke.



das kenne ich nur zu gut ... seid ich aber ne neue Knipse habe, klappt das immer besser (also das Anhalten ... nicht die Bildqualität)


----------



## Robby2107 (17. Juni 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> das kenne ich nur zu gut ... seid ich aber ne neue Knipse habe, klappt das immer besser (also das Anhalten ... nicht die Bildqualität)


 
 Da werde ich wohl auch noch was ändern müssen.


----------



## wellness_28 (17. Juni 2013)

noch eins von der Harz-Tour letzten Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (17. Juni 2013)

Heute war's extrem heiß, >30°C auch noch droben auf'm Berg... der Schnee auf'm Dachstein täuscht etwas darüber hinweg...


----------



## invalid (17. Juni 2013)

mein freaky Slide 150 mit paar umbauten.


----------



## backstein689 (17. Juni 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> mein freaky Slide 150 mit paar umbauten.



Die Laufräder find ich richtig geil!

Was hast du für die summa summarum bezahlt?


----------



## invalid (17. Juni 2013)

die reinen Materialkosten lagen bei ca. 400â¬.

Nabe: Superstar Tesla 
Felge: Spank Spike Evo blau 35AL
Speichen: Sapim D-Light // Laser 
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu 
Gesamtgewicht: VR: 972g // HR: 1056g


----------



## dennis008 (17. Juni 2013)

Sieht echt super aus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2013)

fein fein 
nu scheinen die Reifen auch mal richtig zu sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (18. Juni 2013)

Super, mal was anderes   

Viel Spaß damit !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## McZappenduster (18. Juni 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> mein freaky Slide 150 mit paar umbauten.



LIKE! für mein Geschmack PORNO!


----------



## ben1982 (18. Juni 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> Heute war's extrem heiß, >30°C auch noch droben auf'm Berg... der Schnee auf'm Dachstein täuscht etwas darüber hinweg...



Seltsame Sattelstellung.


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2013)

Wieso ? Weil er zu weit nach vorne steht oder weil er nicht nach vorne geneigt ist ?


----------



## wildkater (18. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wieso ? Weil er zu weit nach vorne steht oder weil er nicht nach vorne geneigt ist ?


? 
Ich werde ihn sogar noch weiter nach vorne rücken und außerdem ist er nach vorne geneigt, ca. 1-2 cm von der waagrechten. 
Hat mir der SQ-Lab-Mann am Telefon geraten, als ich mit dem Testsattel äußerst unzufrieden war.

Im übrigen geht's da bergauf und der Kamerawinkel - whatever


----------



## Sixday86 (18. Juni 2013)




----------



## Max_V (18. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Top Bilder, die richtig Lust machen da mal mitzufahren.
> 
> Hoffe ich kann mich auch mal vom Sattel runterschälen um ein paar Bilder zu machen. Bin immer so in meinem Element beim trailen, daß ich erst hinterher an die vergessenen Bilder denke.



SKEEN-Fieber

Ich auch!

@Sixday86: Hast du den Dämpfer umgedreht?


----------



## Sixday86 (19. Juni 2013)

> @Sixday86: Hast du den Dämpfer umgedreht?




Moin, nein is der Auslieferungszustand,  macht auch am meinsten Sinn.


----------



## fissenid (19. Juni 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


>


 
Hallo tolles Bike. Aber seltsam ist:
- Skeen 8.0 hat normal keine Kashima Gabel
- Dämpfer laut Homepage "andersrum" eingebaut

Trotzdem schönes Rad.....


----------



## Sixday86 (19. Juni 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo tolles Bike. Aber seltsam ist:
> - Skeen 8.0 hat normal keine Kashima Gabel
> - Dämpfer laut Homepage "andersrum" eingebaut
> 
> Trotzdem schönes Rad.....




Ja laut den Bildern aber die sind nicht wirklich aktuell. War auch sehr verwundert als ich eine bessere Ausstattung bekommen habe als ich auf dem Bild gesehen habe. Remote für die Gabel is auch dabei, is auch nicht auf dem Foto abgebildet. Der einbau des Dämpfers würde anderes herum wirklich kein Sinn machen wenn man den weg des Öl's bedenkt und die damit verbundenen Schmierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2013)

Ich kann verstehen dass der Sattel nach vorne geschoben wird. Die Meisten wissen gar nicht was sie an Kraft verschenken weil sie durch den zu weit nach hinten gestellten Sattel nach vorne treten und nicht nach unten.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich kann verstehen dass der Sattel nach vorne geschoben wird. Die Meisten wissen gar nicht was sie an Kraft verschenken weil sie durch den zu weit nach hinten gestellten Sattel nach vorne treten und nicht nach unten.



Vor allem ist der SQLAB genau so gedacht. Man soll ja mit den Sitzknochen auf den Höckern hinten sitzen. Bei dem langen Vorbau an dem Rad, muss er dann eben noch ein zwei cm weiter vor. Alles ok. Am amüsantesten finde ich es, wenn sich die Leute Ergon oder SQLAB Sättel kaufen und die dann nach hinten schieben. Damit ist dann die komplette Ergonomie des Designs dahin.


----------



## Max_V (19. Juni 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Moin, nein is der Auslieferungszustand,  macht auch am meinsten Sinn.


Das mit dem Sinn haben wir im Skeen-Beitrag schon gekärt. Deshalb die Frage. Das das jetzt Auslieferungszustand ist super.


----------



## ben1982 (19. Juni 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Vor allem ist der SQLAB genau so gedacht. Man soll ja mit den Sitzknochen auf den Höckern hinten sitzen. Bei dem langen Vorbau an dem Rad, muss er dann eben noch ein zwei cm weiter vor. Alles ok. Am amüsantesten finde ich es, wenn sich die Leute Ergon oder SQLAB Sättel kaufen und die dann nach hinten schieben. Damit ist dann die komplette Ergonomie des Designs dahin.



Haha.

Die Sattelstellung wird aber etwas anderst bestimmt. Drei-Uhr-Stellung (Pendel)!??!

Ein zu weit nach Hinten oder Vorne gestellter Sattel macht ergonomisch keinen Sinn, da das Kniegelenk falsch belastet wird = kaputt machen kann. 

Ergonomie des Designs???

Oberrohr/Vorbau/ und Sattslstütze bestimmen wesentlich mehr die Ergonomie als ein nach Vorne oder Hinten gestellter Sattel. 

Bei zu weit nach Vorne oder Hinten gestellten Sätteln werden auch die Sattelstreben falsch belastet und können im schlimmsten Falle brechen. 

Lieber eine Sattelstütze ohne Setback als ein nach Vorne verschobene Sattel


----------



## ben1982 (19. Juni 2013)

@fissenid

Die Stellung des Dämpfers ist die, der Vorserie und war nur zur Veranschaulichung, da diese Dämpfer noch nicht an der Oberkante abgeflacht waren und so nicht "richtig"herum reingepasst hatten. Da war Radon mit dem Rahmen schneller als Fox bei der Dämpferanpassung. Wie schon geschrieben würde der Dämpfer falsch herum nicht lange halten, da die Schmierung nicht richtig gegeben wäre.


----------



## ben1982 (19. Juni 2013)

@wildkater

Ging nur um die nach Vorn geschobene Sattelstellung. 

Die Neigung wird nach eigenem Sitzgefühl eingestellt, da gibt es meist nur Anhaltspunkte...


----------



## wildkater (19. Juni 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Haha.
> 
> Die Sattelstellung wird aber etwas anderst bestimmt. Drei-Uhr-Stellung (Pendel)!??!
> 
> Ein zu weit nach Hinten oder Vorne gestellter Sattel macht ergonomisch keinen Sinn, da das Kniegelenk falsch belastet wird = kaputt machen kann.



Jetzt muss ich nochmal meine 5 cent dazu geben (ist ja "meine" Satteleinstellung): 
ich habe verschiedenste Sättel ausprobiert in den letzten Jahren, darunter auch z. B den vielgepriesenen Ergon, einen Terry, die ganzen italienischen Selle schlag-mich-tot, WTB, was weiß ich alles, bis ich dann den ebenfalls vielgepriesenen SQ Lab 610 (für MTB All Mountain Bereich) getestet und für ungeeignet empfunden habe.
Ich habe dann allerdings mal an die Leute von SQ-Lab geschrieben, eine Tel.-Nr. erhalten und mit einem Technik-Mann von denen telefoniert, der hat sich seeehr vernünftig angehört und wusste offensichtlich von was er redet. Kundenbetreuung vom feinsten.
Jedenfalls hat er mir nicht zum 610 sondern zum 611 (ich hab mir dann noch die "active" Version gegönnt), der eigtl. für den Racebereich gedacht ist, geraten.
Ich habe ihm dann auch was von der Theorie "Lot vom Knie durch den Ballen = Pedalmitte" erzählt, er hat dann nur gemeint, dass man das bei den SQ-Lab vergessen könnte. Sattel eher weiter nach vorne (so wie das schon ein paar meiner Vorposter beschrieben haben) sowie die Sattelnase tendenziell mind. 1cm nach unten neigen, damit man tatsächlich mit den Höckern aufsitzt und nicht mit dem Damm.
Was soll ich sagen, funktioniert bei mir und Knieprobleme habe ich auch keine. Der Rest ist blanke Theorie, Hauptsache mein Hintern schmerzt erst nach erheblich längerer Fahrzeit als vorher...

So und jetzt wieder ein paar geschmeidige Fotos, am liebsten in Action!


----------



## ben1982 (19. Juni 2013)

Der Sq-Sattel hat aber trotzdem nicht die Eigenschaft das Knie zu entlasten auch wenn der Herr von Sq was anderes dazu sagt. Kürzerer Vorbau würde da eher in die richtige Richtung gehen. Knieprobleme bauen sich teilweise erst nach Jahren auf. Aber egal. Sind nicht meine... Solange Du Glücklich damit bist.


----------



## wildkater (19. Juni 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Kürzerer Vorbau würde da eher in die richtige Richtung gehen.


---> ist eh nächste Anschaffung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. Juni 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Haha.
> 
> Die Sattelstellung wird aber etwas anderst bestimmt. Drei-Uhr-Stellung (Pendel)!??!
> 
> ...



HAHA, HAHA, HAHA...

Klar, mal wieder ein Forum-Wissenschaftler, der es besser weiß, als der Hersteller und Urologen-Designer... Immer weiter!! Köstlich ist das!

Aber, um dich doch noch ein wenig ernst zu nehmen, frage ich mich, wie du am Foto eines Fahrrades ohne Fahrer erkennen kannst, wo das Knie des Fahrers wohl über dem Pedal steht. Du musst so Medium sein, oder so! HAHA!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. Juni 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> damit man tatsächlich mit den Höckern aufsitzt und nicht mit dem Damm.


Nur eine ganz kleine Anmerkung: Als ich von Höckern sprach, meinte ich die des Sattels. Also, die zwei Kissen, Beulen oder was immer. Auf denen soll man ja mit den Sitzknochen ruhen. Und ich finde den 611 echt gut.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. Juni 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Kürzerer Vorbau würde da eher in die richtige Richtung gehen.


 und den Zusammenhang zum Vorbau habe ich etwa nicht hergestellt?  HAHA!


----------



## ben1982 (19. Juni 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> HAHA, HAHA, HAHA...
> 
> Klar, mal wieder ein Forum-Wissenschaftler, der es besser weiß, als der Hersteller und Urologen-Designer... Immer weiter!! Köstlich ist das!
> 
> Aber, um dich doch noch ein wenig ernst zu nehmen, frage ich mich, wie du am Foto eines Fahrrades ohne Fahrer erkennen kannst, wo das Knie des Fahrers wohl über dem Pedal steht. Du musst so Medium sein, oder so! HAHA!



Haha ist mein Motto. Blick nach links. 

Was hat den der Urologe mit dem Knie zu tun??? Ich habe nichts zur Sattelneigung gesagt. Auch nicht zur Konstruktion. Richtig lesen sollte helfen. 

Das mit dem Knie zum Pedal ist Erfahrung. Mit dieser Sattelstellung kann es nicht passen. Er hat mir ja mit dem Hinweis, das er einen neuen Vorbau kaufen möchte, auch indirekt  bestätigt. 

Ich bin kein "Besserwisser". Aber falsche Angaben kann man nicht stehen lassen, da der ein oder andere diese evtl. als richtig interpretiert. 

Sorry das ich helfen wollte...

Haha!!!


----------



## Sixday86 (19. Juni 2013)

So Thema beendet. Und jetzt zeigt uns lieber wieder die ergonisch geformten Ärsche euer Bikes


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. Juni 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Haha ist mein Motto. Blick nach links.
> 
> Was hat den der Urologe mit dem Knie zu tun??? Ich habe nichts zur Sattelneigung gesagt. Auch nicht zur Konstruktion. Richtig lesen sollte helfen.
> 
> ...



Doch, du bist ein Besserwisser. Das Schöne ist, dass mir das komplett egal ist. Und wenn das dein Super-Forum-Motto ist, ich bitte dich. Such dir eben ein höfliches. HAHA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (19. Juni 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> und den Zusammenhang zum Vorbau habe ich etwa nicht hergestellt?  HAHA!



Nein. Du hast geschrieben, as bei dem langen Vorbau der Sattel noch 1 bis 2 cm nach vorne muss.

Und gerade das ist falsch da,

1. Knie-Pedalstellung noch schlechter wird

2. Die Sattelstreben noch mehr belastet werden. 


Richtig wäre gewesen, zu einem kürzeren Vorbau zu raten.


Aber schreib ruhig weiter Quatsch. Auf der Radon Facebookseite hast Du das ja schon bewiesen


----------



## ben1982 (19. Juni 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Doch, du bist ein Besserwisser. Das Schöne ist, dass mir das komplett egal ist. Und wenn das dein Super-Forum-Motto ist, ich bitte dich. Such dir eben ein höfliches. HAHA!



Heul doch.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. Juni 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Nein. Du hast geschrieben, as bei dem langen Vorbau der Sattel noch 1 bis 2 cm nach vorne muss.
> 
> Und gerade das ist falsch da,
> 
> ...



Ich weiß weder, wie groß der Mann ist, noch welche Schuhgröße er hat, noch welche körperlichen Schwierigkeiten er hat. Manche Leute gehen bewusst ein, das eine zu schädigen, um das andere zu schonen. Dass du mir jetzt hinterherschnupperst ist ja supersüß. Kussi dafür.  Endlich habe ich auch mal einen Fan. Vielleicht brauchst du auch die Aufmerksamkeit oder einfach nur das letzte Wort? Von mir aus kannst jetzt beides haben. HAHAHA!!


----------



## ben1982 (19. Juni 2013)

War eher Zufall, da ich vorher auch auf der Seite war. 


Aber einigen wir uns darauf. Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## maniackilla (20. Juni 2013)

Na endlich mal wieder ein Bild, haha


----------



## darkJST (20. Juni 2013)

Zugegeben, es ist ein Dackelschneider, aber auch ein Radon


----------



## fregger87 (20. Juni 2013)

nach einem totalschaden hier mein neues zr race. wurde alles nackig aufgebaut


----------



## Max_V (21. Juni 2013)

fregger87 schrieb:


> nach einem totalschaden hier mein neues zr race. wurde alles nackig aufgebaut



Und was hat das gebracht? Ich glaube Jami Oliver hat sich bei einer solchen Nacktarbeit seinen XXXXX verbrannt. Hoffe du hast dir zumindest nix abgeklemmt.


----------



## svenso (21. Juni 2013)

Tag, habe von der heutigen Tour leider kein Foto von meinem Slide 150 (aktuelles Modell) allerdings:

seit heute ein "ungesundes" Knacken. Ich habe es versucht zu lokalisieren am Anfang schien es vom Lenker/Steuerlager zu kommen am Ende schien es mir eher die Reverb Sattelstütze zu sein - hat jemand irgendwas in der Richtung schon gehört? Ist mein erstes Fully und vorher nur die starren Bikes ohne Schaltung


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Juni 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Tag, habe von der heutigen Tour leider kein Foto von meinem Slide 150 (aktuelles Modell) allerdings:
> 
> seit heute ein "ungesundes" Knacken. Ich habe es versucht zu lokalisieren am Anfang schien es vom Lenker/Steuerlager zu kommen am Ende schien es mir eher die Reverb Sattelstütze zu sein - hat jemand irgendwas in der Richtung schon gehört? Ist mein erstes Fully und vorher nur die starren Bikes ohne Schaltung



Das sind natürlich äußerst wage Beschreibungen. Wenn ich in der Vergangenheit schwer zu lokalisierendes Knacken hatte, waren es fast immer die Pedale. Darum wäre mein Tipp - schnell gemacht - Pedale rausdrehen, penibel beide  (Kurbel und Pedal) Gewinde säubern und mit frischem Fett oder ggf. Kupferpaste wieder reindrehen. Dann Testfahrt. Wenn es dann noch knackt, weiter ermitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (21. Juni 2013)

Bei meinem Skeen war es der Sattel.


----------



## aquanaut96 (21. Juni 2013)

Bei meinem Slide 150 war es auch der Sattel der geknackt hat. Ich musste bei mir die Schrauben an der Sattelaufnahme der Reverb ziemlich fest anziehen, dann war es weg.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Slide 150 war es auch der Sattel der geknackt hat. Ich musste bei mir die Schrauben an der Sattelaufnahme der Reverb ziemlich fest anziehen, dann war es weg.



Dito !


----------



## aquanaut96 (21. Juni 2013)

Das max. Drehmoment was da angegeben ist reicht eigentlich nicht aus. Habs bei mir mim Dremoschlüssel nachgemessen und es waren gute 5 Nm mehr.


----------



## svenso (21. Juni 2013)

So schauts aus:

Also die Pedale waren es nicht - auch wenn diese jetzt schön sauber sind 

Die Schrauben habe ich - entgegen der Beschriftung - fester angezogen hatte erste Erfolge, danach habe ich den Schnellspanner gereinigt und neu angezogen - voila: alles gut 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Juni 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> So schauts aus:
> 
> Also die Pedale waren es nicht - auch wenn diese jetzt schön sauber sind
> 
> ...



Schnellspanner! darauf muss man mal kommen. Glückwunsch! Knacken suchen ist schon nervig.


----------



## fregger87 (21. Juni 2013)

oh mann, war das so zweideutig?


----------



## Scherntb (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo ! 

Hier mein Custom Radon Slide 160. Im Einsatz seit 2 Monaten. 

Rahmen: Radon Slide 160
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch RT3 200x57
Federgabel: Rock Shox Revelation Dual Position 150 2012
Federgabel Upgrade: Rock Shox Revelation 2013 Motion Control 
Remote Hebel: Rock Shox Pushloc Hebel
Laufräder: DT Swiss M480 / Novatec / Revolution /  schwarz 
Reifen: 2x Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4  
Pedale: Shimano PD-A530 
Vorbau: Easton Havoc 50mm Orange 
Steuersatz: Acros AX25 
Lenker: Ritchey Comp Riser 680mm Alu 6061 
Sattelstütze: Kindshock Dropzone 380mm 
Sattel: Bergamont Race Pro schwarz / orange 
Bremsanlage: Sram Avid X0  + 200 VR /  180 HR Scheibe 
Kurbel: Sram X0 GXP 175mm inkl BSA Lager GXP Innenlager Truvativ GXP Team Schaltwerk hinten: Sram X0 Type 2 10 fach long 
Schaltwerk vorne: Sram X0 3 low/bottom 
Schalthebel vorne: Sram X0 Trigger 3x10  L 
Schalthebel hinten: Sram X0 Trigger  10x R 
Kette: Sram X0 1091R 
Ritzelsatz hinten: Sram XG 1080


----------



## Scherntb (21. Juni 2013)

Hier noch eins ohne Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Juni 2013)

Ist ein schönes Rad. Toll, dass Radon das gebürstete Alu wieder aufgegriffen hatte. Und das orange ist auch geil. Very good. Aber jede Wette, gleich holt dich die Spacer-, Sattelschieber- und Bremsleitungen-Innenverleger-Polizei


----------



## Scherntb (21. Juni 2013)

Der Rahmen ist aus der Saison 2011/2012 .. Habe den Hinterbau orange lackieren lassen, da mir das durchgängig gebürstete Alu nicht gefallen hat.
Ja leider gibt es keine andere Lösung für die Leitungen bis auf anbohren, dies kommt aber nicht in Frage  

Lg


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Juni 2013)

Scherntb schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist aus der Saison 2011/2012 .. Habe den Hinterbau orange lackieren lassen, da mir das durchgängig gebürstete Alu nicht gefallen hat.
> Ja leider gibt es keine andere Lösung für die Leitungen bis auf anbohren, dies kommt aber nicht in Frage
> 
> Lg


Ich hatte den Rahmen irgendwie so in Erinnerung. Der beste Customjob ist wohl der, der gar nicht auffällt. Top mit dem orange. Ich meinte nur die Leitung an der Gabel. Bei jedem, der die Leitung außen verlegt, kommen irgendwann die "das wird abreißen und dich töten" Kommentare


----------



## Sixday86 (21. Juni 2013)

Sag mal die Sattelstütze, wird die von Hand betätigt? Is das nicht gefährlich im Gelände?  Also ich frag echt nur aus reiner neugier..


----------



## Scherntb (22. Juni 2013)

Ja die Sattelstütze wird von Hand betätigt. Ne ist eigentlich nicht gefährlich  Ist eigentlich ne super Sache, da man vor der Abfahrt mal schnell den Sattel einziehen kann und sollte es mal wieder bergauf gehen, kann man schnell wieder seine bevorzugte Sitzposition durch betätigen des Hebels erlangen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. Juni 2013)

@ Scherntb
geiles Rad. Was mir persönlich nicht ganz so gefällt ist die Sattelstützenklemme und der Flaschenhalter.
Ist aber nur mein (schlechter) Geschmack und daher zu vernachlässigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Juni 2013)

Genau die Farbkombi gab es doch auch bei Radon als ED ab Werk


----------



## OliverKaa (22. Juni 2013)




----------



## OliverKaa (22. Juni 2013)




----------



## Didgi (22. Juni 2013)

So, heute endlich die erste Ausfahrt.

Fazit: der Hammer!


----------



## Steffi9184 (23. Juni 2013)

Heute die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen genutzt um eine kleine Tour durch den Stadtwald zu kurven


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Juni 2013)

Werde morgen früh auch mal Kölle zum biken antesten


----------



## invalid (24. Juni 2013)

eines der geilsten Bike-Wochenenden in Thüringen verbracht! Trails, Hm, Pumptrack, Table Line, Nightride ! Ziegenrück rockt!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Juni 2013)

Gerade aus dem Königsforst gepurzelt. Hat Spaß gemacht.



Und war zum Schluss etwas matschig


----------



## Sixday86 (25. Juni 2013)

Skeen nach einer vernünftigen Waldtour.


----------



## Xtrainer (26. Juni 2013)

Tagchen..
Hier mein Slide "Foxy" beim Ultra Bike Marathon am vergangenen We in Kirchzarten.. 
War auch jemand von euch dabei??

Waren viele schöne Radons zu sehen.. 
Alle Modellreihen, alle Baujahre.. Toll.. Leider wenig Umgebautes.. ;-)

Gruss vom Bodensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (26. Juni 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> Leider wenig Umgebautes.. ;-)


 ...Deins ist aber auch nicht wirklich stark umgebaut, oder  (hab das Gleiche, auch in schwarz)


----------



## chriwol7 (26. Juni 2013)

war nicht dabei, dafür auch mitm radon im freiburg unterwegs  wie ist kirchzarten so?


----------



## Xtrainer (27. Juni 2013)

@_Wildkat_er.. Nee,im moment nur noch Bremsen, Sattel.

Hab mich für kirchzarten dann doch wieder für die 3fach kurbel entschieden.. ;-)
Lenker auch wieder zurückgebaut.. etc.. 
 @_chriwo_l7 
Es war top. Eine tolle Veranstaltung. Würde sagen perfekt organisiert. War mein erstes mal, aber ich fahr wieder hin.. Wenn es den Event nochmal gibt. Hoffentlich..

Bin die 77 Km (marathon) Strecke gefahren. Eine tolle Tour. Tolle Landschaft, tolles Flair.. ok ich schwärme..


----------



## amigo79 (27. Juni 2013)

Anbei mal mein modifiziertes Slide. Ist ein Slide AM 140 7.0 von 2012.

Geändert wurde folgendes:
Bremse Shimano Zee mit 203/180
Schalthebel: Shimano XT von 2013 mit I-Spec an der Zee befestigt.
Vorbau: 70 mm von Raceface (wird noch gegen Syntace Megaforce 2 getauscht)
Lenker: 760 mm Syntace Vector
Reifen: Conti Rubberqueen und MK II in 2.4
Anderer Sattel und andere Griffe
Rahmen gecleant

Andere Laufräder und XT Schaltwerk mit Shadow Plus werden noch folgen.






[/url]






[/url]


----------



## Beaumont (27. Juni 2013)

amigo79 schrieb:


> Anbei mal mein modifiziertes Slide. Ist ein Slide AM 140 7.0 von 2012.



Sehr schön 
Reverb Leitung noch kürzen, dann ists perfekt! 
Genau die Reifenkombi wird auch an mein Slide ED Selbstaufbau kommen.
Was sagst du zur Zee?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. Juni 2013)

Hi amigo79,

die RQ vorne und MK hinten, kannst du das so empfehlen ?
Diese Reifenkombi hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt nur ist die RQ recht schwer
und der Rollwiederstand soll auch nicht so doll sein.


----------



## Robby2107 (27. Juni 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Hi amigo79,
> 
> die RQ vorne und MK hinten, kannst du das so empfehlen ?
> Diese Reifenkombi hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt nur ist die RQ recht schwer
> und der Rollwiederstand soll auch nicht so doll sein.


 
Habe ebenfalls die Kombi an meinem Skeen drauf, allerdings in 2.2. 
Kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen und der Rollwiderstand ist nur geringfügig größer als bei den Nobbys (gefühlt).


----------



## Themeankitty (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hab jetzt vorne Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 Exo/ Supertacky(weiche 42a Mischung) und hinten Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Exo (mit 60a Gummimischung) drauf. Der Minion DHF wiegt ca. 930g und der Ardent ca. 850g 
Natürlich rollts ein bisschen schlechter als der Fat Albert und Nobby Nic, aber  langsamer bin ich auf meiner Hausstrecke eigentlich nicht.
Die Maxxis kann ich wircklich empfehlen, super Grip, super Dämpfung, super Preis


----------



## invalid (27. Juni 2013)

Vorne (42a) und Hinten (60a) Maxxis Minion f 2,35, Nach Jahren bei Schwalbe das erste mal wieder begeistert von einem Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amigo79 (27. Juni 2013)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Reverb Leitung noch kürzen, dann ists perfekt!
> Genau die Reifenkombi wird auch an mein Slide ED Selbstaufbau kommen.
> Was sagst du zur Zee?



Der Hebel der Reverb ist mitlerweile auf die andere Seite des Bremshebels gewandert. Jetzt sind Bremsleitung und Reverbleitung genau gleich lang.

Die Zee ist klasse. Sie bremst meine 95kg (1,95m groß) problemlos und brachial ab. Auch auf längeren Abfahrten kein Problem. Fahre sie mit den XT IceTech Scheiben und als nächstes kommen noch die IceTech Beläge der Saint drauf. Bin sehr begeistert von der Bremse und habe sie damals beim Roseversand Preisfehler für schlappe 130 Euro paarpreis bekommen.... 




Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Hi amigo79,
> 
> die RQ vorne und MK hinten, kannst du das so empfehlen ?
> Diese Reifenkombi hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt nur ist die RQ recht schwer
> und der Rollwiederstand soll auch nicht so doll sein.




Ich hatte vorher die Nobbis in 2,35 drauf und merke beim Rollwiederstand keinen Unterschied. Nur der Grip ist viel besser. Auch beim momentanen Schmuddelwetter und dem daraus resultierenden Matsch habe ich ausreichend Grip bei gutem Rollwiederstand.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (27. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Infos
Dann werde ich mir die Reifenkombi RQ/MK zulegen


----------



## herr_rolf (27. Juni 2013)

@amigo79: Ist dein Rad ein L oder ein XL-Rahmen?

Danke,
Ralf


----------



## amigo79 (27. Juni 2013)

herr_rolf schrieb:


> @amigo79: Ist dein Rad ein L oder ein XL-Rahmen?
> 
> Danke,
> Ralf



Das ist ein 22 Zoll  Rahmen. Größer geht bei Radon nicht


----------



## backstein689 (27. Juni 2013)

amigo79 schrieb:


> Das ist ein 22 Zoll  Rahmen. Größer geht bei Radon nicht




Wie groß bist du? ich will mir das neue 29er slide in 22" kaufen, aber habe Sorgen, dass es zu sperrig wird.


----------



## amigo79 (27. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? ich will mir das neue 29er slide in 22" kaufen, aber habe Sorgen, dass es zu sperrig wird.



Hi,

Ich bin 1,95m groß. 22 Zoll ist für mich genau richtig.

Grüße Marc


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (27. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr bei 1,94 m auch den XL, sprich den 22" Rahmen und der passt perfekt.


----------



## backstein689 (27. Juni 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Ich fahr bei 1,94 m auch den XL, sprich den 22" Rahmen und der passt perfekt.



Danke für eure beiden Antworten. Nächste Woche fahre ich nach Bonn und hoffentlich haben sie beide Größen zum Draufsetzen da (Werde das natürlich vorher telefonisch erfragen). 

Jetzt erstmal ne Runde auf der alten Kiste drehen


----------



## Magierer (27. Juni 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt vorne Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 Exo/ Supertacky(weiche 42a Mischung) und hinten Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Exo (mit 60a Gummimischung) drauf. Der Minion DHF wiegt ca. 930g und der Ardent ca. 850g
> Natürlich rollts ein bisschen schlechter als der Fat Albert und Nobby Nic, aber  langsamer bin ich auf meiner Hausstrecke eigentlich nicht.
> Die Maxxis kann ich wircklich empfehlen, super Grip, super Dämpfung, super Preis



Habe genau den selben Eindruck von den beiden Maxxis gewonnen


----------



## Sramdriver (27. Juni 2013)

Hier mal was Umgebautes  Radon Slide ED160  mit XTR Ausstattung  ,  Fox Sattelstütze , Fox Kashima Coat Gabel


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (28. Juni 2013)

Sramdriver, ich sag jetzt nix, aber da sind schon ein paar No-go's dran ...


----------



## aquanaut96 (28. Juni 2013)

@Sramdriver: An sich ein ganz nettes Bike. Aber warum machst du Ergon Tourengriffe und einen Race Reifen an ein Minienduro? Und was ist das für ein ewiglanger Vorbau? Der hat da wirklich nichts zu suchen. Was fährst du denn damit?


----------



## tommy_86 (29. Juni 2013)

Mein Slide 125 7.1 SL nach einer nur ca. 45 minütigen Ausfahrt. Der neue Marsh Guard hat auch nicht wirklich geholfen, immerhin sind die Standrohre halbwegs sauber geblieben.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Juni 2013)

Was hast du Dir vom Marsh Guard denn erhofft? ^^


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Juni 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Mein Slide 125 7.1 SL nach einer nur ca. 45 minütigen Ausfahrt. Der neue Marsh Guard hat auch nicht wirklich geholfen, immerhin sind die Standrohre halbwegs sauber geblieben.




Hey Tommy,

wenn die Standrohre sauber geblieben sind und dir etwas weniger Dreck im Gesicht gelandet ist, dann haben sie ihren Zweck doch voll erfüllt. 
Wie Danny schon angedeutet hat, soviel mehr darfst Dir nicht erwarten. 

Hier mein Skeen in der "Wohnzimmergarage".
Im Hintergrund das Bike für´s Grobe


----------



## aquanaut96 (30. Juni 2013)

Der Mashguard ist wirklich nur ein minimaler Schutz der für halbwegs klare Sicht sorgen soll und die Dichtungen der Gabel vor Beschuss schützen soll. Mehr nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (30. Juni 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Der Mashguard ist wirklich nur ein minimaler Schutz der für halbwegs klare Sicht sorgen soll und die Dichtungen der Gabel vor Beschuss schützen soll. Mehr nicht.



Ich wollte mich ja auch gar nicht beschweren, das Ding ist schon okay. Hätte nur nicht damit gerechnet, dass das Unterrohr noch so dreckig wird, aber da stört der Dreck ja eigtl. auch nicht. 

Grüße

PS: Das Wichtigste ist, dass das Gesicht vor Fäkalbeschuss geschützt ist (kein Scherz, ist mir einmal fast passiert, zumindest ist es bis zum Lenker geflogen und hat von dort unangenehmen Geruch verbreitet -.-)


----------



## Sixday86 (30. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hier mein Skeen in der "Wohnzimmergarage".
> Im Hintergrund das Bike für´s Grobe



Moin, wieviel Federweg hast Du vorne? Ist dass das Skeen von 2013?


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Juni 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Moin, wieviel Federweg hast Du vorne? Ist dass das Skeen von 2013?




Hi,

ist ursprünglich von 2010 das Skeen. Allerdings ist letztes Jahr eine Talas (140/110) neu dran gekommen und im Januar diesen Jahres ein neuer Rahmen (MJ 2012), da der alte ein Kettenstrebenbruch hatte. Der neue Rahmen ist dann ge"cleant" wurden und sieht, meiner Meinung nach, wesentlich besser aus (weniger verspielt). 
Das Fahrverhalten ist bergab und auf Trails wesentlich besser, wie ich finde. Nur steil bergauf sollte man von der Absenkung der Talas gebrauch machen, da nun das Vorderrad doch ehern steigt (mit den 140mm Fw) als früher.

So denn, liebe Grüße an die Ostsee (hoffe ich komme bald mal wieder in die Gegend (Trassenheide) 

Robby


----------



## tom194 (30. Juni 2013)

???????


----------



## tom194 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi ,wollte auch mal mein neues aufgebautes Radon hier zeigen abe bitte nicht wundern wegen den Reifen waren heute nur mal zum Testen drauf um mal ein Eindruck vom Bike zu bekommen


----------



## invalid (30. Juni 2013)

der marshguard ist dazu da den dreck einigermaßen von Gesicht und Standrohren fern zu halten, mehr nicht. Und das hat bei dir ja zum glück funktioniert, Fäkalzeugs hatte ich zum Glück noch nicht im Gesicht.


----------



## Sixday86 (1. Juli 2013)

Moinsen, is vllt etwas offtopic aber ich wollte mal an alle geplagten Formula Bremser von Radonbikes berichten das ich es über den H+S Bikediscount geschafft habe meine Scheiben zu reklamieren weil sie einfach zu viel Geräusche machen und Spiel auf dem 6 Loch Adapter hatten. Bekomme jetzt anderen Scheiben zugeschickt und damit hat das quitschen ein ende!


----------



## hepp (1. Juli 2013)

Freut mich für Dich, dass Du dein Problem lösen konntest ... aber hier geht es um Bilder!


----------



## Xtrainer (1. Juli 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Moinsen, is vllt etwas offtopic aber ich wollte mal an alle geplagten Formula Bremser von Radonbikes berichten das ich es über den H+S Bikediscount geschafft habe meine Scheiben zu reklamieren weil sie einfach zu viel Geräusche machen und Spiel auf dem 6 Loch Adapter hatten. Bekomme jetzt anderen Scheiben zugeschickt und damit hat das quitschen ein ende!




Jop Problem war unüberhörbar.. ;-)

Ich hab meine einfach ganz umgerüstet und die Formula mit neuen Shimano Scheiben meiner Frau verpasst.. Seitdem is RUhe im Stall.. Und die Frau verzögert deutlich besser.. 

Und da es um Biulder geht.. Hier das Bild dazu (Natürlich nur vom Radon)..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (3. Juli 2013)

Uphill macht doch Spaß!


----------



## 2takter200 (4. Juli 2013)

nach der gestrigen ausfahrt.
regen ohne ende.bevor,während,danach.


----------



## Xtrainer (4. Juli 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Uphill macht doch Spaß!




Tolles Bild.. Wie der Hinterreifen greift, sich eingräbt, während der vordere fast abhebt.. Cooler Shot..


----------



## wellness_28 (5. Juli 2013)

Auch im urbanen Gelände macht ein Slide Spass !


----------



## wildkater (6. Juli 2013)

Suche das Slide


----------



## nen (7. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Fotos aus dem Urlaub

Reschensee










Müstair










Oberengadin





Abfahrt ins Puschlav





Schön war es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriwol7 (7. Juli 2013)

Was sind denn das für Bleistifte auf dem ersten Bild? 
Alles sehr schick da, ich will auch!


----------



## tommy_86 (7. Juli 2013)

chriwol7 schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Bleistifte auf dem ersten Bild?
> Alles sehr schick da, ich will auch!



Das werden sicher irgendwelche Panzersperren sein.


----------



## nen (7. Juli 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Das werden sicher irgendwelche Panzersperren sein.


So ist es.


----------



## Tomak (7. Juli 2013)

Frauchen mit Slide 7.0:





Grüße
Tomak


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juli 2013)

mein versenderbike hat heut nen ausgesprochenen spieltrieb an den tag gelegt


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (8. Juli 2013)

Ein paar Bilder ausdem letzten Urlaub:


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (8. Juli 2013)

Und so sieht es jetzt aus, nach ein paar Umbauten und mit den neuen Laufrädern von Light-Wolf


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mein versenderbike hat heut nen ausgesprochenen spieltrieb an den tag gelegt



Ist aber schon lästig immer auf die lahmen Zwillinge warten zu müssen, oder? 
Schnappschuss von meinem Grünzeug:


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

ach neeee ....zu dritt oder zu viert haben wir am meisten spass


----------



## waldleopard (9. Juli 2013)

Je mehr ich es sehe umso geiler find ich das grüne froggy Slide. 
Die Decals harmonieren in der Version optisch am besten mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (9. Juli 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


>



Moin, welche Kettenführung hast Du da dran? 

Grüße


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (9. Juli 2013)

oh ja das würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

also entweder ne stinger was mich aber bei 3fach wundern würde oder was mit ner stinger rolle...


----------



## peatek (9. Juli 2013)

Die Marathons alleine wurden irgendwie langweilig


----------



## Beaumont (9. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mein versenderbike hat heut nen ausgesprochenen spieltrieb an den tag gelegt



Saustark! 
Deine Fotos sehe ich mir echt gerne an, weiter so!
btw: Wie groß bist du eigentlich?


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

danke 
bin 1,80m groß... warum?


----------



## Sixday86 (9. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also entweder ne stinger was mich aber bei 3fach wundern würde oder was mit ner stinger rolle...




Ist dann am Tretlager montiert oder was? Das soll halten?
Der Slide Rahmen hat doch keine ISCG Aufnahme, seh ich das richtig?

Edit: Alles klar wird dann wohl dieser hier sein Stinger-Kettenfuehrung-1-Arm
und so wie ich das sehe hat er auch nur das 2 und 3 Kettenblatt montiert.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-Kettenfuehrung-1-Arm---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

also ich hab bei mir ne 2 fach kurbel mit stinger 2 fach führung und tretlager klemm montage... hält einwandfrei !
hab das selbe auch an meinem enduro HT und hatte es auch so an meinem AM 
bei 2 fach die günstigste und beste lösung


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Juli 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Moin, welche Kettenführung hast Du da dran?
> 
> Grüße



Das ist eine SHAMAN RACING Enduro, die scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben?? 
Den Arm habe ich, schon länger her, von einem der Carbonkünstler hier im Forum gekauft. Das wäre kein Problem, nur wo bekommt man jetzt 3fach Rollen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtrainer (9. Juli 2013)

Schade. Wäre auch für mich interessant zu wissen wo es eine 3-Fach Rolle gibt. Die bionicon hat versagt. Leider. Nicht für AM gedacht. Zu kurze Lebensdauer.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

ich hab mir für mein 29er trailbike selbst eine führung gebaut.
das "rohr" hab ich aus delrin selbst gedreht und die befestigung erfolgt mit 4 kabelbinder und einer alten zurechtgebogenen speiche.
hatte das selbe auch an meinem carbon rennen und hält die kette zuverlässig da wo sie hingehört.
laufleistung war am rad mit 3 fach ca 4500km und jetzt am 29er ca 900km und ein austausch ist immer noch nicht nötig


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2013)

Könntest Du davon mal ein paar Detailaufnahmen erstellen. Danke


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

klaro....wart mal 10 min


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

so, hier



 

 



im album sind die bilder noch größer


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Juli 2013)

Hier mal wieder Bilder meines Slide AM 2011 in aktueller Ausbaustufe

Neu sind: 
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 Exo Supertacky am VR
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 Exo am HR
Bionicon C.Guide V.02
Volumenverkleinerung des Fox Float RP 23 durch Fox Spacer Kit
Shimano SM-RT66M (180mm)  am HR
Kindshock Supernatural 31.6mm 435mm Länge mit 150mm Verstellbereich

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/kl/z5/klz5kdpx7ybw/large_DSC_0009.JPG?0
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/ym/gm/ymgmw5uexm6d/large_DSC_0010.JPG?0
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/w5/e3/w5e3yqytfsqz/large_DSC_0008.JPG?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/1y/fj/1yfj7r4qr2xb/large_DSC_0007.JPG?0
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/cn/8b/cn8b8i5wzoyn/large_DSC_0006.JPG?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/54/t4/54t4npwee6rq/large_DSC_0011.JPG?0

Als nächstes wird noch auf 2*10 umgerüstet und die Kindshock wird auf Remote umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2013)

cool, Danke


----------



## ur-anus (9. Juli 2013)

Zwar kein Foto, dafür mein Slide in Action...


----------



## Beaumont (9. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> danke
> bin 1,80m groß... warum?



Weil du ein 18" fährst und ich mir gedacht habe daß du nicht gerade klein aussiehst aber bei 1,80 passt das schon. Vor allem für deinen Einsatzbereich.
Ich bau mir auch gerade aus dem gleichen Rahmen ein Bike für schwereres Gelände auf, aber in der Größe 20". Bin 1,83 und fahre auch das normale Slide AM in 20" mit 60mm Vorbau, passt perfekt! Ans ED kommt dann ein 50mm Vorbau dran, aber beim Antrieb bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher ob 2fach oder gleich 1fach. Mal sehn...


----------



## Deleted 252741 (9. Juli 2013)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Und so sieht es jetzt aus, nach ein paar Umbauten und mit den neuen Laufrädern von Light-Wolf



Und sind die XT-Scheiben nun besser (kein quitschen, rubbeln etc.) als die originalen Formula's? Sind das IceTech oder die Normale XT Scheiben?

Danke.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,

das sind Ice Tec....so richtig gefordert habe ich die Scheiben noch nicht, aber klar ist schonmal, dass die 203mm vorne deutlich mehr Biss haben.

Am Ende der ersten Tour heute muss ich sagen, die sind aktuell lauter (starkes Bremsen bei langsamer Fahrt) als die Formula.

Ich bin auch nur umgestiegen, weil ich durch die neuen Laufräder eh Scheiben benötigt habe und bei der Gelegenheit vorne auf 203 wechseln wollte.
Ich war mit den Formula sehr (!!!) zufrieden, nur das Knacken (muss die Nietverbindung gewesen sein) war nervig, alles andere war super - ich hatte keine Geräuschprobleme...

Aber der Umbau ist der Hammer - wie ein neues Bike....der kürzere Vorbau, große Scheibe vorne und die Laufräder......genial!!!

Das ging genau in die Richtung in die ich wollte, ein Traum.
Jetzt noch den Spacer in den Dämpfer und ab gehts 


Einzig das Knacken vorne (ich Tippe auf Gabel oder Lenkkopflager) geht mir auf die Nerven.... bin mir nicht sicher was es ist.


Grüße


----------



## Sixday86 (9. Juli 2013)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Jetzt noch den Spacer in den Dämpfer und ab gehts
> 
> 
> Grüße




Was bringt eigentlich ein Spacer im Dämpfer? Fahrwerkserhöhung?

Grüße


----------



## Maniac_TE (10. Juli 2013)

Kleine Luftkammer, progressiver...


----------



## chemograph (10. Juli 2013)

Darf man nach dem Durchmesser fragen? 

Grüße Chemograph



HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so, hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtrainer (10. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich hab mir für mein 29er trailbike selbst eine führung gebaut.
> das "rohr" hab ich aus delrin selbst gedreht und die befestigung erfolgt mit 4 kabelbinder und einer alten zurechtgebogenen speiche.
> hatte das selbe auch an meinem carbon rennen und hält die kette zuverlässig da wo sie hingehört.
> laufleistung war am rad mit 3 fach ca 4500km und jetzt am 29er ca 900km und ein austausch ist immer noch nicht nötig



WOW. Die Zahlen klingen gut..
Sowas werd ich mir dann wohl auch basteln müssen.. Danke für den Tip.. Ich habe immer auf einen Material Tip gewartet, da alles was ich habe.. Teflon etc einfach zu weich ist.. Merci


----------



## speedrage (10. Juli 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (11. Juli 2013)

auch mal wieder ein Bild..


----------



## ViRuS-Mario (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## ViRuS-Mario (11. Juli 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juli 2013)

chemograph schrieb:


> Darf man nach dem Durchmesser fragen?
> 
> Grüße Chemograph



sorry hatte ich völlig überlesen...

also außendurchmesser is 22mm die bohrung innen 12mm und länge 30mm


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juli 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> WOW. Die Zahlen klingen gut..
> Sowas werd ich mir dann wohl auch basteln müssen.. Danke für den Tip.. Ich habe immer auf einen Material Tip gewartet, da alles was ich habe.. Teflon etc einfach zu weich ist.. Merci


 
Nochmal kurz OT:

Ich habe ebenfalls ne Führung aus Teflonplastik und dieser funktioniert mittlerweile seit weit über 2000km und das auch fast verschleißfrei. 
Habe mittlerweile auch eine neue verbaut, die sich aber nur im Halter geändert hat.

Soooo und nun wieder Bilder.


----------



## haekel72 (13. Juli 2013)

Es Swoopt


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. Juli 2013)

Ist halt einfach schön, das Swoop


----------



## invalid (13. Juli 2013)

Lange rumgebaut, endlich fertig. mein kleiner Custom ZR Race Aufbau. Die Geo hat mich echt angefixt, geiler Vortrieb!


----------



## hesc (13. Juli 2013)

Ok, hier mal meins... nix spezielles, kein Customizing, einfach nur aus der Dose.... aber super zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (13. Juli 2013)




----------



## Sixday86 (14. Juli 2013)

Was'n das für'n Crazy Cyberhelm?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juli 2013)

ist der urge all M 

... einer der besten am helme die es im mom gibt meiner meinung nach


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Juli 2013)

4 Radons im Wald

(v.l.n.r.) Stage Diva, Slide, ZR, Skeen


----------



## Max_V (15. Juli 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> 4 Radons im Wald
> 
> (v.l.n.r.) Stage Diva, Slide, ZR, Skeen



Sehr schön.


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (15. Juli 2013)

Max_V schrieb:


> Sehr schön.



Hoppsa, wo ist das Bild hin??

Dann halt nochmal unbearbeitet ...


----------



## Max_V (15. Juli 2013)

Kann doch passieren...ein schöner Haufen Radons..


----------



## Peter_Hr (16. Juli 2013)

In der Nacht auf den 16.07.2013 in Köln/Klettenberg geklaut worden


----------



## Sixday86 (16. Juli 2013)

Mein Beileid! :'(


----------



## chriwol7 (16. Juli 2013)

hoffe die versicherung springt ein... :-/


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2013)

So nach nem halben Jahr Slide 150 8.0 wird resumiert.
Bike macht tierischen Spass, mit den Maxxis Minion noch zweimal mehr 
Reklamiert wurde bisher: CTD Kartusche, obere Dämpferaufnahme locker.
Hab vorne ein leichtes knacken scheint vom Steuerkopf zu kommen,muss ich noch was beobachten,Spiel merk ich noch keins.
Ansonsten Tippi-Toppi das Gerät. Is schonlässig mit sonem Fully durchs Gemüse zu schiessen. Hier dann nochmal Bilder, darum gehts ja hier:


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (20. Juli 2013)

Was´n das für ne Hupe 
Dann doch lieber so was


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juli 2013)

Also ich finde die Tröte klasse!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2013)

Die Tröte is der Hit !
Gibts fürkleines geld in der Bucht und zaubert jedesmal ein lächeln auf's Gesicht der Wanderer. Wahrscheinlich fühlen sich die Silberlocken prompt an die Kindheit erinnert. Kommt jedenfalls gut an. Halter hab ich mir aus der Sigma Lampenhalterung selbst gefrickelt. Hatte auch mal gedacht was an den Flaschenhalter zu basteln, muss ich mal sehn.


----------



## waldleopard (20. Juli 2013)

Haha, ich kann es mir vorstellen. Super Idee, die Tröte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (20. Juli 2013)

Er baut sich ne Hupe an ein Slide. Ok.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Juli 2013)

Jetzt is aber genug...jetzt kommt die Stylepoilzei, und beschlagt die komischen Hupen....


----------



## august11 (20. Juli 2013)

Mein ZR Race nach dem Urlaubsputz. Es sieht wieder aus wie neu, da wird´s bei der nächsten Schlammschlacht wieder feuchte Augen geben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Er baut sich ne Hupe an ein Slide. Ok.
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



Stimmt eigentlich braucht man keine weil der Sun Laufradsatz schon ordentlich rabatz macht !
Aber leider sind die meisten Wanderer schon älteren Semester, da hup ich lieber schonmal vorab.


----------



## wellness_28 (20. Juli 2013)

Geniale Tour heute gefahren bei Wernigerode (Harz). Bin teilweise heute Sachen runter, die hätte ich mir vorher im Leben nicht getraut.


----------



## othom (21. Juli 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tomak (21. Juli 2013)

...sehr schön 

So sehen meine Lieblingsstrecken auch aus !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## tom194 (22. Juli 2013)

Mein Bike im Hintergrund die Alpen 




Gruß aus Nauders


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (24. Juli 2013)

august11 schrieb:


> Mein ZR Race nach dem Urlaubsputz. Es sieht wieder aus wie neu, da wird´s bei der nächsten Schlammschlacht wieder feuchte Augen geben.




Geile Tomaten!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (24. Juli 2013)

tom194 schrieb:


> Mein Bike im Hintergrund die Alpen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schöne Aussicht...ja die Berge


----------



## hornoc (24. Juli 2013)

othom schrieb:


>


Schöne Bikes, vor allen Dingen das Rechte. 

Die Sache mit der HH (Hubert-Hupe) kann ich bestätigen. Die zaubert echt immer ein Lächeln auf die Lippen der Wanderer.


----------



## wellness_28 (26. Juli 2013)

bei der letzten Harztour:


----------



## wildkater (26. Juli 2013)

@wellness_28
Respekt, ohne Brille


----------



## wellness_28 (27. Juli 2013)

hab ne brille. aber war dort teilweise finster, dass man ohne mehr gesehen hat


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Juli 2013)

Deshalb wachsen die Bäume so schief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (28. Juli 2013)

Mal wieder Bilder der heutigen Tour. Jenzig & Kernbergtrail.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (28. Juli 2013)

Also an deiner Kettenstrebe ist der Kettenstrebenschutz schief drauf


----------



## frx_Bender (29. Juli 2013)

Waaahhh!!! Muss ich sofort korrigieren!


----------



## Emtix (2. August 2013)




----------



## Sixday86 (2. August 2013)

Musst das Bild schon richtig hochladen und nicht nur die Vorschau. Is doch viel zu klein..


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (2. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Musst das Bild schon richtig hochladen und nicht nur die Vorschau. Is doch viel zu klein..



klick doch drauf dann hast du es in groß


----------



## nen (2. August 2013)

Was für ein Tag...


----------



## Xtrainer (2. August 2013)

Bilder vom Schwarzwald-Trip.. ;-)

Radon im Element.. Jetzt hab ich nen Lagerschaden am Hinterbau.. 
Schon mit Radon telefoniert.. Das wird sicher geregelt..


----------



## Magierer (2. August 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


>


schöön


----------



## wildkater (2. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (3. August 2013)

Man sieht nicht viel vom Radon, 

ist aber mit meinem 2010er Slide ED gefahren.


----------



## fissenid (5. August 2013)

Mein Skeen beim Alpencross....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2013)

Sieht nach Albrecht Route aus 
Da könnt man glatt neidisch werden, schöne Bilder !


----------



## fissenid (5. August 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sieht nach Albrecht Route aus
> Da könnt man glatt neidisch werden, schöne Bilder !


 
Es war eine Mischung aus Albrecht, Heckmaier und Joe...

Oberstdorf, St. Anton, Ischgl, Scoul, Uina, Val Müstair, Val Mora, Gavia, Dimaro, Madonna, Ponte Arche....

Und keine Wolke am Himmel.....


----------



## Sixday86 (5. August 2013)

Wieviel mm hast du bei deinem Skeen vorne?


----------



## wildkater (5. August 2013)

SKEEN mit HANS DAMPF, interessant 

Ist schon ein guter, der Hans...


----------



## fissenid (5. August 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Wieviel mm hast du bei deinem Skeen vorne?


 
Also das Skeen hat immer eine  120mm Gabel ab "Werk" und das reicht. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Finde es ist ein klasse Trailbike!



wildkater schrieb:


> SKEEN mit HANS DAMPF, interessant
> 
> Ist schon ein guter, der Hans...


 
Der Hans hat mich wirklich begeistert. Um längen besser wie der Nobby.
Ich fahre den HANS auch als Tubeless auf der schmalen X1800 Felge ohne jegliche Probleme. Einziger Manko ist der schmale Hinterbau. Der 2,35" Hans ist recht knapp im Hinterbau eingepackt. Mit Schlamm und Steinen schleift es am Rahmen.


----------



## Maik-80 (6. August 2013)

...mal kurz ot...
Mein Slide wurde am We. vom 03.08.2013 - 04.08.2013 aus meinem Keller gestohlen! Wer den Bock (Slide 140, 2013ér, 16") irgendwo im Raum DD sieht, bitte Melden! 

...****ing bastards....


----------



## Sixday86 (6. August 2013)

Ich hoffe Du warst Versichert.. mein Beileid. Aso und Foto sollte weiter helfen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriwol7 (6. August 2013)

Oh nein, diese miesen Dreckskerle. Was sagt die Versicherung?


----------



## Markdierk (6. August 2013)

Deinem Profil zufolge(stolen .. stolen ...) liegst du in gefährlicher Region, vielleicht mal eine Bärenfalle aufstellen.


----------



## f4lkon (6. August 2013)

Du musst in deinem Profil hinter Slide noch stolen ergänzen. Meine Glaskugel sagt auch Bike XY 2015/16 stolen  In deiner Gegend will ich echt nicht wohnen. Entweder mal besser sichern oder irgendwann wirst du aus der Versicherung geworfen.


----------



## Maik-80 (7. August 2013)

@ f4lkon: Die klauen hier wie die Raben oder meinst Du ich lass mir die Kisten immer entwenden???? Du hast ja keine Vorstellung wie mich das nervt, dass man hier ständig beklaut wird. Die sollten mal lieber ner richtigen Arbeit nachgehen...

Das mit der Bärenfalle gefällt mir 
Die Versicherung hat sich noch nicht geäußert...ich hoffe das geht allles klar! 

Fotos sind im Album...


----------



## tommy_86 (9. August 2013)

Mein Slide 125 7.1 SL an der Ahr bei Altenahr.


----------



## wellness_28 (11. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (11. August 2013)

@Wellness: meine sattelstütze schaut auch so weit raus. geb dir nen tip, mach die leitungsführung noch hin. 
wenn du den sattel öfters runterfähst bekommst oben in der leitung nen knick rein.


----------



## wellness_28 (11. August 2013)

ok, werd ich mal machen. danke für den tipp !


----------



## TerryTacktik (11. August 2013)

Swoop it down


----------



## maniackilla (12. August 2013)

mal in Köln mit ViRuS-Mario und seiner Dame unterwegs gewesen


----------



## haekel72 (13. August 2013)

Kleine Tour auf der Hausstrecke mit Akiba


----------



## tommy_86 (13. August 2013)

Was habe wir denn da im Hintergrund, die Burg Trifels


----------



## haekel72 (13. August 2013)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Was habe wir denn da im Hintergrund, die Burg Trifels




 Gut erkannt


----------



## RadonRico (13. August 2013)

Hi Wellness28 was hast du für nen Vorbau am Slide Hersteller und Länge?


----------



## s37 (15. August 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Es war eine Mischung aus Albrecht, Heckmaier und Joe...
> 
> Oberstdorf, St. Anton, Ischgl, Scoul, Uina, Val Müstair, Val Mora, Gavia, Dimaro, Madonna, Ponte Arche....
> 
> Und keine Wolke am Himmel.....


 


echt nett...die strecke oder so ähnlich zumindest bin ich in der letzten juni-Woche gefahren! nur ein bisschen Schnee und regen hatten wir auch noch gebucht...schon mindestens 2 skeens unterwegs dort dieses jahr...auch meiner Meinung nach perfekt dafür geeignet...pannenfrei trotz oder eher DANK den neuen rocket rons

viele grüße 
simon


----------



## s37 (15. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (15. August 2013)

A bissel dunkel wa..


----------



## streetwear (16. August 2013)

1


----------



## mynoxin (16. August 2013)

Falsches Rad?


----------



## streetwear (16. August 2013)

?


----------



## Dumens100 (16. August 2013)

streetwear schrieb:


> ???



kein Radon


----------



## s37 (16. August 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> kein Radon


 

skeen?


----------



## Dumens100 (16. August 2013)

bei streetwear auf dem Bild war ein specialized zu sehen


----------



## mynoxin (16. August 2013)

Yezz!


----------



## invalid (17. August 2013)

der Umbau für dieses Jahr ist erstmal abgeschlossen und das Budget aufgebraucht. Letzte Maßnahme: XT iSpec Shifter und eine 26er Rock Shox Pike RCT3 DPA 160 mm

In beiden Fällen ein guter Schritt nach oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (17. August 2013)

Unterwegs in den beiden Appenzeller Kantonen mit neuem LRS


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2013)

@invalid: geile Schüssel  ist echt gut geworden, wenn ich mal gaaaaanz viel geld übrig hab mach ich auch mal sowas


----------



## Magierer (17. August 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> der Umbau für dieses Jahr ist erstmal abgeschlossen und das Budget aufgebraucht. Letzte Maßnahme: XT iSpec Shifter und eine 26er Rock Shox Pike RCT3 DPA 160 mm
> 
> In beiden Fällen ein guter Schritt nach oben!



Gut gemacht!


----------



## aquanaut96 (18. August 2013)

@invalid schick. Aus welche Naben hast du drin? Und warum hast du die Reverb ausgebaut?


----------



## invalid (18. August 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> @invalid schick. Aus welche Naben hast du drin? Und warum hast du die Reverb ausgebaut?



Die Laufräder sind mit Superstar Tesla's aufgebaut. Bisher bin ich mit denen Schwer zufrieden! vor allem hinten haben mich die 60 Rastpunkte sehr schnell überzeugt! 

Die Reverb ist auf dem Bild noch draußen, da ich da noch nach der Ursache für das Knacken im Rahmen geforscht habe. Die Hinterbaulager haben sich dafür verantwortlich gezeigt. ergo werde ich bald mal den Hinterbau zerlegen.


----------



## aquanaut96 (18. August 2013)

Wie viel wiegt denn der Satz ca und was ham die Felgen für ne Innenbreite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (18. August 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Wie viel wiegt denn der Satz ca und was ham die Felgen für ne Innenbreite?



Ich spame nur ungern, aber schau mal auf meinen blog: 

http://www.bike2do.de/laufrader-furs-grobe-superstar-tesla-und-spank-spike/


----------



## aquanaut96 (18. August 2013)

Ok danke. Ich überleg nämlich auch grad ob ich mir nen neuen LRS holen soll.


----------



## ben1982 (18. August 2013)

Jetzt auch mit passendem Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## McZappenduster (19. August 2013)

@invalid: die Pike macht ne gute Figur im Slide, sieht fett aus! gefällt


----------



## invalid (19. August 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> @invalid: die Pike macht ne gute Figur im Slide, sieht fett aus! gefällt



sieht nicht nur gut aus... sondern fährt sich auch geil, dagegen sieht die original Fox alt aus. Denn die geht nach 5 Monaten wieder in der Service.


----------



## RadonRico (19. August 2013)

Hi geile Sache mit der Pike. 
Das war eigentlich auch mein plan! 

Wo hast du die Fox verkauft?


----------



## invalid (19. August 2013)

der Wechsel lohnt sich enorm! 

noch ist die Fox nicht verkauft, vorher soll  toxo sie erstmal wieder fit machen. kann ja nicht sein, das sie nach nur 5 Monaten ohne extreme Belastung so rumzickt. danach suche ich einen Käufer.


----------



## RadonRico (19. August 2013)

Okay das ist auch nicht schlecht. ð

Naja bei meiner Fox ist alles Top aber nen 160er Federweg sollte es eh werden und die Pike ist echt Sahne. 

Naja mal sehen vielleicht Ã¼bern Winter!


----------



## invalid (19. August 2013)

naja, meine Fox spricht mittlerweile sau schlecht an, und schlägt wie wild in den Buchsen.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (19. August 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, toi toi toi, meine hat ca 1200km runter und bis jetzt alles ok.

Das einzige was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, dass die ab und zu beim ein/aus federn Pfeift. 

Ist das normal?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (19. August 2013)

Luftverdrängung eben.. normal denke ich! Zumindest beim einfedern.


----------



## Guerill0 (20. August 2013)

Noch relativ default, ändert sich in Kürze


----------



## Biebertaler (20. August 2013)

Mein neues "Alltagsradl"

Radon QLT Race


----------



## Mithras (20. August 2013)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Noch relativ default, ändert sich in Kürze



Das Swoop is halt echt schick, würde gern mal eins fahren um zu schauen ob der Unterschied zu meinem Slide ED 160 recht groß ist.
Kona Entourage spielt da gleube ich auch in der Liga wie das Swoop .. Canyon Torque hatte ich schon, war auch ein sehr nettes Superenduro


----------



## Guerill0 (20. August 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das Swoop is halt echt schick, würde gern mal eins fahren um zu schauen ob der Unterschied zu meinem Slide ED 160 recht groß ist.
> Kona Entourage spielt da gleube ich auch in der Liga wie das Swoop .. Canyon Torque hatte ich schon, war auch ein sehr nettes Superenduro



Ist das Radl meiner Holden und mir ein gutes Stück zu klein (16"), aber ich bin's am Wochenende in der Fränkischen auch ein paar km gefahren und war komplett begeistert. Bergab ein Bügeleisen und für das Gewicht (16,6kg) auch überraschend gut bergauf.


----------



## Motorradcarson (20. August 2013)

Hier ein Bild von meinem 2011 ZR Team. Das Bike hat jetzt ca. 3500 KM gelaufen und funktioniert absolut klaglos. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Mithras (20. August 2013)

Oh ja 16" is recht knapp. Was wird noch dran gepimpt ? .. Luftdämpfer und Reifen ums nen Tick touriger und leichter zu bekommen ?


----------



## RadonRico (20. August 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> der Wechsel lohnt sich enorm!
> 
> noch ist die Fox nicht verkauft, vorher soll  toxo sie erstmal wieder fit machen. kann ja nicht sein, das sie nach nur 5 Monaten ohne extreme Belastung so rumzickt. danach suche ich einen Käufer.



Welche Pike hast du nochmal genau? Solo Air oder Dual Position?


----------



## invalid (20. August 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Welche Pike hast du nochmal genau? Solo Air oder Dual Position?



Rct3 dpa 160 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (21. August 2013)

uralt, macht aber immernoch richtig Laune


----------



## Rubik (21. August 2013)

Hier ist auch mal mein Radon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. August 2013)

Badetag


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. August 2013)

endlich mal eins mit durchgehend einer farbe


----------



## invalid (22. August 2013)

@Waldschleicher

schönes slide 8... schön zu sehen das fast alle die gleichen Teile wechseln. beim Sattel muss ich auch nochmal ran... kann da wer was bezahlbaren (50) empfehlen?


----------



## Waldschleicher (22. August 2013)

Apropos Farbe- ich sehe hier kaum 9er in babyblau/grün? Danach habe ich lange geschielt, letztlich wollte ich aber kein Sram.

Bei mir hat es ja nur für ne Sektor gereicht.  Aber als DPC mit RCT3 Druckstufe spielt sie bereits in einer anderen Liga als die Talas... 
An den Sattel müsste ich auch noch mal ran, fahre einen alten, bleischweren San Marko Aero. Der passt aber einfach besser als die alternativ getesteten Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (22. August 2013)

Ja meine talas ging heut das zweite mal in den service da sie nach nur 5 Monaten wieder total bockig lief. Ich glaube fast alles ist besser als die Fox 32 talas evolution...


----------



## McZappenduster (22. August 2013)

Nicht das optimalste Wetter, aber wichtig ist, was man draus macht


----------



## mynoxin (23. August 2013)

Bin mit meiner talas mehr als zufrieden nach dem Service. Daher werde ich dieses Teil nicht tauschen. Bisher Vorbau und Lenker neu. Sattel kommt, neue Griffe und bald neue Bremse. Und schlappen eben, is ja klar


----------



## ben1982 (23. August 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> @_Waldschleicher_
> 
> schönes slide 8... schön zu sehen das fast alle die gleichen Teile wechseln. beim Sattel muss ich auch nochmal ran... kann da wer was bezahlbaren (50) empfehlen?


 

Fizik Aliante XM

oder 

Fizik Aliante Versus 

Kosten beide etwas mehr sind aber für mich perfekt (Vorallem der Versus)


----------



## invalid (23. August 2013)

gabs bei fizik nicht sogar testsättel?


----------



## Xtrainer (23. August 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> kann da wer was bezahlbaren (50) empfehlen?




Hmm ich persönlich bin auf einigen schmerzhaften Umwegen zum Brooks (B17) gekommen..
Klingt blöd, sieht etwas komisch aus, aber fährt astrein.. Keinerlei Beschwerden, nichts. Der passt sich individuel an und im netz findest die ab 50-60 .


----------



## invalid (23. August 2013)

sorry, aber da nehme ich eher schmerzen in kauf, bevor ein Brooks an meinem Fully landet...


----------



## frx_Bender (23. August 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> @_Waldschleicher_
> 
> schönes slide 8... schön zu sehen das fast alle die gleichen Teile wechseln. beim Sattel muss ich auch nochmal ran... kann da wer was bezahlbaren (50) empfehlen?



Bontrager Evoke R für 55 , jetzt knapp 2 Monate drauf.


----------



## mynoxin (23. August 2013)

Invalid, du hast so recht 
Neulich ne 60 km Tour gemacht. Ich hätte sicher alles für nen neuen Sattel gegeben, mein Damm war taub. Aber was Kacke aussieht kommt nicht drauf


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. August 2013)

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber 700 EUR für eine Pike und dann 50 EUR Limit beim Sattel? Das wird wohl nix werden. 90 EUR muss man eben locker machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (23. August 2013)

Sterben muss man, mehr nicht.


----------



## victorious (24. August 2013)

neulich auf Alpencross, Abfahrt nach Sarche mit dem Slide:


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. August 2013)

@McZappenduster: Welchen Tune für den Monarch? Tune Mid Compression Low?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das was mit der Reverb nich stimmt, die is doch auf dem Bild abgesenkt oder ?
Müsste doch ne tierische Sattelüberhöhung geben wenn die ausgefahren ist, zudem müsste dann das Remotekäbelchen ja quer an der Trinkflasche vorbeilaufen. Funktioniert das ?

Ansonste statt des Schutzblechs mal übern MarshGuard nachdenken, denn kann man auch ruckizucki ausm Plastikeimer selber anfertigen, Schablonen gibts genug hier im Forum.


----------



## victorious (24. August 2013)

doch das passt mit der Reverb so. Auf dem Bild ist sie abgesenkt und wenn sie ausgefahren ist die am oberen Limit. Die Leitung geht links von der Flasche und durch die Schwinge durch, habe da ein gutes Gefühl bei  
Marsh Guard habe ich überlegt, muss mich da nochmal einlesen und hatte vor der Tour nicht die Zeit da länger drüber nachzudenken. 
der hässliche Sattel ist auch nur übergangsweise drauf und soll bald ersetzt werden. Immerhin schmerzt der nicht so wie der originale


----------



## Xtrainer (25. August 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Invalid, du hast so recht
> Neulich ne 60 km Tour gemacht. Ich hätte sicher alles für nen neuen Sattel gegeben, mein Damm war taub. Aber was Kacke aussieht kommt nicht drauf



Äh ok.. Der Sinn erschliesst sich mir nicht ganz.. 

Gut sieht sicher nicht Sahne aus, aber dafür den Körper schinden, von der Gesundhet ganz abgesehen??

Bei gelegenheitsfahrern spielt das sicher keine Rolle, aber 2-3x 40-60 Km Touren in der Woche wäre mir persönlich das nicht ganz egal.
Aber jedem das seine, darum gehts ja nicht. Wer drauf steht.


----------



## mynoxin (25. August 2013)

Ich denke, dass ich gut selbst einschätzen kann, inwieweit ich meinem Körper bei welcher Belastung schade.


----------



## Xtrainer (25. August 2013)

Xtrainer schrieb:


> Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. August 2013)

victorious schrieb:


> Marsh Guard habe ich überlegt, muss mich da nochmal einlesen und hatte vor der Tour nicht die Zeit da länger drüber nachzudenken.



Hierzu mal eine Anmerkung: Mit dem SKS bin ich auch 7 Jahre gefahren, bei den übelsten Bedingungen und über die, die das aus Coolness-Gründen nicht montieren wollten, hab ich mir den Arsch weggelacht. Öfter hatte ich mal ein leichtes rubbeln vernommen, weil das Schutzblech das Profil berührte. War aber nie ein echtes Problem. Dieses Frühjahr ist es passiert. Vielleicht nicht ohne Grund mit einer Coil Gabel (Weniger Endprogression). Die Gabel federte bei einem einfachen Bunnyhop in der Stadt voll durch und das Schutzblech verkeilte sich diesmal richtig in den Stollen! Ich ging über den Lenker, Helm gebrochen, Nase, Lippe und Kinn schön abgeschürft und fette Prellung am Kinn. Zum Glück kein Kieferbruch. Seitdem fahre ich auch den Marshguard. Ich musste mir da eingestehen, dass es doch nicht nur modeischer Firlefanz ist. Vielleicht hilft die Anekdote bei der Entscheidung. Lieber Matsch, als Pizza in der Visage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2013)

Ich denke dein Handstand lag eher an ner defekten Gabel als am Schutzblech, denn wenn die ordentlich funktioniert haut die nich so gnadenlos bis zum Anschlag durch, es sei denn es war doch kein "kleiner" Bunny Hop sondern nen 5m Drop oder dein Schutzblech war verkehrt bzw zu lose montiert.
Hoffentlich haben die, die du früher wegen "Coolness-Gründen" ausgelacht hast dich diesmal nicht aus "Anti-Coolness-Gründen" zurück ausgelacht 
Wie dem auch sei, da ich so gut wie gar nich mehr mit Schutzblechen fahre is'n Marshguard ne gute Alternative damit man wenigstens noch was sieht 

So un da das hier ein Bilder und kein Laberfred is mal wieder'n Bild, auch wenn's bis auffe Reifen un Sattel Serie is. ( Meine Hupe is leida putt gegangen aber neue is schon geordert  )


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. August 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich denke dein Handstand lag eher an ner defekten Gabel als am Schutzblech, denn wenn die ordentlich funktioniert haut die nich so gnadenlos bis zum Anschlag durch, es sei denn es war doch kein "kleiner" Bunny Hop sondern nen 5m Drop oder dein Schutzblech war verkehrt bzw zu lose montiert.
> Hoffentlich haben die, die du früher wegen "Coolness-Gründen" ausgelacht hast dich diesmal nicht aus "Anti-Coolness-Gründen" zurück ausgelacht
> Wie dem auch sei, da ich so gut wie gar nich mehr mit Schutzblechen fahre is'n Marshguard ne gute Alternative damit man wenigstens noch was sieht
> 
> So un da das hier ein Bilder und kein Laberfred is mal wieder'n Bild, auch wenn's bis auffe Reifen un Sattel Serie is. ( Meine Hupe is leida putt gegangen aber neue is schon geordert  )



Textverständnis gleich null. Vermutlich Leseschwäche. Egozentrikproblem, da eigentlich nicht angesprochen. Mutmaßen kannst du auch nicht. Die Gabel war 300 km "alt" und mit einer extra-harten DPC ausgestattet. Vielen Dank für deine Sinnlosigkeit. Habe gut gelacht.


----------



## Beta_Testerin (25. August 2013)

Gestern in Bonn abgeholt. Heute dann gleich auf dem Hülser Berg in Krefeld ausprobiert. 

Fährt sich wie auf Schienen


----------



## Sixday86 (25. August 2013)

Was denn da mit den Zügen am Lenker nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## filiale (25. August 2013)

Dein Schaltzug vom Umwerfer ist schon ein wenig lang, willste Rinder mit dem Lasso einfangen ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Textverständnis gleich null. Vermutlich Leseschwäche. Egozentrikproblem, da eigentlich nicht angesprochen. Mutmaßen kannst du auch nicht. Die Gabel war 300 km "alt" und mit einer extra-harten DPC ausgestattet. Vielen Dank für deine Sinnlosigkeit. Habe gut gelacht.



Kein Problem, hoffe du hast dich gut auf meine Kosten amüsiert.
Kannst ja dann wieder mit der SKS-Rasselbande radeln gehn und Bunnyhops in der Stadt üben, soll tierisch den Coolness-Faktor nach oben reißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (25. August 2013)

Ganz einfach falsch verlegt. 

Der von der Reverb wird bestimmt noch gekürzt. Da war die Vorfreude zu groß


----------



## Beta_Testerin (25. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Dein Schaltzug vom Umwerfer ist schon ein wenig lang, willste Rinder mit dem Lasso einfangen ?



Da das mit dem Mann angeln noch nicht geklappt hat, dachte ich probiere mal ne neue Technik aus 

mh.. Ne mal im Ernst. Das hab ich so gestern aus der Werkstatt beim Bike-Diskount abgeholt :-( Bin ja extra nach Bonn gefahren, damit das Fahrrad von fachkundigem Personal endmontiert wird.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. August 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kein Problem, hoffe du hast dich gut auf meine Kosten amüsiert.
> Kannst ja dann wieder mit der SKS-Rasselbande radeln gehn und Bunnyhops in der Stadt üben, soll tierisch den Coolness-Faktor nach oben reißen



Leider ist das Forum voll von Leuten, die mit einem allzu geringen Selbstbewusstsein ausgestattet sind und meinen sich ständig mit fadenscheinigen Analysen über andere erheben zu müssen. Du willst mir eine Unfallanalyse unterjubeln? Das ist ein absoluter Lacher! Mir geht es im Forum nicht darum, anderen zu sagen, was sie tun oder lassen sollen, sondern Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Mich hat dies schon sehr viel weiter gebracht bei meiner Radelei und ich habe hier von einigen unheimlich viel gelernt. Gerade auch über Gabeln. Du weißt schon alles, prima. Darum richtete sich mein Beitrag ja auch an victorious. Wenn er meine Erfahrung in seine Entscheidungsfindung einbringen kann, freut mich das. Wenn nicht, ist das auch vollkommen in Ordnung. Aber stell deine Persönlichkeit ruhig weiter zur Schau. Ist mir vollkommen egal.


----------



## ben1982 (25. August 2013)

Popcorn


----------



## Deleted 195305 (25. August 2013)

Dieses Aggro-Tauchsiederverhalten gibt es komischerweise hauptsächlich in diesem Radon Thread. Vermutlich sollte ich den einmal abbestellen. Nachdem mein Bavaria gerissen ist, habe ich ja nicht mal mehr ein Radon!


----------



## Sixday86 (26. August 2013)

Klappe zu! Bilder rein!


----------



## haekel72 (26. August 2013)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Dieses Aggro-Tauchsiederverhalten gibt es komischerweise hauptsächlich in diesem Radon Thread. Vermutlich sollte ich den einmal abbestellen. Nachdem mein Bavaria gerissen ist, habe ich ja nicht mal mehr ein Radon!



Dann mach das bitte


----------



## GRottig (2. September 2013)

Sorry, wo lade ich am besten meine Bike-Fotos hoch?
Direkt hier einbinden geht nicht, oder?


----------



## Beta_Testerin (2. September 2013)

Doch geht. Oben auf Fotos klicken. Und da kannst du dann deine Bilder hochladen. Gibt dann auch einen Link fürs Forum.


----------



## GRottig (2. September 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!

Damals (vor ca. 10 Jahren) mein erstes  gutes Bike, da es leider bald geklaut worden ist, war es bis vor wenigen  Wochen auch das bis dahin letzte MTB.
Doch jetzt heißt es endlich wieder Ride On with Radon! 
Das Foto wurde im März 2003 geschossen, kann daraus jemand schließen, um welches Radon es sich hier handelt?

















Mein ZR Race 29 7.0 (Modell 2013, 18"), bisher unverändert. 
Doch spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, den Vorbau durch einen merklich kürzeren, den Flat durch einen ordentlichen Riser zu tauschen.
Kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, ob sich das mit der Race-Geometrie "vertragen würde"?

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kacka (2. September 2013)

Hier mal meins!!! Ist zwar "nur" ein Radon ZR Race 6.0 aber das Teil macht richtig Spaß!! Das Bike verlangt extremen Vortrieb


----------



## beo6633 (2. September 2013)

Mein ZR Race 29 7.0 (Modell 2013, 18"), bisher unverändert. 
Doch spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, den Vorbau durch einen merklich kürzeren, den Flat durch einen ordentlichen Riser zu tauschen.
Kann jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, ob sich das mit der Race-Geometrie "vertragen würde"?


Hallo GRottig

Habe mein ZR Race 29 7.0 aus 2012 mit einem 30mm Risebar Lenker umgebaut. Das verträgt sich sehr gut mit der Geometrie und da der Lenker breiter als der Serienmäßige ist hat man auch im Gelände mehr Kontrolle.
Vorbau würde ich keinen kürzeren montieren
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## GRottig (2. September 2013)

Hallo beo6633,

das hört sich gut an. Dann werde ich vorerst mal nur den Lenker tauschen. 
Durch einen kürzeren Vorbau wollte ich eine direktere Lenkung erreichen. Was wären dabei die negativen Auswirkungen bzw. warum würdest Du keinen kürzeren montieren?
Wenn Du ein Bikefoto reinstellst, dann siehts nicht so nach Kaufberatung aus ;D


 @_Kacka_


Kacka schrieb:


> Das Bike verlangt extremen  Vortrieb



Das kann ich von meinem Bike auch behaupten, ich muss bewusst zurückschrauben, um auch mal gemütlicher zu fahren! Nur dann langweilt sich halt das Bike ;-)


----------



## frx_Bender (2. September 2013)

Letzte Tour mit 'nem Kumpel. Links, sein Radon Slide 125 7.1 SL. Rechts, mein Slide 150 8.0, welches mir nach ca. 4 Monaten, 1000 km und 12.000 hm immer noch ein rießiges Grinsen ins Gesicht meißelt.


----------



## beo6633 (2. September 2013)

GRottig schrieb:


> Hallo beo6633,
> 
> das hört sich gut an. Dann werde ich vorerst mal nur den Lenker tauschen.
> Durch einen kürzeren Vorbau wollte ich eine direktere Lenkung erreichen. Was wären dabei die negativen Auswirkungen bzw. warum würdest Du keinen kürzeren montieren?
> ...



Ein kürzerer Vorbau macht die Fuhre dann auf jeden Fall nervöser. Tausch erst mal nur den Lenker. Vorbau ist bei Bedarf dann ja auch schnell gemacht.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## chr0815 (3. September 2013)

Mein Slide 2012. Leider nur Handy mit gehabt  Die Stimmung im Bild hätte ne richtige Kamera meiner Meinung nach verdient.





Gruß,


----------



## Jance (4. September 2013)

schöne Abendstimmung ! Gefällt mir trotz der Qualität


----------



## TEs... (4. September 2013)

So, dann will ich auch mal ein Foto von meinem Radon Bike posten. Hier auf dem Weg nach Hause mit dem frisch erworbenen Kindermobil.


----------



## log11 (5. September 2013)

Hier mal mein neuer Tourer. Seit dem nun die SLX Bremse (675) inkl. Scheiben dran ist, passt einfach alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. September 2013)

Schickes Skeen, 

dein Fahrwerk könntest dir sogar noch etwas fluffiger gönnen. Vermute die Tour war nur Waldautobahn, am Dämpfer n Bisserl weniger Druck der Ring darf locker noch nen Zentimeter weiter hinten sein im Bezug zur Gabel. Dann klebt das Radel noch schöner am Trail


----------



## invalid (6. September 2013)

heute mit dem Slide und der Pike in Rochlitz unterwegs gewesen, der Umbau hat sich sowas von gelohnt!


----------



## log11 (6. September 2013)

@Mithras, ja ich weiß. Allerdings hab ich dann das Gefühl daß das Fahrwerk am Heck zu sehr "durchsackt" bei weichen Bodenwellen. Ich mag es eher sportlich straff....und bin eigentlich zu faul jedesmal am CTD Hebel des Dämpfer zu drehen.


----------



## backstein689 (6. September 2013)

Versuchs mal mit weniger Luft aber dem Trail Modus.


----------



## log11 (7. September 2013)

@backstein689, ja das kann ich mal probieren. Kann man den CTD Dämpfer eigentlich dauerhaft im Trail bzw. Climb Modus fahren?
Es gab doch mal Dämpfer mit Lockout, denen das dauerhaft nicht gut getan hat.


----------



## backstein689 (7. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @_backstein689_, ja das kann ich mal probieren. Kann man den CTD Dämpfer eigentlich dauerhaft im Trail bzw. Climb Modus fahren?
> Es gab doch mal Dämpfer mit Lockout, denen das dauerhaft nicht gut getan hat.



Ein Lockout ist meist mechanisch und da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der "vorgeschobene Riegel" bei dauerndem Einsatz leidet.

Der Trail und Climb Modus wird dagegen durch eine stärkere hydraulische Dämpfung realisiert, sprich Öl muss durch kleineres Lock -> mehr Dämpfung. Hydraulische Systeme sind theoretisch verschleißfrei (realistisch verschleißärmer) als mechanische, von daher sollte das kein Problem darstellen.

Bitte belehrt mich eines Besseren falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (7. September 2013)

Keine aktuelle Gabel hat eigentlich mehr einen echten mechanischen lock out. Die sind alle nur extrem gedämpft und arbeiten im Ernstfall mit blow off Ventilen.


----------



## Vincy (7. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @_backstein689_, ja das kann ich mal probieren. Kann man den CTD Dämpfer eigentlich dauerhaft im Trail bzw. Climb Modus fahren?


 
Kann man. Das CTD wirkt aber nur im Low Speed Bereich der Druckstufe!


----------



## log11 (7. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kann man. Das CTD wirkt aber nur im Low Speed Bereich der Druckstufe!



Danke. Genau da würde es mir auch was bringen. Minimierter Wipptendenz beim starken Pedalieren und weniger durchsacken bei Bodenwellen.


----------



## backstein689 (7. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Danke. Genau da würde es mir auch was bringen. Minimierter Wipptendenz beim starken Pedalieren und weniger durchsacken bei Bodenwellen.



Genau, und bei schnellen Schlägen bleibts sensibel, darum meine Empfehlung: Weniger Luftdruck, ein bisschen mehr Low Speed Damping


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. September 2013)

Das Fahrwerk mittels CTD kastrieren? Hm. Ich würde es mit einer Verkleinerung der Luftkammer probieren.


----------



## riderhardy (8. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Habe am Mittwoch mein neues Skeen 10.0 bekommen, und muss jetzt nach fast 400
Km sagen, ein Traumbike, hinten ne größerere Bremsscheibe montiert, sonst nix geändert
Die Fox Federelemete funktionieren einwandfrei in jedem Modus, perfekt
Allerdings werde ich für den Herbst und Winter die Rocket Ron gegen die Rubber Quenn von Conti austauschen, vergessen die heißen ja jetzt Trail King wegen der Amis 

Gruß aus Ludwigsburg


----------



## log11 (8. September 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk mittels CTD kastrieren? Hm. Ich würde es mit einer Verkleinerung der Luftkammer probieren.



 Wie meinst Du das? Der Dämpfer funktioniert doch prima im Skeen. Oder meinst Du den Druck verringern und einfach das stärkere "Arbeiten" als gegeben hinnehmen?
Da ich seit 2 Jahrzehnten NUR HT fahre, ist das Heck halt manchmal noch etwas ungewohnt weich.  Auf langen Touren ist das Skeen jedoch eine Wohltat, man kommt deutlich entspannter an.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2013)

Klickst du. Und jetzt wieder Bilder bitte


----------



## wildkater (9. September 2013)

Samstag, erstes mal mit neuem Hinterreifen (Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 UST):


----------



## Jance (10. September 2013)

...nette Stimmung im Bild! Fehlt jetzt nur noch eins der Girls von David Hamilton im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (10. September 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> Samstag, erstes mal mit neuem Hinterreifen (Conti Rubber Queen 2.2



Moin, kannst mal für mich ausmessen wie breit der reifen auf der felge is?


----------



## Jance (10. September 2013)

schau mal hier !
http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Continental-Rubber Queen-26x2.20.html


----------



## hepp (10. September 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> ...nette Stimmung im Bild! Fehlt jetzt nur noch eins der Girls von David Hamilton im Hintergrund



oder noch ein zweites Rad dazu und das Bild mit "Zärtliche Draisinen" betiteln.


----------



## frx_Bender (10. September 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> Samstag, erstes mal mit neuem Hinterreifen (Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 UST):


 
..und wie ist der Unterschied? Was hattest du vorher drauf?


----------



## Sixday86 (10. September 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> schau mal hier !
> http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Continental-Rubber Queen-26x2.20.html



Klasse! Danke Dir, was es nicht alles so gibt..


----------



## wildkater (10. September 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> ..und wie ist der Unterschied? Was hattest du vorher drauf?


Vorher: der beim Kauf montierte Nobby Nic 2.35. 
Bin mit dem gar nicht zufrieden, vor allem bei Nässe. Hab deshalb bereits vorne den Hans Dampf und habe die 2 NN hinten tot gefahren.

Der Conti ging aber ohne Reifenheber auf die Felge und ließ sich ohne Probleme per Stehpumpe auf 4 bar aufblasen. Hat sofort gedichtet, ohne Milch - beim NN (den ich allerdings auch schon ein paar 100km im Einsatz hatte) brauchte ich mächtig viel Milch und Geduld, bis ich den dicht bekam. Der war porös wie Schweizer Käse, vor allem an den Flanken.

Bin den Conti mit 1,7 bar gefahren und fühlte sich sehr gut an - stabil, griffig und subjektiv weniger Rollwiderstand. 
Näheres kann ich erst bei Schmuddelwetter berichten (also leider bald).
Auch die Alpentauglichkeit muss erst bewiesen werden, aber da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen, der Conti macht einen stabileren Eindruck als der NN.

Für ein Fazit war das also noch zu früh, aber die Schlauchlos-Montage ging wirklich easy mit dem Reifen und auch so fühlt er sich gut an.

 @Jance: zu D. Hamilton passt natürlich "Rubber Queen" 

Der Trail ist übrigens superflowig, nicht schwierig, alles auf Waldboden, kaum Wurzeln, keine Felsen, lediglich ab und zu ein paar Gegenanstiege und 135°-Kurven


----------



## Jance (11. September 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> @_Jance_: zu D. Hamilton passt natürlich "Rubber Queen"


----------



## Icetiger212 (11. September 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> Vorher: der beim Kauf montierte Nobby Nic 2.35.
> 
> Näheres kann ich erst bei Schmuddelwetter berichten (also leider bald).
> Auch die Alpentauglichkeit muss erst bewiesen werden, aber da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen, der Conti macht einen stabileren Eindruck als der NN.



Hast den mit BlackChili? Wenn ja, 10 von 10 Punkten!!! Bester Allrounder, was gibt, kommt eigentlich nur an seine grenzen wenns schlammig wird. Mein Terain ist in den Alpen, also von felsig, Waldboden, Wurzelig, nass wie Staubtrocken, alles vorhanden.


----------



## wildkater (12. September 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Hast den mit BlackChili? Wenn ja, 10 von 10 Punkten!!! Bester Allrounder, was gibt, kommt eigentlich nur an seine grenzen wenns schlammig wird. Mein Terain ist in den Alpen, also von felsig, Waldboden, Wurzelig, nass wie Staubtrocken, alles vorhanden.


Ja hab den BC - dann freu ich mich schon auf die gemeinsame Zukunft mit der Rubber Queen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (13. September 2013)

freu mich auch, am So seh ich meine Muse wieder.... dann bekomt se entlich ne Reverb geschenkt,...


----------



## Sixday86 (13. September 2013)

Moin, kann mir jmd sagen wieviel Drehmoment die Lager am Skeen 8.0 bekommen?


----------



## Robby2107 (13. September 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jmd sagen wieviel Drehmoment die Lager am Skeen 8.0 bekommen?



Ich habe vorhin schonmal geschaut, da ich mal ne Mail von Radon bekommen habe. Finde die ums verrecken aber nicht mehr. 
Ich bleibe dran und melde mich ...

Meine es waren die kleinen Lager 10Nm und die 2 großen 12Nm ... nagel mich aber nicht fest ...


----------



## Robby2107 (13. September 2013)

Das Stage Diva und mein Skeen sind rennfertig für den Sonntag beim Bikemax Marathon. 

Eigentlich sollte noch ein 2. Skeenfahrer dabei sein, der aber wegen Krankheit ausfällt. 
Hätten ja fast nen eigenes Amateur-Radonteam anmelden können.


----------



## Sixday86 (14. September 2013)

Wenn Du kein Schimmel in den Trinkblasen haben möchtest kann ich das gefrierfach sehr empfehlen


----------



## filiale (14. September 2013)

Das Problem sind nicht die Trinkblasen sondern die Schläuche aus denen die Feuchtigkeit nicht raus geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (14. September 2013)

Einfach mit rein ins gefrierfach.. mach ich immer.. kein schimmel oder sonstiges..


----------



## wildkater (14. September 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Einfach mit rein ins gefrierfach.. mach ich immer.. kein schimmel oder sonstiges..


Mach ich seit Jahren so, kann ich bestätigen. Nur im Winter reinige ich die mal intensiv (im Winter fahre ich nur kurze Runden, da reicht mir die Trinkflasche am Rahmen).
Ich fülle aber nur Wasser in die Blase, das wirkt der Schimmelgefahr auch noch entgegen.

PS: wenn Schuhe aufgrund Schweiss müffeln --> 48h in die Tiefkühlung. Das überleben die Schweißbakterien (oder was immer da so stinkt) nicht    Muss man nur noch seiner Frau erklären


----------



## aquanaut96 (14. September 2013)

Also ich spül die Trinkblase nach Benutzung immer mit heißem Wasser und Späli. Funzt gut und Schimmel hat ich auch noch nie.


----------



## hamburger_junge (15. September 2013)

Mein Radon ð


----------



## Jumo (15. September 2013)

Geile Bilder habt ihr hier!!
*Hier ist meins in bewegnten Bildern
Video! Slide your way down!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hbdYBiD2VI"]Slide your way down, -HD- [Radon Slide 150*




Hier ein Bild:







Viele Grüße


----------



## aquanaut96 (15. September 2013)

Hier mal mein Slide bei der Abendrunde im Sonnenuntergang








Ging leider nicht größer das Bild. Hatte leider nur das Handy dabei.


----------



## Robby2107 (16. September 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Wenn Du kein Schimmel in den Trinkblasen haben möchtest kann ich das gefrierfach sehr empfehlen


 
Dank Dir/euch für den Tipp.
Hab zwar bis jetzt keinen Schimmel in den Schläuchen gehabt (da ich die immer schön aufhänge und sie so auch innen trocknen), aber ist immer gut zu wissen. 
Mit den Schuhen warte ich mal ab ...


----------



## Don Stefano (16. September 2013)

Jumo schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild:


Cooler Radständer, ist der selbstgebaut oder kann man den irgdwo kaufen? Mir fällt immer das Rad beim Abspritzen im Garten um.


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. September 2013)

Hab mich nun a mal durchringen können diesen Batzen Kohle für ne Reverb zu investieren....









next Update, Shimano XT Bremsen, da das fehlende Fahrkönnen nicht mehr durch brutale Bremspower ersetzt werden muss.


----------



## Wurzelschrat (16. September 2013)

Jetzt zu 110% zufrieden mit xt-Kassette,Kette, Shifter und Bremse. Bin aber im Gegenteil zu vielen hier kein Formula rx-Hater wollte nur bissl mehr Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (16. September 2013)

Xt kassette muss a. Sind glaub ich alu freilaufkörper verbaut. Kosten von Ringle locker 80...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2013)

Sind nicht heutzutage die meisten Freilaufkörper aus Alu ?


----------



## Beaumont (16. September 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Mir fällt immer das Rad beim Abspritzen im Garten um.





Sowas macht man doch nicht im Garten!?


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. September 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sind nicht heutzutage die meisten Freilaufkörper aus Alu ?


Ja aber Radon verbaut gern Deore Kassetten aus stahl.... hab mir dort die zähne die das letzte Ritzel halten zu alustaub gerubbelt....
Fazit. Kleinstes Ritzel unbrauchbar. Kassette lasst sich a nicht mehr festziehen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (16. September 2013)

@ Don Stefano
schau mal hier >>> Klick & Klick

Habe beide und bin mit beiden super zufrieden


----------



## Don Stefano (16. September 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> schau mal hier >>> Klick & Klick
> 
> Habe beide und bin mit beiden super zufrieden


Danke, in lackiert hab ich sowas auch schon, wenn auch nicht so stabil. Das Teil von Jumo sieht nach Edelstahl aus, ich möchte schließlich nicht, dass mir das Teil wegrostet.


----------



## katzebulli (16. September 2013)

Hier mein Streetfighter,läuft wie Sau


----------



## Keks_nascher (16. September 2013)

Ich weiß, die Surly ist günstig und erfüllt ihren Zweck, hatte Sie auch mal an einem Rad.

Aber ich würde dann doch zu einer Starrgabel mit "Federgabel-Optik" raten


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. September 2013)

Ich find die obere schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jumo (16. September 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Cooler Radständer, ist der selbstgebaut oder kann man den irgdwo kaufen? Mir fällt immer das Rad beim Abspritzen im Garten um.



Ja der selbstgemacht


----------



## katzebulli (16. September 2013)

Die Surly-Gabel war ein super Angebot 69,90


----------



## Keks_nascher (17. September 2013)

Ist natürlich wie so vieles Geschmackssache, aber hier zum Vergleich mal mit meiner alten Surly. Der Übergang zum Steuerrohr ist so .... seltsam.





Und beim Slide ist der Monarch RT3 jetzt eingebaut, Fox Frei


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. September 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Und beim Slide ist der Monarch RT3 jetzt eingebaut, Fox Frei



Na dann bitte einmal den Vergleichsbericht Fox/Monarch im Slide Thread abliefern.


----------



## FitzeFatze75 (20. September 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (20. September 2013)

mal wieder was von meinem slide .... neuer tourentauglicher hinterreifen (minion dhf 2.5) und luftkammer im RP23 verkleinert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (20. September 2013)

Heute mal in den Wäldern von Oberfranken (Bayern) unterwegs.


----------



## Wurzelschrat (20. September 2013)

Schöne Bikes..


----------



## frx_Bender (20. September 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal wieder was von meinem slide ....


 
schöne Stimmung, besonders auf dem ersten Bild!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. September 2013)

@ FizeFatze
Hier müssen die Moderatoren mal eingreifen !
Während "normale" Menschen arbeiten müssen, solches Bildmaterial zu posten ist unverschämt und unangemessen !
Über ein Feierabend-Rad-Waldbild ist nichts zu sagen, aber ein
geiles Slide und das noch am Gardasee ... pfui


----------



## Robby2107 (20. September 2013)

Der Saugrasweg oberhalb von Weerberg/Tirol.
Ein absolut klasse Singletrail!


----------



## mx-action (23. September 2013)

Meine "Radon Familie" hat Nachwuchs bekommen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (24. September 2013)

Wie ist die Dh Feile?


----------



## mx-action (24. September 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Dh Feile?



Ich komme sehr gut damit klar, an den langen Radstand muß man sich bei engen Streckenabschitten erst gewöhnen, außerdem habe ich es relativ leicht bekommen (unter 18Kg).


----------



## lonleyrider (24. September 2013)

jj


----------



## Jance (25. September 2013)

las mich raten ?!?!!!?!?  
*
ZR Team Kid 24  *

*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (25. September 2013)

Dort wo das Rad hingehört....


----------



## wildkater (25. September 2013)

@hesc:
Nockberge?


----------



## hesc (25. September 2013)

wildkater schrieb:


> @_hesc_:
> Nockberge?


 
Wow, verdammt gutes Auge... 
Genauer gesagt auf der Brunnach-Alm auf 1908m (St. Oswald).


----------



## Tomak (25. September 2013)

Sehr schön.......

Sieht mir nach einem lohnenswerten Gebiet aus. Alles da, nicht so brutal steil, schöne Trails 

Wenn du das bestätigen kannst, muss ich mal meine nächste Kurzurlaubsplanung überdenken. 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wildkater (25. September 2013)

hesc schrieb:


> Wow, verdammt gutes Auge...
> Genauer gesagt auf der Brunnach-Alm auf 1908m (St. Oswald).


War da vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr - allerdings "nur" zum Wandern. Das mit dem guten Auge wundert mich selbst, hat sich aber irgendwie eingeprägt 

Verdammt schöne Gegend...


----------



## slowlifter (25. September 2013)

@hesc

wenn ich mich nicht vergucke, hast du die Leitungsführung für die Reverb nicht komplett am Oberrohr genutzt. Wo bildet sich den die Schlaufe der Leitung wenn du absenkst?


----------



## hesc (26. September 2013)

Tomak schrieb:


> Sehr schön.......
> 
> Sieht mir nach einem lohnenswerten Gebiet aus. Alles da, nicht so brutal steil, schöne Trails
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt von Allem etwas, d.h. eher gemütlich, eher steil, schöne gemütliche Pfade, aber auch knackige Trails. Mir gefällt die Gegend echt gut. Ist definitv eine Reise wert .
Gute Routen findet man auch unter nockbike.com.


----------



## hesc (26. September 2013)

slowlifter schrieb:


> @_hesc_
> 
> wenn ich mich nicht vergucke, hast du die Leitungsführung für die Reverb nicht komplett am Oberrohr genutzt. Wo bildet sich den die Schlaufe der Leitung wenn du absenkst?


 
Du hast recht, ich hab am Oberrohr die letzte Leitungsführung nicht eingehängt. Wenn ich das mache, wird beim Absenken die Leitung sehr stark gekrümmt. In der jetzigen Form, bildet sich eine größere Schlaufe (unter dem Sitz, geht fast runter bis zum Dämpfer aber ohne starke Krümmung) und das gefällt mir irgendwie besser.


----------



## aquanaut96 (26. September 2013)

hesc schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich hab am Oberrohr die letzte Leitungsführung nicht eingehängt. Wenn ich das mache, wird beim Absenken die Leitung sehr stark gekrümmt. In der jetzigen Form, bildet sich eine größere Schlaufe (unter dem Sitz, geht fast runter bis zum Dämpfer aber ohne starke Krümmung) und das gefällt mir irgendwie besser.



Da hast du halt aber dann auch wieder die Gefahr, dass sich die Leitung in der Wippe verklemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (26. September 2013)

Bei mir bildet sich die Schlaufe so, dass sie auf der linken wippe den lack abschleift (lässt sich durch abkleben verhindern) und insbesondere im wiegetritt stoert. Ggf. ist dein Leitungsführung ein Alternative. Werde ich mal testen.


----------



## Steffi9184 (29. September 2013)

Heute nochmal spontan im Wald unterwegs gewesen - das schöne Wetter genießen


----------



## wellness_28 (30. September 2013)

Ich bin am Samstag mit einem Freund ne kleine Runde gefahren.
Wie findet ihr die farblich auf den Hinterbau abgestimmte Pedale und Lenker ? Too much oder sieht es OK aus ?


----------



## Wurzelschrat (30. September 2013)

Die Züge noch in der Farbe wären Bombe


----------



## filiale (30. September 2013)

Meine Meinung: Der Lenker paßt zu den Decals am Oberrohr und harmoniert zusammen. Der Hinterbau am anderen Ende des Bike ist für sich gesehen auch nett. Beides jeweils am Ende des Bikes. Daher sind die Pedale zuviel. Sie wirken unruhig. Einfach too much. Wenn Du die Züge auch noch blau machst ist keine Linie mehr drin weil die Züge kreuz und quer verlegt sind. In schwarz fallen sie nicht auf und das ist gut so.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. September 2013)

mal wieder bewegte bilder vom slider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (30. September 2013)




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (30. September 2013)

Das nenne ich mal eine Aussicht.


----------



## Beaumont (30. September 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal wieder bewegte bilder vom slider



Cooles Video, bis auf die Musik aber das ist hald Geschmackssache! 
Kopfperspektive hätte noch gut reingepasst aber ansonsten Top!


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (30. September 2013)

Mein Slide in Ligurien 
















@ darkJST
Schönes Foto - so eine Weitsicht hätte ich da oben auch gerne gehabt, aber der Plattfuss und Regen war auch toll


----------



## Themeankitty (30. September 2013)

Die ZTR Flow EX Felgen in weiß schauen richtig gut aus


----------



## Sixday86 (1. Oktober 2013)

@Asphaltfahrer: Hast Du die Führung für die Reverb selbst gebohrt?


----------



## trail_desire (1. Oktober 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag mit einem Freund ne kleine Runde gefahren.
> Wie findet ihr die farblich auf den Hinterbau abgestimmte Pedale und Lenker ? Too much oder sieht es OK aus ?
> 
> Fast perfekt....für mich müsste da an der Gabel noch was blau  sein...nicht die ganze Gabel. Der Fox Aufkleber in Hellblau wäre toll..


Fast perfekt....für mich müsste da an der Gabel noch was blau  sein...nicht die ganze Gabel. Der Fox Aufkleber in Hellblau wäre toll..


----------



## frx_Bender (1. Oktober 2013)

@wellness_28: Sieht echt gut aus mit dem Lenker, aber die Pedale finde ich auch too much. Züge würde ich auch schwarz lassen!
  @darkJST: schöne Aussicht! Da stand ich vor ca. 7 Jahren auch schon.. allerdings habe ich mich da noch nicht fürs Mountainbiken interessiert..


----------



## wellness_28 (1. Oktober 2013)

Danke für eure Meinungen.
Dann werd ich wohl doch auf schwarze Flats wechseln. Schade, dass ich die blauen Pedale jetzt neu gekauft habe :-/

lg wellness


----------



## wild-one (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde die blauen lassen. Sieht insgesamt immer noch stimmig aus und nicht zu klitschbunt. Wenn du sie schon mal gekauft hast, dann kannst du sie ja erstmal abfahren und dann immer noch wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja, werde ich machen. Wäre Quatsch gleich nochmal neue zu kaufen. Zumal die blauen eh schon paar Kratzer weg haben jetzt


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. Oktober 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Kam gestern mit DHL. Vorerst gibts nur den schnöden Karton zu sehen, weil da erst noch an der Optik gearbeitet wird
> Und wenn es fertig ist, dann könnt ihr loslegen....mit den Komentaren.
> Immerhin hab ich bis heute morgen um 3.00 Uhr im Wohnzimmer am Bike rumgeschraubt



Was jetzt ??
macht hier ein Fass auf ... was is es geworden ?


----------



## Beaumont (2. Oktober 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Was jetzt ??
> macht hier ein Fass auf ... was is es geworden ?



War wohl nix drin?!


----------



## lonleyrider (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin noch mit dem Umbau beschäftigt...dauert noch etwa 2 Wochen und 3 Sechserpack Bier....und einige Schrauberstunden im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Markdierk (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe du wartest auf neue Teile, sonst würde ich raten, dass du dir ein neues Bike baust


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2013)

2 Wochen und nur 3 sechserpacks ? Kein Wunder das das so lange dauert, da stimmt das Verhältnis nich ! 2 Tage und 3 sechser.... dann fluppt dat schon eher !


----------



## Sephiras (3. Oktober 2013)

Radon ZR Team 5.0 2012


----------



## Sephiras (3. Oktober 2013)

Radon ZR Team 5.0 2013


----------



## afireinside1988 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hier mein neues Slide 150 8.0 2014 bei seinem ersten Test im Trailcenter Rabenberg. Das Bike macht echt Laune!   

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (4. Oktober 2013)

Neues Cockpit: kürzerer Vorbau 
Ach ja, und Flatpedals zum testen. Wenn ich's gut damit finde, werde ich mir evtl. noch weiße leisten. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Oktober 2013)

Slide 160 beim Enduro Race


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

so, und jetzt noch bewegte bilder dazu


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Bilder haste, auch in deinem Album.  
Wie viele Videokameras klebst du denn beim Rennen ans Bike?


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

danke 

und wegen der cam ... da ein enduro rennen ja meist über mehrere stages geht 
mach ich die cam immer mal wieder wo anders hin und beim training variiere ich auch


----------



## Tharen (6. Oktober 2013)

... mein Skeen ...






keine Ahnung ob noch was geändert werden muß. 
Außer noch andere Reifen für herbstliche Feld-und Waldwege. 
Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (7. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Skeen in Tirol


----------



## afireinside1988 (10. Oktober 2013)

Die Slides 150 8.0 2014 von mir und meinem Kumpel bei ihrem ersten Ausritt nach dem Kauf...natürlich im Trailcenter Rabenberg


----------



## haekel72 (10. Oktober 2013)

Schöne(s) Bike(s). Gott sei Dank sind die Pedale verschieden^^


----------



## s37 (10. Oktober 2013)

mein treues skeen


----------



## aquanaut96 (10. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön. Wo ist das?


----------



## danie-dani (10. Oktober 2013)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Die Slides 150 8.0 2014 von mir und meinem Kumpel bei ihrem ersten Ausritt nach dem Kauf...natürlich im Trailcenter Rabenberg



Wie zufrieden seit ihr/du mit dem Bike?!? Welche Größe habt ihr?!? Sollten die 150er Slide's nicht innenverlegte Züge haben?!?


----------



## afireinside1988 (10. Oktober 2013)

Wir haben beide den 20" Rahmen genommen, ich bin 1,84m groÃ, bei mir passt das perfekt, besser als mein 20" ZR Team Rahmen.
Laut Radon gibts die innenverlegten ZÃ¼ge wohl erst bei den hÃ¶herwertigeren Serien, also ab Slide 150 9.0
Ich finde es auch etwas schade, dass das von Radon nicht explizit so kommuniziert wurde, man kann es hÃ¶chstens daran erahnen, dass bei den Specs auf der Website beim 8.0 die normale Reverb gelistet ist und bei den teureren Slides dann die Reverb Stealth.
Ich bin aber ehrlich gesagt ganz froh darÃ¼ber, dass es keine innenverlegten ZÃ¼ge hat, das erleichtert die Wartung doch um einiges und auÃerdem sind die ZÃ¼ge auch ganz ordentlich verlegt, die AuÃnahme war da bei mir der Zug fÃ¼r den Lockout der Gabel, dieser war nicht gekÃ¼rzt und war eine riesige Schlaufe am Lenker, habe ich aber selbststÃ¤ndig behoben.

Insgesamt bin ich absolut Zufrieden mit dem Bike, mehr Fully bekommt man fÃ¼r 2000â¬ wohl sonst bei keinem anderen Hersteller.
Nicht ganz so Zufrieden bin ich aber mit der Montage/Endmontage von Radon, da gab es Kleinigkeiten zu beanstanden:

-wie gesagt die Sache mit dem Lockout-Remote, der Zug war zu lang, die Endkappe fiel nach dem ersten Trail ab und der Zug ging dadurch auf bis der Remote schlieÃlich garnicht mehr funktionierte
Habe ich zu Hause dann selbst behoben, Zug gekÃ¼rzt, neu eingespannt und neue Endkappe drauf, jetzt funktioniert der Lockout, mal sehen wie lange, Ã¤lter als ein Dreiviertel Jahr ist bei mir noch nie ein RockShox-Lockout-Remote geworden, irgendwas geht bei den Dingern immer kaputt.

- Ich habe mir im Radon Center in Bonn gleich einen Fat Albert 2,4" Evo VR montieren lassen, dabei wurde vergessen, die Ventilschutzkappe wieder auf das Ventil zu schrauben. Habe ich leider erst beim Bike Ausladen im Erzgebirge gemerkt, aber so eine Kappe sollte ja nicht allzu teuer zu beschaffen sein

- Die Schaltung ist nicht wirklich optimal eingestellt, denke ich zumindest, ist mein erster Direct Mount Umwerfer und kenne bisher nur Top-Swing.
Jedenfalls lassen sich auf dem groÃen Kettenblatt nur die 2 grÃ¶Ãten Ritzel schleiffrei schalten, danach berÃ¼hrt die Kette den Umwerfer. Gleiches Spiel auch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, auch da kommt es relativ schnell zum Schleifen der Kette am Umwerfer.
Bin bisher aber nicht dazu gekommen, die Schaltung neu einzustellen, ich hoffe, ich bekomm es genau so hin wie bei meinem Hardtail, da kann ich wirklich jede Kombination aus Kettenblatt und Ritzel schleiffrei fahren.

Auf dem Trail macht das Bike eine hervorragende Figur. Die Hinterbaukinematik ist top, kleine und groÃe StÃ¶Ãe werden toll weggefedert. Die Gabel funktioniert gut, da muss ich aber noch etwas mit dem richtigen Setup tÃ¼fteln. Die Reverb ist ein Segen, nie wieder ohne! Und die Bremsen machen auch einen sehr sehr guten Eindruck, kein Vergleich zu meinen alten Deore-OEM-Bremsen am ZR Team.

Das Bike macht echt spaÃ und ich bereue den Kauf bisher keine Sekunde.


----------



## danie-dani (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir für deinen Review  
Bin momentan noch mit nem 29er ZR Race 5.0 in Blau unterwegs, aber es soll n neues Fully werden. Das 8.0 hat es mir angetan. 

Na das mit der Remote ist natürlich ärgerlich, sollt eigentlich nicht bei der ersten Ausfahrt passieren, trotz des unschlagbaren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Nun gut... 

Bist du aus dem Erzgebirge und bist bis nach Bonn getuckert?


----------



## danie-dani (10. Oktober 2013)

Ist das Blau der Naben eigentlich fast identisch mit den decals?!? Kann man auf den Bildern schlecht erkennen. 

Wenn es das 8.0 werden soll überleg ich blaue pedale zuzulegen...


----------



## afireinside1988 (10. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Bist du aus dem Erzgebirge und bist bis nach Bonn getuckert?



Ich komme aus der Nähe von Leipzig. Das Slide wollte ich auf jeden Fall live in Bonn kaufen, da ich nciht einfach so mal 2000 ausgebe ohne auf dem Bike vorher gesessen zu haben, bin also bis nach Bonn getuckert um das Bike zu kaufen. Anschließend ging es dann über das lange Wochenende anfang Oktober mit meinem Kumpel ins Erzgebirge um das Slide auch gleich richtig fahren zu können, denn hier um Leipzig rum gibt es leider überhaupt keine Berge.

Die Naben würde ich als minimal heller als die Decals einschätzen. Die Fotos treffen die Farben eigentlich ziemlich realistisch.
Blaue Pedale würden am Slide sicher gut aussehen, ich hab mich aber mangels Verfügbarkeit für schwarze entschieden (auf den Fotos sind noch provisorisch meine roten Flats vom ZR Team montiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (10. Oktober 2013)

Bin in der Nähe von Riesa aufgewachsen, das kennst du ja sicherlich. Bin jetzt in Fulda sesshaft geworden, hab es also nicht ganz so weit nach Bonn. Will mit der Frau auch nach Bonn tuckern, sie bekommt das ZR Lady. Mal schauen was es für mich wird, Slide 150 8.0, Swoop 6.0 oder gar n Canyon, falls die mal ihre Details fürs Spectral AL veröffentlichen. 
Auf den Bilder "strahlen" die Naben förmlich, kann aber auch am Bildschirm liegen...


----------



## danie-dani (10. Oktober 2013)




----------



## mystik-1 (10. Oktober 2013)

s37 schrieb:


> mein treues skeen



wuerde mich auch interessieren wo das ist


----------



## Rubik (10. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 260378



Schöner Radon!


----------



## fissenid (11. Oktober 2013)

s37 schrieb:


> mein treues skeen


 
Ich würde sagen UINA Schlucht!


----------



## s37 (11. Oktober 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen UINA Schlucht!


 

richtig getippt! Alpencross war in der letzten Juni-Woche  Pannenfrei aber mit absolut nötigem Dämpferbuchsenwechsel danach


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. Oktober 2013)

@afireinside1988: Schöne Bikes  Aber die Vorbaulänge O_O Die sehen auf den Bildern aus wie 120 mm ^^ Wie lang sind die denn?


----------



## franzek (13. Oktober 2013)

Gestern beim CTF im Bergischen


----------



## 68erandy (13. Oktober 2013)

so hier stelle ich mein Hardtail auch mal vor :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68erandy (13. Oktober 2013)

So hier ist mein Hardtail


----------



## Jumo (13. Oktober 2013)

Bewegte Slide Bilder gibts übrigens hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hbdYBiD2VI"]Slide your way down, -HD- [Radon Slide 150] - YouTube[/nomedia]
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Newbiee (14. Oktober 2013)

Nordketten-Singletrail mit dem kleinen Radon


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Oktober 2013)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Nordketten-Singletrail mit dem kleinen Radon



und wie kommst du auf der Nordkette zurecht?


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ist nicht ohne der Nordketten-Singletrail. 
Wobei "Singletrail" etwas untertrieben ist. 

Bin mit dem Skeen nur einen Abschnitt runter und dann entschieden, das Ganze doch lieber zu lassen.
Vielleicht wenn ich mit dem Freerider nochmal in der Ecke bin. 

Sonst ist das aber eine absolut tolle Ecke zum biken.


----------



## Newbiee (14. Oktober 2013)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> und wie kommst du auf der Nordkette zurecht?



Ganz gut, desto öfter man fährt desto mehr Spaß machts 

Und zum Hochtreten ist die Nordkette auch gut (die Aussicht auf Innsbruck  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Oktober 2013)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Ganz gut, desto öfter man fährt desto mehr Spaß machts
> 
> Und zum Hochtreten ist die Nordkette auch gut (die Aussicht auf Innsbruck  )



Ich bin aus Garmisch und die Nordkette war nie mein Fall. Darum Frag ich. Weder mit Dh Bike noch Enduro...


----------



## Kopernikus81 (14. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Mal schauen was es für mich wird, Slide 150 8.0, Swoop 6.0 oder gar n Canyon, falls die mal ihre Details fürs Spectral AL veröffentlichen.



Stehe vor der gleichen Wahl, die Canyon Website soll wohl morgen alle 2014 Daten bekommen. Das Slide 150 8.0 bin ich auf dem Oktoberfest bei Radon in Bonn Probe gefahren, tolles Bike!


----------



## danie-dani (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi Kopernikus81, nach welche Spectral hältst du Ausschau? Was fährst du momentan? Also Slide 150 8.0 find ich von der Ausstattung schonmal klasse. Hätte am liebsten gern ein Raw Rahmen, mal schauen ob ich bei Spectral Glück habe... Und dein Eindruck von dem Bike?


----------



## Kopernikus81 (14. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Hi Kopernikus81, nach welche Spectral hältst du Ausschau? Was fährst du momentan? Also Slide 150 8.0 find ich von der Ausstattung schonmal klasse. Hätte am liebsten gern ein Raw Rahmen, mal schauen ob ich bei Spectral Glück habe... Und dein Eindruck von dem Bike?



Mein Limit sind leider 2.000 Daher käme nur das Spectral 6.0 in Frage.
Muss es aber erst mal fahren, habe bisher noch kein 650b Rad ausprobiert.
Im Vergleich hat das Slide 8.0 mit Sicherheit die bessere Ausstattung alleine schon wg. der Reverb Stütze...

Momentan fahre ich noch ein Canyon Yellowstone Hardtail, hätte damals allerdings lieber ein Radon ZR Team gehabt, gab es aber nicht mehr mit 20" Rahmen...


----------



## danie-dani (14. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Ausstattung ist natürlich spitze beim Radon. Hatte mir auch 2000Euro als Limit gesetzt. Fahre momentan noch ein Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0 . Na mal gucken ob Canyon morgen ihre Palette offenlegt... Und der Eindruck vom Radon, konntest du bissl fahren oder nur draufgessen?!? Welche Farbe hast du im Auge?!?


----------



## Kopernikus81 (14. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Ja, Ausstattung ist natürlich spitze beim Radon. Hatte mir auch 2000Euro als Limit gesetzt. Fahre momentan noch ein Radon ZR Race 29er 5.0 . Na mal gucken ob Canyon morgen ihre Palette offenlegt... Und der Eindruck vom Radon, konntest du bissl fahren oder nur draufgessen?!? Welche Farbe hast du im Auge?!?



Ich bin das 150 8.0 in grau/blau u. das 130 29 8.0 schwarz gefahren. Dabei hat sich nochmal bestätigt, das ich  trotz meiner 1.89m niemals auf ein 29er steige.

Wenn würde ich das Slide auch in diesem grau/blau holen, sieht live noch  vielbesser aus, als auf den Fotos. Ich wäre auch gern noch das Swoop 6.0 gefahren, gibt's ja aber erst ab kw45. Ist die Frage wie geht das Swoop berghoch? Nervt das Mehrgewicht? Mal schauen. 
Wenn bei Radon u. bei Canyon alle Modelle auch verfügbar sind, fahre ich alle nochmal am selben Tag Probe u. dann wird eins mitgenommen!
Praktisch da ich in Koblenz arbeite u. in Richtung Bonn am Rhein wohne.

=)


----------



## danie-dani (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe es geht in die gleiche Richtung bei uns beiden. Bei Radon hab ich auch das Blau/grau auf dem Radar bzw das Swoop 6.0 . Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt ob es noch genug Uphillfähig ist. haekel72 hat geschrieben das es Top ist mit ein wenig Umbau, schauen wir mal wie man draufsitzt. Also du hältst mich auf dem laufenden, ja. Will Anfang November auch mal nach Bonn, die Frau bekommt n ZR Lady 7.0 und bei mir.... Mhh


----------



## derlippi (14. Oktober 2013)

Die Hände riechen noch nach Nitroverdünnung...


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Oktober 2013)

An der Bergstation der Nordkettenbahn.


----------



## danie-dani (15. Oktober 2013)

Cool, hat das ohne Probleme geklappt?!? Dachte immer die Decals sind unterm Klarlack?!? Das radon Logo würde auch abgehen?!? Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derlippi (15. Oktober 2013)

Jo hat sehr gut geklappt. 
Hatte zuerst Aceton ausprobiert aber das hat nicht gereicht um die decals vollständig zu entfernen. Es blieb immer eine art grauer Schatten zurück. Die Nitroverdünnung wirkt allerdings wunder. 
Bischen nervig ist das rausarbeiten des Radonschriftzugs. Aber mit durch abkleben mit ein paar Lagen Tesafilm ging es einigermaßen.


----------



## wildkater (15. Oktober 2013)

derlippi schrieb:


> Jo hat sehr gut geklappt.
> Hatte zuerst Aceton ausprobiert aber das hat nicht gereicht um die decals vollständig zu entfernen. Es blieb immer eine art grauer Schatten zurück. Die Nitroverdünnung wirkt allerdings wunder.
> Bischen nervig ist das rausarbeiten des Radonschriftzugs. Aber mit durch abkleben mit ein paar Lagen Tesafilm ging es einigermaßen.


Klappt echt mit Nitro? Wo hast Du das gekauft - Apotheke? Ich mach das bei meinem auch. sieht  aus!

PS: muss ich aber erst mal 1x komplett reinigen, vorher geht's aber am Wochenende noch mal in die ALPEN


----------



## haekel72 (15. Oktober 2013)

Und die Decals auf den Felgen? Wenn schon......


----------



## derlippi (15. Oktober 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Und die Decals auf den Felgen? Wenn schon......



Da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig.   das weiß findet man ja schön in den pedalen wieder

Und Nitroverdünnung einfach  aus dem Baumarkt


----------



## lonleyrider (18. Oktober 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Kam gestern mit DHL. Vorerst gibts nur den schnöden Karton zu sehen, weil da erst noch an der Optik gearbeitet wird
> Und wenn es fertig ist, dann könnt ihr loslegen....mit den Komentaren.
> Immerhin hab ich bis heute morgen um 3.00 Uhr im Wohnzimmer am Bike rumgeschraubt



So, hier nun das Ergebnis Steckt mehr Arbeit drin, als man glaubt!
Ich hoffe, es gefällt euch! Der schwarze Streifen Klebeband auf dem Unterrohr ist übrigens nur da, um meinen Namensaufkleber zu verdecken...


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2013)

was hast du getan!?!


----------



## lonleyrider (18. Oktober 2013)

Getauscht: Sattel, Sattelstütze, Sattelklemme, Kurbelschrauben, Bremsscheiben, Bremsscheibenschrauben, Lenker, Vorbeu, Aheadkappe, Griffe, BarEnds, Lenkerendkappen, Bremshüllen (Goodridge), Schaltaussenhüllen, diverse Schrauben getauscht, Spacer...das sollte es gewesen sein.
Ist halt so, das man bestellt und wieder zurückschickt / umtauscht, weil es nicht passt oder gefällt....irgendwie vergehen die Tage so schnell, daher dauert es halt!


----------



## dennis008 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich brauche mal euern Rat!

Will mir neuen Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe zulegen....
Nur bin ich mit den Farben bisschen überfordert.
- Vorbau rot, Lenker schwarz, Griffe schwarz/rot
- Vorbau schwarz Lenker rot
- oder alles schwarz lassen
- ......??
Hilfe  bitte helft mir!
Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar


----------



## mynoxin (18. Oktober 2013)

Wie würdest du es denn am liebsten machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis008 (18. Oktober 2013)

Die Tendenz geht zu: roter Vorbau, schwarzer Lenker, schwarze Griffe mit roten Alu-Klemmringen

Vobei ich auch über einen roten Lenker nachdenke.
Die Frage is nur, ob es dann nicht zu unruhig wirkt


----------



## mynoxin (18. Oktober 2013)

So wie du es sagst und wie es dir gefällt, ist's am besten  du bist Profi deines Geschmacks, kein anderer


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (18. Oktober 2013)

dennis008 schrieb:


> Die Tendenz geht zu: roter Vorbau, schwarzer Lenker, schwarze Griffe mit roten Alu-Klemmringen
> 
> Vobei ich auch über einen roten Lenker nachdenke.
> Die Frage is nur, ob es dann nicht zu unruhig wirkt



ich würde farblich mit den Griffen spielen, die sind schnell mal gewechselt.
Alles andere würde ich schwarz lassen.

@lonlyrider - ich finds gar nicht mal so schlecht !


----------



## katzebulli (18. Oktober 2013)

@lonleyrider,tolles Bike sieht 1A aus da hat sich das Schrauben gelohntauch die Farblichen Teile harmonieren Perfekt einziger Kritikpunkt sind die Lenkerhörnchen auf einem Riser ansonsten


----------



## lonleyrider (18. Oktober 2013)

Mach maximal den Vorbau rot, mehr nicht. Ein roter Lenker ist einfach zuviel!


----------



## Rubik (18. Oktober 2013)

Oft ist weniger mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2013)




----------



## danie-dani (20. Oktober 2013)

Moin Kopernikus, 

Und wie ist dein Eindruck zu Vorstellung des Spectrals?!? Hast du ne Idee ob die schon die Messe/Test-Event-Bikes im Laden stehen haben oder ob man sich bis Anfang des Jahres gedulden muß?!? Gruß Daniel


----------



## ryder71 (20. Oktober 2013)

Nun ein paar Bilder von meinem Slide. Unter anderem auf meinem Hausberg.

2013-07-22 14.03.08.jpg
2013-10-15 16.13.25.jpg
2013-10-15 16.13.43.jpg


----------



## Kopernikus81 (20. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Moin Kopernikus,
> 
> Und wie ist dein Eindruck zu Vorstellung des Spectrals?!? Hast du ne Idee ob die schon die Messe/Test-Event-Bikes im Laden stehen haben oder ob man sich bis Anfang des Jahres gedulden muß?!? Gruß Daniel



Hey,

also das Spectral 6.0 gefällt! 
soll ab Dez. in Koblenz zum testen bereit stehen. Dauert also noch etwas.
Lieferzeit dann sowieso März 2014

Allerdings ist das Swoop 6.0 momentan ja auch noch nicht verfügbar, wird ne schwere Entscheidung ob Radon o. Canyon


----------



## danie-dani (21. Oktober 2013)

Aber Spectral 6.0 und Swoop 6.0 kann man ja nicht wirklich vergleichen oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Realityb (21. Oktober 2013)

Gestern war mal wieder gewaschen. 





Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kopernikus81 (21. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Aber Spectral 6.0 und Swoop 6.0 kann man ja nicht wirklich vergleichen oder täusch ich mich da?



Das stimmt, das Spectral 6.0 müsst man mit dem Slide 150 8.0 u. Das Swoop 6.0 mit dem Tourqe EX vergleichen, wobei das Tourqe schon 200 über meinem Budget liegt.

Man muss wirklich mal nüchtern sein Einsatzgebiet beurteilen und sich demnach für ein Bike entscheiden.

Ich sehe das Spectral ein bißchen als besten Kompromiss, 27,5 ist die Mittlere Laufradgröße, 2,4 schon eine ordentliche Reifenbreite, Eine Reverb ist für 1.999 auch dabei.

Beim Slide wählt man hier zwischen 26 u. 29 Zoll, das 27,5 kommt ja nur mit Carbonrahmen u. Ab 2.999

Das Swoop ist natürlich super günstig, dafür schwerer, aber auch mehr Reserven im Downhill...


----------



## danie-dani (21. Oktober 2013)

Was ist denn dein Einsatzgebiet?!? Kannst du mal nÃ¤her drauf eingehen?!? Hab halt "Angst" das das Swoop nicht sooo tourenfÃ¤hig ist?!? Da sind Slide und Spectral schon besser aufgestellt in der Hinsicht. NatÃ¼rlich ist das Swoop in Richtung DH verlockend... Ach, Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen ð³


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (21. Oktober 2013)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> @_Asphaltfahrer_: Hast Du die Führung für die Reverb selbst gebohrt?




  Was genau meinst Du? Ich hab da nichts gebohrt 


Grüße


----------



## Kopernikus81 (21. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Was ist denn dein Einsatzgebiet?!? Kannst du mal nÃ¤her drauf eingehen?!? Hab halt "Angst" das das Swoop nicht sooo tourenfÃ¤hig ist?!? Da sind Slide und Spectral schon besser aufgestellt in der Hinsicht. NatÃ¼rlich ist das Swoop in Richtung DH verlockend... Ach, Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen ð³



Ja das geht mir auch so, also mal nÃ¼chtern betrachtet wÃ¼rde mir ein Tourenfully eigentlich reichen. Das Skeen gefÃ¤llt mir allerdings gar nicht u. wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe dann kann das Rad auch einige Reserven mitbringen. Meine Touren sind 80% Feld/Waldwege 20% Trail/schmale Pfade. Also daher eher Slide als Skeen u. Spectral als Nerve. Alles was danach kommt ist wirklich Ã¼berdimensioniert, aber macht bestimmt trotzdem SpaÃ.
Was auf jeden Fall sein Muss ist ne Reverb StÃ¼tze, will ich einfach haben.
Hinzu kommt das ich bei trockenem u. schÃ¶nen Wetter eher aufs Rennrad als aufs MTB steige. Es ist also oft nass u. matschig wenn ich im Wald unterwegs bin, dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tte ich dann auch gerne 2,4 Reifen mit nem richtigen Profil ala Muddy Mary o. Mud-King. Ich hab mir fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste Jahr auch mal einige Bikepark Besuche auf die Fahne geschrieben, da kann man die DH Reserven dann mal anstÃ¤ndig nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja auch ein typischer "Tourenfahrer". Fahre so zwischen 80 und 130 Km. Hauptsächlich Waldwege, Forstautobahnen, nur wenig verblockte Wege.
Hab mir jetzt das Skeen zugelegt und bin mal 40 KM gefahren, erstmal zum Test. 
Mich überzeugt das von der Geometrie absolut...


----------



## lonleyrider (23. Oktober 2013)

Heute das erste mal im Schlamm unterwegs gewesen.
Übrigens hab ich den Lenker gegen einen Flat getauscht. Schmal, aber genau passend!


----------



## Tharen (25. Oktober 2013)

und da waren nochmal einige Sonnenstrahlen...
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/ix/nx/ixnxql52caer/large_IMG_3745s.jpg?0

bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. 

2012er 8.0
12,5 kg bei RH 20 ist für meine Ansprüche (Wald- Feldwege und Straße) super i.O. 

Mein Team 2012er 6.0 wiegt mit RH 18 nur einige Gramm weniger.


----------



## lonleyrider (25. Oktober 2013)

Heute mal Tebartz van Elst besucht,hab geklingelt, hat aber niemand geöffnet! War wohl keiner zuhause


----------



## Hike_O (25. Oktober 2013)




----------



## katzebulli (25. Oktober 2013)

Der macht im moment Grundlagen-Beten in Rom


----------



## Rubik (26. Oktober 2013)

Heute, beim Ausflug zum Benther Berg.


----------



## peterpwn (27. Oktober 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Das Fahrwerk mittels CTD kastrieren? Hm. Ich würde es mit einer Verkleinerung der Luftkammer probieren.



wieso, man fährt doch laut FOX 70% im trail modus und rest halt nach einsatzgebiet. Die sagen zwar, dass es egal sei, welche stellung man fahre "set and forget" aber laut Entwickler ist Trail der "arbeitsmodus" und nicht Descent.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYQWaEv4oys"]FOX CTD Suspension System Introduction - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. Oktober 2013)

Du lässt dir also vom Entwickler sagen, welchen Modus du auf welchem Streckenabschnitt zu nutzen hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterpwn (27. Oktober 2013)

nein, ich meine damit nur, dass die gabel wohl die beste performance im hauptmodus (trail) hergibt, da sie für diesen Modus konstruiert wurde. mir isses ja egal welchen modus du nutzt, wollt damit nur sagen, dass die inginieure die Gabel und die performancekurve für trail modus entwickelt haben und sie im descent modus vllt. schön schwimmt und viel "arbeitet" aber halt nicht optimal, da zu weich für random waldweg.


----------



## majortom (27. Oktober 2013)

ZR Race, Neuaufbau auf nacktem Rahmen. Gefühlt sauschnell im Gegensatz zu meinem Cannondale Fully SV 700.







[/IMG]


----------



## Barsuk551 (27. Oktober 2013)

Radon Slide ED 160




















Gewicht 13,4 KG


----------



## Rubik (27. Oktober 2013)

Ð Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð±Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹?
Ð¢ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹Ð¼ÑÑ. 

Warum nicht lieber auf deutsch schreiben?
Es ist doch klar, dass das obige nicht verstanden wird.


----------



## Barsuk551 (27. Oktober 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Ð Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð±Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹?
> Ð¢ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð´Ðµ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð´ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹Ð¼ÑÑ.
> 
> Warum nicht lieber auf deutsch schreiben?
> Es ist doch klar, dass das obige nicht verstanden wird.



ÐÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸ Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ðº ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ, Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²ÐµÑÑÐ¸.

Ich leider entschuldigen sprechen kein Deutsch, ich werde versuchen, es zu Ã¼bersetzen.


----------



## invalid (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (27. Oktober 2013)

barsuk551 schrieb:


> ÐÑÐ¸Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸ Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ðº ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ, Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±ÑÑ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²ÐµÑÑÐ¸.
> 
> Ich leider entschuldigen sprechen kein deutsch, ich werde versuchen, es zu Ã¼bersetzen.



Ð¯ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð», Ð½Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð¤Ð¾ÑÑÐ¼. 
ÐÐ¾ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¼ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼, Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð±ÑÐ´Ñ Ð² Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð² ÐºÑÑÐ³Ðµ.


----------



## mynoxin (28. Oktober 2013)

Barsuk, ich konnts mir auch in deiner Sprache denken. Manche Teile passen eben nicht überall hin...
Lenkrad rockt natürlich


----------



## Barsuk551 (28. Oktober 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Barsuk, ich konnts mir auch in deiner Sprache denken. Manche Teile passen eben nicht überall hin...
> Lenkrad rockt natürlich



Ich verstehe kein Wort (


----------



## Barsuk551 (28. Oktober 2013)

verlassen ohne Beschreibung


----------



## mynoxin (28. Oktober 2013)

Lost in translation...
I read your Parts, so i knew what it's for. 
Back to Topic?


----------



## Barsuk551 (28. Oktober 2013)

FÃ¼gen Sie eine Beschreibung?

ÐÐ¾Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ?


----------



## Rubik (28. Oktober 2013)

Barsuk551 schrieb:


> FÃ¼gen Sie eine Beschreibung?
> 
> ÐÐ¾Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¾Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ?



ÐÐ°! Ja! Yes!


----------



## Barsuk551 (28. Oktober 2013)

rubik schrieb:


> ÐÐ°! Ja! Yes! :d


ok. ÐÐ¾Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð». :-DDDDD


----------



## Rubik (28. Oktober 2013)




----------



## haekel72 (28. Oktober 2013)

Zeigt her Eure Radons?!!!!!!!!!! Bilder hier her, keine Hieroglyphen die niemand versteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterpwn (28. Oktober 2013)

mein neues Slide 125 7.1 SL - noch ist alles original - Flat Pedals und n anderer Sattel kommen aber bald...
Eigentlich wollt ich mir ja bei meiner Größe (1,95m) n 29er holen, aber bei der Probefahr hab ich mich direkt in dieses Ding verliebt. Ausserdem wars sehr günstig, weil 2013 Modell.
Habe halt n 28er Crossrad für die langen Schotter- und Waldautobahnen. Das Mountainbike ist nur für die Action - da wo es hingehört. Fand das 26" viel agiler und leichter, als son 29er
flame on ! 









P.S. ich glaub ich muss die Gabel etwas weicher, bzw den Dämpfer hinten etwas härter einstellen wa ?


----------



## Keks_nascher (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Sattelhöhe . Rahmen zu klein?


----------



## peterpwn (28. Oktober 2013)

ne is 22 " fühl mich wohl. Der sattel ist auch extrem hoch. komm mit der ferse gerade eben aufs pedal. Für MTB kann man ja ruhig etwas entspannter einstellen.


----------



## lonleyrider (29. Oktober 2013)

Heute mal bei bestem Herbstwetter eine weite Tour gemacht!





Nach dem Sturm werden heute die Schäden beseitigt - Baum fällt!


----------



## haekel72 (9. November 2013)




----------



## Lry_ (9. November 2013)

Mein Slide über Wien 






Alles original, bleibt auch erstmal so, war schon ein riesen Sprung vom uralt billig HT zu dem Bike und bin mehr als happy


----------



## spech (9. November 2013)

Die ersten Kilometer ..


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (10. November 2013)

Also sry, aber das mit den Schutzblechen geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## spech (10. November 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Also sry, aber das mit den Schutzblechen geht ja mal gar nicht.



Du siehst doch : es geht !!

Meine Brille bleibt einigermaßen sauber und mein A....einigermaßen trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nufanrulez (10. November 2013)

Hi, hab ein schönes slide 8.0 2013 abzugeben da ich gern ein swoop kaufen möchte. Bike ist genialstens zu fahren und optisch ne Wucht! aber will dennoch ein swoop probieren...

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ide-150-8-0-2013-in-18-69988299?adId=69988299


----------



## OliverKaa (11. November 2013)




----------



## OliverKaa (11. November 2013)




----------



## Rubik (11. November 2013)

So sauber sah mein HT am Sa. aus.


----------



## Patzgen (11. November 2013)

Der Pfui-Hund is cool


----------



## OliverKaa (11. November 2013)

Patzgen schrieb:


> Der Pfui-Hund is cool


 
der Grund weshalbs ihn gibt jeoch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirk69 (11. November 2013)

Mein neues, nach langer Pause 

RADON ZR Race 29er 7.0


----------



## ryder71 (12. November 2013)

29.10.2013 in Tirol - unterwegs in heimischen Wäldern


----------



## aquanaut96 (12. November 2013)

ryder71 schrieb:


> 29.10.2013 in Tirol - unterwegs in heimischen Wäldern



Schöne Trails habt ihr. Wo genau in Tirol ist das? Und welchen Lenker hast du da montiert? Der ist doch nicht Serie, oder?


----------



## Rubik (12. November 2013)

Sieht auch so warm aus dort 
Aber das täuscht bestimmt nur


----------



## ryder71 (12. November 2013)

Lenker: Sixpack Leader
Temperatur: 7 Grad
Location: westl. Mittelgebirge (südl. von Innsbruck)


----------



## ipodmac23 (17. November 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


>



haekel72 Schickes Bike haste da. ist das das Radon zr race 29 6.0 sram von 2014? ich bin am überlegen mir das zu holen. was sagst du zu dem bike.
taugt der rahmen was wenn man das teil zu nem all mountain hardtail umbauen will mit 120mm federweg?


----------



## nen (17. November 2013)

Der Bikesaison '13 gebe ich noch ca. zwei Wochen, die Tourenski stehen parat


----------



## aquanaut96 (17. November 2013)

nen schrieb:


> Der Bikesaison '13 gebe ich noch ca. zwei Wochen, die Tourenski stehen parat




Bei uns liegt zwar noch kein Schnee, hat aber trotzdem nur +2°C. Erst so ab 1000m liegt hier bei uns Schnee (im Teegernseer Raum).


----------



## Kurbelfrank (17. November 2013)

Noch lädt das Wetter zum Fahren ein, das muss genutzt werden..


----------



## Guerill0 (19. November 2013)

Da waren noch ca 25 Grad mehr als heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2013)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Da waren noch ca 25 Grad mehr als heute...



Kein wunder bei dem kaputten Ofenrohr 
Das RAW am 7.0er gefällt 
Wasis das fürne Stütze ?


----------



## Guerill0 (20. November 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kein wunder bei dem kaputten Ofenrohr
> Das RAW am 7.0er gefällt
> Wasis das fürne Stütze ?



An der Nato Base waren nicht nur die Ofenrohre offen 
Sattelstütze is die hier:
http://www.zweirad-deutschland.de/S...attelstuetze_Pro_SP-T03_90001-2502069600.html
Zwar nicht leicht, aber funktioniert nach nun 9 Monaten Dauerrnutzung und Zero-Pflege tadellos.


----------



## peterpwn (20. November 2013)

Bist du mit der handhabung zufrieden ? Bin am überlegen ob man die Fernsteuerung braucht... So wie es aussieht ist bei deiner ja n großer Hebel unterm Sattel. Lässt der sich leicht und schnell bedienen ? Oder ist das eher nervig ?
Andersrum: Bist du glücklich dass du die 100 EUR gegenüber Rockshoxs reverb gespart hast ?


----------



## Guerill0 (20. November 2013)

Ich hatte an meinem Stereo ne KS i900. Da war gab's beim "Runterfahren" der Stütze ständig Probleme. Auch nach erfolgtem Service durch Händler. 
Dann hab ich kurz die Reverb von der Holden ausprobiert. War durchaus in Ordnung, aber das Kabel und der Trigger bieten schon wieder Angriffsfläche für defekte. Ich komm bei halbwegs hirnaktivierter & vorausschauender Fahrweise durchaus mit nem 1-sekündigen Sattelgriff klar und bin sowohl mit Handling als auch Performance von der XLC echt zufrieden. Für die dafür hingelegten 95 durchaus zu empfehlen.


----------



## Icetiger212 (20. November 2013)

Entlich ist´s fertig. Die neuen XT Bremsen sind echt ne Offenbarung. 
Am We noch n Crossline Vr ran und gut ist.
Wenn dann mal das Schaltwerk Flöten geht, wird ggf noch auf 2 x 10 umgebaut....


----------



## mynoxin (20. November 2013)

Sehe hier oft ältere Slide Modelle... Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ihr schonmal Lager des Rahmens gewartet/getauscht, etc habt? Danke


----------



## Mudsling3r (20. November 2013)




----------



## Mithras (20. November 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Sehe hier oft ältere Slide Modelle... Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ihr schonmal Lager des Rahmens gewartet/getauscht, etc habt? Danke








Slide ED von 2010 ... die Lager halten und laufen sauber


----------



## Icetiger212 (20. November 2013)

nö noch nie gtauscht. Die Laufen ganz geschmeidig. Schau jedes Jahr einmal nach, aber nix knarzt und knirscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (21. November 2013)

2011er ED, Lager laufen einwandfrei, nur die Dämpferbuchsen habe ich gegen welche von Herrn Huber getauscht.


----------



## mynoxin (22. November 2013)

Danke!


----------



## ofi (23. November 2013)

.


----------



## Mithras (23. November 2013)

Soo heut musste die Heidi mal wieder ran...


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. November 2013)

neulich ....





war ne schöne tour, ca 40km 1300hm @3h


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (23. November 2013)

Die Socken sind der Knaller 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. November 2013)

mit denen fahr ich im winter fast immer


----------



## reinsch1310 (26. November 2013)

Dann muss ich auch mal mein Bike zeigen. Foto (leider Handy) entstand im Allgäu auf der Hochgern Reibn Tour.
Bin mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden.

Edit: Jetzt hat das Einbinden hoffentlich geklappt.

Gruß,
Reinsch


----------



## darkJST (26. November 2013)

.


----------



## Robby2107 (26. November 2013)

Sommerurlaub in Tirol, nähe Innsbruck. 
Das Bild ist unterhalb vom Kuhmesser auf dem Loassattel entstanden.


----------



## EmHaTe (26. November 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Soo heut musste die Heidi mal wieder ran...



Kannst Du bitte was zum Rücklicht sagen ? Ich suche gerade eins.. aber die Klingel.


----------



## darkJST (26. November 2013)

Nördlich:





und südlich des Alpenhauptkamms:


----------



## mynoxin (27. November 2013)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte was zum Rücklicht sagen ? Ich suche gerade eins.. aber die Klingel.



Müsste nen lezyne sein? Bei sm-Parts mal gesehen


----------



## Mithras (27. November 2013)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte was zum Rücklicht sagen ? Ich suche gerade eins.. aber die Klingel.


 
Die klingel is optisch ätzend aber leider oft genug nötig. 

Rük und Frontlicht sind Lezyne Femto Drive, taugt nicht um etwas zu sehen aber schon ganz gut um gesehen zuv werden. Gibt es in verschiedenen Farben, passen sich optisch ganz gut ein, werden mit zwei Knopfzellen betrieben die aber ne Weile halten (30h Betrieb ca.) und für wenig Geld beim Bücherversandriesen im 20iger Pack nachgeordert werden können)
Rücklicht könnte noch besser zur Seite strahlen, dass is ein Manko.


----------



## EmHaTe (27. November 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Müsste nen lezyne sein? Bei sm-Parts mal gesehen


 


Mithras schrieb:


> Die klingel is optisch ätzend aber leider oft genug nötig.
> 
> Rük und Frontlicht sind Lezyne Femto Drive, taugt nicht um etwas zu sehen aber schon ganz gut um gesehen zuv werden. Gibt es in verschiedenen Farben, passen sich optisch ganz gut ein, werden mit zwei Knopfzellen betrieben die aber ne Weile halten (30h Betrieb ca.) und für wenig Geld beim Bücherversandriesen im 20iger Pack nachgeordert werden können)
> Rücklicht könnte noch besser zur Seite strahlen, dass is ein Manko.


 
Danke.

Brauche nur ein "Not"-Rücklicht, wenn die Tour doch mal länger dauert.
Für die Front habe ich nen' Chinaböller.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. November 2013)

mal eins vom "Gipfel" der Sophienhöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (27. November 2013)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Brauche nur ein "Not"-Rücklicht, wenn die Tour doch mal länger dauert.
> Für die Front habe ich nen' Chinaböller.


 
Ich habe als Rücklicht von Sigma den Cuberider II. Das hat auch Seitenabstrahlung und man wir gut gesehen. Kann man in der Bucht gebraucht oder neu ganz günstig schießen.


----------



## aquanaut96 (27. November 2013)

Ich hab als Notrücklicht das hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Smart-221500-R...qid=1385562668&sr=1-12&keywords=fahrrad-licht
Das ist günstig, man wird gut gesehen und die Batterie hält ewig. Ich steck des Teil aber immer an den Rucksack hin, da ich bisher jedes Rücklicht, dass ich am Rad hatte verloren hab im Gelände, weil ichs nie runter gemacht hab.


----------



## EmHaTe (27. November 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Ich habe als Rücklicht von Sigma den Cuberider II. Das hat auch Seitenabstrahlung und man wir gut gesehen. Kann man in der Bucht gebraucht oder neu ganz günstig schießen.





aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Ich hab als Notrücklicht das hier:
> http://www.amazon.de/Smart-221500-R...qid=1385562668&sr=1-12&keywords=fahrrad-licht
> Das ist günstig, man wird gut gesehen und die Batterie hält ewig. Ich steck des Teil aber immer an den Rucksack hin, da ich bisher jedes Rücklicht, dass ich am Rad hatte verloren hab im Gelände, weil ichs nie runter gemacht hab.



Cuberider und das Andere sind beide mit Halterung und mir zu klobig.
Wollte wirklich nur was leichtes, kleines für den Bikerucksack um im Bedarfsfall auf den letzten 2Km Straße nach der Tour gesehen zu werden

Hab' mir im  Online-Bücherhandel die hier bestellt.








Sorry für's große Bild und das Off-Topic..


----------



## darkJST (27. November 2013)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> (...) für den Bikerucksack (...)



ist das aber gänzlich ungeeignet, nimm lieber eins mit Clip wie das von  @aquanaut96 oder eins von Blackburn. Das Sigma Tail Blazer ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## EmHaTe (27. November 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> ist das aber gänzlich ungeeignet, nimm lieber eins mit Clip wie das von  @aquanaut96 oder eins von Blackburn. Das Sigma Tail Blazer ist auch nicht schlecht.



Hehe..sorry, meinte auch nicht für *an* den Rucksack, sondern für *in* den Rucksack.

Und in dem ist es mit Trinkblase, Pannenspray, Ersatzschlauch, Multi-Tool, Chinaböller + Akku, Co2-Pumpe, Riegel und Handy schon recht voll.

Das kleine Ding ist im Blinkmodus auffällig genug und wird, wie gesagt, im Bedarfsfall für die letzten StraßenKm an die Sattelstütze geschnallt.


----------



## siebenacht (27. November 2013)

Ick hab die am Bike:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Knog-Beleuchtung-Strobe-hinten-dunkelgrau/dp/B002VJJLXA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1385571434&sr=8-5&keywords=led+knog"]Knog LED Beleuchtung Frog Strobe hinten[/ame]

Bezahlbar, einfache Montage, leicht, klein, am Tage unauffällig (schwarz auf schwarzen Bike) und im Dunkeln schön auffällig rot und hell und Batterie hält im Blinkmodus auch sehr lange.

Gruß 78


----------



## peterpwn (27. November 2013)

ich hab das hier. Da ich zwei räder habe und dank der Befestigung schnell switchen kann. ausserdem Sgma Markenware und sehr sehr klein & handlich. gut vorne ist es auch eher zum gesehen werden als zum sehen, aber für mich reichts [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004CJ81MO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B004CJ81MO&linkCode=as2&tag=xk37492-21[URL="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004CJ81MO/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B004CJ81MO&linkCode=as2&tag=xk37492-21"]Amazon SIGMA Lampenset 15,99 EUR"]SIGMA SPORT Beleuchtungsset Micro Combo: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## wildkater (27. November 2013)

Ich hab das: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Knog-Beleuchtung-Gekko-hinten-schwarz/dp/B001N86430/ref=sr_1_7?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1385584690&sr=1-7&keywords=Knog"]Knog LED Beleuchtung Gekko hinten, schwarz: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Gefallen tut mir aber das besser:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Lezyne-Fahrradbeleuchtung-LED-Femto-Drive/dp/B008R5ONU8/ref=sr_1_14?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1385584766&sr=1-14&keywords=Knog"]Lezyne Fahrradbeleuchtung LED Femto Drive Rear black: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Robby2107 (27. November 2013)

Bilder!! 

Hier nochmal ein Versuch (nachdem gestern etwas schief gelaufen ist) mit dem Bild vom Loassattel in der Nähe von Innsbruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (5. Dezember 2013)

Sind ja mal wieder sehr sehr leckere Räder dabei.
(war ne weile nicht hier)
Werde meines demnächst auch etwas verändern.


----------



## dennis008 (11. Dezember 2013)




----------



## P-Ralle (12. Dezember 2013)

Radon Slide 150 E1 2014


----------



## tom194 (12. Dezember 2013)

Mein Slide 140 in Nauders/Tirol


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (12. Dezember 2013)

Da ich heute mal endlich etwas früher Feierabend machen konnte, und meine Lieben zufällig auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt sind ;-) Habe ich ein klein wenig verändern können.

Ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber das ist man ja eh nie so wirklich.
Hier mal 1-2 Handybilder ....























- iDevices & Tapatalk -

Ps. Tapatalk manscht die Bilder aber schon ganz schön herum


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn man nicht viel davon sieht, Slide 8.0 in Action


Greets 
Hubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (13. Dezember 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Da ich heute mal endlich etwas früher Feierabend machen konnte, und meine Lieben zufällig auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt sind ;-) Habe ich ein klein wenig verändern können.
> 
> Ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber das ist man ja eh nie so wirklich.
> Hier mal 1-2 Handybilder ....
> ...



 Gefällt mir mit weißem Lenker/Vorbau gut. Ich finde nur, der Spacer unter dem recht voluminösen Vorbau sieht irgendwie zu zierlich aus. Den würde ich entweder rausnehmen, so dass der Vorbau direkt auf dem Steuersatz sitzt oder mal schauen, ob es einen Spaßer mit etwas größerem Außendurchmesser gibt, wenn Du die zusätzliche Höhe unbedingt brauchst.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. Dezember 2013)

@hepp

Ja da hast Du recht ... auch die Kappe oben passt nicht ganz.
beim Original Vorbau wird die mehr versenkt wie jetzt. Habe aber schon bei meinem Kumpel bescheid gegeben das er mir ne passende mitbringt.

Habe das mit den Bildern nochmals versucht .....





(Griffe kommen aber wahrscheinlich schwarze rann. Da die Weißen immer gleich so verratzt aussehen.)


----------



## Kurbelfrank (16. Dezember 2013)

Sorry für die Qualität..
Neuer LRS im Zuge des "Winterschlafs"


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (16. Dezember 2013)

Das nenne ich mal Christbaumschmuck


----------



## haekel72 (16. Dezember 2013)

Kurbelfrank schrieb:


> Sorry für die Qualität..
> Neuer LRS im Zuge des "Winterschlafs"



Warum neuer LRS? Was ist mit dem alten DT Swiss?


----------



## Kurbelfrank (16. Dezember 2013)

Der steht geputzt eine Etage höher in meiner, von der Frau genehmigten, "Bike Bastel Ecke" Ist zwar nur ein kleineres Upgrade was die Maulweite betrifft, aber hab den Haven zu nem guten Preis bekommen


----------



## haekel72 (16. Dezember 2013)

Okay, ich suche den Easton Havoc in Orange


----------



## SnakeEye (16. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Wochenende in Heidelberg!
Ideales Wetter ;-)





Luftdruck OK!





Sicht OK!





Schnee lecker!





Alles Gut!


----------



## aquanaut96 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal mein Slide nach der heutigen Tour auf dem Hometrail bei +8° im Abendlicht (um 4 Uhr Nachmittags):
















Wie man erkennen kann war es etwas matschig. Sorry für die schlechte Quali. Ich hatte nur das Handy dabei und die Lichtverhältnisse waren nicht so optimal.
Bisher hab ich den Lanker gegen einen Spank Spike und den Vorbau gegen einen Revers Components XC mit 60mm getauscht.
Im Februar folgen dann noch die Laufräder. Da kommen dann Acros 74 Naben in blau mit CX-Ray Speichen, blauen Nippeln und Flow EX Felgen rein.


----------



## peterpwn (16. Dezember 2013)

hahaha war heute auch raus. und ich dachte schon, dass meins schlimm aussieht  Auf ner Skala von 1 bis 10 bist noch ca 1 Nummer dreckiger  Dafür bin ich in dem Schlamm weggerutscht und mit ca 15 kmh gegen nen Baum geknallt. Gute Nachricht: Rad noch heil. Bein tut aber höllisch weh, kann kaum sitzen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hin gelegt hab ich mich zum Glück nicht, aber ich musste ein paar Mal anhalten um die Reifen freizumachen. Das hat immer wieder blockiert. Auf den Bildern sind die Reifen nur schon so sauber weil ich da schon fast zu Hause war und immer 5 km Asphalt zu fahren habe vom Wald zurück.
Im Februar gibts dann nochmal Bilder mit den neuen Laufrädern.


----------



## TEs... (16. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem Slide auf seiner ersten Runde...









 Macht richtig Laune das Bike!


----------



## Kurbelfrank (16. Dezember 2013)

Sieht schon geil aus mit den orangefarbenen Elementen


----------



## danie-dani (16. Dezember 2013)

Moin TEs, fahre das gleiche Slide wie du und bin ebenfalls sehr begeistert. Kannst du mir nen gefallen tun und mal an deinen Sattel rütteln und schauen ob der "Spiel" hat. Meiner "wakelt" wenn ich ihn an der spitze und hinten anfasse und dann bewege... Ist das bei dir auch der Fall, bzw Frage an alle, was kann das sein?!? 

Beste Grüße, Daniel


----------



## TEs... (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi Daniel,

war gerade schauen, es gibt in der Tat ein minimales seitliches Spiel, also die Spitze des Sattels lässt sich ca. 1 mm zur Seite bewegen. 

Das kommt meines Erachtens von der Reverb. Mein anderes Bike (auch mit Reverb) hat das auch.


Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jayjaynika (16. Dezember 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Slide nach der heutigen Tour auf dem Hometrail bei +8° im Abendlicht (um 4 Uhr Nachmittags):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macht das biken noch spaß bei soviel Matsch?


----------



## Beaumont (16. Dezember 2013)

jayjaynika schrieb:


> Macht das biken noch spaß bei soviel Matsch?



Das biken bestimmt aber ob die Bikewäsche danach dann auch soviel Spaß macht?


----------



## Guerill0 (16. Dezember 2013)

Swoop und Slide posen in Ligurien.
Btw. weiß einer ob's für die KS ein Abschlusskappendingens in orange gibt?


----------



## peterpwn (16. Dezember 2013)

Welche Sattelstütze?  Happy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (16. Dezember 2013)

peterpwn schrieb:


> Welche Sattelstütze?  Happy?







Das sollte orange werden. Irgendwelche Eloxierfetischisten ne Ahnung?
  @peterpwn:
Meine is die hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27288_SP-T03-Pro-Sattelstuetze-ohne-Remote-.html
war die komplette Saison ohne jegliche Wartung in Benutzung und funktioniert tadellos. Würde sie ohne Bedenken weiterempfehlen.


----------



## danie-dani (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi Thomas, 

Danke für das schnelle Feedback. 

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## aquanaut96 (16. Dezember 2013)

Meine Reverb hat auch minimales seitliches Soiel. Beim Fahren fällt das aber nicht auf. Solange das Spiel nicht zu groß wird oder sich gar der Sattel löst würde ich mir nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. 
 @Beaumont &  @jayjaynika : 
Das biken hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenns ein bisschen rutschig war. Die Wäsche danach war aber wirklich ein Albtraum. Ich hab mit Gartenschlauch und Reiniger eine 3/4 Stunde gebraucht, bis alles unten war. Normalerweise brauche ich mit Einwirkzeit des Reinigers 10 min für das ganze Bike.


----------



## danie-dani (17. Dezember 2013)

Danke fürs Feedback. 

Könnt ihr mir bei einer anderen Baustelle behilflich sein. Beim Bremsen an der Vorderachse habe ich so eine Art Summen. Klingt wie ein leichter leiser Leerlauf, ich vermute es kommt von dem rock Shox Hebel der Steckachse. Und ich habe ein sehr sehr lautes klingeln der Vorseren Bremsscheibe (im Slide Thread habe ich das schonmal beschrieben). 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Beste Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Nezzar (18. Dezember 2013)

Fotos!

Ist noch alles im Auslieferungszustand, von den Marshguards mal abgesehen. Da werd ich den hinteren aber wohl wieder abmontieren. Ich hatte mir da eigentlich ein wenig Schutz für den Umwerfer erhofft. Das funktioniert aber nicht halb so gut, wie ich's mir vorgestellt hatte :/
Bitte keine Kommentare zur Zugverlegung der Reverb


----------



## aquanaut96 (18. Dezember 2013)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Bitte keine Kommentare zur Zugverlegung der Reverb




Doch! Ich hab die Leitung an meinem Slide nämlich genauso verlegt, was man auf meinen Bildern oben durch den ganzen Schlamm leider nicht so gut erkennt.
Bei mir funzt das so nämlich ziemlich gut. Es bildet sich keine Schlaufe beim Absenken und die Leitung wird auch nicht abgeknickt.
Kann ich von daher an alle empfehlen, die so wie ich zu faul waren die Leitung zu kürzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (18. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe meine Reverb-Leitung auch nicht gekürzt, und finde das es garnicht so auffällt. ?


----------



## Nezzar (18. Dezember 2013)

Hm, welche Rahmengröße ist das denn? Könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass das in L oder XL besser passt mit der Leitung. Meins ist nämlich M und hat dementsprechend ein kürzeres Oberrohr.

Über kurz oder lang (hehe) werd ich die Leitung aber wohl doch kürzen müssen. Mir gefällt die Schlaufe da an der Klemmung nämlich nicht. Die Leitung liegt nämlich auch direkt am Schnellspanner an, was vermutlich auf Dauer für die Leitung auch nicht gut ist


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (18. Dezember 2013)

Fahre en 20" Radel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2013)

mal so als Tip: die Oberseite der Wippe mit Schutzfolie abkleben, der Zug von der reverb läuft da genau drüber und beim einfedern stösst er immer von oben draufoder schleift an der Kante vorbei. Bei mir war da ruck zuck der Lack weg


----------



## Newbiee (18. Dezember 2013)

war auch mal wieder unterwegs:


----------



## invalid (19. Dezember 2013)

Mit neuem Rahmen, der alten Slide Rahmen war leider im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme verzogen. Aber dank super Service war schnell Ersatz da.  Die Tage kommt dann noch ein Spank Spike 777 EVO an den Vorbau und hoffentlich vor Sessionstart schlägt ein Monarch Plus Herz im Rahmendreieck.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2013)

Verzogen ? Durch Kaltverformung ?


----------



## invalid (19. Dezember 2013)

ja frag mich mal... Der Dämpfer hin jedoch schief im Rahmen, ich denke dass das schon bei der Auslieferung der Fall war, es ist aber halt erst später bei der Demontage aufgefallen und Radon wars scheinbar auch zu heiß, daher neuer Rahmen.


----------



## haekel72 (19. Dezember 2013)

TEs... schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> war gerade schauen, es gibt in der Tat ein minimales seitliches Spiel, also die Spitze des Sattels lässt sich ca. 1 mm zur Seite bewegen.
> 
> ...



Ja es kommt von der Reverb wird aber nicht mehr, hatte das von Anfang an und jetzt nach 2500km immer noch nicht mehr! Keine Sorge!


----------



## danie-dani (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo haekel72,

da bin ich ja beruhigt. Und danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (19. Dezember 2013)

Das minimale Spiel habe ich auch, und am Bike von meinem Bruder das gleiche. Daher würde ich es auch als normal abstempeln.


----------



## danie-dani (19. Dezember 2013)

Super das ihr alle mal an eure Sattels (was ist die Mehrzahl von Sattel?) gerüttelt habt, DANKE 

Könnt ihr mir bei einer anderen Baustelle behilflich sein. Beim Bremsen an der Vorderachse habe ich so eine Art Summen. Klingt wie ein leiser Leerlauf, so eine Art sssss summen. ich vermute es kommt von dem rock Shox Hebel der Steckachse.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## aquanaut96 (19. Dezember 2013)

Die Mehrzahl von Sattel ist Sättel.


----------



## haekel72 (20. Dezember 2013)

Und die Mehrzahl von Klugsch...er ist Klugsch...er


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Super das ihr alle mal an eure Sattels (was ist die Mehrzahl von Sattel?) gerüttelt habt, DANKE
> 
> Könnt ihr mir bei einer anderen Baustelle behilflich sein. Beim Bremsen an der Vorderachse habe ich so eine Art Summen. Klingt wie ein leiser Leerlauf, so eine Art sssss summen. ich vermute es kommt von dem rock Shox Hebel der Steckachse.
> 
> Habt ihr eine Idee?



Das kommt eher von der Bremsscheibe, denk ich, hatte ich auch an der Formula RX am Slide. Kannsde mal versuchen die Bremsklötze ein wenig anzufasen und die Bremsscheibe ein wenig mit Schmirgel zu entgraten. Das Summen entsteht durch die vielen kleinen scharfen Kanten an den Löchern in der Bremsscheide.Alternativ kannst du auch eine Shimano Scheibe montieren, hab ich seit ein paar Wochen auch, damit ist absolute Ruhe und die Bremse wird auch nch besser dosierbar. Dann erlischt allerdings die Garantie da manlaut Formula nur Orignal Beläge/Scheiben fahren darf.


----------



## aquanaut96 (20. Dezember 2013)

Die Scheiben würde ich nicht anschleifen. Ich würde die Bremsbeläge anschleifen (hat bei mir geholfen). Wenns nicht geht, dann die Scheiben auf Shimano Stahlscheiben wechseln.


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)

Also ich fahre das 2014 er Modell mit der Shimano XT K-M785, 180/180 mm Bremse. Habe dann eine
XT SM-RT76L 203 mm Bremscheibe vorn draufgemacht und seitdem ist das Geräusch da...


----------



## aquanaut96 (20. Dezember 2013)

Dann würde ich mal schauen, ob die Scheibe sauber sitzt und mit einem gleichmäßigem Drehmoment angezogen ist. Und den Bremssattel würde ich auch nochmal zentrieren, wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)

Bremssattel wurde schon zentriert. Ich setze die Scheibe jetzt nochmal drauf, 6NM soll sie angezogen werden, ja?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja 6 Nm.


----------



## peterpwn (20. Dezember 2013)

mehr bilder please !


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)

Also hat keine Besserung gebracht. Wenn ich allerdings den "Spanner" der zwischen den Bremsbelägen ist, ganz zur einen Seite schiebe, dann ist das schleifen komplett weg. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)




----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)




----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)

Das ist unser Fuhrpark, einmal Slide 150 8.0 2014 bei der Anprobe des neuen Lenkers und das Slide 125 Diva von meiner besseren Hälfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (20. Dezember 2013)

Dann solltest du doch nochmal den Bremssattel sehr akribisch zentrieren. Das hörts sich für mich so an, als ob die Bremsscheibe einseitig schleifen würde.


----------



## Nezzar (20. Dezember 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264335


Welchen Lenker hast du hier dran? Zur "optischen Optimierung" überlege ich mir auch einen orangen Lenker oder Griffe zuzulegen.


----------



## haekel72 (20. Dezember 2013)

Schau mal pics bei mir, habe den Easton havoc in orange


----------



## yoger83 (20. Dezember 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Also hat keine Besserung gebracht. Wenn ich allerdings den "Spanner" der zwischen den Bremsbelägen ist, ganz zur einen Seite schiebe, dann ist das schleifen komplett weg. Jemand ne Idee?


Kann es sein das die Bremskolben unterschiedlich weit draussen sind?


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)

Ok, da werd ich morgen nochmal drüber schauen


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)

Also der Lenker ist ein Dixpack Leader750 in Orange und die Pedale sind Sixpack Menace in Orange. Finde das die echt gut mit dem Orange des Radon harmonieren...


----------



## BlackSt_thBiker (20. Dezember 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264336


Hi, sieht neu aus...eines der letzten 2013er? Wenn ja, war's wohl ein "Schnapper". Nice! Fehlt nur noch ne Reverb und die hier...(wenn Du noch keine hast...) Klick mich


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)

Yep, so ist es. Sowohl das Slide Diva als auch mein Slide haben wir zu einem guten Preis bekommen. Pedale habe ich schon ein paar probiert, bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden. Aber die Reverse werd ich mir mal anschauen...


----------



## danie-dani (20. Dezember 2013)

Das Dritte im Bunde unserer Radon Familie... Damit hat alles angefangen


----------



## aquanaut96 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab heute mal auf 2-fach umgebaut. Probefahrt konnte (besser gesagt wollte) ich noch nicht, da das Wetter hier bei mir grad nicht so toll ist (+4° und Dauerregen).

















Die Fotos entstanden bei meinen Eltern (bin erst 17 und noch Schüler) in der Waschküche. Daher ist das Licht nicht so dolle auf den Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (20. Dezember 2013)

Nice! Bin auch am Überlegen. 
Wieviel Zähne hast am größten KB? 32 gelassen oder durch 36er ersetzt?


----------



## aquanaut96 (20. Dezember 2013)

Habs durch ein 36er ersetzt. Sonst wär mir die Übersetzung zu klein gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2013)

Watt is mit BIIIIILDAAA ? 
Ich geb nochma ein Vidscho zum besten:

Slide 8.0 150 in bewegten Bilda:


----------



## Blackriver2006 (21. Dezember 2013)

Slide 150 8.0


----------



## help (21. Dezember 2013)

Mein ZR Race 650b 8.0 - 18":






Da ist es schon schön sauber, gestern sah es fast so aus wie das von aquanaut96^^
Hab es leider verpennt ein Foto zu machen, aber werden im Frühling einige schöne von meinen Bergtouren kommen...

Was ich noch überlege einen längeren Vorbau einzubauen? Derzeit ist ja ein 90er dran, gibt es irgenteine Formel oder so mit Armlänge etc. wo ich die Länge berechnen kann?^^

p.s.: das Pushloc-Seil muss ich noch kürzen...


----------



## Rubik (21. Dezember 2013)

Mein ZR Race 6.0 - 2013
Das Bild entstand vorletztes WE in Eilenriede, in Hannover.


----------



## Rubik (21. Dezember 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 264355 Das Dritte im Bunde unserer Radon Familie... Damit hat alles angefangen



Die 29er Reifengröße finde ich fürchterlich, ansonsten aber ein schönes Bike.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (21. Dezember 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Hab heute mal auf 2-fach umgebaut....


Was genau heißt umgebaut ?
Neuer Umwerfer + Trigger?
Wenn ich das machen sollte, dann nur wegen ner Kettenführung.
Aber da müsste ich mich erstmal schlau machen was ich da alles benötige (Umwerfer / Trigger / Kurbel / usw ?)


----------



## help (21. Dezember 2013)

2x10?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja ist 2x10. Ich hab, da meine Kettenblätter schon ziemlich runter waren, das kleine und das mittlere einfach durch ein 36er und 22er Race Face Turbine Kettenblatt ersetzt. Das Große durch den Race Face Bash, wie oben auf den Bildern zu sehen. Umwerfer und Schalthebel sind noch original. Die Schalthebel wechsle ich vielleicht noch auf SRAM X0. Mal schaun.
Ich hab einfach ohne Kette bei montierter Kurbel auf das Große KB geschaltet und dann den oberen Anschlag vom Umwerfer soweit reingedreht, das es grob gepasst hat. So hat der Schalthebel jetzt nur noch 2 Rasterpunkte.
Dann hab ich die C-Guide und die neue Kette (die alte war auch schon am Ende) mit einem Glied (Innen- + Außenlasche) als original eingebaut. So hats mit der Kettenlänge wegen der C-Guide am besten gepasst.
Dann hab ich noch den Umwerfer fein eingestellt und die Umschlingung noch angepasst, bis es gepasst hat. Mir ist die Kette beim Treten nämlich auf untersten 3 Ritzel immer hin und her gesprungen, wenn ich auf dem großen KB war. Aber nachdem ich die Umschlingung etwas reingederht hatte hat alles gepasst.


----------



## GRottig (22. Dezember 2013)

help schrieb:


> Mein ZR Race 650b 8.0 - 18":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo help, ich brauch' - wie könnte es anders sein - deine Hilfe!

Was hast du da für Pedalen montiert und was kannst du über sie sagen?
Denn die würden meinem ZR Race 29 7.0 (2013) in schwarz/weiß ebenso gut stehen und die meinen sind mir leider etwas zu klein und es fühlt sich an, als würde ich auf der Pedalen-Achse rutschen: Wellgo C27


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Dezember 2013)

Diese Bärentatzen-Pedale, wie auf dem Bild das du gepostet hast sind mMn für richtiges Mountainbiken absolut untauglich, da die wie du selbst schon beschrieben hast so gut wie keinen Grip bieten. Also entweder solltest du Klick-Pedale verwenden oder vernünftige Plattformpedale wie diese hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a99648/e-pb525-mtb-bmx-pedale-weiss.html

die sollten vom Grip her reichen und sind nicht zu schwer. Die gibts auch in schwarz:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a32369/e-pb525-mtb-bmx-pedale-schwarz.html


----------



## help (22. Dezember 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> die sollten vom Grip her reichen und sind nicht zu schwer. Die gibts auch in schwarz:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k629/a32369/e-pb525-mtb-bmx-pedale-schwarz.html


Das sind meine^^ Sind schon seit einigen Wochen im Abverkauf, für 35€ gibts kaum was besseres. Grip ist ganz gut und Gewicht ist für ein Plattformpedal top...
Wie sie langfristig halten kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber bei anderen Seiten waren die Reviews durchwegs positiv.
Bin daher sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern, würde sie jederzeit wieder kaufen!

Falls du noch genaueres Bild brauchst, einfach sagen dann mache ich ein vernünftiges Foto von den Pedalen und der Kurbel.

p.s.: weiß jemand obs diese Endhülsen für die Züge bei Bikediscount gibt? Hab die vom Pushloc bei der ersten ausfahrt verloren, der von Radon hat die wohl nicht richtig zusammengepresst^^
.:edit:. hab die Endkappen gefunden brauche ich da wahrscheinlich die mit 1,2mm weil 1,6mm gäbe es auch?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2013)

1,2mm ! Lockout wird mit nem ganz normalen 1,2mm Schaltzug fernbedient


----------



## nen (23. Dezember 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Bei uns liegt zwar noch kein Schnee, hat aber trotzdem nur +2°C. Erst so ab 1000m liegt hier bei uns Schnee (im Teegernseer Raum).


Nach gutem Start mittlerweile die schlechteste Schneelage seit vielen Jahren. 

Morgen prognostizierte 18°C - genau richtig um weiter an der Feineinstellung der neuen Gabel zu feilen.
Auf der Alpensüdseite wäre ich in den nächsten Tage dennoch lieber, bis 150cm Neuschnee *sabber*






Nach der ersten Ausfahrt bin ich schon froh, dass es der Fox die Buchsen ausgeschlagen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Dezember 2013)

help schrieb:


> Das sind meine^^ Sind schon seit einigen Wochen im Abverkauf, für 35€ gibts kaum was besseres. Grip ist ganz gut und Gewicht ist für ein Plattformpedal top...
> Wie sie langfristig halten kann ich noch nicht sagen.....


Die habe ich auch, da sie mir en Kumpel empfohlen und auch mitgebracht hat.
Besagter Kumpel hat die Pedale schon etliche Tausend Kilometer am Rad montiert. Daher denke ich das die bei mir schon paar Jährchen halten werden


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. Dezember 2013)

Der Weihnachtsmann hat 'ne Reverb vorbei gebracht


----------



## darkJST (24. Dezember 2013)

help schrieb:


> (...)Was ich noch überlege einen längeren Vorbau einzubauen? Derzeit ist ja ein 90er dran, gibt es irgenteine Formel oder so mit Armlänge etc. wo ich die Länge berechnen kann?(...)



Du könntest erstmal den Vorbau umdrehen oder Spacer nach oben tauschen wenn es dir nicht sportlich genug ist. Ich bin letztens von einem 100er oder 110er Vorbau auf 90er gewechselt und komme sogar besser die Berge hoch


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Dezember 2013)

Also ein 100´er oder gar 110´er würde ich nicht montieren. Fahrverhalten leidet unter einem zu langem Vorbau. 
Wie dark schon erwähnt, Vorbau negativ drehen und Spacer raus!


----------



## help (26. Dezember 2013)

Gemütlicher Ausflug, die Berge werden 2014 erobert!


----------



## GRottig (26. Dezember 2013)

Ohne mich von großen Internetkonzernen in meinem Wortschatz beschneiden zu lassen: Das Bild gefällt mir!

Desweiteren bedanke ich mich in der Pedalenangelegenheit bei aquanaut96, der Schwabe81 und dir help!
Sind so gut wie bestellt + Flaschenhalter + Tacho + Federgabelpumpe + welchen Lenker?!?! da bin ich noch unschlüssig für mein ZR Race 29 7.0... mal sehn. 

Foto kommt rein, wenn alles neue dran is! 
Mehr Hardtail-Bikes bitte! ;-)


----------



## Rubik (27. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist mein Hardtail. 
Keine Ahnung ob ich das Bild nicht schon mal gepostet habe. 

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## filiale (27. Dezember 2013)

bevor Du Dir einen anderen Lenker holst würde ich mal den originalen testen. dann kannst du ihn immer noch abbauen und verkaufen (kommt ja nix dran wenn man damit mal 200km rumfährt).


----------



## GRottig (27. Dezember 2013)

Hey, ja, damit hast du natürlich Recht. Nur hab ich das bereits getan!
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-radons.501698/page-146#post-10911815 ;-)
Vor über 10 Jahren hatte ich an meinem Radon halt nen Hi-Riser plus Spacer dran und hab daran auschließlich gute Erinnerungen.
Ob mir das heute immernoch gefallen würde, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber es is ja eh schon schwierig, Lenker ab 700mm mit >35mm Rise zu finden..


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre den Base und bin echt glücklich damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wetter war Klasse aber der Boden......^^ Spaß hat es dennoch gemacht^^


----------



## frx_Bender (28. Dezember 2013)

..ist schon etwas länger her, aber egal..
vorher (frisch geputzt)





..Halbzeit..





..und am Ende


----------



## GRottig (28. Dezember 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Base und bin echt glücklich damit


Ok, sieht auf alle Fälle gut aus. Hast du's bei den 790mm belassen? 
Glaube, mir wäre das sogar etwas zu breit..
Der original montierte Syntace beim ZR Race 29 7.0 hat 700mm. Ich möchte nun merklich weniger gestreckt sitzen.
Würde ich mit einem 35mm Rise Lenker, der allerdings 9cm breiter ist als mein jetziger Flat, eben durch die Breite wieder eher gestreckt sitzen oder fällt das nicht so ins Gewicht? 
Ich tendiere eh in Richtung 4-5cm Rise... oder wäre das übertrieben? ;-)

Die Qual der Wahl... und derweil möcht ich ja nur ein schickes Bike haben, um ein Foto davon hier reinzustellen 
Quatsch, mich ärgert jeder sonnige Wintertag, an dem ich die Veränderungen am Bike noch nicht vorgenommen habe! Vor allem den Wechsel der Pedalen... ;-)


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Dezember 2013)

@der_Schwabe81 : was ist das für ein schicken vorderlicht?


----------



## aquanaut96 (28. Dezember 2013)

@GRottig: Ich würde keinen Lenker mit 4-5cm Rise montieren, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Zum einen sieht das an nem CC-Hardtail einfach besch***en aus. Zum anderen ist dann die Front sehr hoch, wodurch dir im Uphill das Vorderrad wieder schnell steigt.
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mit einem 10 - 20 mm kürzerem Vorbau versuchen und einem Lenker mit maximal 20 mm Rise. Das sollte den gewünschten Effekt bringen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (28. Dezember 2013)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> @der_Schwabe81 : was ist das für ein schicken vorderlicht?



Vorne habe ich Owleye MICRO
hinten habe ich Owleye MICRO R.

Und wenn ich Nachts mal wirklich ne Tour mache nehme ich meine PowerLED welche ich auf dem Helm trage



GRottig schrieb:


> Ok, sieht auf alle Fälle gut aus. Hast du's bei den 790mm belassen?


Ja habe den Base so breit gelassen. Habe mich ja unter anderem wegen der Breite für den Reverse entschieden .... OK der gute Preis hat auch mit reingespielt


----------



## GRottig (28. Dezember 2013)

@aquanaut96: Hm, ich hab wohl zu theoretisch gedacht bzw. mich zu sehr rein auf die Sitzposition konzentriert, dass ich den praktischen Einsatz bisschen außer Acht gelassen hab. Anfängerfehler! ;-P
Klingt plausibel mit kürzerem Vorbau und eventuell dann nen niedrigen Risebar noch dazu. Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge!


----------



## help (29. Dezember 2013)

Zuviel Rise sieht echt seltsam aus^^
Übrigens hat jemand einen Tipp für Vorder- & Rücklicht? Etwas großes mit viel Lumen habe ich schon, nur wäre etwas leichtes für unterwegs ganz praktisch. Also was man im Rucksack lassen und evtl. mit einem Klettverschluss schnell montiert werden kann.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (29. Dezember 2013)

@help da würde ich mich mal bei Lezyne oder Owleye umsehen.
Ich habe meine Owleye gewählt, da sie am Rechner geladen werden können, und nicht die Welt kosten. Auch die Montage/Demontage geht in Sekunden (mache immer Licht + Halterung weg)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (29. Dezember 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> @help da würde ich mich mal bei Lezyne oder Owleye umsehen.
> Ich habe meine Owleye gewählt, da sie am Rechner geladen werden können, und nicht die Welt kosten. Auch die Montage/Demontage geht in Sekunden (mache immer Licht + Halterung weg)!


Das man da keine Knopfbatterien braucht ist schonmal gut. Sieht bei Amazon so aus als ob die Halterung mit Kabelbinder festgemacht wird?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (29. Dezember 2013)

@help
Da gibt es mehrere Halterungen (auch eine mit Kabelbinder). Aber beiliegen tut diese hier ....












- iDevices & Tapatalk -


----------



## cemetery (30. Dezember 2013)




----------



## aquanaut96 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ganz schön vollgepackt. Fährts du immer mti si viel Zeug am Rad'l rum?


----------



## cemetery (30. Dezember 2013)

Satteltasche immer, Navi wenn ich die Route noch nicht kenne und Licht logischerweise wenn's dunkel ist. Bin Heute schon sehr früh los um den Sonnenaufgang weiter oben zu genießen. Deshalb ist das alles noch dran obwohl schon die Sonne strahlt.


----------



## GRottig (31. Dezember 2013)

Seh ich das richtig, dass du da einen Stock als Fahrradständer hernimmst oder bin ich jetzt ganz blöd? 
Fährst du 20 oder 22"?
Was hängt da unterhalb am Oberrohr? Stromversorgung für Navi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (31. Dezember 2013)

GRottig schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass du da einen Stock als Fahrradständer hernimmst oder bin ich jetzt ganz blöd?
> Fährst du 20 oder 22"?
> Was hängt da unterhalb am Oberrohr? Stromversorgung für Navi?



ja, für Bilder nehmen die meisten eine kleinen Stock die ja überall rumliegen. Normal.

der Akku ist für die Bleuchtung.


----------



## killerbandage (31. Dezember 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


>


Tolles teil...hab mir auch das 7.1 geholt..bergauf wie bergab einfach klasse...


----------



## RadonGeri (31. Dezember 2013)

Mein neues Slide 8.0


----------



## JoSt81 (31. Dezember 2013)

So, dann will ich auch mal mein 2013er Skeen 10.0 zeigen, auf dem Bild war´s frisch zusammengebaut, gestern hab ich´s eingeweiht 
Und ich muss sagen, SAU GEIL


----------



## help (31. Dezember 2013)

Nice, besonders die Pedale sind schick!


----------



## BlackSt_thBiker (31. Dezember 2013)

@geri: Sehr schickes Slide, aber ist die Sattelstütze korrekt eingestellt?...wenn ich das richtig auf dem Bild sehe, ist die Stütze ziemlich weit draußen und die Reverb nicht komplett ausgefahren...etwa zur Hälfte würde ich sagen...oder täuscht das?
Aber wenn die Einstellung aber so passt, musst Du ja ein Riese sein...welche Rahmengröße fährst Du?

@JoSt81: Nice, das Skeen hatte ich auch zuerst auf dem Zettel, habe mich aber letztendlich doch für ein Slide entschieden. Zum Jahresende dürftest Du mit dem 10.0er als 2013er Modell preislich ein Schnapper gemacht haben...da ist bestimmt noch Budget für entsprechend "schicke" Pedalen übrig...genau die gleichen Standard-Dinger hatte ich auch...da sollte im neuen Jahr sofort was passendes mit Grip dran 

Glückwunsch zu den Bikes!


----------



## JoSt81 (31. Dezember 2013)

Au man, ihr seht ja auch alles. Aber keine Sorge, da sind schon andere dran, die hatte ich nur am ersten Abend drangeschraubt um ne Probefahrt zu machen. Jetzt sind SPD Klicks von Shimano dran.


----------



## cemetery (1. Januar 2014)

GRottig schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass du da einen Stock als Fahrradständer hernimmst oder bin ich jetzt ganz blöd?
> Fährst du 20 oder 22"?
> Was hängt da unterhalb am Oberrohr? Stromversorgung für Navi?



Ist ein 22" Rahmen. 

Alles andere hat Filiale ja bereits richtig beantwortet


----------



## help (1. Januar 2014)

JoSt81 schrieb:


> Au man, ihr seht ja auch alles. Aber keine Sorge, da sind schon andere dran, die hatte ich nur am ersten Abend drangeschraubt um ne Probefahrt zu machen. Jetzt sind SPD Klicks von Shimano dran.


Naja ist ja auch ein Bikeforum^^
Schon geiles Teil wollte mir auch fast eins kaufen, besonders im Abverkauf ist es ja deutlich billiger.


----------



## JoSt81 (1. Januar 2014)

Ja, um die Jahreszeit ist der Preis schon beachtlich niedrig. Ich hab 800€ gespart. Sonst hätt's auch nur das 9.0 gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonGeri (1. Januar 2014)

BlackSt_thBiker schrieb:


> @geri: Sehr schickes Slide, aber ist die Sattelstütze korrekt eingestellt?...wenn ich das richtig auf dem Bild sehe, ist die Stütze ziemlich weit draußen und die Reverb nicht komplett ausgefahren...etwa zur Hälfte würde ich sagen...oder täuscht das?
> Aber wenn die Einstellung aber so passt, musst Du ja ein Riese sein...welche Rahmengröße fährst Du?



War vor der ersten Fahrt. Hab natürlich noch alles auf mich eingestellt


----------



## speedrage (2. Januar 2014)

Ich will endlich wieder Bilder sehen, also stell ich mal mein Slide hier rein. 






Habe jetzt in meinem 2012 Slide die hochgelobten Huberbuchsen eingebaut und ich muss sagen es lohnt sich wirklich. Der Dämpfer spricht jetzt recht schnell an wo er früher teilweise fast nicht reagiert hat.


----------



## aquanaut96 (2. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick mit den roten Anbauteilen. Was ahst du für eine Kurbel montiert? Ist das eine XTR? Kann ich nicht genau erkenne.


----------



## speedrage (2. Januar 2014)

Das ist leider nur eine XT 
Shimano XT 3x10-fach Kurbel FC-M780


----------



## aquanaut96 (2. Januar 2014)

Ah ok. Sah für mich auf den ersten Blick wie ne XTR aus. Aber trotzdem schick. Passt gut zum Rest vom Bike die silberne Kurbel.


----------



## Nezzar (2. Januar 2014)

Die "alten" Slides sehen immer noch Klasse aus


----------



## Rubik (2. Januar 2014)

Ich finde auch das alte "Radon" Logo, das mein Bike auch noch trägt, schöner als das neue.


----------



## Icetiger212 (4. Januar 2014)

Rund um Zufrieden, evtl noch 2 fach und beim nächsten Schlag n Saint schaltwerk hin, das XT hat es nach diesem Winter hinter sich...


----------



## Chaser84 (11. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand Bilder von nem Race 29"/650B von der Seite, am besten in 20"?
Oder kann nen Link posten? Ich bin mir unschlüssig wegen der Optik. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2014)

Gugsdu Bikemarkt, is eins drin.
Hier Bild:





Hier Anzeige von speci85: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-sram-29er-2013-hardtail-l-20-zoll-neuwertig


----------



## help (11. Januar 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder von nem Race 29"/650B von der Seite, am besten in 20"?
> Oder kann nen Link posten? Ich bin mir unschlüssig wegen der Optik. Danke!


Zeigt her Eure Radons!
650b 8.0 in 18"


----------



## Chaser84 (11. Januar 2014)

help schrieb:


> Zeigt her Eure Radons!
> 650b 8.0 in 18"



Danke, leider aber nicht seitlich fotografiert.


----------



## help (11. Januar 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Danke, leider aber nicht seitlich fotografiert.


Ich habe noch paar Bilder auf der Festplatte(der Poploczug wurde mittlerweile etwas gekürzt):








Hab ich mir im Herbst bestellt, da war es wie heute 200€ billiger.


----------



## Rubik (11. Januar 2014)

Die Race Reihe gefällt ihr richtig gut. 

Wo kürzt man diesen Zug am besten?
An dem Ende an der Gabel ist die Spitze ja mit nem Stift gegen Verletzung gesichert.


----------



## tditdi (11. Januar 2014)

Das 650b welche Größe ist es und welche Schrittlänge und Körpergröße hast du, bin selbst 1.88 mit Sl 91

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (11. Januar 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> Die Race Reihe gefällt ihr richtig gut.
> 
> Wo kürzt man diesen Zug am besten?
> An dem Ende an der Gabel ist die Spitze ja mit nem Stift gegen Verletzung gesichert.


Also ich hab die zuerst die silberne Endhülse beim Drahtseil rechts bei der Gabel mit Seitenschneider abgemacht. Dann Schraube etwas aufdrehen und danach vorsichtig Zughülle und Seil kürzen. Du brauchst dann so eine Hülse(ich hab mir eine beim lokalen Händler geholt): > Link <, die gehört bei den Rillen verpresst.
Dann einfach Seil wieder durchstecken, Schraube anziehen und da ne kleine Endhülse mit 1,2mm Durchmesser draufpressen. Die Hülsen müsste jeder Radhändler da haben...


tditdi schrieb:


> Das 650b welche Größe ist es und welche Schrittlänge und Körpergröße hast du, bin selbst 1.88 mit Sl 91
> 
> MfG


Servus ich hab selber überlegt ob ich das 18" oder 20" nehme, da bei 182cm und 87cm SL ein 19" lt. der pi*Daumen-Formel perfekt wäre.
Habe mich fürs 18" entschieden und das passt sehr gut, ein 17" wäre sicherlich zu klein...
Bei deiner Größe würde ich klar zum 20" greifen, Vorbaulänge ist übrigens 90mm.


----------



## Chaser84 (11. Januar 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike danke für die Bilder. Es ist übrigens heute bei Radon im Angebot!

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen dem Race 7.0 650B oder 29", irgendwie komme ich da nicht weiter. Optisch macht das auch kaum einen Unterschied.

Hat jemand schon das 29er Race gefahren und kann sagen wie flink es sich auf Trails bewegen lässt?


----------



## Rubik (11. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte beim 27,5" sofort zugegriffen, allein wegen des Preisnachlasses und noch sind welche zu haben. 

Bei deiner Körpergröße empfiehlt sich eher eine 20" Rahmengröße. 
Bin z.B. 1,72 groß und fahre den 18" Rahmen und auch ein Radon Race. 
Finde das passt perfekt und wurde vorher bei der Berechnung auf der Radon Website nicht anders empfohlen.


----------



## help (11. Januar 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike danke für die Bilder. Es ist übrigens heute bei Radon im Angebot!
> 
> Ich schwanke momentan zwischen dem Race 7.0 650B oder 29", irgendwie komme ich da nicht weiter. Optisch macht das auch kaum einen Unterschied.
> 
> Hat jemand schon das 29er Race gefahren und kann sagen wie flink es sich auf Trails bewegen lässt?


das 29er 8.0 gefällt mir nicht so, das grau mit grün finde ich nicht so geil^^
Der Vorteil beim 29er der DT Swiss LRS ist noch einen Tick leichter und daher ist es in Summe gleich schwer wie das in 650b...

Ich hab mein 8.0 wie gesagt auch um 200€ billiger bekommen, om November war es schonmal als Tagesangebot drin. Für 1.300€ bekommst du eigentlich nichts Besseres! Geniale SID-Gabel, guter Rahmen, komplette XT-Gruppe(ok bis auf Kette&Kasette das sind aber nur paar g Unterschied), die Bremse ist auch top, Anbauteile sind hochwertig ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. 

Einziger negativer Punkt das Teil gibts nicht in 19" das wäre für mich perfekt, so muss ich auf geschätze 3% Sitzkomfort verzichten xD


----------



## Chaser84 (11. Januar 2014)

help schrieb:


> das 29er 8.0 gefällt mir nicht so, das grau mit grün finde ich nicht so geil^^
> Der Vorteil beim 29er der DT Swiss LRS ist noch einen Tick leichter und daher ist es in Summe gleich schwer wie das in 650b...
> 
> Ich hab mein 8.0 wie gesagt auch um 200€ billiger bekommen, om November war es schonmal als Tagesangebot drin. Für 1.300€ bekommst du eigentlich nichts Besseres! Geniale SID-Gabel, guter Rahmen, komplette XT-Gruppe(ok bis auf Kette&Kasette das sind aber nur paar g Unterschied), die Bremse ist auch top, Anbauteile sind hochwertig ich würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen.
> ...



Danke für die Ausführung aber es ging um das 7.0 nicht das 8.0. Ich mag keine XT (müssen wir jetzt nicht vertiefen), ausserdem sind 1300 über meinem Budget, deswegen wollte ich warten bis das 7.0 im Angebot ist. Fragt sich eben nur ob 650B oder 29".
Optisch tut geht bei 20" Rahmen auch beides.


----------



## tedi (12. Januar 2014)

Servus Leute....habe mein Slide 2013 aufgebaut, diesen Winter kommen Pike und Monarch, zudem noch ein par weitere Kleinigkeiten.
zZ sind noch die Winterreifen drauf, im Sommer kommen wieder leichtere tourentaugliche


----------



## Cubinator (12. Januar 2014)

@help Cooles Bike, bin anscheinend nicht allein


----------



## Rubik (12. Januar 2014)




----------



## Kirk69 (12. Januar 2014)

Hier mein ZR Race, schon was verändert. Fahr zur Zeit nur Strasse, daher auch die Slicks


----------



## help (12. Januar 2014)

@Cubinator: Das ZR Race macht schon Spaß^^
Auch ein 18"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (12. Januar 2014)

help schrieb:


> @Cubinator: Das ZR Race macht schon Spaß^^
> Auch ein 18"?


 

@help Ja das stimmt macht wirklich Laune... Jap auch in 18" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tharen (12. Januar 2014)

Soooo schönes Wetter heute !!!
kein Wind, 7-8 °C


----------



## 68erandy (12. Januar 2014)

wie war wie war tolles Wetter und Schöne Aussicht !!


----------



## help (12. Januar 2014)

Cubinator schrieb:


> @help Ja das stimmt macht wirklich Laune... Jap auch in 18"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bei welchen Körpermaßen fährst du das 18er?


----------



## Cubinator (12. Januar 2014)

help schrieb:


> Bei welchen Körpermaßen fährst du das 18er?



Bin ca. 176cm gross. Schrittlänge weiß ich nich, müsst ich nachmessen. Bin aber vor Ort 16" 18" und 20" probegefahren und die 18" haben mir am besten gepasst! 
MfG


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Januar 2014)

das ist zwar kein ganz aktuelles foto, aber ein 29'er race in 16". ich bin selbst nur 1,68 m, wobei ich sich die frage 650b sich für mich nie gestellt hat. mit dem im bild dargestellten aufbau hat es knapp über 10 kg und war so bei einigen marathons und beim 24 h rennen in münchen im einsatz. ich besitze zwar auch noch diverse, durch die bank besser ausgestattete 26"er, fahre diese aber kaum noch.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. Januar 2014)

@mikeonbike
sieht wirklich lecker aus


----------



## aquanaut96 (13. Januar 2014)

Sieht gut aus. Auch wenn die Laufräder durch den mini Rahmen noch riesiger wirken.


----------



## Chaser84 (13. Januar 2014)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> das ist zwar kein ganz aktuelles foto, aber ein 29'er race in 16". ich bin selbst nur 1,68 m, wobei ich sich die frage 650b sich für mich nie gestellt hat. mit dem im bild dargestellten aufbau hat es knapp über 10 kg und war so bei einigen marathons und beim 24 h rennen in münchen im einsatz. ich besitze zwar auch noch diverse, durch die bank besser ausgestattete 26"er, fahre diese aber kaum noch.



Fährst du auch ohne Schläuche? Hast du die Rons einfach dicht bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonecrusher301 (13. Januar 2014)

ich fahre den Rocket ron und racing ralph auf der gleichen felge ohne schlauch und haben sie problemlos dicht gekriegt


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Januar 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Fährst du auch ohne Schläuche? Hast du die Rons einfach dicht bekommen?


jupp, gar kein problem...


----------



## OliverKaa (13. Januar 2014)

...habs dann doch mitgenommen ;-)...
Welche Dichtmilch verwendet ihr?


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (14. Januar 2014)

ich hab die von notubes genommen. die ist aber identisch mit der von schwalbe


----------



## mikeonbike (14. Januar 2014)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> ich hab die von notubes genommen. die ist aber identisch mit der von schwalbe



dito...


----------



## Greyarrow (14. Januar 2014)

heute war es endlich soweit...mein Swoop 175 6.0 ist endlich da
....mhhh...irgendwie wollen die bilder nicht gepostet werden...na geht doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GRottig (14. Januar 2014)

Kirk69 schrieb:


> Hier mein ZR Race, schon was verändert. Fahr zur Zeit nur Strasse, daher auch die Slicks  Anhang anzeigen 267259



Intressantes Bike!
Hast du den weißen Radon-Schriftzug vom Oberrohr abgemacht, oder wie? Wie geht sowas?
Was hast du da für nen Laufradsatz? Wäre für mich evtl. für kommenden Sommer auch eine Option. Mein ZR Race muss zusätzlich auch als Alltagsbike herhalten..

So Leute, ihr habt mir hier echt tolle Vorschläge gemacht, bezüglich meinen Wünschen zur Sitzposition (kürzerer Vorbau, kleiner Risebar, Sattelstütze), Pedalen, etc. Hatte soweit auch schon alles "im Warenkorb", nur bin ich dann doch nochmal in mich gegangen und hab mir überlegt, wie ich WIRKLICH fahren möchte...
Mit dem ZR Race 29 in Standardausführung hab ich wirklich Blut geleckt, was das schnelle Heizen anbelangt, den enormen Druck, den man auf die Pedalen ausüben kann... es ist geil, dass das mit dem Bike geht, und ich schließe nicht aus, irgendwann wieder so zu fahren. Aber derweilen - generell hab ich das Vorhaben, mein Leben entgegen dem stetigen Wachstumswahn zu entschleunigen - habe ich mich für rückenschonendes, bequemes Fahren entschieden. Hier das vorläufige Ergebnis "ZR Race 29 Beta 0.5" :

Änderungen/Ergänzungen:

- Thudbuster LT (unglaublich geil! Man gleitet nur so dahin! Allerdings etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, dennoch jetzt schon "nie mehr ohne und trotzdem kein Fully!"!)
- Ritchey Comp 30° 60mm (80mm, dafür ohne dem Spacer wäre evtl. besser gewesen..k.A., schön aufrechte Sitzposition, evtl. ist der Reach jetzt zu gering, mal sehn)
- Crank Brothers Mallet 2 statt "Bärentatze"
- Sigma 16.12 Tacho















Desweiteren würde ich gerne von Euch wissen, ob das normal ist, dass diese "Linie" des Vorbaus so schief ist? Ich mein, festgeschraubt hab ich ihn schon, aber jetzt auch nicht übertrieben festgezogen... passt das so?


----------



## aquanaut96 (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn das noch die originale Syntace-Kappe ist passt das so. Die passt irgendwie nur bei Syntace Vorbauten richtig. Ist bei meinem Reverse-Vorbau auch so. Aber eine passende in blau ist schon bestellt.


----------



## GRottig (14. Januar 2014)

Das ist noch die originale Kappe, mit dem "Radon" Schriftzug. Die schiefe Linie ergibt sich wohl aus den beiden Schrauben, die man einmal von links und einmal von rechts festzieht, oder?


----------



## aquanaut96 (14. Januar 2014)

Schau mal unten auf die Kappe ob da Syntace drauf steht. Bei meinem Slide war nämlich die Lite-Cap montiert. Ohne irgendeinen Radon-Schriftzug.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (14. Januar 2014)

ich würde sagen, dass das so absicht von ritchey ist, wenn du den vorbau meinst  haben ja die C260 mit 3 schrauben auch 
nen vorbau wirst du kaum mit ein paar schrauben verbiegen, besonders nicht das schwere comp modell


----------



## Kirk69 (14. Januar 2014)

@*GRottig*

Die Schriftzüge bekommt man ganz einfach mit aceton (bekommst du im Bauhaus) weg. Das schwarz wird dabei nicht angegriffen. 
Lediglich ein kleiner schatten (kaum sichtbar) bleib je nach dem noch zu sehen. Bei mir sind jetzt alle Schriftzüge bis auf ZR Race am Unterrohr
weg. 

vorher



 

nachher



 

Die Felgen sind die gleich wie bei dir (ALEX Rims EN24 28"), hab da nur die Aufkleber entfernt. Reifen sind Schwalbe Kojak , die fahre ich mit ca. 6 bar und hab bis jetzt keine Probleme damit. Der Unterschied auf der Strasse zu den Nobby Nic ist wirklich gewaltig.


----------



## Rubik (14. Januar 2014)

Ist natürlich Geschmacksache aber wenn ich ehrlich sein darf.
Das 1. Bild - Bike sieht toll aus. 
Beim 2. Bild - müsste ich überlegen, eigentlich fast nichts mehr.

Gerade die Schriftzüge, die bei Radon meistens gelungen gestaltet sind, machen erst das gute Aussehen des Rahmens aus.
Und solche Reifen gehören erst recht auf ein Rennrad aber doch nicht auf ein MTB!!!


----------



## romanb7 (14. Januar 2014)

Mein "oldschool decals" Slide 7.0 von 2011 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Blut Svente (15. Januar 2014)

Black Sin 8.0


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2014)

Experten könnten bemängeln die Grüntöne passen nicht zueinander!
Ich bin aber kein Experte deswegen von  mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makko-bee (17. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein Slide. Ich liebe es.

Deswegen hab ich es am Sonntag auch geputzt.


----------



## help (17. Januar 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Danke für die Ausführung aber es ging um das 7.0 nicht das 8.0. Ich mag keine XT (müssen wir jetzt nicht vertiefen), ausserdem sind 1300 über meinem Budget, deswegen wollte ich warten bis das 7.0 im Angebot ist. Fragt sich eben nur ob 650B oder 29".
> Optisch tut geht bei 20" Rahmen auch beides.


 das 650b 7.0 wäre heute billiger


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (17. Januar 2014)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Black Sin 8.0


Das ist ein 16"er, oder...?!


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Januar 2014)

help schrieb:


> das 650b 7.0 wäre heute billiger



Hab ich auch gesehen. Also zuschlagen oder warten bis das 29er als Tagesartikel drinn ist?
Wer die Wahl hat...


----------



## aquanaut96 (17. Januar 2014)

*@*makko-bee: Was für Laufräder sind das?


----------



## makko-bee (17. Januar 2014)

spank. genau wie der lenker.
selbstgebaut. schön eingespeicht. mit grünen speichennippeln. porno


----------



## aquanaut96 (17. Januar 2014)

Welche Spank und welche Naben und Speichen?


----------



## Cairns (17. Januar 2014)

Bin nun auch ganz neu dabei! ein ZR Team 29 7.0

Leider bin ich es aufgrund einer Verletzung noch nicht gefahren. :-/


----------



## GRottig (17. Januar 2014)

Cool, endlich mal ein ZR Team 29! Sieht gut aus!
Meine Schwester soll demnächst das 5.0er bekommen, natürlich in mädchen-weiß ;-)
Is das'n 16" Rahmen?
Gute Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cairns (17. Januar 2014)

GRottig schrieb:


> Cool, endlich mal ein ZR Team 29! Sieht gut aus!
> Meine Schwester soll demnächst das 5.0er bekommen, natürlich in mädchen-weiß ;-)
> Is das'n 16" Rahmen?
> Gute Genesung!




ist ein 18er


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Januar 2014)

Cairns schrieb:


> ist ein 18er



Bist du da sicher? Sieht aus wie 16".


----------



## aquanaut96 (17. Januar 2014)

Wirkt wahrscheinlich nur so wegen den Laufrädern. Da sieht ein 22er Rahmen auch wie ein 20er aus.


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Januar 2014)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Wirkt wahrscheinlich nur so wegen den Laufrädern. Da sieht ein 22er Rahmen auch wie ein 20er aus.



Wie sieht dann der 16er aus? Auf den Fotos bei radon ist doch immer ein 16er abgebildet, oder? Jedenfalls sieht das gleich aus.


----------



## Cairns (18. Januar 2014)

Hi Zusammen, ne ist schon  ein 18er


----------



## help (18. Januar 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Wie sieht dann der 16er aus? Auf den Fotos bei radon ist doch immer ein 16er abgebildet, oder? Jedenfalls sieht das gleich aus.


Ne da ist meistens der 18er abgebildet, irgentwo ein paar Seiten vorher ist ein orangen 29er mit 16" Rahmen. Sieht irgentwie schräg aus, aber wenns funktioniert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cairns (18. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht ist das Bild einfach schräg ich werde  auch mal einbesseres machen wenn dir Hand wieder heile ist.


----------



## mynoxin (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## Sixday86 (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## makko-bee (22. Januar 2014)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> *@*makko-bee: Was für Laufräder sind das?


moin aquanaut,
also Felgen sind Spank Oozy, Naben von Dartmoor, weiß allerdings nicht mehr, wie die heißen. Hab die hier bei uns in einem Fahrradladen bestellt. Hat allerdings ewig gedauert, bis die geliefert worden sind. August bestellt, Dezember waren sie da. Bei Speichen und Nippel isset das gleiche. Hab ich da auch bestellz auf Empfehlung von dem Schrauber in dem Laden.

Ist aber ziemlich gut geworden, auch wenns auf den Handyfotos nicht so gut ersichtlich ist.

Hab deins grad gesehen. Der blaue Lenker ist aber auch mal verdammt geil.

Gruß ausm Norden


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Januar 2014)

makko-bee schrieb:


> Hab deins grad gesehen. Der blaue Lenker ist aber auch mal verdammt geil.



Danke.
Ich hab mir auch schon einen neuen LRS bestellt bei Light-Wolf. Dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen.
Bei sind es Acros 74 Naben in blau, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und die neuen Ryde Trace EN Felgen mit blauen Alunippeln geworden. Bin schon ganz gespannt, wie sich dass dann fährt mit 29mm Maulweite und dem geringen Gewicht (dürften ziemlich genau 1600g sein).


----------



## makko-bee (22. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann jetzt nicht von großen Fahrerlebnissen erzählen, seit ich den neuen LRS dran habe bin ich 2x gefahren, aber der unterschied ist meiner meinung nach zu merken. 

Du ziehst aber dann das blaue Thema voll durch. Hab ich auch erst drüber nachgedacht, meine Freundin war´s dann, die meinte ich solle das frün aufnehmen. Und jetzt, mal nur die Optik betrachtet, find ich´s geil.

Und nen besseren LRS als einen von Sun Ringle zu finden ist jetzt numa nicht so schwer.


----------



## makko-bee (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ürigens 26mm Maulweite, inne. Glaube ich. aber wie gesagt, sicher bin ich mir bei nich so vielen sachen.


----------



## darkJST (22. Januar 2014)

Quasi mein LRS mit anderer Felge und Farbe

Ich musste die Woche feststellen, dass ab und an die Schrauben kontrollieren durchaus sinnvoll sein kann. Ich hab die an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme verloren Besorg mir morgen im Eisenwarenladen ne neue und Dremo und Schraubensicherung werden auch bestellt

Jetzt ist mir auch klar wo das ganze geknacke herkommt, ist alles furztrocken verbaut

Oozy hat innen 21 mm


----------



## makko-bee (22. Januar 2014)

außen 26?


----------



## darkJST (22. Januar 2014)

Jup, außen 26 und innen 21 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Januar 2014)

Ja Oozy sind außen 26 mm.
@darkJST: was bringt dein LRS auf die Waage? Würde mich mal so zum Vergleich interessieren.


----------



## Sash84 (22. Januar 2014)

Swoop 175 6.0 (bevor wieder jemand jammert: aktuell sind andere Reifen drauf  )
War zwischenzeitlich auf Singlespeed umgebaut, hab es aber wieder geändert um es tourentauglicher zu halten. 
Ansonsten alle Aufkleber und den Mist entfernt und andere Griffe dran. Als nächstes kommt ne vario dran.


----------



## darkJST (22. Januar 2014)

Wen interessiert denn außen? Die Maulweite ist das kritische Maß Ich hab DH-Felgen hier mit 26 innen, daher musste eventuellen Missverständnissen vorgebeugt werden.

Ach Mist, Felix hat meinen nicht mehr in der Galerie. 1650 g warns glaub, wobei ich grad seh, dass ich die .75er hab.


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2014)

Was is denn ein brauchbarer Hinterreifen am Slide ED? 

Aktuell hab ich nen Hansdampf 2,35" druff, der gerade so in den Hinterbau passt, aber die Seitenhaltperformance ist mäßig. Nach 3 zügigen Abfahrten mit fast neuem HR in Osternohe hatten die Seitenstollen deutlichen Lochfraß, nach der 4. war er platt.. Durchschläge hab ich mit dem schon Einige kassieren müssen .. :/


----------



## darkJST (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hab den Conti Moutain King II BCC protection 2,4 hinten drauf. Sieht trotz diversen Bike Park besuchen und zweimal Finale Ligure noch sehr gut aus. Die Rubber Queen/Der Trail King soll noch etwas voluminöser sein, ist für öftere Parkgeschichten aber sicherlich der bessere Reifen.


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2014)

Hmm MKII Protection hinten und RQ BCC vorn sollte ganz gut gehen..

Parkbesuch mitm Slide, kommt auf die Laune an  .. Geisskopf nahem ich auch gern mal das Radon mit auf die Flowcounry, Osternohe war spontan nach der Arbeit weil Bike noch im Auto, für groben Unfug muss die schwere Büchse ran


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr auch im Moment hinten den MK 2.4 Protection. War mit dem auch sehr zufrieden. Aber jetzt nach knapp 1000 km und einmal Bikepark (Geißkopf) ist er doch schon ziemlich runter und verliert so langsam an Grip.
Wenn der neue LRS da ist kommt hinten ein Fat Albert drauf (hab ich vorne gerade drauf).


----------



## Mithras (22. Januar 2014)

Kenda Nevagal is vom Grip her klasse, leider etwas schwer und hoher Rollwiederstand ... Fat Albert am Heck is ok, hab ich grad an der Front und hatte ich im Torque auch am Heck, schöner Trailreifen Kumpel meint aber Contis greifen besser..


----------



## Guerill0 (23. Januar 2014)

Mithras schrieb:


> Kenda Nevagal is vom Grip her klasse, leider etwas schwer und hoher Rollwiederstand ... Fat Albert am Heck is ok, hab ich grad an der Front und hatte ich im Torque auch am Heck, schöner Trailreifen Kumpel meint aber Contis greifen besser..



Nevegal find ich auch top, wer allerdings viel Asphalt fährt wird ihn am Anfang verfluchen. Ich finde der klebt unter 2 bar exterm auf Teer. Ansonsten bin ich auch den Ardent ohne Probleme am HR gefahren und die Schwalbe Kombi hinten FA / vorne MM steht so nem Radl grundsätzlich auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realTBO (24. Januar 2014)

Hi, meine neuste Errungenschaft Radon Slide 150 8.0 (2014) mit leichten Veränderungen.
Macht MEGA Fun obwohl das Wetter einen ausführlichen Test noch nicht zugelassen hat.
Und hier ist das gute Stück


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Januar 2014)

Hmm? Werden die Slides jetzt mit Maxxis Reifen ausgeliefert oder hast du die getauscht? Sieht gut aus..


----------



## help (25. Januar 2014)

realTBO schrieb:


> Hi, meine neuste Errungenschaft Radon Slide 150 8.0 (2014) mit leichten Veränderungen.
> Macht MEGA Fun obwohl das Wetter einen ausführlichen Test noch nicht zugelassen hat.
> Und hier ist das gute Stück


Kack ff, sehe die Beiträge nichtmehr. Muss wirklich wieder auf Chrome umsteigen ...
Ich sehe mal auf die schnelle Maxxis & Griffe?


----------



## realTBO (25. Januar 2014)

Hey  Also die Maxxis sind von mir ja. Meiner Meinung nach absolut tolle Reifen. Griffe, stimmt auch  
Dann noch XT Kassette und Kette. Außerdem noch ICE Tec Bremsscheiben, die sich absolut Geil auf dem Bike machen, find ich.


----------



## help (25. Januar 2014)

realTBO schrieb:


> Hey  Also die Maxxis sind von mir ja. Meiner Meinung nach absolut tolle Reifen. Griffe, stimmt auch
> Dann noch XT Kassette und Kette. Außerdem noch ICE Tec Bremsscheiben, die sich absolut Geil auf dem Bike machen, find ich.


Die Verschleißteile werde ich erst tauschen wenn die verbraucht sind^^
Bei den Bremsscheiben hat Radon leider gespart, die neuen XT-Bremsen verbauen und dann keine Ice-Tec Scheiben nehmen 
Naja bei mir ist ja die SLX Kassete verbaut, soviel Unterschied zur XT ist da nicht^^
Glaube die Ice-Tec Scheiben sind sogar minimal schwerer als die jetzt drauf sind, vom Gewicht ein Nullsummenspiel 
Aber die Bremsleistung ist besser und daher werden die Scheiben nächsten Winter getauscht.


----------



## realTBO (25. Januar 2014)

Ja das mit den Verschleißteile ist absolut richtig. Ich hab sie nur gewechselt weil ich sie schon hatte. Die Bremsscheiben sind echt klasse und durch das schwarze in der Mitte sehn sie auch geil aus. Ich liebe das Bike, gefällt mir echt gut und macht Laune :-D. Die Shine Pedale sehen auch geil aus. 
Vielleicht noch ein anderer Lenker oder schwarz/orangene Felgen. Aber damit warte ich noch. 

Die original Reifen und Scheiben sind übrigens zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (25. Januar 2014)

realTBO schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Verschleißteile ist absolut richtig. Ich hab sie nur gewechselt weil ich sie schon hatte. Die Bremsscheiben sind echt klasse und durch das schwarze in der Mitte sehn sie auch geil aus. Ich liebe das Bike, gefällt mir echt gut und macht Laune :-D. Die Shine Pedale sehen auch geil aus.
> Vielleicht noch ein anderer Lenker oder schwarz/orangene Felgen. Aber damit warte ich noch.
> 
> Die original Reifen und Scheiben sind übrigens zu haben.


Bist du zufällig auch eine Abfahrt mit den Originalscheiben gefahren? Wie viel Unterschied gibt es wirklich zw. Ice-Tec & Normal?


----------



## realTBO (25. Januar 2014)

Die Orginalscheiben sind eigentlich ausreichend. Ich kann eine Verbesserung zwar feststellen, aber das könnte auch daran liegen das ich jetzt ne 203er Scheibe anstatt der 180er drauf hab. Es war zwar jetzt mehr ein optischer Grund, aber im nachhinein find ich es umso besser das sie mich auch leistungstechnisch überzeugen


----------



## Colonia_MTB (25. Januar 2014)

Gerade im Ausverkauf noch abgegriffen 







Von unterwegs!


----------



## realTBO (25. Januar 2014)

Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit 
Tolles Ding


----------



## Colonia_MTB (25. Januar 2014)

Danke, ich denke den werde ich haben. 

Hatte bis jetzt ein Merida Matts Champion


----------



## realTBO (25. Januar 2014)

Na dann fröhliches Biken 
Ach ja vielleicht wurde es ja schon mal erwähnt und ich habs leider nicht gesehen. Falls du vor hast dir nen Marsh Guard
zu kaufen, der passt hinten nicht drauf .


----------



## aquanaut96 (25. Januar 2014)

Den Leitungssalat würd ich noch in Ordnung bringen.


----------



## aquanaut96 (25. Januar 2014)

realTBO schrieb:


> Ach ja vielleicht wurde es ja schon mal erwähnt und ich habs leider nicht gesehen. Falls du vor hast dir nen Marsh Guard
> zu kaufen, der passt hinten nicht drauf .



Hinten bringt der auch nichts. Wenn dann vorne einen rein. Da ist der wirklich sehr effektiv.


----------



## Colonia_MTB (25. Januar 2014)

Prima, da wollte ich mir noch einen holen.
Danke für die Info.

Mit den Leitungen werde ich mich die Tage mal beschäftigen, muss jetzt erstmal eine Runde drehen


----------



## Mithras (25. Januar 2014)

Hmm hab son Teil auch noch rumfliegen, evtl sollt ichs für diese Jahreszeit mal montieren ... aber die Optik ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realTBO (25. Januar 2014)

*



			Hinten bringt der auch nichts. Wenn dann vorne einen rein. Da ist der wirklich sehr effektiv.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Ja das stimmt! Ich dachte er würde hinten Dampfer und Co evtl etwas schützen und sieht dazu noch gut aus. Leider passt er nicht und hätte dann auch nichts gebracht auser Optik. Für vorne hab ich dann den* RACE FACE* Mud Crutch Schlammschutz


----------



## help (25. Januar 2014)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hmm hab son Teil auch noch rumfliegen, evtl sollt ichs für diese Jahreszeit mal montieren ... aber die Optik ..


Yep, sehen schon etwas scheisse aus 
Da werde ich lieber schön dreckig, andere bezahlen Geld für so eine Schlammpackung!


----------



## realTBO (25. Januar 2014)

help schrieb:


> Yep, sehen schon etwas scheisse aus
> Da werde ich lieber schön dreckig, andere bezahlen Geld für so eine Schlammpackung!



Naja ich find die optisch nicht schlecht. Zumindest hinten!


----------



## aquanaut96 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich finde sie sehen immer noch besser aus als richtige Steckschutzbleche. Und vorne ist so ein MarshGuard fast so effektiv wie so ein Schutzblech.


----------



## roggler (26. Januar 2014)

Black Sin 9.0 2014


----------



## Chaser84 (26. Januar 2014)

roggler schrieb:


> Black Sin 9.0 2014



16" ?


----------



## roggler (26. Januar 2014)

Ja 16" bei 1,65 genau das richtige


----------



## filiale (26. Januar 2014)

Hier sieht man wie ich finde sehr deutlich das 29er auch bei 16" gar nicht so schlecht ausschaut und sich bestimmt auch gut fährt.


----------



## help (26. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob es von der Seite auch so aussieht^^
Finde die Reifendiskussion sowieso nervig, jeder soll das fahren was ihm Spaß macht und bei seinem Einsatzgebiet Sinn macht.
Daher habe ich mich gegen 29er und für 650b entschieden, da ich gerne enge Trails fahre =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roggler (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (26. Januar 2014)

Finde denn Rahmen vom Black Sin optisch sehr lecker.
Bin Derzeit stark am grübeln ob ich mein Slide 9.0 vom letztem Jahr nicht gegen ein BS 8.0 eintauschen soll!


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Januar 2014)

Jetzt mal der aktuelle Aufbau... gewicht komplett unter 10 kg, ab noch weiteres potential für gewichtstuning...


----------



## katzebulli (27. Januar 2014)

@ Mike Top Bike.


----------



## ipodmac23 (28. Januar 2014)

@ mike Sonderlackierung? Umlackiert? Kenn mich damit nicht aus.

Gibt's hier jemanden der das Slide 140 von 2014 besitzt? Wenn ja wäre ich dankbar wenn ihr mir privat nen paar Bilder schicken könntet


----------



## filiale (28. Januar 2014)

wieso privat bilder schicken ? offizielles gemeinschaftsforum nutzen und dann egoistisch sein, das geht mal gar nicht  bilder für alle bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (28. Januar 2014)

So meinte ich das net aber ich will nicht das es euch stört oder so bin noch neu hier.
Dann halt bitte hier rein stellen falls jemand das radon slide 140 von 2014 besitzt.


----------



## Nezzar (29. Januar 2014)

Bilder stören im Bilder-Thread nie. posten, posten, posten 

Also hier nen Bild von meinem 2014er Slide 150 mit sinnloser Marshguard am Hinterbau :>


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (29. Januar 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> .... mit sinnloser Marshguard am Hinterbau :>


Bringen tut das Ding hinten wirklich en Nuller.
Machst die Revers-Strippe noch kürzer, oder bleibt das so ?


----------



## Nezzar (29. Januar 2014)

Hatte mir davon ein wenig Schutz für den Umwerfer erhofft, weil der halt immer nervig zu reinigen ist.
Reverb-Leitung kommt auf alle Fälle noch kürzer, nur hab ich im Moment keine Lust mich bei der Kälte in den Schuppen zu stellen und das zu machen. Außerdem bin ich ziemlich Faul :>


----------



## realTBO (29. Januar 2014)

Genau das hatte ich mir auch erhofft, jedoch hab ich ihn gar nicht erst drauf bekommen. Einfach zu eng an Reifen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2014)

Ein Umwerferschutz sieht aber auch etwas anders aus. Der wird am Sattelrohr überhalb des Umwerfers befestigt und baumelt locker über dem Umwerfer.


----------



## hepp (29. Januar 2014)

Nennt sich Shimano mud flap. Funktioniert gut aber nur bei Top Swing Umwerfern.


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2014)

kann man sich auch selbst bauen aus einem Stück Radschlauch (und das schaut auch noch professionell aus wenn man nicht pfuscht !) oder anderen dünnen flexiblen Materialien.


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2014)

so nen Umwerfer kann man auch hier im Forum finden, und weil des ein Bilder Thread ist...der ist von SKS und kostet 3 Euro


----------



## hepp (29. Januar 2014)

Da ist der von Shimano aber schicker (finde ich). Der Preis von 5€ für die paar Gramm Plastik und einen Kabelbinder ist allerdings eine Unverschämtheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (29. Januar 2014)

Immer noch günstiger und wahrscheinlich wirkungsvoller als ein Marsh Guard (10€).


----------



## hepp (29. Januar 2014)

Stimmt, der Preis ist der Knaller , vorne finde ich ihn aber gut und bin froh, dass ich ihn hab. Wenn man nicht zu faul ist (so wie ich), kann man den auch ganz gut aus einem alten Eimer basteln


----------



## poki (30. Januar 2014)

Hab gestern das Radon Slide 130 8.0 29er für 1.699 EUR (reduziert um 300 EUR) gekauft!
Bald wirds geliefert, dann gibts ein Foto!!


----------



## filiale (30. Januar 2014)

cool, Glückwunsch, bin mal auf die Farbe blau in live gespannt


----------



## Rubik (30. Januar 2014)

Was für eine schöne Farbe!
Mal nicht das langweilige schwarze!


----------



## poki (30. Januar 2014)

Freue mich auch schon, es bald live zu sehen/fahren.


----------



## help (30. Januar 2014)

poki schrieb:


> Hab gestern das Radon Slide 130 8.0 29er für 1.699 EUR (reduziert um 300 EUR) gekauft!
> Bald wirds geliefert, dann gibts ein Foto!!


Aber vorher bitte auspacken & zusammenbauen, weil einen Karton habe ich selber!


----------



## poki (31. Januar 2014)

help schrieb:


> Aber vorher bitte auspacken & zusammenbauen, weil einen Karton habe ich selber!


*grübel* Ich mache beides!


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Januar 2014)

Soooooo .....


nachdem ich jetzt alles ausprobiert habe, stell ich nur den Link rein.


http://abload.de/image.php?img=2014-01-24_19-03-57_helut4.jpg

Warum muß man das auch so umständlich machen, Herr Gott nochmal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joetown (31. Januar 2014)

Das wäre mein beinahe fertiges Radon Slide e1 2013


----------



## aquanaut96 (1. Februar 2014)

schick. Was für Laufräder sind das und was ist das für ein cooler Sattel?


----------



## tnevermind (1. Februar 2014)

Zr race 6.0 sram
Aktueller wintermodus mit table top schlappen da ich es im moment fast nur stadt und feldwege bewege . Ich hab hier gelesen man bekommt die schriftzüge mit aceton ab ? Stimmt das ? Mich stören die grünen aplikationen. 
Ansonsten hat jemand ne gute empfehlung für ein kürzeren vorbau ?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aquanaut96 (1. Februar 2014)

Ja die Decals gehen mit Aceton oder Nitroverdünnung und ein bisschen rubbeln ab.
Vorbau würde ich einfach nehmen was dir gefällt


----------



## biking-wc (2. Februar 2014)

Ohne Worte!


----------



## aquanaut96 (2. Februar 2014)

Geiles Bike.


P.S.: wo wohnst du denn, das bei dir so viel Schnee liegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (2. Februar 2014)

@biking-wc 

Kärnten?


----------



## invalid (2. Februar 2014)

@*biking-wc *
Der 650er Rahmen ist wahrlich ohne Worte!


----------



## biking-wc (2. Februar 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> @biking-wc
> 
> Kärnten?


Richtig


----------



## Rubik (2. Februar 2014)

So viel Schnee kenne ich nur aus meiner Kindheit - ein Traum.
Schönes Slide @biking-wc


----------



## enno112 (2. Februar 2014)

Top Bike und top Hintergrund....


----------



## help (4. Februar 2014)

Das Slide ist schon lecker =D

Achja, an die Laufradspezies: Werde bei meinem ZR Race 8.0 den Mavic Crossride LRS tauschen, dürfte 15x100mm Achse vorne und 12x142mm hinten sein? Nicht das ich was falsches einkaufe xD
Werde ws. die ZTR Crest Felge nehmen, oder ich probiere den neuen Veltec ETR Strike LRS aus^^
Andere Bereifung kommt auch noch, Nobbys sind etwas zu grob für meine Strecken. Mal sehen was ich mit dem alten Satz mache, kaum benutzt incl. Schläuche&Reifen?


----------



## Cubinator (4. Februar 2014)

help schrieb:


> Das Slide ist schon lecker =D
> 
> Achja, an die Laufradspezies: Werde bei meinem ZR Race 8.0 den Mavic Crossride LRS tauschen, dürfte 15x100mm Achse vorne und 12x142mm hinten sein? Nicht das ich was falsches einkaufe xD
> Werde ws. die ZTR Crest Felge nehmen, oder ich probiere den neuen Veltec ETR Strike LRS aus^^
> Andere Bereifung kommt auch noch, Nobbys sind etwas zu grob für meine Strecken. Mal sehen was ich mit dem alten Satz mache, kaum benutzt incl. Schläuche&Reifen?



Habe ich bei meinem ZR Race 650b auch vor, allerdings ist die Auswahl relativ begrenzt, weshalb ich nicht so recht weiß, was sich für Touren und Marathons eignet bzw. bezahlbar ist. 

MfG


----------



## aquanaut96 (4. Februar 2014)

Die Achsmaße müssten stimmen. Den alten LRS würde ich inklusive der Reifen behalten und bei richtigem Schmuddelwetter verwenden.


----------



## wellness_28 (5. Februar 2014)

Mein Slide 150 von 2013:


----------



## 68erandy (5. Februar 2014)

Schöne Slide 150 ! Ich muss noch etwas sparen aber bis zum Sommer habe ich es auch !! Viel Spaß mit Deinem Radon !! Bis bald im Wald ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68erandy (5. Februar 2014)

Hier mein Radon Team ZR 7.0 im Alltag !!


----------



## 68erandy (5. Februar 2014)

noch ein paar Bilder Radon ZR Team 7.0


----------



## help (5. Februar 2014)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Habe ich bei meinem ZR Race 650b auch vor, allerdings ist die Auswahl relativ begrenzt, weshalb ich nicht so recht weiß, was sich für Touren und Marathons eignet bzw. bezahlbar ist.
> 
> MfG


Naja gibt ja schon paar LRS mit ZTR Crest/American Classic 101 etc... Felgen und z.B. Novatec, Fun Works oder Criterium Naben, bzw. die Veltec ETR Strike, alle um die 350-400€ und unter 1.500g...
geht natürlich noch deutlich leichter, entweder mit einer schmaleren Felge á BOR 333 oder eben mehr Geld investieren^^


----------



## MTBmarkoT (5. Februar 2014)

Eine Woche da und dann gleich zum 6 Std. Rennen nach Rotenburg. Klar gibt es leichtere Racebikes aber für mein Budget und mein Fahrkönnen reicht das vollends aus.  
JUST LOVE 2 RIDE


----------



## mDaniel (7. Februar 2014)

Ein bisschen OT, aber womit habt ihr denn die Schriftzüge bei euren Slides abbekommen?

Noch was zum Thema... Slide in Südtirol


----------



## wellness_28 (7. Februar 2014)

@mDaniel: Cooles Slide. Ich habe genau dasselbe Modell. Für die Schriftzüge habe ich Aceton und Nitroverdünnung aus dem Baumarkt genommen. 

Wie es aussieht hast du hinten einen Monarch Plus eingebaut ?
Macht es einen spürbaren Unterschied zum Fox RP23 ?
Das habe ich bei meinem Slide auch vor. Könntest du mir eventuell noch sagen , welchen Tune und welches Buchsenset du dafür bestellt hast und vielleicht haste ja auch noch den Link ? Danke schonmal!

Grüße Matze


----------



## _mike_ (7. Februar 2014)

Colour my Slide E1 2014:













Geändert zur Seriensaustattung:
- Race Face Atlas Lenker 780mm
- Race Face Atlas Vorbau 65mm
- Race Face Atlas Sattel
- Race Face Griffe Nelson
- Funworks Sattelklemme
- Syncros Meathook Pedale, werden noch durch blaue Race Face Atlas Pedals ersetzt
- Custom LRS mit WTB Frequency i23 Team (ohne Decals) auf Hope Pro 2 Evo,  Sapim Speichen und Alu Nippeln, 1760g
- Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5" Maxx Terra (860g) und Ardent 2,4" Maxxpro (825g) mit geschwärztem Maxxis Schriftzug
- BBB StayGuard Kettenstrebenschutz XL
- Zugführungslöcher und Lagerschrauben verschloßen mit Vorbaustopfen
- 13,7kg


----------



## mynoxin (7. Februar 2014)

Wie hast das maxxis geschwärzt? Schuhcreme?


----------



## _mike_ (7. Februar 2014)

Mipa Autoreifenlack ist das einzige was dauerhaft deckt. 
Schuhcreme, Lederfarbe, Stoßstangen- oder Kunstoffschwarz, Edding etc. taugt alles nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2014)

_*Nachträgliches Best of 2013- Hat viel Spass gemacht mein erstes Jahr mit Froschn !
























































@radon: Danke dafür 

*_​


----------



## 68erandy (7. Februar 2014)

Ist es nicht total geil sich mal richtig zuzusauen und mit einem lächeln nach Hause zu kommen auch wenn die Waden schmerzen ! Das hat man davon  !! Schöne Bilder aus der Eifel !! Hals und Beinbruch !!!!


----------



## mDaniel (7. Februar 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Macht es einen spürbaren Unterschied zum Fox RP23 ?
> Das habe ich bei meinem Slide auch vor. Könntest du mir eventuell noch sagen , welchen Tune und welches Buchsenset du dafür bestellt hast und vielleicht haste ja auch noch den Link ? Danke schonmal!



Hat auf jeden Fall einen spürbaren Unterschied gemacht... der Fox war nämlich direkt von Radon aus kaputt....
Nachdem das mein 2. Bike war wo ein FOX Federelemente Dead on arrival war (das andere war eine Fox32 von einem Canyon) hatte ich die Schnauze voll und wollte das Bike komplett auf Rock Shox umbauen (da hatte ich noch nie Stress und vor allem nervt mich dieser Service Mist von Fox) - Gabel habe ich dann aber doch nicht getauscht.

Der Monarch Plus ist top, fährt sich genial - allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich zum Vorher Zustand.
Verbaut ist ein 200x57 in Tuning MM mit Huber Bushings:
Dämpferbuchsensatz  2x 22,2x8 Vivid


LG
Daniel


----------



## Wurzelschrat (8. Februar 2014)

Servus Radon-Fahrer!

Sollte jemand ein Zr-Race Frame 26Zoll rumliegen haben, den er nimmer braucht bitte melden


----------



## wellness_28 (8. Februar 2014)

mDaniel schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsensatz  2x 22,2x8 Vivid



Ich finde keine 22,2x8. Meinst du diese hier ?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a126524/buchsenset-fuer-monarch-vivid-22-0-x-8mm.html


----------



## mDaniel (9. Februar 2014)

Habe die genau so bei Huber Bushings bestellt - passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Februar 2014)

Heute beim Tagesangebot zugeschlagen
Radon Slide 140 7.0!
Mein erstes Radon und erstes Fully bin gespannt


----------



## 68erandy (11. Februar 2014)

Mist !!! Angebot verpasst !!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Heute beim Tagesangebot zugeschlagen
> Radon Slide 140 7.0!
> Mein erstes Radon und erstes Fully bin gespannt


 Teleskopstütze ran und ab dafür, du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## darkJST (11. Februar 2014)

Endlich gibts breitere Felgen für das Rad 2012 waren das noch welche mit 19 mm Maulweite und da drauf 2.4er Nobbies


----------



## _mike_ (11. Februar 2014)

Aufgepasst: das ist vieleicht beim Inferno LRS so, die DT-Swiss haben z.t. immer noch 19mm Maulweite wie z.B. der Spline M1700 - wird aber alles schön mit 2,4er Schwalbes vertickt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2014)

Die Inferno 25 Felge hat ja auch nur 20,3mm innen  Für 2,35er schon recht schmal.
Das haben die erst für 2014 mit der Inferno 27 etwas verbessert, selbst da sinds aber ja nur 22mm
http://sun-ringle.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/rim-profiles_rev_.pdf


----------



## aquanaut96 (11. Februar 2014)

Sind doch die 27er drauf jetzt beim 150 8.0 und beim 140. Jedenfalls bei den 2014er Modellen.


----------



## maniackilla (11. Februar 2014)

So meine Mühle hab ich auch mal ein bisschen vorbereitet. Der schwarze Bender Fender wurde durch den stickerbebombten ersetzt. Mal sehen ob der hinten überhaupt was nütz. Werde denke ich noch die Decals weg machen...


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2014)

68erandy schrieb:


> Mist !!! Angebot verpasst !!



Anrufen und freundlich und nett fragen...dann geht da was wenn nur 1 Tag dazwischen liegt.


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Februar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Teleskopstütze ran und ab dafür, du wirst begeistert sein



Werd ich machen. Aber jetzt bin ich erstmal  so gut wie pleite da muss ich noch bissel warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (13. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Anrufen und freundlich und nett fragen...dann geht da was wenn nur 1 Tag dazwischen liegt.



Jop, so hab ich meins bekommen.
War eigentlich schon länger auf das Tyee aus, hab dann gesehen dass das Rad am Montag für den Preis zu haben war, dann hab ich mir gedacht: "Wenn die das für den Preis immer noch abgeben, schlag ich zu".

Tja, jetzt heißt es warten 
(Da soll noch mal einer sagen Bike-Discount kennt keinen Service)
Daumen hoch!


----------



## heckler76 (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo an alle Slide ED 160 Bj 12 Fahrer.
Ich brauche dringend eure Erfahrung. Wie fährt es sich mit einer 1 cm bzw 2 cm höherer Einbauhöhe der Gabel? Hintergrund ist dass ich die Fox 160 gegen eine Pike 160 27.5 (plus 1 cm) ersetzen möchte welche mit 26 oder 27.5 Vorderrad (plus 1 cm) gefahren werden soll. Respektive 1 cm bzw 2 cm höhere Einbauhöhe gesamt. Eventuell kommt auch eine Pike 27.5 mit 150 mm in Betracht. Vielen Dank!


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _mike_ (14. Februar 2014)

Wenn dich die Theorie interessiert, gib mal die Daten hier ein und stell die Varianten gegenüber: Bike Geometrie Rechner


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2014)

Von der Theorie her müsste dein Bike mit 2cm höherer Front etwas laufruhiger werden dafür aber das Vorderrad in steilen Anstiegen schneller abheben. Kann man ggf. durch Vorbau oder entfernen von Spacer ( sofern möglich ) etwas ausgleichen.
Wenn du ne Gabelabsenkung hast ( weiss net obs die Pike auch mit Dual Position gibt ) würd sich das für die steilen Anstiege auch relativieren.


----------



## hepp (14. Februar 2014)

heckler76 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Slide ED 160 Bj 12 Fahrer.
> Ich brauche dringend eure Erfahrung. Wie fährt es sich mit einer 1 cm bzw 2 cm höherer Einbauhöhe der Gabel? Hintergrund ist dass ich die Fox 160 gegen eine Pike 160 27.5 (plus 1 cm) ersetzen möchte welche mit 26 oder 27.5 Vorderrad (plus 1 cm) gefahren werden soll. Respektive 1 cm bzw 2 cm höhere Einbauhöhe gesamt. Eventuell kommt auch eine Pike 27.5 mit 150 mm in Betracht. Vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Habe das ED 160 mit 170er Lyrik + aussenliegender unterer Steuersatzschale gefahren, da die Gabel einen tapered Schaft hat und ein integrieter Steuersatz (bis auf eine Ausnahme) dann nicht mehr passt. Das sollte insgesamt ca. 2 cm mehr an Einbauhöhe ergeben haben. Ich fand, das fuhr sich gut, man muß halt auf ein eher laufruhiges Fahrverhalten stehen, da man schon merkt, dass sich dieses etwas mehr in diese Richtung verschiebt aber jetzt auch nicht dramatisch. Den Sattel habe ich ein paar cm nach vorne verschoben, um den flacheren Sitzwinkel auszugleichen. Bin danach die gleiche Steigungen hoch gekommen, die ich vorher auch gefahren bin.


----------



## hepp (14. Februar 2014)

In einer der letzten freeride ist ein Fahrbericht eines leidwill 301 mit 27,5er Pike 160 und entsprechendem Vorderrad. Hieraus ergab sich ein Lenkwinkel von 64 Grad. Der Tester ist damit Enduro-Rennen gefahren und war ziemlich angetan, also einfach mal probieren und berichten


----------



## heckler76 (14. Februar 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback.. Hepp, welchen innen liegenden Steuersatz meinst du ( nur einen). Ich dachte schon es gibt verschiedene. Mit dem außenliegenden komm ich sonst nochmal einen cm höher. Ist DSS Fahrverhalten irgendwie spürbar Träger bzw behäbig? Ich Magd eigentlich verspielt, quirlig und wendig. Das mit dem Liteville kennen ich, jedoch nicht die geo desbikes.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## heckler76 (14. Februar 2014)

Sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## heckler76 (14. Februar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Habe das ED 160 mit 170er Lyrik + aussenliegender unterer Steuersatzschale gefahren, da die Gabel einen tapered Schaft hat und ein integrieter Steuersatz (bis auf eine Ausnahme) dann nicht mehr passt. Das sollte insgesamt ca. 2 cm mehr an Einbauhöhe ergeben haben. Ich fand, das fuhr sich gut, man muß halt auf ein eher laufruhiges Fahrverhalten stehen, da man schon merkt, dass sich dieses etwas mehr in diese Richtung verschiebt aber jetzt auch nicht dramatisch. Den Sattel habe ich ein paar cm nach vorne verschoben, um den flacheren Sitzwinkel auszugleichen. Bin danach die gleiche Steigungen hoch gekommen, die ich vorher auch gefahren bin.



Hallo Hepp.
Ich denke du fährst ein altes ED. Richtig? Meins hat 1.5 Steuersatz. Soviel ich weiss gibt es viele semintegrierte Steuersätze für tapered Gabeln. Die Pike gibt es ja nur tapered. Andernfalls käme es bei 650b Vrad und Gabel und aussenliegendem Steuersatz auf plus 3 cm. Das ist definitiv zu viel. Frage ist: kann ich mit plus 2 cm ein akzeptables (wie) Fahrverhalten erwarten?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (14. Februar 2014)

Hehe, eine ganze Seite ohne Radon Bike? Auf Gehts Bilder Rein!


----------



## Rubik (14. Februar 2014)

Von der letzten langen Tour am letzten Sonntag.


----------



## mx-action (15. Februar 2014)

*Ich kann den Frühling schon riechen!*


----------



## ipodmac23 (15. Februar 2014)

Geiles


----------



## wellness_28 (15. Februar 2014)

Schickes Ding. Ich bin mal auf das erste Swoop 8.0 SE in freier Wildbahn gespannt. Ich bin eigentlich sonst kein Fan von Rot, aber das ist echt eine Schönheit !
Wenn mein Slide mal nicht mehr rollen sollte, weiß ich schon was es als Nächstes wird .


----------



## afuerst89 (16. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder frisch gewaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. Februar 2014)

Das Grün is so geil!!!


----------



## Rubik (16. Februar 2014)

Und gesund für die Augen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## hepp (17. Februar 2014)

heckler76 schrieb:


> Hallo Hepp.
> Ich denke du fährst ein altes ED. Richtig? Meins hat 1.5 Steuersatz. Soviel ich weiss gibt es viele semintegrierte Steuersätze für tapered Gabeln. Die Pike gibt es ja nur tapered. Andernfalls käme es bei 650b Vrad und Gabel und aussenliegendem Steuersatz auf plus 3 cm. Das ist definitiv zu viel. Frage ist: kann ich mit plus 2 cm ein akzeptables (wie) Fahrverhalten erwarten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Ja, ist ein 2011er Slide, es ging mir eigentlich auch nur um meine zustätzlichen 2 cm Einbauhöhe und die fuhren sich nach meinem persönlichen Empfinden gut.

Jetzt aber doch noch einmal zum Steuersatz: Bist Du da ganz sicher, dass Du ein Steuerrohr für semiintegrierte 1,5'' Steuersätze hast? Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch und bitte korrigiert mich aber ich meine, dass Radon bis einschließlich 2012 am Steuerrohr des slide nichts geändert hat und dies würde bedeuten, Du hättest ein durchgehendes Steuerrohr für ZS 49 Steuersätze. In das bekommt man aber nur klassische 1,5'' Ahead Schalen, semiintegrierte 1,8'' oder den FSA Gravity 2 als integrierte 1,5'' Lösung.


----------



## heckler76 (17. Februar 2014)

hallo Hepp,
jetzt hast du mich ein wenig unsicher gemacht. Hier Bilder von der unteren Lagerschale. Ist das nicht semiintegriert? Einbaudurchmesser ist 50 mm und Einbautiefe 7mm. Darin eingepasst ist ein 11/8 Lagerring für das durchgehende Steuerrohr der Fox 36. Oben und unten sind die Lagerschalen identisch. Ich brauche für die Pike ein 1.5 Lager unten da die ja tapered ist. Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben? Umso niedriger das Lager baut umso besser wegen der höheren Einbauhöhe der Gabel. Möchte die Geo möglichst wenig verändern.


----------



## Brenner H-J (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## hepp (18. Februar 2014)

heckler76 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 273709 Anhang anzeigen 273710 Anhang anzeigen 273711 Anhang anzeigen 273712
> 
> hallo Hepp,
> jetzt hast du mich ein wenig unsicher gemacht. Hier Bilder von der unteren Lagerschale. Ist das nicht semiintegriert? Einbaudurchmesser ist 50 mm und Einbautiefe 7mm. Darin eingepasst ist ein 11/8 Lagerring für das durchgehende Steuerrohr der Fox 36. Oben und unten sind die Lagerschalen identisch. Ich brauche für die Pike ein 1.5 Lager unten da die ja tapered ist. Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben? Umso niedriger das Lager baut umso besser wegen der höheren Einbauhöhe der Gabel. Möchte die Geo möglichst wenig verändern.Anhang anzeigen 273709



Hi, wie ich schon befürchtet habe, ist es ein Steuerrohr für ZS 49 Steuersatzschalen, also 49,57 mm Durchmesser, das in allen slide bis einschließlich 2012 verbaut ist. Das heißt, da passt grundsätzlich jeder Gabelschaft rein, nur eben nicht so ohne weiteres semiintegriert (abgesehen von 1 1/8‘‘ Lagerschalen). Du hast jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten eine Gabel mit tapered-Schaft einzubauen. Da die obere Schale ja weiter genutzt werden kann, hier die Alternativen für unten: Möglichkeit eins wäre eine klassische außenliegende Schale wie z. B. diese:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k689/a82224/untere-schale-ahead-1-5-schwarz.html
Die zusätzliche Einbauhöhe liegt bei ca. 8 – 12 mm, je nachdem welchen Hersteller und Steuersatztyp Du nimmst. Möglichkeit zwei ist der Gravity 2 von FSA: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35295_Gravity-2-ZS49-28-6---ZS49-40-Steuersatz.html
Der *ist* semiintegriert, hat aber einen Haken. Aufgrund der sehr beengten Platzverhältnisse sind die Kugeln des unteren Lagers sehr klein und es ist zu befürchten, dass die Lebensdauer zumindest eingeschränkt ist. Selbst wenn dem so ist, wird das Kugellager sicher nicht die Welt kosten. Du hast auf jeden Fall den Vorteil, dass der nicht höher baut, als Dein bisheriger Steuersatz.


----------



## heckler76 (18. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank. Das war eine große Hilfe!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hepp (18. Februar 2014)

Keine Ursache  Ich glaube bisher stand jeder, mich eingeschlossen, vor dem gleichen Problem, wenn es darum ging eine Gabel mit 1,5'' in das slide einzubauen .


----------



## heckler76 (18. Februar 2014)

darf ich dich noch um deine persönliche Meinung fragen auch wenn ich schon diverse Antworten darauf bekommen habe. Was hältst du davon mit semiintergiertem Lager (also niedrig) auf 650B umzurüsten, sprich 2 cm höhere Front. Ist das gut fahrbar oder versaut es die Geo? Würdest du eher 650 B mit 150 mm fahren? Dual Position oder Soloair?
Und hast du zufällig die Geo daten von ED 160 in M Bj 12 parat? das würde mir sehr helfen im Vergleich mit dem Liteville (650B Front). Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (18. Februar 2014)

Ich meine noch im Kopf zu haben, dass die Geo des ED bei 66 Grad Lenkwinkel und 73 Grad Sitzwinkel liegt (ohne Gewähr). Mit zwei zusätzlichen Zentimetern Bauhöhe liegst Du also bei ca. 65/72. (Jemand hatte ja schon den Link zu Geo-Rechner gepostet, falls Du es genau wissen willst: http://bikegeo.muha.cc/) Die gleichen zwei Zentimeter mehr hatte ich bei meiner Kombi auch. Um die Lenkererhöhung auszugleichen habe ich dann den konischen Spacer, auf dem Orbit Z 1,5 drauf steht, runtergenommen und den Vorbau direkt auf den darunter liegenden Deckel gesetzt. Nach *meinem persönlichen Empfinden* ist diese Geo gut fahrbar gewesen. Das Fahrverhalten verschiebt sich halt weiter in Richtung spurtreu, laufruhig und richtungsstabil, weg von agil oder spielerisch, ein Umstand, den ich als positiv empfunden habe. Aus *meiner Sicht* spricht also nichts dagegen, es mit 650B Gabel und Laufrad zu versuchen. Du musst aber für Dich entscheiden, welches Fahrverhalten Dir bei einem Rad wirklich wichtig ist!

650B mit einer 150er Gabel würde ich nicht versuchen. Ich sehe da den Vorteil nicht, da würde ich lieber bei der 160er bleiben.

Zu Solo Air oder Dual Air: Auch das ist zumindest zum Teil eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks. Ich werde mir keine Gabel mehr mit Absenkung kaufen, da ich diese sowieso nicht gebraucht habe bzw. es mir zu lästig war und ich gut ohne auskomme. Ich wohne aber auch am Rand eines Mittelgebirges und habe immer nur kurze Steigungen mit 100 – 200 Höhenmetern. Ich denke aber wenn man 1.000 Meter am Stück hochkurbeln muss, könnte das anders aussehen…


----------



## heckler76 (18. Februar 2014)

Danke für die klare Meinung

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## till86 (18. Februar 2014)

Neben meinem NICOLAI gibt´s jetzt ein SLIDE 130 als neues Pferd im Stall! 
Nach meinen ersten Touren bin ich stark begeistert!

Hier ein Bild:





Im Einsatz:


----------



## riGooo (19. Februar 2014)

Noch ein Eifler  Irgendwann müssen wir mal alle Eifler sammeln und paar neue Strecken erkunden  Glückwunsch zum Slide!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2014)

Eifler sind einfach die geilsten


----------



## till86 (19. Februar 2014)

jepp, können im März ja ne gemeinsame Eifel-Tour planen 
Mit Ron Rad On, so heißt der Nachwuchs


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. Februar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Eifler sind einfach die geilsten


ihr wisst schon, dass ihr aufn Pulverfass sitzt


----------



## riGooo (20. Februar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Eifler sind einfach die geilsten



Aber sowas von! 
Ja wir können gerne mal zusammen touren! Ab Anfang März hab ich meinen neuen Hobel, dann gehts rund


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2014)

ohu ja, Slide&Swoop im Ahrtal wäre sicher der Knüller.
Muss aber ersma guckn was mein zukünftiger Nachwuchs macht.
Könnte aber anbieten als "Streckenkundiger" zu fungieren, aber eher April bei mir




Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon, dass ihr aufn Pulverfass sitzt


Genau deswegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

Eine kleine, grosse Bitte:BITTE stellt hier nur die Bilder rein von euren Böcken, Touren, Ladies, …….
BITTE die Fragen. postings in die Rubriken, oder macht neue auf. Sonst wird das durch scrollen hier nervig...


----------



## OliverKaa (20. Februar 2014)

EY EY SIR!


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> EY EY SIR!
> Anhang anzeigen 274496
> Anhang anzeigen 274497
> Anhang anzeigen 274499
> Anhang anzeigen 274500



Na also, meiner Meinung nach das gelungenste Design, das wir bisher hatten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2014)

HUGH! Dem Radon-Häuptling hat gesprochen. Und recht hat er
Bildas:​


----------



## wellness_28 (21. Februar 2014)




----------



## poki (21. Februar 2014)

Mein Radon Slide 130 29 8.0 ist endlich da!
Noch keinen km gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckler76 (21. Februar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Hi, wie ich schon befürchtet habe, ist es ein Steuerrohr für ZS 49 Steuersatzschalen, also 49,57 mm Durchmesser, das in allen slide bis einschließlich 2012 verbaut ist. Das heißt, da passt grundsätzlich jeder Gabelschaft rein, nur eben nicht so ohne weiteres semiintegriert (abgesehen von 1 1/8‘‘ Lagerschalen). Du hast jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten eine Gabel mit tapered-Schaft einzubauen. Da die obere Schale ja weiter genutzt werden kann, hier die Alternativen für unten: Möglichkeit eins wäre eine klassische außenliegende Schale wie z. B. diese:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k689/a82224/untere-schale-ahead-1-5-schwarz.html
> Die zusätzliche Einbauhöhe liegt bei ca. 8 – 12 mm, je nachdem welchen Hersteller und Steuersatztyp Du nimmst. Möglichkeit zwei ist der Gravity 2 von FSA: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35295_Gravity-2-ZS49-28-6---ZS49-40-Steuersatz.html
> Der *ist* semiintegriert, hat aber einen Haken. Aufgrund der sehr beengten Platzverhältnisse sind die Kugeln des unteren Lagers sehr klein und es ist zu befürchten, dass die Lebensdauer zumindest eingeschränkt ist. Selbst wenn dem so ist, wird das Kugellager sicher nicht die Welt kosten. Du hast auf jeden Fall den Vorteil, dass der nicht höher baut, als Dein bisheriger Steuersatz.


Hallo hepp,
eine kurze Frage an den Spezialisten bzgl des Gravity 2 ZS49/28,6. Ich habe den Steuersatz von bikecomponents geliefert bekommen, galube aber dass eine Dichtlippe fehlt. (Die Verpackung war bereits geöffnet). Und zwar soll doch im unteren Lager auch eine Dichtlippe verbaut werden nachdem was ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/steuersatz-fsa-gravity-2.480032/page-2
und zwar zwischen Gabelkonus und Lager. Dieser fehlt. Es ist nur ein Dichtring dabei und zwar für das obere Lager zwischen ganz oberer Abdeckung und Lager. Fehlt mir da was? Ich kann leider kein Foto finden wo alle Bauteile abgebildet sind. Danke und Gruss
chris


----------



## hepp (21. Februar 2014)

heckler76 schrieb:


> Hallo hepp,
> eine kurze Frage an den Spezialisten bzgl des Gravity 2 ZS49/28,6. Ich habe den Steuersatz von bikecomponents geliefert bekommen, galube aber dass eine Dichtlippe fehlt. (Die Verpackung war bereits geöffnet). Und zwar soll doch im unteren Lager auch eine Dichtlippe verbaut werden nachdem was ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/steuersatz-fsa-gravity-2.480032/page-2
> und zwar zwischen Gabelkonus und Lager. Dieser fehlt. Es ist nur ein Dichtring dabei und zwar für das obere Lager zwischen ganz oberer Abdeckung und Lager. Fehlt mir da was? Ich kann leider kein Foto finden wo alle Bauteile abgebildet sind. Danke und Gruss
> chris



Ich glaube, mich als Spezialisten für den Steuersatz zu bezeichen ist ja wohl maßlos übertrieben. Ich hatte ihn im slide nicht verbaut, sondern weiß nur, dass es ihn gibt . Laut Text und Bild im verlinktem Thread sollte da ein Dichtung für den unteren Konus bei sein. Sieht jedenfalls so für mich aus. Ruf doch mal bei bike components an und reklamiere die fehlende Dichtung. Die sind eigentlich sehr kulant.

Ach ja, es geht hier ja um Bilder:


----------



## yoger83 (21. Februar 2014)

Mein neuer Schatz....Slide 130 9.0 





Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## speedrage (21. Februar 2014)

Habe meinem 2012 Slide 140 einen neuen Rahmen vermacht


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Februar 2014)

Wie kommts? Der 140er Rahmen kaputt gewesen? Oder geschickt an n 150er rangekommen? Oder Langeweile?


----------



## speedrage (21. Februar 2014)

Der alte war ein 20“der neue ist ein 18“
18" passt mir irgendwie besser. (ich bin 180 und SL 83)
Wollte etwas wendiger unterwegs sein.
Ausserdem war auch Langeweile und etwas Experimentierfreudigkeit im Spiel.


----------



## _mike_ (21. Februar 2014)

speedrage schrieb:


> Habe meinem 2012 Slide 140 einen neuen Rahmen vermacht


Nice! Was ist das für ein Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## speedrage (21. Februar 2014)

Das ist dieser hier


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (21. Februar 2014)

So, nun auch mal mein neues Slide ! Danke Radon für dieses tolle Bike !! 

Und 26" Rulz !!
Leider nur Handy Pic 
Gruß Bigdaddy


----------



## Rubik (21. Februar 2014)

mal ein etwas anderes Bild...mit etwas Bling Bling..

Klar, Auflösung für'n a**** aber man hat meist nur ein Handy dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoxar (22. Februar 2014)

Heute war die Post da, sehr geiles Teil, für 1.4k völlig okay


----------



## ipodmac23 (22. Februar 2014)

Heute war die Post auch bei mir
Und hat mir das gleiche wie dir shoxar gebracht. Mein erstes Fully und erstes Radon und erstes nicht baumarkt fahrrad
Bin echt überwältigt!!





Sry für die quali..


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Februar 2014)

So, hier nochmal mein Slide. Ich hab jetzt nochmal ein paar Sachen geändert.

























Bisher geändert wurde:

- Laufräder: Acros 74 blau, Sapim Laser/D-Light, Sapim Polyax Alu blau, Ryde Trace EN 29
- Reifen: Fat Albert 2.4 Evo tubeless montiert
- Umbau auf 2-fach mit Race Face Litebash blau und Bionicon C-Guide blau
- Schalthebel: X9 Zeroloss 2014
- Vorbau: Reverse Components XC 60 mm
- Lenker: Spank Spike 777 Evo blau
- Griffe: Specialized B-Grips
- Steuersatz: Acros schwarz
- Sattelklemme: Hope blau
- Pedale: DMR Vault

Noch geändert wird:

- Sattel

Im Moment ist noch eine SLX Bremse als Ersatz montiert bis meine Formula T1 vom Service wieder kommt.
Erste Testfahrt mit den neuen Laufrädern erfolgt morgen.


----------



## help (22. Februar 2014)

So wollte heute eigentlich ein pic von meiner Tour reinstellen, wenn nicht der Zug vom Umwerfer abgegangen wäre wtf? Der was die Schraube reingedreht hat, hat wohl gesoffen. Das Seil sieht aus, 2 Litzen gerissen komplett zerquetscht. Langsam nervts, zuerst fällt die Endkappe vom Lockout ab und das bei der ersten Ausfahrt, nach 1km dann das. Jetzt kann ich mir einen neues Seil bestellen und mal wieder eine Woche warten!


----------



## mynoxin (22. Februar 2014)

Montag ab 9 hat so ziemlich jeder bikedealer geöffnet, der dir für 2€ nen neuen Zug gibt. óÒ
Das spart Nerven, Versandkosten und schont die Umwelt, weil dhl weniger Sprit verbraucht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2014)

Bestell dir wenn gleich mal zwei oder drei und nimmeins mit auf Tour, sowas gehört normal in jeden Rucksack bei ner Tour


----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Februar 2014)

Super die neue Rockshox Revelation ist Schrott.. sie federt nicht mehr ganz aus und kommt nicht von den 110mm zu den 140mm wenn das Fahrrad ganz normal steht.  Außerdem zischt sie manchmal beim einfedern.. und sie macht noch einige andere komische dinge.. 
Soll ich das Bike zu Radon schicken oder ist das was kleineres?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (23. Februar 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Super die neue Rockshox Revelation ist Schrott.. sie federt nicht mehr ganz aus und kommt nicht von den 110mm zu den 140mm wenn das Fahrrad ganz normal steht.  Außerdem zischt sie manchmal beim einfedern.. und sie macht noch einige andere komische dinge..
> Soll ich das Bike zu Radon schicken oder ist das was kleineres?




Ruf' doch einfach bei H&S an, die werden dir dann schon weiterhelfen (ich hatte bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen mit deren Service) - notfalls musst du halt die Gabel einschicken...


----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Februar 2014)

Oh man ey.. Weiß trotzdem vllt jemand was mit der Gabel ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedrage (23. Februar 2014)

Hast du schon mal die Luft von der Gabel abgelassen und neu aufgefüllt???


----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Februar 2014)

Wie lässt man die denn komplett ab?


----------



## help (23. Februar 2014)

Gabelpumpe


----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Februar 2014)

Ja wenn ich die ran mache steht immer 0 psi da obwohl ich davor eig 100 psi reingemacht hab. ich hab die mal 20min dran gelassen da hat sich nichts verändert. aber wenn ich sie abmache dann wieder ran steht 0 da und ich muss wieder von vorne anfangen so zusagen. wenn ich die abmache dann höre ich auch immer ein zischen. und ich kann nicht mehr als 100pi reinmachen obwohl mx 300 drauf steht?!?


----------



## Wurzelschrat (23. Februar 2014)

Grüße von der Walhalla an alle Slider, und natürlich an alle anderen Beiker auch


----------



## roggler (23. Februar 2014)

Frühling!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Februar 2014)

Kann mir noch jemand helfen?


----------



## raptora (23. Februar 2014)

Gib doch mal deinen Standort an,
ist doch kein Ding das mal einer kurz bei dir vorbeischaut und drüber guckt.

Hier sind doch in der Regel hilfsbereite Sportfreunde unterwegs die auch ein wenig Ahnung haben.

Wenn Du aus der Ecke Köln / Leverkusen / Bergisches Land kommen würdest dann könntest Du bei mir vorbeikommen


----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Februar 2014)

Danke aber ich wohne im Süden Brandenburgs.


----------



## filiale (23. Februar 2014)

Wenn Die Pumpe abgemacht wird darf es nur ultra kurz zischen.Sonst ist die Pumpe falsch eingestellt. Da gibt es ne Messingschlitzschraube vorne wo Du die Pumpe aufs Ventil setzt. Damit stellt man den Abstand zum Ventil ein. Ist doch klar daß Deine Gabel nicht mehr hochkommt wenn keine Luft drin ist. Wundert mich nur das bei Dir nicht mehr als 100psi rein können sollen. Wieviel Druck gehört denn in Deine Gabel damit Du nen SAG von15% hast ?


----------



## Nezzar (23. Februar 2014)

Wenn aber gar keine Luft drin wär, dürfte die Gabel ja auch nicht auf 110 stehen bleiben. Hast du versehentlich die Absenkung aktiviert? Die fehlenden 30mm wären dadurch nämlich relativ einfach erklärt. Es wäre dann auch kein Defekt und alles ist Paletti 

Was die Pumpe anageht: Hast du die richtig fest drauf gedreht? Ich muss meine (ich hab die von Rock Shox) relativ fest draufschrauben, bis ich pumpen kann bzw. mir überhaupt der aktuelle Druck angezeigt wird.


----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn Die Pumpe abgemacht wird darf es nur ultra kurz zischen.Sonst ist die Pumpe falsch eingestellt. Da gibt es ne Messingschlitzschraube vorne wo Du die Pumpe aufs Ventil setzt. Damit stellt man den Abstand zum Ventil ein. Ist doch klar daß Deine Gabel nicht mehr hochkommt wenn keine Luft drin ist. Wundert mich nur das bei Dir nicht mehr als 100psi rein können sollen. Wieviel Druck gehört denn in Deine Gabel damit Du nen SAG von15% hast ?



Ok ich probier das gleich nochmal aus. Ja das mit den 100psi ist auf einmal so gestern ging es noch. Aber mir fällt auch auf das sich die Pumpe extrem sch*** und schwer rein drehen lässt. Ist etwa die Pumpe kaputt??
Naja das mit dem Sag ist so ne Sache einmal hatte (laut der Pumpe der ich glaube net trauen kann) 15 psi drin die Gabel kam ohne Probleme hoch und der Sag war bei 30%. Heute dann auf 100psi gemacht und der Sag war so bei 15/20 manchmal auch anders warum auch immer..



Nezzar schrieb:


> Wenn aber gar keine Luft drin wär, dürfte die Gabel ja auch nicht auf 110 stehen bleiben. Hast du versehentlich die Absenkung aktiviert? Die fehlenden 30mm wären dadurch nämlich relativ einfach erklärt. Es wäre dann auch kein Defekt und alles ist Paletti
> 
> Was die Pumpe anageht: Hast du die richtig fest drauf gedreht? Ich muss meine (ich hab die von Rock Shox) relativ fest draufschrauben, bis ich pumpen kann bzw. mir überhaupt der aktuelle Druck angezeigt wird.



Nene dann hast du das falsch verstanden. wenn ich auf 110mm runtergehe und dann aber umschalten auf die 140 dann passiert nichts. es bleibt einfach bei 110. erst wenn ich das rad anhebe geht es raus. Sie federt eben auch nicht komplett aus sondern bleibt immer noch so 5-10% drin.

Jetzt macht sie auch wieder komische Geräusche..


Hab jetzt die Pumpe extrem fest angeschraubt aber der aktuelle druck wird mir trotzdem nicht angezeigt… und wenn ich pumpe geht es wieder nur bis ungefähr 100 danach ist Schluss
als ich es dann wieder abgeschraubt hab konnte ich an den fingern spüren wie die irgendwo Luft raus kam. ob das nun von der Gabel oder pumpe ist ka.. es war aber auch nur ein kurzer luftstoß


----------



## Nezzar (23. Februar 2014)

Achso...Fotos!


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Februar 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Ok ich probier das gleich nochmal aus. Ja das mit den 100psi ist auf einmal so gestern ging es noch. Aber mir fällt auch auf das sich die Pumpe extrem sch*** und schwer rein drehen lässt. Ist etwa die Pumpe kaputt??
> Naja das mit dem Sag ist so ne Sache einmal hatte (laut der Pumpe der ich glaube net trauen kann) 15 psi drin die Gabel kam ohne Probleme hoch und der Sag war bei 30%. Heute dann auf 100psi gemacht und der Sag war so bei 15/20 manchmal auch anders warum auch immer..



Was hast denn du für ne Pumpe??
Meine hat nämlich noch ein kleines Hebelchen, welches nach dem Aufschrauben auf die Gabel, erst noch umgeklappt werden muß damit einer "Verbindung" zwischen Gabel und Pumpe besteht.
Wenn Du mit der angeschlossen Pumpe pumpst, geht der Druck in deiner Anzeige schnell hoch oder mußt du wirklich pumpen bis sich die Anzeige ändert? Wenn die Anzeige schnell hoch schnippt (also um mehrer bar pro Pumpbewegung) dann hast Du keine Verbindung zur Luftkammer in der Gabel.

Wichtig ist wie gesagt erstmal sicher zu gehen, daß auch wirklich Druck in die Gabel kommt.

grüße
Robby

ps.: eigentlich ist das der Bilderfred ... mach doch geschwind einen eigenen Fred mit deinem Problem auf und dann verlagern wir die Diskussion dort rein.


----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Februar 2014)

Hab ich schon

Warte ich schick link

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....Rockshox-Revelation-tausende-Probleme.685457/

Oh also hab ich nichtmal dazu ne verbindung weil ich mach mit 2x pumpen 100psi und 7,5 bar ungefähr..


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. Februar 2014)

Habe es in den passenden thread verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (23. Februar 2014)

ZU VERKAUFEN


----------



## c-st (24. Februar 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon
> 
> Warte ich schick link
> 
> ...



Dann kann da aber keiner was für, wenn du die Pumpe nicht richtig draufschraubst. Vielleicht gehst du mit dem Bike mal zu einem Händler, nicht dass du da was kaputt machst. Scheint ja nicht ganz einfach zu sein ...


----------



## ml1234 (24. Februar 2014)

@Nezzar 
Bringen die kleinen Schutzblächer eine deutliche Verbesserung?? Hast du diese auch bei Bike descount gekauft?? (link?)

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## help (24. Februar 2014)

ml1234 schrieb:


> @Nezzar
> Bringen die kleinen Schutzblächer eine deutliche Verbesserung?? Hast du diese auch bei Bike descount gekauft?? (link?)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a89263/mudguard.html
Was man so hört, ist er vorne ganz nützlich. Hinten dürfte er nur ein wenig schützen...


----------



## filiale (24. Februar 2014)

korrekt, vorne ja, hinten nein, hinten braucht es einen ass saver.


----------



## Nezzar (24. Februar 2014)

Wie schon mal geschrieben, war's hinten eigentlich nur um den Umwerfer ein wenig zu schützen. Ähnliches hatte ich schon bei Rädern gesehen, bei denen Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr verbaut ist (dort aber um hauptsächlich den Dämpfer zu schützen, wenn ich recht informiert bin). Also dacht ich mir, dass meinem Umwerfer das vielleicht auch was bringt. Tut's nicht  Bilder sind schon etwas älter. Mitterweile ist der Marshguard hinten schon nicht mehr dran.


----------



## _mike_ (24. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> korrekt, vorne ja, hinten nein, hinten braucht es einen ass saver.



ztztz, das heißt bitte mudcatcher


----------



## filiale (24. Februar 2014)

ztztz, das heißt bitte http://ass-savers.com/


----------



## fissenid (25. Februar 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Heute war die Post auch bei mir
> Und hat mir das gleiche wie dir shoxar gebracht. Mein erstes Fully und erstes Radon und erstes nicht baumarkt fahrrad
> Bin echt überwältigt!!
> 
> ...


 
Sattelstütze falsch herum montiert.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (25. Februar 2014)

Weiß ich..


----------



## heckler76 (26. Februar 2014)

war zu verkaufen. Da es keiner

 

 

 wollte bau ich jetzt um. Bin wieder fit, Knie ist in Ordnung


----------



## Beaumont (26. Februar 2014)

Was stört dich an deinem Bike, daß du`s loswerden wolltest?
Was wird denn umgebaut?


----------



## heckler76 (26. Februar 2014)

Zu schwer. Kommt ne pike rein und andere Laufräder. Ich mach nicht die krassen Sprünge, dafür gehts auch mal rauf. Out of box war das ED bei 14.4 ohne Pedale. Ziel sind ca 13 mit Pedale

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_simon (27. Februar 2014)

Habe seit kurzem genau das gleiche Bike, aber das Rad liegt bei mir derzeit bei knapp unter 15kilo inkl. Enduro-Laufradsatz, Lyrik & Reverb. Mich stört das Gewicht kaum.
Bin mir ziemlich unsicher, ob die 13Kilo machbar sind, bzw obs denn lohnenswert ist, besonders preislich...


----------



## heckler76 (27. Februar 2014)

Update wird es geben. Liege jetzt bei 13.8 mit fox und easton laufräder. Mal sehen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (27. Februar 2014)

Sehr schöne Tour bei strahlenden Sonnenschein
Nur die Gabel macht mir noch bisschen zu schaffen aber das geht schon


----------



## invalid (27. Februar 2014)

Endlich mal wieder in der Spur gewesen und gleich nochmal einen Test für den anstehenden Umbau gemacht. Heute im Local Store ein Race Face Narrow Wide Single 32T Kettenblatt gekauft. Da wird einiges von dem Bike runterfliegen. Bin mal auf den Gewichtsunterschied am ende gespannt. Optisch würde mir zwar einen 2fach Kurbel für den Umbau mehr zustehen, aber ich geb mich wohl erstmal mit der 3fach Kurbel zufrieden. Hat irgendwer noch Tipps für den Umbau?


----------



## mynoxin (27. Februar 2014)

invalid schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder in der Spur gewesen und gleich nochmal einen Test für den anstehenden Umbau gemacht. Heute im Local Store ein Race Face Narrow Wide Single 32T Kettenblatt gekauft. Da wird einiges von dem Bike runterfliegen. Bin mal auf den Gewichtsunterschied am ende gespannt. Optisch würde mir zwar einen 2fach Kurbel für den Umbau mehr zustehen, aber ich geb mich wohl erstmal mit der 3fach Kurbel zufrieden. Hat irgendwer noch Tipps für den Umbau?


Ja: der blaue lrs beißt sich mit dem grün, der muss anders. Und die Forke muss raus und in meins rein, kannst die talas haben. Fair?
Im ernst... Nette Kiste 
Achja... Weis net, wo du fährst, bin aber grad mit 1x10 unterwegs und finde es geil! Ein kb und kein umwerfer dreckstress, Bandbreite wird komplett benutzt, das finde ich gut. Mirfe täte in Frage kommen, ebenso ein kleineres kb, dass aber erst zur nächsten Saison, will die jetzige so durchstehen.


----------



## invalid (27. Februar 2014)

Bin überwiegend flach und Berg ab unterwegs. Das was es bei mir Berg auf geht bekomme ich mit der aktuellen 32-11 er Kassette hin. Aber für den Urlaub könnte ich mir auch ne 36-11 oder gar ein 42er Ritzel vorstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mynoxin (27. Februar 2014)

Bin auf 11-36 unterwegs und für den deister reichts. Gewichtsmäßig gibt's nix besseres. Alfine vielleicht, aber das is net Enduro


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2014)

invalid schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder in der Spur gewesen und gleich nochmal einen Test für den anstehenden Umbau gemacht. Heute im Local Store ein Race Face Narrow Wide Single 32T Kettenblatt gekauft. Da wird einiges von dem Bike runterfliegen. Bin mal auf den Gewichtsunterschied am ende gespannt. Optisch würde mir zwar einen 2fach Kurbel für den Umbau mehr zustehen, aber ich geb mich wohl erstmal mit der 3fach Kurbel zufrieden. Hat irgendwer noch Tipps für den Umbau?


 
Find dein Rädchen ganz ordentlich  find das mit dem blau gar nicht mal so übel
Kommst du denn mit einem KB klar ? Finde gerade das 22er recht entspannt im Mittelgebirge und den Alpen.
Werd wenn meine KB mal runtergenudelt sind wohl auf 2 fach gehen.

Achso bildchen nä:


----------



## duddi (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, hier mal mein 2013er ZR Race 6.0 in 20 Zoll. Bisher habe ich lediglich die grausigen Draht Nobbys gegen Rocket Ron Evos und den Easton 100mm 8 Grad Vorbau gegen einen kurzen 80mm Ritchey Vorbau mit 6 Grad getauscht.Außerdem habe ich die Speichenspannung deutlich erhöht, da die Mavics schon traditionell sehr weich eingespannt und damit für mein Gewicht grenzwertig sind.  Da ich das Rad auch für Touren nutze sind auf dem Bild PDM 324 Pedale verbaut. Der Bonträger Flaschenhalter passte für meinen Geschmack ganz gut. Nächste Woche werde ich noch die Reba auf 120 mm traveln und mit 5w Öl etwas pimpen. Ich hoffe, dass sich damit das Ansprechverhalten verbessert und ich den Sag noch etwas erhöhen kann ohne auf echte 100mm Federweg zu verzichten. Sonst bin ich abgesehen von der Lackqualität echt zufrieden. Der Mud Crutch von RF ist übrigens klasse. Man wird zwar trotzdem noch dreckig, aber das Gesicht ist in der Regel sauber


----------



## invalid (28. Februar 2014)

@duddi 

auf was hast du die spannung erhöht? frei schnauze oder gemessen?


----------



## speedrage (28. Februar 2014)

Das Slide macht einfach nur Spaß


----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. Februar 2014)

Nice one. Was seltsam aussieht, ist der Winkel vom Sattel, liegt das an der eingefahrenen Stütze?

Die Sattelklemme is mir irgendwie zu wuchtig. Und ne schwarze XT-Kurbel würde dem Teil bestimmt super stehen! Aber geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duddi (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
gemessen habe ich die Spannung nicht, aber halt mit Hilfe des Zentrierständers möglichst gleichmäßig um ca. 0,5 - 1 Umdrehung je Speiche erhöht. Das merkt man schon echt gut. Viel mehr würde ich mich nicht trauen. Die speichen sollen ja schon noch ne Weile leben.


----------



## speedrage (28. Februar 2014)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Nice one. Was seltsam aussieht, ist der Winkel vom Sattel, liegt das an der eingefahrenen Stütze?
> 
> Die Sattelklemme is mir irgendwie zu wuchtig. Und ne schwarze XT-Kurbel würde dem Teil bestimmt super stehen! Aber geil!



Danke für die Tipps

Das mit der Sattelneigung sieht nur so aus, ausgefahren passt das super, ansonsten gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, mit der Sattelklemme war ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher, da mache ich wieder die schwarze dran, allerdings bleibt die Kurbel aus finanziellen Hintergründen erst einmal dran. Habe noch eine SLX Kurbel am Stadtrad dran, vielleicht lasse ich die mal schwarz pulvern.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (1. März 2014)

Guten Morgen, wollte gerade anfangen bei meinem Radon Slide 150 Modelljahr 2014 die Blauen Schriftzüge zu enfernen. Nur löst sich da rein garnix mit Aceton oder Nagellackentferner. Jemand noch einen weiteren Tip?


----------



## raptora (1. März 2014)

Das Wetter ist schön, ich bin jetzt erstmal wech


----------



## invalid (1. März 2014)

Sind das bei radon nicht überlackierte "tatoos" ? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jan-S. (1. März 2014)

.


----------



## Jan-S. (1. März 2014)

.


----------



## Jan-S. (1. März 2014)

.


----------



## Jan-S. (1. März 2014)

Hier mein ZR Race 29 5.0 2013 mit diversen Änderungen sollte etwas mehr in 
Richtung Schnelles Trailbike gehn,
deswegen auch der 750er Lenker mit kürzerem Vorbau
der Bashguard und die FunWorks Atmosphere XL Felgen.
Rock Shox Reba, Slx Kurbel mit 22-36, Slx Bremsen Mit 203 und 180mm Scheiben
Syntace Superlock Damit der Sattel nichtmehr rutscht.
So wie es da steht ist es fast Perfekt für Mich.
11.6kg mit Pumpe Klingel und Pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-S. (1. März 2014)

.


----------



## Jan-S. (1. März 2014)

Sorry für die Doppelposts  hatte ne seltsame Fehlermeldung und es dann ein paar mal probiert.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (1. März 2014)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, wollte gerade anfangen bei meinem Radon Slide 150 Modelljahr 2014 die Blauen Schriftzüge zu enfernen. Nur löst sich da rein garnix mit Aceton oder Nagellackentferner. Jemand noch einen weiteren Tip?




So, war eben noch schnell im Baumarkt Nitroverdünnung kaufen. Damit Bekomm ich die Decals auch nicht ab. :-(


----------



## ipodmac23 (1. März 2014)

invalid schrieb:


> Sind das bei radon nicht überlackierte "tatoos" ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Antowort auf deine frage


----------



## sp00n82 (1. März 2014)

Ich meine aber ich hätte schon Bilder gesehen, wo die Decals entfernt wurden.


----------



## OliverKaa (1. März 2014)

Bei mir waren die Decals auflackiert - etwas Aceton und einige Zeit später:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (2. März 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich meine aber ich hätte schon Bilder gesehen, wo die Decals entfernt wurden.



Auf den anodisierten Rahmen (schwarz) sind sie lackiert, auf den farbigen Rahmen sind's Aufkleber...


----------



## Blackriver2006 (2. März 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Auf den anodisierten Rahmen (schwarz) sind sie lackiert, auf den farbigen Rahmen sind's Aufkleber...


Dann sollten sich ja beide Varianten entfernen lassen, oder habe ich gerade einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Seppel_7 (2. März 2014)

Hi Leute, hab bisher nur mitgelesen und konnte mir viele Anregungen aus den Foren holen
Werd jetzt mal aktiv mit meinem neuen Radl
Slide 130 8.0 incl. der notwendigen Anpassungen für einen 100 kg Mann (203 Ice Tech, 20er Kettenblatt ;-)
Der Frühling kann kommen!


----------



## aquanaut96 (2. März 2014)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Dann sollten sich ja beide Varianten entfernen lassen, oder habe ich gerade einen Denkfehler?



Nein eben nicht, weil die Aufkleber unter Klarlack sind. Da funkioniert das nicht mit Aceton o.ä.


----------



## _mike_ (2. März 2014)

So ein Quark - auf den eloxierten Rahmen ist doch kein Klarlack über den Aufklebern! Das ist nur bei den farbig lackierten so.


----------



## aquanaut96 (2. März 2014)

Davon rede ich ja. Bei meinem schwarz-blauem Slide kann ich die lakierten Decals sogar mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (2. März 2014)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Davon rede ich ja. Bei meinem schwarz-blauem Slide kann ich die lakierten Decals sogar mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen.




Modelljahr? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliverKaa (2. März 2014)

2013


----------



## OliverKaa (3. März 2014)

Keiner Interesse am 2013er 10.0?
Das Bike ist wirklich der Hammer.
20" Rahmen.
Schreibt mich einfach mal an.


----------



## invalid (3. März 2014)

Endlich habe ich einen Anständigen Ort für neue Bilder gefunden, und der Umbau auf 1x10 ist auch perfekt gelungen... ich vermisse die 20 Gänge weniger keine Sekunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEs... (3. März 2014)

Der Tag "Zwangsurlaub" wollte genutzt werden...


----------



## mynoxin (3. März 2014)

Sag ich ja, invalid


----------



## invalid (3. März 2014)

@mynoxin - Thumbs up!


----------



## Chainrider (3. März 2014)

Schaut Euch mal mein (noch) Bike an  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/341960-radon-slide-9-0-150-2013-mit-2014er-teilen-gepflegt


----------



## Mahe5 (4. März 2014)

Was mich bei den Umbau auf Einfach mal interessieren würde, wäre wie das mit der Querbelastung der kette ist? Ich gehe mal davon aus das Zahnrad an der Kurbel in der mittleren Position eingebaut wird, aber wenn man dann auf das größte/kleinste Ritzel geht, dann läuft die kette doch sehr schräg oder? muss man dann öfters die kette tauschen oder leiden die Zahnräder oder ist das alles unproblematisch?


----------



## haekel72 (4. März 2014)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Was mich bei den Umbau auf Einfach mal interessieren würde, wäre wie das mit der Querbelastung der kette ist? Ich gehe mal davon aus das Zahnrad an der Kurbel in der mittleren Position eingebaut wird, aber wenn man dann auf das größte/kleinste Ritzel geht, dann läuft die kette doch sehr schräg oder? muss man dann öfters die kette tauschen oder leiden die Zahnräder oder ist das alles unproblematisch?



Fahre seit 1500km dieses System. Kettenlinie etwas anpassen durch Spacer am Kettenblatt (abhängig vom Rahmen), also ich merke keinen übermäßigen Verschleiß und Liebe dieses Gefühl ohne Umwerfer! 

Habe zwei Bikes umgebaut auf 1 Fach^^ (siehe Pics)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2014)

TEs... schrieb:


> Der Tag "Zwangsurlaub" wollte genutzt werden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 276754


 
AHA, jetz wird bei den Rheinlandbiker also auch "geslidet"


----------



## TEs... (4. März 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> AHA, jetz wird bei den Rheinlandbiker also auch "geslidet"



Jawohl, Hubert!!!  Das Angebot damals musste ich einfach mitnehmen und ich habe es (bisher) nicht bereut!!!


----------



## filiale (4. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Schreibt mich einfach mal an.Anhang anzeigen 276605



Dafür gibt es auch einen Bike Markt hier im Forum. Wenn das Bike der Hammer ist, behalte es doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (4. März 2014)

Würde ich gerne - da hat aber leider der Schatzmeister etwas dagegen.
Ist mein voller ernst - Traum Bike
Cheers 
btw. das Bike ist im Bike Markt ;-)


----------



## fstoeckl (4. März 2014)

Die heurige Schneearmut zwingt zum frühen Umstieg von den Tourenski aufs Bike


----------



## Themeankitty (4. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne - da hat aber leider der Schatzmeister etwas dagegen.
> Ist mein voller ernst - Traum Bike
> Cheers
> btw. das Bike ist im Bike Markt ;-)






OliverKaa schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne - da hat aber leider der Schatzmeister etwas dagegen.
> Ist mein voller ernst - Traum Bike
> Cheers
> btw. das Bike ist im Bike Markt ;-)


Bring dein Schatzmeister doch auch zum Biken, vll. kannste dein Slide dann behalten )


----------



## OliverKaa (4. März 2014)

Hust, Räusper...
....soll ich jetzt sagen Biken ist Männersport?
Nein, ich sags lieber mal vorsichtig so "Ich trete gerne mit
meinen Kumpels aufn Berg hoch und fahr noch lieber wieder mit Ihnen runter,
Gerne auch Allein nach Puls - jedoch - OHNE Kinder oder Frau ;-)


----------



## GRottig (5. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hust, Räusper...
> ....soll ich jetzt sagen Biken ist Männersport?
> Nein, ich sags lieber mal vorsichtig so "Ich trete gerne mit
> meinen Kumpels aufn Berg hoch und fahr noch lieber wieder mit Ihnen runter,
> Gerne auch Allein nach Puls - jedoch - OHNE Kinder oder Frau ;-)



UND ohne Slide?


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. März 2014)

Meins... weiß jemand zufälliger weise die Tretlagerbreite von dem Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. März 2014)

Willst Du das Biken aufgeben ? Wohl kaum...Du kaufst Dir nach Verlustabzug vom Kaufpreis von dem wenigen was übrig bleibt ein anderes Rad. Aber gespart hast Du dann nicht. Daher -> behalten


----------



## hepp (5. März 2014)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Meins... weiß jemand zufälliger weise die Tretlagerbreite von dem Rahmen?



73 mm


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. März 2014)

Danke!


----------



## KILLTROY (5. März 2014)

Hier mein Swoop 175 7.0 2014


----------



## DannyCalifornia (5. März 2014)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Hier mein Swoop 175 7.0 2014


Geil!


----------



## tomtom1986 (5. März 2014)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, wollte gerade anfangen bei meinem Radon Slide 150 Modelljahr 2014 die Blauen Schriftzüge zu enfernen. Nur löst sich da rein garnix mit Aceton oder Nagellackentferner. Jemand noch einen weiteren Tip?


Falls noch interessant mit nem Föhn lassen sich Decals auch gut entfernen


----------



## KILLTROY (5. März 2014)

Hier mal ein kleines Video mit meinem Swoop 175 7.0 2014


----------



## ipodmac23 (5. März 2014)

Fu** the Gema!


----------



## KILLTROY (5. März 2014)

Schass sorry werde es mal hier uploaden.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (5. März 2014)

http://www.unblocker.yt/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (5. März 2014)

Heute die erste Tour. Die Bremsleitung vorne wird noch geändert. Auf dem Unterrohr steht mein Name, daher geschwärzt!


----------



## raptora (5. März 2014)

Das Skeen ist geil,
war aber nicht nötig den Namen zu schwärzen !

Wir erkennen dich doch am Avatarbild


----------



## Blackriver2006 (5. März 2014)

tomtom1986 schrieb:


> Falls noch interessant mit nem Föhn lassen sich Decals auch gut entfernen




Mit nem Föhn funktioniert es auch nicht.


----------



## tomtom1986 (6. März 2014)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Mit nem Föhn funktioniert es auch nicht.


Dann sind das keine Aufkleber. Wenn Aceton, Nitro und Föhn nix hilft. Hast du nur noch die Möglichkeit das ganze Bike zu entlacken und Neu lackieren lassen. Oder mit den Aufschriften zu leben.


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. März 2014)




----------



## OliverKaa (6. März 2014)

Rot mit schwarzem Hinterbau sieht sehr fein aus!
Wo wurden die Fotos gemacht?


----------



## invalid (6. März 2014)

Das slide 650b in apple candy zum niederknien... Canyon copy paste hin oder her. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. März 2014)

Die neuen Fotos haben wir in Südafrika gemacht - wie gefällt euch eigentlich so eine kleines Bärtchen?
Ich muss sagen - cooles Modell - zu dem der Fahrer amtierender DH Meister ist.


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (7. März 2014)

> wie gefällt euch eigentlich so eine kleines Bärtchen?



So unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein,
ich habe mich gestern Abend schon gefragt wo sie den ausgegraben haben 

Die Fotos sind aber


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (7. März 2014)

Ja bitte mehr davon ... also mehr Bilder nicht mehr Barth


----------



## Rubik (7. März 2014)

Hannover - Anderter Schleuse





Manchmal auch in der verkehrten Welt unterwegs. 

Danke Radon für dieses tolle Bike - für dieses tolle Fahrgefühl. 

Ride on with an Radon!!!


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. März 2014)




----------



## invalid (8. März 2014)

Da wird man doch fast bissel neidisch, was die Landschaft angeht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cemetery (8. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Die neuen Fotos haben wir in Südafrika gemacht - wie gefällt euch eigentlich so eine kleines Bärtchen?
> Ich muss sagen - cooles Modell - zu dem der Fahrer amtierender DH Meister ist.



Zusammen mit den Haaren sieht er aus wie der d'Artagnan der Downhiller  Fehlen nur noch die 3 Musketiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (9. März 2014)

Spass im Wald mit nem Slide


----------



## tditdi (9. März 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Spass im Wald mit nem Slide


Ist das bei Wolfersdorf im Landkreis SHK?


----------



## yoger83 (9. März 2014)

Slide 130 9.0

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. März 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 278037 Slide 130 9.0
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk



Schön, Jörg! Bin auf die weiteren Umbauten gespannt.


----------



## yoger83 (9. März 2014)

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt umgebaut habe sind die Bremsscheiben....die org. Avid HS1 gingen überhaupt nicht.....

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## wellness_28 (10. März 2014)

Tour im Harz am Sonnabend mit meiner All-Mountain-Bande!


----------



## lonleyrider (10. März 2014)

*Vorm Limburger Dom und vor der Luxushütte des "Noch" Limburger Bischoff*


----------



## s37 (10. März 2014)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> *Vorm Limburger Dom und vor der Luxushütte des "Noch" Limburger Bischoff*
> Anhang anzeigen 278255
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 278256


 
SEHR hübsches SKEEN...aber die vordere bremsleitung sollten innen an der gabel entlanglaufen...


----------



## lonleyrider (11. März 2014)

*Vorm Limburger Dom und vor der Luxushütte des "Noch" Limburger Bischoff*
Anhang anzeigen 278255

Anhang anzeigen 278256


s37 schrieb:


> SEHR hübsches SKEEN...aber die vordere bremsleitung sollten innen an der gabel entlanglaufen...



Wollte ich gestern eigentlich ändern, aber bei dem Wetter hatte ich es eilig gehabt, loszufahren


----------



## Robby2107 (13. März 2014)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> *Vorm Limburger Dom und vor der Luxushütte des "Noch" Limburger Bischoff*
> Anhang anzeigen 278255
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 278256
> ...


  Was hast denn da fü nen schwarzen Fleck am Rahmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nepumuk72 (13. März 2014)

Mein Skeen 8.0 ist da. Gestern Abend angekommen, heute Morgen vor der Arbeit gleich mal an den Rhein gedüst. Rad ist prima, sitzt wie angegossen. Serienmäßiges Gewicht so wie es aus dem Karton kam: 11,9 kg in Größe 20".


----------



## ipodmac23 (13. März 2014)

Nepumuk72 schrieb:


> Mein Skeen 8.0 ist da. Gestern Abend angekommen, heute Morgen vor der Arbeit gleich mal an den Rhein gedüst. Rad ist prima, sitzt wie angegossen. Serienmäßiges Gewicht so wie es aus dem Karton kam: 11,9 kg in Größe 20".



Schick, schick! Blos sieht die Sattelneigung etwas zu steil aus. Aber jedem seinen Geschmack


----------



## lonleyrider (13. März 2014)

Der schwarze Fleck verdeckt meinen Namen


----------



## Sixday86 (13. März 2014)




----------



## Sixday86 (13. März 2014)

Die quali lässt zu wünschen übrig.. demnächst mach ich mal ein vernünftiges 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliverKaa (13. März 2014)

Hammer ist der Bremsenreiniger im Wohnzimmer ;-)


----------



## Sixday86 (13. März 2014)

Klar, wieso nicht? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (14. März 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hammer ist der Bremsenreiniger im Wohnzimmer ;-)



wo ist das problem ? er muß es doch nicht direkt draufsprühen sondern auf nen lappen und nur ganz wenig...und fenster hat der raum bestimmt auch...


----------



## OliverKaa (14. März 2014)

Fands einfach witzig - nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
zum Bike - Skeen ist sehr fein - geht bergauf bestimmt wie ne Rakete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nepumuk72 (14. März 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Schick, schick! Blos sieht die Sattelneigung etwas zu steil aus. Aber jedem seinen Geschmack


Ja, der ist erstmal schnell montiert gewesen und darf wahrscheinlich eh nicht bleiben. Das Finetuning kommt noch.


----------



## darkJST (14. März 2014)

@lonleyrider: Versuchs doch mal mit nem weißen Fleck, der fällt vielleicht nicht ganz so auf


----------



## lonleyrider (14. März 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> @lonleyrider: Versuchs doch mal mit nem weißen Fleck, der fällt vielleicht nicht ganz so auf


Dann sieht es aber aus wie ein Lackschaden


----------



## darkJST (14. März 2014)

Du könntest den Namen auch per GIMP oder Photoshop wegstempeln, mit etwas Übung ist das garnicht so schwer. Zumindest die meisten würden so oder so erkennen, dass da was mit Paint o.ä. übermalt ist, Lackschäden sehen in der Regel anders aus.


----------



## lonleyrider (15. März 2014)

Warum sollte ich mir die Arbeit machen? So bearbeite ich es direkt auf dem Handy, geht schneller und einfacher.  
Und wie es auf dem Bild aussieht,  ist auch egal,  denn es ist ja offensichtlich,  dass das Foto bearbeitet wurde. 
Aber jetzt genug davon und zurück zum Thema.


----------



## vinnie (15. März 2014)

mein trailbike !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (15. März 2014)

Das Fahrrad wirkt ja winzig im Ggstz. zu dem Ständer ^^


----------



## vinnie (15. März 2014)

Der Rahmen ist L , wird wohl am winkel liegen aus dem das foto geschossen wurde


----------



## Lry_ (16. März 2014)

Neue Laufräder fürs Slide 130 8.0


----------



## filiale (16. März 2014)

Du solltest Dein Rad NICHT !!! an der Reverb aufhängen. Damit tust Du Dir keinen Gefallen.


----------



## cemetery (16. März 2014)

Zumindest nicht oben. Unten sollte es dagegen kein Problem sein.


----------



## Derivator22 (16. März 2014)

Wo liegt denn da das Problem? Ölbad?


----------



## Lry_ (16. März 2014)

Ah ok, na gut zu wissen, aber warum nicht - sie ist ja da ganz ausgefahren? Was ich mich dagegen schon länger frage - soll man sie aus- oder eingefahren lassen wenn das Rad herumsteht? Eher draußen, oder?


----------



## filiale (16. März 2014)

Unten wo Dein Rücklicht dran ist kannst Du sie aufhängen. Da verteilen sich die Scheerkräfte direkt ans Sattelrohr. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es nicht genug ausgezogen und die Montageständerkralle zu breit. Oben am Auszug (Tauchrohr, dort wo Deine Satteltasche dran ist) sind die Kräfte bei aufgehängtem Rad recht groß. Daher tauschen viele vor dem Aufhängen des Rades die Sattelstütze gegen eine starre (was bei der Stealth Variante natürlich Käse ist erst alles rauszufummeln. Daher dann vorzugsweise am Oberrohr aufhängen.


----------



## Derivator22 (16. März 2014)

Bei mir hängen die Räder mit auch Variostützen via Flaschenzugprinzip an Lenker und Sattel. Bisher ohne Probleme...


----------



## peterpwn (16. März 2014)

Hab´s zwar schon n bisschen länger aber nu ist ne neue Stütze (Kindshock Dropzone) drin. Außerdem ist die gute Waldschlampe endlich mal komplett sauber geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (16. März 2014)

Lry_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 279480
> 
> Neue Laufräder fürs Slide 130 8.0



Hallo,

was hast du für Laufräder gewählt. Möchte mein Bike auch etwas leichter machen, bzw. auf tubeless umrüsten.

mfg

frank


----------



## aquanaut96 (16. März 2014)

Das dürften Mavic Crossmaxx ST Laufräder sein, so wie es da auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## Senecca (16. März 2014)

Nach 10 Jahren Bike Abstinenz bin ich seit gestern auch Radonaut.


----------



## Beppe (16. März 2014)

Meine Winterschlampe


----------



## Lry_ (16. März 2014)

franzek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hast du für Laufräder gewählt. Möchte mein Bike auch etwas leichter machen, bzw. auf tubeless umrüsten.
> 
> ...



Ja, sind Crossmax ST.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2014)

*Man was einFrühlingsauftakt - od'r?*





















​


----------



## riGooo (17. März 2014)

Wo warste denn da schonwieder Hubert?  Zwischen Kall und Gemünd?
Und wo genau ist das Stück am Bach entlang?

UND Am Kreuz in Mech fährt man doch nicht Gradeaus runter, sondern links die Serpentinen! 
Schickes Video!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2014)

Das Stück am Bach entlang is zwischen Kall und Golbach, hinter der Schule einfach der Kallbachstrasse folgen.
Joha die Serpentinchen kenn ich, hab ich mich auch schon gerüsselt 
Hier bei 08:00min  http://ibc.io/vmxm


----------



## riGooo (17. März 2014)

Hehe bei 6:05 wars 
Geiles Ding, man sieht nur auf den Videos nie wie steil es da teilweise ist! 
Achja stimmt da hinter Rg Golbach. Wo fährst du denn danach weiter? Golbach-Broich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2014)

Ne in Golbach wieder lins auf den Pingentrail ( Im Video ziemlich am Schluss der ) zurück nach Sötenich.
Wenn du möchtest schick mir per PN deine Mailadresse,dann schicke ich dir mal den Track.
So nu wieder Bilda ...... od'r ???


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. März 2014)

Das neue Radon 4X - Joost Wichmann


----------



## franzek (17. März 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ne in Golbach wieder lins auf den Pingentrail ( Im Video ziemlich am Schluss der ) zurück nach Sötenich.
> Wenn du möchtest schick mir per PN deine Mailadresse,dann schicke ich dir mal den Track.
> So nu wieder Bilda ...... od'r ???


Super geiles Video.......vor allem der Hinweis auf die Eisbrechertour
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## hesc (18. März 2014)

Erster Frühlingsausritt 
BIKE im Orginal (Wie von Radon geliefert)....

Danke RADON, es ist einfach immer wieder eine Riesengaudi mit dem Teil herum zu kurven....


----------



## riGooo (19. März 2014)

So mein Baby beim ersten Testausritt  Fehlt noch die Reverb, aber die wird heute eingebaut


----------



## OliverKaa (19. März 2014)

FAKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (19. März 2014)

Nö nicht wirklich  Sieht geil aus ich weiß


----------



## OliverKaa (19. März 2014)

Bike gefällt trotzdem ;-)


----------



## riGooo (19. März 2014)

Danke Oli


----------



## Wurzelschrat (19. März 2014)




----------



## poki (21. März 2014)

Mein Radon Slide 130 8.0...
Fährt sich grooooßartig!  Kann auch viel mehr als ich.


----------



## poki (21. März 2014)

doppelt...


----------



## siebenacht (21. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das neue Radon 4X - Joost Wichmann


Sieht bis auf die Farbe jut aus. Gibt es dazu noch mehr Infos und wann gibt es das zu kaufen?
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. März 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Sieht bis auf die Farbe jut aus. Gibt es dazu noch mehr Infos und wann gibt es das zu kaufen?
> Gruß 78


 Ist der gleiche Rahmen der Oli und Jessi schon 2013 fuhren über ein Dirt Bike in Serie gibt es noch keine Endscheidung .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## OnTheFly (22. März 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 278037 Slide 130 9.0
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


Moin,
Welche RH hat dein Slide? Ich suche ein Bild eines Slide 130 in 22". Irgendwo noch Gewichtsangaben über ein Slide 130 9.0 in 22" zu finden?

Danke,
OTF


----------



## yoger83 (22. März 2014)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Moin,
> Welche RH hat dein Slide? Ich suche ein Bild eines Slide 130 in 22". Irgendwo noch Gewichtsangaben über ein Slide 130 9.0 in 22" zu finden?
> 
> Danke,
> OTF


20" bei 188cm Körpergröße uns 92cm Schrittlänge.......Gewicht 13,3kg.....selber nachgewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kika (23. März 2014)

Mein Stage...


----------



## jojo2791 (23. März 2014)

Hier mein wunderschönes Swoop 175 7.0 2013


----------



## subway71 (23. März 2014)

Nach vielen vielen Jahren Abstinenz, habe ich mir letzten August das Radon Slide 150 10.0 LE gegönnt und bin hoch zufrieden damit..am Donnerstag den ersten Ritt dieses Jahr über den Litermont im Saarland..herrlich..

ich merke aber das ich Spaß am DH bekomme..bin selber mal gespannt wie es weiter geht..

bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt.











Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sixday (23. März 2014)

Ein wildes Skeen in seiner natürlichen Umgebung..


----------



## DunklesWeizen (24. März 2014)

Eine kleine Runde vor der Spätschicht.


----------



## OliverKaa (24. März 2014)

@Kika 
wie bekommt man Bild 3 (Dämpfer) schwarz/weiss mit Farbelementen?
Reine Software oder Cam-Eigenschaft?
Gefällt!!


----------



## cemetery (24. März 2014)

@OliverKaa - Das nennt sich ColorKey. Gibt es bei manchen Kameras als Funktion, für Handys bestimmt als Apps oder eben ganz klassisch mit Bildbearbeitungssoftware am PC.


----------



## OliverKaa (24. März 2014)

Props an cemetery - Danke


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. März 2014)

So. Hier nun mal paar Bilder von meinem Slide am Rheindamm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy53639 (25. März 2014)

Mein Radon ZR Team 7.0


----------



## flocci (25. März 2014)

Hier mein slide 125 8.0.
Sieht man irgendwie recht selten hier im Forum.


----------



## mackuser (26. März 2014)

Schicke Farbe

Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (26. März 2014)

Unbedingt ne Reverb drauf!

War für mich ein echter Segen am 125er


----------



## bik3rid3r (26. März 2014)

Oder ne Moveloc 
Bin schon ganz gespannt auf den Splithelm.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RnR Dude (26. März 2014)

jojo2791 schrieb:


> Hier mein wunderschönes Swoop 175 7.0 2013Anhang anzeigen 281041



Leg die Kette mal auf die Führungsrolle der Kefü, dann funktioniert die auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocci (26. März 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Unbedingt ne Reverb drauf!
> 
> War für mich ein echter Segen am 125er



Ja, das hab ich schon lange vor. Aber dann bin ich wieder zu geizig...


----------



## jojo2791 (26. März 2014)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Leg die Kette mal auf die Führungsrolle der Kefü, dann funktioniert die auch.


Ah ja, das hatte ich ungefähr 10 minuten Später behoben als ich es an die Wand gehangen hatte =) aber danke für den Hinweis =)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. März 2014)

flocci schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich schon lange vor. Aber dann bin ich wieder zu geizig...



Dafür zahlt sich das nachher in Fahrspaß wieder aus. Frei nach der Werbung: "Fahrspaß - unbezahlbar!"


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. März 2014)

flocci schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich schon lange vor. Aber dann bin ich wieder zu geizig...


Du ganz ehrlich, ging mir ähnlich. 250-300€ für ne Stütze is happig, aber kauf dir ne gute Gebrauchte um 150€, schmeiss die auf das 125 und du gewinnst einfach riesig an Komfort und Fahrspass.
Ich fahr viel in Gegenden die Mittelgebirgsähnlich sind, da ists total angenehm den Sattel raufzuholen um mal 10Km Forstweg zu ballern und dann etwas runter um ohne anzuhalten vom Forstweg auf den Forsttrail wechseln zu können.
Grade für mich als Hobbyfahrer, der zuwenig Technik drauf hat, ist das total angenehm. 






Damits nicht total Off-Topic ist 

Neuer Sattel ist drauf, aber mit der Reverb gibts kaum noch nen Grund was zu ändern.


----------



## Radon0 (28. März 2014)

So ich zeige nun auch mal mein Radon 
Es ist ein ZR Team 7.0 Midseason von 2010





Habe zusätzlich einen DT Swiss Laufradsatz verbaut ( kp. momentan welcher genau ) habe ich aber heute aufm Trail ne schöne 8 rein gezimmert  ne XT Kassete sowie XT Disk ( Formula RX halt )





Ich weiß hab immernoch die Standart Pedale angebaut, wollte sie eig. nur für die Probefahrt schnell mal drann haben aber irgendwie habe ich es in 4 Jahren nicht geschafft mir welche anzuschaffen. 

Das ist mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike wobei ich gemerkt habe das ich lieber Bergab fahre und nach meinem letzten Bikepark besuch konnte ich mir es nicht verkneifen mir das Swoop 190 9.0 zu bestellen. Davon wird es dann auch noch Bilder geben, wenn es denn geliefert wurde. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das ich von   Radon begeistert bin, dass das Rad immernoch ganz ist und noch soweit alles funktioniert ist zum Teil echt ein Wunder, wobei ich es in letzter Zeit regelmäßig übertreibe und dann das Swoop wohl doch eine sehr gute Wahl für mich ist als Allzweck Waffe wenns Bergab geht.

Achso und man möge mir die Handyfotos verzeihen ich hatte halt nichts anderes dabei wenn ich meine Tour mache.


----------



## speedrage (28. März 2014)

Mein geliebtes Slide ausnahmsweise in urbaner Umgebung auf dem Weg zu einem Trail.
Sorry, ist auch nur ein Handyfoto 
Ich versteh den ganzen Hype um 29" nicht, werde sicher noch lange die totgesagte Laufradgröße durch die Wälder bewegen weil ich persönlich viel mehr Fahrspaß damit habe.


----------



## bik3rid3r (28. März 2014)

Sehr schick diese schwarz-rot Kombi.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kilsen (29. März 2014)

Davor




Danach


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2014)

_*Slide 150 8.0 in Action an der Ahr:*_












Bilder © by redrace​


----------



## riGooo (30. März 2014)

Geile Bilder Hubi.
Wir waren auch vor ner Woche da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (30. März 2014)

Das Slide ist so nice, aber du musst mal auf einen Berg fahren. Der Cubeflaschenhalter passt farblich ziemlich gut dazu^^


----------



## riGooo (30. März 2014)

Hehe ja der FH hat zu 99% genau die Farbe vom Slide  Den meisten fällt nicht auf das er von cube ist 
Nur ne Flasche kann man darin kaum transpotieren, der Platz zum rein und rausnehmen der FLasche ist echt eng, und meine Flasche ist nich groß.... Aber egal ich nehm nen Trinkrucksack.
Der Berg kommt bald! Saalbach ist in Planung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2014)

help schrieb:


> Das Slide ist so nice, aber du musst mal auf einen Berg fahren





riGooo schrieb:


> Der Berg kommt bald! Saalbach ist in Planung



Ich weiss nicht wie manch anderer das sieht aber:
meine persönliche Erfahrung ist das 2000hm im Mittelgebirge ( wie auf den Bildern im Ahrtal z.B. ) macht einen mehr parat als 2000hm in den Alpen. Man braucht daher gar nich so viel auffe kacke hauen von wegen "richtige Berge und so"

Nur mal kurz eingeworfen, jetz wieder Bilda!

Slide 150 9.0 i.A.


----------



## riGooo (31. März 2014)

Sonntag ist Crossduathlon in Schleiden Hubi, da wird das Slide auch an den Start gehen. Vermutlich das einzige Fully was man da sehen wird


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2014)

oha, da war ich letztes Jahr am Start, das wird mitm Slide federwegsmäßig ziemlicher Overkill, die 29er werden dir nur so um die Ohren fligen !


----------



## riGooo (31. März 2014)

Echt? Du bist mitgefahren? In der Staffel? Oder einzel?

Der Chris stellt mir für die Werbung sicher ein Leih-Black Sin zur Verfügung, oder Chris??


----------



## ChrisStahl (31. März 2014)

Der Film Slide 160 Carbon/Swoop 175 in Südafrika.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> Echt? Du bist mitgefahren? In der Staffel? Oder einzel?
> 
> Der Chris stellt mir für die Werbung sicher ein Leih-Black Sin zur Verfügung, oder Chris??



Ne Staffel, seh ich aus als ob ich schnell laufen könnte ?
Ich kann noch nichmal schnell Bike 

Radon war letztes Jahr auch am Start,zumindest hat mich die Claudi ganz schön abgeledert


----------



## roggler (31. März 2014)

Klínovec  1244 Metern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (31. März 2014)

Mein Slide 140 2013 in aktueller Ausbaustufe


----------



## ipodmac23 (1. April 2014)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Mein Slide 140 2013 in aktueller Ausbaustufe



Wäre ganz nett wenn du mal auflisten könntest was für Teile dran sind oder welche du geändert hast 
Hab das selbe Bike von 2014 und brauch mal paar Tipps was verbessert werden sollte. 
Danke schonmal


----------



## Guerill0 (1. April 2014)

Voila - hier die Abweichungen zum Originalzustand 
- XLC SP-T03 Pro Sattelstütze
- Ergon GA1 Griffe 
- Selle Italia X1
- Bionicon c.guide2 KeFü
- Kenda Nevegal 2,35 am HR
- Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau (45mm) 
- Hope Sattelklemme
- Tektro Auriga Pro Bremse (IMHO eine der besten Bremsen überhaupt, einfachst zu warten und konkurrenzlos günstige Ersatzteile,...)


----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2014)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> - Tektro Auriga Pro Bremse (IMHO eine der besten Bremsen überhaupt, einfachst zu warten und konkurrenzlos günstige Ersatzteile,...)


Interessant. Ich war froh, als ich die gegen eine Shimano SLX getauscht hatte.


----------



## scapula (2. April 2014)

Gestern ist es endlich angekommen, mein neues ZR Race 8.0. Und bei dem Wetter, kann ich es jetzt ausgiebig testen.


----------



## help (2. April 2014)

Ein Kollege^^
Gleichmal Sattel und Gummis getauscht. 18" Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapula (2. April 2014)

Ja es ist ein 18" Rahmen. Da man ab einem gewissen Alter,  so seine Probleme an bestimmten Stellen bekommt, habe ich ihn sofort getauscht (der original Sattel war mir zu schmal). Mit den conti Reifen in Verbindung mit Michelin Latex Schlauch, habe ich super Erfahrungen  gemacht.


----------



## bik3rid3r (2. April 2014)

scapula schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein 18" Rahmen. Da man ab einem gewissen Alter,  so seine Probleme an bestimmten Stellen bekommt, habe ich ihn sofort getauscht (der original Sattel war mir zu schmal). Mit den conti Reifen in Verbindung mit Michelin Latex Schlauch, habe ich super Erfahrungen  gemacht.


Um welchen Sattel handelt es sich denn? Kann's aufm Foto leider nicht erkennen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scapula (2. April 2014)

Dieser hier.


----------



## bik3rid3r (2. April 2014)

scapula schrieb:


> Dieser hier.


Ok danke.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## help (2. April 2014)

scapula schrieb:


> Ja es ist ein 18" Rahmen. Da man ab einem gewissen Alter,  so seine Probleme an bestimmten Stellen bekommt, habe ich ihn sofort getauscht (der original Sattel war mir zu schmal). Mit den conti Reifen in Verbindung mit Michelin Latex Schlauch, habe ich super Erfahrungen  gemacht.


Bist du auch um die 1,80m rum? Bzw. Latexschläuche habe ich auch schon überlegt, hast du den normalen 26x2,1 genommen? Und wie oft muss man da wirklich nachpumpen?


----------



## scapula (2. April 2014)

Bin auch um die 1,80m. Ich habe die 26" Schläuche genommen, mit ein bisschen fummeln passt das. Nach pumpen muss man sehr sehr häufig, aber mir sind andere Aspekte wichtiger.


----------



## help (2. April 2014)

Werde ich wohl auch mal tauschen, für tubeless bin ich zu faul. Dann lieber jede Woche? nachpumpen...


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

Zu faul für tubeless? Das ist einmal Arbeit und dann ist gut.


----------



## help (2. April 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Zu faul für tubeless? Das ist einmal Arbeit und dann ist gut.


Die Milch sollte doch 2x im Jahr getauscht werden?


----------



## cemetery (2. April 2014)

Nicht tauschen. Einfach etwas nachkippen wenn sie eingetrocknet ist. Ich hab letztes Jahr zum Beispiel nur einmal nachkippen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. April 2014)

jupp, die Milch trocknet ein, so alle 3 Monate muß man mal nachschauen oder einfach nachfüllen. Ferdisch.


----------



## Cubinator (2. April 2014)

scapula schrieb:


> Gestern ist es endlich angekommen, mein neues ZR Race 8.0. Und bei dem Wetter, kann ich es jetzt ausgiebig testen.



Geiles Rad, hab ich auch... Allerdings macht bei mir die Gabel Probleme und es müssen vermutlich irgendwelche Dichtungen getauscht werden ;(
MfG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ml1234 (2. April 2014)

Hey, hatte jemand im Raum Aalen eib slide 150 8.0 2014 er18",
Wäre super wenn es jemand gibt der vill so nett ist und ich ne Mini Probefahrt machen könnte, Bonn ist für mich als Schüler zu weit weg... 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scapula (3. April 2014)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Geiles Rad, hab ich auch... Allerdings macht bei mir die Gabel Probleme und es müssen vermutlich irgendwelche Dichtungen getauscht werden ;(
> MfG
> 
> Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber in der Regel schnell lösbar (wenn man sie direkt nach Sportimport schickt.). Von der Funktionen, ist sie im neu Zustand, um Längen besser als es meine Reba von 2012 jemals war.


----------



## Mahe5 (3. April 2014)

bei uns wurde auch zugeschlagen, als das ZR Race 650B 8.0 im Tagesangebot war  Als es dann ankam hat mich jedoch verwundert, dass die Schaltzüge auf der Seite in den Rahmen gehen, auf der auch die Shifter sind. Ist das so gewollt und bei allen so? Hab es mir online angeschaut und dort ist es bei den Bildern auch so. Gibt es dafür Gründe? Müsste normal doch viel besser sein, den Schaltzug auf der anderen Seite in den Rahmen zu leiten.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> bei uns wurde auch zugeschlagen, als das ZR Race 650B 8.0 im Tagesangebot war  Als es dann ankam hat mich jedoch verwundert, dass die Schaltzüge auf der Seite in den Rahmen gehen, auf der auch die Shifter sind. Ist das so gewollt und bei allen so? Hab es mir online angeschaut und dort ist es bei den Bildern auch so. Gibt es dafür Gründe? Müsste normal doch viel besser sein, den Schaltzug auf der anderen Seite in den Rahmen zu leiten.


 Leider ganz Simple Die Kreuzung der Züge im Rahmen ist uns nicht möglich da das von einen Mittbewerber Patentiert ist.


----------



## filiale (3. April 2014)

Du mußt die Kreuzung der Züge nachträglich selbst vornehmen. Radon darf das leider nicht selbst machen wie Bodo schon erwähnt hat.


----------



## Sixday86 (3. April 2014)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> bei uns wurde auch zugeschlagen, als das ZR Race 650B 8.0 im Tagesangebot war  Als es dann ankam hat mich jedoch verwundert, dass die Schaltzüge auf der Seite in den Rahmen gehen, auf der auch die Shifter sind. Ist das so gewollt und bei allen so? Hab es mir online angeschaut und dort ist es bei den Bildern auch so. Gibt es dafür Gründe? Müsste normal doch viel besser sein, den Schaltzug auf der anderen Seite in den Rahmen zu leiten.



Die Funktion wird dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt, ist nur ne sache der Optik. Musst halt nur aufpassen das nix am Rahmen scheuert.


----------



## speedrage (3. April 2014)

Der 1. April ist doch schon vorbei, oder??
Sachen gibt´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahe5 (3. April 2014)

Muss man beim Ändern irgendwas beachten oder einfach Züge raus und neu einfädeln? 
Finde das mit dem Patent auch sehr verrückt... Naja was solls, sollte machbar sein


----------



## Sixday86 (3. April 2014)

Naja du wirst längere Bowdenzughüllen brauchen wenn du vom zB. Rechten Shifter in den Linken Rahmeneingang möchtest weil du ja nun ein längeren weg hast. Du musst ja auch bedenken das du auch nen freien Lenkradius brauchst.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2014)

*BILDER ???????????*


----------



## V.Finch (3. April 2014)




----------



## help (3. April 2014)

Nettes ZR Race, hab eine Frage an die Profis hier:

Meine Vorderbremse beim ZR Race 8.0, also XT 2014 fing heute während der Ausfahrt an massiv zu quietschen.
Zuhause mal kurz Beläge angeschliffen, Scheibe gereinigt und ausgerichtet. Ist leider nur minimal besser geworden, da ich das noch nie so hatte, wären Tipps hilfreich. Evtl. liegt es ja auch daran das da noch keine 200km drauf sind und eh wieder von alleine weggeht?^^


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. April 2014)

Wenn du noch keine  300km gefahren bist, kann es sein, dass das quietschen wieder von alleine weggeht.
https://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=43

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (3. April 2014)

help schrieb:


> Nettes ZR Race, hab eine Frage an die Profis hier:
> 
> Meine Vorderbremse beim ZR Race 8.0, also XT 2014 fing heute während der Ausfahrt an massiv zu quietschen.
> Zuhause mal kurz Beläge angeschliffen, Scheibe gereinigt und ausgerichtet. Ist leider nur minimal besser geworden, da ich das noch nie so hatte, wären Tipps hilfreich. Evtl. liegt es ja auch daran das da noch keine 200km drauf sind und eh wieder von alleine weggeht?^^



War bei meinem ZR Race 650b 8.0 ganz genauso. Habe auch alles versucht. Allerdings hat sich das Problem irgendwie gelöst. Es ist kein Quietschen mehr zu hören, keine Ahnung wieso. 
MfG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## help (3. April 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Wenn du noch keine  300km gefahren bist, kann es sein, dass das quietschen wieder von alleine weggeht.
> https://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=43
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


Danke, sind erst 200km also habs mir ja schon fast gedacht. Einfach noch bisschen fahren^^


----------



## Cubinator (3. April 2014)

help schrieb:


> Danke, sind erst 200km also habs mir ja schon fast gedacht. Einfach noch bisschen fahren^^



Einfach fahren, fahren, fahren! Hilft und macht wahnsinnig Laune!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakkez (5. April 2014)

Hi!
Hab heute endlich auch zwei bikes aus dem Hause radon in Besitz nehmen können^^
Nach ner ausgiebigen testrunde muss ich wirklich sagen.....Hut ab... Ich bin schwer begeistert


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. April 2014)

Ein Radon ist dabei


----------



## Nepumuk72 (8. April 2014)

Frühling an der Bergstraße


----------



## Nepumuk72 (8. April 2014)

Frühling an der Bergstraße
Anhang anzeigen 284449


----------



## haekel72 (8. April 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hab heute endlich auch zwei bikes aus dem Hause radon in Besitz nehmen können^^
> Nach ner ausgiebigen testrunde muss ich wirklich sagen.....Hut ab... Ich bin schwer begeistert



Klasse Swoop!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (8. April 2014)

@Lakkez,
sehr schönes Swoop, aber es ist immer wieder interessant, was sich Frauen (wahrscheinlich deine) so alles an den Lenker schrauben


----------



## Lakkez (8. April 2014)

@Grobi
Ja^^ das ist ne hello kitty "Hupe"
Aber ist doch süß


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (8. April 2014)

Samstagstour am Edersee


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (8. April 2014)

also bei meiner, würd ich sowas niieeeemals durchgehen lassen


----------



## Lakkez (8. April 2014)

Doch doch^^


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Blackriver2006 (8. April 2014)

So, mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Slide mit neuem Vorbau und Lenker sowie Lenkergriffen von NC 17


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2014)

So, heute nochmal ne Prüf-und Einstellfahrt gemacht !
Der Original verbaute Steuersatz FSA Orbit war durch.
Der ist ziemlich schlecht gedichtet so das er bei mir als "Allwetterfahrer"
nach gerade mal 2000km schön vergammelt das zeitliche gesegnet hat !
Selbiges war mit den Vorderradlager in der Demon Nabe geschehen,
auch die waren ziemlich vergammelt und liefen rauh wie die Sau !
Flux ein paar neue im Netz geordert und der tausch war kinderleicht.
Dazu hab ich mir vorne nochn Pizzablech montiert,
mit der großen Scheibe ist die RX jetzt ein echter brummer.
So kann man's wieder laufen lassen, der Aparillo geht wieder wie gebrannter Affe !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## aquanaut96 (9. April 2014)

Das mit dem Steuersatz war bei auch so. Auch so nach knapp 200km war der komplett verschlissen. Allerdings oben wie unten. Also hab ich ihn gleich komplett durch ein Exemplar von Acros ersetzt. Mal schaun wie lange der hält.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2014)

Ich hab jetzt einen von Cane Creek drin, 40er Serie. Der hat zumindest schonmal ordenltiche Dichtlippen ( sogar unten auf dem Konusring, da hatte der FSA gar keine Abdichtung außer am Lager selber ). Mal sehn wie lange der hält.


----------



## baude (10. April 2014)

Lässiges Video heut auf FB:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (10. April 2014)

baude schrieb:


> Lässiges Video heut auf FB:


Schau mal in den Slide Thread, da gibts das schon längst =D
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter so halbwegs am We, will ne Tour machen und paar Fotos machen^^
Sollte es nicht klappen, nehm ich mir mal die Zugverlegung vor und kreuze das. Wie es jetzt ist, scheuert es zu sehr am Rahmen(hab natürlich längst Schutzfolie drauf). Mehr als ein Stück Zughülle, gedichtete Endkappen und zwei neue Züge dürfte ich eh nicht brauchen?


----------



## baude (10. April 2014)

Tatsächlich^^ naja dann lieber doppelt, als garnicht


----------



## sp00n82 (10. April 2014)

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich da passende orangene Griffe hole. 
Hat jemand zufällig eine Empfehlung dafür? Die Farbe kommt ja immer recht schlecht rüber auf den Bildern im Netz.


----------



## fstoeckl (10. April 2014)

Vorerst Ende im Gelände


----------



## Cubinator (10. April 2014)

Hier mal meins in ordentlicher Bildqualität:


----------



## LaughingBuddha (11. April 2014)

Mein neues swoop 190 7.0... Ein wahrer Traum das Ding Berg ab zu jagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon0 (11. April 2014)

Endlich da, mein Swoop 190 9.0


----------



## realTBO (11. April 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich da passende orangene Griffe hole.
> Hat jemand zufällig eine Empfehlung dafür? Die Farbe kommt ja immer recht schlecht rüber auf den Bildern im Netz.







Ich hab Welche von Crankbrother drauf die sehr gut passen 
*Crank Brothers Griff Iodine Lock-On
Crank Brothers Vorbau Iodine 2
*


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. April 2014)

Kackwetter, Kack Aussicht am Römerturm, aber wenigstens der Frosch strahlt...


----------



## frx_Bender (11. April 2014)




----------



## Tanto (12. April 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


>



Sehr schickes Bild!


----------



## knetis (12. April 2014)

So nun kann ich auch endlich...


----------



## ipodmac23 (12. April 2014)

knetis schrieb:


> So nun kann ich auch endlich...Anhang anzeigen 285140



Sieht gut aus ich find aber das einzelne goldene Teile dem Bike mehr stehen würden. aber ist ja  geschmackssache


----------



## realTBO (12. April 2014)

Knetis, was ist den das für eins?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ipodmac23 (12. April 2014)

Radon Slide 140 7.0 ich antworte einfach mal ganz frech für ihn:/ hab das gleiche.


----------



## knetis (12. April 2014)

realTBO schrieb:


> Knetis, was ist den das für eins?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Das ist ein slide 140. Oldschool und somit 26" 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knetis (12. April 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus ich find aber das einzelne goldene Teile dem Bike mehr stehen würden. aber ist ja  geschmackssache




Darum sind die Teile ja auch neon gelb 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ipodmac23 (12. April 2014)

Sieht auf dem bild mehr nach grün aus find ich


----------



## fstoeckl (12. April 2014)




----------



## ride2befree (12. April 2014)

mein swoop 175 beim ersten ausritt!


----------



## Nezzar (13. April 2014)

Mal wieder n Bild von meinem Slide. Sieht immer noch sehr nach Auslieferungszustand aus 
Neu: XT-Shifter (Instant Release ist der Hammer), Marshguard hinten entfernt, Reverb-Zug endlich gekürzt (geht erstaunlich einfach, wie ich finde)


----------



## divzeploe (13. April 2014)

@Nezzar: Was hat dein Slide den für ne Rahmengröße? Liebäugle nämlich gerade selber damit mir eins zuzulegen.


----------



## Nezzar (13. April 2014)

Das ist M. Ich bin 1,80 bei 84cm Schrittlänge. Passt wie Arsch auf Eimer


----------



## roxstar (15. April 2014)

Bin kurz vor der Bestellung eines Swoop 175 6.0 oder 7.0 - brauche noch Entscheidungshilfen, auch optisch! Bitte alle Bilder der beiden Modelle die ihr habt! Seid ihr zufrieden? Danke


----------



## Kirk69 (15. April 2014)

Mein ZR Race nach ein paar Veränderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (16. April 2014)

Bei dem scheiß Wetter die letzten Tage noch bissel Abendsonne abgefasst. So langsam ist der Hobel wie ich es mir vorstellen. Fehlt nur noch der Dämpfertausch.





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wellness_28 (16. April 2014)

Geile Karre!


----------



## lonleyrider (17. April 2014)




----------



## haekel72 (17. April 2014)

Trau Dich!


----------



## riGooo (18. April 2014)

@haekel72 das sieht nach Nideggen aus  Bist du von da?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2014)

Guck mal im oberen Bild links die Felsen ? Sowas schonmal in den Holy Mountains gesehn ?
Denkeeher das ist die Pfalz !

by the way: das N.-Wort würde ich nicht all zu öffentlich breit treten, es ist ein Naturschutzgebiet und es gibt schon genug Konflikte da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McZappenduster (18. April 2014)

Servus 
endlich auch mit PIKE am Start


----------



## ChrisStahl (18. April 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## RadonRico (18. April 2014)

So das erste Bild im Netz von meinem Hobel!


----------



## Rumpelchen (18. April 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 286734


----------



## Cux_86 (18. April 2014)

Mein slide 150 E1


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rumpelchen (18. April 2014)

Schickes slide! 

Alles original ausser der Sattel wie es aussieht???


----------



## Cux_86 (18. April 2014)

Richtig erstes bike das mir ohne mods passt

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cux_86 (18. April 2014)

200er Scheiben sind aber schon bestellt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rumpelchen (18. April 2014)

Ich habe vorne eine 200 verbaut hinten braucht man nix grösseres als 180

Gesendet von einem handyphone


----------



## dermute (18. April 2014)

könnt ihr mal bitte posten, welchen Adapter ihr für die 200/203er? Scheiben bestellt habt? Danke!

EDIT: Danke Rumpelchen für die PN! (Avid Adapter Postmount 40 P)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (18. April 2014)

Endlich zurück in der Heimat (Harz)!


----------



## Cux_86 (18. April 2014)

....  Danke Rumpelchen für die PN! (Avid Adapter Postmount 40 P)[/QUOTE]

So ist es

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nezzar (18. April 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Endlich zurück in der Heimat (Harz)!


Sag mal, das ist doch n 2013er Slide 150, oder? Hast du da die Reverb entfernt? Ich sehe die neue Sattelstütze hat ein wenig Kröpfung. War das der Grund? Ich könnt auf die Reverb nicht mehr verzichten...


----------



## wellness_28 (18. April 2014)

Ja, ich wollte erstmal mein Cockpit clean und nicht noch ein Zug am Bike. Soll noch ne Kindshock Dropzone dann ans Bike.


----------



## haekel72 (19. April 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> @haekel72 das sieht nach Nideggen aus  Bist du von da?


Hi, nene ist im Pfälzerwald Nähe Annweiler-Birkweiler^^


----------



## RadonRico (19. April 2014)

Ein Slide in freier Wildbahn. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrainHard (19. April 2014)

Leider nur mit dem Handy, die Farben gehen auf den Bildern leider ziemlich unter

Aber schön wars


----------



## Patzgen (19. April 2014)

Auch nur mitm Handy geknipst.





Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_simon (19. April 2014)

Hier stand Müll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cux_86 (19. April 2014)

Aber nicht da stehen lassen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2014)

Geile Radon-Bikes! Hab heute auch wieder das Wetter genutzt im Harz:


----------



## Lakkez (20. April 2014)

Hier mal meine Lady und ich in groß!^^ 
Ist quasi n Handy pic.


----------



## RadonRico (20. April 2014)

Dem Gewitter entkommen! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lakkez (20. April 2014)

Nice der Hobel 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (21. April 2014)

Spielplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakkez (22. April 2014)

@Radon-Bikes 
Ist echt ein richtig nettes Bike.... Nur am Geschmack der Griffe müsst ihr nochmal arbeiten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. April 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Ist echt ein richtig nettes Bike.... Nur am Geschmack der Griffe müsst ihr nochmal arbeiten
> Anhang anzeigen 287543



Vielleicht sollten wir zur geschmacklichen Verbesserung des Griffmaterials eine Zusammenarbeit mit der ortsansässigen Firma Haribo anstreben... =)


----------



## Flase (22. April 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir zur geschmacklichen Verbesserung des Griffmaterials eine Zusammenarbeit mit der ortsansässigen Firma Haribo anstreben... =)



Ich fahre zwar Scott aber die Griffe hätte ich dann trotzdem gerne


----------



## Patzgen (23. April 2014)

Technikparcours Hochspeyer





Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. April 2014)

Sorry für OT:
Lohnt der "Park" in Hochspeyer? - Meine Freundin studiert in Lautern und ich überlegte immermal, ob ich das Bike zu ihr mitnehmen soll...


----------



## Patzgen (24. April 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du willst, zum Runterballern ist er nicht geeignet, hier gibt's vorallem enge teils steile Kurven, Absätze und so Zeugs...
Auf der CC-Strecke kann man's am Ende gut Rollen lassen.
Näheres wie Bilder und Videos gibt's auf www.singletrail.cc

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cubinator (24. April 2014)




----------



## Dusius (25. April 2014)

Das gute alte ZR Team.
Wird Zeit das für Trails was angemessenes ins Haus kommt und das Team sich auf Touren ausruhen kann


----------



## c0rtez (26. April 2014)

So endlich ist es soweit. Mein Team 7.0 2012 hat ausgedient und wird heute durch das Slide 150 8.0 ersetzt.
Erste kleine Tour habe ich hinter mir, morgen gehts dann richtig los.

Geiles Gerät.


----------



## bik3rid3r (26. April 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> So endlich ist es soweit. Mein Team 7.0 2012 hat ausgedient und wird heute durch das Slide 150 8.0 ersetzt.
> Erste kleine Tour habe ich hinter mir, morgen gehts dann richtig los.
> 
> Geiles Gerät.


Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl. Bin sehr begeistert von meinem.
Nur die orangenen Kleber hast du noch an den Bremsscheiben dran 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherokee190 (26. April 2014)

Heute in Hamburg abgeholt, mein Slide 140 7.0 und mein erstes Fully. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt  






Gruß Jörg


----------



## ipodmac23 (26. April 2014)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Heute in Hamburg abgeholt, mein Slide 140 7.0 und mein erstes Fully. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Nice. Hab das gleiche Bike. Wirst viel Spaß damit haben Aber mal ne Frage zischt Gabel und Dämpfer bei dir auch so?


----------



## cherokee190 (26. April 2014)

Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, aber ich bin auch nur eine kurze Proberunde in der Stadt gefahren. Ich werde morgen mal drauf achten.


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. April 2014)




----------



## fstoeckl (27. April 2014)




----------



## _mike_ (27. April 2014)




----------



## speedrage (27. April 2014)

sehr lecker das E1


----------



## Sagu76 (27. April 2014)

ZR Race 29 7.0 2013:


 


Bis jetzt etwa 1000km gefahren.

Und ein Blick von meiner Hausstrecke


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. April 2014)

So ... hier mal mein Swoop 175 8.0 genau da wo es hingehört! 
Habs jetzt drei Wochen und bin bis jetzt absolut begeistert!!!



LG Störte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (29. April 2014)

Und den "drop" hast du auch genommen mit dem Swoop?


----------



## Stoertebiker (29. April 2014)

Ja ... in nem kurzen übermütigen Moment konnt ich irgendwie nich anders!
Glücklicherweise hat alles geklappt ... nur an der Technik muss ich wohl noch nen bissl arbeiten!


----------



## wellness_28 (29. April 2014)

Das Swoop gilt doch aber als Freerider ? Solche Drops darf man doch mit nem Swoop locker fahren oder ?


----------



## haekel72 (29. April 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Das Swoop gilt doch aber als Freerider ? Solche Drops darf man doch mit nem Swoop locker fahren oder ?


Also ich fahre das mit meinem Swoop 8.0 2013 auch öfters, ohne Probleme. wenn der E2000 versagt - Pech, will eh einen anderen^^


----------



## ipodmac23 (29. April 2014)

Ich fahr sowas mit meinen 140er slide


----------



## Derivator22 (29. April 2014)

Dann werden hier wohl noch so einige Threads aufgrund diverser Defekte auftauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (29. April 2014)

Wenn du es richtig machst, kannst es mit nen HT machen ;-)


----------



## dermute (29. April 2014)

Ja also solche Drops sollte doch auch das Slide 160 verkraften?!


----------



## Stoertebiker (29. April 2014)

Ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein mit 160mm Federweg.
Wobei das natürlich immer vom Fahrer abhängt.
wie schon geschrieben gibts bestimmt einige die so einen drop mitm HT fahren können und zugleich kann nen schlechter Fahrer auch nen BigBike bei so nem drop zerlegen wenn es ganz ungünstig läuft.


----------



## Derivator22 (29. April 2014)

Der junge Herr hatte bisher schon das ein oder andere Problem mit dem Rad, deswegen: meine Aussage sollte eher präventiv wirken


----------



## ipodmac23 (29. April 2014)

Ja genau-_- schonmal was von fahrtechnik gehört?!? Mit meinem alten relativ billigen hardtail bin ich etwas kleinere drops als diesen gesprungen und zwar ohne probleme. Wenn man sowas mit nem 140er nicht fahren kann würde mich das sehr wundern..


----------



## Derivator22 (29. April 2014)

Lt. Radon-Anleitung dürfen AM, z.B. Slide 140, Sprünge bis 0,5m (50cm). Der Drop sieht nach 1,20-1,40m aus!?
Somit: unsachgemäße Verwendung und ein Gewährleistungsausschluss.
Ich hab es nur gut gemeint


----------



## ipodmac23 (29. April 2014)

Ich hab geschrieben etwas kleiner also so 1m. Aber ganz ehrlich das ist nen mountainbike


----------



## Dusius (29. April 2014)

So pauschal kann man das doch gar nicht sagen, es kommt immer noch auf den drop an bzw. Am meisten auf die Landung.


----------



## Lakkez (29. April 2014)

Wenn alles passt, kann man sowas sogar mit'm Rennrad machen 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2014)

Würde sagen: der Drop is gelutscht oder ?

WATT IS MIT BILDER ????

Radon i.Action ( ohne Drops )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnarf (1. Mai 2014)

captain america !  neuer Vorbau und Lenker, Leitung der Sattelstütze war so bei Lieferung des Bikes...würd sagen müsste doch eigentlich am Unterrohr entlang oder ???? Gekürzt werden musse natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Stoertebiker (1. Mai 2014)

So wie das aussieht müsste die Leitung auf jeden fall um unterrohr entlang gelegt werden.
Bei meinem Swoop sind da extra solch "schlaufen" wo man die Leitung mit kabelbindern befestigen kann.
So machts die Optik des Bikes auf jeden Fall ziemlich kaputt!


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2014)

Ja das muß am Unterrohr entlang.


----------



## Dusius (1. Mai 2014)

Was ist dass denn bitte? da hat doch jemand nicht zu Ende aufgebaut.. Also wenn meins so kommt geht es direkt wieder zurück.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Mai 2014)

Wegen einer nicht verlegten Leitung, die uU sowieso noch gekürzt werden muss, schickst du gleich nen ganzes Rad zurück? Na gut...


----------



## gnarf (1. Mai 2014)

ja versteh ich auch nich so ganz was die sich dabei gedacht haben .....aber is ja keine Aufwand das umzulegen


----------



## Dusius (1. Mai 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wegen einer nicht verlegten Leitung, die uU sowieso noch gekürzt werden muss, schickst du gleich nen ganzes Rad zurück? Na gut...



Wenn ich ein fertiges Rad bestelle, dann erwarte ich ein fertiges Rad. Nicht dass ich es nicht kürzen könnte aber wie gesagt ich bestelle ein fertiges Rad. 
Sicher würde ich mich auch mit einem Gutschein für den Shop zufrieden geben ^^ aber prinzipiell ist es mal nicht fertig.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein fertiges Rad bestelle, dann erwarte ich ein fertiges Rad. Nicht dass ich es nicht kürzen könnte aber wie gesagt ich bestelle ein fertiges Rad.
> Sicher würde ich mich auch mit einem Gutschein für den Shop zufrieden geben ^^ aber prinzipiell ist es mal nicht fertig.


Soweit ich weiß, wird die Leitung der Sattelstütze sowieso ungekürzt rausgeschickt. Weiß ja keiner, wie groß genau der Kunde ist, bzw. wie hoch die Sattelstütze ausgefahren wird.


----------



## Dusius (1. Mai 2014)

Gut, dass wäre schon ein Argument, sollte dann aber auch so beschrieben sein. Es gibt sicherlich Leute die das nicht selber können.

Aber is ja eigentlich auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (1. Mai 2014)

gnarf schrieb:


> Gekürzt werden musse natürlich auch noch.



Ganze dezent...


----------



## Oldzchool (3. Mai 2014)

So hier auch mein mein "giftiges Werkzeug"


----------



## Teppie (3. Mai 2014)

Traumbike!


----------



## engelsche (3. Mai 2014)

stimmt!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (4. Mai 2014)

freaky green  !


----------



## Rumpelchen (4. Mai 2014)

Geiles Wetter heute gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (6. Mai 2014)

gnarf schrieb:


> captain america !  neuer Vorbau und Lenker, Leitung der Sattelstütze war so bei Lieferung des Bikes...würd sagen müsste doch eigentlich am Unterrohr entlang oder ???? Gekürzt werden musse natürlich auch noch.


Also bei der verlegten Bremsleitung hätte ich bissl Bedenken das der Rest auch so mangelhaft zusammen gebaut ist........

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Mai 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Also bei der verlegten Bremsleitung hätte ich bissl Bedenken das der Rest auch so mangelhaft zusammen gebaut ist.......


Das ist die Reverb, nicht die Bremsleitung.


----------



## yoger83 (6. Mai 2014)

Das macht es nicht besser

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Mai 2014)

Doch, weil bei der eben nicht im Vornherein feststeht, wie lange die Leitung sein muss.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2014)

Leute !
Wenn ich mal so durchzähle dann steht das Verhältnis Bilder zu Gequatsche 1:3 !!!
Zeit das wir das ändern oder ? *das heisst "Zeigt her eure Radons" und nicht "Quatsch euch ne Zerrung über eure Radons"*





_Engelsley Monschau [490m]_​


----------



## Bierschinken88 (6. Mai 2014)

Einmal Slide an der Wehebachtalsperre…


----------



## Nezzar (6. Mai 2014)

Oh nein! Jemand hat mein Slide auseinander genommen!


 

Zwei andere Bilder irgendwo in Berlin (jep, da bin ich mit nem 150mm Rad schön auf Asphalt durch die Stadt gekurvt. Deal with it )


----------



## c0rtez (6. Mai 2014)

Deine Sattelstütze is krass weit draußen und die Reverb nicht ganz ausgefahren... fährst du echt so oder fährst die Reverb nicht ganz aus bzw. hast die Stütze raus gezogen ums aufzuhängen?


----------



## darkJST (6. Mai 2014)

Weit draußen???





Und ja meine 125er ist komplett ausgefahren.


----------



## c0rtez (6. Mai 2014)

Krass. Meine is fast komplett im Rahmen versenkt, vielleicht 2cm draußen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alptrail (6. Mai 2014)

heyo...

Radon Slide E1 (2013) in den alpen... 
panorama-almtrails gerockt!


----------



## Nezzar (7. Mai 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Deine Sattelstütze is krass weit draußen und die Reverb nicht ganz ausgefahren... fährst du echt so oder fährst die Reverb nicht ganz aus bzw. hast die Stütze raus gezogen ums aufzuhängen?


Nur zum Aufhängen soweit rausgezogen und den Sattel dann ein wenig reingefahren, damit die Leitung mir nicht abreißt. Auf den beiden anderen Bilder ist die in normaler Stellung zu sehen.


----------



## Tharen (7. Mai 2014)

habe es nicht gewagt ... aber warscheinlich würden einige von Euch drauf rum fahren ...


----------



## bik3rid3r (7. Mai 2014)

Hier noch ein paar wunderschöne Bilder von einem Slide 150 8.0 und einem Skeen Carbon. 

 

 

 

 Aufgenommen mit einer Kumuju Delite. Deshalb sind die Räder teilweise abgeschnitten. Hatte nämlich keine Ahnung wieviel Abstand ich zum Rad brauche beim Fotografieren


----------



## ipodmac23 (7. Mai 2014)

Carbon Skeen? Wo hast denn das her??


----------



## bik3rid3r (7. Mai 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Carbon Skeen? Wo hast denn das her??


2012 im Abverkauf zugeschlagen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ipodmac23 (7. Mai 2014)

Ok nice. Hab gedacht das es das Skeen nur als Alu Version bisher gab.


----------



## bik3rid3r (7. Mai 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Ok nice. Hab gedacht das es das Skeen nur als Alu Version bisher gab.


War, so weit ich das weiß, auch das einzige in Carbon.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bik3rid3r (7. Mai 2014)

War damals aber auch eher Zufall, dass es am Ende ein Carbon Rad wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (7. Mai 2014)

OK. Jetzt aber wieder Bilder sonst meckert @schraeg über den vielen Text


----------



## Bierschinken88 (7. Mai 2014)

Dann mal ein schönes Foto eines schönen Fahrrades…







Ist mir leider zu klein und ich werde es in den Bikemarkt stellen müssen


----------



## EVHD (8. Mai 2014)

Welche rahmengröße ist denn das Swoop?


----------



## roxstar (8. Mai 2014)

Neueste Errungenschaft  Auf Trails, im Uphill absolut überzeugend, erster Parkbesuch steht noch aus - Danke für diesen geilen Rahmen in der geilen Farbgebung!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. Mai 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Welche rahmengröße ist denn das Swoop?


Ist ein 16"-Rahmen. Wenn jemand möchte, soll er sich melden. Gebs recht günstig ab.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Mai 2014)

> Ist ein 16"-Rahmen.





Warum jetzt ? 3 Wochen früher und ich hätte es dir aus den Händen gerissen.
Hab genau sowas für meine Frau gesucht.
Naja, ist dann nen froggy 718 geworden, auch was feines. 
Aber nen zweites Swoop im Stall, das wär's gewesen.....
Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Frosch weg, Radon her, ganz klar


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Mai 2014)

Hehe, hab ich auch echt schon dran gedacht...180mm Bikes in "S" gehen aber leider nicht so leicht weg.
Aber ich kann über den Frosch nicht meckern, ist auch nen nettes Rädchen (für Sie, ich würd das filigrane Ding vermutlich gleich zu Klump fahren  )

Wenns nach mir als "Schrauber des Hauses" geht, hätt ich natürlich gerne nen zweites Swoop im Hause.


----------



## compact444 (8. Mai 2014)

gestern wurde mal ein bisschen geswoopt...
Soweit das hier oben auf dem Plattenland bei uns geht.  Zusehen sind ein 2014er Swoop 7.0 und ein 2013er Swoop 8.0 in action


----------



## fm7775 (8. Mai 2014)

26.03.2013 mit Slide 






26.03.2014 mit Skeen


----------



## haekel72 (8. Mai 2014)

Yeaahhhh es Swoopt! Jetzt mit 30er One One 1Fach 11-42! + Bremsen XT 785B (nicht auf dem Bild)


----------



## bik3rid3r (8. Mai 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 291531 26.03.2013 mit Slide
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 291532
> 
> ...


Das ist mal ne geile Idee 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliverKaa (8. Mai 2014)

Das Wetter dieses Jahr ist bis jetzt auch Bombe!!

Idee find ich auch Top!


----------



## fm7775 (8. Mai 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne geile Idee
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk




auch ein Radoner? Habe zu fällig auch das P880.


----------



## bik3rid3r (8. Mai 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> auch ein Radoner? Habe zu fällig auch das P880.


Hast du zufällig auch das Slide 150 8.0 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fm7775 (8. Mai 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig auch das Slide 150 8.0
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


nein das 2012er  war ein 140 7.0 glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lavler (9. Mai 2014)

Teuto


----------



## Nameless (9. Mai 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem ersten 29er und meinem ersten Fully: Slide 130 29 8.0

Ich könnte nicht glücklicher sein, bergauf geht erstaunlich gut und bergab erst recht!


----------



## help (10. Mai 2014)

Endlich hat es mich gefreit die Schaltzüge zu überkreuzen. Jedesmal wenn ich kurz davor war, bin ich lieber eine Runde damit gefahren^^
Der Pushloczug wurde schon am Anfang gekürzt, der war kriminell lang.

Sieht schon besser aus als vorher und es schert nicht mehr am Steuerrohr


----------



## Lakkez (10. Mai 2014)

Sooo... Was macht man standesgemäß bei diesem miesen Wetter?
Schrauben!^^
Hier ein paar kleine aber doch sehr wirkungsvolle Upgrades an meinen 175er...















Ich hoffe euch gefällts 

Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. Mai 2014)

Schaut gut aus. Der Sattel wäre bei mir das einzige Teil, das ich eventuell tauschen würde, hab nur keine Ahnung welchen ich nehmen sollte. Der Ergon ist mir viel zu teuer.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## revoluzzer27 (10. Mai 2014)

Lakkez: sieht super aus. 

Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 1320


----------



## Lakkez (10. Mai 2014)

Danke! Der kurze vorbau macht aus dem Hobel eine richtig agile trail-Maschine!!!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wurzelschrat (11. Mai 2014)




----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Mai 2014)

Mein Slide 140 7.0 Bin ganz zufrieden aber Vorbau muss noch kürzer und Lenker etwas breiter. 

Leider nur mal schnell mit Handy aufgenommen weil ich eh überlegen musste wie ich an der Stelle weiterkomme.. Wieso muss man einen Baum fällen und ihn dann einfach so liegen lassen!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Mai 2014)

vorher während und danach...


----------



## haekel72 (12. Mai 2014)

Na da hättest du meine Stiefelchen gebraucht oder?


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Mai 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Na da hättest du meine Stiefelchen gebraucht oder?


----------



## cemetery (12. Mai 2014)

@haekel72 - Probier das mit den Stiefelchen mal bei so einem Wetter (mit kurzen Hosen). Ich glaube du kommst sehr schnell drauf warum das eine ganz ganz blöde Idee sein könnte


----------



## haekel72 (12. Mai 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> @haekel72 - Probier das mit den Stiefelchen mal bei so einem Wetter (mit kurzen Hosen). Ich glaube du kommst sehr schnell drauf warum das eine ganz ganz blöde Idee sein könnte


Echt?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Echt?



Na klar,  das Wasser läuft oben rein aber unten nich mehr raus, gaaaanz schlecht für den runden Tritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Mai 2014)

hier dann noch sauber... mal ein slide 150


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Mai 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na klar,  das Wasser läuft oben rein aber unten nich mehr raus, gaaaanz schlecht für den runden Tritt


das gleicht sich wieder aus.. hochzus wappt es dann über..


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. Mai 2014)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> vorher während und danach...



Klasse! War das in Saalhausen?


----------



## cycle-lisa (12. Mai 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Klasse! War das in Saalhausen?


jap..


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. Mai 2014)

Dachte ich es mir doch. Jedes Jahr das gleiche Mistwetter.


----------



## revoluzzer27 (14. Mai 2014)

Gestern 350km gefahren und mein Slide abgeholt! Danke nochmal an die tollen Mitarbeiter!


----------



## wellness_28 (14. Mai 2014)

Schicker Hobel! Viel Spass damit!


----------



## EVHD (14. Mai 2014)

Letzten Samstag abgeholt


----------



## Lakkez (14. Mai 2014)

War definitiv kein fehlkauf ;-) viel Freude mit der Schleuder!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (15. Mai 2014)

Mein neues Slide auf der ersten Ausfahrt, ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (16. Mai 2014)

Hier mal meiiinnnn Schatz.........letztes Jahr gekauft......und 1000 Kilometer auf der Uhr........jeder ritt ist ein Genussssssssss.
mfg
Frank


----------



## Nezzar (16. Mai 2014)

Ist das ein 150 SE? Wie hast du die Reverb Stealth verbaut? Wo hast du gebohrt?

Edit: Genau hinschauen hilft  Ist ein 130.


----------



## franzek (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## LautSprecher (16. Mai 2014)

Seit Dienstag in meinem Besitz.
















getauscht wird noch das komplette cockpit, der LRS und evt. Die Bremse. Die Avid nervt jetzt schon. Und halt paar Kleinteile. Zielgewicht ist 8,5kg.

Hab jetzt über 200km drauf, es macht einfach nur Spass. War die richtige Entscheidung!
Danke HS für die problemlose Abwicklung.
Immer wieder gerne!

PS: Die Pedale sind nur zum Übergang dran.


----------



## help (16. Mai 2014)

Nice, aber mach mal richtige Pedale ran^^


----------



## Cubinator (16. Mai 2014)

Geiles Black Sin, nur die Pedale sind meines Erachtens nicht ganz standesgemäß  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Mai 2014)

Ihr sollt auch den Text lesen, nicht nur die Bilder anschauen! Die Pedale sind wie gesagt nur zum Übergang dran, da die gewünschten Clickies momentan nicht lieferbar sind.

Trotzdem Danke ;D


----------



## help (16. Mai 2014)

Das stand vorhin noch nicht da


----------



## Flupsen (16. Mai 2014)

Heute mein Slide 130 29 8.0 SE abgeholt 

Bild Zeit das Rad noch im Kellermodus  Morgen noch ein wenig fein Einstellung an der Gabel (HS, was habt ihr da gemacht??? Etwas viel Druck :>) und Pedale montieren und Sonntag dann die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (17. Mai 2014)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Heute mein Slide 130 29 8.0 SE abgeholt
> 
> Bild Zeit das Rad noch im Kellermodus  Morgen noch ein wenig fein Einstellung an der Gabel (HS, was habt ihr da gemacht??? Etwas viel Druck :>) und Pedale montieren und Sonntag dann die erste Ausfahrt.


Na dann mal viiiellll Spasss beim ersten ritt.......du wirst begeistert sein.


----------



## ipodmac23 (17. Mai 2014)

Neuer Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau Fährt sich gleich viel direkter Ansonsten geiles Bike!


----------



## Flupsen (17. Mai 2014)

franzek schrieb:


> Na dann mal viiiellll Spasss beim ersten ritt.......du wirst begeistert sein.



Danke. Gerade bin ich aber erstmal dezent angepisst. Erstmal Pedale gewechselt. Radon bitte noch fester anziehen...

Hab das Bike umgedreht und muss erstmal feststellen das der Gabelschaft "voller" getrockneten Schlamm ist und nein ich bin heute nicht mit den Bike gefahren.


----------



## franzek (17. Mai 2014)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Danke. Gerade bin ich aber erstmal dezent angepisst. Erstmal Pedale gewechselt. Radon bitte noch fester anziehen...
> 
> Hab das Bike umgedreht und muss erstmal feststellen das der Gabelschaft "voller" getrockneten Schlamm ist und nein ich bin heute nicht mit den Bike gefahren.
> 
> UUPPPPSSSSS


----------



## Flupsen (17. Mai 2014)

Jo ups. Gerade auch noch schlammreste an der Gabelbrücke gefunden. Ich vermute auch das wenn ich den Radon Kettenstrebenschutz abmache das ich da auch Macken drunter finde. Am vorderen Ende schaut der Aufkleber raus, schon etwas ramponiert.

Jaaaaass geil. Da hab ich ja Bock drauf.


----------



## tommy_86 (17. Mai 2014)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Jo ups. Gerade auch noch schlammreste an der Gabelbrücke gefunden. Ich vermute auch das wenn ich den Radon Kettenstrebenschutz abmache das ich da auch Macken drunter finde. Am vorderen Ende schaut der Aufkleber raus, schon etwas ramponiert.
> 
> Jaaaaass geil. Da hab ich ja Bock drauf.



Das Bike ist neu, du bist noch nicht damit gefahren aber es hat trotzdem Gebrauchsspuren, oder was meinst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (17. Mai 2014)

Heute frisch aus Bonn abgeholt.....

Slide 150 10.0 in 18"


----------



## Flupsen (17. Mai 2014)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist neu, du bist noch nicht damit gefahren aber es hat trotzdem Gebrauchsspuren, oder was meinst du ?



Ja genau das meine ich.


----------



## tommy_86 (17. Mai 2014)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Ja genau das meine ich.



Okay, da würde ich mich auch aufregen, zumindest wenn ich den Neupreis bezahlt hätte. :X


----------



## Flupsen (17. Mai 2014)

Fast den Neupreis  Es gab 2,X Prozent Rabatt (Ist das richtig? Mathe am Samstagabend) welcher allerdings mit einem Kratzer am Lenker begründet wurde. Der Preis ist aber gar nicht so der Punkt der mich stört.


----------



## c0rtez (18. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht hat ja vorher jemand ne etwas krassere Probefahrt gemacht


----------



## Lavler (18. Mai 2014)

Meine neuen pedals


----------



## QBE84 (19. Mai 2014)

Slide 140 7.0 2014


----------



## pepe01 (20. Mai 2014)

Seit gestern, Slide 150 10.0!


----------



## Senecca (20. Mai 2014)

Heute morgen die kühle Luft genutzt und einen kleinen Ausritt in den vorderen Odenwald gemacht. (Nähe Fürstenlager Bensheim-Auerbach)
Fährt sich einfach nur super das Bike und optisch ist es ein echter Hinkucker. Werde oft darauf angesprochen um was für ein Bike es sich handelt.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. Mai 2014)

Klar fährt sich das Slide gut im Odenwald, der Chefkonstrukteur und Meister der Hinterbaukinematik wohnt im Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. Mai 2014)

Wo wohnt Bodo denn?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. Mai 2014)

im Odenwald


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2014)

Im Odenwald...


----------



## r3ddi (20. Mai 2014)

dann mach ich auch mal mit

Slide 140 7.0 2013


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (20. Mai 2014)

Swoop175 @7Stanes (Schottland, hier Ae forest & Dalbeattie


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. Mai 2014)

Nice One, Sir!


----------



## bik3rid3r (20. Mai 2014)

Respekt!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## c0rtez (20. Mai 2014)

Wobei ich finde das die blauen laufrader nicht wirklich passen. 

Die würden sich auf meinem slide Viel besser machen  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## flya80 (20. Mai 2014)

Hey 

Hier mein ZR Race 7.0 2013 am Gardasee.

Tja, wusste vor dem Kauf nicht ganz ob dieses Hobby meins ist, war vorher eher Läufer. Aber es hat mich dann doch voll gepackt und nun schwanke ich zwischen Slide 26" 150 10.0 oder abwarten bis die 650b Slides kommen...

So oder so... es wird wieder ein Radon! Ich mag mein ZR Race!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (20. Mai 2014)

Schlag beim Angebot fürs 10er zu!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## enno112 (21. Mai 2014)

@flya80 
Genau so ging es mir auch...
Hab mein Race aber verkauft und dann das 10.0 gekauft.
Ich wollte diesen Hype mit 650B nicht mehr mitmachen, und ausserdem gibt es bei dem Preis vom 10.0 wenn man(n) ehrlich ist kein Argument auf 650B zu warten.

Ich habe es nicht bereut, never....


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (21. Mai 2014)

Die blauen laufräder sind nur zweitlaufradsatz.die blauen spikes hatte ich noch und die müssen jetzt fürs grobe herhalten.
 auf dem bild mit dem table ist der schwarze gute laufradsatz (spikes auf acros) drin.


----------



## flya80 (21. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, normal muss man das 10er kaufen! Habt ihr schon recht, ist echt ein Traumbike!!!

Muss trotzdem mal schauen was ich mache, normal wollte ich das Race diese Saison noch fahren und erst zur nächsten ein neues Rad kaufen. Nun komme ich ich wegen dem wirklich guten Angebot fürs 10er dann doch etwas ins Grübeln. 

Nenene... wenn man den Gedanken an das neue Rad einmal im Kopf hat ist es schwer den wieder loszuwerden


----------



## MTBmarkoT (21. Mai 2014)

bald kommt ein neues skeen 29. da würde ich das geld eher noch zusammen behalten


----------



## bik3rid3r (21. Mai 2014)

Naja, das geht ja in ne ganz andere Richtung...

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. Mai 2014)

The optimal number of bikes for you to own is n+1, where n is the current number of bikes you own.


----------



## Caspar720 (23. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Slide Carbon:


----------



## chrischabln (23. Mai 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Slide Carbon:Anhang anzeigen 295002


nice 
Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?!?


----------



## Caspar720 (23. Mai 2014)

Ist ein M (18").


----------



## eleleoni (23. Mai 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Slide Carbon:Anhang anzeigen 295002


aber das bike hast du ganz schön umgebaut? hast du dir nur den Rahmen geholt?


----------



## Caspar720 (23. Mai 2014)

Ne hab mir das 9.0 geholt. Anfangs wollte ich nur Gabel und Antrieb tauschen, da mir das Rot von dem 8.0 SE nicht gefallen hat und ich nicht so lange auf das Bike warten wollte.
Dann ist aber noch der Dämpfer gekommen, der Rest ist Original 9.0.


----------



## Caspar720 (23. Mai 2014)

Doppelt


----------



## Caspar720 (23. Mai 2014)

Dreifach


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Mai 2014)

Der neue "radon"-Schriftzug sieht aber echt bescheiden aus.


Sonst tolles Bike!!


----------



## eleleoni (24. Mai 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Ne hab mir das 9.0 geholt. Anfangs wollte ich nur Gabel und Antrieb tauschen, da mir das Rot von dem 8.0 SE nicht gefallen hat und ich nicht so lange auf das Bike warten wollte.
> Dann ist aber noch der Dämpfer gekommen, der Rest ist Original 9.0.


ok danke für deine antwort. aber ich finde ganz schön aufwendig. aber tolles bike. gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (24. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auch noch den Lenker tauschen. Ohne die Kashima Gabel und den Dämpfer will das nicht mehr so wirklich passen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (24. Mai 2014)

was hattest du denn gegen das Fox-Fahrwerk?
is doch eigentlich ne runde sache!
oder biste allgemein eher nen RS-Fan?
LG


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2014)

Die Pike ist einfach die beste Enduro-Gabel die du derzeit bekommen kannst.


----------



## theedee (25. Mai 2014)

Mein Slide 150 9.0 SE in schwarz/orange. Der Lenker ist auch orange, was man auf dem Bild leider schlecht sieht:


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Mai 2014)

Orangene Felgen, gar nicht dran gedacht bisher... welche sind das?


----------



## Sixday (25. Mai 2014)

Die Schutzbleche machen das ganze Bike total hässlich.. Aber klar, nutzen vor Optik.


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. Mai 2014)

Welcher Sattel ist das?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sixday (25. Mai 2014)

Sieht nach dem Sqlab 611 aus


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. Mai 2014)

Sixday schrieb:


> Sieht nach dem Sqlab 611 aus


Ständig dieser sattel 
Aber danke. Würd ich kaufen, wäre er nicht so teuer...

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theedee (25. Mai 2014)

Sixday schrieb:


> Sieht nach dem Sqlab 611 aus



Knapp daneben, das ist der SQ Lab 610, der ist nämlich billiger (zumindest etwas) und reicht mir 



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Orangene Felgen, gar nicht dran gedacht bisher... welche sind das?



Veltec ETR Race in Orange Eloxiert.


----------



## trail_desire (26. Mai 2014)

Sixday schrieb:


> Die Schutzbleche machen das ganze Bike total hässlich.. Aber klar, nutzen vor Optik.


Stimmt leider....aber ich zweifle sogar zum Teil am Nutzen. Schutzbleche so dicht über dem Reifen machen bei schönem klebrigen Matsch wenig Sinn. Da dreht sich bald kein Rad mehr. Die hier taugen also eher für Treckingbikes.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2014)

Ausserdem sind Schutzbleche was für Rennradmuschi's


----------



## chrischabln (26. Mai 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind Schutzbleche was für Rennradmuschi's


lol


----------



## eleleoni (26. Mai 2014)

Mein Radon Slide 150 10.0


----------



## tommy_86 (26. Mai 2014)

eleleoni schrieb:


> Mein Radon Slide 150 10.0Anhang anzeigen 295649



Was hast du denn mit dem Hinterbau angestellt, der ist ja schwarz  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eleleoni (26. Mai 2014)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit dem Hinterbau angestellt, der ist ja schwarz  ?


den habe ich über winter abmontiert und lackiert das rot hat mir nicht mehr gefallen.


----------



## tommy_86 (26. Mai 2014)

eleleoni schrieb:


> den habe ich über winter abmontiert und lackiert das rot hat mir nicht mehr gefallen.


Okay, sieht super aus


----------



## eleleoni (26. Mai 2014)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Okay, sieht super aus


 danke


----------



## chrischabln (26. Mai 2014)

eleleoni schrieb:


> den habe ich über winter abmontiert und lackiert das rot hat mir nicht mehr gefallen.


gefällt mir auch


----------



## revoluzzer27 (26. Mai 2014)

Ja sieht super aus. 

Gesendet von meinem Nokia Lumia 1320


----------



## SASCHAru (27. Mai 2014)

Hier mein altes Radon ZR Team!


----------



## SASCHAru (27. Mai 2014)

Und hier mein neues Radon Slide 150 8.0


----------



## chrischabln (27. Mai 2014)

SASCHAru schrieb:


> Und hier mein neues Radon Slide 150 8.0Anhang anzeigen 295687


Welche Rahmengröße ist das?!?


----------



## SASCHAru (27. Mai 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das?!?


20"


----------



## chrischabln (27. Mai 2014)

SASCHAru schrieb:


> 20"


Jetzt hab ich endlich mal nen Bild, wie meins dann aussehen wird, wenn es mal endlich ankommt...
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (27. Mai 2014)

Schickes Slide! Ich muss echt mal anfangen Fotos von meinen Touren zu machen, aber wenn ich mal im Sattel bin mag ich nicht mehr absteigen 

p.s.: Kann jedem der ein ZR Race hat nur empfehlen die Schaltzüge zu kreuzen, geht super easy&schnell und damit ist Schluss mit Kratzer im Steuerrohr(bzw. kann man auf den Schutz verzichten). Muss mir mal einen Racing Ralph fürs Hinterrad bestellen, der NN klebt zu sehr


----------



## Nezzar (27. Mai 2014)

Vorrausgesetzt der NN gefällt dir ansonsten gut, kannst du ihn dir ja auch in einer weniger klebrigen Mischung zulegen.


----------



## help (27. Mai 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt der NN gefällt dir ansonsten gut, kannst du ihn dir ja auch in einer weniger klebrigen Mischung zulegen.


 Vorne finde ich den NN gut, hinten reicht auch ein RR. Da ich jzt. öfters auch Strecken fahre, wo einige km einfach Asphalt bzw. Schotter-/Forststraßen sind, ist der NN übertrieben und kostet nur Speed.


----------



## darkJST (27. Mai 2014)

Ich zitiere mal nen Radkumpel von mir zum Thema^^



> Mein neuer Rocket Ron hat genau 1237m auf unebenem Untergrund gehalten bis der erste 8mm Durchstich mitten in der Lauffläche war
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein anderer, welcher auch (noch) mit den RRs fährt hat quasi auf jeder Tour nen Platten


----------



## zwergy (27. Mai 2014)

Heute frisch ausgepackt und kurz ne Runde gedreht. Wird Zeit, dass ich es dreckig mache.


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

genau, voll sauber, pfui bäh


----------



## eleleoni (27. Mai 2014)

zwergy schrieb:


> Heute frisch ausgepackt und kurz ne Runde gedreht. Wird Zeit, dass ich es dreckig mache.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 295802


tolles bike sehr schön. aber der 1x11 antrieb währe für mich in den alpen nix.


----------



## Toni2013 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

möcht mich kurz vorstellen.Heiße Toni und komme aus Malmsheim,hab bisher nur Baumarkt MTB gefahren was mir aber auf Dauer zu doof war,und ich mir lange über legte ob das dass richtige für mich ist.Ich bin letztendlich aber auf den Beschluss gekommen das was neues her muss.

Nach langen Verhandlungen mit meiner Regierung   (danke Schatz),hab ich mir das Radon Skeen 8 gegönnt, und WOW ich kann es gar nicht in  Worte fassen.
Im Vergleich zu dem Baumarkt MTB der Wahnsinn, ich bin über glücklich und bereue keine Sekunde das ich mir das Bike gekauft habe.

Hier noch 2 Bilder


----------



## Cux_86 (29. Mai 2014)

Ist ja Auch grar kein Vergleich 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. Mai 2014)

Der Sattel ist nicht sehr weit rausgezogen. Was für ne Schrittlänge hast Du und welche Rahmengröße hast Du genommen ?


----------



## Toni2013 (29. Mai 2014)

Cux_86 schrieb:


> Ist ja Auch grar kein Vergleich
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk



Geb ich Dir recht


----------



## Toni2013 (29. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist nicht sehr weit rausgezogen. Was für ne Schrittlänge hast Du und welche Rahmengröße hast Du genommen ?



Schrittlänge 88  und der Rahmen ist 20.Mein Schatz ist damit gefahren deswegen der niedrige Sattel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2014)

*Spassgerät & Arbeitsgerät *


----------



## Nezzar (30. Mai 2014)

Echt schade, dass es diese Farbkombi in 2014 nicht mehr gab. Wär in 2013 ein Rad fällig gewesen, wärs garantiert das geworden.


----------



## c0rtez (31. Mai 2014)

Habe an mein Slide 150 8.0 mal n paar neue Parts gebaut, neu ist:
Lenker: Spank Spoon Riser 760
Pedale: Fun Mamba
Schläuche: Schwalbe 26 AV, ab Werk war SV drauf 
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 306952 (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen ein neues Bike holen (zusätzlich zu meinem Downhiller)

Ich weiß das ich mit diesem Thema hier falsch bin, aber hier sind halt die Experten 

Ich will mit dem Bike auf den Hometrails fahren mit kleineren Sprüngen etc. und auch längere Strecken (20 - 40 km) im Wald

Ich kann mich nur schwer Entscheiden zwischen Swoop 175 6.0 und dem Slide 140 7.0

Ich hoffe das Ihr mich bei dieser Entscheidung unterstützen könnt.

Ich wollte auch hier nochmal meinen Dank an Heiko Kurz vom Bike-Discount Team aussprechen, den ich die ganze Woche schon per Mail löchere


----------



## c0rtez (31. Mai 2014)

Echt jetzt?

Im "Zeig dein Bike" Thread...

Dafür kannst du problemlos n eigenes Thema aufmachen.


----------



## ipodmac23 (31. Mai 2014)

@chris48793 

Da dies hier der falsche Thread ist halte ich mich kurz. Ich fahr selbst das Slide 140 und nehm damit alles mit was geht. Es hat ein super PL Verhältnis und ist ein super Allrounder. Aber 2m Drops sind damit natürlich eher nicht zu empfehlen bis min 1m allerdings mit guter Fahrtechnik locker machbar. Und da du schon nen Downhiller würde ich mir das  140er holen. Achja Touren gehen damit auch hervorragend.


----------



## filiale (31. Mai 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Habe an mein Slide 150 8.0 mal n paar neue Parts gebaut, neu ist:
> Lenker: Spank Spoon Riser 760
> Pedale: Fun Mamba
> Schläuche: Schwalbe 26 AV, ab Werk war SV drauf
> Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf



Hast Du das Loch in der Felge größer gebohrt und entgratet ?

SV ist standard bei 99% der MTB heutzutage. Es gibt Adapter für 1 Euro um von SV auf AV umzustellen (an der Tanke oder Zuhause).


----------



## c0rtez (31. Mai 2014)

Ja genau 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derivator22 (31. Mai 2014)

chris48793 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen ein neues Bike holen (zusätzlich zu meinem Downhiller)
> 
> Ich will mit dem Bike auf den Hometrails fahren mit kleineren Sprüngen etc. und auch längere Strecken (20 - 40 km) im Wald
> 
> Ich kann mich nur schwer Entscheiden zwischen Swoop 175 6.0 und dem Slide 140 7.0



Kurzum: bisschen Fitness nach dem Feierabend im Wald? Slide 140, definitiv. 175 wäre mir persönlich zu anstrengend.


----------



## bik3rid3r (31. Mai 2014)

Würde auch zum Slide raten. Das Swoop ist find ich zu nah am DH.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lakkez (1. Juni 2014)

Nimm das 175er ;-) damit kannste wirklich alles fahren.... Und zu dem Thema Anstrengung: wenn du leichtes Fahren willst, kauf dir n RR 
Im ernst, mit dem 175er Komme ich Super auf allen Touren Super klar und du entfernst dich nicht allzu krass vom dh. 
Und außerdem gewöhnst du dich ja eh dran-> trainingseffekt 




Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2014)

Das hier ist immer noch ein Thread für Bike Präsentation 

hier sollte n Mod mal aufräumen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lakkez (1. Juni 2014)

Checkt das ;-) 
Änderungen:

Vorbau: spank spike 35mm
Griffe:	Ergon
Sattel:   Ergon sm-1 pro
Lrs:		Spank spike Race 28 evo ( HR			  
			 Nabe Hope pro 2 evo 40T )
Pedale: Race Face Atlas 

Es rennt und rennt in rennt! Meine absolute alltound Waffe!
Klare kaufempfelung ;-) (bestimmt auch als 6.0)


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (1. Juni 2014)

Artgerechte Haltung


----------



## Rumpelchen (1. Juni 2014)

Radon slide e1


----------



## Nezzar (1. Juni 2014)

Neue Umbauten! Jetzt mit 2-fach-Antrieb. Die Remote für die Gabel ist dafür weg.

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob mir der Orangeton der Kettenblattschrauben gefällt.


----------



## chrischabln (1. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Neue Umbauten! Jetzt mit 2-fach-Antrieb. Die Remote für die Gabel ist dafür weg.
> 
> Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob mir der Orangeton der Kettenblattschrauben gefällt.


Der Orange-Ton ist nicht ganz passend zum Rahmen-Orange... fällt aber auch nicht so dolle auf.

Wie fährt es sich mit dem 2-fach-Antrieb?!?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der seinen marsh guard "falschrum" montiert hat damit er rein schwarz is und man die Beschriftung nicht sieht? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nezzar (1. Juni 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> Der Orange-Ton ist nicht ganz passend zum Rahmen-Orange... fällt aber auch nicht so dolle auf.
> 
> Wie fährt es sich mit dem 2-fach-Antrieb?!?



Keine Ahnung  Den Umbau hab ich erst heut gemacht, für ne Tour ist heut aber leider keine Zeit mehr :/



c0rtez schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der seinen marsh guard "falschrum" montiert hat damit er rein schwarz is und man die Beschriftung nicht sieht?



Hm, tja, auf die Idee bin ich um ehrlich zu sein noch nie gekommen


----------



## malben (1. Juni 2014)

Hier dann mal mein Beitrag:

RADON SLIDE 150 8.0


 

Umgerüstet wurde:
- Bremsscheiben / Beläge auf ICE Tec (203 / 180mm)
- kleines Kettenblatt von 24 auf 22 Zähne
- Sattel Fizik Gobi

In Planung:
- Lenker von RaceFace in Orange ( 740 - 760mm Breite)
- Pedale von Spank / SixPack
 - evtl. noch ne kleine Kettenführung (Bionicon)


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2014)

Die Reifen hast du vergessen. Die sind doch auch nicht original 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## malben (1. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Die Reifen hast du vergessen. Die sind doch auch nicht original



Stimmt

- Reifen MAXXIS Ardent 26x2,40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (1. Juni 2014)

@malben,
tolles Bike, gefällt mir gut in schwarz/orange.

Ich möchte mein Kettenblatt auch auf 22 umbauen, welches Kettenblatt hast du denn eingebaut.

Gruß


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juni 2014)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein Kettenblatt auch auf 22 umbauen, welches Kettenblatt hast du denn eingebaut.


Ich hab das hier verwendet:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37949_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M672-10-fach-Modell-2014.html

Auf 2x möchte ich evtl. auch umrüsten, nachdem ich mir das große KB übelst zerbeult habe gestern (hatte gottseidank noch am Hardtail ein baugleiches), allerdings mit 22-38 (+Bashguard oder Taco).


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> - Reifen MAXXIS Ardent 26x2,40



dann wirds aber auch eng unterm marsh guard oder? Habe das gleiche Rad und 2,35 Hans Dampf aufgezogen. N bisschen Platz is noch, aber nicht viel 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## malben (1. Juni 2014)

unterm MarshGuard sind es etwa noch 5 - 10 mm. Wird's Matschig, wird's sehr eng


----------



## Nezzar (1. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich hab das hier verwendet:
> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p37949_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M672-10-fach-Modell-2014.html
> 
> Auf 2x möchte ich evtl. auch umrüsten, nachdem ich mir das große KB übelst zerbeult habe gestern (hatte gottseidank noch am Hardtail ein baugleiches), allerdings mit 22-38 (+Bashguard oder Taco).



Das geht? Ist da der Sprung vom Kleinen aufs Große nicht ziemlich groß, sodass das Schalten evtl. nicht mehr immer auf Anhieb klappt?


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Juni 2014)

22-32 geht relativ problemlos. Etwas schlechter natürlich, aber hab bisher keine größeren Probleme festgestellt. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt und ist relativ schnell zurückgebaut, falls es nicht gefällt.
22-38 ist natürlich was anderes. Gehen tut es, allerdings such ich da noch, ob es eine gute Lösung für gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spokes666 (1. Juni 2014)

Hier ist mal mein "Retrobike"
Radon Skeen Carbon 8.0 von 2011 mit
neuem Laufradsatz (Novatec X-Light + Bor XMD333)
X0er Gripshift, neuer Sattel + diverse Kleinigkeiten.
Alles in allem Ready to Race 10.5kg.


----------



## TEs... (1. Juni 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der seinen marsh guard "falschrum" montiert hat damit er rein schwarz is und man die Beschriftung nicht sieht?



Nein bist du nicht, mir ist die Optik an der Stelle auch wichtiger.


----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2014)

Denke die Funktion sollte aber die gleiche sein, egal wie rum

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CAPITO (1. Juni 2014)

@sp00n82 

Danke für die Info, werd's mir dann mal bestellen. 

Gruß


----------



## hesc (2. Juni 2014)

Und wieder mal ich ...


----------



## c0rtez (2. Juni 2014)

Ich war gestern auch wieder "Sliden" und habe die neuen Hans Dampf mal n bisschen eingesaut. Sowie die Funn Mamba und den neuen Lenker gequält.

Ich liebe das Ding so sehr. Echt geiles Gerät


----------



## ipodmac23 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß ich bin hier falsch aber an alle die ne rs Revelation haben. zischt die bei euch auch manchmal?


----------



## c0rtez (2. Juni 2014)

Habe ich noch nie wahrgenommen falls sie dies tut. Demnach sage ich nein. Das Rad hat aber auch noch keine 1.000 km runter.


----------



## ipodmac23 (2. Juni 2014)

Ja meins hat höchstens 300 runter..
Und war letztens sogar bei der Reparatur weil schonmal mit der was war. Eine Tour später ging das Zischen los..


----------



## c0rtez (2. Juni 2014)

Die hab ich auch locker. Habe aber noch nix gehört 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (2. Juni 2014)

Maan langsam hab ich genug mit Einschicken..


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2014)

Zischen tuts bei mir und bei der Pike vom Kollegen auch. Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## ipodmac23 (2. Juni 2014)

Okey.. Hm scheint wohl ne Diva zu sein^^ Was mich viel mehr stört ist das klacken am Dämpfer aber jetzt wieder Bilder


----------



## malben (2. Juni 2014)

Hab mittlerweile das zweite Bike mit der REVELATION RL. Die erste hatte 2700 km runter, ohne zischen.  Weder vor noch nach dem ersten Service.
Mit der neuen am Slide hab ich noch nichts vernommen. Läuft zur Zeit einwandfrei. 

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## malben (2. Juni 2014)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> ... Was mich viel mehr stört ist das klacken am Dämpfer aber jetzt wieder Bilder



Ein knacken am Hinterbau / Dämpfer hatte ich auch nach ca. 100km. Die Lager nachgezogen und gut ist.

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## ipodmac23 (2. Juni 2014)

Lass ich dann demnächst mal machen wenn ich es durchchecken lassen ob alles richtig fest ist und so. Aebr danke für den Tipp


----------



## Nezzar (2. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Bilder aus dem Tegeler Forst. Die erste Tour nach dem Umbau auf 2-fach. Läuft 1A. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.

Leider hab ich auch wieder einen Schlauch am Hinterrad über den Jordan gejagt. Den zweiten innerhalb von nicht mal 100 km. Also entweder ist demnächst der Umbau auf Tubeless fällig oder ich fahr nur noch mit 3 Bar rum :/


----------



## bik3rid3r (2. Juni 2014)

Welche Kettenblätter hast du genommen? Denke auch darüber nach, nach dem Verschleiß auf 2Fach umzurüsten.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 292679 (2. Juni 2014)

Hier mal meine schwarze Diva

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (2. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder aus dem Tegeler Forst. Die erste Tour nach dem Umbau auf 2-fach. Läuft 1A. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.
> 
> Leider hab ich auch wieder einen Schlauch am Hinterrad über den Jordan gejagt. Den zweiten innerhalb von nicht mal 100 km. Also entweder ist demnächst der Umbau auf Tubeless fällig oder ich fahr nur noch mit 3 Bar rum



Kann auf dem Bild auch täuschen,  aber sind die NN aus der Performance Serie? Wie bereits schon erwähnt,  hab ich diese direkt demontiert. 
Eine Empfehlung meinerseits: montiere den HansDampf EVO Trailstar oder nimm die MAXXIS Ardent. Dann sollte ruhe einkehren.
Den HD sowie Ardent fahre ich (96kg komplett) mit 1,7 -1,9 Bar und hatte in den letzten 3 Jahren keinen Platten.

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## Nezzar (2. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Welche Kettenblätter hast du genommen? Denke auch darüber nach, nach dem Verschleiß auf 2Fach umzurüsten.



Ist jetzt 24/38. Das 24er ist noch das originale von der 3-fach-Kurbel. Das 38er ist dieses hier: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...785-10-fach.html?xtcr=15&xtmcl=xt kettenblatt



malben schrieb:


> Kann auf dem Bild auch täuschen,  aber sind die NN aus der Performance Serie? Wie bereits schon erwähnt,  hab ich diese direkt demontiert.
> Eine Empfehlung meinerseits: montiere den HansDampf EVO Trailstar oder nimm die MAXXIS Ardent. Dann sollte ruhe einkehren.
> Den HD sowie Ardent fahre ich (96kg komplett) mit 1,7 -1,9 Bar und hatte in den letzten 3 Jahren keinen Platten.



Sind die originalen mit denen das Rad kam. Sind zwar Evos, aber mit Pace Star Mischung. Reifen sind nicht grad mein Steckenpferd, also muss ich mal dumm fragen: Hat die Mischung tatsächlich einen Einfluss darauf, ob meine Schläuche den Arsch hoch machen? Oder willst du eher sagen, dass es an den NNs an sich liegt?


----------



## malben (2. Juni 2014)

Die Tripple compound Mischung ist schon ok. Besser wäre noch mit Snakeskin karkasse. Aber die NN sind meiner Meinung nicht für den Trail Einsatz gemacht. Forstwege und leichte Trail ok. Für mehr aber nicht. Ein leichter Enduro reifen wie der HansDampf, FatAlbert oder Ardent sind da deutlich besser.

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Juni 2014)

Nicht die Mischung, eher die Karkasse. Kommt dann nicht so leicht zu Durchschlägen und/oder Zeugs, dass durch den Reifen durchsticht.
Wobei ich den NN da auch gar nicht beurteilen kann. Hab auch sofort andere Reifen draufgezogen.


----------



## malben (2. Juni 2014)

Um einer Mahnung durch den Mod. Zu entgehen: schau mal hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/632459/ 

Thema ENDURO Reifen

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## Nezzar (2. Juni 2014)

Eieiei, 107 Seiten. Da hab ich ein bisschen was zu tun  Danke schon mal für den Input.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (2. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Eieiei, 107 Seiten. Da hab ich ein bisschen was zu tun  Danke schon mal für den Input.



Du schaffst das.... 

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## darkJST (3. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> (...) Leider hab ich auch wieder einen Schlauch am Hinterrad über den Jordan gejagt. Den zweiten innerhalb von nicht mal 100 km. Also entweder ist demnächst der Umbau auf Tubeless fällig oder ich fahr nur noch mit 3 Bar rum :/ (...)


Wie sagte der Guide in Finale so schön: "Du sollst über die Steine springen, nicht auf sie!"

Zum Touren fahren und auch für härteres (dann mit mehr Druck) find ich den Mountain King II ganz gut am HR.

Viel zu lang her:





PS.: Du kannst Schläuche übrigens auch flicken, jener im Vorderrad vom HT hat glaub sechs oder mehr drauf und hält wunderbar.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2014)

Das ist jetzt zwar kein ganzes Radon, aber immerhin ein Teil davon. 




Das passiert halt schon mal bei 3x ohne Bashguard oder Taco.


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt zwar kein ganzes Radon, aber immerhin ein Teil davon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alter Falter... Wie hast denn das gemacht?!?


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

So, hatte am Samstag Besuch von DHL - und nun is es endlich da. Mein Slide 150 8.0 - 20''... 
Und ja, es ist alles noch "Out of the Box". Denn für Änderungen muss ich erstmal wieder n bissl Kohle zusammensparen, werden aber spätestens mit dem Verschleiß vollzogen.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> Alter Falter... Wie hast denn das gemacht?!?


Ich bin nicht ganz sicher. Entweder hab ich nach nem kleinen Sprung mit dem Vorderrad einen Stein mitgenommen, der dann ans Tretlager gekracht ist. Oder ich hab die darauf folgende Naturtreppe dann etwas zu optimistisch genommen.
Wobei es bei ersterem schon etwas gerumpelt hat, bei der Treppe war aber eigentlich dann nichts Außergewöhnliches. 

Naja, hatte ja noch ein Hardtail als Ersatzteillager zur Hand. 


PS: Dein Sattel sieht noch arg nach oben geneigt aus.


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht ganz sicher. Entweder hab ich nach nem kleinen Sprung mit dem Vorderrad einen Stein mitgenommen, der dann ans Tretlager gekracht ist. Oder ich hab die darauf folgende Naturtreppe dann etwas zu optimistisch genommen.
> Wobei es bei ersterem schon etwas gerumpelt hat, bei der Treppe war aber eigentlich dann nichts Außergewöhnliches.
> 
> Naja, hatte ja noch ein Hardtail als Ersatzteillager zur Hand.
> ...



*Zum Sattel: *Ja - ich weiß... Als ich das Bild gemacht habe, da hatte ich das Bike gerade fertig montiert, aber noch nicht eingestellt.  Ist mittlerweile in der Waage 

*Zu Deiner Kurbel: *Dann wird's der Stein gewesen sein. Na zum Glück nur Material-Schaden... Ärgerlich - aber reparabel.


----------



## Nezzar (3. Juni 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> So, hatte am Samstag Besuch von DHL - und nun is es endlich da. Mein Slide 150 8.0 - 20''...
> Und ja, es ist alles noch "Out of the Box". Denn für Änderungen muss ich erstmal wieder n bissl Kohle zusammensparen, werden aber spätestens mit dem Verschleiß vollzogen.


Wie lang ist denn Vorbau? Ist der in 20" länger? Sieht wahnsinnig lang aus.

Und warum ist hier bei jedem der "Kragen" der Reverb (der Ring auf dem "Reverb" steht) schwarz? Meine ist so oll in Chrome.


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn Vorbau? Ist der in 20" länger? Sieht wahnsinnig lang aus.
> 
> Und warum ist hier bei jedem der "Kragen" der Reverb (der Ring auf dem "Reverb" steht) schwarz? Meine ist so oll in Chrome.



EDIT:
Also der Vorbau ist 100mm lang...
Ist zugegeben schon nicht sooo kurz, aber Probleme habe ich damit z.Zt. beim fahren (noch) nicht.
Nur für einen direkten Vergleich müsste ich erst einmal nen kürzeren testen 

Und warum der von Dir bez. "Kragen" der Reverb bei Dir in chrome ist, keine Ahnung?!? Evtl. hat sich mit dem Modell 2014 der Reverb auch was geändert?!? Anbei nochmal ne Nahaufnahme von meiner Reverb...


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. Juni 2014)

Ich hab das graue 8.0 in 18" mit 90mm Vorbau (könnte sogar noch etwas kürzer sein) und der Ring ist bei mir auch chromfarben.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Ich hab das graue 8.0 in 18" mit 90mm Vorbau (könnte sogar noch etwas kürzer sein)


...okay, vlt. hab ich auch falsch gemessen?!? 
Von wo - nach wo soll ich die Lehre anlegen?!?


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> ...okay, vlt. hab ich auch falsch gemessen?!?
> Von wo - nach wo soll ich die Lehre anlegen?!?


Das hab ich mich auch schon öfter gefragt. Gängige Praxis scheint zu sein, einfach den Vorbau so zu messen wie er ist, ohne auf den Winkel einzugehen. Also einfach von Mitte Steuersatz bis Mitte Lenker.
Am 16" ist er übrigens 80mm lang. Und die Reverb ist komplett schwarz.


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> ...Gängige Praxis scheint zu sein, einfach den Vorbau so zu messen wie er ist, ohne auf den Winkel einzugehen. Also einfach von Mitte Steuersatz bis Mitte Lenker. Am 16" ist er übrigens 80mm lang.



Dann hab ich ja richtig gemessen, und bei meinem 150er Slide - 20'' ist der Vorbau 100mm.
Scheinbar ändert sich also die Vorbaulänge mit entsprechender Rahmengröße auch.


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Am 16" ist er übrigens 80mm lang. Und die Reverb ist komplett schwarz.


Am schwarzen oder am grauen Slide?
Die Vorbaulänge steht an den syntace vorbauten übrigens dabei.


Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Die Vorbaulänge steht an den syntace vorbauten übrigens dabei.



Wo soll die denn zu finden sein?!? 
Die Bezeichnung auf meinem heißt >> F149...
Und wenn ich da im iNet nach google, dann finde ich die verschiedensten Längenangaben.


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. Juni 2014)

Weißt du wo die Nm angaben stehen? Direkt dort dabei.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chrischabln (3. Juni 2014)

Hahh... alles klar. Wieder was gelernt. Danke 
Also bleibe ich dabei - 100mm.


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. Juni 2014)

chrischabln schrieb:


> Hahh... alles klar. Wieder was gelernt. Danke
> Also bleibe ich dabei - 100mm.


Kein Problem 
Bin als auch froh, wenn mir jmd helfen kann.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (3. Juni 2014)

Mein neues ZR TEAM 5.0, für mich als Einsteiger bisher Top !
Macht echt Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2014)

Aha, der Rheinbacher an der Madbach  Schon mal linkes Ufer den Trail versucht ?


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (3. Juni 2014)

Ja das liegt Nahe, nein den Trail habe ich noch nicht probiert! Werde ich aber demnächst nachholen...


----------



## c0rtez (3. Juni 2014)

Solltest dir evtl. noch n paar vernünftige Pedale gönnen 

Hatte das 2012er Team bis ich dann doch n Fully wollte. Hoffe du fährst das Rad auch im normalen Leben ansonsten Schande auf dein Haupt dafür das du Lichter und n Ständer dran gebaut hast


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juni 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Ja das liegt Nahe, nein den Trail habe ich noch nicht probiert! Werde ich aber demnächst nachholen...



Aber aufpassen, nich ins Wasserplumpsen


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (3. Juni 2014)

Ja der Ständer...das hat in meinem Freundeskreis auch für Verwirrung gesorgt.
Aber das Rad steht in einem Fahrradkeller, der Ständer soll verhindern das das Rad ZUFÄLLIG umfällt. Gruß an die Nachbarn. 
Ansonsten fahre ich das Rad tatsächlich täglich, als Allrounder...
Mit der Zeit wird es bestimmt noch Modifikationen geben, aber so ist es erstmal in Ordnung für mich. Wie Hubert schon schrieb, erstmal muss ich auf dem Trail bleiben...


----------



## LautSprecher (3. Juni 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass mein gerade vollzogener Umbau! 

Geändert wurde der LRS in Tune KingKong/ZTR-Crest XC-Ray tubeless , Lenker wurde gegen einen Tune Schwarzwald getauscht, Sattel gegen den Selle Italia SLR Carbon und die Sattelstütze gegen eine Tune. 
Pedale liegen schon die CB Schneebesen 11ti da. Fehlen nur noch passende Schuhe, dann wird ungerüstet. Laut (gewogener) Teiletabelle ca 8,5kg. 

Gruss Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Weißt du wo die Nm angaben stehen? Direkt dort dabei.


Oha, gut zu wissen.
Dann sinds bei meinem schwarz-orangenem 16" Slide 75mm.

Wollt den aber eh gegen einen 60mm tauschen. Muss nur noch einen passenden in Orange finden, der kein Vermögen kostet. 


Und wenn wir grad bei Maßangaben sind: wie breit ist denn euer Lenker? Meiner dürfte 720mm sein.
Bei einem kürzerem Vorbau wäre dann wohl auch ein breiterer fällig.


----------



## frx_Bender (3. Juni 2014)

Hier mal noch ein paar Impressionen von der Männertagstour.. 
















bisherige Umbauten:
1. Sattel: Bontrager Evoke
2. Griffe: Ergon GA1
3. Pedale
4. Reifen: vorn Baron 2.3 BCC Apex (danke @darkJST ), hinten DHRII 2.3 MaxxPro Exo
5. Lenker: Spank Spoon 760
6. Vorbau: Sixpack SAM 65mm
7. Bremsscheiben: SLX SM-RT66

die nächste größere Änderung werden wohl andere Laufräder..


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir grad bei Maßangaben sind: wie breit ist denn euer Lenker? Meiner dürfte 720mm sein.


Hast du noch den originalen? Ich glaub meiner ist nur 700mm.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben: SLX SM-RT66


Und? Merkst du einen Unterschied zu den vorherigen (hattest du auch die SM-RT54?).
Ich würde nämlich auch gern auf die RT66 Scheiben wechseln.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


>


 
Männer, da geht noch was ->


----------



## malben (4. Juni 2014)

Also mein Lenker ist 720 mm breit (Serie).
Die Bremsscheiben hab ich vom "alten" Bike umgebaut (ICE-TEC in 203 /180) 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## frx_Bender (4. Juni 2014)

@bik3rid3r: ich habe die Formula RX dran und habe dort die originalen Bremsscheiben gegen die SM-RT66 getauscht, da die Formulas ständig am klirren und schleifen waren. Die sind ja auch etwas dünner als die RT66er. Seit dem ist Ruhe und ich habe auch keine verglasten Bremsbeläge mehr, was sonst hin und wieder vor kam.

@schraeg: so sahen wir auch schon aus, nur gibts davob leider kein Bild. Musste aber beim posten auch an dein Bild denken!


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Also mein Lenker ist 720 mm breit (Serie).


Hm. Dann muss ich nochmal nachmessen. Könnte schwören meiner sei nur 700mm.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> @bik3rid3r: ich habe die Formula RX dran und habe dort die originalen Bremsscheiben gegen die SM-RT66 getauscht, da die Formulas ständig am klirren und schleifen waren. Die sind ja auch etwas dünner als die RT66er. Seit dem ist Ruhe und ich habe auch keine verglasten Bremsbeläge mehr, was sonst hin und wieder vor kam.


Ok danke. Ein vergleich der Scheiben mit der xt bremse wäre interessant gewesen. Werd die rt66 aber ziemlich sicher kaufen, da die rt54 nicht mit metallbelägen kompatibel sind.


Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Hm. Dann muss ich nochmal nachmessen. Könnte schwören meiner sei nur 700mm.


Nochmal nachgemessen, mit den neuen Griffen ist er tatsächlich nur 700mm. Evtl waren die 720 die ich in Erinnerung hatte durch die alten Griffe zustande gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischabln (4. Juni 2014)

@sp00n82:
Wenn es Dir weiter hilft, mein Slide 150 8.0 hat mit den Standardgriffen auch "nur" eine Lenkerbreite von 700m...


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juni 2014)

Hätte mich auch gewundert, weil bei mir sinds definitiv nur 700mm.
Aber um auch mal wieder der eigentlichen Funktion des Threads gerecht zu werden:
Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder.

Auf dem Weg zur Hornisgrinde



 

 

 
Und oben


----------



## malben (4. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Hm. Dann muss ich nochmal nachmessen. Könnte schwören meiner sei nur 700mm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk



So hab meinen Lenker heute beim Bike putzen auch mal nachgemessen. Mit den Griffen von SQLab misst der Lenker schmale 700mm... ABER dieser wird eh noch getauscht...


----------



## Beppe (6. Juni 2014)

Vergangene Woche oberhalb vom Ledrosee auf der Abfahrt von der Bocca Saval.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (7. Juni 2014)

hier mal ein kleines video von mir und meinem Swoop  





 auf 1080p schauen


----------



## laurin1984 (7. Juni 2014)

So, nun präsentiere ich auch mal mein Radon ZR Team 7.0 29, womit ich *sehr *zufrieden bin.

Geändert/Verändert wurden lediglich:

- Namensschriftzug mit Deutschland-Fahne ;-)
- SwissStop Bremsbeläge
- Shimano RT 67 203 Scheiben (einmal perfekt justiert und eingebremst der Wahnsinn)
- SR Sattel
- Shimano Saint Pedale PD-MX 80 (wesentlich besser als die Standard-Pedale!)


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (7. Juni 2014)

Cool, wo hast du den Aufkleber machen lassen?


----------



## laurin1984 (8. Juni 2014)

Hier ;-) http://www.style4bike.de/

Ging sehr schnell und die Qualität ist ebenfalls top.


----------



## Svenoozz (8. Juni 2014)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> hier mal ein kleines video von mir und meinem Swoop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hält sowas auch ein Slide aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (8. Juni 2014)

Einmal sicher.. . Kampfgewicht? Würde mit das mit Slide auch fahren

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mynoxin (8. Juni 2014)

Ja


----------



## Svenoozz (8. Juni 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Einmal sicher.. . Kampfgewicht? Würde mit das mit Slide auch fahren
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk



Sowas ist mit dem Slide nicht mehr machbar? Außer jetzt einmal?


----------



## fm7775 (8. Juni 2014)

Klar kann das ein Slide, auch mehrmals

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cemetery (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## fm7775 (8. Juni 2014)

Nice

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (8. Juni 2014)

Gestern auf der Tour bei einer kurzen Pause.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (8. Juni 2014)

laurin1984 schrieb:


> Hier ;-) http://www.style4bike.de/
> 
> Ging sehr schnell und die Qualität ist ebenfalls top.



Sehr cool, haste du Schrift 82 genommen?
Sorry das ich das mal eben kopiert habe, aber die Idee ist echt cool


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (8. Juni 2014)

Eine kleine Tour am Abend...


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juni 2014)

Svenoozz schrieb:


> Hält sowas auch ein Slide aus?


Das sind ja alles Sprünge mit Landung in die Schräge, das hält ein Slide locker aus. Ginge auch mit einem Hardtail.
Aber wenn du natürlich blöd landest, oder den Gap nicht schaffst, dann sieht das wieder ganz anders aus. 
(Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man sich das auch erst mal trauen muss.)


----------



## laurin1984 (9. Juni 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Sehr cool, haste du Schrift 82 genommen?
> Sorry das ich das mal eben kopiert habe, aber die Idee ist echt cool



99


----------



## BQuark (9. Juni 2014)

Mein Radon Titanium Custom.
Gesamtgewicht inkl. Pedale: 6,5 kg.


----------



## romanb7 (9. Juni 2014)

heute im Salzgitter Höhenzug 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juni 2014)

Brumm Brumm!


(Strombach)


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Juni 2014)

Svenoozz schrieb:


> Hält sowas auch ein Slide aus?



also so weit ich weiß ists noch niemand mit dem slide gesprungen, aber ich denke das ist auf jedenfall machbar!


----------



## Andy29 (9. Juni 2014)

Kleines Radon treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (9. Juni 2014)

Geiler Fuhrpark!


----------



## fstoeckl (10. Juni 2014)

2 Touren vom Wochenende


----------



## Toni2013 (10. Juni 2014)

fstoeckl schrieb:


> 2 Touren vom Wochenende
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 298525 Anhang anzeigen 298526 Anhang anzeigen 298527



Wow wie Geil.

Und wo war das,war bestimmt sehr angenehm mit den Temperaturen,nicht so wie bei uns Hitze ohne Ende.


----------



## fstoeckl (11. Juni 2014)

Das ist aus der Venedigergruppe (Hohe Tauern). Oben wars natürlich angenehm. Im Tal hatte es aber auch über 30 Grad. Bis zur Alpenüberquerung dauert es noch ein wenig. Ab etwa 2400m ist schneebedingt schluss


----------



## ron101 (11. Juni 2014)




----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Juni 2014)

Wasn das für ne geile Farbe?


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Juni 2014)

Nennt sich Candy-Red und sieht in natura genau so gut aus.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. Juni 2014)

Das is Photoshop-orange ;-)


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Juni 2014)

Deswegen kommt da son rot an manchen Stellen durch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (11. Juni 2014)

Der GT86 als MTB 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan0611 (12. Juni 2014)

Ergebnis einer Tour von Wermelskirchen (Stadt)  zum  Altenberger Dom.  Am Eifgenbach entlang.  










____________________
Von Mobil gesendet!


----------



## SeppmitS (12. Juni 2014)

is das ein Marshguard an der Schwinge...funktioniert das zufriedenstellend als Schutz vor Verschmutzung oder nur mittel oder gar nicht...

Zugverlegung der Reverb ist interresant beim schwarzen Bike, praxistauglich, ich habe bei mit den Zug nach vorne gezogen und somit einen etwas größeren Bogen am Lenker.


----------



## Stefan0611 (12. Juni 2014)

Ist ein Mucky Nutz in XL.  Funktioniert wenn überhaupt mittelmäßig würde ich sagen.  Es war aber auch extrem matschig gestern.  

Die Leitung ist gestern noch geändert worden, danke für den Hinweis.  

Grüße 

____________________
Von Mobil gesendet!


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juni 2014)

Der Mudguard schützt wohl die Schraubverbindung des Rücklichts recht zuverlässig. 
Für alles andere müsste man rückwärts fahren, damit er einen Effekt hat.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2014)

Oder er müsste auf die andere Seite des Hinterrades 
Denke mal das Teil ist primär zum Schutz des Dämpfers vor Dreck gebaut oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (12. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Das is Photoshop-orange ;-)


aber nur die Flasche 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juni 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denke mal das Teil ist primär zum Schutz des Dämpfers vor Dreck gebaut oder ?


Dafür geht er dann nicht tief genug.


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (12. Juni 2014)

Servus,
hat jemand das Slide Carbon 160 650B 8.0 in Größe L? Würde mich mal interessieren ob es auch unter 13KG liegt


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (12. Juni 2014)

laurin1984 schrieb:


> 99



So, fertig...
Danke nochmal für den Tip


----------



## Deleted 306952 (13. Juni 2014)

Danke für dieses geniale Bike 

Hatte heute grandiose Stunden im Wald


----------



## Rumpelchen (14. Juni 2014)




----------



## ipodmac23 (14. Juni 2014)

chris48793 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 299108
> Danke für dieses geniale Bike
> 
> Hatte heute grandiose Stunden im Wald



Freut mich das es dir gefällt


----------



## Nezzar (14. Juni 2014)

Neue IceTech-Scheiben und Beläge (die Sintermetall-Variante)!  Draußen regnet's und hagelt's aber. Ich kann nicht mal einbremsen 




Und wieder hab ich vergessen, die MarshGuard umzudrehen, wie mir grad auffällt 

Noch ausstehende Arbeiten: Huber-Buchsen (sind schon bestellt), neue Reifen (erfordert noch viel Recherche), neuer Sattel (auch etwas Recherche vorher notwendig) und vielleicht die RCT3-Druckstufe für die Gabel.

Edit: Grad eingebremst. Ein Traum!


----------



## FREI-TAG (14. Juni 2014)

Wieso willst du den marshguard umdrehen?
Meinst du damit es blank schwarz ist oder wie?


----------



## malben (14. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Neue IceTech-Scheiben und Beläge (die Sintermetall-Variante)!  Draußen regnet's und hagelt's aber. Ich kann nicht mal einbremsen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 299250
> Und wieder hab ich vergessen, die MarshGuard umzudrehen, wie mir grad auffällt
> ...


als Reifen Empfehlung: MAXXIS Ardent in 2.40" Breite. 
konnte mein Slide 150 8.0 gestern und heute in Willingen ausgiebig testen. Das Ding läuft... 

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (14. Juni 2014)

So...ertster Ausritt mit den Kollegen. 55Km in der Umgebung mit viel Holter und Polter, paar Hüpfer und und und...
Rad läuft fantastisch. Jetzt gerade zum cleanup geparkt.


----------



## Nezzar (14. Juni 2014)

FREI-TAG schrieb:


> Wieso willst du den marshguard umdrehen?
> Meinst du damit es blank schwarz ist oder wie?



Jo, damit's blank schwarz ist. Ein anderer User hat das ein paar Seiten vorher empfohlen. Ist so einfach, dass ich Depp selbst nicht drauf gekommen bin 



malben schrieb:


> als Reifen Empfehlung: MAXXIS Ardent in 2.40" Breite.
> konnte mein Slide 150 8.0 gestern und heute in Willingen ausgiebig testen. Das Ding läuft...
> 
> gesendet per tapatalk



Danke für den Hinweis. Pack ich auf meine Kandidaten-Liste. Wie breit ist der im Vergleich zum 2.35 Nobby Nic? Die 2.4 Conti Mountain Kings sollen ja bspw. eher schmal bauen.



SeppmitS schrieb:


> So...ertster Ausritt mit den Kollegen. 55Km in der Umgebung mit viel Holter und Polter, paar Hüpfer und und und...
> Rad läuft fantastisch. Jetzt gerade zum cleanup geparkt.Anhang anzeigen 299306



Mutig, die gute Pike einfach so auf dem Karton zu parken. Ich hätt die garantiert schon 3 Mal da runter gehauen


----------



## bik3rid3r (14. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> neue Reifen (erfordert noch viel Recherche)


Conti MKII Protection 2.4?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Conti MKII Protection 2.4?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk



Schmiert bei Nässe. Bei Trockenheit aber ein Top-Reifen. Vor allem tubeless.


----------



## SeppmitS (14. Juni 2014)

Des is spezialkarton...:-D
Ich bin da geübt und habe die standsicherheit überprüft. Außerdem binnich sooooo platt das ich heut nimmer in der Lage bin mich in die Nähe des Radls zu begeben.


----------



## wellness_28 (14. Juni 2014)

Putzt du dein Rad etwa in der Wohnung ?


----------



## malben (14. Juni 2014)

Der MAXXIS Ardent in 2,40" ist ca. 1 mm schmaler als der HD von Schwalbe..

gesendet von Galaxy Tab 3 per Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpelchen (14. Juni 2014)

Ich habe hinten einen ardent drauf in 2,6 und vorne einen minion dh in 2.4 beides in 60a 

Passt perfekt


----------



## FREI-TAG (14. Juni 2014)

ne Frage: habe eine Inferno 25 Felge (Sun-Ringle), drauf ist ein 2,25 Reifen.
Könnte ich auch einen 2,6 rauf machen? Oder wie kann ich herausfinden, welche Breite die Felge max. aufnehmen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Juni 2014)

Endlich fertig...


----------



## Rumpelchen (14. Juni 2014)

Der passt problemlos auch auf deine felge


----------



## enno112 (14. Juni 2014)

@Hypermotard 
Was sind das für Pedalen?
Flat und SPD?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Juni 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> @Hypermotard
> Was sind das für Pedalen?
> Flat und SPD?



Das sind alte Time ATAC Z-Control - allerdings exxxtrem modifiziert!


----------



## enno112 (14. Juni 2014)

Cool


----------



## Derivator22 (15. Juni 2014)

@Hypermotard  hältst du dein Rad mit Zahnseide fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (15. Juni 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> @Hypermotard  hältst du dein Rad mit Zahnseide fest?



...Angelschnur...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2014)

Neuer Lenker, Ritchey Trail 720mm und Vorbau Ritchey Trail 60mm
Neuer Laufradsatz, DT Swiss XPW1600 Naben mit AM2.0 Felgen. Gab's für schlappe 160,- beim freundlichen Discount
Passt wie Faust auf's Auge !


----------



## enno112 (15. Juni 2014)

@schraeg 
Passt wirklich sehr gut...


----------



## Toni2013 (15. Juni 2014)

War heute auch ein wenig unterwegs mit meinem Skeen.

Bin von Malmsheim nach Pforzheim über Merklingen, Hausen,Mühlhausen dann durchs Würmtal,Tiefenbronn dann unteres Wurmtal

 

 

 dann Pforzheim phuuuuu auch wenn es nur ca.30 km sind ein weg war ziemlich am A...... War aber sehr geil,zurück hab ich noch einen kleinen schlenker durch's Mombach Tal gemacht.Mit meinem Skeen bin ich total zufrieden, mach sehr viel Spass.

Grüße Toni


----------



## Toni2013 (15. Juni 2014)

UPS sorry ein wenig durcheinander,und doppelt oje.


----------



## Deleted 306952 (15. Juni 2014)




----------



## wellness_28 (15. Juni 2014)

War heute das erste Mal im Bikepark in St. Andreasberg (Harz). Das Slide taugt dafür erstaunlich gut. Bin natürlich keine heftigen Sprünge damit gefahren. Ist auch mehr ein Park für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene. Aber man merkt, wie sich nach jeder Abfahrt die Fahrtechnik bessert. Das erste Mal war ich nur am Bremsen und später lässt man es automatisch laufen. Und ich bin nicht einmal gestürzt! 
Jetzt merkt man erstmal, was für Potential in so einem All-Mountain steckt. Da hab ich richtig Blut geleckt! Leider keine Action-Fotos, weil man auf der Strecke nicht anhalten darf.


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Juni 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Bin natürlich keine heftigen Sprünge damit gefahren.


Wie waren denn die Sprünge, die du gemacht hast von der Höhe her?
Hab bisher noch gar keine Sprünge gemacht, will aber demnächst mal nach stromberg aufn flowtrail und es dort evtl ausprobieren.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wellness_28 (15. Juni 2014)

Also, ich bin im Prinzip Drops gesprungen, wo man sich aus einer Erhebung oder Northshore ins Schräge oder Flat fallen lässt. Der höchste war vielleicht maximal einen Meter hoch. Mit der Zeit lernte ich auch weicher zu landen. Und ich musste etwas mehr Druck im Dämpfer fahren als für normale Touren, weil am Anfang der O-Ring komplett abgerutscht war. Dann ging es aber.


----------



## wellness_28 (15. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juni 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Wie waren denn die Sprünge, die du gemacht hast von der Höhe her?
> Hab bisher noch gar keine Sprünge gemacht, will aber demnächst mal nach stromberg aufn flowtrail und es dort evtl ausprobieren.


Stromberg geht easy mit dem Slide.


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Juni 2014)

Ich geh auch davon aus, dass es kein Problem sein dürfte, aber ist halt offiziell nur für Sprünge bis 0,5m zugelassen (wobei ich auch noch gar nicht weiß, was ich mich dann im Endeffekt zu fahren/springen traue )

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nezzar (15. Juni 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Da hab ich richtig Blut geleckt!



Also nächste Woche wird dann n Downhiller gekauft


----------



## wellness_28 (15. Juni 2014)

Das sicher nicht. Aber vielleicht kommt mal ein Swoop als Nachfolger oder ich bau mir nen Freerider gebraucht günstig auf. Mal schauen ;-)
Aber is gerade Off-Topic. Zurück zu Pics!


----------



## Nezzar (15. Juni 2014)

Wie "Nachfolger"? Zusätzlich zum Slide 

Weißt doch, die maximale Anzahl an Bikes die man besitzen kann, errechnet man anhand folgender Formel: n+1. Wobei n die Anzahl der Bikes, die man aktuell besitzt ist


----------



## Bierschinken88 (15. Juni 2014)

Das Kummermobil…







Falls jemand die Reverb-Remote mit mir tauschen möchte, ich hätte eine für rechts, suche eine für links


----------



## darkJST (15. Juni 2014)

Mitm Slide anderthalb m ins fast flat springen geht schon ;-) Dem Slide gehts gut, das handgespeichte LR hatte nen ordentlichen Schlag :-D Solange du halbwegs sauber in die Landezonen springst geht das schon.

Schraub den Knopf von der Reverb einfach nach links unter den Lenker, macht sich eh besser wegen stürzen und Rad auf den Kopf stellen...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Juni 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Schraub den Knopf von der Reverb einfach nach links unter den Lenker, macht sich eh besser wegen stürzen und Rad auf den Kopf stellen...


Da passter nicht hin, weil zu dick. Das hatte ich schon probiert.
Wenn ich das mache, isser so weit vom Griff weg, dass ich nichmehr rankomme mit dem Daumen.

Und neu kaufen kommt da nich in Frage -.-


----------



## darkJST (16. Juni 2014)

Ich muss auch immer umgreifen damit ich ran komme, muss mann halt etwas vorausschauender fahren Oder falls du eh vor hast auf einfach umzurüsten wäre dann der Schalthebel nicht mehr im Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (16. Juni 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Putzt du dein Rad etwa in der Wohnung ?


 
Manchmal kommt das vor...;-) Aber ich wasche auch meine Winterräder vom Yeti in der Badewanne. Mietswohnung macht erfinderisch wenn man keine eigene Einfahrt mit Wasseranschluss hat.


----------



## Linussoft (16. Juni 2014)

Da ist das Ding! Eben in Bonn gewesen und mein neues Slide 130 9.0 SL eingefangen. Die erste kurze (ganz kurze) Runde zum Fahrwerk grob einstellen war schon begeisternd. Morgen gehts eine große Runde, ich freu mich wie hulle!

Linus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2014)

Eins A ! Dem Kurbel is aba nich Orischinal oder ? Und dem vrbau auch nich oder, der sieht so lang aus ?


----------



## Linussoft (17. Juni 2014)

Dem Ding is aba sowas von Orginal, gestern aus Bonn geholt, Pedale dran, iPhone Halterung dran, Hintere Bremsleitung nach oben gelegt, da unten Tritt- und Radsensor für Runtastic (kleines sachwarzes Kästchen an der Schwinge) sitzt. Vorbau, Kurbel, alle Okkinal.

Linus


----------



## Blackriver2006 (17. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein neuer Zuwachs in unserer Familie. Neu ist das ZR Team 8.0 SE.


----------



## help (17. Juni 2014)

So 17:30 zuhause gewesen, schnell rauf aufs Rad und eine kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht. Zwischendrin noch 2-3 schnelle Bilder geschossen, um zum Fußballspiel wieder back zu sein(naja ging sich dann eh nicht aus, aber erste Halbzeit war eh langweilig. Diese ehemalige Griechentaktik nervt^^).








Qualität ist nicht so toll, da 5 MP-Kamera vom Schmardfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREI-TAG (17. Juni 2014)

sag mal wo wohnst du 
Die Landschaft ist ja mal mega Hammer


----------



## help (18. Juni 2014)

FREI-TAG schrieb:


> sag mal wo wohnst du
> Die Landschaft ist ja mal mega Hammer


Oberösterreich, irgendwo im Seengebiet. Wenn es klar ist, sieht man deutlich weiter


----------



## P4LL3R (18. Juni 2014)

Mein neues ZR Race 29 8.0


----------



## Joehigashi80 (19. Juni 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> Checkt das ;-)
> Änderungen:
> 
> Vorbau: spank spike 35mm
> ...


Gleicher Helm 


Gesendet vom Spätzlesbrett


----------



## ultima88 (19. Juni 2014)

Slide 150 8.0 SE

Griffe: Ergon GA1 evo
Sattel: Ergon SM3 Pro Carbon Team Edition
Pedale: DMR Vault


----------



## malben (19. Juni 2014)

Slide 150 8.0 mit neuem Lenker:
RaceFace Altas 0,5" Rise, 785mm Breit in Orange

gesendet per tapatalk


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (21. Juni 2014)

So nach einem kleinen Einkauf heute in Bonn, alles montiert und los auf ne kleine Tour...


----------



## P4LL3R (21. Juni 2014)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skeener82 (21. Juni 2014)




----------



## Deleted 306952 (21. Juni 2014)

Lenker vs. Waldboden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fstoeckl (21. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage. Leider nur mit Handy.


----------



## Nezzar (21. Juni 2014)

chris48793 schrieb:


> Lenker vs. Waldboden Anhang anzeigen 300713



Ist der Lenker gebrochen, im Sand vergraben oder guck ich falsch? Alter Schwede.


----------



## Deleted 306952 (21. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Ist der Lenker gebrochen, im Sand vergraben oder guck ich falsch? Alter Schwede.



Ist alles heil geblieben  Der Lenker hat sich in den lockeren Boden gebohrt... Gut des der so locker war... Sonst wüsste ich nicht wie meine Rippen aussehen würden...


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (21. Juni 2014)




----------



## Mithras (22. Juni 2014)

Kleines Update, neue Gabel


----------



## Linussoft (22. Juni 2014)

Unser neuster Familienzuwachs. Ein gebrauchtes ZR kid 240. will den Sohnemann mal langsam an das Thema ranführen...


----------



## SeppmitS (22. Juni 2014)

Für die Nürnberger/Mittelfrankenfraktion eine bekannte Location...


----------



## Nezzar (22. Juni 2014)

Mithras schrieb:


> Kleines Update, neue Gabel



Geilo. Ich steh auf die Lyrik. Die fetten Standrohre machen einfach richtig was her


----------



## Hannesdance (22. Juni 2014)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Für die Nürnberger/Mittelfrankenfraktion eine bekannte Location...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 300916
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 300917



Steinbrüchlein?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (22. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Geilo. Ich steh auf die Lyrik. Die fetten Standrohre machen einfach richtig was her



Thx ...

war vorher mit ner Durolux ausgestattet, die is optisch auch nicht Ohne..


----------



## Deleted 292679 (22. Juni 2014)

RADON SLIDE 130 ... 
heute am blauen Stein

geändert... 
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelklemme, Pedale, Griffe
Gabelupgrade auf RCT3 
Ersatz LRS von DT Swiss


----------



## SeppmitS (23. Juni 2014)

Hannesdance schrieb:


> Steinbrüchlein?!?


 genau... für mich immer noch Glück, wenn ich die richtigen Abzweigungen finde, dann find ich auch das Steinbrüchlein.


----------



## speedrage (24. Juni 2014)

Slide 150
Erste Testfahrt nach Umbau der Front auf 650b


----------



## Nezzar (24. Juni 2014)

Hast du die Reifen nochmal mit Schuhcreme bearbeitet? Die glänzen wie sau 

Wie fährt sich das mit dem größeren Rad vorn nun? Neigt sich das Rad merklich weiter nach hinten?


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. Juni 2014)

@speedrage Sag mir bitte, welche Steuersatzkappe (Spacer) du da dran hast. Du hattest ursprünglich doch auch den gigantischen FSA Konischen Spacer. Hast du deinen Steuersatz gewechselt oder nur den Spacer ausgetauscht? Schließt er bündig ab?

Bitte Bezugsquelle. Großes Dankeschön schonmal !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedrage (24. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Hast du die Reifen nochmal mit Schuhcreme bearbeitet? Die glänzen wie sau
> 
> Wie fährt sich das mit dem größeren Rad vorn nun? Neigt sich das Rad merklich weiter nach hinten?



Hatte beim reinigen etwas Öl auf dem Lappen, daher glänzten die Reifen etwas beim Fotografrieren, das hat sich aber nach den ersten Kilometern wieder schnell geändert.
Ich komme nach dem Umbau mit dem Lenker ~10 mm höher, das spürt man kaum.
Uphill läuft das Bike nach wie vor ohne Probleme, das Vorderrad kommt nicht hoch, da hatte ich etwas angst.
Beim Downhill fühle ich subjektiv etwas mehr Sicherheit, kann aber auch reine Einbildung sein ;-)
Ein Fehler war der Umbau jedenfalls nicht, ich bin sehr zufrieden



Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @speedrage Sag mir bitte, welche Steuersatzkappe (Spacer) du da dran hast. Du hattest ursprünglich doch auch den gigantischen FSA Konischen Spacer. Hast du deinen Steuersatz gewechselt oder nur den Spacer ausgetauscht? Schließt er bündig ab?
> 
> Bitte Bezugsquelle. Großes Dankeschön schonmal !!!



Ich habe nun einen etwas kürzeren FSA Spacer eingebaut, dieser ist von einem anderen Orbit-Steuersatz den ich noch im Schrank hatte, ich überlege aber ob ich einen noch kürzeren einbauen werde. Müsste mal messen welche Länge der aktuelle hat wenn es dich interessiert.

Hier noch ein Bild aus einer anderen Perspektive woran man das etwas besser erkennt.


----------



## FREI-TAG (24. Juni 2014)

mach mal bitte ein gescheites Foto von deinem Steuersatz/Spacer berreich würde mich auch mal interessieren 
Wenn du den monster FSA nicht mehr drinn hast, hast du dann die Gabelschaft gekürzt? weil andere spacer sehe ich nicht !


----------



## speedrage (24. Juni 2014)

FREI-TAG schrieb:


> mach mal bitte ein gescheites Foto von deinem Steuersatz/Spacer berreich würde mich auch mal interessieren
> Wenn du den monster FSA nicht mehr drinn hast, hast du dann die Gabelschaft gekürzt? weil andere spacer sehe ich nicht !


Fotos davon kann ich zum Wochenende hin machen, der Gabelschaft hat nun eine Länge von 185mm


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juni 2014)

Was genau hast du denn da alles getauscht für die 650b?


----------



## speedrage (24. Juni 2014)

Gabel
Laufrad
Reifen


----------



## siebenacht (25. Juni 2014)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @speedrage Sag mir bitte, welche Steuersatzkappe (Spacer) du da dran hast. Du hattest ursprünglich doch auch den gigantischen FSA Konischen Spacer. Hast du deinen Steuersatz gewechselt oder nur den Spacer ausgetauscht? Schließt er bündig ab?
> 
> Bitte Bezugsquelle. Großes Dankeschön schonmal !!!


Beim 2013er Swoop 175 habe ich den Deckel von dem Steuersatz genommen.
Gruß 78


----------



## Keks_nascher (25. Juni 2014)

Das kommt zu teuer


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. Juni 2014)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Das kommt zu teuer



Du kannst den hohen konischen Spacer auch einfach weglassen und einen ganz normalen Spacer deiner Wahl montieren, so hab ich's bei meinem 140er gemacht!


----------



## bik3rid3r (25. Juni 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Du kannst den hohen konischen Spacer auch einfach weglassen und einen ganz normalen Spacer deiner Wahl montieren, so hab ich's bei meinem 140er gemacht!


Ohne Abschlusskappe für den Steuersatz???

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keks_nascher (25. Juni 2014)

Zumal da ja auch noch eine "Dichtlippe" verbaut ist. Da will ich also schon etwas gleichwertiges dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caspar720 (25. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Slide unterwegs in British Columbia:


----------



## FREI-TAG (25. Juni 2014)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## tomtom1986 (25. Juni 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Slide unterwegs in British Columbia:


Chickes Slide hast du das selbst auf RS Fahrwerk umgebaut oder gibts den schwarz/weissen Rahmen auch mit RS Fahrwerk?


----------



## Dusius (25. Juni 2014)

Hat er selber gemacht ;-)


----------



## darkJST (25. Juni 2014)

Altes Slide 140 ohne spacer fahrbar, da extra Abdeckung, siehe mein Album. Neues Slide mit taper Steuerrohr nicht...


----------



## Carnologe (25. Juni 2014)

Endlich!

ZR Race 650B 7.0 (Weiss jemand von euch wie lang der Vorbau ist?)

To-Do: Pedale


----------



## Dusius (25. Juni 2014)

Sieht nach 100mm aus, wissen tue ich es aber nicht ;-)

Aber wieso misst du micht einfach nach?


----------



## Polo-Freak (25. Juni 2014)

Mein Swoop


----------



## Carnologe (25. Juni 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Sieht nach 100mm aus, wissen tue ich es aber nicht ;-)
> 
> Aber wieso misst du micht einfach nach?


 Bike steht im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaser84 (26. Juni 2014)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Endlich!
> 
> ZR Race 650B 7.0 (Weiss jemand von euch wie lang der Vorbau ist?)
> 
> To-Do: Pedale



Welche Rahmengröße?
Hast du noch mehr Fotos?


----------



## siebenacht (26. Juni 2014)

Caspar720 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Slide unterwegs in British Columbia:


Sehr geil, sieht nach Spaß und Können aus.
Gruß 78


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Juni 2014)

Polo-Freak schrieb:


> Mein Swoop


 
Feines Gerät. Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## P4LL3R (26. Juni 2014)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nezzar (26. Juni 2014)

Finde den Unterschied zum letzten Bild, das ich hier gepostet hab:




Ok, das findet keine Sau. Unterschied ist minimal. Huber-Buchsen für den Dämpfer und RCT3-Einheit für die Gabel:







Nahaufnahme vom ausgebauten Dämpfer mit den neuen Buchsen:


----------



## wellness_28 (26. Juni 2014)

Erzähl mal, wie eklatant ist der Unterschied zu merken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasul (26. Juni 2014)

hier mal mein Team ZR 7.0
Farbgebung find ich sehr nice, bis jetzt noch alles original bis auf die Saint-Pedale.
Als erstes sind wahrscheinlich die Reifen dran (sind "nur" Active), ich schwanke noch zwischen Specialized Purgatory Control und Conti X-King, wobei da die Frage ist ob die 2.3 bzw. 2.4 reinpassen, da es mit den 2.25ern jetzt schon recht knapp ist. Wär hauptsächlich für Schotter, Waldwege, Asphalt.
26 ain't dead


----------



## bik3rid3r (26. Juni 2014)

wasul schrieb:


> hier mal mein Team ZR 7.0
> Farbgebung find ich sehr nice, bis jetzt noch alles original bis auf die Saint-Pedale.
> Als erstes sind wahrscheinlich die Reifen dran (sind "nur" Active), ich schwanke noch zwischen Specialized Purgatory Control und Conti X-King, wobei da die Frage ist ob die 2.3 bzw. 2.4 reinpassen, da es mit den 2.25ern jetzt schon recht knapp ist. Wär hauptsächlich für Schotter, Waldwege, Asphalt.
> 26 ain't dead Anhang anzeigen 301602


2,25" reicht doch eigentlich oder?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wasul (26. Juni 2014)

joa schon, aber die Purgatory gibts nur in 2.3 und die contis in 2.2 bzw. 2.4, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das Contireifen eher schmal sind


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Juni 2014)

http://reifenbreiten-datenbank.de


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (26. Juni 2014)

wasul schrieb:


> hier mal mein Team ZR 7.0
> Farbgebung find ich sehr nice, bis jetzt noch alles original bis auf die Saint-Pedale.
> Als erstes sind wahrscheinlich die Reifen dran (sind "nur" Active), ich schwanke noch zwischen Specialized Purgatory Control und Conti X-King, wobei da die Frage ist ob die 2.3 bzw. 2.4 reinpassen, da es mit den 2.25ern jetzt schon recht knapp ist. Wär hauptsächlich für Schotter, Waldwege, Asphalt.
> 26 ain't dead Anhang anzeigen 301602



Hör auf mit dem Breitenwahn auf dem Team: Ich fahre auf dem selben Bike Contis MKing II Race vorn und XKing Race hinten, beide in 2.2. Perfekt! Mehr braucht kein Mensch auf einem Hardtail.


----------



## FREI-TAG (26. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Finde den Unterschied zum letzten Bild, das ich hier gepostet hab.



und ich dachte es wäre der MarshGuard, weil er jetzt anders herum ist XD


@ wasul wenn der Reifen für dich zu schmal ist und du das gefühl hast bei Kurven zu rutschen, dann lass doch minmales bischien die Luft raus, dann sollte es eigentlich besser sein. Aber ganz wenig und nicht mit nem platten


----------



## Nezzar (26. Juni 2014)

FREI-TAG schrieb:


> und ich dachte es wäre der MarshGuard, weil er jetzt anders herum ist XD
> 
> 
> @ wasul wenn der Reifen für dich zu schmal ist und du das gefühl hast bei Kurven zu rutschen, dann lass doch minmales bischien die Luft raus, dann sollte es eigentlich besser sein. Aber ganz wenig und nicht mit nem platten


Der ist nicht andersrum!  Die Beschriftung hat sich beim Reinigen mit Spüli gelöst 



wellness_28 schrieb:


> Erzähl mal, wie eklatant ist der Unterschied zu merken ?



Morgen gibt's ne Ausfahrt und hoffentlich ein paar Erkenntnisse.


----------



## wasul (26. Juni 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hör auf mit dem Breitenwahn auf dem Team: Ich fahre auf dem selben Bike Contis MKing II Race vorn und XKing Race hinten, beide in 2.2. Perfekt! Mehr braucht kein Mensch auf einem Hardtail.


die Breite ist schon ok so wie sie jetzt ist. 2.2 ist jetzt auch nicht soo weit weg, je nachdem wie schmal/breit die Contis ausfallen. Aber schmaler muss jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## Deleted 292679 (27. Juni 2014)

@Nezzar: RCT3 hab ich auch in meinem Slide 130 29 rein gemacht, wie stark ändert sich denn das Ansprechverhalten mit den Hubers?


----------



## Nezzar (27. Juni 2014)

Ich kann noch nichts dazu sagen (morgen erst), aber der @sp00n82 hat die auch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und fährt auch ein paar anspruchsvollere Sachen, vielleicht kann er ein wenig mehr Aufschluss geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (27. Juni 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße?
> Hast du noch mehr Fotos?



20" bei 1,82m und 86cm Schrittlänge. Mir ist der Vorbau aber etwas zu lang, daher kommt bald ein kürzerer drauf. Fotos? Bald...


----------



## Chaser84 (27. Juni 2014)

Carnologe schrieb:


> 20" bei 1,82m und 86cm Schrittlänge. Mir ist der Vorbau aber etwas zu lang, daher kommt bald ein kürzerer drauf. Fotos? Bald...



Ich will mir das gleiche Bike in der selben Größe holen. Mehr Bilder wären geil.
Kannst du es empfehlen, was ist gut, was ist schlecht?
Tauscht du die Nobbys noch? Ich finde die passen mal garnicht auf ein Race Bike (zu schwer und langsam).


----------



## DEleassar (27. Juni 2014)

Mein erstes Fully. Geht ab wie Sau, gerade Bergauf


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Ich kann noch nichts dazu sagen (morgen erst), aber der @sp00n82 hat die auch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und fährt auch ein paar anspruchsvollere Sachen, vielleicht kann er ein wenig mehr Aufschluss geben.


Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaub mein Arsch ist da einfach nicht gefühlvoll genug (aber fahre ja runter eh meist im Stehen). 
Ich merke keinen großen Unterschied, aber ist ja auch mein erstes Fully und hab ziemlich schnell gewechselt, konnte mich also nicht großartig dran gewöhnen.*
Und alle sagen es ist toll, also muss es auch toll sein. 



* Ich merke z.B. auch noch keinen großartigen Unterschied wenn ich die Dämpfung etwas anders einstelle.


----------



## Carnologe (27. Juni 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Ich will mir das gleiche Bike in der selben Größe holen. Mehr Bilder wären geil.
> Kannst du es empfehlen, was ist gut, was ist schlecht?
> Tauscht du die Nobbys noch? Ich finde die passen mal garnicht auf ein Race Bike (zu schwer und langsam).



Hast Du Dir die 360 Grad Ansicht bei Radon näher angeschaut? Bilder werde ich die Tage schon noch machen, weiss aber nicht genau wann. Bisher gibt es nichts schlechtes zu berichten. Mit 650B komme ich gut zurecht und finde das Rad als Komplettpaket perfekt. Die Reifen stören mich jetzt nicht unbedingt, da ich vorher nur Freerider gefahren bin und dort immer "dicke Schlappen" drauf hatte. Ich bin somit froh über die schlanken Nobbys ;-)


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## Chaser84 (27. Juni 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 301863 Anhang anzeigen 301864 Anhang anzeigen 301865 Anhang anzeigen 301866 Anhang anzeigen 301867 Anhang anzeigen 301868 Anhang anzeigen 301869 Anhang anzeigen 301870



Gott wie schrecklich, ein Skeen mit verschandeltem Hinterbau. 

Wirds das Skeen wenigstens als 650B noch mit dem alten Hinterbau geben?


----------



## Nezzar (27. Juni 2014)

Was ist das gelbe Fully? Die Gabel sieht auf einigen Bildern ein wenig lang aus für das 120er. Rahmen scheint mir ähnlich (identisch?) dem 160er Slide zu sein. Ist's also evtl. nur eine andere Farb- und Ausstattungsvariante des 160ers für 2015?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a13 (28. Juni 2014)

wasul schrieb:


> hier mal mein Team ZR 7.0
> Farbgebung find ich sehr nice, bis jetzt noch alles original bis auf die Saint-Pedale.
> Als erstes sind wahrscheinlich die Reifen dran (sind "nur" Active), ich schwanke noch zwischen Specialized Purgatory Control und Conti X-King, wobei da die Frage ist ob die 2.3 bzw. 2.4 reinpassen, da es mit den 2.25ern jetzt schon recht knapp ist. Wär hauptsächlich für Schotter, Waldwege, Asphalt.
> 26 ain't dead Anhang anzeigen 301602



Ich habe gerade den hinteren Reifen von Stock-NN 29x2,25 auf X-King Falt 29x2,4 gewechselt
...und kann *keinen* Breitenunterschied ausmachen. Bilder muss ich noch machen vom giftgrünen Großrad-MTB.


----------



## Suedtirolbiker (29. Juni 2014)

Mein neues Slide 130 9.0 SL, gestern erste Fahrt.
Mannnn, das Teil geht aber so was von ab.

Ahh noch was dem Bike ganz links (auf dem Bild) keine Beachtung schenken


----------



## Linussoft (29. Juni 2014)

Schlammschlacht am Kraftwerk - Slide 130 9.0 SL


----------



## yoger83 (29. Juni 2014)

Linussoft schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 302157
> Schlammschlacht am Kraftwerk - Slide 130 9.0 SL


Hast du die Bremsleitung der Hinterbremse selber so verlegt?


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, ist etwas "unüblich".


----------



## help (29. Juni 2014)

Schätze mal wegen dem Sensor unten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakkez (29. Juni 2014)

Hey leutz! Da bei mir das Wetter gestern und heute nicht ganz so mitgespielt hat, hab ich mal n bisschen alte footage zusammengeschnitten. Waren so die ersten Gehversuche auf meinem 175er swoop. 
Ich hoffe euch gefällt's ;-)


----------



## Linussoft (29. Juni 2014)

help schrieb:


> Schätze mal wegen dem Sensor unten?



Richtig.

Der Original weg passte nicht mit raddrehzahl und trittfrequenz. Oben rum geht auch.

Linus


----------



## dennis008 (30. Juni 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Was ist das gelbe Fully? Die Gabel sieht auf einigen Bildern ein wenig lang aus für das 120er. Rahmen scheint mir ähnlich (identisch?) dem 160er Slide zu sein. Ist's also evtl. nur eine andere Farb- und Ausstattungsvariante des 160ers für 2015?


Das ist das 150er mit 650B


----------



## Svenoozz (2. Juli 2014)

Vorgestern in Bonn gewesen und mein neues Gefährt mitgenommen


----------



## derboern (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## Linussoft (3. Juli 2014)

Das Slide und der Bagger - Garzweiler Braunkohle Tagebau in NRW


----------



## derboern (3. Juli 2014)

sehr geiles bild


----------



## Dusius (3. Juli 2014)

Mal meins in freier Wildbahn


----------



## ultima88 (3. Juli 2014)

Schönes Rad mit amtlicher Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Dusius (3. Juli 2014)

Ehmmm definitiv nein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (3. Juli 2014)

ich könnte darauf auch nie im leben fahren


----------



## Dusius (3. Juli 2014)

Ihr könnt aber sehen, dass das Bike vorne tiefer steht als hinten?

Aber am Ende ist es auch total egal  Ich fahre mit dem guten stück lediglich den Berg hoch um ihn dann wieder runter fahren zu können^^ für Touren kauf ich kein Enduro.


----------



## rough_street (3. Juli 2014)

Da ist das Ding, heute abgeholt und die ersten Runden gedreht. So muss Fahrrad fahren sein! Nächste Woche gehts dann mal ins Gelände, ich freu mich schon. 

Ach ja das Foto ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell, die Aufkleber auf den Felgen habe ich zu 95% entfehrnt...


----------



## bik3rid3r (3. Juli 2014)

Richtig geile farbkombi!


----------



## Rubik (3. Juli 2014)

Nach wie vor sehr viel Freude mit dem Bike!


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juli 2014)

Ha, wieder ein Sattelklemmen-Schlammschutz.


----------



## Rubik (4. Juli 2014)

Ist aber wieder ab und an einem anderen MTB vorne an der Gabel dran.


----------



## rough_street (4. Juli 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Richtig geile farbkombi!



Ich denke mal du meinst die Wand und den Grünstreifen... ;-)


----------



## bik3rid3r (4. Juli 2014)

rough_street schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du meinst die Wand und den Grünstreifen... ;-)


War eigentlich auf Dusius' Bild bezogen. Tapatalk hat mir die nachfolgenden Beiträge zuerst nicht angezeigt. Deshalb versteht mans jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (4. Juli 2014)

Dafür gibts die Bearbeiten-Funktion


----------



## LsM99 (5. Juli 2014)

ZR Team 6.0 - Modelljahr 2012
Verbauzustand: nahezu alles Serie bis auf die Pedale


----------



## Sixday86 (5. Juli 2014)

Was sollen die Stulpen? Hast du keine Dichtung in der Gabel?


----------



## DEleassar (5. Juli 2014)

Gestern die Feierabendrunde vergrößert. Vor dem WM Spiel. Leider nur Handykamera. Leider sind in Düsseldorf die Waldwege noch fast alle zu


----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2014)

LsM99 schrieb:


> ZR Team 6.0 - Modelljahr 2012
> Verbauzustand: nahezu alles Serie bis auf die Pedale



Bitte bitte mach die roten Kondome an der Gabel weg...nicht nur das es "ungewohnt" ausschaut, die Stulpen reiben beim Einfedern ebenfalls am Standrohr, es ist somit fast egal ob es der Staub ist oder das Neopren das reibt.


----------



## LsM99 (5. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bitte bitte mach die roten Kondome an der Gabel weg...nicht nur das es "ungewohnt" ausschaut, die Stulpen reiben beim Einfedern ebenfalls am Standrohr, es ist somit fast egal ob es der Staub ist oder das Neopren das reibt.


Was hat es denn dich zu interessieren,was ich mit meinem Rad mache? Und zum "ungewohnt", sorry dass ich kein Lemming bin und nicht dem drölfzehnten Geboten des Mountainbike-Gottes folge; "du sollst dich der bikenden Masse anpassen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2014)

Achso, man darf hier seine Meinung nicht mehr äußern, und kaum gefällt einem etwas nicht wird man gleich angegriffen, is klar, hast Heute Morgen schlecht gefrühstückt, oder...


----------



## Dusius (5. Juli 2014)

Dieser Trend zieht sich durch gesamte Forum


----------



## Derivator22 (5. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> die Stulpen reiben beim Einfedern ebenfalls am Standrohr, es ist somit fast egal ob es der Staub ist oder das Neopren das reibt.



"Damals" bei den RockShox Gabeln (persönlich bin ich die Mag21 und die Jett XC gefahren) gab es ja diese passgenauen Gummibalge. Die waren absolut klasse. Ehrlich!
Rohre waren weder verkratzt durch Scheuern, noch konnte großartig viel Schmutz eindringen und vor fliegenden Steinen und anderen äußeren Beschädigungen (mehrere Bikes im Sprinter transportieren usw.) haben die auch geschützt.
Bei den Neos weiß ich es nicht, ob die nicht tatsächlich der Gabel mehr schaden, als nutzen...

Aber generell wird hier schon a bisserl auf Individualität geschossen ^^
(Sattelüberhöhung, Schutzbleche usw.)


----------



## Derivator22 (5. Juli 2014)

Doppelpost... dank an Tapatalk!


----------



## P4LL3R (5. Juli 2014)

Bei der Motocross hab ich die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass die Neoprenschützer für die Gabel mehr Schaden anrichten als sie schützen. Unterhalb sammelt sich der Staub, der kommt nicht weg und dann drückt es den in die Dichtung, sodass die Gabel dann undicht ist. Also ich würde sie sofort entfernen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## c0rtez (5. Juli 2014)

LsM99 schrieb:


> Was hat es denn dich zu interessieren,was ich mit meinem Rad mache? Und zum "ungewohnt", sorry dass ich kein Lemming bin und nicht dem drölfzehnten Geboten des Mountainbike-Gottes folge; "du sollst dich der bikenden Masse anpassen"


----------



## SASCHAru (5. Juli 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ha, wieder ein Sattelklemmen-Schlammschutz.


also die sattelklemme schützt er bei mir nich aber die hinterbaugelenke und umwerfer!


----------



## cemetery (6. Juli 2014)




----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Juli 2014)

Sehr schick.
Fährst du öfter mal in Sin City 
Mit welchem Programm/Effekt hast du das gemacht?


----------



## ticris (6. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


>



Merkur ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (6. Juli 2014)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Fährst du öfter mal in Sin City
> Mit welchem Programm/Effekt hast du das gemacht?



Frau mit rotem Kleid hab ich leider nicht gefunden, also musste das Bike wieder als Fotomodell herhalten 

Mit Photoshop Lighroom einfach die Sättigung aller Farben mit Ausnahme von rot und etwas blau komplett rausgenommen. Als Freeware Alternative sollte sich GIMP ganz gut dafür eignen.



ticris schrieb:


> Merkur ?



Ja


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Juli 2014)

Cool. Dankeschön!


----------



## Kirk69 (6. Juli 2014)




----------



## Dusius (6. Juli 2014)

Mal mit Unwetter im Hintergrund  ist zum Glück an uns vorbei gezogen.


----------



## Cubinator (6. Juli 2014)

Hier ist mein ZR Race 650B 8.0 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. 

Geändert habe ich bis jetzt:
Reifen (Rocket Ron Evo 2,25)
Kurbel auf 2fach umgebaut
Carbonlenker

Gewicht liegt bei ca. 10,9kg 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nascor (6. Juli 2014)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Hier ist mein ZR Race 650B 8.0 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
> 
> Geändert habe ich bis jetzt:
> Reifen (Rocket Ron Evo 2,25)
> ...



stehe grad kurz vor dem Kauf, das ZR 650B hat's auch in die finale Auswahl geschaft.
Wie zufrieden bist du bisher?
Achja, und, da es mich durchaus auch reizt, ist es eigentlich arg aufwendig/kostenintensiv die Kurbel umbzubauen? Habe damit keine Erfahrung, etwas schrauben traue ich mir aber durchaus zu....


----------



## Cubinator (6. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Bike bin ich top zufrieden! Preis/Leistung ist ziemlich unschlagbar!
Zum Kurbelumbau: 
Ich habe mir nur ein 38er Specialites TA Kettenblatt gekauft und anstelle des mittleren Blattes geschraubt. Anstatt des großen Kettenblatts hab ich Unterlegscheiben montiert. 
Dann noch die Kette etwas kürzen und den Umwerfer korrekt einstellen und das wars! Kosten: Ca. 35 Euro für das Kettenblatt alles andere kann weiterverwendet werden. 

MfG


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nascor (6. Juli 2014)

Super, Danke!


----------



## Cubinator (6. Juli 2014)

Nascor schrieb:


> Super, Danke!



Kein Problem!  

MfG


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (6. Juli 2014)

Hat einer von euch schon mal rote DMR Vault Pedale an einem Radon SE Modell gehabt? Passen die Rottöne zueinander oder beißt sich das?


----------



## help (7. Juli 2014)

Nascor schrieb:


> stehe grad kurz vor dem Kauf, das ZR 650B hat's auch in die finale Auswahl geschaft.
> Wie zufrieden bist du bisher?
> Achja, und, da es mich durchaus auch reizt, ist es eigentlich arg aufwendig/kostenintensiv die Kurbel umbzubauen? Habe damit keine Erfahrung, etwas schrauben traue ich mir aber durchaus zu....


Also das 650b 8.0er ist schon sehr geil, meins ist praktisch noch Original(bis auf Züge gekürzt&gekreuzt). Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!
Im Winter sind dann paar kleinere Änderungen geplant(Reifen/Griffe evtl. Sattel), 2-fach habe ich mir auch überlegt. Nur wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Shifter?


----------



## Cubinator (7. Juli 2014)

help schrieb:


> Also das 650b 8.0er ist schon sehr geil, meins ist praktisch noch Original(bis auf Züge gekürzt&gekreuzt). Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!
> Im Winter sind dann paar kleinere Änderungen geplant(Reifen/Griffe evtl. Sattel), 2-fach habe ich mir auch überlegt. Nur wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Shifter?


 
Shifter einfach so lassen und auch nicht auf 2fach umstellen. Der Weg des Umwerfers wird einfach per Anschlagschraube begrenzt. 

Lg



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nascor (7. Juli 2014)

help schrieb:


> Also das 650b 8.0er ist schon sehr geil, meins ist praktisch noch Original(bis auf Züge gekürzt&gekreuzt). Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen!
> Im Winter sind dann paar kleinere Änderungen geplant(Reifen/Griffe evtl. Sattel), 2-fach habe ich mir auch überlegt. Nur wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Shifter?


Schwanke nur noch zwischen dem und dem Black Sin 8.0, wird wohl heute oder morgen im Laufe des Tages entschieden.


----------



## Chaser84 (7. Juli 2014)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Hier ist mein ZR Race 650B 8.0 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
> 
> Geändert habe ich bis jetzt:
> Reifen (Rocket Ron Evo 2,25)
> ...



Ist das nen 18" ?


----------



## help (7. Juli 2014)

Danke! Kann ich dann praktisch nur 1x rauf bzw. runter schalten, oder schalte ich dann einfach 2 Gänge? Werde das Große Kettenblatt lassen, das 42er gefällt mir sehr gut. Das Mittlere würde ich durch ein 28er ersetzen, das kleine kommt weg und muss einen Spacer reinmachen 

.:edit:. gerade bemerkt, kann ich bei 3 fach maximal 12 oder 14 Zähne Unterschied machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (7. Juli 2014)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Ist das nen 18" ?



Ja genau. Ist ein 18"



help schrieb:


> Danke! Kann ich dann praktisch nur 1x rauf bzw. runter schalten, oder schalte ich dann einfach 2 Gänge? Werde das Große Kettenblatt lassen, das 42er gefällt mir sehr gut. Das Mittlere würde ich durch ein 26/28er ersetzen, das kleine kommt weg und muss einen Spacer reinmachen



Ja genau man kann nur 1x schalten. Wie klappt wenn man das kleine weglässt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich könnte mir vorstelle, dass es in den leichten gängen evtl. zu Problemen aufgrund der Kettenlinie kommen könnte! 

MfG


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (7. Juli 2014)

Sorry für das Unverständnis, aber wenn man das kleinste Kettenblatt weglässt, geht doch der Reiz des "Minimalantriebs" flöten?!
Man spart ganz wenig Gewicht, hat den gleichen Freiraum unterm KB/Tretlager und hat immernoch den Shifter am Lenker.
Oder seh ich das verkehrt?


----------



## help (7. Juli 2014)

Gewicht ist mir ziemlich egal, auch die Bodenfreiheit. Mir gehts eher darum, dass ich zu 95% das Mittlere/Größte KB benutze. Und wenn es steil berauf geht, ich schon müde bin. Dann nutze ich mal das Kleine, aber auch niemals die kleinsten Ritzel hinten...
Zudem ich mit 42/28 bis auf den Kleinsten Gang alles abdecke was ich jzt. mit 3-fach habe. Aber bis zum Winter ist noch reichlich Zeit, und paar Touren stehen noch an. Erst dann entscheide ich das, wollte nur mal wissen ob und wie es geht. Und jetzt zurück zum Thema, ich mache heute Abend mal wieder Bilder


----------



## riGooo (7. Juli 2014)

DU nutzt NIE den kleinsten Gang?
Dann warst du entweder noch nicht in den Alpen oder du steigst rechtzeitig ab


----------



## Dusius (7. Juli 2014)

Oder er hat einfach genug Power


----------



## riGooo (7. Juli 2014)

ja oder nen Motor


----------



## help (7. Juli 2014)

riGooo schrieb:


> DU nutzt NIE den kleinsten Gang?
> Dann warst du entweder noch nicht in den Alpen oder du steigst rechtzeitig ab


Nö bis jetzt noch nicht, ich nutze zwar das kleine Kettenblatt wenn es wirklich steil ist, aber hinten dann nie die ganz großen Ritzel.
Könnte daher bei 2fach auf den kleinsten Gang verzichten. Wohne im Voralpengebiet, hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme.

Wobei man klarstellen muss, dass ich bis jetzt nur Tagestouren gefahren bin. Wenn ich Alpencross machen würde, dann sicherlich mit 3fach.


----------



## riGooo (7. Juli 2014)

Joa, ich kann auch nur aus Erfahrung sagen, da braucht man alles was man kriegen kann 
Noch ein klein wenig steiler und es geht physikalisch nicht mehr


----------



## riGooo (7. Juli 2014)

So hier mal ein geiles Bike in Artgerechter Haltung


----------



## Rubik (7. Juli 2014)

Erlischt hier nicht die Garantie, wenn man irgendwelche Parts ändert, wie z.B. auf 2-Fach wechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (7. Juli 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> Erlischt hier nicht die Garantie, wenn man irgendwelche Parts ändert, wie z.B. auf 2-Fach wechselt?


 Möglich, ich werde es wahrscheinlich eh so lassen. Das bischen Mehrgewicht ist mir egal, außerdem muss es evtl. mal einem Fully weichen.


----------



## tomtom1986 (7. Juli 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> Erlischt hier nicht die Garantie, wenn man irgendwelche Parts ändert, wie z.B. auf 2-Fach wechselt?


Denke nicht das die Garantie erlischt. Ausser es entsteht durch den Tausch ein Defekt. Also wenn die Teile laut Hersteller Kurbel/ Kassette kompatibel sind sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Rubik (7. Juli 2014)

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sobald an der Konfiguration etwas geändert wird, die Garantie erlischt.
Ich würde hier, wenn ich was tauschen würde, erstmal bei Radon hinterfragen.


----------



## darkJST (7. Juli 2014)

Dat is Käse, Garantie habt ihr bei Radon nur auf den Rahmen und den ordnungsgemäßen Zusammenbau. Radon schickt das Material auch nur an die eigentlichen Garantiegeber weiter, in meinem Fall Formula und Toxoholics. Die Garantiebedingungen der Komponentenhersteller sind jeweils ausschlaggebend. Das einzige was ist, ist der kostenlose Versand über Radon im Garantiefall, dafür dauerts länger.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Juli 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sobald an der Konfiguration etwas geändert wird, die Garantie erlischt.
> Ich würde hier, wenn ich was tauschen würde, erstmal bei Radon hinterfragen.


Es erlischt dann die (Rahmen-)Garantie, wenn Teile eingebaut werden, für die wir keine Freigabe geben können, weil sie entweder nicht geprüft wurden oder weil sie auf dem Prüfstand durchgefallen sind. Betrifft z.B. den Tausch einer 100er Gabel durch eine 150er an Marathon Fullys oder Ähnliches. Korrekt getätigte Umbauten sind aber durchaus erlaubt. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Juli 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Es erlischt dann die (Rahmen-)Garantie, wenn Teile eingebaut werden, für die wir keine Freigabe geben können, weil sie entweder nicht geprüft wurden oder weil sie auf dem Prüfstand durchgefallen sind. Betrifft z.B. den Tausch einer 100er Gabel durch eine 150er an Marathon Fullys oder Ähnliches. Korrekt getätigte Umbauten sind aber durchaus erlaubt. Viele Grüße, Florian


Wenn wir grad dabei sind, ist der Tausch einer 150mm Revelation auf eine 160mm Pike offiziell freigegeben? Das E1 hat ja z.B. eine Pike drin, und ich denke der Lenkwinkel würde sich dann auch entsprechend ändern.


----------



## ron101 (7. Juli 2014)

Einige Shots meines Slide 160 8SE










































Cheers
ron


----------



## enno112 (7. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt auch mal mein Slide 150 10.0 in "artgerechter" Haltung am Lago di Garda:
(Ach ja, hab noch Flat-Pedalen Sixpack Icon AL in rot und neuen Sattel Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow nachgerüstet)

 
Tremalzo

 
Tremalzo-Trail

 
Naranch-Trail

Ach noch was, wer am Lago mal nen sehr guten Guide braucht einfach mal MTB Garda Riders probieren (www.mtbgardariders.com). Paolo ist cool, kennt sich sehr gut aus und passt sich super an...


----------



## marwil (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, nach langer Zeit ca. 12 Jahre Hardtail habe ich mir nun ein Slide 150 10.0 gegönnt und bin absolut begeistert 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marwil (8. Juli 2014)

Und hab da gleich eine frage....
Braucht man keine Mutter mehr am Ventil? Hab das bike letzte Woche am Freitag bekommen, ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen das die fehlen oder auch nicht? Gehört das so?


----------



## Dusius (8. Juli 2014)

Ne, die brauchst du nicht.


----------



## cemetery (8. Juli 2014)

Das ist mittlerweile gängige Praxis. Minimiert das Risiko von einem Ventilabriss am Schlauch weil es mehr Spielraum hat. Einziger Nachteil, bei einem platten musst du am Mantel dagegen drücken das es nicht abhaut


----------



## Rubik (8. Juli 2014)

Jupp, war bei mir auch so. 
Außerdem spart man Gewicht.


----------



## fissenid (8. Juli 2014)

noch besser ist dann eben "Tubeless"


----------



## Dusius (8. Juli 2014)

Naja, ob das besser ist, ist denke ich mal Ansichtssache. Ich bin von dem zeug nicht wirklich überzeugt, nen Schlauch musst ja trotzdem immer dabei haben und wenn es dumm läuft hast ne riesen Sauerei. Meiner Meinung nach merkst auch die paar Gramm nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marwil (8. Juli 2014)

Ah ok, vielen Dank.


----------



## darkJST (8. Juli 2014)

Bei tubeless brauchst du die Mutter aber wieder


cemetery schrieb:


> (...) Minimiert das Risiko von einem Ventilabriss am Schlauch weil es mehr Spielraum hat. (...)


Aber auch nur, wenn man, wie leider zu viele, die Mutter zu (oder überhaupt) fest schraubt. Die Mutter verhindert *nicht* das wandern des Reifens! Da hilft nur mehr Druck () oder Felgenhorn von innen aufrauhen...oder halt tubeless, dann ist es eh egal

Immer diese Meinungen von Leuten, die es noch nie gefahren sind Der Grip ist besser, da sich der Reifen besser dem Untergrund anpassen kann, pannensicherer (ist etwas schwieriger einen Reifen durchzustempeln als nen Schlauch, von Dornen wollen wir garnicht reden). Leichter nur in dem Fall, dass man mit der Milch geizt, was die Pannensicherheit bei Durchstichen wieder verringert. Ach ja, teurer als Schlauch Das mit der Sauerrei geht, einfach schlauch rein und aufpumpen, überflüssige Milch drückts raus, zu Haus nochmal auf machen und entweder wieder tubeless oder auswaschen + gegebenenfalls Talkum für Schlauch.


----------



## fissenid (8. Juli 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Bei tubeless brauchst du die Mutter aber wieder
> 
> Immer diese Meinungen von Leuten, die es noch nie gefahren sind Der Grip ist besser, da sich der Reifen besser dem Untergrund anpassen kann, pannensicherer (ist etwas schwieriger einen Reifen durchzustempeln als nen Schlauch, von Dornen wollen wir garnicht reden). Leichter nur in dem Fall, dass man mit der Milch geizt, was die Pannensicherheit bei Durchstichen wieder verringert. Ach ja, teurer als Schlauch Das mit der Sauerrei geht, einfach schlauch rein und aufpumpen, überflüssige Milch drückts raus, zu Haus nochmal auf machen und entweder wieder tubeless oder auswaschen + gegebenenfalls Talkum für Schlauch.


 
DANKE!!!

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!! Gewicht ist mir echt egal.... die 60ml Milch sparen nicht die Menge an Gewicht, aber der HansDampf oder NobbyNic mit 1,8 bar ist was anderes wie mit Schlauch!!!
Pannen??? Was ist das??? Dann muss es aber ganz grob laufen, und dann wäre der Schlauch schon mehrfach tot bevor die Milch nicht mehr dichtet!!!


----------



## Dusius (8. Juli 2014)

blabla  ich fahre lieber mit Schlauch.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Juli 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind, ist der Tausch einer 150mm Revelation auf eine 160mm Pike offiziell freigegeben? Das E1 hat ja z.B. eine Pike drin, und ich denke der Lenkwinkel würde sich dann auch entsprechend ändern.


Ja, diesen Umbau darfst Du beim Slide vornehmen, hierfür gibt es von uns eine Freigabe. Wie Du richtig bemerkst, sind die E-Modelle auch mit 160mm gespect. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## marwil (8. Juli 2014)

Ok vielen Dank. Dann kann ich Muttern ja bedenkenlos weg lassen


----------



## c0rtez (8. Juli 2014)

Besteht eigentlich irgendwie mal die Chance das zumindest in jedem dritten oder vierten Post auch ein Bike gezeigt wird. Gucke regelmäßig und sehe "neuer Beitrag", freue mich auf schöne Radons in tollen Umgebungen und finde Tech Talk. Dafür gibts doch echt das ganze Forum hier, wofür dann immer wieder den Bilder Thread?


----------



## roggler (8. Juli 2014)

Black Sin


----------



## wellness_28 (8. Juli 2014)

Das erste mal am Gardasee. Sind schon saftige Trails vom Monte Baldo runter geheizt. Ist mal etwas ganz anderes mit der Landschaft , als bei uns im Harz! Fotos von den touren kommen dann später noch bearbeitet von der Spiegelreflex.


----------



## Toni2013 (8. Juli 2014)

War auch wieder ein bisschen unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PUNKRATZ (9. Juli 2014)

DownhillFelRahmengröße? schrieb:


> *Radon Swoop 7.0*


Was ist das für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## Nezzar (9. Juli 2014)

Gestern hat's geregnet. Also muss das Rad eingesaut werden :>



 

 

 

 

(Na gut, so schlimm sieht's nicht aus. Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht )


----------



## Bierschinken88 (9. Juli 2014)

Die Bremse steht ja senkrecht nach unten...gewollt?!


----------



## Nezzar (9. Juli 2014)

Hab schon ein paar mal gehört, dass meine Bremshebel so sehr senkrecht stehen, aber jedes mal, wenn ich's waagerechter stelle, kommt's mir komisch vor. Wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach extrem deformierte Finger


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. Juli 2014)

Mal im Ernst, wenns steiler wird, kommst du doch garnicht mehr ran, ohne dich zentral übers Bike zu beugen?!


----------



## Nezzar (10. Juli 2014)

Doch, eigentlich problemlos sogar. Ich hab die Hebelweite relativ gering eingestellt. Wahrscheinlich kann ich den Hebel deshalb noch gut erreichen.


----------



## Beaumont (10. Juli 2014)

Mein fertig umgebautes Slide 140
Immer noch mein Lieblingsrad!
12,3 kg so wie`s da steht...


----------



## Toni2013 (10. Juli 2014)

Sieht Geil aus.

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit den Reifen?

Grüße Toni


----------



## Nezzar (10. Juli 2014)

Das vorne ist aber keine 140er Gabel, oder? Sieht deutlich länger aus.

Edit: Und die Bohrung für die Reverb Stealth hast du auch selbst gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (10. Juli 2014)

@Toni
Die Reifen sind echt klasse, super Grip und mit dem Canis hinten kein zu hoher Rollwiderstand!

@Nezzar
Ist die Originalgabel mit 150mm Federweg, hinten hat das Slide aber 140mm, darum die Bezeichnung.
Das ist keine Stealth, sieht nur auf dem Foto so aus, geschickt fotografiert ;-)


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (11. Juli 2014)

@Beaumont 
ich hab auch das Slide 10 aus 2012, über 2 oder 1-fach Kurbel hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, lohnt sich's ?
Noch ein Tip von Grobi, denk mal über ein RS Monarch RT3 Dämpfer nach, der bringt einiges mehr als der Fox !


----------



## funweb (11. Juli 2014)

flya80 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Hier mein ZR Race 7.0 2013 am Gardasee.
> 
> ...



Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, erst Läufer, dann mal schauen ob biken etwas ist (mit einem ZR Race 29 7.0) und ergänzend ein Slide 150 9.0


----------



## fm7775 (11. Juli 2014)

Ein Skeen auf dem Pfitscher Joch


----------



## frx_Bender (11. Juli 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Ein Skeen auf dem Pfitscher Joch



..und in zwei Wochen wird auch ein Slide auf dem Pfitscher Joch sein!!


----------



## ticris (11. Juli 2014)

Hier ein Swoop 175 8 SE jungfreulich aus dem Karton. Macht sich super als Dekorationsobjekt. Leider wird es auch noch eine ganze Weile da stehen müssen, bis es endlich raus darf zum spielen. Das wird eine harte Zeit.

Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (11. Juli 2014)

Bitte möglichst schnell einsauen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## ticris (11. Juli 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Bitte möglichst schnell einsauen. Danke im Voraus


Es gibt momentan nichts was ich lieber machen würde. Oh man, nach dem heftigen Regen gestern wäre das heute eine tolle Schlammschlacht geworden, aber meinem Knie fehlen noch 20°.


----------



## Foxi1988 (12. Juli 2014)

Schönes Teil!
Überleg auch schon ob ich nicht zuschlagen soll...


----------



## wellness_28 (12. Juli 2014)

Gardasee 2014. Es hat mit dem Slide 150 (2013) einfach wahnsinnigen Spass gemacht!


----------



## knubbelchen (12. Juli 2014)

heute abgeholt und bereit eingesaut zu werden


----------



## ticris (12. Juli 2014)

knubbelchen schrieb:


> heute abgeholt und bereit eingesaut zu werden



Das Candy Red ist einfach zum reinbeißen. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## knubbelchen (12. Juli 2014)

absolut,ich wollte eigendlich erst das blaue, aber als ich das live gesehn hab war`s rum...und spass werd ich bestimmt haben(wenn ich andere pedale drann hab,;-)


----------



## funweb (13. Juli 2014)

meine nagelneues Slide 150 9.0 quasi so wie es aus dem Karton kam und das ist doch schon mal recht ansehnlich


Gesendet vom Päd mit Tapatalk


----------



## moritz0105 (13. Juli 2014)

Inzwischen mit neuen Pedalen und neuen Griffen, sowie zwei kleinen Signalleuchten (Blackburn Voyager).


----------



## fm7775 (13. Juli 2014)

Weiss sieht schick aus, mit Slide ist auch weiss, mein Skeen green. Aber der Vorbau? Ich weiß ja nicht, sieht komisch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2014)

@moritz0105 Wie weit steckt eigentlich Deine Sattelstütze noch im Rahmen. Es schaut so aus daß Dein Sattel so weit raus muß daß der Lenker dadurch zu tief ist und Du durch den Vorbau versuchst das auszugleichen ?


----------



## ron101 (13. Juli 2014)

Slide 160 8SE





































¨







Cheers
ron


----------



## moritz0105 (13. Juli 2014)

Hi,

mag komisch aussehen, ist aber sehr angenehm. Ohne wirds aber auch kein Problem sein. Fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad  Das ist mir imme am wichtigsten


----------



## Toni2013 (14. Juli 2014)

@moritz0105

vielleicht noch andere Pedale,die gehen gar nicht wo Du drauf hast meiner Meinung nach.

Grüße


----------



## moritz0105 (14. Juli 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> @moritz0105
> 
> vielleicht noch andere Pedale,die gehen gar nicht wo Du drauf hast meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Grüße


 
Sind neue drauf  Shimano Kombipedale


----------



## FitzeFatze75 (14. Juli 2014)




----------



## Dkan (14. Juli 2014)

Na dann möcht ich Euch mein's au mal zeigen
Jungfernfahrt mit Swoop 175 8.0SE (2014)


----------



## haekel72 (14. Juli 2014)

Dkan schrieb:


> Na dann möcht ich Euch mein's au mal zeigen
> Jungfernfahrt mit Swoop 175 8.0SE (2014)Anhang anzeigen 305403


Sehr Schön, wenn ich nicht schon ein Swoop 175 8.0 hätte wäre das meine Wahl!


----------



## Senecca (14. Juli 2014)

Vom Samstag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funweb (14. Juli 2014)

Slide 150 9.0


Gesendet per Brieftaube mit Tapatalk


----------



## Levin (14. Juli 2014)

@ moritz komisch da passt was nicht meiner Meinung nach ....


----------



## afireinside1988 (14. Juli 2014)

Mit meinem Slide 150 8.0 am Geiseljoch 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wickedfox (15. Juli 2014)

Slide 150 9.0 nach einer Testabfahrt der diesjährigen Qualifikationsstrecke der Megavalanche.


----------



## enno112 (15. Juli 2014)

Na wenigstens sind die Griffe sauber...


----------



## wickedfox (15. Juli 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Na wenigstens sind die Griffe sauber...


Die sind jetzt so glatt, da bleibt kein Schlamm mehr dran kleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## Sixday86 (15. Juli 2014)

Hier mal wieder meine black Bitch..

















MfG Micha


----------



## Dusius (15. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich schade, dass es kein Enduro im Skeen Style gibt. Ist ein schönes Bike.


----------



## Stufen (15. Juli 2014)

Hier mein Slide 130 10.0   22"

 Änderungen: 
Race Face Atlas Lenker 780mm
Race Face Atlas Vorbau 65mm
 NC 17 Pedalen (bald Spank oozy)
 30er Kettenblatt
 tubeless Umrüstung 
 es fehlt noch mein SQ-lab Sattel und neue Ergon Griffe sind bestellt.


----------



## funweb (15. Juli 2014)

ZR Race 29 7.0


Gesendet vom Päd mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sixday86 (15. Juli 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, dass es kein Enduro im Skeen Style gibt. Ist ein schönes Bike.


Du sagt es, ich hätte zu gerne 140mm vorne und hinten mit dem Rahmenstyle. Das Canyon Strive kommt da schon gut ran..


----------



## frx_Bender (16. Juli 2014)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Mit meinem Slide 150 8.0 am Geiseljoch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


 
Wie war die Auffahrt mit dem Slide? Bin nächste Woche in Mayrhofen und habe das Geiseljoch auch geplant.


----------



## bik3rid3r (16. Juli 2014)

An der neugebauten und kürzlich fertiggestellten Strecke in Rammersweier.


----------



## Nascor (16. Juli 2014)

Eine erste kleine Runde hat mein neues ZR Race 650B 8.0 schon hinter sich, bisher sehr zufrieden


----------



## cherokee190 (16. Juli 2014)

Mein Slide 140 ....
funktioniert bisher perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afireinside1988 (16. Juli 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Wie war die Auffahrt mit dem Slide? Bin nächste Woche in Mayrhofen und habe das Geiseljoch auch geplant.


Wir sind das Geiseljoch aus Richtung Weerberg gefahren, von da aus zieht sich der Weg sehr, ist aber komplett fahrbar, Steigung ist recht angenehm Bis auf wenige steile Rampen. Wenn du von Mayerhofen aus kommst, kann ich dir zum Stück Bis Vorderlanersbach nix sagen, da wir ins Tuxer Tal abgebogen sind. Von Lanersbach aus geht es anfangs auf einer Asphaltstraße recht steil bergauf, ab Heidis Hütte dann mit mäßiger Steigung auf einer Schotterstraße weiter hoch, sollte mit dem Slide aber alles machbar sein, zur Not Gabelabsenkung und das Fahrwerk locken. Vom Geiseljoch zur Weidener Hütte führt anfangs ein richtig netter Trail runter, ist offiziell aber als Schiebestrecke ausgeschildert!!! Die Aussicht auf die Zillertaler Alpen ist aber echt gigantisch von da oben  war bisher der landschaftlich schönste Übergang auf unserem Alpencross. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## frx_Bender (17. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info @afireinside1988. Bin nächste Woche dort und freu mich schon .
Seid ihr dann zum Tuxerjoch hoch? Wenn ja wie war dort die Auffahrt (und evtl. die Abfahrt). Danke.


----------



## haekel72 (17. Juli 2014)

Swoop 2013 175 8.0 mit einigen Umbauten^^


----------



## paulman8888 (17. Juli 2014)

Zuneigung:


----------



## Nezzar (17. Juli 2014)

Die Sattelüberhöhung des 125 auf dem letzen Bild...XD (vermutlich, weil's auch kurz vorher so aufgehangen war)


----------



## enno112 (17. Juli 2014)

Das Radon muss nach vorn...


I love it....


----------



## paulman8888 (17. Juli 2014)

> Die Sattelüberhöhung des 125 auf dem letzen Bild...XD (vermutlich, weil's auch kurz vorher so aufgehangen war)







Tichtig getippt


----------



## siebenacht (17. Juli 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 306233Das Radon muss nach vorn...
> I love it....


Oh, Passo Rocchetta, seit hier den 422 bis Riva gefahren, ist einer der geilsten Trails am Gardasee. Na dann noch viel Spaß. 
neidvollen Gruß
78


----------



## enno112 (17. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Oh, Passo Rocchetta, seit hier den 422 bis Riva gefahren, ist einer der geilsten Trails am Gardasee. Na dann noch viel Spaß.
> neidvollen Gruß
> 78


Jep, Rocchetta war schon geil, gut für Techniktraining...
Naranch-Trail war aber auch sehr sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (17. Juli 2014)

Heut gab's neue Schuh! Es ist jetzt doch ein Paar Mountain Kings geworden, da mir Reifen à la Hans Dampf doch ein wenig zu "enduroistisch" angemutet haben. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## afireinside1988 (17. Juli 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Danke für die Info @afireinside1988. Bin nächste Woche dort und freu mich schon .
> Seid ihr dann zum Tuxerjoch hoch? Wenn ja wie war dort die Auffahrt (und evtl. die Abfahrt). Danke.


Genau, wir sind dann das Tuxer Joch hoch, die Auffahrt war eine Forstraße mit angenehmer Steigung, recht simpel machbar. Nur das Letzte Stück von der Sommerbergalm zum Joch hoch ist ziemlich knackig steil. Runter zu ist das mMn zu großen Teilen ein S3 Trail, zwar recht breit, aber ausgesetzt, teilweise verblockt, sehr viele Stufen (Bis 30cm) und enge Serpentinen durch die man ohne Hinterrad versetzen nicht rum kommt, wenn man bei der Aisgesetztheit die Eier dazu hat  wir haben den Trail leider zu großen Teilen schieben müssen, war uns Flachlandtirolern einfach zu knackig, aber für technisch versierte Fahrer ist das ein Sahnestück.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (17. Juli 2014)

Kleine Abenrunde durch den Rheinbacher Wald


----------



## radonzrrace (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, mein erster Post mit dem ich mein ZR Race 6.0 2013 verewige. 
Habe es seit August 2013 und bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden damit.

Verändert hab ich nicht viel: Shimano M530 drauf und die Griffe gegen RaceFace Half Nelson getauscht.

Bin nur irgendwie zu dusselig die Elixir 1 so hinzukriegen das sie nicht schleifen 
Nun ja, mal eben nach Bonn jetten...

Kette rechts!


----------



## tommy_86 (17. Juli 2014)

Rheinbacher79 schrieb:


> Kleine Abenrunde durch den Rheinbacher Wald
> Anhang anzeigen 306278



Wo ist das Foto denn entstanden, bei den Seen vor der Waldkapelle ?

Grüße aus Rheinbach


----------



## LaughingBuddha (17. Juli 2014)

Mein geliebtes 190 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinbacher79 (17. Juli 2014)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Foto denn entstanden, bei den Seen vor der Waldkapelle ?
> 
> Grüße aus Rheinbach


Ja genau


----------



## cemetery (17. Juli 2014)




----------



## Rubik (17. Juli 2014)

radonzrrace schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 306279
> 
> Hallo zusammen, mein erster Post mit dem ich mein ZR Race 6.0 2013 verewige.
> Habe es seit August 2013 und bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden damit.
> ...




Hab das gleiche als SRAM Version und ebenfalls im August 2013 geholt.
Die ersten Bremsklötze, welche nun ebenfalls schleifen, werden gegen neue ausgetauscht. 
Hoffe das hilft. Solltest Du vielleicht auch so versuchen.


----------



## sgclimber (17. Juli 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Slide 150 10.0


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Juli 2014)

Schönes Rad. 
Aber mit wieviel bar hast du den Sattel aufgepumpt???


----------



## sgclimber (18. Juli 2014)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.
> Aber mit wieviel bar hast du den Sattel aufgepumpt???


 
Ich fahr meine Sättel üblicherweise mit 10bar! Spaß beiseite, ist ein Sqlab 610. Der sieht halt so aus, wobei das in natura nicht so schlimm wirkt. Beim Sattel geht bei mir allerdings Funktion vor Aussehen...


----------



## Marzi (18. Juli 2014)

Mein Leih-rad-on auf Fuereventura


----------



## funweb (18. Juli 2014)

ist zwar immer das gleiche Bike, aber immer schön ;-)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet per Brieftaube


----------



## Senecca (18. Juli 2014)

Nur das Slide 160 ist schöner


----------



## Scottio (18. Juli 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Heut gab's neue Schuh! Es ist jetzt doch ein Paar Mountain Kings geworden, da mir Reifen à la Hans Dampf doch ein wenig zu "enduroistisch" angemutet haben. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal
> Anhang anzeigen 306272
> Anhang anzeigen 306273



Mal ne Frage zu dem Kettenstrebenschutz:

Wie hast du den drum bekommen ? Hab mir auch den Radon MTB Kettenstrebenschutz bestellt, bekomme den aber nicht zu weil zu klein. Selbst ziehen mit viel Kraft hilft nicht. Da reißt eher der Klettverschluss ab. Die Länge passt. Sehr schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (18. Juli 2014)

Scottio schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu dem Kettenstrebenschutz:
> 
> Wie hast du den drum bekommen ? Hab mir auch den Radon MTB Kettenstrebenschutz bestellt, bekomme den aber nicht zu weil zu klein. Selbst ziehen mit viel Kraft hilft nicht. Da reißt eher der Klettverschluss ab. Die Länge passt. Sehr schade.


Hab auch das Slide und damals den Kettenstrebenschutz dazu bestellt. Mit viel Kraft ließ er sich befestigen, obwohl er schon ziemlich gespannt ist jetzt. Keine Ahnung, ob das so sein soll.


----------



## Derivator22 (18. Juli 2014)

Ende vom Lied war bei mir, dass der Klettverschluss von Neopren abgerissen ist...


----------



## Nezzar (18. Juli 2014)

Also der sitzt zwar schon ziemlich straff, aber ich könnte nicht sagen, dass er aufgrund der großen Spannung schon mal aufgegangen oder gar gerissen ist. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich den überhaupt schon mal aufmachen musste, seitdem ich den am ersten Tag rangemacht hab. Vielleicht hat ich Glück...?

Mal ne verwandte Frage: Wer hier fährt ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk ohne Kettenstrebenschutz? Es ist ja ohnehin ein aufgeklebter Schutz dran und mir scheint die Kette nur sehr selten überhaupt mal die Kettenstrebe zu berühren, geschweige denn mal richtig anzuschlagen. Am liebsten würd ich ihn nämlich einfach abmachen, trau mich aber nicht so recht :>


----------



## enno112 (18. Juli 2014)

Warum abmachen?
Stört beim fahren nicht, Optik ist o.K., wiegt nichts und frisst kein Brot...
Meinen hab ich einmal montiert (ja, musst ein wenig Kraft anwenden) und seit dem nie wieder angefasst.


----------



## Sixday86 (18. Juli 2014)

Wenn es mal richtig ruppig wird knallt dir die Kette auch mit Shadow Plus ect. auf die Strebe. Mein Tipp: Lass ihn dran! Und wenn es unscheinbar haben möchtest nimm den von Cube und rubbel das kleine Cube Logo weg.


----------



## Scottio (19. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ende vom Lied war bei mir, dass der Klettverschluss von Neopren abgerissen ist...



Und genau DAS befürchte ich auch. Der ist so extrem gespannt, dass ich Angst habe, dass er reißt. Ich versuche es aber trotzdem nochmal. Hat ja eh nur 2,95€ gekostet. Da ist der Verlust nicht ganz so groß. Zur Not habe ich ja noch einen anderen, der wirklich passt - nur leider ohne Radon Schriftzug.


----------



## Derivator22 (19. Juli 2014)

Ich hab extra den für MTB geordert gehabt (steht auch auf der Plastikhülle drauf, in die er eingepackt war) und dachte, dass sei best. Road...
War es aber nicht. Hab dann einen von Velo geholt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2014)

Wenn man dazu nen alten Schlauch missbraucht und den auchnoch Vernünftig zurechtschneidet und ordentlich drum wickelt sieht das auch gar nicht so schlecht aus !

Oder wie der hier:


----------



## Scottio (19. Juli 2014)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Wenn es mal richtig ruppig wird knallt dir die Kette auch mit Shadow Plus ect. auf die Strebe. Mein Tipp: Lass ihn dran! Und wenn es unscheinbar haben möchtest nimm den von Cube und rubbel das kleine Cube Logo weg.



Welchen meinst du denn da genau ? Ein Link ware super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (19. Juli 2014)

Scottio schrieb:


> Welchen meinst du denn da genau ? Ein Link ware super.


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CKL8-vCS0b8CFQIYwwodNT0AJg


----------



## Scottio (19. Juli 2014)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ampaign=feed&gclid=CKL8-vCS0b8CFQIYwwodNT0AJg



Der ist super ! Wenn der jetzt noch ein Radon Logo hätte wäre er perfekt. Warum hat Radon nicht so schicke Teile ? Schade.


----------



## Sixday86 (19. Juli 2014)

Zuviel Werbung am Rad is auch nicht schön  Wie gesagt entweder abrubbeln oder mit Edding übermalen und fertig.


----------



## Scottio (19. Juli 2014)

Danke. Den werde ich mir holen.


----------



## fissenid (19. Juli 2014)

Also gibt es von Radon... http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kettenstrebenschutz-mtb-89423/wg_id-61

aber der von Lezyne ist besser--... http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/lezyne-smart-chainstay-protector-black-l-32463/wg_id-61


----------



## ghostmuc (19. Juli 2014)

Mein Zr 650 7.0 im Umbau.
Bis jetzt:
SLX Bremsen
Shimano Scheiben
Race Face Next Carbon Lenker
Shimano Pedale
SQ Lab 611 Sattel
und diverse Kleinigkeiten

Es folgen noch:
Carbon Sattelstütze + Sattel
Titan + Alu Schrauben
und diverse weiter Kleinigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (19. Juli 2014)

ups, hier das zweite Bild


----------



## c0rtez (19. Juli 2014)

16 Beiträge mit rumgelaber bis mal wieder ein Bild kam.

Leute, dass ist hier ein Bilder Thread und kein TechTalk und sonstiges gelaber Thread.... das nervt echt unfassbar!


----------



## ghostmuc (19. Juli 2014)

eben, deswegen hab ich mal ein extra schönes Bild gepostet


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2014)

*RadonSlide meets Mrs.Liberty*





Freiheitsstatue und ein RadonSlide sieht man auch nicht alle Tage auf einem Bild 

Im weiteren habe ich noch die Slide Teststrecke gefunden:


----------



## Scottio (19. Juli 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> 16 Beiträge mit rumgelaber bis mal wieder ein Bild kam.
> 
> Leute, dass ist hier ein Bilder Thread und kein TechTalk und sonstiges gelaber Thread.... das nervt echt unfassbar!



Wenn ich ne Frage zu einem Anbauteil aus den Bildern habe, poste ich sie natürlich hier, wo das Bild auch ist. Nen Thread mit dem Link zu dem Bild hier aufzumachen ist ja unsinnig. Wenn du nur Bilder haben willst, kann ich Google Bilder empfehlen . Mal ehrlich, es soll doch woh ne Frage mit entsprechenden Antworten erlaubt sein. Auch dafür ist ein Forum, egal mit welchen Threads auch da.


----------



## punki69 (20. Juli 2014)

HATTE MAL EIN ZR-RACE  9.0

 ,IST NUR NOCH DER RAHMEN GEBLIEBEN......


----------



## c0rtez (20. Juli 2014)

Scottio schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne Frage zu einem Anbauteil aus den Bildern habe, poste ich sie natürlich hier, wo das Bild auch ist. Nen Thread mit dem Link zu dem Bild hier aufzumachen ist ja unsinnig. Wenn du nur Bilder haben willst, kann ich Google Bilder empfehlen . Mal ehrlich, es soll doch woh ne Frage mit entsprechenden Antworten erlaubt sein. Auch dafür ist ein Forum, egal mit welchen Threads auch da.


Sehe ich anders. Kurz mal ne Frage stellen und beantwortet bekommen ist ja in Ordnung. Aber 16 Beiträge wegen nem Kettenstrebenschutz is schon übertrieben. Und mir dann für Bilder Google zu empfehlen, wo man selbst fragen stellt die sich jeder Google oder H&S beantworten könnte ist schon n bisschen witzig. Ich denke es ist was anderes, bei Google nach Radon Bildern zu suchen als hier die Bikes der User zu sehen, die evtl. was customized haben oder die Bikes "in ihrer natürlichen Umgebgung" fotografiert sind.

Du hättest dein "Problem" auch ohne das Foto hier zu sehen problemlos in anderen Threads anbringen können, wo sie zudem besser gepasst hätten.

PS
Kenne es in anderen Foren so, dass in einem Bilder Thread maximal 3 bis 5 Beiträge ohne Bilder sein dürfen.


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2014)

*BILDER* !


----------



## c0rtez (20. Juli 2014)

Recht hast du!

Hier mal mein Slide, damals noch im Urzustand, beim locker "abhängen"


----------



## Senecca (20. Juli 2014)

Okay 
Das Radon ist aber nur Beiwerk. War heute Vormittag mal auf dem Melibokus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patzgen (20. Juli 2014)

Heut auf de Pälzer Weltachs.


----------



## wellness_28 (20. Juli 2014)

hier stand müll


----------



## nen (20. Juli 2014)

Am Freitag bei den bündner Nachbarn. Wie immer problemlos mit SBB & Postauto.


----------



## cemetery (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## danie-dani (20. Juli 2014)

Mein Slide 150 beim Pause machen


----------



## Andy29 (21. Juli 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


>


Den Turm kenne ich doch, 

Wir sollten mal ein Solide SE treffen veranstalten ;-)


----------



## Linussoft (21. Juli 2014)

Eben zurück aus der Toskana. Landschaftlich sehr geil und für mich als Wiedereinsteiger mit Touren bis 50 km und 950 hm recht knackig. Anbei Bilder, Slide 130 in Action.
Die Gegend zwischen Casale Marittimo und Bibbona bietet einige sehr geile Trails, das beste, was ich bisher gefahren bin.

Linus


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. Juli 2014)




----------



## afireinside1988 (22. Juli 2014)

Mit meinem Slide 150 8.0 am Lafatscher Joch:





am Geiseljoch:





und beim Bösen Bauern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tharen (22. Juli 2014)

... unsere Radons im Föhr-Urlaub...








"noch" frei für Radfahrer...



vorm Deich




Blick auf Amrum



(Skeen 8.0 und ZR Race 6.0 von 2012)


----------



## punki69 (22. Juli 2014)

war mal in norge 2011 mit meinem cr-race ....


----------



## derboern (23. Juli 2014)




----------



## NobbyRalph (23. Juli 2014)

Servus Leute!
Habe auch so ein 29er Tourenfahrrad – Radon ZR Race 6.1 SL aus 2013 in 22"
Verändert habe ich
-  Sattelstütze (die Sattel-Klemmung des original mitgelieferten Teils ist echt eine Zumutung) – jetzt Truvativ
-  Sattelklemme (original absoluter Schrott, entweder ist die Stütze immer gerutscht oder bei fester zu hats geknarzt) jetzt Schraubklemme
-  Bremse (Avid Elixir 1 ist für 100kg Fahrer einfach nicht das Richtige) – jetzt Shimano XT
-  Vorbau (musste etwas steiler werden wegen enormer Sattelüberhöhung) – jetzt Procraft mit 17° und 90mm
-  Lenker (Syntace zwar ganz nett, aber für mich zu flach) – jetzt Syncros
-  Rahmen (fast komplett mit mattschwarzer Folie beklebt, mir war das blau/gleb Gedöns einfach zu bunt)
Als nächstes kommen die Reifen dran, die NobbyNics sind eh bald runter, dann gibt’s einen Satz Race King. Und wenn die Kettenblätter fertig sind, gibt’s was Vernünftiges (mind. SLX, eher XT) anstelle der standardmässig verbauten (nicht mal Deore)
Das Bike ist wirklich gut, ein echt toller Langstreckentourer, aber im orig. Lieferzustand absolut nicht für schwere Fahrer ausgelegt, das merkt man auch an der schwachen Steifigkeit der Laufräder (muss ich dringend mal professionell zentrieren lassen)
Eine Sache nervt gewaltig: Die innen verlegten Schaltzüge klappern im Rahmen, wenn man auf holprigem Untergrund fährt
Aber alles in allem passt es, zumal das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis schon gut ist
MFG


----------



## punki69 (23. Juli 2014)

urlaub 2013 auf den we

 g zum brocken rauf,geile rampen und zurück bis nach ilsenburg 11 kilometer abfahrt,
war n geiler urlaub.....


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Juli 2014)

Mal eine andere Perspektive eines Slides.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (24. Juli 2014)

@sp00n82: wie heißt denn der song?


----------



## mynoxin (24. Juli 2014)

Muss an meinem auch mal was machen. Grad nen Platten, da bau ich gleich auf tubeless um. Hinten nen neuen Reifen, vorne nächsten Monat 
Neuer Lenker und anderer Vorbau, dann reichts bis Winter hin.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juli 2014)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> @sp00n82: wie heißt denn der song?


Authority Zero - Find Your Way


----------



## beat_junkie (24. Juli 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Authority Zero - Find Your Way


Danke....


----------



## mynoxin (26. Juli 2014)

Hinten neuer schlappen, komplett tubeless. Neuer Lenker und neuer Vorbau kommt. Umbau auf 1x10 geplant.
Gruß


----------



## DEleassar (26. Juli 2014)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Hinten neuer schlappen, komplett tubeless. Neuer Lenker und neuer Vorbau kommt. Umbau auf 1x10 geplant.
> Gruß



Geile Farbkombinaton.  

Wenn ich so die letzten Bilder sehe, muss ich unbedingt meinen Radius mal erweitern. Hier mal das Skeen in Düsseldorf.


----------



## No_Loose_Ends (26. Juli 2014)

Mein neues Slide 150 10.0 

Absolut geiles Teil!!!












Gruß aus Rinteln


----------



## enno112 (26. Juli 2014)

Kann ich nur bestätigen...
Sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## derboern (26. Juli 2014)

hab heute mal bisschen sehenswürdigkeiten in den harburger bergen abgeklappert. bin nicht in allen ecken gewesen aber die höchsten hab ich mitgenommen. den hasselbrack hab ich sogar 2mal passiert, weil ich keine lust hatte aussen rum zu fahren 

Karlstein




Hasselbrack




Fischbecker Heide




Hügelgräber ( insgesamt 3)




Moisburger Stein (anno 1750)




Paul-Roth Stein


----------



## Senecca (26. Juli 2014)

116m schon der höchste Punkt? Mein Beileid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funweb (26. Juli 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> 116m schon der höchste Punkt? Mein Beileid









Da halt ich dagegen mit163m ;-)


Gesendet vom Päd mit Tapatalk


----------



## derboern (26. Juli 2014)

ja mehr als 116m haben wir hier leider nicht. bin den dafür 2mal hoch  aufm rückweg dann doch nochmal da lang um zum paul roth stein zu kommen.


----------



## axelx (27. Juli 2014)

mein 2012er Radon Stage 120... hier 

 über dem Königssee auf der Gotzenalm. Das dürfte ungefähr 1500m höher liegen


----------



## Rubik (27. Juli 2014)

Auch knapp über 100 m NN


----------



## derboern (27. Juli 2014)

@axelx hammer geile aussicht. hätte ich auch gerne. bei uns sieht man von der fischbecker heide aus bei gutem wetter den hamburger hafen -.- weniger geht nicht.	... ausser man fährt durch den alten elbtunnel wenn man aus dem norden zum biken kommt


----------



## axelx (27. Juli 2014)

das Foto ist im Urlaub entstanden. zu Hause habe ich "nur" maximal 700m.


----------



## derboern (27. Juli 2014)

hab grad mal im wiki geschaut. der brunsberg ist sogar höher 





  129 m ü. NHN

liegt aber schon in niedersachsen.


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2014)

Da braucht man gar kein Fully, wo keine Berge, da keine trails


----------



## frx_Bender (27. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Urlaub letzte Woche in Mayrhofen. War ein Wanderurlaub mit Familie, aber an zwei Tagen war "Sliden" angesagt! 

Pfitscherjoch, auch Bilder von der Abfahrt (im einsetzenden Regen..)




































..der andere Tag war Spaß aufm Penken!









































Hat Spaß gemacht! Das nächste Mal als reiner Bikeurlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## help (27. Juli 2014)

Rubik schrieb:


> Auch knapp über 100 m NN


KronsBERG? Wir nennen das hier Bodenwelle


----------



## Rubik (27. Juli 2014)

help schrieb:


> KronsBERG? Wir nennen das hier Bodenwelle



Für uns hier im Flachland ist das ein Berg. 
Und wie man sieht, braucht man dafür kein Fully.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (27. Juli 2014)

Slide 160 SE bei der Arbeit...


----------



## Kirk69 (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (28. Juli 2014)

Das nenne ich ein formvollendetes Bike! Fett Respect! 
Dazu jetzt noch gecleante Felgen, dann ist es ein Hall-of-Fame-All-Time-Traum-Hardtail!


----------



## punki69 (28. Juli 2014)

....gibt es schon einen preis für das black sin dort auf dem bild????


----------



## enno112 (28. Juli 2014)

Lt. Black Sin Thread ca. 4299€


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juli 2014)

Voll die Kirmesschüssel !
Erst kaufen se alle die Porno-Pike jetz rammeln se sich alle die verkehrtrum Gabel ans Bike.


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. Juli 2014)

Was ist daran Kirmes??

PS: Vielleicht kommt ja nächstes Jahr eine Verkehrtrum-Pike mit 180mm absenkbar auf 130... Gewicht 1700g.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juli 2014)

... ohja, und am besten aufblasbar für den Rucksack !


----------



## Toni2013 (28. Juli 2014)

War auch ein wenig Unterwegs


----------



## Herr_Biernot (28. Juli 2014)

Heute an der Startbahn West vom Frankfurter Flughafen. War ne schöne Tour!


----------



## cemetery (28. Juli 2014)




----------



## ron101 (28. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder mein 160er 8se



























Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (29. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Swoop im Vinschgau war sehr geil!!!


----------



## eleleoni (29. Juli 2014)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Mit dem Swoop im Vinschgau war sehr geil!!!


geil! warst mit südtirolbike unterwegs?


----------



## Jan89 (29. Juli 2014)

eleleoni schrieb:


> geil! warst mit südtirolbike unterwegs?



Nop alles selber hochgefahren


----------



## eleleoni (29. Juli 2014)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Nop alles selber hochgefahren


nicht schlecht! ist schon am joch?


----------



## Jan89 (29. Juli 2014)

eleleoni schrieb:


> nicht schlecht! ist schon am joch?



ja relativ weit oben vll. nach 50hm danach kommen ja noch über 1000 ;-)


----------



## Flitschbirne (30. Juli 2014)

Letzten Samstag in Ischgl bei Regen und Wind in der Kabine nach der ersten Schlammpackung 



 

Meine schöne DE-Flagge hing leider etwas runter aufgrund des Regens...


----------



## pillehille (30. Juli 2014)

ein Radon ZR Race bei Rad am Ring

nach einigen Anpassungen der Serienausstattung auf meine Vorlieben (Reifen,Vorbau,Lenker, Sattel) ging das Bike ganz gut über die Strecke

PS:Warum wird eigentlich ein NobbyNic an einem Racebike verbaut?


----------



## primus-anus (30. Juli 2014)




----------



## stromb6 (30. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (30. Juli 2014)

vom schluchsee über schnepfhalde und menzenschlucht zum feldberg im juni 2014....


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juli 2014)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


Welche Größe IST das?


----------



## P4LL3R (30. Juli 2014)

Das IST Rahmengröße L bzw. 20" 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juli 2014)

Hast du mal ein Bild von der Seite?
Hast du schon irgendwelche Schwächen ausmachen können?
Wie lang ist der Vorbau in Serie?


----------



## P4LL3R (30. Juli 2014)

Schwächen habe ich bisher keine gefunden, obwohl ich schon ca. 800km damit gefahren bin. Der Vorbau hat eine Länge von 100mm.
Ich bin 1,83m groß, Schrittlänge 85cm und es passt mir sehr gut. 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## pillehille (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habs auch seit ein paar Wochen in L und bin es letztes Wochenende 12h bei Rad am Ring gefahren. Das Rad fährt sich mit der Ausstattung eigentlich ziemlich gut. Leider Knackt mein Bike beim pedalieren, ich denke das werden wohl die Kettenblattschrauben sein.

Ich habe das Rad für den Race Einsatz mit neuen Reifen (RaceKing) und meiner "alten" Carbonlenkzentrale (FSA) ausgestattet.
Der Sattel war etwas unbequem und wurde durch meinen "Alten" getauscht
Einen Kettenstrebenschutz sollte man noch nachrüsten.

Wie man auf den Bildern gut sieht sind die Zughüllen etwas sehr großzügig verlegt, die kann man aber selbst einfach kürzen wenn man mag. Warum dies nicht bei der Montage passiert ist mir ein Rätzel. 
(Bei mir wurde übrigens die vordere Bremsleitung nicht in der vorgesehenen "Manschette an der Gabel" verschraubt, sondern direkt daneben mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt. 
=>Das ist eine Sache von 10 Sekunden den Inbus zu lösen, das Kabel einzulegen und wieder zu verschrauben, habt ihr in der Montage wirklich so viel Stress???)

Ich fahre es mit 185mm mit 88SL,
Aufgrund meines "kurzen" Oberkörpers sitze ich etwas gestreckt, daher wurde der Vorbau gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afireinside1988 (31. Juli 2014)

Leider nur Handyshots, sorry dafür...

Mein Slide 150 8.0 hat in der vergangenen Woche eine kräftige Frischzellenkur bekommen.
Ich habe es komplett demontiert, gereinigt, alles gewartet und kräftig aufgerüstet.

Als erstes waren die Hinterbau-Lager dran, die waren nach ca. 1600km auf der Uhr fällig.





Dann ging es ans Aufrüsten.

Folgende Veränderungen wurden zur Serie gemacht:


neuer Acros-Steuersatz
neue Federgabel: RockShox Pike SoloAir RCT3 26"
neuer Vorbau: RaceFace Atlas 0°, 65mm
neuer Lenker: RaceFace Atlas 785mm (derzeit auf 761mm gekürzt), 0,5" Rise
neue Shifter: Shimano XT
neue Zughüllen: Jagwire Kevlar LEX-SL (innen geschmiert)
Bremsanlage verbessert:
vorne 200mm Shimano XT Ice-Tec Scheibe
hinten 180mm Shimano XT Ice-Tec Scheibe
Bremsbeläge Shimano XT/XTR Ice-Tec

Veränderungen, die ich früher schon gemacht hatte:


Lenkergriffe: Ergon GE1
Sattel: SqLab 611 active (2013er Modell)
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4" vorn und hinten








Geplant sind jetzt noch ein paar Upgrades:


die Sun Ringlé Inferno 27 sollen ersetzt werden, aber ich hab noch keine richtige Idee gegen was. DT Swiss Spline XM1501 klingt ganz interessant, Preis schreckt noch etwas ab.
Umbau auf 2x10
der Monarch soll gegen einen Monarch Plus Debonair (2015er Modell) ersetzt werden, dabei seh ich nur das Problem, dass RockShox im Aftermarket nurnoch Tune M/M verkauft, der Monarch, der jetzt verbaut ist, hat aber M/L. 

Hat dazu vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## bik3rid3r (31. Juli 2014)

Sieht sehr schön aus. Wie wär's mit einem Custom-LRS?


----------



## afireinside1988 (31. Juli 2014)

Ja, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, allerdings habe ich von LRS keine Ahnung, da bräuchte ich mal ein bisschen Beratung um was taugliches zu finden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schmandi (31. Juli 2014)

Hi,

stehe auch vor einem LRS Wechsel. Check mal:

http://www.bike2do.de/laufradmythologie-oder-zweckmasige-kaufentscheidung/

und:

http://www.bike2do.de/laufrader-furs-grobe-superstar-tesla-und-spank-spike/

Bei mir wird es ein Spank Spike Race 28mm mit Hope Evo 2 Nabe


----------



## wellness_28 (31. Juli 2014)

Wieso sind denn die Hinterbaulager schon nach 1600km hin ? Wie merkt man das eigentlich ?
Mein Slide hat schon über 5000km runter jetzt.


----------



## marwil (31. Juli 2014)

Hi,

so hab neue Griffe montiert und hab ein wenig das Cokpit umgebaut 

Wer kennt Müneck? Da entstand das Bild


----------



## afireinside1988 (31. Juli 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Wieso sind denn die Hinterbaulager schon nach 1600km hin ? Wie merkt man das eigentlich ?
> Mein Slide hat schon über 5000km runter jetzt.


Beim Fahren hab ich es nicht wirklich gemerkt weil es ein schleichender Prozess ist. Als ich aber mal die Lager inspiziert habe, musste ich feststellen das fast alle sehr rau liefen, ein Horst-Link Lager war sogar komplett fest. Nachdem ich jetzt gewechselt habe merkt man aber deutlich, dass der Hinterbau jetzt wieder sensibler anspricht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derivator22 (31. Juli 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Wieso sind denn die Hinterbaulager schon nach 1600km hin ? Wie merkt man das eigentlich ?



Vor allem, welche Lager nimmt man, dass man da nicht so oft dran muss? (1600km sind bei manchen ca. 3 Monate Einsatz )


----------



## afireinside1988 (31. Juli 2014)

Mein Slide ist jetzt ziemlich genau 10 Monate alt... Es kommt natürlich immer auf die Umstände an, wie lang die Lager halten. Ich bin recht häufig im Harz und im Trailcenter Rabenberg im Erzgebirge unterwegs gewesen und einen Alpencross hat das Bike auch hinter sich, meine Fahrtechnik ist sicher nicht die sauberste und schonenste fürs Bike. Dazu kommt auch, dass ich relativ häufig dieses Jahr bei schlechtem Wetter unterwegs war. Außerdem hatte mein Hinterbau vor ca. 3 Monaten angefangen zu knacksen, da hatte ich die Lager mal alle gefettet, war nicht die beste Idee weil so sehr viel Sand und Schlamm in den Lagern hing. Nach dem Auspressen und Reinigen der alten Lager liefen die auch wieder deutlich besser,  aber da hatte ich die neuen schon da.
Ich weiß nicht welchen Hersteller Radon verbaut, steht leider nix weiter auf den Lagern. Wenn man sie dann mal ersetzt würde ich Markenlager von SKF empfehlen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Vor allem, welche Lager nimmt man, dass man da nicht so oft dran muss? (1600km sind bei manchen ca. 3 Monate Einsatz )



Da können die ja dann auch nicht festrosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (31. Juli 2014)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welchen Hersteller Radon verbaut, steht leider nix weiter auf den Lagern. Wenn man sie dann mal ersetzt würde ich Markenlager von SKF empfehlen.



Den Preis von Radon finde ich, nun ja: selbstbewusst 
Danke Dir, werde mir mal bei Gelegenheit SKF Lager als Ersatz beschaffen!

@schraeg : rosten nicht, aber "aufgeben  Das FSA-Innenlager hat es nach 800km so dermaßen zerlegt... poor qualitiy


----------



## eleleoni (31. Juli 2014)

sehr schön! du könntest du mir bitte sagen was für lager und wo du sie gekauft hast?

besten dank und grüße aus südtirol.



afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Leider nur Handyshots, sorry dafür...
> 
> Mein Slide 150 8.0 hat in der vergangenen Woche eine kräftige Frischzellenkur bekommen.
> Ich habe es komplett demontiert, gereinigt, alles gewartet und kräftig aufgerüstet.
> ...


----------



## afireinside1988 (31. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Den Preis von Radon finde ich, nun ja: selbstbewusst
> Danke Dir, werde mir mal bei Gelegenheit SKF Lager als Ersatz beschaffen!



So unrealistisch ist der Preis von Radon garnicht, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es Qualitätslager sind, die sie da verkaufen.



eleleoni schrieb:


> sehr schön! du könntest du mir bitte sagen was für lager und wo du sie gekauft hast?
> 
> besten dank und grüße aus südtirol.



Also am Slide sind 2 unterschiedliche Lagertypen verbaut:


Hauptlager Wippe und Hauptlager Tretlager: insgesamt 4x *6902 2RS* bzw. *61902-2RS1* (Bezeichnung von SKF), gibt es hier zu je 6,69€
Horst-Link und Sattelstreben: insgesamt 6x *688-2RS* bzw. *628/8-2RS1, *gibt es hier zu je 9,62€
und schon sind wir mit SKF-Lagern bei 84,48€, gibt es aber sicher irgendwo noch günstiger. Ich hab die Lager vor Ort im Fachhandel gekauft.

Und denkt dran, dass ihr zum Aus- und Einpressen der Lager Spezialwerkzeug braucht, ich würde nicht das Risiko eingehen und die mit dem Hammer aus- und wieder reinzutreiben, da macht man schnell den Rahmen kaputt. Da die Lager sowieso immer mal getauscht werden müssen habe ich mir das Lager-Einpress-Werkzeug von Rapid Racer Products und die passenden Adapter (Kit Nr. 1 und Kit Nr. 11) zugelegt. Zwar ein ziemlich teurer Spaß, aber damit geht der Lagerwechsel spielend einfach.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> @schraeg : rosten nicht, aber "aufgeben  Das FSA-Innenlager hat es nach 800km so dermaßen zerlegt... poor qualitiy



stimmt meines hatte es auch recht früh zerlegt !nu hab ich ein cane creek drin

aber back to the roots,das hier ist ja immer noch ein BILDERTHREAD !

Slide 10.0 in "artgerechter Haltung"


----------



## enno112 (31. Juli 2014)

Hier das 10.0 auch mal "artgerecht" 
Leider war die Cam schmutzig...


----------



## primus-anus (31. Juli 2014)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Ja, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, allerdings habe ich von LRS keine Ahnung, da bräuchte ich mal ein bisschen Beratung um was taugliches zu finden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Hi,
ich habe mir vor ca. 6 Jahren einen Laufradsatz von whizz wheels bauen lassen. Die Beratung am Telefon war sehr freundlich und soweit ich es beurteilen kann auch kompetent. Ich habe in der ganzen Zeit lediglich eines der Laufräder nahchzentrieren lassen müssen, weil es nach einem Sturz ca. 1-2 mm Seitenschlag aufwies. Ich habe die Teile immernoch und werde sie auch behalten.
Zum Thema Lager:
In meinem Opium-6, an dem auch die Laufräder hängen, sind auch noch die ersten Lager drin. Die verbauen dort Gleitgelenklager (ics zwarh glaube, die heißen so), also ein Kuststoffring außen, durch den eine Aluachse verläuft. Solange man die Dinger nicht ölt oder fettet halten die sehr lang.
Allerdings müsste man sich die Lager dann wahrscheinlich anfertigen lassen, um Passgenauigkeit zu garantieren.
Gruß


----------



## cemetery (1. August 2014)




----------



## Flitschbirne (1. August 2014)

@enno: Gardasee 422? Sieht aus als wäre ich da schon mal lang gefahren...


----------



## enno112 (1. August 2014)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> @enno: Gardasee 422? Sieht aus als wäre ich da schon mal lang gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (2. August 2014)

Hier mal mein Slide 8.0 bei einem kleinen Päuschen im Stemweder Berg. Heute direkt ne Morgenrunde gedreht, der frühe Vogel fängt der Wurm.

Ist jetzt vom Material her "vorerst" auf dem "Endzustand" allerdings werde ich Leitungen und Züge noch kürzen. Konnte mich dazu aber bisher aus Faulheit noch nicht durchringen.

Folgendes weicht von der Werksauslieferung ab:
- Reifen - Hand Dampf 2,35
- Lenker - Spank Spoon 760 Riser
- Griffe - Sixpack Fingertrix
- Pedale - Funn Mamba


----------



## derboern (2. August 2014)

bin heut auch unterwegs gewesen, und hab mal paar bilder mitgebracht.


(achtung, detail im background)




die alte Windmühle in Dibbersen von 1870




der Brunsberg




Schottisches Hochlandrind




1000 Jahre alte Eiche, der älteste Baum in der Nordheide




der alte Ringwall in Hollenstedt vom 9. jhd. n. chr.




Viadukt von 1902




haben hier zwar keine grossen Berge aber ein paar nette Sehenswürdigkeiten.


----------



## Blades (3. August 2014)

Mein Slide 140 mal in Bewegung


----------



## Nezzar (3. August 2014)

Hab mir in der letzten Woche mal Zeit für ein paar Detailverbesserungen genommen:

Vorher:  Nachher:  Angebaut: 

Die Lenkerstopfen hab ich auch schwarz gemacht, da muss aber noch ne Schicht drüber. Das erste Bisschen ist schon wieder abgeplatzt:


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. August 2014)

Slide 160 8.0 SE, das Beste RADON überhaupt...


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2014)

Blades schrieb:


> Mein Slide 140 mal in Bewegung


Stromberg? Waren wir auch wieder am Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (4. August 2014)




----------



## filiale (4. August 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Hab mir in der letzten Woche mal Zeit für ein paar Detailverbesserungen genommen



Haste auch ne Anleitung dazu ? Vorher entfetten und anrauhen ? Haftspray drunter ? Airbrush oder Spraydose ? Welcher Lack ? ... Danke...


----------



## Nezzar (4. August 2014)

Also ich hab das von nem Kumpel machen lassen, der schon ähnliche Arbeiten öfter an seinem Motorrad gemacht hat. Angeraut hat er auf alle Fälle, Haftspray aber nicht benutzt. Das Zeug war einfach so ne Spraydose für 5€ aus dem Baumarkt. Mehr Infos kann ich so aus dem Stehgreif hier auf der Arbeit leider nicht geben.


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. August 2014)




----------



## Blades (4. August 2014)

@*sp00n82*
*Ja das war in Stromberg http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/sp00n82.279472/*


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. August 2014)




----------



## cemetery (4. August 2014)




----------



## fissenid (4. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 310673


 
Nettes Bike!!!!
Habe am Freitag bei Schlaflos im Sattel meine erste RS1 gesehen..... echt Hammer!


----------



## visualex (5. August 2014)

Auf Fanø am Strand. Quasi in Tarnfarbe.




In den Dünen mit Blick auf England.


----------



## ghostmuc (5. August 2014)

Auf der Alm da gibts koa Sünd.... Aber ein schönes Radon.
Mein ZR650 7.0 auf der Alm:

Kleines Umbau Update, jetzt:
Lenker: Race Face Next Riser Carbon
Sattelstütze: FSA Carbon
Syntace Superlock 2 Klemme
SQLab 611 Sattel
SLX Bremsen mit Rt-87 Scheibe vorn und 76 hinten
Syntace Steckachse ohne Hebel hinten
alle Schrauben Titan bzw Alu
Shimano Saint Pedale

Gewicht: wenig + bißchen Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suedtirolbiker (5. August 2014)

mit meinem Slide 29 auf dem Monte Roen 2116mt, in Suedtirol kurz vor einem heftigen Gewitter,......


----------



## Icetiger212 (5. August 2014)

Ready for Trek Bike Attack am Sonntag.
An dem Bike ist nur noch die Gabel und der Steuersatz Original...


----------



## hesc (6. August 2014)

Zwei Slides bei der Arbeit ...


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)




----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)




----------



## c0rtez (6. August 2014)

Ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein, aber die Pressebilder von Radon interessieren mich in diesem Thread nicht wirklich.

Hier geht es doch um "Zeigt eure Radons"... das ihr von Radon ne ganze Menge Radons habt is schon klar


----------



## ultima88 (6. August 2014)

Die Optik des 26" Skeens mit 650b. Das wärs gewesen.
So nur eins von vielen mit der immer gleichen Dämpfer-Lage.


----------



## fissenid (7. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Die Optik des 26" Skeens mit 650b. Das wärs gewesen.
> So nur eins von vielen mit der immer gleichen Dämpfer-Lage.


 
http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/2086333/page=2


----------



## Icetiger212 (7. August 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein, aber die Pressebilder von Radon interessieren mich in diesem Thread nicht wirklich.
> 
> Hier geht es doch um "Zeigt eure Radons"... das ihr von Radon ne ganze Menge Radons habt is schon klar



Ganz deiner Meinung. User Bilder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein, aber die Pressebilder von Radon interessieren mich in diesem Thread nicht wirklich.
> 
> Hier geht es doch um "Zeigt eure Radons"... das ihr von Radon ne ganze Menge Radons habt is schon klar



Das sind doch die Bilder von Stefan Eisen, und der will doch auch zeigen, was er da geshootet hat


----------



## Derivator22 (7. August 2014)

Wo gibt es Infos zu dem schwarz/roten "Race-Hardtail" mit der Upside-Down-Gabel? DAS ist mMn designtechnisch mal sowas von gelungen!!!  Bloß die 1x Kurbel verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## help (7. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es Infos zu dem schwarz/roten "Race-Hardtail" mit der Upside-Down-Gabel? DAS ist mMn designtechnisch mal sowas von gelungen!!!  Bloß die 1x Kurbel verstehe ich nicht...


 Im Black Sin-Thread, glaube ab Seite 12-13. Preis ist 4.299,-


----------



## poki (7. August 2014)

Mein Radon Slide 130 29 8.0 während meiner ersten Alpenüberquerung. Leider sehr regnerisch, aber trotzdem eine erste tolle Erfahrung, jeden Tag mit Rucksack von Hotel zu Hotel zu ziehen. War großartig!


----------



## sp00n82 (7. August 2014)

Mit den Reifen sieht das irgendwie oldschool retro aus.


----------



## haekel72 (7. August 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit den Reifen sieht das irgendwie oldschool retro aus.


Sorry, das geht Gar nicht^^ - jedem das Seine in Sachen Geschmack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Sorry, das geht Gar nicht^^ - jedem das Seine in Sachen Geschmack!



Hey das sind Onza Porcupine


----------



## cemetery (8. August 2014)




----------



## tommy_86 (8. August 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


>



Wow, tolle Bilder, wo sind die denn enstanden ?


----------



## Dusius (8. August 2014)




----------



## cemetery (8. August 2014)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Wow, tolle Bilder, wo sind die denn enstanden ?



Geroldsauer Wasserfall


----------



## tommy_86 (8. August 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Geroldsauer Wasserfall



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Patzgen (8. August 2014)




----------



## a13 (8. August 2014)

Meine neue Bescheidenheit ausgedrückt in 29 Zoll und hinten mit "Ohne-Federung"







Änderungen sind nur Pedale, Reifen hinten, Griffe, Lampen, Flasche, Sattel...

Bin echt überraschenderweise begeistert nach Umstieg vom Slide 140


----------



## dermute (9. August 2014)

Endlich nicht mehr den Innenraum einsauen... Und zur Farbe des Autos passt das Slide auch super 
Sent from my Samsung Ativ S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (9. August 2014)

Hast da nicht extremen Mehrverbrauch ab Sprit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermute (9. August 2014)

Naja sonderlich Rasen auf der Autobahn sollte man damit nicht 
 Im Mix verbrauche ich damit aber vielleicht 0.5 bis 1l mehr. Und das ist mir dir Sauberkeit und vor allem jemand zweites mit Rad mitnehmen zu können durchaus Wert 
Die Gabelklemmung ist auch echt super und absolut stabil! Vor allem hat man nicht die Sorge mit zu hohem Klemmdruck am Carbonrahmen, wie mit allen anderen Haltern
Sent from my Samsung Ativ S using Tapatalk


----------



## malben (9. August 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Endlich nicht mehr den Innenraum einsauen... Und zur Farbe des Autos passt das Slide auch super
> Sent from my Samsung Ativ S using Tapatalk


Den gleichen Träger hab ich auch. THULE 561. Hab mir noch die Adapter für QR15 dazu bestellt.  Hält echt super. Tempo 130 - 140 km/h ist möglich.  bei ner Notbremsung bleiben die Bikes wo sie sind.
Mehrverbrauch bei mir (1,6 TDi) betrug bei 2 Bikes und Klimaanlage im Dauerbetrieb ca. 0,8 L / 100km.


----------



## DirtyDan87 (10. August 2014)




----------



## Toni2013 (10. August 2014)

War ein wenig im Schwarzwald unterwegs.War ne geile Tour.


----------



## the-lenny (10. August 2014)

Ein klasse Bike das Swoop 175 SE....
Selbst das klettern mach da mit so viel Spaß, das ich mein AL zur Zeit Links liegen lasse.....;-)


----------



## Tharen (11. August 2014)

dermute schrieb:


> Endlich nicht mehr den Innenraum einsauen... Und zur Farbe des Autos passt das Slide auch super
> Sent from my Samsung Ativ S using Tapatalk



Hi, 
wir haben für unser Auto in Dachträger und eine große Dachbox investiert. 
Da passen beide Bikes rein (Sattel, Pedale und Vorderräder werden demontiert)
Egal was für Wetter, die Bikes bleiben sauber. Und es noch Platz für Ausrüstung oder sonstige Sachen.
Man kann auch mal irgendwo anhalten und sich vom Auto entfernen --> Langfinger
bis Tempo 170 wenig Windgeräusche (getestet bis 220 = laut) . Mehrverbrauch wahrscheinlich 0,5 - 1,0 lt. (nicht geprüft)
Träger = Thule, Box = Kamei Husky (bis 75kg)


 

 

Bisher Sorgenfrei.


----------



## fstoeckl (11. August 2014)

Comersee (super Trails)




Kennt jeder:




Von Salzburg über Südtirol nach Osttirol (Krimmler Tauern, Ochsenlenke, Klammljoch):


----------



## filiale (11. August 2014)

Tharen schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir haben für unser Auto in Dachträger und eine große Dachbox investiert.
> Da passen beide Bikes rein (Sattel, Pedale und Vorderräder werden demontiert)
> Egal was für Wetter, die Bikes bleiben sauber. Und es noch Platz für Ausrüstung oder sonstige Sachen.
> ...



Die Bikes bleiben sauber...dann fährst Du Rennrad oder nur Betonwege ?
Jedesmal die Pedale ab ist aber schon sehr umständlich...
Dann liegen beide Räder aufeinander....hhhmmm, gibt das nicht Kratzer ?
Ich fahre auch mit Kupplungsträger 160-180.
Diebstahlschutz und Unauffälligkeit sind natürlich genial, aber dafür auch schwieriger zu beladen (Höhe auf dem Dach).


----------



## Dusius (11. August 2014)

Dachbox is ja ultra umständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (12. August 2014)

Jedesmal wenn ich Gardasee Fotos sehe will ich da wieder hin... *schmacht*


----------



## Tofi02 (12. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Bikes bleiben sauber...dann fährst Du Rennrad oder nur Betonwege ?
> Jedesmal die Pedale ab ist aber schon sehr umständlich...
> Dann liegen beide Räder aufeinander....hhhmmm, gibt das nicht Kratzer ?
> Ich fahre auch mit Kupplungsträger 160-180.
> Diebstahlschutz und Unauffälligkeit sind natürlich genial, aber dafür auch schwieriger zu beladen (Höhe auf dem Dach).


 
Hi,

habe mir die Tage einen Thule Xpress 970 bei A...on gekauft. Genial einfaches Teil, montiert in Sekunden, Rad ist fest bis mind. 140 ( getestet ) und kostet inkl. Versand weniger als 60 €. Bei Thule.com gibt es ein Video, das Details zeigt.

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2014)

Oha, das kann ärger geben glaub ich !
Soweit ich weiss sind die in D nich zugelassen da keine Beleuchtung und Nummernschild


----------



## Dusius (12. August 2014)

Jo, das Ding kannst wieder ab machen, viel zu breit ist es auch


----------



## Jierdan (12. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Jo, das Ding kannst wieder ab machen, viel zu breit ist es auch



mit 26" wär das nicht passiert


----------



## sp00n82 (12. August 2014)

> Wichtig: Um den deutschen, schweizerischen und österreichischen Normen zu entsprechen, muss der THULE EXPRESS 2 970 Fahrradträger mit THULE 976 Ersatznummerschild benutzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tofi02 (12. August 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Jo, das Ding kannst wieder ab machen, viel zu breit ist es auch


 
Hi,

wenn ich einen Heckträger ala Thule Euroclassic oder Uebler P22 benutzen würde, wäre das Rad auch nicht schmäler  und würde genauso überstehen..... Für das Nummernschild / die Beleuchtung gibt es eine Lösung.

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## haekel72 (12. August 2014)

Bilder Bitte! (Keine Ständer^^)


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. August 2014)

MacGyver Lösung. 3000 Für n Rad hinblättern und dann nur so befestigen. Nogo... sry.
Fahr selber Atera Strada DL 2. E-Bikezulassung, klappbar, erweiterbar auf 3.Rad, alles (!) vernünftig abschliessbar usw...
Preis liegt um den Thule G2 für 2 Räder.
Und das feine ist das ich LR nicht noch extra sichern muss weil die auf der AB bei 120 anfangen im Thule zu flattern, da die n anderes Prinzip verwenden. Safty first auch beim Heckträger...


----------



## speedrage (12. August 2014)

Bevor hier zu viel geredet wird


----------



## sp00n82 (12. August 2014)

Ist das 27,5" vorne und 26" hinten, oder täuscht einfach die Perspektive im ersten Bild?


----------



## Jierdan (12. August 2014)

@speedrage: Darf ich dir einen weniger klobigen Vorbau ans Herz legen? z.B. einen Ritchey WCS Trail 45mm oder einen Kore Repute?


----------



## speedrage (12. August 2014)

*@sp00n82*
*vorne ist 27,5 hinten 26" allerdings sieht man den Unterschied in Natura kaum, die Perspektive täuscht da noch ein wenig mehr vor, das hintere Rad steht zudem auch etwas tiefer.*

*@Jierdan*
*Ich weiß, hatte aber keinen anderen 50 Vorbau zur Hand, werde ich demnächst noch ändern, versprochen *


----------



## Jierdan (12. August 2014)

Klappt das denn von der Geo her mit den unterschiedlichen Rädern? Vor allem bergauf Der Sitzwinkel sieht schon tierisch steil aus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2014)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich einen Heckträger ala Thule Euroclassic oder Uebler P22 benutzen würde, wäre das Rad auch nicht schmäler  und würde genauso überstehen..... Für das Nummernschild / die Beleuchtung gibt es eine Lösung.
> 
> ...


 
Ah Ok, das sieht natürlich schon anders aus. 
Bin alt wie ne kuh, lern immer noch dazu


----------



## Tharen (12. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Bikes bleiben sauber...dann fährst Du Rennrad oder nur Betonwege ?
> Jedesmal die Pedale ab ist aber schon sehr umständlich...
> Dann liegen beide Räder aufeinander....hhhmmm, gibt das nicht Kratzer ?
> Ich fahre auch mit Kupplungsträger 160-180.
> Diebstahlschutz und Unauffälligkeit sind natürlich genial, aber dafür auch schwieriger zu beladen (Höhe auf dem Dach).



** ich meine damit, dass die Räder während der (Auto-)Fahrt nicht nass werden
** 2-3 Minuten
** ich lege Polsterfolie dazwischen. bisher keine Schäden an Lack o.ä.
** reicht ja auch zum Reisen mit Familie
** genau, und eine Bank oder einen Stuhl wird es am Urlaubsort immer geben...

Wollte lediglich die Möglichkeit der Dachbox zeigen, und kurz mitteilen, warum wir uns gegen einen Dachständer, oder Heckklappenanbau entschieden haben...

So und nun wieder zum Bilder-Fred für Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divzeploe (12. August 2014)

Heute neu erstanden und eine erste kurze Ausfahrt gemacht. Slide 150 8.0 für mich und das wl für meine Frau. Wir sind begeistert!!!!!


----------



## haekel72 (12. August 2014)

Schöne Bikes aber passt die Sattel Neigung?


----------



## divzeploe (12. August 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes aber passt die Sattel Neigung?



Meine Frau ist schon immer mit so ner extremen Sattelneigung gefahren. Sie sagte gerade; "Ohne Eier ist das kein Problem!"


----------



## RadonRico (13. August 2014)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Hat mich gleich neugierig gemacht, das Thema mit dem Entfernen der Decals. Hab auch gleich einen Testversuch gemacht, da ich an meinem Grünen gerne die Pfeile verbannen würde
> 
> Werden aber wohl dranbleiben müssen. Mit Aceton funktionierts, nur leider sind die Decals unter Seidenmatten Klarlack. Das heißt, man schrubbt mit dem Aceton erst den Klarlack runter, dann kann man die Decals entfernen.
> 
> ...




Ist unter dem Klarlack auch lack oder ist das grün, in meinem fall blau eloxiert?


----------



## RadonRico (13. August 2014)




----------



## RadonRico (13. August 2014)




----------



## Nezzar (13. August 2014)

Das mit dem Fokus üben wir aber nochmal


----------



## RadonRico (13. August 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fokus üben wir aber nochmal


Ja klar.  

Nein das ist tatzächlich so gewollt!


----------



## RadonRico (13. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OmegaApex (14. August 2014)




----------



## Fijure (14. August 2014)

Mein Slide 150 9.0 auf dem Hackelberg-Trail


----------



## RadonRico (14. August 2014)

Fijure schrieb:


> Mein Slide 150 9.0 auf dem Hackelberg-Trail
> Anhang anzeigen 313525






Oh schön Schlammig! Da freut man sich schon aufs Putzen.


----------



## Fijure (14. August 2014)

Bei dem herrlichen Trail nimmt man das gerne in kauf. 10km schönste Abfahrt am Stück


----------



## RadonRico (14. August 2014)

Fijure schrieb:


> Bei dem herrlichen Trail nimmt man das gerne in kauf. 10km schönste Abfahrt am Stück





Oh man davon kann ich hier nur träumen.


----------



## Derivator22 (14. August 2014)

Fijure schrieb:


> Mein Slide 150 9.0 auf dem Hackelberg-Trail
> Anhang anzeigen 313525



Geil! Hast du ein GPSie oder so? Wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_simon (14. August 2014)

Google-> Saalbach Hackelbergtrail -> da gibts genug Auskunft, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Fijure (14. August 2014)

Ja genau, Hackelbergtrail -> Hackelbergtrail 2 -> Bucheggtrail.
Nur zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## Derivator22 (14. August 2014)

Got it wrong 
Ich meinte, ob er ggf. ein GPSie seiner Tour/ Abschnitt hat. Kann man dann downloaden und nachfahren. Immer nett, wenn man bissel schöne Touren in petto at 

@Fijure, Danke Dir schonmal, denke, dass findet man!


----------



## Fijure (14. August 2014)

Du fährst mit dem Schattberg X-Press von 1000hm auf 2000hm bewältigst noch eine "kleine" Rampe, dann geht's 10km nur runter auf einem Trail. Einfach den anderen Folgen, die fahren alle die gleiche Route


----------



## malben (14. August 2014)

auf den Haustrails...
(Handybilder

 

 )


----------



## engelsche (15. August 2014)

saalbach Is soo Geil!!! Warn mit unserens slides schon 4 mal da!!! bikehotel conrad ist empfehlenswert!


----------



## lordbritannia (15. August 2014)

Mein neues Slide 29 (22") gestern Abend im Neandertal 

Änderung zum Serienrad:
- Race Face Vorbau 60mm
- Specialized Griffe
- Race Face Rahmenschutz
- SQLabs 611 Sattel
- Schwalbe NN 2,25 (hinten tubeless)
- Shimano Klickpedale


----------



## fstoeckl (15. August 2014)

Fast wie im November bei uns!


----------



## primus-anus (15. August 2014)

auf der Trailschaukel bei Eisenach, im Hintergrund die Wartburg


----------



## Hike_O (15. August 2014)

Ich habe leider nicht so traumhafte Landschaft zu bieten, aber meinen neuen Zossen aus dem Schlussverkauf will ich auch mal zeigen.


Eigentlich wollte ich ein Bild mit Flugzeug, aber Zug muß reichen 
(Handybild)

Anhang anzeigen 313884


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derboern (15. August 2014)

Moin, war heut wieder unterwegs. Hab aber leider nicht viele Bilder machen können wegen Gewitter. Musste schnell was zum unterstellen suchen.

Hünenbett im Klecker Wald (3200 v. Chr.) 48x6m groß


----------



## wellness_28 (15. August 2014)

hat jemand ein Slide mit einem Easton Havoc Vorbau und könnte mal bitte ein Foto zeigen ?


----------



## haekel72 (16. August 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein Slide mit einem Easton Havoc Vorbau und könnte mal bitte ein Foto zeigen ?


Kein Slide aber am Swoop 2013!


----------



## Dusius (16. August 2014)

kannst du wenn es steil bergab geht überhaupt bremsen ? ^^


----------



## Rubik (16. August 2014)

Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.


----------



## haekel72 (16. August 2014)

Der Winkel täuscht sehr wegen der bremse


----------



## Patzgen (16. August 2014)




----------



## malben (16. August 2014)

nochmal eins von mir, geschossen bei der heutigen Tour


----------



## Porl_LE (16. August 2014)

Mein neues Slide beim ersten "Off-Road" Ausflug am Hohenwarte Stausee im Thüringer Wald...schönes Bike auf jeden Fall, bin sehr zufrieden bis jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (16. August 2014)

Hier mal mein 2013 Slide


----------



## Romarius (17. August 2014)

hat wer oder kennt wer wen, der ein Radon Swoop 175 in Größe L rund um Innsbruck hat? Würde mich gerne mal draufsetzen und das Ganze live sehen. Gegenleistung gibts gerne in Hopfenkaltschalenform oder digital in Bildform bei nem gemeinsamen Ausritt. Schreibt am besten eine PN, danke!


----------



## Schmandi (17. August 2014)

Hier der aktuelle Stand von meinem 2013er Slide. Neue Reifenkombi passt zur momentanen Matschlage auf den Trails, der Lenker in 785er Breite mit 40er Vorbau ist ein Traum...

Übrigens: Schaut mal in Bikemarkt falls ihr Interesse an dem Slide habt - Preis ist VB!


----------



## ipodmac23 (17. August 2014)

Schaumparty!! 




Endlich fertig


----------



## Derivator22 (17. August 2014)

@ipodmac23 kannst du noch problemlos groß/groß schalten? Schaltwerk sieht recht straff aus!?


----------



## ipodmac23 (17. August 2014)

Jau geht super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (17. August 2014)

Stören dich die langen Zugaußenhüllen nicht? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ipodmac23 (17. August 2014)

Naja ne eigentlich nicht weiter. Wäre eh zu faul die zu kürzen aber ich find es eigentlich ganz i.o.


----------



## Sixday86 (17. August 2014)

Mein Skeen am 2.Tag Stonemann Trail


----------



## Toni2013 (18. August 2014)

Sixday86 schrieb:


> Mein Skeen am 2.Tag Stonemann Trail



So wie es aussieht habt Ihr mit dem Wetter auch nicht wirklich glück.
Aber geniales Bild.Von wo aus seit ihr losgefahren?Und wohin geht die Reise.

Grüße


----------



## Hike_O (18. August 2014)

@Schmandi: Bonn Posttower!?


----------



## Schmandi (18. August 2014)

Jepp, gutes Auge  Siebengebirge ist momentan leider eine komplette Matschpackung...


----------



## enno112 (18. August 2014)

Heute war es etwas matschig für mein Slide...


----------



## jojo2791 (18. August 2014)

Hier mal mein Swoop 2013 auf den Orkney Inseln.
(Handybild)


----------



## Nezzar (18. August 2014)

Mein Slide jetzt mit Klick-Pedalen. Hab mir schon einen schönen blauen Fleck am Ellbogen und ne Platzwunde am Schienbein geholt, weil ich nicht schnell genug ausgeklickt hab 



Noch ein Foto vom gesamten Antrieb, mittlerweile fast komplett XT, abgesehen von Kassette und Kette (XT-Kette hab ich aber schon da :>)

Ich weiß, dass Kassette und Kette aussehen wie sau. Schnauze 

Und noch ne Komplettaufnahme gestern aus dem Grunewald:


----------



## Rubik (18. August 2014)

Ist mir am Anfang auch so ergangen, aber mit der Zeit gewöhnst dich dran und es passiert nur noch selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (18. August 2014)

Heute bei dem Sauwetter ne Tour gemacht. Düsseldorf, Grafenberger Wald , Schöne Aussicht...Leider nur mit Handy fotografiert. Kurz danach kam nen richtiger Wolkenbruch.


----------



## primus-anus (19. August 2014)

À propos Sauwetter... eigentlich fast jedes Mal bei meinen Ausritten habe ich das Problem, dass sich jede Menge Dreck (ist nicht weiter tragisch) und Steine (das schon eher) unter die Wippe und zwischen Hinterbau und Ramen mogeln und sich dort dan richtig verkeilen und festklemmen. Ich musste schon zwiemal komplett die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen, um die Steine dann wieder rauszubekommen. Durch das hintere Schutzblech fliegt schonmal nichts mehr unter die Wippe. Hat jemand eine Idee für den Hinterbau an der unteren Verbindung mit dem Rahmen 

 

 


 
Gruß!


----------



## Derivator22 (19. August 2014)

-


----------



## Themeankitty (19. August 2014)

Fijure schrieb:


> Mein Slide 150 9.0 auf dem Hackelberg-TrailAnhang anzeigen 313525



Den Hackelberg Trail bin ich letzte Woche auch 2mal mit Kumpels gefahren, waren auch in Leogang, Saalbach und Hinterglemm 1 Woche unterwegs, leider war das Wetter halt bescheiden, aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## wellness_28 (19. August 2014)

Wenn ihr euch mal mein Slide 150 (2013) mit einem orangenen Lenker und Vorbau vorstellt. Könnte das eine interessante Farbkombination ergeben mit dem Blau am Hinterbau ? Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel !






Grüße


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. August 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mal mein Slide 150 (2013) mit einem orangenen Lenker und Vorbau vorstellt. Könnte das eine interessante Farbkombination ergeben mit dem Blau am Hinterbau ? Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir persönlich gefiele es nicht. Ich würde versuchen, einen Farbton zu finden, den es am Bike bereits gibt. Blau wie der Hinterbau könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden...


----------



## sp00n82 (19. August 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mal mein Slide 150 (2013) mit einem orangenen Lenker und Vorbau vorstellt. Könnte das eine interessante Farbkombination ergeben mit dem Blau am Hinterbau ? Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel !


Orange ist ja die Komplementärfarbe zu Blau... hab schon überlegt, ob ich bei meinem Slide mit orangener Decals blaue Farbpunkte setzten soll. 
Leider bin ich bei Farbharmonie völlig unbegabt, kann dir also zu deiner Vorstellung auch keinen Input geben. Sehe mir aber gerne das Ergebnis an.


----------



## wellness_28 (19. August 2014)

Ich versuch mal ne Montage mit Photoshop herzustellen zur besseren Ansicht.


----------



## the_simon (19. August 2014)

Wenn dann sollte das orange vielleicht auch noch wo anders als am Lenker/vorbau auftreten? Kann mir aber auch dann nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass es dann stimmig aussehen würde -> deshalb: Black ist beauty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (19. August 2014)

Ich hatte ja schon einmal einen blauen Lenker. Aber das war mit dann doch wieder zu viel Farbe am Bike. Werde es erst einmal schwarz lassen jetzt


----------



## primus-anus (19. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 314782 Anhang anzeigen 314783 Anhang anzeigen 314784


Eine gute Idee, Danke!


----------



## Derivator22 (19. August 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee, Danke!



Falls du wissen willst, wie ich das gemacht habe, kann ich es die gerne schreiben. Wichtig ist: Kontaktstellen abkleben, da es leicht scheuert trotz Gummischlauch um die Kabelbinder. Gummischlauch gibt's für ~20Cent p.lf/m im Obi z.B. (Gartenabteilung/Teichabteilung). Kabelbinder am Sattelrohr muss etwas weit sein, da der ja fullybedingt den Federweg mitmachen muss. Spitze Seite des Schutzbleches muss nach hinten, da diese wie ein Messer den Dreck und die Steine wegschabt.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. August 2014)

Meine Lösung für das Problem sieht etwas pragmatischer aus - ein Stück alter Schlauch und etwas Spiegelband (zusammen ca. 4g), fertig!


----------



## Toni2013 (19. August 2014)

War heute auch wieder ein wenig Unterwegs.Mein Skeen hat sogar den Segen bekommen.Es waren auch wieder geile Trails dabei.


----------



## primus-anus (19. August 2014)

@Derivator22 + @Hypermotard : vielen Dank Euch beiden! In Ermangelung eines Schutzbleches werde ich erstmal die Schlauch-Methode ausprobieren und mal schauen, ob mir das reicht.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (19. August 2014)

Schutzblech hat halt den Vorteil, dass Umwerfer, Dämpfer usw. geschützt sind. Falls Interesse: das ist von Hebie.


----------



## Nezzar (19. August 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> War heute auch wieder ein wenig Unterwegs.Mein Skeen hat sogar den Segen bekommen.Es waren auch wieder geile Trails dabei.



Geile Trails (und geiles Rad natürlich ). Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Toni2013 (19. August 2014)

@Nezzar Danke

Das war die Mombachschlucht,nördlicher Schwarzwald


----------



## Toni2013 (19. August 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> @Nezzar Danke
> 
> Das war die Mombachschlucht,nördlicher Schwarzwald


Bad Liebenzell


----------



## primus-anus (19. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Schutzblech hat halt den Vorteil, dass Umwerfer, Dämpfer usw. geschützt sind. Falls Interesse: das ist von Hebie.


Was hast du denn für Reifen drauf und welche Breite?


----------



## Derivator22 (19. August 2014)

primus-anus schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Reifen drauf und welche Breite?



hinten 2,35" NobbyNic oder 2,35" Magic Mary


----------



## primus-anus (19. August 2014)

OK, das sollte auch bei mir passen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. August 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> @Nezzar Danke
> 
> Das war die Mombachschlucht,nördlicher Schwarzwald



Böser Bube!  Die Wege haben aber keine 2 Meter Breite.


----------



## Toni2013 (20. August 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Böser Bube!  Die Wege haben aber keine 2 Meter Breite.



 Doch hab den Zollstock immer dabei


----------



## Dkan (20. August 2014)

In der mombachschlucht war war ich vor 3wochen auch,da gibts schöne abfahrten
Hab da mein swoop eingeweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sixday86 (20. August 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht habt Ihr mit dem Wetter auch nicht wirklich glück.
> Aber geniales Bild.Von wo aus seit ihr losgefahren?Und wohin geht die Reise.
> 
> Grüße


Hier unsere Route:


----------



## Cubinator (20. August 2014)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## P4LL3R (21. August 2014)

Mein frisch gewaschenes ZR Race 29 8.0:





Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rubik (21. August 2014)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Mein frisch gewaschenes ZR Race 29 8.0:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Farbkombi!


----------



## -habicht- (22. August 2014)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mal mein Slide 150 (2013) mit einem orangenen Lenker und Vorbau vorstellt. Könnte das eine interessante Farbkombination ergeben mit dem Blau am Hinterbau ? Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel !
> 
> 
> Grüße



Wäre too mutch denk ich.
Was gut aussehen könnte wäre. Blauer Lenker, Radondecals in orange, oranges Decal auf dem Hinterbau und evntll. Fox Decal ebenfalls orange


----------



## Toni2013 (22. August 2014)

@Sixday86 Danke

Hast Du vielleicht noch mehr so geile Bilder,wir sind doch soooo Bildergeil


----------



## MrsBergamont (22. August 2014)

Auch als Mädel flott aufm Trail unterwegs 

Mein heiss geliebtes Swoop


----------



## Flitschbirne (22. August 2014)

MrsBergamont schrieb:


> Auch als Mädel flott aufm Trail unterwegs
> 
> Mein heiss geliebtes Swoop
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315816



Bike mit an den Schreibtisch? Coole Firma


----------



## MrsBergamont (22. August 2014)

Ai klarooooo, Swoop bringt mich auch zur Arbeit und hat hier Ehrenplatz im Büro.

Morgen gehts auf den Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (22. August 2014)

Bei Büroarbeitern ist das ziemlich normal. Meins steht auch öfter mal direkt hier neben mir  So ein Rad möcht man in Berlin auch nicht unten an der Straße stehen lassen...


----------



## Flitschbirne (22. August 2014)

Und wenn das Ding dreckig und nass ist? Da sagt keiner was?


----------



## MrsBergamont (22. August 2014)

Arbeite in einer Agentur, die sehen das recht locker.

Würde mein Bike hier aber vor der Tür auch nicht stehen lassen....zu gefährlich, wird aofort geklaut.


----------



## LaughingBuddha (23. August 2014)

Specialized demo vs swoop 190 7.0


 
Was gefällt wohl besser?


----------



## LaughingBuddha (23. August 2014)

Sorry. Doppelpost


----------



## primus-anus (24. August 2014)

Morgentliche Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (24. August 2014)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Specialized demo vs swoop 190 7.0
> Anhang anzeigen 316115
> Was gefällt wohl besser?


swoop, schade das es die Farbkombi nicht mehr gibt


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. August 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> swoop, schade das es die Farbkombi nicht mehr gibt



klar gibts das noch Swoop 190 

oder als 175 Expert


----------



## LaughingBuddha (25. August 2014)

Aber das Swoop 190 und 210 werden für 2015 nicht nochmal aufgelegt oder?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2014)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Aber das Swoop 190 und 210 werden für 2015 nicht nochmal aufgelegt oder?



Das 190er und 210er werden später im Jahr online gehen. Eine komplett überarbeitete Version wird dann voraussichtlich im Frühjahr 2015 vorgestellt...

Andi


----------



## MrsBergamont (25. August 2014)

Laut Facebook kommen die neuen Modelle der restlichen Bikes noch.
Geduld


----------



## danie-dani (25. August 2014)

Es gibt doch genügend offene Threads, ihr müßt doch nicht noch die Galerie mit Euren Fragen voll müllen. (Zumal viele fragen die ihr stellt ihr euch selbst durch lesen beantworten könnt) 

So, jetzt wieder zu den Bildern, mein slide hatte gestern Waschtag...


----------



## darkJST (25. August 2014)

Mal wat von meinem Oldie


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2014)

Oldie but goldie  
Mein Prügel gehört nu auch zum alten Eisen, 26er sind ja sowas von ..... ALT ! 
Hier in aktueller Ausbaustufe, neuerdings aber miteinwenig Artrose, es knarzt unten links.
Tretlager war's nicht das hab ich nur neu,mal sehn ob ide Lager am Hinterbau noch frisch sin.


----------



## Senecca (25. August 2014)

Die bunten Slides sind einfach schön.


----------



## ultima88 (25. August 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Die bunten Slides sind einfach schön.


Ach Quatsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (25. August 2014)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Es gibt doch genügend offene Threads, ihr müßt doch nicht noch die Galerie mit Euren Fragen voll müllen. (Zumal viele fragen die ihr stellt ihr euch selbst durch lesen beantworten könnt)
> 
> So, jetzt wieder zu den Bildern, mein slide hatte gestern Waschtag... Anhang anzeigen 316608



so sah meins gestern auch aus, und heute auch, ohne Schaum in Weiß


----------



## help (25. August 2014)

Mein Smartphone ist mist, nach etwa 60-65% ging der Saft aus. Konnte nur 3 pics machen, oben wäre die Sicht besser gewesen...


----------



## danie-dani (25. August 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> so sah meins gestern auch aus, und heute auch, ohne Schaum in Weiß


Ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## hepp (26. August 2014)

help schrieb:


> Mein Smartphone ist mist, nach etwa 60-65% ging der Saft aus. Konnte nur 3 pics machen, oben wäre die Sicht besser gewesen...




Forggensee?


----------



## fstoeckl (26. August 2014)

Verlängertes Wochenende im Vinschgau!

Runde durch die Uina-Schlucht und Passo Costainas:























Madritschjoch und Abfahrt durch das Martelltal:











Goldseetrail:


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. August 2014)

Geile Pics, gehört aber eher in die "Hochtouren"-Gallerie


----------



## frx_Bender (26. August 2014)

Da es sich aber auch um ein Radon handelt, gehört es definitiv auch in diesen Thread!!  (geile Bilder!!)


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. August 2014)

Da muss man aber nicht 5 Bilder mit Tourenbeschreibung reinstellen


----------



## afireinside1988 (26. August 2014)

Wenigstens enthalten seine Posts Bilder  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. August 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Da mss man aber nicht 5 Bilder mit Tourenbeschreibung reinstellen



Besser als das Gelaber...


----------



## fstoeckl (26. August 2014)

Gut dann unterhalten wir uns lieber wieder über Sattelneigung, Sattelüberhöhung, hinten montierte Marshguards und wie man Decals entfernt...


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. August 2014)

blabla


----------



## help (26. August 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Forggensee?


Traunsee


----------



## monty75 (26. August 2014)

Hey coole seite..


----------



## monty75 (26. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (26. August 2014)

Swoops sind einfach sehr geil!...bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem boliden!..


----------



## monty75 (26. August 2014)




----------



## monty75 (26. August 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 317107


----------



## monty75 (26. August 2014)

Swoops rocken!...super boliden!..


----------



## monty75 (26. August 2014)




----------



## c0rtez (27. August 2014)

7 Posts hintereinander. Respekt  

Ps
Gibt ne editier Funktion. Hast an deinen eigenen beitragen unten son kleinen Knopf zum Bearbeiten


----------



## MrsBergamont (29. August 2014)

Mein Swoop und ich haben heut den Urlaubstag genossen und ne fette Tour gemacht:


----------



## the_simon (29. August 2014)

MrsBergamont schrieb:


> Mein Swoop und ich haben heut den Urlaubstag genossen und ne fette Tour gemacht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317753




geiles teil, kommt bei mir vermutlich auch anfang des nächsten jahres ins haus


----------



## monty75 (29. August 2014)

Kann ich nur empfehlen!...


----------



## MrsBergamont (29. August 2014)

Kann es sehr empfehlen. Man kann noch gut berghoch fahren und bergab zeigts dann so die richtigen Stärken  und man kann springen wie ein Häschen *haha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (29. August 2014)

Ja ok gut berg hoch geht mit meinem nich so gut....aber runter is ein traum..klasse fahrwerk ..läuft wie auf schienen das ding..und fliegen fühlt sich auch top an...bin leider nich so elegant wie ein häschen..


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. August 2014)

heute bekam ich mein Swoop 175 SE 

schnell montiert Spank Pedalen angebaut und mit Digitaler Kofferwaage 14,8kg bei 18"....also da sehe ich keine Gewichtsluege


----------



## monty75 (29. August 2014)

Auch sehr geil!..schöne farbe!..


----------



## Nezzar (30. August 2014)

Der höchste Berg Berlins. Sagenhafte 115m über NN. Da seid ihr neidisch, hä?


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. August 2014)

na da haettest Du Dir mal besser mal das Swoop 210 gekauft fuer die langen knackigen Abfahrten


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (30. August 2014)

Neidisch ??? Ja das bin ich. Hier in Neuss ist es einfach zu flach alles


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. August 2014)

Ihr habt doch ne Skihalle


----------



## raptora (31. August 2014)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Neidisch ??? Ja das bin ich. Hier in Neuss ist es einfach zu flach alles



Zu faul mal kurz inns Bergische Land zu kurbeln ?


----------



## speedrage (31. August 2014)

Heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (31. August 2014)

Garage stiehlt dem bike etwas die show...


----------



## mackuser (31. August 2014)

Kleine Abendrunde im Altmühltal auf dem Schellenberg mit Slide 130


----------



## NobbyRalph (31. August 2014)

Krass, die erste USA-Variante des 130er, die ich ausserhalb der Radon-Homepage zu sehen bekomme!


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. August 2014)

der Regen hat auch was gutes, so konnte ich denn ganzen Rahmen so gut es ging mit Folie abkleben


----------



## raptora (31. August 2014)

mackuser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318398
> 
> Kleine Abendrunde im Altmühltal auf dem Schellenberg mit Slide 130



Hast Du vielleicht noch mehr Fotos ?

Eigentlich fand ich das Bike von Anfang an abgrundtief hässlich aber komischerweise sieht das so in der freien Wildbahn sehr ansehnlich aus


----------



## mackuser (31. August 2014)

Ich werde morgen noch ein paar machen das Bike fand meine Frau anfangs auch nicht schön bis es da war dann fand sie es geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaughingBuddha (1. September 2014)

Swoop 190 in Action


----------



## monty75 (1. September 2014)

Sehr geil das bike!..der sprung auch...


----------



## monty75 (1. September 2014)

Wo fährst du da?...weil wir hier in unna/ dortmund haben auch herbe berge deswegen musste es auch das 210 sein!..


----------



## Dusius (1. September 2014)

Mein 8.0 mit Monarch Plus DebonAir


----------



## _Pred (1. September 2014)

@Wolfplayer: Welche Rahmengröße istn das aufm Bild?

Edit: Du hast ja in meinem Thread gepostet...also M


----------



## LaughingBuddha (1. September 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Wo fährst du da?...weil wir hier in unna/ dortmund haben auch herbe berge deswegen musste es auch das 210 sein!..



Das ist in essen kettwig an der oefte


----------



## monty75 (1. September 2014)

Aha..is ja fast um die ecke......wir haben auch so einen kleinen homespot bei uns aber nicht der rede wert...aber leider geht nicht jedes wochenende willingen oder winterberg..egal..biken rocks!


----------



## monty75 (1. September 2014)

..man müsste mal so'n kleines swoop happening in willingen organisieren...bzw radon's aller art..


----------



## Svenoozz (2. September 2014)




----------



## Senecca (3. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sagmehl (3. September 2014)

Bin sehr zufrieden 

Und ich hoffe die Waage ist genau genug, obwohl sie nur bis 15 kg geht. Bzw bis 16kg anzeigt.

Werde bei Gelegenheit im Geschäft nach einer anderen Waage schauen.


----------



## lordbritannia (4. September 2014)

Endlich ist es fertig, mein "leicht" modifiziertes Slide 9.0 SL 29er (140mm vorne/130mm hinten). Jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden fährt sich durch die neue Pike Gabel sehr smooth.... 

PS: Schade, jetzt habe ich nichts mehr zum umbauen....


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. September 2014)

Raeder getauscht auf Crossmax SX tubless mit Fat Albert von 14,8kg auf 14,4kg gedrueckt 
dann noch den Sattel gegen einen Sofasatttel und wieder bei 14,6kg


----------



## SaschaT (4. September 2014)

Hier mein Slide 130 mit neuem Vorbau und Lenker


----------



## monty75 (4. September 2014)

Sind schon schicke teile!...und man sieht die artverwandtschaft bei jedem modell..und die 14,6 kg für das 175er sind doch voll ok..find ich jedenfalls!..die haltbarkeit des bikes sollte doch die höchste priorität sein oder lieg ich da falsch?..


----------



## Nezzar (4. September 2014)

SaschaT schrieb:


> Hier mein Slide 130 mit neuem Vorbau und Lenker
> Anhang anzeigen 319366


Hast du da dickere Reifen drauf als die Standarddinger? Hinten sieht's nämlich nach eeecht wenig Platz aus.


----------



## SaschaT (4. September 2014)

Ne "*das is Okinal so*" wie aus dem Karton gepellt. Ist wohl etwas unglücklich abgelichtet, nicht das beste Licht im Keller


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. September 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Sind schon schicke teile!...und man sieht die artverwandtschaft bei jedem modell..und die 14,6 kg für das 175er sind doch voll ok..find ich jedenfalls!..die haltbarkeit des bikes sollte doch die höchste priorität sein oder lieg ich da falsch?..



ja genau, das hatte ich auch im Fred zur Gewichtsluege geschrieben 
Haltbarkeit und Funktion geht mir vor Gewicht.

heute hab ich es nun zum ersten Mal richtig eingesaut
dabei hat mich der Umwerfer mal gleich tierisch genervt da nehme ich morgen gleich die Kurbel und Kettenfuehrung runter
schaue dass ich die Hammerschmidt montiert bekomme.
hatte heute mal alle Einzelgewichte der Komponeneten gegoogelt und verglichen.
also mit Hammerschmidt sollte ich knapp unter 15kg bleiben und wenn die HS passt ist mir deren Funktion lieber als 400g gespart 
als sich stetig mit dem Umwerfer aergern


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. September 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Hast du da dickere Reifen drauf als die Standarddinger? Hinten sieht's nämlich nach eeecht wenig Platz aus.



 irgendwie sieht das schon fast so aus, als waere hinten 29" drauf und vorne 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (4. September 2014)

Ja kann ich verstehen!...ich hab ja eh nur ein blatt vorne und das is auch gut so!...und wenn man ehrlich ist braucht man auch nicht mehr als 10 gänge ..die übersetzung is viel wichtiger!..hab nochn threesome mit 30 gängen und wieviel nutz ich davon..nich viel!..denke bei enduro, freeride, und dh sowieso ist die zeit des umwerfers bald ganz vorbei..is sie ja jetzt schon fast..aber wie gesagt fast niemand braucht 30 gänge..und was nicht verbaut ist..sprich umwerfer..geht nicht kaputt, nervt und hat kein gewicht!...aber mit ner hammerschmidt hast du es ja eh bald hinter dir..


----------



## monty75 (4. September 2014)

Aber bike einsauen is symphatisch!..muss das boot abkönnen!..


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. September 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Ja kann ich verstehen!...ich hab ja eh nur ein blatt vorne und das is auch gut so!...und wenn man ehrlich ist braucht man auch nicht mehr als 10 gänge ..die übersetzung is viel wichtiger!..hab nochn threesome mit 30 gängen und wieviel nutz ich davon..nich viel!..denke bei enduro, freeride, und dh sowieso ist die zeit des umwerfers bald ganz vorbei..is sie ja jetzt schon fast..aber wie gesagt fast niemand braucht 30 gänge..und was nicht verbaut ist..sprich umwerfer..geht nicht kaputt, nervt und hat kein gewicht!...aber mit ner hammerschmidt hast du es ja eh bald hinter dir..



erstmal muss die ranpassen


----------



## monty75 (4. September 2014)

Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht!..


----------



## knoerrli (5. September 2014)

Hier mal meine black beauty in freier Wildbahn.
Ist fast im Orignalzustand da ich so sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## monty75 (5. September 2014)

Huhu..sind morgen in willingen..falls jemand da ist gerne ma quatschen..blauer skoda roomster...lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (5. September 2014)

so Hammerschmidt ist montiert 
passte soweit alles ganz problemlos, bis auf 3 Distanzscheiben 4mm dick,
die ich noch brauche um den Abstand zwischen ISG 03 Rahmenaufnahme und der HS Montageplatte auszugleichen.
das Gewicht liegt nun bei genau 15kg....haette ich nicht komfortbedingt den schweren Sattel drauf, waere ich bei 14,8kg 
morgen kommt nun noch vorne ein Zee Bremssattel ran und es perfekt fuer mich


----------



## monty75 (5. September 2014)

Sieht gut aus!...und zee is top...und die spankpedalen sind auch hammer..fahre die auch und finde die haben mal grip!


----------



## Black-Under (6. September 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!...und zee is top...und die spankpedalen sind auch hammer..fahre die auch und finde die haben mal grip!


Wie könnt Ihr nur so schwere Pedalen montieren, denkt an die rotierenden Massen.! 

Die Pedalen sehen cool aus. Sind die vernünftig gedichtet, meine Platformpedalen, haben nach einer Regen Matsch Tour dermaßen geknirscht. Nach der Demontage mußte ich feststelle, dass die Lager überhaupt nicht gedichtet sind.


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. September 2014)

die sind super, fahre die schon seit 1 Jahr an meinem DH'ler 
wegen dem super blau passend zu den Fox Raedchen musste ich die gleich ans Swoop umschrauben


----------



## Deleted 319808 (7. September 2014)

Nochmals Aktivert....... Radon ZR Lady 5.0 17" Modell 2014 und Radon ZR Team 8.0 SE Modell 2014


----------



## Toni2013 (7. September 2014)

Wieder Sauber


----------



## monty75 (7. September 2014)

@ black under..also war gestern in willingen und da haben sich die pedalen wieder mal super geschlagen!!..super stand..super grip..und null spiel!..und das bei meinem gewicht..ne hab da nix zu meckern!...weiss nich ob man bei einem dh bike auch auf das gewicht der pedalen achten muss...ich glaub nicht..


----------



## monty75 (7. September 2014)

Kollege von uns is übrigens von seinem pedal abgerutscht...man kennt es...es hat sich dafür in seiner wade verewigt!..


----------



## Kirk69 (7. September 2014)

Mein ZR Race 2013, die Teile kommen und gehen der Rahmen bleibt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2014)

3x Slide 150
von vorne nach hinten: 8.0->10.0->9.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (7. September 2014)

Mal ne frage..ein kumpel von mir hat ein rose beefcake dh aus 2013 in grösse l..das ding is vielleicht 2km gerollt also echt quasi neu!..bei meiner radon ehre echt ein cooles teil!..er hat aber festgestellt das es nichts für ihn ist und möchte es nun gegen ein all mountain oder enduro tauschen..wenn jemand also fettes bike sucht und die oben genannte klasse abgeben möchte bitte melden!..schicke gleich ein bild...danke für die aufmerksamkeit!...


----------



## Black-Under (7. September 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Kollege von uns is übrigens von seinem pedal abgerutscht...man kennt es...es hat sich dafür in seiner wade verewigt!..



Autsch ja das kenn ich. Dann weiß ich was auf meiner Einkaufsliste steht.


----------



## monty75 (7. September 2014)

Und sorry..ich weiss das isn radon chat aber isn notfall!..


----------



## monty75 (7. September 2014)

Das bike ist auch hier im bikemarkt...is glaub ich nur ein beefcake aus unna..guckt es euch mal an!..danke!


----------



## Beaumont (7. September 2014)

Hier mein selbst aufgebautes Slide ED, endlich fertig!
Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album...


----------



## monty75 (8. September 2014)




----------



## the_simon (8. September 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Hier mein selbst aufgebautes Slide ED, endlich fertig!
> Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album...



gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Dusius (8. September 2014)

Wieso willst du hier was tauschen? Mach das im bikemarkt!!!


----------



## monty75 (8. September 2014)

Ja kein stress!..ich nehme es nachher wieder raus und bereinige den chat wieder...aber wenn sich was ergibt und zwei biker sind zufriedener als vorher ist das auch nicht ganz so schlecht...will aber natürlich niemanden verärgern!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (8. September 2014)




----------



## Beaumont (8. September 2014)

the_simon schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr!



Danke, hab mir auch besonders Mühe gegeben ;-)


----------



## monty75 (8. September 2014)

So swoop bei der arbeit und der chat wieder sortenrein!...


----------



## Derivator22 (8. September 2014)

Schoner gehören an die Knie


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (8. September 2014)

Wer findet den Fehler?
2012:




2014:





Grüße


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. September 2014)

Das zweite Rad ist kein Radon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (8. September 2014)

Ja das erste ist schöner!...


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. September 2014)

@ *Beaumont*

das sieht nach 1x11 aus...was hast Du den vorne fuer ein Kettenblatt drauf zaehnemaessig ?


----------



## Beaumont (8. September 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> @ *Beaumont*
> 
> das sieht nach 1x11 aus...was hast Du den vorne fuer ein Kettenblatt drauf zaehnemaessig ?


Genau, ist die X01 mit Alukurbel und 32er Zahnkranz! 30er würde bergab aber auch noch reichen...
Auf eine Kettenführung verzichte ich jetzt mal, vielleicht kommt aber mal eine leichte für oben!


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. September 2014)

OK...aber auf dem Bild sieht es mehr aus wie's 22ger meiner Hammerschmidt


----------



## darkJST (9. September 2014)

Auch mit dem Rennrad kann man sich das Schlüsselbein brechen wie ein Kumpel von mir eindrucksvoll erwies
@Asphaltfahrer  Passabfahrten und platzende Vorderreifen begünstigen das


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (9. September 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das zweite Rad ist kein Radon.


 Das ist richtig 



monty75 schrieb:


> Ja das erste ist schöner!...


 
Finde ich auch 




darkJST schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Rennrad kann man sich das Schlüsselbein brechen wie ein Kumpel von mir eindrucksvoll erwies
> @Asphaltfahrer  Passabfahrten und platzende Vorderreifen begünstigen das


 
....ja stimmt leider, aber ich das Risiko ist geringer. Ganz ohne Rad halte ich nicht aus...nach dem zweiten innerhalb von 11 Monaten habe ich mir aber für den Rest des Jahres ein MTB-Sperre verhängt.... 

Ich freue mich sowas von auf den 01.01.2015.....egal wie das Wetter ist und wie wiedrig die Bedingungen sind, dafür bleibe ich an Sylvester gerne nüchtern und bin an Neujahr auf meinem Rad 


Grüße


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (9. September 2014)

Mieses Bild, aber geiles Bike


----------



## monty75 (9. September 2014)

@ asphaltfahrer..das du dein mtb vermisst kann ich verstehen..das du pausierst nach 2 verletzungen auch..aber am meisten beeindruckt mich das du sogar sylvester nüchtern bleiben willst um am 1. zu biken..respekt!..noch ne berechtigte frage wie ich finde..hast du protektoren getragen bei deinen crashes???..


----------



## filiale (9. September 2014)

Wieso muß man an Silvester unbedingt saufen ? Als ob es ohne nicht geht...


----------



## rudi23 (9. September 2014)

genau, mehr kiffen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (9. September 2014)

Hach ja bestimmt..war auch nich so BIERernst gemeint!...aber will man das?..jetzt bitte keine gesundheits oder etikettendiskussion..kann ja auch gott sei dank jeder selbst entscheiden ob er einen nimmt oder wässerchen bevorzugt..und ja ich weiss man kann auch ohne alkohol spass haben...aber mit auch!!!


----------



## rudi23 (9. September 2014)

genau so war das gemeint...
aber die verhaltenswächter sind sogar im forum unterwegs....


----------



## monty75 (9. September 2014)

Ja immer diese intoleranz...


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (9. September 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> @ asphaltfahrer..das du dein mtb vermisst kann ich verstehen..das du pausierst nach 2 verletzungen auch..aber am meisten beeindruckt mich das du sogar sylvester nüchtern bleiben willst um am 1. zu biken..respekt!..noch ne berechtigte frage wie ich finde..hast du protektoren getragen bei deinen crashes???..


 
Leider muss ich sagen nein....wobei der erste war beim Bauen einer Strecke passiert ist....nur mal eben drei Kurven gefahren und am Baum gebremst....
Da hätten aber meine Protektoren, die ich sonst trage (!) nichts gebracht, da ich keinen Brustpanzer mit Schulterpolster habe.
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das dann etwas genutzt hätte.

Der Zweite war dann eine Re-Fraktur. Drei Monate nach dem alles weder entfernt wurde (Platte etc.)....im Wohngebiet auf einem normalen Rad, da hat mich ein Auto vom Rad gefahren und das Schlüsselbein war scheinbar noch nicht wieder 100% tragfähig.



Grüße


----------



## monty75 (9. September 2014)

Aha ok...klar so beim normalen fahren auf der strasse trägt man sowas ja auch nicht!...aber wenn die action beginnt helfen solche safetyjackets wohl..muss gestehen das ich selbst noch keine hab aber son ding muss jetzt her weil die sprünge grösser und die abfahrten schneller werden...bäume sind spassbremsen!!..das musste ich auch schon feststellen..lernen durch schmerz nennt man das wohl..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2014)

_*WAS IST MIT BILDER, IHR KAFFETANTEN ??? *_   
Das heisst hier nicht "quatscht euch ne Frikadelle ans Ohr" sonder _*"Zeigt her eure Radons"*_ !!!

Radon Slide 150 10.0 mit Außenborder


----------



## funweb (9. September 2014)

Gesendet per Brieftaube


----------



## monty75 (9. September 2014)

Junge hier darfste nix..nich saufen..nich quatschen...mann mann mann..


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (9. September 2014)

Sieht gut aus...taugt das auch noch was zum Tourenfahren? Also längere Zeit bergauf?


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (9. September 2014)

Definitiv nein.


----------



## Chillout_KA (9. September 2014)

unsre 2 radons...noch sind es 2...das slide 125 SL 7.1 wird verkauft


----------



## monty75 (9. September 2014)

@aspaltfahrer..wenn du nich grad kurschat heisst dann eher nicht!..ne im ernst..is ein reiner downhiller und das mit 5 sternen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> @aspaltfahrer..wenn du nich grad kurschat heisst dann eher nicht!..ne im ernst..is ein reiner downhiller und das mit 5 sternen!



Lass das saufen und anstatt zu quatschen gehste beikn dann klappt das auch mit dem Downhiller bergauf


----------



## monty75 (9. September 2014)

Das aufgeben um mitm dh bergauf zu fahren...mieses geschäft!...hab nix gegen uphill aber dann lieber mitm threesome...oder springst du mitm slide nen 3m drop?......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Das aufgeben um mitm dh bergauf zu fahren...mieses geschäft!...hab nix gegen uphill aber dann lieber mitm threesome...oder springst du mitm slide nen 3m drop?......



Na klar spring ich den 
Aber nur einmal, weil danach is mein Slide vermutlich Schrott und ich im K-Haus.
Frei nach dem Motto:* "Alles ist fahrbar .... manches nur einmal !" *

So nu aber wieder Bilda:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fenriswolf (10. September 2014)

Moin,
als Einstand im Forum mal ein Bild von meinem Slide...


----------



## sagmehl (10. September 2014)

so, hab ne andere Waage aufgetrieben, Gewicht vom Swoop 190 9.0 2014 (M) bestätigt sich.
Hatte vorher Reverse Escape 2010 dran, da wog es 15,4 kg.
Jetzt mit DMR Vault 2014 hat es 15,5 kg.




Edit SRY!! falsches Bild, das war das BMC Supertrail ST 02 2010


----------



## Dusius (10. September 2014)

Neue Schuhe =)


----------



## MrsBergamont (10. September 2014)

Mein Swoopy und ich on Tour im Bikepark Bad Ems


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. September 2014)

schick Bike und Bikerin


----------



## monty75 (11. September 2014)

Ja selbst der name ist symphatisch..falls man das hier sagen darf...schicke fotos..die sind nicht mitm handy gemacht oder?..fährst nicht erst seit gestern würd ich sagen...


----------



## knoerrli (11. September 2014)

Ich sag nur 
Mehr bikerinnen bitte!!!


----------



## tane (11. September 2014)

@MrsBergamont: was is das für ein helm? (der schaut gut belüftet aus fürn ff)


----------



## darkJST (11. September 2014)

Schick schick @MrsBergamont 

Aber was mir auffällt: Du bremst schön mit einem Finger, hast die Bremsen aber trotzdem so weit außen montiert. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund? Falls nicht versuch mal die so weit nach innen zu schieben, dass du mit dem Zeigefinger ganz außen am Hebel greifst, sollte die Handhabung der Bremse nochmal um einiges verbessern


----------



## MrsBergamont (11. September 2014)

Ist ein Specialized Helm.

Haha, tatsächlich zähle ich mich noch zu den Anfängern. Letztes Jahr im September mein erstes Bike ever geholt, Bergamont All Mountain Fully 120mm.
Dann war ich seit März 2014 jedes WE unterwegs, zwei Bike-Urlaube, gebrochene Knochen und Bänderriss 

Dann war mir klar 120er Fully ist für die meisten Bikeparks nicht gut und dann hab ich vor 2-3 Wochen das Swoop geholt. Und muss sagen, das war die beste Entscheidung, das Swoop 175 zu holen. Das Rad passt zu mir und fährt sich hammer gut - und es fährt ja fast alles von alleine 

Jetzt sag ich liebevoll:
Swoop`n Eve

Mehr Bilder?
Hihihihihihi




 


 


 

 

Und mein tolles Swoop zwischen all den anderen "nicht-so-tollen" Bikes *haha* - seht ihr wie es leuchtet *schwärm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (11. September 2014)

Kann es sein, dass Du etwas viel Luft in der Gabel hast oder bist Du bis zu den Fotos noch nichts heftigeres gefahren?


----------



## MrsBergamont (11. September 2014)

Generell ist denk ich genug Luft drin, Fotos sind aber auch vom Start des Tages. Im Dämpfer hinten muss auf jeden Fall mehr Luft rein, der ist mir einmal durchgeschlagen an diesem Tag.
War an dem Tag in Bad Ems und am Tag vorher in Beerfelden Bewährungsprobe fürs Bike


----------



## darkJST (11. September 2014)

Ein Durchschlag (Ring runter vom Kolben, kein *Klong*) in zwei Tagen Bike Park? Genau richtig abgestimmt

Aber von der Gabel ist echt noch viel übrig...


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. September 2014)

M.E. montiert HS / Radon die Bremsen "falsch". Die Bremse kann nur weit genug nach innen geschoben werden, wenn sie nicht weiter außen, sondern weiter innen als die Schaltung montiert ist. Also auf der linken Seite links von der Schaltung und rechts, eben rechts daneben.
Ob das bei der SLX geht, kann ich nicht sagen, vermute aber, dass dafür die "Ganganzeige" demontiert werden müsste (wenn das geht).

Grüße


----------



## darkJST (12. September 2014)

Nene das passt schon so, die sollten einfach nur weiter rein, sieht dann folgendermaßen aus (Achtung! Nur Radon Kettenstrebenschutz und die Ex-Slide-Bremse):





Bin übrigens am Slide echt froh über die Kombination Avid + Matchmager + Sram:


----------



## hepp (12. September 2014)

darkJST schrieb:


> Nene das passt schon so, die sollten einfach nur weiter rein, sieht dann folgendermaßen aus (Achtung! Nur Radon Kettenstrebenschutz und die Ex-Slide-Bremse):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Z1 von MZ?


----------



## darkJST (12. September 2014)

Schön wärs^^ Z3 Air Seit 13 Jahren in Dauermisshandlung, zwei Rahmen hat se schon überlebt und nagt am dritten


----------



## hepp (12. September 2014)

Cool


----------



## Oshiki (12. September 2014)

Hier mein neues Slide 130 nach den 1. Umbaumassnahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. September 2014)

Also ich konnte die nicht weit genug innen montieren, ohne zu tauschen.....sind aber Formula The One und X9 Trigger.


Grüße


----------



## MrsBergamont (12. September 2014)

Ich pack die Bremshebel mal weiter rein. Danke euch.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. September 2014)

@Oshiki 
Geiles Bike!!!! Schade, dass nur das 130 in weiß ausgeliefert wird.... mir gefällt mein 2012 Slide in weiß auch noch soooo gut.  
Schade nur, dass die Griffe immer so schnell "schmutzig weiß" sind....wenn alles neu ist und richtig weiß strahlt....leider geil!! 
Geiler ist nur, wenn alles total versifft ist und mit mit einer dicken Schlammschicht  überzogen   


Grüße


----------



## darkJST (12. September 2014)

Find ich lustig @Asphaltfahrer, da du den gleichen Lenker fährst wie ich (jetzt am grünen). Von Formula gibts auch Matchmaker (Mixmaster) und die Klemmen von Hope gehen wohl auch für Avid und Formula.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. September 2014)

Welche Vorteile habe ich denn, wenn ich die Matchmaker Halterung verwende?


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. September 2014)

Moment....die verlinkten Schellen (Mixmaster) sind bei mir verbaut...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (12. September 2014)

Meine fresse. Das is n Bilder Thread. verdammte scheiße nochmal. ständig gucke ich hier rein und freue mich auf bikes und sehe nur gelaber. gibt's hier eigentlich Moderatoren?


----------



## darkJST (12. September 2014)

Zumindest auf den Fotos wo man das gut erkennt sind die nicht verbaut da zwei Schellen zu sehen sind, mit Mixmaster wärs nur eine.

Ich hatte das Problem, dass wenn ich die Bremse so weit reingeschoben hatte, dass die gescheit saß, ich nichtmehr ohne umgreifen an die Schalthebel rankam. Hatte ich die Schalthebel außen montiert (zwischen Griff und Bremse) waren se mir im Weg. Mit den Matchmakern/Mixmastern waren se genau da wo ich se haben wollte, aufgeräumter aussehen tuts auch

Damit die Bildergugger zufriedengestellt werden noch was altes


----------



## EVHD (13. September 2014)

Heute mal im Deister gewesen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (14. September 2014)

Hier mal ich mit meinem Swoop 175 8.0 im Bikepark Winterberg!
Habs jetzt seit April und bin immernoch absolut begeistert!


----------



## monty75 (14. September 2014)

Gestern in warstein...mieses wetter aber spass gehabt!...und geile musik läuft da..


----------



## Themeankitty (15. September 2014)

Nachdem ihr schon schöne Action Aufnahmen von Swoop 175 gesehen habt, hab ich mich endlich mal dazu entscheiden, Bilder vom meinem Schatz hier reinzustellen 




































Ich hab schon einige Sachen getauscht:
VR: Maxxis Minion DHF ST 2.5   HR: Maxxis Minion Ardent 2.4 Exo
Bremse: Shimano XT Icetech 203/180mm
Sattelstütze: Kindshock Supernatural 150mm
Sattelklemme: Sixpack Cockring
Sattel: SQLab 611 Team 15cm
Lenker: Raceface Atlas FR 785mm
Vorbau: Sixpack S.A.M SL 50mm 
Griffe: RaceFace Strafe Lock-On
Pedalen: Blackspire Sub4
Huber Buchsen

Ich hoffe die Bilder von meinem grünen Spasshobel gefallen euch


----------



## monty75 (15. September 2014)

Grün is cool!..genau wie das bike!


----------



## filiale (15. September 2014)

Der Mix aus blauen Pedalen, grünen Griffen und roter Klemme ist farblich etwas "unabgestimmt"...


----------



## MrsBergamont (15. September 2014)

Hihaaaa, Zwillingsfahrad von meinem Swoop


----------



## monty75 (15. September 2014)

Hey aufpassen!..gleich nörgeln wieder welche das hier zuviel gequatscht wird..hier sind nette leute mit genauso netten bikes!..finds gut mit denen zu quatschen..vielleicht sollte mal jemand nen chat aufmachen wo bilder und darüber reden erwünscht ist!..damit alle zufrieden sind!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linussoft (16. September 2014)

Der Frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, eben vor dem langweiligen Bürotag mal eben 35 km Tour de Braunkohle abgerissen.

Linus


----------



## chezus (16. September 2014)

Hier ist nix da ich Austrete aus dem Forum


----------



## LaughingBuddha (16. September 2014)

Zwei Radons in Willingen  
war mein erster Bikeparkbesuch. Es war waaaaaahnsinn


----------



## monty75 (16. September 2014)

Hey bruder kann dich sowas von verstehen!..


----------



## LaughingBuddha (16. September 2014)

Die Strecke flößt einem echt Respekt ein


----------



## monty75 (16. September 2014)

Ja die downhill is ab dem wald schon etwas heftig..also für leute wie mich..


----------



## LaughingBuddha (16. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, war auch mein erstes mal... aber ich bin den ganzen tag nur die downhill gefahren und hab dann auch mal den ein oder anderen mit seinem demo abgezogen  

Damit es nix zu meckern gibt, hier meine neuen gabeldecals:


----------



## radonflo (17. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Seid ein paar Tagen bin ich auch hier angemeldet und möchte auch meinen ganzen stolz zeigen. Bin der florian 32 aus Wolfsburg und habe letztes Jahr die Passion mtb für mich gefunden. Alles original außer ne rock shox sattelstütze die mir noch etwas Angst macht wegen Gewicht ( also meinem Gewicht :-(  )


----------



## filiale (17. September 2014)

Dann nutze das MTB um leichter zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radonflo (17. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann nutze das MTB um leichter zu werden




Das ist mein Ziel. 

12 kg sind schon runter


----------



## divzeploe (18. September 2014)

radonflo schrieb:


> Das ist mein Ziel.
> 
> 12 kg sind schon runter



Respekt. Das gibt mir Hoffnung. Wobei ich auch 3kg leichter aus dem Zillertal zurück gekommen bin.


----------



## Maitre-B (18. September 2014)

28kg runter... und jetzt ein Radon, auf das ich sehnsüchtig warte (Bild folgt also ;-) )


----------



## fm7775 (18. September 2014)

Toll


----------



## wellness_28 (19. September 2014)

Grün und Blau schmückt die Sau! ^^ 
Find es auch etwas zu bunt mit dem Farbmix. Aber dir muss es gefallen ! Ansonsten ist dieses Swoop mein Wunschbike nach meinem aktuellen Slide.


----------



## darkJST (19. September 2014)

Auch mit nem Slide kann man DHler jagen Neueres Bild folgt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (19. September 2014)

Fotos von der Tour im Grunewald gestern:
   

Ich hab auch 'nen neuen Freund gefunden. Und mit Freund mein ich "hat mich angegrunzt und ist panisch weggelaufen".


----------



## monty75 (19. September 2014)

Schwein gehabt!..


----------



## ders (19. September 2014)

Mein Schatz 
Swoop 190 mit RS 2015er Team. Der Vivid Coil ist ebenfalls auf dem Weg.


----------



## darkJST (19. September 2014)

Zu dem Hügel rechts neben dem Lenker gings noch:


----------



## All_mtn (19. September 2014)

Mein Slide 140 aus 2014
Seit Januar 1700km runter und läuft top.
Bisher wurden nur die Bremsbeläge getauscht. Zur kommenden Saison kommt hinten ein Conti X-King und vorne ein MountainKing in jeweils 2.4 Breite drauf. Des Weiteren hab ich die Griffe gegen Ergon GE1 in blau getauscht und einen Specialized Flaschenhalter in blau montiert ( beides auf dem Bild noch nicht montiert ).
Macht immer Spaß damit auf Trailtour zu gehen.
Hier auf einer Tagestour bei Willingen.


----------



## LaughingBuddha (20. September 2014)

Das 190 mit der boxxer ist mein Traum


----------



## ders (20. September 2014)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Das 190 mit der boxxer ist mein Traum


mit der RS Boxxer Team läuft es auch wirklich gut.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. September 2014)

der 140'er Rahmen ist so herrlich zeitlos


----------



## Derivator22 (20. September 2014)

@All_mtn
Wie hast du es geschafft, dass deine NobbyNics nach 1700km noch so aussehen? Bei mir sieht das Slicks-ähnlicher aus


----------



## fm7775 (21. September 2014)

Heute bei nassem Wetter ausgeführt. War aber nicht der einzige " Irre"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellmued (21. September 2014)

Hallo

2 Bilder aus dem Italien Urlaub  

Bikepark Cervinia




Aussichtpunkt irgendwo im Anaconda Trail




Erstlingspost btw


----------



## Darethin (21. September 2014)

so wars mal schön...


----------



## Maitre-B (23. September 2014)

Ein kurzes Anteasern...


----------



## SeppmitS (23. September 2014)

Feierabendrunde letzte Woche...wurde paar Minuten länger als gedacht. Vorteil, man hat den Dreckklumpen nicht erkannt auf dem man versucht hat zu fahren...


----------



## darkJST (24. September 2014)

Ach man sieht noch die Farbe durch, ist also quasi sauber


----------



## SeppmitS (24. September 2014)

Aber es war gefühlt unheimlich schwer...


----------



## darkJST (24. September 2014)

Ja so gefühlte 2-5 kg Dreck am Rad sind schon lustig, besonders wenn man ständig über Weidezäune drüber muss. Naja wird am Oberkörper auch mal was trainiert^^


----------



## Maitre-B (27. September 2014)

Da isses in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## DEleassar (27. September 2014)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Da isses in freier Wildbahn.


Viel zu sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (27. September 2014)




----------



## Dusius (27. September 2014)

Heute aufm Trail


----------



## Hellman (27. September 2014)

Heute mit meinem Slide 130 9.0SL auf der Glessener Höhe.











Zugestellt vom Pony-Express.


----------



## Deleted 292679 (27. September 2014)

@Hellman: Du sollst fahren und keine Fotos machen.


----------



## help (28. September 2014)

Doppelpost ...


----------



## help (28. September 2014)

Heute nochmal schnell das Wetter ausgenutzt, daher vergessen Akku zu laden und somit gibt es nur paar Bilder.

*#1: Ja wo ist den das Bike geblieben?*





*#2: Ahh da hat es sich versteckt!





#3: Matsch und Laub bringen Spaß 





#4: Gleich geht es weiter, das Ende ist schon nah.





#5: Die letzten Meter.





#6: Es versteckt sich mal wieder, genießt wahrscheinlich den Ausblick.





#7: Das kleine schwarze ist stehts gut getarnt!




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrsBergamont (28. September 2014)

Jetzt die Frau in der Runde wieder 

War gestern in Stromberg unterwegs:


----------



## Cubinator (28. September 2014)

Hier noch ein ZR Race 650b 8.0 
Mittlerweile mit XT 2 fach Kurbel 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni2013 (28. September 2014)

War auch wieder


----------



## Willer82 (29. September 2014)

Hier ist mein gutes Stück ;-)


----------



## lordbritannia (29. September 2014)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein gutes Stück ;-)


wow....sehr geil!! Bin neidisch... die Farbkombo ist ja genial


----------



## Linussoft (30. September 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> Heute mit meinem Slide 130 9.0SL auf der Glessener Höhe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommt mir beides extrem bekannt vor, sowohl die Höhe, als auch das Rad. fährst du da öfter?

Linus


----------



## bikextrem1964 (30. September 2014)

endlich mal mit dem Teil in die Dolomiten, und ja...Freeridestrecken wie der Hernnsteig am Kronplatz geht auch mit AM!!!


----------



## greg12 (30. September 2014)

help schrieb:


> Heute nochmal schnell das Wetter ausgenutzt, daher vergessen Akku zu laden und somit gibt es nur paar Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blick auf den stoan?? fesch, fesch!


----------



## help (30. September 2014)

Jo sicha, worst schau auf da neichn hittn?


----------



## Seppel_7 (30. September 2014)

Radl aus dem Reinland machen sich auch in Bayern gut...
Das Slide 130 wurde eingebürgert.
Super Herbsttag in den Tegernseer Bergen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marwil (30. September 2014)

Hier mal mein Bike in freier Wildbahn 
War ein super schöner Herbsttag und ein bischen matschig: D


----------



## Robby2107 (30. September 2014)

Auf dem Geiseljoch



 



Mit dem Skeen auf der Rückfahrt runter vom Geiseljoch.


----------



## hesc (1. Oktober 2014)

Noch mal in den wunderschönen Nockbergen....


----------



## Toni2013 (1. Oktober 2014)

Sensationelle Bilder....


----------



## darkJST (2. Oktober 2014)

Kann ich auch Letztens in Lenzerheide:


----------



## Maitre-B (2. Oktober 2014)

Ihr macht mich neidisch!

Alles was ich hab ist "neulich in Neu-Isenburg" (immerhin mit passendem Graffiti)


----------



## Jan89 (5. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem Swoop am Flowtrail in Stromberg geil wars!


----------



## fstoeckl (5. Oktober 2014)

Zum ersten mal mit dem Bike am Hausberg...hätt ich schon viel früher machen sollen.


----------



## afireinside1988 (6. Oktober 2014)

Komplettumbau von meinem Slide 150 8.0 2014 ist nun abgeschlossen, heute gab es einen schicken neuen Custom-Laufradsatz vom @felixthewolf  (Light-Wolf)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Oktober 2014)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Komplettumbau von meinem Slide 150 8.0 2014 ist nun abgeschlossen, heute gab es einen schicken neuen Custom-Laufradsatz vom @felixthewolf  (Light-Wolf)...


Ist das zufällig Größe 18"/M? Wie lang ist denn dein neuer Vorbau?


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Oktober 2014)

Spank Oozy Felgen? Mhhm, warum bist du denn von der Felgenbreite sogar runter gegangen.
Optisch natürlich geil, aber Pike etc, und dann nur 21,5mm Maulweite.


----------



## Dusius (6. Oktober 2014)

Absolut ausreichend.


----------



## malben (6. Oktober 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Spank Oozy Felgen? Mhhm, warum bist du denn von der Felgenbreite sogar runter gegangen.
> Optisch natürlich geil, aber Pike etc, und dann nur 21,5mm Maulweite.


Die Serienverbauten Sunringle Inferno 27 haben 22,3mm Maulweite. Die 0,8mm sollten / dürften nichts ausmachen...


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Oktober 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Die Serienverbauten Sunringle Inferno 27 haben 22,3mm Maulweite. Die 0,8mm sollten / dürften nichts ausmachen...


Ja, aber ich versteh nicht, warum man dann von den bereits recht schmalen Felgen dann nochmal runtergeht. Für "Enduro" zumindest, worauf ja die Pike und der Debon Air (?) hindeutet, und dann noch für richtig teuer Geld vom Laufradbauer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gewicht, klar, Optik, auch ganz toll, aber irgendwie widerspricht das etwas dem restlichen Aufbau. Auch wenn einige offensichtlich der Meinung sind, dass dies absolut ausreichend ist. Aber die fänden wohl 19er Felgen auch ganz toll...


----------



## afireinside1988 (7. Oktober 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich versteh nicht, warum man dann von den bereits recht schmalen Felgen dann nochmal runtergeht. Für "Enduro" zumindest, worauf ja die Pike und der Debon Air (?) hindeutet, und dann noch für richtig teuer Geld vom Laufradbauer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Spank Oozy Trail 295 haben 25mm Innen-Maulweite  Du beziehst dich wahrscheinlich auf die Oozy 26AL Evo mit irgendwas um die 21mm. Auf jeden Fall sind die neuen Felgen ein Stück breiter als die Inferno 27, habs zwar nicht ausgemessen, aber optisch war der unterschied eindeutig.



bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Ist das zufällig Größe 18"/M? Wie lang ist denn dein neuer Vorbau?



Nein, ist ein 20"/L Rahmen, der Vorbau hat 60mm. Bin 184cm groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traillurchi (7. Oktober 2014)

War gestern mal mein neues Slide ausfahren, nicht ganz sein natürliches Habitat, aber es hat sich trotzdem toll geschlagen


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Oktober 2014)

Traillurchi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327086Anhang anzeigen 327087
> 
> War gestern mal mein neues Slide ausfahren, nicht ganz sein natürliches Habitat, aber es hat sich trotzdem toll geschlagen


totschick dein Rädchen  wow.....


----------



## Derivator22 (7. Oktober 2014)

Traillurchi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327086Anhang anzeigen 327087
> 
> War gestern mal mein neues Slide ausfahren, nicht ganz sein natürliches Habitat, aber es hat sich trotzdem toll geschlagen



Neeeeeeeeeeinnnnnnn!!! Der schwarze DebonAir!!! MUSS   MICH	BEHERRSCHEN!
Das letzte Teil an meinem Rad, dass nicht schwarz ist und er sieht so verdammt gut aus... Ich muss ihn haben! Kann man die Kolbenstange auch bereits einzeln kaufen?!


----------



## Traillurchi (7. Oktober 2014)

Bestell einfach ein Slide und verkauf den Rest


----------



## tommy_86 (7. Oktober 2014)

Traillurchi schrieb:


> Bestell einfach ein Slide und verkauf den Rest



Hat das Slide 160 8.0 einen DebonAir? In der Beschreibung auf der Radon HP steht nur etwas von einem normalen Monarch.

LG


----------



## Traillurchi (7. Oktober 2014)

Jep, wurde mit dem DebonAir und Flite statt Radon-Sattel geliefert.


----------



## tommy_86 (7. Oktober 2014)

Traillurchi schrieb:


> Jep, wurde mit dem DebonAir und Flite statt Radon-Sattel geliefert.


 Ah, okay danke  Auf den Produktfotos ist der DebonAir ja auch abgebildet, nur in der Beschreibung steht etwas anderes.
Müssen die bei Radon mal aktualisieren.


----------



## haekel72 (7. Oktober 2014)

Putztag mit dem Oldie Nicolai FR2004, Swoop einen Sixpack Carbon Lenker und XT RT86 Scheiben ,SQ Lap 611 TiTube und 34mm Felgen Fun Works 4 Way (sind echt Gute Laufräder) gegönnt^^


----------



## tommy_86 (7. Oktober 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Putztag mit dem Oldie Nicolai FR2004, Swoop einen Sixpack Carbon Lenker und XT RT86 Scheiben ,SQ Lap 611 TiTube und 34mm Felgen Fun Works 4 Way (sind echt Gute Laufräder) gegönnt^^



Das schwarz/orange hat was, sieht gut aus.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Oktober 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> 34mm Felgen Fun Works 4 Way (sind echt Gute Laufräder) gegönnt


Sind das noch die Track Mack Laufräder? Maxxis hast du ja anscheinend nicht mehr drauf inzwischen, gabs da doch Probleme mit dem tubeless, oder wolltest du einfach andere Reifen?
Ansonsten noch zufrieden mit den Laufrädern?

Bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir die zu holen, aber mein Slide staubt auch seit Ende August dank Schlüsselbeinbruch vor sich hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (8. Oktober 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Sind das noch die Track Mack Laufräder? Maxxis hast du ja anscheinend nicht mehr drauf inzwischen, gabs da doch Probleme mit dem tubeless, oder wolltest du einfach andere Reifen?
> Ansonsten noch zufrieden mit den Laufrädern?
> 
> Bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir die zu holen, aber mein Slide staubt auch seit Ende August dank Schlüsselbeinbruch vor sich hin.


Hi, ja Track Mack Felgen und VR Maxxis DHRII . Den HR hatte ich noch und wenn der Runter ist kommt auch Hinten der Maxxis drauf, wartet schon im Keller! Beide Reifen Tubeless mit Gorilla Tape auf Anhieb Dicht! Bin sehr angetan von den Felgen!


----------



## knubbelchen (8. Oktober 2014)

der oldie sieht sau gut aus in der kombi....


----------



## Nezzar (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß, dass es hier nicht gern gesehen, aber sehe mir diesen Post nach. Er enthält keine Bilder, sondern eine Frage (die sich aber auf ein hier gepostetes Bild bezieht).

Ich könnte schwören, hier mal Slide 150 von 2014 in der schwarz/orangenen Variante mit einem orangenen Lenker (vermutlich ein Race Face Atlas) gesehen zu haben. Ich kann's aber um's Verrecken nicht mehr finden (und ich bin wirklich viele Seiten zurückgegangen). Hat zufällig jemand ein Bild von einem Slide mit einem orangenen Lenker? Bonuspunkte gibt's, wenn der Vorbau auch noch orange ist.


----------



## help (8. Oktober 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es hier nicht gern gesehen, aber sehe mir diesen Post nach. Er enthält keine Bilder, sondern eine Frage (die sich aber auf ein hier gepostetes Bild bezieht).
> 
> Ich könnte schwören, hier mal Slide 150 von 2014 in der schwarz/orangenen Variante mit einem orangenen Lenker (vermutlich ein Race Face Atlas) gesehen zu haben. Ich kann's aber um's Verrecken nicht mehr finden (und ich bin wirklich viele Seiten zurückgegangen). Hat zufällig jemand ein Bild von einem Slide mit einem orangenen Lenker? Bonuspunkte gibt's, wenn der Vorbau auch noch orange ist.


Da ist es: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-radons.501698/page-197#post-12079134


----------



## MrsBergamont (8. Oktober 2014)

Für meine Bachelor Thesis (MTB Homepage) hat mein Swoopy heut ein Fotoshooting von mir bekommen:


----------



## haekel72 (8. Oktober 2014)

knubbelchen schrieb:


> der oldie sieht sau gut aus in der kombi....


Danke, da steckt viel Liebe drin, wollte es verkaufen da ich noch ein 29er aufbaue, jetzt fährt es junior


----------



## Dusius (8. Oktober 2014)

MrsBergamont schrieb:


> Für meine Bachelor Thesis (MTB Homepage) hat mein Swoopy heut ein Fotoshooting von mir bekommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327385


Sieht gut aus, den Sattel hätte ich aber zumindest für das Foto gescheit eingestellt ;-)


----------



## fstoeckl (8. Oktober 2014)

Harter Kampf gegen den Föhn und Bauchlandung im Schlamm...trotzdem super Tour!


----------



## amaz1ng (9. Oktober 2014)

Seit Samstag mein ganzer Stolz



Mittlerweile sind an dem kleinen Schwarzen neue Schühchen (pedale) dran. Rote NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro.
Den Muc Off musste ich bestellen, vor lauter Aufregung im laden vergessen.
Neue Griffe (Odi Vans oder Sensus Disisdaboss) kommen auch im November drauf.

Je nachdem wie sich die Formula RX schlägt kommt nach dem Winter ne stärkere Bremsanlage drauf. Aber erstmal die Testbeichte über die neuen SRAM abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (9. Oktober 2014)

fstoeckl schrieb:


> Harter Kampf gegen den Föhn und Bauchlandung im Schlamm...trotzdem super Tour!
> Anhang anzeigen 327401
> Anhang anzeigen 327402
> Anhang anzeigen 327403


Zeig mal Bild von Dir incl. Schlamm^^


----------



## knubbelchen (10. Oktober 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Danke, da steckt viel Liebe drin, wollte es verkaufen da ich noch ein 29er aufbaue, jetzt fährt es junior


sieht man auch,mein junior würde sich auch über sowas freuen....aber mit der grösse passt es noch nicht


----------



## monty75 (10. Oktober 2014)

Swoop fliecht...


----------



## fstoeckl (10. Oktober 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Zeig mal Bild von Dir incl. Schlamm^^



Selfies gibts nicht...aber ja, wär witzig gewesen


----------



## Alexhazard (10. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt bitte noch nen anderen Vorbau ans Swoop! Der orangene Easton klotz sieht furchtbar aus mMn. Nimmst am besten den vom Nicolai... grins. Die FW sind wirklich nicht schlecht! Vor allem die Felgen: dieselben Ausmaße und Gewicht wie die W35 von Syntace, aber zum halben Preis!


----------



## franticz (11. Oktober 2014)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Das schwarz/orange hat was, sieht gut aus.


die beiden räder sehen in natura besser aus, die bilder werden ihnen nicht gerecht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (11. Oktober 2014)

In der Hoffnung dafür nicht getötet zu werden, zeige ich mal etwas ganz anderes. Habe mir nämlich neben meinem Slide und meinem Team ein weiteres Radon gegönnt. Und zwar was für den Stadt, nämlich ein TCS.


----------



## monty75 (11. Oktober 2014)

Das is rock n roll!!..


----------



## c0rtez (11. Oktober 2014)

Aber ich will mal nicht geizig sein und hau mein Slide noch hinterher . Zur Abwechselung mal mit mir oben drauf und einmal ein bisschen "überarbeitet"...

Ist ein Radon Slide 150 mit einigen Änderungen...


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. Oktober 2014)

Das 2. Bild sieht echt super aus!
Was hast du denn fürn vorbau dran? Noch der originale syntace?


----------



## c0rtez (11. Oktober 2014)

Jup, ist der originale. Der neue ist aber vorn paar Tagen angekommen. Wird jetzt n Ritchy 60er dran gebaut. Mal gucken ob ich da gleich noch Lust zu habe


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. Oktober 2014)

Ok, danke. Hast du rahmengröße 18? Tendiere auch zu nem kürzeren vorbau, bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher wie kurz er werden wird.
Hier noch schnell n bild, dass keiner motzen muss.
In leutasch, unserem alpencross startpunkt, beim "Null-Sterne-Hotel" Weißes Rössl. Übrigens sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## SaschaT (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab an meinem slide 130 nen 50er sixpack vorbau ,  fährt sich wesentlich angenehmer als der lange original syntace


----------



## DEleassar (11. Oktober 2014)

Testfahrt für die neuen Reifen...


----------



## bullswildrush (11. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich mal interessieren bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge ihr euch für welche rahmengröße entscheidet, will mir das 27,5 hd bestellen weis aber nicht 18" oder 20" bin ünrigends 184 groß und 85 Schrittlänge


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. Oktober 2014)

Mein slide hat rahmengröße 18. Bin 1,80m mit SL 78cm.
Hier zusammen mit nem spectral nach ner wattkopf trailtour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhase (11. Oktober 2014)




----------



## wildhase (11. Oktober 2014)

Mein Swoop 175 SE


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Oktober 2014)

schick...aber Du kannst Deine Post's auch bearbeiten und musst kein neues starten


----------



## danie-dani (12. Oktober 2014)

Das Bike meiner Frau. Leider viel zu selten bewegt von ihr und deshalb wird es jetzt leider verkauft...


----------



## hepp (13. Oktober 2014)

DEleassar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327968 Testfahrt für die neuen Reifen...


Minion und High Roller auf einem Skeen, ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?


----------



## DEleassar (13. Oktober 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Minion und High Roller auf einem Skeen, ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?



Nein. Die Reifen sind auch nicht unwesentlich schwerer als Conti Mountain Kings oder Nobby Nic. (Hätten vielleicht auch gereicht). Da die Maxxis auch 2.30 sind, passt es perfekt. Sie rollen sehr gut. Die Rocket Ron waren dagegen eine Zumutung, gerade bei dem Wetter. Man muss ja mit dem Skeen nicht nur Waldwege oder Asphalt fahren. Nach 2 sehr ausführlichen Touren sind es sehr gute Reifen.


----------



## hepp (13. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, wenn mehr als 100 oder 200 Gramm Mehrgewicht pro Reifen für Dich unwesentlich sind, in Ordnung. Ich finde einen 840 Gramm Schlappen an einem Skeen halt ein wenig deplaziert und der widerspricht meiner Meinung nach dem angedachten Einsatzzweck des Rads. Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung, entscheidend ist ja, dass Du glücklich damit bist. Von daher


----------



## Linussoft (13. Oktober 2014)

War letzte Woche im Schwarzwald, ein paar nette Touren mit mal richtigen Höhenmetern und nicht syntetischen von Rheinbraun.


----------



## DEleassar (13. Oktober 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn mehr als 100 oder 200 Gramm Mehrgewicht pro Reifen für Dich unwesentlich sind, in Ordnung. Ich finde einen 840 Gramm Schlappen an einem Skeen halt ein wenig deplaziert und der widerspricht meiner Meinung nach dem angedachten Einsatzzweck des Rads. Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung, entscheidend ist ja, dass Du glücklich damit bist. Von daher



Das meiste macht eh das Fahrergewicht und die Kondition aus. Der Unterschied zu den RRist echt nicht so groß. Da bin ich lieber auf Asphalt 2 kmh langsamer, hab aber dafür auf den Trails ein besseres Gefühl und mehr Kontrolle. Klar nen Swoop 175 würden die Reifen besser stehen...
Kann ja noch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (13. Oktober 2014)

Neuen Vorbau und Lenker gab's in den letzen 2 Wochen (beides Race Face Atlas):  

   

Nur passen jetzt die Lenkerstopfen nicht mehr in den neuen Lenker :/ Hinpacken ist jetzt also vorläufig nicht mehr 

PS: abgenutzte Lenkerstopfen zu verkaufen


----------



## Dede21 (13. Oktober 2014)




----------



## sp00n82 (13. Oktober 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Neuen Vorbau und Lenker gab's in den letzen 2 Wochen (beides Race Face Atlas):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328505 Anhang anzeigen 328507 Anhang anzeigen 328508
> 
> ...


Hm, hatte befürchtet, dass das Orange vom Vorbau so dunkel ist. Kennt jemand einen Vorbau, der etwas heller ist?


----------



## danie-dani (13. Oktober 2014)

Sixpack racing vorbau, passt wie Faust aufs Auge...


----------



## danie-dani (13. Oktober 2014)

Dede21 schrieb:


>


Lecker, lecker...


----------



## Keks_nascher (13. Oktober 2014)

@Nezzar: Wieviel Federweg hat deine Pike? 160?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AvantFighter (13. Oktober 2014)

Linussoft schrieb:


> War letzte Woche im Schwarzwald, ein paar nette Touren mit mal richtigen Höhenmetern und nicht syntetischen von Rheinbraun.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328481




Sieht wie süd-Schwarzwald aus, so richtung St Georgen/Triberg^^


----------



## Nezzar (13. Oktober 2014)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @Nezzar: Wieviel Federweg hat deine Pike? 160?


Ist keine Pike, sondern noch die Revelation (allerdings nicht mehr mit der originalen Dämpfung). 150mm also


----------



## Derivator22 (13. Oktober 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Neuen Vorbau und Lenker gab's in den letzen 2 Wochen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328505



Erinnert mich stark hieran:


----------



## malben (13. Oktober 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Neuen Vorbau und Lenker gab's in den letzen 2 Wochen (beides Race Face Atlas):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328505 Anhang anzeigen 328507 Anhang anzeigen 328508
> 
> ...


Kauf dir ein paar neue Griffe und dann gibts Lenkerstopfen für lau... 
Hast du den Lenker gekürzt? Sieht aus wie Originalbreite (785mm)


----------



## malben (13. Oktober 2014)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Sixpack racing vorbau, passt wie Faust aufs Auge...


Wirkt aber mMn zu grell, obwohl der Farbton stimmt. Das Race Face Orange sieht "schicker" aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2014)

Dede21 schrieb:


>


 
Nice 
Haste selber entlackt ?


----------



## Linussoft (14. Oktober 2014)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Sieht wie süd-Schwarzwald aus, so richtung St Georgen/Triberg^^



Münstertal.


----------



## Nezzar (14. Oktober 2014)

malben schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein paar neue Griffe und dann gibts Lenkerstopfen für lau...
> Hast du den Lenker gekürzt? Sieht aus wie Originalbreite (785mm)


Jep, ist noch ungekürzt. Ganz so breit bleibt der wohl nicht, aber ich will erst mal ne Runde fahren, bevor ich direkt was wegsäge


----------



## bajcca (14. Oktober 2014)

Frisch aus dem Karton und noch ganz sauber. Dank Erkältung noch keine richtige Testfahrt möglich gewesen. Nur ein wenig Rumgerollere und Einstellen von Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## Nezzar (14. Oktober 2014)

Das blau sieht viel besser aus als auf der Website. Viel Spaß damit.

außerdem: hnnnngggghhh, schwarzer dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (14. Oktober 2014)

Das blau sieht real noch viel geiler aus, ist ein richtiges petrol.

Und ja, schwarzer Dämpfer


----------



## malben (14. Oktober 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Jep, ist noch ungekürzt. Ganz so breit bleibt der wohl nicht, aber ich will erst mal ne Runde fahren, bevor ich direkt was wegsäge


hab meinen Atlas auf 750mm gekürzt. passt besser...

so und nun weiter mit den Pic's


----------



## bajcca (14. Oktober 2014)

Slidepärchen in der Sonne


----------



## ultima88 (15. Oktober 2014)

Wurde hier schonmal ein schwarzes Slide 150 mit den gelben mavic Enduro LRS gepostet?


----------



## danie-dani (18. Oktober 2014)

Frisch aufgebaut, Slide 150…


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2014)

Poah, ich steh ja auf RAW.
Wie haste den Rahmen entlackt ?


----------



## Keks_nascher (18. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde das Kettenblatt interessieren, also die 1-fach Kurbel. Ist das die 2-fach XT? Andere Kettenblattschrauben?

Schickes Rad, kommt Raw gut !

@hubert: Du wirst doch wohl nicht den Frosch entlacken wollen


----------



## danie-dani (18. Oktober 2014)

@schraeg ja RAW ist sexy. Find es wesentlich besser als wie es vorher war. User @KHUJAND hat mir das gezaubert. Echt geile Arbeit...


----------



## danie-dani (18. Oktober 2014)

@Keks_nascher ist die Orginal 3 Fach XT kurbel umgebaut auf 1xFach. Kürze Kettenblattschrauben. Morgen mal schauen wie es sich fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2014)

danie-dani schrieb:


> @schraeg ja RAW ist sexy. Find es wesentlich besser als wie es vorher war. User @KHUJAND hat mir das gezaubert. Echt geile Arbeit...



1A ! Wenn das mal für mich soweit is dann werd ich den guten Mann auch mal Fragen ....


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. Oktober 2014)

@danie-dani

Sieht hammer aus, viel besser als die div. original Lackierungen/Beschichtungen! Evtl. haette man noch die Umwerferbefestigung cleanen koennen... ist aber voellig unwichtig.


----------



## danie-dani (18. Oktober 2014)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> @danie-dani
> 
> Sieht hammer aus, viel besser als die div. original Lackierungen/Beschichtungen! Evtl. haette man noch die Umwerferbefestigung cleanen koennen... ist aber voellig unwichtig.



Danke dir. Finde ich auch. Bin mit der Feile nicht so vertraut, bleibt also dran.


----------



## Dusius (18. Oktober 2014)

Finde es auch fast schon schöner als original.
Da kann man ne Kettenführung dran machen wenn du mal eine willst


----------



## Dreiviertel (19. Oktober 2014)

So, mein erstes Posting . Das 9er ist seit zwei Wochen in meinem Besitz und macht richtig Laune! Ein paar kleine Veränderungen gab es schon, nun warte ich noch auf den anderen Sattel. Das OEM Teil will einfach nicht mit mir harmonieren.
Ein schnelles Handy Foto von der heutigen Tour:


----------



## LaughingBuddha (19. Oktober 2014)

Ein dreckiges swoop auf reisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (19. Oktober 2014)

hier auch ein dreckiges Slide von der heutigen Tour


----------



## Maitre-B (19. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Schönheits-OP


----------



## Dusius (19. Oktober 2014)

Da mache ich doch gleich mit  (leider hat meine Handycam irgendwie versagt ;o )
dreckiger nightride, musste aber leider das Auto nehmen weil die Vögel von der Bahn ja streiken wollen.


----------



## alli333i (20. Oktober 2014)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Ein dreckiges swoop auf reisen



S-Bahn Hannover?


----------



## LaughingBuddha (20. Oktober 2014)

alli333i schrieb:


> S-Bahn Hannover?


Ne... das war die gute alte S1 von Essen nach Bochum


----------



## knoerrli (20. Oktober 2014)

Unsere beiden "black beautys" nach der Landgraben Tour bei Mühlhausen...


----------



## haekel72 (20. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Radons! Oh Ja Schlamm^^




und Sauber^^


----------



## sgclimber (20. Oktober 2014)

knoerrli schrieb:


> Unsere beiden "black beautys" nach der Landgraben Tour bei Mühlhausen...



Hab ich doch glatt so ähnliche Bilder auf meinem Handy gefunden...


----------



## darkJST (20. Oktober 2014)

Artgerechte Haltung und so^^


----------



## stromb6 (21. Oktober 2014)

Slide 160 Rahmengröße L nun 12,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (21. Oktober 2014)

herbst-tour mit trailhund anuk....


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2014)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329542





Dede21 schrieb:


>



super Aufgebaut


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Oktober 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Slide 160 Rahmengröße L nun 12,6 kg



schick
wo kann man denn die Carbonfolie kaufen ?
war die schon so zugeschnitten ?


----------



## P4LL3R (21. Oktober 2014)

Wieder einmal ein Update von meinem ZR Race 29 8.0
Jetzt wurde nach 1500km der Nobby Nic heruntergeschmissen, nicht weil er schon fertig war, sondern weil er für meine Strecke einfach nicht passt. Erstaunlicherweise hat der hintere Reifen nach 1500km mit 90% Straße kaum an Profil verloren, aber ich habe die Conti Race King schon mehrere Monate hier liegen und wollte sie endlich einmal montieren. Mein Fazit bisher: viel besser. Vor allem ist der Race King auf der Straße deutlich leiser, aber auch den etwas geringeren Rollwiderstand merkt man. Die nächste Änderung ist Sattelstütze, die originale Ready-to-Race-Stütze hat mir von Anfang an nicht gefallen, deshalb habe ich vor ein paar Wochen eine billige Carbonsattelstütze aus China bestellt (~20€), nach 5 Wochen war sie dann endlich da und es ist, wie ich mir gedacht habe, schaut gleich viel besser aus.


----------



## muschi (21. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem Radon Slide unterwegs auf sonnigen Pyrenäen-Trails.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/tour-de-france-2014.html#more


----------



## hesc (22. Oktober 2014)

Petzen - Flow Trail ....


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Oktober 2014)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> ...Die nächste Änderung ist Sattelstütze, die originale Ready-to-Race-Stütze hat mir von Anfang an nicht gefallen, deshalb habe ich vor ein paar Wochen eine billige Carbonsattelstütze aus China bestellt (~20€), nach 5 Wochen war sie dann endlich da und es ist, wie ich mir gedacht habe, schaut gleich viel besser aus.


 
Hoffe das geht nicht in die Hose.


----------



## P4LL3R (23. Oktober 2014)

Bis jetzt macht sie einen guten Eindruck. Außerdem wird sie nicht stark beansprucht, ich fahre großteils auf der Straße oder Schotterwege/Wiesen und meine 75kg wird sie hoffentlich aushalten.


----------



## Black-Under (23. Oktober 2014)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hoffe das geht nicht in die Hose.


 Hoffentlich geht die nicht in Ars..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Do it in the Dirt (23. Oktober 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Slide 160 Rahmengröße L nun 12,6 kg



Hallo @stromb6!

Tolles Bike!
Welche Reifenbreite fährst du mit den Maxxis auf deinem Slide? Bist du zufrieden mit den Reifen?


----------



## stromb6 (23. Oktober 2014)

Vorne Highroller 2,3 hinten Minion 2,3  beide 3C Maxxterra tubeless.
Die Reifen bieten tollen Grip bergab, auf sehr steilen steinigen Auffahrten hat der Minion am Hinterrad allerdings profilbedingte Schwächen.


----------



## MarcZ86 (23. Oktober 2014)

Gerade im laden abgeholt


----------



## bullswildrush (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich bekomm meins am Montag geliefert, freu mich schon auf das gute Stück


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Oktober 2014)

MarcZ86 schrieb:


> Gerade im laden abgeholt



Schönes Bike? Welche Größe ist das? Hast du schon gewogen?


----------



## boarderking (23. Oktober 2014)

Meins hat sich auch für Montag angekündigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcZ86 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ist ein 20" Rahmen. Eben gewogen.... 14,15kg mit pedalen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Oktober 2014)

Top! Das wäre auch meine Größe. Danke! 

Ist schon nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## MarcZ86 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hier nochmal das Cockpit 

Naja immerhin ist es leichter als angegeben 13,7kg sollen es in S ohne Pedale sein laut HP


----------



## jodi_bakerson (23. Oktober 2014)

ich muss auch noch bis Montag warten :/. Bin aber vom Gewicht fast positiv überrascht dachte an 14,5kg aufwärts mit Pedalen.


----------



## Kirk69 (24. Oktober 2014)




----------



## ultima88 (24. Oktober 2014)

Sehr edler Aufbau


----------



## Icetiger212 (24. Oktober 2014)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Vorne Highroller 2,3 hinten Minion 2,3  beide 3C Maxxterra tubeless.
> Die Reifen bieten tollen Grip bergab, auf sehr steilen steinigen Auffahrten hat der Minion am Hinterrad allerdings profilbedingte Schwächen.


wie sieht es mit Verschleiß wegen der 3c Mischung aus? Wie fährt sich der Minion im feuchten. Wurzeligen wald?


----------



## ~joe~ (25. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Senecca (25. Oktober 2014)

Gestern Abend im Fürstenlager Bensheim-Auerbach/Bergstraße-Odenwald


----------



## Dusius (25. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt doch mit 1 x 10  kein klappern mehr, Kette hält, bergauf ist es aber nicht mehr ganz so gemütlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Oktober 2014)

da Lob ich mir meine HS am Swoop


----------



## Dusius (25. Oktober 2014)

uu ne, die will ich sicher nicht am nem Slide. Aber schlecht ist sie bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Oktober 2014)

mein Swopp hat damit auch nur 300g mehr als vorher, dank Crossmax SX tubless nun 15,0kg 
und ja ich steh auf meine HS das Mehrgewicht ist sie mir wert


----------



## Dusius (25. Oktober 2014)

Darum geht es nicht, Gewicht interessiert mich auch nicht, ich finde einfach sie passt nicht zum Slide


----------



## muschi (26. Oktober 2014)

Da kauft unser Wolle sich extra ein neues Radon Slide um mit uns in die Alpen zu fahren.
Was soll man sagen, es war die richtige Wahl, super Rad für einen super Preis, für einen super Urlaub.
Wer Bock hat hier gibt es die Piemonte-Trilogie.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/midlife-crisis-kein-problem.html

Anhang anzeigen 331233


----------



## EVHD (26. Oktober 2014)

Heute ne Runde gefahren und nächste Woche ab nach Hahnenklee


----------



## Dreiviertel (26. Oktober 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Gestern Abend im Fürstenlager Bensheim-Auerbach/Bergstraße-Odenwald


Oh, einer aus der Region mit gleichem Material. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim Touren. Grüße aus Hemsbach.


----------



## Dominik1982 (26. Oktober 2014)

@EVHD: Ein schönes Maschinchen hast Du da


----------



## Upgrayedd (26. Oktober 2014)

Jungfernfahrt meines neuen  Radon Slides.
Einzige Änderung bisher, der Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (26. Oktober 2014)

@Dominik1982 habe den Kauf nicht bereut. Habe paar kleine Veränderung aber vorgenommen.
-X0 Trigger, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk 
-Debonair Dämpfer
-Lyrik auf RC2DH umgebaut
-CrankBrother Griffe

Der Debonair Dämpfer ist der absolute Hammer


----------



## Dominik1982 (26. Oktober 2014)

@EVHD: Jetzt hast Du die perfekre Bikepark Maschine was. Ich kriege am Dienstag mein (2014) swoop 175 6.0 aber er bleibt erst so wie es ankommt bis auf eine reverb. Werde dann nach und nach erst "tunen". Ein Foto kommt natürlich auch.


----------



## sgclimber (28. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Freerider_13131 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hier noch meine beiden.


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Oktober 2014)

warum 2 gleiche Raeder (bis auf die Ausstattung)


----------



## lordbritannia (28. Oktober 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> warum 2 gleiche Raeder (bis auf die Ausstattung)


Ein Winterrad und ein Sommerrad ....wo sind denn die Übergangsräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_13131 (28. Oktober 2014)

Der Trend geht zum Zweirad ;-)

Nein,... hab noch einen Sohn der mitfährt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Oktober 2014)

A....so 
ick hab 3....ein Izimu, ein ERT und das Swoop als Eierlegendewollmilchsau


----------



## dr_jekyll (29. Oktober 2014)

Der Trend mit dem Zweitrad ist schon längst wieder passé. Er geht wieder zum Dritt- und Viertrad 

- Jekyll Carbon 2 2015 für's schöne Wetter
- Slide 150 8.0 2014 wenn's dreckig wird
- Drössiger Hardtail zum Kilometer schrubben
- Gudereit Trekkingrad wenn's mit der Familie geht.

Bernd


----------



## muschi (29. Oktober 2014)

Der Wolle hat sich die Arbeit gemacht unsere und seine Radon Heldentaten in den Alpen in einem kleinen Film zusammen zu fassen.
Das ist dabei herausgekommen, viel Spaß.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl


----------



## hasman (29. Oktober 2014)

Und  jetzt noch Rennrad  

Gesendet von meinem X9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haekel72 (29. Oktober 2014)

dr_jekyll schrieb:


> Der Trend mit dem Zweitrad ist schon längst wieder passé. Er geht wieder zum Dritt- und Viertrad
> 
> - Jekyll Carbon 2 2015 für's schöne Wetter
> - Slide 150 8.0 2014 wenn's dreckig wird
> ...


Ist wie ne Sucht! Wie ich das Kenne!


----------



## LaughingBuddha (29. Oktober 2014)

Heute den freien tag (und das schlechte wetter) ausgenutzt und den hometrail geshreddet  
P.S.: bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier mit nem 190er 7.0?


----------



## Freerider_13131 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hab noch ein Laufrad . .. zählt das auch?


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Oktober 2014)

nee nur ein Laufradsatz


----------



## Freerider_13131 (29. Oktober 2014)

Hier noch meine Swoops wie sie es am liebsten haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Oktober 2014)

Ah, Winterberg!


----------



## SeppmitS (30. Oktober 2014)

Uhhhh....die Armbanduhr mach mächtige Macken im Handgelenksbereich wenn's schief geht...

Aber schön den Dreck am Ende der Wall umfahren... ;-)


----------



## ck1981 (30. Oktober 2014)

Heute noch das gute Wetter ausgenutzt und ne Runde mein Slide ausgeführt.


----------



## ultima88 (30. Oktober 2014)

Knallt dir der Ausgleichsbehälter vom Monarch nicht gegen deine Trinkflasche!?


----------



## ck1981 (30. Oktober 2014)

Nein, habe den Flaschenhalter versetzt.
Habe ich hier schonmal beschrieben.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-150-10-0-flaschenhalter.714313/
Gruß Christian


----------



## d33pblue (31. Oktober 2014)

Seit Mittwoch Abend schläft es woanders


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2014)

ck1981 schrieb:


> Heute noch das gute Wetter ausgenutzt und ne Runde mein Slide ausgeführt.



AhA, noch ene Eeefleer Joung


----------



## ck1981 (1. November 2014)

Ja, die sind hier ja nicht allzu häufig vertreten.
Noch 2 etwas ältere Bilder; ist ja der Bilder-Thread


 

 
Schöne Abfahrt fast komplett im Hohlweg inkl. Steilkurve.


----------



## CubeChristian (1. November 2014)

Erste Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (1. November 2014)




----------



## Sch4f (1. November 2014)

Herbsttouren find ich klasse....


----------



## Afara (1. November 2014)

Meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen ZR Race 27.0.


----------



## wildhase (1. November 2014)

*Heute nochmal mit meinem Kumpel das schöne Wetter ausnutzen*


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. November 2014)

CubeChristian schrieb:


> Erste Runde...



Und wie fährt es sich? 

Ich hatte beim Testival letztes WE Gelegenheit, das 9.0 zu fahren. Bis auf die 3-fach-Kurbel war es sehr gut, tolle Geo. Das Bike kann was.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (2. November 2014)

Das erste mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axelx (2. November 2014)

Herbsttour mit meiner besseren Hälfte, bei Sonnenschein kann ja jeder...


----------



## frx_Bender (3. November 2014)

bei Sonnenaufgang gestartet, oben gabs Frühstück und dann den Trail gerockt..


----------



## Dominik1982 (3. November 2014)

Das erste ist ein Swoop oder? Welches?


----------



## frx_Bender (3. November 2014)

Nein, das erste (schwarz-blaue) ist ein Slide 150 8.0 aus 2013 mit diversen Änderungen. Das andere ist ein Slide 125 7.0 vom Kumpel, ebenfalls aus 2013 und noch fast orignal.


----------



## wildhase (3. November 2014)

wildhase schrieb:


> *Heute nochmal mit meinem Kumpel das schöne Wetter ausnutzen*


----------



## naepster (6. November 2014)

Saisonabschluss bei bestem Eifelwetter
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/13-kleine-vennbikerlein-auf.html#more
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/13-kleine-vennbikerlein-auf.html#more






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dominik1982 (7. November 2014)

Endlich hab ich mein Swoop  bis auf die Reverb, die ich direkt eingebaut hab, ist alles noch jungfräulich. Morgen kommt die Jungernfahrt


----------



## haekel72 (7. November 2014)

November in kurzen Hosen, Swoop  Rules


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2014)

naepster schrieb:


> Saisonabschluss bei bestem Eifelwetter
> http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/13-kleine-vennbikerlein-auf.html#more
> 
> 
> ...




04.11.14 Saisonabschluss
05.11.14 Saisonbegin


----------



## psd (8. November 2014)

So, kann zwar nicht mit Hochgebirgsbildern dienen, aber läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (8. November 2014)

Heute mal primitiv das Handy auf einen Baumstpumf gestellt


----------



## Dominik1982 (8. November 2014)

Weiss gar nicht was er hat. Find dir Bilder klasse  ich hab meins im Flur fotografiert was mal derbst primitiv ist :-D


----------



## ck1981 (8. November 2014)

Heute nochmal Unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## sgclimber (9. November 2014)




----------



## Wolfplayer (9. November 2014)

ck1981....solche Schutzbleche hinten find ich sowas von peinlich 
am geilsten sind die Fahrer, die bei furztrocknen Bedingungen damit rumfahren, aber extra die steckbaren gekauft hatten


----------



## BoPeeP (10. November 2014)

Tach zusammen,
nix Spektakuläres, "nur" ein 2015er Swoop 175 9.0 in freier Wildbahn. 

Absolut uphill-tauglich und im Downhill spielt es dann seine Stärken aus.
Kurz zusammen gefasst: Das Bike macht richtig Spass.


----------



## slowlifter (10. November 2014)

Kabelfuehrung wurde ja ueberabeitet, sehr schoen Knattert die E13 immer noch so derbe?  Wollte mich eigentlich auf ein 2015er als Bike fuer alles beschraenken. Vielleicht doch Swoop statt Slide.


----------



## BoPeeP (10. November 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Kabelfuehrung wurde ja ueberabeitet, sehr schoen Knattert die E13 immer noch so derbe?  Wollte mich eigentlich auf ein 2015er als Bike fuer alles beschraenken. Vielleicht doch Swoop statt Slide.


Moin,
du meinst den Freilauf? Yo, kannst du als Klingel gelten lassen. Der ist schon ganz schön präsent. Ich hab das 9.0 genommen, wegen der Talas und den dadurch resultierenden Uphill-Zugewinn. Eine quasi Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. November 2014)

BoPeeP schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> nix Spektakuläres, "nur" ein 2015er Swoop 175 9.0 in freier Wildbahn.
> 
> Absolut uphill-tauglich und im Downhill spielt es dann seine Stärken aus.
> Kurz zusammen gefasst: Das Bike macht richtig Spass. Anhang anzeigen 334702



Eine tolle Farbkombi, dieses Schwarz-Bronze! Sieht super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (10. November 2014)

ich mag den e13-Freilauf...


----------



## ron101 (10. November 2014)

8SE in Action

Cheers
ron


----------



## darkJST (11. November 2014)

Mal wieder spielen gewesen:


----------



## frx_Bender (11. November 2014)

wo ist das @darkJST?


----------



## darkJST (11. November 2014)

Im Isergebirge, im Album sind noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## Andy29 (12. November 2014)

Kleiner Ausflug in das Hinterland von Barcelona.

Mit einem mega Trail vom Tibidabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrender (12. November 2014)

Das ist mein Swoop 175 8.0 SE im Winterschlaf und da Radon radioaktiv ist....


----------



## Dominik1982 (12. November 2014)

Sehr geile Idee mit dem Wandhalter


----------



## Maxi775 (13. November 2014)

JAAAAA heute ist endlich mein Radon Slide 27,5 8.0 in schwarz gekommen... gleich aufgebaut und bevor es dunkel wurde noch schnell in den nächsten Park gerast um einen ersten eindruck zu gewinnen. Morgen oder übermorgen wird es dann in den Bergen ausgetestet...


----------



## ron101 (13. November 2014)

@Maxi775 
In den Bergen liegt jetzt Schnee ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## mackuser (13. November 2014)

130er Slide Vormittagsrunde


----------



## Maxi775 (14. November 2014)

*ron101* kommt drauf an in welche Berge du fährst, in der Garmischer-Ecke geht es noch wunderbar und auch noch in vielen Bergen in österreich liegt noch kaum schnee.... also das Rad noch nicht in die Winterpause geben!!


----------



## LaughingBuddha (14. November 2014)

Was denn für ne winterpause?  
Hier im pott wird das ganze jahr gefahren!


----------



## danie-dani (15. November 2014)

Heute mein ZR Race 29 8.0 ausgeritten, man macht das Laune...


----------



## hball (15. November 2014)

hallo zusammen,

habe es im slide carb thread schon gepostet aber versuche hier auch nochmal mein glück. also bitte nicht meckern weil ich es doppelt gepostet habe. 

gibt es jemanden aus dem raum stuttgart mit einem einem 22" slide carbon bei dem ich mal probesitzen könnte?
freue mich auf nachricht.

vielen dank und gruß,
daniel


----------



## knubbelchen (15. November 2014)

Das schönste aus der reihe,hätt ich noch gern  @danie-dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fstoeckl (15. November 2014)

Schnee in den Bergen würd ich auch nicht so pauschal sagen...in den Hohen Tauern sind noch die meisten Täler fahrbar. In den Kitzbühler Alpen (Bild) liegt allgemein nur noch sehr wenig.


----------



## knubbelchen (15. November 2014)

Heute auch mal bischen unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## danie-dani (15. November 2014)

knubbelchen schrieb:


> Das schönste aus der reihe,hätt ich noch gern  @danie-dani



War das letzte in 18, ist nur noch in 16 da. Echt Glück gehabt


----------



## p3bbels (15. November 2014)

@fstoeckl, Urlaub gemacht oder dort zuhause? 
Ich liebe diese Region und freue mich auf nächtes Jahr. Da wird wieder Urlaub dort gemacht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## knubbelchen (15. November 2014)

danie-dani schrieb:


> War das letzte in 18, ist nur noch in 16 da. Echt Glück gehabt


ja,das ist der mist,ich brauche auch eins in 18....naja,evtl.wird sich mal ein gebrauchtes finden....


----------



## fstoeckl (15. November 2014)

p3bbels schrieb:


> @fstoeckl, Urlaub gemacht oder dort zuhause?
> Ich liebe diese Region und freue mich auf nächtes Jahr. Da wird wieder Urlaub dort gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Sven


Ich habe das Glück dort zu wohnen. Die Region hat wirklich viel zu bieten. Und für Urlauber ist das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis wirklich gut!


----------



## SeppmitS (16. November 2014)

Zwickmühle...


 

Und Sundowner um 14.15 Uhr...


----------



## Steven86 (17. November 2014)

Hier ein paar Fotos von meinem ZR Race 7.0 2014. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, als nächstes werde ich in leichtere Laufräder investieren und auf tubeless wechseln. Ansonsten Top Bike


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2014)

Steven86 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos von meinem ZR Race 7.0 2014. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, als nächstes werde ich in leichtere Laufräder investieren und auf tubeless wechseln. Ansonsten Top Bike



Dachte schon bin der einzige Radon Hardtail Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (17. November 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Dachte schon bin der einzige Radon Hardtail Fahrer



Nein seid ihr nicht 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoermel (17. November 2014)

*Noch ein Hardtail Radler.*


----------



## ghostmuc (17. November 2014)

meins is gerade zu vollgeschlammt um aktuelles Foto zu machen


----------



## Hoermel (17. November 2014)

Noch ein Hardtail


----------



## punki69 (17. November 2014)

...hab auch eins...


----------



## bullswildrush (17. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (17. November 2014)

Hier noch ein H.... HD


----------



## Rubik (17. November 2014)

hier ist auch noch ein Radon-Hardtail.


----------



## psd (17. November 2014)

und zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Fully...


 


 
PS: n Hardtail hab ichauch noch, aller gehört das nicht hier rein...


----------



## CubeChristian (18. November 2014)




----------



## till86 (18. November 2014)

Ron RadOn war vor 3 Wochen mit im Frankreich-Urlaub: LINK
Und am Sonntag stand Spielen im Matsch auf dem Programm!


----------



## BikeTamer (19. November 2014)

mein neues..  braucht mal eine Ausfahrt...


----------



## Tomatchen85 (19. November 2014)

Hier mal ein Skeen!


----------



## stefan86199 (20. November 2014)

Heute morgen geliefert worden, also gleich ma dreckich machen das Ding


----------



## Dominik1982 (20. November 2014)

Schönes Ding. Das neue Swoop 175  7.0?


----------



## stefan86199 (20. November 2014)

Ja richtig, das 7.0 Expert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (20. November 2014)

stefan86199 schrieb:


> Ja richtig, das 7.0 Expert.



da ist jetzt eine 160ger Float drin, oder !?


----------



## stefan86199 (20. November 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> da ist jetzt eine 160ger Float drin, oder !?



Jupp.


----------



## MitchMG (20. November 2014)

Hier wartet ein Swoop auf Fertigstellung. Die Totem mußte heute wegen Maxle Probleme leider zurück geschickt werden.
Dazu warte ich noch auf Steuersatz, Kind Shock Stütze und etwas Alu Bling Bling..... und ne 36-11er Kassette.

Sollte bald soweit sein, aber solange wollte ich mit Fotos nicht warten


----------



## Nezzar (20. November 2014)

Da muss das Steuerlagerspiel aber nochmal einstellen!


----------



## knubbelchen (20. November 2014)

Quatsch,so ist`s Perfekt...


----------



## Kirk69 (20. November 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Dachte schon bin der einzige Radon Hardtail Fahrer



Hab auch ein Hardtail. Radon ZR Race von 2013


----------



## MitchMG (20. November 2014)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Da muss das Steuerlagerspiel aber nochmal einstellen!



kommen Spacer drunter......


----------



## Upgrayedd (20. November 2014)




----------



## Maitre-B (23. November 2014)

Kalt war's, aber schön war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (23. November 2014)

Slide160 8SE after Ride





Cheers
ron


----------



## Hoermel (23. November 2014)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Slide

und schon dreckig.


----------



## kschnecker (23. November 2014)




----------



## ultima88 (23. November 2014)




----------



## marci85 (24. November 2014)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch Bilder von einem Slide Carbon 16''. Mich würde interessieren ob man die Reverb komplett im Sattelrohr versenken kann.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## wayne89 (26. November 2014)

Hier noch ein Skeen von 2014. Erstes Bild beim Biken in den Dolomiten und das zweite mit ein paar nachgerüsteten roten Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senecca (26. November 2014)

Die alten Skeen Rahmen sind schon was feines. Gefallen mir besser als die neuen.


----------



## thomas18193 (30. November 2014)




----------



## edi6800 (1. Dezember 2014)

thomas18193 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 339882


Beim Räumungsverkauf erfolgreich gewesen?


----------



## d2x130 (1. Dezember 2014)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 160.
Nach 7 Jahren Santa Cruz Heckler schon ungewohnt aber richtig gut.
Hatte lange überlegt, ob X01 11fach oder XT,
bin nun aber sehr zufrieden nicht dem Hype gefolgt zu sein.
XT funktioniert, habe auch mit müden Beinen die passende Übersetzung und wird bei Ersatzteilen immer bezahlbar sein.


----------



## fm7775 (2. Dezember 2014)

geiles Bild


----------



## thomas18193 (2. Dezember 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Beim Räumungsverkauf erfolgreich gewesen?


 Nein übers netz bestellt


----------



## ride2befree (3. Dezember 2014)

hier mein Swoop 175 6.0 als ich es bekommen habe..


----------



## ghostmuc (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Fullys gewinnen wieder die Oberhand. Hier nochmal mein ZR 650 7.0.
Krankheitsbeding frisch geputzt und gepflegt, mit paar Umbauten mehr


----------



## MitchMG (4. Dezember 2014)

So, auch mal ein schönes Bild von meiner Neuerwerbung.......
Leider dauert die Sattelstütze noch ein wenig........
und dank einer Menge Alu- und Titanschrauben, konnte ich das Gewicht auch unter 17kg drücken.......
naja wenn die Stütze kommt, ist das wohl wieder dahin.


----------



## punki69 (5. Dezember 2014)

zu deinem zr 650 7.0 hab ich die passenden laufräder.....
...dreckschleuder von tune.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (5. Dezember 2014)

punki69 schrieb:


> zu deinem zr 650 7.0 hab ich die passenden laufräder.....
> ...dreckschleuder von tune.....Anhang anzeigen 340649


bin mit meinen DT auch zufrieden


----------



## punki69 (5. Dezember 2014)

hallo ghostmuc,
es ging ja auch vielmehr um den namen an deinem bike,
gruß punki


----------



## boarderking (5. Dezember 2014)

*Jungfernfahrt!*
*05.12.14*
*Schauinsland*


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geil! 

Und wie fährt es sich? Kannst ja mal bei Gelegenheit einen kleinen Fahrbericht abgeben.


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Dezember 2014)

MitchMG schrieb:


> So, auch mal ein schönes Bild von meiner Neuerwerbung.......
> Leider dauert die Sattelstütze noch ein wenig........
> und dank einer Menge Alu- und Titanschrauben, konnte ich das Gewicht auch unter 17kg drücken.......
> naja wenn die Stütze kommt, ist das wohl wieder dahin.




wow 17kg....liegt das nur an der Totem und dem Daempfer


----------



## MitchMG (5. Dezember 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wow 17kg....liegt das nur an der Totem und dem Daempfer



naja ob 16kg oder 17 kg ist ja egal. Und dann lieber ein Top Fahrwerk und 1kg mehr.  Das merke ich auf Touren eh nicht.
Und kommt ja noch ne Kind Shock dazu.......


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Dezember 2014)

also fuer die 6mm effektive mehr Federweg der Totem, wuerde ich immer bei der Lyrik bleiben und 0,5kg Gewichtsersparniss nehmen
Totem hat gemessene 178mm aber die Lyrik hat gemessene 172mm Federweg !!!
und glaube mir 1 kg mehr oder weniger egal ob 11-12kg oder 16-17kg, das Kilo merkst Du


----------



## MitchMG (6. Dezember 2014)

Naja, das sind die 6mm mehr Federweg, wenn es nicht doch ein wenig mehr sind. Dann ist die Federungs-/Dämpfungscharackteristik doch  was anders. Der Rahmen ist für 180-200mm Gabeln konzipiert, da will ich den vorne nicht noch tiefer machen.
Ich hatte ja bis gestern noch ne Lyrik R2C Air hier rum fliegen.... Ich habe gehofft, dass die Totem eher der Boxxer ähnelt als der Lyrik (Air). Und wurde eigentlich nicht enttäuscht.
Hätte ja auch ne Totem Air nehmen können, wenn Gewicht so wichtig wäre. Oder die Fox36
Dazu hat mich die Totem auch Neu nur 475,- gekostet......
Und da ich vorher  mit nem 18,2 kg Kona rumgerollt bin...... Da war zwar nach 30km Touren ganz schön leer in den Beinen, aber das paßte schon.
Dann geht das hier erst recht.


----------



## Dusius (6. Dezember 2014)

Scheiss auf Gewicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedal-ritter (6. Dezember 2014)

Mein Slide 130 aus 2014


----------



## cemetery (7. Dezember 2014)

Macht immer noch Spaß wie am ersten Tag


----------



## ghostmuc (7. Dezember 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> bin mit meinen DT auch zufrieden


versteh dann nur nicht wie du das mit den Laufrädern meinst


----------



## Icetiger212 (8. Dezember 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Macht immer noch Spaß wie am ersten Tag


Ist das Wildbad?


----------



## cemetery (8. Dezember 2014)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Ist das Wildbad?



Nope. Das im Hintergrund sind die Schienen der Merkurbergbahn


----------



## punki69 (8. Dezember 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> versteh dann nur nicht wie du das mit den Laufrädern meinst


....meine felgen mit tune-naben heißen auch DRECKSCHLEUDER,das ist die gemeinsamkeit mit deinem bike(namen auf dem rahmen);
GRU? PUNKI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (8. Dezember 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Nope. Das im Hintergrund sind die Schienen der Merkurbergbahn



Sieht in Wildbad auch so aus, mit der Brücke und den Gleisen....

Ich hab n Radon Slide Custom aufbau zu verkaufen..... weitere Infos per PM.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Dezember 2014)




----------



## ghostmuc (9. Dezember 2014)

punki69 schrieb:


> ....meine felgen mit tune-naben heißen auch DRECKSCHLEUDER,das ist die gemeinsamkeit mit deinem bike(namen auf dem rahmen);
> GRU? PUNKI




ah, ok. Und ich hab schon gedacht ich wäre kreativ gewesen


----------



## stefan86199 (9. Dezember 2014)

Mal wieder sauber gemacht mein Swoop. Den Winter über werd ich vermutlich eher aufs Canyon zurück greifen, sozusagen war das die Saison-Abschluss-Wäsche  

 


 

Und keine Sorge, ich habe nicht den Hochdruckreiniger benutzt, ich kann nur zuhause nirgendwo vernünftig putzen, deswegen verlege ich das regelmäßig in die Waschhalle bei meinem Arbeitgeber.


----------



## frx_Bender (9. Dezember 2014)

sind das an der Kettenstrebe Abschürfungen?


----------



## SaschaT (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich Putz mit Hochduckreiniger


----------



## Dusius (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich auch, wenn es das nicht mehr aushält brauch ich ein anderes Rad.


----------



## stefan86199 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ein Kollege meinte ich soll die Fahrräder nich mit Hochdruckreiniger putzen, weil der das Wasser auch in sämtliche Lager reindrücken würde. Naja, wie auch immer, für den Hochdruckreiniger müsste ich auch bezahlen  

Ich hab an der Kettenstrebe nichts gesehen...


----------



## Dusius (9. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du das Ding nicht auf die Lager richtest wird da schon nichts passieren, genügend Abstand halte sollte eh klar sein.


----------



## SASCHAru (9. Dezember 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> sind das an der Kettenstrebe Abschürfungen?


an der Stelle reibt die Bremsleitung an der Strebe deshalb hab ich da Isolierklebeband dran gemacht! Der Lack scheint nicht sehr wiederstandsfehig zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (9. Dezember 2014)




----------



## muschi (10. Dezember 2014)

hopsen inclusive

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/uber-gaps-tabels-drops-und-andere.html#more


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (10. Dezember 2014)

© Sebastian Selders Fotografie


----------



## frx_Bender (10. Dezember 2014)

stefan86199 schrieb:


> Ich hab an der Kettenstrebe nichts gesehen...



Ich meinte das "Weiße" an der Kettenstrebe hinter der KeFü. Sieht aber beim zweiten betrachten so aus als müsse das so sein.


----------



## stefan86199 (10. Dezember 2014)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Ich meinte das "Weiße" an der Kettenstrebe hinter der KeFü. Sieht aber beim zweiten betrachten so aus als müsse das so sein.



Achso, das gehört alles zum Kettenstrebenschutz, ich hab den erst besten genommen den ich gefunden hab. Im passenden Dekor zum Rahmen gabs grad nicht.


----------



## Cubinator (11. Dezember 2014)

Mein ZR Race 650B 8.0 hat nun neue Laufräder.... *_* 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Dezember 2014)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> © Sebastian Selders Fotografie



Das Bild ist Top  
Aber leider keine "artgerechte Haltung",dir sollte man den Mountainbike-Schutzverein auf den Hals hetzen, das arme Slide


----------



## ultima88 (11. Dezember 2014)

Als Perfektionist hätte ich mir ja die Mühe gemacht die Decals der Felgen bündig mit denen der Reifen zu legen.


----------



## haekel72 (11. Dezember 2014)

Mit neuem Fox Float X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (11. Dezember 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Als Perfektionist hätte ich mir ja die Mühe gemacht die Decals der Felgen bündig mit denen der Reifen zu legen.



Keine schlechte Idee, aber ein wenig Verbesserungspotential ist ja nie schlecht 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. Dezember 2014)

Was haste mit dem Float CTD gemacht?

Merkst du nen ernst zu nehmenden Unterschied zum Float X?


----------



## johann123 (13. Dezember 2014)

Nach "kleineren" Startschwierigkeiten mit meinem Slide fahre ich es nun endlich in der richtigen Farbe und ohne im Rohr überkreuz liegende Schaltzüge...
Dafür ist die Freude jetzt umso größer und gerade bergab is das Bike im Vergleich zu meinem ZR Race eine  wahre Offenbarung


----------



## DirtyDan87 (13. Dezember 2014)

Mein Swoop in Aktion


----------



## Bike88788 (14. Dezember 2014)

)))


----------



## Hike_O (14. Dezember 2014)

Warte erst mal ab bis du vernünftigere Pedale dran hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heu20 (15. Dezember 2014)

Gestern am Ammersee. Klasse Wetter und eine tolle Tour mit meiner Frau. Gleiches Bike, nur kleiner und in weiss.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## tapfererkrieger (15. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal ein Foto meines Slides:





Habe es am Samstag ein paar mal über den Gurtentrail gejagt, und war fast ausnahmslos begeistert!


----------



## bullswildrush (15. Dezember 2014)

Warum nur fast ?


----------



## tapfererkrieger (15. Dezember 2014)

Weill ab der 3. Abfahrt der Steuersatz und die Umlenkung zu Quitschen angefangen haben.
Nachdem beides auseinander gebaut, gesäubert, gefettet (war alles troken) und zusammen gebaut wurde, war es wieder leise. :-D


----------



## CubeChristian (19. Dezember 2014)




----------



## haekel72 (21. Dezember 2014)

Es Swoopt mal wieder^^
Mit neuem Dämpfer - Heute eingefahren^^


----------



## LaughingBuddha (22. Dezember 2014)

Hier nochmal mein baby 
heute schön bei dauerregen den trail gerockt


----------



## CubeChristian (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## darkJST (22. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt mit klapperfreiem Schaltwerk


----------



## Eric-Draven (22. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

wollte mein Bike und mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.
Knapp 44 Jahre jung, aus der Nähe von Köln.
Bike: RADON Slide 8.0 (2014), erworben im Oktober 2013
Bisher schon einige Sachen modifiziert...
Sattel, Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Bremsbeläge, Shifter, Kassette, Kette, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelklemme, Pedale, Griffe, Wasserträger, Strebenschutz...

Der aktuelle Stand, geputzt und bereit...






In Aktion:


















Wie ihr seht, bin ich nicht der knallharte Downhiller, Freerider, vermutlich nicht mal ein echter S 2- Fahrer...
Dafür bin ich wohl zu alt.
Aber ein wenig Spass auf´m Bike will ich schon noch haben! 

Geniesser-Touren, gerne auf Kilometer angelegt... und persönliche Herausforderungen, that´s it!

Schönen Abend,

Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (23. Dezember 2014)

auch kein downhiller,69er jahrgang,2010er zr-race in aktion.....


----------



## RadonRico (23. Dezember 2014)

So nun ist es soweit erst einmal fertig. 

Umgebaut habe ich: 

- Vorbau 50er Chromag HiFi
- 740 Chromag Lenker 
- RockShox Pike RCT 3
- RockShox Monarch Plus Debonair RC 3
- Ergon SME Sattel
- Hans Dampf in der Super Gravity Mischung 
- DMR Vault Pedale 
- so wie vierteilige Huber Buchsen

Eventuell werde ich noch die Bremsen und die Kurbel änder. 

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden und habe das Gefühl dass wir nur noch hartes Geläuf wollen!  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fstoeckl (23. Dezember 2014)

Kaum zu glauben, dass morgen Weihnachten ist! Im Moment kann das Bike mit auf Skiurlaub. Aber keine Sorge, die Skigebiete sind offen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2014)

Isch krisch echt Plack wenn ich solch grüne Berge seh !
Samstag gehts nach Zell am See


----------



## sinux (24. Dezember 2014)

Zell im See. Da War ich im Sommer auch zum Beiken.
Donnerstag und Freitag soll aber Schnee fallen


----------



## HighFish (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
noch rechtzeitig zum Fest durfte ich gestern mein selbst gemachtes Weihnachtsgeschenk beim Servicepartner abholen und freue mich wie Bolle. Das Slide 27,5 9.0 XM sieht sehr geil aus. Nur dass die Kurbel auf den Bildern auf der Homepage rot aussah und nicht kupfer / orange, daher hatte ich mir auch rote Pedale geordert. Die werden jetzt gegen grüne getauscht, sieht für mich dann stimmiger aus.

Zu mir:
42 Jahre alt, aus Düsseldorf, hab Urzeiten kein Mountainbike mehr gehabt und freue mich jetzt schon auf die umliegenden Wälder und Trails. Und am Samstag wird das Bike wahrscheinlich seiner Bestimmung übergeben.


----------



## MarekTarek (25. Dezember 2014)

Leider eines der wenigen Ausfahrten, seitdem ich das Bike habe.


----------



## tane (26. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Dusius (26. Dezember 2014)

Mein Slide im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (26. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal meins.
Mitlerweile mit neuem Rahmen auch keine Probleme mehr mit dem Knacken vom Steuersatz.
Bisher geändert:
-C-Guide Kettenführung
-203mm Bremsscheibe vorne
-kürzerer Race Face Evolve Vorbau
-Reverb nachgerüstet
-Hans Dampf 2.35 vorne/hinten


----------



## jojo2791 (26. Dezember 2014)

DirtyDan87 schrieb:


> Mein Swoop in Aktion
> Anhang anzeigen 342617 Anhang anzeigen 342613 Anhang anzeigen 342614



Ich finde diese Farb Combi einfach am besten. Kann auch daran liegen das ich dieses Hübsche Rad ebenso besitze =)
Sieht gut aus.

Mfg jojo2791


----------



## Velophilist (27. Dezember 2014)

@Blades
Wie hast du denn die ganzen Aufkleber vom Rahmen bekommen? Ich überlege auch gerade, mein Swoop 175 (auch schwarz eloxiert) davon zu befreien.....


----------



## Blades (27. Dezember 2014)

Die Aufkleber sind noch drauf. Sind glanz schwarze Aufkleber auf matt schwarzem Rahmen in kombination mit schlechter Handykamera.
Sorry das ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## naepster (27. Dezember 2014)

*Wenn der Teufel in einem steckt... * 

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/retrospektive-2014-anterospektive-2015.html#more​


----------



## malben (27. Dezember 2014)

hier auch mal wieder ein Bild von mir. Heute vom Schneefräsen:

Neuste Optimierung: Neuer LRS mit ZTR FlowEx, Hope Pro II Evo und Sapim Speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (27. Dezember 2014)

PowderRide






HappyNewYear


----------



## naepster (27. Dezember 2014)

Familien Urlaub...

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/08/midlife-crisis-kein-problem.html

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/08/you-get-what-you-want-leave-it-or-take.html

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/08/der-berg-ruft-in-den-cottischen.html

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/08/die-cottischen-alpen-ein-nachwort.html


----------



## ron101 (28. Dezember 2014)

Steht von alleine


----------



## Dominik1982 (28. Dezember 2014)

Was ist in der Flasche? Glühwein?


----------



## Guerill0 (28. Dezember 2014)

hier noch ein Bild von Ende September, als sich das Swoop bei 27 Grad sonnen durfte


----------



## Dominik1982 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ahhh der Lago  da kriegt man doch glatt wieder Lust auf Urlaub.


----------



## sgclimber (28. Dezember 2014)




----------



## fissenid (28. Dezember 2014)

Heute mal ein Snowride


----------



## Florian150 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hier ist meins


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hier hats auch geschnäääätl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (29. Dezember 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Mein Slide im Schnee
> Anhang anzeigen 345282Anhang anzeigen 345283





Servus. Bis wieviel Grad minus fährst du noch? Und triffst du dann besondere Maßnahmen am Rad? 

Bin früher mit dem Hardtail bis -4° gefahren aber mit dem Fully bin ich mir nicht sicher!  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hergie (29. Dezember 2014)

Sonne, Schnee und Minusgrade 
Mein Slide 650B Carbon.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Dezember 2014)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Servus. Bis wieviel Grad minus fährst du noch? Und triffst du dann besondere Maßnahmen am Rad?
> 
> Bin früher mit dem Hardtail bis -4° gefahren aber mit dem Fully bin ich mir nicht sicher!


Also bei uns warens -7° aufm Berg.


----------



## SaschaT (29. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Dusius (29. Dezember 2014)

Also ich fahre immer wenn ich Lust habe, Temperatur keine Ahnung, das Bike muss das ab können sonst will ich ein anderes


----------



## KurvenCruiser (29. Dezember 2014)

Leider nur mit Handy aufgenommen aber erste richtige Fahrt mit meinem neuen Radon Swoop 190 9.0  <3 echt ein hammer Teil


----------



## frx_Bender (29. Dezember 2014)

Heute auch im Schnee gespielt..


----------



## Chillout_KA (31. Dezember 2014)

Unsere Radons im Wintermodus (Slide 125 SL DIVA & Slide 125 SL 7.1)


----------



## Herr_Biernot (31. Dezember 2014)

Mein Slide 125 8.0 im Wald bei Darmstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillout_KA (31. Dezember 2014)

is das bild älter oder hats bei euch echt kein schnee


----------



## help (31. Dezember 2014)

Komme auch  gerade von meiner letzten Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr zurück. 
Es war ziemlich rutschig, musste paar mal ziemlich zaubern^^

Hier ein paar Handy-Schnappschüsse:


----------



## punki69 (31. Dezember 2014)

hallo help,fahre zum erstenmal ice spikes pro von schwalbe bei diesem wetter,geiler scheiß,....
gruß punki


----------



## RadonRico (31. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal nen paar Ältere Bilder von meinem ZR Race. Es war echt nen tolles Bike!!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighFish (1. Januar 2015)

Soooo, es ist vollbracht. Nachdem die Pedale jetzt auch in der passenderen Farbe kamen, konnte ich mein Slide 9.0 XM und mich endlich mal einsauen. Kein Kommentar zum Zefal Schutzblech hinten. Sieht nicht schön aus, das weiß ich. Und habe festgestellt, dass es auch nicht wirklich viel abfängt. Der Rucksack und mein Rücken sind trotzdem dreckig. Wie sind so die Erfahrungen mit dem Buttsaver?


----------



## frx_Bender (1. Januar 2015)

die Schutzbleche bringen alle nix! Investier dein Geld lieber in eine ordentliche wasserdichte Jacke + Hose, z.B. Hose Endura MT500 Spray, vorne atmungsaktiv und hinten wasserdicht. Und für den Rucksack so nen Überzieher, die sind aber bei den guten Teilen meist dabei (bei mir Deuter Transalp 30 und Ergon BA3 Evo).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 292679 (1. Januar 2015)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> die Schutzbleche bringen alle nix! Investier dein Geld lieber in eine ordentliche wasserdichte Jacke + Hose, z.B. Hose Endura MT500 Spray, vorne atmungsaktiv und hinten wasserdicht. Und für den Rucksack so nen Überzieher, die sind aber bei den guten Teilen meist dabei (bei mir Deuter Transalp 30 und Ergon BA3 Evo).



vorne empfiehlt sich ein MudGuard,  klein und unauffällig, hält aber das Meiste ab... 

Diese Elektro-Post wurde aus glücklichen, freischwingenden Elektronen aus natürlicher Kupferdraht-Haltung erzeugt


----------



## tane (1. Januar 2015)

die wirksamkeit von schutzblechen läßt sich recht gut vorhersagen: tangente v ihren endpunkten an die reifen


----------



## Chillout_KA (1. Januar 2015)

Gutes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen


----------



## help (1. Januar 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> hallo help,fahre zum erstenmal ice spikes pro von schwalbe bei diesem wetter,geiler scheiß,....
> gruß punki


Danke, aber lohnt sich nicht wirklich für die paar mal wo ich im Schnee unterwegs bin. Im Winter bleibe ich dann lieber beim Skifahren.


----------



## jewadi (1. Januar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> November in kurzen Hosen, Swoop  Rules



Wo ist das? Sieht super aus!


----------



## haekel72 (1. Januar 2015)

Förleberg  Blick zum Trifels Annweiler Pfalz


----------



## Landser (2. Januar 2015)

Swoop 7.0 Expert... Frisch aus der Kiste


----------



## help (2. Januar 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> Swoop 7.0 Expert... Frisch aus der Kiste


Das Päckchen war ja größer wie der Christbaum


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Januar 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> Swoop 7.0 Expert... Frisch aus der Kiste


Funktioniert bei Dir der vordere Umwerfer?


----------



## Landser (4. Januar 2015)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei Dir der vordere Umwerfer?



Ja... Einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baude (6. Januar 2015)

Läuft wieder rund


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Januar 2015)

Ein Handy Foto meines Slide X01 mit Karbon Unterrohrschutz:


----------



## jewadi (6. Januar 2015)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Ein Handy Foto meines Slide X01 mit Karbon Unterrohrschutz:



Richtig chices Rad !  Ich muss noch 3 Wochen warten... Ist das Bild mit Handy gemacht? Wo hast Du den Unterrohrschutz und den Kurbelschutz her?


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Januar 2015)

jewadi schrieb:


> Richtig chices Rad !  Ich muss noch 3 Wochen warten... Ist das Bild mit Handy gemacht? Wo hast Du den Unterrohrschutz und den Kurbelschutz her?



Freu dich drauf, das Rad ist top 
Jup leider nur ein Handybild, da ich unterwegs war.

Kurbelschutz gibt es z.B hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Kurbeln/Kurbel-Zubehoer/Crank-Boots-Kurbel-Guards.html

Den Unterrohrschutz habe ich selber laminiert aus ca. 3-4 Schichten Karbongewebe:






gruss schiltrac


----------



## wurstikal (7. Januar 2015)

Leicht modifiziert und fast bereit für den Frühling. Umgebaut auf 1x10 mit One up 42T Ritzel, Shimano Saint Bremse und einigen blauen Akzenten, fehlt noch ein Sattel mit etwas blau, aber sonst quasi fertig  wenns jetzt noch etwas leichter wäre


----------



## lepo (9. Januar 2015)

mein slide im sommer auf tour.Im winter wird nur gewartet und modifiziert


----------



## Deleted 135489 (11. Januar 2015)

Hier mein neues Slide  


 
 Und hier nach einem Nightride


----------



## Beach90 (12. Januar 2015)

Dank 27,5 rollt es sehr angenehm in der Ebene. Bergab hats nen rassigen Spieltrieb. Ich denke da wird mit dem Bike so einiges mehr möglich sein. An das tiefe Tretlager muss ich mich aber erst noch gewöhnen. Da ich dieses Jahr 8 Transalpes guiden werde, war mir eine 2 Fach Kurbel wichtig. Zusammen mit der absenkbaren Pike kann ich damit auch beruhig die Alpenpässe hochkurbeln.






Und Aaaaaaction


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Januar 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Dank 27,5 rollt es sehr angenehm in der Ebene. Bergab hats nen rassigen Spieltrieb. Ich denke da wird mit dem Bike so einiges mehr möglich sein. An das tiefe Tretlager muss ich mich aber erst noch gewöhnen. Da ich dieses Jahr 8 Transalpes guiden werde, war mir eine 2 Fach Kurbel wichtig. Zusammen mit der absenkbaren Pike kann ich damit auch beruhig die Alpenpässe hochkurbeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trialakadamie Windeck ist ein heisser Tipp für alle, die vor dem Bike Kauf nochmal die Bikes ausführlich testen wollen. Nicht weit weg vom Radon Megastore Bonn und wir erstatten im Megastore bis zu 50,- auf die Leihgebühr oder Kursgebühr bei Kauf eines 2015er Radon Bikes!!! Somit ist meist ein halber Tag testen im Gelände kostenlos....
Aber unbeding Leihquittung mitbringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (13. Januar 2015)

Mein 2014er Black Sin


----------



## Ottmar0815 (14. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,


so - ich bin seit Oktober 2014 auch Besitzer eines Radon-Swoops 190 7.0 - und wie man auf dem bild erkennen kann stolz wie Bolle 
Es ist das erste Rad seitdem mir vor 6 Jahren mein Ghost Fr Northshore 800 geklaut wurde und ich bin vollstens Zufrieden. Das Rad wird im Früjahr noch ein bissel tourentauglicher gemacht uind vor allem mit leichteren und stabileren Laufrädern ausgerüstet - diese kommen im Freeride-Bereich schnell an Ihre Grenzen. 


Also, Jungs und Mädels von Radon - gut gemacht 


Viele Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## ders (14. Januar 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350536
> ...Das Rad wird im Früjahr noch ein bissel tourentauglicher gemacht uind vor allem mit leichteren und stabileren Laufrädern ausgerüstet - diese kommen im Freeride-Bereich schnell an Ihre Grenzen.


also bei mir macht das Rad so einiges mit, schnelle Downhillpassagen, unsaubere Drops aus ca. 1,8m ins Flat etc und die Laufräder haben bisher alles ausgehalten. Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesen gemacht?


----------



## haekel72 (14. Januar 2015)

lepo schrieb:


> mein slide im sommer auf tour.Im winter wird nur gewartet und modifiziert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ottmar0815 (14. Januar 2015)

Hi,

es ist nicht so das die Laufräder instabil oder für leichtes Freeriden nicht ausgelegtsind - jedoch leidet die Felge nunmal mehr als  andere Laufräder - irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen. Mal andersrum - die Felge kommt schneller an ihre Grenzen als andere, die dabei auch noch leichter sind. Ich hab davon schon eine zerstört und seitdem fehlt ein wenig das Grundvertrauen  - und zu schwer sind mir die Dinger auch.


----------



## Rheinbacher79 (14. Januar 2015)

Geparkt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (15. Januar 2015)

ich frage mich warum man mit einen Bikepark Gerät Touren fahren möchte??


----------



## souldriver (15. Januar 2015)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> ich frage mich warum ich mit einen Bikepark gerät Touren fahren möchte??


Und antwortest du dir auch?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2015)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> ich frage mich warum ich mit einen Bikepark gerät Touren fahren möchte??



Man kann ja eine Tour im Bikepark machen


----------



## Ottmar0815 (15. Januar 2015)

Ganz einfach, weil das Rad es kann - dazu benötigt es jedoch nen Fahrer mit nem ausreichendem Horizont, der sich im Vorfeld gut genug informiert und dabei in Erfahrung bringt, das Radon ein solch tollen freerider gebaut hat, der sogar ausreichend Tourentauglich ist, so dass er nicht für jeden Kilometer das Auto packen muss, sondern ohne allzu große Anstrengung zum einige Kilometer entfernten Park, Trail etc. Radeln kann.


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Januar 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es ist nicht so das die Laufräder instabil oder für leichtes Freeriden nicht ausgelegtsind - jedoch leidet die Felge nunmal mehr als  andere Laufräder - irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen. Mal andersrum - die Felge kommt schneller an ihre Grenzen als andere, die dabei auch noch leichter sind. Ich hab davon schon eine zerstört und seitdem fehlt ein wenig das Grundvertrauen  - und zu schwer sind mir die Dinger auch.


Also wenn die Laufräder dir zu Instabil sind wird es schwierig sind Baugleich zu der DH Räder.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Ottmar0815 (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Bodo,

das ist sehr interessant - der Hersteller äußerte sich mir gegenüber anders (nun gut, wahrscheinlich damit ich mir noch nen Satz teurere  kaufe  - auf weitere Nachfrage wurde mir  von eurer Service-Hotline bestätigt, das die Laufräder nicht wirklich Freeridetauglich sind, wenns ans wirklich grobe geht.
Das eine Felge bei mir geschwächelt hat kann sicherlich ein Einzelfall bzw. eine Ausnahme sein. Mann steckt ja nicht drin im Material.

Am WE gehts wieder in den Harz, falls Probleme auftreten, werde ich berichten.

Grüße

Ottmar


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Januar 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil das Rad es kann - dazu benötigt es jedoch nen Fahrer mit nem ausreichendem Horizont, der sich im Vorfeld gut genug informiert und dabei in Erfahrung bringt, das Radon ein solch tollen freerider gebaut hat, der sogar ausreichend Tourentauglich ist, so dass er nicht für jeden Kilometer das Auto packen muss, sondern ohne allzu große Anstrengung zum einige Kilometer entfernten Park, Trail etc. Radeln kann.


Hallo,
bitte Alle ruhiges Blut bewahren. Man kann mit dem 190 auch mal Strecke zurück legen, wenngleich hier die DH-tauglichkeit deutlich überwiegt. Wir werden kein Serienrad auf die Beine stellen können, daß nicht (je nach Fahrergeschmack) Möglichkeiten zum tunen oofen lässt. Mal ehrlich, sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig.
Wir freuen uns immer, wenn Rider, die sich viel mit ihrem Sport beschäftigen unsere Bikes gut finden, denn das ist die höchste Messlatte. Die Felgen sind wirklich super stabil, da möchten wir Dir alle Sorgen nehmen. Vielleicht hatte die Felge, die Du früher einmal zerstört hattest zu wenig Spannung oder sonst einen Fehler. Dennoch ist gewichtsmäßig sicherlich noch was drin. Jeder darf doch so tunen, wie er möchte. Wir wünschen Dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike und sei weiterhin Stolz wie Bolle!!!!


----------



## Ottmar0815 (16. Januar 2015)

Bin noch nie ruhiger gewesen - habe den Kommentar mit einem ausgeglichenen Grinsen auf den Lippen geschrieben 

Danke für die weitere Aufklärung was die Laufräder betrifft - und Spaß werd ich haben mit eurem bike...

Geh jetzt wieder Meditieren - Ohm.........


----------



## LaughingBuddha (16. Januar 2015)

Hier mal wieder mein geliebtes Swoop 190 7.0  


 

 

 


Änderungen: schaltröllchen plus schraube, kettenblattschrauben, Steuersatz plus Kappe und schraube, bowdenzugschraube, griffe und schicke gabelaufkleber


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Januar 2015)

also ich fahre die selben Felgen seit 3 Jahren in meinem Morewood Izimu und an denen ist nix ausser Farbkratzer 
Saalbach, Vinchgau, Winterberg ect.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (16. Januar 2015)

Hey, 

gut zu hören, dann scheint mit meiner Felge tatsächlich etwas nicht ganz i.O. gewesen zu sein.
Danke für die Info


----------



## MarioFitLine (17. Januar 2015)

Hier mal mein Black Sin 29 10.0 SL in 20'


----------



## MarioFitLine (17. Januar 2015)

Hier kann man es besser sehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/img_0426-jpg.351293/


----------



## ron101 (17. Januar 2015)

Slide 160 8SE
Von Heute Morgen.





Cheers
ron


----------



## Frankster (18. Januar 2015)

hier ist meins…


----------



## Rubik (18. Januar 2015)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Hardtail.


----------



## ron101 (18. Januar 2015)

Slide 160 8Se





Cheers
ron


----------



## MTPler (18. Januar 2015)

Heute mal durch den Wald geschlichen......

und siehe da, ein Swoop in freier Wildbahn!! Habs natürlich gleich erlegt (mit Foto )


----------



## Ottmar0815 (19. Januar 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage - was ist den mit dem Swoop 210? 


Aus dem Programm genommen? Ausverkauft? Kommt ein neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Januar 2015)

Hi,

keine Angst - es ist zwar derzeit ausverkauft, wird aber bald in neuen Farben und zwei Ausstattungsvarianten kommen, siehe http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/ > ganz unten.

Sobald uns ein Fotomuster erreicht, werden wir dieses schnellstmöglich ablichten und online stellen. Bis dahin ist also noch ein wenig Geduld gefragt 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Ottmar0815 (19. Januar 2015)

Alles klar - mein Kollege war schon ganz traurig 

Und noch zwei  letzte Fragen

1. Mein Swoop 190 7.0 wird mit Laufrädern verkauft, auf denen groß "TUBELESS" steht.
Gestern habe ich feststellen müssen das das rad jedoch mit Schlauch ausgeliefert wird, dank einer Panne mitten im wald - und kein Ersatzschlauch dabei, da ja tubeless 

Ist das bewußt von euch so ausgeliefert?
Bitte weist auf eurer HP darauf in, das die Räder mit Schlauch ausgeliefert werden.


2. Gestern ist mir bei den ersten Downhills aufegefallen, das das Swoop 190 7.0 vorne sehr flach baut, insbesondere bei weiten Sprüngen ist das spürbar. Dies muss ich in jedem Fall irgendwie in den Griff bekommen. Doppelbrücke ist ja ohne Probleme für den Rahmen zugelassen und umsetzbar - gibt es hierbei irgendwelche Restriktionen die ich zu beachten habe. sind nur bestimmte gabeln für das Rad zugelassen?

LG


----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. Januar 2015)

Ein Schlauch, Tubeless oder nicht, sollte jeder der auf Tour geht dabei haben!!!
Und,
ein Doppelbrückengabel macht das Bike ja NOCH Tourentauchlicher.......


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Januar 2015)

Nur weil tubeless drauf steht, ist noch lange nicht tubeless drin. Reifen können tubeless-ready sein, ebenso Felgen, und das steht dann meistens auch drauf auf den Teilen. Aber ob es dann auch wirklich tubeless aufgebaut wurde, musst du der Produktbeschreibung des Rades entnehmen. Und das dürfte in den allermeisten Fällen eben nicht so sein.

Übrigens nehme ich auch bei tubeless immer einen Ersatzschlauch mit. Wenn dir der Reifen bei einer verbockten Landung von der Felge gezogen wird (schon passiert) oder du dir die Seitenwand aufschlitzt (auch schon passiert), dann bringt dir tubeless meistens auch nichts mehr, dann muss ein Schlauch rein.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Januar 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Alles klar - mein Kollege war schon ganz traurig
> 
> Und noch zwei  letzte Fragen
> 
> ...



Hi,

unsere Räder werden alle mit Schlauch ausgeliefert, der Hinweis auf der Felge (oder auch auf dem Reifen) bedeutet nur, dass dieser Tubeless fähig ist. Für einen Umbau benötigt man i.d.R. (je nach Hersteller) Felgenband, Ventil und Dichtmilch. Ob Tubeless oder mit Schlauch ist generell Geschmacksache: viele bevorzugen die Tubeless Variante, um einen geringeren Druck fahren zu können. Da Dichtmilch aber nicht lange lagerfähig ist und gewechselt werden muss, werden unsere Bikes mit der Schlauch-Variante ausgeliefert.

Bzgl. des Umbaus auf eine Doppelbrückengabel kannst Du das das Swoop 210er als "großen Bruder" ansehen - da der Hauptrahmen baugleich ist, kann die gleiche Gabel wie am 210er verbaut werden.

Gruß, 

Andi


----------



## Ottmar0815 (19. Januar 2015)

Perfekt  ;-)


danke fürs flotte Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (19. Januar 2015)

mein slide 150 8.0 anfang 2014 mit ersten farblichen änderungen.Das teil bähmt so geil. Mittlerweile mit ner zee und bald in neuer gestallt


----------



## BjoernMacManama (19. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es hier 2 Meter Leute die ein 29er xl Slide ihr eigen nennen? Passt das noch?

Lg Björn


----------



## lordbritannia (20. Januar 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> gibt es hier 2 Meter Leute die ein 29er xl Slide ihr eigen nennen? Passt das noch?
> 
> Lg Björn


Ich bin 1,92m und fahre das Slide 29 9.0 mit 22" Rahmengröße, da geht noch einiges...


----------



## BjoernMacManama (20. Januar 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,92m und fahre das Slide 29 9.0 mit 22" Rahmengröße, da geht noch einiges...



Ich hab 201cm und n 97er Schritt. Deswegen wollte ich hier mal nach Erfahrungswerten fragen, ist ja doch immer gut ne Meinung von großen gleichgesinnten zu haben. Fährst du das 2015er Modell? Ich hoffe es passt mir. Fahre die Tage mal hin. Finde Preis/Leistung einfach unglaublich stark.

Lg


----------



## lordbritannia (20. Januar 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Ich hab 201cm und n 97er Schritt. Deswegen wollte ich hier mal nach Erfahrungswerten fragen, ist ja doch immer gut ne Meinung von großen gleichgesinnten zu haben. Fährst du das 2015er Modell? Ich hoffe es passt mir. Fahre die Tage mal hin. Finde Preis/Leistung einfach unglaublich stark.
> 
> Lg


das muss passen, meine Sattelstütze ist nicht ganz raus und ich habe ein kleineren Vorbau montiert. Du passt da locker drauf....


----------



## Didde (20. Januar 2015)

Hi lordbritannia,

das Bike möchte ich mir auch zulegen - Probefahrt steht bald bevor =)
Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Slide posten - würde mich mal stark interessieren wie das von den Rahmenproportionen aussieht
DANKE vorab

Gruß
Ben


----------



## lordbritannia (20. Januar 2015)

Didde schrieb:


> Hi lordbritannia,
> 
> das Bike möchte ich mir auch zulegen - Probefahrt steht bald bevor =)
> Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Slide posten - würde mich mal stark interessieren wie das von den Rahmenproportionen aussieht
> ...


siehe thread...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-pike-im-radon-slide-130-9-0-sl.716900/


----------



## Didde (20. Januar 2015)

Danke, dann war ich falsch - ich dachte es geht um das 2015er
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-29-9.0-238490
Schade


----------



## Romarius (21. Januar 2015)

bis Ende letzter Woche gings eignetlich noch recht hervorragend bis 1300m. Wieso mag eigentlich keiner mit?
(btw: Die Wanderer sind im Winter immer wesentlich entspannter und finden Radfahrer dann ziemlich kuhle Hunde und freuen sich auf einen Plausch.)


----------



## darkJST (21. Januar 2015)

BjoernMacManama schrieb:


> Ich hab 201cm und n 97er Schritt. Deswegen wollte ich hier mal nach Erfahrungswerten fragen, ist ja doch immer gut ne Meinung von großen gleichgesinnten zu haben. Fährst du das 2015er Modell? Ich hoffe es passt mir. Fahre die Tage mal hin. Finde Preis/Leistung einfach unglaublich stark.
> 
> Lg



Bin zwar "nur" 193, hab jedoch auch ne 97er Schrittlänge, zumindest beim 2012er Slide ist da noch jede Menge platz zum Sattelstütze ausziehen, da der 22'' Rahmen recht hoch baut. Hab auch nen kürzeren Vorbau und nen breiteren Lenker draufgemacht.

@Romarius, du wohnst leider zu weit weg von mir, ich such auch noch einen zum mitfahren/nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (21. Januar 2015)

Also ich bin 188cm  und habe auch nen 22" rahmen,für touren geil,allerdings ist er mir auf trails schon ein wenig gross   hab deswegen  nen 20" geordert


----------



## BjoernMacManama (21. Januar 2015)

Hi zusammen,

Danke euch. Die Tage dann Iwann auch mal mit Bilder hier. Slide in 22" passt mir. Bin ick froh. Yippyyayehjjjj


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Januar 2015)

Romarius schrieb:


> bis Ende letzter Woche gings eignetlich noch recht hervorragend bis 1300m. Wieso mag eigentlich keiner mit?
> (btw: Die Wanderer sind im Winter immer wesentlich entspannter und finden Radfahrer dann ziemlich kuhle Hunde und freuen sich auf einen Plausch.)



Hi!

Wo ist das? Sieht einladend aus.


----------



## naepster (23. Januar 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/max-und-michi-und-der-dieb.html#more


​


----------



## Romarius (23. Januar 2015)

@Rothaarsteiger  Innsbruck. Derzeit aber Schnee, leider (weil weiter oben der Schnee ziemlich mies ist gerade ).


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Januar 2015)

Romarius schrieb:


> @Rothaarsteiger  Innsbruck. Derzeit aber Schnee, leider (weil weiter oben der Schnee ziemlich mies ist gerade ).



Klasse! Die Stadt gefällt mir schon jetzt, ohne bisher dort gewesen zu sein. Sollte ich dringend nachholen.


----------



## Landser (23. Januar 2015)

So, Gabel meines Swoop 175 Expert mal farblich gepimpt und Travel auf 170mm...
Gewogen: 14,4kg mit Pedalen .... 18"... ist ok


----------



## BoPeeP (23. Januar 2015)

Dann noch das unnötige/hässliche Gedöns an der Gabel ab und du bist bei 14,2 Kg.


----------



## boarderking (24. Januar 2015)

das Vorderrad sieht durch die Gabel auf dem Bild größer aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Januar 2015)

ist ja auch das Swoop Expert mit 27'5 Zoll vorne


----------



## Landser (24. Januar 2015)

Offensichtlich sieht man es wenigstens.... Ob ich es auch beim fahren merke?
Ich werde berichten ....


----------



## Derivator22 (25. Januar 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350536
> 
> Moinsen,
> 
> ...



Wie groß bist du denn und was hat das Rad für eine Rahmengröße?
Wollte mir nämlich auch eines zulegen und bin selbst 1,92m. Bei dir sieht das Verhältnis von Rad zu Fahrer ein klein wenig ungünstig aus, könnte aber auch am Winkel der Kamera liegen?!


----------



## punki69 (25. Januar 2015)

brunnenpfad-

 

 

 wintertour mit traildog anuk............


----------



## MarcZ86 (25. Januar 2015)

Heute in Wiesbaden am Neroberg Ne schlammige Runde gedreht, nicht nur Radons aufm Bild aber immerhin 2


----------



## ron101 (25. Januar 2015)

Heute mal wieder geslidet :




Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (25. Januar 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn und was hat das Rad für eine Rahmengröße?
> Wollte mir nämlich auch eines zulegen und bin selbst 1,92m. Bei dir sieht das Verhältnis von Rad zu Fahrer ein klein wenig ungünstig aus, könnte aber auch am Winkel der Kamera liegen?!


Moin. Bin 1.93 groß und du musst in jedem fall nen L Rahmen nehmen.  Und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast bau dir gleich ne boxxer world cup ein damit die Front etwas höher kommt. Sonst ist echt anstrengend weil man fast nen Buckel macht. Insgesammt ist das Rad auch in L eher ''klein'' was zum spielen einlädt. Die Rahmenlänge passt gut. 

Gruß Ottmar


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank, Ottmar! Ich werde es einmal testen, aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass es in die Test-Auswahl kommt


----------



## Eisbein (28. Januar 2015)

gibts gar keinen "radon in aktion" thread?

Swoop 175, letzte woche i.wann mal.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. Januar 2015)

@Eisbein...sooooo kann man ja eine Wintertour genießen.

Ride on!!!!!


----------



## lepo (28. Januar 2015)

brrrrrrr un dann mit 3/4 hose,aber nur die harten kommen in den garten


----------



## morituri (28. Januar 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> So, Gabel meines Swoop 175 Expert mal farblich gepimpt und Travel auf 170mm...
> Gewogen: 14,4kg mit Pedalen .... 18"... ist ok


Kannst du was sagen wie sichs mit 170mm Travel bergauf fährt?


----------



## Frankster (28. Januar 2015)

was meint Ihr denn warum er sich Eisbein nennt ;-)


----------



## bikextrem1964 (28. Januar 2015)

Lange Hosen werden ÜBERBEWERTET!!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (28. Januar 2015)

ich hatte die lange hose an. Fotografen haben es halt nicht immer leicht


----------



## ghostmuc (28. Januar 2015)

Schneefräse statt Dreckschleuder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. Januar 2015)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Lange Hosen werden ÜBERBEWERTET!!!!!



Lange Hosen harmonieren einfach nicht mit Protektoren. Hauptsache, die Gelenke bleiben warm... : )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2015)

WATT IS MIT BILDERRRRRRRR IHR QUATSCHKÖPFE ? 
Könnt ja meinen man wäre hier im Ladys Forum 
Slide 150 10.0 im Sinkflug !


----------



## psd (28. Januar 2015)

Da das Wetter ja gerade nicht unbedingt zum fahren einlädt und ich eh nur zu Hause bin wenn es dunkel ist habe ich mal ein bisschen gespielt...




























War spontan, deshalb ist es auch nicht ganz sauber...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2015)

Kannst demnächst für Radon die Produktfotos machen


----------



## Frankster (28. Januar 2015)

Ich war heute unterwegs… mein Hund liebt das Bike genau so wie ich


----------



## bik3rid3r (28. Januar 2015)

@psd
Da mag aber jmd sein Rad 
Sehen wirklich aus wie ausm hochglanzkatalog.


----------



## Rubik (28. Januar 2015)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht anders.  

@ghostmuc 
Ein ZR Race mit Fox Gabel? 
Wars nicht vorher eins von RS?


----------



## ghostmuc (28. Januar 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht anders.
> 
> @ghostmuc
> Ein ZR Race mit Fox Gabel?
> Wars nicht vorher eins von RS?



was meinst ?
Is die Gabel die im 2014er drin war. Bin mit der eigentlich zufrieden. Sonst is sehr viel umgebaut, kann ja mal auflisten wenns dich interessiert


----------



## Rubik (28. Januar 2015)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> was meinst ?
> Is die Gabel die im 2014er drin war. Bin mit der eigentlich zufrieden. Sonst is sehr viel umgebaut, kann ja mal auflisten wenns dich interessiert



Sorry, dachte bei Zr Race wären die ab Werk verbauten Gabeln von RS. 

Die Bremse mit den Bremsscheiben würde mich interessieren. Von? Typ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (28. Januar 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Sorry, dachte bei Zr Race wären die ab Werk verbauten Gabeln von RS.
> 
> Die Bremse mit den Bremsscheiben würden mich interessieren. Von? Typ?



Nur beim 8.0, das is ein 7.0
Bremse ist Mischmasch, SLX mit Sram Guide Scheiben. Top Mix, funzt super


----------



## Rubik (28. Januar 2015)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Nur beim 8.0, das is ein 7.0
> Bremse ist Mischmasch, SLX mit Sram Guide Scheiben. Top Mix, funzt super



Okay, danke. 
Möchte meine Elixier 1 baldig ersetzen.


----------



## frx_Bender (29. Januar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Slide 150 10.0 im Sinkflug !



ich dachte immer du hast das grüne 150er 8.0?? Hast du etwa aufgerüstet??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2015)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> ich dachte immer du hast das grüne 150er 8.0?? Hast du etwa aufgerüstet??


 
Joup das fahre ich auch noch, das da ist ein Herr welcher mich begleitete.


----------



## frx_Bender (29. Januar 2015)

..und habt ihr mal die Bikes gestauscht? Merkt man den preislichen Unterschied?


----------



## Landser (29. Januar 2015)

morituri schrieb:


> Kannst du was sagen wie sichs mit 170mm Travel bergauf fährt?


Sobald es zeitlich klappt, mache ich die erste Probefahrt, evtl. am WE...
Werde dann berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (30. Januar 2015)

Bilder?


----------



## haekel72 (30. Januar 2015)

Schöne Bilder hier aber sagt mal: HABT IHR KEINE ARBEIT? , komme einfach nicht zum Biken - Schei.. Winterdienst!
Dann eins vom Vor-Winter^^


----------



## punki69 (31. Januar 2015)

...gerade von der schneetour mit meinem trailhund zurückgekommen.....


----------



## ghostmuc (31. Januar 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...gerade von der schneetour mit meinem trailhund zurückgekommen.....Anhang anzeigen 355789 Anhang anzeigen 355790 Anhang anzeigen 355791


lässt dich ja vom Hund ziehen


----------



## punki69 (31. Januar 2015)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> lässt dich ja vom Hund ziehen


....aber nur bergab.....


----------



## DH9 (1. Februar 2015)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Ein Handy Foto meines Slide X01 mit Karbon Unterrohrschutz:


Wie hat bei dir der Monteur gearbeitet? Alles tip top? Bei mir war die Kurbelschraube mit gefülten 5Nm angezogen... Für jemaden, der sich nicht auskennt kann dies fatale Folgen haben und mit einem Defekt des Pressfitlagers enden oder noch schlimmer Beschädigungen am Rahmen hervorrufen... Naja, das ist wohl normal, dass man alles nochmal kontrollieren muss... (in der Regel kauft sich ja auch keinLaie so ein edles bike.


----------



## Landser (1. Februar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Wie hat bei dir der Monteur gearbeitet? Alles tip top? Bei mir war die Kurbelschraube mit gefülten 5Nm angezogen... Für jemaden, der sich nicht auskennt kann dies fatale Folgen haben und mit einem Defekt des Pressfitlagers enden oder noch schlimmer Beschädigungen am Rahmen hervorrufen... Naja, das ist wohl normal, dass man alles nochmal kontrollieren muss... (in der Regel kauft sich ja auch keinLaie so ein edles bike.


War bei meinem Swoop genauso, aber ich habe mich eh zunächst mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel bewaffnet. War auch gut so.


----------



## DH9 (1. Februar 2015)

Landser schrieb:


> War bei meinem Swoop genauso, aber ich habe mich eh zunächst mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel bewaffnet. War auch gut so.


danke fuer die info...


----------



## Schiltrac (1. Februar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Wie hat bei dir der Monteur gearbeitet? Alles tip top? Bei mir war die Kurbelschraube mit gefülten 5Nm angezogen... Für jemaden, der sich nicht auskennt kann dies fatale Folgen haben und mit einem Defekt des Pressfitlagers enden oder noch schlimmer Beschädigungen am Rahmen hervorrufen... Naja, das ist wohl normal, dass man alles nochmal kontrollieren muss... (in der Regel kauft sich ja auch keinLaie so ein edles bike.



Bei mir waren alle Anzugsmomente soweit in Ordnung, wollte eigentlich noch die Gabel ausbauen und auf genügend Fett an den Lagern checken, aber nachdem ich für die Pedalmontage das Fett an allen Stellen des Bikes zusammenklauben konnte, denke ich, dass dort auch genug fett ist xD

Bei mir ist aber eine Speiche das Vorderrades verbogen bzw hat einen kleine Knick. Radon wird das bezahlen, nur leider schafft es mein Bikehändler ums Eck nicht so eine DT-Swiss Spline Speiche aufzutreiben. Seit über einem Monat

Naja fahren kann man trotzdem


----------



## Nezzar (1. Februar 2015)

Mein Slide nach einem (ungewollt) kurzem Ausritt. Der geneigte Betrachter kann erkennen, warum die Ausfahrt so kurz war 

 

Genug Dreck haben aber trotzdem sowohl das Rad als auch ich abgekriegt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (1. Februar 2015)

Kein Kettenschloss dabei?
Bergauf oder bergab passiert?


----------



## Nezzar (1. Februar 2015)

Nee, ich hab benutz immer Nietstifte. Normalerweise hab ich auch immer welche dabei, aber heute nicht, weil ich gestern nach der Reinigung halt welche brauchte und die deshalb nicht im Rucksack hatte. Die Vermutung liegt nah, dass mir gestern beim Schließen der Kette wohl irgendein Fehler unterlaufen ist.
Das ganze ist auf ebener Strecke passiert, während kaum Last auf der Kette war, komischerweise. Also niemand zu Schaden gekommen, außer ein paar Tieren, die ich wohl mit meiner Flucherei verstört hab


----------



## Derivator22 (1. Februar 2015)

Musst du halt eben schneller treten. Durch den Turbineneffekt kommt man schon voran... irgendwann, irgendwie


----------



## danie-dani (1. Februar 2015)

Heut mal meinen Eimer bewegt, bin schwer begeistern mit 1x10 Antrieb und neuen Lagern...


----------



## Ottmar0815 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo,


hab mir eine Boxxer R2C2 gekauft - und nun die Frage an die Spezialisten. Ich habe folgenden Steuersatz Acros AZX tapererd, und die neue Gabel hat einen 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. Welchen Adapter bzw. welches Reduzierstück muss ich verwenden? 


Besten Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## ders (1. Februar 2015)

Ottmar0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> hab mir eine Boxxer R2C2 gekauft - und nun die Frage an die Spezialisten. Ich habe folgenden Steuersatz Acros AZX tapererd, und die neue Gabel hat einen 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. Welchen Adapter bzw. welches Reduzierstück muss ich verwenden?
> ...


falscher thread... ich habe den hier in benutzung.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...AiX-22-AiX-24-AX-06-AZ-55-AZ-56-Ai-52-p29429/


----------



## ghostmuc (2. Februar 2015)

DH9 schrieb:


> Wie hat bei dir der Monteur gearbeitet? Alles tip top? Bei mir war die Kurbelschraube mit gefülten 5Nm angezogen... Für jemaden, der sich nicht auskennt kann dies fatale Folgen haben und mit einem Defekt des Pressfitlagers enden oder noch schlimmer Beschädigungen am Rahmen hervorrufen... Naja, das ist wohl normal, dass man alles nochmal kontrollieren muss... (in der Regel kauft sich ja auch keinLaie so ein edles bike.


Bei mir hat der Monteur damals die Überwurfmuttern der Bremsleitungen gegen beabsichtigtes Lösen gesichert indem er sie komplett rund gemacht hat


----------



## darkJST (2. Februar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> (...)HABT IHR KEINE ARBEIT? (...)



Zumindest meine Bilder sind jeweils nur am WE entstanden und nein, da arbeite ich nicht


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (2. Februar 2015)

Chapeau! Geschickter Einwand Jedoch stehen die Aufnahmedaten in den Exifs, inklusive GPS-Position Aber ja, Sächsische Schweiz, jedoch nur linkselbisch.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Februar 2015)

Ein wenig Schnee lag ja schon.


----------



## sgclimber (2. Februar 2015)




----------



## ders (2. Februar 2015)

Hier muss es auch noch hin 
Mein Swoop 190 für 2015!


----------



## punki69 (3. Februar 2015)

schneeeeeee........


----------



## Didde (3. Februar 2015)

Sodele - nach langem warten ist das Ende meines Hardtails gekommen - frisch in Bonn abgeholt......
Sorry für das schlechte Handyfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (3. Februar 2015)

Didde schrieb:


> Sodele - nach langem warten ist das Ende meines Hardtails gekommen - frisch in Bonn abgeholt......
> Sorry für das schlechte Handyfoto
> Anhang anzeigen 356625


für des Geld hättste dir auch ein schönes Sofa kaufen können


----------



## Didde (3. Februar 2015)

Da hast du recht..... *gottseidank* ist das nur das Sofa im Keller in der Bastelecke 
Das Wohnzimmer sieht da doch ne ganze Ecke besser aus


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Februar 2015)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> für des Geld hättste dir auch ein schönes Sofa kaufen können


Nix da, Prioritäten! Ich verbringe mehr Zeit auf meinem Rad als auf meinem Sofa.


----------



## Derivator22 (3. Februar 2015)

Didde schrieb:


> Da hast du recht..... *gottseidank* ist das nur das Sofa im Keller in der Bastelecke
> Das Wohnzimmer sieht da doch ne ganze Ecke besser aus



Ach, die kuschelige Baudecke sah so schön einladend aus


----------



## haekel72 (3. Februar 2015)

Wintercheck - Neuer LRS Ryde Trace EN + Fox Float X + Maxxis DHR II Maxxpro/Maxx Terra + neues Mirfe 42 T! Fox 36 27,5 Zoll 2015 folgt sehr Bald!^^


----------



## poison2008 (3. Februar 2015)

Was anderes als ein Nicolai helius Fr 04 oder?!
Sieht gut aus!
Baue mir jetzt ein Slide ed 160 auf, freu mick


----------



## haekel72 (3. Februar 2015)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Was anderes als ein Nicolai helius Fr 04 oder?!
> Sieht gut aus!
> Baue mir jetzt ein Slide ed 160 auf, freu mick


Das Helius war mein erster Aufbau und fährt jetzt mein Junior^^ Slide Rules!^^


----------



## ck1981 (3. Februar 2015)

War auch im Schnee unterwegs. Neuen Lenker (Sixpack Kamikaze) und Sattel (SQLAb 611) testen.



 
@sqclimber: Wie kommst Du bei dem Wetter mit den RaceKings zurecht. Mich hat der 2,3er Baron vorne mehrfach vor Stürzen bewahrt. Hier konnte der vorher montierte TrailKing 2,2 nicht mithalten. Hinten bin ich allerdings mit dem 2,4er X-King zufrieden.

Was macht ihr eigentlich mit euren Rädern nach so einer Schneetour? 
Einfach wegstellen oder den Schnee entfernen?


----------



## poison2008 (3. Februar 2015)

Bist du denn auch durch streusalz gefahren?
Dann würde ich es abspritzen! 
Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was schlimmes passieren sollte?!


----------



## ck1981 (3. Februar 2015)

Ne, hat kein Salz abbekommen. Die paar Meter Straße waren frei und dann gings in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (3. Februar 2015)

Halt schauen, dass ser Antrieb geschmiert bleibt, kann bei öfters und längeren Scheetouren so sein wie wenn man es einige male mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt hat. Halt einfach wieder schmieren.

Cheers
ron


----------



## poison2008 (3. Februar 2015)

Hier Sind aber echt mal abgesehen von den Radon bike's
Echt geile Bilder drinne!


----------



## poison2008 (3. Februar 2015)

Heut mal meinen Eimer bewegt, bin schwer begeistern mit 1x10 Antrieb und neuen Lagern... 


Das Blau müsste weg dann wäre es noch geiler als es eh schon ist!


----------



## danie-dani (3. Februar 2015)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Heut mal meinen Eimer bewegt, bin schwer begeistern mit 1x10 Antrieb und neuen Lagern...
> 
> 
> Das Blau müsste weg dann wäre es noch geiler als es eh schon ist!



Das Türkis bleibt dran diese Saison, bissl Farbe im tristen Winter...


----------



## poison2008 (3. Februar 2015)

Erzähl lieber mal wie du ihn Raw bekommen hast?!
Bitte!!
Bin am überlegen mein zukünftigen Slide ed 160 rahmen in Raw zu machen, werd erst aber mal an einer ketten- oder sitzstrebe den Abeizer ausprobieren dann mal schauen..


----------



## sgclimber (3. Februar 2015)

ck1981 schrieb:


> @sqclimber: Wie kommst Du bei dem Wetter mit den RaceKings zurecht. Mich hat der 2,3er Baron vorne mehrfach vor Stürzen bewahrt. Hier konnte der vorher montierte TrailKing 2,2 nicht mithalten. Hinten bin ich allerdings mit dem 2,4er X-King zufrieden.
> 
> Was macht ihr eigentlich mit euren Rädern nach so einer Schneetour?
> Einfach wegstellen oder den Schnee entfernen?
> Anhang anzeigen 356812



Bin nur mit den Racekings los weil ich keine Zeit und Lust hatte auf den "schweren" Laufradsatz zu wechseln. Die Racekings sind auf meinen leichten Tourenlaufrädern. Zu meinem Erstaunen gingen die Racekings allerdings sehr gut durch den Schnee. War ein paar Wochen vorher mit den Originallaufrädern mit NobbyNics unterwegs und die gingen bei Frost irgendwie schlechter als die Racekings...
Paar mal wars etwas schwammig, und ab 8% Steigung bin ich im tiefen Schnee nicht mehr den Berg hochgekommen, bezweifle aber das ich da mit anderen Reifen hochgefahren wär... Erschwerend kam hinzu das mein "leichter" Laufradsatz hinten nur eine 11-28er Kassette hat. Ab und an hab ich die fehlenden 2 leichtesten Gänge im Schnee mal vermisst. 

Den Schnee hab ich nach der Tour dran gelassen, hatte aber extra darauf geachtet "versalzte" Wege zu meiden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2015)

Kann mal einer bei den Römern in Rom anrufen, ich glaub die haben einen Rohrbruch !


----------



## ghostmuc (7. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kann mal einer bei den Römern in Rom anrufen, ich glaub die haben einen Rohrbruch !


und dabei hats sowas grünes aus dem Rohr gespült ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2015)

Ja das war Meister Propper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (7. Februar 2015)

Im Schnee


----------



## P4LL3R (7. Februar 2015)




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Februar 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


>



Schön schlicht. Gefällt mir optisch ausgesprochen gut. Ich allerdings bräuchte eine 2-fach-Kurbel...


----------



## boarderking (8. Februar 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/bikefestivalfreiburg?refsrc=https://de-de.facebook.com/bikefestivalfreiburg

Wäre da nicht auch ein Radon Stand nett......


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Februar 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> https://m.facebook.com/bikefestivalfreiburg?refsrc=https://de-de.facebook.com/bikefestivalfreiburg
> 
> Wäre da nicht auch ein Radon Stand nett......


Hallo,

würden wir gerne, 2015 gibt es jedoch absolut keine freien Termine mehr bei unserem Event Team. Vielleicht kommendes Jahr.


----------



## ron101 (9. Februar 2015)

Würde zwar gerne mal eins auf staubig trockenem Trail in kurzen Hosen bieten.
Daran ist bei mir leider noch einige Zeit nicht zu denken.





Slide 160 8 SE

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suitemeister (11. Februar 2015)

du könntest mal deinen sensor reinigen, hihihi.


----------



## covo (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## Nightfly77 (11. Februar 2015)

ZR Team 29 8.0


----------



## ron101 (11. Februar 2015)

@Suitemeister 
Das sind Schneeflocken, sieht man nicht so gut, aber es Schneite.
Cheers
ron


----------



## rob_rider (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## zimi1975 (11. Februar 2015)

slide 150 9.0 am uetliberg trail


----------



## d0zer (11. Februar 2015)

Mein ZR Team 27.5 8.0 LE in 16". Yay.


PS: Wie lade ich hier Bilder hoch, sodass sie nicht "klickbar" sind wie bei den Beiträgen mit Bildern über mir?


----------



## Maxi775 (11. Februar 2015)

Radon Slide 27,5 8.0...


----------



## knoerrli (11. Februar 2015)

d0zer schrieb:


> Wie lade ich hier Bilder hoch, sodass sie nicht "klickbar" sind wie bei den Beiträgen mit Bildern über mir?



Wie wäre es damit:


----------



## Pornocchio (11. Februar 2015)

Copy / Paste is doch viel einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woswasi (11. Februar 2015)

Ein Radon in der Waschstraße.....


----------



## poison2008 (11. Februar 2015)

Hier mein Radon Slide Ed 160 von 2012, Rahmen hier im Bikemarkt bekommen, orange dekor hab ich mit abeizer verschwinden lassen
Echt geiles Teil Bin echt zufrieden!



Hat zwar immer noch gute 13,4 kg aber denoch glücklich


----------



## Gehirntorpedo (11. Februar 2015)

frisch geputzt!❤️


----------



## tommytulpe (11. Februar 2015)




----------



## Suitemeister (12. Februar 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> @Suitemeister
> Das sind Schneeflocken, sieht man nicht so gut, aber es Schneite.
> Cheers
> ron


huch. sieht 1:1 aus wie sensordreck. :O
aber wenn das so ist, dann hab ich nichts gesagt.
weiterradeln.


----------



## mtb-bastel (12. Februar 2015)

Letztens vorm Trail Ballern


----------



## LaughingBuddha (13. Februar 2015)

Hier mal nein paar actionfotos vom letzten Sommer


----------



## Peng999 (14. Februar 2015)

Guude,

hier ist meines
2014 Slide 130 9.0 2800km runter
Hab seit Juli 2014


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gestern eine Runde im gefrorenen Schneematsch und teilweise auch nur im Matsch gedreht. Auch wenn es teilweise halsbrecherisch war, so musste ich doch wieder feststellen, dass die Kompaktheit meines 2011er ZR Teams 7.0 (20"), ergänzt um die Pedale meines Carbon-Slides, dafür prädestiniert ist. Ich mag dieses Hardtail.

Okay, das eine oder andere Teil habe ich an dem Bike ausgetauscht. Lenker und Vorbau z.B. stammen von meinem Trailbike, die Sattelstütze ermöglicht mir im Gegensatz zur normalen geraden eine vernünftige Trittpostion. Unter dem Strich habe ich mit den Umbauten mehr als 1 kg Gewicht eingespart. Sollte ich noch über einen gescheiten LRS stolpern, würde ich vielleicht noch schwach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred.hs (14. Februar 2015)

Endlich meinen Neuaufbau Probegefahren.

ich liebe das Slide!!!!


----------



## Blackriver2006 (14. Februar 2015)




----------



## danie-dani (14. Februar 2015)

Traumwetter heut ausgenutzt...


----------



## Blackriver2006 (16. Februar 2015)




----------



## Christian71 (18. Februar 2015)

Slide


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2015)

Geh mich wech mit dem weißen Zeuchs !
Schau mal wie schön schneefrei das sein kann wenn man in der Richtigen Gegend wohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornocchio (19. Februar 2015)

Hör´e mal Hubert, dä Sattell is äver bössche niiiedrisch, net? Sit´us, als wenn de op däm Klösche sitz .
Do onge seehn isch Brück, do han isch ens e Mädsche jehat, die wor jot. Verdamp lang her.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2015)

Däh Saddel han ich emme onge, ich bin e su stiiief ich kum süns nit mie op et rädschje !


----------



## Pornocchio (19. Februar 2015)

Du moss´dat maache wie isch, ejfach op a Bänksche stelle un dann von ove´eraf op der Saddel falle losse.
Bejm afsteje och, ejfach falle losse .


----------



## haekel72 (20. Februar 2015)

So Umbau fertig, jetzt fast auf dem Stand des neuen 2015er Swoop 9.0^^, Pulvern und Decals kommen gegen Ende der neuen Saison!


----------



## psd (20. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Farbkombi echt geil so... passt super

Ich hab jetzt auch mal auf 1x10 umgebaut

 
2 Fach Kurbel mit RF narrow wide und hinten noch ein e13 40er Blatt.

Wer ne fast neue XT782 Kurbel braucht bitte melden  (Lager und linker Arm sind unbenutzt)


----------



## CubeChristian (20. Februar 2015)

Gefällt mir Gut.
Schade nur das jetzt die Direkt Mount vom Umwerfer fest am Rahmen ist...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Februar 2015)

Hierfür gibt es eine praktische Lösung, suche mal nach MRP DECAPITATOR 

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike,

Andi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hierfür gibt es eine praktische Lösung, suche mal nach MRP DECAPITATOR
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike,
> 
> Andi




Haha sehr geil,endlich ein Grund auf 1fach umzubauen


----------



## Chrisdacross (20. Februar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hierfür gibt es eine praktische Lösung, suche mal nach MRP DECAPITATOR
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike,
> 
> Andi


...und man kann da auch mal 'n altes Kaugummi reintun! 

Wofür ist die/der "Mulde/Hohlraum" unterhalb der Schraube?


----------



## HighFish (20. Februar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> ...und man kann da auch mal 'n altes Kaugummi reintun!
> 
> Wofür ist die/der "Mulde/Hohlraum" unterhalb der Schraube?


Steht doch auf der Website des Herstellers:


Opens bottles with unparalleled precision


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (20. Februar 2015)

HighFish schrieb:


> Steht doch auf der Website des Herstellers:
> 
> 
> Opens bottles with unparalleled precision


Macht Sinn, hab beim Radfahren immer Glasflaschen dabei...

Aber "öffnet Flaschen mit konkurrenzloser Präzision" is 'n coller Werbespruch...


----------



## ghostmuc (20. Februar 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Macht Sinn, hab beim Radfahren immer Glasflaschen dabei...
> 
> Aber "öffnet Flaschen mit konkurrenzloser Präzision" is 'n coller Werbespruch...


Klar, Bier aus Plastikflaschen schmeckt kacke


----------



## Chrisdacross (20. Februar 2015)

Mein Bier hab ich immer in der Trinkblase, man muss der Unterversorgung vorbeugen...


----------



## Epictetus (21. Februar 2015)

Ich fand die Radons (besonders Hardtails) im Jahr 2012 und 2013 von den Farben her am schönsten. Inzwischen ist ja alles auf Schwarz mit Rot / Blau / Grün getrimmt, zuvor komplett gefärbte Rahmen. Vermisse das etwas in den Modellreihen inzwischen..


----------



## CubeChristian (21. Februar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hierfür gibt es eine praktische Lösung, suche mal nach MRP DECAPITATOR
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike,
> 
> Andi




Sehr Geil!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich fand die Radons (besonders Hardtails) im Jahr 2012 und 2013 von den Farben her am schönsten. Inzwischen ist ja alles auf Schwarz mit Rot / Blau / Grün getrimmt, zuvor komplett gefärbte Rahmen. Vermisse das etwas in den Modellreihen inzwischen..




Jepp da war noch Farbe drin 
Black is zwar beautiul aber auch langweilisch mittlerweile wie ich finde.

Aber zurück zum Thema: BILDAAAA !


----------



## HighFish (21. Februar 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ich fand die Radons (besonders Hardtails) im Jahr 2012 und 2013 von den Farben her am schönsten. Inzwischen ist ja alles auf Schwarz mit Rot / Blau / Grün getrimmt, zuvor komplett gefärbte Rahmen. Vermisse das etwas in den Modellreihen inzwischen..


Das war für mich auch der Grund, mir das Slide 9.0 XM zu holen.


----------



## Lantern (21. Februar 2015)

Wollt grad dasselbe sagen!


----------



## souldriver (21. Februar 2015)

Da bleib ich doch lieber bei schwarz mit rot.



Slide 140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottmar0815 (21. Februar 2015)

Update swoop 190...Jetzt mit 2012er boxxer r2c2


----------



## romanb7 (21. Februar 2015)

souldriver schrieb:


> Da bleib ich doch lieber bei schwarz mit rot.
> 
> 
> 
> Slide 140




 Sehe ich auch so


----------



## derboern (21. Februar 2015)

Stealth Black find ich aber auch schön


----------



## danie-dani (21. Februar 2015)

Einfach nur RAW...


----------



## poison2008 (21. Februar 2015)

RAW Bin ich dabei...


----------



## Beta_Testerin (22. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinbacher79 (22. Februar 2015)

Nach einer kleinen Tour...


----------



## Nezzar (25. Februar 2015)

Heute endlich mal wieder ne Tour gemacht, nachdem ich mein MTB in den letzten Monaten sträflich vernachlässigt habe:
 

Ein wenig abstrakte Kunst hab ich auch gefunden:


----------



## Maitre-B (25. Februar 2015)

Ist das drumgewickelt?


----------



## Derivator22 (25. Februar 2015)

War sein erster und letzter 6m Drop


----------



## tellhofkind (26. Februar 2015)

Swoop mit Totem, Sram Guide RSC.
Sram x9 2x10 Umbau steht an.


----------



## tellhofkind (26. Februar 2015)

Totem 2Step-Air, damit auch noch ordentlich bergauf geht?!


----------



## lepo (27. Februar 2015)




----------



## mynoxin (28. Februar 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Totem 2Step-Air, damit auch noch ordentlich bergauf geht?!


Das ist ein swoop! Bergauf ist kein Stichwort für das Gerät, es will lieber runter


----------



## studyone (28. Februar 2015)

Heut nach der Runde...
Es war sehr matschig, aber das Swoop konnte immer ein sicheres Gefühl vermitteln. 

Es fehlen noch ordentliche Griffe. Am besten etwas dickere, schön klebrig. Habt ihr Vorschläge?


----------



## tapfererkrieger (28. Februar 2015)

Heut mal n bisschen in 20cm tiefer schmierseife fahren gewesen... fazit: ist nicht wirklich boden für den hans dampf... war aber trotzdem geil!! binn halt n bisschen viel am boden gelegen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (28. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub da kannst du jeden anderen Reifen nehmen der wird auch nicht ne wirklich bessere Performanz abliefern


----------



## Patzgen (28. Februar 2015)

Aufm Humbergturm


----------



## Tharen (1. März 2015)

...mal ein wenig in der Gegend rumgecruised.


----------



## pedal-ritter (1. März 2015)




----------



## lepo (2. März 2015)




----------



## Daniel_MTB_ (5. März 2015)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Hardtail!
Das 2015er  ZR Team 27,5 8.0 LE


----------



## haekel72 (5. März 2015)

studyone schrieb:


> Heut nach der Runde...
> Es war sehr matschig, aber das Swoop konnte immer ein sicheres Gefühl vermitteln.
> 
> Es fehlen noch ordentliche Griffe. Am besten etwas dickere, schön klebrig. Habt ihr Vorschläge?


SQlap 711 MX


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2015)

Daniel_MTB_ schrieb:


> Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Hardtail!
> Das 2015er  ZR Team 27,5 8.0 LE
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 366164


 
hey, runter vom heiligen Berg, hattest gar kein Visum


----------



## Daniel_MTB_ (5. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> hey, runter vom heiligen Berg, hattest gar kein Visum



Entschuldigung 
Wo muss ichs beantragen?
Werde jetzt des öfteren diesen Berg besteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (5. März 2015)

Im Harz mit meinem Slide


----------



## Pornocchio (6. März 2015)

Daniel_MTB_ schrieb:


> Entschuldigung
> Wo muss ichs beantragen?



Da gibt es nix zu beantragen. Mitglied in der Jagdgemeinschaft "Glücksschuss" oder so musste da sein.
Anonsten werden alle gleich unfair behandelt. Es sei denn Du bist Honorarkonsul von Lichtenstein oder so, ...wie ich


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. März 2015)

Unser Slide Carbon und Swoop 175 zu Besuch in Kolumbien.






Gruß, Andi


----------



## Landser (6. März 2015)

*Swoop 175Expert mit neuen spank LR und blauen Hope Naben *


----------



## Frankster (7. März 2015)

ich bin auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen und mein treuer Gefährte selbstverständlich an meiner Seite


----------



## ders (7. März 2015)

langsam wird es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (7. März 2015)

Heute Bike, morgen Skitour. So mag ich den Jahreszeitenwechsel


----------



## hergie (8. März 2015)

Ihhh Schnee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2015)

Daniel_MTB_ schrieb:


> Entschuldigung
> Wo muss ichs beantragen?
> Werde jetzt des öfteren diesen Berg besteigen



Gut so  Schau mal auf dem Weg zum Kreuz vor derSenke mit dem Sand nach links, da gibts was zum spielen 
Aber eher HT ungeeignet 



Pornocchio schrieb:


> Da gibt es nix zu beantragen. Mitglied in der Jagdgemeinschaft "Glücksschuss" oder so musste da sein.
> Anonsten werden alle gleich unfair behandelt. Es sei denn Du bist Honorarkonsul von Lichtenstein oder so, ...wie ich



Nöso schlimm is das da oben nich,aber alles Bleiverseucht 



Ahso Bilderfred wa ? Hier mal paar bewegte Bilder vom Wochenende, sind 3 wieder die üblichen 3Slides 150 dabei gewesen.
ZehnNull, NeunNull und AchtNull hinter der Kamera  Nix besonderes,wir hatte dennoch Spass


----------



## wellness_28 (9. März 2015)

Heute mal bißchen Sprungtechnik geübt. Es wird langsam


----------



## darkJST (9. März 2015)

Letztens am See...



 

 

 



Beim letzten Bild steht in der Nähe ein Auto mit nem Radon drin...ganz bestimmt


----------



## Airigh (9. März 2015)

Hier mal mein ZR Race 7.0 (2014) in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## tellhofkind (10. März 2015)

Radon Swoop upgegradet!
Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für einen guten, bezahlbaren Enduro LRS???


----------



## Landser (10. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Radon Swoop upgegradet!
> Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für einen guten, bezahlbaren Enduro LRS???


Was ist bezahlbar?  Hab mir für mein swoop den spank oozy Trail mit Hope neben geholt.... Passt...
Gewicht 1750gr... Ca. 470€


----------



## malben (11. März 2015)

Hab heute mal wieder die Trails gerockt und noch nen schönen Schnappschuss gemacht.
Ich nenn es "Heiliger Trail"





SLIDE 150 8.0 (Modell 2014), mittlerweile CUSTOM


----------



## ron101 (11. März 2015)

Slide 160 8SE in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEleassar (11. März 2015)

Mal wieder ein schönes Skeen 26"


----------



## ron101 (11. März 2015)

und noch eins Slide 160 8SE


----------



## lepo (12. März 2015)

optisch isses fast fertig


----------



## wellness_28 (12. März 2015)

Kommt wirklich cool diese Orange/Blau-Kombi !


----------



## lepo (12. März 2015)

Ich war mir am anfang nicht sicher ob das so passt, aber jetzt find ichs auch klasse.


----------



## hepp (12. März 2015)

Sehr coole Farbkombi


----------



## lepo (12. März 2015)

danke


----------



## enno112 (12. März 2015)

@lepo 
sieht sehr gut aus, nicht zu viel/zu bunt, genau richtig...


----------



## malben (12. März 2015)

Schöne Mischung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (12. März 2015)

Ich muss mal richtige bilder machen mit passendem hintergrund dazu und vorallem mal mit sauberem bike.


----------



## hergie (12. März 2015)




----------



## mynoxin (12. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2015)

Mal wieder mit dem Slide auf Trailjagd gewesen:


----------



## fissenid (13. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mal wieder mit dem Slide auf Trailjagd gewesen:



WO????


----------



## blue79 (13. März 2015)

hat wer eine ahnung, welcher blau-ton beim slide 29 8.0 verwendet wird? weg. lack-korrektur frage ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzerl (14. März 2015)

@ blue79 .. keine ahnung 

War heute auch mal wieder mit meim Slide unterwegs ( 8.0 ) nachdem ich leider ne zeitlang krank war , quasi der erste "richtige" ausritt mit dem teil ... geil 

Also ich kanns nur vom Unterschied her sagen zu meim Acid ... mit m-30 air unso 
Revelation + Monarch find ich geil ! gut , bei wurzelpassagen etc. gehts bestimmt besser ( vergleich zum acid aber wie der berühmte "aha effekt xD " ) wobei ich aber , wie mancher hier evt. empfehlen würde , noch kein ! gabelservice gemacht hab ... fett hab ich hier , notfalls ersmal die Staubdichtungen vollballern, erster service ist erst in 1-3 monaten geplant, quasi in der halbzeit wenn ich mich ans bike gewöhnt hab !

Ansonsten kann ich das bike echt nur als geil abstempeln  nur ! an das tiefe (m.M.n) tretlager , muss ich mich gewöhnen



Ride ON ( hoffe morgen wieder gutes wetter  )

PS : hoffe marshguard und klingel kommen heute, erstes tun mir die dichtungen der gabel nach dem ride leid , 2. werd ich zuoft ausgebremst


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. März 2015)

mynoxin schrieb:


>



Raw ist der Hammer!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. März 2015)




----------



## bik3rid3r (14. März 2015)

Wieder mal am Wattkopf unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## SaschaT (14. März 2015)

Raw is echt der Knaller,  Hammerschlag effekt wäre aber auch mal was :-D 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heitzerl (14. März 2015)

Wäre mal für Schwarz gelb... denke dass nehm ich den sommer in angriff


----------



## franzek (14. März 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mal wieder mit dem Slide auf Trailjagd gewesen:


Hallo Freunde des guten Geschmacks,
wo seit ihr denn da lang gefahren......(bei Alice im Wunderland?)......darf man euch mal auf solch einer Tour begleiten?
Mfg
Frank


----------



## supasini (15. März 2015)

ich weiß, wo das ist 
bei 1:36 das Fraubillen-Kreuz taucht auch im Eifelcrossbericht in der Bike von 2007 im Bild auf...
http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=6018
Im Text steht auch, wo das Eifel-Moab zu finden ist 
allerdings fallen einem die guten Trails dort nicht so einfach vor die Füße, da ist intensives Kartenstudium oder ein guter Guide hilfreich.

p.s.: ich bin übrigens der "Martin" aus dem Bericht


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. März 2015)

Hier mal mein Swoop 175 8.0 



 
Hab im letzten Jahr einige Veränderungen vorgenommen.
- Die Formular T1 is na kompletten Saint-Anlage gewichen
- Als Pedale hab ich die DMR Vault "Brendog" montiert
- 3-fach Umwerfer und Shifter wurden gegen 2-fach getauscht (Shifter jetzt X0)
- Der Sattel wurde gegen nen Ergon SME-3 S getauscht
- Als Griffe hab ich welche von Odi montiert
- nen Marshguard musste auch sein

Außerdem habe ich nen zweiten identischen DT-SWISS E2000 LRS zu nem sehr guten Preis bekommen und da ich mit dem sehr zufrieden war hab ich zugeschlagen.
Der eine ist nun tourentauglich orientiert und Tubeless mit  VR Magie Mary und HR Hans Dampf.
Der andere als Park-LRS mit VR Maxxis Swampthing (zumindest jetzt zur kalten Jahreszeit) und HR Maxxis DHR II.

Mal schauen was mir noch so einfällt ...


----------



## franzek (15. März 2015)

supasini schrieb:


> ich weiß, wo das ist
> bei 1:36 das Fraubillen-Kreuz taucht auch im Eifelcrossbericht in der Bike von 2007 im Bild auf...
> http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=6018
> Im Text steht auch, wo das Eifel-Moab zu finden ist
> ...




Besten Dank für die Infos......dann mach ich mal auf die Suche nach einem Guide ;-).
Mfg
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (16. März 2015)

am Weekend das Slide über den Homespot geprügelt:


----------



## Zodiac69 (17. März 2015)




----------



## spokes666 (18. März 2015)

Retro Bike - 2011er Skeen Carbon.
Abgemagert auf 9.5kg.


----------



## lepo (18. März 2015)

endlich mal ein bild vom bike im komplett zustand und sauber


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (18. März 2015)

Coole Farbkombi!!


Gruß ✌️


----------



## lepo (18. März 2015)

Ich finds auch fett


----------



## LaughingBuddha (18. März 2015)

Heute mal das gute Wetter im Pott ausgenutzt


----------



## P4LL3R (19. März 2015)

Mein ZR Race 29 8.0


----------



## danie-dani (19. März 2015)

Wo wir schon dabei sind, mein ZR Race 29 durch Gohrischheide 
und Elbniederterasse bewegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. März 2015)

So ich habe heute meine erste Tour mit dem Slide Carbon 9.0 gemacht. Am Morgen zur Arbeit hin und am Abend mit Umwegen, über verschiedene Berge und Trails zurück. 2/3 waren Asphalt und der Rest Forstwege und ein paar Singletrails. 3h, 46km und 820hm.
Die Farbe ist der Hammer. Sie sieht live ganz anders und besser aus, als im Internet. Das ist ein 18" Rahmen. Ich bin 1.73m gross mit 78cm Schrittlänge. Die Sattelstütze ist ganz unten aber so passt es ideal für mich. Die Knie sind genau richtig und nicht ganz durchgestreckt am unteren Totpunkt.
Gestern habe ich noch etwas mit Sag an Gabel und Dämpfer gespielt. Aber auch so habe ich nicht den ganzen Federweg ausgenützt. Vorne waren es 135mm und hinten habe ich noch gut 1cm Restfederweg am Dämpfer (durch die Übersetzung habe ich auch da noch viel Potential verschenkt). Sieht man gut auf den Fotos.
Was viel mir auf:

Hinten ist die Zugstufe ganz offen und ich finde den Dämpfer nicht wirklich sensibel.
Vorne war es auch sehr holprig. Zwischendrinn habe ich dann die Lowspeed Druckstufe komplett rausgedreht. Dann wurde es besser. Die war 10 Klicks geschlossen.
Jetzt werde ich den Luftdruck in Gabel und Dämpfer noch weiter absenken, dass ich den Federweg komplett oder nahezu komplett ausnutze.
Die Gabelabsenkung kann man sich sparen. Die braucht es nicht, selbst wenn es steil wird.
Die Sitzposition ist genial.
Der Lenker ist mir zu breit. Ich werde den vielleicht noch 1-1.5cm je Seite einkürzen.
Es wippt eigentlich so gut wie nichts. Die zwei weiteren Positionen der Druckstufe (Trail und fast geschlossen) braucht es mMn nicht oder nur wenn man im Wiegetritt fährt. Selbst auf Asphalt bleibt das Fahrwerk ruhig.
Die Hans Dampf Reifen haben ordentlich Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt. Ich weiss nicht, ob das am Profil liegt oder an der TS Mischung vorne. Im Gelände geht es, aber auf Asphalt zieht es.
Am Samstag werde ich bei meinem lokalen Trek Händler das Bike durchchecken lassen. Die Schaltung muss nachjustiert werden. Mir hat es heute mehrmals die Kette runtergeworfen und selbst aus der KeFü raus.
Was wurde modifiziert:

Bontrager Evoke RXL Sattel mit Carbonrails montiert. Der ist super bequem.
Carbon Flaschenhalter montiert
elektrische Klingel (blauer Knopf am Lenker) montiert und GPS Halterung
Abkleben von Scheuerstellen der Züge am Rahmen mit Folie
Kettenstrebenschutz montiert
Was wird noch modifiziert:

Leichtere Griffe (ESI)
200er Bremsscheibe vorne
Leichter LRS mit Carbon Felgen mit 30mm Maulweite innen, Tune King/Kong Naben (blau eloxiert), schwarzen DT Aerolite Speichen (je 32) und blaue Nippel, tubeless mit leichteren Reifen (NN TS/PS oder NN TS und Rock Razor jeweils 2.35"). Der ist aber noch nicht fertig.
Sonst: Einfach ein geiles Bike.


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. März 2015)

Hab hier ein Custom Radon Slide zu verkaufen,
Preis ist VHB... Partliste auf Anfrage.
Tausche aber auch gegen ein 29 AM... 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/563747-radon-bikes-radon-slide-ed-gr-m-custom


----------



## punki69 (19. März 2015)

...hab meinen sohn sein erstes radon spendiert,
fährt noch nicht viel,deshalb ein 29er hardteil.
rahmen ist gans gut,alles andere kann man ja ändern,wenn
er spaß drann hat......


----------



## Maitre-B (20. März 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...hab meinen sohn sein erstes radon spendiert,
> fährt noch nicht viel,deshalb ein 29er hardteil.
> rahmen ist gans gut,alles andere kann man ja ändern,wenn
> er spaß drann hat......
> ...


Eine glückliche Kindheit 
Ist das blau live genauso geil wie auf dem Bild?


----------



## heu20 (20. März 2015)

Hier ein Bild meines Slide 130 mit neuem Laufradsatz: Specialized Traverse Fattie. Damit nähert sich die Reifenbreite langsam einem Fat Bike an  61mm an der Karkasse gemessen (also ohne Seitenstollen). Luftdruck kann damit auch eine Ecke runter.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Chrisdacross (21. März 2015)

lepo schrieb:


> endlich mal ein bild vom bike im komplett zustand und sauber


Saugeil!!! 
Da könnte Radon glatt ansetzen bei den neuen Modellen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwergy (21. März 2015)

Slide 160 Custom


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. März 2015)

War das ein SE, wie hast du die Lackierung runter bekommen und hast du den Rahmen vorher und nachher gewogen?


----------



## zwergy (21. März 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> War das ein SE, wie hast du die Lackierung runter bekommen und hast du den Rahmen vorher und nachher gewogen?


Korrekt, das war mal ein SE 8.0. Der Lack wurde abgekratzt und der Rest geschliffen und dann kamen wieder 2 Schichten Klarlack drauf. Gewicht habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf.


----------



## tommy_86 (21. März 2015)

zwergy schrieb:


> Slide 160 Custom


Wow, schick!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (21. März 2015)

Mein ZR RACE 6.0 
999,-
4568km viele tolle Touren und vorallem die Bike Four Peaks 2014 absolviert. 
Aktuelles Gewicht 12 KG.
Nächsten Umbauten leichterer LRS und 15 mm Steckachse Gabelcasting.


----------



## tommy_86 (21. März 2015)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Mein ZR RACE 6.0
> 999,-
> 4568km viele tolle Touren und vorallem die Bike Four Peaks 2014 absolviert.
> Aktuelles Gewicht 12 KG.
> Nächsten Umbauten leichterer LRS und 15 mm Steckachse Gabelcasting.



Hübsche Farbe!


----------



## punki69 (21. März 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Eine glückliche Kindheit
> Ist das blau live genauso geil wie auf dem Bild?


...jup,sieht genau so aus,geilo....


----------



## lepo (21. März 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Saugeil!!!
> Da könnte Radon glatt ansetzen bei den neuen Modellen!!!



Ich währe dafür

 Die lepo. Edition


----------



## salatbauchvieh (21. März 2015)

Altes Black Sin wurde verjüngt... Mehr Bilder dann HIER


----------



## lepo (21. März 2015)

Feines. Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilsen (21. März 2015)

Im Allgäu gehts langsam auch wieder los


----------



## RadonRico (22. März 2015)

Mein Schmuckstück. Das Bike ist einfach erste Sahne! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cubinator (23. März 2015)

Hier mal wieder mein ZR Race 650b. 
Mittlerweile wiegt es, dank neuem LRS und tubeless, ca. 10,25kg. 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Doni323 (24. März 2015)

...Tach, 

glücklicher "Erst-Fully-besitzer" freut sich wie Bolle über sein neues Bügeleisen und lässt euch daran teilhaben

grüße ausm dicken B! 

..Ride on!

mfg.


----------



## Nezzar (24. März 2015)

Hast du das Rad an das Totem geklebt? 

Hier mal wieder mein "altes" Slide 150 aus 2014:


----------



## Doni323 (24. März 2015)

...ich sage dir, nen nagel inne Tasche is besser als einer im reifen!!

..und ich sage auch,das dein "alter" rahmen mit den Decals besser ausschaut als der aktuelle,aber das is nörgeln auf hohem Niveau 
sind die in Gummi gefassten Aluringe noch 26" oder is das auch schon 650b...!?

..schickes teil auch wie ich finde, außer die weiße Schaltzugführung,die piekst im Auge...das is aber Geschmackssache!!


----------



## Aalex (28. März 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> War das ein SE, wie hast du die Lackierung runter bekommen und hast du den Rahmen vorher und nachher gewogen?



ca 100 Gramm weniger als vorher. 

Gewichtsersparnis war aber nicht priorität nummer 1.


----------



## danie-dani (28. März 2015)

Heute mal das ZR Race aufgerüstet mit neuen Race Face Turbine Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze…


----------



## boarderking (28. März 2015)

heute im Regen nahe Freiburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gille84 (31. März 2015)

Und noch ein Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 in 16":


----------



## danie-dani (31. März 2015)

Gille84 schrieb:


> Und noch ein Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 in 16":


Das schönste Bike von Radon


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. April 2015)

@Gille84 
ist am Melibokus, oder ?


----------



## Gille84 (1. April 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> @Gille84
> ist am Melibokus, oder ?



Das zweite Bild, Ja. Ist quasi mein "Hausberg".


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. April 2015)

Gille84 schrieb:


> Das zweite Bild, Ja. Ist quasi mein "Hausberg".



ist leider nicht mein Hausberg - bin aber öfters am Meli/Frankenstein 

sorry für OT


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. April 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ist leider nicht mein Hausberg - bin aber öfters am Meli/Frankenstein
> 
> sorry für OT


Ok der Binselberg ist nicht so aufregend !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ok der Binselberg ist nicht so aufregend !!


Ja Bodo, der ist unser Hausberg


----------



## bully_s_mart (1. April 2015)




----------



## RadonRico (2. April 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Das schönste Bike von Radon





Sehr geil! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (2. April 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Das schönste Bike von Radon



Definitiv eine sehr coole Farbkombi 


Gruß ✌️


----------



## Didde (2. April 2015)




----------



## Blades (3. April 2015)

Ich habe mich endlich getraut.
Nach dem "Ja" gab es dann auch noch eine feierliche Wäsche für meine Floki.


----------



## ron101 (5. April 2015)

Slide 8SE nach einem ausgiebigen Endurotürchen.












Cheers
ron


----------



## schrinner84 (5. April 2015)

Hier mal mein Swoop.
Allerdings mittlerweile n Sixpack Millenium Lenker dran in black-stealth was super zum Rahmen passt und ne Shimano Zee Bremse mit XT Scheiben.


----------



## Rubik (5. April 2015)

schrinner84 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Swoop.
> Allerdings mittlerweile n Sixpack Millenium Lenker dran in black-stealth was super zum Rahmen passt und ne Shimano Zee Bremse mit XT Scheiben.



Die Bremsleitung an der Gabel würde ich nach innen verlegen.


----------



## schrinner84 (5. April 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung an der Gabel würde ich nach innen verlegen.



Jetzt wo du es sagst... ist irgendwie nur bei meinem so wa? War aber von Werk aus so montiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (5. April 2015)

schrinner84 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst... ist irgendwie nur bei meinem so wa? War aber von Werk aus so montiert!



Ab und zu sieht man sowas aber dass das vom Werk aus schon so war, überrascht mich etwas. 
Ich würde es jedenfalls ändern.


----------



## schrinner84 (5. April 2015)

Das werde ich morgen direkt erledigen! Natürlich hab ich die Bremsleitung der Zee jetzt nämlich genauso verlegt...


----------



## lepo (6. April 2015)

und meins bei tollem wetter,das teil fährt sich so geil


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. April 2015)

lepo schrieb:


> und meins bei tollem wetter,das teil fährt sich so geil



Das Bike kann sich gar nicht geil fahren. Das ist doch ein 26er. Die sind unfahrbar - inzwischen. 

Im Ernst: Ein sehr hübsches Bike hast du da aufgebaut!


----------



## schrinner84 (6. April 2015)

Hier nochmal ein in Aktion...


----------



## lepo (6. April 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Das Bike kann sich gar nicht geil fahren. Das ist doch ein 26er. Die sind unfahrbar - inzwischen.
> 
> Im Ernst: Ein sehr hübsches Bike hast du da aufgebaut!




Ein bike das nicht fahrbar ist und ein fahrer der nicht fahren kann,ergibt= geiles fahren


----------



## enno112 (6. April 2015)

Ja ja, wir mit mit unseren "Oldschoolbike´s"....
Können nicht fahren, sind nicht up to date und kommen nirgends hoch geschweige den runter...

 
Aber, wir haben so richtig Spaß am biken...


----------



## lepo (6. April 2015)

Und das ist das wichtigste    was andere da über mein bike denken is mir sowas von Hupe


----------



## enno112 (6. April 2015)

Eben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (6. April 2015)

Ich sehe,wir beide verstehen uns


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. April 2015)

Genau meine Meinung! 

Ich mag meine beiden 26er nach wie vor und fahre sie noch immer regelmäßig. Nur das Slide ist eben inzwischen ein 650B...


----------



## lepo (6. April 2015)

Es kann ja auch jeder fahren was er will,aber immer dieser modezwang,furchtbar.


----------



## Heitzerl (7. April 2015)

Also 26" ist doch eigt in der Praxis 26.5 oder?
Also 27.5 ist da m.M.n kaum ein Unterschied... den Unterschied zu den 29er find ich krasser, wenn ich mein HT von Cube als 29er mit meim Slide als 27.5 vergleiche, wenn gleich sich der Verwendungszweck wohl unterscheidet , is das 27.5 deutlich wenidiger...
ich merks  z.b. am wheelie, mit dem slide bereits auf der ersten ausfahrt möglich , beim cube hats etwas gedauert und klappt heute noch net so , da find ich die balance einfach nich so leicht... wobei das natürlich auch auf die geo ankommt und mans wirklick üben muss...
Außerdem hab ich beim Slide nicht das gefühl hoch zu ross zu sitzen, aber halt nur subjektives empfinden 

Ahso PS: ich find alle haben ihren zweck  aber an nem fully find ich 26-27.5 einfach besser, werde demnächst ein 29er Enduro fsr epic vom Kollegen testen, ma schaun was mich da erwartet !


----------



## ViperC4 (7. April 2015)

Meine beiden Lieblinge 
Fahren sich klasse!


----------



## heu20 (7. April 2015)

Heute kam endlich meine neue Bremse. Inzwischen habe ich noch ein paar Sachen geändert:
Hope Tech 3 V4 Stahlflex (Leitung VR Bremse wird noch gekürzt)
Trickstuff Dächle Bremsscheiben (vorn 203, hinten 180)
Roval Traverse Fattie Laufräder mit Maxxis Minion DHF Maxx Terra
NC-17 Sudpin III Pedale

Scheinbar unendlicher Grip, fahre 1,3 Bar vorne und hinten 1,5 Bar im Gelände. Die Hope Bremsen sind mit den Dächle Scheiben echte Wurfanker!



 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. April 2015)

Wie machen sich Stahlflex Leitungen bemerkbar? Wieviel g sind die schwerer als herkömmliche Leitungen?


----------



## heu20 (7. April 2015)

Stahlflexleitungen sind druckstabiler. Ob man das am Fahrrad merkt? Keine Ahnung, dafür müsste ich direkt vergleichen können. Aber sieht klasse aus ;-)
Beim Gewicht hab ich nicht drauf geachtet. Ich schätze irgendwas um 50g mehr pro Bremse. Aber da ich definitiv dre Größte Gewichtsnteil am Bike bin mache ich mir um ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger keine Gedanken. Ab dem Moment wo ich eine Falsche in den Halter stecke hat sich das eventuell eingesparte Gewicht durch Kunststoffleitungen eh egalisiert 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. April 2015)

heu20 schrieb:


> Stahlflexleitungen sind druckstabiler. Ob man das am Fahrrad merkt? Keine Ahnung, dafür müsste ich direkt vergleichen können. Aber sieht klasse aus ;-)
> Beim Gewicht hab ich nicht drauf geachtet. Ich schätze irgendwas um 50g mehr pro Bremse. Aber da ich definitiv dre Größte Gewichtsnteil am Bike bin mache ich mir um ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger keine Gedanken. Ab dem Moment wo ich eine Falsche in den Halter stecke hat sich das eventuell eingesparte Gewicht durch Kunststoffleitungen eh egalisiert
> 
> Gruß
> Jan



Hi Jan,

ist das Slide 18"?


----------



## heu20 (7. April 2015)

Jupp. Modell 2014


----------



## Aalex (7. April 2015)

meine erfahrungen mit hope bremsen besagen, dass stahlflexleitungen voll latte sind.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (8. April 2015)

Radon Slide 150 8.0 mit neuer Sektor Coil Gabel, neuem LRS und Umbau auf 2-Fach Kurbel


----------



## BikePunisher (8. April 2015)

Änderungen:
Reifen Spezialiced Butcher 2.3 und Slaughter 2.3 schlauchlos
Kettenblatt Bionicob BLabs oval 28er Directmount
Sattel Dirty Native Pro Carbon
Flats Expedo Spry
Race Face Strafe Lock-On Griffe
Spezialized Flaschenhalter
2 x MashGuard
Reverse Kettenstrebenschutz
ne Klingel für die Wanderer und ein Sigma Tacho

Macht zusammen 11,75 kg  in L, fertig für den Trail. Da können andere Hersteller sich nur ne Scheibe von abschneiden. Vom Preis ganz zu schweigen...

*Bodo, Danke* für die Ballermaschine, das Ding macht echt fun, down und up.


----------



## hoppo (8. April 2015)

Hallo BikePunisher. Brauch auch ein 28 Blatt wie bis du mit dem Bionicob BLabs oval zufrieden.


----------



## bullswildrush (9. April 2015)

Mich würde die Meinung über die specialized Reifen interessieren...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (9. April 2015)

@BikePunisher 
geile Schlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePunisher (9. April 2015)

hoppo schrieb:


> Hallo BikePunisher. Brauch auch ein 28 Blatt wie bis du mit dem Bionicob BLabs oval zufrieden.



Meine subjektive Wahrnehmung sagt mir, der Vortrieb bergauf ist durch die Entschärfung des Totpunktes effektiver geworden.

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Ovales_Kettenblatt

Der Theorie kann ich zustimmen.



bullswildrush schrieb:


> Mich würde die Meinung über die specialized Reifen interessieren...



Ich war bisher immer ein Anhänger von Maxxis was das grobe Gelände betrifft. Das bin ich auch nach wie vor noch. Die Specialized Kombi hat mich aber bisher schwer beeindruckt. Der Butcher ist im DH Bereich sowieso schon immer ne Ansage gewesen und Reverenz in unzähligen DH Tests. Ist meiner Meinung das selbe Niveau wie der Highroler II.
Und der Slaughter hat mich echt überrascht. Der Seitenhalt im Steilhang ist super. Natürlich nix für Matsch, aber ein guter Enduroreifen. Die Kombi gefällt mir echt gut, ist Preislich super und sehr leicht dazu. Mal sehen was passiert wenn die sich etwas abgefahren haben.


----------



## bluedevil (9. April 2015)

Sodele.....dann will ich auch mal! 

Auch wenn ich mich gar nicht so richtig traue zwischen den ganzen Slides !


----------



## Traillurchi (9. April 2015)

Kein Slide zu haben ist keine Schande, nur schade


----------



## bluedevil (9. April 2015)

Ja...und was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden......irgendwann .....


----------



## bik3rid3r (10. April 2015)

Gestern nachmittag am Rosskopf unterwegs gewesen.
Muss sagen, dass die Radons insgesamt in der deutlichen Mehrzahl waren.


----------



## Linussoft (10. April 2015)

Das im Münstertal auf der Etzenbacherhöhe....


----------



## Linussoft (10. April 2015)

Und das ein paar Stunden Später in der Unfallklinik in Bad Krozingen...



 

Nun ist erst mal sechs Wochen Pause...

Linus


----------



## SeppmitS (10. April 2015)

Einzelkämpfertag. Hart wenn man im Winter nen ruhigen schiebt.


----------



## Hike_O (10. April 2015)

@Linussoft : Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (10. April 2015)

Rosskopf war ich gestern Mittag auch... und durfte dort ein neues Slide Carbon X01 bewundern--auch sehr schick!






Heute auch in Bad Krozingen, aber Gott sei dank nicht beim Dr. Becker!

Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## psd (10. April 2015)

Auch mal wieder das schöne Wetter genutzt. So langsam finde ich auch ein funktionierendes Setup und die 1x10 begeistert mich auch


----------



## punki69 (11. April 2015)

war heute mein 2010er race und mein sohn sein 2015er team ausfahren in kirkel....

      

gruß punki


----------



## EVHD (11. April 2015)

Heute mal im Deister gewesen


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (11. April 2015)




----------



## Hoermel (12. April 2015)

Heute früh , ganz alleine , auf der Kalmit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaT (12. April 2015)

Dämpferschrauben raus und schon könntest beim klappi cup mitfahren 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoermel (12. April 2015)

Die sind nicht schlecht , mit den Klappräder, Respekt.
Ich mus jedes mal kämpfen um auf die Kalmit zu kommen

Hoermel


----------



## SaschaT (12. April 2015)

Geb ich dir recht,  ich fahr da auch lieber runter als rauf 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LaughingBuddha (13. April 2015)

Gestern im warsteiner bikepark. 
Auch mit nem schönen civic type r kommt man in den park


----------



## ruben81 (13. April 2015)

Du hast's gut. Ich kann am CR-Z nur die Seasucker Halterung nutzen, da der TÜV für Hybriden keine Anhängerkupplung zulässt...


----------



## alli333i (13. April 2015)

ruben81 schrieb:


> da der TÜV für Hybriden keine Anhängerkupplung zulässt...



Ohne Mist? Das stellt für mich dann ein absolutes Ausschlusskriterium dar


----------



## Maitre-B (13. April 2015)

ruben81 schrieb:


> Du hast's gut. Ich kann am CR-Z nur die Seasucker Halterung nutzen, da der TÜV für Hybriden keine Anhängerkupplung zulässt...



was ist denn de Begründung dafür?


----------



## ruben81 (13. April 2015)

Dass der E-Motor nicht auf das ziehen von Anhängern programmierte ist, oder irgend so was... Ist auch egal, ob man nur einen Fahrradträger darauf montieren möchte. Naja, deutsche Gesetze halt...


----------



## LaughingBuddha (13. April 2015)

War die karre von nem Kumpel... Aber er sagte es war ganz kompliziert die anhängerkupplung zu montieren. 
Aber deine lösung sieht auch geil aus!


----------



## kuwap (13. April 2015)

Slide Carbon 160 2015 und einen geilen Trail! Was soll es besseres geben  



 
Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/mtbweilerswist?ref=hl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwibi11 (14. April 2015)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Mein neues swoop 190 7.0... Ein wahrer Traum das Ding Berg ab zu jagen
> Anhang anzeigen 284967


 Sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## LaughingBuddha (14. April 2015)

Zwibi11 schrieb:


> Sprichst mir aus der Seele



Da haste dir aber nein gaaanz altes Bild rausgesucht


----------



## Sternenwanderer (14. April 2015)

Das wird ein gutes Jahr.


----------



## KILLTROY (14. April 2015)

@sternenwandere Die Sterne stehen gut. Schaut sehr gut aus


----------



## Sternenwanderer (14. April 2015)

Merci @KILLTROY


----------



## Rubik (14. April 2015)

Nur ganz wenige Hardtails in diesem Thread, das sollte sich mal ändern! 


 
Macht mit der neuen Bremse noch mehr fun...


----------



## Kirk69 (14. April 2015)

geändert  



 
ZR Race


----------



## CubeChristian (15. April 2015)




----------



## Keks_nascher (15. April 2015)

@Kirk69: Geil ! Was ist das für ne Starrgabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (15. April 2015)

@LaughingBuddha welches Trägersystem für die Anhängerkupplung nutzt du?


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (15. April 2015)

Neuer Kettenstrebenschutz 








Gruß ✌


----------



## jokernthief (15. April 2015)

Neues vom Herrenausstatter. :>


----------



## LaughingBuddha (16. April 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> @LaughingBuddha welches Trägersystem für die Anhängerkupplung nutzt du?


Weiß ich leider nicht genau... Ist auch leider leider nicht mein civic  
Ich weiß nur das der Träger für den normalen civic vorgesehen war... Mehr kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich kann den Besitzer mal fragen


----------



## Molle66 (16. April 2015)

Na dann will ich auch mal meins zeigen


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. April 2015)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378551 Anhang anzeigen 378557 Anhang anzeigen 378558 Anhang anzeigen 378559 Anhang anzeigen 378560 Na dann will ich auch mal meins zeigen Anhang anzeigen 378551



Was schleppst du denn da alles mit dir rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molle66 (16. April 2015)

Nichts besonderes......Haha 
Wie du siehst eine Luftpumpe , Ersatzschlauch , Werkzeug und ein Schloss
MfG


----------



## stefan86199 (16. April 2015)




----------



## Kirk69 (16. April 2015)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @Kirk69: Geil ! Was ist das für ne Starrgabel?



@Keks_nascher  Das ist eine Kubis Starrgabel.


----------



## Zwibi11 (16. April 2015)

Wo bekomm man denn so einem schönen Kettenschutz


----------



## Zwibi11 (16. April 2015)

Habe heute auch paar Bilder aufm Hometrail gemacht


----------



## SASCHAru (16. April 2015)




----------



## Zwibi11 (16. April 2015)

Ich liebe es


----------



## bik3rid3r (16. April 2015)

SASCHAru schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378644


Was sind das denn für coole blaue Aufkleber auf deinen Felgen? Bzw woher hast du die


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2015)

Fast schon schade das Rad abzugeben...




 

kleines Eisdielen-Espresso-Ründchen vor der Uni.


----------



## Landser (17. April 2015)

stefan86199 schrieb:


>


Servus,
Wäre super, wenn Du mir per PN Dein Setup mitteilst.... Hab das gleiche und bin immer noch am tüfteln. Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwibi11 (17. April 2015)

@Eisbein mit welcher Cam gefilmt ?


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2015)

hero 4 Black. allerdings sollte ich mich mal nach einer anderen schnittsoftware umsehen. iMovie und exportieren ist ein krampf.


----------



## HighFish (17. April 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Fast schon schade das Rad abzugeben...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378711
> 
> kleines Eisdielen-Espresso-Ründchen vor der Uni.


Wieso gibst Du es ab?


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2015)

2 ähnliche bikes sind doof 

Und wenn ich mich zwischen Präzisionswaffe und Bügeleisen hab, nehm ich persönlich lieber die waffe. 

psssst


----------



## SASCHAru (17. April 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für coole blaue Aufkleber auf deinen Felgen? Bzw woher hast du die


hab ich bei amz bestellt, findest du unter JOllify.


----------



## malben (19. April 2015)

Habe (fast) fertig. PIKE,  Monarch Plus RC3, RF Atlas 2-Fach Kurbel und Lenker,   Blackspire KeFü,  LRS Custom... Aber es gibt immer noch was zu tun


----------



## Oshiki (19. April 2015)

Weißes Slide im Schnee


----------



## Gyver (19. April 2015)

Am Putztag gehen Rad und Auto eine Symbiose ein


----------



## Airigh (19. April 2015)

Eine Kleine Schönwetter-runde mit dem ZR Race...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (19. April 2015)

HighFish schrieb:


> Wieso gibst Du es ab?


also ich (Fahrer des grünen Swoops) gebe es nicht ab. Man sollte erwähnen, dass Herr Eisbein gerne solche Trails fährt, auf denen Normalmenschen deutliche Schwierigkeiten haben, zu Fuß voran zu kommen.  Dafür passt das ICB einfach besser.


----------



## DirtyDan87 (19. April 2015)

So, nun nochmal mein Swoop in Aktion im Trailpark Mehring
Bildbearbeitung durch http://www.br-creativemoments.com/


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2015)

Romarius schrieb:


> also ich (Fahrer des grünen Swoops) gebe es nicht ab. Man sollte erwähnen, dass Herr Eisbein gerne solche Trails fährt, auf denen Normalmenschen deutliche Schwierigkeiten haben, zu Fuß voran zu kommen.  Dafür passt das ICB einfach besser.


das passt auch für alles andere besser, ist nur eine frage was man sich von seinem gefährt wünscht 

Da gibts auch kein gut oder schlecht bei den Bikes (jedenfalls im fahrverhalten), das ist einfach ein ganz großes ANDERS.


----------



## Romarius (20. April 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Da gibts auch kein gut oder schlecht bei den Bikes (jedenfalls im fahrverhalten), das ist einfach ein ganz großes ANDERS.



sag doch direkt, dass ich nciht Radfahren kann!


----------



## Beach90 (21. April 2015)

Aufm Flowtrail sliden  (das Bild ist wenige Minuten davor entstanden  )


----------



## Upgrayedd (21. April 2015)

Was ist das für ein Sattel am blauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighFish (21. April 2015)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Sattel am blauen?


SQLab 611 TiTube....der steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste.


----------



## SaschaT (21. April 2015)

Der 611 fährt sich prima 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dusius (21. April 2015)

Endlich is die Gabel wieder da  direckt mal das Wunderschöne Wetter ausgenutzt.


----------



## Upgrayedd (21. April 2015)

Hier mal mein Slide Carbon im Stand und in Action.

geändert bisher nur Kleinigkeiten:
- Griffe
- Decals Gabel/Dämpfer in Stealth Grau
- Sattel
- Schlauchlos
- Vorbau


----------



## CubeChristian (23. April 2015)




----------



## jokernthief (23. April 2015)




----------



## boarderking (23. April 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380674



welche Pedale sind denn das?


----------



## jokernthief (24. April 2015)

Das sind DMR Vault! Hatte die Radon Flats mitbestellt, aber der Grip verglichen mit den Vaults ist schon deutlich schlechter (zusammen mit 5.10s). Auf den Vaults fühle ich mich wesentlich sicherer...


----------



## p3bbels (24. April 2015)

@malben 
hast du da eine dual position Pike drin? Würde mir auch gerne ne 160 gabel reinbauen aber ohne dual Position und frage mich ob man es überhaupt benötigt.
Freue mich auch über Infos von den anderen.
Geht um ein Slide 150 alu aus 2014


----------



## malben (24. April 2015)

p3bbels schrieb:


> @malben
> hast du da eine dual position Pike drin? Würde mir auch gerne ne 160 gabel reinbauen aber ohne dual Position und frage mich ob man es überhaupt benötigt.
> Freue mich auch über Infos von den anderen.
> Geht um ein Slide 150 alu aus 2014


Hi, ich hab die 150er PIKE als soloair. Die verbaute Revelation hatte ne Absenkung und diese brauchte ich nicht. An der Pike vermisse ich es auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (24. April 2015)

Hab die Pike DPA am Slide 150 10.0 von 2014 und brauche die Absenkung auch nie (auch nicht an steilen Stellen).
Kannst meiner Meinung nach ruhig die Solo kaufen...


----------



## bluedevil (24. April 2015)

Radon ZR Team 2015 in zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz artgerechter Umgebung......


----------



## punki69 (25. April 2015)

bluedevil schrieb:


> Radon ZR Team 2015 in zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz artgerechter Umgebung......
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380870


...wieso,ist doch schotter,wo das bike 
steht,grins....


----------



## bluedevil (25. April 2015)

Ja, aber auch nur dort


----------



## Rubik (25. April 2015)




----------



## kassel (25. April 2015)




----------



## Saabway (27. April 2015)

Heute  angekommen, ausgepackt und zusammengebaut. Schönes Bike, so sauber wird es wohl nie mehr sein. Nach 3 Monaten Recherche und festlegen der Eckdaten (Rock Shox Revelation und Monarch Dämpfer, Shimano XT möglichst komplettund vorne dreifach) blieb eigentlich nur dieses Modell übrig. 
Jetzt beginne ich erstmal auf den Odenwaldstrecken um Weinheim/Birkenau zu testen und schaue mal wie es sich auf den Trails vom starren Vorgänger (Diamond Back Axis, ca. 20 Jahre und geschätzt 50000 km gelaufen) unterscheidet. 
Wird wohl spannend werden...


----------



## LaughingBuddha (27. April 2015)

Mein 190  
Einmal stehend... 



 

... Und einmal fliegend  



 

Leider geben die Innenlager in der Spank Nabe langsam ihren Geist auf... Mittlerweile hat das Vorderrad einige Millimeter spiel und der Service Partner konnte keine Lager besorgen... 
Hat hier vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung wo ich dir herbekommen könnte?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (27. April 2015)

Da sind doch bestimmt stinknormale Rillenkugellager drin, deren Bezeichnung ist i.d.R. am Rand er äußeren Lagerschale eingelasert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (28. April 2015)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Mein 190
> Einmal stehend...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381649
> ...


Wende dich doch an den Euro Vertretung von Spank ist Sports Nut. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nextgeneration (28. April 2015)

Im Ruhemodus


----------



## souldriver (30. April 2015)

Auch das ist Berlin:


----------



## marc53844 (30. April 2015)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Mein 190
> Einmal stehend...
> 
> Leider geben die Innenlager in der Spank Nabe langsam ihren Geist auf... Mittlerweile hat das Vorderrad einige Millimeter spiel und der Service Partner konnte keine Lager besorgen...
> Hat hier vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung wo ich dir herbekommen könnte?



War heute bei H&S und habe mir dort 2 Lager besorgt. Meine waren auch Fritte. Für hinten sind es die 6902 RS2. Haben 2 Stück 20 euro gekostet.
Findeste bei Ebay für 2 Euro das Stück. Aber zur Haltbarkeit sage ich da nichts.

Gruß Marc

P.S. Sofern das 7.0er die selben Räder drauf hat wie das 9.0er.


----------



## Rubik (1. Mai 2015)

marc53844 schrieb:


> War heute bei H&S und habe mir dort 2 Lager besorgt. Meine waren auch Fritte. Für hinten sind es die 6902 RS2. Haben 2 Stück 20 euro gekostet.
> Findeste bei Ebay für 2 Euro das Stück. Aber zur Haltbarkeit sage ich da nichts.
> 
> Gruß Marc
> ...



Die von SKF kosten mehr und sind natürlich besser und langlebiger als ein Rillenkugellager für 1-2€. 

Was für ein Hersteller stand auf der Verpackung oder der Rechnung?


----------



## LaZn (1. Mai 2015)

Mein Rennwagen in artgerechter Haltung....



 
Nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig ausgestattet.

Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze von Ritchey (WCS Carbon), 
Sattel von Selle Italia (SLR Kit Carbonio Flow)
Shimano XT 2fach Kurbel
Laufradsatz (nicht auf dem Bild) Notubes ZTR Crest mit Funworks Naben, tubeless ausgerüstet
Ergebnis der Abmagerungskur: 9,8 kg (natürlich mit Pedale...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorze85 (1. Mai 2015)

Hab mein Radon bissel gepimpt. Sieht geil aus und fährt sich sau gut. Neue Pedale dran macht echt was her. Jetzt wars noch in der Werkstatt da sich ein Dämpfer verabschiedet hat. Aber leider hats mit ner Probefahrt noch nicht geklappt Wettertechnik mäßig. Was solls.


----------



## ron101 (1. Mai 2015)

There is no bad bike weather ;-)

Slide 160 8SE










Cheers
ron


----------



## Cubinator (1. Mai 2015)

LaZn schrieb:


> Mein Rennwagen in artgerechter Haltung....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382770
> Nicht mehr ganz serienmäßig ausgestattet.
> ...



Cooles Black Sin!!  
Wurde das Rad mit der gelben SID ausgeliefert? Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen, kann mich aber auch täuschen! 

MfG Yannic


----------



## P4LL3R (1. Mai 2015)

Die SID in meinem ZR Race 29 8.0 2014 schaut gleich aus, vielleicht wurde sie ja von so einem umgebaut. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cubinator (1. Mai 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Die SID in meinem ZR Race 29 8.0 2014 schaut gleich aus, vielleicht wurde sie ja von so einem umgebaut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Hab ich mir auch gedacht  
Sieht jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach sehr gut aus!! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LaZn (1. Mai 2015)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Cooles Black Sin!!
> Wurde das Rad mit der gelben SID ausgeliefert? Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen, kann mich aber auch täuschen!


Ursprünglich war das ganze Bike in dieser Farbe (Black Sin 8.0, Modell 2014). Da wegen eines Rissis der Rahmen zum Garantiefall und somit auch umgetauscht wurde (klappte übrigens hervorragend bei Radon) und nur noch die schwarze Ausführung vorrätig war, verblieb die gelbe SID als "eye-catcher" am Bike.


----------



## Duki84 (2. Mai 2015)

Black Beauty  ;-)

 

 


Slide 150 10.0  (2014)


----------



## Sharky78 (3. Mai 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 383216
Hier mal ein 130er nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt 
Grüße von der schwäbischen Alb


----------



## Nextgeneration (3. Mai 2015)

Sharky78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 383216
> Hier mal ein 130er nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt
> Grüße von der schwäbischen Alb


Zeigt mir Fehler an


----------



## Nextgeneration (3. Mai 2015)

Sharky78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 383216
> Hier mal ein 130er nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt
> Grüße von der schwäbischen Alb


Sehe nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (3. Mai 2015)

Ok, kleines Suchbild. Findet den Unterschied:

 

Zu schwer? Hier das entscheidende Detail:
 

Hab heut mit alle Mühe versucht, den Aufkleber der Pike auch einzusauen. Einmal hab ich mich sogar samt Rad in den Dreck geworfen. Leider war das Wetter einfach zu gut  Einsauung muss vertagt werden.

Übrigens vielen Dank an die Leute aus dem Slide-Thread, die mir mit der Konus-Geschichte geholfen haben.


----------



## MrsBergamont (3. Mai 2015)

Gestern wieder mit dem guten alten Swoopy unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (3. Mai 2015)

Zum Thema "eingesaut" kann ich auch was liefern. So sah es nach der gestrigen Tour aus... ☺️







Gruß ✌


----------



## marc53844 (3. Mai 2015)




----------



## Tubn (4. Mai 2015)

Mein Slide im natürlichen Lebensraum, auf den Heidelberger Hometrails, tolles Rad. Bis auf vorne größere Bremscheibe alles original, fehlt nur noch ein Marshguard um das Gesicht vor Matsch zu schützen


----------



## ruben81 (4. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Zee Kurbel und Schaltwerk mit 34er Kettenblatt umgerüstet. Außerdem auf MM und RR. Gefällt mir viel besser


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Mai 2015)

ruben81 schrieb:


> Heute auf Zee Kurbel und Schaltwerk mit 34er Kettenblatt umgerüstet. Außerdem auf MM und RR. Gefällt mir viel besser


Super Reifen auch in S. S. aber eine Kettenführung wird ich dir Empfehlen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ruben81 (5. Mai 2015)

Crash Plate ist schon von 77Designz bestellt, Kettenführung kommt vielleicht auch noch


----------



## SASCHAru (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2015)

Sehr schönes Laufrad ! Wasn das fürn Model ?


----------



## uHerr (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## SASCHAru (6. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Laufrad ! Wasn das fürn Model ?


ich glabe das war vor meiner Langeweile ein Puky, seit dem Umbau benutzen es meine Kiddis wieder!


----------



## derboern (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## tane (7. Mai 2015)




----------



## tane (7. Mai 2015)

uHerr schrieb:


>


meer & mtb - DIE perfekte kombi!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndyF1980 (7. Mai 2015)

Slide Carbon 9.0
Erster Eindruck: Hammer!!!
Tip für alle aus dem Frankenland
BikeDevils Zirndorf bei Nürnberg, genialer Laden und Servicepartner!


----------



## Zwibi11 (7. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (7. Mai 2015)

tane schrieb:


>



Das mit dem Hinterrad versetzen hast du echt gut drauf, Respekt! Aber für so einen flowlosen Trail würde ich mich da nicht raufquälen...


----------



## tane (7. Mai 2015)

thx 4s compliment!
der trail is nur flowlos, wemma kamera-aufstellen-rad-auffezahn-zruckgehn-kameraholn,...muss - da kommt ma wirklich net gscheit rein & fühlt sich auch "eckig". wie immer: am vid kommen weder steilheit noch schwierigkeit annähernd raus! (i bin a video-anfänger, aber des sieht ma eh!)
für jugendliche "tempobolzer" is das wegerl natürlich nix, aber ich hab am liebsten die langsamen, technischen sachen, die ich so grad noch "derpack"


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (7. Mai 2015)

tane schrieb:


> für jugendliche "tempobolzer" is das wegerl natürlich nix, aber ich hab am liebsten die langsamen, technischen sachen, die ich so grad noch "derpack"


 

schönes Vid !
Bekomm ich richtig Lust ne Runde mitzubiken. 
Für uns ältere ist das eben der Flow


----------



## compact444 (7. Mai 2015)

neuer Look am Swoop 175 2013


----------



## danie-dani (7. Mai 2015)

Nach 14 Stunden auf den Beinen und überfüllten Zügen Dank Streik habe ich meinem ZR Race die Sporen gegeben. Schön wars...


----------



## SASCHAru (7. Mai 2015)




----------



## punki69 (7. Mai 2015)

da war ich im herbst mit meinem zr-race,geile trails!!!!


----------



## HgButtentee (9. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (10. Mai 2015)




----------



## derboern (10. Mai 2015)

bilder vom gewitter am dienstag.


----------



## derboern (10. Mai 2015)




----------



## sgclimber (10. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2015)

So, hier nochmal paar Bildchen vomFroschn im Einsatz.
Weis gar nich wie ich das alles hinbekommen habe mit 26 Zoll !!!
Und dann auch noch die hälfte der Tour mit 3x1 Schaltung.
Schaltung wird definitiv überbewertet,schei*+s auf 1x11-> 3x11ist der neue Trend !
Undglaublich !


----------



## tane (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## Nextgeneration (11. Mai 2015)




----------



## knoerrli (11. Mai 2015)

bike für 3000€ mit "Carbon" Trinkflasche für 60€ + Auto für 35000€ aber kein Geld für einen gescheiten Fahrradträger


----------



## Nextgeneration (11. Mai 2015)

Irgendwo muss halt gespart werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (11. Mai 2015)

35000€ kostet ein A4 Cabrio aber auch nicht mehr 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lordbritannia (11. Mai 2015)

knoerrli schrieb:


> bike für 3000€ mit "Carbon" Trinkflasche für 60€ + Auto für 35000€ aber kein Geld für einen gescheiten Fahrradträger


schau genau hin. Der hat auch kein Geld für Laufräder der Arme.....


----------



## r3ddi (11. Mai 2015)

dann mach ich auch mal mit


----------



## Rubik (11. Mai 2015)

Da ist ja keine Klingel dran!  Wie kündigst Du dich auf den Trails an?


----------



## r3ddi (11. Mai 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Da ist ja keine Klingel dran!  Wie kündigst Du dich auf den Trails an?



Meist schreie ich "ding dong"


----------



## seso (12. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linussoft (12. Mai 2015)

So, mein 2013er Slide 130 9.0 SL hat ein Upgrade bekommen...

die Rahmenfarbe, es ging nicht anders.. da musste ich zuschlagen.


 

Linus


----------



## Nezzar (12. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte, die gab's niemals wirklich in Orange (nur auf Fotos von Vorserienmodellen), weil die Farbe nach ner Weile in der Sonne ausbleicht (wie ich auch schmerzlich an meinem schwarz-orangenen Slide erfahren musste). Nichtsdestrotz: Sieht klasse aus


----------



## Linussoft (12. Mai 2015)

Bike Discount schmeißt die Rahmen im Moment im Zelt in Bonn raus, die Farbe hat mich echt geflasht, und für 120 EUR (die wollten 150 haben, hab noch ein bisschen gebohrt) war es mir das Wert. Ist tatsächlich Vorserie, die Gardasee Rahmen, merkt man daran, dass die keine serienöffnung für die Stelth haben, die habe ich nun selber ins Rohr gefräst (mut zur Lücke...). da ich ein schwarzes Slide 130 hatte, war es ja ein 1:1 tausch aller Komponenten. Bin auch super zufrieden. Und wegen der Sonne: dann muss es eben immer im Schatten gefahren werden. ;-)

Linus

PS: ich weiß, die Griffe passen nun überhaupt nicht mehr...


----------



## P4LL3R (12. Mai 2015)

Leider kann man die Rahmen nicht online kaufen, sonst hätte ich auch schon ein paar bestellt. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boarderking (12. Mai 2015)

Linussoft schrieb:


> die Rahmenfarbe, es ging nicht anders.. da musste ich zuschlagen


 ich könnte mir den schwarzen hinterbau des alten rahmens auch sehr gut dazu vorstellen, bei der schwarzen gabel....


----------



## Keks_nascher (12. Mai 2015)

Da war ich damals so unheimlich enttäuscht dass das Orange nicht in Serie ging. Zurecht wie ich hier sehe. Sehr geil !!!

Leider 29". Aber 130 Euro.... da braucht man nicht groß überlegen !

Für den Preis häng ich mir den Rahmen ins Zimmer.


----------



## Linussoft (12. Mai 2015)

120 Euro, aber auch für 130 hätte ich es mitgenommen. Der Preis war vermutlich so gut, da ich neben dem Rahmen auch noch ein weiteres komplettes Rad mitgenommen habe, ein Ramon Vaillant Sram Red 2014. wollte schon länger zusätzlich ein Rennrad, damit ich nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch langsam wieder anfange.
Das slide wird wohl demnächst nicht mehr soviel gefordert, in 2016 Pläne ich noch ein Swoop 175 fürs trailrocken, dann sind die 130 als Tourenrad ausreichend.

Linus


----------



## kuwap (12. Mai 2015)

Neulich im Wald mit dem Slide... Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Baum da mutwillig hingestellt wurde


----------



## Sixday (12. Mai 2015)

Radon Skeen 8.0


----------



## hepp (13. Mai 2015)

kuwap schrieb:


> Neulich im Wald mit dem Slide... Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Baum da mutwillig hingestellt wurde



Ist das aktuell vom Lüderich? Sieht ja wieder ganz brauchbar aus! Ich bin da schon längere Zeit nicht mehr gefahren aber ich glaube, das könnte ich mal wieder tuen. Und ja, der Baum steht da schon eine ganze Weile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedrage (13. Mai 2015)




----------



## Hike_O (13. Mai 2015)

Den Mantel als Tretlagerschutz find ich gut.
Wollte der Hund uns seine beste Seite zeigen?


----------



## speedrage (13. Mai 2015)

Mein Hund wollte keine langweilige Pause machen, sondern endlich weiter durch die Gegend jagen. 
Der Mantel am Unterrohr ist bei so manchen Schotterstrecken hier im Sauerland zu empfehlen, hört sich nicht schön an wenn die Steine aufs Aluminium knallen


----------



## Toni2013 (13. Mai 2015)

So ich hab's endlich auch mal wieder geschafft ein Foto zu machen.


----------



## stefan86199 (13. Mai 2015)

von vor knapp 2 Wochen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2015)

*Der Dicke uns sein Froschn - Vatertagsride @ Eifeltrails*


----------



## punki69 (16. Mai 2015)

werde im sommer 2 wochen in eurer schönen gegend biken,in der nähe von daun,freu!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2015)

Joha, in Daun gibbet auch einiges was man fahren kann. 
Wobei sich Eifel sowohl fahrtechnisch als auch landschaftlich teilweise ziemlich unterscheiden kann


----------



## Deleted 306952 (16. Mai 2015)

Ein Slide an der Donau  Grüße aus Regensburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (17. Mai 2015)

Nach langer Suche im Deister doch noch den Raketentrail gefunden


----------



## Mr.Gregor (17. Mai 2015)

chris48793 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 386938
> Ein Slide an der Donau  Grüße aus Regensburg


Es geht nichts über das passende Bike am Stacheldrahtzaun Trakl ☺


----------



## Nezzar (18. Mai 2015)

Ein paar Bilder vom vergangenen Wochenende vom Singltrek pod Smrkem in der Tschechei. Fast 100 km mit 2000 Höhenmetern. Rad zuverlässig wie und je. Die nachgerüstete Pike ist ein Traum und jeden Euro wert. Nach langerer Probiererei bin ich auch endlich mit der Vorbaulänge und Lenkerbreite zufrieden.

Bike eingesaut und viel Spaß gehabt


----------



## Romarius (18. Mai 2015)

bei den Trail Days in Latsch gestern


----------



## seppelman (18. Mai 2015)

Mein neues ZR Team 27.5 8.0 auf dem zweiten Ausritt.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2015)

gehört ja auch i.wie hier her. Achtung,... könnte werbung sein 

Reisestory aus Marokko:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2015)

seppelman schrieb:


> Mein neues ZR Team 27.5 8.0 auf dem zweiten Ausritt.
> Anhang anzeigen 387558



Was haste denn da aufm Lenker montiert ? Radar? Sonar ? Discman ?


----------



## ghostmuc (18. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was haste denn da aufm Lenker montiert ? Radar? Sonar ? Discman ?


habe ich auch schon gerätselt. Brotzeitbox ?


----------



## Rubik (18. Mai 2015)

Ein Tablet mit Bike-Abo? 
...


----------



## boxer24 (18. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was haste denn da aufm Lenker montiert ? Radar? Sonar ? Discman ?



Hallo
was ist denn Sonar


schöne grüße aus der eifel


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Mai 2015)

boxer24 schrieb:


> Hallo
> was ist denn Sonar
> 
> 
> schöne grüße aus der eifel



 Das hier:




Ping ... Ping ... Ping ... "Hier oben kreist der Tommy, da unten sind wir..."


----------



## Deleted 306952 (18. Mai 2015)

Mr.Gregor schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über das passende Bike am Stacheldrahtzaun Trakl ☺



Das stimmt


----------



## Deleted 306952 (18. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was haste denn da aufm Lenker montiert ? Radar? Sonar ? Discman ?



Das is ja riesig Viellicht is es ja eine UFO Abwehranlage? Oder so ein "Wolfabwehrgerät"


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. Mai 2015)




----------



## Mithras (18. Mai 2015)

Mal was "Älteres" .. ich liebe das Bike!


----------



## Ma4ik (18. Mai 2015)

@Mithras sieht noch so neu aus, wow. Ist wohl ein Sammlerstück  Jahrgang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (19. Mai 2015)

Rahmen aus 2010, wird schon regelmäßig artgerecht bewegt ^^ Auf den Bildern isses halt mal frisch geputzt


----------



## seppelman (19. Mai 2015)

Da mir ein Garmin zu teuer ist hab ich da eine Navitasche mit zusätzlicher Powerbank für Routing und Tracking drin. Inzwischen seit 5 Jahren. So sieht es als Produkt aus: http://www.amazon.de/Navitech-Wasse...d=1432022791&sr=8-7&keywords=navitech+fahrrad Ist halt mein Tourenrad .

Grüße


----------



## ders (19. Mai 2015)

Mal mein Swoop in natürlicher Umgebung.

    

lg


----------



## psd (19. Mai 2015)

Das Slide in Rabenberg am Wochenende... Ich bin einfach begeistert...


----------



## Airigh (20. Mai 2015)

Artgerechte Haltung im Wald/Wiesenumgebung


----------



## frx_Bender (20. Mai 2015)

Bikeurlaub im Vischgau! Saugeil! Mein Slide hat sich sauwohl gefühlt!


----------



## Keks_nascher (20. Mai 2015)

Reverb Leitung willst du nicht kürzen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2015)

Das ist artgerechte Haltung !


----------



## heu20 (20. Mai 2015)

War auch bei den Trail Days  Das erste Mal so richtig in den Bergen und dann gleich den Roadbrunn runter. Das Slide macht auf jeden Fall richtig Laune!



 

 

Gruß 
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (20. Mai 2015)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Reverb Leitung willst du nicht kürzen?



hab ich mir schon ewig vorgenommen , aber bin einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen. Es hat mich bisher beim Fahren auch noch nie gestört.


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Mai 2015)

Beim Marathon in Bad Wildbad.


----------



## Hike_O (20. Mai 2015)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Bikeurlaub im Vischgau! Saugeil! Mein Slide hat sich sauwohl gefühlt!


Die Bilder sind Top!
Steht auf Deinen Felgen wirklich Inferno25, oder soll das eine 29 sein?


----------



## frx_Bender (20. Mai 2015)

Ist das Slide 8.0 aus 2013 und somit die Inferno 25. Fahre mit Schlauch vorn Conti Baron 2.3 BCC und hinten Maxxis DHR II 2.3 MaxxPro. Reifenduck so zwischen 1,5 und 1,7 bar.


----------



## darkJST (20. Mai 2015)

Mal sehen wie lang dein Barönchen das mitmacht...meinen Mitte 2012 gekauften muss ich jetzt doch mal ausmustern da die Flanken mittlerweile ziemlich mitgenommen aussehen^^

Oldie but goldie


----------



## frx_Bender (20. Mai 2015)

na dafür hat er doch dann lange durchgehalten. Ca 3 Jahre ist doch super. Fährst du den das ganze Jahr? 

Habe meinen seit einem guten Jahr drauf und der sieht noch verdammt gut aus. Bin den aber letztes Jahr meist knapp mit 2,0 bar gefahren, fühlt sich allerdings mit ca. 1,5 viel besser an.  (..der war damals auch deine Empfehlung! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (20. Mai 2015)

Weiß ich noch, dass ich dir den emfohlen habe, daher wirds auch wieder nen Baron Auch total rundgefahren hat der noch erstaunlich viel Grip, nur die fehlenden Kanten merkt man eben genau dann, wenns auf Kanten ankäme.

Ich bin quasi jeden MTB-km mit dem gefahren, abgesehen von Park-geschichten und Finale Ligure, dafür hab ich den dicken Baron Muss mal zu Haus in die Tabelle schauen wie die km-Leistung in etwa gewesen sein könnte.

€dit:


----------



## troy_lee_666 (21. Mai 2015)

Rockt einfach das Teil!
Danke Radon/Bodo!


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Mai 2015)

Hier noch was zum Thema" dicke Backen machen".


----------



## SeppmitS (21. Mai 2015)

Ihr habt es gut... ATM im Servicemodus gefangen.


----------



## darkJST (22. Mai 2015)

Tüdelü...

Sieht nur auf dem Bild so flach aus, war nen ausgewachsener S3-Trail, welcher sogar S4 bei OSM getaggt war.


----------



## p3bbels (22. Mai 2015)

@darkJST sieht gut aus. Darf man wissen wo das war ( Alpen oder?)? 

Gruß


----------



## darkJST (22. Mai 2015)

Jeschkengebirge/CZ


----------



## Rage_Hard (22. Mai 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Jeschkengebirge/CZ


Da mal bei Regen runter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Mai 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Jeschkengebirge/CZ



Die haben mit Sicherheit auch ne 2m Regel  ... wenn nicht 3m


----------



## punki69 (22. Mai 2015)

.hab mal das schild von radon gefunden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn nicht grad irgendwo Naturschutzgebiet ist darfste in CZ überall fahren, genauso wie in Sachsen auch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Wenn nicht grad irgendwo Naturschutzgebiet ist darfste in CZ überall fahren, genauso wie in Sachsen auch



Liberaler Osten 

Achso Bilderthread oder? 
​


----------



## bullswildrush (23. Mai 2015)

Heute mal die neuen Schuhe anprobiert und ich muss sagen die stehen ihm richtig gut


----------



## danie-dani (23. Mai 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Heute mal die neuen Schuhe anprobiert und ich muss sagen die stehen ihm richtig gut



Stealth decals an Gabel und Dämpfer und dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## darkJST (23. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Liberaler Osten


Ich vergaß Bayern...und Italien?



 



Ach ja...Schweiz


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Mai 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Heute mal die neuen Schuhe anprobiert und ich muss sagen die stehen ihm richtig gut



Oh, ein ADAC-Bike. Der Retter auf allen Trails.


----------



## czaaka (25. Mai 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lang dein Barönchen das mitmacht...meinen Mitte 2012 gekauften muss ich jetzt doch mal ausmustern da die Flanken mittlerweile ziemlich mitgenommen aussehen^^
> 
> Oldie but goldie


ha !!! das ist mein bike !!! slide 2012 9.0


----------



## Ridecanyon (26. Mai 2015)

Der neueste Familienzuwachs nach Canyon und Rose


----------



## enno112 (26. Mai 2015)

Und wohl nicht das schlechteste....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (26. Mai 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Und wohl nicht das schlechteste....


Muss sich erst noch beweisen


----------



## Deleted 306952 (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## derlippi (26. Mai 2015)

Mein Slide 150 nach dem letzten Upgrade...


----------



## Dusius (26. Mai 2015)

Eher ein downgrade


----------



## Heitzerl (26. Mai 2015)

derlippi schrieb:


> Mein Slide 150 nach dem letzten Upgrade...


 
nein


----------



## trail_desire (26. Mai 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Stealth decals an Gabel und Dämpfer und dann ist es perfekt.


Nein, perfekt wär es, wenn die rock shox Decals in Gelb wären und vielleicht noch ein gelber Lenker, oder Griffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (26. Mai 2015)

Einige beschweren sich jetzt schon das zu viel gelb dran ist, (adac) mir gefällt es so wie es jetzt ist recht gut


----------



## danie-dani (26. Mai 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Nein, perfekt wär es, wenn die rock shox Decals in Gelb wären und vielleicht noch ein gelber Lenker, oder Griffe.



Na das wäre ja n bissl viel. Aber Ansichtssache. Stealth würde wunderbar mit dem Radonschriftzug und der Kurbel harmonieren. Aber wie gesagt, Ansichtssache


----------



## danie-dani (26. Mai 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Einige beschweren sich jetzt schon das zu viel gelb dran ist, (adac) mir gefällt es so wie es jetzt ist recht gut



Die muss es Gefallen, nicht den anderen...


----------



## Fijure (26. Mai 2015)

Eben im Megastore abgeholt


----------



## stromb6 (26. Mai 2015)

Slide die Zweite


----------



## _SchuhTown07_ (27. Mai 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Nein, perfekt wär es, wenn die rock shox Decals in Gelb wären und vielleicht noch ein gelber Lenker, oder Griffe.



Rock Shox Decals in gelb? Da fällt mir spontan was dazu ein

http://www.bkstickers.com/product/rockshox-pike-2014-b/

Will mir dort auch ein paar Decals für die Pike bestellen in Orange für's Slide Carbon 8. Sicherlich eine interessante Seite. Die Firma ist in Portugal.


----------



## tomtom1986 (27. Mai 2015)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Slide die Zweite


Also die grünen Kurbelschoner würde ich weg machen die stechen sich ja ganz übel mit dem grün des Bikes. Und ich denke das bei ner Alukurbel das auch nicht wirklich nötig wäre


----------



## jokernthief (27. Mai 2015)

Ist das denn bei ner Carbon Kurbel unbedingt notwendig? Hab an meiner X0 Kurbel vom 9.0HD noch keine Schuhe dran, frag mich aber grad ob ich das irgendwann bereue? ^^


----------



## Davedr (27. Mai 2015)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Slide die Zweite



4 verschiedene Grüntöne, war wohl nicht beabsichtigt


----------



## Rubik (27. Mai 2015)

Sehe solche Kurbelschoner zum ersten mal.  
Gibt es da etwas zu beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (27. Mai 2015)

Hab schon schwarze geordert. Hätte gern einheitliche Grüntöne, aber die Herren von Race Face sind sich leider selber nicht grün. Drei Teile in drei verschiedenen Grüntönen sind von Race Face.

Es gibt small und large bei den Gummipopeln. Small für Sram X1, RF Turbine, breite für Sram Carbonkurbeln und RF Next SL, RF SixC.

So nochmal foliert.


----------



## LaughingBuddha (27. Mai 2015)

Hier mal zwei POVs vom Hometrail...





... ein Mal der Cornerjump ...





... und ein Mal der Stepdown


----------



## tomtom1986 (27. Mai 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Ist das denn bei ner Carbon Kurbel unbedingt notwendig? Hab an meiner X0 Kurbel vom 9.0HD noch keine Schuhe dran, frag mich aber grad ob ich das irgendwann bereue? ^^


Also auf ne Dh Bike würde ich es auf jeden fall nehmen. Alles darunter sehe ich da keinen Grund sie zu verwenden. Ausser man ist recht penibel mit dem Bike für Wiederverkauf oder sonnst was. Die Carbon Kurbel dürften aber recht stabil sein so das man sie nur bei richtig heftigen Einschlägen zerstört.


----------



## derboern (28. Mai 2015)

Slide 150 8.0 SE 2013


----------



## pipo_1 (30. Mai 2015)

Hier mein ZR Team 8.0 frisch am Dienstag aus dem Megastore abgeholt  LG


----------



## MTW (31. Mai 2015)

Erste Tour mit dem grünen Monster


----------



## CurtisNewton (31. Mai 2015)

5 Jahre alt, hat mich nie im Stich gelassen!


----------



## punki69 (31. Mai 2015)

....hier noch malmeins......


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (31. Mai 2015)

Slide im Sinkflug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuwap (31. Mai 2015)

Radon Slide Carbon Special Edition 2014 und Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 2015 auf dem Wildhog Trail


----------



## Turbo-T (31. Mai 2015)

Hier mein neues Radon Slide


----------



## kuschi84 (31. Mai 2015)

Mein erstes Radon Bike und Top zufrieden.....  Slide 9.0 HD


----------



## Error141 (2. Juni 2015)

Dann stell ich meine Freeride Rackete Auch mal zur schau


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2015)

3 Slides in 3 Tagen durch Belgien !

Der Froschn beim hüpfen:





Slide 10.0 in Action





Der Froschn beim Schlammsuhlen





Slide 9.0 auf Tauchfahrt 





Der Froschn und der Dicke am See





Slide9.0 in Action:


----------



## FelBar (2. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Baby! 

Slide 150 10.0 aus 2014,
Ein paar kleine optische Veränderungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alleexx (3. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein swoop 210 und anbei noch eine frage. Ist ab werk in der boxxer tatsächlich kaum öl drinnen so wie manche behaupten?


----------



## Keks_nascher (3. Juni 2015)

War bei RS "früher" so, dass die Gabeln mit zuwenig Öl ausgeliefert wurden. Mittlerweile solls wohl besser geworden sein.


----------



## Alleexx (3. Juni 2015)

Oke danke für die info


----------



## tomtom1986 (3. Juni 2015)

Würde wegen dem Öl aber trotzdem nochmal nachschauen is kein großer aufwand.


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Juni 2015)

Alleexx schrieb:


> Hier mal mein swoop 210 und anbei noch eine frage. Ist ab werk in der boxxer tatsächlich kaum öl drinnen so wie manche behaupten?


Ja ist immer noch so. Bei 2 Freunden hat sich die schwarze Beschichtung der Standrohre wegen zu wenig Schmieröl abgerieben. Besser selber neues Öl einfüllen. Dann biste auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Alleexx (3. Juni 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ja ist immer noch so. Bei 2 Freunden hat sich die schwarze Beschichtung der Standrohre wegen zu wenig Schmieröl abgerieben. Besser selber neues Öl einfüllen. Dann biste auf der sicheren Seite.


Na toll da kommt freude auf. Danke dir!


----------



## Dusius (3. Juni 2015)

Also in meiner war definitiv genug Öl, einfach auch mal das Bike umdrehen wie man es halt machen soll.


----------



## Wurzelschrat (4. Juni 2015)

2013er


----------



## frx_Bender (5. Juni 2015)

An die mit einem schwarz / blauen Slide 150 aus 2013 bzw. 2014, habt ihr einen farblich passenden Vorbau zu dem blau am Hinterbau gefunden? Ich suche einen bis max. 50mm blauen Vorbau. Habe hier eine kleine Auswahl gefunden, weiß jedoch nicht ob das farblich harmoniert. Verbaut würde das mit einem schwarzen Spank Spoon Lenker und schwarzen Griffen.

Hier mein Rad






Cockpit






Sicpack Racing Menace





sonst hab ich nur noch den Spank Spike gefunden






oder doch lieber schwarz lassen??  
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## bik3rid3r (5. Juni 2015)

Hab das graublaue Slide von 2014 und hatte die selbe Überlegung. Hab im Endeffekt den Syntace Megaforce genommen, da mein Lenker und die Griffe ebenfalls von Syntace sind. Hab lediglich blaue Klemmschellen dran.
Ich finde bei einem schwarzen Lenker wirkt ein farbiger Vorbau "verloren", so als würde da noch irgendwas fehlen. Schwer zu erklären, was ich mein.
Der Spank Spike Bearclaw wäre meine zweite Wahl gewesen, weil der farblich dezenter ist. Den würde ich an deiner Stelle nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (5. Juni 2015)

Gestern




[/url


----------



## Beaumont (5. Juni 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Gestern


Cooles Foto! Wieviel km hast du eigentlich mit deinem Slide 140 schon runtergespult? Müssen ja schon einige sein?! Wie bist du bis jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## frx_Bender (5. Juni 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Der Spank Spike Bearclaw wäre meine zweite Wahl gewesen, weil der farblich dezenter ist. Den würde ich an deiner Stelle nehmen.



ich werd wohl den nehmen oder einfach schlicht schwarz.


----------



## wellness_28 (5. Juni 2015)

Nähe Brocken (Harz) / Slide 150 (2013)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2015)

Hast du keine Angst ? So ganz ohne Protektoren ?


----------



## wellness_28 (6. Juni 2015)

Die sind bei dem fotografierenden Kumpel mit am Rucksacke für die kommende Abfahrt ;-)


----------



## derboern (6. Juni 2015)

Fischbecker Heide am Segelflugplatz


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (6. Juni 2015)

Hoi zäme,

mal ein kleines Update meines 2015er Radon Slide Carbon 9.0. Es hat einen neuen LRS bekommen und jetzt ist es nahezu perfekt für mich. Es hat sogar noch weiteres Potential zum Gewichtseinsparen. Das steht aber erstmal nicht auf der Agenda. So bleibt es jetzt eine Weile:






































Modifikationen:
- Lenker gekürzt auf 730mm
- Vorbau 50mm Bontrager Rhythm Pro 50mm 7°
- Griffe ESI
- Sattel Evoke RXL Carbon 148mm
- Pedale Shimano XTR PD-M9000
- Flaschenhalter Toppeak Carbon

- Laufradsatz 650B: 1539g (netto); 3880 (brutto); Aufgebaut von Stonebite MTB (CH)
- Felgen Carbon Maulweite 30mm, Felgenbreite 36mm, 32 Löcher
- Naben Tune King/Kong
- Alu Nippel
- Speichen DT Competition
- Bremsscheiben 200/180mm
- Reifen Maxxis Ardent 2.35 vorne
- Reifen Schwalbe Rock Razor 2.35 hinten
- Tubeless
- Kassette Sram XG-1099 11-36

*Gesamtgewicht: 12.66kg*


----------



## darkJST (6. Juni 2015)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Cooles Foto! Wieviel km hast du eigentlich mit deinem Slide 140 schon runtergespult? Müssen ja schon einige sein?! Wie bist du bis jetzt zufrieden?


Kann ich nicht aus dem Kopf sagen und an die Daten komm ich erst übernächste Woche ran. Dieses Jahr sind es leider erst knapp über 1000. Ich bin im großen und ganzen zufrieden. Muss das noch mal ausführlich schreiben...Mobil ist das doof ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turboluschti (6. Juni 2015)

Hier gibt's auch mal mein neues Bike!
Bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Slide Carbon 8.0 2015, bin sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt nur noch hoffen das es her hält wie mein EX Liteville und die robusten Santas dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Keks_nascher (7. Juni 2015)

Warum Umstieg von Santa Cruz/Liteville auf Radon?


----------



## Turboluschti (7. Juni 2015)

Ist eine persönliche Eintscheidung geworden, hatte nach nem Bikeunfall jetzt 5 Jahre Pause, will jetzt aber wieder angreifen. In den 5 Jahren kam ein Sohn, Mororrad und andere Ausgaben und hab mir ein Limit von 3000€ gesetzt, da kriegt ma bei Liteville oder Santa Cruz grad mal einen Rahmen! Und dieses Radon erfüllt alle meine Anforderungen die ich an mein Enduro habe! Sind außerdem zufällig genau die Komponenten dran mit dene ich mir ein Liteville oder Santa aufgebaut hätte! Und dies für 3000€!  
Und ich schenke Radon mein Vertrauen das dieser Carbon Rahmen auch auf lange Zeit her hält!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2015)




----------



## punki69 (8. Juni 2015)

bild 5 sieht wie ein riesen absatz aus,klasse fotografiert........


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2015)

Jo von weitem siehts wirklich so aus.
Der Absatz ist ca.30cm hoch würd ich mal schätzen, was auf dem Bild nich rüberkommt ist wie steil s dort ist und das dort wo die Kamera steht ein Baum ist so das man im Prinzip direkt eine Rechtskurve machen muss. Heute alles kein Problem das zu fahren, früher hab ich mir immer die Bux braun gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (8. Juni 2015)

Hier mal mein Slide Ed von 2012 das Ding läuft  immer noch so sahne)


----------



## Beaumont (8. Juni 2015)

@poison2008 
Wie hast du denn die orangenen Streifen runtergebracht? Die sind doch überlackiert?!


----------



## poison2008 (8. Juni 2015)

Nope  sind ganz dünne Aufkleber drauf,Hauch dünn Klarlack  drüber. Vorsicht  mit abeizer eingeschmiert einwirken lassen 10-20 min. Dann Plastik scharber drüber gegebenenfalls Vorgang  wiederholen! 
Aber ich erlauben dir das nicht dann wäre meins ja kein Unikat  mehr;-)


----------



## Helli_62 (10. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Beaumont (10. Juni 2015)

poison2008 schrieb:


> Aber ich erlauben dir das nicht dann wäre meins ja kein Unikat  mehr;-)



Danke für die Info!
Haha, keine Angst, ich werds vorerst eh so lassen.


----------



## TR2N (10. Juni 2015)

Mein ZR Race 7.0 (2015) und ich...


----------



## Beaumont (11. Juni 2015)

Mein Slide 140 aus 2012 ist jetzt mit den Modifikationen am Ende angekommen:



Sorry @BODOPROBST, das neue Slide 140 Carbon ist zwar richtig geil aber das alte 140er ist einfach zu gut um ausgetauscht zu werden. 
Mehr Bilder (Detailbilder) gibts in meinem Album...


----------



## Hike_O (11. Juni 2015)

@Beaumont : Sehr schniekes Teil.
Aber ist der Federweg noch original? Das Tretlager sieht so hochgebockt aus, oder wirkt das nur so wegen der 1x11 Schaltung?


----------



## poison2008 (11. Juni 2015)

Ist durch  die 1×11 Schaltung. . .
Geil aufgebaut  wird  ich auch nicht tauschen  wollen...
Aber Die Reifen ...


----------



## Beaumont (11. Juni 2015)

Wirkt nur so!
Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel sind noch die einzigen Originalteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linussoft (11. Juni 2015)

Nach mehreren Wochen ohne MTB (aufgrund einer gebrochenen Clavicula) muss ich nun langsam wieder anfangen. gemütliche Runde um die Kraftwerke und Vollrather Höhe/Pielsbusch zum MTB-Wiedereinstieg


----------



## bik3rid3r (11. Juni 2015)

Das sieht aus, als ob der Hintergrund mit dem PC eingefügt worden sei 
Wann gab es ein orangenes Slide?


----------



## Linussoft (11. Juni 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Das sieht aus, als ob der Hintergrund mit dem PC eingefügt worden sei
> Wann gab es ein orangenes Slide?



Der Hintergrund ist schon echt, das im Vorderen Hintergrund sind die BOA Blöcke 2 und 3 des Kraftwerks Neurath, im Hintergrund das alte Kraftwerk Neurath. Das orangene Slide 130 ist ursprünglich ein 14er Slide 130 9.0 SL in schwarz gewesen, ich habe mir vor vier Wochen in Bonn einen der Promo-Gardasee Rahmen in Orange geholt und 1:1 umgebaut. ich stehe voll auf Orange.

Linus


----------



## Keks_nascher (11. Juni 2015)

Sieht sehr geil aus ! Bin schon gespannt wie lang sich die Farbe mit der Sonne verträgt.


----------



## derboern (11. Juni 2015)

fällt der Bauer von dem Traktor, steht in der nähe ein Reaktor  
geiles Bild. Bei dem Wetter sieht alles künstlich aus irgendwie. man is ja nur Wolken und Regen gewohnt.



Hühnenbett im Klecker Wald 3500 v Chr.


----------



## boxer24 (11. Juni 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Das sieht aus, als ob der Hintergrund mit dem PC eingefügt worden sei
> Wann gab es ein orangenes Slide?



stell dein rad mal ans kw dann strahlt das auch


----------



## stefan86199 (11. Juni 2015)

Hab die Tage mal die Stealth Black Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer gebastelt, mir gefällts.


----------



## danie-dani (11. Juni 2015)

stefan86199 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394674
> 
> Hab die Tage mal die Stealth Black Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer gebastelt, mir gefällts.



Sattel noch schwarz, dann perfekt


----------



## stefan86199 (12. Juni 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Sattel noch schwarz, dann perfekt



Die Idee find ich gut, wird bei Gelegenheit umgerüstet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalibuM41K (12. Juni 2015)

Mein neues Gefährt für den steilen Weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## boarderking (12. Juni 2015)

MalibuM41K schrieb:


> Mein neues Gefährt für den steilen Weg zur Arbeit.


 
hässlicher Flaschenhalter


----------



## P4LL3R (12. Juni 2015)

Das ist sicher so eine Aero-Trinkflasche


----------



## haekel72 (12. Juni 2015)

Swoop 2013 mit neuen Anker MT7 und Fox 170mm 650B^^


----------



## Beaumont (12. Juni 2015)

Wow, ganz schön viel umgebaut!
Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht der neuen Federelemente? Zufrieden? Die Fox 36 steht auch auf meiner Liste in der Talas Version, wenn die nur nicht so Ar....teuer wäre!


----------



## Tankwart29 (13. Juni 2015)

ZR Race 29 8.0 Sram 2014, nichts besonderes mir taugts aber voll : sorry für die Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (13. Juni 2015)

Tankwart29 schrieb:


> nichts besonderes mir taugts aber voll



Wenn du Spaß damit hast ist doch alles gut.


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juni 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Das ist sicher so eine Aero-Trinkflasche


für Elektrolyt Getränke


----------



## EVHD (14. Juni 2015)

So, wozu braucht man ein Canyon Strive AL wenn ein Swoop fast das selbe wiegen kann aber mit mehr Reserve? 
13,9 KG inkl Subpin 3 Pedale 
X01 Schaltwerk und Trigger, XX1 Kassette und eine X1 1400 Kurbel was will man mehr?


----------



## drfloyd (18. Juni 2015)

20 Zoll


----------



## psd (18. Juni 2015)

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs...

 
Ohne den goldenen Lenker sieht das Bike auch schon viel erwachsener aus.


----------



## Nextgeneration (18. Juni 2015)




----------



## Rumpelchen (21. Juni 2015)

Kleine Teuto Runde die leider von einem Platten beendet wurde.

Radl geputzt

Radon E1 aus 2013.

Hinterbau frisch gelagert mit Edelstahllager.
Dämpfer frisch vom Service zurück bekommen, Montag kommen hoffentlich die Huber Buchsen ( in Gold) die ich dafür bestelt hab. 
Gabel hat neue Tauchrohre bekommen und eine frischen Service.
200 mm Bremsscheibe vorne
Sq Lap 911 Sattel
Hope Spacer vorne und Hope Sattelklemme.
Rentahal Duo Vorbau 40mm
Reverse Schalterklemmen in Gold










Wenn einer ein gutes Bike braucht würde ich mich von diesem Slide trennen - verschenken würde ich es allerdings nich, funktioniert super und alles tiptop... 

wenn einer interesse hat einfach anschreiben.


----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2015)

Hier mal meins, mit neuer Schaltzughülle, nun läuft die Schaltung wieder bestens


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. Juni 2015)

Gefällt mir, sieht echt gut aus - Jagwire?


----------



## Dusius (21. Juni 2015)

jo, sind die besten, habe das set gekauft mit dem teflon Schaltzug. Wirklich richtig edel das Zeug, zur Rahmenfarbe passt es auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoVau (22. Juni 2015)

Da... Ein neuer Weg... Wird besser werden...


----------



## Blades (22. Juni 2015)

Du hast da ein Fahrrad an deinem Matsch kleben.


----------



## darkJST (22. Juni 2015)

Ich kann den Schriftzug noch lesen

Slide on 601



 



By @solarsound


----------



## Blechquaeler (23. Juni 2015)

Sooo schön.  Ich habe bis vor 7 Jhren in der Nähe des alten Shops in Bonn gewohnt, kenne Radon also schon recht lange. Früher hätte ich mir, allein aus optischen Gründen (Fetisch muss schön sein!) nie ein Radon gekauft. Da hat sich richtig was getan. Sehr geil!


----------



## BoPeeP (23. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön Blechquäler, ich bin von meinem 9.0er auch begeistert. Hat Radon die Farbe vom Lenker angepasst. Meiner ist noch zu "gelb" im Vergleich zur Kashima-Beschichtung und den goldenen Stickern:


----------



## hesc (23. Juni 2015)

Radon Transporter 






Radon on track....





Radon in Action- und Pausenmodus (einer muss ja schließlich knipsen)


----------



## enno112 (23. Juni 2015)

Gesterln bei schönstem Wetter am Lago mit meinem "Oldschool Bike" den Val del Dialo geritten: geht wunderbar...


----------



## MarcoVau (23. Juni 2015)

@enno112 ... Das geht sogar mit so ner alten Rummel???  Vorletzte Woche noch mit nem 27,5/26" Leihbike runter... Hoffe das Wetter hält sich... 

Gruß, Marco


----------



## Blechquaeler (23. Juni 2015)

"Hat Radon die Farbe vom Lenker angepasst. meinem  Meiner ist noch zu "gelb" im Vergleich zur Kashima-Beschichtung und den goldenen Stickern:"

Ich weiß nicht ob das Radon oder Race Face war.  Aber meiner erscheint eher etwas zu braun im Gegensatz zu deinem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Man (23. Juni 2015)

So bin ab jetzt auch dabei !


----------



## darkJST (24. Juni 2015)

So...irgendwer wollte doch wissen wieviele km ich mit dem Slide schon hab...etwa 4100 seit 2012. Das Barönchen hat etwa das doppelte dank Zweitnutzung an der grünen Rakete. Der Baron ist jetzt aber doch mal ersetzt worden...siehe Bild

Kleine Defektliste:

Schaltauge und X0-Schaltwerk erst an Stein, dann in Speichen zerschellt...auf der zweiten Tour

VR-Bremse (Formula The One) eingeschickt wegen undicht
Gabel eingeschickt wegen Spiel (Mit der Bemerkung "Spiel im Soll" zurückbekommen)

VR-Bremse eingeschickt wegen undicht und gegen Elixir CR ersetzt (Seit die T1 an der grünen Rakete ist benimmt se sich)
LRS ersetzt wegen zu schmal (holt euch keine Acros-Naben, bin beim dritten Freilauf, Kumpel von mir beim fünften in gleicher Zeit)
Neue Reverb bekommen weil funzt nimmer
Neue Buchsen in der Gabel, neue Talaseinheit und neue Standrohre bekommen, Rp23 auf schweren Fahrer abstimmen lassen
X7-Schaltwerk zerrüttelt, gegen X9 2.1 ersetzt
Druckstufenknopf an Gabel funktionsfrei, Endanschlagsdämpfer im Dämpfer funktionsfrei (und so am Gardasee gewesen), derzeit beim Service
Dafür hab ich keine Probleme mit den Lagern...ihr dürft die einfach nicht aufschrauben Zja...wer viel, wenig zimperlich und bei jedem Wetter fährt macht halt viel kaputt Im Bekanntenkreis ist die Ausfallquote teilweise ähnlich hoch. Alles bekloppte

Verzerrtes Slide überm Gardasee mit knipsendem Fahrer Von @solarsound


----------



## bik3rid3r (24. Juni 2015)

Ich war zwar keiner der Fragenden, aber trotzdem danke für den ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## rais85 (25. Juni 2015)

Bikepark Osternohe


----------



## LaughingBuddha (25. Juni 2015)

Dafür würde ich ja mein 190er eintauschen


----------



## Rumpelchen (25. Juni 2015)

Läuft wie geschmiert jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Do it in the Dirt (25. Juni 2015)

Ich liebe es ☺️


----------



## MarcoVau (26. Juni 2015)

Und falls sich jemand fragt, wie die Felgen ohne Decals wirken...


----------



## Saabway (26. Juni 2015)

Zum Slide ist ein neuer Mitbewohner dazugekommen. Da ich das Slide nicht auf dem Weg zur Praxis unnötig verschleißen möchte, so etwas möglicherweise etwas leichter rollt und bei Regen einen nicht komplett mit Dreck eindeckt mal was vernünftiges. Nur den Originalsattel habe ich gegen etwas aus dem Fundus getauscht wegen Häßlichkeit.Das Gewicht entspricht den Angaben des Herstellers (14,15kg), das Slide war etwas übergewichtig.
Ansonsten geht das Ding, ich hänge noch einen Tacho dran und fahre mal los.




 




Sie passen ganz gut zusammen...


----------



## wellness_28 (27. Juni 2015)




----------



## MelStern (27. Juni 2015)

Mein erstes vernünftiges Bike überhaupt-..... also fahrbar und nicht halb Schrott ^^
Allerdings inzwischen mit anderem Sattel


----------



## derboern (27. Juni 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> ...etwa 4100 seit 2012.



Bei mir (fahre aber immer mit dem bike) sinds rund 10.000 KM seit Aug. 2013. Bei mir fällt aber auch langsam alles auseinander 
Muss mich mal an den Gabel Service rantrauen. Das hab ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht gemacht 





Pyramide in Langenrehm in der nähe vom Karlstein in den Harburger Bergen auf dem Heidschnuckenwanderweg


----------



## punki69 (27. Juni 2015)

da biste aber zurückhaltend gefahren,grins.....


----------



## Heitzerl (27. Juni 2015)

Sehe meistens auf den Bildern 180er Scheiben , wundert mich 
Hab auf 203 180 slx umgestellt , weil ich mal sinter fahren wollte...
Muss sagen die erhöhte Hebelkraft merkt man deutlich,,,, wunderbar...
Original wars mir net genug...


----------



## besi (28. Juni 2015)

gestern Nachmittag auf 1800 mtr und anschließend top Downhill


----------



## MarcoVau (29. Juni 2015)

Heitzerl schrieb:


> Sehe meistens auf den Bildern 180er Scheiben , wundert mich
> Hab auf 203 180 slx umgestellt , weil ich mal sinter fahren wollte...
> Muss sagen die erhöhte Hebelkraft merkt man deutlich,,,, wunderbar...
> Original wars mir net genug...



Nach 200er Centerline (hat sich merkwürdig verhalten) jetzt 200er HS1 drauf... 
Muss aber noch eingebremst werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (29. Juni 2015)

Die HS1 war bei mir (fast 90 kg naggisch) relativ schnell ein Kartoffelchip. Die Hope hält.


----------



## MarcoVau (29. Juni 2015)

Die HS1 hatte ich noch...

Das mit der Hope klingt interessant. Die gibt's aber nur in 203, oder? Dann brauch ich ja wieder nen anderen Adapter...


----------



## darkJST (29. Juni 2015)

Den hatte wiederum ich noch von den originalen Formulas rumliegen


----------



## MarcoVau (29. Juni 2015)

Damals... Die Eine...


----------



## Heitzerl (29. Juni 2015)

Mit der XT ? Oder vertue ich mich da gerade ^^

Also klar, einbremsen muss ich auch noch , aber man merkt (meiner meinung nach) schon nen unterschied , sofern die beläge und scheibe ein wenig temperatur haben zu den originalen scheiben/belägen...  (slide 8.0 15 )


----------



## MarcoVau (29. Juni 2015)

XT? Nee... Ich fahr ne Guide... Aktuell mit 200/180... (VR HS1, HR Centerline)
Am Ende der Woche wahrscheinlich mit 203/180...


----------



## Heitzerl (29. Juni 2015)

aaah ok , hört man ja auch viel gutes von


----------



## saar1and (29. Juni 2015)

Heute Mittag mal gewartet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Juni 2015)

saar1and schrieb:


> Heute Mittag mal gewartet



Auf wen? 

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (30. Juni 2015)

So, nach ner Woche Saalbach mit Regen und mit ohne Regen und ner Erkältung wegen dem Regen hats der Esel wieder nach Hause geschafft...hier noch mit Leihhinterradl.


----------



## boarderking (30. Juni 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> ner Erkältung


 
oder Magen Darm??


----------



## troy_lee_666 (3. Juli 2015)

Heitzerl schrieb:


> Sehe meistens auf den Bildern 180er Scheiben , wundert mich
> Hab auf 203 180 slx umgestellt , weil ich mal sinter fahren wollte...
> Muss sagen die erhöhte Hebelkraft merkt man deutlich,,,, wunderbar...
> Original wars mir net genug...



Hab bei mir die Shimano Saint  mit 180er drauf = Wahnsinns Bremspower!!!


----------



## uHerr (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## Dusius (3. Juli 2015)

Die Schnellspanner kann man auch so einstellen, dass sie nicht blöd in irgend eine Richtung zeigen


----------



## hesc (3. Juli 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Schnellspanner kann man auch so einstellen, dass sie nicht blöd in irgend eine Richtung zeigen



ja, aber dann bleiben sie ja nirgendwo hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uHerr (3. Juli 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Schnellspanner kann man auch so einstellen, dass sie nicht blöd in irgend eine Richtung zeigen



Hast ja Recht .


----------



## LaughingBuddha (3. Juli 2015)

Mein 190 mal wieder auf reisen  
Sonntag geht's ab nach olpe-fahlenscheid


----------



## Heitzerl (4. Juli 2015)

troy_lee_666 schrieb:


> Hab bei mir die Shimano Saint  mit 180er drauf = Wahnsinns Bremspower!!!



Glaube ich gerne, allerdings werde ich die XT erst ersetzen, wenn sie a) am arsch oder b) ungenügend ist^^
Ne geschenkte Saint würde ich allerdings kommentarlos verbauen


----------



## LucaLNB (5. Juli 2015)

So als Neuling stell ich mich natürlich erst einmal kurz vor 

Luca aus Rheinau, 22 Jahre jung und Ausbilder im Gewerblichen Bereich.
Seit 5 Wochen bin ich auch auf 2 Rädern unterwegs.
Als Einstiegsbike habe ich mir ein Radon ZR Team 29 7.0 gegönnt, bisher habe ich es keine Sekunde bereut 

Jetzt arbeite ich erst mal in der Ebene an meiner Ausdauer und Fitness.
Aber nachdem ich einmal jetzt mal ein paar Trails gefahren bin, hat es mich schon angefixt...


----------



## Rake (5. Juli 2015)

Sieht sehr gut aus das ZR Team. Was hast du für eine Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## LucaLNB (5. Juli 2015)

Rake schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus das ZR Team. Was hast du für eine Rahmenhöhe?



Danke  Ist ein 20" Rahmen


----------



## MarcoVau (5. Juli 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Die HS1 war bei mir (fast 90 kg naggisch) relativ schnell ein Kartoffelchip. Die Hope hält.



Hab da noch ne Frage...

In der Beschreibung der HOPE Bremsscheibe, hatte ich gelesen, dass die Dicke jetzt statt 2,0mm nur noch 1,8mm sei... 
Schonmal tatsächlich gespürt?

Gruß, Marco


----------



## darkJST (6. Juli 2015)

Optisch siehts sehr nach zwei aus, gemessen hab ichs noch nicht. Die Hope war jedenfalls noch nie schwarz oder hatte Anlauffarben, im Gegensatzt zu den HS1. Auch klingelt sie nicht.


----------



## daiko (6. Juli 2015)

Jungfreuliche 4 Wochen alt, 300km runter. Love it


----------



## darkJST (7. Juli 2015)

Äääääänd Äktschn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (7. Juli 2015)

sehr schöne Bilder! Wo war das?


----------



## darkJST (8. Juli 2015)

Zittauer Gebirge, in @Falco seim und meinem Album gibts noch mehr Bilder von dem WE. Da ist die Quote markenfremder Räder aber zu hoch um das hier zu posten


----------



## Mexikobiker (10. Juli 2015)

Hallole..

mein 26" ZR TEam.. gekauft genau vor 1 jahr heute 5500km vollgemacht.. ! Ohne Probleme... läuft wie Speedy Gonzales.

Hoffe das es im Winter paar gute Schnäppchen bei Radon gibt..(Habe das ZR Race 29 7.0 im Auge).


----------



## Helli_62 (11. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Neo_78 (12. Juli 2015)

Nach ein paar Veränderungen über 2 Jahre bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden damit!! Auf allen Touren hat es mich treu getragen 
Schön langsam tendiere ich aber auch zum neuen Slide


----------



## Mario_75 (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## Mario_75 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Irgentwie habe ich es nicht hinbekommen, Text und Bilder in eine Antwort zu platzieren.

Also hier zwei Fotos meines Radon Skeen 29 8.0 - macht richtig Spaß diese Fahrmaschine!

Liebe Grüße
Mario


----------



## derbaum (13. Juli 2015)

mein neues Bike


----------



## Chillout_KA (13. Juli 2015)

Mario_75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 403927 Anhang anzeigen 403928


Das Skeen....ist einfach der Hammer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (14. Juli 2015)

Slide 160 8.0 SE


----------



## Fanner (14. Juli 2015)

feines Bike!!


----------



## bugfix (14. Juli 2015)

Bisschen rumgedoktort und auf Probefahrt gegangen:





Fehlt noch ein bisschen Feintuning.


----------



## pipo_1 (18. Juli 2015)

Hier mein gestern erworbenes Slide 160 Carbon 8.0


----------



## MarcoVau (18. Juli 2015)

Nachwuchs... Die Kinderchen spielen im Garten...


----------



## Helli_62 (18. Juli 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405203 Nachwuchs... Die Kinderchen spielen im Garten...


Wollte mal Fragen wie groß denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 150 und 160er zu spüren ist? mal abgesehen vom Fahrwerk (Fox/RockShox) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (18. Juli 2015)

zweimal Slide HD am Canadientrail in Freiburg 
mit Clemensius und Boarderking
Sehr schön aber auch sehr heiß


----------



## MarcoVau (19. Juli 2015)

Helli_62 schrieb:


> Wollte mal Fragen wie groß denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 150 und 160er zu spüren ist? mal abgesehen vom Fahrwerk (Fox/RockShox) ...



Also abgesehen von allem Offensichtlichen (Spacer, Vorbau, Material, Gewicht, Preis...)?
Ich fahr die Tage mal die gleiche Runde mit Beiden hintereinander... Dann kann ich sicher mehr dazu schreiben...


----------



## Helli_62 (19. Juli 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Also abgesehen von allem Offensichtlichen (Spacer, Vorbau, Material, Gewicht, Preis...)?
> Ich fahr die Tage mal die gleiche Runde mit Beiden hintereinander... Dann kann ich sicher mehr dazu schreiben...


Super danke


----------



## Hoermel (19. Juli 2015)

Heute auf dem Drachenfels bei Bad Dürkheim.
War supi.


----------



## WaellerT (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Markenkollegen, ich habe meinen Fuhrpark um ein ZR Race 6 aus 2014 ergänzt und bin von dem Ding vollkommen begeistert.
Alleine das Design mattschwarz mit weißen Kontrasten ist absolut gelungen.

Der Umstieg wurde auch mal Zeit, mein "Oldtimer" war doch ziemlich kraftraubend, nicht besonders komfortabel und außerdem bei manchen Fahrmanövern fast schon gefährlich, so ganz ohne Federung und nur mit Canti-Bremsen war das bergab teilweise schon echt spannend.

Es ist unglaublich, wie leicht so ein 29er rollt.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## cemetery (21. Juli 2015)

Ich hab Heute mal ein paar Detailfotos von meiner roten Diva gemacht 

Bike:
*Radon Slide 160 8.0 SE mit 22" Rahmen*

Änderungen:

*RACE FACE Atlas Vorbau 50mm*
*RACE FACE Atlas 1.25" Riser Lenker schwarz/stealth*
*PROMOUNTbillet Garmin Halterung*
*K-Edge GoPro Halterung*
*BBB Klingel*
*SRAM XX1 Kurbel Q168mm*
*SRAM XX1 Kettenblatt 30 Zähne*
*CARBOCAGE X1 – Kettenführung*
*KCNC Schaltwerkröllchen ultra*
*Race Face Crank Boots*
*Shimano XT Pedale PD-M785*
*Shimano Saint BL-M820 / BR-M820*
*Shimano Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT76M 203mm vorne / 180mm hinten*
*Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir Dämpfer*
*Radon Kettenstreben-Schutz*
*SQlab 611 Race Sattel*
*Ergon GE1 Griffe*
*Schwalbe Magic Mary Evo*
*Schwalbe Rock Razor Evo*
*Radon Carbon Flaschenhalter*
*Diverse goldene Alu-Schrauben*
Gewicht mit aktuellem Setup: *12,92kg*


----------



## Helli_62 (21. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MarcoVau (22. Juli 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich hab Heute mal ein paar Detailfotos von meiner roten Diva gemacht
> 
> Bike:
> *Radon Slide 160 8.0 SE mit 22" Rahmen*
> ...



Wie machen sich die Reifen?


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juli 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich hab Heute mal ein paar Detailfotos von meiner roten Diva gemacht
> 
> Bike:
> *Radon Slide 160 8.0 SE mit 22" Rahmen*



Du fährst aber schon damit, oder?! 
Das ist sauber bis in die letzte Kettenritze! Willste mal (m)ein Skeen putzen??


----------



## cemetery (22. Juli 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Wie machen sich die Reifen?



Ich bin damit hauptsächlich auf trockenen bis feuchten Waldböden oder Schotterstraßen unterwegs. Da schlägt sich die Kombi ganz gut. Gerade vom Rock Razor hinten bin ich echt begeistert. Das Bike geht damit bergauf schon fast wie ein Hardtail und bergab bin ich bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden. Man braucht mit dem feinen Profil nur etwas mehr Gefühl auf der Bremse.



Robby2107 schrieb:


> Du fährst aber schon damit, oder?!
> Das ist sauber bis in die letzte Kettenritze! Willste mal (m)ein Skeen putzen??



Klar fahre ich auch damit. Zumindest die Kassette ist auf dem Bild eigenltich noch zu dreckig. Die ganze Putzaktion waren auch keine 30 Minuten. Mit den richtigen Hilfsmitteln ist das gar kein Problem. Das Beste an dem Ganzen ist das Bike und Fahrer danach so herrlich nach Kirsche und Marzipan duften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (22. Juli 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich hab Heute mal ein paar Detailfotos von meiner roten Diva gemacht
> 
> Bike:
> *Radon Slide 160 8.0 SE mit 22" Rahmen*
> ...



Hi Cemetery,
ich hab da mal ne Frage zu dem Promountbillet Halter für das GARMIN.
Ist dieser nur über der Herstellerwebsite bestellbar oder gibt's da nen Deutschen vertrieb?

DANKE schon mal für die Rückmeldung


----------



## cemetery (22. Juli 2015)

Also ich hab ihn letztes Jahr im Juli noch direkt beim Hersteller in Australien bestellt weil es keinen Vertrieb in Europa gab. Mittlerweile gibt es aber noch eine günstigere Alternative von K-Edge


----------



## malben (22. Juli 2015)

cemetery schrieb:


> Also ich hab ihn letztes Jahr im Juli noch direkt beim Hersteller in Australien bestellt weil es keinen Vertrieb in Europa gab. Mittlerweile gibt es aber noch eine günstigere Alternative von K-Edge



Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Toni_H (23. Juli 2015)

#Begeistert #Skeen 29 9.0


----------



## malben (24. Juli 2015)

Heute mal die Richtung der Hausrunde geändert  und das "Gipfelkreuz" aufgesucht

BIKE RADON SLIDE 150











Und hier der Ausblick über's Bliestal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2015)




----------



## Fliegenbein (25. Juli 2015)

Bei aller momentanen Enduro-Hysterie.
Das Teil geht so was von gut.


----------



## Cube_Heinz (25. Juli 2015)

So dann stelle ich hier mal mein "leicht" modifiziertes Slide 9.0 130 SL vor:
Gekauft Sept. 2014, gefahren bisher ca. 3.000 km.
Geändert:
Gabel auf 140mm getravelt und auf RCT 3 umgebaut. Kein Remote. Bin super zufrieden mit der Revelation
Laufräder Fun Works Evo Naven, Athosphere Felgen (Innenmaß 23mm), Messerspeichen, Gewicht 1648 gr.
Reifen Nobby Nic 2.25 tubleless montiert
Lenker und Vorbau Answer, Lenker Carbon 740mm, Vorbau 50mm
Sattelstütze Kind Shock ohne Remote (brauche ich nicht)
Schaltung kompl. XTR mit XT Bremse an iSpec (ergibt ein super aufgeräumtes Cockpit)
Übersetzung 2x10 mit 20er Mountain Goat KB 
Sattel Selle SLR Carbon
Sattelklemme Tune Schraubwürger
dezentes Schraubentuning (kein Titan nur Alu), keine Kabelbinder ausschl. Alu Klemmen, alles in rot oder schwarz
Pedale XT
Griffe Ergon
Mud Guards Carbon von Jollyfi
Flaschenhalter Radon Carbon
Gewicht komplett 12.7 kg bei 18"
Zugegeben es ist viel geändert, aber ich schraube ebenso gerne wie ich fahre und so passt das Bike für meine Bedürfnisse perfekt und kann definitiv mehr als sein Fahrer.
 Und da wo's nicht perfekt passt wird eben ein anderes aus dem Stall genommen 
Grüße Chris


----------



## Toni_H (27. Juli 2015)

Gestern mein Skeen 29 9.0 über den Stoneman Miriquidi an einem Tag gerockt. (http://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/)
Klasse Bike. Es läuft und läuft und läuft. Berg hoch wie Berg runter... Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeChristian (27. Juli 2015)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Gestern mein Skeen 29 9.0 über den Stoneman Miriquidi an einem Tag gerockt. (http://www.stoneman-miriquidi.com/)
> Klasse Bike. Es läuft und läuft und läuft. Berg hoch wie Berg runter... Klasse.




die Tour finde ich interessant, wieviel Stunden war die Fahrzeit?


----------



## Toni_H (27. Juli 2015)

Reine Fahrzeit waren es knapp 12 Stunden. Plus knapp 3 Stunden Pause über den Tag verteilt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. Juli 2015)

meine letzte Tour waren 3h Fahrzeit und 3h Pausenzeit bei 35km und 1000HM 
ok bei 35 Grad, aber der Weg ist mein Ziel nicht die Zeit


----------



## MarcoVau (27. Juli 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> meine letzte Tour waren 3h Fahrzeit und 3h Pausenzeit bei 35km und 1000HM
> ok bei 35 Grad, aber der Weg ist mein Ziel nicht die Zeit



Die Tour kenn ich...


----------



## cemetery (28. Juli 2015)




----------



## darkJST (28. Juli 2015)

Glücklicherweise schaff ich es ja meißtens nicht so verkniffen zu schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoerrli (28. Juli 2015)

... manchmal ist ein breiter Lenker nicht unbedingt von Vorteil...


----------



## Heitzerl (28. Juli 2015)

Musst blos es Gewicht ein bisjen nach links verlagern


----------



## TurboTobi (29. Juli 2015)

Heute gekauft (Gebraucht). Ist mein erstes Fully.
Ich freu mich ja sowas von!


----------



## cemetery (30. Juli 2015)




----------



## TurboTobi (30. Juli 2015)

Schickes Slide! Hab das mal beim Testival in Bonn gefahren, geht ab wie sonst was!


----------



## tane (1. August 2015)

to swoop: herabstoßen, sturzflug


----------



## Toni_H (2. August 2015)

Jetzt ist es fertig. Neuer Fahrradcomputer, große Bremsscheiben, neuer Navihalter und 11,9 kg mit Pedale ohne Flasche.


----------



## TurboTobi (2. August 2015)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe. Griffe, Flaschenhalter, Sattelklemme, Kabelbinder und Pedale geändert. Der Kontrast sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus als vorher. In Planung: Vorbau und Lenker. Morgen kommt dann der erste ritt.


----------



## WaellerT (2. August 2015)

Manchmal ergeben sich Gelegenheiten, welche man zu nutzen schlicht gezwungen ist.

Habe unserem Kurzen auch ein Radon beschafft, ZR Team 26 5.0, Modelljahr ist mir allerdings unbekannt und das würde mich jedoch interessieren.

Austattung wie folgt:

Bremse - Hayes Stroker Ryde 160/160 mm, 6-Loch IS
Gabel - RockShox Dart 3 mit Remote LockOut
Vorbau - Easton 90mm, 8 Grad
Steuersatz - FSA
Lenker - Race Face Ride Riser 675 mm
Sattelstütze - Race Face 31,6 mm
Laufräder - Alex EN24, 26 Zoll
Bereifung - Schwalbe Smart Sam, 26 x 2,25
Naben - Shimano M475
Schaltung - 3x9
Schalthebel - Shimano Alivio
Umwerfer - Shimano Deore, geklemmt, Zug von oben
Schaltwerk - Shimano Deore XT

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Bremse meinem Empfinden nach mehr beißen müsste; welche Empfehlungen gibt es zu brauchbaren Belägen?
Was für ein Modelljahr habe ich hier ergattert?




Foto:


----------



## TurboTobi (2. August 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich schätze das Rad ist von 2010 da es noch den "alten" Radon-Schriftzug hat. Mein Vater hat nämlich eines der ersten Bikes mit dem "neueren" Schriftzug (2011).
Zu den Bremsen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber wenn sie nichts mehr taugt würde ich dir eine Shimano empfehlen. Die sind langlebig (da mit Mineralöl) und relativ Preiswert.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzerl (3. August 2015)

Kann sein , dass die Bremse entlüftet werden muss.
Man könnte auch größere Scheiben verbauen und eben mal nach der Belagdicke schauen


----------



## WaellerT (3. August 2015)

Da hab ich schon alles abgeprüft.
Scheiben und Beläge sind nicht verschlissen, Druckpunkte klar definiert und hart; Hydraulik ist also ohne Luft.
Sättel sind ebenfalls in Ordnung und korrekt ausgerichtet, Bremskolben gehen alle wie sie sollen.

Es geht mir alleine um einen Erfahrungswert, welche Beläge dort mehr taugen als die originalen. Wenn ich schon fast 20 Euro pro Bremse ins Rennen schmeiße soll es auch was bringen.


----------



## tane (3. August 2015)

größere scheibe vorn, min 180; mehrkosten kommen bei der lebensdauer locker herein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2015)

Slide 150 8.0 auf Eifel Trails:


----------



## TurboTobi (3. August 2015)

Ups vertan dein Zr Team ist von 2011 und das Zr Race meines Vaters von 2012. Sry vertan.


----------



## punki69 (3. August 2015)

mein 2011 zr-race von 2010,ist aber nur moch der rahmen orginal,.....
back from sis,war wieder super geil....gruß punki
ps.schraeg,am samstag schlag ich in daun in der eifel ein,...freu......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2015)

na hoffentlich nimmst du das mit dem einschlagen nich zu genau 
immer ne handbreit luft unterm reifen und viel spass


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. August 2015)

WaellerT schrieb:


> Da hab ich schon alles abgeprüft.
> Scheiben und Beläge sind nicht verschlissen, Druckpunkte klar definiert und hart; Hydraulik ist also ohne Luft.
> Sättel sind ebenfalls in Ordnung und korrekt ausgerichtet, Bremskolben gehen alle wie sie sollen.
> 
> Es geht mir alleine um einen Erfahrungswert, welche Beläge dort mehr taugen als die originalen. Wenn ich schon fast 20 Euro pro Bremse ins Rennen schmeiße soll es auch was bringen.



Die Stroker Ride Bremsen sind leider ziemlicher Schei$$ was Bremspower betrifft. Ich hatte auch eine 180er Scheibe montiert und alternative Bremsbeläge ausprobiert, konnte aber nichtmal einen vernünftigen Stoppi mit den Dingern machen...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (3. August 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Slide 150 8.0 auf Eifel Trails:



Echt schönes Video  Bin selber so'n Gopro Junkie und weiß was da für eine Arbeit drinsteckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Echt schönes Video Bin selber so'n Gopro Junkie und weiß was da für eine Arbeit drinsteckt!



Jo Arbeit is dat ! Ständig runter Kamera ausrichten hochschieben runterfahren ... hm nich ganz ok also nochmal ... usw usw... da find cih das zusammenschnipseln nachher am Rechner nochdas angenehmste. 

War übrigends ne Fuji X1   

so jetz wieda Bilda -->>


----------



## WaellerT (3. August 2015)

Die Lösung mit 180er Scheibe und anderen Belägen kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. So wird es wohl irgendwann werden, mehr braucht der Junior erst mal noch nicht; der hat über die Bremse heute schon den ersten Frontflip auf Asphalt gezaubert. Leider nur halb und natürlich ohne Helm. Autschn.


Hypermotard schrieb:


> Die Stroker Ride Bremsen sind leider ziemlicher Schei$$ was Bremspower betrifft. Ich hatte auch eine 180er Scheibe montiert und alternative Bremsbeläge ausprobiert, konnte aber nichtmal einen vernünftigen Stoppi mit den Dingern machen...


----------



## tane (5. August 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jo Arbeit is dat


...& die kamera soweit nach vorne tragen.....
(man hat eben nur die wahl: nette tour, oder nettes video!)


----------



## Nextgeneration (5. August 2015)

Manchmal nervt filmen,aber man möchte etwas für die Nachwelt hinterlassen.


----------



## Airigh (6. August 2015)

ZR Race 2014, sich am Bach ausruhend...


----------



## fissenid (7. August 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> back from sis,war wieder super geil....gruß punki
> Anhang anzeigen 409396





DAS WAR ES....... Wieder ein Hammer-Wochenende........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SASCHAru (7. August 2015)




----------



## daiko (7. August 2015)

Märchenweg im Harz... morgens Regen... X01 hält


----------



## haekel72 (7. August 2015)

Umbau Swoop 175 8.0 Sram GX1 + Shimano XT-M8000 11Fach Kassette 11-42


----------



## hellrazor (8. August 2015)

Hier mal mein Radon, für die Eisdiele in der Stadt


----------



## ride2befree (8. August 2015)

Arbeitsgerät:





Arbeitsgerät bei der Arbeit:


----------



## Radon_ZR_RaceLE (12. August 2015)

Hier mein neues, leider muss ich eine Zwangspause einlegen bis der Ellbogen wieder heile ist.
Aber dann....

Grüße


----------



## TurboTobi (13. August 2015)

Erfolgreiche Tour heute...
Gruß Tobi


----------



## ghostmuc (16. August 2015)

meinem ZR Race 650 was neues feines gegönnt. Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze


----------



## Radon_ZR_RaceLE (16. August 2015)

Würde es die P6 auch in Weiss geben, bzw könnte man die Umlackieren?


----------



## ghostmuc (16. August 2015)

geben tut es sie nicht, und Carbon lackieren, ich weiß ned...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (16. August 2015)

Radon_ZR_RaceLE schrieb:


> Würde es die P6 auch in Weiss geben, bzw könnte man die Umlackieren?


Gibt's schon in weiss aber nur als Cube Edit.! http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21i3LxMMRiL.jpg


----------



## Mithras (19. August 2015)

Älter aber rennt


----------



## ron101 (20. August 2015)

Auf der Autobahn war es ein Kinderspiel Ihn zu überholen ;-)
Auf dem Bike wäre mir das wohl nicht möglich 


James Shirley






Cheers
ron


----------



## MarcoVau (20. August 2015)

Dräng ihn ab...
Frag ihn nach Trikots...


----------



## pipo_1 (22. August 2015)

Thread gelöscht!


----------



## punki69 (22. August 2015)

urlaub in der vulkaneifel......
  

...superklasse wanderwege......


----------



## Bierschinken88 (23. August 2015)

Pipo, ich habs dir bei Facebook schon gesagt; Helm an!
Von wegen nur ne kurze Ausfahrt....


----------



## pipo_1 (23. August 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Pipo, ich habs dir bei Facebook schon gesagt; Helm an!
> Von wegen nur ne kurze Ausfahrt....


Wie auch schon bei Facebook gesagt: Du hast recht! Ist auch nett gemeint, aber Du brauchst es nicht überall kommentieren! Und es war ein sehr kurzer Ausritt (5km). Ich wüsste keinen Grund warum ich die Unwahrheit schreiben sollte. Damit sollte das Thema jetzt erledigt sein. Einen Helm tragen, auch bei kurzen Ausritten ist Pflicht und vernünftig. Ich war unvernünftig und kann es jetzt nicht mehr rückgängig machen!


----------



## Bierschinken88 (23. August 2015)

Ist auch nix gegen dich 
Ich möchte vermeiden, dass andere das hier sehen und denken "boah, der macht das ja auch ohne Helm, dann brauch ich auch keinen".
Alles gut und schickes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pipo_1 (23. August 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Ist auch nix gegen dich
> Ich möchte vermeiden, dass andere das hier sehen und denken "boah, der macht das ja auch ohne Helm, dann brauch ich auch keinen".
> Alles gut und schickes Bike


Natürlich alles Gut! Und Du hast wirklich Recht, da ich (jaaa) sehr oft Leute verurteile, die ohne Helm fahren!


----------



## WaellerT (25. August 2015)

Helm. Sicher. Immer. Keine Frage, stimmt

Aber:

wenn alle immer sicher und behütet unterwegs gewesen wären hätte es diverse technologische Errungenschaften und Meilensteine des Fortschritts nie gegeben. Risiko ist immer auch eine Frage der Beurteilung; dazu gehört allerdings selbstverständlich auch die Frage der Vorbildfunktion gegenüber des Nachwuchses.

Wenn ich als routinierter und auf Selbsterhalt bedachter Radler mal ohne Helm die berühmte "kurze Hausrunde" oder "mal eben was erledigen" fahre, dann kann es durchaus sein dass der Helm im Regal liegen bleibt. Und das juckt mich nicht sooooo sehr.

Wenn allerdings eine geplante Tour (und sei sie noch so kurz) ansteht, dann ist der Deckel auf dem Kopf; gerade wegen der "Vorbildfunktion"; die ich dann auch gerne anerkenne und vorlebe.

Irgendwann ist aber auch mal Schluss mit der Sehnsucht nach totaler und allumfassender Sicherheit; denn wenn ich nur noch danach gehe was alles geschehen kann, dann darf ich meinen Junior weder unbeaufsichtigt die Straße überqueren noch auf des Nachbarns Trampolin lassen.

Nur mal so als Denkanstoß an all die "Übervorsichtigen"................

PS: Moralapostel haben zwar manchmal Recht, aber seltener Spaß.


----------



## Nezzar (25. August 2015)

Helm tragen = übervorsichtig. Alles klar, Chief.


----------



## pipo_1 (25. August 2015)

Ich finde, dass diese Diskussion hier in eine Richtung geht, die gar nicht angepeilt war! Also nochmal kurz und knapp: Kurze Radtour geplant, Cam dabei gehabt, spontane Bilder gehabt! Kein Helm auf! Kacke! So, und irgendwann ist doch mal gut hier! Wenn ich sämtliches Fehlverhalten der Menschen zu zerreißen würde, dann sollte der Tag mehr als 24 Stunden haben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2015)

Ich finde das hier überhaupt keine Diskussion geführt werden sollte denn es heisst ja:
*"Zeigt her eure Radons"* und nicht "Disskutiertclub Radon" ..... odr ?


----------



## Nezzar (25. August 2015)

Wo er Recht, hat er Recht. Hab mich auch hinreißen lassen.

Kleines Foto meines Fahrradschreins als Entschädigung  Ist noch ein wenig kahl, aber da kommt in naher Zukunft noch mehr. Außerdem: Mein Laptop, der als Werbetafel herhalten muss 




Foto auf der Leinwand über dem Rad ist übrigens dieses hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1862952?page=3&in=potd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VolleKanne (25. August 2015)

Seit August 2015, mein neues BS 9.0, nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen der verbaute Sattel SQ-LAB 611 Active und Griffe SQ-Lab 711


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. August 2015)

Bikepark St.Andreasberg/Harz sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (25. August 2015)

@Comfortbiker: Die Bilder könnten von mir sein, da stand mein SE auch erst vor kurzem. Drei-Sprachen-Spitz am Stilfser Joch... ;-)


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker: Die Bilder könnten von mir sein, da stand mein SE auch erst vor kurzem. Drei-Sprachen-Spitz am Stilfser Joch... ;-)


Du hast aber bestimmt kein Schutzblech und Spritzschutz an der Stütze. 
Das zweite Jahr im Vinschgau und immer noch nicht alles gesehen... werde wohl nächstes Jahr wieder hin fahren.


----------



## darkJST (25. August 2015)

Die Ecke kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor

Vom Madritschjoch





Dreisprachenspitze, gegenüber auf dem Huggl warmer auch


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Die Ecke kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor
> 
> Vom Madritschjoch


Das sieht aus wie vor der Zufallhütte mit Blick auf den Zufrittsee.





...mit dem Rad macht auch bergauf fahren Spaß.


----------



## Paul Powell (25. August 2015)

Was wiegt es denn?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. August 2015)

Paul Powell schrieb:


> Was wiegt es denn?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


12,68kg inkl. leerer Flasche und durchgehender Edelstahlhauptlagerachse


----------



## frx_Bender (26. August 2015)

Schon etwas her, Stülpner Trails Tour im Erzgebirge bei 35°C 

Talsperre Neunzehnhain II






Schmugglerpfad - Stülpner Trails





Brücke bei Zschopau





Teufelskanzel - Stülpner Trails






War eine schöne Tour. Viele gute Trails, empfehlenswert ist der Stülpner Steig bei Zschopau!  
Abschließend lecker Essen im Forsthaus in Lengefeld. Der Wirt ist selbst Biker und gibt auch Tipps zu Touren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (26. August 2015)

Hiho, nachdem ich schon länger keine Bilder mehr vom meinem Swoop gepostet habe, wollte ich euch mal ein Update geben:







Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel 






Die Lyrik RC wurde auf RC2 DH umgebaut und ein Jagwire Schalthülle in blau mit teflonbeschichteten Schaltzug gabs auch


----------



## pipo_1 (26. August 2015)

Darkjst, was hast Du denn für eine Mörder Bremsscheibe vorn???


----------



## darkJST (26. August 2015)

Ist eine von Hope, da ich auch nicht zu den ganz leichten gehöre brauchts das einfach^^


----------



## Themeankitty (26. August 2015)

203mm vorne und 180mm hinten, sieht nur so Groß aus durch die Perspektive


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (26. August 2015)




----------



## Nextgeneration (28. August 2015)

Die Bremsscheibe sieht wirklich groß aus.Naja klein ist sie auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## Toni_H (28. August 2015)

203 mm sind wirklich super...


----------



## Heitzerl (29. August 2015)

Kommt noch ein kürzerer Vorbau und evt. andre griffe ! EDIT : andre reifen wohl auch , zumindest hinten wirds bald zeit !


----------



## boarderking (30. August 2015)

Punta ala. Bandit trail Areal.sentinel. Beach Ende.Slide 9.0 HD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (31. August 2015)

Das tät ich mir auch gefallen lassen, vom Trail direkt an den Strand und ins Wasser fallen lassen


----------



## boarderking (31. August 2015)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1890318

Wählt das Radon als Tagesfoto!
Danke


----------



## MTW (31. August 2015)




----------



## Manuel1984 (1. September 2015)

Saalbach


Finale Ligure



Brixen	 


Saalbach


----------



## darkJST (1. September 2015)

Schöne Rundreise^^


----------



## Beaumont (2. September 2015)

@Heitzerl, ist das ein 20" Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heitzerl (2. September 2015)

Jap. 20"


----------



## MTW (2. September 2015)

Hirschberg am Tegernsee


----------



## Upgrayedd (3. September 2015)

So hab jetzt mal testweise auf 1x10 umgebaut und das Slide um 450g erleichtert. Bisher reicht die Übersetzung fürs Mittelgebirge und die Kette bleibt auch ohne Führung oben.
Sonst abweichend vom Orginalzusand ist:
- Tubless hi und vo
- Ardent hinten
- Sattel
- Vorbau
- Decals und schwarze Schrauben

Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht ich hoffe aber auf ein Wert um die 12.5-12.6


----------



## Zachi07 (4. September 2015)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> So hab jetzt mal testweise auf 1x10 umgebaut und das Slide um 450g erleichtert. Bisher reicht die Übersetzung fürs Mittelgebirge und die Kette bleibt auch ohne Führung oben.
> Sonst abweichend vom Orginalzusand ist:
> - Tubless hi und vo
> - Ardent hinten
> ...


Hi, wie hast du denn die Decals verändert, das grau gefällt mir sehr gut ! Schwarze Schrauben hab ich auch schon gemacht, sieht einfach hochwertiger aus...


----------



## Upgrayedd (4. September 2015)

Hi,

einfach hier bestellt:
http://www.slikgraphics.com/collect...ducts/rockshox-pike-santa-cruz-edition-decals

Gruß


----------



## Zachi07 (4. September 2015)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> einfach hier bestellt:
> http://www.slikgraphics.com/collect...ducts/rockshox-pike-santa-cruz-edition-decals
> ...


Du hast dir also welche machen lassen dort, denn im Shop sind ja Radon Decals so nicht vorhanden... Werde die mal kontaktieren, danke für den Tip.


----------



## Upgrayedd (4. September 2015)

Ich habe nur die Pike und monarch decals geändert! Nicht die Rahmendecals!


----------



## Zachi07 (4. September 2015)

2015er X01 mit folgenden Mods:

- Magura MT7 Raceline Brakes 200/180 
- Schwarzer Race Face Atlas Lenker
- Schwarze Schrauben an Zugverlegung
- Spank Spike Pedale (werden noch getauscht gegen neon gelbe Sixpack Millenium)

To do´s:
- vorne Magic Mary 2,35 oder 2,5..?
- SQ Lab Sattel

X01 Schaltung geräuschfrei machen...


----------



## gauchel (4. September 2015)

hi comfortbiker
Sag mal was das für ein Schutzblech an deinem slide?
Gruß gauchel


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. September 2015)

gauchel schrieb:


> hi comfortbiker
> Sag mal was das für ein Schutzblech an deinem slide?
> Gruß gauchel


Ist von Zefal... schön leicht und effektiver als die Marshguards. 
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=100419;page=1;menu=1000,5,160;mid=52;pgc=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gauchel (5. September 2015)

Danke


----------



## Stefan_S (9. September 2015)

Mein Radon Slide 8.0 HD gekauft bei Radon in Bonn im Januar 2010, Modell 2009.

Das Bike hat mittlerweile über 10.000 km runter und ich habe nur die Elixir Bremsen rausgeschmissen und XT 785er draufgemacht. Rest ist Original, Fox Gabel warte ich selber und der Float hat auch schon eine Inspektion abbekommen. Die komischen Aufkleber von den DT Swiss EX-1750 Felgen habe ich fast komplett entfernt.

Einzig das Problem, dass ne Menge Trittenergie in der Federung verpufft trotz Pro-Pedal, nervt mich tierisch. Aber das Bike fährt super - tauschen tu ich es nicht freiwillig


----------



## gauchel (9. September 2015)

Hi comfortbiker
Hab's direkt bestellt und montiert und es ist Hammer!


----------



## darkJST (9. September 2015)

Da ja nicht jeder ein Slide fährt und drüben im andern Thema mitliest hier nomma die Bilder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2015)

War auch nochmnal in den Bergen ....


----------



## darkJST (9. September 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


>


Hmn? Fährst du bergab im Sitzen???


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hmn? Fährst du bergab im Sitzen???


...da geht es doch nicht bergab, zumindest nicht viel. 

Schöne Bilder mit Bike und Fahrer.
Mir fehlt oft die Lust die Selbstauslösetechnik aufzubauen.


----------



## darkJST (9. September 2015)

Ich benutz als Stativ meißt irgend nen Mitfahrer


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2015)

Mit mir fährt keiner mehr, habe sie anscheinend zu sehr gequält mit der Bergauffahrerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hmn? Fährst du bergab im Sitzen???


 
Na klar, nur Anfänger fahren im stehen  Ausserdem chillt das total 
Ne da gings eher gerade als bergab, war aufm Schönleitenwaldweg in Saalbach, zwar eben aber übeltzte Wurzeln.


----------



## Davedr (9. September 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Das ist ein klarer Sonntagsfahrer, die fahren immer im Sitzen, liegt vielleicht am Alter  in deinem alter sollte man lieber Schach spielen, das arme Fahrrad......ein Baumarkt Fahrrad hätte dir auch gereicht 



darkJST schrieb:


> Hmn? Fährst du bergab im Sitzen???



Klarer Fall von einem Sonntagsfahrer, die schleichen über die Trails, sind für mich die größten Hindernisse auf dem Weg nach unten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2015)

In meiner Gewichtsklasse ist langes stehen nicht gerade förderlich  war auch Montags und ja das Fahrrad tut mir auch immer leid 
.... dabei bin ich gerade mal Ü40


----------



## stevie79 (9. September 2015)

So, dann will ich auch mal...

NOCH ist es in original Zustand, was sich aber über den Winter ändern wird. Geändert wird: Bremse, Laufräder, Sattel, Umbau auf 1x10, Pedale und Reifen.
Ich bin jetzt 2 Enduro-Rennen mit der Kiste gefahren und es läuft schon so auch echt nicht schlecht...


----------



## darkJST (9. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit mir fährt keiner mehr, habe sie anscheinend zu sehr gequält mit der Bergauffahrerei.


Hmn, bei uns ist die Wiederkehrquote nach anstrengenden Touren relativ groß. Nur der warmfahranstieg von der Mittwochsrunde wird weggelassen wenn Neulinge dastehen, da sollen wohl schon zwei danach geflüchtet sein


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. September 2015)

darkJST schrieb:


> Hmn, bei uns ist die Wiederkehrquote nach anstrengenden Touren relativ groß. Nur der warmfahranstieg von der Mittwochsrunde wird weggelassen wenn Neulinge dastehen, da sollen wohl schon zwei danach geflüchtet sein


Bei dem Anstieg würde ich aber auch schieben um die Kette zu schonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (12. September 2015)

...aber absenkungen & 2. kettenblatt sollen völlig unnötig sein....


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...aber absenkungen & 2. kettenblatt sollen völlig unnötig sein....


...unnötig nicht, ich nehme es nur wenn ich auch Lust dazu habe. 
und bei so einem Stich steige ich nicht ab, wenn es um ein sportliches Duell geht.


----------



## punki69 (12. September 2015)

....is doch alles fahrbar....grins


----------



## ron101 (14. September 2015)

Slide 160 8SE Samstags auf einem Biketürchen.




Cheers


----------



## LaughingBuddha (15. September 2015)

Der Umzug ist so gut wie vollbracht und das swoop darf ins Wohnzimmer, sehr zum leiden meiner Freundin


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. September 2015)

ihr seid doch alle beklobbt


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. September 2015)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Der Umzug ist so gut wie vollbracht und das swoop darf ins Wohnzimmer, sehr zum leiden meiner Freundin
> Anhang anzeigen 420301


Aber hier hängt es hoffentlich noch im Keller


----------



## Radoff (16. September 2015)

Gerne, mein wunderschönes 2015er-29er-RADON in 20 Zoll, leider etwas schwer, für RACE nur bedingt einsetzbar!!! Beste Grüsse


----------



## punki69 (17. September 2015)

...das schutzblech sieht,...ähmmm....
ein team ist halt nicht das leichteste,aber reifentuning haste ja schon betrieben.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2015)

Mach dem Schutzblech weg dann wirds leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy29 (17. September 2015)

Bernkogel - Saalbach


----------



## flofree2go (17. September 2015)

Hier mal meins!


----------



## flofree2go (17. September 2015)




----------



## bullswildrush (17. September 2015)

Wie ist der Unterschied von der Fox zur eigentlich originalen Pike?


----------



## flofree2go (17. September 2015)

Habe sie relativ neu drinnen, nur den Hometrail unsicher gemacht. Fühlt sich direkter an, kommt wohl durch die verschraubter Achse, nicht ganz so verspielt wie die Pike. Die Federkennlinie ist linearer, aber am Schluss ausreichend progressiv. Habe gewechselt weil meine Pike das Gabelkronenknacken hatte, total nervig.


----------



## ofi (18. September 2015)

Hat meine Pike auch Was hast denn dagegen gemacht, mit knacken verkauft?


----------



## flofree2go (18. September 2015)

Es wurde so schlimm das ich sie dann mitten in der Saison eingeschickt habe. Is leider ein bekanntes Problem. Wie das bei den 2016 Modellen ist weiß ich nicht. Bei der neuen Lyrik soll es in dem Bereich ja Verbesserungen gegeben haben.


----------



## ofi (18. September 2015)

Ich werd meine auch einschicken, mit dem Knacken ist das Bike auf Touren unfahrbar


----------



## Davedr (18. September 2015)

@ofi @flofree2go
Kam bei euch das Knacken einfach so? Nach welcher Zeit? Das ist mir neu das sowas bei der Pike auftritt, gibt es von Rock shox eine kostenlose Reperatur? Was gibt es für Lösungsansätze zum beheben? Von dem Problem habe ich noch nie gehört, auch nie was gelesen in Zeitschriften, Foren etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (18. September 2015)

Meine Pike hatte am Anfang auch minimales Knacken, ein wenig Ballistol zwischen Standrohre und Krone hat geholfen. Das Knacken habe ich seitdem nicht mehr gehört und das ist jetzt schon mehrere Monate her.


----------



## flofree2go (18. September 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> @ofi @flofree2go
> Kam bei euch das Knacken einfach so? Nach welcher Zeit? Das ist mir neu das sowas bei der Pike auftritt, gibt es von Rock shox eine kostenlose Reperatur? Was gibt es für Lösungsansätze zum beheben? Von dem Problem habe ich noch nie gehört, auch nie was gelesen in Zeitschriften, Foren etc.



Also suche mal Pike  Gabelkrone und Knacken. Leider wohl kein Einzelfall. Meine ist noch eingeschickt, aber was ich so gelesen habe wird die Krone auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## Kirk69 (19. September 2015)




----------



## Toni_H (20. September 2015)

Letzte Woche am Lago...


----------



## frx_Bender (21. September 2015)

Hier mal mein erster Test beim Zusammenschneiden von ein wenig Videomaterial. Ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## darkJST (21. September 2015)

Saalehorizontale Seh ich mittlerweile leider nurnoch zweimal die Woche von der Autobahn aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (21. September 2015)

dann pack doch das Bike ins Auto und halt kurz mal an!


----------



## darkJST (21. September 2015)

Lag gestern eh im Auto...geht ja am WE nochmal ins Vinschgau


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2015)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Hier mal mein erster Test beim Zusammenschneiden von ein wenig Videomaterial. Ich hoffe es gefällt.


 
sieht jut aus, Mukke ein wenig nervig aber dat is ja jeschmacksache wa ! kriegst trotzdem ein strenchen


----------



## frx_Bender (21. September 2015)

ja Musik ist immer Geschmackssache! 
Ist aber eine Heidenarbeit. Sind mehrmals wieder hoch und die Kamera anders positioniert. Und einmal am Stück runter. Dadurch
sind mir auch hinterher ein paar "Filmfehler" aufgefallen (mal mit und ohne Rucksack, Reihenfolge der Fahrer.. ), aber es muss ja auch noch Platz nach oben bleiben. 

@darkJST jaja, mach uns nur neidisch! Plane auch schonwieder den nächsten Vinschgau Urlaub!


----------



## bik3rid3r (21. September 2015)

Für das erste Video ist es gut geworden find ich.
Nur die Übergange find ich nicht so passend. Da das ganze ja die Abfahrt eines trails darstellt, passen die dunklen fade outs mMn nicht so recht. Ich hätte nur harte schnitte oder maximal noch überblendungen verwendet.


----------



## darkJST (21. September 2015)

Es sieht auch so aus als hättest du durch Milchglas gefilmt oder so, auch die Farben sind alle so blass...bitte das nächste mal Linse putzen und noch bissle an den reglern schieben


----------



## haekel72 (21. September 2015)

Mal wieder mein Swoop 2013, jetzt mit Magura MT7 und saint Hebel^^


----------



## ck1981 (22. September 2015)

Regenpause für ne kleine Runde ausgenutzt.


----------



## kopis (24. September 2015)

11,8 KG - ohne Einschränkung ;-)


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. September 2015)

Sehr schönes Slide und 11.8 kg ist echt ein krasses Gewicht. Was wiegen die Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (24. September 2015)

Danke 
Felgen hatten etwa 470 gr  gewogen


----------



## Upgrayedd (24. September 2015)

Wollte eigentlich das Laufradgewicht wissen. Mein Fehler


----------



## kopis (24. September 2015)

Ca. 1700 gr


----------



## mamu89 (25. September 2015)

kopis schrieb:


> 11,8 KG - ohne Einschränkung ;-)



schönes Teil... welche größe ist das? was hast du für eine SL?


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. September 2015)

Weder neu noch aktuell, ich finds aber einfach hübsch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2015)

Hast ja ne Menge dran gemacht 
Wasn das für ne KeFü ?


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. September 2015)

Eine ältere Shaman Racing, gibts wohl leider nicht mehr. Mittlerweile sind noch ein paar Teile getauscht, aktuell steckt eine Mattoc drin. Muss mal neue Bilder machen- das Anhalten fällt immer so schwer.


----------



## CubeChristian (27. September 2015)

Hier ein Bild mit dem Arbeitsweg-Teer-Laufradsatz


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. September 2015)

Hammerhart! Damit lässt es sich bestimmt auch fein auf Forstautobahnen driften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeChristian (27. September 2015)

Das hoffe ich auch, wird die Tage getestet.. Bericht folgt


----------



## Hike_O (28. September 2015)

Geile Bereifung! Die will ich auch haben, gibt es aber nicht als 26 Zöller...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2015)

Nimmste halt nen abgefahrenen Nobby Nic


----------



## ofi (28. September 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Geile Bereifung! Die will ich auch haben, gibt es aber nicht als 26 Zöller...


https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ceStar-Faltreifen-Modell-2015-Auslauf-p40722/


----------



## kopis (28. September 2015)

mamu89 schrieb:


> schönes Teil... welche größe ist das? was hast du für eine SL?



Ist ein L und hab 93cm Schrittlänge


----------



## darkJST (29. September 2015)

Erstkontakt





Einen Tag später wars aber wieder schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (30. September 2015)




----------



## john_frink (3. Oktober 2015)

Slide 8.0 im Allgäu






läuft einfach..


----------



## knoerrli (3. Oktober 2015)

Meine black Lady....




Seit fast 2 Jahren meine treue Begleitung und ich liebe es wie am ersten Tag!
Von Bikepark bis längerer Tour läuft es wie eine Eins.
Einzige Veränderungen: FOX Talas gegen Pike Solo Air getauscht(Absenkfunktion habe ich nie gebraucht und die FOX war einfach nur störrisch)
Griffe von Radon waren für meine Hände zu dünn, getauscht gegen ODI Rogue Logon Grips.
Sattel habe ich erst vor kurzem getauscht(Ergon SM3 Carbon, Ergonomie und Gewicht passen einfach perfekt zum  bike)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Oktober 2015)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423157



Finde den Unterschied. 
Der Frosch hat sich ein Schneeflittchen angelacht. Die beiden mögen es hart und schmutzig. 


Halt nur ein Handyfoto.


----------



## punki69 (4. Oktober 2015)

gabel....


----------



## thegab (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Hupe is ja geil


----------



## Bierschinken88 (5. Oktober 2015)

Rahmen zu groß gekauft? - Die Sattelposition sieht ungesund aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2015)

thegab schrieb:


> Die Hupe is ja geil


 
Gibts für kleines Geld bei der Bucht, dazu den Sigma Lampenhalter umfunktioniert.
Kommt prima bei den Wanderern an, die grinsen immer alle


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibts für kleines Geld bei der Bucht, dazu den Sigma Lampenhalter umfunktioniert.
> Kommt prima bei den Wanderern an, die grinsen immer alle


Ich habe so ein Monster am Tandem ...unbedingt schon 200 Meter vorher hupen, sonst bekommt man den Wanderstock um die Ohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Oktober 2015)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Rahmen zu groß gekauft? - Die Sattelposition sieht ungesund aus.


Ich kaufe den Rahmen immer zwei Nummern größer, wegen der Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## TurboTobi (8. Oktober 2015)

So Lenker-Vorbau Wechsel hat stattgefunden.
Lenker: Sixpack Kamikaze 760
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt 40 mm


----------



## Harzberti (8. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal 'n Bildchen von meinem Slide 9.0 HD vor der Teufelsmauer im Ostharz
Vier Tage den Ostharz gerockt. Fantastisches Bike sowohl Bergauf als auch Bergab!






Die Sateltasche ist übrigens von Chost. Kompakt, stabil und harmoniert sehr gut mit der Sattelstütze!


----------



## Harzberti (8. Oktober 2015)

Slide 9.0 HD vor der Teufelsmauer im Ostharz nähe Blankenburg

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/i1ncyzkkxMYe7aa85M2XXrdIqgNgvfeB9tWozzCKrfY?feat=directlink


----------



## john_frink (8. Oktober 2015)

Sieht gut aus, was kostet die Tasche?


----------



## Harzberti (8. Oktober 2015)

Muss ich mich gleich noch mal korrigieren. Ist von Giant und kostet 24,90€


----------



## TurboTobi (8. Oktober 2015)

@Harzberti
Berührt der Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dänpfer die Flasche?
Funktioniert das so alles?

MfG Tobi


----------



## Harzberti (8. Oktober 2015)

Geringfügig, ja. Ist aber bislang die beste Lösung. Diese hier (von Brügelmann) ist unten umlaufen verjüngt.
Die erste, die sich bislang am Rad auch während der fahrt gut handeln ließ. Ich gebe aber zu - *optimal *ist das immer noch nicht.

Flaschenhalter: Giant ;-)


----------



## Dusius (8. Oktober 2015)

Hat schon jemand den neuen getestet mit den zwei Schrauben wo die Flasche eingeklinkt wird?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (9. Oktober 2015)

den neuen was?


----------



## punki69 (9. Oktober 2015)

flaschenhalter....


----------



## john_frink (9. Oktober 2015)

Flaschenhaltersysteme. Bin mit meiner Sidecage ganz zufrieden gewesen, bis ich auf die Trinkblase gewechselt habe.


----------



## kopis (9. Oktober 2015)

den Fabric gibt es noch nicht....sollte in den nächsten Tagen verfügbar sein und werde ihn def. auch testen....macht einen guten Eindruck und sieht ohne Falsche einfach perfekt und clean aus


----------



## Dusius (9. Oktober 2015)

Doch den gibt es schon weis nur nimmer wo


----------



## malben (9. Oktober 2015)

hier mal das SLIDE OHNE Flaschenhalter...

Einmal im Laub versteckt:


 

und mit ner Aussicht über den Bliesgau:





Und morgen geht's zum WASI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (9. Oktober 2015)

Endlich hat mein Radon ein vernünftiges Dekor!!!


----------



## boarderking (9. Oktober 2015)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Endlich hat mein Radon ein vernünftiges Dekor!!!


was ist denn das für ein Flaschenhalter? könnte eventlauch am slide hd passen!


----------



## stromb6 (10. Oktober 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein Flaschenhalter? könnte eventlauch am slide hd passen!


Elite Cannibal Flaschenhalter.


----------



## mattes40 (10. Oktober 2015)

So, stelle hier mal meine Gefährten vor.
ZR Race 7.0 und Skeen 9.0-


----------



## Toni_H (11. Oktober 2015)

Du brauchst andere Pedale am Skeen...  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattes40 (11. Oktober 2015)

Gut gesehen, ist schon in Arbeit.


----------



## ron101 (11. Oktober 2015)

Slide 160 8SE


----------



## Dusius (11. Oktober 2015)

wo war das denn? sieht interessant aus da


----------



## esmirald_h (11. Oktober 2015)




----------



## ron101 (11. Oktober 2015)

War ne Woche in Serfaus-Fiss unterwegs. 
Der Frommestrail war noch cool, ansonsten zum Freeriden nicht so der Hammer.
Die Bahnen würden auch Bikes shutteln, ich bin jedoch jeweils hochpedaliert.
Der Bikepark der machte auch richtig Spass, da nahm ich aber schon die Bahn 

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (11. Oktober 2015)

1x Königsstuhl und 1x Weißer Stein


----------



## frx_Bender (11. Oktober 2015)

Bild vom Wochenende






Dabei dies gefunden. Leider hatte ich schon was vor!!


----------



## Toni_H (11. Oktober 2015)

Habs heute auch noch mal ausgefahren...


----------



## MarcoVau (11. Oktober 2015)

Slide im Wald...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2015)

Geil, dass_ Ihr alle das gute Wetter am WE sinnvoll genutzt habt _


----------



## MarcoVau (12. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Geil, dass_ Ihr alle das gute Wetter am WE sinnvoll genutzt habt _



Wetter wird total überbewertet...


----------



## JayDee1982 (12. Oktober 2015)

Heute einmal das "kleine" Schwarze ausgeführt.....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Oktober 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Wetter wird total überbewertet...


Hi,

ich weiß, kommt nur auf die richtigen Klamotten, Einstellung, Bike, Mitfahrer etc. an. Aber bei Traumwetter ist halt alles noch a bisserl schöner...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2015)

... un wirklich Spass machts bei Eierhagel auch nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighFish (13. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... un wirklich Spass machts bei Eierhagel auch nicht !


Alter Schwede .... das Bike ist ja sauberer als der Fahrer!


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... un wirklich Spass machts bei Eierhagel auch nicht !


...auch so bekommt man kostenlos die Fugen im Hof verfüllt. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Didde (13. Oktober 2015)

.... Sonnenschein  am Wochenende .....


----------



## s1monster (13. Oktober 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427348Anhang anzeigen 427349
> 1x Königsstuhl und 1x Weißer Stein



Klasse. Genau meine Ecke. Vielleicht begegnet man sich mal


----------



## bik3rid3r (13. Oktober 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Klasse. Genau meine Ecke. Vielleicht begegnet man sich mal


Samstags 14h bei Heidelbike


----------



## flofree2go (13. Oktober 2015)

So Umbau soweit abgeschlossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (13. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Collage. Gefällt mir!


----------



## tane (16. Oktober 2015)




----------



## darkJST (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin mal so frei und klau bei @gimoya. Das Bild muss einfach hierher


----------



## gimoya (16. Oktober 2015)

..gut so


----------



## drfloyd (16. Oktober 2015)

Stand 2015, BoXXer-Gabel nachträglich eingebaut. Soll nun auch noch einen auf 210 umgebaut werden.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Hier mein 26er Slide. 
Nach einigen Modifikationen, unter anderem Umbau auf 2x10, bin ich nun wirklich sehr sehr zufrieden!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jr_hebboch (17. Oktober 2015)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hier mein 26er Slide.
> Nach einigen Modifikationen, unter anderem Umbau auf 2x10, bin ich nun wirklich sehr sehr zufrieden!
> ...



Wieviel Rise hat den dieser Lenker?


----------



## Deleted 348981 (18. Oktober 2015)

30 mm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechdose- (28. Oktober 2015)

ZR Team 27,5 7.0 | 18"

Lieferung eine Woche vor Termin! alles Top!!


----------



## Newbeer (29. Oktober 2015)

Gartuliere. Da kann man noch den Herbst gut mit nehmen. Ich muss leider noch bis KW48 warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelMTB (30. Oktober 2015)

MarcoVau schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427456  Slide im Wald...


 super Foto, tolle Bildkomposition


----------



## Jamo (31. Oktober 2015)

Nachdem mir mein 2014er geklaut wurde , bin ich seit dieser Woche wieder stolzer Besitzer eines Radons.

Es ist das ZR Team 29" 8.0 geworden. Klasse Teil! Auch das Design der gesamten 2016er Flotte ist echt der Knaller! In Hamburg dann heute die Boberger Heide erkundet als erste kleine Radtour, bin begeistert! Meine Kamera vom Handy dagegen lässt zu wünschen übrig, aber so ist das halt


----------



## ipuoL (31. Oktober 2015)

Frisch nach der Abholung des neuen Rahmens  Macht auch gut was her. Mittlerweile ist das hintere Blech ab und vorn werde ich wohl nochmal tauschen ...


----------



## Toni_H (31. Oktober 2015)

Was war mit dem alten Rahmen? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ipuoL (31. Oktober 2015)

Knacken, jetzt aber beschwerdefrei


----------



## Kero81 (31. Oktober 2015)

Warum sieht man eig so wenige Swoops 210 hier? Hab mit jetzt eins bestellt, ich finds wunderschön. =) Wird demzufolge hier bald mehr Bilder davon geben.


----------



## Toni_H (31. Oktober 2015)

Das swoop ist für meine Region "übergefedert"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2015)

*Herbstsliden:*





























​


----------



## LaughingBuddha (2. November 2015)

Heute bei schönstem Wetter an der Halde Hoppenbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (2. November 2015)

Sieht ja beinahe aus wie eine Skisprungschanze...


----------



## Ridecanyon (2. November 2015)




----------



## LaughingBuddha (2. November 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Sieht ja beinahe aus wie eine Skisprungschanze...


Die Landung ist sehr lang, da kann man dann auch mal mit etwas mehr schwung anfahren


----------



## CubeChristian (3. November 2015)

Endlich sind die hässlichen chromen XT Deckel für den Ausgleichsbehälter weg \m/

Sorry für das schlechte Handybild


----------



## Deleted 348981 (3. November 2015)

hier stand schwachsinn


----------



## MarcoVau (3. November 2015)

Braaaap schrieb:


> hier stand schwachsinn



Steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (3. November 2015)

Und ein Lenker mit Kashima Beschichtung?


----------



## knoerrli (3. November 2015)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Und ein Lenker mit Kashima Beschichtung?



Nein es ist ein "Race Face Atlas kash money gold".  
So wie meiner....


----------



## sebsupertramp (4. November 2015)

Mein Slide auf der kleinen Hausrunde.


----------



## Neo_78 (4. November 2015)

sebsupertramp schrieb:


> Mein Slide auf der kleinen Hausrunde.
> 
> Super Bild,
> 
> schaut irgendwie aus wie die Teufelsschlucht im Regental


----------



## sebsupertramp (4. November 2015)

ich wohne im Rheinland, also keine Teufelsschlucht  hier gibts aber auch ein paar nette, ursprüngliche Wälder bei mir ums Eck.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (4. November 2015)

@MarcoVau


----------



## Airigh (4. November 2015)

Das ZR Race beim Fahren rund um den herbstlichen Lainzer Tiergarten


----------



## frx_Bender (5. November 2015)

Am WE beim Radon Testival im Ahrtal. Bike ist ein Slide Carbon 160.


----------



## boarderking (5. November 2015)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Bike ist ein Slide Carbon 160.


 und wer ist der extrem coole Typ?


----------



## punki69 (5. November 2015)

....war auch da,bin auch ein slide cabon mit rockshox-ausstattung gefahren,
war n geiler tag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (5. November 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> und wer ist der extrem coole Typ?



Das bin ich!  mit Posingmode = on!


----------



## pedal-ritter (5. November 2015)

modifiziertes Radon Slide 130 aus 2014


----------



## Upgrayedd (9. November 2015)

Slide Carbon in custom Mint-Orange Kleid.


----------



## enno112 (10. November 2015)

Slide 150 in "Winterkonfiguration"...
Für den Weg zur Arbeit im Winter (Schotter und Asphalt) werden die guten E*Thirteen Felgen geschont und die DT Swiss XPW 1600 mit dem Schwalbe Super Moto Reifen (Versuch) aufgezogen.


----------



## ron101 (10. November 2015)

@Upgrayedd 
Wie hast du die farbigen Streifen umgefärmt?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Upgrayedd (10. November 2015)

Habe einfach Auto-/Möbelfolie drübergeklebt. Wie es mit der Haltbarkeit aussieht weis ich noch nicht. Damit es ein sauberes Ergebnis gibt brauch man jedenfalls viel Geduld


----------



## waxfox (13. November 2015)

Mein Scart Light 10.0 Modell 2014 etwas abgespeckt 
Hoffe die 10 Kg fallen, sobald ein neuer Sattel und Pedale dran sind.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2015)

Heuer mitm Froschn die Regenpause genutzt !


----------



## phw (16. November 2015)

Etwas aufgepimptes Radon Swoop 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (20. November 2015)

Da isses! =)


----------



## Wurzelschrat (21. November 2015)

Slide Plus 2013


----------



## malben (21. November 2015)

Wurzelschrat schrieb:


> Slide Plus 2013
> Anhang anzeigen 438360


Das VR sieht schon verdammt breit aus... was hat der Conti?  26x2,5?


----------



## Wurzelschrat (21. November 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Das VR sieht schon verdammt breit aus... was hat der Conti?  26x2,5?



Das ist ein 2,4er Trail King und 2,4er Mountain King Tubeless. Der Lrs holt ordentlich was aus denen raus.. fährt sich traumhaft vorallem da es jetzt komplettüberholt ist incl. Lagerwechsel. 26 aint dead


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2015)

Slide 160 8SE im Saisons ersten Schnee





Cheers
ron


----------



## Hoermel (22. November 2015)

heute  bei Lambertskreuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoermel (22. November 2015)

_Und es gibt Ihn doch ,den Weihnachtsmann _


----------



## frx_Bender (22. November 2015)

Wurzelschrat schrieb:


> Das ist ein 2,4er Trail King und 2,4er Mountain King Tubeless. Der Lrs holt ordentlich was aus denen raus.. fährt sich traumhaft vorallem da es jetzt komplettüberholt ist incl. Lagerwechsel. 26 aint dead



Was hast du denn für einen LRS drauf?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. November 2015)

Crank Brothers?


----------



## Wurzelschrat (22. November 2015)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Crank Brothers?


Jap der Iodine Am super Sache  und sehr schön verarbeitet


----------



## TurboTobi (23. November 2015)

Nachm gestrigen Ausritt mit der Trailacademy Windeck war ich leider zu kaputt das Radl wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Dafür hats heute ne schöne Pflegekur erhalten.
(Bin der Vogel Kopfüber, da Geburtstagskind: Hatte keine Wahl )

Gruß Tobi


----------



## JayDee1982 (23. November 2015)




----------



## ron101 (23. November 2015)

Radon slide 160 8SE by Night











Cheers
ron


----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2015)

ääääkschn in se neith!

swoop 175:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2015)

Boah ... wie kriegt man das denn hin ? Bei mir sieht sowas immer mega verschwommen aus


----------



## Toni_H (26. November 2015)

Rein logisch sind hier aber 2 Bilder übereinander gegelgt. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbeer (26. November 2015)

Langzeit mit manuellem Blitz?
War ja ne Nikon D90.
Aber viel mehr im November in kurzen Sachen und das Nachts?


----------



## Eisbein (26. November 2015)

ein Bild. Langzeitbelichtung + 2 Externe Blitze.

Ahja war föhn, daher war das mit kurz-kurz nachts auch ganz angenehm.


----------



## Moglie (27. November 2015)

Fullys Fullys Fullys 
90% der Räder hier sind Fullys, werden Hardtails kaum mehr verkauft bei Radon oder?
Fährt sich ein Fully so viel besser?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2015)

Wenn ich ein Radon Hardtail hätte würd ich das auch hier zeigen können,is aber leider ein Cube 






Aber zurück zu Radonauten:


----------



## Rubik (27. November 2015)

Moglie schrieb:


> Fullys Fullys Fullys
> 90% der Räder hier sind Fullys, werden Hardtails kaum mehr verkauft bei Radon oder?
> Fährt sich ein Fully so viel besser?



Die überwiegende Kundschaft scheint nur Fullys zu fahren. 
Ich gehöre nicht dazu... schau mal.


----------



## Toni_H (27. November 2015)

Es gibt nichts schöneres wie ein Fully. Der Fahrkomfort ist einfach deutlich besser. Selbst bei 100 mm Federweg vorn und hinten. Hatte früher ein Hardtail, würde aber mein Skeen Fully nie wieder her geben wollen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. November 2015)

Dat is Geschmacksache ! Gibt auch Leute die pennen lieber auf ner Spanplatte als auf ner ordentlichen Matratze


----------



## BN_Nik (28. November 2015)

Moglie schrieb:


> Fullys Fullys Fullys
> 90% der Räder hier sind Fullys, werden Hardtails kaum mehr verkauft bei Radon oder?








"Besser" ist natürlich fragwürdig. Ist halt was völlig anderes so ein fully mit ordentlich FW. 
Seit dem Testival im Ahrtal befindet sich aber bei mir nun auch ein Slide im Aufbau 






Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Ausritt!


----------



## JayDee1982 (28. November 2015)

Moglie schrieb:


> Fullys Fullys Fullys
> 90% der Räder hier sind Fullys, werden Hardtails kaum mehr verkauft bei Radon oder?
> Fährt sich ein Fully so viel besser?




Ich habe ein Cube Fully und das BlackSin...... Es ist mit dem Fully schon ein anderes fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. November 2015)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Cube Fully und das BlackSin...... Es ist mit dem Fully schon ein anderes fahren.



Ist in der Regel ja auch ein anderer Einsatzzweck.


----------



## ron101 (28. November 2015)

@BN_Nik 

Was ist das für ein schicker slide Rahmen? Wo gibt es sowas?

Cheers
ron


----------



## BN_Nik (28. November 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> @BN_Nik
> Was ist das für ein schicker slide Rahmen? Wo gibt es sowas?
> ron



Das ist ein Slide 150 in Candy Red. Vor kurzem gabs im Megastore in Bonn einige Rahmen abzugeben, die alle so nie in Serie gegangen sind. Diese Lackierung gabs nur als 160er Slide Carbon und als 130er Slide (29").

Und da die für 'nen schmalen Taler angeboten wurden, habe ich mir überlegt ein Slide aufzubauen ;-)


----------



## ron101 (29. November 2015)

Ah ok so ein Apple Candy 160 er habe ich.
Hätte mir eigentlich ein neues kaufen wollen. aber mit den aktuellen Papagaien Designs kann ich mich nicht anfreuenden.

Cheers
ron


----------



## BN_Nik (30. November 2015)

Die aktuellen Designs sagen mir persönlich auch nicht so richtig zu, aber das ist natürlich sehr subjektiv. Daher habe ich mich umso mehr gefreut


----------



## everywhere.local (30. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (30. November 2015)

Slide im Aufbau hätte ich auch anzubieten.
Kein Testival, ein Megaschnapp im gleichnamigen Store 
Oh und entgegen der Meinung meiner Kamera ist der Lenker natürlich orange.


----------



## Sportzigarillo (30. November 2015)

Hier mal meins ;-)



​
Wurde leider schon lange nicht mehr bewegt... Daher aktuell zum Verkauf!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/686908-radon-swoop-175-9-0-modell-2015


----------



## ron101 (30. November 2015)

1:0 fürs Slide 160 8SE


----------



## bik3rid3r (1. Dezember 2015)

@ron101
Gegen? 

Seit Samstag mit neuer Gabel


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Dezember 2015)

Sportzigarillo schrieb:


> Wurde leider schon lange nicht mehr bewegt... Daher aktuell zum Verkauf!


das war doch im Sale schon billiger


----------



## Sportzigarillo (1. Dezember 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> das war doch im Sale schon billiger



Aber nicht mit der Ausstattung 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gottmanni (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde 
gerade eingetroffen.
wir zwei werden viel spaß haben

sportliche Grüße


----------



## edie1981 (2. Dezember 2015)

Sieht gut aus! mein HD ist Heute in Zustellung. Montag Bestellt, Mittwoch geliefert!
Da kenne ich andere! Vor drei Wochen bestellt, nicht mal eine Bestätigung wann es kommt


----------



## edie1981 (4. Dezember 2015)

seit gestern stolzer Besitzer!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Dezember 2015)

edie1981 schrieb:


> seit gestern stolzer Besitzer!



Yeah, viel Spaß mit euren Bikes - ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass das Wetter mal wieder besser wird 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2015)

Was is das fürn Baumarktsbike ?


----------



## edie1981 (4. Dezember 2015)

Baumarkt kann ich mir nicht leisten. Ist von Real!


----------



## Newbeer (4. Dezember 2015)

Gratuliere. Ich hab meins seit vorgestern. Gestern ne Nachtfahrt hingelegt und das Bike war nicht mehr blau sondern braun. Wie ich auch.
Leider kein Foto gemacht.


----------



## Nezzar (5. Dezember 2015)

Umbau auf die M8000 1x11 abgeschlossen!

Vorher:





Danach:





Bilder vom neuen Cockpit:
   

Reverb-Remote kommt vielleicht noch auf die linke Seite. Muss mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, dass links der Shifter fehlt. So viel Veränderung auf einmal vertrag ich sonst nicht


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Dezember 2015)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Umbau auf die M8000 1x11 abgeschlossen!
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



...auf alle Fälle den Reverbdrücker nach links, so liegt er unterm Lenker und ist etwas geschützter bei Erdkontakt. 

Aber insgesamt sehr schön geworden. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## Toni_H (5. Dezember 2015)

Passen die alten xt Bremsen an die neuen xt shifter ran? Oder sind die Schellen anders?


----------



## Gyver (5. Dezember 2015)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Umbau auf die M8000 1x11 abgeschlossen!
> Reverb-Remote kommt vielleicht noch auf die linke Seite. Muss mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, dass links der Shifter fehlt. So viel Veränderung auf einmal vertrag ich sonst nicht



Du hast nicht zufällig den Gewichtsunterschied gemessen?


----------



## Nezzar (5. Dezember 2015)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Passen die alten xt Bremsen an die neuen xt shifter ran? Oder sind die Schellen anders?



Jup! Man musste aber auf die Variante der Shifter warten, die auch I-Spec-B-kompatibel sind. Die sind jetzt erst ende November verfügbar geworden. Deshalb auch jetzt erst der Umbau.



Gyver schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig den Gewichtsunterschied gemessen?


Vorher 14,2, jetzt 13,5. Der Unterschied kommt mir aber ein bisschen groß vor. Ich hab aber auch mit der Personenwaage gemessen. Was genaueres für Gewichte in dieser Größenordnung hab ich nicht


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2015)

gestern in den Dolomiten. Okay... vom Swoop 175 sieht man nicht viel, aber ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten.

steht zur auswahl der FdW, also wem es gefällt kann ein sternchen gern vergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BN_Nik (6. Dezember 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> gestern in den Dolomiten...



Sehr schickes Foto, gratuliere! Mich würde mal interessieren was da im Moment für Temperaturen herrschen? Und liegt da kein Schnee? 
Sorry aber ich bin absoluter Alpen-Newbie.


----------



## schnubbi88 (6. Dezember 2015)

@gottmanni 
@edie1981 

könnt ihr mal eure ersten Eindrücke des Slide HD schildern?  Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, ob ich mir das slide carbon 9.0 von 2015 zulege oder - zum ungefähr gleichen Preis - ein Alu Slide 9.0 HD. 

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hier steht: ZEIGT HER !   und nich: DIKUTIER HER !


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2015)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Foto, gratuliere! Mich würde mal interessieren was da im Moment für Temperaturen herrschen? Und liegt da kein Schnee?
> Sorry aber ich bin absoluter Alpen-Newbie.


Außer in den gesegneten Nordweststau-gebieten wie zentralschweiz und charmonix liegt generell eher sehr wenig schnee. In Südtirol siehts besonders dünn aus, da kommt man südseitig sicher bis 2500m rauf ohne schneekontakt.

Temperatur im schatten und tal lag bei uns so um die 2°C, aber etwas weiter oben und in der sonne konnte man es gut in kurzer hose und longsleeve aushalten. wir sind in t-shirt und kurzer hose abgefahren.


----------



## edie1981 (6. Dezember 2015)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> @gottmanni
> @edie1981
> 
> könnt ihr mal eure ersten Eindrücke des Slide HD schildern?  Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung, ob ich mir das slide carbon 9.0 von 2015 zulege oder - zum ungefähr gleichen Preis - ein Alu Slide 9.0 HD.
> ...



Ich habe heute meinen eingebremst. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit den on Tour so richtig zu testen. 
Aber ich bin mir sicher dass es geil wird. Slide 9 hd.


----------



## Toni_H (6. Dezember 2015)

Würde wohl eher zum Alu gehen. Ist vielleicht stabiler solltest du doch mal stürzen. Bei Carbon hat man immer seine Hintergedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BN_Nik (6. Dezember 2015)

Das Carbon Slide hat auch eine etwas andere Geometrie, die ein wenig mehr Abwärtsorientiert ist.

Bezüglich des Materials hätte ich keine Bedenken, wie oft habt ihr schon von gebrochenen Rahmen gehört? Man bedenke auch wie viele Bikes Radon vertreibt.


----------



## Newbeer (7. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Ausfahrt und diesmal nicht so dreckig wie davor. Aber der Schuh hat es nicht überlebt.


----------



## schnubbi88 (7. Dezember 2015)

Newbeer schrieb:


> Kleine Ausfahrt und diesmal nicht so dreckig wie davor. Aber der Schuh hat es nicht überlebt.
> Anhang anzeigen 442571 Anhang anzeigen 442572 Anhang anzeigen 442573 Anhang anzeigen 442574


oha...nice!!!  
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Bike? Was fährst du so damit?


----------



## Newbeer (7. Dezember 2015)

So was von zufrieden mit dem Slide.
Strecken sind Pfade und Trails mit viel Wurzeln/Steinen/Absätzen und steilen Abhängen. Fährt sich klasse. Waldautobahn nur auf dem Weg zu den Trails und geteert nur wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## schnubbi88 (7. Dezember 2015)

edie1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meinen eingebremst. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit den on Tour so richtig zu testen.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher dass es geil wird. Slide 9 hd.





Toni_H schrieb:


> Würde wohl eher zum Alu gehen. Ist vielleicht stabiler solltest du doch mal stürzen. Bei Carbon hat man immer seine Hintergedanken.





BN_Nik schrieb:


> Das Carbon Slide hat auch eine etwas andere Geometrie, die ein wenig mehr Abwärtsorientiert ist.
> 
> Bezüglich des Materials hätte ich keine Bedenken, wie oft habt ihr schon von gebrochenen Rahmen gehört? Man bedenke auch wie viele Bikes Radon vertreibt.





Newbeer schrieb:


> So was von zufrieden mit dem Slide.
> Strecken sind Pfade und Trails mit viel Wurzeln/Steinen/Absätzen und steilen Abhängen. Fährt sich klasse. Waldautobahn nur auf dem Weg zu den Trails und geteert nur wenn es nicht anders geht.



Dankeschön!!!


----------



## merida1506 (8. Dezember 2015)

Eigenbau mit Radon Rahmen Größe S. Bissle feinabstimmung noch dann kann die erste ausfahrt kommen.


----------



## gottmanni (8. Dezember 2015)

@schnubbi88
Die erste große ausfahrt habe ich hinter mir: es fährt sich sehr gut, ich finde das es sich auf waldwegen und schotter etwas besser biken lässt als auf geteerten pfaden. bin sehr zufrieden .geplant ist nach den Feiertagen aufn Brocken zu fahren,danach kann ich noch mehr sagen .hier kommt man nicht auf viel Höhenmeter

sportliche Grüße
Manni

P.s. : ein rennbesen ist es nicht grade aber es lässt sich auch mal schneller fahren


----------



## punki69 (8. Dezember 2015)

gottmanni...bin im urlaub 2013 von ilsenburg den brocken raufgefahren,11 km hoch und 11 km abfahrt,war echt geil,bin den blabla-dichter wanderweg heinrich heine gefahren......,gruß punki


----------



## punki69 (9. Dezember 2015)

hier mein neues.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2015)

Voll Laser alta !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (10. Dezember 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> hier mein neues.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 443340 Anhang anzeigen 443341 Anhang anzeigen 443342 Anhang anzeigen 443343 Anhang anzeigen 443344


Geil!


----------



## LaughingBuddha (10. Dezember 2015)

Da muss es leider bis zum Frühling hängen bleiben. So ne Rotatorenmannschettenruptur ist schon was feines... Allen anderen eine schöne Off-Season


----------



## john_frink (10. Dezember 2015)

Was heisst hier "off"?						  Gute Besserung!


----------



## schnubbi88 (12. Dezember 2015)

Heute abgeholt... Bin auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt


----------



## bolle182 (13. Dezember 2015)

Neu Zuwachs bekommen, die Designs der beiden Bikes ähneln sich interessanterweise


----------



## Kero81 (13. Dezember 2015)

bolle182 schrieb:


> Neu Zuwachs bekommen, die Designs der beiden Bikes ähneln sich interessanterweise


Fehlen bei Dir nurnoch die Speichenreflektoren.  Schickes Radl!


----------



## einganggangster (14. Dezember 2015)

Hab leider nen Rahmenriss an der Kettenstrebe

was ist mit austauschteilen, reparatur, etc?

Lasse B.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (15. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> Hab leider nen Rahmenriss an der Kettenstrebe
> 
> was ist mit austauschteilen, reparatur, etc?
> 
> Lasse B.




Was ist mit richtigem Thread?


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (15. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> Hab leider nen Rahmenriss an der Kettenstrebe
> 
> was ist mit austauschteilen, reparatur, etc?
> 
> Lasse B.



Ich hatte bei meinem 140er "damals" auch einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe. Das Teil wurde dann problemlos und schnell ausgetauscht, war jedoch noch in der Garantiezeit. Ich denke du solltest einfach mal bei RADON anrufen. Vielleicht können die noch so ein Teil liefern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zigeunerritzel (15. Dezember 2015)

Liebe Forengemeinde, nachdem ich jetzt ca. vier Jahre begeistert im Radon Forum mitlese, juckt es mich in den Fingern, doch mal zwei Bilder meines Swoop 175 6.0 zu teilen. Das Bike läuft und läuft, sogar Touren bis 50km habe ich mit passenden Reifen schon gefahren.




Vor der Tour




Unterwegs...


----------



## ritzratz (17. Dezember 2015)

Liebe Radons-Fans,

kann mir jemand von Euch eventuell schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Slide 140 carbon berichten. Bin sehr an dem 8.0er interessiert.

Welchen Rahmen würdet Ihr denn bevorzugen - carbon oder Alu ? ( Vorteile, Nachteile ? )

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Toni_H (17. Dezember 2015)

Paar Seiten weiter vorn wurde die dies glaube schon beantwortet.


----------



## SASCHAru (17. Dezember 2015)




----------



## einganggangster (17. Dezember 2015)

ritzratz schrieb:


> Liebe Radons-Fans,
> 
> kann mir jemand von Euch eventuell schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Slide 140 carbon berichten. Bin sehr an dem 8.0er interessiert.
> 
> ...


Hallo Lieber Carsten

Ich bevorzuge persönlich immer Aluminium. Hier die Vorteile bzw. Nachteile der Werkstoffe:

+Carbon
  -leichter
  -steifer
  -wenn monoque, dann der Look

-Carbon
  -versteckt seine Wunden, bricht dann plötzlich großflächig
  -Nicht reparierbar

+Alu
  -Stabiler
  - Steinschlag oder heftige Sturze nicht so schlimm, in der Regel entstehen höchstens Dellen, die die Stabilität nicht beeinträchtigen

-Alu
  -schwerer

Stahl: Ist natürlich noch das geilste, aber gibt es bei den Großserienherstellern leider nicht Mehr

Lasse B.


----------



## ritzratz (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Lasse,

vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung bezüglich der Materialwahl beim Rahmen. Momentan tendiere ich zum Carbon-Modell. Mitte Januar wollte ich dann mal bei Radon vorbei. Sobald ich das Bike habe werde ich es Euch vorstellen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. Dezember 2015)

ritzratz schrieb:


> Hallo Lasse,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung bezüglich der Materialwahl beim Rahmen. Momentan tendiere ich zum Carbon-Modell. Mitte Januar wollte ich dann mal bei Radon vorbei. Sobald ich das Bike habe werde ich es Euch vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du mit dem Ding nicht in den Bikepark willst oder größere Sprünge vorhast und der Mehrpreis keine Rolle spielt, dann würde ich das Carbonbike bevorzugen. Ich fahre selber das 160er, großartiges Gerät und optisch ist so ein nahtloser Rahmen viel schöner als ein geschweißt Alurahmen...


----------



## Rubik (19. Dezember 2015)

Würde ich so nicht sagen, denn Schweißnähte können auch schön sein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2015)

*MÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !

BILDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS !*

*Man könnt ja meinen hier wären Hühner am Werk und nicht diese schweigsamen harten Männer die mit ihren Bikes die unmöglichsten verwegensten Dinge anstellen*

*



*

*



*


----------



## rider1970 (19. Dezember 2015)

RadonSlideAm7_0 schrieb:


> Hallo Lieber Carsten
> 
> Ich bevorzuge persönlich immer Aluminium. Hier die Vorteile bzw. Nachteile der Werkstoffe:
> 
> ...



Stimmt so nicht ganz, gibt mittlerweile einige Firmen die sich auf Reparaturen von Carbon Rahmen spezialisiert haben. Man braucht halt eine fachfirma,  genau wie bei Alu! Gute Schweißer die legierte Rahmen reparieren können gibt es auch nicht wie Sand am Meer...


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (19. Dezember 2015)

Rubik schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen, denn Schweißnähte können auch schön sein.



Stimmt, wenn sie von Nicolai sind...


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> *MÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !
> 
> BILDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS !*
> 
> ...


Du harter Mann, 
flexe mal das Geländer aus dem Bild... das passt nicht zu dem Einleitungssatz.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin so hart, wenn ich wollte würde ich es durchbeißen


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich bin so hart, wenn ich wollte würde ich es durchbeißen


...ich habe nicht gesagt, du sollst zum flexen eine Flex nehmen. 
Könnte auch dein verhärteter Oberschenkel oder ähnlich brauchbares sein.


----------



## oliiii (19. Dezember 2015)

Als Kontrast zu den ganzen Schaukelstühlen/Fullys  mein ZR Race 8.0 2014:


----------



## knoerrli (19. Dezember 2015)

oliiii schrieb:


> Als Kontrast zu den ganzen Schaukelstühlen/Fullys  mein ZR Race 8.0 2014:


Ja klar und dann ne gefederte Sattelstütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliiii (19. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ne Vario Sattelstütze mit Schmutzschutz/Faltenbalg (Gravity Dropper Descender)  .


----------



## tane (20. Dezember 2015)

...der knopf vorne is schon schön, richtig fein machz dann der "faltenbalg"...


----------



## P4LL3R (20. Dezember 2015)

Stören dich die Leitungen, die ca. einen Meter zu lang sind, nicht?
Hier mal meins zum Vergleich:


----------



## oliiii (20. Dezember 2015)

Sieht natürlich besser aus, ich nehme an die hast du selbst gekürzt. Sollte ich auch mal tun...  und ja einen Designpreis gewinnt die GD wohl nicht


----------



## P4LL3R (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die hab ich selbst gekürzt. Ist nicht viel Arbeit und dann schaut gleich alles deutlich aufgeräumter aus.


----------



## TurboTobi (20. Dezember 2015)

So war Gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs. Hier mal ein paar Bilder wie ein Rad nach einer Richtigen Tour aussehen sollte. Neu sind außerdem die XT Bremsen, und ja die Leitungen werden noch gekürzt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## EVHD (20. Dezember 2015)

Heute erstmal die neue Fox 36 Float eingestellt, geiles Teil


----------



## malben (20. Dezember 2015)

heute war ich mal wieder unterwegs.  quasi die erste Frühlingsfahrt absolviert


----------



## kuwap (21. Dezember 2015)

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder von zwei Radon Enduros auf dem Pumptrack des Flowtrails Bad Endbach. Wir haben einen kleinen Abstecher vom Trai dahin gemacht. Sind ja nur 200m  

Wir fahren selten bis nie auf Pumptracks, weil wir bei uns in der Nähe keinen haben, und es auch mega anstregend ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (22. Dezember 2015)

...so,habe fast fertig,grins.
jetzt noch einen anderen sattel und eine andere sattelstützenklemme
und das bike ist perfekt.
wiegt komplett unter 12,5 kilo mit pedale(SCHLAUCHLOS-200 GRAMM),
und 3 carbonschutzblechen.    
gruß punki


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Dezember 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...so,habe fast fertig,grins.
> jetzt noch einen anderen sattel und eine andere sattelstützenklemme
> und das bike ist perfekt.
> wiegt komplett unter 12,5 kilo mit pedale(SCHLAUCHLOS-200 GRAMM),
> ...



Welche Pedale sind das? Bieten die ordentlich Grip?


----------



## punki69 (22. Dezember 2015)

sind contec spatula,mit vans und den adidas hab ich super grip,ansonsten könnte man ja noch die pins tauschen.
ach ja,die enduro-mtb.com zeitschrift hatte die mal getestet....
gruß punki


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Dezember 2015)

Gefunden, es war die World of MTB: "Wem ein leichtes und flaches Pedal mit außergewöhnlichem Design wichtig ist, für den ist das Spatula die erste Wahl. Der Grip ist jedoch mangelhaft und nicht für den Parkeinsatz geeignet."

Klingt irgendwie anders...


----------



## punki69 (22. Dezember 2015)

wie gesagt,ich hab einen anderen test gelesen,da hat es gut abgeschnitten.
für mich ist der griptpotalausreichend,fahre aber bis jetzt auch noch kein park.....


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (22. Dezember 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...so,habe fast fertig,grins.
> jetzt noch einen anderen sattel und eine andere sattelstützenklemme
> und das bike ist perfekt.
> wiegt komplett unter 12,5 kilo mit pedale(SCHLAUCHLOS-200 GRAMM),
> ...




Ich liebe das Slide Carbon aber die "Schutzdinger" sind schon irgendwie Körperverletzung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (22. Dezember 2015)

...halten die lager aber ganz gut vor dreckbeschuß sauber.....


----------



## ron101 (22. Dezember 2015)

Einmal recht durch den jetzigen Dreck ballern und das hintere spoiler Ding ist eh ab ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## BN_Nik (22. Dezember 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ...so,habe fast fertig,grins.



Du hast deine Reverb wie es aussieht mit einem Stück altem Schlauch geschützt. Habe da auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Jedoch ist es fast unmöglich zu verhindern, dass Schmutzwasser welches von unten an den Sattel geschleudert wird in den Schlauch gelangt. Und dann ist's ja im Zweifel contraproduktiv wenn das Schmutzwasser über der Abdichtung steht.

Und hast du Fett/Öl bzw. sonstiges Schmiermittel mit in den Schlau gegeben?

Wie sehen die anderen das? Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen? Oder seit ihr der Meinung "die Reverb muss das aushalten"?

Grüße


----------



## punki69 (22. Dezember 2015)

hab die innenseite des schlauches mit fett eingerieben,funktioniert tadellos,fahre die so auch an meinem hardtail,....
war heute in einöd mit den endurokolegen unterwegs,die schutzbleche sind alle gar noch dran,trotz reichlich matschbeschuß,....
ps.:im sommer fahre ich ohne all diesen schnickschnack...
gruß punki


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (22. Dezember 2015)

Warum sollte Wasser in den Schlauch eindringen, wenn dieser eng anliegt. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass das Absenken nicht mehr gut bzw., komplett funktioniert da wäre ein Faltenbalk schon die bessere Alternative. Ich würde da garnix dranmachen, die Reverb ist genauso gut oder schlecht gedichtet wie eine Federgabel oder ein Dämpfer und das sind Faltenbälge oder ähnlicher Krahm schon lange out. Ich finde an ein MTB gehören Schutzbleche, Reflektoren, etc. und der ganze Mist einfach nicht dran - basta!


----------



## Cube_Heinz (23. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtliches Biken in Südtirol, Traumwetter und bis auf ca. 1700m zw. 12 und 14 Grad.
Allen frohe Weihnachten.
Grüße Chris


----------



## schnubbi88 (24. Dezember 2015)




----------



## punki69 (24. Dezember 2015)

schnubbi88,...back to the 80s,...grins....


----------



## LaughingBuddha (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten Allemann  
Auch von meinem geschmückten 190er


----------



## TurboTobi (25. Dezember 2015)

Hab das miese Wetter mal genutzt um dem Weihnachtsstress zuhause zu entfliehen, und natürlich um die neue Sattelstutze (eine FOX D.O.S.S) einzuweihen. Ich muss sagen, das Schmuckstück funzt ganz gut. Man muss bissl üben mit dem CTD und manche stört mit Sicherheit der monströse Hebel, aber ansonsten läuft se sehr gut (nur meine Zug verlegung ist sehr interessant...).

Weihnachtliche Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisk78 (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Willer82 (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## EVHD (26. Dezember 2015)

Hahnenklee


----------



## Sattelstuerze (27. Dezember 2015)

Slide 150 10.0 - erste längere Ausfahrt am 27.12. bei 12° - perfektes Wetter, wer braucht schon Schnee ;-)








Gruß!


----------



## woersdorfer (27. Dezember 2015)

Schön war's auf der Insel.









Es hat sich so wohl bei mir gefühlt, dass es wieder mit nach Deutschland wollte ...


----------



## Albireo (28. Dezember 2015)

@Allgaeufex  Wie funktioniert der McLeod so im Slide? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen Fox Dämpfer dadurch zu ersetzen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2015)

Albireo schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex  Wie funktioniert der McLeod so im Slide? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen Fox Dämpfer dadurch zu ersetzen.



Das kann ich Dir leider nicht genau sagen da es das Rad meiner Frau ist , aber sie scheint damit ( nach ihrer ersten Ausfahrt ) sehr zufrieden zu sein


----------



## TurboTobi (28. Dezember 2015)

Heute morgen auf dem Ölberg im Siebengebirge gewesen. Aussicht war sensationell. Danach das Tretschbachtal (wem's was sagt: Sehr empfehlenswert) wieder nach unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (28. Dezember 2015)

Heute auch noch mal das Skeen ausgefahren. Wohl das letzte mal für 2015


----------



## kilsen (28. Dezember 2015)

Dezember im Allgäu  28.12.2015


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2015)

Schöner Blick vom Stuiben


----------



## BN_Nik (29. Dezember 2015)

Vor kurzem habe ich schon mal ein Bild von meinem Rahmen gepostet, nun ist das Bike endlich fertig. Das Ergebnis möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten 





Grüße


----------



## heizer1980 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hier wird einfach viel Geslidet


 

Da Skeen ich lieber ne Runde...



 

oder fahre stilecht Shoppen...



 

oder doch lieber ein langes Wochenende bei der Familie?

Männers slidet gut ins neue Jahr


----------



## punki69 (29. Dezember 2015)

ist das hinterm sattel ne weely hilfe,grins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heizer1980 (29. Dezember 2015)

Klar... und verringert den Verschleiß am Vorderreifen ungemein ;-)


----------



## zett78 (30. Dezember 2015)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Vor kurzem habe ich schon mal ein Bild von meinem Rahmen gepostet, nun ist das Bike endlich fertig. Das Ergebnis möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön da in Beuel!


----------



## BN_Nik (30. Dezember 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Schön da in Beuel!


Sieh an, ein Ortskundiger. Und das trotz unscharfem Hintergrund 
Es ist aber auch wirklich schön hier, direkt am Fuße des Siebengebirge. Und schöne Bikes werden hier auch noch gebaut.


----------



## TurboTobi (30. Dezember 2015)

Das Siebengebirge is schon schön das stimmt (dein Slide auf jeden Fall auch ). Ich wohne wirklich DIREKT am Fuß des SG. Halbe Stunde bin ich aufm Drachenfels! Vllt kann man sich ja mal treffen?!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Dezember 2015)

Da würde ich mich dann mal gleich anschließen wenn Mitfahrer erwünscht sind


----------



## Blades (30. Dezember 2015)

Hänge mich auch rein!


----------



## BN_Nik (30. Dezember 2015)

Also ich werde morgen eine Jahresabschluss runde im Siebengebirge drehen. Start Vormittag bist führen Nachmittag. Tretschbachtal, Bunker rest nach Abstimmung. Wer Interesse hat - > PN dann können wir was ausmachen. Gruß


----------



## heizer1980 (30. Dezember 2015)

Habe leider diese Woche Notdienst... Aber vielleicht in der 2KW. Machen wir dann per PN

Sorry für Offtopic Jungs


----------



## schnubbi88 (30. Dezember 2015)




----------



## EddyAC (31. Dezember 2015)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 448586 Anhang anzeigen 448587


Hat was !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (31. Dezember 2015)

Wer findet den Fehler?
War lustig heut mit @BN_Nik. Nur irgendwas hab bei nem Sturz an der XT kaputt gemacht... Der Hebel geht nicht in die Ausgangsstellung zurück wenn man ihn gezogen hat (manuell geht es recht einfach). Hat wer ne Idee?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2015)

Handbreit Luft fehlt ! Was meinste mit Xt die Bremse ?


----------



## TurboTobi (31. Dezember 2015)

Jup die Bremse... Bin mitm VR weggerutscht und dann wars passiert...


----------



## ck1981 (31. Dezember 2015)

Hab meinem Slide ein paar rote Farbtupfer spendiert.


 

Pedale, Sattelklemme, Spacer und Griffe mit roten Lockringen von Sixpack.


----------



## Toni_H (31. Dezember 2015)

Fehlen nur noch die roten Schaltröllchen.


----------



## ck1981 (31. Dezember 2015)

@Toni H
Stimmt. Vielleicht mit der nächsten Bestellung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2016)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler?
> War lustig heut mit @BN_Nik. Nur irgendwas hab bei nem Sturz an der XT kaputt gemacht... Der Hebel geht nicht in die Ausgangsstellung zurück wenn man ihn gezogen hat (manuell geht es recht einfach). Hat wer ne Idee?
> 
> Gruß Tobi



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-xt-2012-bremshebel-geht-nur-langsam-zurueck-hilfe.569417/


So jetzt wieder Bilder bitte


----------



## ck1981 (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues allen Radon-Fahrern hier.
Das "schöne Wetter" direkt mal für ne kleine Neujahrsrunde genutzt.


----------



## SASCHAru (1. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2016)

Noch ein Kreuznacher... ?


----------



## SASCHAru (2. Januar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Noch ein Kreuznacher... ?


fast(Grolsheim), aber Rotenfels und Kuhberg sind so meine standard Touren.


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Januar 2016)

Netter Ausflug  mit tollen Bikes 



 

 



Meine Frau ist ganz Happy mit ihrem neuen Slide 160 Carbon Team


----------



## sgclimber (4. Januar 2016)

Endlich Schnee!!! ))


----------



## rudi23 (6. Januar 2016)

mein skeen......
nun schon in der 3. Saison aktiv, bin noch immer begeistert.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (7. Januar 2016)

Mein Swoop hat gestern neue Stopper bekommen: Magura MT5. Freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt. 












Gruß ✌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (8. Januar 2016)

heute mal die erste Schlammschlacht 2016 geschlagen, bei bestem Bike-Wetter


----------



## punki69 (8. Januar 2016)

....das geht ja noch vom matsch.......


----------



## woersdorfer (9. Januar 2016)

8. Januar 2016 - unglaublich!


----------



## Toni_H (9. Januar 2016)

Mein Skeen hat auch was vom Weihnachtsmann bekommen... Super Wetter 2016.


----------



## Enduro0815 (9. Januar 2016)

*Slide Carbon 160*


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (10. Januar 2016)

Dreckig war es heute. Aber so kann ich mit dem Winter leben. Mild und ein bisschen nass. 







Gruß ✌


----------



## micha.mue (10. Januar 2016)

Na dann will ich mich doch auch mal beteiligen ... Von heute Mittag ...



 


Gruss, Micha ...


----------



## cemetery (17. Januar 2016)

Mit der neuen 1x11 Schaltgruppe mal ein bisschen durch Schnee und Eis gepflügt


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Januar 2016)

Ich konnte heute auch ~500Hm im erstem Schnee seit langem genießen. 









...nur die Sonne hat noch gefehlt.


----------



## duddi (17. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein 2013er ZR Race im letzten Sommer. Man war das sauber ☺...hoffentlich wird's bald wieder warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (17. Januar 2016)

War heut auch im Schnee unterwegs. War weiter unten allerdings noch sehr schlammig, so das dieser weiter oben am Bike FESTGEFROREN ist! Hab nach der abfahrt dann festgestellt das ein Unterdruck in der D.O.S.S ist. Meine Frage jetzt: Kommt das durch die Minusgrade oder hab ich sie gehimmelt? Jetzt aber Bilda!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Newbeer (18. Januar 2016)

War ein kalter Tag mit einigen Schneeschauern, aber hat sich gelohnt. 3 Stunden im Schnee spielen und das ohne Sturz


----------



## duddi (18. Januar 2016)

Hab da noch was.... gerade heute angekommen, das ZR Lady meiner Frau. Ab jetzt gibt's nur noch Bilder von dreckigen Rädern versprochen


----------



## 00Bike (23. Januar 2016)

Bevor der Schnee gleich wieder weg ist:












Viele Grüße aus Jena


----------



## ghostmuc (23. Januar 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 2013er ZR Race im letzten Sommer. Man war das sauber ☺...hoffentlich wird's bald wieder warm.Anhang anzeigen 454089


sehe zum ersten mal ein Bild vom 2013er. Sehr schönes Design


----------



## LaughingBuddha (23. Januar 2016)

Mein swoopi hat was feines bekommen  
Leider darf ich die Totem erst Ende April tetsten... Scheiß sehnenriss in der Schulter 
Geil sieht sie trotzdem aus


----------



## Harzberti (25. Januar 2016)

Der Untergrund ist herrlich weiß
In der Flasche nur noch Eis 
Die Noppen geben nichts mehr her
Die Bremsen quitschen um so mehr
Ich glaube, ich kehr jetzt erst mal ein
Freunde, das muss Snowride sein​


----------



## emek (26. Januar 2016)

Das Bild ist von letzter Woche. Bei uns ist schon wieder Frühling.....


----------



## boarderking (26. Januar 2016)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 456707
> 
> Der Untergrund ist herrlich weiß
> In der Flasche nur noch Eis
> ...


Hallo, wie passt denn bei dir die Flasche da rein? Ist der Rahmen XL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (26. Januar 2016)

Ich hab das HD in L und da passt bequem eine Flasche rein


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Januar 2016)

...auch L


----------



## woersdorfer (26. Januar 2016)

Bei meinem 29er Slide in L passt eine große Flasche locker rein.


----------



## Harzberti (26. Januar 2016)

boarderking schrieb:


> Hallo, wie passt denn bei dir die Flasche da rein? Ist der Rahmen XL?



Der Rahmen ist Größe M






Flasche hat 0,75L fassungsvermögen 
Seitlich entnehmbar und sogar während der fahrt trinkbar


----------



## stefan86199 (26. Januar 2016)

Ich mag Schnee nicht, ich hatte gestern Mittag damit gerechnet er sei schon deutlich stärker geschmolzen als er es dann tatsächlich war. 
Aber ich musste ja endlich mal die Mallet DH ausprobieren...  


Hab das Fahrrad im November gebraucht gekauft und jetzt will ich endlich wieder Sommer und offene Bikeparks


----------



## Allgaeufex (27. Januar 2016)

Meine Frau ist ganz Happy mit ihrem neuen Slide 160


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild85 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deleted 348981 (28. Januar 2016)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass das Slide 160 Team auf den Produktfotos, z.B. auf der Homepage, deutlich besser aussieht als "real".

Irgendwie wirken Farbgebung und Design in der Realität recht billig...schade. Da hatte ich mir mehr von Versprochen.


----------



## knoerrli (28. Januar 2016)

Ich find den Rahmen echt ansprechend. Nur das Manitou Gerassel würde ich als erstes tauschen.


----------



## haekel72 (29. Januar 2016)

So Check und Reinigung beendet, Saison 2016 beginnt. Ich Liebe mein Swoop^^








Nix mehr Original von 2013 bis auf Rahmen und Kurbel (nur noch 1 Fach). Bei Fragen Fragen^^


----------



## ScorchTom (31. Januar 2016)

Mein Slide 150


 



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/725387-radon-slide-150-20


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2016)

Is ja schon fast ein Youngtimer wie meins auch


----------



## Andy29 (31. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein aktuelles setup


----------



## TurboTobi (3. Februar 2016)

So, jetzt auch 1x10 und ordentlichen Bremsscheiben. Geht ganz gut so bergauf, fürs steile hab ich ja noch mein HT.
Bergab gehts natürlich mitlerweile wie die Pest!
Das Bild am Ende taufe ich "Slide im Sonnenuntergang".

Gruß Tobi


----------



## danielf1 (7. Februar 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Slide 9.0 HD... Hammer Gerät!


----------



## xunyang (11. Februar 2016)

Moin moin,

seit kurzem habe ich nun auch ein Radon Rad 

Anbei auch ein Bild von meinem Schätzchen, das momentan leider pausieren muss wegen einer Knieverletzung _:'(_

Beim blättern durch diese Gallerie sind mir eigentlich fast nur
Fullys aufgefallen, gibt es hier noch andere die ein Scart fahren? 

Wenn Ja, seit ihr damit zufrieden oder habt ihr es hinterher bereut und dann doch zum HT gegriffen? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (11. Februar 2016)

Ich für mich sag immer wieder... Ich möchte nie wieder auf ein Hardtail zurück. Klar ist so ne Carbon Hardtail Rakete was feines aber ich würde nie wieder von nem Fully weg gehen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (11. Februar 2016)

Die neuen Conti-Reifen einmal auf ner schnellen Feierabend-Runde eingefahren.


----------



## Airigh (12. Februar 2016)

Also ich für meinen Teil denke mir schon sehr oft, ein Fully wäre was feines, ein Fully wäre besser, etc. aber jedesmal wenn ich auf meinem HT sitze (kein Scart sondern ein ZR Race) bin ich wieder so zufrieden damit - und kann in meiner Umgebung alle Trails ohne Probleme damit abfahren.
Das nächste Bike wird zwar fix ein Fully aber bis dahin vergeht noch Zeit, da ich ja eben seit 2 Jahren mein HT habe ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2016)

Fahre beides gern ! Hat beides seinen Reitz. Die ultimative Antwort gibt's da eh nicht, der eine fährt das lieber der andere jenes
Daher lieber wieder Bilder:

Denn das was man mit dem Fully fahren kann:






Geht mit dem Hartdail genauso


----------



## bikextrem1964 (12. Februar 2016)

Soooo, es ist vollbracht, die Saison 2016 kann kommen. Slide total Umbau ist fertig!!!!
2013-2014/15-2016


----------



## duddi (12. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin ja inzwischen auch Besitzer zweier Bikes und finde das eigentlich optimal. Je schwerer das Gelände umso mehr Spaß macht aber das Fully


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Februar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist ganz Happy mit ihrem neuen Slide 160
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 457463
> Anhang anzeigen 457461 Anhang anzeigen 457462



Die Farben sind der Hammer


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (13. Februar 2016)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Soooo, es ist vollbracht, die Saison 2016 kann kommen. Slide total Umbau ist fertig!!!!
> 2013-2014/15-2016
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 462461 Anhang anzeigen 462462 Anhang anzeigen 462463


 deutlich schicker mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau! Umlackiert?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (13. Februar 2016)

neue Kettenstrebe aus dem CRS von Radon, Sitzstrebe Lackiert und mit Wassetranferdruck ein Carbon look gegeben!!! Dann noch einen 27,5 er 160 Gabel und Laufrad . Scaleseized hast das Zauberwort!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (13. Februar 2016)

Hab meins nun auf 2 x 10 umgebaut. Mal sehen ob ich damit glücklich werde oder ob mir der 1 Rettungsring fehlt. Dann muss wohl noch ne 40er Kassette drauf.


----------



## sgclimber (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## ron101 (13. Februar 2016)

Slide 160 8SE





Cheers
ron


----------



## hans_baerbel (13. Februar 2016)

Servus, 
seit 6.Januar bin nun auch ich endlich im Besitz eines Slides. Lange hab ich gesucht und überlegt was es werden soll. 
Ich denke, mit dem Slide140 hab ich nix falsch gemacht.
Auf den ersten Einsatz wartet es momentan noch. Ich bin gespannt und voller Vorfreude.

Grüße aus Waldbronn, Mirko


----------



## merida1506 (14. Februar 2016)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 457492 Anhang anzeigen 457493



Hi, was sind das für naben an dem black sin! Sieht fast wie meines aus der hobel


----------



## Rotwild85 (14. Februar 2016)

Hey, sind Tune King/Kong Naben! Hast du von deinem auch ein Bild
hier drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida1506 (15. Februar 2016)

Rotwild85 schrieb:


> Hey, sind Tune King/Kong Naben! Hast du von deinem auch ein Bild
> hier drin?


----------



## punki69 (16. Februar 2016)

gestern mit hund ne tour gefahren.....


----------



## merida1506 (16. Februar 2016)

Warum hat der Hund kein fahrrad?


----------



## punki69 (16. Februar 2016)

...weil der lieber mit seinem allrad läuft.....


----------



## enno112 (16. Februar 2016)

@punki Also ich finde die Farben sehn in Natura schon gei.. aus


----------



## punki69 (16. Februar 2016)

enno112 schrieb:


> @punki Also ich finde die Farben sehn in Natura schon gei.. aus


stimmt,aber das blau ist eine ganz schwierige farbe,je nach lichteinfall dunkel bis cyan....


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Februar 2016)

Bild vom WE.


----------



## TurboTobi (19. Februar 2016)

Mal eben ne KeFü ausm Stück vom Gartenschlauch+Kabelbindern gebaut


----------



## Toni_H (20. Februar 2016)

Aber der Cube Kettenschutz passt nicht dazu. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bib0103 (20. Februar 2016)

Schon etwas älter macht aber noch richtig Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (20. Februar 2016)

Old but Gold sag ich da nur;-)


----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Februar 2016)

Schicker "Klassiker"...aber die Vorbaulänge, huiuiuiui


----------



## wellness_28 (22. Februar 2016)

Hab da mal ne design-technische Frage. Ich überlege mein Slide 150 2farbig zu gestalten. Die Frage ist, ob folgender Entwurf etwas hat und cool aussehen könnte, aber ob das zu bunt und too much wird ? Und zwar würde ich gerne das Blau des Hinterbaus und der Griffe mit Orange oder Gelb kombinieren. Die zweite Idee ist nur ein orangenes Kettenblatt zu verwenden. siehe Bilder. Meinungen ?

Bzw. wie findet ihr eine mögliche Farbkombi Blau-Grün


----------



## TurboTobi (22. Februar 2016)

Hi, finde das so eig. ganz ok da blau-orange ne gute Mischung is. Nur das KB find ich bissl too much.


----------



## Harzberti (22. Februar 2016)

Hi, finde das so eigentlich ganz ok da blau-orange eine gute Mischung ist. Cool mit dem Kettenblatt - aber Pedale u. Lenker ist ein no go!


----------



## SASCHAru (22. Februar 2016)




----------



## Funrider476 (24. Februar 2016)

Skeen 100 29 9.0


----------



## everywhere.local (24. Februar 2016)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Meinungen ?


ich find es too much, lass es besser so


----------



## Toni_H (24. Februar 2016)

Vor knapp einem Jahr durfte ich auch mein skeen auspacken. Auf jeden Fall haben sie jetzt die besseren xm Laufräder drauf anstelle der xr. Aber dafür haben sie wirklich die hässlichen Bremsscheiben drauf gemacht. 
Den Vorbau würde ich noch ins negative drehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (24. Februar 2016)

Slide 150 8.0






Cheers
ron


----------



## zett78 (25. Februar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 466449 Anhang anzeigen 466450 Anhang anzeigen 466451 Anhang anzeigen 466452 Skeen 100 29 9.0



Mach mal bitte ein Bild mit deinen Händen an den Griffen innen und außen!
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das aussieht, besonders wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2016)

Das sind keine Lenkerhörnchen, das ist Bodensonar


----------



## Deleted 348981 (25. Februar 2016)

Das interessiert mich allerdings auch brennend...hätte anstelle der Hörnchen vielleicht eher in eine Reverb investiert


----------



## Toni_H (25. Februar 2016)

Ja da stimme ich zu. Zumal beim skeen schon alles für die innenverlegte Reverb vorbereitet ist. Man kommt aber auch ohne ganz einfach mit dem Po hinter den Sattel. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Ja da stimme ich zu. Zumal beim skeen schon alles für die innenverlegte Reverb vorbereitet ist. Man kommt aber auch ohne ganz einfach mit dem Po hinter den Sattel.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Inwieweit vorbereitet? Gibts ein Lehrrohr? Hab auf den Bildern keins sehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (25. Februar 2016)

Unterhalb vom Dämpfer ist eine zusätzliche Öffnung im Rohr. Man kann also die Leitung mit der vom lockout und der Bremse verlegen und dann unterhalb vom Dämpfer in das Sitzrohr springen.


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Unterhalb vom Dämpfer ist eine zusätzliche Öffnung im Rohr. Man kann also die Leitung mit der vom lockout und der Bremse verlegen und dann unterhalb vom Dämpfer in das Sitzrohr springen.



Danke für die Info, dann kommt ja ne Stealth doch in Frage


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Man kommt aber auch ohne ganz einfach mit dem Po hinter den Sattel.



Das is nich das Problem, aber wennman mitdiesen neumodischen Faltterhosen unterwegs istmacht der Rückweg mehr Probleme


----------



## Toni_H (25. Februar 2016)

Solche Flatterhosen zieht ja auch keiner an.


----------



## Nextgeneration (25. Februar 2016)

Im Teuto mit Radon slide 150


----------



## merida1506 (26. Februar 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Vor knapp einem Jahr durfte ich auch mein skeen auspacken. Auf jeden Fall haben sie jetzt die besseren xm Laufräder drauf anstelle der xr. Aber dafür haben sie wirklich die hässlichen Bremsscheiben drauf gemacht.
> Den Vorbau würde ich noch ins negative drehen.



Warum xm besser an einem skeen ?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Februar 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist ganz Happy mit ihrem neuen Slide 160
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 457463
> Anhang anzeigen 457461 Anhang anzeigen 457462


Alter wie geil, Schnee!!!  
Aber das Bike ist auch schick 

gesendet vom Sonny Smartfön mit Tappatalk


----------



## Toni_H (26. Februar 2016)

Die xm sind für ein Systemgewicht von 110 kg. Die xr nur bis 100 kg. Da ist man auch schnell an der Gewichtsgrenze. Fahrrad + Fahrer + Gepäck für 2 -  3 Tage. Die xm sind zwar zusammen 100g schwerere aber eben auch doch etwas robuster.


----------



## merida1506 (28. Februar 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Die xm sind für ein Systemgewicht von 110 kg. Die xr nur bis 100 kg. Da ist man auch schnell an der Gewichtsgrenze. Fahrrad + Fahrer + Gepäck für 2 -  3 Tage. Die xm sind zwar zusammen 100g schwerere aber eben auch doch etwas robuster.



Naja seh ich etwas anders ! Da nehme ich lieber die leichteren Laufräder....Aber für mich sind die 100 kilo auch mehr als ausreichend und das Gewicht ist auch nur auf den Fahrer bezogen und nicht auf das Fahrrad!  Aber kommt auch auf den Einsatzzweck an. Die mavic sl sind sogar nur bis 80 kilo freigegeben.


----------



## Toni_H (28. Februar 2016)

Nein Systemgewicht bei  DT SWISS heißt alles komplett. Eben das komplette System. Sonst würde es ja Fahrergewicht heißen. 

Gesendet von meinem nexus 9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funrider476 (28. Februar 2016)

Die XM sind auch breiter, würde bedeuten, ich könnte eventuell nen breiteren Reifen aufziehen.
Der Bodensonar sieht nicht schön aus, ist aber von der Sitz/Fahrposition so sehr angenehm, zumindest auf den ersten Kilometern.
Wenn eine Reverb für mich ein Must have wäre, wäre es ein Nerve 29 9.9 geworden.


----------



## merida1506 (28. Februar 2016)

Stimmt kommt halt auch auf den Einsatzbereich an ob xm oder xr aber pauschal zu sagen "die sind besser" ist Blödsinn!


----------



## ASt (29. Februar 2016)

Mein alter neuer Slide 160 carbon


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Februar 2016)

Was hast du denn da für einen Pariser an der Sattelklemme ? 
Was fürn KB hast du vorne montiert ? Sieht klein aus, 28er?


----------



## ASt (29. Februar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da für einen Pariser an der Sattelklemme ?
> Was fürn KB hast du vorne montiert ? Sieht klein aus, 28er?


Ich mag kein Schmutz im Sattelrohr. Es ist ein Stück Schlauch.
Für die Schläuche habe ich seit Jahren keinen anderen Gebrauch mehr 

Ist ein 30-er Blackspire. 28 gibts für 104 Lochkreis gar nicht.
Daneben wartet unbemerkt auf die großen Berge ein 22-er zum manuellen Umlegen. Hinten 11-42 (Erweiterungritzel) und 16 statt 15 und 17.
Wenn ich etwas fitness aufgebaut habe, gibts noch den 32 KB als Ersatz.

Interessant ist beim Aufbau die Verlegung der Reverb-Leitung statt der Umwerferhülle. Auch die Bremsleitung ist anders verlegt.
Bei der Bremsleitung bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob es so bleibt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Februar 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Ich mag kein Schmutz im Sattelrohr. Es ist ein Stück Schlauch.
> Für die Schläuche habe ich seit Jahren keinen anderen Gebrauch mehr
> 
> Ist ein 30-er Blackspire. 28 gibts für 104 Lochkreis gar nicht.
> ...


Mit der Leitung für die Reverb hatte ich mir auch überlegt...mache ich, wenn mal entlüftet werden muss. 
Die Bremsleitung würde ich lassen wo sie ist, ich mag das Gestauche der Leitung an der Wippe nicht.


----------



## ASt (29. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit der Leitung für die Reverb hatte ich mir auch überlegt...mache ich, wenn mal entlüftet werden muss.
> Die Bremsleitung würde ich lassen wo sie ist, ich mag das Gestauche der Leitung an der Wippe nicht.


Gefällt mir so sehr gut die Leitung. Unterrohr ist komplet clean.
Das schwerste war an der Geschichte die Leitung durch den ganzen Rahmen durch zu bekommen. Ich habe erstmals ein Stück Draht von vorne reingeschoben und aus dem Sattelrohr rausgefischt. Damit habe ich dann die Schalthülle gezogen, und an die dann die Leitung geschraubt und durchgekriegt. Das Entlüften war damit verglichen die Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. Februar 2016)

ASt schrieb:


> Gefällt mir so sehr gut die Leitung. Unterrohr ist komplet clean.
> Das schwerste war an der Geschichte die Leitung durch den ganzen Rahmen durch zu bekommen. Ich habe erstmals ein Stück Draht von vorne reingeschoben und aus dem Sattelrohr rausgefischt. Damit habe ich dann die Schalthülle gezogen, und an die dann die Leitung geschraubt und durchgekriegt. Das Entlüften war damit verglichen die Kleinigkeit.


Ich habe mir für viel Geld so ein Set zum Einfädeln gekauft. 
Damit sollte es Spaß machen   




https://www.mantel.com/de/park-tool...36pRrHQqBERa39b87db59K1T72bIITg7nCxoCz33w_wcB


----------



## ASt (29. Februar 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für viel Geld so ein Set zum Einfädeln gekauft.
> Damit sollte es Spaß machen
> 
> https://www.mantel.com/de/park-tool...36pRrHQqBERa39b87db59K1T72bIITg7nCxoCz33w_wcB


Ist mit dem Set wahrscheinlich tatsächlich etwas leichter. Aber die Abzweigung zum Sattelrohr muss man erstmals erwischen, es ist etwas schwieriger, als auf dem Bild 

Ich habe auch das Loch sehr knapp gebohrt (5 mm), damit ich den Umwerfer wieder aufbauen kann, wenn ich es will. Wird auch funktionieren, mindestens mit der Alukappe für die Hülle.
So hatte ich ernsthafte Probleme die Leitung in 1:1 gebohrtes Loch zu bekommen. Ich ging vom Sattelrohr nach vorne, in andere Richtung wäre es wahrscheinlich leichter, aber nachher ist man immer schlauer.

Habe ja alles hinter mir und bin zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Februar 2016)

Jo das mit der Reverb-Leitungsverlegung macht sin  ist dann auch nicht so exponiert
Stimmt 104er gibts kein 28er ... ich fahr ersma weiter 2fach mit 36/22 is voll ok für mich
Achso war ja ein Bilderthread


----------



## Deleted 348981 (1. März 2016)

Die Hupe <3


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. März 2016)

Auf dem Home-Trail


----------



## bikextrem1964 (2. März 2016)

schönes Bild JD.


----------



## JayDee1982 (2. März 2016)

Vielen Dank..... Dafür, dass es nur eine Handybild ist, ist es echt gut.

Also es sind eigentlich 4 oder 5 Bilder, die zu einem Großen zusamengesetzt wurden.


----------



## FrankNL (3. März 2016)

Slide 2014

Weiss jemand ob die 4 Rote Schrauben auch in ein andere Farbe zu bekommen sind?
am liebsten in orange und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2016)

Rausdrehen und eloxieren lassen, kann ja nich die Welt kosten
Gibt auch welche hier im  Forum die das machen


----------



## FrankNL (3. März 2016)

Ja klar, aber eine Schraube ist schön neu. der die hinter das Ketteblatt ist schön raus gewandert und beschädigt. hab ich neu bekommen von H&S, aber nicht im Rot.
und Schrauben raus, kann ich nicht fahren, und ersatz ist immer gut.
sind es eigenlich genormte Schrauben oder special anfertigung?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (3. März 2016)

@Frank, welches Radon ist das???


----------



## FrankNL (3. März 2016)

Slide 130 29" 8.0, 22 zoll, mit ein RS Pike solo air 140 mm.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (3. März 2016)

Danke Frank, hatte mich gewundert, weil der Rahmen so groß aus sah....aber 29" und 22 Zoll, ein RIESENRAD....LOL!!!


----------



## ron101 (5. März 2016)

@JayDee1982 

Schaffhausen?

Cheers
ron


----------



## JayDee1982 (5. März 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> @JayDee1982
> 
> Schaffhausen?
> 
> ...




Hi Ron,

jap gut erkannt


----------



## Toni_H (5. März 2016)

Skeen 29 9.0 mit 2x10 fach und ner hübschen Praxis Works Wide Kassette mit 11-40. 

Schaltet sauber und ist auch noch leichter als die Shimano.


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. März 2016)

Hier noch ein älteres


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (6. März 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Swoop 175 7.0 wie ich es aktuell fahre: 




































Geändert habe ich:

- Laufräder Tubeless, vorne Magic Mary, hinten Hans Dampf
- Vault Brendog Pedale
- ION Frame Saver
- Umbau auf 1x10 mir Sram Kassette, Race Face 32er Kettenblatt und Umbaukit von OneUp mit 42er Ritzel und Midcage
- MRP Kettenführung
- Ergon Griffe
- Schaltzug und -Hülle von Jagwire
- Huber Buchsen
- Sqlab 611 Sattel
- 30mm RF Acros Vorbau
- Magura MT5 mit hinten 180 Storm HC und vorne 203 Storm

Ride on ✌️

Steven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (6. März 2016)

Radon Slide 160 8SE





Vom Snowboard Urlaub zurück, aber weiterhin Schnee.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Upgrayedd (6. März 2016)

Mal wieder mein Slide, jetzt mit Monarch plus zum testen, neuem Sattel und Vorderreifen.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (7. März 2016)

@TooLTimE_85 Schönes Ding!
Nur die Decals von der Fox würde ich dringend mal ändern


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (7. März 2016)

Danke 

Die Decals habe ich erst getauscht. Die originalen waren weiß und ziemlich verkratzt. Wollte mal ne andere Farbe am Bike!


----------



## punki69 (7. März 2016)

ein slide versteckt sich im schnee....
   

 

....war die einzige spur heute im wald,tz,tz,tzzz,...
gruß punki


----------



## SaschaT (8. März 2016)

Hier mal der "neue" Antrieb von meinem 130er Slide 





1x 10 mit 32er vorn und 42 hinten (15 17 raus und 16 rein) 


Von einem vorsteinzeitlichen Gerät per Steinwurf gesendet


----------



## Toni_H (9. März 2016)

Ist das das Hope? Wo ist das 16er her?


----------



## SaschaT (9. März 2016)

Ne, ist das e13 das 16er ist von shimano für die xt cs-m771 10fach 

Brauchst aber ne xt Kassette mit den 2 spidern. 

Von einem vorsteinzeitlichen Gerät per Steinwurf gesendet


----------



## Toni_H (9. März 2016)

Wie schaltet das 16er? Musstest du noch was dran ändern oder konntest du es einfach mit dem 15er und 17er tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaT (9. März 2016)

Schaltet ohne Probleme durch, aber wie gesagt brauchst min xt Kassette. Alles drunter hat nur ein spider und den Rest vernietet 

Von einem vorsteinzeitlichen Gerät per Steinwurf gesendet


----------



## Toni_H (9. März 2016)

Ja das kenne ich. Ein Kollege will den Umbau machen und sucht nach dem besten 40er oder 42er. 
Ich slebst habe mir die ganze Kassette von praxis works gekauft.


----------



## SaschaT (9. März 2016)

Ich bin mir dem e13 zufrieden,  Langzeit test wird sich erst noch zeigen 

Von einem vorsteinzeitlichen Gerät per Steinwurf gesendet


----------



## maxl82 (9. März 2016)

So dann kommt mein Swoop auch mal hier rein 

Lg Maxl


----------



## PattePansen (9. März 2016)

sehr schönes Bike...


----------



## wellness_28 (9. März 2016)

Das neue Swoop ist echt ein Sahnestück !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (9. März 2016)

Dann gibt's auch mal wieder ein Bild von dem "alten" Hobel - SLIDE 150 8.0 in Old School 26"

Auf der heutigen Schnee und Matsch Tour


----------



## LaughingBuddha (10. März 2016)

Industriekultur (im Bochumer Westpark) trifft Swoop 190.
Für die kommende Saison mit RS Totem Coil. 
Getauscht werden noch Reifen, Vorbau und Griffe. Ansonsten einfach das perfekte Rad für mich, mit dem ich sogar die Halde wieder hochkurbeln kann


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2016)

Wieviele waren es denn ? 51 ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wieviele waren es denn ? 51 ?



Nicht ganz - es sind gut 180 Designvorschläge eingetroffen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## everywhere.local (10. März 2016)

Votet lieber für die 11 - die Heidi freut sich


----------



## Newbeer (10. März 2016)

Die 4 ist immer noch die Beste


----------



## Toni_H (10. März 2016)

Schaut mal lieber wie hübsch die neue 10 Fach Kassette 11-40 schaltet. Damit ist der 2 x 10 Umbau abgeschlossen und der Sommer oder auch der Frühling oder auch nur die langen Tage können kommen.


----------



## Florian301 (11. März 2016)

Eben den freien Tag für die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Skeen genutzt. Klasse Teil!


----------



## Toni_H (11. März 2016)

Ein hübsches Skeen. Ist das 18"? Hast du mal gewogen?


----------



## Florian301 (11. März 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Ein hübsches Skeen. Ist das 18"? Hast du mal gewogen?



Ist der 20" Rahmen. Bin am überlegen gewesen ob 18" oder 20". 20" war definitiv die richtige Wahl. Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht. Mache ich bei Gelegenheit mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (11. März 2016)

Ich hab das 18" genommen. Meins wiegt aktuell mit Tasche Pedale und den großen Bremsscheiben 12,5 kg.


----------



## Florian301 (11. März 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Ich hab das 18" genommen. Meins wiegt aktuell mit Tasche Pedale und den großen Bremsscheiben 12,5 kg.



Auch das 2016er Modell? Oder eins davor? Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Toni_H (11. März 2016)

Hab das 2015er war ein unverschämt günstiger Preis und für mein Cube AMS 26" hab ich noch unverschämt viel bekommen. Da konnte ich nicht anders


----------



## studyone (12. März 2016)

Hier mein Swoop mit neuem Fahrwerk. Macht einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. das Rad muss insgesamt aktiver gefahren werden. Die Einstellungen werden jetzt jede Tour ein bisschen mehr optimiert. Oben auf der Agenda steht eine rote Race Face Atlas Kurbel.


----------



## poison2008 (12. März 2016)

Würde lieber bei einer Schwarzen Kurbel bleiben. Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. März 2016)

_( 3xRadon --> 2xSlide 150 8.0 (26+27,5) 1x Slide 10.0 (26 ) / 1 x Lapierre Zesty 827 / 1x Canyon Nerve )_


----------



## punki69 (13. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472140
> _( 3xRadon --> 2xSlide 150 8.0 (26+27,5) 1x Slide 10.0 (26 ) / 1 x Lapierre Zesty 827 / 1x Canyon Nerve )_


...zitat:leben des brain....´spalter´...,großes grins!!!!


----------



## Toni_H (13. März 2016)

Heute die erste große Tour mit den neuen Bremsscheiben und dem neuen 2x10 fach 11-40 Antrieb. Sehr schöne Sache. 
Hätte nicht gedacht das die neuen Bremsscheiben so bissig sind. Da hätten vorn wohl auch 180 mm gereicht. 








Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 348981 (14. März 2016)

@schraeg 
Schöne Aussicht  Wo seid Ihr da unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (14. März 2016)

Neuen Vorbau und Lenker getestet - fährt sich wunderbar. Noch ein anderer Sattel und dann passt es.

Man beachte den Hintergrund



Sie ließen sich von mir garnicht stören.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. März 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @schraeg
> Schöne Aussicht  Wo seid Ihr da unterwegs?



Im Ahrtal


----------



## ck1981 (14. März 2016)

Mein persönliches Traumbike in Schwarz/Rot.  Slide 150 10.0 aus 2014.
Aus heutiger Sicht eigentlich unfahrbar da viel zu schwer (14,2kg) und nur 26"; bringt mich aber überall hoch und runter und bereitet mir dabei jede Menge Freude.
Seit kurzem neu: Pike auf 160mm getravelt und neuer LRS Hope Pro4 mit Spank OozyTrail295


----------



## Kero81 (14. März 2016)

Würde es evtl Sinn machen einen "Radon in Action" Thread zu eröffnen?! Oder ist das gedultet hier Videos von Radon Bikes zu posten?!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. März 2016)

Schöne Strecke aber die Kameraeinstellung ist zu tief...


----------



## Upgrayedd (14. März 2016)

Ton aus Pflicht  sonst ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (14. März 2016)

Der Baum gefällt mir...


----------



## Kero81 (14. März 2016)

Ja mit der Cam psoition is das immer so ne Sache. Ich muß mir da mal Zeit für nehmen und die optimal einstellen. Nach dem Baum hab ich auch nicht mehr dran gedacht die Cam zu richten.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. März 2016)

Wo ist das?


----------



## 00Bike (15. März 2016)

@Kero81  kein Backflips, Whips oder andere fancy Moves?! 
Endlich mal ein Video wo man nicht blass vor Neid wird 
Haupsache Spaß, war schön anzusehen


----------



## Toni_H (15. März 2016)

Hier könnt ihr gern auf gefällt mir klicken. Damit mein Skeen noch leichter wird. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1154182074633268&id=100001244580320


----------



## Kero81 (15. März 2016)

00Bike schrieb:


> @Kero81  kein Backflips, Whips oder andere fancy Moves?!
> Endlich mal ein Video wo man nicht blass vor Neid wird
> Haupsache Spaß, war schön anzusehen



Jetzt wo Du es sagst, die ganzen Moves hab ich voll vrgessen. ;-)



Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


In Trassem. =)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. März 2016)

Ah, deswegen der Titel. Sorry, den Ort kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Weiter als Idar-Oberstein bin ich bei euch noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## stefan86199 (17. März 2016)

Nach 2 Wochen in denen ich OP bedingt nicht fahren konnte (bzw. mit den Fäden im Arm auch nicht wollte) heute das gute alte Swoop mal wieder ganz kurz ein klein wenig bewegt.


----------



## reflux (17. März 2016)

Mein Slide Rahmen verabschiedet sich und ist im Bikemarkt zu finden


----------



## Keks_nascher (17. März 2016)

Paar neue Teile für meinen "Oldie", aber eben noch nicht fertig aufgebaut. Endlich ist der konische FSA Spacerturm weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (17. März 2016)

Oldie?! Also das is der schärfste Oldie den ich je gesehen habe. =)


----------



## Keks_nascher (17. März 2016)

Ich sollte zumindest beim finalen Zusammenstecken das vordere Laufrad umdrehen, Bremsscheibe auf der falschen Seite kommt nicht so gut . Ist mir selber erst gerade aufgefallen


----------



## Kero81 (17. März 2016)

Ups hehe, zumindest fürs fotoshooting nich so schlimm. =)


----------



## Toni_H (17. März 2016)

Du könntest ja die Gabel drehen... Haben sie früher bei den MTBs gemacht. Oder die lässt die Bremse vorn weg. Dann wäre es auch egal


----------



## punki69 (17. März 2016)

...oder die sattelstützenbedienung unterm sattel,grins...


----------



## Toni_H (18. März 2016)

Hab es nun auch bei meinem Skeen nach dem 3. Anlauf geschafft, das ein 11-40 Umbau bei 10 Fach funktioniert. 
Habe jetzt das Hope 40 T-Rex drauf und von der XT Kassette das 15er und 17er gegen ein XT 16er getauscht. So klappt es nun wirklich super. 
Bei der Praxis Works ging ein Gang mitten drin nicht richtig. 

Aber mit dem Hope klappt alles. Musste beim 16er eine nut etwas auffeilen, dass die Schlatgasse an der richtigen Stelle sitzt und beim Hope 5 Zähne entgraten. 













Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drfloyd (18. März 2016)

Mein Swoop.
Nun von 190 auf 210 umgebaut. Boxxer, Magura MT5 und Vivid Coil RC2 ;-)


----------



## palexg (19. März 2016)

Wird Zeit das der Schnee verschwindet.
Mein X01 kämpft sich aber durch.


----------



## Toni_H (19. März 2016)

Da muss ich Dir recht geben. Wird Zeit das es ein wenig wärmer wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (19. März 2016)

Slide 160 8SE






Slide150 8 und slide 160 8SE




Cheers
Ron


----------



## seppelman (19. März 2016)

Zeitreise - ZR Team von 2007


----------



## Kero81 (20. März 2016)

Das Swoop macht so eine Sche*** Laune, das gibts nicht. :-D


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2016)

Das nenn ich mal "Artgerechte Haltung" 
Am Sound würd ich aber nochmal feilen,klingt irgendwie wien Handylautsprecher. Musikrichtung is ja Geschmacksache
Schöne Grüße an die Mosel aus der Nordeifel


----------



## Kero81 (20. März 2016)

Danke! Ja ich glaub ich lasse in Zukunft einfach die Musik ganz weg. :-D Ich hab die etwas leiser gedreht, dadurch klingt die evtl. wie aus nem Handy... Grüße zurück in die Nordeifel! Gerolstein oder noch weiter gen Norden?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2016)

Noch ein gutes Stück weiter .... Kommern ... kennt eigentlich jeder wegen dem Museum 

Ich habs auch mal in nem Video mit Sound und Musik versucht aber das Verhältnis anders rum gewählt, fand ich ganz ok.
Hier das Video, lange nicht so Schbegdaguläär, einfach mal was rumprobiert.Musik ist wie gesagt Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. März 2016)

Nach zwei Monaten verletzungsbedingter Zwangspause greife ich langsam wieder an.


----------



## Kero81 (20. März 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Noch ein gutes Stück weiter .... Kommern ... kennt eigentlich jeder wegen dem Museum
> 
> Ich habs auch mal in nem Video mit Sound und Musik versucht aber das Verhältnis anders rum gewählt, fand ich ganz ok.
> Hier das Video, lange nicht so Schbegdaguläär, einfach mal was rumprobiert.Musik ist wie gesagt Geschmack


Also die Musik find ich gut! ;-) Ich benutze halt die Musik, die Youtube für die Videos freigibt. Ich mag nicht noch Geld für Musiklizenzen ausgeben. Kommern, sagt mir garnix.


----------



## Hoermel (20. März 2016)

Ich finde das Video...super...
Hast Du das alleine gemacht und jedesmal den Berg wieder zurück geradelt ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2016)

Is ca. 10km südwestlich von Euskirchen,Quasi da wo the real Eifel anfängt



Hoermel schrieb:


> Ich finde das Video...super...
> Hast Du das alleine gemacht und jedesmal den Berg wieder zurück geradelt ?



Ja genau, war ziemlich aufwendig, da muss man schnell mal ne Stunde drauf rechnen zur Fahrzeit


----------



## Beach90 (20. März 2016)

Mein Spiel- & Spaßgerät. Für flowige Trails gibts wohl gerade kein besseres Bike. 

Testbericht folgt!








Bei der arbeit  





Ordentlich getreteten die Dreckssau


----------



## ritzratz (21. März 2016)

Sehr, sehr schönes Bike. Sieht in natura viel schöner aus als auf der Homepage.

Welche Rahmengröße hat denn das Bike ?

Wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß damit


----------



## Beach90 (21. März 2016)

Das stimmt, die Farben hat Radon mal wieder auf den Punkt getroffen. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich das blau schimmernde Slide Carbon 160 ... das war auch schon eine Augenweide


----------



## Macrobiotus (22. März 2016)

So, hier kommt mein Slide 130 10.0 (2015) nach der Katzenwäsche 
Heute war es endlich mal nicht so schlammig wie sonst. Kommt etwa der Frühling?


----------



## bikextrem1964 (23. März 2016)

......endlich fertig!!! Geht wie die Feuerwehr!!!


----------



## Deleted 348981 (24. März 2016)

@bikextrem1964 gefällt mir sehr gut!
Nur der Winkel der Ergon-Griffe sieht irgendwie seltsam aus...die Schelle steht gefühlt an der falschen Stelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (24. März 2016)

@bikextrem1964 sag mal, bitte gerne auch per PN, der Laufradsatz schon gefahren, zufrieden, Gewicht, welche Naben und was gekostet?
Ich benötige auch einen neuen und liebäugele auch mit den EX471.

Gruß und schöne Ostern an alle.


----------



## everywhere.local (24. März 2016)

Habe mir zur Abwechslung mal was anderes gegönnt


----------



## bikextrem1964 (24. März 2016)

@Braaaap, Griff habe ich in der Hand gehalten, so wie er geformt ist, dann die Arme in Fahrposition aufs bike, das kommt da bei raus!!! ERGO bequem!!!


----------



## pib (28. März 2016)

Erste Tour dieses Jahr.... Grüße


----------



## jim-beam (28. März 2016)

Hier mal mein Slide 130 10.0 ( 2014 ) !


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. März 2016)

jim-beam schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Slide 130 10.0 ( 2014 ) !Anhang anzeigen 477668



Bist du sicher, dass dir das Bike nicht zu klein ist? Ich meine wegen des kompakten Rahmens gepaart mit dem hohen Sattelstützenauszug.


----------



## jim-beam (29. März 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass dir das Bike nicht zu klein ist? Ich meine wegen des kompakten Rahmens gepaart mit dem hohen Sattelstützenauszug.



Nein !


----------



## ck1981 (29. März 2016)

Bilder von Samstag.


----------



## drfloyd (29. März 2016)

Mal ein kleiner Film ...
Musik ist von:
*JNSPTRS - HYPE *
Eingebaut wurde eine Boxxer aus 2012, ein längerer Dämpfer (240x76) plus Exenterbuchsen und eine Magura MT5 Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrewam (29. März 2016)

drfloyd schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Film ...


Also der hinterbau hat doch nach wie vor 190mm federweg? Dann ists einfach ein swoop 190 mit DC Gabel aber kein 210?


----------



## Airigh (30. März 2016)

Mal zwischendurch wieder ein HT bei einer Pause auf der Waldautobahn.


----------



## TurboTobi (3. April 2016)

Hey Radon-Freunde,
ich hätte eine Bitte an euch: Könntet ihr hier kurz einmal abstimmen? Es geht um einen Bikepark in Schladern, und je mehr Stimmen, desto höher die Gewinnsumme: *https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/wirFuerDieRegion/detail.aspx?id=440*
Infos zum Projekt: *https://www.wirfürdieregion.de/img/...91-4429-93ad-b7a82297f57aMountainbikepark.pdf*
Mit dankbaren Grüßen
Tobi


----------



## rainman_47 (3. April 2016)

Hallo!
So, da mein Projekt nun langsam Gestalt annimmt, möchte ich mal hier im Radon Bereich das 1. Foto einstellen.
Ist ein Slide 150 aus 2015. Habe den Rahmen gebraucht in der Bucht erworben und pulvern lassen.

Konstellation soll wie folgt werden:
Rahmen Größe "S"  -bin halt ein Furzknoten 
Komponenten komplett XT (Schaltung 2x11 XT8000, Bremsen XT785)
Rock Shox Pike 150mm
Fox Float CTD Kashima 200x57
DT Swiss X 1700 Spline Two

*Reverb Stealth - kommt, siehe Bikemarkt. Die 420mm ist nach meinem Erachten nach zu lang für den "S" Rahmen. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch bessere Infos? Ich finde es sieht recht knapp aus , habe aber die Stealth nur neben dem Rahmen mal angehalten.*

Damit es nicht ganz nackt dasteht, hab ich etzt einfach einmal ein paar Sachen angeschraubt. Einiges kommt wieder ab.


----------



## kuwap (4. April 2016)

Wir waren am Samstag (02.04.16) auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg mit unseren Radons (2015 Enduro Carbon 160mm) unterwegs. Leider hatte es die ganzen Tage vorher gerregnet, so dass die Abschnitte 1-3 kaum befahrbar waren. Der 4. Abschnittt ging wieder. Heute habe ich auch auf FB gelesen, dass die ersten beiden Streckenabschnitt wohl erstmal wieder gesperrt sind. Streckenreparatur usw. 
Wer sich die Neuerungen auf dem Wildhogtrail anschauen möchte, kann das gerne hier tun: 



Erstbefahrung und halt mega matschig/rutschig... seid gnädig


----------



## Toni_H (8. April 2016)

Heute mal das neue Garmin getestet... Nun ist alles ab. Fahrradcomputer und das alte GPS. Ich muss sagen, ich mag mein Skeen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainman_47 (9. April 2016)

So,
FAST fertig! Fehlen nur noch zwei Dinge.

Austausch der absolut hässlichen Pedale - da muss ich wohl besoffen gewesen sein als ich die bestellt hab. 
Austausch des falschen Bremsgriff, inkl. kürzen der Leitung - ich hatte noch eine hintere  XT Bremse, aber mit "links Griff" gestern kam dann der "rechte" und siehe da, falsch geliefert auch links 

Dann geht es endlich los!!


----------



## punki69 (9. April 2016)

fox und rockshox-mix????...sehr selten,außer vielleicht bei cube.....warum???


----------



## DeadMeat (9. April 2016)

andrewam schrieb:


> Also der hinterbau hat doch nach wie vor 190mm federweg? Dann ists einfach ein swoop 190 mit DC Gabel aber kein 210?


Er hat doch auch den Hinterbau angepasst (Dämpfer getauscht, ...)
Siehe sein Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umbau-swoop-190.790472/


----------



## rainman_47 (10. April 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> fox und rockshox-mix????...sehr selten,außer vielleicht bei cube.....warum???


Bin mit einer ähnlichen Kombination schon mal gut klar gekommen. Da ich den Fox günstig bekommen habe, dachte ich mir, das  testes du mal. Bin auch der Meinung, dass das mit den besonderen Abstimmungen bei einem Hersteller ab und an zu eng gesehen wird. Zumindest ich als Hobby Fahrer bin da entspannt. Dafür fahre ich vielleicht auch zu wenig/passiv um da den Unterschied zu merken.


----------



## Alexhazard (14. April 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe, auch wenn ich das fälschlicherweise hier in der Galerie reinstelle!
Ich hab ausm Bikemarkt nen 2014er Slide 130 29" Rahmen erstanden. Da es aber nur der nackte Rahmen ist, brauch ich die Zuganschläge für das Unterrohr und beide Dämpferbolzen (oben und unten). Weiß jemand woher? Bike-discount.de lässt mich da ä bissl im Regen stehn... heul!!!


----------



## andrewam (14. April 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe, auch wenn ich das fälschlicherweise hier in der Galerie reinstelle!
> Ich hab ausm Bikemarkt nen 2014er Slide 130 29" Rahmen erstanden. Da es aber nur der nackte Rahmen ist, brauch ich die Zuganschläge für das Unterrohr und beide Dämpferbolzen (oben und unten). Weiß jemand woher? Bike-discount.de lässt mich da ä bissl im Regen stehn... heul!!!


Sogar beim nackten Rahmen sollten mindestens die dämpferbolzen dabei sein. Ich würde mich beim verkäufer melden, sowas geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## Alexhazard (14. April 2016)

Der hat mir geschrieben, dass er die selber nicht hat. Er hat mir das vor Kaufabwicklung auch geschrieben. Also liegt der Fehler bei mir. Wollte ihn trotzdem haben. Hab ja gedacht, dass sowas ohne weiteres als Ersatzteil nach zu bestellen ist...


----------



## andrewam (14. April 2016)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Der hat mir geschrieben, dass er die selber nicht hat. Er hat mir das vor Kaufabwicklung auch geschrieben. Also liegt der Fehler bei mir. Wollte ihn trotzdem haben. Hab ja gedacht, dass sowas ohne weiteres als Ersatzteil nach zu bestellen ist...



Das könnte helfen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/daempferschrauben-fuer-radon-slide-130-bj-2014.759965/


----------



## PattePansen (14. April 2016)

Es gibt hier ein Thread in dem du Bodo anschreiben kannst. Der kann dir bestimmt sagen welches Maß Bolzen haben. Bzw wo du neue bekommst. Im Zweifel auch mal direkt Radon anschreiben. Die haben ja oft auch Ersatzteile.


----------



## storchicycling (16. April 2016)

Dann auch mal meine Racepfeile  Ja die Pedale passen nicht wirklich und die Sattelstütze reflektiert hier etwas mehr, ist normal mehr Richtung Orange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaughingBuddha (17. April 2016)

Nach fast nem halben Jahr verletzungsbedingter Pause endlich wieder auf meinem leicht modifizierten swoop unterwegs  
Heute: Schlammschlacht in Essen Kettwig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2016)

Oldschool....26er

















Unmenschlich wie ichdas wieder trotz 26er geschafft habe ​


----------



## Connay (17. April 2016)

Heut mal wieder mit meinem Slide125 spielen gewesen.
Abweichend zur Serie sind die Laufräder, da habe ich ne Hope/DTSwiss Combo drinne, Sattel, Griffe... Sattelstütze ist nur vorübergehend drin, weil meine CB Kronolog mal wieder in Reparatur ist...


----------



## ron101 (17. April 2016)

Slide 160 8SE






Cheers
ron


----------



## BN_Nik (17. April 2016)

SaschaT schrieb:


> Schaltet ohne Probleme durch, aber wie gesagt brauchst min xt Kassette. Alles drunter hat nur ein spider und den Rest vernietet
> 
> Von einem vorsteinzeitlichen Gerät per Steinwurf gesendet



Habe die Nieten aus meiner Deore-Kasette mit einem Stift in der Schraubzwinge rausgedrückt. Ging mit der richtigen Technik ohne weiteres.



ASt schrieb:


> Ich mag kein Schmutz im Sattelrohr. Es ist ein Stück Schlauch.
> Für die Schläuche habe ich seit Jahren keinen anderen Gebrauch mehr
> 
> Ist ein 30-er Blackspire. 28 gibts für 104 Lochkreis gar nicht.
> ...



Die Bremsleitung bei deinem Slide sieht interessant aus! Auch die Möglichkeit die Leitung auf! der Kettenstrebe zu verlegen und eben nicht darunter finde ich nicht schlecht. Gebt mal Feedback dazu ab


----------



## BN_Nik (17. April 2016)

Noch eine kurze Nachfrage, hat jemand an seinem Bike die Schrauben an der Brems/Reverb-Leitung gegen schwarze/farbige ausgetauscht? Wie lautet die Bezeichnung und wo habt ihr sie bestellt?


----------



## ASt (17. April 2016)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung bei deinem Slide sieht interessant aus! Auch die Möglichkeit die Leitung auf! der Kettenstrebe zu verlegen und eben nicht darunter finde ich nicht schlecht. Gebt mal Feedback dazu ab


Besser als Standard aber nicht optimal. Das einzige Problem ist dass beim Einfedern die Schleife das Knie touchiert. Halb so schlimm, aber nicht perfekt. Ich habe noch eine Idee, wie es besser wird.


----------



## malben (17. April 2016)

Heute auch mal ne Schlammpackung bekommen...


----------



## Resident (19. April 2016)

War mal ein Black Sin 9.0 aus 2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroschki (20. April 2016)

Hier mein aktuelles Slide 150 8.0 HD


----------



## woersdorfer (21. April 2016)

Auf der einen Seite geht die Sonne unter, auf der anderen steht schon der Mond - einfach traumhaft.


----------



## Powtin (21. April 2016)

Radon Swoop auch noch oldschool mit 26"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2016)




----------



## punki69 (22. April 2016)

...umgebautes team vom sohnemann und mein optimiertes slide carbon,......gruß punki


----------



## CubeChristian (22. April 2016)

Heute mal der 3 Stufen Pflegegang für Bike und Fahrer 

Stufe 1



 

Stufe 2


 

Stufe 3 - der wichtigste ... Der Leberpflegegang


 


In diesem Sinne, ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (22. April 2016)

Meins gibt's auch noch immer (Slide 150 9.0 von 2013):


----------



## wellness_28 (22. April 2016)

Ist ja so gut wie keine Änderung zum Originalzustand !  Biste noch zufrieden oder schon Lust auf was Neues ? Hab das 8.0 von 2013 und liebe es noch wie am ersten Tag !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2016)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Ist ja so gut wie keine Änderung zum Originalzustand !  Biste noch zufrieden oder schon Lust auf was Neues ? Hab das 8.0 von 2013 und liebe es noch wie am ersten Tag !



dito


----------



## hesc (22. April 2016)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Ist ja so gut wie keine Änderung zum Originalzustand !  Biste noch zufrieden oder schon Lust auf was Neues ? Hab das 8.0 von 2013 und liebe es noch wie am ersten Tag !



Ja, fast Orginal. Bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Viel gefahren und bis auf Verschleißteile (Bremsbacken, Reifen hinten, Dämpfer und Gabelservice selbst gemacht, Seilzug hinten) keine Probleme.

Wenn ich allerdings so könnte wie ich wollte dann würde ich heuer auf einem Slide Carbon 160 9.0 sitzen.
Vor kurzem live gesehen und sofort begeistert....


----------



## JansonJanson (26. April 2016)

Team 200 - 20 Zoll - 15,62kg 
Leider noch keine Testfahrt


----------



## mlb (26. April 2016)

Swoop 170 9.0 1x11
Nicht mehr ganz Serie....


----------



## Toni_H (27. April 2016)

Off topic 
Kann mir einer hier helfen? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13770278


----------



## Alexhazard (28. April 2016)

Gestern fertig geworden! Nachher erstmal ne kleine Runde drehn, ich Ich auch alles ordentlich zusammengeschraubt hab!


----------



## American Eagle (28. April 2016)

Hier mein Radon Race !


----------



## p3bbels (29. April 2016)

Hab mit der Mary (neu) mal den Flowtrail Stromberg besucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (29. April 2016)

Dein Dämpfer braucht einen Tick mehr Luft. Der sieht aus wie durchgeschlagen.


----------



## Toni_H (29. April 2016)

War heute auch mal unterwegs... Ist ja super Wetter. Hab nun noch paar blaue Schrauben für die Scheiben und blaue Züge zum Dämpfer und zur Gabel. So kann es erst mal bleiben.


----------



## punki69 (30. April 2016)

heute mal recht trockenes wetter genutzt und mit dem wauzen unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## kilsen (30. April 2016)

Swoop 1x10


----------



## TurboTobi (1. Mai 2016)

Is jetzt zwar vielleicht etwas Offtopic aber da es auf nem Radon Rad passiert is darf es rein find ich: Also Bäume sind ja schön und gut und so, ... ABER NICHT WENN SE DIR VERDAMMT NOCHMAL VORET RAD SPRINGEN und du danach ne Nacht im Krankenhaus chillen darfst weil deine Wange geklebt werden muss.

Gruß Tobi
Gesendet vom Schmatfon


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (1. Mai 2016)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Mai 2016)

ick sach nur Fullface Helme sind doch nich so verkehrt


----------



## TurboTobi (1. Mai 2016)

Da wird jetzt auch einer kommen
Gesendet vom Schmatfon


----------



## Toni_H (1. Mai 2016)

Wie heißt es so schön, Hauptsache das Bike läuft noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (1. Mai 2016)

Das war auch (nach kurzzeitiger Bewusstlosigkeit) meine erste Frage  is aber soweit noch alles heil!
Gesendet vom Schmatfon


----------



## Chilla92HH (1. Mai 2016)

Unsere beiden, ein Radon Team 5.0 aus 2014 sowie n' 2016er Cube Access WLS Pro in Pink  Erste gemeinsame Tour gestern


----------



## Jinpster (2. Mai 2016)

Am Wochenende mal eine kleine Skitour mit dem Bike im Harz gemacht.


----------



## Alexhazard (2. Mai 2016)

Immernoch Schnee?? 
Will diese Woche dort auch ne Runde drehn. Sollte ich mir wohl lieber Schneeketten mitnehmen...


----------



## Jinpster (2. Mai 2016)

Bei den Temperaturen  sollte das bald alles weg sein. Wir hatten zwischen 8 und 15 Grad und am Sonntag  war schon arg viel Schmelzwasser auf den Wegen.


----------



## Alexhazard (2. Mai 2016)

Da könnte ich also Glück haben, dass es nächste Woche keine Schlammschlacht wird?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RAFI78 (8. Mai 2016)

Das war meine grosse Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
Leider seit 1 monat nicht mehr
Kannten uns nur 400km


----------



## _bergaufbremser (8. Mai 2016)

hi, bin neu hier.
das blacksin9.0 2015 hab ich seit november letzem jahr.


----------



## Toni_H (8. Mai 2016)




----------



## CubeChristian (9. Mai 2016)




----------



## LaughingBuddha (10. Mai 2016)

Swoop 190 in Action im Olper Bikepark


----------



## dek (11. Mai 2016)

Dann mal meins im aktuellen Ausbauzustand. Upgrades: Charger Kartusche und Vivid Coil.


----------



## ron101 (13. Mai 2016)

Mal wieder ein slide1608se





Cheers
ron


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Mai 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein slide1608se
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krasses Bild! Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Kero81 (14. Mai 2016)

Heute bissl springen am dicken geübt. Macht einfach mega laune mit dem swoop. <3


----------



## ron101 (14. Mai 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Krasses Bild! Wo ist das denn?


https://www.google.ch/maps/dir/47.5...,8.5519802,17z/am=t/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!4m1!3e0
Sicht auf den kleineren Bach, bevor er in den Rhein fliesst.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stfu81 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
hier ist mein Stage 6.0 aus 2012. Ich habe es etwas geändert. Ergon GA1 Griffe sind drauf sowie eine komplette Magura MT6 und bald kommt auch ein neuer Lenker rauf.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich es erst seit 3 Wochen habe.
Es waren Avid Elixir 5 drauf und die gingen gar nicht. Deshalb die MT6. Und ich bin am überlegen den Fox Dämpfer durch einen Rock Shox Monarch zu ersetzen.
Vorher hatte ich ein ZR Team 6.0 von 2012. Auf dem zweiten Bild stehen beide zusammen.


----------



## Nextgeneration (16. Mai 2016)




----------



## ders (19. Mai 2016)

Frisch aus der Dusche 







da mich schon einige zu den Parts per PN fragten:


Radon Swoop 190er Rahmen mit 241 Dämpferaufnahme
Marzocchi Moto C2R m. Progression Booster und Grade 5 Feder
Saint 820 Kurbel und Innenlager
Saint 820 Schaltwerk und Hebel
Saint 820 Bremse
RaceFace Atlas Lenker
Trickstuff Dächle vorne und hinten
Boxxer WC aus 2015 mit MS-Tuning
Hope Steuersatz
Spank Spike AL 35 mit Hope Pro Evo Naben und Sapim Race/ DT Competition Speichen
Schwalbe Magic Mary mit billo MTB-Schläuchen
Gewicht aktuell 15,8KG.

lg


----------



## BraS (19. Mai 2016)

Skeen 29 9.0 (2015)

Bin umgestiegen von einem 26 Zoll Radon QLT Race und sehr begeistert von den großen Rädern.


----------



## Toni_H (19. Mai 2016)

Das Skeen fährt auch wirklich gut.


----------



## BraS (19. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, das Handling insgesamt ist ein Traum.


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (21. Mai 2016)




----------



## RAFI78 (21. Mai 2016)

Da mein geliebtes schwarzgrünes black sin wegen eines Rahmenschadens mich verlassen hat, musste ich mich mit neuen Schwarz/rot/Kupfer  Rahmen anfreunden. 
Dies gelang mir erst, als ich den kupfernen Streifen, durch Folien hab verschwinden lassen.
So langsam gefällts mir Optisch wie meimn altes...nächste Woche erstma Händler aufsuchen  zur 2ten  /1ten Inspektion.
Habe seit 100km wieder ein Knacken beim fahren..wenn es sich diesmal wieder als Rahmenschaden rausstellt..dann gibts ein Massaker


----------



## SeppmitS (22. Mai 2016)

Immer noch fast original. Nur fox-buchsen und guidescheiben. Lauft fantastisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (22. Mai 2016)

...ja ja, und das mit einem "unfahrbaren" 26 Zöller...
Bin mit meinem 10´er auch noch super zufrieden


----------



## Kero81 (23. Mai 2016)

Mal an die anderen Swoop Rider hier... Wo ballert ihr denn in der Regel so?!


----------



## SeppmitS (23. Mai 2016)

Ich mag diesen LR-Satz. Gefällt mir einfach so gut. Die Optk, der Sound...Tubless ha ich vergessen. Ging fast easy, aber ein ventil wollte ers nicht gant dicht werden.


----------



## hesc (23. Mai 2016)

Kurzgeschichte.....

Nach einem sehr coolen Sprung....




Luftprobleme.

und weit und breit niemand ...










Doch egal, als echter Pantani (hab die gleiche Frisur ) ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Ich hab ja alles mit, Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Pumpe, ja sogar einen Adapter von SV auf AV und natürlich ganz viel KÖNNEN 

10 Minuten später .... 
Welcher Idiot hat mir diesen Adapter verkauft, der passt einfach nicht, d.h.  bekomme keine Luft in den Reifen....
Wie sich später herausgestellt hat, war das kein SV AV Adapter sondern ein "reiner" DV AV Adapter (unbrauchbar für mich)....

Das ich schon seid über 2 Jahren glaube alles mitzuhaben was ich brauche, hilft da jetzt auch nicht...

Weiter 10 Minuten später, nach gründlich .... ruf ich halt mal demütig zu Hause an und frag ob sie mich holen kommen.

Eines ist allerdings sicher.... meinen Bike Kumpels erzähle ich das sicher NICHT!!!!





Rad für Abholung zerlegt.

Noch später....


Ein echter Schlangenbiss....





und die Moral aus der Geschicht... glaub bloß dem Verkäufer NICHT!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte mal 4 solcher Bisse durch eine zügige Treppenauffahrt im Reifen... da half alle Milch nicht.   
Jetzt fahre ich Procore...mal sehen wie es sich bewährt.


----------



## Nezzar (23. Mai 2016)

Moral von der Geschicht: Auf Tubeless umrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2016)

hesc schrieb:


> Kurzgeschichte.....
> 
> Nach einem sehr coolen Sprung....
> 
> ...



Das 1.te was ich an deiner Stelle jetzt machen würde wäre ne halbwegs gescheite Minipumpe kaufen. so eine z.B. Mini Morph
Die kann SV OHNE Adapter.

Das 2te. wäre dann deine Laufräder auf Tubeless umrüsten. Das geht relativ einfach weil die schon Tubeless ready sind genauso wie deine reifen auch. 1. Felgenhorn mit Band abkleben, Tubelessventil rein, Reifen drauf, Milch rein, ordentlich aufpumpen bis es plöppt ( mit Kompressor ), korrekten Druck einstellen und fertisch !

Damit hat der Snakebite keine Chance mehr wie Nezzar schon schrieb



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal 4 solcher Bisse durch eine zügige Treppenauffahrt im Reifen... da half alle Milch nicht



Hat der Mantel durchgeschlagen oder hattest du die Milch im Schlauch ?

Achso Bilder:

Froschn auf Schlauchlos Schluffen


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat der Mantel durchgeschlagen oder hattest du die Milch im Schlauch ?


...wie ich geschrieben habe, im Reifen... man kann auch Mantel sagen.   
...den Schlauch musste ich dann danach einziehen, und für den Fall der Fälle habe ich auch noch Flickzeug mit auf Tour.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2016)

Oha das muss aber ein derber Durchschlag gewesen sein wenn du den Mantel so gefreckt hast !
Ja Ersatzschlauch sollte man trotzdem dabei haben das stimmt


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. Mai 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Oha das muss aber ein derber Durchschlag gewesen sein wenn du den Mantel so gefreckt hast !
> Ja Ersatzschlauch sollte man trotzdem dabei haben das stimmt


Die Kumpels meinten... hinter mir war plötzlich eine große weiße Milchwolke  ... 4Paar Löcher  











Das Slide Carbon 160 SE in Aktion 
(Gelb und Helmkamera)


----------



## Thormx (26. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen, habe jetzt eine Woche mein Radon Slide150.
Bin leider noch nicht zum fahren gekommen wollte aber vorab ein Bild reinstellen. Mal sehen wie es sich fahren lässt.


----------



## Kero81 (26. Mai 2016)

Swoop in Action aufm Flowtrail Stromberg! =)


----------



## Icetiger212 (26. Mai 2016)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Moral von der Geschicht: Auf Tubeless umrüsten


Moral von der Gschicht, Schwalbe Reifen taugen nücht!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Mai 2016)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Moral von der Gschicht, Schwalbe Reifen taugen nücht!!!



Moral von der Gschicht, Schwalbe Reifen taugen nücht!!!
...auch Contireifen hau in die Tonne, Vredestein und Maxxis sind ne Wonne. 

Wobei die neueren Schwalbe sind nicht so schlecht.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Mai 2016)

Mein Slide von 2014 mit nicht mehr so ganz orangenen Decals...


----------



## wellness_28 (30. Mai 2016)

Mein Slide von 2013 im Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. Juni 2016)

der herr @Powtin auf seinem Swoop 175 lässt sich von mir den Hügel runter scheuchen:





falls ihr n stern vergeben möchtet, draufklicken ist ein guter weg dahin


----------



## lonleyrider (4. Juni 2016)




----------



## Toni_H (5. Juni 2016)

Na dann gleich noch ein Skeen hinterher...


----------



## fobee (6. Juni 2016)

Dann reihe ich mich mit meinem neuen Skeen 120 ebenfalls ein. Fotos von der ersten Tour letzten Freitag.
Ich weiß, die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## stefan86199 (6. Juni 2016)

Bei so viel Skeens hier schieb ich mal kurz was mit etwas mehr Federweg mit rein... 

Ausm Urlaub letzte Woche, ich glaube das war der Tag mit dem besten Wetter.


----------



## wayne89 (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine kurze Fragen zwischendurch:
Nach rd. 2000km wird es wohl einmal Zeit um die Lager an meinem Skeen (Bj. 2014) zu reinigen und zu neu einzufetten. Welches Fett /Schmiermittel verwendet ihr für die Lager (Wippe, Hinterbau...) und für den Steuersatz ?


----------



## Toni_H (6. Juni 2016)

fobee schrieb:


> Dann reihe ich mich mit meinem neuen Skeen 120 ebenfalls ein. Fotos von der ersten Tour letzten Freitag.
> Ich weiß, die Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden.


Das mit den Bremsleitungen hatten die Jungs von Radon aber schon mal besser im Griff. Bei mir damals waren sie ideal bzw. gekürzt. Aber bei Dir sieht es aus als hätten die sie nicht gekürzt. 
Morgen bekommt ein freund sein zr. Mal sehen wie es dort aussieht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Juni 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Das mit den Bremsleitungen hatten die Jungs von Radon aber schon mal besser im Griff. Bei mir damals waren sie ideal bzw. gekürzt. Aber bei Dir sieht es aus als hätten die sie nicht gekürzt.
> Morgen bekommt ein freund sein zr. Mal sehen wie es dort aussieht.



Hi,

unsere Bikes werden schon seit längerem mit ungekürzten Leitungen ausgeliefert, da viele Kunden nach Erhalt des Bikes noch Umbauten vornehmen wie z.B. breiterer Lenker, mehr/weniger Spacer, Vorbaulänge etc.. Daher kann man hier relativ unkompliziert und einfach die Leitungen auf die richtige Länge kürzen, ein Längen wäre logischerweise nicht möglich bzw. nur durch neue Leitungen realisierbar.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Toni_H (7. Juni 2016)

Hi, das klingt ja erst mal richtig. 
Aber: Was ist mit den Zügen für Schaltung, Dämpfer usw.? Die sind ok. Gabel ist auch gekürzt und Kralle drin. Und ob 2 cm Lenker / Vorbau hin oder her tut der Leitung nichts. 

Aber ist doch ok. Ihr macht top Bikes mit top Preisen. Da kann man schon mal die Stunde Bremsleitung kürzen samt Entlüften sparen. Sind ja sicher ca. 100 €, die man sparen kann. Denn Ihr kauft ja sicher die Bremsen vorgefüllt und nicht einzeln.

Was ich aber super finde ist, dass Radon hier mit liest und sieht, was wir mit ihren schicken Bikes machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (8. Juni 2016)

Leider keine Zeit zum weiterschrauben . Reverb Hebel wollte ich links (in Fahrtrichtung), verträgt sich aber nicht mit den I-Spec Schaltern. Apropos I-Spec, meine sind nicht "fest", lassen sich mit der Hand etwas hin und herruckeln. Normal?


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juni 2016)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Apropos I-Spec, meine sind nicht "fest", lassen sich mit der Hand etwas hin und herruckeln. Normal?


Boah, das hatte mich auch mal genervt. Anscheinend braucht der Bolzen eine ganz bestimmte Position, um nicht mehr zu wackeln. Hab den also ein paar Mal neu montiert und auch mal etwas fester angezogen, dann war das Gewackel größtenteils weg.


----------



## Toni_H (8. Juni 2016)

Bin der Meinung, da sollte auf jeden Fall nichts wackeln...!


----------



## Nextgeneration (9. Juni 2016)

So sieht das aus wenn man mit ca 35km/h gegen eine freigespülte Wurzel fährt. Ist aber nichts weiter passiert bis auf eine 8 im Reifen.


----------



## Swooprider24 (9. Juni 2016)

Nextgeneration schrieb:


> So sieht das aus wenn man mit ca 35km/h gegen eine freigespülte Wurzel fährt. Ist aber nichts weiter passiert bis auf eine 8 im Reifen.


Also die Landung gibt Abzüge in der B-Note


----------



## Bochumscasual (10. Juni 2016)

Auf seinen ersten richtigen Kilometern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. Juni 2016)

Bochumscasual schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 501552 Auf seinen ersten richtigen Kilometern



Das sind Probefahrt Pedale, die solltest Du schleunigst wechseln, die sind nur zum Testen mitgeliefert worden und sollten nicht dauerhaft genutzt werden. Das nur mal so als Tip.


----------



## Nextgeneration (11. Juni 2016)

Die Felge hat nicht nur eine 8 sondern auch noch einen Riss


----------



## Error141 (14. Juni 2016)

So, nun mal mein schätzchen bei dem nur noch die laufräder serie sind


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Juni 2016)

Error141 schrieb:


> So, nun mal mein schätzchen bei dem nur noch die laufräder serie sind Anhang anzeigen 502995 Anhang anzeigen 502995



Der Rahmen?


----------



## zett3coupe (14. Juni 2016)




----------



## Error141 (14. Juni 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Der Rahmen?


Ich glaub das ist wohl selbstverständlich


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Juni 2016)

Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen.


----------



## Error141 (14. Juni 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen.


Ich antworte auch gern


----------



## punki69 (15. Juni 2016)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 503144


....für solche hindernisse hab ich immer ne trailsäge mit....grins...


----------



## Skyp3r (17. Juni 2016)

Juhu, endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daiko (17. Juni 2016)

Skyp3r schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich
> Anhang anzeigen 503780


Pack aus, dass war doch schon gestern da - Facebook Radon Gruppe


----------



## Skyp3r (17. Juni 2016)

daiko schrieb:


> Pack aus, dass war doch schon gestern da - Facebook Radon Gruppe



Hab ich doch schon - bin doch auch schon die erste Proberunde gefahren


----------



## Toni_H (17. Juni 2016)

Skyp3r schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon - bin doch auch schon die erste Proberunde gefahren


Aber ein Bild fehlt noch...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Juni 2016)

Skyp3r schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich
> Anhang anzeigen 503780



Was ist/war denn da drin?


----------



## Skyp3r (17. Juni 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Aber ein Bild fehlt noch...



Von der ersten, kurzen Runde gestern Abend - am Wochenende gehts los


----------



## dummaberschlau (18. Juni 2016)

Mein ZR Race 650b MJ 2014 musste nun einem Slide weichen. Mein erstes Fully und auch der erste Ausflug mit dem neuen Rad.
Bin mehr als zufrieden, hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht. Einzig dieser viel zu lang verbaute Zug zur hinteren Schaltung nervt gewaltig. 


 

 

Fröhliche Grüße


----------



## trackspeed80 (18. Juni 2016)

Schlechte Qualität, aber dafür frisch aus Ligurien. ;-)


----------



## Toni_H (19. Juni 2016)

Hier mal mein Skeen im 24 Stunden Renneinsatz...


----------



## SeppmitS (20. Juni 2016)

After Bikepark Geißkopf...dort gabs Regen und nix viel Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaughingBuddha (20. Juni 2016)

Tiefflug auf der Halde Hoppenbruch  
Inmitten des wunderbaren Potts


----------



## majomathes (20. Juni 2016)

Hier stelle ich euch mal meinen "Youngtimer" vor... gekauft 2009 mit der Absicht nach und nach was das Studentenbudget hergibt aufzurüsten. Mir gefiel vor allem die Geometrie - ZR Team 6.0

Original ist der Rahmen (verliebt in die Farbe - wie das auch immer passiert ist , ich tippe auf Öl als bei der hässlichen Hayes Bremse das Öl rausgespritzt ist beim entlüften....)
Original ist außerdem noch die Sattelstütze, der Sattel und die selbstgeservicete Gabel Reba SL sowie das Vorderrad.

Getauscht wurde:
*Bremse:* Magura Marta SL Carbon
*Bremsleitung: *Stahlflex
*Schaltwerk & Schaltung: *SRAM X9
*Kurbel & Tretlager: *Truvativ Stylo & GXP
*Schaltzüge und Mantel: *Jackwire
*Hinterrad & Nabe: *Mavic 317 mit XT Nabe
*Vorbau: *Azonic Riot Stem 40mm
*Lenker: *Ritchey Comp 680mm
*Pedale: *NC17 Sudpin III
*Kassette: *SRAM PG980
*Blödsinn: *Die Spacer in rot und grün, rot eloxierte Flaschenhalterschrauben

Reifen ist hinten schon der Hans Dampf Performance drauf, für das VR ist er bestellt, mal sehen wann er kommt.

Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte, viel geschraubt, stolz wie Oskar, fährt sich 1. Sahne und wenn ein Carbonlenker dran kommt sind die 10kg auch geknackt.

Das Rad wird !jeden! Tag bewegt, ich wollte mich schon lange dran machen endlich mal die Leitungen zu kürzen komm aber leider nicht dazu...


----------



## punki69 (21. Juni 2016)

...na dann stelle ich mal meinen jungtimer daneben,.....nur noch der rahmen original.....ist ein z
r-race-rahmen von 2009

 ...


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juni 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> (verliebt in die Farbe - wie das auch immer passiert ist , ich tippe auf Öl als bei der hässlichen Hayes Bremse das Öl rausgespritzt ist beim entlüften....)


Die ist mir auch als erstes aufgefallen bei den Bildern, tatsächlich interessant. Stell mal das Rezept dazu online.


----------



## majomathes (21. Juni 2016)

Es sollte ne Mischung aus Mineralöl und bremsenreiniger sein  experimentiert wird allerdings nicht mehr, mir gefällt es so wie es ist 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (21. Juni 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Es sollte ne Mischung aus Mineralöl und bremsenreiniger sein  experimentiert wird allerdings nicht mehr, mir gefällt es so wie es ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Die goldbraune Farbe ist wohl eher der UV-Strahlung geschuldet, das ZR von meinem Arbeitskollegen sieht genauso aus - das die Sattelstütze eigentlich andersrum montiert wird ist wahrscheinlich bewust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majomathes (21. Juni 2016)

Natürlich!
Das mit der uv-strahlung muss mit was anderem zu tun haben. Hier in Stuttgart fahren 5000 Radon durch die Gegend aber ich hab noch kein einziges mit dem verschärften Rahmen gesehen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reen272 (22. Juni 2016)

Gestern erste (leider) kurze Ausfahrt mit meinen slide 150 9.0 HD


----------



## majomathes (22. Juni 2016)

Da brauchst du aber noch Pedale in Orange und musst die Ringe an der Bremse auch noch wechseln 
chic chic!


----------



## frx_Bender (22. Juni 2016)

Anfang Mai in Vischgau!

Sorry für die teilweise schlechten Handyfotos.










































und alles auf 26" fahrbar! Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## stefan86199 (22. Juni 2016)

Letztes Foto von meinem Swoop 210 bevor ich die Saison vorzeitig beendet hab in dem ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hab... 

Immerhin weiß ich dank Gehirnerschütterung nicht mehr was passiert ist, also kann ich auch keine Angst vor bestimmten Situationen entwickeln


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juni 2016)

stefan86199 schrieb:


> Letztes Foto von meinem Swoop 210 bevor ich die Saison vorzeitig beendet hab in dem ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hab...
> 
> Immerhin weiß ich dank Gehirnerschütterung nicht mehr was passiert ist, also kann ich auch keine Angst vor bestimmten Situationen entwickeln



Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## sgclimber (22. Juni 2016)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Anfang Mai in Vischgau!
> und alles auf 26" fahrbar! Wahnsinn!!!





Hab da auch noch ein paar Bilder von Anfang Mai aus dem Vinschgau.

Slide 150 10.0 (auch mit "unfahrbaren" 26" Rädern)


----------



## SkeenRider (23. Juni 2016)

Sooo als Neuling hier im Forum reihe ich mich dann auch mal ein und Präsentiere mein Skeen 120 9.0 welches noch komplett original ist. Ich bin von einem ZR Team auf das Skeen umgestiegen und bin begeistert. Einmal Radon immer Radon.


----------



## majomathes (23. Juni 2016)

Sehr schön, Koblenz?


----------



## SkeenRider (23. Juni 2016)

Das Bild ist auf der Höhe Neuwied Leutesdorf enstanden. Da ist quasi meine Feierabend Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bochumscasual (24. Juni 2016)




----------



## Schombi79 (24. Juni 2016)

Anbei ein paar Impressionen von meinem Swoop 170 aus dem Brandnertal


----------



## Cube_Heinz (25. Juni 2016)

Mein Slide an der Cote d'Azur. 
Grüße von hier Chris


----------



## Florian301 (25. Juni 2016)

Heute noch rechtzeitig vor dem Regen eine kleine Runde mit meinem Skeen gedreht


----------



## Thormx (25. Juni 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Koblenz?



Ich komme aus der Nähe von Mayen, da könnte man doch mal ne Runde zusammen fahren?


----------



## majomathes (25. Juni 2016)

Ich bin Stuttgarter, aber die Aussicht hat mich an einen Koblenzer Jungesellenabschied erinnert...Ausklang auf ner Grillhütte =)


----------



## Toni_H (25. Juni 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Heute noch rechtzeitig vor dem Regen eine kleine Runde mit meinem Skeen gedreht


Jetzt noch orange Züge für Dämpfer und Gabel und den Vorbau ins Minus drehen... Dann wäre es noch hübscher.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (27. Juni 2016)

Nachdem hier in letzter Zeit die Fullies ziemlich die Überhand gewonnen haben, wollte ich Euch mal meine Cross-Country-Säge präsentieren 



Ich bin nach einer ersten Ausfahrt wirklich extrem angetan.
Tut genau was es soll und ist dabei mucksmäuschen still.


Jetzt muss lediglich die Sattelstütze noch ein Stück abgesägt werden, damit ich den Sattel noch etwas tiefer einstellen kann und dann ist das gute Stück für meine Bedürfnisse perfekt.


----------



## Bochumscasual (28. Juni 2016)

Man soll immer genug Flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Juni 2016)

Bochumscasual schrieb:


> Man soll immer genug Flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen Anhang anzeigen 506908



12 Euro für die Mass? Respekt!


----------



## Bochumscasual (28. Juni 2016)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> 12 Euro für die Mass? Respekt!


11 Euro auffe Wiesn aber die sind noch nicht. Das war mein Restgeld also nur 8 € für die Mass


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juni 2016)

Ein Slide in Sölden
















Dem Reifen war auch fertig danach ....


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (30. Juni 2016)

Sonntag im Bikepark Braunlage...


----------



## Bochumscasual (1. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTW (2. Juli 2016)

Aussicht vom Hirschberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (3. Juli 2016)

Hier mein Swoop 175 und 210 in Bewegung


----------



## rallleb (3. Juli 2016)

Black Beauty


----------



## Florian301 (3. Juli 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Jetzt noch orange Züge für Dämpfer und Gabel und den Vorbau ins Minus drehen... Dann wäre es noch hübscher.



Das mit dem Vorbau habe ich demnächst vor. Entweder mache ich den 0,5er Spacer weg, oder drehe den Vorbau... Mal sehen....


----------



## Molle66 (3. Juli 2016)

Hier mal Bilder meiner neuen Schlappen.


----------



## Kero81 (4. Juli 2016)

Swoop Swoop thats the Sound of...


----------



## Bochumscasual (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## Skyp3r (8. Juli 2016)

Radon


----------



## Gyver (10. Juli 2016)

In Serfaus Fiss Ladis lässt es sich auch hervorragend swoopen.


----------



## Toni_H (10. Juli 2016)

Ein Skeen in Geyer...


----------



## ron101 (10. Juli 2016)

Zwar nicht meine aber schöne Girly Bikes:















Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxiwave (11. Juli 2016)




----------



## Florian301 (12. Juli 2016)

Freundins neues Skeen. Was die haesslichen Decals anstelle der weißen (siehe Onlineshop und Radon Homepage) an der SID machen klärt Andi.

Mal eine Frage, kann man die SID optisch von einer Reba unterscheiden (abgesehen von den Decals)?


----------



## Toni_H (12. Juli 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Freundins neues Skeen. Was die haesslichen Decals anstelle der weißen (siehe Onlineshop und Radon Homepage) an der SID machen klärt Andi.
> 
> Mal eine Frage, kann man die SID optisch von einer Reba unterscheiden (abgesehen von den Decals)?


Ein Bild dazu wäre gut.


----------



## Florian301 (12. Juli 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Ein Bild dazu wäre gut.



Sind jetzt da.


----------



## Toni_H (12. Juli 2016)

Schickes Rad. Die Gabel auf dem Bild ist glaube keine SID. Die SID Gabeln haben meines Wissens alle einen hydraulischen Lockout und keinen mechanischen. Habt es wohl gleich noch von Radon umbauen lassen?


----------



## Florian301 (12. Juli 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Schickes Rad. Die Gabel auf dem Bild ist glaube keine SID. Die SID Gabeln haben meines Wissens alle einen hydraulischen Lockout und keinen mechanischen. Habt es wohl gleich noch von Radon umbauen lassen?



Ich habe es geahnt... Ich bin auch in Kontakt mit Andi von Radon da ich der Meinung bin, dass es keine SID ist wie es auf der Homepage und im Shop heißt....Das wäre natürlich der Oberhammer wenn das Bike mit der falschen Gabel gelifert worden wäre... Umbauen lassen habe ich da nichts! DIe Brücke sieht auch nicht wie eine SID Brücke, sondern wie eine Reba Brücke aus!


----------



## Toni_H (12. Juli 2016)

Auf der Homepage steht aber beim Skeen Lady 7.0, dass eine Reba verbaut ist.
Das 9.0 hat erst die SID verbaut.


----------



## Florian301 (12. Juli 2016)

das ist nicht das Lady! Das ist das 100 8.0er was eine Sid haben soll...


----------



## Toni_H (12. Juli 2016)

Ja hast recht. Ist doch eine SID. Aber ein älteres Model und mit den falschen Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (12. Juli 2016)

Meinst du, dass es am Skeen der Freundin (Fotos) eine alte SID ist und keine Reba? Für mich sieht das nach Reba aus und nicht nach SID....


----------



## Toni_H (12. Juli 2016)

Komisch ist es auf jeden Fall. Ich kenne nur SID Gabeln, mit hydraulischem Lockout. Es könnte aber eine SID von 2014 sein, die im Nachgang auf einen mechanischen Lockout umgebaut wurde. 
Es könnte aber auch wirklich nur eine Reba sein. 
Hat sie am rechten Standrohr die Skala dran?


----------



## Florian301 (12. Juli 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Komisch ist es auf jeden Fall. Ich kenne nur SID Gabeln, mit hydraulischem Lockout. Es könnte aber eine SID von 2014 sein, die im Nachgang auf einen mechanischen Lockout umgebaut wurde.
> Es könnte aber auch wirklich nur eine Reba sein.
> Hat sie am rechten Standrohr die Skala dran?



Irgendwie total merkwürdig... Alle SID Gabeln die man im Internet so findet haben den hydraulischen Lockout. Dass es eine 2014er SID mit Umbau ist wäre schon sehr komisch. Auch an einem 2016er Bike die 2014er Gabel zu verbauen...

Ich habe Andi Fotos geschickt, ich denke er meldet sich morgen früh sofort.
Ja sie hat die Skala, aber das haben sowohl Reba als auch Sid, oder?


----------



## Toni_H (12. Juli 2016)

Hier mal paar andere Bilder von einem Skeen Fahrer. 
Andi wird es sicher richten. Wird schon eine SID Gabel sein. Sowas würde sich Radon nicht erlauben.


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2016)

Das auf der Homepage etwas anderes steht als geliefert wird kann passieren, auch bei anderen Herstellern ist das schon so gewesen. Bei Radon war es zuletzt eine andere Felge die bei einem Bike verbaut wurde, anstelle der Beschriebenen im Prospekt.


----------



## Florian301 (13. Juli 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das auf der Homepage etwas anderes steht als geliefert wird kann passieren, auch bei anderen Herstellern ist das schon so gewesen. Bei Radon war es zuletzt eine andere Felge die bei einem Bike verbaut wurde, anstelle der Beschriebenen im Prospekt.



Ganz genau. Fehler können ja passieren. Mal sehen was Andi nachher sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (13. Juli 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Hier mal paar andere Bilder von einem Skeen Fahrer.
> Andi wird es sicher richten. Wird schon eine SID Gabel sein. *Sowas würde sich Radon nicht erlauben.*



Radon vielleicht nicht - aber H&S Bike Discount. Musste leidig erfahren das die 2 vollkommen getrennte Unternehmen sind.


----------



## punki69 (13. Juli 2016)

...ich habe eine sid mit mechanischer und hydraulischem loc-out,sid xx ist hydraulisch.ist aber ein 2011 modell!!!!


----------



## Florian301 (13. Juli 2016)

also laut der Seriennummer ist das Produktionsjahr 2015. Dann müsste es doch Modelljahr 2016 sein?


----------



## Nikki173 (14. Juli 2016)

Zwar nicht der tollste Hintergrund, aber es ist da ja auch taufrisch und neu  gerade erst gekommen <3  Mittlerweile ist es schon sehr dreckig von der ersten Rundfahrt gestern 

Edit: Meine Decals waren bei Bike Discount und Radon auch eig weiß. Aber nun ja, da störts nicht

Edit 2: ich bin jetzt schon wahnsinnig beeindruckt von der Sattelstütze  wer hätte gedacht wie cool das bitte ist!!!!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Juli 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Freundins neues Skeen. Was die haesslichen Decals anstelle der weißen (siehe Onlineshop und Radon Homepage) an der SID machen klärt Andi.
> 
> Mal eine Frage, kann man die SID optisch von einer Reba unterscheiden (abgesehen von den Decals)?



Hi,

wir haben soeben seitens SRAM die Info bekommen, dass es sich hierbei um eine SID Gabel handelt. Bzgl. der Decals sind wir dran und werden dir a.s.a.p. neue zukommen lassen. Ich melde mich bei dir per PN.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Florian301 (14. Juli 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir haben soeben seitens SRAM die Info bekommen, dass es sich hierbei um eine SID Gabel handelt. Bzgl. der Decals sind wir dran und werden dir a.s.a.p. neue zukommen lassen. Ich melde mich bei dir per PN.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Wie bereits per PN gesagt, vielen vielen dank für den super Service/Support! Können sich einige "eine Scheibe von abschneiden"


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Juli 2016)




----------



## Moglie (16. Juli 2016)

Hat jemand Bilder von einem aktuellen 2016er ZR Race 29?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2016)

hier stand Quatsch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2016)

Einfach mal Google Bildersuche betätgen wa,da is ne Menge drin
Oder direkt bei Radon lunsen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juli 2016)

Mitm Slide unterwegs


----------



## Keks_nascher (22. Juli 2016)

Man darf sich natürlich nie zu früh freuen. Gabel muss erstmal zurück zu Sram (Buchsenspiel/Klackern).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2016)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Man darf sich natürlich nie zu früh freuen. Gabel muss erstmal zurück zu Sram (Buchsenspiel/Klackern).




Yeah, endlich nochmal einer mit nem Froschn


----------



## radonaut (22. Juli 2016)

ZR Team 6.0 aus 2011.
Nach ca. 1350Km und 95 Stunden wurden die Fat Albert gegen Nobby Nic und die Hayes Stroker gegen Shimano SLX getauscht.


----------



## wellness_28 (23. Juli 2016)

Das 2013er Froschn ist immer noch geil anzusehen ! Gerade mit den komplett schwarzen Komponenten.


----------



## MTW (23. Juli 2016)




----------



## MH_BSin_16 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, seit heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Black Sin 8.0 2016 und hoffe morgen einen kleinen Ausritt machen zu können.

Es gab zwar heute ein paar kleine Irritationen wegen des Rahmens, das ist nun geklärt.

Hier nun nen paar Bilder - indoor

VG Mike


----------



## MH_BSin_16 (24. Juli 2016)




----------



## punki69 (25. Juli 2016)

radon und ihre orangen race face lenker,tz,tz,tz,....lach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MH_BSin_16 (27. Juli 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> radon und ihre orangen race face lenker,tz,tz,tz,....lach...


Ich lach gern mit... 

Passt prima zur Lackierung....

Ich hab die erste Woche nun schon zwei kleinere Ausflüge gemacht und muss sagen, dass Bike geht nach vorne ohne Ende...unglaubliches leichtes Handling und die Terralogicgabel geht prima mit...

Einfach ein Traum...


----------



## cemetery (28. Juli 2016)




----------



## boarderking (1. August 2016)




----------



## boarderking (1. August 2016)

Der Flaschenhalter passt auch beim Slide HD 18 ZOLL!


----------



## sp00n82 (1. August 2016)

Die Bilder funktionieren nur für dich.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. August 2016)

boarderking schrieb:


>


So nen Aufkleber in der Art hab ich damals für mein Hornet gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (4. August 2016)

Ein paar Eindrücke aus dem letzten Bike Urlaub im Vinschgau Anfang Mai. 

Es hat sich allerdings auch ein Canyon unter die Radons geschlichen...


----------



## JansonJanson (4. August 2016)

Radon Swoop Team Edition 20 Zoll @ 15,45kg ... finally back in buisness


----------



## LaughingBuddha (9. August 2016)

Swoop in Action


----------



## Toni_H (13. August 2016)

2500 Meter Stoneman Dolomiti... Wahnsinn.


----------



## pepe01 (14. August 2016)

Ganz frisch:


----------



## Kero81 (15. August 2016)

Es hat zwar anfangs n bissl gedauert bis ich mit dem Swoop so richtig warm geworden bin, aber jetzt passts wie Arsch auf Eimer! =)
















Von Lac Blanc kommen auch noch Videos, morgen... Muß mich jetzt erstmal um meine schmerzenden Oberschenkel kümmern...


----------



## divzeploe (16. August 2016)

Zum 2. Geburtstag hat mein Slide einen neuen Dämpfer und eine neue Gabel spendiert bekommen.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. August 2016)

divzeploe schrieb:


> Zum 2. Geburtstag hat mein Slide einen neuen Dämpfer und eine neue Gabel spendiert bekommen.


Ach schön, dein Orange ist auch nur noch ein zartes blassgelb. Bin ich ja nicht der einzige.


----------



## muc_radler (16. August 2016)

majomathes schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> Das mit der uv-strahlung muss mit was anderem zu tun haben. Hier in Stuttgart fahren 5000 Radon durch die Gegend aber ich hab noch kein einziges mit dem verschärften Rahmen gesehen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Hallo,

das ist tatsächlich die UV-Strahlung. Meins hat diese "geile" Farbe auch und ein weiteres (ursprünglich) schwarz habe ich in der Nähe parkend.

Man sieht deutlich die Stellen, wo der Radcomputer oder das Schloss montiert war auf dem Rahmen.





VG
muc_radler


----------



## Kero81 (17. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzHexer (18. August 2016)

Also hier auch mal mein Bike. Habe jetzt 300km drauf alles bestens und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Toni_H (18. August 2016)

HarzHexer schrieb:


> Also hier auch mal mein Bike. Habe jetzt 300km drauf alles bestens und bin sehr zufrieden.


Bitte mach den Ständer ab... und meines Wissens sind die Pedale, die du dran hast und die wohl dazu waren, nur Testpedale. Diese sind eigentlich nicht für den normalen Gebrauch. Die gehen doch auch unheimlich schwerfällig.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. August 2016)

Die Pedale sind zwar schei$$e, funktionieren aber durchaus länger, ein Kollege von mir fährt die seit 5 Jahren und auch im Winter. Lass ihm doch den Seitenständer, das Rad wird doch bestimmt als Alltagsrad benutzt, ist ja auch mit Lampen, Reflektoren und anderen Unrat bestückt...


----------



## cemetery (18. August 2016)

@HarzHexer Ich würde die Katzenaugen wieder entfernen und mir statt dessen Felgenrandaufkleber in gelb reflektierend besorgen. Passt viel besser zum gelb schwarzen Dekor von Rahmen, Griffen und Sattel.


----------



## HarzHexer (18. August 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind zwar schei$$e, funktionieren aber durchaus länger, ein Kollege von mir fährt die seit 5 Jahren und auch im Winter. Lass ihm doch den Seitenständer, das Rad wird doch bestimmt als Alltagsrad benutzt, ist ja auch mit Lampen, Reflektoren und anderen Unrat bestückt...


Jepp so isset, muss auch mit Frau und zwei Kindern auf Tour. Jedesmal alles umbauen wäre etwas zu viel ;-)). Die Pedale gehen gut, kann mich nicht beschweren, aber man lernt nie aus, was habt ihr denn für eine Empfehlung für einen CrossCountry Fahrer. Wie gesagt, bin kein Sportler-Ass, schon über 50 und fahre so um die 30 - 50 km auf meinen Touren... Danke schon mal und Gruß


----------



## Dragamor (19. August 2016)

HarzHexer schrieb:


> Jepp so isset, muss auch mit Frau und zwei Kindern auf Tour. Jedesmal alles umbauen wäre etwas zu viel ;-)). Die Pedale gehen gut, kann mich nicht beschweren, aber man lernt nie aus, was habt ihr denn für eine Empfehlung für einen CrossCountry Fahrer. Wie gesagt, bin kein Sportler-Ass, schon über 50 und fahre so um die 30 - 50 km auf meinen Touren... Danke schon mal und Gruß


 
Von Shimano die Saint. Hab die selber und sind grund solide und kosten jetzt nicht soviel.


----------



## sgclimber (19. August 2016)

Mit meinem Slide 150 in St. Andreasberg


----------



## sgclimber (19. August 2016)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2016)

Oldschool Slide in Leogang / Saalbach ....läuft immer noch die Möhre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (21. August 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ach schön, dein Orange ist auch nur noch ein zartes blassgelb. Bin ich ja nicht der einzige.


Sieht bei mir genauso aus... Nur die RF Komponenten sind noch schön orange


----------



## boarderking (21. August 2016)

Slide HD am Reschensee (man sieht ihn rechts zwischen den Bäumen


----------



## hesc (23. August 2016)

Neulich in Saalbach...





Zuerst gut abhängen....





um dann Pause zu machen ...





um für diese Herausforderung gerüstet zu sein ...





und am Ende, wie eigentlich immer, dreckig, staubig aber glücklich


----------



## HarzHexer (23. August 2016)

Echt schöne Gegend und Photos... Klasse!


----------



## malben (26. August 2016)

Freitag morgen 8:56 Uhr, der Wald, die Tiere, mein "Oldschool-Slide" und Ich.... HERRLICH....
ich hatte die Trails ganz für mich alleine. Ne schöne kleine Tour vor der gemeldeten Hitze (max. 36°C) gemacht. Die Bilder sind leider von der Händi-Knipse 



 

 
(RADON SLIDE 150 8.0 aus 2014)


----------



## punki69 (26. August 2016)

kirkel,...hüstel,...oder sollte ich mich täuschen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (27. August 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> kirkel,...hüstel,...oder sollte ich mich täuschen....


Da spricht der Kenner.... ;-)


----------



## Airigh (3. September 2016)

ZR Race mit Blick vom Hohen Lindkogel...


----------



## BN_Nik (5. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
vor einigen Monaten habe ich ja schonmal mein selbstaufbau Slide vorgestellt.
Mittlerweile hat sich einiges geändert, und das Bike ist so "langsam fertig" 




Slide 150 aus 2015, 650B Rahmen in 18"




Neues Cockpit von Easton. Lenker: Carbon Haven 40mm Rise, 35mm Durchmesser. Vorbau: Haven 32mm.




Als Kurbel ist nun eine Zee verbaut, da meine Deore der Belastung nicht Stand gehalten hat . Zwar nicht die leichteste, aber hält ziemlich viel aus. Für die Saint Pedale gilt gleiches.




Als Antrieb habe ich das neue Shimano XT 1x11 Schaltwerk + Shifter und eine SunRace 11-46 Kasette in schwarz. Vorne ein 30er N/W KB in rot von RaceFace. Die Leitung für den Schaltzug habe ich umgelegt, da ich öfter mal auf die Kettenstrebe aufsetze und mit die Zughülle aufreiße.




Als LRS gab's einen ActionSports mit AM Ride 25 Felgen. Von den Felgen bin ich überzeugt, von der HR Nabe kann ich das nicht behaupten. Der Spider der SunRace Kasette passt übrigens farblich perfekt dazu . Auch die Bremsleitung habe ich auf die Kettenstrebe gelegt.




Wiegt nun 13,9 KG, und fährt sich klasse


----------



## Toni_H (5. September 2016)

Wirklich hübsch... Und auch schöne Bilder 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SkeenRider (10. September 2016)

Wo war ich gestern unterwegs??    Die Bilder sind nicht die besten. 







Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2016)

Grüne Hölle... dat sieht me doch 
Ich vermisse ein Bild auf der Steilstrecke und im Fuchsrörhentrail


----------



## SkeenRider (10. September 2016)

Steil was ?? Steilstrecke habe ich absichtlich weggelassen :-D Füchsrohrentrail mache ich nächste Woche oder so ein Bild. Ich kann ja quasi jeden Abend da fahren. Auf jeden Fall macht es Spaß da zu fahren..

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## stefan86199 (10. September 2016)

Noch die letzten paar Ausfahrten im welligen Terrain genießen bevors Ende des Monats dauerhaft in die Alpen geht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2016)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Steil was ?? Steilstrecke habe ich absichtlich weggelassen :-D Füchsrohrentrail mache ich nächste Woche oder so ein Bild. Ich kann ja quasi jeden Abend da fahren. Auf jeden Fall macht es Spaß da zu fahren..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk



Ahso .. muss ich auch nochmal machen,war ich schon einige Jahre nicht mehr ...

Steilstrecke:





Kaum zu glauben das da jemals ein Formel 1 Autorauf ist.


----------



## Airigh (12. September 2016)

Airigh schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil denke mir schon sehr oft, ein Fully wäre was feines, ein Fully wäre besser, etc. aber jedesmal wenn ich auf meinem HT sitze (kein Scart sondern ein ZR Race) bin ich wieder so zufrieden damit - und kann in meiner Umgebung alle Trails ohne Probleme damit abfahren.
> Das nächste Bike wird zwar fix ein Fully aber bis dahin vergeht noch Zeit, da ich ja eben seit 2 Jahren mein HT habe ;-)



Naja, lange hat es bei mir ja nicht gedauert, bis ich mir nun doch das Fully bestellt habe. Hier die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem nagelneuen Slide 150 10.0 HD...und es ist ein TRAUM!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (17. September 2016)

Mein Swoop 170 8.0 aufm Berg. Tolles Teil. Mir gefällt das Senfgelb wirklich gut. Robustes Bike - soweit ich das einschätzen kann


----------



## stinky35 (17. September 2016)

Mit dem 29" Slide 130 in Saalbach, muss sagen das Bike macht richtig Spass!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mr89 (17. September 2016)

Erste längere Aussfahrt mit dem neuen Skeen 120. Spaß machts!


----------



## kuwap (18. September 2016)

Mit dem Radon Slide 160mm Carbon nach Ischgl die Trails rocken!


----------



## ron101 (18. September 2016)

Mal wieder ein Slide 160 8SE






Cheers
ron


----------



## FelixAusLE (19. September 2016)

Radon Swoop 170 8.0


----------



## basti22382 (19. September 2016)

Mein Skeen 10.0
Sehr schickes Teil!!


----------



## SkeenRider (23. September 2016)

Endlich wieder ein paar Skeens  Morgen geht's wieder zum Nürburgring. Gemütlich eine Runde drehen während die Rennautos bei der VLN ihre Kreise drehen.


----------



## sgclimber (23. September 2016)

Mein heute geliefertes Swoop 200 8.0

Die erste Fahrt steht noch aus... 

P.S. Die ollen Pedale hab ich nur kurz zum Probesitzen/stehen montiert. Die zum Rad dazu bestellten Pedale sind leider noch nicht gekommen... Auch lustig das das in der selben Bestellung georderte Zubehör länger braucht als das Rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (27. September 2016)

Hier mal mein Skeen 29 auf dem Fichtelberg...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (27. September 2016)

@sgclimber 
Kleb unbedingt das Steuerrohr ab.
Die Züge fressen sich innerhalb von Sekunden durch den Lack.
Außerdem unbedingt irgendwas aufs Unterrohr  Wenn da die Kiesel nur hinspingsen, hast du Löcher im Lack 
Ansonsten ist der Bock aber ein Traum! Fahre ich selbst und bin begeistert


----------



## JansonJanson (27. September 2016)

@sgclimber und @Braaaap 

heißer Tipp von mir, wenn ihr das Ding Artgerecht bewegt, besorgt euch Schulterpasschrauben anstatt der normalen Dämpferbolzen. 
Kann euch viel Ärger ersparen....


----------



## Deleted 348981 (27. September 2016)

Hey @JansonJanson 
habe es jetzt gut eine Saison lang "artgerecht bewegt", also gequält 
Was soll da jetzt genau an Ärger kommen bzw durch die Schrauben erspart werden?
Sorry für's Offtopic, Rest auch gerne per PN...


----------



## sgclimber (28. September 2016)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @sgclimber
> Kleb unbedingt das Steuerrohr ab.
> Die Züge fressen sich innerhalb von Sekunden durch den Lack.
> Außerdem unbedingt irgendwas aufs Unterrohr  Wenn da die Kiesel nur hinspingsen, hast du Löcher im Lack
> Ansonsten ist der Bock aber ein Traum! Fahre ich selbst und bin begeistert



Danke für die Tipps! Gestern war ich das erste mal mit dem Bike im Park. Tolles Rad, fährt sich echt Klasse! Leider sind mit jeder Abfahrt mehr Probleme aufgetreten. Gehört hier aber nicht her, da schreib ich im Swoop 200 Thread noch was zu...

So zumindest noch ein Alibi Bildchen von Danach damit es nicht zu Offtopic wird.


----------



## ___Paul___ (30. September 2016)

Mein Slide 160 (und auch mein erstes Bike ) vor einer Woche geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2016)

Schön nochmal was "älteres" zu sehen 
mach aber dem Lenkerstopfen rein, das kann böse für de Fingers enden


----------



## BN_Nik (2. Oktober 2016)

Frisch aus der "Bike Republic Sölden" zurück, gibts noch ein Bild vom Slide in Action


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (2. Oktober 2016)

Geiles Foto, sieht nach Traumwetter aus!


----------



## BN_Nik (2. Oktober 2016)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Geiles Foto, sieht nach Traumwetter aus!


Wir hatten echt Glück mit dem Wetter  Jeden Tag Sonnenschein und tolle Temperaturen, selbst bei 3000m.


----------



## stromb6 (3. Oktober 2016)

Slide 160 Factory 









Mit 170er Lyrik !!!


----------



## hesc (4. Oktober 2016)

Ein Gipfelkreuz noch im Oktober, auch nicht schlecht.... nehme ich aber gerne mit


----------



## drfloyd (5. Oktober 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/btvig1glev59feu/Bike-Porn_Swoop.mp4?dl=0


----------



## JansonJanson (5. Oktober 2016)

drfloyd schrieb:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/btvig1glev59feu/Bike-Porn_Swoop.mp4?dl=0



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen ... aber Bike Porn sieht in meinen Augen bissl anders aus  
Aber wie immer - Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## drfloyd (6. Oktober 2016)

Wie du schon sagst, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Darfst gerne mal zeigen was du drunter verstehst


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Oktober 2016)

Die Pedalen fallen schonmal raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (6. Oktober 2016)

Überbleibsel. Werden bei Gelegenheit mal getauscht ;-)


----------



## JansonJanson (8. Oktober 2016)

drfloyd schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Darfst gerne mal zeigen was du drunter verstehst



das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen. Damit meine ich nicht, ich nehm einfach nen Arsch Voll Geld in die Hand und Kauf mir die Bling Bling Teile....


----------



## malben (8. Oktober 2016)

Unterwegs auf dem Traumschleifen Wanderweg "Weg des Wassers"


----------



## Airigh (9. Oktober 2016)

Mein Slide auf dem Weg zur Ennser Hütte.


----------



## stefan86199 (9. Oktober 2016)




----------



## JaggaBites (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo !

Ich bin Stefan und neu in der Runde. Durch stilles mitlesen im Forum, habe ich mich auch an ein Radon getraut und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden.
Da ich Bekannte in Thüringen habe kommt es oft im Mittelgebirge zum Einsatz.
Habe es jetzt 2 Monate und bin total happy
Hier noch ein Foto vom Slide 130 8.0 in 20"


----------



## basti22382 (10. Oktober 2016)

Schick!!


----------



## drfloyd (12. Oktober 2016)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen. Damit meine ich nicht, ich nehm einfach nen Arsch Voll Geld in die Hand und Kauf mir die Bling Bling Teile....


Also mein Gesamtpaket stimmt ;-) Und Bling, bling hab ich eh nicht dran. Der Hobel rennt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja is ja gut jetz ! Geschmäkle sind ja bekanntlich verschieden und diskutieren kann man ja auch woanders, das hier heisst ja immerhin "Zeigt her Eure Radons" von daher her mit de BILDAS !!!





Ne was war's schön ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi67 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hier ist meins. Die ersten 180 km sind drauf. Alles ohne Probleme. Ich bin sehr Happy damit.
Ein Lob an Radon .Ihr habt mein Traumbike gebaut.
Euch allen noch einen schönen Herbst mit tollen Trails.
Viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. Oktober 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Pedalen fallen schonmal raus.


Die Pedale! Pedal*e*!!!!


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Oktober 2016)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Die Pedale! Pedal*e*!!!!


http://www.linguee.com/german-english/translation/kräftig+in+die+pedalen+treten.html

z.B.... 
 [...] sei: Man müsse die ganze Zeit in die Pedalen treten, um das Gleichgewicht zu halten [...]


...aber ich hatte beim Schreiben auch Zweifel


----------



## Vincy (14. Oktober 2016)

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Pedal

*Grammatik*

*Singular* *Plural
Nominativ* das Pedal die Pedale
*Genitiv* des Pedals der Pedale
*Dativ* dem Pedal den Pedalen
*Akkusativ* das Pedal die Pedale


----------



## basti22382 (16. Oktober 2016)

Hab mein neues Slide abgeholt und heute mal eine kleine Runde gedreht und mal etwas gefilmt...


----------



## Toni_H (16. Oktober 2016)

Mit was ist das video stabilisiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (16. Oktober 2016)

Womit es auch immer stabilisiert wurde, ohne hätte es sicher deutlich besser ausgeschaut. So wirkt es wie ein halber Warp-Effekt und ich hab das Video nach einer Minute zumachen müssen, weil es mir sonst schlecht geworden wäre.


----------



## basti22382 (17. Oktober 2016)

Ja, hab ich auch gesehen, ist die option von youtube, muss das wieder rückgängig machen


----------



## boulderro (18. Oktober 2016)

Für mich die erste Wahl wenns up and down rollen soll. Trotzdem freu ich mich aufs Jealous


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2016)

3 Damen und zwei Radone dazu lecker Berge.


----------



## Toni_H (18. Oktober 2016)

Neid Neid Neid...  Ein Freund von mir sucht noch seine Traumfrau auf dem Rad.


----------



## bullswildrush (18. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch noch auf der Suche wenn wir einmal dabei sind


----------



## ron101 (18. Oktober 2016)

@Eisbein hammer Foto!

Cheers
ron


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2016)

Danke!
sind aber alle schon vergegeben. Aber die damen freuen sich dennoch sicher über ein sternchen bei der wahl zum Foto des Tages


----------



## Alexhazard (19. Oktober 2016)

Da ich schon meine habe, zwar ohne Bike (macht aber nix) und die Damen nicht wirklich gut erkennbar sind, gibt's nen Stern für das tolle Panorama, wirklich klasse Foto!!!


----------



## ryder71 (19. Oktober 2016)

Echt schön in Szene gesetzt, die Kalkkögel, die Radons und die Damen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2016)

Bla...bla...bla...bla...irgendwann habt ihr Euch mal ne Zerrung getippt !
BIIIIIIIIILDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> BIIIIIIIIILDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !



???? Noch nie was von Plural gehört ? Bildas mit S !


----------



## basti22382 (21. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2016)

Froschn in Motion.

Keine wilde Action, dazu bin ich eh zu alt  Einfach lockeres Touürschjen gedreht:


----------



## MightySmith (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, dann darf ich mich auch mal vorstellen... Das ist mein Skeen 120 8.0 und meine wenigkeit, der Marc! Einen schönen Wochenstart.


----------



## punki69 (24. Oktober 2016)

....trockenübung vor der tour in lambrecht....


----------



## ron101 (24. Oktober 2016)

Slide1608SE 




 Cheers
ron


----------



## CBRler (26. Oktober 2016)

Am Sonntag noch mit dem Swoop 210 im Bikepark Beerfelden gerockt


 


 

und zwei Tage später für den Winter-umbau präpariert


 

Farblich wird sich einiges tun das grün ist leider überhaupt nicht mein Geschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (26. Oktober 2016)

Kleine Pause bei der Auffahrt


 


Nur um danach die Aussicht auf das Mostviertel zu geniessen.


----------



## Padau (29. Oktober 2016)

Radon Slide carbon 160 9.0, zweimal in der Region Verbier, Schweiz


----------



## Hike_O (1. November 2016)

Verbier rockt! 
Vor allem im Winter!


----------



## Cube_Heinz (1. November 2016)

Tach zusammen,
stelle euch mal mein "Winterprojekt" vor. Ist wegen gut gefüllter Restekiste und Hobbykasse, etwas Zeit und Bock aufs schrauben, aber schon vor dem eigentlichen Winter fertig geworden, auch nicht schlimm 
Basis Rahmen Slide 130 aus 2014. Gabel Formula 35, 150mm, Steuersatz Cane Creek, Dämpfer RS Monarch mit Huber Buchsen, LRS Fun Works Atmoshere, Schlauchlos aufgebaut mit 2.35er NObby Nic. Schaltung 1x11 XTR mit XT Kassette (11x46) mit Race Face Aeffect Kurbel, RF Innenlager und 28er RF Kettenblatt (Alternativ 30KB), Bremse XTR Trail vorne 203, hinten 180, Sattelstütze Kind Shock Dropzone mit Selle Italia Kit Carbonio, Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm mit Esi Grips, Vorbau Syntace Mega Force 40mm, Züge außen verlegt, Flaschenhalter Radon Carbon, ION Rahmenschutz, Pedale XTR Trail, Gewicht komplett bei 18" 12,8 kg.
Viele Grüße und happy trails Chris


----------



## SkeenRider (1. November 2016)

Heute bin ich mal gemütlich am Rhein entlang gefahren zum Deutschen Eck. Schön wenn man mal nach der Tour nicht sein Bike sauber machen muss :-D


----------



## Alexhazard (1. November 2016)

Cube_Heinz schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> stelle euch mal mein "Winterprojekt" vor. Ist wegen gut gefüllter Restekiste und Hobbykasse, etwas Zeit und Bock aufs schrauben, aber schon vor dem eigentlichen Winter fertig geworden, auch nicht schlimm
> Basis Rahmen Slide 130 aus 2014. Gabel Formula 35, 150mm, Steuersatz Cane Creek, Dämpfer RS Monarch mit Huber Buchsen, LRS Fun Works Atmoshere, Schlauchlos aufgebaut mit 2.35er NObby Nic. Schaltung 1x11 XTR mit XT Kassette (11x46) mit Race Face Aeffect Kurbel, RF Innenlager und 28er RF Kettenblatt (Alternativ 30KB), Bremse XTR Trail vorne 203, hinten 180, Sattelstütze Kind Shock Dropzone mit Selle Italia Kit Carbonio, Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm mit Esi Grips, Vorbau Syntace Mega Force 40mm, Züge außen verlegt, Flaschenhalter Radon Carbon, ION Rahmenschutz, Pedale XTR Trail, Gewicht komplett bei 18" 12,8 kg.
> Viele Grüße und happy trails Chris


Also für ein Winterprojekt und Resteteilekiste ein sehr gelungener Aufbau! Würde ich so auch im Sommer fahren! Wie spricht der Dämpfer an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Heinz (1. November 2016)

Danke, freue mich ausnahmsweise sogar auf den Winter 
Die Huberbuchsen sind absolut empfehlenswert, der Dämpfer spricht spürbar sensibler an als vorher.

Grüße Chris


----------



## pipo_1 (3. November 2016)

Anbei ein Bildchen von meinem 160er Carbon nach der letzten Reinigung.


----------



## ron101 (4. November 2016)

Weil das letzte Wochende so schön war nochmals nen Bild vom Slide 160 8SE











Cheers
ron


----------



## Toni_H (13. November 2016)

Heute konnte ich auch endlich mal wieder einen Ritt machen... Hausbau nimmt recht viel Zeit in Anspruch...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

Ein Radonaut steht zur Wahl beim Foto des Tages:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2082974?in=potdPool


----------



## fissenid (14. November 2016)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich auch endlich mal wieder einen Ritt machen... Hausbau nimmt recht viel Zeit in Anspruch...


Das mit dem Hausbau kenne ich!

Bin im Aug. eingezogen...... dann wird es besser..... aber arbeit findest du ab dann trotzdem noch ;-))


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2016)

fissenid schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hausbau kenne ich!
> 
> Bin im Aug. eingezogen...... dann wird es besser..... aber arbeit findest du ab dann trotzdem noch ;-))




Wer nicht  Bin damals sogar so bescheuert gewesen und Sonntags um 6 Uhr ausgerückt damit ich um 12 Uhr wieder den Rohbau schrubben konnte


----------



## punki69 (15. November 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wer nicht  Bin damals sogar so bescheuert gewesen und Sonntags um 6 Uhr ausgerückt damit ich um 12 Uhr wieder den Rohbau schrubben konnte




wird mir ab dezember auch so ergehen.....villa kunterbunt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2016)

punki69 schrieb:


> wird mir ab dezember auch so ergehen.....villa kunterbunt....



Na dann mal viel Erfolg  und denk immer dran: irgendwann wird jeder Bau mal fertikk


----------



## dummeLiese (18. November 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (18. November 2016)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 547479


Unterwegs mit dem Prototyp????


----------



## Toni_H (18. November 2016)

fissenid schrieb:


> Unterwegs mit dem Prototyp????


Sieht aus wie Thersias oder Elisabeths ihr Bike.... Vielleicht ist es ja eine von Beiden... [emoji2]


----------



## Airigh (20. November 2016)

Hab da noch ein Herbstfoto von meinem Lieblingsrad gefunden ;-)


----------



## boarderking (21. November 2016)

Slide HD - auf dem Canadien Trail Freiburg -


----------



## basti22382 (21. November 2016)

Heute nochmal das Wetter ausgenutzt...auf der Iburg, oberhalb von Bad Driburg.
Slide Carbon 140 9.0


----------



## der Digge (26. November 2016)

Radon Swoop 200, finaler Aufbau für 2016, aber mal sehen wie lang der Winter wird


----------



## der Digge (27. November 2016)

Noch ein Schnappschuss von nach der eigentlichen Fotosession, steht auch zur Wahl als "Foto des Tages"


----------



## ron101 (5. Dezember 2016)

Slide 150 8.0





Slide 160 8SE










cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2016)

Geil wäre wenn die alle AN wären wo ihr da vorbei seit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (6. Dezember 2016)

Haha yeah das hatte ich mir auch gedacht.
Die standen in den Herbstferien bereit um mit dem Hubschrauber platziert zu werden.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2016)

Oldschool Reiter der Generation 26 Zoll 

Slide 150 10.0. 2013




Slide 150 8.0 2013


----------



## walfersama (19. Dezember 2016)

Kurzausflug bei uns in der Steiermark


----------



## sgclimber (20. Dezember 2016)




----------



## TurboTobi (26. Dezember 2016)

Hey,

nach längerem melde ich mich auch mal wieder.
Bei meinem Slide ist ein bisschen was passiert:
Bis auf den X9 Schifter ist es nun komplett XT und die Pedalen sind nun Crankbrothers 5050.

Und der Weihnachtsmann hat dem Slide einen kleinen großen Bruder gebracht: Swoop 170 9.0 1x11
Leider noch jungfräulich, da ich zur Zeit etwas erkrankt bin, aber bald geht die Post ab!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## TurboTobi (29. Dezember 2016)

First Ride Zusammenschnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (30. Dezember 2016)

Mal noch ein Skeen für dieses Jahr.


----------



## basti22382 (30. Dezember 2016)

Wer es Silvester ruhig angehen lässt und Neujahr Bock hat eine schöne Tour durch die Egge zu machen...einfach kurz schreiben. Sonntag gegen 11Uhr in Bad Driburg ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2017)

*
Ein frohes Neues ihr Radonauten 
Ich hoffe auch in 2017 wieder auf viele tolle Bilder hier *​


----------



## basti22382 (1. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!!


----------



## Cube_Heinz (1. Januar 2017)

Nach einer Woche auf sonnigen Trails in Südtirol, heute Neujahrsrunde auf den heimischen "Nebeltrails" gedreht.
Allen ein gutes neues Jahr ohne Crash und Pannen.
Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## MTBmarkoT (4. Januar 2017)

nach 1 Jahr ohne Radon konnten wir im Schlußverkauf zuschlagen



 

 

 

eine Geschichte gibt es auch noch dazu.... http://biker-in-love.blogspot.de/2016/12/wir-sind-schwanger.html


----------



## yannick2002 (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und wahrscheinlich mit knapp 15 Jahren (im April) auch einer der jüngsten.
Ach so... Ich bin übrigens stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Swoop 170 10.0 (2016)
Bilder folgen in naher Zukunft


----------



## Toni_H (5. Januar 2017)

Nun ist es so weit. Meine erste Rakete [emoji573]. Noch Glück gehabt. Seit heute nicht mehr Lieferbar. 
Danke Radon für den super Service. 
Ohne Einschränkungen weiter zu empfehlen.


----------



## walfersama (5. Januar 2017)

yannick2002 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu hier und wahrscheinlich mit knapp 15 Jahren (im April) auch einer der jüngsten.
> Ach so... Ich bin übrigens stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Swoop 170 10.0 (2016)
> Bilder folgen in naher Zukunft



So ein Gerät hätte ich mit 15 auch gern gehabt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2017)

Aaaaaa....ein Dackelschneider ! Da krisch isch Plaque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2017)




----------



## TurboTobi (7. Januar 2017)

yannick2002 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu hier und wahrscheinlich mit knapp 15 Jahren (im April) auch einer der jüngsten.
> Ach so... Ich bin übrigens stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Swoop 170 10.0 (2016)
> Bilder folgen in naher Zukunft


Bin auch 15 (seit ende Oktober) un fahre auch swoop 170, aber das 9.0 1x11


----------



## tane (7. Januar 2017)

...ich hoffe ihr wissts das zu schätzen, dass solche maschinen scho gibt wenns 15 seids, net erst mit 55, wie bei meiner generation!


----------



## Alexhazard (7. Januar 2017)

tane schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe ihr wissts das zu schätzen, dass solche maschinen scho gibt wenns 15 seids, net erst mit 55, wie bei meiner generation!


So sind die Buben wenigstens an der frischen Luft und machen Sport, nicht wie manche Sesselfurzer, die den ganzen Tag am Computer hängen! In diesem Sinne gute Fahrt, Jungs!!!


----------



## Toni_H (7. Januar 2017)

Or ich hatte auch Glück... Bei mir gings mit rund 25 damals los... [emoji2]


----------



## tane (7. Januar 2017)

genau jungz, gebz gas!!! use it or loose it!!!


----------



## TurboTobi (8. Januar 2017)

tane schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe ihr wissts das zu schätzen, dass solche maschinen scho gibt wenns 15 seids, net erst mit 55, wie bei meiner generation!


Habe halt das glück das mein Vater selber Biker is und mich meine Eltern voll und ganz unterstützen, solang die Schule läuft. 
Ich habe durch meinen Vater schon 8 Jahre Bike Erfahrung und dafür bin ich auch sehr dankbar, weil ich durch diese Erfahrung bald möglicherweise als Fahrtechniktrainer anfangen kann, und so mit meiner allerliebsten Freizeitbeschäftigung Geld verdienen könnte.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Toni_H (8. Januar 2017)

Na dann Tobi... Das es so wird. Schade das nicht alle jungen Leute so klar im Kopf sind.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2017)

yannick2002 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin neu hier und wahrscheinlich mit knapp 15 Jahren (im April) auch einer der jüngsten.
> Ach so... Ich bin übrigens stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Swoop 170 10.0 (2016)
> Bilder folgen in naher Zukunft





TurboTobi schrieb:


> Bin auch 15 (seit ende Oktober) un fahre auch swoop 170, aber das 9.0 1x11



Soooo Juungs ...un wo sind die Bilder von den Aparillos ? Mit 15 hat man doch bestimmt auch schon ein Smartphone   

Also her mitte Bilda, Alta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (8. Januar 2017)

Hier sind meine zwei hübschen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2017)

Geht doch


----------



## Toni_H (8. Januar 2017)




----------



## Addicted2steel (13. Januar 2017)

Noch den Sattel begradigen und dann kann der Sommer kommen


----------



## yannick2002 (13. Januar 2017)

Mein *Radon Swoop 170 10.0 *_[2016]_


----------



## EddyAC (13. Januar 2017)

Addicted2steel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 564338 Anhang anzeigen 564339 Anhang anzeigen 564340 Anhang anzeigen 564341
> 
> Noch den Sattel begradigen und dann kann der Sommer kommen


Geil ! Einzeln aufgebaut ? Pedale sind sehr stylish ;-p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addicted2steel (14. Januar 2017)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Geil ! Einzeln aufgebaut ? Pedale sind sehr stylish ;-p



Stimmt die sind ein echter Blickfang [emoji6] vor allem mit den Katzenaugen - Safety first! Spaß beiseite: Es werden wohl eher meine sixpack Pedale drankommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hatte das Glück den Rahmen günstig in Bonn zu bekommen und habe das Slide selbst aufgebaut. Ich mag es mit den schwarzen RS Komponenten lieber als das Original mit der Manitou Mattoc. Ist aber Geschmackssache denke ich. Hier ein Bild vom Rahmen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rider1970 (14. Januar 2017)

Sehr schön, safety First auch beim Rahmen Transport auf der Rückbank


----------



## !Conny! (15. Januar 2017)

Auch ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Slide 130 8.0 von 2016. bin jahrelang nur Freeride gefahren, hatte jetzt 3 Jahre verletzubgsbedingte Pause und werde es jetzt ruhiger angehen. 130mm FW reichen dafür. Erster Eindruck ist positiv, der Federweg fühlt sich nach mehr an.


----------



## Alex1206 (17. Januar 2017)

Addicted2steel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 564338 Anhang anzeigen 564339 Anhang anzeigen 564340 Anhang anzeigen 564341
> 
> Noch den Sattel begradigen und dann kann der Sommer kommen



Sehr schicke Kiste. Kannst mal bitte was du den Reifen schreiben? RoWi, Tubeless, Grip???  Danke.

Gerade keine Bild von meinem 29er Slide 130 parat aber die Tage die Moveloc 170 montiert. Will nie mehr weniger Hub bei einer Sattelstütze


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2017)

Ein Radon im Schnee


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2017)

cooles Video. Die Musik für die Winterstimmung paßt. Die Wege sind Erstbefahrung im Schnee was man an den Spuren erkennt, da bleibt immer nur 1 Versuch für eine Aufnahme. Klasse gemacht


----------



## Donos (20. Januar 2017)

Schöne Räder obwohl einige Farbakzente bei den letztjährigen Radon Modellen nicht so mein Geschmack sind. 

Mein Altes Radon wurde aus dem Keller geklaut, dementsprechend neues geholt. ZR Race 7.0. Sollte heute da sein, dann mach ich mal 1-2 Fotos. Muss aber sagen, dass alles bisl teurer geworden ist bei Radon/Canyon und Co. Bei der 1000er Marke ne Reba (+XT/SLX parts) zu bekommen ist schon nicht mehr drinn.


----------



## der_raubfisch (20. Januar 2017)

Hier mein Skeen 120 10.0.


----------



## Addicted2steel (20. Januar 2017)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Sehr schicke Kiste. Kannst mal bitte was du den Reifen schreiben? RoWi, Tubeless, Grip???  Danke.
> 
> Gerade keine Bild von meinem 29er Slide 130 parat aber die Tage die Moveloc 170 montiert. Will nie mehr weniger Hub bei einer Sattelstütze



Klar gern: Vorne ist ein 2,4 Continental Baron Projekt drauf. Hinten ein 2.4 Continental Kaiser Projekt. Beide in Black Chili Compound. Die Räder sind DT Swiss Spline Two in 27,5. Ich habe die Reifen Tubeless montiert mit Stans Dichtmilch - sehr einfach drauf zu ziehen und direkt dicht. Ich hatte die Kombi mal im Bikepark Winterberg auf einem Santa Cruz Leihbike drauf und fand sie (im Trockenen) brachial. 

Aber ein genaues Feedback zu Rowi und Grip kann ich erst im Frühjahr geben. Im Moment bin ich aufgrund der Witterung mehr mit meinem Hardtail unterwegs.


----------



## Addicted2steel (22. Januar 2017)

Die Vecnum hätte ich auch gern. Ein Traum!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (22. Januar 2017)

Addicted2steel schrieb:


> Die Vecnum hätte ich auch gern. Ein Traum!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Habe 1.5 Jahre drauf gewartet uns muss sagen absolut genial. Lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## Donos (24. Januar 2017)

Mal den ersten kurzen Ausritt und paar schlechte Handybilder gemacht. Lenker ist mir zu breit, Sattelstange tick zu kurz. Bremsscheiben werden noch gegen RT76 getauscht. Sonst soweit erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## Toni_H (29. Januar 2017)

Donos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 568179 Anhang anzeigen 568180
> Mal den ersten kurzen Ausritt und paar schlechte Handybilder gemacht. Lenker ist mir zu breit, Sattelstange tick zu kurz. Bremsscheiben werden noch gegen RT76 getauscht. Sonst soweit erstmal zufrieden.


Vielleicht ist Dir der Rahmen auch zu klein wenn der Sattel so weit über steht. Gesund ist das für den Rücken irgendwann nicht mehr.


----------



## Conjo (29. Januar 2017)

Hier mal mein erstes Radon


----------



## basti22382 (29. Januar 2017)

Das Cityrad natürlich auch ein Radon ;-)


----------



## Fireball83 (30. Januar 2017)

Fast original ;-)


----------



## Donos (1. Februar 2017)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist Dir der Rahmen auch zu klein wenn der Sattel so weit über steht. Gesund ist das für den Rücken irgendwann nicht mehr.


Ne passt, hab bewusst nicht den 22" Rahmen genommen. Muss auch nicht wirklich höher, brauche bloß ne andere Sattelstange die nicht schon knapp über dem Limit festgemacht ist. Es wirkt auf dem Bild auch extremer als es ist.


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Februar 2017)

Aktuell warte ich noch auf meine Spank Oozy Laufräder mit Hope Pro4 Naben,  damit das Geknarze während dem Fahren endlich Geschichte ist.  
Und wenn der Sohemann groß genug ist,  nimmt er hinten Platz. [emoji12] 






tippelt auf nem I9100 mit CM13


----------



## Conjo (5. Februar 2017)

Sonntagsausflug. 




 


Mudguards hätte ich mir auch sparen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti22382 (5. Februar 2017)

Am Hinterrad bringt das kurze Mudguard auch nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Conjo (5. Februar 2017)

Jup, habs auf die matchige Art gelernt  
Vorne hat es auch nicht wirklich was gebracht. Kommen beide erstmal wieder ab.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2017)

Der Mudguard soll nicht das bike sauber halten sondern das Gesicht


----------



## Cube_Heinz (5. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Mudguard soll nicht das bike sauber halten sondern das Gesicht



Und einigermaßen die Gabeldichtungen.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Toni_H (5. Februar 2017)

Konnte nun gestern auch die [emoji573] das erst Mal ausführen.


----------



## basti22382 (11. Februar 2017)

Hi Leutz...muss mich leider von meinem Slide trennen. Wer Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt, einfach anschreiben und dann sehen wir weiter.
Gruß @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (11. Februar 2017)

All Mountain Style Camo Frame Guard + Radon Swoop 170 = HAMMER GEIL!!!


----------



## TurboTobi (13. Februar 2017)

Zwei Schnappschüsse von gestern (ja...war droplastig)


----------



## Deleted 348981 (14. Februar 2017)

Drachenfels?


----------



## TurboTobi (14. Februar 2017)

Gut erkannt @Braaaap


----------



## poison2008 (17. Februar 2017)

Hie mal mein Swoop 170 9.0 2×11.
Echt ein Geiles Bike!


----------



## Hulk142 (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo an alle "Radoner",

ich wollte euch mal an meinem Winterprojekt teilhaben lassen!


----------



## Airigh (23. Februar 2017)

Ausfahrt bei sonnigem Wetter....herrlich...wenn ich dieses Bild sehe, sehne ich mich wieder nach Schönwetter (ist schon ein paar Wochen her, dass ich das Foto geschossen habe)


----------



## tommi67 (24. Februar 2017)

Letztes Wochenende endlich wieder Wetter und die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## TurboTobi (28. Februar 2017)

Hab mich mal durch unsere Radons gewogen:

Swoop 170 9.0 1x11: 14,6 kg
Slide 140 26": 12,8 kg ohne Pedale
Slide 130 29": 13,8 kg
ZR Race 29": 11,4 kg

Bilder kommen die Tage 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Februar 2017)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> Hab mich mal durch unsere Radons gewogen:
> 
> Swoop 170 9.0 1x11: 14,6 kg
> Slide 140 26": 12,8 kg ohne Pedale
> ...



Bei welchen Rahmengrößen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c681 (1. März 2017)

Hat jmd schon "echte" Bilder der 2017er Skeens?


----------



## Toni_H (1. März 2017)

Bei Facebook gibt es einige beim factory Team


----------



## Florian301 (1. März 2017)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Bei Facebook gibt es einige beim factory Team



Das ist das "alte Stoeckli" Fully. Ich meime Bodo hatte hier mal gesagt, dass sie übergangsweise rin Fully fahren,was exklusiv fürs Team ist und nicht in Serie geht... Nebenbei arbeite t man an einem Skeen...wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


----------



## Toni_H (1. März 2017)

Vielleicht bringt ja Bodo das alte Stoeckli leicht geändert neu als Skeen raus? Oder es ist das Morion RS 29.


----------



## TurboTobi (1. März 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Bei welchen Rahmengrößen?



Alle 18"


----------



## TurboTobi (1. März 2017)

Hier die Bilder





Swoop 170 9.0 1x11: Serie bis auf Sixpack Millenium Vorbau, Saint Pedale und AMS Camo Frame Guard





Slide 130 29" 8.0: Serie bis auf die CrankBrothers 5050 und den AMS Frame Guard




Slide 140 26": Custom (XT, Sixpack Lenker, Truvativ Vorbau,...)





ZR Race 29": Custom (X9, Novatec VR, XT Bremsen...)

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Airigh (1. März 2017)

Nette Bikesammlung ;-)


----------



## TurboTobi (1. März 2017)

@Airigh 
Danke, haben noch zwei zr Kid (24" & 26") und ein zr lady.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Deleted 348981 (2. März 2017)

@TurboTobi  sehr schick, der Vorbau am Slide 130 sieht allerdings abartig lang aus...liegt eventuell aber auch an der Perspektive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (2. März 2017)

Braaaap schrieb:


> @TurboTobi  sehr schick, der Vorbau am Slide 130 sieht allerdings abartig lang aus...liegt eventuell aber auch an der Perspektive.



Ist ein 70mm RaceFace Evolve. Mir persönlich auch zu lang is aber das Rad von meinem Vater und er mags halt etwas gestreckter.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## stehplatzmitte (2. März 2017)




----------



## stehplatzmitte (2. März 2017)

Mein Schmuckstück!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2017)

America first 
Make America (Radon) great again


----------



## Airigh (5. März 2017)

Mit dem Tarnreifen im Wald unterwegs ;-)


----------



## boulderro (5. März 2017)

Incl. Tarnlenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (16. März 2017)

Feierabend genießen :





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MAster (18. März 2017)

So mein SWOOP 170 nach einer Woche Madeira mit ein paar Umbauten sehr geil, einzig der hintere Reifen ist zu Snakebite anfällig ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2017)

stehplatzmitte schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 580175



Er hat das Bike.....
ich die Bekleidung


----------



## c681 (18. März 2017)

So hier mal ein Live Bild des neuen Skeen Trail 9.0, frisch aufgebaut
Das grau/blau kommt besser als ich befürchtet hatte


----------



## TurboTobi (21. März 2017)

Hi, fährt wer am/um den 08.04. nach Finale und hat noch Platz für zwei Jungs mit Bikes und bisschen Gepäck?
Am Sprit wird sich natürlich beteiligt...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Monsterwade (28. März 2017)




----------



## BN_Nik (28. März 2017)

Monsterwade schrieb:


>


Tolle Landschaft, aber wo sind die Berge?! [emoji54]


----------



## spokes666 (29. März 2017)

Wie ich finde immer noch der schönste Rahmen von Radon (Skeen 2011). Inzwischen abgehungert auf <10kg.


----------



## filiale (29. März 2017)

Das war noch ein echtes Carbon Marathon Fully, sehr cool. Leider baut Radon so etwas aktuell nicht mehr


----------



## filiale (29. März 2017)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spokes666 (29. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Das war noch ein echtes Carbon Marathon Fully, sehr cool. Leider baut Radon so etwas aktuell nicht mehr


Ja schade ist das!! Super für Marathons aber auch schon mehrere AlpenCross durch. Dann allerdings mit anderem Sattel / Reifen.

Gruß


----------



## Blades (29. März 2017)

Mein Radon Slide 140 aus 2014.
Ein "kleines bisschen" modifiziert.

Grüße MorTal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2017)

Vorderreifen schonende Fahrweise


----------



## Guerill0 (11. April 2017)

Wem's gefällt. Es steht im Bikemarkt 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/931420-radon-slide-ed-160-grosse-l


----------



## Kero81 (11. April 2017)

Irgendwie komisch... letztes Jahr in Lac Blanc hatte ich Probleme mit dem Swoop wegen dem Handling. Zum Teil auch wegen den Reifen (Schwalbe's MM), bin sehr oft weg gerutscht und fand das Swoop nicht so Agil. Ich habe seitdem nix am Fahrwerk oder den Reifen geändert. Letztes WE in Mehring ein ganz anderes Bild. Drauf gesetzt und sofort wohl gefühlt. Habt ihr ne Idee was das sein könnte? Evtl. mehr technik gelernt von letztem zu diesem Jahr?!

Alibi:


----------



## pipo_1 (13. April 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> So mein SWOOP 170 nach einer Woche Madeira mit ein paar Umbauten sehr geil, einzig der hintere Reifen ist zu Snakebite anfällig ...


Was hast Du für einen Lenker verbaut?


----------



## MAster (14. April 2017)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Was hast Du für einen Lenker verbaut?


Das ist Race Face Atlas 35mm Rise an nem SixPack Kamikaze Vorbau


----------



## pipo_1 (14. April 2017)

MAster schrieb:


> Das ist Race Face Atlas 35mm Rise an nem SixPack Kamikaze Vorbau


Hab ihn gerade gefunden! Der Originale ist schon seeeehr flach


----------



## Kero81 (15. April 2017)

Und nochmal Swoop, leider nur in bewegten Bildern. Müßte mal die DSLR auspacken und das Swoop damit ablichten. Verdient hätte es das ja. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo61 (15. April 2017)

Swoop 170 9.0 1x11 2016
Bis auf die Laufräder und die gelben Rahmenstreifen die ich noch Raceline Gelb lacke, bin ich erstmal fertig.
Magura MT7 MacAskill mit 203 & 180 Scheiben.
Rotor Hawk Kurbel mit Q-Ring Kettenblatt und Keramik Innenlager.
Sram XX1 Schaltwerk & Trigger.
SQ-Lab 611 Tibor Ltd.
Shimano Centerlocks.


----------



## airri.de (15. April 2017)




----------



## Airigh (16. April 2017)

Diesmal mit dem Slide am Hohen Lindkogel unterwegs!


----------



## TurboTobi (21. April 2017)

Swoop in Finale


 

 

 


Edit: Das 3. Bild von oben steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages. Würde mich über ein Sternchen freuen


----------



## FerdiS (22. April 2017)

Servus! Mit dem Skeen Trail 10.0 unterwegs in und um Neuburg an der Donau! Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert


----------



## Toni_H (22. April 2017)

Das Skeen Trail ist wirklich hübsch.. Könnte ich glatt gegen mein Skeen 100 tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (22. April 2017)

BN_Nik schrieb:


> Tolle Landschaft, aber wo sind die Berge?! [emoji54]



Berge? Eher Hügel, aber die sind mega anstrengend mit dem ganzen Auf und Ab.


----------



## Monsterwade (22. April 2017)

Und von den Verrückten gibt's hier ne ganze Menge:





Das einzige Radon unter den vielen Canyons :-(


----------



## Kero81 (22. April 2017)




----------



## Sixday (23. April 2017)

Hier mal mein geliebtes Skeen [emoji57] [emoji108] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Airigh (23. April 2017)

Schnee Ende April. Und mittendrin ein Slide


----------



## Kero81 (23. April 2017)

Ich liebe mein Swoop einfach! Sobald ich drauf sitz fühl ich mich einfach nur wohl! <3


----------



## vopsi (24. April 2017)




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. April 2017)

vopsi schrieb:


>



Post-Mitarbeiter oder Lüdenscheid-Fan?


----------



## vopsi (25. April 2017)

*


Rothaarsteiger schrieb:



			Post-Mitarbeiter oder Lüdenscheid-Fan?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
weder noch.


----------



## siebenacht (26. April 2017)

Wohl eher Borussia Dortmund-Fan
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2017)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wohl eher Borussia Dortmund-Fan
> Gruß 78



Borrusia = Lüdenscheid


----------



## phw (5. Mai 2017)

Swoop 170 8.0 2017,
Das ideale Bike für Finale Ligurien


----------



## cemetery (6. Mai 2017)

ZR Race 29 Costum (bis auf den Rahmen ist nichts mehr original)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2017)

Zwei Radonauten in der Rureifel

Eigentlich kann man mit sowas gar nicht mehr fahren ! Zwei Oldschool 26er Slides aus 2013. Einmal 150 8.0 und einmal 150 10.0






























Laufen immer noch die ollen Mühlen


----------



## Kero81 (7. Mai 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zwei Radonauten in der Rureifel
> 
> Eigentlich kann man mit sowas gar nicht mehr fahren ! Zwei Oldschool 26er Slides aus 2013. Einmal 150 8.0 und einmal 150 10.0
> 
> Laufen immer noch die ollen Mühlen



Man sieht förmlich wie ihr euch mit den ollen 26'' Rädern über die Steine quält. :-D ;-)


----------



## martin_1982 (12. Mai 2017)

..leider nicht mehr ganz so sauber.


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. Mai 2017)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Man sieht förmlich wie ihr euch mit den ollen 26'' Rädern über die Steine quält. :-D ;-)



Das hat nichts mit Quälen zu tun, sondern das hat mit Technik zu tun  und das verlernen die 29er Fahrer oder sie lernen es von Anfang an nicht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre 26er und 29er und ich kann Euch sagen ....ich quäle mich immer


----------



## shelter81 (15. Mai 2017)

Seid ein paar Wochen bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Swoop 200. Und bin mit diesem Bike mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeezer (22. Mai 2017)

Swoop 170 Custom - nocht nicht ganz fertig, aber immerhin schonmal fahrbereit


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Mai 2017)

Geputzt und geölt um es einen Tag später beim Marathon in Bad Wildbad gleich wieder einzusauen. [emoji12]


----------



## TurboTobi (27. Mai 2017)

Is jetzt zwar schon ne Woche her aber wollte es trotzdem noch mit euch teilen:
8. Platz bei der Scott Upland Enduro in der Junior Men Klasse letztes Wochenende in Willingen.
Wäre mehr drin gewesen aber das lag eher am Fahrer als am Bike

Gruß Tobi


----------



## paccostar (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## Cube_Heinz (4. Juni 2017)

Hi,
Custom Slide, aktuelle Ausbausstufe.
Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## woersdorfer (4. Juni 2017)

Mal wieder im Taunus gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (5. Juni 2017)




----------



## fissenid (6. Juni 2017)




----------



## Toni_H (25. Juni 2017)

Auch mal ein RR.


----------



## paccostar (25. Juni 2017)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> Swoop 170 Custom - nocht nicht ganz fertig, aber immerhin schonmal fahrbereit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 607058
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 607059



Wie fährt es sich bei Touren? Gibt ja einige die nen langen Reach haben aber kenne keins das die Kurbel soweit hinter dem sitzrohr hat.
Wie lässt das das denn vom Winkel  her bergauf pedalieren?


----------



## Freeeezer (25. Juni 2017)

Wie meinst du das mit "Kurbel hinter dem Sitzrohr"? Da ist meins ja genauso wie jedes andere Swoop 170, "Custom" sind ja nur die Parts.

Allgemein kann ich sonst aber nicht viel aussagekräftiges dazu sagen, da ich bisher nur eine kleine Tour mit ~250 hm gefahren bin, meine Kondition ziemlich miserabel ist und ich zuvor ein 19kg-Kona hatte.


----------



## paccostar (25. Juni 2017)

Die Kurbel sitzt doch viel weiter hinten hinter dem Sitzrohr und nicht wie bei anderen Rädern auf Höhe des Sitzrohrs.
Das kenne ich bei keinem Rad so. Darum fragte ich wie sich das pedaliert.


----------



## der_raubfisch (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

nun ist das zweite Radon im Stall! Hintergrund ist, dass ich eigentlich ein Rad mit Scheibenbremse wegen dem Kinderanhänger haben wollte. Das alte Rad war bremsentechnisch zu schwach und insgesamt zu schwer.

Bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um ein Radon TCS. Der Rahmen ist schon etwas älter, diesen habe ich günstig und neuwertig bei Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Und dann, naja, ging es halt mit mir durch... Es sollten so viel wie möglich vorhandene Teile verbaut werden. Im Speziellen waren das dann:

Tubus Logo
Bremsscheiben SLX aus dem Skeen 10.0
Vorbau/Lenker
Sattel
Griffe aus dem Skeen 10.0 (die werden aber auch noch durch Ergon GP-3L ersetzt)
Der Rest ist neu bzw. neuwertig. Mein Budget von 800€ konnte ich nicht halten, es wurden dann knapp 1000€, was aber bei den Komponenten in Ordnung geht.
Bis auf die SLX-Bremsscheiben ist die komplette Shimano XT T-780 verbaut, inkl. der Pedale. Beleuchtung ist B&M vorne mit IQ Cyo 80lux, sattel SQ lab.

Das Rad fährt sich sehr gut, sehr agil und schnell.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Cube_Heinz (29. Juni 2017)

Custom Slide in Norwegen.
Grüße Chris


----------



## woodyrp2007 (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo Cube Heinz

sieht sehr schön aus, Dein Rad! Was hast Du denn für einen Strebenschutz am Hinterbau verbaut ?

Viel Spaß in Norwegen.....

Grüße Woody


----------



## Cube_Heinz (29. Juni 2017)

Hi Woody,

danke Dir. Müsste dieser hier sein: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kettenstrebenschutz-mtb-xl-531346
Gibt's in 2 Größen.
Viele Grüße aus Norwegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodyrp2007 (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo Cube Heinz,

danke für die fixe Antwort. Ich meinte eigentlich das "Schutzblech" (Mudguard?), welches die Verbindung der beiden Sitzstreben am Hinterbau schützen soll. Ist das Carbon oder Carbonoptik?
Deine Antwort zum Kettenstrebenschutz hilft mir aber auch weiter, da ich einen solchen auch noch benötige, sobald das neue Rad bestellt wird.

Grüße
Woody


----------



## Cube_Heinz (29. Juni 2017)

woodyrp2007 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube Heinz,
> 
> danke für die fixe Antwort. Ich meinte eigentlich das "Schutzblech" (Mudguard?), welches die Verbindung der beiden Sitzstreben am Hinterbau schützen soll. Ist das Carbon oder Carbonoptik?
> Deine Antwort zum Kettenstrebenschutz hilft mir aber auch weiter, da ich einen solchen auch noch benötige, sobald das neue Rad bestellt wird.
> ...



Guckst Du hier: http://www.team-jollify.de/carbon/shop/funsport/mtb/echtcarbonteile-mtb/carbon-mud-guard-fender/

Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## woodyrp2007 (29. Juni 2017)

Und nochmals einen herzlichen Dank und Grüße

Woody


----------



## woersdorfer (6. Juli 2017)

War zwar nur eine kurze Ausfahrt, aber dank neuer Kette wieder mal mit dem "Weichen" unterwegs.


----------



## Florian301 (8. Juli 2017)




----------



## Toni_H (8. Juli 2017)

Stoneman Miriquidi


----------



## Florian301 (8. Juli 2017)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Stoneman Miriquidi



echt ein geniales Bike das Skeen. Wenn es jetzt noch aus Carbon wäre....


----------



## Hoermel (10. Juli 2017)

mit dem Slide in Flachau...Genial...


----------



## paccostar (10. Juli 2017)

Ich mache bald mal nen paar schöne Fotos, wenn vernünftige Pedale dran sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheFroggy (11. Juli 2017)

Habe Heute ein Radon Slide+ 8.0 erhalten.

Nach dem Auspacken um 10:33 Uhr sah es so aus:



 

Um 15 Uhr dann so:



 

 
Geiles Teil, wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Test "runden" drehen, sind dann glaube ich an die 50km geworden *G* zum Glück hatte ich Urlaub genommen.


----------



## stfu81 (12. Juli 2017)

Selfmade ZR Team


----------



## SuntouristDreck (14. Juli 2017)

Leider nur ein Team 5.0, dafür aber einige Teile geändert. Das Bike wird auch im Alltag bewegt, deshalb auch das Schloss.  Es kommt noch eine neue Schaltgruppe dran und ich hab auch nen Kettenstrebenschutz aus nem Schlauch jetzt dran.
Ich hab noch ne Off-Topic Frage, sorry dafür.
Ist es normal, dass die Sattelstütze immer wieder einsinkt? Die ist noch Serie, genauso wie die Sattelklemme, wird aber asap durch eine Syntace Sattelstütze mit einer Syntace Sattelklemme ausgetauscht.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Juli 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass die Sattelstütze immer wieder einsinkt? Die ist noch Serie, genauso wie die Sattelklemme, wird aber asap durch eine Syntace Sattelstütze mit einer Syntace Sattelklemme ausgetauscht.
> Anhang anzeigen 624089



Vermutlich ist die Stütze zu stark gefettet. Zieh sie mal raus und wisch zunächst mit einem Lappen ab. Als zweiten Schritt kannst du immer noch entfetten.


----------



## andrewam (14. Juli 2017)

Am besten reinigen und dann mit Montagepaste montieren. Da bewegt sich nichts mehr


----------



## SuntouristDreck (14. Juli 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist die Stütze zu stark gefettet. Zieh sie mal raus und wisch zunächst mit einem Lappen ab. Als zweiten Schritt kannst du immer noch entfetten.


Danke, das werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuntouristDreck (14. Juli 2017)

stfu81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 623521 Selfmade ZR Team


Welche Pedale fährst du an dem Bike? Die sehen ziemlich gut aus, muss auch mal meine real Pedale ersetzen, die ich nur geholt habe, damit ich fahren kann haha


----------



## Fireball83 (16. Juli 2017)

Radon Swoop 175 umgebaut auf Expert mit Syntace W35MX Laufrädern. Geändertem Fahrwerk, 1x11 Antrieb


----------



## FatAlbert (17. Juli 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> ...
> Ist es normal, dass die Sattelstütze immer wieder einsinkt? Die ist noch Serie, genauso wie die Sattelklemme, wird aber asap durch eine Syntace Sattelstütze mit einer Syntace Sattelklemme ausgetauscht.
> Anhang anzeigen 624089



Ich habe ein 2016er ZR RACE 8.0 und hatte das gleiche Problem. Beim ersten Einsatz in Oberstdorf rutschte die Stütze während des Rennes immer weiter ins SItzrohr, obwohl ich die Klemme mit aller Gewalt festgezogen hatte.
Gelöst habe ich das Problem dann durch Entfetten und Einsatz von Montagepaste lt diesem Hinweis: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sattelstuetze-rutscht.537718/page-2

Mein Bike hat eine RaceFace Evolve-Stütze (27.2) aber ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Radon-Rahmen hier vielleicht etwas zu große Toleranzen haben, denn das nächste übliche Maß würde nicht reinpassen.


----------



## andrewam (17. Juli 2017)

Habs ja gesagt


----------



## SuntouristDreck (18. Juli 2017)

FatAlbert schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 2016er ZR RACE 8.0 und hatte das gleiche Problem. Beim ersten Einsatz in Oberstdorf rutschte die Stütze während des Rennes immer weiter ins SItzrohr, obwohl ich die Klemme mit aller Gewalt festgezogen hatte.
> Gelöst habe ich das Problem dann durch Entfetten und Einsatz von Montagepaste lt diesem Hinweis: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sattelstuetze-rutscht.537718/page-2
> 
> Mein Bike hat eine RaceFace Evolve-Stütze (27.2) aber ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Radon-Rahmen hier vielleicht etwas zu große Toleranzen haben, denn das nächste übliche Maß würde nicht reinpassen.


Das klingt jetzt wahrscheinlich super dämlich, aber hast du die Sattelklemme aufgemacht? Wenn du sonst die Schraube nicht anziehst, passiert da auch nichts. Ich hab die nämlich mit der Zange wie ein Idiot angezogen, bis mir ein Freund gesagt hat, dass ich die aufmachen soll.  Dann hab ich die offen bisschen angezogen und jetzt hält die. Ich werde aber trotzdem upgraden, weil ich Syntace super finde


----------



## 1270 (18. Juli 2017)

Jealous , auf der Via  Claudia Augusta von Süd nach Nord .


----------



## SuntouristDreck (18. Juli 2017)

1270 schrieb:


> Jealous , auf der Via  Claudia Augusta von Süd nach Nord .Anhang anzeigen 625377


Das Jealous ist echt ein Traum-Hardtail


----------



## Molle66 (21. Juli 2017)

Hab mir mal einen Neuen Geilen Laufradsatz verbaut.......Hammergeiler Freilaufsound.
Montag werden Sie montiert.Bilder folgen.
Hier mal ein Video zu den Felgen
http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331659202478/aaron-gwin-on-fire-with-no-tyre



 

 

 

 8


----------



## tommi67 (21. Juli 2017)

Na dann mal viel Spaß damit.
Felgen die den Reifen nicht halten .Geil.


----------



## BN_Nik (21. Juli 2017)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß damit.
> Felgen die den Reifen nicht halten .Geil.


... sorry aber das ist wirklich ein völlig nutzloser Kommentar. Als ob DT nicht wüsste wie ein Felgenhorn zu designen ist.
Wenn der Reifen erstmal platt ist, fliegt er dir von jeder Felge.
Zahllose EWS Piloten benutzen die Felge, dann kann Sie ja wohl kaum so schlecht sein.
Ich habe Sie mir auch ans Hinterrad gebaut, bisher top, ließ sich super aufbauen. Vorne werde ich aber die EX 511 nehmen.

Zurück zum Thema: geiler LRS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi67 (22. Juli 2017)

Das ist sicherlich ein Spitzen-LRS der auch noch super Aussieht.Ich finde allerdings die Auswahl des Filmchens im Zusammenhang mit der Vorstellungen der eigenen neuen 
Rädern na ja sagen wir mal nicht so schlau ausgewählt oder wolltest Du uns damit noch was anderes mitteilen ?

Ironie erkennen ist die Kunst und nicht alles gepostete persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Kero81 (22. Juli 2017)

Es sind am Angang auch ein paar andere Marken vertreten, aber der großteil bin ich mit meinem Swoop!


----------



## semd7rb7gnsh (22. Juli 2017)

Mein Swoop. Heute Osternohe besucht. Erstes mal Downhill. Vorher mit meinem Slide nicht riskiert. Macht Spaß ohne Ende aber nen Neck brace brauche ich schon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem Pixel mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_H (22. Juli 2017)

Jeder sollte eine Eagle haben... [emoji2]


----------



## SuntouristDreck (23. Juli 2017)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Jeder sollte eine Eagle haben... [emoji2]


Jeder sollte das Geld für eine Eagle bekommen


----------



## Toni_H (23. Juli 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Jeder sollte das Geld für eine Eagle bekommen


Naja die 329 € gehen schon. Man muss ja noch den Erlös der alten Teile abziehen. Also bleiben viel 150 € stehen.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (23. Juli 2017)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Naja die 329 € gehen schon. Man muss ja noch den Erlös der alten Teile abziehen. Also bleiben viel 150 € stehen.


Bin im Moment blank.


----------



## Molle66 (24. Juli 2017)

Hier mal die Bilder vom fertigen Umbau.


----------



## hardtails (24. Juli 2017)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Naja die 329 € gehen schon. Man muss ja noch den Erlös der alten Teile abziehen. Also bleiben viel 150 € stehen.


schönrechnen nennt man das....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (24. Juli 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> schönrechnen nennt man das....


Was man nicht alles macht... Aber es ist ja auch so. [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2017)

Oldschool Ranzslide in Action


----------



## Cube_Heinz (24. Juli 2017)

"too old to rock'n roll, but to young to die" (für die älteren unter uns)

sehr coole Gegend in der Du da wohnst 
Grüße Chris


----------



## Airigh (30. Juli 2017)

Wieder mal mit dem Slide im Wienerwald unterwegs 

 

 - traumhafte Runde!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (30. Juli 2017)

Wieder mal mit dem Slide 160 in Finale Ligure unterwegs


----------



## divzeploe (1. August 2017)

Damit schraeg's Slide nicht als einziges die 26"er Fahne hochhält und nicht immer nur mitlese.

Heute morgen im schönen Grenzwald zwischen Brüggen am niederrhein und Swalmen in den Niederlanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (2. August 2017)

Mal wieder ein Slide 160 8SE






Cheersron


----------



## tommi67 (3. August 2017)

Hier mal eine Impression von meiner Feierabendrunde.V.G. Thomas


----------



## Toni_H (3. August 2017)

Der Adler ist gelandet... Toll


----------



## paccostar (4. August 2017)

Swooporama über Willingen.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (4. August 2017)

paccostar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 630463 Swooporama über Willingen.


Geile Farbe


----------



## luftschaukel (10. August 2017)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Hier mal die Bilder vom fertigen Umbau.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 627119 Anhang anzeigen 627120 Anhang anzeigen 627121 Anhang anzeigen 627122



Was ist das für Kettenstreben Schutz?


----------



## SuntouristDreck (10. August 2017)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Was ist das für Kettenstreben Schutz?


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...szb0Qy3hh-AHhXpij_dTG9_W7i8moH3saAqK6EALw_wcB
Hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert


----------



## siebenacht (11. August 2017)

paccostar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 630463 Swooporama über Willingen.


Krasse Spacertürme.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (11. August 2017)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Krasse Spacertürme.


Ich fahr keinen Spacer. Bist du jetzt stolz auf mich?


----------



## Epictetus (22. August 2017)

Swoop 170 10.0 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (22. August 2017)

Swoop 175 @Work


----------



## siebenacht (23. August 2017)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 636142
> 
> Swoop 170 10.0 2016


Respekt!!
Gruß 78


----------



## sgclimber (24. August 2017)




----------



## siebenacht (24. August 2017)

Sieht aus wie St. Andreasberg.


----------



## sgclimber (24. August 2017)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie St. Andreasberg.



Richtig erkannt.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (25. August 2017)

Ist dir der Sattel bei dieser Neigung nicht völlig im Weg @sgclimber ?
Oder ist die Nase verbogen?


----------



## sgclimber (25. August 2017)

Braaaap schrieb:


> Ist dir der Sattel bei dieser Neigung nicht völlig im Weg @sgclimber ?
> Oder ist die Nase verbogen?


Hmm... verbogen ist nix, und im Weg ist mir der Sattel auch überhaupt nicht. Evtl. täuscht die Perspektive im Bild etwas? Wie sollte er denn stehen?


----------



## Toni_H (25. August 2017)

Naja ein bisschen weit nach unten geneigt scheint er wirklich zu sein.


----------



## sgclimber (25. August 2017)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Naja ein bisschen weit nach unten geneigt scheint er wirklich zu sein.


Hmm... eigentlich ist der Sattel leicht nach hinten geneigt... Naja egal, so wie er eingestellt ist komm ich super zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2017)

Nit quatschen ! Bilda


----------



## Bochumscasual (26. August 2017)

Heute gings mal in den Osten von München


----------



## Deleted246626 (29. August 2017)

Radon ZR Race 9.0 SE

Die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Bike:
Weitmarer Holz - Hattingen Ruhraue bis Essen-Horst und über Wattenscheid zurück


----------



## SuntouristDreck (29. August 2017)

Emer9ency schrieb:


> Radon ZR Race 9.0 SE
> 
> Die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Bike:
> Weitmarer Holz - Hattingen Ruhraue bis Essen-Horst und über Wattenscheid zurück
> ...


Das 9.0 SE ist echt ein extrem geiles Bike für den Preis. Schade, dass mein Vater keinen Bock auf weiße Rahmen hat, er möchte sich bald ein Mountain Bike holen


----------



## Bochumscasual (30. August 2017)

Schöne Heimat @Emer9ency


----------



## Deleted246626 (30. August 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Das 9.0 SE ist echt ein extrem geiles Bike für den Preis. Schade, dass mein Vater keinen Bock auf weiße Rahmen hat, er möchte sich bald ein Mountain Bike holen



Ich finde den weißen Rahmen geil. Das Bike macht richtig Bock



Bochumscasual schrieb:


> Schöne Heimat @Emer9ency



Ja manche wissen garnicht wie schön es bei uns im Ruhrpott ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter1304 (1. September 2017)

ZR Race 8.0 / 27.5"


----------



## luftschaukel (1. September 2017)

Nach viel schwitzen und Recherche ist mein erstes selber zusammengebautes Bike fertig. 
Leider nicht für mich, sondern für Sohnemann. [emoji6]


Den Rahmen habe ich günstig gebraucht und ohne Anbauteile erstanden. 
Vor dem Zusammenbau habe ich noch alle Lager erneuert. 

Radon Swoop 175 BJ2013 Gr. S
Gabel: RS Lyrik RC2DH
Dämpfer: Fox Float CTD Kashima
Steuersatz: oben Cane Crek 40er, unten Arcos AI 52
Antrieb/Bremse: Zee komplett
Laufräder: Sixpack Racing Kamikaze
Vorbau: Spank Spike 35mm
Lenker: Spank Spike 777 (auf 690mm gekürzt)
Sattelstütze: Easton
Sattel: SGD Jr. 
Pedale: Azonic


Lt Junior macht das Bike mächtig Spaß! [emoji6]












Eure Meinung?


----------



## Toni_H (3. September 2017)

Der wird sich freuen. Hauptsache er weiß es zu schätzen.


----------



## timslide (6. September 2017)

Swoop 170
Österreich Trip. Foto ist aus Gerlos. Kann ich nur empfehlen dort mal zu biken.


----------



## stefan86199 (6. September 2017)

Das gute alte Swoop 175 bedeckt mit heimischem Matsch... nachdem ich mich das dritte mal seit meinem Umzug aufraffen konnte das Mountainbike statt das Rennrad zu benutzen, aber Oberschwaben ist was Trails angeht einfach auffallend langweilig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2017)




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Schöner Film, Hubert! Und eine tolle Gegend. 

Eine Frage: Die Musik, ist die aus "Spritz in den Eimer, du Luder, Teil 5" oder aus Teil 6?


----------



## Toni_H (7. September 2017)

Ich denke Teil 6...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Auf jeden Fall scheinst du viel Zeit zu haben... Strecke testen, hoch fahren und Kamera stellen, runter fahren, hoch fahren und Kamera holen... Das wäre mir nichts


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2017)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Schöner Film, Hubert! Und eine tolle Gegend.
> 
> Eine Frage: Die Musik, ist die aus "Spritz in den Eimer, du Luder, Teil 5" oder aus Teil 6?



So ungefähr .... 4 Fäuste gegen Rio meine ich wärs gewesen 



Toni_H schrieb:


> Ich denke Teil 6...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Auf jeden Fall scheinst du viel Zeit zu haben... Strecke testen, hoch fahren und Kamera stellen, runter fahren, hoch fahren und Kamera holen... Das wäre mir nichts



Ja ist schon aufwendig. Wollte sowas auch eigentlich jeden Monat mal machen um am Ende das Jahres eine Art "Jahresrückblick" zu haben. Habe aber schon einen Monat geschludert weil einfach kein Bock. Ich rechne im Schnitt 1h mehr pro Tour für so ein Filmchen. Schon heftig für gerade mal 3 Minuten Video. Egal ... Hauptsache  kommt was lustiges raus am Ende


----------



## tommi67 (9. September 2017)

Hallo Hubert
Erstmal Glückwunsch zum toll gemachten Film.Im allgemein bist du ja hier im Forum sehr aktiv.
Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen das bei dir in Steilstücken die Gabel auf Block geht.
Soll das so sein?Ich und auch alle meine Kumpels fahren mit etwas mehr progression.
Viele Grüße Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2017)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert
> Erstmal Glückwunsch zum toll gemachten Film.Im allgemein bist du ja hier im Forum sehr aktiv.
> Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen das bei dir in Steilstücken die Gabel auf Block geht.
> Soll das so sein?Ich und auch alle meine Kumpels fahren mit etwas mehr progression.
> Viele Grüße Thomas



Hei Thomas. Darüber hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt so wirklich keine Gedanken gemacht. Schraube zwar gern selber am Bike aber ein Fahrwerksexperte bin ich keiner. Hatte die Gabel zum Jahreswechsel noch im Service. Sie ist auch nicht mehr die frisches,  die Dämpferkartusche funktioniert nicht mehr so 100%, die CTD Verstellung ist tot. Ich komme bisher mit der Gabel überall runter wo ich mir zutraue zu fahren. Klar ginge das wahrscheinlich mit ner bessern Gabel geschmeidiger aber dann lohnt sich wohl eher gleich ein neues Bike. Weiss auch nicht ob mir sone gebrauchte Pike oder 34er Fox besser käme. Da ich auch nicht der leichteste bin fahre ich natürlich auch den entsprechenden Druck in der Gabel. Aber für hilfreiche Tips bin ich natürlich immer dankbar.


----------



## tommi67 (9. September 2017)

Bin gerade selbst unterwegs bei mir an der Lahn.Das Gelände ist ähnlich wie bei dir.
Enge Kehren im steile Schiefergestein.Und siehe da der Silikonring ist ganz oben.Also Entwarnung muss wohl dann so sein. Die Gabeln scheinen ja im richtig Steilen alle aufzutauchen.
Dir noch viel Spaß
Thomas


----------



## luftschaukel (10. September 2017)

Junior war mit seinem Swoop 175 das erste mal auf dem Hometrail unterwegs. 
SICK! [emoji6]


----------



## SuntouristDreck (11. September 2017)

andrewam schrieb:


> Am besten reinigen und dann mit Montagepaste montieren. Da bewegt sich nichts mehr


Sorry, dass ich jetzt so unfassbar spät antworte, aber ich habe jetzt eine SuperLock2 von Syntace am Rad, die Sattelstütze mit Montagepaste montiert und der Mist sinkt immer noch ein.  Das habe ich allerdigs vor einiger Zeit gemacht, evtl. sollte ich das nochmal machen.


----------



## fred-star (11. September 2017)

Auch hier nochmal meins Slide 160 9.0HD 2016 mit Mt7 203/180er Scheiben und einer Sram Eagle GX. Für mich das perfekte Bike was mich absolut überzeugt hat.

P.s. Leider bekomme ich das Bild nicht groß reingeladen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (12. September 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber für hilfreiche Tips bin ich natürlich immer dankbar.



Na hallo, mein Slide!  Schön zu sehen, das noch Andere mit dem Oldtimer unterwegs sind...

Die Fox habe ich damals sofort ausgebaut und durch eine Sektor Coil ersetzt. Selbige musste später einer Mattoc mit IRT weichen. Lohnt sich, damit ballert das Slide deutlich souveräner über Wurzelteppiche.


----------



## loorider (15. September 2017)

Hey! Hier mein neues Swoop 170 7.0 
Upgrade auf Conti Baron/Trailking Reifen, Easton Havoc Lenker, Fast Suspension Compression Kit für die Yari. Weitere Nachrüstungen folgen mit der Zeit. Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Teil!


----------



## kurvenreich (18. September 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, postet doch einfach mal aktuelle Pics von euren Radon Bikes!


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. September 2017)

Froschie durfte mit der Mattoc im Dreck spielen. Und nach 4 Jahren hat BikeDiscount nun einen farblich passenden Dreckfänger im Sortiment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (21. September 2017)

Dann hier auch noch meinen Frosch: Damals frisch nach dem Umbau, daher auch so sauber.





@schraeg : Als unsere Slides rauskamen gab es zeitgleich einen Rückruf von Fox bezüglich CTD. Hatte meine damals sofort eingeschickt und dann verkauft.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. September 2017)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @schraeg : Als unsere Slides rauskamen gab es zeitgleich einen Rückruf von Fox bezüglich CTD. Hatte meine damals sofort eingeschickt und dann verkauft.



Hab meine immer noch drin, hatte damals auch den Rückruf gemacht  CTD funktioniert nicht mehr, fahre nur noch in der offenen Stellung, geht auch. Irgendwann ... wenn die mal ganz fritte ist hol ich mir auch watt anderes ... vielleicht auch sone Peik 

Is das ne Blackspire KeFü ?


----------



## Keks_nascher (22. September 2017)

Ja, Blackspire Stinger.


----------



## rudi23 (22. September 2017)

nix neues, aber noch immer zufrieden.
zr team only.  2008
skeen			 2012


----------



## aerofun (22. September 2017)

Zur Einstimmung ...  ... ... ... ne, vergesst des ganz schnell wieder! Auf nen goldenen Herbst!!


----------



## Kero81 (25. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2017)

*++++ EILMELDUNG: 4 Schwerverletzte bei Mountainbiketour in der Eifel ++++*

Zu einer wilden Rangelei kam es gestern am heiligen Berg in der Eifel. 5 Mountainbiker hatten diesen erklommen und während einer Pause eskalierte ein Streit um ein Mountainbike der Marke Radon. Grund ist wohl die zunehmende Knappheit an Mountainbikes mit 26 Zoll Reifenmaß. Wurden Fahrer eines solchen Mountainbikes noch vor wenigen Jahren belächelt so gelten diese Bikes heute als echte Rarität und Exklusivität. Die Gängigen Modelle mit 27,5 und 29 Zoll Reifen sorgen immer wieder für Verdruss bei den Bikern. Leider konnten auch die Neuentwicklungen nicht die fahrerischen Defizite ausgleichen und somit kam es immer wieder zu stolpereien auf den Trails. Die Nachfrage nach wendigen 26ern stieg die letzten Jahre daher rasant in die Höhe. Der Guide, ein gewisser Hubert H. aus K. bei M. in der Eifel versuchte noch zu schlichten doch leider wollte keiner der Endurohipster zurückstecken. Daraufhin fügten sich die vier Aspiranten schwerste Verletzungen zu. Der Guide wusste sich nicht anders zu helfen als die Polizei aus dem Ortsnahen Hengäsch zur Hilfe zu rufen. Die Aspiranten wurden sofort Notärztlich versorgt und sind mittlerweile wieder wohlauf. Der Landesinnenminister erwägt ein Bittgesuch bei der Bikeindustrie wieder 26 Zoll Bikes zu produzieren




_Skandal am heiligen Berg_​


----------



## Freeeezer (3. Oktober 2017)

Ein bisschen mehr Farbe in Spiel gebracht:


----------



## Kero81 (4. Oktober 2017)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Farbe in Spiel gebracht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 649768
> 
> ...


welche magura isn das? hast du die lackiert?!


----------



## Freeeezer (4. Oktober 2017)

Sind MT5-Sättel, hab ich vom originalen schwarz auf das rot umlackiert.


----------



## Airigh (7. Oktober 2017)

Mit dem Slide die Sonne auf der Hameau geniessen!


----------



## Freeeezer (7. Oktober 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dein Foto ist der Gewinner des Contests "schlechtester Software-Bokeh-Effekt aller Zeiten"


----------



## Airigh (7. Oktober 2017)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dein Foto ist der Gewinner des Contests "schlechtester Software-Bokeh-Effekt aller Zeiten"



Am Handy gings nicht besser  Das Display ist so klein


----------



## Freeeezer (7. Oktober 2017)

Doch, einfach original lassen


----------



## Bejak (7. Oktober 2017)

Und das ist mein ZR-Race 9.0 SE.
















 
Hab eine Baumgabelung als Stativ benutzt.


----------



## Airigh (7. Oktober 2017)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> Doch, einfach original lassen


Aber dann hätte ich nichts gewonnen...

Spass beiseite, das ist Original, hab die Einstellung der 2 Linsen nicht deaktiviert gehabt, als ich das Foto aufgenommen hab ;-) Hätte also nur die Blendeneinstellungen nachträglich noch ändern müssen...

Less talk, more pictures!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeezer (8. Oktober 2017)

Airigh schrieb:


> Less talk, more pictures!


Geht klar


----------



## Airigh (8. Oktober 2017)

Trailkrachen am Lindkogel! Eisernes Tor rockt!


----------



## luftschaukel (11. Oktober 2017)

Hab mal das Swoop vom Junior etwas mit Decals gepimpt.... [emoji6]


----------



## Reen272 (11. Oktober 2017)

aerofun schrieb:


> Zur Einstimmung ...  ... ... ... ne, vergesst des ganz schnell wieder! Auf nen goldenen Herbst!!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 646672
> Anhang anzeigen 646668



Hey ich hab ähnliche Bilder mit gleichen bike


----------



## Frickelmaster (12. Oktober 2017)

Da mach ich doch auch mit ;-)


----------



## mk91126 (13. Oktober 2017)




----------



## mk91126 (13. Oktober 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 653303


----------



## Toni_H (13. Oktober 2017)

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (13. Oktober 2017)

mk91126 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 653302



Geiles Bike mit einem nicht minder geilen Fahrwerk! Wie ist das Fox-Fahrwerk im Vergleich zum Original?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk91126 (14. Oktober 2017)

ich habe es so erworben war ein jahr alt - und der Vorbesitzer hatte gute kontakte und die kashima 36 und den float x nachträglich rein... bin somit das slide nie mit dem Rockshox gefahren und habe keine Erfahrung wie es sich fahren würde... bin aber so sehr zufrieden... die high und low stufen einstellung ist echt genial


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (14. Oktober 2017)

Klasse! Glück muss man haben.


----------



## Remux (14. Oktober 2017)




----------



## ron101 (15. Oktober 2017)

Slide 160 8SE


----------



## mk91126 (16. Oktober 2017)

oh cool... serfaus... hast ja echt schönes wetter erwischt - jetztt am WE? strada del sol - die beste strecke dort
omg hätte ich jetzt lust darauf


----------



## ron101 (16. Oktober 2017)

@mk91126 
Yeah war die ganze Woche dort am shreden.
Am Weekend hatte es mir zu viele Leute gehabt, da bin ich zum Wandern gegangen ;-)






Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aerofun (16. Oktober 2017)

... HD's ohne Ende ... fällt aber auch iwie auf die Lackierung/Parts  Selbst als ich letzte Woche von Finale heim bin.
Auf der AB, Gegenfahrbahn, ... subjektive Wahrnehmung ne 



Reen272 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 652781 Anhang anzeigen 652782
> 
> Hey ich hab ähnliche Bilder mit gleichen bike





Frickelmaster schrieb:


> Da mach ich doch auch mit ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 652966



Apropos Finale >>> Swoop im Urlaub


----------



## fissenid (17. Oktober 2017)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende



Eigenbau bzgl. des Antriebes?
GX??


----------



## Toni_H (17. Oktober 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Eigenbau bzgl. des Antriebes?
> GX??


Ja das war mein Werk. 
War aber im Grunde nicht viel Aufwand.
Neues Lager für GXP eingepresst, Freilaufkörper getauscht, Schaltung montiert. Von Trickstuff gab es noch den passenden Matchmaker für die I-spec 2 Schelle der XT Bremse auf den Sram Schalthebel.


----------



## siebenacht (17. Oktober 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Slide 160 8SE


Respekt!!


----------



## der_raubfisch (19. Oktober 2017)

Ein Schnappschuss vom Wochenende! Spaß macht das Rad wirklich, auch wenn ich die Gabel einschicken werde.


----------



## Airigh (22. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal das schöne Herbstwetter geniessen...


----------



## fissenid (22. Oktober 2017)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Ein Schnappschuss vom Wochenende! Spaß macht das Rad wirklich, auch wenn ich die Gabel einschicken werde.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 655463


Welche "Satteltasche" ist das?


----------



## der_raubfisch (23. Oktober 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Welche "Satteltasche" ist das?



Die ist von Ortlieb.


----------



## der_raubfisch (23. Oktober 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Welche "Satteltasche" ist das?



Die ist von Ortlieb.


----------



## ryder71 (25. Oktober 2017)

....good old slide!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cybeth (27. Oktober 2017)

ZR 7


----------



## jetzi2002 (29. Oktober 2017)

Radon Swoop 175


----------



## hansurf (9. November 2017)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 657310
> 
> ....good old slide!


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## fobee (9. November 2017)

Skeen 120 2016 beim "Trailriding", obwohl es da noch gar nicht "Trail" hieß...


----------



## rudi23 (9. November 2017)

skeen...


----------



## Naffy (9. November 2017)

Skeen Trail 2017


----------



## hesc (9. November 2017)

Echt cool was mein Slide so her gibt...


----------



## Freeeezer (9. November 2017)

Swoop 170 im mehr oder weniger erstmalig richtigen Einsatz:


----------



## fissenid (10. November 2017)

Naffy schrieb:


> Skeen Trail 2017



Ungewöhnliche Optik mi dem "riesen" Riser....
Und das Rahmendesign ist auch "Eigenbau" oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryder71 (11. November 2017)

hansurf schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


Zur Zeit hängt's im Keller - Gabelservice, Buchsentausch und ev. Update auf 1x11.


----------



## Naffy (12. November 2017)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ungewöhnliche Optik mi dem "riesen" Riser....
> Und das Rahmendesign ist auch "Eigenbau" oder????



Jo das Design der Decals am Rahmen hab ich am PC entworfen..
Riser höhe wurde jetzt halbiert und die Aufkleber mehr "Stealth" gewählt. Nur noch einen ton heller als die Rahmenfarbe. Vorher 10 töne heller. Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2017)

*Oldschool 26er Slide .. da Froschn in da Rureifel























*​


----------



## TurboTobi (20. Dezember 2017)

Bilder ausm Herbsturlaub in Wales.


----------



## Alex22085 (29. Dezember 2017)

Swoop 170 9.0


----------



## luftschaukel (29. Dezember 2017)

Junior hat sein Swoop heute auch Artgerecht bewegt! [emoji6][emoji1360]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen

ich stelle jetzt auch mal mein Slide 9.0 2016 vor.







Wie ihr sehen könnt fehlen ein paar Teile, das liegt daran das ich es gerade umbaue auf folgende Teile.

- Truvativ Descendant Kurbel
- Sram GX Eagle 1x12
- DT Swiss XD Freilauf
- Sram GXP Innenlager
- Sram Guide RS Bremse
- Ergon SMC3 Comp Sattel
- One Up Components Comp Plattformpedale
- One Up Components Chain Guide High Direct Mount Kettenführung
- Dämpfer Umbau auf Debon Air
- Schwalbe Magic Mary und Hans Dampf Addix Soft

Leider haben einige Teile eine etwas längere Lieferzeit. Trotzdem hoffe ich das Ende Januar alles da ist damit ich wieder fahren kann. Im Sommer habe ich vor zum UCI Downhill WC nach Leogang oder Lenzerheide zu fahren und auch selbst dort ein paar gemütliche Touren zu fahren, ich muss mich nur mal schlau machen wo es schöner ist bzw. vielleicht könnt ihr mir da Tipps geben?!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Ulmener Jungferweiher und dem Ulmener Maar


----------



## stfu81 (18. Januar 2018)

Radon ZR Race von 2012
Neu gepulvert und aufgebaut Januar 2018


----------



## Toni_H (24. Januar 2018)

Die Sommervorbereitungen für den Renner sind abgeschlossen...
- neue Ovale Kettenblätter von AbsolutBlack
- neuer Carbon Lenker von Syntace
- neue Carbon Laufräder von Reynolds

7,65 kg inkl. Pedale und Flachenhalter


----------



## V.Finch (24. Januar 2018)

Rollout bei Traumwetter: Skeen 29 10.0


----------



## mk91126 (26. Januar 2018)




----------



## cemetery (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## Radon13507 (4. Februar 2018)

Mahlzeit, ich habe ein Radon ZR Team 6.0


----------



## stfu81 (4. Februar 2018)

Radon13507 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich habe ein Radon ZR Team 6.0


Die hintere Bremsleitung liegt etwas komisch


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2018)

Radon13507 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich habe ein Radon ZR Team 6.0



Du solltest die hintere Bremsleitung kürzen. Das ist absoluter Pfusch (egal wie lange es schon hält).

Sind die Pedale die mitgelieferten ? Dann wären das die Probefahrtpedale. Die halten auf Dauer nicht. Da sollten vernünftige drangebaut werden.


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Februar 2018)

Radon13507 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich habe ein Radon ZR Team 6.0


Bremsleitung bitte kürzen und im Baumarkt schwarze Kabelbinder kaufen  Ist der Rahmen zu groß oder warum ist der Sattel zu tief?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni_H (4. Februar 2018)

So hat doch niemals Radon das Rad ausgeliefert oder?


----------



## Radon13507 (4. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Du solltest die hintere Bremsleitung kürzen. Das ist absoluter Pfusch (egal wie lange es schon hält).
> 
> Sind die Pedale die mitgelieferten ? Dann wären das die Probefahrtpedale. Die halten auf Dauer nicht. Da sollten vernünftige drangebaut werden.


Ja da hast du Recht, dass mit der Bremsleitungen hinten ist echt doof nur wusste ich nicht wie ich sie anders verlegen soll aber ich werde sie die Tage nochmals kürzen. Nein das Fahrrad kam ohne Pedalen dass sind Plattform Pedalen aus einem harten Kunststoff mir ging es da mehr um das Gewicht im Verhältnis zum Preis.


----------



## Radon13507 (4. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> So hat doch niemals Radon das Rad ausgeliefert oder?


Hey, nein ich habe bisher die Griffe, Bremsscheiben, Bremse und sie Pedalen ersetzt.


----------



## Radon13507 (4. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Bremsleitung bitte kürzen und im Baumarkt schwarze Kabelbinder kaufen  Ist der Rahmen zu groß oder warum ist der Sattel zu tief?


Ja wird alles die Tage erledigt. Hatte die Bremse getauscht und leider keine schwarzen. Und die Sache mit dem Sattel liegt an meiner Größe


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2018)

Ist das dann schon der kleinste Rahmen passend zu Deiner Größe ? Oder wirst Du noch wachsen und hast vorausschauend gekauft ?


----------



## SkeenRider (4. Februar 2018)

Radon13507 schrieb:


> Ja wird alles die Tage erledigt. Hatte die Bremse getauscht und leider keine schwarzen. Und die Sache mit dem Sattel liegt an meiner Größe



Also wenn das der kleinsten Rahmen ist dann bist du aber ganz schön klein, ansonsten würde ich mal sagen das der Rahmen viel zu groß ist


----------



## Radon13507 (5. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Also wenn das der kleinsten Rahmen ist dann bist du aber ganz schön klein, ansonsten würde ich mal sagen das der Rahmen viel zu groß ist




Weiss jetzt nicht wo das Problem sein soll? Vielleicht fahre ich auch einfach nur gern so. Wenn der Sattel das höchste Teil am Bike ist dann sieht das 3 Mal schlimmer aus. Und laut Tabelle ist der Rahmen genau für meine Größe.


----------



## Radon13507 (5. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist das dann schon der kleinste Rahmen passend zu Deiner Größe ? Oder wirst Du noch wachsen und hast vorausschauend gekauft ?


Der Rahmen ist für meine Größe laut dieser Tabelle mit Schrittlänge.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (5. Februar 2018)

Radon13507 schrieb:


> Wenn der Sattel das höchste Teil am Bike ist dann sieht das 3 Mal schlimmer aus.


Ich glaube, ich bin etwas seltsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (5. Februar 2018)

Radon13507 schrieb:


> Weiss jetzt nicht wo das Problem sein soll? Vielleicht fahre ich auch einfach nur gern so. Wenn der Sattel das höchste Teil am Bike ist dann sieht das 3 Mal schlimmer aus. Und laut Tabelle ist der Rahmen genau für meine Größe.



Guck dir hier mal die letzten 10 - 15 Bilder an wie da der Sattel im Verhältnis zum Lenker und Rahmen steht und dann guckst du es mal bei dir an. Ich bezweifle das dass der richtige Rahmen zu deiner Größe sein soll,  ich kann mich aber natürlich auch irren. Sieht nur sehr komisch aus wenn ich mir alle anderen Bilder hier betrachte. Egal es soll jeder Fahren wie er es für richtig hält und wie jeder am besten für sich klar kommt


----------



## SkeenRider (5. Februar 2018)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin etwas seltsam



Ich glaube dann sind hier sehr sehr viele seltsam


----------



## Toni_H (5. Februar 2018)

Mach mal ein Bild von Dir auf dem Rad


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2018)

Irre ich oder steht oben "ZEIGT HER EURE RADONS!" ?
Hat man ja eher den Eindruck das mutiert zum Kaffekränzchen hier  

ALSO HER MIT DEN BILDERN, NIX QUATSCHEN


----------



## woodyrp2007 (5. Februar 2018)

Da wird der Begriff "Kettenantrieb" tatsächlich neu definiert ....

Nur bergauf möchte ich das Ding nicht treten wollen


----------



## Radon13507 (5. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild von Dir auf dem Rad


Noin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon13507 (5. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Guck dir hier mal die letzten 10 - 15 Bilder an wie da der Sattel im Verhältnis zum Lenker und Rahmen steht und dann guckst du es mal bei dir an. Ich bezweifle das dass der richtige Rahmen zu deiner Größe sein soll,  ich kann mich aber natürlich auch irren. Sieht nur sehr komisch aus wenn ich mir alle anderen Bilder hier betrachte. Egal es soll jeder Fahren wie er es für richtig hält und wie jeder am besten für sich klar kommt




Ne ich mach das nur damit hier welche was zu nörgeln haben


----------



## Radon13507 (5. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann sind hier sehr sehr viele seltsam


Ja aber dein Bike lässt ja darauf schließen dass du sehr groß bist. Ich finde diese Art von Bikes mit XXL Rahmen und Sattel auf 5m halt nicht schön.


----------



## Toni_H (5. Februar 2018)

Ein Sattel muss aber mindestens 5 - 7 cm raus schauen. Sonst ist er definitiv zu klein


----------



## Radon13507 (5. Februar 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Ein Sattel muss aber mindestens 5 - 7 cm raus schauen. Sonst ist er definitiv zu klein


Ich glaube kaum dass etwas ,,muss'' denn das steht nirgends. Jeder hat ein anderes Ideal. Das ist so als würde man hier über Autos reden.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2018)

was ist das denn für eine rahmengröße und was hast du für eine schrittlänge ?

die einzustellende sattelhöhe berechnet sich in der regel mit schrittlänge * 0.885.
die sattelhöhe wird dann mit dem zollstock von tretlagermitte bis oberkante sattel gemessen.

das ist echt alles nur gut und nett gemeint.


----------



## siebenacht (5. Februar 2018)

Ich globe, Radon13507 verar$cht Euch!

Radon Swoop in Äktschen:



Gruß 78


----------



## SkeenRider (5. Februar 2018)

Radon13507 schrieb:


> Ja aber dein Bike lässt ja darauf schließen dass du sehr groß bist. Ich finde diese Art von Bikes mit XXL Rahmen und Sattel auf 5m halt nicht schön.



Ich glaube du verstehst das ganze System nicht wirklich! Ich bin nicht sonderlich Groß (1,83m) und ich hab ein 20 Zoll Rahmen der perfekt passt. Aber ich sag ja es soll jeder Fahren wie er am besten zurecht kommt!!


----------



## SkeenRider (5. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Irre ich oder steht oben "ZEIGT HER EURE RADONS!" ?
> Hat man ja eher den Eindruck das mutiert zum Kaffekränzchen hier
> 
> ALSO HER MIT DEN BILDERN, NIX QUATSCHEN



Wo ist das Bild entstanden? Du kommst auch aus der Eifel oder?


----------



## Radon13507 (5. Februar 2018)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich globe, Radon13507 verar$cht Euch!
> 
> Radon Swoop in Äktschen:
> Anhang anzeigen 693612
> Gruß 78


Wie kommst du denn auf diese absurde Idee?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2018)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich globe, Radon13507 verar$cht Euch!
> 
> Radon Swoop in Äktschen:
> Anhang anzeigen 693612
> Gruß 78



Dat nenn ich mal ne Wurzel 



SkeenRider schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild entstanden? Du kommst auch aus der Eifel oder?



Ja Eifel, genauer gesagt Truppenübungsplatz Schavener Heide ...ca 10km südlich von Euskirchen

So siehts da aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogg (5. Februar 2018)

Das ist mein ZR Race 29er:


----------



## dominusnoctae (5. Februar 2018)

Ich hab aktuell auch ein ZR Team 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Mal sehen was so als nächstes kommt... Musste erst mal schauen ob Mountainbiken was für mich ist


----------



## SkeenRider (10. Februar 2018)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut.

Mein Slide ist nun fertig für die Saison 2018. Seid November 2017 hing mein Slide am Montageständer. Grund dafür war das einige Teile eine Zeitlang nicht Lieferbar waren und einige Teile auch noch nicht zu Bestellen gab. Die Ausstattung ist zwar etwas Sram lastig geworden aber genau so wollte ich es auch. Klingt verrückt aber ich bin kein Fan von Material Mix am Fahrrad ( Shimano Schaltung Sram Bremse usw... ). Ich hatte mir mehrer Optionen überlegt, Shimano Schaltung behalten und auf das One Up 50er Ritzel umbauen ( War mir dann auch zu viel Material Mix) oder gleich die GX Eagle holen?! Ich hab mich dann für die GX Eagle entschieden da ich auch mit der Magura Bremse unzufrieden war. Da bot es sich direkt an auf eine Sram Guide RS umzusteigen. Ein breiterer Lenker und ein Kürzerer Vorbau musste auch her nur welchen? Eigentlich hatte ich mich für eine Race Face Lenker und Race Face Vorbau entschieden doch dann kam die gute Nachricht das es von Truvativ ein 35er Vorbau und ein 35er 800 mm Alu Lenker raus kommt. Der Lenker und Vorbau waren erst ab mitte Januar Bestellbar, also musste ich darauf auch warten. Nachdem jetzt nach und nach alle Teile angekommen sind ist es endlich Fertig. Die Saison kann losgehen ( Wenn das Wetter mal mit spielen würde in der Eifel ). Ich denk das ich jetzt ein Slide habe mit einer guten soliden Ausstattung zu einem guten Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt mit meinem Slide und dem schön aufgeräumten Cockpit


----------



## EnduroDriverAT (10. Februar 2018)

Wollte mal fragen ob die Swoop 170 9.0 Benutzer zufrieden sind und wie es sich im Vergleich zum Spindrift schlägt? 
Bilder wären sehr interessant


----------



## Wilyfox85 (10. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider darf man fragen warum du mit den Magura bremsen unzufrieden warst? 

Cooles bike!


----------



## SkeenRider (10. Februar 2018)

Wilyfox85 schrieb:


> SkeenRider darf man fragen warum du mit den Magura bremsen unzufrieden warst?
> 
> Cooles bike!



Die Ergonomie lag mir nicht, das verwendete  Material ( Ich hab 1x die Schraube der Schelle anscheinend zu feste gezogen da hat es das Gehäuse gesprengt ) und mir ist ständig ein Kolben fest gegangen. Jetzt versuche ich mein Glück mit der Sram Guide RS.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> ( Wenn das Wetter mal mit spielen würde in der Eifel ).



Du bist aber anscheinend tiefer bzw. höher in der Eifel als ich ... so viel weisses Zeug liegt bei uns nicht mehr.
Heute hats wieder einiges dahingerafft. Am Donenrstag sahs noch so aus:


----------



## Wilyfox85 (10. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Die Ergonomie lag mir nicht, das verwendete  Material ( Ich hab 1x die Schraube der Schelle anscheinend zu feste gezogen da hat es das Gehäuse gesprengt ) und mir ist ständig ein Kolben fest gegangen. Jetzt versuche ich mein Glück mit der Sram Guide RS.





Das ist schlecht! bin mal gespannt ob ich mehr glück hab mit der magura. dann hoffen wir mal das du mit deiner Sram mehr Freude hast!!! LG


----------



## SkeenRider (10. Februar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Du bist aber anscheinend tiefer bzw. höher in der Eifel als ich ... so viel weisses Zeug liegt bei uns nicht mehr.
> Heute hats wieder einiges dahingerafft. Am Donenrstag sahs noch so aus:



Bei dir ist ja Traumhaftes Wetter, da wäre ich auch was gefahren. Ich wohne 485 m ü. NHN. Hier ist noch alles Weiß es ist Kalt und Windig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatSiebi (10. Februar 2018)

Mein Slide 160 custom, 22“


 
neuer Sattel+ Griffe


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Was lange währt wird endlich gut.
> 
> Mein Slide ist nun fertig für die Saison 2018. Seid November 2017 hing mein Slide am Montageständer. Grund dafür war das einige Teile eine Zeitlang nicht Lieferbar waren und einige Teile auch noch nicht zu Bestellen gab. Die Ausstattung ist zwar etwas Sram lastig geworden aber genau so wollte ich es auch. Klingt verrückt aber ich bin kein Fan von Material Mix am Fahrrad ( Shimano Schaltung Sram Bremse usw... ). Ich hatte mir mehrer Optionen überlegt, Shimano Schaltung behalten und auf das One Up 50er Ritzel umbauen ( War mir dann auch zu viel Material Mix) oder gleich die GX Eagle holen?! Ich hab mich dann für die GX Eagle entschieden da ich auch mit der Magura Bremse unzufrieden war. Da bot es sich direkt an auf eine Sram Guide RS umzusteigen. Ein breiterer Lenker und ein Kürzerer Vorbau musste auch her nur welchen? Eigentlich hatte ich mich für eine Race Face Lenker und Race Face Vorbau entschieden doch dann kam die gute Nachricht das es von Truvativ ein 35er Vorbau und ein 35er 800 mm Alu Lenker raus kommt. Der Lenker und Vorbau waren erst ab mitte Januar Bestellbar, also musste ich darauf auch warten. Nachdem jetzt nach und nach alle Teile angekommen sind ist es endlich Fertig. Die Saison kann losgehen ( Wenn das Wetter mal mit spielen würde in der Eifel ). Ich denk das ich jetzt ein Slide habe mit einer guten soliden Ausstattung zu einem guten Preis Leistungsverhältnis. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Fahrt mit meinem Slide und dem schön aufgeräumten Cockpit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 695602 Anhang anzeigen 695603 Anhang anzeigen 695604 Anhang anzeigen 695605 Anhang anzeigen 695606


Feines Teil!
Jetzt noch andere Gabelaufkleber (Stealth Optik), dann wäre es mMn perfekt!


----------



## SkeenRider (12. Februar 2018)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Feines Teil!
> Jetzt noch andere Gabelaufkleber (Stealth Optik), dann wäre es mMn perfekt!



Danke. Ich denke auch das es jetzt ein feines Teil ist.

Ich hab auch noch weiße Akzente am Lenker, Kurbel, Vorbau usw. von daher passt es auch so ganz gut. Es ist trotzdem mal eine Überlegung wert. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## mk91126 (13. Februar 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Die Ergonomie lag mir nicht, das verwendete  Material ( Ich hab 1x die Schraube der Schelle anscheinend zu feste gezogen da hat es das Gehäuse gesprengt ) und mir ist ständig ein Kolben fest gegangen. Jetzt versuche ich mein Glück mit der Sram Guide RS.


hi, welche magura hatest du drauf... warum hast du nicht gleich die ultimate motiert/gekauft - habe auch die rs drauf - für ein bisschen im wald rum fahren ist sie ok - wenn sie aber heiß läuft zum bsp im bikepark oder längere steile trails verliert sie schnell an Performance

will selbst auf die mt5 diese saison umsteigen...


----------



## SkeenRider (13. Februar 2018)

mk91126 schrieb:


> hi, welche magura hatest du drauf... warum hast du nicht gleich die ultimate motiert/gekauft - habe auch die rs drauf - für ein bisschen im wald rum fahren ist sie ok - wenn sie aber heiß läuft zum bsp im bikepark oder längere steile trails verliert sie schnell an Performance
> 
> will selbst auf die mt5 diese saison umsteigen...



Hallo 

Ich hatte die MT5. An die RS bin ich Sehr sehr günstig gekommen. Wenn die nix taugt wird sie gegen eine Ultimate getauscht. Von der Ergonomie finde ich die RS schonmal wesentlich besser als die MT5.


----------



## SkeenRider (18. Februar 2018)

So die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem Slide für 2018

Bei der Tour war so ziemlich alles dabei. Warm, Kalt, Eisig, Trocken, Matsch, viel Matsch, Schnee, viel Schnee, Eis, ein Maar, ein Weiher, eine Burg, Lamas, Rehe, Enten die versucht haben auf ein zugefrorenen See zu Spazieren, ein Abflug über den Lenker, 4x auf eis weggerutscht. Ich glaube sowas gibt es nur in der Eifel 

Die neuen Teile sind alle perfekt. Die GX Eagle ist ein Traum  Der Truvativ Lenker und Vorbau sind  perfekt und genau richtig für mich. Die One Up Pedale haben enormen Grip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (27. Februar 2018)




----------



## ron101 (1. März 2018)

Mal wieder ein Slide 160 8SE






Cheers
ron


----------



## Toni_H (3. März 2018)

Feines Wetter


----------



## Byleist (4. März 2018)

Nach knapp 20 Jahren Fahrrad - Abstinenz mein Einsteiger Hardtail: ZR Team 7.0. 








Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaiGreene (6. März 2018)

Macht einfach Spaß das Jealous (mit paar kleinen Änderungen versteht sich...)


----------



## Prydz (7. März 2018)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Macht einfach Spaß das Jealous (mit paar kleinen Änderungen versteht sich...)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 704668



Was wurde denn modifiziert?


----------



## KaiGreene (7. März 2018)

MT4 Pumpen gegen Trickstuff Piccola Pumpen.Bremsscheiben vorne jetzt nur noch 160mm statt 180mm.
Vorbau jetzt Syntace Flatforce 77mm 
Lenker BikeAhead "theflat" Carbon 700mm
Serien Felgen DT X1900 (20mm Maulweite) geben DT XR391 (25mm Maulweite)
Sattel jetzt SLR 135g


----------



## MTB-Sippe (9. März 2018)

So langsam wird das Wetter wieder. Freue mich auf die ersten langen Touren mit dem neuen Bike. Noch im Originalzustand, aber die ersten optischen und technischen Anpassungen hab ich schon im Kopf.


----------



## Mick67 (9. März 2018)

Nach Jahren weg von Cube es ist ein *ZR Race 6.0* geworden. Erste Ausfahrt überstanden wird aber noch in einigen Punkten verändert.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (9. März 2018)

MTB-Sippe schrieb:


> So langsam wird das Wetter wieder. Freue mich auf die ersten langen Touren mit dem neuen Bike. Noch im Originalzustand, aber die ersten optischen und technischen Anpassungen hab ich schon im Kopf.



Gabelschaft weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (11. März 2018)

Saisonstart mit unberechenbaren Fahrverhältnissen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2018)

Update für meinen alten Freund den Froschn: Pike eingebaut 
Über 5 Jahre flitzen wir beide nun schon  über die Trails


----------



## Deleted 348981 (20. März 2018)

@schraeg  wozu dient der Strebenschutz auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite?


----------



## sgclimber (20. März 2018)

Ist das nicht einfach die Originalfarbe der Strebe...?


----------



## frx_Bender (20. März 2018)

Ich vermute mal, die Strebe war defekt und er hat nur noch die blaue als Ersatz bekommen..


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (20. März 2018)

die Strebe war bzw. ist der Schwachpunkt bei dieser Modellreihe


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2018)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, die Strebe war defekt und er hat nur noch die blaue als Ersatz bekommen..



Genau  war putt und ne grüne gabs nichtmehr. wollt ich immer mal lackieren finde aber nirgends den Original Farbton, vielleicht kann @Radon-Bikes ja weiterhelfen ? Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch irgendwo in den alten Unterlagen nen Farbcode. Garantie ist eh rum. Oder mal komplett neuer lime Lack drüber


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Genau  war putt und ne grüne gabs nichtmehr. wollt ich immer mal lackieren finde aber nirgends den Original Farbton, vielleicht kann @Radon-Bikes ja weiterhelfen ? Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch irgendwo in den alten Unterlagen nen Farbcode. Garantie ist eh rum. Oder mal komplett neuer lime Lack drüber



Hi,

leider können wir keine Lackstifte anbieten. Die Rahmen werden bereits bei der Produktion nach dem (hier unüblichen) YS-Farbschema produziert/lackiert - eine Umrechnung nach RAL oder Pantone ist hier nicht möglich. Die besten Ergebnisse erhält man bei einer individuellen Anmischung beim örtlichen Lackierer.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2018)

Ja nen Lackstift nützt ja auch nix. Hätte gedacht es gibt nen Farbcod/Nummer ähnlich wie beim PKW. Vielleicht mache ichs ja auch mal komplett neu drüber, dann ists ja egal wenn man nicht den Ton trifft. Danke Dir jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PowerDreamer (20. März 2018)

Hier mein ZR RACE 7.0

War dieses mal auf dem Asphalt unterwegs... Hengesteysee in Hagen


----------



## Kero81 (20. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Genau  war putt und ne grüne gabs nichtmehr. wollt ich immer mal lackieren finde aber nirgends den Original Farbton, vielleicht kann @Radon-Bikes ja weiterhelfen ? Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch irgendwo in den alten Unterlagen nen Farbcode. Garantie ist eh rum. Oder mal komplett neuer lime Lack drüber


Waaaas?! Ich finde das passt super zum Bike. Alos mir gefällts, finde den Hobel schick! =)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2018)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Waaaas?! Ich finde das passt super zum Bike. Alos mir gefällts, finde den Hobel schick! =)



Ja den Farbon würd ich ja auch beibehalten wollen

So back to basic, Gallerie:


----------



## SkeenRider (21. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Update für meinen alten Freund den Froschn: Pike eingebaut
> Über 5 Jahre flitzen wir beide nun schon  über die Trails



Zufrieden mit der Pike?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2018)

Sehr! Schon merkbar der Unterschied zur 32er Fox


----------



## dominusnoctae (22. März 2018)

Kleines Upgrade auf ein Skeen Trail 9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

Erster ausritt auf meinem neuen Raden slide+9.0


----------



## Toni_H (25. März 2018)

Heute ging es auch mal raus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Heute ging es auch mal raus.



Mach das weg da kriegt man ja brennen indie Augen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

3 Radonauten in der wilden Eifel




Slide 150 8.0 / Slide 150 10.0 / Slide 130 29 9.0 (gelackt und auf 160 getravelt)


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mach das weg da kriegt man ja brennen indie Augen



Jedem das seine. Der eine mag Mountainbikes der andere lieber Rennräder


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Update für meinen alten Freund den Froschn: Pike eingebaut
> Über 5 Jahre flitzen wir beide nun schon  über die Trails




Mega geile Farbe !!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

Wilyfox85 schrieb:


> Jedem das seine. Der eine mag Mountainbikes der andere lieber Rennräder



Alles jut, war eher ironisch gemeint


----------



## dominusnoctae (25. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> 3 Radonauten in der wilden Eifel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Eifel war ich heute auch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

dominusnoctae schrieb:


> In der Eifel war ich heute auch.



Wo sind die Bilder ? 
#picordidnthappen


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alles jut, war eher ironisch gemeint



Kein Ding. Schön das es Leute noch gibt mit Humor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominusnoctae (25. März 2018)

Hab leider keine gemacht


----------



## SkeenRider (25. März 2018)

dominusnoctae schrieb:


> In der Eifel war ich heute auch.



Ich auch  Das wetter war traumhaft. Ich hab vor lauter Fahrrad fahren vergessen Bilder zu machen


----------



## fobee (2. April 2018)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit den neuen Laufrädern/ Reifen. Die deutliche Gewichtsersparnis macht sich mehr als bemerkbar. Das Grinsen wurde nur durch den vielen fliegenden Matsch unterbrochen.


----------



## MitchMG (10. April 2018)

Das Neue, von Freundin. Nachdem sie  das Trek Fuel nicht mochte......
So neu, da ist noch nicht mal Flaschenhalter und  die anderen Pedalen dran......


----------



## p3hdl (12. April 2018)

Hier mein ZR Race Hybrid 500 (2017). Upgrade auf 203 mm / 180 mm Bremsscheiben, ansonsten noch im Originalzustand.


----------



## Airigh (15. April 2018)

Biken in der Heimat....


----------



## Freeeezer (15. April 2018)

Kleines Laufräder-Update:


----------



## luftschaukel (15. April 2018)

Junior (10) mit seinem Swoop in Action!


----------



## sgclimber (16. April 2018)

luftschaukel schrieb:


> Junior (10) mit seinem Swoop in Action!



Schöne Bilder!
Was ist das denn für eine Rahmengröße? 16"?
Ich überlege gerade ob mein 12jähriger auf ein Slide (MJ14) in 16" passt. Gefühlt hätte ich gesagt, zu groß... aber wenn ich sehe das ein 10 jähriger Swoop fährt... hmm...  dann könnte es evtl. doch passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (16. April 2018)

Ja, 16“ Größe S


----------



## SkeenRider (16. April 2018)

Und schon wieder ein Upgrade an meinem Slide 





Der Serienmäßig Monarch hatte Mir mal gar gefallen. Den Monarch habe ich dann auf Debon Air umgebaut was schonmal eine enorme Verbesserung war. Der Monarch Plus ist aber nochmals besser, das ansprechverhalten ist einfach Traumhaft. Jetzt ist mein Slide perfekt (Für mich)


----------



## sgclimber (17. April 2018)




----------



## fobee (19. April 2018)

Ich war heute auf der Achtermannshöhe im Harz unterwegs. Erstmal sehr agil hoch durch die Updates und dann einen schönen verblockten S2 Trail in Richtung Oderbrück runter. Ich bin immer wieder begeistert von dem Bike.


----------



## ullidotblog (22. April 2018)

Hallo
Mein Name ist Ulli und ich bin gebürtiger Bonner (its an honor to be a bonner on a radon), wohne inzwischen aber gegenüber im wunderschönen Siebengebirge.
Ich fahre nun seit 44 Jahren mit Leidenschaft viel Fahrrad. Doch 1989 war prägend für mich, als ich durch Glück eins der wenigen Marin Titaniums hierzulande kaufen konnte (vierstellige nr im ausfallende). Auf einmal hatte ein simples Fortbewegungsmittel eine Wirkung auf mich wie eine Droge (die einen unbesiegbar macht). Und es machte mich durch seine unglaubliche qualität extrem stolz; zu einer Zeit, wo die Kumpels sich ihre Kleins und Yetis ständig verbeulten und verdellten beim zu heftigen anlehnen an Strassenlaternen, habe ich mein Rad durch ein-zweimal auf den Boden werfen von sämtlichen Dreckanhaftungen befreien können, sofern der dreck trocken genug war.
Leider wurde es mir nach vier Jahren gestohlen und ich merkte ziemlich schnell, dass das nicht nur ein weiterer Verlust eines bikes war, eins von vielen vorher und nachher, die mir im laufe meines Lebens geklaut wurden.
Gute zwanzig Jahre lang konnte und wollte ich mich dann nicht mehr als nur zum fahren auf ein mtb einlassen, zumal bei mir sich bis jetzt auch nicht nochmal die situation eingestellt hat, soviel Geld für ein bike ausgeben zu können.
Doch vor ein paar Jahren flog mir hier im Siebengebirge beim Berg runter heizen das Schaltwerk ins Hinterrad bei einem 28er alu trecking bike und ich suchte am nächsten morgen ein XT Schaltwerk bei kleinanzeigen und endeckte ein radon mtb für 20.- zwei Strassen weiter mit passenden Xt verbaut. Die Farbe Gelb war schön fies, überhaupt nicht meins, und dann noch die uralte serienausstattung, alles in silber mit blauen shogun kettenblätter, bomber z3 mit dichtigkeitsproblemen usw...
irgendwann kams dann dazu, alle meine anderen räder waren defekt oder platt und ich musste eilig los, ach sieh mal da, zum glück haste das schaltwerk noch nicht abgebaut-fährste also damit, schön mit luftleerer gabel...
Am nächsten Tag wühlte ich mir gelbe Aussenzughüllen und eine alte rockshox in gelb mit abgesägten cantisockeln aus meinen Keller und fing an, die ersten teile auszutauschen an meinem radon.
Denn auch wenn es etwas zu klein und etwas zu gelb ist, hat der rahmen was...
Inzwischen habe ich mehrmals alles bis auf den rahmen ausgetauscht und nicht immer ging es um eine verbesserung, wie man im augenblick am deore schaltwerk und den absoluten nogo mit rechte kurbel lx alt mit fünf zacken und links neue xt hollowtech...auch die pedale sind murks, links muss ich noch den zweiten gelben sachsdrehgriff montieren und die bremskolben wieder gegen die roten Tomacks austauschen usw.
Aber wer hat schon was davon, wenn ich erwähne, dass ich sogar die Weltmeisterinkette im schicken d-landlook verbaut habe.
Das ich viel und übel damit fahre, sieht man ja dem bike an. Der Sattel zb war neu vor zwei Jahren, uncheckbar, was habe ich denn bitteschön mit dem gemacht, ich meine, ich wiege gerade mal 70kg. Zum glück habe ich mir schon nen Ersatz flite in gelb besorgt.
anyway, es ging mehr bei diesem bike auch unter anderem darum, die ersatzteile grob im Bereich retro zu halten, um ein look-a-like-bike zu machen.
Sorry für das zugequatsche, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, etwas dazu sagen zu müssen, wenn ich mich auf der Seite 320 des inzwischen auf absoluten Hochglanzkatalogniveau angekommenen Bilderbuches der radons mit einem ungeputzen und etwas anderen art von persönlichen radon präsentiere.
Aber ich bin inzwischen nun auch stolz auf mein radon und erlaube es mir darum, es hiermit euch vorzustellen:
gestatten, radon in gelb, auf dem Hartenberg/Siebengebirge am 20.04.2018


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2018)

ullidotblog schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Name ist Ulli und ich bin gebürtiger Bonner (its an honor to be a bonner on a radon), wohne inzwischen aber gegenüber im wunderschönen Siebengebirge.
> Ich fahre nun seit 44 Jahren mit Leidenschaft viel Fahrrad. Doch 1989 war prägend für mich, als ich durch Glück eins der wenigen Marin Titaniums hierzulande kaufen konnte (vierstellige nr im ausfallende). Auf einmal hatte ein simples Fortbewegungsmittel eine Wirkung auf mich wie eine Droge (die einen unbesiegbar macht). Und es machte mich durch seine unglaubliche qualität extrem stolz; zu einer Zeit, wo die Kumpels sich ihre Kleins und Yetis ständig verbeulten und verdellten beim zu heftigen anlehnen an Strassenlaternen, habe ich mein Rad durch ein-zweimal auf den Boden werfen von sämtlichen Dreckanhaftungen befreien können, sofern der dreck trocken genug war.
> Leider wurde es mir nach vier Jahren gestohlen und ich merkte ziemlich schnell, dass das nicht nur ein weiterer Verlust eines bikes war, eins von vielen vorher und nachher, die mir im laufe meines Lebens geklaut wurden.
> ...



Sehr geil  ich hoffe du kannst deinen "Youngtimer" noch viele Jahre nutzen 
darfst mit recht stolz drauf sein !

PS: pass auf das Hr. Stahl dir das Teil nicht abluxt um es in der Radon-Aservatenkammer hinter Glas zu stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (22. April 2018)

Der Hobel sieht doch hübsch aus, ich weiß nicht, was du hast. Die Upsidedown-Präsentation ist auch sehr geil.

Und wenn Hr. Stahl es für in einem Aquarium zu konservieren haben will, gegen ein Jealous wäre doch ein fairer Tausch!


----------



## Wilyfox85 (22. April 2018)

Heut moin um 7 uhr im Saarland unterwegs


----------



## fissenid (22. April 2018)

Wilyfox85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 721266 Anhang anzeigen 721267 Heut moin um 7 uhr im Saarland unterwegs


Montclair!


----------



## Wilyfox85 (22. April 2018)

fissenid schrieb:


> Montclair!


Jop. Da kennt sich einer aus


----------



## fissenid (23. April 2018)

Heimatrevier.....


----------



## Wilyfox85 (23. April 2018)

fissenid schrieb:


> Heimatrevier.....


Vielleicht sieht man sich mo saarland ist ja net sooo groß


----------



## eisbachsurfer (23. April 2018)

Gestern auf der Großglockner Hochalpenstraße mit dem Slide 130 aus 2014.


----------



## Final_edition (28. April 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen bike =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

Hab dem Froschn wiedermal die schöne Rureifel gezeigt


----------



## eisbachsurfer (2. Mai 2018)

Slide 130 am Gardasee -ungeschickt eingefädelt  (Silde Carbon 160 im Hintergrund)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick67 (8. Mai 2018)




----------



## Jasibike (8. Mai 2018)

Hallo. Nach 10 Jahre Cannondale bin ich jetzt beim Slide Carbon gelandet. Bis jetzt top. Wird in 2 Wochen in Österreich richtig getestet.


----------



## Airigh (9. Mai 2018)

Mal wieder mit dem Slide im Wienerwald.


----------



## Freeeezer (12. Mai 2018)




----------



## Wilyfox85 (12. Mai 2018)

Freeeezer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 728395


Geile Aussicht! Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Freeeezer (14. Mai 2018)

Freiburg/Schauinsland, genauer hier


----------



## Metzkausen (15. Mai 2018)

Meine Marlene


----------



## TurboTobi (20. Mai 2018)

Heut Mal wieder ne kleine Runde auf der anderen Rheinseite gedreht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. Mai 2018)

ZR Race - XC Feile mit knapp 9,9kg (inkl Pedale)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2018)

Da isser wieder ... der dicke und sein Froschn


----------



## McZappenduster (21. Mai 2018)

Für 2018 gibts was neues, bisher immer auf einem Radon Slide 150 rumgeschaukelt ... schon verdammt tolles Teil.
Radon treu geblieben -> es ist ein Jealous 2X in Eigenaufbau geworden:

Radon Jealous 2X Gr. 22"
Fox Shox 32 Float SC 100mm FIT4 29" Boost
Across A-Wheel XC Race SLS 29" Disc Boost
Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution ADDIX Speed SnakeSkin 29" Faltreifen
Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evolution ADDIX Speed SnakeSkin 29" Faltreifen
Tubeless Schwalbe (80+80ml Milch)
SRAM XX1 Eagle komplett mit 38 Zähnen vorn
SRAM Level Ultimate Gold v+h
SRAM Centerline Bremsscheiben v+h 160mm
Syntace Vector Carbon High10 Superlight, 760mm, 8°
Syntace MegaForce 2 31.8, 30mm
Ergon GA3
Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF
Ergon SMA3 Comp
Shimano XTR Trail Klickpedale PD-M9020


Gewicht: 9,2 kg (klingt viel, aber ist auch der größte Rahmen bei Radon)
Optimierungspotenzial ist immer gegeben


----------



## McZappenduster (21. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da isser wieder ... der dicke und sein Froschn


Genau so einen Frosch hab ich auch noch daheim im Stall stehen ;-)
Tolles Bike!


----------



## Maici94 (22. Mai 2018)

Mein neues Radon Swoop 200 10.0
Bis auf Vorbau und Pedale ist Alles wie von Radon.

Läuft auf den Hometrail schon mal super, nächste Woche gehts nach Leogang!


----------



## Cupra300 (23. Mai 2018)

So heute war bei mir auch endlich Weihnachten, Radon Jealous 9.0 AL 1x12 2018


----------



## mk91126 (23. Mai 2018)

Maici94 schrieb:


> Mein neues Radon Swoop 200 10.0
> Bis auf Vorbau und Pedale ist Alles wie von Radon.
> 
> Läuft auf den Hometrail schon mal super, nächste Woche gehts nach Leogang!


geiles bike - die 40er - einfach nur sexy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler2018 (24. Mai 2018)

Cupra300 schrieb:


> So heute war bei mir auch endlich Weihnachten, Radon Jealous 9.0 AL 1x12 2018



Hier die Nr. 2


----------



## eisbachsurfer (24. Mai 2018)

Mit dem Slide 130 am Comer See, verdientes Feierabendeis nach der phantastischen Tour zum Sentiero Tracciolino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (24. Mai 2018)




----------



## Spezi66 (25. Mai 2018)

ullidotblog schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein Name ist Ulli und ich bin gebürtiger Bonner (its an honor to be a bonner on a radon), wohne inzwischen aber gegenüber im wunderschönen Siebengebirge.
> Ich fahre nun seit 44 Jahren mit Leidenschaft viel Fahrrad. Doch 1989 war prägend für mich, als ich durch Glück eins der wenigen Marin Titaniums hierzulande kaufen konnte (vierstellige nr im ausfallende). Auf einmal hatte ein simples Fortbewegungsmittel eine Wirkung auf mich wie eine Droge (die einen unbesiegbar macht). Und es machte mich durch seine unglaubliche qualität extrem stolz; zu einer Zeit, wo die Kumpels sich ihre Kleins und Yetis ständig verbeulten und verdellten beim zu heftigen anlehnen an Strassenlaternen, habe ich mein Rad durch ein-zweimal auf den Boden werfen von sämtlichen Dreckanhaftungen befreien können, sofern der dreck trocken genug war.
> Leider wurde es mir nach vier Jahren gestohlen und ich merkte ziemlich schnell, dass das nicht nur ein weiterer Verlust eines bikes war, eins von vielen vorher und nachher, die mir im laufe meines Lebens geklaut wurden.
> ...



Back to the roots


 

 

Ungefähr so müssen die Anfänge ausgesehen haben. Radon O3 von 1997


----------



## poison2008 (25. Mai 2018)

Hier mal mein neues Radon Swoop 170 8.0 2018


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. Mai 2018)

Mein nunmehr zwei Jahre altes ZR Race 8.0

Im März in Neustadt am Rennsteig:






Vergangenes Jahr an der neuen ICE-Strecke durch den Thüringer Wald:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2018)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


>



Bäh ! Ich öl mir hier einen bei fast 30°C einen ab und du komms hier mit Schnee umme Ecke


----------



## Deleted246626 (27. Mai 2018)

bitte löschen


----------



## mtbike_mike (27. Mai 2018)

Das erste Foto stammt von der ersten Testfahrt im Weitmarer Holz, das zweite vom Felderbach und das dritte vom Gipfel des Bilstein am TrailGround Brilon


----------



## Oshiki (28. Mai 2018)

Hier mein Skeen Trail, im schönen Ostallgäu (Elbsee), nach den geplanten Umbauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (28. Mai 2018)

2 Radon Bikes an der schönen Donau... Das 3. musste leider daheim bleiben...


----------



## Lebowsky (29. Mai 2018)

Slide FE 9.0 Modell 2018.

Heute erhalten und erste Ausfahrt absolviert.
Sram Eagle GX ist klasse


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2018)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Slide FE 9.0 Modell 2018.
> 
> Heute erhalten und erste Ausfahrt absolviert.
> Sram Eagle GX ist klasse



Is das ein 18" oder 20" ? Hast du`s mal gewogen ?

Achso...is ja Bilderthread hier


----------



## rider1970 (31. Mai 2018)

So früh schon unterwegs am Feiertag


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> So früh schon unterwegs am Feiertag



Senile Bettflucht ... da vergisst man immer weiter zu schlafen


----------



## Lebowsky (31. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Is das ein 18" oder 20" ? Hast du`s mal gewogen ?



20", noch nicht gewogen. Schätze mit Pedalen knapp 14kg.


----------



## Karup (1. Juni 2018)

Wien-Hohe Wand Wiese
Etwas verändertes ZR Team 7.0 (2015)


----------



## dewenni (3. Juni 2018)

und ein ZR Team 8.0 (2018) unterwegs in der Wetterau


----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (4. Juni 2018)

Nach 8 Jahren vom 26er Frankensteinhardtail auf ein Radon Jealous AL 10.0 umgestiegen. Ohne Pedale mit 100g Carbonsattel aktuell bei 10,7kg in Größe L und fährt sich einfach nur traumhaft. Tubelessumbau und diverse kleinere Tuningmaßnahmen kommen noch. Außerdem wird demnächst der Spacerturm abgetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0hns3n (6. Juni 2018)

Radon Swoop 170 10.0


----------



## biking-wc (6. Juni 2018)

Radon JAB 10.0


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. Juni 2018)

biking-wc schrieb:


> Radon JAB 10.0
> Anhang anzeigen 738196 Anhang anzeigen 738197



Deins?


----------



## biking-wc (7. Juni 2018)

@Rothaarsteiger  ja


----------



## mk91126 (11. Juni 2018)

brutales ding - mega - jetzt verspüre ich Neid  

Glückwunsch - wird auch mein nächstes Enduro...


----------



## biking-wc (11. Juni 2018)

@mk91126 Kannst dich drauf freuen!
ist schon ein super Bike. Bin immer zufriedener damit. Das einstellen des Fahrwerks war für mich schon etwas aufwändig (schwierig), bin aber jetzt mit Hilfe von SkockWiz super happy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesc (11. Juni 2018)

Es fährt, fährt und fährt.... einfach nicht umzubringen


----------



## Freeeezer (20. Juni 2018)

Byebye Swoop, hello Slide


----------



## Mehrsau (20. Juni 2018)

Da hat wohl jemand im Sale zugeschlagen. Soweit ich weiß ist das 160er Slide aber nicht für 170mm freigegeben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand im Sale zugeschlagen. Soweit ich weiß ist das 160er Slide aber nicht für 170mm freigegeben.



Was nicht heisst das es dadurch kaputt geht


----------



## mk91126 (20. Juni 2018)

ist der rahmen vom swoop wohl gebrochen/beschädigt...? oder inefach wegen der geo...


----------



## Freeeezer (20. Juni 2018)

Geo. Swoop war mir einfach zu träge und wenig agil. Das Slide fühlt sich da beim ersten Test schon besser an, mal sehen ob ich damit glücklich werde. 1kg weniger Rahmengewicht ist ist dazu noch ein netter Bonus


----------



## Mehrsau (21. Juni 2018)

Und deine blauen Decals passen besser zum Rahmen! ;-)


----------



## Jealous1x12 (21. Juni 2018)

Stoffel.Dresden schrieb:


> Nach 8 Jahren vom 26er Frankensteinhardtail auf ein Radon Jealous AL 10.0 umgestiegen. Ohne Pedale mit 100g Carbonsattel aktuell bei 10,7kg in Größe L und fährt sich einfach nur traumhaft. Tubelessumbau und diverse kleinere Tuningmaßnahmen kommen noch. Außerdem wird demnächst der Spacerturm abgetragen.
> Anhang anzeigen 737539



Deine Körpergröße wäre interessant für mich und auch ein Bild von deiner Sitzposition auf dem Rad. 
Wäre super, wenn du da noch ein bild nachlegen könntest.


----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (21. Juni 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Deine Körpergröße wäre interessant für mich und auch ein Bild von deiner Sitzposition auf dem Rad.
> Wäre super, wenn du da noch ein bild nachlegen könntest.



Ich bin 187cm groß und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von knapp 90cm. Der 20" Rahmen passt super
Bild kann ich die erstmal nur mit welchen vom MalevilCup dienen.


----------



## Jealous1x12 (21. Juni 2018)

Stoffel.Dresden schrieb:


> Ich bin 187cm groß und habe eine Innenbeinlänge von knapp 90cm. Der 20" Rahmen passt super
> Bild kann ich die erstmal nur mit welchen vom MalevilCup dienen.


Super! Danke dir. Der Rahmen passt bei Dir perfekt. Wenn ich nun deine Bilder sehe, kann ich mit meinen 181cm und 86 SL wohl aber auch zum 18“ Rahmen greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Super! Danke dir. Der Rahmen passt bei Dir perfekt. Wenn ich nun deine Bilder sehe, kann ich mit meinen 181cm und 86 SL wohl aber auch zum 18“ Rahmen greifen.



ja, aber dann müßtest Du unter Umständen den Vorbau verlängern (was ja kein Problem ist).


----------



## eisbachsurfer (21. Juni 2018)

Frisch eingetroffen


----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (21. Juni 2018)

Jealous1x12 schrieb:


> Super! Danke dir. Der Rahmen passt bei Dir perfekt. Wenn ich nun deine Bilder sehe, kann ich mit meinen 181cm und 86 SL wohl aber auch zum 18“ Rahmen greifen.


----------



## Jealous1x12 (22. Juni 2018)

Danke für das Bild! Ich werde übernächsten Samstag nach Bonn fahren und den Jealous-Rahmen in 18“ und 20“ testen.


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Juni 2018)

Das Swoop gestern in Elstra wieder fliegen lassen!


----------



## Stromius (24. Juni 2018)

Werde mich mal mit meinem 2017 Swoop 10.0 auch mal hier einreihen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2018)

Altes Radon vor noch älterem Kram aus der Römerzeit


----------



## TimoD (1. Juli 2018)

Ich Reihe mich auch Mal ein  hier mein Custom Slide 160 ->


----------



## waldShrek (1. Juli 2018)

Hier ein Bild von meinem alten Slide im 20Zoll. 

War mir irgendwie zu klein und ist jetzt aber auch verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (1. Juli 2018)

Ein Blick über das Rheintal von Rheinhessen in den Rheingau, mit Wiesbaden rechts im Hintergrund (auf dem Bild leider nicht zu sehen).





Traumwetter bei 32 Grad.


----------



## luftschaukel (1. Juli 2018)




----------



## Horaff (2. Juli 2018)

Stoffel.Dresden schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 744097


Kannst du mal das Sitzrohr an deinem 20" Rahmen abmessen? Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante ( ohne Sattelklemme ).
Beim 18" Rahmen beträgt die Länge 435mm statt wie angegeben 440mm.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Jealous1x12 (4. Juli 2018)

Und hier mein Jealous AL 9.0 2x11.
Heutige Tour im Regen absolviert. Das Fahrrad begeistert mich.


----------



## nfrtomek (7. Juli 2018)

Würd mich auch ein reihen mit meinem Skeentrail 9.0


----------



## TurboTobi (10. Juli 2018)

Am Swoop hat sich mal was getan:
Neuer LRS mit Hope Pro4 Naben und e*thirteen LG1+ Felgen. Dazu noch ein neuer Manitou Revox Pro.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juli 2018)

Anfang Juli auf der üblichen Runde


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juli 2018)

Da ich nicht bearbeiten kann:
Was ist anders? 

Gamut podium
Highroller II Maxxxterra tubeless stans
e13 Kassette
Racing Bros Dichtungen
MT 7
Gamut trail bash
Bontrager carbon Lenker vom Session gekürzt und raw geschliffen


----------



## Deleted 78298 (15. Juli 2018)

Mir gefällt es super  und mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich keins mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze gemacht habe...


----------



## mk91126 (16. Juli 2018)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es super  und mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich keins mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze gemacht habe...
> Anhang anzeigen 752396 Anhang anzeigen 752397 Anhang anzeigen 752398 Anhang anzeigen 752399 Anhang anzeigen 752400


brutal des ding


----------



## Deleted 78298 (16. Juli 2018)

mk91126 schrieb:


> brutal des ding



Jetzt muss ich nur mal richtig in die Berge


----------



## Deleted 78298 (16. Juli 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Anfang Juli auf der üblichen Runde
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 751799 Anhang anzeigen 751798 Anhang anzeigen 751800 Anhang anzeigen 751797 Anhang anzeigen 751796


Wo ist das?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juli 2018)

Radonaut No.1 mit Slide 150 8.0 aus 2016





Radonaut No.2 auf Froschn


----------



## itsmebartman (25. Juli 2018)

mein Swoop 170


----------



## Deleted 78298 (26. Juli 2018)

itsmebartman schrieb:


> mein Swoop 170



Schöne Fotos!


----------



## luftschaukel (27. Juli 2018)

itsmebartman schrieb:


> mein Swoop 170




Top Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (27. Juli 2018)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


Lenzerheide, Arosa


----------



## eisbachsurfer (29. Juli 2018)

Zweckmäßiger Einsatz vom Swoop 170


----------



## tommi67 (29. Juli 2018)

Der frühe Vogel....


----------



## Deleted 78298 (30. Juli 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Lenzerheide, Arosa



Danke Dir!!


----------



## mk91126 (1. August 2018)

letzte Woche in saalbach hintergelmm


----------



## luftschaukel (4. August 2018)

Die Tage in der Bike Republik Sölden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2018)

[email protected] 

Radonaut No.1 - Radon Slide 150 10.0 2013





Radonaut No.2 - Radon Slide 150 8.0 2016





Radonaut No.3 - Radon Slide 150 8.0 2013


----------



## luftschaukel (7. August 2018)

Der Postmann war da!


----------



## luftschaukel (13. August 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (17. August 2018)

Mal wieder der schöne Wienerwald...


----------



## biking-wc (20. August 2018)




----------



## Deleted 78298 (20. August 2018)

Schloss Favorite am Rande des Schwarzwaldes


----------



## Laderboesi (26. August 2018)

Mein erstes Radon . Heute erste Ausfahrt nachdem div. Details geändert wurden.


----------



## TimoD (1. September 2018)

Ich Leg Mal dazu mein Slide 160.


----------



## eisbachsurfer (2. September 2018)

Slide 160 und Swoop 170 am Reschensee... 


 

... und am Madritsch Joch (3123m)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi67 (4. September 2018)

Mein Radon im natürlichen Lebesraum
Heute ein Traumtag .Alta Badia


----------



## Garbage81 (5. September 2018)

Anfang August mein Slide 150 8.0  bekommen, fährt sich 1a und bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## tommi67 (7. September 2018)

Sellaronda


----------



## tommi67 (7. September 2018)

Scheiße 
Hab nicht dran gedacht das das Foto mit nen Leihbike gemacht wurde.Bei meinem Slide war die Bremse hinten durch.
Ich hoffe Ihr seht es mir nach ,denn es war trotzdem geil.


----------



## 301Shift (7. September 2018)




----------



## tommi67 (7. September 2018)

hier noch mal ein Bild mit den ,,richtigen Fahrrad´´


----------



## Airigh (15. September 2018)

Auf zum Trail...(wobei es ist schlimm, wie klein das Slide hier wirkt)


----------



## TimoD (15. September 2018)

Heute Mal nicht in Farbe ist ja sowieso Schwarz


----------



## gruener-Frosch (17. September 2018)

Swoop und Slide Selbstaufbau aufm 601er


----------



## Deleted477959 (17. September 2018)

Moin! Hier ist mein Radon Zr Race aus 2013. In diesem Sommer auf einer mehrmonatigen Europareise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mk91126 (22. September 2018)

TimoD schrieb:


> Heute Mal nicht in Farbe ist ja sowieso Schwarz
> Anhang anzeigen 773100



sag mal welche Reifen hast du da drauf - bzw. welche größe (Karkasse) - will mir für den Asphalt Slicks in der 2,8 Dimension kaufen - hast du am Hinterbau noch platz...?


----------



## TimoD (22. September 2018)

Hey Morgen also das sind Conti CrossKing in 2.6 die Karkasse baut gut 65mm und die Breite, 
zur Sitzstrebe Links Rechts sind noch gut 9mm Luft, Oben zum Versteifungsbogen Knapp 7mm.
Bei der Kettenstrebe genauso vielleicht etwas Mehr Luft als zur Sitzstrebe.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Airigh (29. September 2018)

Heute mal urban mit dem Slide unterwegs...


----------



## Flauschinator (29. September 2018)

Dann zeig ich mein Slide FE 9.0 doch auch mal 

Einmal auf der Hausrunde nach bißchen Rumspielen auf Seven Hills:




Und einmal auf dem Schauinsland: 



Komplett Serienausstattung bis auf:
- MT5 komplett statt MT Trail
- 203 mm Scheibe vorne


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2018)

Der olle Froschn läuft und läuft und läuft .....


----------



## Deleted 78298 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ein paar Bilder aus dem Schwarzwald, Davos und Nauders


----------



## luftschaukel (3. Oktober 2018)

Radon Gang heute in Elstra!


----------



## DermitdemRadl (13. Oktober 2018)

Jealous 7.0.
Fast fertig, es fehlen noch die Flaschenhalter.
Morgen erste Probefahrt...., schaun wa mal.


----------



## Toni_H (17. Oktober 2018)

Ein Spire kürzlich am Gardasee


 

Und ein schickes Skeen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Oktober 2018)

Slide Carbon 160 9.0 und Slide 150 8.0 - Feierabend in der Rureifel


----------



## StrulloRacer (19. Oktober 2018)

Oben mein Slide Carbon 140 8.0 Modell 2017 auf einer herbstlichen Feierabendrunde auf der Friesener Warte nähe Bamberg und unten in Saalbach/Hinterklemm
 auf dem Verbindungsweg nach Leogang


----------



## luftschaukel (20. Oktober 2018)

Swoop von unten!


----------



## Airigh (22. Oktober 2018)

Herbstwetter genießen!


----------



## fedri-ho (22. Oktober 2018)

Indian summer in Latsch ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2018)

... und läuft ... und läuft .... und läuft ... müsste mittlerweile irgendwas zwischen 15.000 und 20.000 km auf der Uhr haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troy_lee_666 (25. Oktober 2018)

Letztens im Montafon


----------



## everywhere.local (25. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Pecoloco (29. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Deleted 78298 (29. Oktober 2018)

Der Winter kommt .....


----------



## Pecoloco (29. Oktober 2018)

Ist ja schrecklich!


----------



## Deleted 78298 (29. Oktober 2018)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> Ist ja schrecklich!



Ich fands super...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2018)

Heuer wieder 3 Radonauten in Belgien gesichtet !

1x Slide Carbon 160
1x Slide Carbon 140
1x Slide 150 10.0






Shcön ists da !


----------



## Deleted 78298 (4. November 2018)

Heute das erste mal mit Fullface Helm unterwegs...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2018)

Gestern einen anderen Biker beim kacken erwischt ​





PS: und auch noch selber durchgefahren wie ich gerade sehe ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (10. November 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gestern einen anderen Biker beim kacken erwischt
> 
> 
> ​


Genial


----------



## Flauschinator (10. November 2018)

Vorteil am Herbst: Ein blaues Bike sticht auch mal raus


----------



## eisbachsurfer (16. November 2018)

Gestern in Finale Ligure am Madonna della Guardia Trail. Das Swoop fühlt sich wohl!


----------



## DermitdemRadl (28. November 2018)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. November 2018)

Was sind das für Thermoskannen ? Sieht interessant aus


----------



## wirme (29. November 2018)

Deboyo Elite

https://www.rosebikes.de/elite-deboyo-12h-thermo-trinkflasche-2654400


----------



## DermitdemRadl (29. November 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Deboyo Elite
> 
> https://www.rosebikes.de/elite-deboyo-12h-thermo-trinkflasche-2654400


 
Genau
Habe sie auch bei ROSE gekauft, da zum Kaufzeitpunkt dort am günstigsten.


----------



## zett3coupe (2. Dezember 2018)

Neu:



Und das andere Teil




Und das Ex


----------



## luftschaukel (2. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barsuk551 (3. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Dezember 2018)

So, nu hat der Froschn nen neuen Kumpel ... Klütttenkalle.
Geformt aus ehrlicher schwarzer Kohle :loL:





















​


----------



## SkeenRider (25. Dezember 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, nu hat der Froschn nen neuen Kumpel ... Klütttenkalle.
> Geformt aus ehrlicher schwarzer Kohle :loL:
> 
> 
> ...



Was neues Bike? Erzähl mal!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2018)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Was neues Bike? Erzähl mal!



Jou, hat sich kurzfristig so ergeben. Ein Bikekumpane hat seinen Fuhrpark neu sortiert da war dem Gerät übrig. 
Ist ein Slide Carbon X01. Eigentlich wollt ich mal immer ein 29er Fully testen aber jetzt bin ich doch froh das ich bei 27.5 geblieben bin.
Gewichtsmässig sind die "alten" Slide Carbon ja unschlagbar ( ok ich hab selbst genug auf dem Körpa  ). Letztendlich konnte ich so mein Budget enorm schonen und Spass macht das Teil allemal. Lässt sich super rauf pedalieren und runter gehts wie auf Schienen. Nicht das der Froschn schlecht gewesen wäre aber hiermit geht alles subjektiv einen deut besser. Der Froschn wird aber auch noch regelmässig Einsätze bekommen


----------



## SkeenRider (26. Dezember 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jou, hat sich kurzfristig so ergeben. Ein Bikekumpane hat seinen Fuhrpark neu sortiert da war dem Gerät übrig.
> Ist ein Slide Carbon X01. Eigentlich wollt ich mal immer ein 29er Fully testen aber jetzt bin ich doch froh das ich bei 27.5 geblieben bin.
> Gewichtsmässig sind die "alten" Slide Carbon ja unschlagbar ( ok ich hab selbst genug auf dem Körpa  ). Letztendlich konnte ich so mein Budget enorm schonen und Spass macht das Teil allemal. Lässt sich super rauf pedalieren und runter gehts wie auf Schienen. Nicht das der Froschn schlecht gewesen wäre aber hiermit geht alles subjektiv einen deut besser. Der Froschn wird aber auch noch regelmässig Einsätze bekommen



Sauber viel Spaß damit  Ich bin schon lang an überlegen mir ein Slide Carbon Rahmen mal beiseite zu legen. Gewichtsmäßig sind die ja wirklich unschlagbar.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (27. Dezember 2018)

Das schönste was man aus dem häßlichen Entlein machen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1302 (27. Dezember 2018)

Hier mein Slide Carbon 140


----------



## SkeenRider (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab auch nochmal die Sonnenstrahlen der letzten Tage ausgenutzt und genossen. Mein Slide 150 9.0 "Sram Edition"  von 2016 fährt und fährt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Dezember 2018)

War aber auch schön gestern.
Wir sind durch den Rureifelorbit "geslidet"
Slide 150 8.0 2016 alias "Sofa"
Slide Carbon X01 alias "Klütten Kalle"



























​


----------



## HigSeven (30. Dezember 2018)

Hier mein Radon Slide 130
Rahmen: Radon Slide 130
Naben: Hope Pro 4
Felge: Hope tech Enduro 
Bremse: Shimano Zee
Dämpfer: Manitou Mc Leod
Gabel: Fox Float 32
Sattelstütze: Crank Brothers Highline
Sattel: Fizik Arione Cx
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075
Schaltwerk: Sram Gx Eagle
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant Carbon


----------



## fobee (30. Dezember 2018)

HigSeven schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 809739 Hier mein Radon Slide 130
> Rahmen: Radon Slide 130
> Naben: Hope Pro 4
> Felge: Hope tech Enduro
> ...



Was wiegt dein Slide mit den Updates in welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## dizoe67 (30. Dezember 2018)

HigSeven schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 809739 Hier mein Radon Slide 130
> Rahmen: Radon Slide 130
> Naben: Hope Pro 4
> Felge: Hope tech Enduro
> ...


Schickes Teil, Glückwunsch  (die Farbe der Pedale und Griffe wären jetzt nicht Meins, wurden aber konsequent umgesetzt )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2019)

#[email protected]


----------



## Alex22085 (7. Januar 2019)

Servus, hier mal mein Swoop 170 9.0


----------



## Gooselounge (8. Januar 2019)

Hier mein Slide 130! Kleine Änderungen : Bremse XT 8020, Kmc Kette und Ergon Griffe. Die xt wurde mit Bike Yoke Adaptern mit der Sram Schaltung kombiniert. Laufräder DT-Swiss.
Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## mk91126 (9. Januar 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (13. Januar 2019)

Wieder mal mit Blick auf Wien...


----------



## prolink (14. Januar 2019)

Radon Slide 150 mit Shimano Steps E8000
am Grazer Berg Plabutsch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2019)

prolink schrieb:


> Radon Slide 150 mit Shimano Steps E8000
> am Grazer Berg Plabutsch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 815104



Mofaforum ist nebenan: https://www.emtb-news.de/news/


----------



## Toni_H (15. Januar 2019)

Radon ist Radon... immer diese Intoleranz gegen RR und E.... ZZZZZ


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2019)

Toni_H schrieb:


> Radon ist Radon... immer diese Intoleranz gegen RR und E.... ZZZZZ



Bisschen Spass muss sein oder ?


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Januar 2019)

Zur Abwechslung mal bewegte Bilder.
Slide X01 auf dem Neverend Trail in Laax.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Januar 2019)

Ok, und noch welche aus der Garage


----------



## Mukilein (19. Januar 2019)

Radon Slide Carbon 160 / 10.0 / 18‘‘


----------



## SkeenRider (20. Januar 2019)

Bei minus Graden mit dem Slide in der Eifel unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fobee (20. Januar 2019)

Heute konnte ich ein spezielles Exemplar eines Skeens in freier Wildbahn beobachten. Es war ziemlich flink, aber ich konnte 2 Einblicke an der Wasserstelle festhalten.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (25. Januar 2019)

fobee schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich ein spezielles Exemplar eines Skeens in freier Wildbahn beobachten. Es war ziemlich flink, aber ich konnte 2 Einblicke an der Wasserstelle festhalten.


Habe gehört, die seien sehr scheu...


----------



## fobee (25. Januar 2019)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Habe gehört, die seien sehr scheu...



Leichtgewichtige Fullys außerhalb der Carbon CC Fraktion sind in der Tat selten/ „scheu“ geworden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2019)

fobee schrieb:


> Leichtgewichtige Fullys außerhalb der Carbon CC Fraktion sind in der Tat selten/ „scheu“ geworden.



Der Kalle is nich scheu ! Ist auch ein Leichtgewicht für ein AM / EN im Gegensatz zum Fahrer wie man erkennen kann


----------



## Airigh (29. Januar 2019)

Winterrunde auf den Hausberg


----------



## Speichennippel (29. Januar 2019)

Hier ein eher trauriges Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcman80 (29. Januar 2019)

Verdaaaamt!


----------



## Toni_H (29. Januar 2019)

Das Rad sieht aus, als hätte es schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.?


----------



## wirme (29. Januar 2019)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Hier ein eher trauriges Bild:



Mit dem Rennrad auf dem Trail ?


----------



## Speichennippel (29. Januar 2019)

War eine abgesenkte Bordsteinkante. War aber nicht so heftig, normalerweise hätte der Rahmen das klaglos wegstecken müssen.
55000km ungefähr.
Ist halt ein Billigteil. Ein Ersatzrahmen war für 99€ zu haben. Allerdings ohne Schaltauge, nicht mehr lieferbar. Ich soll im Netz gucken, da gibt es noch welche.


----------



## Toni_H (29. Januar 2019)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich. 55000 km mit einem Rahmen ist nun wirklich nicht ärgerlich wenn da doch mal etwas nachgibt. Und für 99 € ein Ersatzrahmen ist doch auch okay.


----------



## wirme (1. Februar 2019)

Mein JAB 9.0 HD mit dem Winterlaufrädern.




Abweichend von der Serie:
- Renthal Carbon Fatbar mit 40 mm Rise
- Look Klickpedale
- Superstar Components Laufräder
- Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro LigthSkin


----------



## luftschaukel (9. Februar 2019)




----------



## gonzochic (16. Februar 2019)

2019 Jealous AL 10 in 18“


----------



## Toni_H (16. Februar 2019)

Auch wieder auf dem Weg


----------



## bullswildrush (16. Februar 2019)

Hier mein slide carbon, steht wieder warm und sauber auf seinem Platz und wartet auf die morgige Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandmeiser (16. Februar 2019)

gonzochic schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 827126 2019 Jealous AL 10 in 18“



Ich interessiere mich auch für das 10er.
Könntest Du evtl. noch ein paar Bildrr einstellen und die ersten Eindrücke schildern?


----------



## gonzochic (16. Februar 2019)

brandmeiser schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für das 10er.
> Könntest Du evtl. noch ein paar Bildrr einstellen und die ersten Eindrücke schildern?


Also ich finde es Top. Bin jedoch als Fully auf HT umsteiger vermutlich kein Maßstab . Interessierst dich für etwas bestimmtes?


----------



## wirme (16. Februar 2019)

brandmeiser schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich auch für das 10er.
> Könntest Du evtl. noch ein paar Bildrr einstellen und die ersten Eindrücke schildern?



In Leipzig gibt es 3 Radon Service Partner. Schau doch mal ob da einer ein Jealous da hat.


----------



## brandmeiser (16. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte mir vor drei Jahren nach langer MTB Pause ein Canyon Nerve (Fully) gekauft. Häufig fahre ich aber noch mein 20 Jahre altes Cannondale F700, da mir das Nerve wohl etwas unsportlich ist (Gewicht, Geometrie) bzw. schone ich es bei schlechtem Wetter.
Ich überlege deshalb schon seit einem Jahr mir ein neues Hardtail zuzulegen. Ich wollte so um die 2k€ ausgeben. Ich bin unsicher, ob ich mir lieber ein gut ausgestattes Alu Hardtail zulegen sollten oder eher ein einfacheres Carbon Hardtail. Bei den Carbon Bikes sind die Bremsleitungen häufig Innen verlegt, was mir besser gefällt. 
Wie ist denn das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu deinem Fully? Geht es eher Richtung Racebike? 
Ist Dir irgend was bei der Verarbeitung aufgefallen?
Lohnt die Dropper Post am Hardtail?
Wieso bist Du vom Fully aufs Hardtail umgestiegen?
Danke.


----------



## gonzochic (17. Februar 2019)

brandmeiser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir vor drei Jahren nach langer MTB Pause ein Canyon Nerve (Fully) gekauft. Häufig fahre ich aber noch mein 20 Jahre altes Cannondale F700, da mir das Nerve wohl etwas unsportlich ist (Gewicht, Geometrie) bzw. schone ich es bei schlechtem Wetter.
> Ich überlege deshalb schon seit einem Jahr mir ein neues Hardtail zuzulegen. Ich wollte so um die 2k€ ausgeben. Ich bin unsicher, ob ich mir lieber ein gut ausgestattes Alu Hardtail zulegen sollten oder eher ein einfacheres Carbon Hardtail. Bei den Carbon Bikes sind die Bremsleitungen häufig Innen verlegt, was mir besser gefällt.
> Wie ist denn das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu deinem Fully? Geht es eher Richtung Racebike?
> Ist Dir irgend was bei der Verarbeitung aufgefallen?
> ...



Hatte ähnliche Überlegungen. Am Ende waren es folgende Fakten:

Ich fahre hauptsächlich mit meiner Freundin und die fährt deutlich lieber bergauf als bergab und beeinflusst somit die Routenwahl . Weiters hab ich eine Diskussion mit einem Freund gehabt. Dieser hat selber ein Arsenal an Fullies aller Klassen und ein HT. Er meinte er verwendet sein HT 90% der Zeit. Weil es einfach leichter Bergauf geht und von der Wartung Pflegeleichter ist. Driter Fakt: Der Preis: Ich habe viele Freunde für welche ein MTB unter 4k billig ist und als unfahrbar gilt. Zugleich aber welche die seit 10 jahren mit einem 700€ HT die Tiroler berge unsicher machen. Dies hat mir gezeigt: man muss nicht viel Geld ausgeben um Spass zu haben (der Markt versucht da geschcikt ein anderes Bild zu vermitteln). 

Carbon vs not Carbon: ich fahre keine Rennen bei denen ich etwas erreichen möchte, ich somit waren für mich Austattung wichtiger als Steifigkeit und Gewicht. Ich bin keine Rad Akademiker und vermutlich auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. Für mehr Performance wäre vermutlich 5kg am Bauch abzunehmen das sinnvollste Investment . 

Fazit nach einer kurzen gestrigen Ausfahrt. Die Bergab Performance ist viel besser als erwartet, Bergauf ist es wie erwartet toll. Bereue meinen Wechsel von Trail Fully (100mm vorne 100 mm hinten) nicht. 

Wenn du nich Fragen hast lass uns die Diskussion in den Jealous Thread verlagern ( ich denk hier sind wir falsch)


----------



## luftschaukel (17. Februar 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> In Leipzig gibt es 3 Radon Service Partner. Schau doch mal ob da einer ein Jealous da hat.



Ja? Wer denn?


----------



## wirme (17. Februar 2019)

Findest du auf der Radon Seite unter Service Partner:

BikeKlinik LE Altenburger Str. 9, 04275 Leipzig, Germany

Fahrradwerkstatt Leipzig Zschochersche Str. 61, 04229 Leipzig, Germany

Servicestützpunkt Leipzig Selneckerstr. 2, 04277 Leipzig, Germany


----------



## luftschaukel (17. Februar 2019)

Danke dir!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2019)

Genug getuschel ihr Kaffeetanten 
BILDER !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FitzeFitzeFatze (17. Februar 2019)

Umso öfters ich es fahr, umso besser gefällt es mir!


----------



## paechie (17. Februar 2019)

Den ersten Frühlingstag genutzt und das neue Rad probiert


----------



## fobee (18. Februar 2019)

Bei dem Wetter musste man gestern auch aufs Bike steigen.


----------



## wirme (19. Februar 2019)

Die letzten Schnee Reste:


----------



## fissenid (19. Februar 2019)

Bikezeit!


----------



## fobee (19. Februar 2019)

fissenid schrieb:


> Bikezeit!



Cool, was ist das für ein Anhänger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (19. Februar 2019)

fobee schrieb:


> Cool, was ist das für ein Anhänger?



ToutTerrain SingleTrailer

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/90943

Mach mächtig Laune bei Papa und Sohn..... und passt überall durch wo mein Lenker auch durch geht.....
Allerdings recht teuer, aber gebraucht im Bikemarkt erstanden. Es ist eine Wertanlage.....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (19. Februar 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Die letzten Schnee Reste:
> Anhang anzeigen 828400



Wo die Wälder Wache halten...


----------



## ChaosSpeed31 (2. März 2019)

Swoop 190, diesen Winter neu aufgebaut. 
Fox 36 Fit 4 180mm
Vivid Coil mit Nukeproof Superlight Feder
SRAM GX 1x12 mit 32er Kettenblatt
Magura Mt5 203/203
Conti Kaiser Projekt 26 2.4 Faltreifen mit Schläuchen 
Spank Laufräder mit Noa Dh-Naben

Mit Flatpedals 14,9kg


----------



## GG71 (10. März 2019)

Will nur spielen:


----------



## schnubbi88 (15. April 2019)

Hallo! Ich überlege, mir ein gebrauchtes Slide 150 10.0 HD von 2016 in der Farbe RAW zuzulegen. Leider gibt es speziell zu diesem Bike im Internet fast gar keine indos. Ich wäre vor allem erstmal an einer 
 Geometrietabelle (für die Größe XL)interssiert. 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 
Gibt es sonst Erfahrungen zu dem Rad?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## 4Helden (15. April 2019)

Guck mal hier Seite 33.
https://issuu.com/radonbikes/docs/specs_2016_rz/39


----------



## 4Helden (15. April 2019)

Hier sind auch die Maße des Rahmens Angegeben.

https://marktplatz.bike/Radon-Slide 150 10.0 HD | Modelljahr 2016


----------



## schnubbi88 (15. April 2019)

4Helden schrieb:


> Hier sind auch die Maße des Rahmens Angegeben.
> 
> https://marktplatz.bike/Radon-Slide 150 10.0 HD | Modelljahr 2016


Vielen Dank! Das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. 

Gibt es hier noch welche, die Erfahrungen mit dem Rad haben?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2019)

Heisst das hier nicht *"Zeigt her Eure Radons" *? 
Kannst auch mal hier fragen wegen dem 10.0 HD


----------



## Florian301 (16. April 2019)

Skeen der Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoD (16. April 2019)

Häng Mal mein Radon Slide 160 mit hier dran

Gruß T.D


----------



## schnubbi88 (16. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Heisst das hier nicht *"Zeigt her Eure Radons" *?
> Kannst auch mal hier fragen wegen dem 10.0 HD


Sorry da hast du natürlich Recht!  
Das werde ich tun


----------



## Dunkelziffer (19. April 2019)

Zwar nen alter 26er swoop 175 rahmen. Aber 27,5 Laufräder passen auch . Schön bunt ust aber wichtig.


----------



## waldShrek (21. April 2019)

Hier ein Bild von meinem  SLIDE Carbon 140 MJ2016.

Rahmengröße ist 22Zoll und mit meinen 1,87m fühle ich mich richtig wohl.

Die alten Slides fallen eh sehr kompakt aus und leicht sind sowieso...


----------



## Airigh (24. April 2019)

Mal ein anderes Bild vom Slide. Nach dem Service der Federgabel und des Dämpfers steht dem Trailshredden nach dem Einbau nichts mehr im Weg. Der Schwarzwaldurlaub kann kommen.





Btw schnubbi88: Bei mir sind (alles ausser Reifen noch Original) die 25mm Felgen verbaut (Dimension 584-25)


----------



## tommi67 (24. April 2019)

Habe Heute eine super 50 km Runde bei Kaiserwetter im Harz gemacht.


----------



## woersdorfer (24. April 2019)

Apropos Schwarzwald ...

Die Schwarzenbach-Talsperre












Die Murg bei Raumünzach


----------



## schnubbi88 (26. April 2019)

Airigh schrieb:


> Mal ein anderes Bild vom Slide. Nach dem Service der Federgabel und des Dämpfers steht dem Trailshredden nach dem Einbau nichts mehr im Weg. Der Schwarzwaldurlaub kann kommen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 854094
> 
> Btw schnubbi88: Bei mir sind (alles ausser Reifen noch Original) die 25mm Felgen verbaut (Dimension 584-25)


Danke!!


----------



## tommi67 (2. Mai 2019)

Die Natur holt sich alles zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (2. Mai 2019)

Mussisch auch mal wieder ein paar Bilders reinstellen...




































Bis hier hin das waren Bilder von meiner letzten Hahnenkammtour am Oster-Montag, von Daheim über Rücksersbacherschlucht rauf und dann hinten irgendwo runter und über Alzenau und Seligenstadt zurück.




Neben meinem ZR-Race gibts im Hause jetzt auch ein ZR-Team 27,5. Passenderweise auch in Weiß. 




Familientour, auf der Brücke ist meine Tochter auf ihren 24" MTB. Die Kinders (5+9) haben gestern 32 km mit dem Rad geschafft, zwar fast flach, aber


----------



## Bikechris (4. Mai 2019)

Radon Black Sin 20" - 1x12 KCNC Edition


----------



## schweizerm (7. Mai 2019)

JAB 10.0 HD mit Slide 150 9.0 am Tremalzo 19.04.19


----------



## Airigh (8. Mai 2019)

Da war wohl noch etwas zu viel Schnee im Schwarzwald. Zumindest am Weg zum Feldberg... 


Das erste von vielen Schwarzwald Urlaubsfotos...


----------



## Bejak (8. Mai 2019)

Das ist doch nicht Schwarzwald, sondern Weißwald! Und auch nicht Feldberg sondern Waldberg.


----------



## woersdorfer (8. Mai 2019)

Airigh schrieb:


> Da war wohl noch etwas zu viel Schnee im Schwarzwald. Zumindest am Weg zum Feldberg... Anhang anzeigen 859867
> Das erste von vielen Schwarzwald Urlaubsfotos...



Bei 650 Metern sah es gestern so aus.













Die Bilder sind von der Abfahrt vom Seibelseckle zum Forsthaus Auerhahn. Der Trail ist Teil der offiziellen T5-Route.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi1911 (11. Mai 2019)

Jealous Eigenaufbau


----------



## Airigh (12. Mai 2019)

Gipfeltrail im Schwarzwald, oben am Hochfirst angekommen, der Blick auf den Titisee und bei der Brauerei Rothaus hat mein Slide auch vorbeigeschaut. Danke @kurbeltom für die Tipps in meinem anderen Thread. Deine Fotos haben mit inspiriert ;-)


----------



## RemmiDemmi (18. Mai 2019)

Endlich mal Zeit für eine kleine Ausfahrt gefunden...


----------



## Jan_aka_T (20. Mai 2019)

Feierabendrunde ... ;D


----------



## RHighRoller (21. Mai 2019)

Radon Jab 20"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2019)

Drei tapfere Radounauten unterwegs in der Nordeifel
1x Radon Slide 150 10.0
1x Radon Slide 150 8.0
1x Radon Slide Carbon 160






















​


----------



## woersdorfer (30. Mai 2019)

Gestern








Heute











Noch einen schönen Vatertag.


----------



## Flauschinator (31. Mai 2019)

Mein Slide FE hat zwischendurch auch mal ordentlich Schmodder sammeln müssen. Hier sonnt es sich gerade während der Mittagspause an der Rüppichhütte (oder wie ich sie aufgrund des dort vorwiegend verkehrenden Publikums gern mal nenne "Russisch Hütte") bei Spessart. Herrliche Tour wars gestern. Entspannte 66 km mit 1400 hm


----------



## Padau (8. Juni 2019)

La berra-Käseberg, Freiburg


----------



## fobee (12. Juni 2019)

Rabenklippe im wundervollen Harz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 78298 (13. Juni 2019)

War letzte Woche in Bonn, Mondraker gibt es jetzt auch bei Bike Discount. Sind zwar leider nicht meine, aber ich dachte ich kann das hier mal posten. Falls nicht richtig, entschuldige ich mich im Voraus! Ein Jab ist ja meins.


----------



## SkeenRider (13. Juni 2019)

So Leute

Das letzte Bild von meinem Radon Slide. Ich hab mich gestern schweren Herzens davon getrennt. Vorerst verabschiede ich mich auch aus dem Radon Forum.

Das Bild ist aufgenommen am Radioteleskop Effelsberg. Sehr beeindruckend (Durchmesser 100m, Gewicht 3200 Tonnen)und das Ahrtal hat mega schöne und viele Trails.


----------



## LautSprecher (13. Juni 2019)

Mein Custom BlackSin. 

In nächster Zeit folgen noch neue Griffe, Starrgabel, 36T Kettenblatt und eine Trickstuff Piccola + UL Scheiben. Dann sollten die 7,Xkg fallen. 

Liebe es jedes Jahr mehr.


----------



## fahrradfahrer03 (13. Juni 2019)

Kleine Runde an der Elbe, im schönen Wendland.


----------



## fobee (13. Juni 2019)

@fahrradfahrer03 sind die Kabelführungen von Rückbremse und Schaltung so original? Wirkt ein bißchen komisch, dass sie vor dem Gabelschaft und dann über den Rahmen nach hinten laufen. Scheuert das nicht?


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Juni 2019)

fobee schrieb:


> @fahrradfahrer03 sind die Kabelführungen von Rückbremse und Schaltung so original? Wirkt ein bißchen komisch, dass sie vor dem Gabelschaft und dann über den Rahmen nach hinten laufen. Scheuert das nicht?


Ich hoffe nicht, das sieht stark nach Pfusch aus und ganz ungefährlich ist das auch nicht. Würde ich sofort ändern!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2019)

Lässt sich doch schnell beheben. Ahead Kappe und Vorbau runter dann kriegst du die Bremsleitung hinter bzw. um den Gabelschaft gelegt

Kein Post ohne Bild


----------



## fahrradfahrer03 (14. Juni 2019)

Danke erstmal für den Hinweis, habe ich gerade schon umgebaut. Ist mir und meinen Kollegen ehrlich gesagt nicht mal aufgefallen ☺️. 
Es ist aber der Auslieferungszustand von Radon.


----------



## fobee (14. Juni 2019)

fahrradfahrer03 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für den Hinweis, habe ich gerade schon umgebaut. Ist mir und meinen Kollegen ehrlich gesagt nicht mal aufgefallen ☺️.
> Es ist aber der Auslieferungszustand von Radon.



Krass. Wenn DAS der Auslieferungszustand war!!! Also mit zu langen Bremsleitungen kann man ja noch leben, aber wie das durch eine „Qualitätssicherung“ gekommen ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin_1982 (14. Juni 2019)

Ich denke eher das ist dem stolzen Besitzer bei der Lenkermontage passiert.

lg
Martin


----------



## tommi67 (16. Juni 2019)




----------



## FFox80 (16. Juni 2019)

Und ja Bremsleitung und Gabellockout sind zu lang (da scheint Radon recht großzügig). Fahren war aber erstmal wichtiger


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Juni 2019)

Schade das die hier bei uns mit ihrem Natzionalpark so durchdrehen ... echt schön da .... eigentlich !


----------



## woersdorfer (17. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schade das die hier bei uns mit ihrem Natzionalpark so durchdrehen ... echt schön da .... eigentlich !


Was meinst du denn damit genau?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2019)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn damit genau?



Verbote für MTB ... Radfahrer scheinen generell nicht gerne gesehen dort.
Gibt eine breite Schotterpiste um den See für die "Älteren Herrschaften " die gerne mal ihr E Bike ausführen der Rest der Radwege in zu schlechtem Zustand für Radfahrer und zu uninteressant für MTB. 

Auszug aus den NP Infos: 
"Damit sowohl Wandernde als auch Radfahrer und Radfahrerinnen ihren Besuch im Nationalpark Eifel genießen können, ist es wichtig, dass beide Gruppen aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen. Die freigegebenen Radwege im Schutzgebiet sind für gemütliche Radler und Radwanderer gedacht. Für ambitionierte Mountainbiker sind spezielle Mountainbike-Strecken sowie Donwhill-Parcours außerhalb des Nationalparks ausgewiese"

Das suggeriert a) das wir MTBler "nicht gemütlich" können und b) heisst Rücksicht nehmen nicht abgrenzen ( die einen hier die anderen da ) sondern das man sich mit Respekt begegnet ! Total falscher Ansatz in meinen Augen. Egal zu viel Offtopic für hier denke ich ... regt mich nur wieder auf ich lass es lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wirme (17. Juni 2019)

Habe am Freitag und Samstag den Rothaarsteig mit dem JAB bezwungen. 158 km und 3.450 Höhenmeter.  War eine geile Männertour.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (18. Juni 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Habe am Freitag und Samstag den Rothaarsteig mit dem JAB bezwungen. 158 km und 3.450 Höhenmeter.  War eine geile Männertour.



Schön mal ein Jab zu sehen! Fährst du mit Lock out?


----------



## wirme (18. Juni 2019)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Schön mal ein Jab zu sehen! Fährst du mit Lock out?



Fahre ohne Lock Out.
Vergesse sonst immer den Lockout wieder raus zu nehmen.
Im September wird die Tour wiederholt.
Will probieren, ob ich die Strecke an einem Tag schaffe.
Dann aber mit einem kleineren Kettenblatt vorne, und mit anderen Reifen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> War eine geile Männertour



Ich sehe nur das Bike von einem Mann .... die anderen haben ja Schutzbleche


----------



## Deleted 78298 (18. Juni 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Fahre ohne Lock Out.
> Vergesse sonst immer den Lockout wieder raus zu nehmen.
> Im September wird die Tour wiederholt.
> Will probieren, ob ich die Strecke an einem Tag schaffe.
> Dann aber mit einem kleineren Kettenblatt vorne, und mit anderen Reifen.



War schon erstaunt, die Strecke an einem Tag. Deshalb meine Frage. 

Zum Glück hast du mudguards dran und hast den schönen Rahmen nicht entstellt! Top! Da muss ich 
Hubert recht geben, sieht nicht gut aus, die "Schutzbleche".


----------



## wirme (18. Juni 2019)

Am ersten Tag haben wir 80 km und 1.800 Höhenmeter gemacht.
Da wären noch ein paar km mehr drin gewesen. Am zweiten Tag waren es 78 km und 1.650 Höhenmeter.
Obwohl die beiden anderen > 10 Jahre jünger sind, bin ich gut mitgekommen.
Ich will halt mal schauen, wie weit ich mit meinen über 50 Jahren so komme.
Wohne genau in der Mitte von der Strecke.
Wenn ich nicht mehr weiter komme, lasse ich mich von meiner Holden abholen.

Wegen den Mudguards - ich hasse diese blöden Klapperschutzbleche.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (21. Juni 2019)

Kleine Runde zur Vollrather Höhe.


----------



## Airigh (22. Juni 2019)

Mal wieder mein Slide im Wald...


----------



## biker-88 (22. Juni 2019)

Radon swoop 200 in special Lackierung, war Mal schwarz grau


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Juni 2019)

Jetzt noch die Radon Decals entsprechend einarbeiten..dann wär es top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-88 (23. Juni 2019)

Dafür hatte ich leider keine Phantasie mehr aber wenn du ne gute Idee hast gerne her damit. es war vorher die grau schwarze Version, das blaue ist lackiert und die gelben Waben fertige Sticker aus dem Auto Zubehör


----------



## Final_edition (28. Juni 2019)

Swoop 170 trifft slide +


----------



## raoulmduke (4. Juli 2019)

Mein Jealous CF  ist gestern fertig geworden.
Nur die Bremsleitungen müssen noch durch orange Jagwire ersetzt werden.
Ich bin aber am überlegen, die Decals auf den Felgen auch noch durch orange zu ersetzen


----------



## martin_1982 (4. Juli 2019)

Fesch das Jealous!
Ist das der Rahmen in Größe S?


----------



## raoulmduke (4. Juli 2019)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Fesch das Jealous!
> Ist das der Rahmen in Größe S?


Ne ist 18" also M


----------



## Deleted 78298 (4. Juli 2019)

biker-88 schrieb:


> Dafür hatte ich leider keine Phantasie mehr aber wenn du ne gute Idee hast gerne her damit. es war vorher die grau schwarze Version, das blaue ist lackiert und die gelben Waben fertige Sticker aus dem Auto ZubehörAnhang anzeigen 876989Anhang anzeigen 876991


Sieht nach Livigno aus?


----------



## CZZZZ (5. Juli 2019)

mein Cragger beim Päuschen machen...


----------



## niemand66 (11. Juli 2019)

Aus allen Teilen zusammen geschraubt die noch von anderen Bikes übrig waren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2019)

Radontreff @ Nationalpark Eifel






Slide 150 10.0 





Slide 150 8.0





Slide Carbon 650 X01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (24. Juli 2019)

Eigentlich wollte es eine Runde schaukeln, aber als ich ihm sagte dass es bereits zu groß sei, da war es beleidigt .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2019)

Hats doch tatsächlich mal geregnet 































​


----------



## KUBIKUS (29. Juli 2019)

Mein Radon Zr Race aus 2013 in den Alpen - im aktuellen Sommerurlaub.


----------



## Flauschinator (1. August 2019)

Mein (derzeit "entfettetes", weil auf 2.4er Schlappen gesetztes) Slide FE heute morgen bei der Riegelpause kurz vor der Ettlinger Linie


----------



## Ruhrpottbiker09 (4. August 2019)

Mein neues Swoop 8.0


----------



## Airigh (5. August 2019)

Wieder mal mein Slide, jetzt mit 200er Scheibe vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (5. August 2019)

Falscher post, sorry


----------



## Black-Under (11. August 2019)

Na dann auch mal nen Bild von meinem Slide 130 (gerade runderneuert).


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. August 2019)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Na dann auch mal nen Bild von meinem Slide 130 (gerade runderneuert).
> Anhang anzeigen 896169



Ist das nicht im Siebengebirge, der alte Bunker unten ziemlich am Trailende?


----------



## Black-Under (11. August 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Ist das nicht im Siebengebirge, der alte Bunker unten ziemlich am Trailende?



Ja, habe mein Bike extra dort hingeschoben, weil man dort ja nicht fahren darf.


----------



## Babarendave2211 (13. August 2019)

Hallo hier im Forum  
hier mein Radon ZR Team 7.0 mit einer Reba Federgabel und einer SLX Bremsanlage.


----------



## raoulmduke (13. August 2019)

Gestern war Waschtag.
Das Bike ist nun endlich fertig  
Ich spiele allerdings noch mit dem Gedanken einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze, die unter 400gr kommt....


----------



## zett3coupe (13. August 2019)

Race proved (24h Duisburg)


----------



## Airigh (15. August 2019)

Ja wer schaut denn hier so schüchtern ums Eck?


----------



## Tbuschi (23. August 2019)

Servus, bin dann auch in der Radon-Familie angekommen....

Mein Onkel Cragger, Version 1.0, die Pedale müssen noch angepasst werden


----------



## Markus135 (25. August 2019)

Wleis jemand was genau für ein Kurbellager verbaut ist , meins ist dahin und nun bräuchte ich ein neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (26. August 2019)

Feuertaufe in Form von Alpencross erfolgreich bestanden 



(Wer den Fotospot errät kriegt nen Keks )


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2019)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Feuertaufe in Form von Alpencross erfolgreich bestanden
> Anhang anzeigen 903226
> (Wer den Fotospot errät kriegt nen Keks )



Fimba ! Her mit dem Keks


----------



## Realityb (7. September 2019)

Nach dem Bild kam die Abfahrt mit Dichtmilch an den Waden.


----------



## wirme (7. September 2019)

Was machst du mit meinem RAD  

Sehe du hast auch den Lenker getauscht.
Habe ich auch sofort gemacht - gegen einen Carbon Lenker mit 20 mm mehr Rise.


----------



## Realityb (7. September 2019)

Gut das du nicht merkst das es manchmal auch ohne dich unterwegs ist. 

Meiner ist allerdings aus Alu. Ohne die 20mm mehr geht es irgendwie nicht ganz so gut, weiß aber nicht ob ich sogar noch mehr brauche. Bin am überlegen beim nächsten Gabelservice auf 170mm oder gar 180mm zu traveln.


----------



## wirme (7. September 2019)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt  - und eine Charger 2.1 Kartusche.

Habe neben dem Jab noch ein Bike mit Motor, was ich meist zum Pendeln zur Arbeit nutze. Zurück geht es dann meist durch den Wald. Da ist eine Yari dran. Da könnte ich dann die alte Kartusche von der Lyrik einbauen.


----------



## seb12 (7. September 2019)

Habe mein Slide Trail 9.0 jetzt seit März und bin bis auf einen Defekt am Hauptlager, sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Das Bike performed auf meinen Hometrails hier im Ruhrgebiet genauso gut wie jetzt im Sommer in den Alpen oder auch
im Bikepark kann man viel Spass haben. Ein paar Sachen wurden aber bereits geändert zur Serie wie man sieht.


----------



## JW12010 (13. September 2019)

Mein Swoop 170 aus 2017


----------



## Airigh (14. September 2019)

Jetzt mit neuem, breiterem Lenker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2019)

Wieder in der wunderschönen Vulkaneifel unterwegs gewesen


----------



## rider1970 (15. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wieder in der wunderschönen Vulkaneifel unterwegs gewesen



Schönes Video 
Und die Tröte auf dem Oberrohr 

Nur die mucke wäre jetzt nicht so meins, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## Porschefreak (15. September 2019)

Dann beteilige ich mich auch mal. Slide Hybrid 140 7.0, es wurde einiges geändert, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Pedale, Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Beläge und Laufräder. Bis auf den Dämpfer bin ich sehr happy





.


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (20. September 2019)

Später mehr


----------



## groudy (22. September 2019)

Hier auch einmal mein Swoop 175 7.0 in 18“(M).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. September 2019)

bikebuddy & me sliding @ Ahr
( Radon Slide 150 8.0 & Carbon Slide X01 )


















​
​





​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (28. September 2019)

Mein Slide am Hacklbergtrail in Saalbach


----------



## Tony[1987] (13. Oktober 2019)

Mein olles ZR Team 4.0 aus 2012. Funktioniert aber trotzdem noch top.


----------



## Soldi (13. Oktober 2019)

2019er Jab 10.0 MS



2015er Swoop 210 9.0


----------



## Oshiki (14. Oktober 2019)

Hier auch mal unser Fuhrpark nach der Schlammentfernung


----------



## phmadasan (18. Oktober 2019)

My Radon Skeen 27,5


----------



## jackotto1 (27. Oktober 2019)

Mein erstes MTB überhaupt JAP 10


----------



## SUPERDELUXE (27. Oktober 2019)

Aus ganz alt und ein bisschen neu ?. F*** Winter ? kann kommen ✌


----------



## christoph__mtb (30. Oktober 2019)




----------



## SkeenRider (3. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da bin ich wieder. Mitte des Jahres hatte ich mein Slide verkauft und mir ein Specialized Stumpjumper Comp Alloy gekauft woran ich mich aber schnell satt gesehen habe. Jetzt bin ich doch wieder bei Radon gelandet (zu recht) und hab mir gestern im Megastore Bonn ein Slide Trail 9.0 2020 gegönnt. Der Besuch im Megastore war mal wieder perfekt alle waren sehr freundlich und man hat sich viel Zeit genommen für die Beratung. Da kein Slide Trail 9.0 in 20 Zoll im Verkaufsraum war hat man sehr schnell exra eins für mich aufgebaut, welches ich auch direkt mitnehmen konnte. Auf das Slide gab es ein kleinen Rabatt und auf die Pedale hat man mir sogar 20% Rabatt gegeben. Perfekter Service im Megastore. Hier nochmal ein riesen Dankeschön an @Radon-Bikes.

Zum Bike muss man nicht viel sagen. Für den Preis einfach unschlagbar. Die Farbe ist der Hammer in kombi mit dem pflegeleichten schwarzen Hinterbau sehr schick. Der Rahmen ist sehr sauber Lackiert alle Züge sind sehr schön verlegt. Die Decals wie das Slide Trail oder das 2020 gefallen mir auch sehr gut. 

Bilder kann ich leider keine vernünftigen machen das es in der Eifel nur am Regnen ist.


----------



## Oshiki (3. November 2019)

Wie leicht ist dein neuer Flitzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (3. November 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Wie leicht ist dein neuer Flitzer?



Ich hab leider keine Waage. Ich Schätze so wie es jetzt ist mit Pedale und Tubeless ~ 14.5kg.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Bilder kann ich leider keine vernünftigen machen das es in der Eifel nur am Regnen ist.



Ja wie jetzt ... das Teil is doch nicht aus Zucker ... direkt mal vernünstig einweihen dann weiss das Rädchen auch wozu es gebaut wurde  
Top Teil  Wenn mein Klütten Kalle mal das zeitliche segnet krieg ich auch son 29er egalisierer


----------



## SkeenRider (3. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt ... das Teil is doch nicht aus Zucker ... direkt mal vernünstig einweihen dann weiss das Rädchen auch wozu es gebaut wurde
> Top Teil  Wenn mein Klütten Kalle mal das zeitliche segnet krieg ich auch son 29er egalisierer



Die ganze Aktion mit dem Specialized hat mich jetzt genug Geld gekostet deswegen wird das Slide Trail erst noch Foliert damit der schöne Lack die nächsten 2 - 3 Jahre gut Überlebt. 

Da du ja auch aus der Eifel kommst könnte man vielleicht auch mal zusammen ein Tour fahren dann kannste dir das Gerät mal angucken.


----------



## Oshiki (3. November 2019)

Gibt es für das Slide bereits fertige Foliensätze?


----------



## SkeenRider (3. November 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Gibt es für das Slide bereits fertige Foliensätze?



Mein Bruder ist Folierer und wir fertigen nächste Woche Schablonen an. Bei Easy Frame gibt es das große Set nur für 18" Rahmen.


----------



## baconcookie (4. November 2019)

Wir haben das auch am Wochendene im Megastore für meine Frau gekauft in 16" werden von Easyframe das Folienset kaufen, habe ich auch auf meinem Santa Cruz, ist wirklich top qualität.
Sind die Laufräder bereits mit Tubelessfelgenband abgeklebt? Dann kann ich das nämlich direkt umbauen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. November 2019)

@baconcookie 

Die Laufräder sind Tubeless-Ready.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Da du ja auch aus der Eifel kommst könnte man vielleicht auch mal zusammen ein Tour fahren dann kannste dir das Gerät mal angucken.



Klar könnten wir mal machen. Würd mich mal interessieren wie das Teil durch enge Serpentinen geht, Ahr würde sich da anbieten 

Achso ... Bilder hier ... hab am Sonntag "downsizing" gemacht und das "alte" 26er nochmal bewegt .... läuft 

​

​
 
​

​
 
​

​
​


----------



## baconcookie (4. November 2019)

@SkeenRider stehen grad noch auf dem schlauch, der lack ist glänzend oder matt? holen das rad die woche ab, aber die folie wollten wir schon jetzt bestellen, aber wir haben nichtmehr im kopf ob nun glänzender oder matter lack drauf ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. November 2019)

glänzend


----------



## SkeenRider (4. November 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Wir haben das auch am Wochendene im Megastore für meine Frau gekauft in 16" werden von Easyframe das Folienset kaufen, habe ich auch auf meinem Santa Cruz, ist wirklich top qualität.
> Sind die Laufräder bereits mit Tubelessfelgenband abgeklebt? Dann kann ich das nämlich direkt umbauen



Von Easy Frame gibt es nur den kleinen Foliensatz für 16" und 20". Mein Slide Trail wird komplett Foliert 

Könnte es sein das ihr so gegen 12 - 13 Uhr da wart?



schraeg schrieb:


> Klar könnten wir mal machen. Würd mich mal interessieren wie das Teil durch enge Serpentinen geht, Ahr würde sich da anbieten
> 
> Achso ... Bilder hier ... hab am Sonntag "downsizing" gemacht und das "alte" 26er nochmal bewegt .... läuft



Oha Serpentinen muss ich noch üben aber da kann der Profi mir bestimmt auch Tipps geben


----------



## baconcookie (4. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das ihr so gegen 12 - 13 Uhr da wart?


nee wir waren schon kurz nach 10 da, um 12 uhr war ich schon wieder im wald


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Oha Serpentinen muss ich noch üben aber da kann der Profi mir bestimmt auch Tipps geben



Klar können das gerne mal einen Nachmittag ausgiebig üben  Profi bin ich aber auch noch lange keiner. Aber wenn dann mehr über PN sonst kriegen wir hier die gelbe Karte


----------



## Airigh (4. November 2019)

Ein herrlicher Trail und von mir wahrscheinlich bald eines der letzten Radon Bilder...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2019)

Airigh schrieb:


> von mir wahrscheinlich bald eines der letzten Radon Bilder...



Schade, hab ich mir immer gern angeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (4. November 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schade, hab ich mir immer gern angeschaut



Könnte wohl sein, das meine Fotos bald in der Propain Galerie zu finden sind ;-)


----------



## Oshiki (4. November 2019)

Hugene?


----------



## Airigh (4. November 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Hugene?



Spindrift


----------



## Agent500 (4. November 2019)

@SkeenRider 
Die Farbkombination ist echt gelungen, sehr chic. 
Wenn du mal ne Kofferwaage zur Hand hast, Gewicht würde mich auch mal interessieren. 



schraeg schrieb:


> Ahr würde sich da anbieten


Steinerberg, Krausberg, Steinthalskopf, Katzley & Co. gehen ja immer. ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Steinerberg, Krausberg, Steinthalskopf, Katzley & Co. gehen ja immer. ?



Si Claro


----------



## SkeenRider (5. November 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @SkeenRider
> Die Farbkombination ist echt gelungen, sehr chic.
> Wenn du mal ne Kofferwaage zur Hand hast, Gewicht würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> 
> ...


 Ich werde mir morgen mal eine Waage von der Arbeit ausleihen. Das Gewicht Poste ich dann im Slide Trail Thread


----------



## siebenacht (6. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> ... Die Farbe ist der Hammer ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 932668


Da darf man aber keine Schalkefan sein. 
Viel Spaß damit.
Gruß 78


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2019)

​


----------



## baconcookie (10. November 2019)

Gestern für die Frau das 16" abgeholt, Griffe sind jetzt noch blaue ergon evo + ergon Damen sattel. 
Habe es gestern mit easy frame foliert.
Tubless mach ich die Tage noch, dann ist es fertig


----------



## Agent500 (15. November 2019)

@baconcookie
Ich hoffe die Pedalfarbe wird noch getauscht? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (15. November 2019)

Haha nein, das wollte sie so, haben zusätzlich noch blaue Griffe, kommt noch ne blaue aheadcap drauf und blaue Inlays in die mt5, sieht echt geil aus


----------



## baconcookie (16. November 2019)

Habs mal gewogen, 16"  mit 15kg doch nicht sooo leicht. 
Mit Pedalen, tubeless (90ml pro Reifen) neuen griffen und Sattel


----------



## Agent500 (16. November 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> haben zusätzlich noch blaue Griffe, kommt noch ne blaue aheadcap drauf und blaue Inlays in die mt5


Alles klar, dann passt es ja. ?


----------



## SkeenRider (16. November 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Habs mal gewogen, 16"  mit 15kg doch nicht sooo leicht.
> Mit Pedalen, tubeless (90ml pro Reifen) neuen griffen und Sattel



Mein 20" mit Pedalen und 120ml Tubless Milch wiegt weniger. Bidt du dir sicher mit den 15kg?


----------



## baconcookie (16. November 2019)

Hmm, hab mich halt 1x mit und 1x ohne Rad auf unsere normale Waage gestellt


----------



## SkeenRider (16. November 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Hmm, hab mich halt 1x mit und 1x ohne Rad auf unsere normale Waage gestellt



Ok dann wird das aber nicht Stimmen  Meins habe ich mit einer geeichten Waage gemessen und in 16 Zoll sollte es ein paar Gramm leichter sein.


----------



## Frickelmaster (19. November 2019)

Des wäre dann mein Slide 9.0 150 HD von 2016


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. November 2019)

#26aintdead



 




​ 
​ ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2019)

* Lasse RHEIN böng ! *












































​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jasibike (24. November 2019)

Der Herbst im Odenwald.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2019)

Belgien ... immer eine Reise wert ! 
Love it !





















​


----------



## rider1970 (8. Dezember 2019)

Nach anfänglichen "Startschwierigkeiten "   und wochenlangem Mistwetter gestern endlich mal die erste, wenn auch sehr kurze, Ausfahrt geschafft


----------



## Final_edition (19. Dezember 2019)

auch wenns oft gehated wird, ich finde die JAB´s mega sexy!
Die Farbgebungen der ´20er Modelle ist auch echt fein gelungen.
Hast du da dickere Reifen drauf oder täuscht das Volumen etwas?


----------



## rider1970 (20. Dezember 2019)

Final_edition schrieb:


> auch wenns oft gehated wird, ich finde die JAB´s mega sexy!
> Die Farbgebungen der ´20er Modelle ist auch echt fein gelungen.
> Hast du da dickere Reifen drauf oder täuscht das Volumen etwas?



Danke  
Ja, sind 2,6er contis 
Baron und Mk


----------



## Kenzinger (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, ich habe heute mein ZR Team 7.0 auf Shimano SLX 12fach mit Sunrace MZ903 Kassette (11-51) umgebaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenzinger (30. Dezember 2019)

Bild von der gestrigen Tour rund um Bombach:
*

*


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2020)

Mal wieder in der Rureifel gewesen ... war das herrlich !


----------



## woersdorfer (1. Januar 2020)

Wenigstens an Neujahr ein wenig die Beine bewegt.





Ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr für alle.


----------



## Smokeypipe (15. Januar 2020)

Hier mein radon slide hybrid 8.0
3 Monate alt und schon Lagerschaden. 3 Wochen jetzt ohne bike, wie soll das bloß gehen...


----------



## bullswildrush (15. Januar 2020)

Selber machen?


----------



## Smokeypipe (16. Januar 2020)

Und Garantie?


----------



## Tbuschi (17. Januar 2020)

Smokeypipe schrieb:


> Und Garantie?


sonst alles original?


----------



## Smokeypipe (29. Januar 2020)

Nur der  vorbau wurde geändert, aber das tut ja nix zur Sache. Das bike war auch nach 8 Tagen wieder repariert, alles problemlos. Neuer Motor wurde verbaut.


----------



## ultraenz (30. Januar 2020)

Vorgestern war es endlich soweit


----------



## Shonzo (2. Februar 2020)

Hier mal was mit etwas weniger Federweg. Meine neue Mittelgebirgs-Pendel-Alltags-Sauwetter-Schlampe auf Basis des Scart Light Rahmens.

Den Rahmen schmücken eine Rockshox Paragon, NX Eagle Gruppe, Magura MT4 Bremsen und ein Rose Laufradsatz basierend auf DT Swiss 545D Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoilRocks (15. Februar 2020)

Super Wetter heute für Mitte Februar!


----------



## Martin31008 (15. Februar 2020)

Radon Slide 150 und Radon Ream ZR Hybrid, beide selbst von mir aufgebaut mit günstigen Anbauteilen


----------



## Kenzinger (19. Februar 2020)

Ich habe mein ZR Team heute etwas ovalisiert. Der erste Test war interessant, am Wochenende werde ich hoffentlich ein bisschen in den Bergen unterwegs sein. Da soll das ja am meisten bringen.


----------



## SkeenRider (19. Februar 2020)

Zum ersten mal für dieses Jahr mit meinem Slide Trail 9.0 2020 unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Februar 2020)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Zum ersten mal für dieses Jahr mit meinem Slide Trail 9.0 2020 unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 983207
> Anhang anzeigen 983208
> ...



Schöne Fotos - viel Spaß auf den Trails!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2020)

Fast ein Youngtimer und macht immer noch Spass ???







​


----------



## SkeenRider (20. Februar 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos - viel Spaß auf den Trails!



Vielen Dank 

Ich bin mit meinem mittlerweile 5 Radon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Babarendave2211 (4. März 2020)

Mein Radon ZR TEAM 7.0 mit paar kleinen Änderungen


----------



## Kenzinger (8. März 2020)

Mein Radon ist jetzt für die Saison gerüstet, SLX Bremsen, 1x12fach SLX mit Sunrace Kassette, ovales Kettenblatt und jetzt noch eine Variostütze.
Der Zug der Stütze läuft größtenteils offen am Sitzrohr entlang und geht dann über die ehemalige Umwerferführung. Funktioniert super und ist, wie ich heute schon festgestellt habe, ein toller Mehrwert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PowerDreamer (9. März 2020)

Mein ZR RACE 7.0, im nicht ganz aktuellen setup auf dem Bild.. 
Umbauten aktuell 

Bremse Shimano Zee
Sqlab Sattel und Griffe
Conti Trail King VA und Mountain King II HA (Matsch setup, sonst Crossing)


----------



## Kenzinger (10. März 2020)

Babarendave2211 schrieb:


> Mein Radon ZR TEAM 7.0 mit paar kleinen Änderungen
> Anhang anzeigen 989834



Das ZR Team ist halt ein schönes Hardtail! Besonders in dem Blau. In der Farbe fährt es meine Frau.
Hast andere Bremsen (SLX M7000?), Bremsscheiben (XT?) und Ergon-Griffe montiert? Und dann noch DT Swiss X1900 Felgen!
Ich habe auf meinem auch die SLX Bremsen, aber mit den ursprünglichen Scheiben. Merkt man den Unterschied der besseren Scheiben?


----------



## Babarendave2211 (11. März 2020)

Ja hab die ab Werk montieren MT 200 shimano Bremse gegen die SLX mit XT Scheiben getauscht. Auch die Original Rock Shox judy silver hab ich gegen eine Rock Shox Reba Gabel getauscht dazu noch Den X1900 Laufradsatz von DTSwiss. 

Du meinst den Unterschied der Scheiben von slx zu xt ? Oder ?


----------



## Kenzinger (11. März 2020)

Fast, ich meine den Unterschied der orginalen Scheiben am ZR Team 7.0 und den XT Scheiben.

Und ist der Umstieg bei der Gabel tatsächlich relevant? Was sind die merkbaren Vorteile?

Mit dem Rahmen bin ich ja sehr zufrieden. Aber auch an der Gabel habe ich nichts auszusetzen. Aber einen Tausch der Räder kann ich mir auch noch vorstellen.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (17. März 2020)

Heute eine kleine Runde gedreht, mit meinem em ja fast Youngtimer


----------



## woersdorfer (22. März 2020)

Heute das traumhafte Wetter genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2020)

Soulriding @ Eifel
























​


----------



## Bib0103 (23. März 2020)

Ist Jetzt auch Schon 2 Jahre Alt aber läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## rider1970 (23. März 2020)

Bib0103 schrieb:


> Ist Jetzt auch Schon 2 Jahre Alt aber läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.



Gefällt   

Haseltaltrail?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2020)




----------



## sinux (6. April 2020)

So, das Frühlingswetter am Samstag ausgenutzt und den kleinen Plastikrenner an die schöne Ahr entführt.


----------



## Bejak (10. April 2020)

Meins ist wieder fit. Im Hintergrund die Reste des Sturms, der hier Ende letzten August durch die Gegend zog.




Ich war aber nicht alleine unterwegs. Meine Frau fährt das ZR-Team 7. Meine Tochter was markenfremdes (Cube Team 700) hier aus dem Bikemarkt, was ein bischen aufgepimpt ist, XT-Bremsen, neuer Sattel).




Nachmittag war ich dann nochmal alleine unterwegs.




Wer kennt den See?


----------



## max456 (11. April 2020)

Mein Radon Swoop?


----------



## rider1970 (12. April 2020)

Osterausfahrt bei bestem Wetter heute   
Schöne Feiertage


----------



## Guerill0 (17. April 2020)




----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (19. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HN96MTB (22. April 2020)

In der Heimat ist es doch am schönsten!


----------



## Bejak (22. April 2020)

SInd die Bilder aktuell? Bei uns hier ist es schon viel grüner! ?


----------



## HN96MTB (22. April 2020)

Naja gute 3 Wochen alt... Aber hier im Osten dauert alles etwas länger.


----------



## Martin31008 (23. April 2020)

Radon TCS 
Aufbau mit nagelneuem 90€ Rahmen und Teilen aus der Reste Kiste…


----------



## Guerill0 (23. April 2020)

Der Gabelschaft soll so lang sein?


----------



## Martin31008 (23. April 2020)

Wie gesagt ist nur zusammen gesteckt, abschneiden kann man immer noch aber nur einmal


----------



## martin_1982 (24. April 2020)

Mein Jealous AL 2020 fast noch wie "out of the box" mit teporären Pedalen


----------



## compact444 (24. April 2020)

Mein Swoop 175


----------



## Bejak (3. Mai 2020)

So tief wie heute war ich mit dem Ratt glaub ich noch nie. Ich meine nicht tief (ein)gesunken, sondern Tiefenmeter...




Quizfrage: Wie heißt rechts der Fluss?




Ja, einfach...




Ich war aber im Himalaya...

Sieht man zwar auf den Fotos nicht, aber da war ganz schön was los auf dem Uferweg. Ich habe allerdings das  Bembelboot vermisst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocLumpi (4. Mai 2020)

Gestern das erste mal mein neues (Budgetbuild-) Bike ausgeführt.?
Gleich im Bikepark der seit diesem Wochenende wieder öffentlich zugänglich ist ?
Radon Slide Fe mit 2.8er Conti's mit 140/130mm Federweg. 
Das Fahrwerk liegt schön satt am Trail und kommt meiner Fahrweise schon entgegen.


----------



## rider1970 (4. Mai 2020)

DocLumpi schrieb:


> Gestern das erste mal mein neues (Budgetbuild-) Bike ausgeführt.?
> Gleich im Bikepark der seit diesem Wochenende wieder öffentlich zugänglich ist ?
> Radon Slide Fe mit 2.8er Conti's mit 140/130mm Federweg.
> Das Fahrwerk liegt schön satt am Trail und kommt meiner Fahrweise schon entgegen.Anhang anzeigen 1034803Anhang anzeigen 1034804



"Corona Park " 
Wo bist du da unterwegs?


----------



## DocLumpi (5. Mai 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> "Corona Park "
> Wo bist du da unterwegs?




Das ist in Niederösterreich , Wexl Trails- ein kleiner feiner Bikepark, der noch dazu gerade erweitert wird ?


----------



## paulman8888 (12. Mai 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Quizfrage: Wie heißt rechts der Fluss?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1034212



Neiße?
Oder Donau?


----------



## Soldi (12. Mai 2020)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Neiße?
> Oder Donau?


Eher das andere Frankfurt ohne Oder.


----------



## stani73 (13. Mai 2020)

meine swoop 190 in action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poison2008 (13. Mai 2020)

Bib0103 schrieb:


> Ist Jetzt auch Schon 2 Jahre Alt aber läuft noch wie am ersten Tag.


Sieht mega gut aus, gefällt mir!


----------



## CoilRocks (15. Mai 2020)

Heute war es echt matschig. Aber ein Riesenspass!


----------



## Flauschinator (16. Mai 2020)

Wo nehmt ihr den Matsch her? 
Bei uns ist es schon wieder so trocken, dass die Nachbarn mich nach jeder Tour zum Corona-Test schicken wollen...


----------



## martin_1982 (16. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte auch noch etwas Matsch von heute anzubieten ?

SKEEN Trail 10.0 27.5 von 2017


----------



## schweizerm (25. Mai 2020)

Aus grün wurde schwarz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2020)

schweizerm schrieb:


> Aus grün wurde schwarz



Lackiert oder neuer Rahmen ?


----------



## brösmeli (25. Mai 2020)

Hier ein Foto nach der ersten längeren Tour mit meinem Jealous. Hammer! Und ich find es auch nicht so „bocksteif“ wie in den Tests beschrieben.


----------



## schweizerm (25. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Lackiert oder neuer Rahmen ?


neuer Rahmen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2020)




----------



## Roonieman (9. Juni 2020)

Gestern frisch eingetroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedDragon83 (10. Juni 2020)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Gestern frisch eingetroffen?


Lässiges Design und coole Farbe!


----------



## Bejak (8. Juli 2020)

Da muss irgendwo ein Nest sein.


----------



## DocPolo (9. Juli 2020)

Madamme hat am Wochenende auch ihr neues Jealous bekommen und ist voll und ganz begeistert


----------



## Roonieman (9. Juli 2020)

Schönes Teil?


----------



## Bejak (9. Juli 2020)

So, erster Testausflug war erfolgreich, das gebrauchte ZR Kids 260 für meine Tocher war ein guter Schnapper, alles Ok. Sohnemann fährt jetzt das Cube Race 240, das der Tochter fast zu klein ist, nahtloser Übergang gelungen, und mein ZR Race ist auch wieder fit, zum Glück ist die Kette daheim neulich auf einer kurzen Tour kaputt gegangen, und nicht irgendwo wo ich mich nicht auskenne... Und meiner Frau Ihr ZR Team sowieso, das ist ja quasi noch neu. Der Urlaub mit diversen schon geplanten Touren auf Höhe Normalnull kann kommen.


----------



## Jasibike (10. Juli 2020)

Das Beste aus der Kurzarbeit gemacht.


----------



## Bejak (12. Juli 2020)

Viele Grüße aus Höhe "Normalnull".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2020)




----------



## Rob1982 (16. Juli 2020)

1 Woche alt, beim ersten Ausritt mit der Family. Sind noch Ladenpedale dran   Macht Spaß, das Radl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2020)

​


----------



## rider1970 (20. Juli 2020)

Unterwegs bei der Verwandtschaft in der wunderschönen Rhön


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​


Willst Du mit der Hupe die Wanderer vom Weg blasen


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2020)

Meine Frau fährt das  Radon Slide Carbon 160 Team Replica ( was für ein langer Name  ) jetzt schon seit 4,5 Jahren und außer gelegentlich mal die Reverb und die Magura Bremsen Entlüften gabs noch keine Probleme . Sogar die Lager sind noch alle Original und funktionieren Einwandfrei  .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2020)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Willst Du mit der Hupe die Wanderer vom Weg blasen


Die kommt bei denen immer gut an, zaubert immer ein Lächeln ins Gesicht ???


----------



## Rob1982 (28. Juli 2020)

Das gute Stück hat mich letzen Sonntag 2 mal auf dem hiesigen Flowtrail, gut den Berg hoch und trotz einiger Anfängerfehler gut und mit viel Spaß den Berg runter begleitet. Jetzt sind auch neue, recht ausladende Pedale "MDH Bug" dran.

Macht Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renegade5569 (29. Juli 2020)

Nach drei Jahren, immer noch fast wie neu. Nur die Lager knacken machmal. Aber irgendwie müssen sie ja sparen. Werden bald gewechselt. Mit tubeless jetzt auch längere Touren möglich und mit 760 mm Lenker und 30 mm rise fühle ich mich jetzt richtig wohl.
Mal sehen, ob die Kool Stop Bremsbeläge mehr bringen. #bisbaldimwald


----------



## cyrus791 (30. Juli 2020)

So, komme nun auch endlich mal dazu, die Fotos von meinem neuen Radon Jealous AL 10.0 zu posten! ?
Die Farbe gefällt mir wirklich unheimlich - ist aber auch etwas pflege-intensiv (ok, so sauber wie hier auf den Fotos wird es wahrscheinlich ohnehin nie wieder sein... ?)
Da ich nicht so der Extrem-Uphiller bin, habe ich mittlerweile das Kettenblatt auf 36Z umgebaut und den Lenker auf 72cm gekürzt (bin auch nicht der Größte mit 170cm). Den Vorbau habe ich auf 90mm getauscht (gleiches Race-Face Modell) um dann wieder etwas gestreckter auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Und jetzt rennt das Teil wirklich ordentlich!!
Ein anderer Sattel (Terry Arteria) ist auch schon drauf und am WE werden jetzt noch die Magnesium-Flatpedals angeschraubt und dann kanns aber ordentlich losgehen!!


----------



## Roonieman (30. Juli 2020)

cyrus791 schrieb:


> So, komme nun auch endlich mal dazu, die Fotos von meinem neuen Radon Jealous AL 10.0 zu posten! ?
> Die Farbe gefällt mir wirklich unheimlich - ist aber auch etwas pflege-intensiv (ok, so sauber wie hier auf den Fotos wird es wahrscheinlich ohnehin nie wieder sein... ?)
> Da ich nicht so der Extrem-Uphiller bin, habe ich mittlerweile das Kettenblatt auf 36Z umgebaut und den Lenker auf 72cm gekürzt (bin auch nicht der Größte mit 170cm). Den Vorbau habe ich auf 90mm getauscht (gleiches Race-Face Modell) um dann wieder etwas gestreckter auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Und jetzt rennt das Teil wirklich ordentlich!!
> Ein anderer Sattel (Terry Arteria) ist auch schon drauf und am WE werden jetzt noch die Magnesium-Flatpedals angeschraubt und dann kanns aber ordentlich losgehen!!


Schönes Raceteil?


----------



## CedGauche (30. Juli 2020)

cyrus791 schrieb:


> So, komme nun auch endlich mal dazu, die Fotos von meinem neuen Radon Jealous AL 10.0 zu posten! ?
> Die Farbe gefällt mir wirklich unheimlich - ist aber auch etwas pflege-intensiv (ok, so sauber wie hier auf den Fotos wird es wahrscheinlich ohnehin nie wieder sein... ?)
> Da ich nicht so der Extrem-Uphiller bin, habe ich mittlerweile das Kettenblatt auf 36Z umgebaut und den Lenker auf 72cm gekürzt (bin auch nicht der Größte mit 170cm). Den Vorbau habe ich auf 90mm getauscht (gleiches Race-Face Modell) um dann wieder etwas gestreckter auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Und jetzt rennt das Teil wirklich ordentlich!!
> Ein anderer Sattel (Terry Arteria) ist auch schon drauf und am WE werden jetzt noch die Magnesium-Flatpedals angeschraubt und dann kanns aber ordentlich losgehen!!



Sieht toll aus, einzige was ich schade finde, ist die wellige Bremsleitung am Unterrohr, kann man diese nicht nachträglich in den Rahmen verlegen, da ist ja eigentlich Platz durch den fehlenden Umwerfer.

Bin übrigens auch kaum größer als du und habe den Lenker auch gekürzt, da ich aber Bar Ends habe, sind es bei mir auch 72cm, kommt mir aber immer noch zu breit vor, wenn ich aber das Cragger meiner Frau fahre, mit 78cm, da fällt es mir echt schwer Langstrecke zu fahren. Anderseits habe ich noch ein New Scart 7.0 mit 66cm breite, empfinde ich als angenehmer aber für MTB wohl zu schmal.


----------



## cyrus791 (31. Juli 2020)

@Roonieman
Hab gestern einen kleinen Ausflug in den Biergarten gemacht und da hab ich es (zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz artgerecht) zu 90% auf einem asphaltierten Radweg bewegt und konnte einen Rennradler bissal ärgern (bzw. eigentlich eher er mich...)! ?
Hab mich gemütlich mit 34 km/h angepirscht und dann freundlich grüßend überholt.
Gut, er war nicht der Über-Racer, aber der Hundling (auf gut bayerisch gesagt  ? ) hat sich dann über ca. 18km schön in meinem Windschatten gelegt und keinerlei Anstalten gemacht, mich auch mal zu ziehen.
Zum Schluss kam ein knapper 32er Schnitt raus (fast keinerlei hm) - aber dann musste ich erstmal vorm Biergarten ordentlich ausschwitzen und stand wahrscheinlich auch kurz vorm Herzinfarkt... ? Hat aber super viel Spaß gemacht!!

@CedGauche
Ja, da hast du recht - das mit der Bremsleitung wäre evtl. wirklich zu überlegen! Hab das aber noch nie gemacht - mal bei Youtube schauen ob ich das dann mit meinen beschränkten Schrauberkünsten hinbekomme! Nicht, dass ich dann irgendwo steckenbleibe und den Zug am Ende nicht mehr rausbekomme... ?
Ach ja - habe auch noch Bar-Ends dran, somit liegen die Griffe eigentlich noch etwas weiter innen! Hab es anfangs probiert mit dem gelierferten 76er Lenker, aber ich fühlte mich einfach nicht wohl! Hab dann das Cockpit zum Test erstmal jeweils um 2cm pro Seite nach innen geschoben und dann entschieden, den Rohrabschneider anzusetzen. Da ich dann aber gefühlt wieder etwas zu aufrecht saß, habe ich mir bei eBay den längeren Vorbau geschossen und einen der zwei 10mm Spacer nach oben gesetzt (möchte das Steuerrohr ungern kürzen). Jetzt fühlt es sich passend an und ich bin froh, dass ich mich fürs M (18") und gegen das S (16") entschieden habe! Bei 170cm Körpergröße habe ich eine Schrittlänge von 80cm.
Gut, komme von einem älteren 26"er Hardtail mit 60er (!) Lenker. 
Das geile daran ist, wenn ich jetzt mit meinem guten alten 26"er in die Arbeit fahre, fühlt es sich an als ob man BMX fährt! ?

Puh, wieder viel zu viel geschrieben!


----------



## CedGauche (31. Juli 2020)

@cyrus791 
Ja das ist nicht einfach mit der Bremsleitung, ich würde da einfach eine neue Bremsleitung nehmen und versuchen die nur durch den Rahmen zu ziehen und befüllen wenn alles geklappt hat. Wenn es doch irgendwo Probleme gibt kannst du die einfach alte Bremsleitung weiterverwenden. Die passenden Anschlüsse sind ja bei den Entlüftungskits dabei (zumindest bei Magura), Bremsflüssigkeit brauchst du ja sowieso, dazu brauchst du dann noch von Radon die passenden Abdeckungen für den Rahmen mit der Führung für die Leitung.

Deine Justierungen am Lenker klingen interessant, ich werde auch einmal einen anderen Vorbau probieren, habe auch das Gefühl meiner könnte 1-2cm länger sein, so könnte ich den Lenker auch noch mal auf 70cm runter kürzen.

Damit mal nicht zu viel off topic, hier auch ein Bild meines Bikes


----------



## Roonieman (1. August 2020)

@cyrus791 ja alter schwede 32er schnitt mit nem MTB das ist brutal ???


----------



## Roonieman (4. August 2020)

So heut im Spessart unterwegs gewesen. Mega.


----------



## cyrus791 (5. August 2020)

@Roonieman
Ja, da hatte ich mal ziemlich viel ehrgeiz - aber danach hätte ich auch fast einen Rettungswagen gebraucht! 
Ein wirklich tolles Bike hast du da! Vor allem die Farbgebung ist ja schon sehr geil - gefällt mir unheimlich gut! ? Viel Spaß weiterhin damit!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2020)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (24. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


>


Na Hallo- genau zu diesem hübschen Slide suche ich die Lagergrößen. Hinterbau hört nicht auf zu knacken, Innenlager schon neu, jetzt wollte ich mal die Lager tauschen... Gibts dazu Info?


----------



## renegade5569 (24. August 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Na Hallo- genau zu diesem hübschen Slide suche ich die Lagergrößen. Hinterbau hört nicht auf zu knacken, Innenlager schon neu, jetzt wollte ich mal die Lager tauschen... Gibts dazu Info?



Einfach Radon anschreiben. Lager bekommst du im Bike Discount in Bonn.


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. August 2020)

Haste natürlich Recht, traut man sich ja kaum noch in der Servicewüste.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Haste natürlich Recht, traut man sich ja kaum noch in der Servicewüste.



Müsste auch irgendwo hier im Forum stehen, muss ich mal suchen
Weisste was das bei mir war ? Der Freilauf. Irgendwie hab ich den nie und nimmer leise bekommen. Gefettet und nach 200km fing er wieder an. Dann hab ich mal nen Tip hier aus dem Forum befolgt nachdem man den Freilauf statt mit Fett mit Motoröl schmiert ... seitdem ists ruhig 

EDIT: Habs gefunden, schau mal hier, da schreibt Radon welche Lager da rein kommen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-237#post-13880135


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. August 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Müsste auch irgendwo hier im Forum stehen, muss ich mal suchen
> Weisste was das bei mir war ? Der Freilauf. Irgendwie hab ich den nie und nimmer leise bekommen. Gefettet und nach 200km fing er wieder an. Dann hab ich mal nen Tip hier aus dem Forum befolgt nachdem man den Freilauf statt mit Fett mit Motoröl schmiert ... seitdem ists ruhig
> 
> EDIT: Habs gefunden, schau mal hier, da schreibt Radon welche Lager da rein kommen:
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-160-carbon-650.650091/page-237#post-13880135


Spitze, Danke!

Du meinst der Freilauf selbst hat das Knacken verursacht? Gereinigt und gefettet hatte ich den auch schonmal. Kurbel samt Innenlager ist neu...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Spitze, Danke!
> 
> Du meinst der Freilauf selbst hat das Knacken verursacht? Gereinigt und gefettet hatte ich den auch schonmal. Kurbel samt Innenlager ist neu...



Ja genau. Elendig hat sich das angehört, glaube durch den Carbonrahmen wird das nochmal verstärkt
Wenns der Freilauf ist müsste es nur beim treten zu hören sein


----------



## BenDE89 (30. August 2020)

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## rider1970 (6. September 2020)

Kurzurlaub in Oberammergau 

Bikepark am Kolbensattel

_



Soilaalm 





Oberammergau mit Blick Richtung Kolbensattel 



_


----------



## Roonieman (8. September 2020)

@rider1970 boah bei der Landschaft wird man neidisch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (9. September 2020)

Roonieman schrieb:


> @rider1970 boah bei der Landschaft wird man neidisch ?



Danke dir, ist wirklich ne schöne Gegend dort.


----------



## ridevoc (9. September 2020)

Hallo erstmal ✌,

habe leider kein tolles Panoramabild meines Rades, sondern nur ein Trauriges, Kaputtes.
Wollte mal hier in die Runde fragen, ob jemand eventuell noch eine Sitzstrebe geeignet fürs Radon Swoop 175 26" (Rahmengröße L, 20") hat. Würde mich z.B. super über ein defekten Hauptrahmen freuen bei dem sowas abfällt..
Falls wer was weiß, bzw. hat würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Radon habe ich schon kontaktiert aber die meinten, sie haben leider nichts mehr...


----------



## Kenzinger (9. September 2020)

Kleine Tour im Schwarzwald mit Blick Richtung Frankreich.


----------



## Blanquish (9. September 2020)

So, mein langweiliges noch fast im Standard befindliches 2020er 10.0er Jab. Ich liebe es, aber für Berlin (und keine Zeit für Bike Parks) war es doch die falsche Anschaffung. Hübsch sieht es dennoch aus


----------



## Dan_D (15. September 2020)

Seit Samstag bin ich dann auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Radon Bikes. 
Habe es bei Bike Discount stehen sehen und war sofort verliebt ? Ich denke fürs erste Fully nicht die schlechteste Wahl.


----------



## poison2008 (15. September 2020)

Meger geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (16. September 2020)

@Dan_D mega geiles Teil. Die Farbe? grün wär auch mein Favorite aber leider gibts wenig bis garkeine Farbwahlen bei den Modellen ??


----------



## Airigh (16. September 2020)

Ich hab ja doch noch ein Radon auch! Extra für Herrn @schraeg gepostet  
Wurde zwar schon etwas umgebaut aber der Kern ist ein ZR Race aus 2014. Ist mein Arbeitsrad und Kilometerfresser. 100km mit einem 24er Schnitt sind kein Problem   (wenn die vielen roten Ampeln nicht gewesen wären, wäre der Schnitt sogar auf ca. 27 km/h)


----------



## Flauschinator (16. September 2020)

Dan_D schrieb:


> Seit Samstag bin ich dann auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Radon Bikes.
> Habe es bei Bike Discount stehen sehen und war sofort verliebt ? Ich denke fürs erste Fully nicht die schlechteste Wahl.



Rattenscharfe Farbe ???
Kann ich verstehen, dass du es haben wolltest. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2020)

Airigh schrieb:


> Extra für Herrn @schraeg gepostet


Zuviel der Ehre


----------



## Airigh (17. September 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zuviel der Ehre



Du wusstest meine Bilder zu würdigen


----------



## Schmurski (18. September 2020)

Mein Jealous AL von 2019.

Auf 1x11 mit absolut black Oval an der Kurbel. Dropper Post.
spacer in Gabel rausgemacht.
vorne XT BR M8120 in 200mm.

eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Ich möchte nur endlich die Hope F20 Pedale anbauen. Sind nur seit Monaten nicht lieferbar. Das einzige was dem Fahrrad fehlt, ist ein gefedertes Hinterrad.


----------



## Roonieman (1. Oktober 2020)

Wiedermal unterwegs gewesen 😁


----------



## Kenzinger (1. Oktober 2020)

Bild vom 4 Burgen Trail vor ein paar Tagen:


----------



## rider1970 (2. Oktober 2020)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Wiedermal unterwegs gewesen 😁



Da war ich kürzlich auch (mal wieder) unterwegs   Tolle Gegend zum biken da


----------



## Roonieman (2. Oktober 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Da war ich kürzlich auch (mal wieder) unterwegs   Tolle Gegend zum biken da
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1126284Anhang anzeigen 1126285


Ja gefällt mir auch sehr dort. Quasi hometrail. Heut mal auf dem Feldberg gewesen. Das erste mal den Trail dort gefahren. Auch geil. Neben deinem würde sich meins wohl fühlen. Passen super zusammen 🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisbachsurfer (3. Oktober 2020)

Nächste Generation im Anmarsch 🚵🏻


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2020)

Weltklasse


----------



## StonerOne (6. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal meine radon bikes. Jealous AL 8.0 2018 und mein neues SlideTrail 9.0 2021. beides 18“.


----------



## CedGauche (7. Oktober 2020)

StonerOne schrieb:


> Hier mal meine radon bikes. Jealous AL 8.0 2018 und mein neues SlideTrail 9.0 2021. beides 18“.
> Anhang anzeigen 1128877
> Anhang anzeigen 1128878


Und welches Bike macht die mehr Spaß? Habe auch ein Jelaous, überlege mir aber auch noch zusätzlich ein Fully zu holen.


----------



## StonerOne (7. Oktober 2020)

Beide machen mir Spaß, das Hardtail ist ne Rakete, auch für längere Touren ( letzte Tour 150km ohne prob.) das Fully macht im Gelände sehr viel Spaß, aber auch nicht zu schwer.


----------



## wirme (10. Oktober 2020)

Hab heute mal zusammen mit meinem Sohn meine beiden Radons ausgeführt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Oktober 2020)

​


----------



## Peter Lang (12. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Waldschleicher (12. Oktober 2020)

Da dachte ich auf den ersten Blick- Radon hat es endlich geschafft einen Crosser zu bringen, dann doch nur wieder ein Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StonerOne (23. Oktober 2020)

🖤


----------



## Ruskimaf (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Radon Gemeinde, 

Ich besitze einen Radon Swoop 29er und habe das Problem das ständig mein schaltauge lose wird..hat jemand anderes das problem und ggf. irgendwelche Tipps was ich dagegen tun könnte? Mit loctite schraube fest ziehen hat auch kein Erfolg gebracht..


----------



## Waldschleicher (31. Oktober 2020)

Ruskimaf schrieb:


> Mit loctite schraube fest ziehen hat auch kein Erfolg gebracht..


Loctite gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen- hochfest dürfte sich nicht mehr lösen. Aber das ist die Galerie- schnell ein Bild rein!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2020)

Loctite 270, da dreht sich nix mehr lose ! Löst sich aber auch erst wieder ab 200°C


----------



## wirme (31. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Svartaperlan (1. November 2020)

Vor der Behandlung:



Und danach:




Gefällt mir so doch besser. Eventuell mach ich noch mal Decals in rot drauf. 
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2020)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Vor der Behandlung:
> Anhang anzeigen 1142520
> Und danach:
> Anhang anzeigen 1142521
> ...



Top  haste lackiert oder abgeklebt ? Würd die Decals weglassen, weniger ist oft mehr


----------



## Svartaperlan (1. November 2020)

Da hast du recht, deswegen eventuell. Will es jetzt erst mal wirken lassen. 

Werder lackiert noch abgeklebt. Wollte eigentlich nur das Unterrohr mit Sprühfolie behandeln, da ich nicht mehr genug schwarz matt als Folie hatte. Lange vor mir hergeschoben, jetzt endlich umsetzen wollen. Und dann reagiert das weiß auf ein Mal mir der Folie  Also meinen Kleberesteentferner genommen und alles runtergeholt. Ist wie Aceton das Zeug. Hätte ich gewusst das es so einfach geht wäre das Rad schon lange schwarz. Bin aber immer davon ausgegangen das es irgendwie versiegelt ist.


----------



## PootieTang (7. November 2020)

Hier ist meine neue Rosinante!


----------



## Roonieman (9. November 2020)

Heut auf dem Feldberg 😍


----------



## Deleted 561528 (11. November 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> Hier ist meine neue Rosinante!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1146017Anhang anzeigen 1146019Anhang anzeigen 1146022Anhang anzeigen 1146017



Dein Fahrrad sieht toll aus.
Ist das eine 20 "Größe?


----------



## PootieTang (11. November 2020)

Tirpitz schrieb:


> Dein Fahrrad sieht toll aus.
> Ist das eine 20 "Größe?



yes


----------



## Deleted 561528 (11. November 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> yes



Vielen Dank,
Bist du Fahrrad gefahren?
Passt eine 20 "Größe zu Ihnen?


----------



## PootieTang (11. November 2020)

Tirpitz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> Bist du Fahrrad gefahren?
> Passt eine 20 "Größe zu Ihnen?



erst 20km. Aber passt. Alles gut soweit


----------



## Deleted 561528 (11. November 2020)

PootieTang schrieb:


> erst 20km. Aber passt. Alles gut soweit



Thanke!


----------



## Roonieman (20. November 2020)

Bild vom Winterstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (21. November 2020)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Bild vom Winterstein



Da muss ich auch unbedingt mal wieder hin, lange her das ich dort war 
Gut zu fahren aktuell?


----------



## Roonieman (21. November 2020)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch unbedingt mal wieder hin, lange her das ich dort war
> Gut zu fahren aktuell?


War das erste mal da. Es war feucht matschig. Viel Laub. Kenn es leider nicht trocken. Aber so die aktuelle Beschreibung


----------



## mikeonbike (26. November 2020)




----------



## Airigh (26. November 2020)

Kälteausfahrt mit meinem treuen ZR Race


----------



## StonerOne (29. November 2020)

train hard for eisdiele 2021 mit dem Jealous AL


----------



## guerillamahn (29. November 2020)

Hallo an alle,

sehr schoene Bikes hier, ich bin H-S Kunde seit 2019 denn ich fand das P-L Verhaeltnis unschlagbar als ich nach einem neuen Touring Rad gesucht habe. Kaufte mir also in 2019 ein Solution Sport 9.0 und dazu mit Rabatt und kostenlosem Versand (in 2020 nach Corona habe ich nicht mal daran gedacht haha!).

Zu mir: ich bin total der Einsteiger aber bin seit einer Weile ein bisschen MTB-besessen (viel Youtube, usw usw). Nachdem ich mir dieser Sommer ein Ford Transit Connect zugelegt habe (Roadtrips, camping, usw = MTB ist Perfekt) war es einfach nur eine Frage der Zeit und ja lange Rede kurzer Sinn: seit vor letzter Woche habe ich schon das Prachtstueck zu Hause.

Ich habe mich fuer ein Jealous AL 9.0 entschieden denn ich denke der Umstieg von "normalen" Fahrraeder ist da sinnvoller und tja hier in Berlin/Brandenburg sind wenige Optionen fuer ein Enduro Bike oder sogar Trail/Fully vorhanden also es ist recht flach hier haha. Naja und natuerlich auch wegen Kosten, Gewicht... auch dass 'Man' sagt Einsteiger lernen die Basics besser mit nem Hardtail. Egal, hier sind ein paar Fotos endlich:































Nach den ersten Ausfahrten habe ich gemerkt dass der Sattel echt stoert denn ich bin sehr schnell mit den Uebungen angefangen also die verbaute Sattelstuetze bei dem 9.0 ist kein Dropper und auch recht lang also man kanns nicht irgendwie tief genug kriegen dann dachte ich fuck it haha und bestellte das Bike Yoke Teil, die Fotos zeigen das Triggy und Loch im Rahmen worin ich die Leitung fuehren musste. Naja das wars und danke fuers lesen/schauen 

MfG
Andrew


----------



## guerillamahn (1. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> ​



Hey, wo ist das denn genau? Sieht super aus


----------



## e.x.y. (18. Dezember 2020)




----------



## luftschaukel (19. Dezember 2020)

Radon Slush


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2020)

Hier ... mit der Tupperware in der Rureifel 👌👍☀️


----------



## rider1970 (19. Dezember 2020)

Tupperware   
Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Roonieman (19. Dezember 2020)

Am kleinen See


----------



## Neugravler (19. Dezember 2020)

Das Bike ist so schick. Kann es kaum erwarten bis mein Skeen Trail endlich kommt.

...Liefertermin auf KW17 verschoben


----------



## Roonieman (19. Dezember 2020)

Neugravler schrieb:


> Das Bike ist so schick. Kann es kaum erwarten bis mein Skeen Trail endlich kommt.
> 
> ...Liefertermin auf KW17 verschoben


Ja und es macht einfach mega Laune 😍


----------



## wirme (20. Dezember 2020)

Neugravler schrieb:


> Das Bike ist so schick. Kann es kaum erwarten bis mein Skeen Trail endlich kommt.
> 
> ...Liefertermin auf KW17 verschoben



5 Monate  Da bekommt Vorfreude echt mal ne neue Bedeutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (20. Dezember 2020)

Mal ein weihnachtliches Bild.


----------



## Neugravler (20. Dezember 2020)

wirme schrieb:


> 5 Monate  Da bekommt Vorfreude echt mal ne neue Bedeutung.


So hört sich das ja noch schlimmer an 😫


----------



## Soldi (20. Dezember 2020)

Neugravler schrieb:


> Das Bike ist so schick. Kann es kaum erwarten bis mein Skeen Trail endlich kommt.
> 
> ...Liefertermin auf KW17 verschoben


Ich weiß, es ist ein schwacher Trost, aber in 2021 muss man froh sein, wenn man sein Traumbike noch bekommt. Ich hatte dieses Jahr 5 Monate Lieferverzug durch Corona, statt Frühlingsbeginn kam mein eBike im Spätsommer.


----------



## Dan_D (20. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal ein wenig Farbe ans Jab gebracht 😎


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2021)

ALLEN "RADONAUTEN" EINE GUTE SAISON 2021 UND IMMER EINE HANDBREIT LUFT IM REIFEN 
BLEIBT GESUND !!!

 

​


----------



## Tim-aux (6. Januar 2021)

guerillamahn schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> sehr schoene Bikes hier, ich bin H-S Kunde seit 2019 denn ich fand das P-L Verhaeltnis unschlagbar als ich nach einem neuen Touring Rad gesucht habe. Kaufte mir also in 2019 ein Solution Sport 9.0 und dazu mit Rabatt und kostenlosem Versand (in 2020 nach Corona habe ich nicht mal daran gedacht haha!).
> 
> ...




nice 👍🏼 ist es das 2020 oder das 2021 Jealous?  wie zufrieden bist mit der dropper post?  350 is ja schon ne hausnummer


----------



## Soldi (10. Januar 2021)

Ein Bild passend zum Wetter.


----------



## schweizerm (10. Januar 2021)

Bissl Schnee


----------



## Rob1982 (14. Januar 2021)

Hab auch einen Ritt in den Schnee gewagt 

Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## wirme (15. Januar 2021)

Und ich darf nicht fahren, weil ich in Quarantäne bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (15. Januar 2021)

wirme schrieb:


> Und ich darf nicht fahren, weil ich in Quarantäne bin


Oh shit 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Flauschinator (24. Januar 2021)

War auch mal im Schnee spielen 😎




Und da so ein Bike ja ein lebendes, sich immer weiter entwickelndes Gebilde ist, hab ich infolge einer gebrochenen Nabe am Hinterrad die Sunringle Düroc durch DT Swiss M 1900 ersetzt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2021)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Und da so ein Bike ja ein lebendes, sich immer weiter entwickelndes Gebilde ist, hab ich infolge einer gebrochenen Nabe am Hinterrad die Sunringle Düroc durch DT Swiss M 1900 ersetzt.



weise Entscheidung  der Sun Kram ist echter Murks hatte ich auch imme rnur Probleme mit, seit DT Swiss im Einsatz in 7 Jahren einmal neue Lager eingebaut fertig !


----------



## Flauschinator (25. Januar 2021)

schraeg schrieb:


> weise Entscheidung  der Sun Kram ist echter Murks hatte ich auch imme rnur Probleme mit, seit DT Swiss im Einsatz in 7 Jahren einmal neue Lager eingebaut fertig !


Das macht Hoffnung. Ich hatte schon Bedenken, dass mein Fahrstil doch nicht so materialschonend ist wie ich immer dachte. 

Wenn der aktuelle Satz Reifen runter ist, denk ich auch mal wieder über Schlappen in 2.6 nach. Wenn man die 30 mm innen in der Felge hat statt außen, könnte das sogar tatsächlich Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Muertel (26. Januar 2021)

Slide Trail 10 2021 - pünktlich zu Weihnachten bekommen 

Da es noch ganz neu ist, steht es tatsächlich noch unbenutzt im Keller und wartet auf seine erste Ausfahrt (entschuldigt die Qualität, das Licht im Keller ist sehr bescheiden und wird dem tollen Bike nicht gerecht). Ich besuche es jedoch jeden Tag und dann gibt es ein paar Streicheleinheiten und hoffentlich bald Bilder in freier Wildbahn.

Wie macht ihr das denn nach Schneefahrten? Bei der Kälte draußen penibel putzen stelle ich mir jetzt nicht ganz so prickelnd vor


----------



## wirme (26. Januar 2021)

Ich nehme den Hochdruckreiniger mit der Breitstraldüse. Damit spritze ich meine Radons dann vorsichtig ab. Dann trocknen die im warmen Keller.

Ich bin diesen Winter noch nicht im Schnee gefahren. Werde mich am Wochenende aufs Bike setzen. Muss es aber langsam gehen lassen. Dank dem blöden Virus und den Nachwirkungen, bin noch ziemlich angeschlagen


----------



## Flauschinator (26. Januar 2021)

Muertel schrieb:


> Slide Trail 10 2021 - pünktlich zu Weihnachten bekommen
> 
> Da es noch ganz neu ist, steht es tatsächlich noch unbenutzt im Keller und wartet auf seine erste Ausfahrt (entschuldigt die Qualität, das Licht im Keller ist sehr bescheiden und wird dem tollen Bike nicht gerecht). Ich besuche es jedoch jeden Tag und dann gibt es ein paar Streicheleinheiten und hoffentlich bald Bilder in freier Wildbahn.
> 
> Wie macht ihr das denn nach Schneefahrten? Bei der Kälte draußen penibel putzen stelle ich mir jetzt nicht ganz so prickelnd vor


Schönes Rad  

Zum Putzen im Winter: Eimer mit warmem Wasser + Lappen für das gröbste draußen und alle paar Touren dann mal Grundreinigung im Keller. Hab das "Glück", dass man meinen Keller eh nicht richtig sauber kriegt, da kann ich dann auch mal den halben Wald dort verteilen und anschließend meinen Industriestaubsauger damit füttern. 

Nach Schneefahrten hält sich der Dreck am Rad aber meistens eh sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Jay_Dee (5. Februar 2021)

2015er Black Sin 8.0 mal etwas optimiert. 

Von xt 3fach Kurbel auf xt 2fach auf XTR einfach  Q Rings 36z
Umwerfer und Schalthebel flogen raus. 

Laufräder haben Ceramic Kugellager bekommen. 

Schaltwerk wurde von XT 10fach auf XTR 11fach getauscht. 

Kasette von XT 11-36 auf Sram 1199 10-42 getauscht. 

Kette KMC Ti 

Pedale sollten eigentlich die Xpedo CXR PRO Titan werden. 
Aber die Lieferzeit von mehreren Wochen war mir zu lange. 
Also hab ich mir eine Alternative gesucht.... Leider auch nirgendwo mehr lieferbar die BBB BPD-13 also gab es die BBB BPD-14.


----------



## StonerOne (15. Februar 2021)

nightride -12° mit dem slidetrail9 2021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegder (22. Februar 2021)

2019er Swoop 9.0 mit 180er Gabel, neuen Scheiben, frischen Lagern und Rahemfarbe 



Bin nach wie vor begeistert!


----------



## inertial (26. Februar 2021)

Mein letzte Woche angekommenes 2021er Jealous 10.0 EA. Änderungen: SQLab 70X Griffe, Fox Transfer Dropper, Stamp 7 Pedale. Lockout der Gabel wird noch auf Handschaltung an der Gabel selbst umgebaut.


----------



## JanEk90 (26. Februar 2021)

quasi Serie bis auf Vorbau, Sattel und Griffe.


----------



## KUBIKUS (26. Februar 2021)

Mein Radon ZR Race aus 2013...




Wir haben schon einige tolle Touren (Europareise usw.) zusammen erlebt, daher könnte ich mir eine Trennung derzeit kaum vorstellen.


----------



## muelsan (26. Februar 2021)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber macht trotzdem irgendwie spass.
Morgen gehts dann (hoffentlich) das erste mal wieder auf einen richtigen Trail.


----------



## Bejak (28. Februar 2021)

Jay_Dee schrieb:


> 2015er Black Sin 8.0 mal etwas optimiert.


Sehr hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StonerOne (1. März 2021)

sundayfunday


----------



## StonerOne (1. März 2021)

sundayfunday


----------



## EifelMTBler (1. März 2021)

Ich bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines Radons 😍
Ist mein erstes Radon und ich freue mich schon sehr auf die kommende Saison! 
Euch allen allzeit gute Fahrt! 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf den Trails.


----------



## MatthiasRace (1. März 2021)

Here we go...


----------



## Jasibike (2. März 2021)

Die Evolution.


----------



## Bejak (2. März 2021)

Dir sollte Radon einen Treue-Bonus geben! Customer of the Month!


----------



## Jasibike (2. März 2021)

Die Woche soll noch ein Swoop 9.0 für meinen Sohn kommen. Der löst seinen Swoop 175 ab. Wir sind eine richtige Radon Familie, und ich muss sagen bis jetzt alles top.


----------



## StonerOne (2. März 2021)




----------



## buddlersen (3. März 2021)

Juhu, noch eins zum Schnapper in meiner Größe ergattern können. Tolles Rad, Kack-Sattel.


----------



## EifelMTBler (4. März 2021)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1219550
> 
> Juhu, noch eins zum Schnapper in meiner Größe ergattern können. Tolles Rad, Kack-Sattel.


Willkommen im Club! 😅
Für den Preis wirklich unschlagbar. Bin auch nach den ersten Touren richtig Happy mit dem Fahrrad. 
Sattel ist aber wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (6. März 2021)

Der Sattel ist echt mist. Eigentlich könnten sie die Räderohne Sattel verkaufen analog wie mit den Pedalen. Jeder Arsch ist nunmal anders. Griffe Reifen Sattel nach Auswahl wäre geil.

und Bild da zeigt her😅


----------



## Roonieman (12. März 2021)

Gibts keine Radonauten mehr? 😅🤣


----------



## Kenzinger (12. März 2021)

Kleine Tour zur Kirnburg:


----------



## rider1970 (12. März 2021)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Gibts keine Radonauten mehr? 😅🤣



Alzenau oder?!
Muss da auch unbedingt mal hin 
Haben die dort schon offen?


----------



## Roonieman (12. März 2021)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Alzenau oder?!
> Muss da auch unbedingt mal hin
> Haben die dort schon offen?


Ja genau, richtig. Seit Anfang März wieder zum befahren geöffnet 👍


----------



## StonerOne (12. März 2021)

minirunde


----------



## AKAlias (14. März 2021)

Haha stonerone, schönes Video. Hast mir aber kurz mal Angst gemacht mit dem Geländer in der Nähe des Lenkers :-D

Mal was ganz anders bei dem Video: Ich weiß es ist ein schönes Trail bike etc. aber sind treppenstufen auf Dauer für die Felgen nicht auch eher ungünstig? Oder ist das so ein reflex von mir im sinne von: "das auto soll möglichst lange neu riechen, also bitte nicht benutzen" lol


----------



## StonerOne (14. März 2021)

Danke, hehe ja das Geländer stand im Weg 😅.


AKAlias schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anders bei dem Video: Ich weiß es ist ein schönes Trail bike etc. aber sind treppenstufen auf Dauer für die Felgen nicht auch eher ungünstig? Oder ist das so ein reflex von mir im sinne von: "das auto soll möglichst lange neu riechen, also bitte nicht benutzen" lol



Ich denke mal die Felgen könne das wegstecken, bei 68kilo und 175cm bin ich auch nicht so schwer auf dem Bike!
Ein MTB will bewegt werden, da mach ich mir eher wenig Gedanken ob da was kaputt geht!


----------



## baconcookie (15. März 2021)

aus der Autowaschbox würde ich dringend Wegbleiben   

gibts bei Radon Spezialausführung der Skinwall minions oder haste da jetzt Dual Mischung am Vorderrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StonerOne (17. März 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> aus der Autowaschbox würde ich dringend Wegbleiben


ja die Reifen mussten vom Schlamm und Lehm befreit werden, alles andere nur von Hand mit Wasser!
ist keine Spezialausrüstung, Maxxis Minion DHF Skinwall.


----------



## baconcookie (17. März 2021)

Ja welche Gummi Mischung denn. Da gibt's doch nur dual


----------



## StonerOne (17. März 2021)

Ja genau, Dual Gummimischung!


----------



## Tinu1987 (19. März 2021)

Mein Skeen 9 ist erfreulicherweise auch schon gekommen.


----------



## Roonieman (19. März 2021)

Tinu1987 schrieb:


> Mein Skeen 9 ist erfreulicherweise auch schon gekommen.


Nice. Viel Spaß 💪


----------



## vault (20. März 2021)

Letzte Woche in Oberstenfeld mit dem Jab.
Und das Slide meiner Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vault (21. März 2021)

Um den Fuhrpark komplett zu machen, hier noch mein Oldie.
Nutze ich fast nur noch zum pendeln in die Arbeit.
War und ist aber immer ein spaßiges und zuverlässiges Bike


----------



## StonerOne (23. März 2021)

bäume weg..😔


----------



## Jasibike (24. März 2021)

Neues Mitglied ist eingetroffen.


----------



## Jasibike (24. März 2021)

Und die Radon Familie wird immer größer.


----------



## Kenzinger (24. März 2021)

Ein Bild von meiner heutigen Tour zu den Höfle Trails:


----------



## Saubaer8 (26. März 2021)

Tinu1987 schrieb:


> Mein Skeen 9 ist erfreulicherweise auch schon gekommen.


@Tinu1987 biste zufrieden mit dem Skeen CF 9 ? wie ist das Bike berghoch und bergab?


----------



## StonerOne (28. März 2021)

falls jemand mal ein knacken..klacken..beim bergauf fahren bemerkt..die bürste hat sich bis runter geschoben zum tretlager..und das gebogene hat sich verklemmt unten. hatte schon das ganze rad auseinander und gecheckt die letzten wochen🙈🥴!


----------



## LautSprecher (28. März 2021)

Und wie kommt die Bürste ins Unterrohr? 
Oder ist beim Putzen ein Stück abgebrochen?


----------



## StonerOne (28. März 2021)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Und wie kommt die Bürste ins Unterrohr?
> Oder ist beim Putzen ein Stück abgebrochen?


würde eher sagen als dämmung für die innenverlegte züge ;-)


----------



## EifelMTBler (28. März 2021)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Und wie kommt die Bürste ins Unterrohr?
> Oder ist beim Putzen ein Stück abgebrochen?


Würde mich auch interessieren 😅
Was war denn da bitte los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svartaperlan (28. März 2021)

Jlapperschutz für innenverlegte Züge. Wird wohl so von Radon gekommen sein.


----------



## StonerOne (30. März 2021)

was für ein wetter..


----------



## Leman (6. April 2021)

Svartaperlan schrieb:


> Jlapperschutz für innenverlegte Züge. Wird wohl so von Radon gekommen sein.


Als ob Radon so eine Bürste innen verlegt?!


----------



## baconcookie (6. April 2021)

die könnte man über den lenkkopf reinbekommen


----------



## biking-wc (6. April 2021)

Im JAB aus 2018 sind solche Bürsten vorhanden und ja, die bekommt man über den Lenkkopf rein


----------



## StonerOne (6. April 2021)

oder über den kabeleingang-ausgang am rahmen. zumindest bei meinem slide trail.


----------



## Svartaperlan (6. April 2021)

Zumindest verkaufen sie die


----------



## Roonieman (28. April 2021)

Flowtrail Bad Orb


----------



## sunmaniac (5. Mai 2021)

Mein neuer Stealth Bomber!!! Das Radon Jab 9.0😁😁😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (11. Mai 2021)

Neuer Lenker, neuer Reifen. Beides top😅


----------



## Jasibike (11. Mai 2021)

Das macht schon was aus. Die 200gr Mehrgewicht sind bei deutlich mehr Grip zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Jasibike (11. Mai 2021)

Ich bin mit meinem Slide super zufrieden. Bergab eine Wucht und bergauf besser als gedacht bei 14+ kg.


----------



## StonerOne (12. Mai 2021)

unterwegs mit dem ST 9.0


----------



## Kaindl1986 (14. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand Fotos vom Jab 10.0 HD aus 2021? 
Finde leider nirgends welche 

Danke und lg


----------



## rider1970 (14. Mai 2021)

Kaindl1986 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Fotos vom Jab 10.0 HD aus 2021?
> Finde leider nirgends welche



Das vom Kumpel kommt wohl nächste Woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan_D (14. Mai 2021)

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten - aber mir gefällts 😎😇


----------



## kipsta (14. Mai 2021)

Kaindl1986 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Fotos vom Jab 10.0 HD aus 2021?
> Finde leider nirgends welche
> 
> Danke und lg





Ist aber leider schon wieder in der Werkstatt, nachdem das Lüftungsventil, bei der Installation vom Mudguard, an der Fox abgerissen ist.


----------



## rider1970 (14. Mai 2021)

kipsta schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1271877
> Ist aber leider schon wieder in der Werkstatt, nachdem das Lüftungsventil, bei der Installation vom Mudguard, an der Fox abgerissen ist.



Schönes Teil   

Wenn's eh gerade in der Werkstatt ist, würde ich noch die hintere Bremsleitung kürzen lassen, schaut recht lang aus auf den Bildern


----------



## kipsta (14. Mai 2021)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil
> 
> Wenn's eh gerade in der Werkstatt ist, würde ich noch die hintere Bremsleitung kürzen lassen, schaut recht lang aus auf den Bildern


Wird beim Lenker kürzen mitgemacht, da zwei Leitungen beschädigt waren ….


----------



## Kaindl1986 (15. Mai 2021)

kipsta schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1271877
> Ist aber leider schon wieder in der Werkstatt, nachdem das Lüftungsventil, bei der Installation vom Mudguard, an der Fox abgerissen ist.


Danke für die Fotos. Wie wirkt die Farbe in echt?
Welche Größe fährst du denn? Ich tendiere zu 22 und bin 191 groß. 
Viel Spaß damit wenn du es wieder von der Werkstatt retour hast


----------



## kipsta (15. Mai 2021)

Kaindl1986 schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos. Wie wirkt die Farbe in echt?
> Welche Größe fährst du denn? Ich tendiere zu 22 und bin 191 groß.
> Viel Spaß damit wenn du es wieder von der Werkstatt retour hast


Die Farbe wirkt schon so, wie auf den Bildern bei Radon. Hatte es jetzt in „matt“ foliert, da ich den Lack nicht als glänzend eingestuft habe, er ist aber eher seidenmatt. Bei 187 und SL von 88,5 20 Zoll nach Telefonat mit Bike-Discount, da ich auch erst 22 Zoll wollte und es passt eigentlich. Anbei noch ein Bild, um die Farbe im Vergleich zusehen


----------



## Naluli (15. Mai 2021)

Jasibike schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Slide super zufrieden. Bergab eine Wucht und bergauf besser als gedacht bei 14+ kg.


Welche Rahmengröße fährst du bei welcher Körpergröße? Sehr schönes Bike, stehe gerade kurz davor, mir es auch zuzulegen, als Ergänzung zu meinem Jealous Ht. Ist es deiner Meinung nach tourentauglich, also sind Höhenmeter kein noGo?


----------



## Jasibike (15. Mai 2021)

XL bei 189. Hatte davor den Slide Carbon 140 10.0 mit nur 11.4kg. War beim Slide Trail zuerst skeptisch, 3kg mehr sind schon eine Menge. So richtig Höhenmeter konnte ich bis jetzt nicht sammeln, aber das was ich bis jetzt hier bei uns (650m) gefahren bin ist echt vielversprechend. Geometrie ist top, und meine Skepsis wegen 29" ist nach paar Stunden verpufft. Ich kann es nur weiter empfehlen. Gruß


----------



## StonerOne (15. Mai 2021)

slidetrail 9.0 2021 29er und jealous al 2018 27,5er, 
beides 18er bei 176cm und 78cm schrittlänge!


----------



## Kaindl1986 (16. Mai 2021)

kipsta schrieb:


> Die Farbe wirkt schon so, wie auf den Bildern bei Radon. Hatte es jetzt in „matt“ foliert, da ich den Lack nicht als glänzend eingestuft habe, er ist aber eher seidenmatt. Bei 187 und SL von 88,5 20 Zoll nach Telefonat mit Bike-Discount, da ich auch erst 22 Zoll wollte und es passt eigentlich. Anbei noch ein Bild, um die Farbe im Vergleich zusehen


Ok danke.
Mir wurde von bike discount dass 22 Zoll empfohlen, hoffe das passt dann so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonCarbon (17. Mai 2021)

Da ist mein radon  
Verbaut sind:
Magura MT5 mit MDRP Scheiben 
New Men SL A30 
SRAM GX
Fox X2 Factory 
Rock Shox Zeb Ultimate
SDG Dropper


----------



## Muertel (17. Mai 2021)

Unter dem Dreck steckt ein Slide Trail 10 2021 😅


----------



## Kaindl1986 (18. Mai 2021)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Da ist mein radon
> Verbaut sind:
> Magura MT5 mit MDRP Scheiben
> New Men SL A30
> ...


Sehr schick dein gerät
Wie fährt es sich damit im bikepark? Sinlge trails und flowtrails und auf downhill Strecken?
Bin kurz davor eines zu bestellen..Wäre dir sehr dankbar für dein Feedback


----------



## DonCarbon (18. Mai 2021)

Kaindl1986 schrieb:


> Sehr schick dein gerät
> Wie fährt es sich damit im bikepark? Sinlge trails und flowtrails und auf downhill Strecken?
> Bin kurz davor eines zu bestellen..Wäre dir sehr dankbar für dein Feedback


Merci  
Also ich fahre alles mit dem bike bis auf reine downhill Strecken. Mir macht das bike Spaß. Anfangs hatte ich Probleme den X2 gescheit einzustellen und mein Hinterbau war bockig. Jetzt ist jedoch alles perfekt eingestellt und es fährt sich super.


----------



## Kaindl1986 (18. Mai 2021)

DonCarbon schrieb:


> Merci
> Also ich fahre alles mit dem bike bis auf reine downhill Strecken. Mir macht das bike Spaß. Anfangs hatte ich Probleme den X2 gescheit einzustellen und mein Hinterbau war bockig. Jetzt ist jedoch alles perfekt eingestellt und es fährt sich super.


Danke
Macht aber auf jeden Fall alles mit oder? Schon iwelche groben Probleme gehabt?
Welche Größe fährst du denn?
Würde mir bei 191cm Größe 22 nehmen.


----------



## wirme (18. Mai 2021)

Kaindl1986 schrieb:


> Danke
> Macht aber auf jeden Fall alles mit oder? Schon iwelche groben Probleme gehabt?
> Welche Größe fährst du denn?
> Würde mir bei 191cm Größe 22 nehmen.


Mein JAB 9.0 HD rennt seit 2018 ohne Probleme. Denke, dass es sicher > 6.000 km auf der Uhr hat. Einzigst den Bolzen vom  Hinterbau Hauplager muss ich öfters mal "nachziehen". Und die SDG Dropper war irgendwann durch. Die wurde durch ne 210-er OneUp ersetzt.


----------



## DonCarbon (18. Mai 2021)

Kaindl1986 schrieb:


> Danke
> Macht aber auf jeden Fall alles mit oder? Schon iwelche groben Probleme gehabt?
> Welche Größe fährst du denn?
> Würde mir bei 191cm Größe 22 nehmen.


Ich fahre 20 bei 187cm 
Hat alles bisher mitgemacht. Nur die Qualität der Rahmen schwankt stark. Bei meinem ersten Rahmen war alles super, dann hinter der Dämpferaufnahme Risse bekommen, wie auch immer die dort entstehen können??? Und jetzt am neuen Rahmen habe ich neue Mängel gefunden.... werde ich radon mal schicken. Aber ansonsten fährt es sich super 👍🏼 
Anbei in dem Bildern die neuen Mängel. Da sieht man richtig wie ungerade die Kante ist. Und das was wie ein Riss aussieht ist kein Riss, sondern extrem schlampig verlegte Carbon Matten...


----------



## Le_Chiffre (18. Mai 2021)

Jealous AL 9.0 2021, Ergon-Sattel, v/h RaceKing 2.2, TL, Rest Serie, gesamt 11.128g
für die "Knallgasrunden" 
macht echt Laune . . .




LG
LC


----------



## gbo (19. Mai 2021)

Bin dann wohl auch im Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (19. Mai 2021)

gbo schrieb:


> Bin dann wohl auch im ClubAnhang anzeigen 1275314



Da isses ja


----------



## rider1970 (20. Mai 2021)

gbo schrieb:


> Bin dann wohl auch im ClubAnhang anzeigen 1275314



@Radon-Bikes 
Gibt es eigentlich eine Vermittlungsprämie alà "Freunde werben Freunde " ?
Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren... 🤔


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2021)

rider1970 schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Vermittlungsprämie alà "Freunde werben Freunde " ?
> Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren... 🤔


Nein, gibt es nicht.


----------



## rider1970 (20. Mai 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht.



War nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, siehe Smileys ☺


----------



## kipsta (22. Mai 2021)

Frisch aus der Werkstatt …


----------



## spectrumglr (27. Mai 2021)

Bin seit gestern auch glücklicher Besitzer (AL 8.0) und freue mich auf die erste größere Tour am Wochenende - gestern und heute jeweils gleich eine kleine runde in der urbanen Umgebung gefahren und macht einen super Eindruck !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze44Newbie (28. Mai 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

bin seit Ende April auch stolzer Besitzer eines JAB 10.0 HD ( 2021er Modell ).
Nach drei Ausfahrten auf Hometrail, Bike-Urlaub im Mittenwald war ich nach den anschließenden Reinigungen erstaunt über die Anzahl der Lackplatzer und Steinschläge am Hinterbau. 

Habe zuvor nur ein Cube Reaction Pro ( 2018er Modell ) gefahren, allerdings im selben Einsatzgebiet. Dort keine Probleme mit den Lackabplatzern. Im Vergleich zum Cube hat das Jab natürlich ein ganz anderes Reifenprofil, da bleiben öfters mal die Steinchen zwischen den Stollen hängen und schleudern umher 

Was meint ihr, völlig normal, also Mudguard hinten drauf und weiter gehts?


----------



## Soldi (28. Mai 2021)

Matze44Newbie schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> bin seit Ende April auch stolzer Besitzer eines JAB 10.0 HD ( 2021er Modell ).
> Nach drei Ausfahrten auf Hometrail, Bike-Urlaub im Mittenwald war ich nach den anschließenden Reinigungen erstaunt über die Anzahl der Lackplatzer und Steinschläge am Hinterbau.
> ...


Ich würde Aufkleber mit Schutzfolie drauf machen.
Deshalb waren meine letzten 4 Bikes alle schwarz, ich hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## StonerOne (28. Mai 2021)

schwarzes bike...hab auch schon einige..stört mich aber null, hört sich manchmal an wie ein hagel🙈


----------



## Soldi (28. Mai 2021)

Bei mir Carbon ohne Farblack, die weißen Punkte die ich drauf habe lassen sich glaub abwaschen.


----------



## StonerOne (28. Mai 2021)

was ist das für eins? das slidetrail 9.0? am carbonrahmen ist auch nichts bei mir.nur am aluhinterbau ein paar lackplatzer.


----------



## Soldi (28. Mai 2021)

Ein 2019er Jab 10.0 MS, jetzt endlich im Traumzustand, seit ich die dauerquietschenden Sram Code RSC durch Magura MT7 ersetzt habe (die Bremsen müsst Ihr Euch hin denken).


----------



## rider1970 (3. Juni 2021)

Mal wieder unterwegs heute aufm Flowtrail BO bei bestem Wetter, fast schon zu warm


----------



## saphiron144 (4. Juni 2021)

Während ich grade immer noch auf Restock warte hab ich mich mal in Photoshop ausgetobt.

Radon Slide 8.0 mit den Reifen vom 9.0 - Passt mmN nicht so ganz optisch


----------



## Fischmeister (10. Juni 2021)

Skeen Trail CF 9.0 mit einigen Änderungen.


----------



## Neugravler (10. Juni 2021)

Ich habe gestern auch auf mein Skeen den Raceking (hinten) und vorne den Trailking aufgezogen. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt. Bisher bin ich Nobby Nic gefahren. Erhoffe mir doch einen deutlichen Mehrwert auf Wegen…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallejones (18. Juni 2021)

Hier ist meins.

Inzwischen sind noch neue Newmen Carbonlaufräder verbaut


----------



## StonerOne (19. Juni 2021)




----------



## Grau86 (19. Juni 2021)

2021 Jealous AL 8.0 HD Letzte Woche bei mir angekommen


----------



## Gooselounge (21. Juni 2021)

Radon Slide 130 2014  29" rebuild mit neuem Design und Parts


----------



## Roonieman (22. Juni 2021)

Fischmeister schrieb:


> Skeen Trail CF 9.0 mit einigen Änderungen.


Wie bist du mit der Reifenkombi RK / RK zufrieden? Bin am überlegen, auf gleichem Bike, diese aufzuziehen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Fischmeister (22. Juni 2021)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit der Reifenkombi RK / RK zufrieden? Bin am überlegen, auf gleichem Bike, diese aufzuziehen.
> 
> Gruß Ronny


Sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre eigentlich nur noch Conti. Die neuen RS, vor allem die RS Bernstein sind Tubeless recht einfach dicht zu bekommen und halten ohne groß zu schwitzen. Egal ob RK oder CK. Und sie sind sehr pannensicher.
Gripmäßig sind die RK natürlich nix für wilde Trails. Ich fahre aber ausschließlich Touren. Da muss ich nicht letzte Rille fahren. Trotzdem hat man genug Traktion für steile Uphills. Die funktionieren im Nassen und Trockenen und rollen sehr gut.


----------



## Roonieman (22. Juni 2021)

Fischmeister schrieb:


> Sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre eigentlich nur noch Conti. Die neuen RS, vor allem die RS Bernstein sind Tubeless recht einfach dicht zu bekommen und halten ohne groß zu schwitzen. Egal ob RK oder CK. Und sie sind sehr pannensicher.
> Gripmäßig sind die RK natürlich nix für wilde Trails. Ich fahre aber ausschließlich Touren. Da muss ich nicht letzte Rille fahren. Trotzdem hat man genug Traktion für steile Uphills. Die funktionieren im Nassen und Trockenen und rollen sehr gut.


Danke für dein Feedback 👍 dann werde ich sie auf jeden fall testen.
Gruß


----------



## Badmojo (23. Juni 2021)

Meine neues Swoop kam heute


----------



## Schulle (6. Juli 2021)

10 Jähriges  Trotz das jetzt ein 29 Zoll ZR Race Einzug gehalten hat liebe ich es noch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (6. Juli 2021)

Sorry, Doppel-Moppel


----------



## Grau86 (11. Juli 2021)

Reifen getauscht und mal ein wenig eingesaut das gute Stück


----------



## Florian301 (11. Juli 2021)

Grau86 schrieb:


> Reifen getauscht und mal ein wenig eingesaut das gute Stück
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1306108


Mezcal ist super.


----------



## steve_rides_mtb (13. Juli 2021)

Gude, hier mal mein 2021er Swoop 10.0 HD
Für ein "out of the Box Bike" echt der Hammer. 
Bin nach wie vor mehr Bergab und in Bikeparks unterwegs nur eben mit der Option jetzt auch mal Bergauf fahren zu können. 
Die Maxxis Reifen musste ich schnell tauschen, da diese nicht mit meinen knapp 100Kg kombiniert zu meinem Fahrstil passten

Hatte auch echt Glück, musste auf das Bike nur 13 Tage warten. 
Habe es schon seit dem 29.04.2021

Geändert wurden:

Schwalbe Magic Mary SG Soft
Schwalbe Big Betty SG Soft
Peaty´s Sealant
Peaty´s Ventile
Easy Frame Lackschutzfolie am kompletten Rahmen und Gabel
SqLab Griffe
Reverse Black One Pedale
Spacer in Gabel und Dämpfer (wiege ~100kg)
Fox 38 Mud Guard


----------



## Bejak (1. August 2021)

Ich bin heute mal zum Affenfelsen geradelt.




Jeder hat da so sein Hobby...




Noch sind eine Menge Flieger am Boden.


----------



## Bejak (1. August 2021)

Wer sein Rad liebt, der putzt... (Und wechselt die Reifen, die dann eiern...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes_Mido (3. September 2021)

Habe im Store in Bonn ein Swoop 9.0 in L Reserviert, nur um dann vor Ort ein 10.0 in XL fahren zu können. Das war einfach so viel geiler als das 9.0  jetzt ist es meins und ersetzt mein Spindrift CF  Bin nach 2 Touren absolut begeistert. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich total, wenn man Schaltung, Bremsen, Fahrwerk und Laufräder des 10.0 mit denen des 9.0 vergleicht. Mich stört nur das unnötig lange sitzrohr am XL. Würde mir 188cm und SL 92 lieber eine längere Stütze fahren, aber das riesige sitzrohr limitiert dann eben die Länge der Vario. Vom Reach und Stack passt es mir in XL aber besser als das in L.


----------



## rider1970 (5. September 2021)

Endlich mal wieder ne runde auf dem Hometrail geschafft, nächste Woche geht's dann Richtung Italien


----------



## gbo (7. September 2021)

Sauber, wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit in Italy🙂


----------



## MrRios (9. September 2021)

Mein ZR Team 7.0 (2011) begleitet mich bereits seit 10 Jahren.
Mittlerweile mit einigen getauschten Parts und neuer Rahmenfarbe (Sprühfolie).


----------



## StonerOne (9. September 2021)

jump with the slidetrail 9.0


----------



## rider1970 (15. September 2021)

Hier auch noch mal  bella Italia


----------



## biking-wc (24. September 2021)

Mein 2018 JAB im neuen DIY Design


----------



## paloma71 (4. Oktober 2021)

.... artgerechte Haltung


----------



## KUBIKUS (12. November 2021)

Ein einfach teuer Begleiter, das Radon ZR Race 6.0 aus 2013..


.


----------



## StonerOne (10. Dezember 2021)

snowride mit dem slidetrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftschaukel (4. Januar 2022)

Das Slush (2022er) vom Großen



Das Slush (2021er) vom Kleinen Sohn


----------



## esb315 (15. Februar 2022)

Mein geiles Dreckstück:


----------



## schweizerm (15. Februar 2022)

esb315 schrieb:


> Mein geiles Dreckstück:
> Anhang anzeigen 1421400


Ist das Bild nach dem Waschen entstanden?😂


----------



## esb315 (15. Februar 2022)

Ok, gegen deins ist es noch blitzeblank. 
Hab bisher nur partiell den Matsch entfernt. Wird doch sowieso wieder dreckig.


----------



## StonerOne (15. Februar 2022)

jealous Al 2018er


----------



## Kenzinger (16. Februar 2022)




----------



## Grau86 (16. Februar 2022)

Jealous AL 8.0HD noch sauber vom Montag


----------



## Jasibike (27. März 2022)

Ein riesengroßes Dankeschön an das Wetter.


----------



## Kenzinger (2. April 2022)

Hier mein neues gebraucht gekauftes Jealous AL 10.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Umstieg von ZR Team (27,5 Zoll) und merke trotz sehr ähnlicher Ausstattung doch einen deutlichen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxZero (8. April 2022)

Quick'n'dirty Gebraucht-Aufbau für nen Kumpel.
Nun wurde das Spectral doch unerwartet schnell geliefert - brauch jemand ein Slide Gr.S? 😅


----------



## spiky76 (11. April 2022)

Jetzt will ich auch mal meinen alten Hobel zeigen:
Radon ZR Race 29 8.0 RH 20“ aus 2014 - gekauft beim H&S Oktoberfest.
Viel ist nicht mehr Original…
Laufräder mit DT Swiss 350 Naben von laufrad-tuning in Köln sind schon lange dran. Zusätzlich zu Tubeless bringt die Syntace P6 Hiflex guten Komfort. 
Von 3x10 auf 2x10 ging es jetzt auf 12fach AXS mit einer Truvativ Carbonkurbel.
Mit Pedalen und Haltern 11,6kg.
Frisch vom Gabelservice und gewaschen:


----------



## Cherbourger (25. April 2022)

Mein reaktiviertes *Radon *_ZRequipe only_ aus 2006, nur die Schaltung ist noch original.


----------



## pedal-ritter (25. April 2022)

Ein ZR Team aus 2011. Damals für 529€ statt 599€ im Angebot gekauft. War als Schüler mein Einstieg in die Welt des Mountainbikens. Das Rad hat echt was ertragen müssen, bis dann in 2014 das erste Fully anstand. Ein Radon Slide 130 29". Danach ein Slide Trail.

In 2018 wurde dann das Hardtail endgültig als unauffälliger Stadtflitzer komplett neu aufgebaut. Original ist nur noch der Rahmen. Einen Verkauf habe ich nicht übers Herz gebracht.

*




*


----------



## Amok22 (2. Mai 2022)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, postet doch einfach mal aktuelle Pics von euren Radon Bikes!


----------



## Amok22 (2. Mai 2022)

Mein Custom Jab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (2. Mai 2022)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Ein ZR Team aus 2011. Damals für 529€ statt 599€ im Angebot gekauft. War als Schüler mein Einstieg in die Welt des Mountainbikens. Das Rad hat echt was ertragen müssen, bis dann in 2014 das erste Fully anstand. Ein Radon Slide 130 29". Danach ein Slide Trail.
> 
> In 2018 wurde dann das Hardtail endgültig als unauffälliger Stadtflitzer komplett neu aufgebaut. Original ist nur noch der Rahmen. Einen Verkauf habe ich nicht übers Herz gebracht.
> 
> ...


Schönes cleanes Bike. 
Was bringt's denn auf die Waage?


----------



## renegade5569 (2. Mai 2022)

Amok22 schrieb:


> Mein Custom Jab


160 oder 170 mm?


----------



## Roonieman (15. Mai 2022)

Auf der Mi-1 Michelstadt 💪🔥😍


----------



## Padau (19. Mai 2022)

Nach dem Radon Slide Carbon 160 aus dem Jahr 2016, jetzt mit dem Radon Slide Trail 10.0. unterwegs.


----------



## silberwald (19. Mai 2022)

Irgendwo am Ochsenkopf...


----------



## pedal-ritter (19. Mai 2022)

3 Radons im Bikepacking Modus im Pfälzer Wald

links mein Slide Trail
mittig ein Slide 130
rechts ein Cragger


----------



## pedal-ritter (19. Mai 2022)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Schönes cleanes Bike.
> Was bringt's denn auf die Waage?


10,4kg


----------



## Johannes_Mido (20. Mai 2022)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> 3 Radons im Bikepacking Modus im Pfälzer Wald
> 
> links mein Slide Trail
> mittig ein Slide 130
> ...


Geil, welche Tasche ist das am linken radon. Die passen ja wie „arsch auf eimer“💪🏼


----------



## pedal-ritter (20. Mai 2022)

Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> Geil, welche Tasche ist das am linken radon. Die passen ja wie „arsch auf eimer“💪🏼


Das ist ein auf Maß bestellter Framebag von bikepack.pl 
Der Hersteller scheint sich jedoch gerade umzustrukturieren, sodass Lieferungen gerade recht lang dauern und die Kommunikation recht inkonsistent ist.


----------



## Roonieman (24. Mai 2022)

Skeen Trail 9.0 aus “20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (26. Mai 2022)

Vatertagsausflug heute


----------



## Kenzinger (26. Mai 2022)

Ich war gestern auf dem Hometrail (Herbolzheimer Höfle) unterwegs:


----------



## Roonieman (28. Mai 2022)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Vatertagsausflug heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1485768Anhang anzeigen 1485769Anhang anzeigen 1485770


Genial. Bad Orb. Muss ich unbedingt auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## rider1970 (28. Mai 2022)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Genial. Bad Orb. Muss ich unbedingt auch mal wieder hin.


Ja, fahre da auch wirklich gerne 😎


----------



## Z1-AV69 (29. Mai 2022)




----------



## Eric-92 (2. Juni 2022)

Servus schöne Grüße aus dem bayerischen Wald
Heute frisch eingetroffen Jealous AL 9.0 MS


----------



## HannesMpunkt (3. Juni 2022)

Schönes Teil, viel Spaß damit! Wie ist das SetUp bei Radon so out of the Box? Kommen die halbwegs gut eingestellt?


----------



## Eric-92 (5. Juni 2022)

Ja alles soweit gut eingestellt auf Standard


----------



## Roonieman (16. Juni 2022)

An der Barbarossaquelle bei Alzenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carni709 (21. Juni 2022)

Unterwegs im Berliner Süden.


----------



## Padau (26. Juni 2022)

Fribourg/Freiburg


----------



## Roonieman (4. Juli 2022)

Unterwegs in der Schweiz, hier am Walensee


----------



## Roonieman (5. Juli 2022)

In Murg am Walensee


----------



## Roonieman (8. Juli 2022)

Auf dem Weg nach Arosa


----------



## Roonieman (12. Juli 2022)

Bad Orb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StonerOne (16. Juli 2022)




----------



## Roonieman (21. Juli 2022)

Bei Affenhitze unterwegs


----------



## Jasibike (21. Juli 2022)

Zum Glück hast du einen Strohhut dabei gehabt.


----------



## Kenzinger (15. August 2022)

Mein Jealous AL 10 auf seinen Hometrails:


----------



## Roonieman (19. August 2022)




----------



## CrossX (27. August 2022)

Mein neues Skeen Trail 9.0 vor seiner ersten Trailabfahrt.


----------



## Jasibike (27. August 2022)

Verzögerungstool-Upgrade. Der Unterschied zwischen G2 und XTR ist unglaublich.


----------



## Roonieman (28. August 2022)




----------



## rider1970 (29. August 2022)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1541481



Schönes Bild, wo ist das?
Hier mal wieder BO 😎


----------



## HansDampf89 (30. August 2022)

Mein Skeen Trail, perfekter Allrounder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanjoBenson (1. September 2022)

Slide Trail 9.0 am Start und am Ende vom Frommestrail in Serfaus Fiss Ladis


----------



## Jasibike (2. September 2022)

Kleine Schiebepassage.


----------



## Roonieman (4. September 2022)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, wo ist das?
> Hier mal wieder BO 😎
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1541561Anhang anzeigen 1541562


Im Hintergrund ist Chur (CH). War auf dem Weg Richtung Brambrüesch.


----------



## CrossX (20. September 2022)

News new Bike day. 
Skeen 9.0 mit Upgraderahmen.
Die Farbe ist der Hammer und viel schöner als das cremeweiß 😍


----------



## Padau (29. September 2022)

Vor drei Wochen im Engadin, Fuorcla Valletta 👍


----------



## Roonieman (29. September 2022)

Arosa (CH) Mittelstation


----------



## LuttiX (2. Oktober 2022)

2017er Jealous


----------



## Padau (15. Oktober 2022)

Käsenberg 🧀


----------



## Roonieman (30. Oktober 2022)

In Chur (CHE)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StonerOne (14. November 2022)

neues bike


----------



## muwata (19. November 2022)

Bestellt, zackig geliefert und erste Probefahrt gemacht. Das alles innerhalb von fünf Tagen ab Warenkorb, Top.
Starkes Gerät. 
Steuerrohr muss nun noch gekürzt werden, Bashguard kommt noch ran und dann ist Fully Spielezeit nach sechs Jahren ausschließlich Hardtail ballern.


----------



## Callisto0815 (4. Dezember 2022)

Das Radon Deft 9.0 gesellt sich zu meinem Radon Jealous AL 10.0 (2019)


----------

